# Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006



## Bubbel2000 (29. Dezember 2005)

#h Hallo alle zusammen! Ich bin grad so heiß aufs neue Jahr und habe überlegt, dass wenn ich nächsten Mittwoch angeln gehen sollte und ich nen Hecht fange, es ja der erste Fisch im neuen Jahr wäre. Daher hab ich schon mal den neuen Laden hier aufgemacht, und ab 2006 können wir ja hierher umziehen, alle aus dem Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2005
Thread hier rein! Und damit wir uns schon mal hier aufhalten, was glaubt ihr, welcher Fisch wird euer erster sein im neuen Jahr 2006? Ich tippe bei mir mal auf nen Hecht, hoffe natürlich gleich ein dicker, tippe aber mal auf nen 60er oder so..

Gruß Steffen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=52004&page=112


----------



## Carp77 (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mhmmm,schwer zusagen ich tippe mal bei mir als ersten Raubfisch eher auf Zander oder Barsch währe einem schönen Hecht aber auf jeden Fall nicht abgeneigt.Petri Carp77.


----------



## Veit (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hecht 58 cm am 1.1. um 13:30 Uhr - Hoffe ich!


----------



## bazawe (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mit Sicherheit ein Barsch, da ich einen guten Winterplatz kenne.


----------



## Raabiat (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich tippe mal auf ne ganze weile garnix und dann irgendwann im mai mal wieder nen hecht#h


----------



## Fisch1000 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich tippe mal auf nen Barsch, so 16cm. Davon habe ich in der letzten Woche sehr viele an einem Warmwasserauslauf gefangen. Mit dicken Räubern rechne ich erst wieder im Mai, da die Schonzeit ja schon am 15 Februar beginnt!
Bis dahin kann ich nur hoffen!!!

Fisch1000


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich denke mal wieder so ein kleinerer bis mittlerer Hecht auf Wobbler. Halte ich für sehr wahrscheinlich. Der wird bestimmt och innerhalb der nächsten 3 Wochen an den Haken gehen wenn die Gewässer jetzt abtauen.


----------



## Veit (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na gut, dann will ich mal meine ersten Fänge des neuen Jahres hier posten. |rolleyes 

Um es vorweg zu nehmen: Ich habe heute NICHT auf Friedfisch geangelt, sondern war Spinnfischen.

Los gings an einem See. NAch etwa einer Stunde hatte ich ihn am Haken, den ersten Fisch 2006. Was wäre es doch für ein toller Saisonstart gewesen... Auf kupferfarbenen Effzettblinker hatte ein Hecht zugeschnappt, der etwa 80 cm hatte. Der Fisch zeigte sich kurz an der Oberfläche und dann war er fort. Haken ausgeschlitzt. Sch***!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :r  Ich ging dann ein Stück weiter und bekam an der nächsten Stelle wieder auf den Blinker Fischkontakt. Als ich dann sah, was es war ging die Freude gegen 0. Eine Brasse, etwa 50 cm, der Blinker hing am Rücken. |gr:  Es sollte aber noch schlimmer kommen. Ich ging danach nochmal zurück an den Platz, wo mir der Hecht ausgeschlitzt war. Nach fünf Minuten ruckte es wieder in der Rute. Geil, jetzt hab ich ihn doch noch! - Dachte ich! Zum Vorschein kam wieder eine Brasse.   Kann doch nicht wahr sein! Ich probierte weiter an einer anderen Angelstelle. 10 Würfe, Bingo! Der Widerstand fühlte sich gar nicht schlecht an. Und kurzzeitig sah ich auch schon was grünes im Wasser. Als dieses grüne etwas dann aber richtig zu erkennen war, blieb mir fast die Spucke weg. Diesmal wars ein 52er Schuppenkarpfen, am Auge gehakt. ;+ 
Na gut, dann eben noch ein Versuch mit Wobbler. Zwei Würfe und rumms. Unfassbar aber leider wahr - Ein weiterer Klodeckel konnte gelandet werden.
Sowas hatte ich echt noch nicht erlebt. Klar kommt es immer mal vor, dass man einen Friedfisch von außen hakt, aber soviele an einem Tag |kopfkrat 
ICh möchte hier auch nochmal ausdrücklich sagen, dass alle Fische an unterschiedlichen Angelstellen "hängenblieben". Ich habe also nicht etwa ein Winterlager beharkt und schon garnicht absichtlich gerissen, denn sowas lehne ich ab. 
Nach diesen ganzen "Erfolgen", versuchte ich es nochmal an der Saale. Auch da blieb mir das Pech auf den Fersen. An der ersten Angelstelle hakte ich mit Gummifisch eine Ukelei von außen. Dann war ich noch an einem anderen Platz, wo ich dann tatsächlich auch zwei Fehlbisse auf einen 12er Kopyto im Weißfischdekor hatte. (Zahnspuren zu erkennen, vermutlich Zander) Dann ein dritter Zupfer und diesmal hing auch kurzzeitig was am anderen Ende. Doch der Fisch schlitzte sofort wieder aus. Am Haken hingen drei Schuppen... :c 

Ein fischreicher, aber nicht wirklich erfreulicher Saisonstart endete damit.


----------



## Veit (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute wieder unterwegs und diesmal auch etwas erfolgreicher...
Zuerst probierte ich es wieder an meinem Hechtsee. Zwei Hechte hatte ich dann diesmal auch als Nachläufer auf einen Sosy Pike. Der erste war ca. 60 cm und drehte kurz vorm Ufer ab, danach ließ er sich dann auch nicht nochmal blicken. Der zweite hatte so etwa 70 cm und attakierte den ungewöhnlichen Köder gleich drei Mal, blieb aber trotzdem nicht richtig hängen. Leider sehe ich aber auch keine Möglichkeit den Sosy Pike mit einem weiteren Drilling auszustatten. Der Köder ist zwar offensichtlich fängig auf Hecht, aber durch seine enorme Größe (über 20 cm, wenn er im Wasser schwänzelt) und nur einem Zwillingshaken auch sehr fehlbissgefährdet. Ich versuchte es dann auch noch mit kupferfarbenem Effzettblinker, was aber wieder bloß eine total verkrüppelte Brassen von gut 50 cm brauchte.
Danach war ich dann an der Saale um es noch mit Gummifisch auf Zander zu versuchen. Nach einer halben Stunde hatte ich dann einen gewaltigen Einsteiger auf einen 15 cm Manns Shad in silbergrau, den ich mit Zusatzdrilling ausgestattet hatte. Der Fisch zog sofort in die Hauptströmung. Ein Zander konnte es aufgrund der enormen Kampfkraft kaum sein, also hoffte ich insgeheim schon auf einen großen HEcht. Als ich den Übeltäter dann knapp 10 Minuten Drill endlich am Ufer hatte staunte ich nicht schlecht. Es war ein Silberkarpfen von 76 cm, der auf den Gummifisch gebissen hatte und knapp am Zusatzdrilling hing. Ich ließ den Asiaten dann wieder schwimmen. Einige Zeit später gab es auf einen 12 cm Kopyto in sibergrau ohne Zusatzdrilling noch einen weiteren Biss. Diesmal ließ der Fisch sich fast wiederstandslos herankurbeln, erst kurz vorm Ufer gab es noch ein paar Fluchten. So rechnete ich mit einem Zander, sollte mich aber erneut täuschen, denn es hatte sich ein weiterer Silberkarpfen von 65 cm den Köder geschnappt, den ich auch zurücksetzte. Naja, wieder keine richtigen Raubfische, aber dafür mal Fische, die ich nur selten mal an den Haken bekomme. 

Sorry, hab heute meine Digicam vergessen, darum nur Handypics.


----------



## Veit (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Bubbel & KC: Ja, ihr habt recht. Ich hatte im letzten Jahr mindestens 30 Hechtaussteiger zu verzeichnen. Und ehrlichgesagt kotzt es mich wirklich oftmals an. Meistens ist es so, dass der Hecht beißt, sofort zur Oberfläche empor schießt, sich kurz schüttelt und dann weg ist. Deswegen sehe ich sie oft auchnoch. Häufig passiert es auch, dass mir einer direkt vorm Ufer einsteigt, kurz gehakt ist und dann wieder ausschlitzt. 
Irgendwie sagt auch jeder was anderes. Der Dorschi (ist gerade im Urlaub), der mein Pech ja schon desöfteren miterleben durfte, meint immer ich würde zu hart drillen und meine Bremse arbeitet zu selten. Bubbel sagt nun wiederrum, dass die Bremse geschlossen sein sollte. Tja, ich weiß auch nicht... Habe beides probiert und konnte keinen so richtigen unterschied feststellen. Werde mir auf jeden Fall zukünftig angewöhnen zwei Mal anzuschlagen,vielleicht wird dann besser.

Wegen dem Zusatzhaken @ KC: Hänge dir mal ein Pic von dem Sosy-Hecht an. Da kann man keinen zusätzlichen Drilling anbringen, weil sonst die tolle Aktion des Köders im Ar*** ist. Trotzdem war das heute natürlich voll ärgerlich, denn der Hecht, der drei Mal attakiert hatte, hatte von diesen drei Mal immerhin auch zwei Mal ganz kurz am Haken gehangen. Und trotzdem hab ich ihn wieder nicht an Land bekommen...      :c


----------



## vertikal (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo ihr Raubangler,

bevor bubbel2000 aufgrund der aktuellen Raubfischflaute den Fred umbenennen muß, hier mal als Einstieg einen kleinen Zander, den ich heute in Holland vertikal fing. 

Insgesamt war's ein sehr schlechter Beißtag. Ich konnte drei Fischkontakte verzeichnen: Einen Aussteiger, einen kleinen Zander und einen Fisch von der Sorte Wenn-ich-groß-bin-werde-ich-mal-ein-Hecht. Peter hatte zwei Fischkontakte: Einen Aussteiger und den Zwillingsbruder von Wenn-ich-groß-bin.....

Alles bei schönstem Winterwetter: Temperaturen um 3°, trocken, leichter Nordwind. Die Wassertemperatur lag gemessen zwischen 0 und 21 Meter Wassertiefe konstant bei 4°.

Trotz der geringen Ausbeute war's ein erholsamer Angeltag und mit den Fängen kann's jetzt fast nur noch bergauf gehen - das Jahr ist ja noch lang.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@karl kani: so siehts aus, gut dass da noch einer dran denkt. denn veit angelt so oft, wenn er scharfe haken hat bei so vielen fischen, dann reißt er gut was ab |supergri und das denke ich mal nicht!!!


----------



## sparkman (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Heute von 11:00 bis 17:00 am Rhein.
Ein Zander hat sich an dem Gummi vergangen, jedoch wollte ihn nicht fressen


----------



## Veit (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war heute wieder an der Saale mit Gummifisch unterwegs und versuchte mein Glück an einer Schleuse. Am Schleusenauslauf nix, in der Schleuse nix, an der Schleuseneinfahrt, wo ich ja gestern bereits erfolgreich war bekam gabs erst zwei Fehlbisse und dann wieder einen schönen Silberkarpfen von 74 cm auf 12er Kopyto in schwarzweiß, der nen feinen Drill lieferte. Ich versuchte es dann auch mal mit Gufis in Schockfarben, was aber garnix brachte.


----------



## Veit (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich kann dann hoffentlich mal von ein paar Quappen berichten, auf die solls nämlich morgen gehen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

quappen gehen laut diverser zeitungen gut zurzeit. dann hoffen wir mal das beste. bei uns daheim angelt keiner den ich kenn auf quappen, schöner fisch...


----------



## vertikal (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Leute,

vielleicht kriegen wir ja doch noch die Kurve.

Jedenfalls fahren Marcel (the doctor) und ich morgen nach Holland, um auf den Maasplassen vom Boot aus vertikal den Räubern nachzustellen.
Wir werden auf jeden Fall alles geben, um diesen Thread mal wieder mit einem Angelbericht und ein paar Fotos aufzupäppeln.


----------



## Chris`n`roll (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also, um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zu finden...
ich war am 02.01.06 am Rhein bei Kölle. Habe morgens den Sonnenaufgang betrachten können und war spinnfischen bis gegen 12.30Uhr.
Den ganzen morgen wollte nix auf meine Gufis, Spinner, Blinker einsteigen. Beim zurücklaufen der Strecke habe ich überall noch kurz meinen Blinker (12g im Barschdekor) eingeschmissen und konnte im Flachwasser einer Buhne eine Rapfen fangen. Dieser sprengte übrigens dann meinen bisherigen Rapfenrekord, welcher jetzt bei 76cm liegt:m . Leider kann ich mit Rapfen nix anfangen, weshalb er wieder schwimmen gehen durfte. Nebenbei bemerkt habe ich mich jedoch sehr gefreut, denn dies war mein Geburtstags Geschenk von Vater Rhein.

Allen ein fischiges neues Jahr,
gruß, Christian


----------



## HEWAZA (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War gestern zum Gufieren an der Naab unterwegs, saukalt und kein Biss!

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## the doctor (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So dann wollen wir mal:g

Vertikal und ich trafen uns heute in Holland um nochmal gemeinsam den Räubern nachzustellen.
Wir waren von 8 Uhr bis um 15.30Uhr auf dem Wasser.
Dann haben beschlossen aufzuhören, da die kälte doch schon ein wenig durchkroch.
Immerhin konnten wir was fangen.
Die Zander blieben leider aus.
Der See(die Seen ) sind bis zu 35 m tief.
Wir hatte beschlossen uns möglichst im flacherem Wasser aufzuhalten (8-16m)
am Ende des Tages hatten wir insgsammt 3 Barsche.
Frank hatte 2 (25cm + 41cm)
Ich hatte 1 (ca. 30cm) hat aber gut gekämpft, datt Sauaas|supergri

und nun die Fotos

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img429.*ih.us/img429/8247/30erbarsch5hi.jpg[/URL]

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img429.*ih.us/img429/3340/marcel5nt.jpg[/URL]


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img429.*ih.us/img429/2717/42erbarsch7cw.jpg[/URL]​


----------



## Veit (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ENDLICH!!! Heute hats für mich geklappt mit den ersten beiden Hechten des Jahres. Gefangen habe ich sie an einem stehenden Gewässer. Der erste war ein 66er, der zweite dann ein 54er. Beide bissen auf kupferfarbenen Effzettblinker und schwimmen wieder. Naja, keine Riesen, aber Hauptsache Hecht.

@ Bubbel: Hängt meiner Meinung nach vom Gewässer ab, wobei ich eher trübe Tage bevorzuge. Temperatur spielt meiner Erfahrung nach im Winter kaum eine Rolle, wenns auf Hecht geht.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*











von birger...damit wir mal bei den fängen bleiben. er hat neue köder probiert...
und weiter bitte...


----------



## leowar (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

netter Fisch weiter so 


Ich war heute auch in Ueckermünde am Hafen...Nur kleine Barsche... Naja abwarten


----------



## AngelAndy20 (6. Januar 2006)

*Attention!!!*

*So, dann bitte alles was kein Fang ist in:*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67646

Ich hoffe wir können uns darauf einigen!

LG by Andy


----------



## Franky (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Letztes OT-Posting:
Zeit ab jetzt werde ich mir vorbehalten, alles was an Labereien HIER zu finden ist, stumpf zu kicken... Ich denke, das ist durchaus im Interesse aller, oder?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@franky: alles klar, labern können wir ja nun *hier* in unserem dazugehörigen laberforum! find ich gut!!! auf dann...muss rüber labern, geh ja nicht angeln...


----------



## Fisch1000 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mein letzter Tipp von Barsch lag Falsch! Der erste Fisch im neuen Jahr ist eine Bachforelle von 36cm!!! 

Fisch1000


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@0: wow, haben die bei euch keine schonzeit? aber natürlich petri...ich warte noch auf meinen ersten fisch  mfg


----------



## Veit (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute nachmittag mal ein bisschen Spinnen. Das Wasser war ungewöhnlich klar, so dass ich eigentlich wenig Hoffnung hatte. Dann biss aber doch ein 71 cm langer Hecht auf kupferfarbenen Effzett-Blinker.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri veit, mal ein vernünftiger hecht  will auch.....


----------



## Fisch1000 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Bubbel2000: Forellen haben bei uns zwar Schonzeit, aber da diese Fische recht selten im Vergleich zu Döbeln und Barschen bei uns vorkommen ist es möglich, weiterhin zu angeln. Und da ich auch noch in 10 Jahren Forellen fangen will finden meine Fänge generell wieder den Weg in ihr Element.

Fisch1000


----------



## Adrian* (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War Gestern das erste mal Angeln in diesem Jahr, und direkt voll die pleite...
Bin wie'n bekloppter den See rauf und runter gerudert, hab an en paar interresanten Stellen angehalten und die abgeworfen und wieder weiter geschleppt aber nicht ein zupfer...
Die Hechte wollen wohl noch nicht so richtig...


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

naja, ich kann mich auch nicht beklagen, der erste Hecht des Jahres und gleich 74cm - auf einen Testköder von Haugki-Lures...einige werde Holle ja kennen.
Irgendwas funktioniert gerade nicht beim Hochladen, daher kann ich Euch nur an Holles Weblog verweisen... guckst Du hier

Liebe Grüße

Stephan


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri stephan zu deinem jerkhecht. wundert mich, lese es aber immer wieder dass auch im winter auf jerks gefangen wird. nun denn, mal probieren schadet nicht!


----------



## vertikal (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier ein Foto von einem 82er Zander, gestern vertikal von Thomas in Holland gefangen.

Er biss in 8 Meter Tiefe (das Gewässer ist bis 38 Meter tief, aber aus den bekannten Gründen fangen wir lieber flach - geht auch!) auf einen kleinen Kopyto. Thomas hatte an einem insgesamt schlechten Beisstag nur diesen einen Biss, konnte ihn aber "verwandeln". Ich hatte einen ganz schwachen Tag erwischt. 5 Fischkontakte, drei hingen gar nicht erst und 2 stiegen im Drill wieder aus. Schön, dass Thomas dabei war und den "Schnitt" aufbessern konnte!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@vertikal: man, da schaut man mal rein hier und es rumst gleich zweimal!!! geiler zander, klasse foto...petri heil (auch wenns nicht deiner war, aber musst die fische halt nicht aussteigen lassen :-D)


----------



## vertikal (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ...petri heil (auch wenns nicht deiner war, aber musst die fische halt nicht aussteigen lassen :-D)



Hast ja recht, bubbel. 
Aber solange ich dabei sein darf, wenn solch schöne Fische gefangen werden, war der Tag nicht umsonst!#6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

das mal ein wort!


----------



## the doctor (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

schicker Zander!!!!!#6

Ich bin morgen auch mal endlich wieder auf dem Wasser 
und werde endlich mal meinen 1m+ Zander fangen:m

quatsch........wäre nur sooo schön#6
die Hoffnung stirbt aber nicht|uhoh::q


----------



## Lucio (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin morgen auch mal endlich wieder auf dem Wasser


Echt???????????????????|kopfkrat

Hab gehört du hättest jetzt ein neues "Hobby" und würdest das angeln drangeben:k:k:k:k :l:l:l:l:l:l:l

Kleiner Scherz:m Hau rein morgen und mach den Meter Zander klar:m
Ich werde dieses Jahr hoffentlich die 70 knacken#c


Bis denne 

Lucio



P.s.: Wo haste die Papiere geholt?


----------



## the doctor (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Lucio schrieb:
			
		

> Echt???????????????????|kopfkrat
> 
> Hab gehört du hättest jetzt ein neues "Hobby" und würdest das angeln drangeben:k:k:k:k :l:l:l:l:l:l:l
> 
> ...




neeeeee......das mit dem dranngeben hat sich leider schon erledigt
naja.....dann gehe ich halt angeln#6

Die Papiere habe ich in Kerkrade geholt


----------



## Lucio (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> neeeeee......das mit dem dranngeben hat sich leider schon erledigt
> naja.....dann gehe ich halt angeln#6



Uuups, und da dachte ich, ich wäre mal auf dem Laufenden|uhoh:

Aber was heißt hier leider:q Richtig so, geh angeln#6


Lucio


----------



## vertikal (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Männers,

hängt mal'n Fischbild an, sonst werdet ihr gleich......






















verschoben!!!


----------



## Lucio (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Männers,
> 
> hängt mal'n Fischbild an, sonst werdet ihr gleich......




Ja wie denn|kopfkrat#c ich fang doch nix:q

So viel zu meinen Aktuellen Raubfischfängen der Saison 2006

Lucio


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@vertikal: guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein Foto von einem 82er Zander, gestern vertikal von Thomas in Holland gefangen.
> 
> Er biss in 8 Meter Tiefe (das Gewässer ist bis 38 Meter tief, aber aus den bekannten Gründen fangen wir lieber flach - geht auch!) auf einen kleinen Kopyto. Thomas hatte an einem insgesamt schlechten Beisstag nur diesen einen Biss, konnte ihn aber "verwandeln". Ich hatte einen ganz schwachen Tag erwischt. 5 Fischkontakte, drei hingen gar nicht erst und 2 stiegen im Drill wieder aus. Schön, dass Thomas dabei war und den "Schnitt" aufbessern konnte!



schönnnnnnnnner  Fisch...#6!
Habe ja die Hoffnung das ab Montag dann auch aus dem Kölner Raum das ein oder andere Foto hier erscheint mit einem Hecht Zander oder Barsch wenn das Treffen vorbei ist!


----------



## Dadycool21 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo leute,

ich schau mir nun schon seit einiger Zeit dieses Forum an.
was dieses Thema mit den RaubfischFÄNGEN 2006 zu tun hat ist mir ein Rätsel |kopfkrat 

Fänge sind für mir Fische die ich gefangen habe wenn möglich mit Bildern!!!

Was ich hier lese ist in den meisten fällen nur gelaber!!!! 
zB: Wir, ich wollen heute angeln bzw. waren heute angeln nix gefangen.

"WER WILL DAS WISSEN?????"

Hier sollen FÄNGE gezeigt werden und kurz und knapp wie, wo, wann und womit mehr nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6 

Grüß Alex


----------



## vertikal (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Dadycool21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier sollen FÄNGE gezeigt werden und kurz und knapp wie, wo, wann und womit mehr nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Richtig!!!

Bleibt nur eine Frage: "Wo ist dein Fischfoto???"|kopfkrat


----------



## Kurzer (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig!!!
> 
> Bleibt nur eine Frage: "Wo ist dein Fischfoto???"|kopfkrat


 
|good: |muahah: 

Werde am Wochenende losgehen, wenns klappt wird's auch Bilder geben!


----------



## vertikal (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Werde am Wochenende losgehen, wenns klappt wird's auch Bilder geben!




Viel Erfolg, Kurzer!
Kannst auch ruhig 'n paar Fotos *ohne *Fische reinstellen; Wasser und Landschaften im Winter haben auch ihren Reiz.

Uuuuuups, schon wieder nur Gequatsche.#d


----------



## Gunni77 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@Vertikal Schöner Zander, da machen auch die "Plastiktütenfische" Spaß. Ich habe da eine abgefahrene Idee bezüglich der Bissanzeige beim Vertikalangeln, ich schreibe heute Abend mal ne PN.



> Uuuuuups, schon wieder nur Gequatsche.#d


 
In einigen Fällen gibt es nichts informativeres als den Gedankenaustausch durch gequatsche, neulich erlebt im Spundwandthema.#6 Ich glaube einfach, die Ordnung tötet jede Spontanität. Muss ich erst ins andere Forum, hat sich das schon wieder erledigt....

Ansonsten: 

Sing it :g |bla: |bla: |bla: (Bonny M, Daddy Cool, gerne die Coverversion von Placebo):

she’s crazy about her daddy
Oh she believes in him
She loves her daddy

She’s crazy like a fool
What about it daddy cool
I’m crazy like a fool
What about it daddy cool

Daddy, daddy cool
Daddy, daddy cool
Daddy, daddy cool
Daddy, daddy cool

Das ist doch total sinnlos.....|kopfkrat 

Gruß


----------



## vertikal (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe da eine abgefahrene Idee



Kann ich mir bei dir gar nicht vorstellen!!!|kopfkrat


@Daddycool21

Nebenbei: Berufs*aa*ltag schreibt man mit zwei "a"!!!


----------



## Gunni77 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo



> Kann ich mir bei dir gar nicht vorstellen!!!|kopfkrat


 
Ach was....:q 

Gruß


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Dadycool21 schrieb:
			
		

> "WER WILL DAS WISSEN?????"
> 
> Hier sollen FÄNGE gezeigt werden und kurz und knapp wie, wo, wann und womit mehr nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6


 
Exakt!

Zur oben stehenden Frage: Ich nicht.

Ergo: (kennt ihr das Lied "push the Button"?) <Abbonnement dieses Themas löschen> Klick...

fröhliches labern


----------



## Veit (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute nachmittag bei endlich wieder wärmeren Temperaturen Spinnfischen. Leider war an meinem Gewässer, aber nur noch eine einzige Angelstelle eisfrei. 
Trotzdem konnte ich dort nach eine Viertelstunde einen 53 cm langen Hecht auf kupferfarbenen Effzett-Blinker fangen. Der junge Esox schwimmt natürlich wieder.


----------



## Mepps (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> War heute nachmittag bei endlich wieder wärmeren Temperaturen Spinnfischen. Leider war an meinem Gewässer, aber nur noch eine einzige Angelstelle eisfrei.
> Trotzdem konnte ich dort nach eine Viertelstunde einen 53 cm langen Hecht auf kupferfarbenen Effzett-Blinker fangen. Der junge Esox schwimmt natürlich wieder.


 
Ausdauer zahlt sich halt aus


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Veit, 
kam der Biss in Grundnähe oder im Mittelwasser, bzw. wie tief war es an der Fangstelle im Vergleich zum restlichen Gewässer ?


----------



## Veit (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Franzl: Biss kam in Grundnähe, direkt an der Eiskante. Das Gewässer ist überall etwa gleichtief, nur so um 1 Meter.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

nur ein Meter ? .. haste Glück dass du da ne eisfreie Stelle gefunden hast  

Aber wenns nur ein Meter tief ist, wie schwer nimmst du dann den Effzet ?


----------



## Veit (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Franzel: Ich kann glaub ich nur den vielen Enten auf dem Gewässer danken, es gibt dort aber auch ein paar Einläufe mit leicht erwärmtem Wasser, darum friert das Gewässer nur sehr langsam zu.
Nehme dort immer einen 30 g Effzett, den ich dementsprechend sehr schnell führen muss. Aber es funktioniert, denn ich habe auf diese Weise schon sehr viele Hechte da drin gefangen.


----------



## davis (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na was is denn hier los??????|kopfkrat

Der Thread is in die 2 Seite gerutscht! Hab ich ja noch nie erlebt!:m

Muss man sich Sorgenmachen?? Geht der Veit nich mehr fischen?? Da muss ja was schlimmes passiert sein!

mfg


----------



## Veit (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				davis schrieb:
			
		

> Geht der Veit nich mehr fischen??



Doch, aber bei den letzten zwei Versuchen hab ich nen Schneider hingelegt.  
Wundert mich aber auch ein bisschen, dass die anderen scheinbar auch nix erwischen zur Zeit.


----------



## Raabiat (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, aber bei den letzten zwei Versuchen hab ich nen Schneider hingelegt.
> Wundert mich aber auch ein bisschen, dass die anderen scheinbar auch nix erwischen zur Zeit.



bin zu weit weg von daheim....am 28. & 29. Januar fang ich mir den Geburtstags-Zander /-Hecht... ich habs im Urin

sicher ham auch schon viele Schonzeit....bei uns GSD erst von Mitte Februar bis Ende April#6...aber ich hoff hier bald mal wieder nen fetten Fang zu sehen
Hab aber heut schonmal Gummis aufgetankt...ne Riesen-Box randvoll mit hübsche Gummis die aufs baden warten


----------



## Adrian* (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wie siehts den im moment mit Hecht aus bei euch? Gibt's irgendwelche Tipp's?
Ich wollte morgen nochmal hoch an See.....


----------



## Gunni77 (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@Raabiat



> aber ich hoff hier bald mal wieder nen fetten Fang zu sehen


 
Da wirst du wohl warten müssen, bis ich da bin, ich mach das schon...:q :q :q 



> Hab aber heut schonmal Gummis aufgetankt...ne Riesen-Box randvoll mit hübsche Gummis die aufs baden warten


 
Was haste denn besorgt?

Gruß


----------



## Raabiat (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Was haste denn besorgt?



!!!Achtung!!!!
|offtopic - Verdächtiges Posting...bei bestätigtem Verdacht bitte verschieben/entfernen/etc. pp.

Ich habe erstmal alle Möglichen Kopytos farblich quer Beet bestellt. Alle so zwischen 10 und 13cm. Dazu 'n Pfund Jigs in diversen Größen und Gewichtensklassen, aber ausschliesslich Erie's. Dann noch ein paar andere (vom Aussehen her) erfolgversprechende Gummi's. Und daheim hab ich ja beim letzten Mal schon ordentlich eingekauft|kopfkrat|kopfkrat 
Ich muss aber noch an meiner Verlustquote arbeiten. Ich will garnich wissen was mich ein gefangener Hecht derzeit an Material kostet#c


----------



## Seebaer (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts den im moment mit Hecht aus bei euch? Gibt's irgendwelche Tipp's?
> Ich wollte morgen nochmal hoch an See.....


 
War gestern mehrere Stunden am See, ohne Erfolg. Tat sich nichts.
Unser Verseinsee ist zu fast 90% zugefroren. 
Zum Glück - dann fangen die Kormorane wenigstens auch nicht soviel.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Habe gestern auch ne lieferung mit 10 River Kopytos in 12cm plus die gleiche Anzahl an 4/0er 10g Bleiköpfen bekommen. Muss mir jetzt wohl mal ne neue Köderbox zulegen da ich schon ne Minibox an Gummis voll habe. Jetzt habe ich 18 Kopytos im Sortiment und noch einiges an an deren Gummis. Und die Wobbler/Blech box ist auch schon ganz schön voll.


----------



## Veit (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na KC, dann müssen sich die Hechte und Zander in Magdeburg wohl langsam fürchten....


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Klaro Veit und zum Schonzeitende will ich mir noch ne neue Spinnrute zulegen. Dann wird "gehechtet" wie nie zuvor. Am Schonzeitende beißen die ja als ob sie bekloppt wären. Jedenfalls haben wir da immer viele Hechte rauben sehen und auch mal 3 Stück an einem Vormittag beim Ansitzangeln gefangen. Und hoffentlich kann ich hier dann auch ein Foto reinstellen auf dem ein 70+ ist.


----------



## Veit (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen. Aber du weißt ja, das Horoskop hat dir sogar 2 80er vorausgesagt.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

12cm plus klingt gut...werde nächstes jahr auch nur noch mit großen ködern auf hecht gehen und wir werden ja sehen was es bringt. das gestimper mit nem 2er spinner is doch nen witz für hecht...der will was sehen.


----------



## Veit (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Bubbel2000: Karpfenchamps Horoskop sagt aber, dass er seine 2 80er Hechte auf 3er Spinner fängt. *gg*  Muss das wohl mal aufklären, ist eigentlich ein Insider. Hatte am 31.12. ein Angelhoroskop ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=990242&postcount=2383 ) für die Member aus unserem "Rund um Magdeburg"-Thread gemacht, wo jedem ein schöner Fisch vorausgesagt wurde. #6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich sage auch nicht dass man damit keinen 80ger fangen kann aber wer viel mit kleinen ködern angelt, der fängt auch zwangsläufig weniger große, wie ich feststellen durfte. denn meine größten hecht 2005 fing ich auf große köder!!! und daher bleibt der kleine mist jetzt zuhause (es sei denn ich geh gezielt auf zander barsch und forellen). man muss ja was ändern, denn meinen ersten riesenhecht, den will ich nun mal 2006 fangen und nicht länger warten ;-)

gut dass du das geklärt hast, hab mir so was wie nen insider schon gedacht! darf ich das hier schreiben? bestimmt nicht, is ja gelaber. 
gnade uns gott!!!


----------



## Veit (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So habe den letzten Beitrag noch geändert mit nem Link zu der ganzen Sache. Damit jeder mal ein bisschen grinsen kann.
Hast ansonsten natürlich recht Bubbel, würde mich genauso freuen wenn KC seine Hechte mit nem großen Gummifisch fängt, Hauptsache er fängt sie. Ich bin ja nicht so ein Freund großer Köder, denke aber das hängt auch sehr vom Gewässer ab. Ich habe auch schon öfters mit großen Gummifischen und Wobblern probiert, aber nix außergewöhnliches drauf gefangen. Dafür mit meinen verhältnismäßig kleinen Blinkern auch ab und an mal nen guten HEcht. Wer weiß...
Ich schätze mal an großen Seen gehen die Hechte auch eher auf große Köder, aber mit solchen Gewässern fehlt mir die Erfahrung. An meinen Tümpeln und Gräben bleib ich aber lieber bei kleineren Ködern um die 10 cm. Never Change a winning team, sagt man ja so schön.


----------



## Veit (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Soviel zum aktuellen Stand der Dinge. 
Musste mir auch erstmal die Augen reiben, als ich gesehen habe, dass "meine" Saale doch tatsächlich fast zugefroren ist.
Naja, wird wohl in den nächsten Tagen zum Glück wieder wegtauen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

böäääääääääääääääääääääää :v
was für ein eckliges bild, hier hats heute wieder geschneit, einfach nur wiederlich. nach weihnachten kann der schnee bitte abhauen und ich will 10 grad wenigstens und lieber mal ne husche als dieser drecks schnee...scheiß salz auf den straßen, schlecht fürs wasser und für meinen roller auch...


----------



## Veit (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Kann ich nur voll unterschreiben.


----------



## Seebaer (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel zum aktuellen Stand der Dinge.
> Musste mir auch erstmal die Augen reiben, als ich gesehen habe, dass "meine" Saale doch tatsächlich fast zugefroren ist.
> Naja, wird wohl in den nächsten Tagen zum Glück wieder wegtauen.


 

Hallo Veit

solange die Saale zugefroren ist kannst zwar Du nicht angeln, aber die Cormorane auch nicht. 
Bin froh das unser Vereinsee eine fast geschlossene Eisdecke hat.


----------



## Veit (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Seebaer: Wenns doch so wäre. Leider gibts nämlich schon ein paar Ecken, wo kein Eis ist. Und dort trieben sich die Kormorane heute in Rudeln herum. An einem kleinen Flussstück von etwa 200 Meter, was frei war habe ich ca. 20 Stück gesehen. Aber vielleicht flüchten ja die Fische unters schützende Eis. 
Sogesehen, kann ich dich besten verstehen. 
Ist echt schlimm mit diesen Viechern. Vor 5 Jahren wusste ich noch nichtmal wie so ein Kormoran aussieht und jetzt.... :v :v :v


----------



## vertikal (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sag mal, bubbel: Was hältst du denn da für ein Monster im Arm? Bist du so klein oder wiegt der Bursche 35 Pfund? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?


----------



## Ziegenbein (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

*Ein Auszug aus Bubbels Homepage (Ich hoffe er hat nix dagegen)*​ 
*Gebissen um 10.20 Uhr auf einen 15cm langen Attractor in fluo-grün-metallic am leichten Kopf. *
*Köder wurde über Grund gezupft, teils schnell, teils langsamer bzw. gekoppelt und mit einzelnen*
*längeren Stopps. 12er Fireline und Stahlvorfach. 96 cm und 14 Pfund.*







Zu sehen Bubbel mit seinem Hecht.


----------



## honeybee (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zu dem Hecht.....verstehe allerdings Dein Posting nicht. Konnte nicht releast werden aber ist zu schade zum entnehmen.

 Geht das Bild auch kleiner?


----------



## Ziegenbein (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Petri zu dem Hecht.....verstehe allerdings Dein Posting nicht. Konnte nicht releast werden aber ist zu schade zum entnehmen.
> 
> Geht das Bild auch kleiner?


 
Solche schönen Fische Prduzieren wohl guten Nachwuchs deshalb meinte er wohl das es schade war um den Fisch. Kann ich verstehen...


----------



## honeybee (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Warum läßt Du das Posting nicht so, wie es war? Das nachträgliche editieren verursacht doch nur Verwirrung....


----------



## Birger (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

35 Pfund|supergri . Dazu müsst ihr wissen, dass Bubbel nur ca. 1,40m groß ist. Ich kenne ihn ja persönlich:g .


----------



## Bubbel2000 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@karl kani: ne, is kein ding. ja, kani hats richtig erklärt, sone fische gehören zurück in ihr element zwecks nachwuchs. ist doch klasse erbmaterial, was sone großen fische mit in die laichzeit bringen 

@birger: danke für die 1,40 meter, wer von uns beiden ist den nur nen kopp größer als ne scheuerleiste ;-)

@vertikal: nix verpasst, du hattest ne vision: den 35 pfund hecht, den fange ich doch erst noch im mai, verate doch nicht immer alles!!!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit: dito!


----------



## Seebaer (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Bubbel2000

GLÜCKWUNSCH ZU DIESEN HECHT #6 #6 #6


----------



## Birger (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000
@birger: danke für die 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Das bin ich dann wohl :m ...
> P.S.: der Wels im Avatar ist in Wirklichkeit auch nur 1,20m.


----------



## Veit (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Kann mich nur anschließen. Petri zu dem Brocken, Bubbel!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

danke euch  hoffe da geht noch mehr dieses jahr. noch 30 cm drauf und 10 pfund dazu, dann simma doch zufrieden :-D 
aber nicht zu vermessen sein, der 96er war schon geil!!!


----------



## spin-paule (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Fettes Teil Bubbel - Glückwunsch!!!

Ich war vorgestern zum ersten mal dieses Jahr am Rhein und habe von 14.00 - 16.30 sage und schreibe 21 Rapfen zwischen 40 und 75cm gefangen. Da ich keine Bilder habe muß ich davon ausgehen, dass es Zweifler geben wird. Es war für mich total überraschend, dass die Rapfen bei den Wassertemperaturen (5°C) an der Oberfläche waren. Es war der erste(!) sonnige Tag in diesem Jahr und es ging Schlag auf Schlag mit einem 10cm perlmutweißen Storm Wild Eye Suspender. Alle Bisse waren im gleichen Bereich. Zum Sonnenuntergang liessen die Bisse nach und meine fast steiffgefroren Finger wollten dringend nach Hause.
Geiler Auftakt 2006... & morgen sind die Zander dran!!! 

Beste Grüße,
Paul


----------



## vertikal (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mensch, bubbel, 
toller Hecht - herzlichen Glückwunsch, du alter Heimlichtuer!:g

Sieh bloss zu, dass du noch 'n paar schöne Fische fängst und auf's Foto bannst, bevor du anfängst zu wachsen. Bei mir hätte der Bursche seine 35 Pfund bringen müssen, um so ein tolles Foto zu ermöglichen!

Mehr davon - so kommt man über den Winter.


----------



## Adrian* (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@spin-paule 

Bei so vielen drill's und geilen Bissen kann einem doch garnicht mehr kalt sein 

Was mich wundert, wenn ich hier die Rapfen in der Strömung Jagen seh, und ich einen fange, oder dran habe, ist der rest weg...
Man sieht die nicht mehr und bekommt nicht einen Biss mehr...


----------



## spin-paule (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ja, Adrian, es war wohl eine absolute Sternstunde die vielleicht nie wieder kommt. Keine Spur von Scheu - schon beim Drill sah man weitere Raubszenen im Hintergrund. 
Solange die Hände trocken sind bin ich ja nicht so empfindlich, aber durch das ständige Abhaken wurden die Finger nass und der kalte Wind tat sein übriges!


----------



## Grundangler85 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@spin-paule

Mal ne Frage wie kriegste den Storm an die oberfläche ? drehste so schnell rein ?


----------



## spin-paule (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Grundangler,
der Storm ist ein "Suspender", das bedeutet, dass er schwebend ist. Er hat rund 20g Wurfgewicht aber kein Blei. Damit kann man sehr langsam an der Oberfläche bleiben. Hat mir mein Angelhändler besorgt. Der richtige Name lautet: "Storm Suspending Wild Eye Swim Bait"
Gruß,
Paul


----------



## Bubbel2000 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

jo, ich werds versuchen


----------



## Veit (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute bei Dauerregen Spinnfischen.
Gleich beim dritten Wurf biss dann auf einen kupferfarbenen Effzettblinker auch ein kleiner Hecht von genau 50 cm. Der schwimmt natürlich wieder.
Es sollte auch der einzige Fang bleiben. Ich bekam noch einen Fehlbiss auf einen Sosy-Pike.
Danach traf ich mich noch mit meinem Angelkollegen Rene an der Saale und wir probierten es mit Gummifisch. Auf einen 12 cm Kopyto in glittergrün hatte ich einen guten Biss, der aber nicht hing. Auf den gleichen Köder in 15 cm gabs noch einen vermeintlichen Biss, bei dem aber dann eine Schuppe am Haken hing. Rene hatte ebenfalls noch zwei Fehlbisse. Schade, es wäre wohl mehr drin gewesen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit: hier is mal nix los, wa? aber für die meisten is jetzt wohl auch pause angesagt. unfassbar kalt, jetzt friert alles und eisangeln is nicht jedermanns sache. hoffe ende februar is wieder alles frei, sonst wirds bei mir erst wieder was im mai :v  und das is mal noch 4 monate hin.

gruß steffen


----------



## Veit (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jo, nun siehts richtig mies aus. Befürchte mal, dass war mein letzter Hecht vor der Schonzeit. Außer es wird doch nochmal ein bisschen wärmer.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

wenn jetzt noch ein see offen ist, ich würds nicht verstehen! bin aufm roller heute fast gestorben, gefühlte minus 20 grad bei uns, in berlin waren es reelle -20!!!! und ich kann kein eisangeln machen :-( ....gott segne den frühling, sommer, herbst, ich verabscheue den winter (es sei denn wintersport)!!!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Höchstwahrscheinlich versuche ich es am Wochenende mal durchs Eis auf Hecht und Barsch. Vielleicht gibts ja dann entweder von mir oder meinem Vater ein Bild mit ein oder mehren schönen Eisfischen.


----------



## Marco O. (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Höchstwahrscheinlich versuche ich es am Wochenende mal durchs Eis auf Hecht und Barsch. Vielleicht gibts ja dann entweder von mir oder meinem Vater ein Bild mit ein oder mehren schönen Eisfischen.



Na dann wünsch ich euch viel Glück


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

sei froh wenn du einen fängst


----------



## duck_68 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo,

wir waren heute bei traumhaftem Winterwetter auf dem Baggersee beim Eisangeln. Die Löcher haben wir gestern bereits mit der Kettensäge (20 - 25 cm dick!!) vorgesägt, sodass wir heute nur noch die neuen 3 cm herausschlagen mussten. Mit dem Fischen haben wir gegen 8.30 Uhr bei - 10° C begonnen ...brrrrrrrrrrrr... erstmal tat sich auf die gefrosteten Köfis nix...
Mein Kumpel wollte gegen 12.00 Uhr nach Hause... um 11.40 Uhr war sein Schwimmer im Loch verschwunden und die Schnur lief zügig ins Loch - Anhieb ... und nach kurzer heftiger Gegenwehr konnte ich seinen schönen 78er Hecht im Loch gaffen:m 

Dies war ein schöner Abschluss der Saison 2005/2006 da die Raubfischschonzeit bei uns am 01.02.06 beginnt.

Fischbilder kann ich leider keine liefern, da nach den "Eisangelimpressionen" der Akku "eingefrohren" ist...

War aber ein wunderschöner Angeltag!!!!


Gruß

Martin#h 


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img388.*ih.us/img388/4392/bild0035xp.jpg[/URL]


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img388.*ih.us/img388/8272/bild0041ve.jpg[/URL]


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img388.*ih.us/img388/6717/bild0056gd.jpg[/URL]


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img388.*ih.us/img388/9192/bild0102hz.jpg[/URL]​


----------



## Hechthunter21 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wir waren heute bei traumhaftem Winterwetter auf dem Baggersee beim Eisangeln. Die Löcher haben wir gestern bereits mit der Kettensäge (20 - 25 cm dick!!) vorgesägt, sodass wir heute nur noch die neuen 3 cm herausschlagen mussten. Mit dem Fischen haben wir gegen 8.30 Uhr bei - 10° C begonnen ...brrrrrrrrrrrr... erstmal tat sich auf die gefrosteten Köfis nix...
> Mein Kumpel wollte gegen 12.00 Uhr nach Hause... um 11.40 Uhr war der Schwimmer im Loch verschwunden und die Schnur lief zügig ins Loch - Anhieb ... und nach kurzer heftiger Gegenwehr konnte ich einen schönen 78er Hecht im Loch gaffen:m
> ...



Petri zu dem Fang#6 doch sag mal bitte Martin wie tief war ca.die Stelle wo Ihr gefischt habt & wie ist die max.des Gewässer´s...|kopfkrat


----------



## duck_68 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Die Stelle war ca. 4 - 4,5 m Tief (abfallende Kante von 3 auf 4,5m). Die größte Tiefe dürfte so um die 5 m liegen, der Durchschnitt um die 3 m.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin Martin!

Netter Kurzbericht und geile Fotos!


----------



## spin-paule (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Martin, wunschenschöne Winter-Impressionen!!!#6 
Vielen Dank!
Gruß,
Paul
@guido: Es wäre nett, wenn Du Beiträge mit vielen Bildern *nicht* zitierst, da nicht jeder hier im AB einen schnellen IN-Zugang hat und doppelt braucht man die pics nicht sehen.:


----------



## inselkandidat (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin moin und hallo erstmal,bin schon etwa 2 monate stiller Mitleser dieses threads,und will euch dieses jahr  von meinen Erlebnissen am Wasser berichten..
Am Samstag gings aufs Eis an einem kleinen Torfstich.Nach ca 1 stündigem Ansitz konnte ich endlich ein Rotauge fangen mit
dem ich in nur 1,30 m Wassertiefe 2 schöne Hechte von ca 60 und 75 cm  überlisten konnte. Der Zweite und größere durfte wieder ins Eisloch eintauchen..war das erste mal das ich auf Eis erfolgreich war.

Konnte beim ersten Biss sogar die Attacke des Hechtes sehen.Von wegen träge Hechte im Winter...Nur eine schnelle Bewegung und schon im nächsten Moment war die pose weit unterm Eis verschwunden und die Schnur gleitete zügig ins Eisloch hinab.Hab leider zur Zeit keine Kamera aber das wird sich hoffentlich nächste Woche ändern.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Mepps (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wilkommen!! 
Netter Bericht und dickes Petrie!!!!#h


----------



## Case (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zum Hecht Martin,
klasse Bilder. 

Case


----------



## duck_68 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Petri zum Hecht Martin,
> klasse Bilder.
> 
> Case



UUUUUUUUUPS - ich will mich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken - der Hecht hat nicht bei mir, sondern beim Kumpel gebissen|rolleyes  Da hab' ich mich im Berichtlein etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt - werds gleich ändern 

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## milchner1 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				inselkandidat schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin und hallo erstmal,bin schon etwa 2 monate stiller Mitleser dieses threads,und will euch dieses jahr von meinen Erlebnissen am Wasser berichten..
> Am Samstag gings aufs Eis an einem kleinen Torfstich.Nach ca 1 stündigem Ansitz konnte ich endlich ein Rotauge fangen mit
> dem ich in nur 1,30 m Wassertiefe 2 schöne Hechte von ca 60 und 75 cm überlisten konnte. Der Zweite und größere durfte wieder ins Eisloch eintauchen..war das erste mal das ich auf Eis erfolgreich war.
> 
> ...


 
PETRI zu den Hechten !!! Hast Du Fotos gemacht?


----------



## AngelAndy20 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Anhieb ... und nach kurzer heftiger Gegenwehr konnte ich seinen schönen 78er Hecht im Loch gaffen:m
> 
> Fischbilder kann ich leider keine liefern, da nach den "Eisangelimpressionen" der Akku "eingefrohren" ist...


 
:m  :q


----------



## allrounderab (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@hechthunter
wollte evtl. auch aml eisangeln gehen.
was macht ihr wenn ein fisch angebissen hat?
rute ins wasser halten oder zusammen schieben das sie klein ist.
hättest du oder ihr ein paar tipps dazu?
werde es ma auf forelle probieren.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war heute los, 10 hechte gefangen, der größte 1.13 meter, sonst alle um die 70 und keiner unter 5 pfund, war cool! super start ins neue jahr...es geht nichts über das twistern während der schonzeit!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaß!!!!!  will fisch sehen und endlich wieder fänge posten! möge der mai schneller kommen als sonst!!!!!!!!!!

mfg


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@bubbel
wollte dir gerade "guten Appetit" wünschen :q :q


----------



## Mepps (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> war heute los, 10 hechte gefangen, der größte 1.13 meter, sonst alle um die 70 und keiner unter 5 pfund, war cool! super start ins neue jahr...es geht nichts über das twistern während der schonzeit!


 
also wenn schon in der schonzeit dann auch gleich mit lebendem köfi #h


----------



## Veit (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

*lol*
Ich greife morgen und übermorgen nochmal mit aller Kraft an. Soll ja nochmal wärmer werden und noch habe ich die Hoffnung nicht ganz aufgegeben, dass ich wenigstens noch einen Esox bis zur Schonzeit erwische.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich greife morgen und übermorgen nochmal mit aller Kraft an.



Eieieieiei, diese martialische Eigernordwandinderkurzenunterhosewintererstbegehungssprache! Da kriegt man ja so richtig Gänsehaut als Fisch - ach, nein, ich bin ja Krebs...


----------



## Veit (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Konnte den großen Worten Taten folgen lassen.
War heute mittag mal an einem Gewässer in Halle mit der Spinnrute. Zwar hatte dort zuvor auch schon jemand anders geangelt, aber ich dachte mir man kanns ja trotzdem mal probieren. Und diese Entscheidung war guuuuuuuut, denn ich konnte so kurz vor der Schonzeit doch noch einen schönen Hecht von 79 cm fangen. Erfolgsköder war ein Sosy-Pike :q . Der Fisch durfte wieder schwimmen und wenn ich ihn mal wieder fange erkenne ich ihn garantiert sofort, da ihm nämlich ein Stück der oberen Maulhälfte fehlte. Naja, beim Fressen hats ihn ja trotzdem nicht gestört.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri veit: warum hat der denn geblutet? sosy hat doch nur nen einzelhaken! das mit dem maul is krass. bestimmt verletzungsbedingt. 
endlich ist es wieder milder, gott sei dank!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

#6Petri zu dem Fang Veit...

echt ungewöhnlich diese Art der Maulstellung|kopfkrat doch sag mal waren im 
"Oberkiefer" auch keine Zähne voll Entwickelt!?

#h


----------



## Veit (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ hechthunter: Doch dort waren die Zähne auch normal ausgebildet, deshalb denke ich, dass diese Deformierung schon seit der Geburt des Hechtes so ist. 
@ bubbel: Der Hecht hat direkt vor meinen Füßen zugeschnappt und ich habe ihn dann kurzerhand gleich an Land gezerrt ohne ihn erst nochmal abziehen zu lassen. Denke durch diesen etwas brutalen "Drill", war die Hakenwunde etwas größer.


----------



## vertikal (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Veit,

Glückwunsch zum Hecht, geht ja doch noch was!
Diese Kieferdeformationen gibt es wohl bei Hechten öfter. In den Raubfischbüchern von Rozemeijer sind etliche Hechte mit diesem Merkmal dargestellt und er schreibt dazu, dass er früher mit seinen Kollegen regelrechte Wettbewerbe geführt habe, wer den am verrücktesten aussehenden Hecht gefangen hat.

Schön, dass noch mal was bei dir gezappelt hat. Jetzt überstehste die laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange Schonzeit bestimmt etwas besser.


----------



## Veit (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Veit,
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Hecht, geht ja doch noch was!
> Diese Kieferdeformationen gibt es wohl bei Hechten öfter. In den Raubfischbüchern von Rozemeijer sind etliche Hechte mit diesem Merkmal dargestellt und er schreibt dazu, dass er früher mit seinen Kollegen regelrechte Wettbewerbe geführt habe, wer den am verrücktesten aussehenden Hecht gefangen hat.
> ...


Thanks vertikal für die nette Worte!
Ich denke das geht schon und ich habe auch mal wieder Lust mit der Matchrute auf Weißfische zu gehen oder wenns wieder wärmer ist auf Karpfen und Schleien. Hab letztes Jahr keine einzige Schleie :l  gefangen, vielleicht klappts ja jetzt in der Räuberschonzeit mal wieder.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, dass noch mal was bei dir gezappelt hat. Jetzt überstehste die laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange Schonzeit bestimmt etwas besser.




*DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA* wird nur ein Geräusch von führenden Boardferkeln empfohlen :


*Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüütaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Sorry Frank - aber wer so schön drum bittet - ich bin auf den Geschmack gekommen und "hole" mir jetzt meine Opfer :q:q.

BFF-Cheffe - bitte walte ob dieses Frevels Deines Amtes - Danke**

*Eddy* |wavey:
*


----------



## Nomade (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi,
anhand der Ausbildung der Oberkiefers kann man erkennen, dass sich der Hecht fast ausschließlich von Oberflächennahrung ernährt (Steinfliegen, Küken, Mäuse).
Glückwunsch zum Fisch!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Neulich im Altersheim:



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Veit,
> (...) Schön, dass noch mal was bei dir gezappelt hat. Jetzt überstehste die lange Schonzeit bestimmt etwas besser.


 
Frank, (pruuust!) mach so was nicht noch mal! Was sollen denn meine Kollegen denken, wenn ich plötzlich laut lachend auf dem schreibtisch zusammenbreche?!

|laola:


----------



## vertikal (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sei doch froh, wenn's noch mal was zu lachen gibt, Gerhard!

Nee, nee, ..................was denkt ihr Jungs immer um die Ecke. |kopfkrat


----------



## Veit (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich habe heute nochmal nachlegen können und es sollte noch besser kommen als gestern. 
Gemeinsam mit meinem Kumpel Christian gings zum Spinnfischen an ein Gewässer in Halle. 
Es tat sich zwar insgesamt nicht viel und Christian hatte dann auch noch großes Pech. Er warf seinen Gummifisch aus Versehen in einen Baum. Wir konnten den Ast in dem der Köder hing dann zwar heranziehen und den Gummifisch retten, aber er schnellte dann zurück und erwischte Christians Rute unglücklich, so dass deren Spitze abbrach. Christian ging dann frustriert zurück zum Auto, aber ich musste ihn zurückrufen, denn ich machte noch ein paar Würfe und obwohl wir so einen Radau gemacht hatten, ging mir ein toller Hecht von genau 90 cm an den Haken. Köder war auch diesmal wieder der Sosy-Pike. Nach kurzem Drill konnte ich ihn per Kiemendeckelgriff landen, wobei ich mir zwar blutige Finger holte, aber die Freude über den Fang machte das vergessen. Der Hecht war schon sichtlich mit Laich gefüllt und durfte dann wieder schwimmen.
Sorry, wegen dem Bildhintergrund, aber Gewässer und Angelstelle sollen unerkannt bleiben.


----------



## Mepps (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> anhand der Ausbildung der Oberkiefers kann man erkennen, dass sich der Hecht fast ausschließlich von Oberflächennahrung ernährt (Steinfliegen, Küken, Mäuse).
> Glückwunsch zum Fisch!


 
loooooooooooooooooooooool

der hat bestimmt auf ne 22er trockenfliege gebissen


----------



## spin-paule (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Respekt und Glückwunsch, Veit!!!
Bei uns windet es zur Zeit so stark, dass ich kaum einen kontrollierten Wurf abgeben kann. 
Ein dickes Petri an alle!!!
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Raabiat (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> (...) wobei ich mir zwar blutige Finger holte (...)



Schöner Fisch....Finger noch alle da??? Blutkonserve gebraucht???|kopfkrat
Lieber Veit, ich glaube....große Fische sind nicht gut für dich |muahah:

Glückwunsch, ein paar Tage hast du ja noch bis zur Schonzeit.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Klasse Fisch#6 & danke im Namen der Lady|rolleyes ...!


----------



## Langsee-Erber (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> anhand der Ausbildung der Oberkiefers kann man erkennen, dass sich der Hecht fast ausschließlich von Oberflächennahrung ernährt (Steinfliegen, Küken, Mäuse).


 
was is das den fürn schwachsinn...
also bei uns sitzen die großen hechte fast nur in der tiefe und da kommen nich so viel mäuse und küken hin.
wenn es tatsächlich so wäre würden wir keine enten mehr haben... weißt du wieviel so ein hecht frißt????


----------



## kanalbulle (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> anhand der Ausbildung der Oberkiefers kann man erkennen, dass sich der Hecht fast ausschließlich von Oberflächennahrung ernährt (Steinfliegen, Küken, Mäuse).
> Glückwunsch zum Fisch!


 ...Kühe - Hunde - Pferde.........bestimmt auch, Oder |kopfkrat
Jaaaa - sowas hab ich auch schon mal gesehen


----------



## Pattex (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> anhand der Ausbildung der Oberkiefers kann man erkennen, dass sich der Hecht fast ausschließlich von Oberflächennahrung ernährt (Steinfliegen, Küken, Mäuse).
> Glückwunsch zum Fisch!


Was bekloppteres konnte dir nicht einfallen. Einen größeren Schwachsinn hab ich noch nie gehört.
Dat muss ja schon lange her sein mit der Fischereiprüfung, fals überhaupt gemacht.
Und wie man sieht bin ich nicht der Einziege der so denkt.#q 
Meiner Meinung nach ernährt sich ein Hecht hauptsächlich von anderen Fischen, und nur gelegentlich auch mal einen kleinen Wasservogel.#6


----------



## Veit (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner Fisch....Finger noch alle da??? Blutkonserve gebraucht???|kopfkrat


Ja zum Glück. Leider hat der Bursche meinen Sosy-Pike ein wenig ramponiert. Hab ihn jetzt aber mit Sekundenkleber wieder einsatzbereit bekommen.


----------



## Raabiat (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit
das stärkt meine Angst/Scheu vor dem Kiemengriff

Zähne flössen mir sehr starken Respekt ein...
Oder warens die Kiemendeckel??
Schaut auf jedenfall aus wie ich nach der Fahrradheimfahrt vom Skatabend


----------



## plattform7 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri, Veit!

Schöner Ausklang der Raubfischsaison...

Ich wollte auch noch mal los, die letzten Tage ist bei uns aber nur am Regnen und stürmen... Hoffe ich krieg auch noch ´ne Chance...


----------



## Grundangler85 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Veit zum Hecht. Ich hab mal ne Frage zum Sosy-Pike. Der hat ja nur ein normalen Einzelhaken ne ? hängen die hechte trotzdem gut ? oder haste darauf viele fehlbisse und aussteiger ?


----------



## vertikal (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Veit,

noch ein schöner Hecht, freut mich für dich. 
(Muss mich sehr gewählt ausdrücken, sonst hab ich gleich wieder die Meute am Bein!)
Dein Gewässer scheint ja recht flach zu sein, wenn du auf geworfene Sosy jetzt noch Hechte landen kannst. In unseren Talsperren stehen die Burschen jetzt alle in großen Tiefen unter dem Eis - unerreichbar.

@raabiat
Keine Sorge, Markus. Nach der fünfzigsten Handlandung sind deine zarten Patscherchen so verhornt, dass du keine Probleme mehr mit der Handlandung hast, nur Geduld.


@all, die sich über Nomade aufregen
Mädelz, bleibt locker. Ohne solche Beiträge gäb's doch hier viel weniger zu lachen, wär schade drum. Und wer hat nicht schon mal 'nen Aussetzer gehabt, kann doch mal passieren!


----------



## Raabiat (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@vertikal
ich kann ja ne Handlandung....auch ohne Horhaut....üblicherweise ähnelt sie so ziemlich dieser hier...







nur das ich eben esox fange....das liegt doch wortwörtlich auf der Hand
(sorry wegen Bilderklau, Urheberrechte sind natürlich dem Author vorbehalten)
#h


----------



## Veit (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ all: Thanks für eure netten Worte. Ich denke aber mal, jetzt habe ich das Glück erstmal völlig ausgereizt, obwohl ja noch bis nächsten Dienstag Zeit wäre. 

@ vertikal: Ja nur maximal 2 Meter.

@ Grundangler85: Es ist ein Zwillingshaken. Hmm, die Hechte gestern und heute hingen gut. Hatte aber Anfang Januar auch schon mal nen Hecht, der den Köder dreimal attackiert hat und trotzdem nicht richtig hing. 

Vielleicht lags aber auch dran, dass ich damals nicht hart genug angeschlagen habe, denn @ Bubbel, seitdem ich immer drei Mal hintereinander kräftig anhaue, ist mir auch kein Fisch mehr durch die Lappen gegangen.


----------



## vertikal (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Markus,

ganz starke Fingerhaltung bei dieser perfekten Handlandung, hätt ich nicht besser demonstrieren können!#6
Wo hab ich das Foto bloss schon mal gesehen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Bubbel2000 (12. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

moinsen zusammen,

konnte eifrig fische fangen hier in thailand...auf koh samui hab ich 2 mal big game gemacht, konnte viele snapper und gouper fangen, auch schoene exemplare...hatte nen barracuda an der handleine, hamma gesprungen udn leider abgegangen. der guide meinte, war ein ziemlich grosser fuer dieses gewaesser. hat auch gut geruckt im arm, aber hallo!!!
gestern war ich mit meinem kumpel vor koh phangan los, lief klasse, meinen ersten red snapper gefangen, leider nicht der groesste... ach ja, beim big game wurde auf eine ausgelegte lebendrute noch so brocken, aehnlich wie ein haifisch gefangen...und bezahlen tut man fuer den ganzen tag 30 euro, hier jezt fuer 3 stunden 10 euro...so viel zahl ich in goettingen fuer ne tageskarte!!! einfach spitze...muss wohl mal mit birger hier her fahren und dann selbst nen boot mieten...die ruten sind ********, keine frage..mit unseren ruten und koedern kann man hier was reissen, da bin ich mir sicher....vom strand konnt ich mit meiner reiserute in 10 minuten 2 grouper fangen, gut gekaempft an der kleinen butterrute  werde wohl noch mal los muessen, einfach zu geil...hoffe mein nicht-angler kumpel verzeiht es mir ;-)

mfg steffen


----------



## Seebaer (12. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> moinsen zusammen,
> 
> konnte eifrig fische fangen hier in thailand...auf koh samui hab ich 2 mal big game gemacht, konnte viele snapper und gouper fangen, auch schoene exemplare...hatte nen barracuda an der handleine, hamma gesprungen udn leider abgegangen. der guide meinte, war ein ziemlich grosser fuer dieses gewaesser. hat auch gut geruckt im arm, aber hallo!!!
> gestern war ich mit meinem kumpel vor koh phangan los, lief klasse, meinen ersten red snapper gefangen, leider nicht der groesste... ach ja, beim big game wurde auf eine ausgelegte lebendrute noch so brocken, aehnlich wie ein haifisch gefangen...und bezahlen tut man fuer den ganzen tag 30 euro, hier jezt fuer 3 stunden 10 euro...so viel zahl ich in goettingen fuer ne tageskarte!!! einfach spitze...muss wohl mal mit birger hier her fahren und dann selbst nen boot mieten...die ruten sind ********, keine frage..mit unseren ruten und koedern kann man hier was reissen, da bin ich mir sicher....vom strand konnt ich mit meiner reiserute in 10 minuten 2 grouper fangen, gut gekaempft an der kleinen butterrute  werde wohl noch mal los muessen, einfach zu geil...hoffe mein nicht-angler kumpel verzeiht es mir ;-)
> ...


 
Hi steffen

dickes Petri-Heil zu Deinen Prachtfängen. Bin schon auf Berichte und Bilder gespannt wenn zurückkommst.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Tolle Sache! Und ich bin ganz gerührt, diesen Thread wieder zu sehen - auch wenn's keine heimischen Fänge waren, die hätten mich aber auch arg neidisch gemacht...

:c :c :c​


----------



## FreeLee (15. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Und andere trauen sich noch nicht mal, während der Hechtschonzeit einen Wobbler auch nur anzugucken! Geschweige denn, ihn zu benutzen! 
|gr: 

Soll mich nochmal einer zudüsen, wie ich es wagen könnte, einen rechtmäßig angeeigneten Fisch nicht zu releasen!
#q


----------



## Veit (15. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ freelee: Soll mich nochmal einer zudüsen, wie ich es wagen könnte, einen Köder rechtmäßig einzusetzen. #q


----------



## plattform7 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bei mir ist der Zander auch noch offen, aber für mich persönlich endete die Raubfischzeit am 15. Februar, an dem Tag, an dem die Hechte gesperrt wurden. Denn man kann nie ausschließen, dass ein Hecht beißt und das ist mir persönlich während des Laichgeschäftes nicht wert, dieses Risiko einzugehen.

Jeder macht das so, wie er das für richtig hält, ich mache das nicht...



> Da der ja ohnehin Schonzeit hat, habe ich ihn gleich schonend zurückgesetzt.


 
Nicht flashc verstehen Veit, aber auf das Foto hätte man auch verzichten können... #h


----------



## davis (15. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Veit!

Ich hab schon Entzugserscheinungen....erstrecht wenn du dann wieder Fänge postest!:m

greetz


----------



## bennie (15. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

naja, bei uns sidn eh alle kukös/köfis während der schonzeit verboten... nichtmal barsch


----------



## Veit (15. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ plattform: Ok, akzeptiert, ist ja vernünftige Kritik, anstatt irgendwelcher Stammtischparolen. Hast schon irgendwo recht. War auch heute ohnehin nur eine Ausnahme. Es hat halt in den Fingern gekribbelt und die Chance mal schnell nach BRB zu kommen, hab ich nicht oft. 
Also nix für ungut.

@ Davis: Thanks, das mit den Entzugerscheinungen kenn ich.

@ all: Ich habe halt auf nicht geschonten Zander geangelt (was ja bekanntlich auch mit Wobbler möglich ist) und es hat nunmal ein Hecht gebissen, den ich zurückgesetzt habe. *Ich habe nix Verbotenes getan. * Deshalb habe ich den Fisch hier auch guten Gewissenes gepostet. Wer trotzdem so wie FreeLee das Thema anheizen oder auch normal diskutieren will, findet im Board mehrere entsprechende Threads. Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen!!!


----------



## plattform7 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit

war auch nicht böse gemeint...

Bei mir juckt es auch schon seit langem in den Fingern, verstehen kann ich´s irgendwo, dass man da schwach wird... #h


----------



## davis (15. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich finde es gehöhrt hier nich so hin die Petri Kollegen so zu bearbeiten.|abgelehn Natürlich is jeder etwas anders gestrickt aber das is auch gut so. Das heißt nicht das ich jetzt Fischen in der Schonzeit oder ähnliches unterstreichen will, nur sollte man hier im Thread keine Diskussionen entfachen, weil das hier nicht rein gehört.|offtopic Ich kenne nen Haufen Leute die mit lebendem Köder fischen, auch wenn ich das selbst nicht tue, spring ich denen trotzdem nicht an den Hals. Die wissen genau was fürn Risiko sie eingehen und wenn se bereit sind das zu tragen....bitteschön.
Aber ich versteh natürlich auch das andere dieses Thema ernster sehen. Ich will euch ja auch nich den Mund verbieten aber macht doch für solche Diskussionen lieber nen sepperaten Thread auf.#6

greetz


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin Veit!

Schöner Fisch!

Bei uns sind leider auch alle Kukö in der Zeit verboten... Nichtmal den 1er Mepps zum Barschezocken bekommt man beim Vorstand durch...


----------



## MeRiDiAn (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Veit!
> 
> Schöner Fisch!
> 
> Bei uns sind leider auch alle Kukö in der Zeit verboten... Nichtmal den 1er Mepps zum Barschezocken bekommt man beim Vorstand durch...



Das tut mir leid für Euch .. hat aber ja auch sein Gutes ! #h 

mfg
basti


----------



## esox_105 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit
Petri Heil zu dem Hecht.


----------



## hocicio (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sicherlich kann es vorkommen das auch mal ein Hecht während der Schonzeit an den Barschköder geht...aber schonendes zurüksetzen führt nich an der Kameralinse am gestreckten Arm vorbei #c |uhoh: 
Ich glaube hier haben einige zu viel "Man in Black" gekuckt...Also nochmal: *Das Blitzlicht einer Kamera läßt den Fisch das gerade durch-/erlebte Ereignis nicht vergessen!!!* #q  
mfg


----------



## Ziegenbein (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				hocicio schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube hier haben einige zu viel "Man in Black" gekuckt...Also nochmal: *Das Blitzlicht einer Kamera läßt den Fisch das gerade durch-/erlebte Ereignis nicht vergessen!!!* #q


 
Der ist gut :q :q :q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				hocicio schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich kann es vorkommen das auch mal ein Hecht während der Schonzeit an den Barschköder geht...aber schonendes zurüksetzen führt nich an der Kameralinse am gestreckten Arm vorbei #c |uhoh:



so schauts aus !!! #6


----------



## Franz_16 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit 
Petri Heil

@all
Ich hätte wohl auch kein Foto von so einem Durchschnittshecht gemacht, hätte ich ihn in der Schonzeit gefangen.

Allerdings bedarf es da auch etwas Selbstkritik:
... während der Schonzeit regt man sich über ein Foto eines danach wieder zurückgesetzen Hechtes auf - außerhalb der Schonzeit ist es offenbar legitim ... versteh ich irgendwie selber nicht


----------



## ollifischer (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schönes Foto!

Olli


----------



## AngelAndy20 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> außerhalb der Schonzeit ist es offenbar legitim ... versteh ich irgendwie selber nicht


 
Nein, einige haben das schonmal angemerkt, dass sie es nicht okay finden, wenn jeder 50er Hecht vor die Linse muss, zumal Veit ja oft alleine loszieht, das heißt man muss erst nen Standplatz für die Cam suchen, Auslöseautomatik einschalten, vorher Hände waschen wegen Fischschleim...
Ich habs auch kritisiert - trotzdem führ ich mich nich auf wie Gott im Himmel... Es ist halt einfach zu kalt...:m


----------



## FreeLee (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ hocicio:

|good:


----------



## powermike1977 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

moinsen!
sehr schöner lauf den du da hast veit! kampfnarben vom hechtlanden kenne ich-meinen kescher habe ich jetzt auch gut kennengelernt .
petri,
mike


----------



## Wasserpatscher (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also, als ich das Photo gesehen habe, wußte ich: das gibt 'n Echo!!

Hätte man das also nicht vorhersehen und das Bild einfach weglassen können? Manchmal denk' ich, ohne Zoff im Thread isses dem Veit zu fad! Bitte, ich kann mich täuschen!

Und gibt es nicht Zander-spezifischere Köder als ausgerechnet Wobbler? Twister vielleicht? Vielleicht fangen die schlechter, vielleicht aber auch nicht, aber das Risiko, einen geschonten Hecht zu fangen, ist doch deutlich kleiner!


----------



## Phoenix-mk (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Kann sein das ich mich jetzt nicht gerade beliebt mache aber mir platzt gleich der Kragen!

Aber nicht wegen Veit! 

Das wird ja langsam schon zu nem richtigem Fetischismus hier im Board!
Ihr habt überhaupt keine hintergrundinfos aber zieht über einige Boardies her wie kein anderer!|krach: 
Mittlerweile ist glaube ich nur noch 1Thread von 100 frei von eurem Catch&Release gefussel!
muss denn alles direkt ins schlechte gezogen werden?
Bei uns ist auch Schonzeit für Hecht! aber ich übe mich trotzdem ein bisschen im Jerken! Wollt ihr mir jetzt nen gestreiften Anzug verpassen und mich in Fesseln abführen? Ist es schon soweit gekommen?


Ich release aber auch nicht jeden Fisch denn ich fange!

Denkt mal über eure denkweise genau nach!
ist es denn schön einen Fisch zu fangen ihn damit unter Streß zu setzen und hinterher wieder in sein element zu lassen? nur so zum spass! läuft da nicht was falsch?


Ihr könntet euer hobby direkt aufgeben und zu PETA übergehen!
Das würde keine sau merken das ihr mal angler gewesen seid und spass an eurem Hobby hattet


Ach ja!
Glückwunsch Veit schöner Fisch

in diesem Sinne


----------



## MeRiDiAn (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bisher sind wir aber alle recht sachlich & förmlich geblieben !
Nach dem letzten Thread sieht die Sache allerdings ganz anders aus !

Ich bitte Dich, beschwere Dich doch nicht über die Aussagen mancher Leute & deren "Gefussel".

Es ging nicht um das eigenmächtige C&R, sondern um die Pflicht in besagter Schonzeit .. 

... alles kann immer sachlich diskutiert werden, aber Dein Ton ist mir sehr unangenehm ! Sind wir schlecht, weil Du gut bist .. oder umgedreht ?
Wer wie mit seinen Fischen umgeht, sie releast oder eben nicht .. ist jedem selbst überlassen ... basti


----------



## Phoenix-mk (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher sind wir aber alle recht sachlich & förmlich geblieben !
> Nach dem letzten Thread sieht die Sache allerdings ganz anders aus !
> 
> Ich bitte Dich, beschwere Dich doch nicht über die Aussagen mancher Leute & deren "Gefussel".
> ...


 
Falls ich dich oder andere mit meinem posting beleidigt oder sonst irgendetwas gemacht haben sollte entschuldige ich mich in aller Form dafür!
Natürlich auch für meinen Tonfall!
Beschweren wollte ich mich auch nicht! Sondern nur klarstellen das Fische in unsere Nahrungskette gehören und irgendwie au dem Wasser entnommen werden müssen.
Um besagte Schonzeit anzusprechen: Gibt es da eine Plicht ausser den Fisch nicht zu töten? ob ich ihn jetzt oder nach der Schonzeit release ist doch egal!
Wollte auch niemanden schlecht reden!

In diesem sinne lasst uns über das Thema posten!

:m


----------



## Dart (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petrie zum Hecht,Veit 
Es wird sich schnell aufgeregt, wenn man zum Beginn der Schonzeit, einen Hecht als Beifang hat. Ich hoffe die gleichen Jungs stehen in diesem Jahr, nicht voll aufgetackelt am 1.Mai in den Startloechern|kopfkrat 
Bei diesem heftigen Winter werden viele Hechte dann noch voll Laich sein.|rolleyes 
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Phoenix-mk schrieb:
			
		

> Falls ich dich oder andere mit meinem posting beleidigt oder sonst irgendetwas gemacht haben sollte entschuldige ich mich in aller Form dafür!
> Natürlich auch für meinen Tonfall!



OK .. das ist ne faire Geste & vollkommen akzeptiert ! #6 
Finde ich stark von Dir ! 




			
				Dart schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird sich schnell aufgeregt, wenn man zum Beginn der Schonzeit, einen Hecht als Beifang hat. Ich hoffe die gleichen Jungs stehen in diesem Jahr, nicht voll aufgetackelt am 1.Mai in den Startloechern|kopfkrat
> Bei diesem heftigen Winter werden viele Hechte dann noch voll Laich sein.|rolleyes
> Gruss Reiner#h



1. Mai ? 1. April wäre wenn dann z.B. hier für den Hecht das offizielle Startloch 
In Bezug auf den Punkt->WINTER/LAICH ... muss ich Dir Recht geben.
Dieses Jahr wird sich alles etwas nach hinten verlagern .. nicht nur der Hecht.

mfg
basti


----------



## worker_one (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Phoenix-mk schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns ist auch Schonzeit für Hecht! aber ich übe mich trotzdem ein bisschen im Jerken!





			
				Phoenix-mk schrieb:
			
		

> ist es denn schön einen Fisch zu fangen ihn damit unter Streß zu setzen und hinterher wieder in sein element zu lassen? nur so zum spass! läuft da nicht was falsch?



hmmmmmmmmmmm....|kopfkrat


----------



## Bambine (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 1. Mai ? 1. April wäre wenn dann z.B. hier für den Hecht das offizielle Startloch
> [...]



ohhh mannnn ... wir haben hier Schonzeit bist Ende Juni ...


----------



## Phoenix-mk (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> hmmmmmmmmmmm....|kopfkrat


 
#q #q #q 
UPPS ein Fettnäpfchen nach dem anderen!

Hab nie behauptet das ich perfekt bin:m


----------



## MeRiDiAn (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Andere (Bundes)Länder, andere Sitten


----------



## plattform7 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Phoenix-mk schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns ist auch Schonzeit für Hecht! aber ich übe mich trotzdem ein bisschen im Jerken!


Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu! :v 

Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen...


----------



## worker_one (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Phoenix-mk schrieb:
			
		

> #q #q #q
> UPPS ein Fettnäpfchen nach dem anderen!
> 
> Hab nie behauptet das ich perfekt bin:m


Wenn du jetzt sagt das du eh nicht jerken kannst und sowieso nie Fische fängst,
dann sei dir verziehen:q


----------



## Dart (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Der Thread laeuft ja eh schon geraume Zeit Off-Topic, also denn:q 
Die unterschiedlichen Schonzeiten in den einzelnen Bundeslaendern sind schon echt merkwuerdig|rolleyes 
Eine flexible Festlegung der Schonzeit, bestimmt durch den fischereilich Verantwortlichen vor Ort (i.d.R. Verein oder Verband) waere echt wuenschenswert. Da wuerden die Schonzeiten fuer den Raubfischfang in diesem Jahr sicher ganz anders gelegt werden.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Phoenix-mk (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du jetzt sagt das du eh nicht jerken kannst und sowieso nie Fische fängst,
> dann sei dir verziehen:q


 
ok ... beim jerken kann ich das behaupten!
hab mein Tackle erst seid einer Woche:q !

Gott wird mich strafen wenn ich nicht mehr unter denn lebenden weile!

Ach ja unsere Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße

Hecht:45cm / 15.02. - 30.04.Zander:40cm / 01.04. - 31.05.See-/Bachforelle:50cm / 20.10. - 15.03.Seesaibling:30m / 20.10. - 15.03.Regenbogenforelle:50cmAal:35cmKarpfen:35cmSchleie:20cmRenke:01.11. - 31.12. (ab 2006)​


----------



## Dart (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Zum Ueben mal die Drillinge entfernen, das ist fischschonend und dir kann keiner an die Karre pi...ln.|rolleyes 
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Phoenix-mk (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

|good: 
das werde ich auch machen!
aber um euch ein bisschen zu besänftigen, bei mir hat noch keiner in meine Liebgewonnenen gebissen!


----------



## Veit (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal denk' ich, ohne Zoff im Thread isses dem Veit zu fad! Bitte, ich kann mich täuschen!



Hi! Da täuschst du dich gewaltig. 
Ich kann dir ja mal nen Link zu meinem Lieblingsthread im Board geben. Den gibts nun schon seit fast 3 Jahren und dort gabs noch wirklich noch nie Zoff. #6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (16. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Hi! Da täuschst du dich gewaltig.



Das will ich gerne glauben! Nur würde ich niemals nicht und auch nicht für Geld während der Hechtschonzeit einen gewobbelten Hecht im AB präsentieren. Das ist wie lautes Rülpsen in der Kirche - macht man einfach nicht! Wegen des zu erwartenden Echos...

Hand auf's Herz - hast Du das wirklich nicht gewußt, wie die Reaktionen sein würden?


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

HeHe Veit wir sind alle nur neidisch!!!
weil es uns so unter den Nägel brennt und Du dann 
soviel Salz in die offene Wunde streust :q :q :q


----------



## Kurzer (17. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Das will ich gerne glauben! Nur würde ich niemals nicht und auch nicht für Geld während der Hechtschonzeit einen gewobbelten Hecht im AB präsentieren. Das ist wie lautes Rülpsen in der Kirche - macht man einfach nicht! Wegen des zu erwartenden Echos...quote]
> 
> Der ist wirklich gut! Das haut mir doch am frühen morgen gleich ein Lachen ins Gesicht!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (17. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> HeHe Veit wir sind alle nur neidisch!!!


 
...ja genau, das kommt dann noch dazu...

:q :q :q​


----------



## Veit (17. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Wasserplatscher: Da es gerade in diesem Thread (fast) immer die gleichen sind, die immer irgendwo was zu bemängeln haben, ist es mir mittlerweile relativ egal, zumal ich im Board genug Leute (persönlich) kenne, die nicht so drauf sind.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Kaum ist über eine Sache Gras gewachsen, kommt so ein Kamel daher & frisst es wieder auf ! |gaehn:


----------



## Regentaucher (18. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wie lautes Rülpsen in der Kirche - macht man einfach nicht! Wegen des zu erwartenden Echos...



also der is ja so richtig gut:m 

Danke für den Spass - der Samstag ist gerettet:q


----------



## Case (18. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Heute an der Donau.
Minus 3Grad, starke Strömung, eisiger Wind. Sein erster Fisch als Vereinsmitglied. 43cm.

Petri Kai
Case


----------



## MeRiDiAn (18. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ein schönes Tier ! Petri dem Jünger !!!!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> also der is ja so richtig gut:m
> 
> Danke für den Spass - der Samstag ist gerettet:q


 
Habe gestern auch ein  im Gesicht gehabt,wo ichs gelesen habe.... 





|schild-g dem Petrijünger,zur schönen fang#6 ...toller Fisch#6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Minus 3Grad, starke Strömung, eisiger Wind. Sein erster Fisch als Vereinsmitglied. 43cm.


 
Nur die harten komm´in Garten! Respekt, Glückwunsch! #6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Damit dieser Faden wieder hochkommt: Ich habe heute meine ersten drei Bachforellen 2006 gefangen - nachdem die Fische unsere Bemühungen mit Fliegen, Nymphen und Streamern völlig ignoriert haben (viel Wasser, wenig Sicht) haben sie sich dann doch noch mit Spinnködern (silberner Berkley-Spinner) überreden lassen. (War 'n bißchen schade, weil es ja immerhin das Jungfern-Angeln mit meiner ersten selbstgebauten Fliegenrute war.)

Sorry - Photos habe ich keine (war auch bißchen trübe, das Wetter, hat nicht so zum Bilder machen verleitet...)!


----------



## vertikal (10. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil, Gerhard!

Fängt doch gut an, die Saison. Und wenn das Wasser wieder etwas klarer wird, klappts auch mit der neuen Fliegenrute.#6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn das Wasser wieder etwas klarer wird, klappts auch mit der neuen Fliegenrute.#6



Das will ich doch hoffen, Frank! 

An der Rute hat's jedenfalls nicht gelegen, hat 'ne tolle Aktion und läßt sich gut und präzise werfen!

Ich werde sie "Wasserpatscher 1" nennen :q  ...


----------



## Veit (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So will ich auch nochmal vom gestrigen Tag berichten. War nicht schlecht, jedenfalls bis zum Abend (aus meiner Sicht). |uhoh: 
War mit meinem Kumpel Hendrik unterwegs, wir haben einen neuen see angetestet, wo wir es eigentlich auf Friedfische abgesehen hatten. Aber das Gewässer entpuppte sich als Super-Barschrevier. Der erste Fisch, den ich an den Haken bekam war dennoch eine 56er Brasse auf Maden. Die andere Rute hatten wir mir mit Wurm ausgerüstet und damit fingen wir innerhalb von etwa zwei Stunden ca. 30 Barsche. Waren alle voll mit Laich und durften darum wieder schwimmen. Den größten hatte ich, der war mit 37 cm schon ganz ok. Die anderen gingen auch, waren alle so 20 - 30 cm. Auf Maden ging trotz anfüttern bis auf die Brasse garnix.
Abends versuchten wir es dann noch an unserer neuen Aalstelle, aber da sah es diesmal schlecht aus für mich nachdem ich ja unser Aalduell am Vortag noch gewonnen hatte, gabs diesmal eine 0:2-Niederlage. Hendrik erwischte nen 63er und dann noch nen Schnürsenkel. Hat er sich ja auch mal wieder verdient. #6  Beide auf Wurm mit "Aalkiller"-Lockstoff. Er hatte auch noch weitere gute Bisse. Bei mir diesmal nur ein guter Biss, bei dem der Anhieb nicht saß und einige Zupfer. Naja, da werd ich mich revanchieren.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Super Tag Veit#6doch warum hast du Foto 3 so mit der Schere bearbeitet #cich Wohne zu weit weg um an den Hot-Spot zu kommen:q!


----------



## Veit (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Super Tag Veit#6doch warum hast du Foto 3 so mit der Schere bearbeitet #cich Wohne zu weit weg um an den Hot-Spot zu kommen:q!


Du ja, aber mancher Kochtopfangler leider nicht. #d
Wir hatten letztes Jahr schonmal ein Gewässer gefunden, wo massig Barsche drin waren, war aber im Sommer leider fast ausgetrocknet und alles weg. Wir sind froh jetzt wieder sonen Hot Spot gefunden zu haben, aber da es diesmal ein Gewässer ist, was nicht so versteckt liegt wie das alte muss es ja nicht jeder wissen.


----------



## Adrian* (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich finde Veit hat das genau richtig gemacht!


----------



## Makreli (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mein freund hat gestern ein 50cm Hecht gefangen aber wieder reingesetzt ich habe nichts gefangen!


----------



## doggie (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Du ja, aber mancher Kochtopfangler leider nicht. #d


 
Hallo Veit,

DU regst dich über Kochtopfangler auf???|gr: 

Du fängst beim Friedfischangelnn als Beifang eine Barsch, stellst fest, dass er voll (!) mit Laich ist, und was machst Du dann? 

Fischt aus purer Fischgeilheit weiter GEZIELT auf Barsche und rühmst dich noch damit, dass Du sie alle zurückgesetzt hast!!!:r

Da ist mir jeder Kochtopfangler lieber, der seinen Fang sinnvoll verwertet!!!

Gruß!

doggie


----------



## bennie (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> Mein freund hat gestern ein 50cm Hecht gefangen aber wieder reingesetzt ich habe nichts gefangen!


 
wie war das noch mit der schonzeit?


----------



## Veit (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also ne Oma war das heute noch nicht, aber schon ne alte Mutter. *g* 42 cm lang!!! Und das schöne Tier kann natürlich in den nächsten Tagen noch in Ruhe ablaichen.  
Außerdem noch ein paar kleinere. Habe diesmal die Montage ein bisschen optimiert. - Kleines Lochblei, meterlanges Vorfach, 6er Haken mit aufgezogenem Wurm. Funzt sehr gut!!! :q


----------



## FreeLee (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ doggie:

|good: #6


----------



## Kurzer (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Doggie

|good: #6  !!!


----------



## Veit (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich glaube wirklich nicht, dass jemand aufhören würde zu angeln, wenn er die Chance hat gute Barsche zu fangen (die ja auch keinerlei Schonregelungen unterliegen). 
Ob ich den Fisch mitnehme oder nicht liegt in meinem eigenen Ermessen, jedoch kann ich es einfach nicht gut heißen Schlachtorgien mit diesen schönen Fischen durchzuführen, die in einigen tagen für frischen Nachwuchs sorgen werden. 
Übrigens hatten wir im vergangenen Jahr auch schonmal ein gute Barschgewässer gefunden und ALLE denen ich davon erzählt habe, haben dann dort auch gezielt geangelt obwohl die Barsche ebenfalls voll mit Laich waren. 
Mehr Kommentar bedarf Doggies Posting glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Ocrem (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

um die ganze sache wieder zu entschärfen
Schöner Barsch den du da gefangen hast


----------



## Raubfisch_angler (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Ocrem schrieb:
			
		

> um die ganze sache wieder zu entschärfen
> Schöner Barsch den du da gefangen hast



Jap#6


----------



## BeeJay (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Wer behaupt er würde nicht weiterangeln, wenn er merkt dass die Barsche gerade gut beißen (zumal sie ja auch keinerlei Schonregelungen unterliegen), dem nehme ich das offengestanden nicht wirklich ab.


Tja, nur sind Gott sei Dank nicht alle Angler so gestrickt wie du... 

Nur mal so zum Nachdenken... |thinkerg: 
Wenn alle Angler die _menschliche Größe_ besäßen, 
a) zu _kleine (bzw. selten gewordene) Fische_ generell wieder _zurückzusetzen_ und 
b) _kurz vor dem Laichen stehende Fischarten_ im betreffenden Gewässer _erst garnicht zu befischen_, dann bräuchten wir
1) weder Schonmaße
2) noch Schonzeiten.

Dein Argument "_die haben ja keine Schonzeit, also darf ich sie trotz des Laichgeschäftes beangeln_", zeigt wieder einmal, dass dir der Fang der Fische und die "Anerkennung" ("...uuui, der Veit kann aber angeln...") wichtiger sind, als die Erhaltung des Fischbestandes im eigentlichen Sinne. |kopfkrat 

Gott sei Dank denken viele andere Angler nicht so wie du und lassen die Jungs und Mädels während der Laichzeit generell in Ruhe - ob es eine Schonzeit gibt oder nicht. Das sollte eigentlich Ehrensache und selbstverständlich für jeden Angler sein. #6 
#h

BeeJay

P.S.: Nicht jugendfreie Beschimpfungen bitte per PM.. :q


----------



## Veit (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ BeeJay: Deine Argumente passen schon irgendwie zusammen, insofern ok, trotzdem bezweifle ich dass es tatsächlich "VIELE" sind, die das Angeln unterlassen würden. 
Zum einen ist der Barsch ja nicht gerade ein Fisch der sonderlich selten ist und dann überleg dir mal welches "Fieber" jedes Jahr umgeht wenn Quappen zum Laichgeschäft die Flüsse hochsteigen oder wie fanatisch mancher Stipper auf große Brassen angelt, die im Mai im Uferbereich ablaichen oder wie manche Angler im Sommer auf Karpfen angeln obwohl die in manchem hiesigen Gewässer auch ablaichen. All das MUSS man dann auch verurteilen!!! Wer A sagt , muss auch B sagen. Dann können wir ja gleich aufhören zu angeln. 
Außerdem möchte ich mal von dir wissen, warum du solche Postings nicht auch mal in in anderen Threads bringst, wo ebenfalls Barschefänge aus den letzten Tagen gemeldet werden oder zur "Jagd" auf die Gestreiften aufgerufen wird. 
Damit man mich nicht falsch versteht, ich wäre kein bisschen darüber erfreut wenn es dort zu einer ähnlichen Diskussion kommt, aber ich ärgere mich schon darüber, dass ich hier nun als Sündenbock herhalten muss, weil ich mal ein paar Barsche gefangen habe in einem Gewässer, was scheinbar einen hervorragenden Bestand hat, den ich noch dazu um keinen einzigen Fisch verringert habe.


----------



## Regentaucher (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...und Barsche die in der Laichzeit sind, schmecken nicht besonders.

Aber wir schaffen es schon irgendwie, die Gewässer auszurotten - garantiert!


----------



## the doctor (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> ...und Barsche die in der Laichzeit sind, schmecken nicht besonders.
> 
> Aber wir schaffen es schon irgendwie, die Gewässer auszurotten - garantiert!



och Roman|supergri

der Barsch kommt doch in Massen vor.
Sonst gäbe es doch ne Schonzeit?!|rolleyes
Finde Veits letztes Posting recht einleuchtend. So gesehen bräuchten wir dann garnicht mehr angeln Aber laichende Fische müssen wieder zurückgesetzt werden!
In Holland ist im Moment komplette Schonzeit bis Ende Mai. Dort darf jetzt nur noch mit Ködern geangelt werden die nicht grösser als 2,5cm sind. Z.B: Maden, Boilies, Mais.....
Die Holländer machen uns was vor!
So gesehen könnte ich jetzt auch hier in Deutschland auf Barsch losziehen....mache es aber nicht.....warum??? ....- weiss ich auch nicht|supergri


----------



## Ocrem (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Top aussage from the doctor...
...die holländer machen es uns vor


----------



## Regentaucher (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

sicher Marcel, der Barsch kommt in Massen vor, das ist schon richtig. 

Aber was glaubst du wieviele Angler es gibt, die zur Laichzeit der Hechte die Schilfregionen abklappern und den beleibten Hechtdamen nachstellen#d So manch Fisch bleibt da auf der Strecke...Bei uns hat der Hecht keine Schonzeit, glaub mal nicht das ich jeden Hecht abschlage. Weiss aber von anderen Anglern ( nicht nur an unserem See), das sie alles rausholen was zwei kiemen hat und schwimmen kann.

Klar das uns die Holländer da vorraus sind, die sind in diesem Bereich etwas cleverer wie wir...


----------



## the doctor (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bayern - Hecht- keine Schonzeit??????? ui....|uhoh: watt ist denn das???????
Klar, ich verstehe dich schon, aber das hat ja nichts mit dem einen zu tun.
Auf Wurm würde ja kaum ein geschonter Hecht beissen.
Ehrlich gesagt würde ich aber auch laichtragende Fische in Ruhe lassen.
Tu ich ja auch....ab Donnerstag gehts nämlich bis Montag non Stop auf Karpfen:c boar wird das langweilig


----------



## Regentaucher (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

nicht Bayern, sondern bei uns am Ammersee ist der Hecht nicht geschont. Die wollen das die Renken wieder wachsen. Meines erachtens ist die Aufhebung der Schonzeit fürn Ar... da der Bestand der Weissfische dadurch zunimmt# aber das ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## Birger (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Veit: die Barsche sind wirklich gut, die du gefangen hast. Ich finds auch gut, dass du die wieder zurückgesetzt hast. Ob du nun in der Laichphase darauf angeln solltest oder nicht, ist ja nicht unsere Entscheidung, sondern deine, weil es dir aufgrund fehlender Schonzeiten freigestellt ist. Ich akzeptiere jedenfalls deine Entscheidung und kann auch überhaupt nicht beurteilen, ob die richtig oder falsch ist, weil ich das Gewässer garnicht kenne. Wie gesagt, auf andere Fische wird auch während der Laichzeit gefischt und da beschwert sich niemand, warum nun beim Barsch Ärger entsteht weiß ich auch nicht. Ob ich da nun drauf angeln würde könnte ich dir aber nun auch nicht sagen, ist wohl Gewässer und Situationsabhängig.

So und nun mal zu einer anderen Nachricht: ich war heute mit Bubbel an der Leine und hab meine neue Rekord Bachforelle gefangen: 55cm wie schwer weiß ich net, ist mir wieder reingefallen. Ich hatte sogar noch eine etwas größere im Drill, ist aber leider ausgestiegen, schade drum. Fotos gibts später, die hat Bubbel.
Dabei muss ich sagen, dass der Durchschnitt in dem Fluss so 15-25cm beträgt, über die beiden großen Fische war ich echt verwundert. Mal sehen, vielleicht gehen wir morgen nochmal los.
#h


----------



## Birger (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dann noch das Bild dazu:






:k:k


----------



## froggy31 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dickes Petri, was für ein Prachtexemplar !!!!


----------



## bennie (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri heil! nicht schlecht herr specht


----------



## Veit (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Birger: Petri zu diesem starken Teil, von sowas kann ich nur träumen.
Und danke auch für deine sachlichen und wie ich finde auch richtigen Worte!


----------



## Sputnik4711 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schönes Fischchen fettes  Petri  #6  so eine würde ich auch gerne einmal fangen !!!

Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden !!!  |rolleyes


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem möchte ich mal von dir wissen, warum du solche Postings nicht auch mal in in anderen Threads bringst, wo ebenfalls Barschefänge aus den letzten Tagen gemeldet werden oder zur "Jagd" auf die Gestreiften aufgerufen wird.


Um welchen Propaganda-Thread geht es denn ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*@Birger* .. nice Fisch & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zum release !


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sch...e, was habe ich nur getan, diesen Thread wieder hoch zu bringen! Besser, er wäre vergessen geblieben #q .

Früher nannte man den Abstand zwischen zwei Fettnäpfchen 

ein _Kohl_,​ 
jetzt heisst es, glaube ich, EU-weit, 

_Volt_,​ 
nein, das war's nicht, aber so ähnlich, 

_V..t,_​ 
Mist, ich komm nicht drauf...


----------



## doggie (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit

Hallo Veit,

ich habe bewusst ein wenig Zeit verstreichen lassen, bevor ich zum Thema "Laichbarsch" nochmals poste.

Vorweg, das Entfernen des Kotz-smilies von Dir zeigt mir, dass Du vielleicht doch ein wenig Einsicht gezeigt hast!

Du bist sicherlich ein sehr guter Angler, bist sehr informiert, verbringst sicherlich mehr Zeit am Wasser als 99 % der bordies, machst sehr gute Fänge.......

Doch eines fehlt Dir scheinbar noch ganz gehörig, nämlich Selbstverantwortung!!!

Selbstverantwortung ist zum Beispiel, wenn Angler aufgrund des strengen Winters und der damit verzögerten Laichphase sich überlegen, wie hier im Ab geschehen für sich selbst die Raubfischschonzeit zu verlängern, nicht weil es irgendwo vorgeschrieben wird, sondern weil sie es zum Wohl der Fische für richtig halten.

Hast Du Dir schon mal überlegt, warum Vereine Extraschonzeiten bzw. Schonzeitverlängerungen einführen! Genau, weil es zuviele Angler wie Dich gibt, die ohne das notwendige Verantwortungsbewusstsein unterwegs sind!

Du fischt in der Hechtschonzeit mit Wobbler, fängst völlig überraschend (!) einen Hecht , den Du dann zu Krönung aufgrund Deiner Selbstdarstellungsbedürfnisses im AB präsentierst!!! 

Du fischt gezielt höchst laichbereite Barsche, nur um das ichweissnichtwievielte Foto ins AB zu stemmen!!!

Und noch was, solche Vorgänge lassen sich nicht unter dem Deckmäntelchen des von Dir praktizierten C&R verstecken! Ganz im Gegenteil!!!

DAS, mein lieber Veit ist, was ich unter mangelnder Selbstverantwortung verstehe!!!! 

Vielleicht denkst Du mal in einer ruhigen Minute darüber nach!!!

Gruß!

doggie


----------



## FreeLee (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ doggie:

und nochmal - |good: |good: |good: #6  !!!


----------



## Kurzer (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@doggie

sehr gut geschrieben! Von mir gibts da auch nen "Daumenhoch"!


----------



## Veit (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ doggie: Ich denke ich bin ausreichend auf deine Aussagen eingegangen, habe meine Meinung dargelegt und stehe dazu. Ich bin kein Grüner und habe mit übertriebenen Naturschutzgedanken einfach nix am Hut und werde auch zukünftig bestehende Regelungen voll ausschöpfen. Am Freitag gehts in Brandenburg erstmal fein auf Hecht... Wir kommen halt mit unseren Ansichten nicht auf einen Nenner kommen. Pech, aber ist mir egal!   

@ Meridian: Wer denkt, findet die Antwort.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ Meridian: Wer denkt, findet die Antwort.


@ Veit: Wer fragt, erwartet ne Antwort.


----------



## Veit (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Meridian: Ich meine natürlich deinen Barsche-Bilderthread, aber wiegesagt ich finde den völlig ok, sind echt tolle Pics und Petri Heil dir. Hoffe, dass es dort nicht zu solch einer Diskussion kommt. Wäre schade!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

OKEY .. sags doch einfach. Geradeheraus kommt immer besser !
 ... Dir ist vermutlich auch nicht entgangen, dass dort die Barsche ihre Aufgabe bereits fast hinter sich gebracht haben !?

Siehe Aussage über den im Wasser stehenden Busch ..

Naja, wie dem auch sei ... PETRI@ALL !


----------



## Veit (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Meridian: Ja, klar mancher Barsch hat jetzt schon abgelaicht ein anderer vielleicht nicht (das ist jetzt allgemein gemeint, nicht auf irgendjemanden persönlich bezogen), ich suche doch hier nicht nach irgendwelchen Bildern oder Sätzen die andere auch angreifbar machen. Aber vielleicht werden am Wochenende auch von anderen Leuten Barsche gefangen, die noch nicht gelaicht haben. Ich wünsche jedem, der dann ein schönes Foto davon einstellt, dass ihm deswegen keine Diskussion aufgezwängt wird. 
In diesem Sinne auch von mit Petri @all!

PS: Auch ein paar wenige von den Barschen, die ich an den letzten beiden Tagen gefangen hatte, haben bereits gelaicht. Aber ich hab nunmal in meinem ganzen Leben nur sehr selten mal Barsche mitgenommen egal zu welcher Jahreszeit. Wäre der große von gestern schon abgelaicht gewesen, wäre er eventuell zum Mittagessen in der Pfanne gelandet, so halt aus Prinzip nicht.


----------



## BeeJay (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Birger: sehr schöner Fisch, Glückwunsch!

@Veit/the doctor:
Im Grunde geht es doch darum, dass wir die Angelei in Einklang mit der Erhaltung unserer Fischvorkommen bringen - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Für mich bedeutet dasin diesem konkreten Fall, generell den Fang von gerade laichenden Fischen zu vermeiden.#6


			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> der Barsch kommt doch in Massen vor.
> Sonst gäbe es doch ne Schonzeit?


Genau das ist der Punkt auf den ich hinaus wollte, wollen wir wirklich warten bis überall eine Schonzeit oder gar ein generelles Spinnfischverbot ausgesprochen wird, oder erkennen wir schon vorher, dass es Sinn macht die laichenden Fische einfach mal in Ruhe zu lassen? 
Alle heulen herum, es gäbe schon so viele Verbote, Regelungen und Einschränkungen in Deutschland, müssen denn alle "Lücken" in den Regelungen so lange ausgenutzt werden, bis jemand Handlungsbedarf sieht und sie per Verbot schließt? 


			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich akzeptiere jedenfalls deine Entscheidung und kann auch überhaupt nicht beurteilen, ob die richtig oder falsch ist [...]


Laichende Fische zur Bestandsschonung in Ruhe lassen: richtig oder falsch? :q
Ich respektiere Veits Einstellung, akzeptieren - sorry, nein.  

Es ist schlicht inkonsequent, wenn einerseits der Hintergrund von Fotos verfälscht wird um den "kostbaren" Barschbestand vor den "bösen Kochtopfanglern" zu schützen, aber gleichzeitig fröhlich und gezielt auf die gerade laichenden Fische geangelt wird um sie einer Fotosession zu unterziehen und sie dann wieder zurückzusetzen. |kopfkrat

Der Barsch an sich ist hart im nehmen, kommt überall vor uns ist vom Bestand her (noch) nicht direkt bedroht. Das wurde übrigens vor ~15 Jahren vom Zander auch gesagt - und heute maulen alle herum. :q |supergri :q 


			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Klar das uns die Holländer da vorraus sind, die sind in diesem Bereich etwas cleverer wie wir...


Japp... :q
Ich glaube es bricht keinem ein Zacken aus der Krone, wenn zumindest in der - nennen wir es mal "Kernzeit" (Hechte noch nicht ganz fertig, Barsche gerade dabei und Zander beginnen gerade) für 6 der 52 Wochen des Jahres einfach mal die Spinnrute beiseite zu legen, bzw. auf andere Gewässer bzw. Stellen auszuweichen (Forellenfischen usw.). 
Zuviel verlangt?
#h

BeeJay


----------



## Maik (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Doggie

Auch von meiner seite ein#6 |good:


----------



## honeybee (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit
Manchmal fährt man besser, wenn man nicht alles im www breittritt. Egal ob es Fänge oder pers. Standpunkte sind 

Zu den anderen gibt es nicht mehr viel dazu zu sagen.#6

Ich denke aber, es sollte langsam auch wieder gut sein, denn es bringt eh nix.


----------



## Veit (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				BeeJay schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schlicht inkonsequent, wenn einerseits der Hintergrund von Fotos verfälscht wird um den "kostbaren" Barschbestand vor den "bösen Kochtopfanglern" zu schützen, aber gleichzeitig fröhlich und gezielt auf die gerade laichenden Fische geangelt wird um sie einer Fotosession zu unterziehen und sie dann wieder zurückzusetzen. |kopfkrat


Hmm, aber mal ganz ehrlich, ich habe schon verstanden, dass es dir am liebsten wäre, wenn die Fische garnicht beangelt werden.
Aber um mal zwischen den anderen beiden "Übeln" zu wählen:
Ist es denn besser, wenn ich hier den Namen dieses DAV-gewässers bekannt gebe und dann andere Angler kommen und die gefangenen Barsche mitnehmen, so dass sie mit sicherheit nicht mehr ablaichen???  
Oder, dass ich dort alleine oder mit wenigen vertrauenswürdigen Leuten hingehe und die Barsche release, so dass sie höchstwahrscheinlich immer noch ablaichen können nach einem Landgang von etwa 30 Sekunden?


----------



## doggie (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> .........Ich bin kein Grüner und habe mit übertriebenen Naturschutzgedanken einfach nix am Hut und werde auch zukünftig bestehende Regelungen voll ausschöpfen...........


 

Veit, du hast nichts kapiert!!!#d Aber eigentlich habe ich mir bei Dir auch nichts anderes erwartet.....#h 

So long!

doggie


----------



## BeeJay (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es denn besser, wenn ich hier den Namen dieses DAV-gewässers bekannt gebe und dann andere Angler kommen und die gefangenen Barsche mitnehmen, so dass sie mit sicherheit nicht mehr ablaichen???


Ach Veit, darum geht es doch garnicht. Ich finde es sogar gut, dass ihr einen Großteil der Fische wieder zurücksetzt, genauso dass ihr eure Hotspots schützen wollt - das machen wir ja auch so. Dass ein paar Fische auch mal in die Pfanne wandern ist natürlich auch vollkommen ok. #6

Ihr habt festgestellt, dass die Fische massiven Laichansatz hatten (siehe Foto). Was ich einfach nicht gut finde ist, dass trotzdem weitergefischt wurde. Es hätte nicht geschadet, wenn ihr eine Woche gewartet hättet, so schnell werden die Fische an der Stelle auch wieder nicht "verschwinden".

Ich will keinesfalls hier eine neue Laichfischtdiskussion entstehen lassen, nur empfand ich dein/euer Handeln in der Situation als etwas egoistisch. Das Argument "die anderen fischen in dieser Situation ja auch weiter" ist einfach zu kurz gedacht, damit würdest du dich auf die gleiche Stufe mit "denen" begeben und ich denke, da solltest du drüber stehen - Angelerfahrung hast du genug. 

Es hat auch nichts damit zu tun, dass es hier um dich persönlich als Sündenbock geht. Hätte jemand anders das gepostet, hätte ich auch darauf reagiert. 
Ich habe wirklich kein Interesse, diesem "Ich-mach-gezielt-Stimung-gegen-Veit" Club beizutreten. Keine Sorge. 

Damit das eigentliche Thema nicht weiter in den Hintergrund rückt ist das mein letzter Post zu diesem speziellen Punkt hier im Thread, im Bedarfsfall können wir uns gerne per ICQ/PM weiter unterhalten. 
Gute Fänge,
#h

BeeJay


----------



## Veit (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Bee-Jay: Ist schon ok, bei Gelegenheit gerne, eine sachliche Diskussion find ich immer ok.
@ doggie: Tja, da haben wir ja mal was gemeinsam


----------



## bennie (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



> *Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006 *


 
#h #h #h


----------



## Dorschi (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@all Liegt Magdeburg eigentlich in Brandenburg?


----------



## Veit (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2006
> #h #h #h


:m :m :m


----------



## wodibo (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				doggie schrieb:
			
		

> Veit, du hast nichts kapiert!!!#d Aber eigentlich habe ich mir bei Dir auch nichts anderes erwartet.....#h
> 
> So long!
> 
> doggie



Bitte unterlasse diese persönlichen Beleidigungen. Das ist wie schreien und es gibt ein feines Sprichwort dazu: 
"Wer schreit, hört auf zu Denken"

Ich hoffe das Du nicht dazu zählst und es nicht als persönliche Beleidigung aufnimmst!

Zum Thread:

Wisst Ihr Leutz, ich hab im März 5-jähriges AB-Jubiläum gehabt. Ich war und bin gerne hier, weil ich wahnsinng viel lernen konnte und wahnsinnig viel von Boardis gelernt hab.
Mittlerweile ist es aber so, das sich kaum noch ein Boardi trauen kann hier nen Bericht oder Pic einzusetzen, ohne das er auseinander genommen wird. 

Was soll denn dieser Kagg??????????
Die Barschdame ist trächtig. Okay. Sie war 30 Minuten an der Luft und kann zu 99,9% ablaichen. Hätte ein andere Köder die hungrige Lady vom Beißen abgehalten???? Beim Barsch hab ich da meine Zweifel (hab die selber schon am Teig zappeln gehabt).

Statt Belehrungen, würde ich mir wünschen das ich Tips lesen kann, wie ich den Fang von laichbereiten Fischen vermeiden oder minimieren kann. Statt Belehrungen und Fingerzeigen, würde ich mir wünschen, das einfach mal ein DANKE für den Bericht, die Pics und fürs Zurücksetzen kommt. 
*Aber das in einem Extrafred und nicht im Bericht eines stolzen Anglers*

Mönsch wir sind Angler, haben die selbe Sucht und lieben unser Hobby. Es ist einfach zum wegrennen, wenn man dann als Mod solche Freds verfolgen muß um evtl. eingreifen zu können (müssen).

Sorry wenns zu lang war aber das musste mal raus :m


----------



## MeRiDiAn (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Okay. Sie war 30 Minuten an der Luft und kann zu 99,9% ablaichen.


heheheh, also nach dieser Zeitspanne kann sie es mit Sicherheit nicht mehr


----------



## wodibo (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Oooooops, Sekunden natürlich :q :q :q


----------



## Sputnik4711 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Zitat von *wodibo*

Statt Belehrungen, würde ich mir wünschen das ich Tips lesen kann, wie ich den Fang von laichbereiten Fischen vermeiden oder minimieren kann. Statt Belehrungen und Fingerzeigen, würde ich mir wünschen, das einfach mal ein DANKE für den Bericht, die Pics und fürs Zurücksetzen kommt. 
*Aber das in einem Extrafred und nicht im Bericht eines stolzen Anglers*


|good: dem ist nichts mehr hin zu zufügen, finde es auch nicht gerade toll, aber mann weiß doch nie welcher Fisch wirklich beißt, und auf Zigarettenstummel beißt doch auch fast alles !!!!

und der Thread heißt Raubfischfänge 2006, also irgendwann sollten die Streitigkeiten hier ja mal fertig sein, und wieder mal aktuelle Fotos gepostet werden !!!

Grüße aus Frankfurt


----------



## doggie (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte unterlasse diese persönlichen Beleidigungen.
> 
> 
> 
> Statt Belehrungen, würde ich mir wünschen das ich Tips lesen kann, wie ich den Fang von laichbereiten Fischen vermeiden oder minimieren kann.


 
Hallo wobido,

Du hast also meine Einschätzung, dass sich der Veit erwarteterweise uneinsichtig zeigt als persönliche Beleidigung eingestuft?|kopfkrat

Eine ähnlich akurate Arbeitsauffassung als Moderator hätte ich mir auch gewünscht, als der Veit mich PERSÖNLICH mit einem netten Kotzsmilie begrüsst hat!

Gerne will ich Deiner Anregung nachkommen und (natürlich auch dem Veit) noch einen Tip geben, wie man den Fang laichbereiter Fische vermeidet oder minimiert.


MAN FISCHT EINFACH NICHT GEZIELT DARAUF!

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Veit (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Wodibo: Danke für diese Worte!

@ all: Ich bin auch wirklich am Überlegen ob ich hier in Zukunft überhaupt noch Fangmeldungen einstelle, weil es einfach nervt, was manche hier abziehen. Ja, ich fühle mich angegriffen und auch wenn ich kein Waisenknabe bin, genug hitzige Diskussionen durchgezogen habe und auch beim Angeln schon Fehler gemacht habe, ist es wirklich besch... und ungerecht in diesem Board hier immer wieder von ca.10 Leuten dumm angemacht werden, teilweise selbst per Signatur. Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, dass manche ganz gezielt nach Dingen suchen um mich anzugreifen. Sorry, aber ich glaube nicht dran, dass das was mit persönlichen Überzeugungen zu tun hat, sondern der einzige Grund ist Neid, auch wenn das jene Leute sich selbst nicht eingestehen wollen. 
Ich möchte drauf wetten, dass hier irgendein Boardi, der ganz selten was fängt und sonst nie fangberichte schreibt, Bilder von 2 50er Laichbarschen, die er getötet hat, hätte reinstellen können und es wären fast nur Glückwünsche gekommen.    
Nur weil ich mehr angeln gehe als viele andere und mehr fange als mancher andere, sehe ich mich keineswegs als Übermensch an, sondern versuche immer mich zu verbessern. Vielleicht sollten sich das einige meiner Kritiker auch mal so machen, statt auf Provokation und Populismus zu setzen und damit ihre eigenen Schwächen zu überspielen. Erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen und sich fragen ob man denn selbst immer alles richtig macht. 
Das Board ist echt klasse, ich habe hier wirklich viele nette Angler persönlich kennengelernt, die sich mit mir über meine Fänge gefreut haben und ich mich mit ihnen über ihre und nur die allerwenigstens haben sich im Nachhinein als "falsch" herausgestellt, aber dass hier unter dem Deckmantel der Anonymität des wwws manche so eine Hexenjagd veranstalten, finde ich einfach bloß traurig. Ich bin der allerletzte mit dem man nicht über vieles Diskutieren kann und der dann auch mal was ändert, sonst wäre ich hier längst weg, aber wer gleich persönlich oder verletztend wird, dem bringe ich dann auch keinen Respekt mehr entgegen. 
Ich erwarte hier kein Mitleid von irgendwem, bitte aber alle im Sinne des Boards, gewisse Diskussionen bitte mit mir über PN zu starten. Mich erstaunt es nämlich immer wieder, dass bei jeder Kleinigkeit eine Hand voll Leute "ein Fass aufmacht", ich dann aber nie von diesen PNs bekomme. Somit ist meine Theorie, dass jene nur öffentlich Stimmung machen und es ihnen weniger um die Sache an sich geht, wahrscheinlich garnicht so falsch. 

PS: Wer sich angesprochen fühlt, sollte diesen Beitrag bitte zwei oder dreimal durchlesen und dann zunächst Nachdenken bevor er sich dazu äußert. Danke!


----------



## Veit (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				doggie schrieb:
			
		

> Eine ähnlich akurate Arbeitsauffassung als Moderator hätte ich mir auch gewünscht, als der Veit mich PERSÖNLICH mit einem netten Kotzsmilie begrüsst hat!


Wieder so ein Ding! Diesen Smilie habe ich von mir selbst aus entfernt, weil ich eigentlich nicht wollte, dass hier wieder eine neue Diskussion rauskommt (was ja nun doch passiert ist) und habe dann in einem gesonderten Beitrag, wie ich finde recht sachlich reagiert und mein Handeln begründet und doch hast du bewußt nachgelegt mit Äußerungen von denen du ganz genau wusstest, dass sie die Stimmung anheizen werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

|good: dein #251 @wodibo 

Anstelle sich über solche Fangsituationen und ähnliche Problemchen künstlich aufzuregen, wäre dieses Protestdenken und die darauf verwandte Energie z.B. ganz nett und sinnvoll bei wesentlich bedeutsameren Fragen wie Gewässerverschmutzer und Chemieindustrieabwässern (die wirklich Unmengen Fisch töten und schädigen) eingesetzt, oder sowas wie der von Sailfisch Kai berichteten Marlin-Initiative, oder den Kommerz-Netzfischern, die mühsam erarbeitete Lachs- und Meerforellenbestände in der Hauptmenge abkassieren. 

Diese Diskussionen um C&R, Verwertung und "Kochtopfangler", "Sportangler", Wiedereinsetzen, Laichfische, Mindestmaße usw. sind doch wirklich Peanuts dagegen, also echt #d


----------



## bennie (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> |good: dein #251 @wodibo
> 
> Anstelle sich über solche Fangsituationen und ähnliche Problemchen künstlich aufzuregen, wäre dieses Protestdenken und die darauf verwandte Energie z.B. ganz nett und sinnvoll bei wesentlich bedeutsameren Fragen wie Gewässerverschmutzer und Chemieindustrieabwässern (die wirklich Unmengen Fisch töten und schädigen) eingesetzt, oder sowas wie der von Sailfisch Kai berichteten Marlin-Initiative, oder den Kommerz-Netzfischern, die mühsam erarbeitete Lachs- und Meerforellenbestände in der Hauptmenge abkassieren.
> 
> Diese Diskussionen um C&R, Verwertung und "Kochtopfangler", "Sportangler", Wiedereinsetzen, Laichfische, Mindestmaße usw. sind doch wirklich Peanuts dagegen, also echt #d


 

und genau deswegen widmen wir uns jetzt lieber den fängen die da kommen mögen m'kay?


----------



## doggie (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Veit,

ich habe mir Dein letztes posting wie von Dir empfohlen zweimal durchgelesen und will jetzt mal versuchen etwas Schärfe rauszunehmen und einiges klarzustellen.

Mir es es völlig egal, wieviel Fangmeldungen und -fotos Du bisher und in Zukunft hier posten wirst. Sollte es tatsächlich ein Art Hetzjagd nach Dir geben, tut mir das leid. Ich habe weder in der Vergangenheit Deine posting nach Angriffspunkten durchsucht, noch werde ich es in Zukunft tun.

Wir haben (hatten) eine Auseinandersetzung bezüglich eines Themas. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger! Meines Erachtens blieb die Diskussion auch immer noch in einem Bereich der durchaus zu akzeptieren ist. Man solltes nicht jedes Wort oder jeden "Kotzsmilie" :q auf die Goldwaage legen.

Noch was zum Abschluß. Ich gönne Dir jeden Deiner Fangerfolge! Du musst Dich bei mir nicht rechtfertigen, dass Du viel Zeit am Wasser verbringst, würde ich, falls ich die Gelegenheit hätte  genauso machen!

In diesem Sinne, allen eine schöne Saison!

doggie


----------



## Veit (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ doggie: Ok, find ich voll in Ordnung, wie du reagiert hast. Das längere Posting oben war ja auch nicht etwa ausschließlich auf dich bezogen, sondern bezog sich insgesamt darauf, dass manche irgendwie immer was finden, nicht nur in diesem Thread hier. 

Den einen stört es, dass der Fisch mal nen Moment auf dem Boden lag, der nächste findet ihn zuklein, ein anderer meint ich habe zu viele gefangen, dann kritisiert noch einer, dass ich release und dann kommen sogar noch abenteuerliche Behauptungen von vermeintlichen Saubermännern. Das alles war gemeint, diese Barschgeschichte ist doch nur ein kleiner teil des Puzzels. 

Es nervt mich ungemeint und einzelne Benutzer dieses Boards, welches ich nachwievor für einmalig und spitzenmäßig halte, sind wenns umsowas geht wie Raubtiere.


----------



## Birger (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also danke für die netten Antworten.
Und auch danke, dass hier sachlich diskutiert wird, aber ist es jetzt bald mal gut?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Veit: Neues Jahr, neuer Ärger, oder?

Schön, dass Du trotzdem wieter Bilder postest.

Petri


----------



## ollifischer (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jungs, bald wirds wieder wärmer...Mein Tipp: einfach mal den Kopf in den (kühlen) Wind halten.
Ich finde Fangberichte sehr gut und freue mich über neue Fotos, auch wenn jeder ein klein wenig anders denkt...also, ein bisschen mehr Toleranz bidde..
 Im Prinzip gehts doch nur um eins - ANGELN...
Muss man denn unbedingt IMMER was sagen, wenn einem etwas nicht 
100%tig gefällt??!

schönen abend

Olli


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Veit & doggi 
IHR 
solltet Euch 
mal an einem Gewässer Eurer Wahl 
treffen 
zum Fischen, 
dann sieht die Welt ander´s aus!!!
:m















aber die Fische bitte immer mit nassen Händen zurücksetzen jeder von Euch sonst habt IHR beide einen Jeck am Hals...!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hab ja gar nichts mehr mitbekommen hier, lese das vorherige auch mal nicht, wohl besser so. 
birger und ich gehen morgen wieder auf forellen jagd, birger konnte schon eine 55er bachi fangen und ne größere is abgegangen...mal sehen was noch so geht. forellenangeln im fluss is für mich nur so lange gut, wie der hecht geschont wird. waren am kiessee bei uns gucken, konnten keine hechte lokalisieren in ufernähe, heißt, das laichgeschäft is bei uns wohl (fast) komplett erledigt. zwei karpfen trollten sich in 40cm tiefem wasser und eine menge an kleinfisch, das wasser in ufernähe is also schon angenehm genug für die jungs und wo kleinfisch, da ja bekanntlich auch räuber. hoffe, wir können am 1.mai hier gleich schöne hechte posten!
gute nacht allen


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> hab ja gar nichts mehr mitbekommen hier, lese das vorherige auch mal nicht, wohl besser so.
> birger und ich gehen morgen wieder auf forellen jagd, birger konnte schon eine 55er bachi fangen und ne größere is abgegangen...mal sehen was noch so geht. forellenangeln im fluss is für mich nur so lange gut, wie der hecht geschont wird. waren am kiessee bei uns gucken, konnten keine hechte lokalisieren in ufernähe, heißt, das laichgeschäft is bei uns wohl (fast) komplett erledigt. zwei karpfen trollten sich in 40cm tiefem wasser und eine menge an kleinfisch, das wasser in ufernähe is also schon angenehm genug für die jungs und wo kleinfisch, da ja bekanntlich auch räuber. hoffe, wir können am 1.mai hier gleich schöne hechte posten!
> gute nacht allen



wird der Kiessee noch bewirtschaftet...#c!?


----------



## Veit (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Yes, konnte am vergangenen Wochenende an der Saale auch etwa 10 laichende Hechte ausmachen. War ein wunderschöner und vorallem erfreulicher Anblick, wenn ich an den recht schwachen Hechtbestand der Saale denke. Wunderschöne Fische darunter, der größte hatte sicherlich seine 90 cm, der kleinste gute 50 cm. War das erste Mal, dass ich laichende Hechte live sehen konnte und ich hoffe sie für viele Nachkommen gesorgt haben.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@hechthunter: ja, wird er, is aber sehr groß und stört uns nicht...

@veit: keinen sosy oder effzet dazwischen gejagt ;-)
coole sache


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @hechthunter: ja, wird er, is aber sehr groß und stört uns nicht...
> 
> @veit: keinen sosy oder effzet dazwischen gejagt ;-)
> coole sache



Was ist recht groß für Dich!?
Wie tief ist der See!?
Schongebiet!?
Pflanzen am Ufer!?
Bei uns am See auch noch mit dem Schwimmbagger darum meine Fragen...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

sorry, keine ahnung...der hat um die 30 meter tiefste stelle, weiß keine genau angabe. ja, pfanlen auch am ufer, schongebiet gibt es nicht, auch nicht nötig, hat insel in mitte und ist wie gesagt sehr groß


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bubbel wurde bei Euch schon mal ein Räuber auf ca.30 meter oder kurz davor gefangen..!?


----------



## Nordangler (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Veit immer positiv denken.

Was du da durch machst, kenne ich auch teilweise.
Aber inzwischen rege ich mich nicht darüber auf. Das einzige was ich feststellen konnte, war, dass ich weniger Pics und Fangmeldungen reinstelle.

Persönlich finde ich deine Pics und Meldungen gut. Du schreibst vernünftig und sachlich. Auch die Fotos sind zum Teil echt super dargestellt. Wären sogar was für den Jahrverlag. 

Bleib einfach weiter am Ball und mach so weiter wie bisher.

Achja inzwischen kann ich mich hin und wieder diebisch darüber freuen, wenn ich Berichte/Pics hier im Board reinsetze und schon 100% richtig liege mit den Kommentaren von manchen anderen Boardies, die da kommen.

Also in diesem Sinne, weiterhin viel Spaß beim angeln und schreiben.

Sven


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Achja inzwischen kann ich mich hin und wieder diebisch darüber freuen, wenn ich Berichte/Pics hier im Board reinsetze und schon 100% richtig liege mit den Kommentaren von manchen anderen Boardies, die da kommen.


 
Da hat der Veit aber keinen Spaß dran, ist zu einfach. Wenn man, nur als Beispiel, zur Hechtschonzeit einen süßen, kleinen Hecht fängt, erkennungsdienstlich behandelt (photographiert), freilässt und dann ins Anglerboard stellt, oder, auch nur ein Beispiel, eine dicke Barschmama, frisch den Fluten entrissen, fröhlich lachend in die Kamera hält und ganz nonchalant erwähnt, das sie voller schnuckliger kleiner Barscheier war, dann ist diese Übung zu einfach, dann weiß ja jeder, wie das *Echo* ausfällt, wo bleibt da die Spannung, der Kick ???

Also *mir* macht es ja, von Ausnahmen abgesehen, keinen Spaß, absichtlich auf die Kacke zu hauen - Euch etwa? 

Veit, fang Deine Fische, und zeige sie uns auch, aber bitte nicht *alle*, lass doch bitte nur die oben beschriebenen Klöpse weg  - die wirken wie die Mohammed-Karikaturen, und niemand glaubt Dir, dass Du das nicht vorher weisst. Es verletzt die Gefühle einiger von uns!

Und sollte es wirklich Brüder und Schwestern unter uns geben, die sich sagen, sobald sie ein beliebiges Posting von Veit lesen: "Auf ihn mit Gebrüll!", dann sollen sie das bitte auch nicht wieder tun.


----------



## Dorschi (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @veit: keinen sosy oder effzet dazwischen gejagt ;-)
> coole sache



Kennst Du Veit näher?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sollen wir jetzt heulen nur weil Veit mal eben nen paar Pralle Barschmuttis gefangen hat und die Bilder dann auch noch reintsellt. Hätte ich auch gemacht. Hatte gestern auch ne pralle 30er Barschmutti beim Aalansitz und hätte auch nen Foto gemacht aber ich wusste was da dann wieder kommt. Und jetzt is Schluss mit dummen diskussionen. Hat doch keiner was davon.


----------



## Kurzer (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich hau mich hier echt noch wech ;->


----------



## Nordangler (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hau mich hier echt noch wech ;->



Fall dabei aber nicht über Board. Oder lass zumindest den Hecht im Boot.|supergri 

Mir glatscht doch gleich echt der Hoden zu Boden.

Aber was sage ich immer? #c  Ich habe euch alle lieb.:k 


Sven #h


----------



## doggie (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen wir jetzt heulen nur weil Veit mal eben nen paar Pralle Barschmuttis gefangen hat und die Bilder dann auch noch reintsellt. Hätte ich auch gemacht. Hatte gestern auch ne pralle 30er Barschmutti beim Aalansitz und hätte auch nen Foto gemacht aber ich wusste was da dann wieder kommt. Und jetzt is Schluss mit dummen diskussionen. Hat doch keiner was davon.


 
...fast wollte ich schon wieder, aber.....|sagnix 

Schöne Feiertage!!!#h 

doggie


----------



## Case (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So langsam wird das hier aber Langweilig.

Wird Zeit dass mal wieder paar Bilder gepostet werden. Worüber sollten wir uns denn sonst über Ostern amüsieren.? Ich fang mal an. Bin gespannt wie sich das entwickelt hat, bis ich heut Nacht von der Arbeit zurückkomm.

Grins
Case


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na das ist doch mal ne nette Forelle! #6


----------



## Maik (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

oh mann ich hätte auch gerne einen bach wo ich so schöne forellen fangen könnte  schöner fisch:m


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fang mal an.


 
Hurra! Wieder Licht in diesem dunklen Thread!


----------



## Veit (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ all: So um diese Diskussion mal zu beenden, werde ich hier mal kurz den Inhalt einer PN wiedergeben, die ich eben an einen Boardi verschickt habe:

Obwohl das Gewässer einen sehr guten Bestand hat und die Fische sicherlich nach dem Zurücksetzen immernoch laichen können, werde ich dort jetzt mal für ein paar Tage dort nicht hingehen, denn dann haben die Barsche sicher abgelaicht und ich kann sie immernoch fange und guten Gewissens auch mal ein, zwei schöne für die Pfanne mitnehmen. Ansonsten sind erstmal ein paar Friedfischtage jetzt angesagt.
Heißt nicht, dass ich nie wieder im März, April auf Barsch angeln werde, allerdings werde ich dann die Fangmeldungen davon hier nicht mehr präsentieren oder zumindest nicht in dieser Form. 

@ bubbel: Selbstverständlich nicht!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorschi (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Case eine Klasse- Forelle! Meinen Glückwunsch! Auf einen Rapala?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Case eine Klasse- Forelle! Meinen Glückwunsch! Auf einen Rapala?


Jup, von mir auch *DICKES PETRI* !
Sieht aber eher nach nem *Salmo Hornet* aus, Dorschi ​


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

#6 case ein feiner Fisch!


----------



## Heinzmann (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nö Basti, glaub ich nicht. Also ich finde, dass das ein *Salmo Bullhead* ist. 

Oder nicht?

Grüße

Heinzmann


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Recht hast Du 
Kenne mich mit Salmo nicht wirklich aus .. dachte immer, es wären alles Hornet's


----------



## Heinzmann (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dann kann ich dir von Salmo mal den Minnow als DeepDiver ans Herz legen. Ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Salmo zum Twitchen.#6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@hechthunter: also das weiß ich nicht, da ich kein boot habe und auf 30 meter hier nicht angeln kann. is nur für vereinsmitglieder und wir holen nur tageskarten (ps: studiere nur in göttingen), da die aufnahme über 400 euro kostet ;-)
im winter wird da vielleicht was gefangen, ansonsten denke ich mal net. bei euch??? ich meine über 30 metern im mittelwasser vielleicht, weils da kühler ist im sommer. oder wie sollte ich deine frage verstehen 
mfg


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ach ja, habe ein paar bilder aus meinem thailandurlaub hochgeladen, alles zu finden auf meiner homepage (siehe signatur).
wer gleich auf die losgelöste seite will, der klicke bitte hier...birgers geniale forelle ist natürlich auch auf der seite zu finden. 
mal sehen, wer den namen des fisches kennt...sieht halt aus wie ein hai, is aber keiner...
**klick**


----------



## Case (14. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke für die Glückwünsche.

Ja, der Köder war ein Salmo Bullhead Tiefläufer. Ein recht guter Köder.
Aber eigentlich hab ich mit paar mehr Bildern gerechnet. So richtig Gute.

Case


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

frohe ostern männer! wünsche keinem dicke eier aber dafür dicke fische...mir bringt der osterhase nen meterhecht, wenn auch mit verspätung dann im mai


----------



## Veit (15. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jep Frohe Ostern @all!!!
Noch 15 Tage!!!


----------



## Heinzmann (15. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Frohe Ostern auch von mir....

​


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit: ich bin heißer als die sonne, 17 tage, du sagst es!!! habe für 130 euro köder besorgt und ne neue schnur. wetter wird wärmer, somit auch die ufer, kleinfisch ist schon in ufernähe und damit auch meister hecht! am ersten mai wird der thread hier hoffentlich platzen, Birger und ich gehen auf jeden fall los und ohne fisch geh ich nicht nach hause, soviel kann ich versprechen ;-) wer am 1.mai keinen hecht fängt, der tut mir echt leid :-D...na wenn nicht im mai, wann denn dann!!!

mfg


----------



## Veit (15. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Birger und ich gehen auf jeden fall los und ohne fisch geh ich nicht nach hause, soviel kann ich versprechen ;-)
> 
> wer am 1.mai keinen hecht fängt, der tut mir echt leid


Dann wünsche ich euch schonmal VIEL PETRI! #6 
Letztes sehe ich auch so. |supergri 
Ohne Fisch trete ich dieses Jahr, den Heimweg garantiert auch nicht an. Letztes Jahr hatte ich 2 Stück zum Saisonstart, dieses Jahr will ich mehr.
Früh um 6 gehts los und dann wird durchgefischt bis zum Abend. :g


----------



## Bubbel2000 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

rate mal wie der angeltag bei birger und mir aussehen wird am 1.5. :-D
es wird einfach durchgeangelt ohne pause und abends dann die bilder vom meterhecht hier reingestellt ;-)
aber 6 uhr is mir zu spät, die sonne geht früher auf, bzw. darf ich eine stunde vor aufgang fischen und gehe alle stellen virher schon mal ab, damit mir nicht son nappel den 1.mai versaut!!!


----------



## Veit (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ bubbel: Haste recht, bei uns ist auch schon ab eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang beginn. Naja, werde ich meinen Wecker wohl auch etwas früher einstellen.  Werde ja auch gleich in jener Stadt übernachten, wo ich dieses Jahr in die Saison starten will um eben so früh wie möglich an den Topp-Gewässern zu sein.
Dann hoffen wir mal noch, dass das Wetter diesmal "besser" wird wie letztes Jahr. Da waren es ja 30 Grad und Sonnenschein. Fand ich nicht so hechtig!


----------



## bennie (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

 hört auf! ich darf erst ab 1.6.  :r


----------



## Nordangler (18. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Werde es morgen einmal versuchen. Mal schauen, was die Barsche dazu sagen. Evtl. auch mal auf Bachforelle testen.

Sven


----------



## bennie (18. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

am samstag einen winzbarsch beim wurmjiggen.... 1-2 nachläufer gehabt.... ist leider auch kein tolles barschgewässer....


----------



## Birger (18. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hab heute nochmal einen nachgelegt: 53cm Bachforelle auf nen A-Attractor in perlbraun. Leider hatten wir keine Didicam mit, nur gefilmt. Ich schneid vielleicht mal ein Standbild aus.
Scheint ein gutes Jahr für die Leine zu sein, so viele so große Forellen hatten wir da noch nie, hoffentlich wird das mit den Hechten im Mai genau so.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (18. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier in Hessen sind die Hechte schon offen, und ich hatte heute meine ersten drei. Zwei allerdings untermaßig. Der maßige ging auf einen Eigenbau-Wobbler - man war ich stolz!

Ich habe ihn aus diesem Grund auch für die Küche ausgewählt, keine Panik, war ein Vereinsteichhecht...


----------



## Birger (19. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Wasserpatscher: der Wobbler sieht auch gelungen aus, hast du alle 3 damit gefangen? Erinnert mich ein wenig an nen Zalt.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

respekt, geil sieht der wobbler aus. birger hat recht, eindeutig die zalt form. bei euch is der hecht offen? welches bundesland oder vereinsintern geregelt? *neid*
aber ich muss nicht mehr lange warten. noch 12 tage!!! habe mir die powerline in 0,08 bestellt. erster eindruck: gute schnur. nimmt die jemand zum raubfischangeln?

mfg


----------



## ForellenMike (19. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ... bei euch is der hecht offen? welches bundesland oder vereinsintern geregelt?...


Na ja, hier in Niedersachsen geht die Hechtschonzeit auch "nur" bis 15.4. aber Zander bis zum 30.4. Deshalb machen viele Vereine den ganzen April komplett "zu".


----------



## Sputnik4711 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Hier in Hessen sind die Hechte schon offen, und ich hatte heute meine ersten drei. Zwei allerdings untermaßig. Der maßige ging auf einen Eigenbau-Wobbler - man war ich stolz!
> 
> Ich habe ihn aus diesem Grund auch für die Küche ausgewählt, keine Panik, war ein Vereinsteichhecht...


 

Hallo Wasserpatscher, erst eimal Großes Petri an Dich toller Hecht, Wo ist dein Vereinsgewässer, suche auch noch einen Angelverein, dem ich beitreten kann ! Mit gutem Fischbestand, im Rhein MAin Gebiet. Was kostet die Mitgliedschaft bei Euch, und welche Seen und Flüsse, darf man in Eurem Verein beangeln.
Kurze Info über PN oder hier wären nett !! #6 

Grüße aus Frankfurt


----------



## Bubbel2000 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hi forellenmike,
hier in göttingen alles ab 1.mai, bzw ab- und jetzt festhalten- 1.6.!!!! wo ist dein verein? northeim hat ab 1.mai, seeburg ab 1.6.... find ich krass herlich gesagt...aber der hecht ist eh fertig mit laichen, daher auch berechtigt.
mfg


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wasserpatscher: der Wobbler sieht auch gelungen aus, hast du alle 3 damit gefangen? Erinnert mich ein wenig an nen Zalt.


 
Nein, die kleinen gingen auf einen 12cm Kopyto von Regentaucher   und einen Effzett-Blinker (22g) im Forellendesign.

Und ja, das ist von der Form her ein modifizierter Zalt, 11cm.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> welches bundesland oder vereinsintern geregelt?


 
Hessen, Hechtschonzeit 1.2.-15.4.


----------



## jurner2000 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Bubbel
Hi. hast dich vertan mit Seeburg. Hecht ist dort ab 1. Mai frei, Zander ab 1. Juni. In Angerstein ist Hecht ab 1. Juni.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wasserpatscher, erst eimal Großes Petri an Dich, *toller Hecht*, ...


 
So nennen mich alle, aber woher wusstest Du das?



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist dein Vereinsgewässer, suche auch noch einen Angelverein, dem ich beitreten kann ! Mit gutem Fischbestand, im Rhein MAin Gebiet. Was kostet die Mitgliedschaft bei Euch, und welche Seen und Flüsse, darf man in Eurem Verein beangeln.


 
Hier steht alles, kannst gerne per PN nach Einzelheiten fragen!:

http://www.frankfurter-fischereiverein.de/


----------



## Mad-Angler (19. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin!

Bubbel und Birger platzen ja fast vor hitze was?  |supergri
Ich schau mir euer "um den See gelaufe" mal schön vom Boot aus an!|bla:

Werde diese Woche mein Boot zum Wasser fahren und schonmal mitn Echolot ein wenig den See erkunden.

Währe schade wenn´s dieses Jahr keine Gastkarten gäbe was?|kopfkrat|rolleyes
*schmunzel*

Leider gibt es wohl auch einige Änderungen bezüglich der Angelstellen, jedenfalls für Gastangler, angeblich darf an den Abruchkannten nicht mehr gefischt werden und wo der Bagger ist schonmal gar nicht und soweit ich weiss fällt die Ruhmeseite auch flach, da Naturschutzgebiet. Hab ich aber auch nur über dritte mitbekommen, währe ja echt schade wenn ihr nur am Badestrand fischen dürftet oder?#c
Kommt wohl auch davon das soviel Müll überall liegen bleibt von unvernünftigen Menschen.

Was aber ganz sicher ist (so blöd die Regelung auch ist) wer am Wasser mit fangbereitem Gerät, damit meinen die auch die armen Spinnangler) und ohne geöffneten Kescher erwischt wird, darf aufhören! Bescheuert ich weiss, aber ich hab die Regelung nicht gemacht, rege mich auch immer wieder auf, weil Kescher ist echt das letzte wenn man zurücksetzen möchte .

Wart ihr schon Scheine lösen? Würd mich interessieren was druff steht!


So ich geh mal ins Bett (11 mal schlafen noch!!!) #6

grüssle  Mad-Angler


----------



## Bubbel2000 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@jurner: jo, vertippt, danke 

@madangler: hör mal bitte auf!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wenn das stimmt kotz ich mal richtig ab. habe noch keine karte, hol ich mir noch. 
11 mal pennen noch, jawoll!!! 

mfg


----------



## Birger (20. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Mad-Angler: na das wird ja immer besser. Aber weißte was: es gibt auch andere Gewässer hier, in denen man auf Hecht angeln kann. Das muss euer Verein ja wissen, ob er die Gastangler vergraueln will oder nicht. Und ich denke, dass die garnicht schlecht am Gastkartenverkauf verdienen bei 11€ pro Tageskarte.


----------



## Mad-Angler (20. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi!

Hee das war nicht böse gemeint oder so!
Ich bin erst im 2.Jahr im Verein  und hab vorher auch GK gekauft.
Aber recht haste mit dem verkauf von den GK, verdienen kann man es nicht nennen , aber es kommt wohl was bei rum.
Gibt ne menge Änderungen auch intern die nicht jeder für gut hält, aber was will man machen ist halt auch demokratisch Abgestimmt alles.
Nun lasst euch nicht entmutigen, ich angel trotzdem mit euch. #6
Währe doch gelacht wenn ich nicht vor euch nen Meter ziehen kann und sei es nur ein Aal wie letztes Jahr der 60´er am Spinner.|uhoh:

Grüsse und Petri Heil


----------



## Bubbel2000 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@mad-angler: hört hört, das war eine kampfansage, die nehme ich doch gerne an!!!!!!! :-D :-D :-D
es lebe der meterhecht (der natürlich zuerst bei mir rangeht, nun ja, gehen muss;-))


----------



## Bubbel2000 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit: was los, schon nervenzusammenbruch erlitten oder warum postest du keine freidfisch barsch oder aalfänge ;-)
ich wette, irgendwas vermiest mir noch den start in die esoxsaison06, platzregen, schneeeinbruch oder irgendwas dummes....z.z. is das wetter viel zu geil als das es so lange schön bleiben könnte!!! mal sehen. morgen kommen unsere bestellungen an, schön viel gummi und metall und holz hoffe ich...................und spätestens ab mitte juni muss neues zeugs her, weil wir damit die unterwasserwelt schön schmücken :-v
mfg und n8 steffen


----------



## Veit (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Tja, ganz einfach weil ich in den letzten tagen nix außergewöhnliches gefangen habe. Ein paar Güstern beim Aalansitz, tagsüber hatte ich leider keine Zeit zum Angeln. 
Bin in Gedanken schon ganz beim 1.Mai.... ## 
Bin aber ganz zuversichtlich. Glaube es wird ein guter Saisonstart. #6  Habe gute Köder am Start und denke so 3 - 5 Hechte werden schon beißen gleich am ersten Tag. Mein "Schlachtplan" sieht so aus: In der ersten Maiwoche erstmal so viele Hechte wie möglich fangen, Größe egal, dann werde ich mal gezielter dort angeln, wo ich mit großen Räubern rechne mit größeren Ködern als normal  und auch mal nen Schneidertag riskieren. Einen Meterhecht aus einem der hiesigen Gewässer habe ich für dieses Jahr jedenfalls fest eingeplant. Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich den auch erwische. Die Standplätze von vier solchen Exemplaren kenne ich. der eine ist ein richtiger Klopper, habe ihn letztens bei nem friedfischansitz rauben sehen, da hat er sich kurz gezeigt an der Oberfläche und ich glaube es ist nicht der einzige in dem Gewässer. Den werde ich mir holen. :q


----------



## Forellendieb (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Leute ich denke zur Zeit haben wir PERFEKTES Hecht -Wetter denn ich Wohne direkt an einem Kanal und zu dieser Zeit fangen Gerade die Brassen an zu Laichen und ich konnte in den letzten Tagen beobachten wie sich einige Hechte die Bäuche vollschlagen. 
Oh man ist das ein Bild wenn ich eine Kamera hätte ich würde ... das könnt ihr mir glauben. Ich kann direkt von meinem PC ein kleines Stück Gewässer sehen. 
Teilweise ist das ganze Wasser am Brodeln und gegen Abend oder am frühen Morgen sieht man dann auch die Hechte Räubern soviel dazu.
Für den Saisonstart wünsche ich euch ein Kräftiges
Petri.............!!!!
MFG Forellendieb


----------



## Fisch1000 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Habe am Mittwoch und Donnerstag wieder zugeschlagen! Es gibt leider keine genauen Maße!


----------



## jigga0 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi
Bei uns werden schon die ersten großen Zander gefangen! Zwar auf Wurm beim Aalangeln aber immerhin! Mein Arbeitskollege hat gestern einen 9 pfd. schweren gefangen! Er hat ihn aber realest! Der war sogar noch voller Laich!


----------



## bennie (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				jigga0 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Bei uns werden schon die ersten großen Zander gefangen! Zwar auf Wurm beim Aalangeln aber immerhin! Mein Arbeitskollege hat gestern einen 9 pfd. schweren gefangen! Er hat ihn aber realest! Der war sogar noch voller Laich!


 
Die haben ja auch Schonzeit weil sie nach den Hechten laichen


----------



## leipziger21 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube es wird ein guter Saisonstart. #6  Habe gute Köder am Start und denke so 3 - 5 Hechte werden schon beißen gleich am ersten Tag. Mein "Schlachtplan" sieht so aus: In der ersten Maiwoche erstmal so viele Hechte wie möglich fangen, Größe egal, dann werde ich mal gezielter dort angeln, wo ich mit großen Räubern rechne mit größeren Ködern als normal  und auch mal nen Schneidertag riskieren. Einen Meterhecht aus einem der hiesigen Gewässer habe ich für dieses Jahr jedenfalls fest eingeplant.



sorry ich will nicht schonwieder unruhe hier in diesen thread reinbringen aber bei so einer aussage da kann ich nicht anders sorry

@ veit ich finde deine aussage einfach nur traurig wie du über fische denkst 
erklär mir bitte mal den sinn deines handels warum willst du soviele hechte wie möglich fangen und die größe ist egal |kopfkrat brauchst du die bestätigung da du sie sonst von nirgendwo bekommst |kopfkrat 
überdenke mal was du hier reinschreibst da meiner meinung jedes lebewesen mit dem nötigen respekt behandelt werden sollte #6


----------



## Holger (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mir gings ähnlich....#c 

Irgendwie wird man das Gefühl nicht los, das Veit diese Form von Selbsbestätigung braucht. Kann nicht anders als das mal zu sagen. Warum sonst postet man jeden Spritzer von Hecht mit Bild in mehreren Angelforen....?

Ich teile ja seine Vorfreude auf den Saisonstart, nur irgendwie aus ganz anderen Gründen....einfach wieder Fischen zu gehen, das ist toll. Die Menge des Fanges spielt da eine untergeordnete Rolle, grad am Saisonanfang...|rolleyes


----------



## Kurzer (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

|sagnix


----------



## Ronen (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



> |sagnix




ich auch nicht!


----------



## Bambine (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hmmm ... warum angelt eigentlich jemand ? Um Fische zu fangen ? Um so viele Fische wie möglich zu fangen ? Genau ! DAS ist der Sinn der Sache.
Die Sache mit Respekt vor dem Lebewesen (hähhhh ? wie kann man diesen Respekt am besten äussern ?), Schonzeit, C&R ... kommt später dazu und ist auch richtig so.
Aber wenn jemand seinen Wunsch/Plan äussert, dass er/sie so viele Fische wie möglich fangen möchte (unabhängig von der Grösse), wenn er angeln geht, dann spricht er nur den Sinn des Angelns aus. Natürlich hat das etwas mit Selbstbestätigung zu tun ( ich will auch der beste Programmierer der Welt werden,  so möchte ich jede meine bescheidene Codezeile aller Welt mitteilen - was ist so verwerfliches daran, zugegeben machmal lächerlich) 
ich bin mir sicher dass viele dieser Leute, welche mit dem Ziel so viele Fische wie möglich zu fangen angeln gehen, auch die Natur dabei geniessen, die Zeit in der Natur, am Wasser  ... und auch alle andere Nebenwirkungen des Angelns schätzen, was mache Angler wichtiger as das Fischefangen einstufen.


----------



## drathy (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich stimme Bambine da zu! 

Ich gehe auch angeln mit dem Vorsatz viele Fische zu fangen (auch wenn das natürlich nie klappt!)! Das ist bei uns sowieso schon begrenzt durch die Fangbeschränkung, die ich bislang nie erreicht habe, dennoch ist es mein Bestreben. Denn im Endeffekt gehe ich ja Angeln um Fische zu fangen (ok, auch um schön in Ruhe am Wasser zu sein)...und ich behaupte einfach mal, dass machen 95% der Angler! Ein ebenso großer Teil geht sicherlich auch zum Angeln mit dem Vorsatz viele Fische zu fangen, auch wenn es vielleicht nur ein Bruchteil von denen zugibt!!!

Dennoch muss ich zugestehen, dass Veit die Worte vielleicht etwas unglücklich gewählt hat...


----------



## rudlinger (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				drathy schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch muss ich zugestehen, dass Veit die Worte vielleicht etwas unglücklich gewählt hat...


Wie immer :r  Er hatte schon mal den Drang zur Besserung aber der Wettkampfangler steckt zu tief. Schade Veit. Trotzdem wünsch ich Dir nen schönen Saisonbeginn, aber wir werden nicht mehr zueinander finden.
Vergiss nicht jede Luftpumpe abzulichten :v


----------



## Raabiat (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hmm...#d
ein Kindergarten ist das hier.
Ich geh angeln um viele Fische zu fangen, weil das Spaß macht. Respekt der Kreatur gegenüber hab ich definitiv und schonend behandle ich die Tiere auch, soweit es mir möglich ist! Und ich geh auch angeln um möglichst viele Fische zu fangen (was mir meistens nicht gelingt). Ein Angler, der mir das Gegenteil behauptet ist mir suspekt. Die Natur kann man auch beim spazieren gehn geniessen. Ausserdem ist Angeln ein viel zu teures Hobby um "keine Fische zu fangen". Mir ist nur die Größe nicht egal. Ich geh angeln, weils Spass macht große Fische an der Rute zu haben. Ich bin nur nicht so doof und binde euch jeden Schnippsel den ich fange auf die Nase. Das ist der Fehler und der Schuh den sich der gute Veit anziehen muss. Aber ich finde nach wie vor kein Grund für gestandene Manns- (und auch Weibs-) bilder über den Jungen herzufallen - und das bei jedem Mal. Spätestens nach seinem ersten Nicht-Spritzer wird er merken das ein vorsichtiger großer was anderes ist wie zehn um sich beissende kleine. 

@Veit: die Wortwahl ist sch*** und die Reaktion hätte dir wie bei so vielen Posts und Bildern von vornherein klar sein sollen.

Vom Angeln können wir jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht reden/schreiben....ist ja noch fast überall Schonzeit #c

PS: natürlich alles meine Auffasung, die manche / viele / die meisten nicht teilen werden.


----------



## leipziger21 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ all naklar strebt jeder angler danach soviele fische wie möglich zu fangen das stimmt schon jedoch mit der wortwahl von veit kommt sein poasting ganz anders rüber es klingt mir der kreatur fisch gegenüber so herabgesetzt oder wie sollte man sein poasting anders deuten #c 



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Mein "Schlachtplan" sieht so aus: In der ersten Maiwoche erstmal so viele Hechte wie möglich fangen, Größe egal



das poasting zb deute ich so das ihm der fisch ansich egal ist wie er ja auch schreibt es ist egal wie groß ihm kommt es halt nur auf die stückzahl an so das er wieder vorlegen kann ich habe im zeitraum xyz soviel fische gefangen und das ist es was mich :v das fische für ihn nur zahlen sind damit er damit prallen kann wie gut er doch ist


ps : ich will niemaden was unterstellen jedoch kommt es einem so vor als ob veit seine wortwahl beabsichtlich so wählt das es zu solchen diskussionen im ab kommt


----------



## Veit (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sorry, Leute, aber ich hab kein Bock mehr, hier auf sowas großartig einzugehen und kann mir meinen Teil denken, wenn ich sehe wer hier was postet. |uhoh: Kann auch nur sagen, dass ich nun einmal mit dem Ziel angeln gehe soviele Fische wie möglich oder manchmal auch so große wie möglich zu fangen. Ja, das ist mein vorrangiges Ziel und wenn damit jemand nicht zu recht kommt kann ich auch nix dafür. #q Jeder muss selbst wissen wie er an die Sache rangeht. Auch ich freue mich über Erholung, frische Luft und Natur, aber das sind nunmal nur die postiven Nebeneffekte beim Angeln.
Und wenn manche vielleicht den ganzen Tag nix anderes zu tun haben, als am PC zu hocken und Postings nach bestimmten Wörten zu durchforsten, die dann auf die Goldwaage gelegt werden, kann ich denen nur empfehlen, sich mal um eine vernünftige Beschäftigung zu bemühen. #6 Wer so nicht bemerkt, dass so ein Wort wie "Schlachtplan" einfach bloß pure Ironie ist... naja ich schreibe besser nicht weiter.  
Ich will übernächste Woche einfach bloß ENDLICH wieder ein bisschen Blinkern gehen nachmittags nach der Arbeit und erstmal wieder versuchen an die Gewässer zu gehen, wo man auch öfters mal nen Hecht fängt, damit auch mal wieder was zuppelt an der Rute und danach versuch ich dann mal nen großen zu erwischen. Das alles ohne mir dabei die Kühltruhe füllen zu wollen. MEHR NICHT! 
Und wer daraus Wettangelei, Fischgeilheit und Prahlerei ableitet hat Wahrnehmungsstörungen. Gute Besserung in diesem Sinne! |wavey:


----------



## drathy (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn manche vielleicht den ganzen Tag nix anderes zu tun haben, als am PC zu hocken und Postings nach bestimmten Wörten zu durchforsten, die dann auf die Goldwaage gelegt werden, kann ich denen nur empfehlen, sich mal um eine vernünftige Beschäftigung zu bemühen. #6 Wer so nicht bemerkt, dass so ein Wort wie "Schlachtplan" einfach bloß pure Ironie ist... naja ich schreibe besser nicht weiter.
> Ich will übernächste Woche einfach bloß ENDLICH wieder ein bisschen Blinkern gehen nachmittags nach der Arbeit und erstmal wieder versuchen an die Gewässer zu gehen, wo man auch öfters mal nen Hecht fängt, damit auch mal wieder was zuppelt an der Rute und danach versuch ich dann mal nen großen zu erwischen. Das alles ohne mir dabei die Kühltruhe füllen zu wollen. MEHR NICHT!



Das ist mir in anderen Threads auch schon aufgefallen, dass viel mehr über die Wortwahl und andere Geschichten wie z.B. C&R diskutiert wird, als über das Topic an sich! Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich in letzter Zeit eher selten vorbei geschaut habe...ist eigentlich traurig aber abstellen lässt sich sowas wohl leider nicht...

Was das Blinkern angeht, beneide ich Dich schon jetzt - ich muss noch sage und schreibe bis zum 15. Mai warten, bis ich wieder darf - Frechheit!!! |gr:


----------



## Raabiat (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				drathy schrieb:
			
		

> (...) ich muss noch sage und schreibe bis zum 15. Mai warten, bis ich wieder darf - Frechheit (...)



hört auf zu meckern :q:q
ich dürfte ab 01. Mai, komme aber erst am 19. Mai wieder nach Hause an (und hoffentlich nicht wieder in) meine Gewässer...wat meinste wie ich glühe vor lauter Vorfreude. Ich hab eine Spinnkombo einzuweihen und ne Jerkcombo zu verwöhnen, neue Köder neues Zeug....und dann nur 9 Tage Zeit. Also beschwert euch mal nicht|wavey:


----------



## Dart (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Leutz, nur noch ein paar Tage:q 
Entspannt euch, ich wuensche euch allen einen Superstart in die neue Hechtsaison, und das ihr euren neuen PB fangt:m 
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

sorry, aber ich muss veit mal beipflichten. will auch viel und vor allem großes fangen. nur veit, das mit den bildern würd ich lassen ;-) und vor allem: veit releast und darauf kommt es an finde ich. bei so vielen fischen, wenn er die mitnehmen würde, wo er so oft losgeht, da wäre dort schnell mal gar nichts mehr :-D

@dart: ebenfalls nen guten start und an die anderen natürlich auch. 

birger hat mir heute stahlvorfächer gekauft, unsere eine riesenlieferung ist angekommen und ich mit meinen scheiß knabbergeplagten fingern kriege das nicht hin :-D:-D:-D

ich sach mal: pb-gummis, die geilsten farben, einfach der hamma, vor allem für klares wasser! wehe da geht nichts...

mfg steffen


----------



## Veit (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				drathy schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mir in anderen Threads auch schon aufgefallen, dass viel mehr über die Wortwahl und andere Geschichten wie z.B. C&R diskutiert wird, als über das Topic an sich! Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich in letzter Zeit eher selten vorbei geschaut habe...ist eigentlich traurig aber abstellen lässt sich sowas wohl leider nicht...
> 
> Was das Blinkern angeht, beneide ich Dich schon jetzt - ich muss noch sage und schreibe bis zum 15. Mai warten, bis ich wieder darf - Frechheit!!! |gr:


@ Drahty: Jep, da hast du recht. Ist leider traurig, denn schließlich wollte ich mit dem Posting einfach mal (bewußt) ein bisschen überspitzt meine Erwartungen und Ziele für die kommende Saison posten. Versteht denn keiner mehr ein bisschen Spass?! Aber auch wenns jetzt wie Nachtreten klingt, es ist einfach bloß zum *den Smilie lasse ich aus Höflichkeit weg*, wenn dann Leute hier so einen -das sei mal klipp und klar gesagt- Sch... dazu schreiben, die in anderen Threads nahezu täglich durch Schmuddel-Beiträge auffallen, die nicht mehr lustig sind sondern einfach bloß voll unter der Gürtellinie liegen Und deren Anhang ist weiterer Worte ohnehin unwürdig. 

*ICH WÜNSCHE MIR HIER AB SOFORT VIELE FANGMELDUNGEN UND KEINEN ÄRGER + ZOFFPOSTINGS MEHR. * :m 
Denke auch ab 1.Mai wirds hier wieder netter zugehen.  

Und für alle die noch länger warten müssen: Denkt dran, Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude. 

@ Bubbel: Haste wohl recht, ich denke es ist nicht nötig jeden 50er hier einzustellen. Aber der erste Hecht 2006 kommt mit Bild rein, auch wenn er nur 30 cm hat


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Was auch ein erfolgreicher Raubfischangeltag sein kann (ich beschreibe hier einen ausgiebigen Angeltag, heute so erlebt):

Ich war mit einem Freund, der mit 12 Jahren seinen ersten und einzigen Hecht gefangen hat, und meinen beiden Kindern (6 und 8 Jahre alt) angeln. Es sollte für den Freund der erste Hecht seit etwa 50 Jahren werden, für meine Kinder ein schöner Tag mit dem Papa, für mich ein schöner Tag mit allen dreien, mit der Natur, dem Wasser und meiner Angel und - mit dem einen oder anderen guten Fisch. Und für meine Frau ein ruhiger Tag ganz ohne Kinder, mit viel Zeit für sich alleine, auch ein ganz seltener Luxus für Eltern.

Nun, wir waren etwas zu spät am Wasser - ich hätte einfach nicht geglaubt, wie sehr ein paar schöne Tage alles blitzschnell verändern können. Ich hatte einige Bisse und Bisschen, aber - keinen Fisch. Auch die anderen haben nichts gefangen.

Trotzdem war's ein toller Tag! Es roch aus allen Poren dieser Erde nach Frühling, tausende kleine Fischchen flitzten im rasch erwärmten Uferwasser, wo vor wenigen Wochen nur Eis und sonst nichts zu sein schien. Und zu den erfüllten Erwartungen - alle eigentlich, ausser den Fischen - gab's noch gratis einen Sonnenbrand.

Das schönste war aber etwas ganz anderes: Ich hatte meinem Sohn eine leichte, kurze Barschrute mit leichter Rolle in die Hand gedrückt und ihm gezeigt, wie man einen Wobbler auswirft und damit angelt. Erwartet hatte ich, dass er's 'ne Weile versucht und dann - nach etwa der zehnten Perücke und dem siebten Hänger vor, hinter, neben oder unter sich - das Ding leicht frustriert in die nicht vorhandene Ecke stellt und sich anderen, einfacheren Dingen zuwendet. In einem oder zwei Jahren wäre es ja schließlich auch noch früh genug gewesen, wenn er denn Lust dazu haben sollte.

Ich selbst bin extra ein paar Meter weiter weg gegangen, weil ich weiss, dass es nichts blöderes für einen Jungen geben kann, als einen immer entnervteren Papa, der alles besser weiss und besser kann, und der zwar immer irgendwie hilft, aber am Ende ist es dann doch nichts eigenes, was man gemacht hat. Also habe ich mich einfach mal ein bisschen unsichtbar gemacht.

Na, gut - es gab ein paar fiese Perücken, und auch ein Spinner ist irgendwo in einem Weidenbaum gelandet. (Na, und? Ich habe ja schließlich auch einen Blinker in einem halbversunkenen Baum am anderen Ufer festgekrallt, weil der so verlockend nach Fischunterstand ausgesehen hat...) Aber eine Stunde später habe ich meinen Augen nicht getraut, als ich ihn am laufenden Band Würfe produzieren sah, die vom Machbaren mit dieser Rute und diesem Köder gar nicht so weit weg waren. Und seine Augen waren voller Stolz, Freude und Selbstvertrauen, wenn er lachend rüberfragte: "Papa, der war gut, oder?"

Und wir sind auch etwas zu früh wieder gegangen, eine Stunde später wären die Fische wieder in Beisslaune gewesen, da bin ich ganz sicher, aber alle waren müde und hungrig, und da war noch eine gute halbe Stunde Fahrt bis zum Abendessen, und Kinder müssen eben etwas früher ins Bett. 

Angeln ist viel mehr, als einfach nur viele und große Fische zu fangen...

...behauptet ein zufriedener Wasserpatscher, der heute Schneider geblieben ist.


----------



## Raabiat (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schöne Story von einem gelungenen Angeltag - ob mit oder ohne Fisch. Geangelt wird in der Absicht Fische zu fangen - die hattest du, die hatte dein Sohn (an dieser Stelle netten Gruß, ich produziere noch heute Perrücken am laufenden Band:g) und die hat Absicht hat jeder Angler auch. Das verrückte und liebenswerte an dem Hobby ist es ja, trotz der Absichten, Ansprüche und Hoffnungen auch an einem fischlosen Angeltag noch viele Erlebnisse und Erinnerungen mitzunehmen. Angeln ist Feeling!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich produziere noch heute Perücken am laufenden Band:g) und die Absicht hat jeder Angler auch...



Es geht doch nichts über ein aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenes Zitat... 



Ja, da hast Du Recht: Es ist das Gefühl beim Angeln, das zählt - und die Fische!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich geh angeln weil es für mich keine bessere droge gibt. sei es vom ufer, lieber noch vom boot, echolot, wind und wetter, geile köder und heiße drills, ich liebe es... wenn ich kinder hätte, könnt ich mitreden, hoffe ich krieg mal nen jungen der genauso krankhaft angelvernarrt ist wie ich 
ich geh jetzt pennen, es tat so gut, die gummifische aufzuziehen und die köder für den 1.mai einzupacken...ahhhhhhhhhhh was ist besser als vorfreude...

und die moral von der geschicht: meckern und streiten müssen wir hier nicht


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Fisch1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe am Mittwoch und Donnerstag wieder zugeschlagen! Es gibt leider keine genauen Maße!



Schöne Fische!
Hast Du die aus der Ruhr?

Weiter so!


----------



## leipziger21 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch wenns jetzt wie Nachtreten klingt, es ist einfach bloß zum *den Smilie lasse ich aus Höflichkeit weg*, wenn dann Leute hier so einen -das sei mal klipp und klar gesagt- Sch... dazu schreiben, die in anderen Threads nahezu täglich durch Schmuddel-Beiträge auffallen, die nicht mehr lustig sind sondern einfach bloß voll unter der Gürtellinie liegen Und deren Anhang ist weiterer Worte ohnehin unwürdig.



@ veit wenn du mich meinst wegen den schmuddelbeiträgen dann schau doch entweder nicht ins leipziger allerlei oder setzt mich auf die ignorliste das du meine beiträge dort nichtmehr lesen must  
 desweiteren verstehe ich nicht was meine poastings aus anderen threads hier zur debatte stehen |kopfkrat 
warum mußte dieses poasting von dir jetzt nochmal sein wolltest du mich jetzt nochmal aufziehen damit  |kopfkrat


----------



## kulti007 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Was auch ein erfolgreicher Raubfischangeltag sein kann (ich beschreibe hier einen ausgiebigen Angeltag, heute so erlebt):
> 
> Ich war mit einem Freund, der mit 12 Jahren seinen ersten und einzigen Hecht gefangen hat, und meinen beiden Kindern (6 und 8 Jahre alt) angeln. Es sollte für den Freund der erste Hecht seit etwa 50 Jahren werden, für meine Kinder ein schöner Tag mit dem Papa, für mich ein schöner Tag mit allen dreien, mit der Natur, dem Wasser und meiner Angel und - mit dem einen oder anderen guten Fisch. Und für meine Frau ein ruhiger Tag ganz ohne Kinder, mit viel Zeit für sich alleine, auch ein ganz seltener Luxus für Eltern.
> 
> ...


 |good:


----------



## Veit (22. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				leipziger21 schrieb:
			
		

> desweiteren verstehe ich nicht was meine poastings aus anderen threads hier zur debatte stehen |kopfkrat


Tja, wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen. Mit deinen lächerlichen Posts machst du dich selbst angreifbar, aber dann trotzdem hier über meine Beiträge auslassen. Sowas nennt man Doppelmoral!
Sorry, wenn ichs dir so deutlich sage, aber es ist wirklich besser du bleibst in deinem Laberthread. Es ist einfach nervig und pervers, wie immer wieder irgendeiner von euch versucht, in diesem Thread oder auch mal woanders Öl ins Feuer zu kippen, statt was vernünftiges zum Thema Angelpraxis zu schreiben. Ich bin nicht hier um die Zeit totzuschlagen, sondern möchte mein anglerisches Wissen erweitern und lege echt keinen Wert auf solchen Spam in jenen Bereichen des Boards wos um Angeltechniken, Fangmeldungen usw. geht. Und ich kann dir versprechen, dass ich da nicht der einzige bin.
Aja und das mit der Ignor-Liste solltest du erstmal versuchen, wenn dich meine Beiträge stören. Doppelmoral Klappe die zweite sag ich nur. *gg*


----------



## Alf Stone (22. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich schreib mal wieder was zum Thema, eure Streitereien will ich gar nicht lesen.
Hab mir gestern endlich meine Jahreskarte für die Spree geholt und in einem Altarm neben einem schönen 35er Barsch noch 4 Hechte fangen können, zwei Spritzer und zwei Mittlere so um die 50.
Alle wieder releast.
Aber es war schön, das ich nach einem 85er Hecht aus Altfriedland letzte Woche, so gut nachlegen konnte.
Köder war eine kleiner roter Meps-Spinner.
Und bevor wieder irgendwelche Schlaumeier rummeckern, bei uns ist die Schonzeit für Hecht seit dem 01.04. vorbei...


----------



## leipziger21 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ok belassen wir es dabei den anderen user auch zuliebe  
veit du hast meine icq-nummer und eine pn kannst auch schreiben 
ein schönes wochende allen :m

@ leopard_afrika die idee mit dem boxen ist top nur ob veit da mitmacht|kopfkrat


----------



## leopard_afrika (22. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit & leipziger21
mit der Reife, dem lächerlich machen und dem unqualifizierten Gelabere nehmt Ihr Euch beide nicht mehr viel. Meint Ihr nicht, daß es uns ankotzt, solche Dispute zu lesen, die nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun haben. Warum fechtet Ihr das nicht über PN aus oder tut Eurer Umwelt was gutes, geht in einen Boxverein, und kämpft dann gegeneinander. Boxvergleiche der Klubs in Halle und Leipzig waren schon immer spannungsgeladen.


----------



## hangloose (22. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*




			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Was auch ein erfolgreicher Raubfischangeltag sein kann (ich beschreibe hier einen ausgiebigen Angeltag, heute so erlebt):
> 
> Ich war mit einem Freund, der mit 12 Jahren seinen ersten und einzigen Hecht gefangen hat, und meinen beiden Kindern (6 und 8 Jahre alt) angeln. Es sollte für den Freund der erste Hecht seit etwa 50 Jahren werden, für meine Kinder ein schöner Tag mit dem Papa, für mich ein schöner Tag mit allen dreien, mit der Natur, dem Wasser und meiner Angel und - mit dem einen oder anderen guten Fisch. Und für meine Frau ein ruhiger Tag ganz ohne Kinder, mit viel Zeit für sich alleine, auch ein ganz seltener Luxus für Eltern.
> 
> ...


 
|good: |good: 

Es stimmt mich doch sehr positv, dass es unter uns Personen gibt die das Fischen nicht nur in Kilo, Stückzahl oder Länge betrachten sonder ganzheitlich. #r 
​


----------



## Veit (22. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ AlfStone: Fettes Petri!


----------



## Dorschi (22. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Habe gestern unfreiwillig beim Matchen die Hechtsaison eröffnet.

1 40er auf Madenbündel (2 Maden eine Powerbaitmade).
Hatte wohl Dampf der Junge. War spaßig an der Match. Schwimmt natürlich munter weiter.
Dann kurz vor Schluß noch einen "Überbeißer" von ca 70-80 auf ein "hart" gedrilltes Rotauge von ca 8 cm. Hammerflucht und dann machte das 16er Schleienvorfach pitsch . Ich hoffe, er verdaut den Haken samt Rotauge!
Ansonsten trotz Ostwind Rotaugen und Rotfedern in Handlänge satt!
War ein lustiger Nachmittag mit Sonne im Gesicht Ruhe am Wasser und ohne "ich muß heute einen Hecht fangen".
__________________


----------



## spin-paule (22. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Leute,
komme gerade vom Rhein zurück. Super Wetter aber leider ist der Wasserstand noch recht hoch und in den Buhnen ging nix. Aber im Gernsheimer Hafen habe ich dann doch noch einen ca. 50cm Rapfen auf der Fliegenrute erwischt. Geiler Drill#6 !!! Als Köder diente eine "Alexandra" mit 10er Haken am 18er Vorfach.
Ein dickes Petri an alle Raubfischfreunde!#h 
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				hangloose schrieb:
			
		

> |good: |good:
> 
> Es stimmt mich doch sehr positv, dass es unter uns Personen gibt die das Fischen nicht nur in Kilo, Stückzahl oder Länge betrachten sonder ganzheitlich. #r
> ​


#6 #6 #6 
*Du sprichst mir aus der Seele Hang .. & der Patscher natürlich genauso !!!*


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@spinpaule: petri, rapfen an spinnrute is schon geil, aber an der fliegenrute, lecker


----------



## Case (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mein Angelrevier heute Morgen.
Und mein Fang.

Case


----------



## FischAndy1980 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zur Forelle#6


----------



## rudlinger (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@case
Schöner Fisch aus einem kanalisiertem Bach. Schade, daß sowas immer mehr wird. Nächste Woche ist bei mir Angriff auf die ROT-Getupften  Mal sehen was geht, vielleicht werde ich jedoch auch gleich abbrechen, falls die mit dem Laichen noch nicht fertig sind. Mach dann halt schöne PICS


----------



## Wasserpatscher (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> Petri zur Forelle#6



Zu Deiner Signatur fällt mir nur ein: 

_Im Waisenhaus von Sindelfingen
ist heut' ein großes Findelsingen!​_


----------



## Bellyboater (24. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich wollte am Samstag mal versuchen, den einen oder anderen Aal zu verhaften. Es hat zwar kein Aal gebissen, dafür aber ein Barsch von 36cm.


----------



## Maik (24. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So ich will hier auch mal meine nicht fänge posten:c ich wa am sonntag ca.3,5 Std mit der spinnrute und meinen casteigs grandmas und konsorten unterwegs denn bei uns darf man seit dem 15.04 wieder auf hecht los ausser einen schönen und fiel zu hohen rhein hat sich niemand für meine wobler interresiert schade eigentlich aber egal irgentwann klapt es auch wieder besser also allen fiel spass am wasser#h


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@maik: auch das solls geben, ich hoffe ich habe mehr glück. aber ich erwarte bereits viel zu viel, wenn ich nicht mindestens 2 gute hechte fange am 1.mai bin ich bereits bockig, das steht mal fest! auch wenns einer der besten monate ist, leider fängt man nicht immer viel. aber das macht ja den reiz aus, besser als im winter, wo ich eh nix fange  und das vorher auch noch weiß. heiße ja nicht roland l. und fange im winter an der oberfläche nen meter achtzehn hecht :-v
mfg


----------



## Birger (25. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> besser als im winter, wo ich eh nix fange  und das vorher auch noch weiß. heiße ja nicht roland l. und fange im winter an der oberfläche nen meter achtzehn hecht :-v
> mfg



Oder wenigstens einen piefigen Zander in der Treene :m.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

genau ;-)


----------



## hangloose (26. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So wollte mich auch mal ins Geschehen zurückrufen.

2 Hechte a 53 und 58 cm am 19. April. Schwimmen wieder ist doch klar. Habe Ihnen gesagt Sie sollen die Eltern vorbeischicken.

Besten Gruß

hangloose


----------



## Maik (26. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				hangloose schrieb:
			
		

> So wollte mich auch mal ins Geschehen zurückrufen.
> 
> 2 Hechte a 53 und 58 cm am 19. April. Schwimmen wieder ist doch klar. Habe Ihnen gesagt Sie sollen die Eltern vorbeischicken.
> 
> ...


 
Hi wo warst du den fischen mich würde nur see oder fluss interresieren den rest kannst du ruig geheim halten:q


----------



## hangloose (26. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Maik schrieb:
			
		

> Hi wo warst du den fischen mich würde nur see oder fluss interresieren den rest kannst du ruig geheim halten:q


 
Kein Problem habe keine Geheimnisse vor Dir 

Die beiden Süßwasserkrokodile habe ich in Neuweilnau gefangen, ein Gewässer des FFV. 

http://www.frankfurter-fischereiverein.de

Einen auf einen guten alten silbernen Effzett und einen auf Rapala Shad (Heißt glaube ich so).

Sobald das Wasser wieder normal fließt gehe ich aber wieder an die Nidda und Nidder. Im Fluß fischen finde ich cooler.

Dir auch dicke Haie.

Grüße aus Frankfurt


----------



## TinTin (26. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

moin zusammen,
mal kurz eine andere Frage zum Köder, an der Küste ist der Spöket 18g ja sehr beliebt, habt ihr den auch mal beim Hecht oder Zander probiert?
Gruß
Kay


----------



## Sputnik4711 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Hangloose #h ,

habe gesehen das Du aus Frankfurt kommst,wie sieht es aus, haste mal Lust zusammen einen Ansitz oder so zu machen, oder gemeinsames Angeln auf Hecht & Co. Kenne mich noch nicht so gut am Main oder Nidda aus #c , habe im Moment auch nur die Mainkarte, wollte jetzt zum 1 Mai mal raus, haste Lust gemeinsam los zu ziehen !!! #6


----------



## hangloose (26. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Sputnik,

gerne können wir mal zusammen fischen. Bin momentan allerdings wegen Familienausbau nicht ganz so flexibel.

Ansitz ist nicht ganz so mein Ding. Schwing lieber den Knüppel mit einem Wobbler oder Spinner. #: #a Du auch?

Aber ich melde mich, wenn ich mal wieder an die Nidda gehe. Was denkst Du. 

So und am Samstag holen wir erst mal den DFB Pokal.


----------



## Sepp Meier (26. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				TinTin schrieb:
			
		

> moin zusammen,
> mal kurz eine andere Frage zum Köder, an der Küste ist der Spöket 18g ja sehr beliebt, habt ihr den auch mal beim Hecht oder Zander probiert?
> Gruß
> Kay


Jo, habe ich, konnte damit auch nen kleinen Hecht fangen, keine Ahnung wie fängig das Teil wirklich auf richtige Hechte ist; das tolle an dem Ding ist ja, dass es so unendlich weit fliegt


----------



## bennie (26. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich hab mir den spöket in 50gr gekauft un werde den mal auf hecht testen


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				leipziger21 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry ich will nicht schonwieder unruhe hier in diesen thread reinbringen aber bei so einer aussage da kann ich nicht anders sorry
> 
> @ veit ich finde deine aussage einfach nur traurig wie du über fische denkst
> erklär mir bitte mal den sinn deines handels warum willst du soviele hechte wie möglich fangen und die größe ist egal |kopfkrat brauchst du die bestätigung da du sie sonst von nirgendwo bekommst |kopfkrat
> überdenke mal was du hier reinschreibst da meiner meinung jedes lebewesen mit dem nötigen respekt behandelt werden sollte #6


 
Sorry, aber ich kann nicht anders!!!:q :q 

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du bei deinem riesen Respekt vor der Kreatur leider aufhören musstest zu angeln. Ich finde es aber toll das du trotzdem noch hier ins Forum schaust. Ich könnte hier noch soviel schreiben, aber ich muß jetzt los an meinen See.|rolleyes 

Uli


----------



## Sputnik4711 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				hangloose schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sputnik,
> 
> gerne können wir mal zusammen fischen. Bin momentan allerdings wegen Familienausbau nicht ganz so flexibel.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Hangloose, 
wo kommst du her aus Frankfurt, und flexibel was ist das, ich kann dich auch abholen, das wäre ja wohl kein Ding.
Und ich bin für jedes Angeln zu Haben, Ansitz, Twistern - Wobblern, usw was das Herz halt begehrt !!!  |rolleyes 
Schreibe mir einfach wann du Zeit und Lust hast, der Rest kommt von alleine !!! #6


----------



## FreeLee (26. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Tin Tin:

Der Spöket wurde ursprünglich als Hechtköder entwickelt. Das er auf Meerforelle gut funktioniert, wurde eher zufällig herausgefunden.

Ich hab mit dem 28 Gramm Spöket schon einige schöne Hechte gefangen. Damit kannste halt die halbe Rolle leerwerfen, und ihn dann führen wie einen Jerk Bait. ;-)


----------



## hangloose (26. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Sputnik4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hangloose,
> wo kommst du her aus Frankfurt, und flexibel was ist das, ich kann dich auch abholen, das wäre ja wohl kein Ding.
> Und ich bin für jedes Angeln zu Haben, Ansitz, Twistern - Wobblern, usw was das Herz halt begehrt !!! |rolleyes
> Schreibe mir einfach wann du Zeit und Lust hast, der Rest kommt von alleine !!! #6


 
Ich wohne in Rödelheim.

Flexible meint, dass ich momentan nur kurzfristig entscheiden kann ob ich gehe oder nicht. 

Hätte auf jeden Fall mal Lust mit Dir loszuziehen. Was meinst Du, wollen wir mal die Nidda angehen? Die Strecke in Bonames ist mein Revier, gehört zum FFV. Ich schicke Dir mal meine private Handynummer per E-mail. Dann können wir was ausmachen.

Schönen Gruß

hangloose


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

so, hier läufts ja langsam wieder richtig an...und heute sind neue wobbler gekommen!!!!!!!! lecker die dinger. jemand schon hecht auf den rappala supershad rap in 15cm firetiger gefangen? grandma bestimmt, oder? die gefällt mir fast besser, mag eher schlanke wobbler.
mfg steffen


----------



## Gunni77 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

War ein paar Stündchen mit dem UL-Gerät auf Döbel unterwegs, hat super geklappt und ein paar Bafos haben auch mal kurz das Land gesehen....hab es geschafft, zumindest mal ein paar Bilder zu machen

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/5830/dscn11363oc.jpg

http://img105.*ih.us/img105/5923/dscn11387zx.jpg

http://img105.*ih.us/img105/9919/dscn11423eb.jpg

http://img106.*ih.us/img106/4879/dscn11450dh.jpg

http://img106.*ih.us/img106/61/dscn11478is.jpg

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/4650/dscn11517is.jpg

http://img106.*ih.us/img106/1973/dscn11529ko.jpg

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/202/dscn11531fu.jpg

http://img106.*ih.us/img106/239/dscn11585wi.jpg

http://img106.*ih.us/img106/118/dscn11631ah.jpg

Gruß


----------



## barsch-jäger (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

legst ja ordentlcih los! ein par schicke Bafos
und noch ein par coole Bilders dazu
Petri!!!


----------



## Case (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Gunni,

das war ja mal ein toller Fangtag. Hast Deine Wobblerkollektion getestet.? Scheinen ja gut zu funktionieren.

Case


----------



## hangloose (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> War ein paar Stündchen mit dem UL-Gerät auf Döbel unterwegs, hat super geklappt und ein paar Bafos haben auch mal kurz das Land gesehen....hab es geschafft, zumindest mal ein paar Bilder zu machen
> 
> ...


 
Schöen Fotos. Wo war das denn?


----------



## Gunni77 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@Case  Ich will ja nicht maulen, aber viel, viel Kleinzeugs..... im endefekt zwei Bafos und ein Döbel, die man hätte mitnehmen können, in acht Stunden. Trotzdem ein sehr geiler Angeltag!
Die Wobblerkollektion? Ja, mal in die Barschkiste gegriffen, beim Dealer aufgestockt und ab dafür, das ist ja der halbe Spaß. Ich hab noch mehr versucht, die Fotos sind nur nichts geworden. Oder wolltest du wissen, welche das sind?
Der Baum stand mir im Weg, da habe ich ihn gebissen....

@hangloose Danke. An einem Bach/kleinen Fluss.

Gruß


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

*Petri Gunni*, schöne Fotos 

mfg
basti


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...ja echt schöne Photos und herrliche Rotgetupfte...
...welche Wobbler sind das denn?
...greetz Stefan...


----------



## Pilkman (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin Gunni,

beneidenswerte BaFo-Fänge, ich finde diese Salmoniden von ihrem Farbenbild einfach nur schön! #6

Dat schweinchenfarbene Teil auf den obersten drei Bildern, ist das ein Salmo? Leiste mal bitte ein bißchen Nachhilfe bei den einzelnen Modellen... #h :m


----------



## Franz_16 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Gunni,
Petri Heil zu den wirklich schönen Fischen. 

Die Fotos sind klasse geworden


----------



## bennie (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				hangloose schrieb:
			
		

> Schöen Fotos. Wo war das denn?


 
Mach beim Zitieren mal die Bilder raus  #h


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

folgt mal dem link in meiner signatur (c&r-Video - aber anders als ihr denkt...!!!)


----------



## MeRiDiAn (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> folgt mal dem link in meiner signatur (c&r-Video - aber anders als ihr denkt...!!!)
> 
> DAS habt ihr noch nich gesehn!!!



 .. doch, schon in 2 anderen Foren #h 

mfg basti


----------



## bennie (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> .. doch, schon in 2 anderen Foren #h
> 
> mfg basti


 
hihi .....    

nichts als die wahrheit


----------



## Gunni77 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hall

Okay...der tuntige und der firetiger sind Salmo Hornets, die kugeligen werden von Goldy (http://www.goldylures.com/) hergestellt, sind vergleichbar mit Mosa und der längliche ist ein kleiner Illex Squirrel.

War heute wieder.....

Illex D-Chubby, erster Wurf, Treffer......

http://*ih.us
http://img106.*ih.us/img106/4820/dscn11647zg.jpg

http://img99.*ih.us/img99/8602/dscn11666gw.jpg

http://img99.*ih.us/img99/5156/dscn11714ua.jpg

http://img67.*ih.us/img67/1889/dscn11727tp.jpg

http://img67.*ih.us/img67/2594/dscn11737et.jpg

dann war plötzlich der Akku platt....

Aber bevor sich jetzt alles überschlägt vor Freude muss man dazu sagen, das dieser Bach ein sehr bescheiden bewirtschaftetes Vereinsgewässer ist. Die Forellen werden eingesetzt, zu 90 % innerhalb von vier Wochen gefangen und gekillt, die versprengten Reste an mehrheitlich halbstarken Fischen muss man dann suchen, große gibt es garnicht, abwachsen ist nämlich nicht drinn....und ich habe sie gefunden, aber man kann wohl kaum stolz darauf sein, besser zu angeln als die "Kormorane".
Heute hats wieder gereicht, inzwischen stippen die Helden dort schon auf handlnge Döbel und kloppen die ab, weil nach eigener Aussage nichts anderes mehr zu bekommen ist. Irgendwie deprimierend.....irgendwie habe ich schon wieder die Nase voll davon, ist nicht meine Welt.

Gruß


----------



## Gunni77 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mir fällt da gerade was auf....

Foto Gestern, nicht besonders gut, aber darum gehts gerade nicht

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/565/dscn115445jn.jpg

Foto heute, gleiche Stelle, fällt jemandem an dem Fisch was auf? Narbe auf dem Rücken.....

http://img106.*ih.us/img106/2511/dscn11645mg.jpg

Was lehrt uns das?

Zuchtforellen sind doof
C&R und so 
Ich nenne sie "Lumpi"
Ich gehe dort nicht mehr angeln
Der nächste nimmt sie garantiert mit

Gruß


----------



## Birger (29. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wie oft hast du Lumpi denn schon gefangen?


----------



## Pfiffie79 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Iss ja cool......ich mag lumpi.....


----------



## Seebaer (29. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Montag, 01.05.2006 gehts los :q :k :q


----------



## Gunni77 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@Birger zwei mal in zwei Tagen.... man fängt die vereinzelten Fische an diesem Gewässer an sehr kleinräumigen Stellen, die kaum befischt werden, weil sie schwer erreichbar sind oder "unattraktiv" aussehen. Dazwischen ist der Bach in langen Strecken bis auf Gründlinge, kleine Döbel und Elritzen praktisch Fischfrei. Ich wusste nur nicht, das es schon so schlimm ist, das man an zwei Tagen hintereinander die selben Fische Fängt, eine zimlich schaurige Vorstellung, auf Fische mit Namen zu angeln.

Gruß


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

In deinem Fall mag ich die Vorstellung der Namensfischerrei auch nicht.
Doch es gibt Ausnahmen, 
wie etwa ab dem 01.Mai.06 wenn ich dann meiner ALTEN Liebe Namens 
"Dicke Berta" nachstelle, 
in der Hoffung diese auch hier mal zeigen zu können...!|rolleyes


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

männer, noch einen tag!!! wie geil is das denn?!


----------



## Veit (30. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich sehe schon die nächste Nacht wird schlaflos. *gg* Obwohl mittlerweile bin ich wieder gelassener und schaue einfach mal was morgen so geht. Hauptsache ein Hecht zum Start, vielleicht ja auch mehr.  
Wünsche auf jeden Fall für morgen allen ein kräftiges Petri Heil!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

also gelassen kann ich es leider nicht sehen, weil die vorfreude sehr groß war und immer noch ist. zudem kommt das wetter, was ich für ausgezeichnet halte. wir hatten auch schon hohe temperaturen am 1.mai.
also das wasser an unserem kiessee hat in ufernähe und an der oberschicht 12 grad. ein mini neben ärmchen schon 15 und dort waren auch die futziminifische, plötzen halt. sprich die weißfische sind alle in ufernähe, so wie es auch sein sollte am 1.mai und es ist noch nicht so ecklig warm und sonnig, in meinen augen gutes hechtwetter. und wenn es jetzt nicht knallt morgen, würd ich es nicht verstehen. ihr könnt ja ruhig lachen aber ich tippe mal, birger und ich bekommen zusammen (über die aufteilung lege ich mich nicht fest) 6 hechte :-D
so, und nun muss ich noch was ackern, die uni schreit sonst, wer will schon vernachlässigt werden.
mfg


----------



## Case (30. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Bubbel,

ich hoffe schwer für Dich dass Du morgen paar Fangbilder hier reistellst.
Sonst wirst Du bös mit Spott überzogen.|supergri 
Sechs Hechte auf Ansage ist ein ziemliches Wagnis. Selbst einer ist schon gewagt.

Grins
Case


----------



## Pfiffie79 (30. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit

Genauso ist es, kann ich dir nur zustimmen, hab meine angel auch gerade fertig gemacht ist ja nicht mehr viel zeit :c bis morgen


Ich hoffe auch das wenigstens einer sich erbarmt, am vorbeischwimmen, am kunstköder hängen zu bleiben.
Jedenfalls ist alles dafür getan, die angel ist fertig, die einstellung stimmt und auf dem wasser ist auch kein eis mehr


----------



## AngelAndy20 (30. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Gestern hat mein Kumpel an der Feeder ein Rotauge rangeholt - 5m vorm ufer ein schwall, eine Hechtflosse und Roti samt Vorfach war wech....:m 

Und morgen hat er bestimmt wieder Hunger...


----------



## Veit (30. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ bubbel: Naja, meistens sind es die tage wo man die größten Hoffnungen hat und dann am schlechtesten fängt. Deshalb bin ich jetzt doch ein bisschen vorsichtiger. Klar, erhoffe mir auch so 3 Stück, aber am Ende beißt dann garkeiner und man sieht alt aus. 
Meinen Meterhecht hab ich letztes Jahr gefangen als ich bei ner Freundin zum Essen eingeladen war und vorher mal kurz ne Runde Blinkern gehen wollte. An anderen Tagen war ich voll auf Angeln fixiert und hatte große Erwartungen und gerade dann ging meistens nix. 
Also erstmal abwarten. Ne zuverlässige Prognose wie die Hechte aktuell so beißen hab ich ja leider nicht, weil ich ja noch nicht drauf Angeln konnte.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (30. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Boardis #h ,
also ich möchte jetzt auch mal hier etwas einstellen, als ich mich heute morgen mit einem Boardi ( Nick ist Nimra ) in Kahl am Kahler See getroffen hatte, um mir mal den See anzuschauen, wo Nimra ( richtiger Name Armin ) im Verein Kahl ist.
Es scheint ein toller See zu sein, den heute Morgen war da Anangeln, und ich denke die haben da gut gefangen !! #6 Aber es wurden auch etliche kapitale Graskarpfen gefangen, ist zwar kein Raubfisch, möchte Euch diese Brocken aber nicht vorenthalten !
Wie gesagt, es war heute Morgen zwar arg kalt, und es regnete, aber die Angler wurden mit schönen Fischen belohnt, wie die Fotos ja zeigen !!!!
Also ich denke ich werde auch einmal am Kahler See angeln, schein ein gutes Gewässer zu sein !!!
Wünsche Euch heute noch ein fettes Petri und viele Schöne Fische !!!#h 


Aber ich habe noch schnell eine kurze Frage, wie bekomme ich die Fotos direkt in den Text, den die Fotos wären noch schöner wenn Sie größer wären, aber ich muß sie immer strecken und verkleinern, damit ich die hier Posten kann !!!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

schöne fische, keine frage! nur nicht das optimale foto ;-)
hast recht veit, was die erwartungen betrifft. aber die habe ich nunmal, auch wenn man besser fängt, wenn man ohne allzu groß herangeht :-D


----------



## bennie (30. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ bubbel: Naja, meistens sind es die tage wo man die größten Hoffnungen hat und dann am schlechtesten fängt. Deshalb bin ich jetzt doch ein bisschen vorsichtiger. Klar, erhoffe mir auch so 3 Stück, aber am Ende beißt dann garkeiner und man sieht alt aus.
> Meinen Meterhecht hab ich letztes Jahr gefangen als ich bei ner Freundin zum Essen eingeladen war und vorher mal kurz ne Runde Blinkern gehen wollte. An anderen Tagen war ich voll auf Angeln fixiert und hatte große Erwartungen und gerade dann ging meistens nix.
> Also erstmal abwarten. Ne zuverlässige Prognose wie die Hechte aktuell so beißen hab ich ja leider nicht, weil ich ja noch nicht drauf Angeln konnte.


 
wie bei mir und den Klausuren :m


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@bennie: der war gut  :m


----------



## Veit (30. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So Leute mache mich jetzt los nach MD...
Ganz, ganz großes Petri Heil für morgen!


----------



## Gunni77 (30. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

War gerade noch mal los....und bin echt mal an ne Stelle gegangen, wo lange keiner mehr war. Sprich 45 min. Fußmarsch und dann gings plötzlich nicht mehr weiter....also Schuhe aus und in den Bach gewatet....kalt, kalt, kalt und noch mal kalt.
Dafür habe ich aber auch ne Bachforelle mit lässigen 43cm erwischt |supergri ....Foto gibts leider nicht, weil ich die Kamera nicht mit ins Wasser genommen habe, schade im nachhinein. 

Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin,
ich war Heute von 5-45-12Uhr mit Köfi los---Fangergebniss.........o,o Bisse+Fische........schade


----------



## barsch-jäger (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So, bin wieder zurück vom Wasser. Ich war mit meinem Bruder Spinnfischen von ca. 12 bis 16 Uhr.
Ich hab außer ein par Stöcken nix gefangen, dafür konnte mein Bruder einen kleinen Hecht erwischen. Auf Gufi 6.5 cm, hat so gegen 15 Uhr gebissen. Er schwimmt natürlich wieder.
Gruß/barsch-jäger


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute von 9-14uhr unterwegs, am ende konnte ich einen Hecht mit 77cm landen.
Dieser war voller laich, also ne Hechtdame...leider war das zurücksetzen nicht möglich.
Ansonsten ging garnix.....die hechte scheinen sehr verhalten zu sein, an der stelle wo ich ihn fing stand ich insg. (beim mehrmaligen vorbeilaufen) gut 1-1,5h.

Trotzdem ein toller start....ich hab mich riesig gefreut und bin am ende doch net als schneider wie ich annahm heim

Ps: das foto ist leider nicht so gut geworden, kann passieren wenn man alleine ist !


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sauber Maike,
77cm ist wahrlich ein gelungener Saison-Start #6

Ich konnte die Saison heute leider noch nicht einläuten :c :c 

Aber morgen früh um 6 steh ich am Wasser - dann will ich mal sehen ob ich überhaupt noch angeln kann :q


----------



## honeybee (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dickes Petri Maik zum Saisonauftakt:m

Wir waren heute auch los von 8 bis ca. 17Uhr an 3 verschiedenen Gewässern.

Irgendwie war der Wurm drin. Ausser einem 33iger Barsch und einem fast eben so großen/kleinen Hecht ging bei mir absolut gar nix. Ingolf hatte nichtmal Fischkontakt.

Was solls, das Wetter war schön, wir hatten arg viel Glück (andere Geschichte) und das Jahr ist noch lang.


----------



## Fisch1000 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Respect Pfiffie!!!
Bei uns hat außer 3 kleinen Barschen auch nichts gebissen.

Fisch1000


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bin heute auf Forellen, aber glaubt ihr, eine hätte gebissen? #d 

Stattdessen haben meinen 3er MEPPS drei Hechte zum Fressen gerne gehabt #6 :l  ...

einer darf noch wachsen, die anderen zwei werden mich und meine Familie morgen wachsen lassen :m


----------



## Seeforelle (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich war in den letzten 2 Tagen 15stunden auf hecht zu allen erdenkeklichen tageszeiten.Hb keinen erwischt.die scheinen noch zu laichen.man sieht sie nichtmal irgendwo rauben.#c #c #c


----------



## Adrian* (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wo bleiben die anderen Hechte? Wollten doch so viele los heute...


----------



## Seeforelle (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Kann jemand hierzu vll was sagen?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76056


----------



## zander55 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger!
War heute mit Angelfreund Matthias mit der Spinnrute unterwegs.
Am Vereinsgewässer Römersee konnte ich einen Hecht von 63 cm fangen. Köder war ein 14 cm Zalt. Matthias konnte leider keinen Fisch landen.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier sind ein paar vom 1 Mai !!

Schön im Drill . Gefangen auf PerchX


----------



## Veit (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Unser Saisonstart war super, auch wenn wir keine Riesen hatten!!! Aber die Hechte waren in guter Beißlaune, das Wetter war schön und noch dazu viele nette Boardis. So kann die Saison weitergehen! :m
KLICK!:http://www.anglerboard.de/board//showpost.php?p=1137948&postcount=3027


----------



## bennie (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil Veit!

Schöne Fische.. ein super Saisonauftakt 
ich werd nächste Woche mal am Privatteich anfischen da unser Verins noch Schonzeit hat.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin heute auf Forellen, aber glaubt ihr, eine hätte gebissen? #d


 
Ging mir auch so - lag wohl am Wetter, war in der Eifel - Nachtfrost! Hab's mit der Spinnrute versucht und die Fliegenrute stecken lassen, weil's so kalt war und keine Forellen stiegen. Hat aber auch nichts gebracht. Später hätte ich die Fliegenrute gut brauchen können - die war im Auto...


----------



## jigga0 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

mein 1. mai zander
73cm und 6,5 pfd schwer


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...schöner Zander aus dem Ems-Jade-Kanal...

...Petri dazu...


----------



## jigga0 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war nicht im ejk!!!! 
harle!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...auch ein nettes Gewässer...
...in 2 Wochen geht es wieder ans gr. Meer...
...mal sehen was KT und LT so sagen...
...Beste Grüsse...


----------



## TinTin (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

so gestern im Vereinssee:
1 Hecht = 54cm auf 10cm Wobbler       C&R
2 Hecht = 60cm auf den gleichen Köder C&R
3 Hecht = 59cm auf 18g Spöket!          C&R
4 Hecht = 64cm auf 12cm Gummifisch   meiner

|wavey:


----------



## FreeLee (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ TinTin:

nich schlecht, Petri Geheul.

Und hätteste statt des 18 Gramm Spöket, den in 28 Gramm genommen, wär der Hecht vielleicht nich 59 cm, sondern 99 cm lang gewesen.

Oh, na dann hättste Dich vielleicht noch mehr geärgert. ;-)))


----------



## TinTin (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				FreeLee schrieb:
			
		

> @ TinTin:
> 
> nich schlecht, Petri Geheul.
> 
> ...


 
ich hatte auch noch einen 30g und 50g Spöket genommen, da kam nix #c und bei den 18g war es der Größe Spöket (Größe von 50g)


----------



## JohnvanJerk (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mit heute war wieder Tag der Luftpumpen... aber es geht was.

Einer ging auf PerchX in Polder Star und Zwei auf Snapp im Perch.


----------



## Raabiat (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo John,
hab jetzt schön öfter von PerchX gelesen. Kannst du mir mal ein Foto einstellen oder mir sagen wo ich mir den mal anschauen kann?

Danke#h


----------



## Dorschi (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mein Saisonstart waren gestern ein Hechtlein um die 40 und heute neben diversen Döbeln ein 78er Zander, der wieder schwimmt.
Scheinen sich gerade zu lieben.:l :l :l 
Das hellere Weibchen ist ihm bis an die Oberfläche gefolgt.
Hab ihn schnell wieder zu seiner Dame geschickt.
Sorry deshalb kein Foddo.


----------



## Waagemann (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@alle hab gestern 2 hechte überlisten können waren zwar keine Riesen aber alle beide um die 65 cm und noch einen untermaßigen!werde demnächst mal bilder nachreichen!

Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben wie ich mal einen größeren kriege?


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Später hätte ich die Fliegenrute gut brauchen können - die war im Auto...


 
Da liegt sie gut und trocken


----------



## Pfiffie79 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

a dorschi....noch eine bestätigung...das die hechte gerade pimpern


----------



## Schelle (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo !
Ich konnte gestern auch zwei Hechte 60cm und 75cm erwischen.
Beide bissen dicht am Ufer auf meine Profiblinker die ich langsam
einkurbelte.
Da die Hechte am Räubern waren konnte ich sie gut ausmachen.
Nachteil: Verluste von zwei Blinkern im Unterwasser-Dschungel.

Was solls,
 und Petri an alle die gestern auch Glück hatten !

Schelle#h


----------



## Hechtfieber (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

moin moin!

unser saisonstart:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76083

wenn die saison so weiter geht...SUUUPER!!!#6


----------



## Veit (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So war heute mal mit Kumpel Hendrik nochmal in Halle auf Hecht angeln, den Entenschnäbeln mal ne kleine Lehrstunde verpassen. Irgendeiner muss es ja mal tun.    
Erstmal ein totaler Missstart. Vielleicht mag es mancher für Anglerlatein halten, aber es kam doch tatsächlich so, dass Hendrik gleich nen Hecht von rund 80 cm auf Castaic haken konnte, der dann wieder ausschlitzte. Noch schlimmer kams bei mir mit dem gleichen Köder. Ich hatte nen echten Giganten dran. Dachte schon es ist ein Hänger, dann surrte die Bremse mit voller Wucht los. Leider nur für etwa 10 Sekunden, dann war ebenfalls der Haken ausgeschlitzt. Gesehen habe ich den Fisch leider nicht, aber klein kann er wirklich nicht gewesen sein.
Danach dann Schniepel-Alarm. Zwei 55er kurz hintereinander fing ich auf Castaic (definitiv unterschiedliche, den den einen musste ich leider abschlagen, weil er mies gehakt war), dann noch nen 50er auf Salmo Perch in rotweiß. Hendrik fing auf silberroten 2er Spinner noch nen 40er. Zum Mittag hin kam dann die Sonne raus und die Beißlust der Hechte nahm ab. Es gab nochmal nen Nachläufer von etwa 60 cm, der erst bei Hendrik und dann bei Hendrik auf Castaic und Kupferblinker hinterherkam, aber leider nicht zubiss.Hendrik fing dann aber doch wieder einen spindeldürren 64er auf orangen Maria-Wobbler.Zum Schluss dann nochmal Dramatik. Ein Hecht schnappte sich meinen Castaic und schlitzte gleich wieder aus, ich setzte mit grünschwarzem Conrad-Wobbler nach und konnte ihn gleich nochmal haken. Wieder ausgeschlitzt! Gibts doch nicht. Aber ich blieb cool, Sosy Pike dran und dann doch noch den 68er Hecht raus. 
Als "Absacker" haben wir dann noch etwa 20 Barsche gespinnert und die meisten davon dann auch mal für die Küche mitgenommen. Ansonsten durfte bis auf den einen Hecht alles wieder schwimmen.
Der Hecht läuft also gut, aber für die richtig großen fehlt wohl noch das letzte Quentchen Glück.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

so, ich muss mich ja auch noch melden...am 1. mai war ich mit birger los an unserem kiessee. um 4 aufgestanden, gegen 5 da und als wir kamen lag erstmal nen 80ger schon im gras...sind auch gleich weitergegangen, schon fußabdrücke überall. dann kam der stress: drei weitere angler kamen und wir sind losmarschiert, damit die nicht alles schon mal abfischen. gegen 10 uhr kreischt ein angler, der neben uns stand! jungs!!!! kommt mal bitte helfen! und was war los??? rute krumm, bremse am schreien. 15 minuten adrenalin drill pur, wir alles gefilmt. auf einen meter zehn geschätzt! falsch! 115 cm bei 10,7 kg. birger hat ihn handgelandet, ich gefilmt. einfach geil in dem klaren wasser. habe dann noch pics gemacht und wir konnten ihn überreden, diesen schönen fisch schwimmen zu lassen.

nun zu uns. wir beide natürlich neidisch wie oskar aber froh, sowas mal live mitzuerleben. dann hats geklingelt! birger hat einen, ich filme. so um die 60 cm. dann werf ich aus. rums, guter fisch! ich drill ihn, birger filmt, einfach geiler drill. dann springt er komplett aus dem wasser, schüttelt sich. tschüss und ab der koffer, zwischen 85 und 90 hatte der. ich könnt kotzen, aber was solls, dran hatte ich ihn. weiter gehts. rums, birger hat einen, wieder so um die 50-60 cm. ich hatte um die 6 fische dran und konnte keinen verhaften. birger hat drei gefangen, zwischen 50 und 60 cm. einen traumfisch gesehen und selbst einen dicken drangehabt und auf band. wir waren zufrieden und denken, da geht noch mehr.

heute war ich dann nochmal alleine los an einem anderen gewässer, meinem heimlichen favoriten, birger musste zur uni. mit boot diesmal. angekommen, keiner weiter da, boot gemietet und los gehts. nach 2 stunden birger angerufen, rute zuvor rausgeworfen, gequatscht, infos ausgetauscht und wieder aufgelegt. den blinker gekurbelt und: rums, der sitzt! wieder ein geiler drill, die maihechte geben gas, macht wirklich laune! vor der geplanten handlandung gibt er gas, direkt unters boot, spitze! hatte so um die 75 cm, hab ihn an die rute gehalten, da hängt der ja etwas durch, vielleicht war er größer. leider nur einen erwischt, noch nen fehlbiss auf attractor und blinker.

...morgen gehts weiter.....to be continued 



unter dem link ist der hecht. auf meiner hp, sieh privater tipp, sind noch pics von birgers forelle und meine thailand bilder, wer bock drauf hat...


----------



## zander55 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute mit Kumpel Mahtias am Römersee in Krefeld. Ich konnte auf einen 14 cm Zalt einen 65er Hecht fangen. Matthias hatte einige Fehlbisse und verlor noch einen Hecht im drill.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

so, heute mit birger wieder los gewesen an einem anderen Kiessee. Der hat immer das gleiche Profil. Vor den Füßen gehts ab in die Tiefe, stetig abwärts bis auf 20-30 Meter. Die Hechte sind da noch am laichen, stehen direkt in den Büschen, haben um die 10 Stück gesehen, alle in der gleichen Ecke, der größte um die 80, steht in 10cm tiefem Wasser. Und Bock hatte vorher schon keiner, als wir die Jungs noch gar nicht gesehen hatten. Den es beißt dort eh nur an der Scharkante, im Sommer geht da Null, alles draußen. Ist bekannt, dass die dort später laichen. Nun ja, wir wussten es nicht und daher haben uns die Hechtw Schneider Schwarz gespielt. Erfahrung wars wert. Freitag und Samstag dann wieder dahin, wo auch was geht

Überall werden nur kleine gefangen bis jetzt und ja auch nicht die Menge, die ich mir vorstelle. In anderen Foren siehts mal genauso aus, ein 70ger und größer is schon was. Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass es demnächst besser wird und hier auch wieder richtige Hechte gepostet werden. Also, auf gehts. 

MfG und gute Nacht 
Steffen


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin Mädels,
war heute Abend um halb 9 mal noch schnell rausgefahren an den Vereinsweiher. 
Am Wasser angekommen, erwartete mich schon "Kollega" (.. so nenn ich den Kerl.. weil er immer sagt "Ohhh Kollega wie geht?"...  ), der mit Frolic auf Karpfen fischte.

Ich mich also neben an hingestellt und angefangen mit nem 5er Mepps.. ein bisschen rumgeworfen.. schön parallell zum Ufer usw. 
"Kollega" erzählte mir, dass eben 2 Jungangler da waren, die nach ner halben Stunde mit jeweils einem Hecht im Gepäck wieder abgedampft sind. 

Ich dachte mir.. sauber... da wirste heute bestimmt 4 oder 5 kriegen 
Gerade war ich ca. 50m weitergegangen und hatte nen klenen Wobbler rangemacht.. da schrie einer "Kollega musst du kommen mit Kescher - große Karpfen"...
Ich also Rute hingeschmissen und wieder zurück geeiert um den "großen" Karpfen zu keschern... nach garantiert 10 Minuten Drill landete dann ein riesiger 6 Pfund Karpfen im Kescher... 

Ich war grad um den halben Teich da wars schon bedenklich duster... kurz überlegt... alles klar, ich probiers nochmal am Anfangspunkt.. da stehen immer Hechte... 

Also wieder zurück und noch ein paar Würfe gemacht... den Wobbler richtig schön geführt... war aber nix - kein Zupfer. 

Bis hierhin könnte ich es ja auf die Dunkelheit schieben... sobald es finster wird ist es ja bekanntlich nicht mehr so doll mit den Hechten. 

Aber was dann passierte... ne also das war die Krönung.

Ich steh da, mach ne "Raucherpause" und schau ein bisschen in der Gegend rum.. plötzlich leuchtet die Diode des Bissanzeigers von Kollega auf. 
Der Kerl rennt zur Rute und haut an...
Ich denk mir noch, man was denn das für ein Kasper... der fischt ne Selbsthakmontage mit Frolic und schlägt nach einem minimalen Zupfer an.
Und wie´s halt so ist, erwischt er den Fisch auch noch... das ist ja schon schlimm genug..
Als ich den Fisch dann allerdings keschern sollte, und sah, dass es ein 67er Hecht war, der sich das Frolic geschnappt hatte.. wars aus. 
Hab gleich meine Rute zusammengesteckt und ins Auto geschmissen... an solchen Tagen haben einfach andere das Glück gepachtet 
Aber lustig wars trotzdem 

....


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

|kopfkrattja die Kollegas halt die habens drauf...

:q:q:q


----------



## fantazia (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

erster versuch dies jahr hat nich so wirklich viel gebracht.hatte 1 barsch von ca. 32-35cm und mein vater nen untermaßigen hecht der weiter wachsen darf.....dann noch ein nachläufer kurz vorm hochziehen des köders ausm wasser.habe alle sons so totsicheren stellen abgefischt aber brachte irgendwie  nix.irgendwie scheint es noch bissle zu früh zu sein.naja werde um 14uhr nach der arbeit den nächsten versuch starten.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@franz: oh man, ja, das sind die bekannten tage, an denen man es einfach lassen sollte ;-)

@fantazia: genauso sieht es aus, irgdnwie is es noch nicht so perfekt. scheint ja vielen so zu gehen. mal sehen, was die nächste woche bringt.

das wetter is richtig ******* fürs hecht angeln. hier ist es wolkenlos bei 24 grad, maaaaaaaaaaaaaan und ich habe zeit zum angeln, noch! und in 4 wochen habe ich wieder sau viel zu tun, und dann??? genau, dann beißt es richtig gut und die mamas sind alle am ufer und haben richtig dampf.

nun ja, dann twister ich mal nen frolic ;-)


----------



## Pfiffie79 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

wie gemein :c, aber franz so wie ich dich kenne läst dich das kalt #h


----------



## Pfiffie79 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Da an meine gewässern die hechte noch nicht so wollen war ich heute mal ein paar forellen jagen. mit einem wobbler der aussieht wie ne regenbogenforelle konnte ich ich ein paar forellen überlisten, dabie landete eine mit 40cm in der tüte...dannach ging net mehr viel und ich entschloß mich mal den gummi zu nehmen.....hmmm geht auch |muahah:

meine erste gufierte Bafo


----------



## drathy (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@franz: Hehe, herrliche Geschichte...da hätte ich dann wohl auch mal auf Verdacht den Angelabend abgebrochen....


----------



## Dorschi (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na sauber Pfiffi! Petri heil.
Wenn ich nach Rudolstadt fahre, gucke ich auch immer ganz sehnsüchtig die Saale ab.
Bei mir waren heute morgen in 1 Stunde 2 Lupus mit 40 und 60 angesagt.
Fotos von mir nur noch von aussergewöhnlichen oder entnommenen Fischen.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jupp Dorschi, ich versuche mittlerweile auch soweit möglich die fische die zurückgesetzt werden noch im wasser abzuhaken !


----------



## Zanderkisser (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Pfiffie!!!!

Siehste, manchmal geht´s auch mit Gummi!!

Schöne Bafo´s, ich auch fangen will...


----------



## fantazia (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war heut mal wieder aufm grossen eutiner see.aber bis auf 2 untermaßige leider nix #c scheinen alle im moment noch nich wirklich gut zu fangen.meist nur babys.
http://img369.*ih.us/img369/6449/13ih1.jpg
http://img369.*ih.us/img369/682/00000210fy.jpg
http://img408.*ih.us/img408/7889/00000198pu.jpg
http://img369.*ih.us/img369/5117/00000177an.jpg
http://img355.*ih.us/img355/6981/00000165gv.jpg
http://img355.*ih.us/img355/7314/00000159bo.jpg


----------



## fantazia (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

danke |supergri warn heut aber auch ausnahmsweise mal  auf dem kleineren (hübscheren) teil,weil es aufm grossen bissle zu windig war.

warn da bei dem linken teil der von der brücke in der luft getrennt wird.der grosse is eigentlich besser aber im moment geht auch da leider ausser hecht babys noch nich so viel #c

http://img349.*ih.us/img349/7471/grossereutinersee5zi.jpg


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

morgen wird wieder ne session gestartet. nicht sehr vielversprechend rein wettertechnisch gesehen, aber wunder gibts ja bekanntlich immer wieder. krass windig heute gewesen, sollte doch in der windzugewandten ecke was gehen, bei dem sturm is dort das wasser locker paar grad wärmer.
mfg und gute nacht


----------



## Veit (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ bubbel: Hmm, war echt am Überlegen ob ich heute mal früh vor der Arbeit so 6 bis 7 Uhr ne Stunde Spinnen gehe. Erfahrungsgemäß beißen die Hechte an heißen, sonnigen Tagen ja in der Morgendämmerung trotzdem und das nicht mal schlecht. War zumindest letztes Jahr im Hochsommer zu, da hatte ich nach dem Aalangeln immer schnell noch ein paar Hechte rausgepelzt. 
Aber wie dem auch sei, habe mich heute doch fürs Ausschlafen entschieden.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



> Hmm, war echt am Überlegen ob ich heute mal früh vor der Arbeit so 6 bis 7 Uhr ne Stunde Spinnen gehe.


Genau das mach ich jetzt erstmal


----------



## Wasserpatscher (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das mach ich jetzt erstmal


 
Hast Du genug Frolics mit?......|rolleyes


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

bin wieder da 

1x ca. 50cm langer Hecht auf nen 16er Kopyto... sonst nix. 

Habe aber einige Hechte am Ufer stehen sehen, einen konnt ich fotografieren. 
Wenn man genau hinschaut kann man ihn erkennen


----------



## Blackfoot (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Habe die Woche meinen ersten Hecht in diesem Jahr fangen können.
Köder: Köfi(keiner Barsch)
Grösse: 65 cm

Gruss Blackfoot!!#h


----------



## Raabiat (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe aber einige Hechte am Ufer stehen sehen, einen konnt ich fotografieren.



Wieso starrt der Fisch dat Unterwassergras so an??|kopfkrat
Bei uns stehen die mit dem Schnabel immer Richtung offenes Wasser|supergri ....tz, Hechte gibts

@Blackfoot
Glückwunsch zu dem Hecht auf keinen Barsch|supergri#h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

*Datum:* 03.05.06
*Gewässer:* Ostsee
*Uhrzeit:* 10:30 Uhr
*Witterung:* windig, kühl
*Temperaturen:* 12°C Luft, 5,5°C Wasser
*Zielfisch:* Lachs
*Köder:* Flasher+Grizzly
*Ergebnis:* 100er Lachs, 20pf


----------



## worker_one (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bist du denn verrückt...|supergri
Petri zu dem Silberbarren:m


----------



## Raabiat (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> *Datum:* 03.05.06
> *Gewässer:* Ostsee
> *Uhrzeit:* 10:30 Uhr
> *Witterung:* windig, kühl
> ...



Alter Schwede, guten Apetit|kopfkrat#h
:m schönes Fischli


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...Hey Basti...was ein schönes Teil...

Gaaaaanz dickes Petri von mir....

Beste Grüsse Stefan


----------



## fantazia (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri heil zu deinem schönen riesen lachs :m


----------



## Wasserpatscher (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Uffza! Petrissimus!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@raabiat: das mit dem in richtung gras starren is wohl ein hecht beim laichen, oder nicht? deswegen habe ich in einem unserer gewässer auch noc nichts geholt an hecht, die haben sich ebenso verhalten und alle köder ignoriert.

petri zum lachs. das team-boddenangeln.de berichtet auf deren homepage, dass dieses jahr unglaublich viele und große lachse gefangen werden. haste den beim trolling oder gar wurfangeln erwischt?

mfg steffen


----------



## vertikal (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> *Datum:* 03.05.06
> *Gewässer:* Ostsee
> *Uhrzeit:* 10:30 Uhr
> *Witterung:* windig, kühl
> ...




Alter Schwede!!!
Dickes Petri, Basti! Das sieht ja wieder nach einem super Urlaub aus.
Schöne Tage weiterhin auf der Ostsee!#6


----------



## Pfandpirat (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zu dem Ostsee-Riesen.

Da trau ich mich ja gar nicht meine Forelle zu präsentieren |supergri


Egal. Ich war heute Mittag für eine halbe Stunde an der Saale spinnen, um vielleicht den ersten Raubfisch dieses Jahr zu erwischen. 

Nach ein paar Würfen mit einem Effzett wechselte ich auf einen uralten Mini-Blinker von D.A.M. Der dritte Wurf in Strömungskante brachte einen harten Biss und siehe da, ich konnte meine allererste Forelle landen (nachdem ich bei zwei Sprüngen des Salmoniden tüchtig schwitzte).

Das lustige an der Sache ist, dass ich mit einer 14er Fireline und einem Stahlvorfach angelte, aus Angst vor Hechten.

Uhrzeit: 12:45 Uhr
Fisch: Regenbogner, 40cm, 768g

http://img69.*ih.us/img69/1829/regenbogenf050506klein5sb.th.jpg


----------



## MeRiDiAn (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> petri zum lachs. das team-boddenangeln.de berichtet auf deren homepage, dass dieses jahr unglaublich viele und große lachse gefangen werden. haste den beim trolling oder gar wurfangeln erwischt?


Naja, _"UNGLAUBLICH VIELE"_ ist mit Sicherheit *NICHT* die richtige Formulierung 
Wäre ich Team-Boddenangeln, würde ich aber vermutlich Ähnliches von mir geben.  Letztlich rollt der Rubel nunmal *NUR* wenn Gäste chartern.

Der Lachs war getrollt ... steht doch da: FLASHER+GRIZZLY.

Wenn die Meerforelle der Fisch der 1000 Würfe ist, ist der Lachs mit absoluter Sicherheit, der Fisch der 1000(Schlepp)km. Solche Formulierungen wie die von Dir oben genannten Bubbel, rücken die Schwierigkeit des Fanges, in ein arg falsches Licht. Aber, es gibt weissgott bessere Reviere als jene in der dt. Ostsee  .. dort trifft Dein Zitat dann auch zu.

*@Pfandpirat* ... DICKES PETRI zur strammen Forelle 

mfg
basti


----------



## Holger (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sauber Basti, Glückwunsch zu dem Hammerviech !!! #6 

Du siehst auch sehr stolz aus auf dem Bild.....kannste aber auch sein !


----------



## MeRiDiAn (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> Sauber Basti, Glückwunsch zu dem Hammerviech !!! #6
> 
> Du siehst auch sehr stolz aus auf dem Bild.....kannste aber auch sein !


*DANKE* Holger 

Die Optik täuscht .. war zwar stolz .. aber das Tier war schwer & die Sonne hat geblendet ... so entstand dieser leicht falsch zu interpretierende Gesichtsausdruck |wavey: 

basti


----------



## ForellenMike (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Pfandpirat  Petri auch von mir! Ich glaube allerdings, dass es eher eine Bachforelle ist; hab' noch nie von Rainies mit roten Punkten gehört.

@MeRiDiAn  einfach nur WOW! Ein Salar fehlt mir noch, dürfte auch ruhig etwas kleiner sein...


----------



## AngelAndy20 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Pfandpirat schrieb:
			
		

> Fisch: Regenbogner, 40cm, 768g


 
Komische Regenbogner habt ihr da oben....:q 
Ist ne Bachforelle - trotzdem dickes Petri!


----------



## Case (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zum Lachs, Meridian.!

Was für ein wunderschönes Hammerteil. Und dann noch in der Ostsee gefangen. Mein größter Respekt.!

Natürlich auch Petri zur Bachforelle. Ist viel mehr wert als 'ne Regenbogen.

Case


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dickes Petri Heil an die Lachs(&)forellen Fänger  #6


----------



## Pfandpirat (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke Jungs fürs Petri und die Korrektur! :q

Das schlimmste an der Sache ist, dass meine Freundin (die keinen Fischereischein besitzt) als sie den Fisch sah, zu mir meinte "Das ist doch eine Bachforelle". Ich habe mich natürlich fachmännisch dagegen gewehrt.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@meridian: ja, wird auch viel propaganda sein, wollte deinen fang aber nicht schmälern, das ist ein traumfisch, den viele nie fangen werden, keine frage!

war mit birger heute los. eins steht fest: bei uns laicht der hecht noch über all!!!! heute haben wir sie gesehen, wie sie im flachen rumstöbern und die bugwellen lassen auf kapitale deuten. wasser sehr trüb dort wo wir heute waren, man kann keinen sehen, nur hören. deswegen fangen wir und auch viele andere ja im board, nur kleinere hechte meistens.

so, wir kommen an, wind wie auf der ostsee, raus aufs boot, ich mache den ersten wurf, klingelt es auch schon. super gefreut, wenn er auch nur um die 50 hatte aber wir dachten, jetzt wirds richtig gut. 

denkste, nix mehr bis abends um 19.45 uhr außer ein paar bisse. dann is birgers rute krumm!!! guter fisch, hecht so um die 80. hecht??? vorher haben wir uns gefragt, was geht hier mit zander, alle sagen nur sehr dünner bestand in diesem see. fangen wir mal einen? wir hätte längst mal einen haben müssen. nun ja, aus birgers befürchteter nullrunde wurde ne wunderschöne 73cm Zander-Runde auf ne Grandma, unfassbar cooler fisch und das in diesem see, der proppe voll mit hechten ist und endlich geht mal was außergewöhnliches ran. haben uns riesig gefreut. bild dann später...
morgen gehts weiter. aber den hechten müssen wir hier auf jeden fall noch 1-2 wochen geben, bevor die fänge größerer exemplare wahrscheinlicher wird. 

mfg


----------



## Lachsy (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Basti glückwunsch zum lachs. Ist wohl ein rüganer 

Den anderen Fängern auch ein petri heil

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

zum fisch gehts hier *klick*


----------



## jurner2000 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@bubbel
War zu befürchten, dass der Hecht nach diesem Winter noch nicht überall abgelaicht hat. Hab gestern im Radio gehört, das die Seen in NS eine Wassertemperatur von 5 bis 12 Grad haben. Hab meine pers. Schonzeit um 1 Wo. verlängert. Morgen vormittag gehts locker los. 
PS: Deine HP ist geil (Photos).


----------



## Veit (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri @ birger und bubbel!
Morgen früh is wieder Schniepelcatchen angesagt bei mir.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Basti glückwunsch zum lachs. Ist wohl ein rüganer
> 
> Den anderen Fängern auch ein petri heil
> 
> mfg Lachsy


Morgen Lachsy .. nein, ist kein Rüganer 

Zustimmung .. PETRI den anderen Fängern .. nun wird der Thread ja wieder rasant wachsen, da die Schonzeit nun ja fast überall ausgelaufen ist.

*PETRI @ ALL*


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Basti & all denn anderen  Glücklichen  ein Dickes Petri zu denn Fängen...#6bei mir hat es "noch" nicht rum´s gemacht kommt aber bald hoffe ich:g


----------



## Martin001 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Konnte heute einen Hecht von ca.75cm auf PerchX fangen,weitere von 60 und 80+ konnte ich nicht landen.










MFG Martin


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

*PETRI Martin* .. ein schöner Hecht


----------



## Birger (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So, dann noch mal in Groß für alle, wir wollen ja nicht mit Fotos geizen:






#h


----------



## JohnvanJerk (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich konnte heute nen kleinen Pillemanhecht verhaften. Er jagt wieder ;-)

Gebissen auf Snapp in Effekts


----------



## Veit (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute mit den Boardis MAO und Zanderpapst an den Magdeburgern Gewässern Spinnfischen. 
Ergebnis: MAO 2 Hechte 55 und 64 cm #6  auf Jerk bzw. gelbgrünen Kopyto , ein paar Fehlbisse und einen Aussteiger. Zanderpapst blieb mit Jerk leider ohne Biss.   Ich hatte morgens unabsichtlich auf Blinker einen 64er Karpfen gehakt, dann leider 3 Hechte durch Ausschlitzen verloren |uhoh: auf castaic Real Bait bzw. schwarzweißen Kopyto und zum Schluss noch nen 35er Baby-Hecht auf Salmo Perch gefangen. 
Zwischendurch trafen wir uns noch mit den Boardis Fishhunter283 und Counter-Striker, die bereits einen 69er Hecht auf toten Köderfisch gefangen hatten. #6  
War nicht so mein Glückstag, aber trotzdem wieder ein prima Boarditreff! :m :m :m


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

heute war bei birger und mir ein kampf. drei bisse insgesamt von morgens um 5 bis abends um 19 uhr. birger konnte einen so um die 60 fangen, ich einen beim schleppen, der leider nur um die 45 hatte und einen habe ich versemmelt (war wohl zu klein für den 15er gummi). blinker ohne erfolg. haben den laich der hechte gesehen, wie schon oft gesagt, geduld und spucke, dann wirds was die nächsten wochen. ein angler hat nen 1.20m hecht vor der landung verloren. hard mono??? no no no! seit heute weiß er das wohl auch. stahl ist erste wahl und ende der durchsage.....petri den anderen fängern....endlich gehts hier wieder rund, hoffentlich bald mit größeren fischen und nicht immer nur den babys ;-)


----------



## FreeLee (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So Jungs, bin nu auch wieder im Rennen:

Bei mir gibt´s heute abend Barsch aufm Teller. Der Gute war 48 cm lang, und 1.250 Gramm schwer. 

Und ich Trottelkopf steig natürlich ohne Kamera auf´s Boot. #q Sah nämlich schick aus, wie er so mit aufgestellter Rückenflosse auftaucht, zum Sprung ansetzt, und Fluchten schiebt, wie´n Großer.|rolleyes 

Köder war ein 9 cm langer Tail Dancer in silber-grau. Frisch aus der Packung, rein ins Barschmaul. So lob ich mir das.|supergri 

Und immer noch kein Hecht, dieses Jahr!#c


----------



## hocicio (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute das erste mal dieses Jahr auf Hecht los. Also um 03.00 Uhr Augen auf und ab zu meinem Onkel. Um 05.00 waren wir dann endlich am Wasser (Bodden), schnell das Boot klar gemacht und los gings...Nach einer halben Stunde fahrt durfte der Gummifisch das erste mal in seinen Arbeitsbereich eintauchen. Bis acht Uhr passierte dann gar nix...außer einer ordentlichen Welle und viel Kraut nichts besonderes.
Und dann gings los... 
Wir suchten uns eine neue Kante und ließen uns von 3,5m auf 2m rauftreiben...rumms...der erste Biß...der erste Drill...der erste Fisch! Dem war das Wasser wohl noch zu kalt, kaum Gegenwehr aber geschickt in die Strömung gelegt. Was wir für einen 70´ger-80´ger hielten entpuppte sich dann schnell als ein 103cm Prachtbursche...so kanns weiter gehen...ähm ich meine so gings weiter...Boot kurz umsetzen und neue Drift mitnehmen...ssrrrrr und die Bremse kreischt wieder. Endlich mal einer der nicht gleich ins Boot will!!...89cm und kein bisschen häßlich...:q :q 
Das Spielchen wiederholten wir dann bis ca.10.30 Uhr
Ergebniss: 1x 100cm, 1x 90cm, 1x 78cm und ein "kleinen" von 65cm (+die beiden obigen)
Ein 90++ Exemplar konnte sich gerade noch so aus dem Kescher retten, blieb mit dem Köder oben im Netz hängen und hat sich beim rausheben einfach mal gerade gemacht, lag dann auf dem Kescher und viel zurück ins Wasser. Drei weitere sind nach mehr oder weniger langem Drill verloren gegangen...
Fazit: schönes Wetter, schöne Fische und erfolgreich ins neue Jahr gestartet..und jetzt wird gegrillt, geräuchert und gebraten was das Zeug hält...#h 

PS: für alle die jetzt nach Luft schnappen, mit den Armen rudern und sich fragen wie man soviel Fisch mitnehmen kann...keiner war voll Laich und ich hab Freunde und Verwandte, die essen auch Fisch :g


----------



## Carp4Fun (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi,

Hab mich die ersten beide Maitage auch ein wenig auf Raubfisch versucht. Die Hechte waren leider alle nur zwischen 50 und 59 cm lang und durften wieder schwimmen. (Schonmaß liegt hier bei 60 cm) Beim Angeln auf Köderfische ging mir allerdings noch ein schöner Barsch von 41 cm an die Rute. Köder war ein kleiner Tauwurm, der eigentlich für die kleinen Barsche gedacht war... 
Ein Kumpel hatte dann einige Tage später nochmal zugeschlagen und fing in unserem Vereinsgewässer zwei Hechte von 62 und 74 cm.#6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri carp4fun  geiler barsch!


----------



## doggie (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				hocicio schrieb:
			
		

> PS: für alle die jetzt nach Luft schnappen, mit den Armen rudern und sich fragen wie man soviel Fisch mitnehmen kann...keiner war voll Laich und ich hab Freunde und Verwandte, die essen auch Fisch :g


....schade, dass Du keine Freunde und Verwandte hast, die anstatt einen Hecht zu verspeisen, auch noch in ein paar Jahren gerne solch schönen Exemplare fangen würden. Vielleicht hättest Du dich dann bezüglich Entnahme  ein wenig anders entschieden!|rolleyes

Gruß!

doggie


----------



## Veit (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nunja, wenn der Fisch sinnvoll verwertet wird, ist gegen die Entnahme nix einzuwenden. - Meine Meinung! Hätte selbst wohl keinen oder maximal einen dieser Hechte mitgenommen, weil ich nix damit anfangen könnte, aber das spielt ja hier keine Rolle.
Das Foto allerdings ist gelinde gesagt sehr unschön! Mit schlimmeren Titulierungen halte ich mich aus Anstand mal zurück. - Meine Meinung!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Das Foto allerdings ist gelinde gesagt sehr unschön!



Sieht ein bißchen aus wie im Schlachthaus die Schweinehälften - war jedenfalls meine erste Assoziation...


----------



## Raabiat (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Das mich das Bild so besonders anspricht kann ich auch nicht sagen#d Aber wer eine hungrige Familie zu ernähren hat wird wissen worauf es ankommt

PS: das Bild hättst dir kneifen können#q


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. Mai 2006)

*So!*

Das Bild is weg, die Sonne scheint - heute abend ist also das Flachwasser schön warm und ein paar Wölkchen sind auch gemeldet!
Also tretet keine Dissi hier los sondern arbeitet mal was schneller, dann könnt ihr heut abend angeln jehn und mich mich herrlichen Meterhechtbildern erfreun   !

So long
Andy


----------



## Raabiat (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: So!*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bild is weg,


oh, recht haste...find ich nett



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> die Sonne scheint


nochmal recht



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> - heute abend ist also das Flachwasser schön warm und ein paar Wölkchen sind auch gemeldet!


und schon wieder recht



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Also tretet keine Dissi hier los


will ja keiner...haben sich eigentlich alle zusammengerissen, selbst in der ausdrucksweise der kritik...find ich eigentlich gut



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> sondern arbeitet mal was schneller,


#d wie soll ich das denn machen?? 70°C Kaffee trinkt sich auf ex nich so gut



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> dann könnt ihr heut abend angeln jehn


diesmal haste nicht recht:c



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> und mich mich herrlichen Meterhechtbildern erfreun


hmm, ja....schön säuberlich nebeneinander an nem Lattenzaun aufgehängt|uhoh: Am 29. Mai kriegste deinen Meterhecht von mir präsentiert!!!!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: So!*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> oh, recht haste...find ich nett


 
Find ich nett dass Du mir recht gibst!:q 




			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal recht


 
äh - tja, ich kann mit lob nich umgehn...|rolleyes :q 




			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> und schon wieder recht


 
|rotwerden 




			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> will ja keiner...haben sich eigentlich *alle zusammengerissen*, selbst in der ausdrucksweise der kritik...find ich eigentlich gut


 
Stimmt! Es muss MAI sein...|kopfkrat :m 



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> wie soll ich das denn machen?? 70°C Kaffee trinkt sich auf ex nich so gut


 
Wie Kaffee? Kaltes Wasser übern Kopp und los!!!#d 




			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> diesmal haste nicht recht


 
Unverschämt! Setz mal Prioritäten!:c 



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, ja....schön säuberlich nebeneinander an nem Lattenzaun aufgehängt|uhoh: Am 29. Mai kriegste deinen Meterhecht von mir präsentiert!!!!


 
Böser Seitenhieb :q #h 
Biste am 29. am Rursee oder wo?#c Sag mal Bescheid, ich komm keschern 

So, jenug OT!|uhoh:

PS: Deine Sig is der Brüller!!! *MUH-hahahaha* ;-))


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

:v :v :v   die bodden sind mit abstand das geilste hechtgewässer deutschlands, wenn nicht europas und eins der besten der welt.....jeder weiß warum, drum schlagt (wenigstens mal nicht dort, meine herren man) nicht mit dem knüppel rum. wenn ich reich wäre, würde ich jedem, der einen dicken hecht zurücksetzt, 100 euro geben, leider bin ich dafür zu arm ;-)


----------



## Raabiat (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: So!*

:::Offtopic ein:::


			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Böser Seitenhieb :q #h


Oh, war ja absolut überhaupt nicht beabsichtigt!:q



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Biste am 29. am Rursee oder wo?#c Sag mal Bescheid, ich komm keschern


Nee, hättest du indirekt auch in meinem Beitrag lesen können. In den Zeilen stand das ich einen Meterhecht will und zwischen den Zeilen stand das es den im Rursee nicht für mich gibt! War am 1. Mai mit Frank und Guide Marcel dort und hatten nur spärlichen Fischkontakt. War aber echt nett anzuschauen euer Teich!!!! Ausserdem muss man meine Durchschnittsfische nicht keschern, ne Zwei-Finger-Landung tuts auch, ich fisch ja nicht mit Riesenblinkern  (das war ein Seitenhieb:q)

@Bubbel
Ich hoffe deine Bitte findet bei einigen Gehör! Am Reich werden arbeitest du ja, oder wofür studierst du?:q Ich komme in ein paar Jahren auf dein Angebot zurück 

:::Offtopic aus:::

allen anderen ein Petri Heil in diesen wunderschön warmen Tagen#h


----------



## hocicio (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

OK..das Bild war vielleicht nicht das Beste...aber jetzt ist es ja weg!
Wenn ich denn mal die Zeit hab angeln zu fahren nehm ich den Fisch auch mit (einer der Gründe warum ich angeln gehe). In Binnengewässern hätte ich warscheinlich nur einen mitgenommen...aber ich sehe nicht ein warum ich gefangene Fische zurücksetzen soll damit sie dann dem Fischer oder dem nächsten "Touri" ins Netz schwimmen! 
Und seid froh das ihr nicht mitbekommt was da so an einem Tag aus dem Wasser kommt! 
Damit ist dann das Thema auch wieder beendet...geht angeln und macht es besser #h


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@rabiaat: richtig 

@hocicio: im bodden wird sau viel zurückgesetzt, dank hervorrangender aufklärungsarbeit des team boddenangeln und anderer. nimm so viel mit wie du willst, ist dein recht.
und nicht wundern, wenn auch dort bald nur die lütten rumgammeln...."da is genug fisch, lieber ich als andere oder der fischer" ))))))))))))))))))))))
jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa man, super einstellung, genauso kenn ich das....rums, boing, doing und ruff den knüppel....

@rabiaat: ich zieh hiermit mein angebot zurück, das würde mir auch wenn ich reich wäre, einfach zu teuer ;-)


----------



## MeRiDiAn (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				hocicio schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ich sehe nicht ein warum ich gefangene Fische zurücksetzen soll damit sie dann dem Fischer oder dem nächsten "Touri" ins Netz schwimmen!


Echt ne miese Einstellung ! _"Wenn nicht der, dann eben ich!?"_ .. Sorry, aber so hab ich das letzte Mal im Kindergarten gedacht !



			
				hocicio schrieb:
			
		

> Und seid froh das ihr nicht mitbekommt was da so an einem Tag aus dem Wasser kommt!





			
				hocicio schrieb:
			
		

> ..geht angeln und macht es besser #h


.. wir können uns schon denken, was da pro Tag so aus dem Wasser kommt .. umso abstruser ist ein Verhalten wie das Deinige !

In einem Punkt sei Dir gewiss ... ES MACHEN ENORM VIELE BESSER, ALS DU !


----------



## Case (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				hocicio schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich denn mal die Zeit hab angeln zu fahren nehm ich den Fisch auch mit (einer der Gründe warum ich angeln gehe). In Binnengewässern hätte ich warscheinlich nur einen mitgenommen...aber ich sehe nicht ein warum ich gefangene Fische zurücksetzen soll damit sie dann dem Fischer oder dem nächsten "Touri" ins Netz schwimmen!



Richtig.!
Ich hätt' sie auch mitgenommen wenn ich sie vernünftig verwerten könnte.
Nur hätte ich niemals einen Bericht oder Fotos in's Anglerboard gestellt.
Die verschenkten Fische wären sonst gekauft worden. Möglicherweise wären 
die auch aus dem Bodden gekommen. Der Berufsfischer freut sich über jeden zurückgesetzten Hecht. 

Case


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...es lohnt nicht sich aufzuregen...solche Menschen wird keiner ändern, die Einstellung schon gar nicht  #d  

grüsse Stefan


----------



## vertikal (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> .. wir können uns schon denken, was da pro Tag so aus dem Wasser kommt .. umso abstruser ist ein Verhalten wie das Deinige !
> 
> In einem Punkt sei Dir gewiss ... ES MACHEN ENORM VIELE BESSER, ALS DU !




Treffer, versenkt! Dem ist nix mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

so, bevor wieder jemand schreibt, fangt nicht wieder mit c&r an: meint tipp: die pottfischer untr uns stellen nicht erst sone eckligen bilder rein und niemand muss doch sagen, hab sie alle mitgenommen, dann wird beiden seiten rechnung getragen. fänge posten, dafür is der thread ja da aber man muss ja keine seite aufstacheln und ich muss leider gestehen, dass meine finger sofort gemeines tippen, wenn ich so was sehen und lesen muss. und wie man hier ja sieht, sind viele meiner meinung. 
also, küchen und schlachtfotos weglassen, dann können sone diskussionen nicht erst entfachen, die pfannenfischer sind zu frieden und wir auch. 
noch nen schönen sonnigen tag 

ach ja, ab nächste woche soll das sonnenwetter umschlagen, dann wirds ja wohl wieder besser, wenn dann noch die hechte etwas reinhauen mit ihrem nachwuchselein, könnte die rute mal wieder richtig krum sein...dennoch geh ich morgen los, ich kanns net lassen, zu heiß zu heiß ;-)

mfg steffen


----------



## thorsten73 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

wahrscheinlich gibt es das Thema C&R schon so lange es das Board gibt. Ich stolper jedenfalls immer wieder drüber. Auch ich esse gerne selbstgefangenen Fisch. Aber das Board soll doch auch dazu dienen unser tolles Hobby so schön wie möglich darzustellen. Mit tollen Bildern am Wasser, wo wir unsere Passion ja schließlich auch ausleben und nicht im Schlachthaus. Ich lese gerne im board und freu mich über so tolle Berichte und Bilder wie z.B. von meridian. Das läßt die Zeit bis zum 15.05. etwas erträglicher erscheinen.


----------



## Veit (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> ...es lohnt nicht sich aufzuregen...solche Menschen wird keiner ändern, die Einstellung schon gar nicht  #d
> 
> grüsse Stefan


Richtig!
Will hier auch nicht zuweit die Klappe aufreißen, hatte auch letztens mal ein Bild mit 20 toten Barschen reingestellt nur der Unterschied ist eben, dass wir nur dieses eine Mal gezielt los gegangen sind um die dann auch alle mitzunehmen.
Wer aber angelt um dann immer alles mitzunehmen, kann doch auch gleich ins Fischgeschäft gehen.
Ich gehe Angeln um Spass und Erholung in der Natur zu finden und der Nebeneffekt ist, dass ich mir gelegentlich mal nen schönen Fisch für die Küche mitnehmen kann.
Meine subjektive Ansicht - Man kann sie gut finden oder nicht.


----------



## Pilkman (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> ... wer aber angelt um dann immer alles mitzunehmen, kann doch auch gleich ins Fischgeschäft gehen. Ich gehe Angeln um Spass und Erholung in der Natur zu finden und der Nebeneffekt ist, dass ich mir gelegentlich mal nen schönen Fisch für die Küche mitnehmen kann. ...



Veit, das hast Du sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht. #6

Gelegentlich mal einen Fisch für die Küche mitnehmen, heißt aber nun mal auch Maß zu halten und nicht ALLES Maßige abzuschlagen, was den Köder genommen hat. 

PS:
Die Aussage "Wenn ich´s nicht mache, dann machen´s die anderen" ist wirklich recht schwach. Jeder schiebt die Verantwortung auf den nächsten. Also eher mal mit positivem Beispiel voran gehen und die Fische zurücksetzen, vor allem wenn man selbst gar keine Verwertung vorgesehen hat. #6


----------



## bennie (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				hocicio schrieb:
			
		

> OK..das Bild war vielleicht nicht das Beste...aber jetzt ist es ja weg!
> Wenn ich denn mal die Zeit hab angeln zu fahren nehm ich den Fisch auch mit (einer der Gründe warum ich angeln gehe). In Binnengewässern hätte ich warscheinlich nur einen mitgenommen...aber ich sehe nicht ein warum ich gefangene Fische zurücksetzen soll damit sie dann dem Fischer oder dem nächsten "Touri" ins Netz schwimmen!
> Und seid froh das ihr nicht mitbekommt was da so an einem Tag aus dem Wasser kommt!
> Damit ist dann das Thema auch wieder beendet...geht angeln und macht es besser #h


 
Eine Frage, vllt verstehe ich es nicht, aber wieso nimmst du nicht einen Hecht für deinen eigenen Bedarf mit??
Man soll nur so viel Fisch mitnehmen wie man *selbst* verwerten kann oder? So lernt es jeder und ich finde das auch gut so.... jeder hat mal einen übermäßig tollen Fangtag aber jeden Fisch den man fängt und selbst nicht verwerten kann an Freunde und überhaupt jeden den man kennt zu verschenken halte ich für rücksichtslos! #d #d #d


Ich will dir nicht deinen Fang streitig machen oder dir C&R für jeden Fisch vorschreiben aber das finde ich echt maßlos....  ein einziger dieser Fische wäre für mich ein Traum....


----------



## fish4fun (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo,

es gibt aber auch Regionen da ist es verboten maßige Fische zurückzusetzen außerhalb der Schonzeit (und inerhalb der des Sichtbereichs eines Aufsehers).


----------



## fantazia (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

finde es auch nich ok das er (sone leute immer fertig gemacht werden)erreichen tut ihr damit eh nix.sowas sieht nunmal jeder anders.und was er gemacht hat is nich verboten.also muss man seine entscheidung auch irgendwie akzeptieren,auch wenn man selber vllt anders entschieden hätte.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Veit, das hast Du sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht.


Das seh ich anders. 



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> ... wer aber angelt um dann immer alles mitzunehmen, kann doch auch gleich ins Fischgeschäft gehen. Ich gehe Angeln um Spass und Erholung in der Natur zu finden und der Nebeneffekt ist, dass ich mir gelegentlich mal nen schönen Fisch für die Küche mitnehmen kann. ...



Der Sinn des ersten Satzes mag sich mir nicht erschließen, ich gehe angeln um eben nicht ins Fischgeschäft gehen zu müssen


----------



## Raabiat (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sinn des ersten Satzes mag sich mir nicht erschließen, ich gehe angeln um eben nicht ins Fischgeschäft gehen zu müssen



Und das erschliesst sich mir widerrum nicht!
Denn ich geh manchmal ins Fischgeschäft weil ich vor dem Angeln gehen so eine große Klappe hatte |supergri|supergri#h

Spässle....im Fischgeschäft sind se fertich und ich muss nur noch reinbeissen....


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@fish4fun: falsch. wenn mir der aneignungswille fehlt, dar ich zurücksetzen, wenn ich eben auf DIESEN fisch keinen bock habe. wer sucht mal das gesetz raus? find es nicht. am besten sind die hier an einem unserer gewässer. sagen die zu mir: "na, was haben wir denn da zurückgesetzt, is doch verboten!!!"
da kann ich nur sagen: "naaaaaaa, schön mit lebendem köfi gefischt?" 

und mal ehrlich. auf der stadtentwicklungsseite von berlin steht unter einem punkt: "[FONT=verdana,geneva,arial,sansserif]Wollen Sie einen Fisch in das Gewässer zurücksetzen, so lassen Sie ihn unmittelbar nach dem Fang ohne Zwischenhälterung mit der erforderlichen Schonung und Sorgfalt wieder frei."

dann steht unter einem anderen punkt: "[/FONT][FONT=verdana,geneva,arial,sansserif] Mit der Handangel gefangene und gehälterte Fische dürfen nicht in das Fanggewässer zurückgesetzt werden." 
aaaaaaaahhhhhh, was denn nun??? ganz einfach: ich schließe daraus, jeder so wie er will und wie gesagt, pb sagt auf einer dvd selbst, dass es schwammig ist und wenn ich nicht gerade 10 minuten den fisch penetriere sondern gleich zurücksetze is das ok....und wisst ihr was das coolste ist? niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie wird sich was ändern...und ich muss immer wieder was dazusagen, weil ich es nicht lassen kann und dieses thema mich immer wieder aufregt. so is das, wenn zwei seiten aufeinander treffen, die beide glauben, sie sind im recht 
mfg
[/FONT]


----------



## FreeLee (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So, und nun zur Aufklärungsarbeit:

Viele von Euch scheinen es nicht zu wissen, bzw. wollen es nicht wahr haben, was in der 2006er Satzung des LAV Mecklenburg-Vorpommern steht!

Uns wird darin ausdrücklich verboten, "...Fische zu beangeln, einzig um deren Länge und Gewicht zu ermitteln!..." Also was maßig ist, und keine Schonzeit hat, MUSS entnommen werden. 

Dieser und der weitere Text in der Satzung wurde eigenes erdacht, um dem Karpfenmißbrauch Herr zu werden. Sehr lobenswert, wie ich finde.

Gut, nun ist der Bodden kein LAV-Gewässer, aber wenn hocicio mit seinem Onkel zusammen 6 Hechte fängt, dann ist das im Rahmen, und völlig akzeptabel.

Zufällig weiß ich, dass er kaum Zeit zum Angeln hat, und wir gehören auch nicht zu den "Profis", die 100 Hechte im Jahr fangen. Von daher "sei es ihm verziehen", wenn er nach so einer Sternstunde, einfach mal ans Essen denkt!

So, fertig!


----------



## leowar (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				FreeLee schrieb:
			
		

> So, und nun zur Aufklärungsarbeit:
> 
> Viele von Euch scheinen es nicht zu wissen, bzw. wollen es nicht wahr haben, was in der 2006er Satzung des LAV Mecklenburg-Vorpommern steht!
> 
> ...


 

Jo stimme ich zu...Ich war gestern los und habe zwei Hechte geangelt..beide schwimmen wieder aber wenn einer die mitnehmen will dann soll er das tun.Diese Diskussionen sind sooo sinnlos.Das Bild war auch net verkehrt...schöne Burshcen weiter so und Grüße nach Rostock..die sind doch alle nur neidisch.. |bla: |bla: |bla: 

Ich habe eher was gegen Leute die jeden Tag angeln gehen und alles mitnehmen jeden TAg...aber einmal am We angeln gegangen da kann man schon sein Spaß haben und quasi mitnehmen,,,


PS:Was ist mit den Heringen...da werden auch 200 Stück mitgenommen... ja ja :m


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

wenn wir alle zurücksetzen würden, würden wir kollektiv was erreichen und gemeinsam die Bestände unserer Gewässer sichern. Das Meer is nicht unerschöpflich voll mit Fisch aber weniger gefährdet als ein Teich, Fluss oder die Dodden. Und wenn es einge nicht begreifen wollen, dass sie FALSCH und nicht mit der angebrachten Nachhaltigkeit handeln, dann lasst es halt. alter falter


----------



## bennie (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

mich regt es auf, dass er die hechte weiterverschenkt weil er sie nicht alle verwerten kann..... sowas ist echt nicht vertrebar und rückt uns angler wieder mal ins falsche licht...

*es geht doch einzig und allein ums das selektive und maßvolle entnehmen!!!*

*kopfschüttel* wenn selbst ich das schon erkenne ....ich halte zwar nix von c&r diskussionen aber dies ist keine ....


----------



## fish4fun (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Bubbel2000

ich wäre sehr froh wenn es FALSCH ist. Leider wurde ich bei uns belehrt, das es mir NICHT erlaubt ist einen maßigen Fisch zürrückzusetzen. Bayern tickt evtl. auch ein bischen anders? Mir würde mit Entzug der Lizenz gedroht oder einen Karpfen abzuschlagen. Also durfte ich einpacken und meine Erholung am Wasser (mit dem Karpfen im Gepäck) beenden. Seit dem achte ich sehr genau darauf, ob ich alleine am Wasser bin oder lieber einpacke bzw. gar nicht erst anfange.

Dies sollte nicht falsch verstanden werden, ich nehme manchmal aber sehr selten einen Fisch mit, leider fehlt mir ein verbindlicher Hinweis warum ich den Hecht z.B. zurrücksetzen darf weil ich nur Forellen mag. Für sachdienliche Hinweise bin ich SEHR dankbar.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@fish4fun: ich auch und ich höre es überall, dass es lücken gibt, die man umgehen kann. erklärt mir mal einer bitte, warum dvds verkauft werden dürfen (uli b., profiblinker, blinker und fisch und fang dvds etc...........), wo fische stets zurückgesetzt werden? warum reden die ganzen profis davon, bitte zurückzusetzen, so auch uli beyer und tausend andere, die stets fische zurücksetzen. wenn das verboten wäre, dann dürfte doch niemand diese dvds veröffentlichen oder was? 

DAS VERSTEH ICH NICHT; KANN DA JEMAND HELFEN???

@fish4fun: check ich einfach nicht, die reaktion. biste mal wieder an den falschen geraten.  und wie gesagt, der, der dich da zur schnecke gemacht hat, hat der noch nie nen lebenden köfi verwendet oder wird dort nicht mit dieser methode gefischt? ich hätt schön meinen mund gehalten, damit der nicht noch mehr stress macht. sone leute muss man ignorieren. mal sehen, was die anderen schreiben....


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

http://www.anglerverband.com/DAV/de/standp/zuruecksetzen/index.php

der link wurde an anderer stelle bereits gepostet...[SIZE=-1]www.*catch*-*release*.de
weitere infos dort....
[/SIZE]


----------



## the doctor (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> mich regt es auf, dass er die hechte weiterverschenkt weil er sie nicht alle verwerten kann..... sowas ist echt nicht vertrebar und rückt uns angler wieder mal ins falsche licht...
> 
> *es geht doch einzig und allein ums das selektive und maßvolle entnehmen!!!*
> 
> *kopfschüttel* wenn selbst ich das schon erkenne ....ich halte zwar nix von c&r diskussionen aber dies ist keine ....



|good:

so sehe ich das auch!!!!!

Dann könnten wir hier in Deutschland viel mehr Fisch fangen.


----------



## Grundangler85 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Es gibt kein richtiges Gesetz wo drin steht das man jeden maßigen Fisch töten muss und mitnehmen muss. Hab ich im Blinker gelesen wie dort ein Hechtexperte auf diese C & R Frage geantwortet hat.

Ich kann gerne morgen mal zitieren wenner wollt :q


----------



## Pilkman (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				FreeLee schrieb:
			
		

> ... viele von Euch scheinen es nicht zu wissen, bzw. wollen es nicht wahr haben, was in der 2006er Satzung des LAV Mecklenburg-Vorpommern steht!
> 
> Uns wird darin ausdrücklich verboten, "...Fische zu beangeln, einzig um deren Länge und Gewicht zu ermitteln!..." Also was maßig ist, und keine Schonzeit hat, MUSS entnommen werden. ...



@ FreeLee

Ääähm, hallo?  Seit wann sind 1 + 1 = 3?! |kopfkrat 

Aussage 1 entsprechend der Gewässerordnung des LAV M-V lautet: "Das gezielte Angeln mit dem ausschließlichen Ziel, Maße und Gewicht der gefangenen Fische zu dokumentieren und sie anschließend wieder in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen, ist verboten."

Und Du machst daraus die Interpretation, dass "ALLES entnommen werden MUSS, was maßig ist und keine Schonzeit hat"? 

Damit schießt Du aber nicht nur etwas, sondern sogar äußerst deutlich über das Ziel hinaus. |kopfkrat 

Die Aussage des LAV M-V bedeutet nämlich lediglich, dass man nicht von vornherein mit der Absicht zum Angeln gehen darf, Fische zu angeln, aber keinen davon sinnvoll zu verwerten. 
Wird sich aber immer die Option der Entnahme und Verwertung vorbehalten, egal ob es sich dabei um einen kleineren Karpfen, einen verletzten Hecht, einen Zander, ein paar Barsche oder was auch immer handelt, genügt man dieser Vorschrift. Wer natürlich nur mit Abhakmatte und ohne "Träumerstock" und Filetiermesser angelt, wird sicherlich Schwierigkeiten haben, dies glaubhaft zu machen. Mal ganz abgesehen von der Nachprüfbarkeit von inneren Motiven. 

Wie gesagt, eine PFLICHT der Entnahme kann man aus dem genannten Zitat der Gewässerordnung KEINESFALLS herleiten. Wer das versucht, sucht eigentlich nur eine Entschuldigung.


----------



## fish4fun (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Bubble 

vielen Dank für den Link! 

Leider sind die Infos m.E. sehr oberflächig da sie nicht die Bestimmungen der einzelnen Bundesländer genauer erörtern.

Also muss ich mich wohl weiter verstecken.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich empfehle: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/250/112/


----------



## Veit (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Was mich stört ist eben diese Fleischmacherei, die durch so ein Foto dokumentiert wird oder zumindest wurde. Finde das irgendwie ekelhaft! Gut dass er es rausgenommen hat!  
Und die Argumenation mit dem Fischernetz ist natürlich auch mehr als fragwürdig, das habe ja nun auch schon andere erwähnt.
Dazu kommt noch, dass mancher wohl auch nicht soweit denken kann oder will, was wäre wenn denn jeder handeln würde.
Überlegt mal! Immer mehr Angler, immer professionellere Methoden, immer bessere Technik um an den Fisch zu kommen. Und die Fischbestände? werden die auch immer besser? Wer jetzt JA sagt, der braucht dringend Hilfe.       
Sinnvollste Konsequenz solcher Handlungen wäre es für mich einfach mal die Mindestmaße anzuheben und vorallem die Fangbegrenzungen runterzuschrauben. Von daher find ich das in Bayern schon ok, da sind die Regelungen in dieser Hinsicht ja teilweise recht streng. Ein Hecht pro Tag darf raus, das ist ok. 60 cm Mindestmaß! Von soner schönen Portion bin ich bisher immer völlig satt geworden und ich würde mich wenns ums Essen generell geht mal als Vielfraß bezeichnen auch wenn mans mir nicht ansieht  Wieso müssen den einige immer gleich ihre ganze Verwandschaft mit Fisch versorgen? Das halte ich nicht für den Sinn der Sportfischerei.
Ich verschenke auch immer mal nen Fisch an nen guten Freund oder meine Family, aber dann nehme ich nicht gleich noch ein, zwei weitere für mich selbst mit sondern verzichte an dem Tag halt auf "meinen Anteil".


----------



## fish4fun (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Franz 16

Das ist doch mal ein brauchbarer Link!!!!!!!!

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				fish4fun schrieb:
			
		

> @ Franz 16
> 
> Das ist doch mal ein brauchbarer Link!!!!!!!!
> 
> Vielen Dank.



|kopfkratfür was brauchbar...?
Für den Glauben oder das Recht!?



|rolleyes


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkratfür was brauchbar...?
> Für den Glauben oder das Recht!?
> 
> 
> ...



Für den Glauben an das Recht!


----------



## Marcus van K (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@chris und Ekehard, war bestimmt n schöner Tag Glückwunsch euch beiden

@FreeLee genau mein reden 



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Ich kann es nicht mehr hören und lesen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #q  

Ich steh kurz vorm Ausbruch :e

Da hat er mal n geilen Tag erwischt und ihr hackt gleich wieder voll drauf rum!
Kann mich noch gut an Fotos hier erinnern da wurden 55er und kleinere Hechte angepriesen wie nichts gutes die dann aber dazu auch noch fast verhungert dünn aussahen.
Meint ihr wenn Hocicio jeden tag 6 Stück Fangen würde, würde er alle einsacken? Reisst euch mal zusammen Jungs! Der Pure Neid ist hier nicht mehr zu übersehen!

Ich könnt noch weiter schreiben aber ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr......


Bin jamal gespannt ob einige was runterschlucken können oder ob ich gleich einige Breitseiten abbekomme......


----------



## Veit (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Marcus van K schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mich noch gut an Fotos hier erinnern da wurden 55er und kleinere Hechte angepriesen wie nichts gutes die dann aber dazu auch noch fast verhungert dünn aussahen.
> Meint ihr wenn Hocicio jeden tag 6 Stück Fangen würde, würde er alle einsacken? Reisst euch mal zusammen Jungs! Der Pure Neid ist hier nicht mehr zu übersehen!


Hmm auch wenn du es mir nicht glaubst, aber ich bin darauf überhaupt nicht neidisch. Weißte warum? Weil ich ganz genau weiß, dass ich die gleichen Hechte wenn nicht noch mehr auch fangen würde, wenn ich da oben wohne. Denn wenn ich mir ein Gewässer oder nen Zielfisch vorknüpfe, dann mit vollsten, täglichen Einsatz. Da würde ich mich reinfriemeln, das kannste wissen. Mag überheblich klingen, ist aber halt so. 
Ich freue mich mehr drüber, wenn ich hier bei mir an der Saale mal einen Meterhecht im Jahr fangen, als wenn ich einmal zum Bodden fahren würde und da dann das Glück hätte drei zu erwischen um es an nem Beispiel zu veranschaulichen. (Soll jetzt gewiss nicht heißen, dass ich dran glaube, dass ich diese drei Meterhechte da oben auf Anhieb fangen würde) Weil ich mir diesen Fisch hier viel härter "erkämpfen" muss als da oben, ganz einfach weil die Anzahl von Meterhechten in den hiesigen Gewässern ein ganz kleiner Bruchteil von dem der Bodden ist. Ein 70er ist nunmal hier an manchem Gewässer schon fast was besonderes. Die Qualität eines Anglers zeigt sich daran, was er aus den ihm gegebenen Möglichkeiten macht, davon bin ich fest überzeugt und darum wäre es unbegründet, wenn hier auch nur einer neidisch auf dieses Fangergebnis ist.


----------



## fish4fun (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Stimmt Marcus,

hier sollten Bilder und Fangmeldungen rein! 

Ich möchte mal um Entschuldigung bitten das ich in diesem Thread mir andere Infos zweckentfremded besorgt habe.

Also weiter mit schönen Raubfischen.

Danke nochmal an alle.


----------



## Marcus van K (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ja Veit dann spar mal n paar Mücken zusammen und komm mal hoch und dann kannst du uns deine Angelqualitäten ja mal zeigen und vergiss diene Aal montagen nicht, denn schlafen kannste für diesen WEtripp Knicken


----------



## Case (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jo, Fisch4fun

Sonntagvormittag gefangen.... 



Schwimmt wieder.|supergri 

Case


----------



## tanner (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

habe beim Aalangeln (fingerlange Rotfeder-Pose-Grund) einen 85er Hecht landen können, Vorfach mono 0,35, leider bis zum Futtersack geschluckt, musste ihn verwerten, er hätts nicht überlebt


----------



## fish4fun (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ case

so soll es sein. Schönes Foto vom schönen Fisch.


----------



## Raabiat (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Case,

Döbel sind schön....viel schöner als so dumme Diskussionen...

herrlicher Fisch, Glückwunsch


----------



## rudlinger (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Marcus van K schrieb:
			
		

> Der Pure Neid ist hier nicht mehr zu übersehen!


Genau der pure Neid ist das. Schlachtet ab, was am Haken ist, dann bleiben die Angeltouristen auch weg. Warum fahren denn soviele an die Bodden? Lupus fang ich auch in Leipzig, brauch ich doch nicht an den Bodden fahren. Ein bissel weiterdenken ist manchmal auch nicht verkehrt. 
@all
War am WE Forellen ärgern, viele über 40 cm, habe aber nur 2 entnommen, da es noch nicht viele in dem Bach gibt und ich will in 5 Jahren noch schöne Forellen fangen und keine halblangen Döbel. Foddos kommen später


----------



## Kurzer (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin zusammen,

bin ich hier richtig im "Raubfischthread"?! 

Hab am vergangenen Wochenende 2 Hechte von ca. 70 cm und nen paar Barsche überlisten können. Ein Wels von ca. nem Meter nah auch meinen flachlaufenden Wobbler. 

Alle Fische schwimmen wieder! War nen schöner Vormittag am Wasser! ;->


----------



## MeRiDiAn (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Marcus van K schrieb:
			
		

> Meint ihr wenn Hocicio jeden tag 6 Stück Fangen würde, würde er alle einsacken?


JA, meine ich, denn seine *WENN-DU-NICHT, DANN-ICH-*Aussage bekräftigt mich in dieser Annahme ! Und zwar ungemein ! Warum sollte er an anderen Tagen anderen Menschen seine gefangenen Fische gönnen ???



			
				Marcus van K schrieb:
			
		

> Reisst euch mal zusammen Jungs! Der Pure Neid ist hier nicht mehr zu übersehen!


Ich reisse mich solange zusammen, wie es möglich ist ... 
aber von PUREM NEID, kann weissgott nicht die Rede sein ! Da sei Dir bitte ganz sicher !

meridian


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...oh mann...was ist hier nur wieder los???

Kann Dich gut verstehen Basti, mir würde auch der Kragen platzen....

Aber das Problem an der Sache ist das viele Leute nicht weit genug denken..."der Bodden ist doch so groß, da gibt es so viele Fische, wenn ich meine mitnehmen macht das doch nichts"...aber sie sehen nicht das jeden Tag Massen an Anglern dieses Gewässer befischen...und auch die anderen Fische fangen...und zum Teil auch entnehmen!!!

Naja, nur ändern werden Sie sich nicht...gerade die Älteren kennen noch den Fisch im Überfluss und können ein releasen gar nicht verstehen...
Man kann nur hoffen das die jüngere Generation, so wie wir, es irgendwann verstehen...besonderes das warum!!!

Beste Grüsse Stefan


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war heute vormittag mit boardie jurner2000 los. 4 hechte konnten wir fangen, einer um die 70 aufwärts is ihm noch abgegangen plus diverse bisse. größter hecht knapp über 60, die anderen um die 55cm. Nur die Männchen wollten beißen, die Weibchen noch volle banane am laichen, ein schauspiel aller erster güte, ich liebe es. im prinzip müsste bei uns die schonzeit bis mind. mitte mai verlängert werden. aber die pappnasen sehen was nicht.

so, noch ne storry zum schluss: wir kommen an, bootsverleih noch zu, also auf den steg. oppa steht vorn auf der spitze: "hier angel ich, nicht blinker!" ihnen auch nen schönen guten morgen meister. und dann gehts los. er packt ein und sagt: "die hechte nehmen blinker nur im herbst hier!" ich sage, ja, hart zur zeit, die laichen noch!" dann ging er ab aus heiterem himmel: "die hechte laichen im januar, wo hast du denn deine prüfung gemacht, im osten oder was??? ne ne ne!!!" und weg war er. solche säcke könnt ich gleich mal reinschuppsen. schiebt den kotten und hat von tuten und blasen keinen schimmer. die hechte stehen vor seinen füßen um schilf und geben maxgas beim laichen )))))))))))))))  der wird dumm sterben, sorry! kennt ihr bestimmt, solche typen aber ich musste das loswerden, wir fanden es köstlich. und was hat er gefangen, der meister? genau, nullkommaniente...nada, rien, gar nix...schöner tag, wenn auch nur kleine....aber bald sind die muttis ja auch mal hier fertig ;-)

mfg steffen


----------



## drathy (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> bin ich hier richtig im "Raubfischthread"?!



|good: :m 

Auch wenn ich mit diesem Post auch vom Topic abweiche, aber es muss sein. 

Ich komme hier immer her, um mir durchzulesen, was Ihr so schönes fangt und ob schon was geht. So bereite ich mich schonmal mental auf das Ende der Schonzeit am 16.Mai hier bei uns vor...bin ohnehin schon richtig heiß und voller Vorfeude endlich wieder die GuFis durchs Wasser tanzen lassen zu können!

Aber was muss ich hier lesen...zum x. Mal den gleichen Mist...immer irgendwelche Diskussionen über C&R oder über das Verhalten anderer Angler mit ihrer Art zu posten hier im Board. Soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass ich es befürworte worüber diskutiert wird, aber ich finde es echt traurig, dass man in einem "aktuelle Raubfischthread" sich Seitenlang irgendwelche Diskussionen ansehen "muss" um dazwischen die Fangmeldungen zu finden...

Besonders schade daran ist, dass es ja weiß Gott kein Einzelfall ist und in diversen Threads gerne mal eine solche Diskussion geführt wird...find ich echt schade!!! 

Prinzipiell finde ich es zwar gut solche Diskussionen zu führen, denn man kann ja mal seine Meinungen austauschen und so ggf. den Betroffenen versuchen zu bekehren, aber doch bitte _*woanders*_, und zwar in nem extra Thread!!! 

Ich bin sicher, dass die Meisten von "uns" hier in diesen Thread gucken, um zu sehen was wo gefangen wird und den Leuten dazu zu gratulieren und sicher nicht, um an irgendwelchen Diskussionen über irgendwas teilzunehmen...

Ich hoffe mal, dass man hier bald wieder zum ursprünglichen Thema zurück kommt und nicht immer nur mal so zwischendurch...

Gruß,
Drathy


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

waren doch gerade wieder beim thema, oder nicht? habe zumindestens fänge gepostet, andere auch. und ich finds ok, is ja nie aus heiterem himmel, sonder nergibt sich. letztendlich lebt dieser thread wieder, und die fänge sind ja da, also, was solls, wo gesägt bzw. geangelt wird, da fallen späne


----------



## Veit (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Gabs nicht mal im Laberforum sonen Thread "Kommentare zu aktuelle Raubfischfänge"? Den sollte man vielleicht mal wieder aktivieren und von hier aus die Beiträge dorthin verschieben.


----------



## doggie (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> war heute vormittag mit boardie jurner2000 los. 4 hechte konnten wir fangen..................................... im prinzip müsste bei uns die schonzeit bis mind. mitte mai verlängert werden. aber die pappnasen sehen was nicht.


 

Eigentor???????|kopfkrat


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

..das gerade du das sagst Veit|kopfkrat ...


----------



## Ralle76 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



> Eigentor???????



	|good:

Ich nenns Doppelmoral. :q


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@doggie: nee, kein eigentor. dummerweise karte gekauft und auf falsche infos gehört. erstma ruhe. so ende mai anfang juni wieder dort am angeln.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

jupp, wenn ein meister (moderator) das mal verschieben könnte. gute idee veit, dann is hier mehr drin. vielleicht doch besser, als es hier zu lassen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

....doppermoral, eigentor......und ab gehts....auf ein neues.... :v


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				rudlinger schrieb:
			
		

> Genau der pure Neid ist das. Schlachtet ab, was am Haken ist, dann bleiben die Angeltouristen auch weg. Warum fahren denn soviele an die Bodden? Lupus fang ich auch in Leipzig, brauch ich doch nicht an den Bodden fahren. Ein bissel weiterdenken ist manchmal auch nicht verkehrt.
> @all
> War am WE Forellen ärgern, viele über 40 cm, habe aber nur 2 entnommen, da es noch nicht viele in dem Bach gibt und ich will in 5 Jahren noch schöne Forellen fangen und keine halblangen Döbel. Foddos kommen später



Jau, da kann ich Rudi nur Beipflichten...hier in L.E. und Umgebung werf ich kaum noch 'n Spinner aus, weil alles leer ist. Hat auch nix mit Veits beschriebenen Können zu tun...um mich zu langweilen kann ich auch andere Dinge tun und um die Stecknadel im Heuhaufen (den letzten Hecht im Teich)  zu suchen, ist mir die Zeit zu kostbar. Wer mal eine natürliche Dichte an Hechten erleben will, fährt mal nach Schweden...was hier in Deutschland noch übrig ist, spottet jeder Beschreibung. Und damit die letzten Oasen so bleiben wie sie sind, sollte jeder über selektive und verantwortungsbewusste Entnahme nachdenken. Wenns ums "Fleisch" machen geht, dann ab in den Forellenpuff. 

Und *hocicio*, je einer hätte doch sicher dicke gereicht, selbst für die Freunde!


----------



## Esox_91 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hallo alle zusammen!
Will mich dann mal auch hier melden. hab leider erst am letzten wochenende meinen ersten raubfisch dieser neuen angelsaison gefangen, da ich eine ganze zeit lang nicht mehr so richtig Zeit hatte zu angeln. und zwar hab ich an diesem wochenende in stavoren am ijsselmeer geangelt. da im moment viele Köder dort verboten sind, habe ich halt an meine feederrute ein 20g blei, ein 10er brassenhaken, und 3 Maiskörner mit zwei auftriebskugeln montiert. dann gings so um ca. 17 uhr los. rausgeworfen (leider ohne anfüttern, da auch verboten ------> so etw. schwierig fisch zu fangen, aber egal.). nach etw. einer 3/4 std. reingeholt und mis gewechselt. und dann kurz bevor ich das blei aus dem wasser heben wollte, kommt ein kleiner, etwa 10cm Barsch zum vorschein..............JUCHUUU! Mein erster Raubfisch!!!!!!!!!!:m also neu beködert und auch mal auf den ein oder anderen friedfisch gehofft, doch vergeblich......  also wieder reingeholt, und zack diesmal ein etw. größerer. wieder beim reinholen, wieder ein barsch, nur diesmal etw. größer ca. 25 cm. und so ging das immer wieder: rausgeworfen, gewartet, reingeholt, barsch dran..... ca. 15 stück in 2 stunden, alle lmit mais, doch keiner über 25cm. aber immerhin, .........Fisch!!!!! so, dann gings erst mal was futtern. doch um 21 uhr gings natürlich nach dem abwasch sofort wieder raus, ansitzen!!! Doch diesmal wollte ich hartnäckisch sein, nicht nur die kleinen Barsche fangen. also länger draussen gelassen. da man ja nicht füttern durfte, halt ein wenig futter angemischt, den mais ca. 10min das aroma des futters annehmen lassen, und dann wieder raus damit.......... und wwarten, warten, warten.........21 uhr 30 min, 21 uhr 21min, 21 uhr 22min,.......... und dann zack biss, die rutenspitze wackelte schon etw. heftiger, wahrscheinlich kein barsch. ein freund hatte mir erzählt das man im ijsselmeer nicht zu lange mit dem anhieb warten sollte, da die fsiche den köder relativ schnell schlucken, und dann auch relativ schnell wieder mit dem köder wegziehen aufgrund der strömung, habe ich sofort angeschlagen! nach einem kurzen drill, kommt er zum vorschein, ich schätzte ihn auf ca. 30 cm. auf den ersten blick sah er aus wie ein rotauge, auf den zweiten eher ein kl. rapfen, eigentlich konnte ich wie ihr seht nicht viel erkennen.... also gekeschert und raus damit. doch dann hat ein blick genügt,.....Aland. (Ich schreib das jetzt weil ein aland (zum. die älteren) ja uch schon so "Halbe" raubfsiche sind). er hatte 25cm und 1/2 Pfund. leider hatte er den haken doch so tief geschluckt, dass ich nicht drumherum kam ihm den gnadenstoss zu versetzen. trotzdem wieder rute raus und weiter. viertelstunde gewartet und wieder biss. doch diesmal war es kein 25er da war ich mir sicher und auch kein barsch. anhieb acuh wieder relativ schnell gesetzt, drill und raus damit. bei ihm war ich mir nicht so ganz sicher, aber ich denke es war auch ein Aland. und zwar kein allzu schlechter: ein 2-Pfünder mit 39 cm. nur hatte auch er den haken sehr tief geschluckt, ich kam noch nicht mal mit meinem längstem hakenlöser dran. es tat mir leid aber der knüppel musste nochmal ran...immerhin, es war ein erfolgreicher angelabend!! Übrigens habe ich noch mit einem freund geangelt, doch nur meine aromatisierten maisköärner waren erfolgreich..........#6 . alle barsche durften natürlich wieder schwimmen!!! da ich an diesem tag leider keine kamera dabei hatte, hier ein paar fotos aus der tiefkühltruhe!!!:q


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also zwei Anmerkungen habe ich:

1. Das mit dem "Laberthread" funktioniert nicht, wird offensichtlich nicht akzeptiert. Also würde ich sagen: Lasst alles da, wo es ist. 

2. Wer hier was postet, steht in der Öffentlichkeit. Wenn auch "nur" der AB-Öffentlichkeit. Dementsprechend sollte hier jeder auch wissen, dass sein Beispiel auf andere _wirkt_. Und es sollte jeder so handeln, dass das eigene Handeln ein _Maßstab_ und _Leitbild_ für andere sein kann (ja, das ist Kant, der kategorische Imperativ). 
Wenn ich also fünf oder sechs Hechte fange, töte und an den Zaun hänge, dann muss ich auch akzeptieren, dass das _alle_ machen - mit allen denkbaren Folgen.
Wenn ich das _nicht_ will, dann sollte ich es lieber heimlich tun - oder noch besser, gar nicht tun, denn dann ist meine Handlungsweise nicht wirklich verantwortungsbewußt. _Jedenfalls_ sollte ich es nicht öffentlich tun.

Und nein, ich finde, dass ist eine Diskussion, die zum Thema Raubfischfang dazu gehört. Ich finde es auch gut, dass das hier keine Auf-die-Schulter-klopf-Maschine ist, sondern etwas lebendiges - trotz aller Nebengeräusche, wenn sich mal jemand im Ton vergreift.


----------



## Esox_91 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

geht es hier eigentlich noch ums thema oder soll ich meinen Beitrag lieber woanders reinstellen??? ;+ |uhoh:


----------



## Raabiat (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> (..)Ich finde es auch gut, dass das hier keine Auf-die-Schulter-klopf-Maschine ist, sondern etwas lebendiges - trotz aller Nebengeräusche, wenn sich mal jemand im Ton vergreift(..)



Hallo Wasserpatscher,
|good:

laß dir dafür mal von mir auf die Schulter klopfen :q


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sooo, zurück zum Thema:

Wo: Wieker Bodden
Wann: 06.05.06 & 07.05.06
Fisch: 8 x Hecht bis 84 cm (Die dicken Mutties waren noch beschäfigt), 2 Hornhechte
Primärköder: Effzett Twin 45 gr. (Die Fische standen recht flach und zogen diesen Old-Shool-Köder meinen sonst bevorzugten Ködern (Gummifisch und Wobbler) vor. Ggf. auch bedingt durch das vom Wind recht aufgewühlte und  trübe Wasser.
Entnommen: 1 Fisch von 76 cm


Es war wieder mal ein super Erlebnis, auch wenn die Fische diesmal keine Riesen waren. Den Sa. brauchten wir, um erstmal die fängigen Regionen zu finden. 5 Fische + 2 Aussteiger fingen wir dann am So. in effektiv nur zwei Stunden.




















*Hornie auf 45g Twin Effzett!!!*


----------



## Pilkman (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Doc ChaosAD

Wunderschöne Zeichnung von den Hechten, die auf den Bildern 1 und 7 sind da meine Favoriten. #6

Meine Hechte sahen dieses Jahr bisher etwas blass aus... #t


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Vielleicht Folgendes noch zum vorangegangen Thema! Für mich ein gleichsam schönes Erlebnis, wie der Fang selbst.

Boddenhecht C&R
(AVI-File, 29 MB, DSL only!)


----------



## AngelAndy20 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Das mit dem "Laberthread" funktioniert nicht, wird offensichtlich nicht akzeptiert. Also würde ich sagen: Lasst alles da, wo es ist.


 
Hat er Recht, war ne blöde Idee. Themen kann man nunmal nicht splitten - also gucke ich jetzt nur noch einmal täglich hierrein und Beiträge ohne (Fang)Bilder lese ich nicht :m 

Zum Thema: Nix, bin Raubfischschneider 2006 |rolleyes |supergri


----------



## Raabiat (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema: Nix, bin Raubfischschneider 2006



angelst ja auch im Rursee |supergri|supergri|supergri

aber das liest du ja eh nicht, is ja kein Fangbild drin#h


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Doc ChaosAD: geil, die bodden sind der hamma, man man man, ich liebe diesen fischreichtum und feine geste mit den fischen  würd da auch gern mal wieder hin...*neid*

@wasserpatscher: alles klar, danach richten is ne gute sache, von wegen auswirkungen auf andere.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Dr.ChaosAD schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo, zurück zum Thema:
> 
> Wo: Wieker Bodden
> Wann: 06.05.06 & 07.05.06
> ...



Laß Dich auf die Schulter klopfen - ganz im Ernst - schöne Hechte, macht Lust auf die Ostsee! Konserviert eigentlich das Salz die schöne Zeichnung, frage ich mich?

Fängt der Twin besser als ein ebenso schwerer Einzel-Blinker? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@wasserpatscher: also der twin is ne feine sache bei starker drift und wind, also bei schwierigen bedingungen. ersten: weitere würfe, zweitens besserer kontakt bei den genannten bedingungen. habe den blinker selbst in den bodden gefischt. bevorzuge den pb blinker in größe d, aber wie gesagt, verkehrt is der nicht, guter boddenblinker, würd ich sagen.


----------



## ForellenMike (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> ...Fängt der Twin besser als ein ebenso schwerer Einzel-Blinker? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


Die Twins sind bei gleichen Abmessungen genauso schwer wie die die "Einzelbleche" aus der gleichen Serie, da jeweils zwei dünnere Bleche huckepack montiert werden. Ich mag die Solos lieber als die Twins; ich finde, sie tänzeln besser. Auch fingen bei mir die "normalen" tatsächlich besser, aber das hängt natürlich auch stark von persönlichen "Führungsstil" ab.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

& DIESEN HAST DU JA 
BEKANNTER MAßEN ODER etwa nicht...?



















:q:q:q


----------



## Case (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Dr.Chaos

Erfrischender Bericht und schöne Bilder.

Case


----------



## HEWAZA (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Gestern Abend in 1,5h 3 Hechte in der Naab 55-65cm und einen aufgerissenen Daumen und Zeigefinger. Der letzte Hecht hat beim Hakenlösen im seichten Wasser gemeint er muss nachdem ich den Jigkopf zwischen den Fingern hatte mir nochmal seine Schwimmkünste vorführen - naja bin vom Jigkopf abgerutscht und am NoKnot hängengeblieben... Sieht nicht gut aus, also bitte etwas Mitleid.:c 

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Raabiat (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Hewaza...

Glückwunsch zu beidem :q


----------



## Pilkman (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				HEWAZA schrieb:
			
		

> ... und am NoKnot hängengeblieben... Sieht nicht gut aus, also bitte etwas Mitleid ...



Sche*ss scharfkantige Dinger die No-Knot-Enden, da hab ich mich auch schon öfter dran verletzt...  

Gute Besserung und Petri Heil! #6


----------



## Waagemann (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit,
ich bin auch aus dem Raum Halle kennst du zufällig einen Sebastian Krumbein?

@alle

Ich habe eine Spinnrute bis 28g WG ist das dann schlimm wenn ich einen 30g
Blinker dranhänge?

Bis dann danni


----------



## Lionhead (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Waagemann schrieb:
			
		

> @Veit,
> ich bin auch aus dem Raum Halle kennst du zufällig einen Sebastian Krumbein?
> 
> Ich habe eine Spinnrute bis 28g WG ist das dann schlimm wenn ich einen 30g
> ...


 
Hallo Danni,

Das kommt auf die Rute an.
Mir hat mal ein schlauer Mann gesagt wie er für sich das maximale Wurfgewicht einer Standardangelrute ermittelt. Er addiert die Werte des Herstellers (z.B. 10-30 = 40) teilt den Wert durch 2 und stellt die These auf, das dies das maximale Wg ist, mit dem die Rute noch gut zu fischen ist.
Bei meinen Ruten funktioniert das ganz gut.(Meine Balzer Magna Princess z.B.hat ein WG von 20-70,bedeutet 20+70=90/2= 45 g)
Damit läßt sich die Rute auch wirklich gut fischen.

Du kannst ja Trockenübungen machen.
Wenn du ein schlechtes Gefühl hast, lass es sein.
Auf keinen Fall sollte man mit dieser Rute und dem Gewicht Gewaltwürfe riskieren.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Waagemann (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich habe eine berkley cherrywood(Werbegeschenk von F und F)und da steht drauf:"28g",aber ich denke 2g werdens nicht machen!...oder?

danni



Bis dann muss dann ins Bettchen!!!


----------



## the doctor (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Danni,
> 
> Das kommt auf die Rute an.
> Mir hat mal ein schlauer Mann gesagt wie er für sich das maximale Wurfgewicht einer Standardangelrute ermittelt. Er addiert die Werte des Herstellers (z.B. 10-30 = 40) teilt den Wert durch 2 und stellt die These auf, das dies das maximale Wg ist, mit dem die Rute noch gut zu fischen ist.



nicht das max. WG......sondern das optimale WG :g

@ Waagemann:

Es hängt halt immer von der Rute,oder eher gesagt vom Model selber ab.
Was auf den Ruten drauf steht, stimmt schon irgendwie, aber die meissten Ruten können schon mehr werfen. Ob du den Köder dann noch gut führen kannst ist dann wieder was ganz anderes.
Einige Köder wiegen nichts, machen aber im Wasser ordentlich Druck,....dann gibts auch Köder, wie Meerforellenblinker, welche einen geringen Wasserwiederstand aufweisen.
Dann ist es noch entscheident, ob du überhaupt noch einen Anschlag durchsetzen kannst. Wenn sich deine Rute nämlich schon im halbkreis gebogen hat, wirst du kaum noch genug Power haben einen grösseren Fisch zu haken.

Ich z.B. habe auch ne Rute, welche ein Wg bis 40gr. hat. Die Rute ist aber fast brett hart und kurz. Mit ihr fische ich auch noch gut Köder, welche um die 40gr. liegen. Ich habe aber auch grössere Wobbler welche um die 25gr. wiegen, aber mit der Rute kaum noch zu fischen sind.


----------



## Veit (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Waagemann: Nee noch nie gehört.

@ Wasserplatscher: Nee, ich finde die Twins fangen nicht besser. Mit den einzelnen hatte ich genau den gleichen Erfolg.


----------



## Heinzmann (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schniepel-Alarm am Neckar.
War gestern um 5.00h am Wasser. Zuerst mit der Jerke, als gegen 5.40h ein Wallerbaby auf meinen Salmo Fatso in 10cm knallte.
Hammerharter Biss, der Drill eher unspektakulär. Aber ist klar, bei der Größe.    







Als dann nach einiger Zeit nichts mehr passierte, wechselte ich die Jerkbaitrute gegen eine Ultra-Light Spinne.
Naja, die erhofften Bisse blieben aus, bis auf einen vorlauten Rapfen, der wohl auf dem Weg in die Grundschule war und mit meinem Illex Cherry streit haben wollte.






Einen Biss konnte ich noch auf einen kleinen Taildancer registrieren, allerdings blieb der Fisch nur kurz am Haken.

Grüße

Heinzmann


----------



## Lionhead (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> nicht das max. WG......sondern das optimale WG :g
> 
> @ Waagemann:
> 
> ...


 
moin doc,

das habe ich geschrieben:
"Er addiert die Werte des Herstellers (z.B. 10-30 = 40) teilt den Wert durch 2 und stellt die These auf, das dies das maximale Wg ist, mit dem die Rute noch gut zu fischen ist."

Erst lesen und dann....:m 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Darry (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Heinzmann,

Petri zu den Fängen! 
Besser kleine Fische als keine Fische:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich möchte Lionhead da auch zustimmen: Bei den meisten einfachen Ruten mit eben übertriebenen Angaben ist das schon so (MAX!) oder noch niedriger. Bei Balzerruten kündet die Mär, daß die obere Angabe die für den sicheren Knack ist  

Für mich heißt ein WG einer Spinnrute, daß ich damit einen so schweren Köder mit einem kraftvollen Überkopfwurf losschmettern kann. Macht die Rute ein Q und haut mir den Köder vor die Füße oder macht bedenklich Knack, dann ist der Köder einfach zu schwer. Kann ich garantiert auch jeden andersdenkenden oder Händler überzeugen, wenn die Rute dann zerlegt wird. :g 

Ein mit sanftem Schwung herausgeschlenzter Köder mit viel höherem Gewicht zählt da einfach nicht, da man da weitaus höher gehen kann und ich mit einer Rute, die echt 30g wie beschrieben voll werfen kann, auch noch einen 300g Köderfisch rausschlenzen kann. Aber das ist dann wohl nicht mehr das avisierte WG. Auch nimmt bei gleicher Rutenserie mit zunehmender Länge das verkraftete WG eigentlich zu. Das setzt wohl nur Sportex mit seinen Angaben korrekt um, wo eine 2,70 3,00 3,30 Rute jeweils ein Stück höhere WG-Angaben haben und das stimmt dann auch so, weil unten immer mehr dickeres Material angebaut wird.

@Heinzmann:
Petri zu den niedlichen! #6 
(kannst schon fast in den Minis-Thread mit gehen! :m )


----------



## Veit (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Heinzmann: Schöne Bilder vom Neckar, bitte mehr davon! Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal auch mit größeren Fischen! Ich drücke die Daumen.


----------



## Waagemann (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@alle
 danke für die vielen Tipps und ich denke wenns KNACK gemacht hat ... tja dann war´s halt zu schwer.

Wie krieg ich ein Bild mit in die Antwort rein?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Waagemann schrieb:
			
		

> Wie krieg ich ein Bild mit in die Antwort rein?



Bild Deiner Wahl auf nen Webspace oder sonstwo laden ... & jeweilie URL in den HTML-Code einfügen ...

*



*

mfg
basti


----------



## Waagemann (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*







@MERIDIAN
Ich blick´s nicht!?!.Gibt´s die Antwort auch auf deutsch?

Bis dann raus bis dann 

Mfg Danni


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Kein Problem Waage .. habs am Anfang auch nicht geschnallt gehabt 
Setz Dich mit Dieser Beschreibung auseinander .. danach bist Du schlauer ..

mfg
basti


----------



## Veit (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute nachmittag mal ne Runde Spinnfischen an der Saale und was soll ich sagen es war richtig cool!
Trotz prallem Sonnenschein und trotz schlechtem Bestand habe ich 2 Hechte gefangen. Erst einen 69er und dann noch einen richtig schönen 83er. Beide gingen auf einen 10 cm Rapala Shad Rap im Barschdekor. Bin total happy, denn es ist schon Glück, wenn man überhaupt mal einen fängt an "meinem" Fluss und dann gleich zwei bei diesem nicht gerade hechtigen Wetter. Geile Sache, eigentlich schon ne Sternstunde für dieses Gewässer zumal später nochmal einer von ungefähr 60 cm hinterherkam aber nicht mehr gebissen hat. Eine von außen gehakte Brasse von knappen 60 cm schlug zwischenzeitlich auch noch zu Buche. Die schönen Fische schwimmen wieder, damit für die Zukunft doch noch ein paar übrig bleiben.


----------



## davis (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Veit! Tolle Fische!

greetz

davis


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Veit, wunderschöne Hechte #6

@Waagemann
klick mal auf den Link in meiner Signatur, da ists Schritt für Schritt erklärt wie man Bilder hier einstellt


----------



## bennie (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri veit, tolle fische!


----------



## JohnvanJerk (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> War heute nachmittag mal ne Runde Spinnfischen an der Saale und was soll ich sagen es war richtig cool!
> Trotz prallem Sonnenschein und trotz schlechtem Bestand habe ich 2 Hechte gefangen. Erst einen 69er und dann noch einen richtig schönen 83er. Beide gingen auf einen 10 cm Rapala Shad Rap im Barschdekor. Bin total happy, denn es ist schon Glück, wenn man überhaupt mal einen fängt an "meinem" Fluss und dann gleich zwei bei diesem nicht gerade hechtigen Wetter. Geile Sache, eigentlich schon ne Sternstunde für dieses Gewässer zumal später nochmal einer von ungefähr 60 cm hinterherkam aber nicht mehr gebissen hat. Eine von außen gehakte Brasse von knappen 60 cm schlug zwischenzeitlich auch noch zu Buche. Die schönen Fische schwimmen wieder, damit für die Zukunft doch noch ein paar übrig bleiben.


 
Habe auch so ein Gewässer wie du es beschreibst. Da schaue ich morgen auch mal wieder vorbei !!:m 


Petri zu deinen Fängen Veit !!#6


----------



## Henning4155 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Leute,

war vorrigen Freitag an der Mulde bei Dessau und probierte Nachmittags mein Glück, aber sie hatten keine Lust auf Twister oder Spinner.
Deshalb machte ich mich abends nocheinmal auf den Weg und hatte, nachdem ich von 20 Mücken gestochen wurde Erfolg.
Gegen 21 Uhr ging mir der erste Rapfen von 65 cm und 2,5Kg auf den blau/weißen Twister. Kurz nach dem ich ihn entschuppt und ausgenommen hatte, war schon der nächste dran.
Diesmal 70cm und 3,2kg schwer es dauerte 10min bis ich ihn draußen hatte.

Heute hatte ich wieder einmal Erfolg, diesmal wieder ein 65er Rapfen von 2,5kg.

Hier zwei Fotos von den drei Rapfen


----------



## Pilkman (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Veit

Petri zu den tollen Hechten! #6

83cm, diese Ausmaße waren mir dieses Jahr leider noch nicht vergönnt, wenn gleich ich mich über die Quantität pro Angeltag dank Jerkbait auch nicht beklagen kann.

Freu mich mit Dir über solch tolle Räuber! 

@ Hennig 4155

Mücken, da sprichste echt ein Thema an... |uhoh: ... ich dachte, dass das nach dem strengen und langen Winter nicht groß was überlebt hat, aber Pustekuchen. 

 ----

War eben auf Karpfen anfüttern und hab nochmal ein paar Würfe mit der Bass Tour gemacht. Außer einem auf 45cm geschätzten vorwitzigen Hecht auf Sickly Junior in Medium heute aber nix. Absoluter Ententeich und bereits knapp 17 Grad Wassertemperatur in einer knapp 3 Meter tiefen Bucht.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zu all denn Fängen jedoch -bes.die Hechte-|rolleyes hoffe doch 
Euch bald auch mal einige Damen zeigen zu können...!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hennig 4155
> 
> Mücken, da sprichste echt ein Thema an... |uhoh: ... ich dachte, dass das nach dem strengen und langen Winter nicht groß was überlebt hat, aber Pustekuchen.
> 
> ...


MOin ... tja, die lieben kleinen Plagegeister 




Der Winter hat in Bezug auf Mücken nicht viel zu sagen MarKus .. sicherlich werden Bestände minimal geschwächt .. gerade wenn es etwas Eis gab.
Jedoch, solltest Du den feuchten Frühling auch bedenken .. ewig standen die "Kleinstseen" auf den Wiesen & Feldern ... flache Pfützen, die sich rasant erwärmten & PERFEKTE Brutbedingungen schufen.
Der plötzliche & sehr warme Anstieg der Temperaturen hat zur Folge, dass extrem viele Larven schlüpfen. Nicht wie etwa, bei einer sich langsam erwärmenden Periode, in der nach & nach Exemplate schlüpfen .. sondern wie gesagt .. alles sehr konzentriert  .. zu unserem Leidwesen ! 
Das ganze wird sich gegen Sommermitte wieder etwas abschwächen .. solange heisst es *Augen-zu-&-durch* !

Falls es wer nicht weiss ... Mücken werden hauptsächlich durch Atem/Gerüche, Schweissausdünstungen & Bewegungen angelockt. Welches Blut wer hat, kann auch sie beim besten Willen, nicht "riechen".
Eine Mücke kann zu 99% NICHT von einem Regentropfen erwischt werden, da sie soo leicht ist, dass das vor dem Tropfen "hergeschobene" Luftpolster sie wegdrückt, bevor der Tropfen sie berührt.
Sie eine der wichtigsten Glieder der Nahrungskette für Fluss & See darstellt.
Ein Mückenstich nur umso mehr juckt, wenn man an ihm kratzt & somit das Gift, welches gegen Blutgerinnung von ihr eingespritzt wird, in der Haut verteilt.

basti

p.s.: Hier im Spreewald ist das mit den Mücken auch weissgott kein Zuckerschlecken


----------



## Maik (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mench veit wieder mal tolle fische und schön das sie auch noch mal wer anders fangen darf:m


----------



## Veit (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die netten Petri, Leute!

Und nun kleiner Bericht vom heutigen Abend. 
Ich war wieder mit Spinnrute losgezogen an die Saale. Da sich aber auf die größeren Köder irgendwie garnix tat, versuchte ich mit Spinner noch ein paar Döbel zu fangen. Das gelang zwar, allerdings waren es nur kleine Burschen bis vielleicht 40 cm. Doch auf einmal bekam ich auf silbernen 3er Spinner einen hammerharten Biss. Sofort heftige Schläge am anderen Ende und eine blitzschnelle Flucht. Ich dachte schon es wäre diesmal ein richtig guter Hecht, auf den ich ja trotz des kleinen Köders gerätetechnisch eingestellt war, aber nach einem spannenden Drill von fünf Minuten konnte ich dann meinen bisher größten Silberkarpfen landen. - 82 cm!!! Der Haken saß nur ganz knapp im Maulwinkel, hätte ich meine Bremse nicht richtig eingestellt gehabt, wäre er sicher früher oder später ausgeschlitzt. Ich ließ den schönen Fisch dann an einer flachen Stelle wieder zurück in seinen Lebensraum und begab mich zufrieden auf den Heimweg.


----------



## Raabiat (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Veit,
vielleicht solltest du einfach mal deine Im-Winter-Haken-Schutz-Boilies von den Drillingen deiner Raubfischköder nehmen.....das is ja unnormal was du an Beifang hast....

geh doch mal gezielt auf Karpfen oder Brassen los, vielleicht bekommste dann ja deinen Meterhecht :q:q:q:q:q

Hässlicher Fisch aber Spass gemacht hats bestimmt trotzdem, gell #h


----------



## Veit (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Raabiat: Naja, Karpfen und Brassen will ich beim Spinnfischen ja nun nicht und so richtig kann ich mich auch nicht freuen, wenn ich dann durch dummen Zufall vertreter dieser Arten von außen hake. 
Die Silberkarpfen zählen für mich aber dann doch schon eher zu den heimlichen Räubern, weil ich ja in den vergangenen Jahren schon so einige "richtig" auf Kunstköder gefangen habe, von daher sind die durchaus erwünscht. #6 
Und auf Brassen und Karpfen war ich doch in letzter Zeit auch beim gezielten Angeln meistens erfolgreich.


----------



## Black Fox (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Alle, 
Hey wollt euch alle mal begrüßen! Bin ein guter Kumpel von Waagemann. Wir hatten heute einen kleinen Ansitz an einen kleinen Teich, konnten leider nichts fangen da wir nur Fehlbisse hatten!


----------



## Black Fox (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit,
Petri. Deine Hechte und den Silberkarpfen find ich total geil!!! Du bist ja ein richtiger Anglercrack. Ich werde demnächst mal mit Waagemann und ein paar Kumpels ein Ansitz übers Wochenende machen. Könntest du uns ein Ort verraten wo wir viele beißfreudiger Fische auffinden?


----------



## Veit (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Black Fox: welcom im Board erstmal.
Naja genaue Fangstellen verrate ich hier im Board nicht so gerne öffentlich, sonst kann ich da selbst bald nicht mehr angeln. 
Wenn ihr an die Saale wollt habt ihr im Sommer aber eigentlich an allen markanten Punkten im Flussverlauf gute Chancen auf schöne Fänge. Wehre, Schleusen, Mündungen, Nebenarme, tiefe Außenkurven. Kurzgesagt würde ich euch also empfehlen einen solchen Hot Spot aufzusuchen. Auch wenn diese Stellen auch von anderen Anglern recht stark frequentiert werden, ist da trotzdem öfters mal ein guter Fisch zu holen und ich angle auch selbst oft an solchen Stellen. Nur auf Hecht sollte man eher Wanderangeln mit Spinnrute auf freier Flussstrecke betreiben.


----------



## Black Fox (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke für dein Tipp, denn werde ich mit Waagemann befolgen. Wir haben nich unbedingt Ahnung wenn es um Flüsse geht, weil wir bei uns nur Teiche haben und der nächste Fluss ist die Saale.


----------



## Veit (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Im Moment hab ich offensichtlich eine richtige Glückssträhne, denn nun kann ich schon wieder einen schönen Fisch hier vermelden:

Da für heute nachmittag Regen angesagt ist, war ich heute gleich früh morgens mal ne Runde Spinnfischen um nicht nass zu werden. Im Gegensatz zu gestern bin ich diesmal konsequent bei Ködern ü 10 cm geblieben, schließlich soll ja was ordentliches beißen. :g Resultat war, dass ich dann gegen 8 Uhr unterhalb eines Wehres den ersten und zugleich auch einzigen Biss bekam. Köder war ein 12 cm langer Kopyto Gummifisch in der Farbe grün-weiß mit 20 g Rund-Bleikopf. Der Biss war nur sehr sanft und ich setze aber dennoch einen Anhieb und sofort war die Rute ordentlich krumm. Mein Gegner legte sofort eine schnelle Flucht aus der Hauptströmung in einen ruhigen Bereich hin. Dort tobte er sich dann allerdings aus. Ich dachte an einen Meterhecht, weil der Widerstand mir nicht nach dem vorkam, was tatsächlich am Haken hing. Doch letztendlich nach ca. zehnminütigem Kampf war es dann doch ein schöner, recht fetter Wels von 1,20 m Länge, den ich mit einem beherzten Wallergriff landen konnte. Sicher nicht mein letzter in diesem Jahr, denn 2005 hatte ich ja auch schon drei in dieser Größenordnung mit der Spinnrute. 
Nach ein paar Erinnerungsfotos, die ein Kumpel geschossen hat, durfte der Bartelträger wieder zurück in die Saale, da er in Sachsen-Anhalt momentan ja noch Schonzeit genießt.


----------



## FishHunter283 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

An der stelle von mir nochaml nen DIGGES petri Veit.


----------



## plattform7 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri, Veit! Sehr schöner Fisch, aber auch alle anderen, von dir präsentierten #6 ... 

An alle anderen Fänger natürlich auch Petri Heil!


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Fitte Geschichte!!! Petri Heil, Veit!


----------



## schwarzeMann (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Morgen Veit,
Erstmal petri zu diesen und anderen Fängen , hab da ne Frage hast du ihn in Halle oder außerhalb gefangen???#6 

Mfg schwarzeMann


----------



## Veit (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ schwarzerMann: In HAL!


----------



## Case (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Veit,

Bei Dir läuft's ja Klasse. 
Auch ein Petri an alle anderen Fänger. 

Case


----------



## bennie (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

sachma veit, darf ich mal mitkommen? 

petri heil ^^


----------



## JohnvanJerk (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Heute war richtig Aktion , und der Beweiß das wirklich stark beangelte Gewässer doch einen guten Bestand vorweisen. (Gewässer sach ich nicht  )
Es dauerte gar nicht lange und wir waren sage ich mal 5 min am peitschen, da konnte Maurice zuschlagen. 
Ein geiler "langer" Drill der sich lohnte. Ein 95er Hecht biss auf PerchX in Silber und sagte uns "Hallo"


















Danach vielleicht 10-15 min der nächste Knaller. Ich konnte einen knappen 90er landen. Auch hier ein komisch langer Drill. Die Jungs hatten Kraftfutter getankt !! Er biss auf PerchX in Effekts.













20 bis 25 min später wieder einer eingestiegen auf meinen PerchX in Effekts
Diesmal ein schöner 80er der ebenfalls Spass machte. 








Hinzu hatten wie Megamäßig viele Nachläufer heute. Komisch, heute lag was in der Luft. 
EIn richtig geiler TAg heute


----------



## Illidan (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Geile Pix, geile Fische, so muss das sein! Ein dickes Petri!


----------



## FreeLee (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ John:

Na das sind doch mal feine Fotos. Digges Petri zu den tollen Fischen.

Hier war aber heute auch Einiges komisch:

An den Vereinssee fahren, Sprok sammeln, darauf einen Plötz fangen und den samt KöFi-Montage auf Reisen schicken, war alles eins. Soweit, so gut.

Aber nur 10 Sekunden später hab ich schon die Hechtpose gesucht. Anhieb, und ein wild springender 63er Esox gab sich die Ehre. Das fängt ja gut an. Nächste Köcherfliegenlarve, nächster Plötz, und raus damit - gleiche Stelle. Diesmal hatte ich wenigstens noch Zeit, eine zu rauchen, dann schoss die Pose aber wieder ab. Nach dem Anschlag schraubte sich ein 65er Hecht aus dem Wasser und ergab sich wenig später.

Zwei Hechte in 10 Minuten! Eigentlich wolllte ich länger bleiben, aber die Mücken nerven dieses Jahr ganz schön.

Als die 3 Kollegen von der anderen Seeseite das Schauspiel gesehen haben, haben die aber mal mächtig :v. Die waren nämlich schon seit heute mittag da.#d :q  Naja, so ist das manchmal.

PS: Fotos jibbet nicht. 60er Hechte sehen in meinen Klopfoten immer etwas albern aus.:q :q :q


----------



## Veit (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ John: Erstklassige Foddos und erstklassige Fische! Großes Petri zu diesem gelungenen Tag!


----------



## Waagemann (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit,

sach mal hast du das Glück in ankro gefressen oder was?!?junge du fängst und fängst...RESPEKT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veit (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Waagemann: Das ist wirklich mal ne außergewöhnliche Glückssträhne. Saale ist immer für nen ordentlichen Fisch gut, aber normalerweise nicht täglich. Gerade beim Spinnfischen bleibt man auch gut und gerne mal ne Woche ohne Fisch, zumindest wenn man sichs nicht einfach macht und dann kleine Köder dranhängt, auf welche die massenhaft vorkommenden Döbel beißen. Die Bestände der anderen Raubfische sind eher dünn. Hecht ist relativ und die Fische stehen verstreut, Zander nur mit genauer Gewässerkenntnis und unter bestimmten Bedingungen zu fangen, Barsch bloß stellenweise reichlich vorhanden, der Welsbestand ist gut und nimmt weiter zu, aber gezieltes beangeln trotzdem ein hartes Brot (hab ich selbst auch noch nicht gemacht, Meterwelse waren immer Beifänge). Nur Döbel kannst fast immer fangen. 
Also bitte nicht denken, man kann losfahren und fängt was großes, der Eindruck täuscht gewaltig.


----------



## Waagemann (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit
ich geh morgen mit mein Vater an die saale nach Halle wo/wie könnte ich da am effektievsten angeln?
(der weg müsste so kurz wie möglich dort hin sein#c) 

Mfg Waggemann


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

*Fettes Petri*,Veit#6 Ich wünschte ich hätte auch so viel Zeit zum Angeln gehn:c Aber die Tage kommen und das Jahr ist noch lang


----------



## Veit (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Waagemann: Würde morgen auf Hecht gehen (mache ich auch  )! Das Wetter stimmt dafür. Lohnt sich an der Saale nur, wenn man eine längere Flussstrecke abläuft mit Spinnrute. Scheidet also als Möglichkeit für euch eher aus. 
Ansonsten kannste sicherlich Döbel und Brassen mit Feederrute (Maden + Futterkorbmontage) fangen eigentlich überall. Bin ich aber nicht so scharf drauf. Karpfen läuft nach dem Wetter umschwung nicht. Aal schon eher, aber dann halt erst nachts. 
Ansonsten vielleicht noch unterhalb eines Wehrs mit Spinnern und kleinem Wobbler bzw. auch kleinem Köderfisch und Pose auf Döbel.


----------



## Black Fox (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit, 
Veit junge das ist ja Wahnsinn was du hier machst!?! Du fängst fängst und FÄNGST!!!!
Deine Fotos sehen echt cool aus. 
DICKES PETRI von mir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                                                                     Mfg Puffer


----------



## Black Fox (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ John 
Deine Fische sind ja saugeil und die Fotos die sind dir total gelungen. Das ist einfach nur der Wahnsinn, 3 Hechte an einen Tag und dann auch noch solche schönen großen Examplare.
RESPEKT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Case (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jetzt wird's schwierig !

Vorbereitung auf die Raubfischsaison, ab Dienstag, wie immer auf den letzten Drücker.


Ächz...
Case


----------



## Zanderkisser (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dann mal Petri Heil Case!!!!
Is das nich ein geiles Feeling, die Köderleins zu sortieren und einsatzbereit zu machen?

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## JohnvanJerk (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Black Fox schrieb:
			
		

> @ John
> Deine Fische sind ja saugeil und die Fotos die sind dir total gelungen. Das ist einfach nur der Wahnsinn, 3 Hechte an einen Tag und dann auch noch solche schönen großen Examplare.
> RESPEKT!!!!!!!!


 
Vielen Dank @all

Auf die Idee an ein vergessenes Gewässer zu gehen, das trotz Anglerischer belastung weiter stark befischt wird hatte mich Veit gebracht aus einem seiner letzten Postings. Bedankt !!

...Dieses Jahr wird ein richtig fettes Jahr, das spüre ich !!


----------



## Süerländer (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo!

habe gestern meinen ersten Hecht gelandet.
Ich angele jetzt seit 3 Jahren und habe gestern meinen ersten Hecht gefangen, 78 cm auf 15cm Gummifisch. 
Hatte die ersten 2 Jahre einen Jahresschein für die Bigge, aber da liefs nicht so toll. 
Jetzt zum 2ten mal an die Versetalsperre und gestern morgen um 5:30 Uhr mein erster Hecht überhaupt.
Wenn das Jahr so weiter läuft wäre prima.

Gruß Süerländer

PS: Der Hut sieht nur auf dem Foto so behämmert aus.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=43966&d=1147505062


----------



## bennie (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri heil zum ersten esox.... der hut ist doch schön


----------



## JohnvanJerk (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil zum ersten Hecht !!


----------



## Veit (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute früh mit Boardi Murphy88 ne Runde Spinnen. Diesmal aber nix besonderes. Einen knapp 50er Hecht hatte ich auf Castaic Real Bait, einen ca. 60er ausgeschlitzt (ging direkt vor meinen Füßen drauf und hab den Anhieb verpennt) und noch nen Nachläufer. Naja, war trotzdem ein netter Vormittag und Glück hatte ich ja nun auch erstmal genug. 

@ süerländer: Dann mal Petri zum ersten Hecht. Immer was besonderes. Und mit 78 wars ja wirklich gleich ein schöner.


----------



## Case (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zum ersten Hecht, @Süerländer.!!

Sowas vergisst man nie...und dann gleich 'nen 78er....TOP.!!!

Case

Ps. Der Hut ist cool...


----------



## Veit (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute nachmittag ne Runde Spinnfischen und es lief ganz gut, auch wenn die Großen nicht wollten. Innerhalb einer Stunde ein knapp 60er Hecht auf Castaic-Real Bait, dann ein Fehlbiss auf den gleichen Köder, ein weiterer ca. 60er auf Sosy-Pike, danach ein Nachläufer auf Castaic und zum Schluss noch ein vorwitziger 40er der ebenfalls auf den Castaic knallte. Schwimmen alle wieder.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri , petri. bei uns war es heute einfach zu drückend. kühlt jetzt erst mal ab hier


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

moin. zunächst petri den fängern! war von donnerstag bis heute mit birger in dänemark. dorsche gabs dort wo wir waren leider nicht, dafür jede menge heringe und richtig viel hornhecht. haben am sonntag abgeräumt wie sau, 400meter rausgewatet an die kante und dann hats geknallt wie sau, alles auf video. erst wir beide mit heringsfetzen an wasserkugel. gleich 4 gefangen, dann nix mehr. birger nimmt nen mefoblinker und es hat gek,lingelt, non stop. habe weiter mit fetzen gemacht, paar bisse, sonst nichts. blinker war haushoch überlegen, jeder wurf biss, und es hat geklingelt  bin dann auch wieder umgestiegen. leider batterie alle von kamera :-( aber die aufnahmen schocken. viel wind, bootsangeln nicht mehr möglich. war geiles wochenende mit viel viel fisch. es lebe das meer...

mfg steffen


----------



## JohnvanJerk (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

na petrii, hier doch noch ein nachtrag.

tag der luftpumpen !! fänge vom kumpel !


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

immer wieder krank, was diese pumpen sich reinziehen. angst vor großen ködern??? nein danke


----------



## vertikal (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Daher die Mär von der "Fressmaschine" Hecht. 

Das einzig Dumme daran: Nach drei, vier Köderkontakten stellt sich beim ein oder anderen dann doch so langsam ein Lerneffekt ein und es wird viel schwieriger, die "erfahreneren" Burschen noch zum Biss zu überreden. Kommt natürlich auch stark aufs jeweilige Gewässer und sein Futterangebot an. 
Insbesonders in den klaren Gewässern kommts mir jedenfalls so vor, als wenn die Burschen ganz schön lernfähig sind:g. Da reicht dann unter Umständen der Schnurstrich für ein gelangweiltes: "Nein, danke!"

Aber wir haben's ja so gewollt - und wenn's immer so einfach wär, könnt's ja jeder!#h


----------



## Veit (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ John: Jo coole Sache, auch wenns nur kleene sind, aber wieder ein Beweis, dass man mit großen Ködern selten falsch liegt. Hab mich da auch immer nicht so recht rangetraut, aber seitdem ich die Castaics hab und noch dazu bei nem Kumpel auch live gesehen habe, dass auch die kleinen Hechte super auf große Jerks gehen, fische ich auch immer lieber "groß", wobei es natürlich immer ein bisschen auf die Situation ankommt. Aber solln die anderen doch weiter ihre Mini-Wobbler durchziehen. Für sowas is mir die Zeit echt zu schade, is ja keine große Kunst damit zu fangen. Lieber gehe ich auch mal leer aus, denn wenn mir dann (hoffentlich) auch bald mal ein richtig großer Esox an die Angel geht, sind die Angeltage vergessen an denen ich nix gefangen habe. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich seit Anfang Mai obwohl ich öfters mit großen Ködern unterwegs war sogar etwas mehr Hechte gefangen habe als letztes Jahr um diese Zeit. Jerken interssiert mich auch so langsam. Werde mir wohl bald auch mal ne Kombo dafür zulegen.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jo mach das mal, macht echt Spass. Dieses Jahr scheint echt besser zu laufen wie letztes Jahr. Ich bin echt gespannt wie viele Hechte ich erschrecken konnte  2006


----------



## Brisko (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So, jetzt ich auch mal:

Boardi Musti und ich waren letzte Woche noch zwei Stunden spinnen am Vereinsgewässer.. Herausgekommen ist dieser Hecht. Naja, für den ersten dieses Jahr nicht schlecht..
Hoffe natürlich auf mehr, insbesondere am WE beim Hechttreffen!!!#6
http://*ih.ushttp://img314.*ih.us/img314/121/hecht19oz.jpg


----------



## Dorschi (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na dann will ich mal langsam wieder was posten!
War heute in der Mittagspause mal wieder meine dickköpfigen Freunde ärgern und hab neben vielen kleinen diesen hier verhaften können
http://img122.*ih.us/img122/9855/foto0516060022np.jpg
Hat an der leichten Spinne ganz schön Rabatz gemacht.
Nicht gewogen und nicht gemessen, nur schnell releast! 
Fast alle Döbel wiesen Spuren von Kormoranangriffen auf!
War diesen Winter echt schlimm hier an der Saale.
Petri Heil Euch allen.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...schöne Fische...schöne Bilder....
...Petri den Fängern...
...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Case (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Konnte Heute auch endlich die Hechtsaison beginnen.

Es waren viele Angler am See und ich konnte meine Hauptstrecke erst gar nicht beangeln. Bin dann auf 'ne etwas flachere Zone ausgewichen und hab recht schnell einen 40er Hecht gefangen. Leider war der so schwer verletzt dass ich ihn mitnehmen musste. Zwei Stellen weiter ging mir ein 66er auf den Wobbler. Hab ich zurückgesetzt. Nach einer weitern halben Stunde relaxeder Angelei fing ich noch 'nen 68er und beschloss den mitzunehmen. Damit war mein Limit erfüllt und ich testete noch paar neue Köder. Na und wie ich da so am testen bin, seh ich einen frühjahrsmüden Karpfen im Flachwasser auf mich zuschwimmen. Mir fiel spontan meine Schwester ein die schon seit Monaten nach 'nem Karpfen schreit und ich hab einfach meinen Kescher über den gehauen als er direkt vor mir war. Naja...nicht unbedingt sportlich aber gab zwei dicke Filets.

Case


----------



## Dorschi (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sportlicher geht´s nicht! Das soll erst mal einer nachmachen!
Besser, als mit dem Blinker gehakt!


----------



## drathy (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zu den Fängen, Case!

Ich beneide Dich, denn auch ich darf ab heute wieder los, muss aber noch ne Stunde im Büro hocken...:c :c :c 

Naja, denke dass ich dann nachher so gegen 18h meine persönliche Raubfischsaison eröffnen werde...vielleicht kann ich dann ja auch nachher noch  von meinem etwaigen Erfolg hier berichten... :q 

Gruß,
Drathy


----------



## Case (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke drathy.

hab meinen heutigen Urlaub schon im Januar beantragt....

Case


----------



## drathy (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> hab meinen heutigen Urlaub schon im Januar beantragt....



Hehe, wie geil! :m 

Das nenne ich mal einen "Angelverrückten"! #6 Hat sich ja aber auch gelohnt... :q

Mist, immer noch ne halbe Stunde... :c


----------



## Dorschi (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ruuuuuuuuuhig Brauner!


----------



## FreeLee (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Gerade noch rechtzeitig . . .

. . . bin ich vor dem Gewitter geflohen.|gr: 

War heute nachmittag mit dem Belly los, und hab nen 60er Hecht mit ner Banjo-Elritze erwischt. Ging gut ab, der Kleine. Schön mit Sprüngen, und so. Fast wie meine geliebten Mefos.:q 

@ all: Schöne Fische habt Ihr da alle. Petri Heil . . .


----------



## Veit (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Heute hab ich mein Glück mal an nem anderen See versucht in der Hoffnung mal nen größeren Hecht zu fangen. 
Aber da war ja erst recht Kindergarten angesagt. Zwar muss ich sagen, dass ich nie und nimmer gedacht hätte, dass es da der Hechtbestand so gut ist, weil ich bisher dort nur selten Glück hatte, aber mit Castaic Real Bait hab ich den grünen Jungs nun endlich mal eingeheizt. Wunderköder? - Langsam glaub ichs wirklich! Innerhalb von etwa zwei Stunden hatte ich zumindest 5 oder 6 Hechte am Haken und noch mehrere Fehlbisse und Nachläufer. |uhoh:  3 Stück hatte ich dann auch an Land, die anderen haben sie beim Rausheben wieder verabschiedet (nicht richtig gehakt), was mich aber nicht weiter gestört hat. Aber der größte leider wieder nur ca. 60 cm (kurz geknipst von nem Ansitzangler, nicht vermessen). Auch alle anderen, die ich zu Gesicht bekam waren bloß zwischen 40 und 60 cm. Schwimmt natürlich alles wieder.
Spass hats allemal gemacht, aber die Suche nach den Großen muss wohl weitergehen.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Der Meter kommt bestimmt dieses Jahr noch 

Wie ist das Wetter bei euch ?? Bei uns sind außer den Fischen auch wir Angler platt. Voll drückend hier !!

Ach, Petri !!


----------



## magic.j (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

HI Leute,

war heute auch am See zum Start der Raubfischsaison.Habe morgens auf Köfi 6 Hechte gefangen von 55cm-70cm.War ganz lustig,aber am Mittag oder jetzt am ABend war mal wieder tote Hose,aber war trotzdem ein gelungener Tag.

Mfg
magicj


----------



## Veit (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ John: War heiter und knapp über 20 Grad, dazu ein frisches Lüftchen.


----------



## doggie (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> ..... aber seitdem ich die Castaics hab .....


 

Hallo Veit,

welche Castaics fischt Du denn? Kann man die Dinger noch werfen oder eignen sie sich nur zum schleppen?

Grüße!

doggie

PS: Wie führt man die Castaics, wie einen Wobbler oder eher wie einen shad?


----------



## Birger (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Veit:
hab auch mal ne Frage zu den Castaics: wie lange halten die eigentlich, bzw. wie viele Hechte kann man damit fangen, bevor sie zerfleddert sind?
Billig sind die ja nicht gerade und ich hab mir ne 15cm Platinum gekauft, mit 23€ kein Schnäppchen und wenn nur kleine Hechte beißen und sie nach 4 Schnappern schon kaputt ist wäre das schon schade.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin,
auch ich war gestern das erste mal auf unsere grünen kumpel esox unterwegs.
Am plöner see konnte ich dann mit 82cm und guten 11 pfd geplegt in die saison starten!!
so soll das sein...

grüsse

mirco


----------



## drathy (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mein erster Ausflug blieb leider erfolglos...habe aber auch nur zwei vermeintliche "Hot Spots" abgeklappert, da der Wind sehr stark war, wodurch das Angeln doch  recht ungemütlich war...#t 

Naja, ich denke ich werde heute nach der Arbeit nochmal wieder los ziehen - vielleicht habe ich dann ja mehr Glück/Erfolg...

Ansonsten müssen Freitag halt wieder die Aale herhalten! :q


----------



## Bubbel2000 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@boot angler: geiler fisch, wie fett is der denn bitte??? nur 82cm und 11 pfund, das knallt. petri...

@veit: jupp, birgers frage juckt mich auch...


----------



## fantazia (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

der hat 11 pfund ;+ sieht netmal dick aus.
trotzdem petri heil zum schönen fisch :m


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> der hat 11 pfund ;+ sieht netmal dick aus.
> trotzdem petri heil zum schönen fisch :m


hat mich auch gewundert!!!
meine küchenwaage geht leider nur bis 5kg, die schlug logga an, dann habe ich den kopf abgetrennt und beide teile gewogen: insgesammt 5,6kg.
hatte aber auch drei "kleine brassen drin und eine kleine maräne.
hat aber zum auftakt echt geschmeckt...:m 
gebissen auf den fetten barsch gummifisch und das 50m ÜBER grund!!!:q 
werd die tage mal sehen das ich den meter knacke|muahah: 

grüsse

Mirco


----------



## Veit (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Doggie, Bubbel, Birger: 
Am besten hatte ich mit dem normalen Real Bait sinkend in 15 cm gefangen. Farbe: Blue Shad
Langsame bis mittlere Einholgeschwindigkeit, kurze Stopps in denen der Köder sinkt zwischendurch. Eigentlich ganz einfach.
Naja also bis jetzt "lebt" der Sinker noch mit dem ich ja bislang am meisten gefangen habe (die zwei Floater welche ich auch noch besitze sowieso). Bis auf zahlreiche kleine Einschnitte durch die Hechtzähne is nix passiert. Einfach mit Sekundenkleber wieder "flicken", das Laufverhalten ist auch nicht beeinträchtigt. 
Ganz wichtig!: Die neuen Snapverschlüsse sind zwar patentiert, aber trotzdem in der Praxis ziemlicher mist. Bei allen Castaics, die ich hab ist mir spätestens beim zweiten Hecht der Gummikörper im Drill abgefallen, weil der schüttelnde Hecht den Klickverschluss quasi geöffnet hat. Hab die Körper zum Glück alle wiederbekommen, da sie dann noch im Flachwasser lagen, aber hätte auch schief gehen können. Darum den Körper bitte noch zusätzlich mit wenig Sekundenkleber (so dass man ihn mit leichter Gewalt wieder lösen kann) befestigen, denn die Kosten ja auch schon ne Stange geld.


----------



## Veit (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So war heute nachmittag wieder los um nen User von einem anderen Board ein bisschen zu guiden. so gings wieder an der See von gestern, aber diesmal war bedeutend weniger los. 
War auch glatte Oberfläche (gestern recht windig) und noch dazu hatte ich die Hechte da ja gestern auch schon ziemlich "verblinkert". So fing ich diesmal nur einen 60er auf Castaic und hatte noch zwei Fehlbisse. Der Kollege hatte mit Sosy-Pike auch nen Hecht am Haken, der aber leider wieder ausschlitze. Wäre natürlich schöner gewesen, wenn mein Gast was gefangen hätte und ich nicht, aber nicht zu ändern.
Trotzdem schöner Nachmittag und wir gehen sicherlich bald mal wieder gemeinsam los.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petriiii, dann muss er halt noch mal kommen


----------



## Bubbel2000 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit: nun denn, mal sehen, was der castaicköder bringt, wir haben nicht den real bait sondern die castaic platinum ohne schaufel in 15 cm. bin mal gespannt. wird aber erst am we eingesetzt, samstag wahrscheinlich. morgen geh ich mit birger früh los und dann danach zur uni  gegen mittag. bin brandheiß, super geiles hechtwetter, wolken, etwas wind und regen, so muss das sein, wenn auch schönes wetter angenehmer ist. und wehe bei hechtwetter geht nix ;-) mehr dann morgen...

mfg


----------



## Veit (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ bubbel: Na denn Petri! Wenn ihr mit den Platinums ein paar schöne Hechtis rauspelzt, komm ich wohl nicht drumrum auch mal um den Kauf eines solchen nachzudenken.  Bin gespannt. Naja bei mir is am We auch Hecht Pur angesagt zumindest Samstag. Da is nämlich erstmal ein kleiner Boarditreff angesagt (Jerk vs. Spinn *g*), Sonntag vielleicht auch noch ne größere Tour falls es die Zeit hergibt, muss ich mal sehen.

PS: Das Hechtlein von heute hat die Castaic diesmal voll überschluckt, Körper hat aber auch da so mehr oder weniger überstanden. Ein bisschen Kleber und alles wieder heil.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

klingt gut. muss mir die zeit jetzt nehmen, im sommer wirds hier schwer, jetzt sind die dicken vorne und fangbar, also ran an die buletten...wenn jetzt arsenal noch gewonnen hätte :-(


----------



## drathy (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War gestern nun auch das 2. Mal los mit GuFi, aber wieder nix gewesen...nicht mal nen Zupfer konnte ich verbuchen...#t 

Naja, die Gewässern an denen ich war, sind auch eher Zandergewässer und ich hab auch immer schön in Grundnähe gefischt, und Zander sollen momentan ja eh noch nicht so laufen... |kopfkrat 

Gruß,
Drathy


----------



## Veit (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ drathy: Kopf hoch! Das wird besser, denke mal einige Zander sind nach dem langen Winter eventuell auch noch am Laichen.


----------



## Saugschmerle (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin zusammen,
ich war gestern morgen bei uns am Altrhein und hab nur ein Gufi verloren,
sonst nichts.Heute morgen bei uns am Baggersee mit dem Boot raus und mit einem Fatso Jerk 15 cm einen knappen 60er gehakt. Der Halbstarke wurde noch im Wasser verarztet und danach entlassen.
Morgen früh gehts wieder raus mit dem Boot.
Es kann nur noch besser werden.#6


----------



## Birger (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wir waren also eben los. Morgens hatte ich gleich ne gute Attacke auf nen little sickly, Hecht war ca. 80-90cm ist aber voll vorbeigedüst. Dann Steffen nen Aussteiger auf Spinner. Dann kamen bei mir 4 spektakuläre Hechtattacken auf einen rapala Jointed in orange den ich ganz langsam unter der Oberfläche kurbelte, die sind teilweise komplett mit Wobbler aus dem Wasser gesprungen.
Hing aber keiner, waren zwar keine Riesen dabei, aber alle 50-70cm. 2 weitere blieben dann doch noch hängen, einer vielleicht 50, der andere etwas über 60cm, coole Bisse an der Oberfläche aber die Fehlbissrate bei Oberflächenködern ist ja enorm.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@birger: Die gleichen Erfahrungen habe ich am Wochenende gemacht...explosive Attaken an der Oberfläche, aber keiner hing...
Sind wohl satt, nur Revierverteidigung...

gruß


----------



## Bubbel2000 (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

also das wasser is verdammt trüb, geh mal davon aus dass die jungs oft danebenschießen und den reiz an der oberfläche nicht 100%ig orten können um gezielt zuzustoßen. hat gegossen ohne ende, schön is anders ;-) wäre natürlich klasse gewesen, wenn noch mehr gegangen wäre, eben einen von denen, die ich hab laichen sehen mal sehen was das wochenende bringt, jetzt erstmal uni :v


----------



## Dart (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mir geht es zu Saisonbeginn aehnlich, schoene Attacken, gerade auf Jerk und Oberflaechenkoeder. Ich reagiere dann oft zu hektisch und schlage zu frueh an|rolleyes  Das legt sich dann aber nach einiger Zeit, die Hektik kommt wohl von der Abstinenz und der Aufregung das es jetzt wieder los geht.|supergri 
Ich wuensch euch allen digge Pikies.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Birger (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also zu früh hab ich eindeutig nicht angeschlagen, bei 2 Bissen hab ich nichtmal irgendwas in der Rute gemerkt, die sind einfach voll vorbeigeklatscht. Ich finds aber immer noch lustiger als das stumpfe Blinkerkurbeln....
Stehen die Hechte bei Euch eigentlich auch nich immer im Flachwasser oder machen sich die meisten schon wieder in Richtung Freiwasser auf?


----------



## Dart (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Also zu früh hab ich eindeutig nicht angeschlagen, bei 2 Bissen hab ich nichtmal irgendwas in der Rute gemerkt, die sind einfach voll vorbeigeklatscht. Ich finds aber immer noch lustiger als das stumpfe Blinkerkurbeln....


Hi Birger
Ich vermute das dies Bisse sind wo der Hecht nach dem Biss auf dich zuschwimmt und leider nicht, wie im Idealfall, nach dem Anbiss abdreht, und man eine deutlich Aktion in der Rute spuert.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo 

Heute war ich wieder auf der Pirsch ,das Wetter war wechselhaft nach ein paar Würfen schon der erste Fisch ,ein kleiner Rapfen hing an dem Blinker, ein paar Würfe hinterher ein Hecht größe 75cm  mein erster großer Hecht überhaupt.|supergri

http://img517.*ih.us/img517/599/hecht3dn.th.jpg


----------



## Bubbel2000 (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri würd aber lieber fotos mit kopf machen, sieht besser aus ;-)


----------



## JohnvanJerk (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na dann Petrii. Schöner Hecht......aber Kopf muss drauf


----------



## bennie (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

also der hechtkopf is drauf 

petri dazu!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zu dem Hecht und das Foto ist so I.O. da ja niemand wissen soll wo du dich rumtreibst Mr.Kimble oder...!?

War gestern auch kurz bis auf einen Barsch ging noch nix auf die Große Dame und dass obwohl, die Entenmama schon 6 von Ihren 12 Jungen gelassen hat am See:c!


----------



## Birger (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Dart schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Birger
> Ich vermute das dies Bisse sind wo der Hecht nach dem Biss auf dich zuschwimmt und leider nicht, wie im Idealfall, nach dem Anbiss abdreht, und man eine deutlich Aktion in der Rute spuert.
> Gruss Reiner#h



Jup, haste Recht. Wie gesagt, manche sind eher in die Luft gesprungen mit Wobbler, dann hat man keinen Druckpunkt zum anschlagen (obwohl ich einen in der Luft angeschlagen hab, der hing auch glücklicherweise).
Macht aber nichts, solange es kein großer Hecht ist, dann werd ich nämlich bockig.


----------



## fantazia (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war heut auch mal wieder los.1 51er hecht ein mini hecht kurz vorm rausholn abgefallen und nen kleinen barsch gehabt.der hecht hatte noch laich drin.kommt die gute zeit dann vllt erst noch????haben dies jahr alle noch nich so gut gefangen meist nur untermaßige.


----------



## Veit (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War gestern abend nochmal ne Stunde draußen mit Spinne und da liefs wieder nen Tick besser als am Tag zuvor. 
Einen knapp 60er, der mir kurz zuvor noch ausgeschlitzt war, konnte ich dann doch noch landen (und wieder releasen), dann hatte ich zwei "herkömmliche" Fehlbisse. Außerdem hatte ich noch kurz nen HEcht am Haken, der bloß im Uferbereich stand. Ich hab ihm mit dem Castaic nur kurz vorm Maul rumgezuppelt und er "auf Sicht" sofort zugepackt, war aber leider nicht richtig gehakt. Is aber auch nur so 60 gewesen. 
Zum Schluss zeigte sich aber, dass es an dem See auch größere gibt, da ich noch einen Nachläufer von mindestens 70 hatte, der auch attackiert hat, aber leider hab ich den Köder zu früh aus dem Wasser gehoben, weil ich im Gegenlicht nicht sah, wie er ankam. Danach konnte ich ihn leider nicht nochmal locken. 
Also auf jeden Fall wieder ein paar coole Bisse und da ist das Ergebnis dann im Endeffekt dann garnicht mehr so entscheidend, denn das Erlebnis zählt ja genauso. 


Petri an alle anderen Fänger!


----------



## Schnyder (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo an alle !!!!!!!!!!!
Bin neu hier und bin begeisteter Spinnangler!!!!
War gestern mit der Spinne los ...........drei Bisse gehabt!!!!
Einen verwertet davon.......ein 25 cm Barsch...
Köder : Spinner von Veltic silber/grün gestreift....

werde mich melden wenn ich erneut los war....bis dahin allen ein Petri Heil


----------



## drathy (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Schnyder: Perti & welcome on board! #6


----------



## Veit (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute nachmittag "Versöhnungsspinnangeln" mit Dorschi.
Dorschi legte los mit 65er Hecht auf Sosy-Pike, dann ich nen 55er, einen Ausschlitzer und nochmal nen 55er, alle auf Castic Real Bait. Dann Dorschi nochmal nen 50er auf Sosy-Pike. Danach musste er dann schon wieder fort. Habe noch ein halbes Stündchen weitergeangelt und konnte auf Castaic direkt am Badestand :q  noch nen 60er überlisten. Foto gibts nur von letzterem, weil ich meine Cam gestern nicht ausgeschaltet hatte und das erst gemerkt hatte als ich mal ein Bild schießen wollte, da war die Batterie aber leer. Für den letzte sie dann grad noch so gereicht. Zumal so zeigenswert waren die Fische von der Größe her ja eh nicht. Schwimmen auch alle wieder. 
War aber auf jeden Fall ein netter Nachmittag mit vielen Bisse und würde mich freuen, wenn wir das in Zukunft wieder öfters machen.


----------



## Dorschi (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Stimmt ! War ein netter und fängiger Nachmittag, der wiederholt wird. Zumal ich mir jetzt mal wieder einen neuen Sosy Pike zulegen muß, da die Hechte versucht haben, meinen alten zu shreddern


----------



## Waagemann (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit und dorschi,
ich war letzte Woche mit meinen Vater an der Saale und da sind wir da kurz vor der Pferderennbahn abgebogen und dort war erst wie so´nen see aber sah dann doch bei´m 2. Blick aus wie die saale oder ein Altarm davon und dann 20m war es dann wirklich die saale.Wart ihr da schon mal und habt was gefangen?weil bei uns war tote Hose mit der Spinnrute!!! :r #c​


----------



## Bubbel2000 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

und es stürmt wie sau, alter falter. schön schneider geblieben, einen oberflächen biss auf meine neue castaic, dann alles probiert und keinen erwischt, ich hasse es, große kiesseen vom ufer zu beeangeln, die zu hunderten befischt werden. klares wasser, die hechte kennen doch schon wieder jeden köder und sind misstrauisch. morgen gehts wieder ans gute trübe gewässer, da geht immer einer oder mehr, auch wenns anglerisch nicht so die herausforderung ist, da fängt jeder, und auch der frustrierte Bubbel ;-)


----------



## Hechtfieber (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Boot angler schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> auch ich war gestern das erste mal auf unsere grünen kumpel esox unterwegs.
> Am plöner see konnte ich dann mit 82cm und guten 11 pfd geplegt in die saison starten!!
> so soll das sein...
> ...



*petri auch von mir noch mal!!!#6*


----------



## Veit (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Waagemann: In dem Teich ist Angeln verboten! Da wo ihr dann richtig an der wart ist doch sicher ein Wehr gewesen, oder?
Dort fängst ganz vereinzelt mal einen Hecht oder Zander, aber nur noch sehr selten.

@all: War heute mit den Boardis MAO und Zanderpapst unterwegs. 
Ist diesmal nicht so fängig gewesen oder vielleicht doch.... :g 
Ein netter Tag wars auf jeden Fall. Wie immer mit den beiden! Nächste Tour ist schon fest geplant. 
Bericht:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1161114&postcount=3095


----------



## vertikal (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier mal wieder ein Foto von einem schönen Hecht. 

Während ich letzte Woche mit einem blöden Virus ringen musste, nutzte mein Freund Gerd meine Abwesenheit brutalstmöglichst aus und fing mal eben einen Meterhecht (105 cm, um genau zu sein) in der Sorpe auf Jerkbait. Vorher gab's noch drei Hechte zwischen 75 und 95 cm. Naja, er hatte wenigstens den Anstand, den Burschen wieder schwimmen zu lassen und mir die Chance zu wahren.


----------



## bennie (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wen hat er wieder schwimmen lassen? Den vom Bild wohl kaum


----------



## vertikal (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Wen hat er wieder schwimmen lassen? Den vom Bild wohl kaum




Hast recht bennie.
Gerd hatte mir von einem Hecht erzählt, den er abschlagen musste, weil er das Schleppsystem zu tief inhalliert hatte. Ich hatte das fälschlicherweise auf den 95er interpretiert, war aber (leider) der Große.


----------



## Veit (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Trotzdem Petri! Tolle Fische!
Bin heute leider erstmals seit einer Woche leer ausgegangen. War mit Boardi rumburack10 am Wasser. Unheimlich viele Fehlbisse und vorallem mussten drei Castaics dran glauben. Bei rumburack brach einmal die Tauchschaufel bei nem Hänger ab und bei jedem gabs je einen Hechtbiss, der so bescheuert kam, dass der Gummikörper komplett abgebissen wurde. So einen Pechtag kann man wirklich nur schnell wieder abhaken und vergessen....


----------



## Waagemann (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit 
ohha da hatten wir aber schwein das keiner kam!!!!|uhoh: 
ja das stimmt da war eine Brücke und auch wie so´nen Wehr.
Wo könnte man denn da noch hingehen?Aber der Weg müsste so unmkompliziert wie möglich sein, weil wir  KEINE AHNUNG haben von halle und drumherrum!!!#c

Mfg waagemann


----------



## Veit (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Waagemann: Da ist doch ein Weg der runtergeht an beiden Uferseiten. Wenn dann solltet ihr es dort probieren, wo der kleine Sandstrand ist.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

*klick*

*war guter tag heute.... foto vom fisch als link, den bericht und mehr auf meiner homepage, siehe signatur.... 

mfg und gute nacht
*


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zu dem Hecht ...Bubbel2000#6


----------



## Veit (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nicht schlecht der Hecht, Bubbel! Petri!


----------



## Darry (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sehr schöner Fisch! 
Gratulation zu diesem Fang, Bubbel :m


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

dank euch  wenn man so viele kleine fängt, is schon klasse, mal wieder was besseres zu bekommen und das anglerboard ist wirklich so eine art beissverhaltensvermittler. vertikals kumpel hat nun große bekommen, andere auch. bei uns ist das laichgeschäft beendet und dann gehen auch die großen ran, merkt man nun überall, das laichgeschäft als ausrede zählt nicht mehr, jetzt sinds wieder andere faktoren, zum glück.

noch bis mitte juni, dann wirds ja erfahrungsgemäß - zumindest in den hiesigen gewässern - wieder mau und schwieriger. hoffen wir als angler mal auf einen sommer, bei dem es erst ende juli heiß wird ;-) dann können wir länger mit guten fischen rechnen, auch wenn viele andere jammern, mich würds ja schon freuen;-)


----------



## Dorschi (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Waagemann schrieb:
			
		

> @Veit
> ohha da hatten wir aber schwein das keiner kam!!!!|uhoh:
> ja das stimmt da war eine Brücke und auch wie so´nen Wehr.
> Wo könnte man denn da noch hingehen?Aber der Weg müsste so unmkompliziert wie möglich sein, weil wir  KEINE AHNUNG haben von halle und drumherrum!!!#c
> ...



@ Waagemann  Vielleicht solltest Du auch mal einen Blick in´s Gewässerverzeichnis werfen.
Sind eigentlich alle Stellen und Teiche recht gut beschrieben da in der Nähe.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mahlzeit... 

Gestern auch mal wieder was erwischt:











Bericht dazu hier --> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77429


----------



## Bambine (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Feierte gestern nachmittag (15:30) dreifache Premiere
Erster Hecht (65cm) in dieser Saison als erster Fisch mit meiner neuen StCroix Premier 6" L Fast Rute beim ersten Mal mit Gummi (Kopyto relax 7cm in weiss und durch Lagerung mit grünzeug mit Grünverfärbung).
Ich war eigentlich nicht auf Fisch aus, wollt nur mit meiner neuen Rute verschidenenen Köder ausprobieren, weil die Rute für ein Wurfgewicht von 1/16 - 5/16 oz (ca 1.75 - 8.75g) wollte ich testen, mit welchem Spinner maximal ich die Rute noch benutzen kann, also 3er Mepps geht noch (in mässiger Strömung) sehr gut. Ich bin mir unsicher ob die Rute für das Spinfischen gedacht ist, aber ich konnte mit der Rute kleine Spinner ordentlich weitwerfen wobei die Rute ist für kleinere Spinner (1er) wohl etwas zu hart ist (meiner meinung nach). Wie auch immer, nach langem Spielen mit Spinner, habe ich mir gedacht ich montiere mal ein Gummifisch dran, habe dann diesen weissen Kopyto genommen, weil der einzige beriets mit einem Jighaken montiert (die Gummifische habe ich letztes Jahr nach dem Erhalt des jahresbonus :q aus einer Laune heraus bestellt und ich hatet nicht wenbing davon bestellt, nicht nur Gummifische sondern auch  Twister und diese Halbfisch halbTwister Sandra). Ich hatte keine Ahnung wie man ein Gummifisch führt also einfach drauflos ... und nach dem 2 Wurf ist dieser Hecht eingestiegen. Da die Rolle mit 10er Fireline montiert war  musste ich die Bremse etwas weiter öffnen, sodauert der Drill etwas länger und ich hatte Glück, dass der Hecht noch gelandet werden konnte - ohne Stahlvorfach.  
Fazit : 
es sind tatsächlich Hechte in dem Weiher, ca 30x30m, mit viel Kraut und Uferbewuchs.
Man kann wirklich mit Gummifisch Fische fangen
Die Rute ist top, würde ich jeder Zeit wiederkaufen und jetzt sofort eine mit 2m70 wenn die Aktion genau so ist.
----
Ach so, der Hecht schwimmt wieder, der weist sehr viele Verletzungen an der Seiten auf (beide Seite), kaönnen sie von einem Kommoran stammen oder durch einen Attack von einem anderen Hecht ?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@bambine: ja, kann von nem cormoran oder hecht sein, schon möglich. wenn zweiteres, dann gibts da auch noch größere ;-)


----------



## Hechtfieber (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> *klick*
> 
> *war guter tag heute.... foto vom fisch als link, den bericht und mehr auf meiner homepage, siehe signatur....
> 
> ...



auch von mir ein *DICKES *petri zu diesem schönen fisch!!!#6 so macht das doch laune!!!

lars


----------



## Hechtfieber (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bambine schrieb:
			
		

> ...weil die Rute für ein Wurfgewicht von 1/16 - 5/16 oz (*ca 1.75 - 8.75g*) wollte ich ...
> 
> ... und nach dem 2 Wurf ist dieser Hecht eingestiegen. Da die Rolle mit *10er Fireline* montiert war  musste ich die Bremse etwas weiter öffnen, sodauert der Drill etwas länger und ich hatte Glück, dass der Hecht noch gelandet werden konnte - *ohne Stahlvorfach*.
> 
> Ach so, der Hecht schwimmt wieder, der weist sehr viele Verletzungen an der Seiten auf (beide Seite), kaönnen sie von einem Kommoran stammen oder durch einen Attack von einem anderen Hecht ?



* petri zu deinem fisch,* auch wenn du unter den o.g. bedingungen echt glück hattest!  (beziehungsweeise hatte vielmehr der hecht glück, denn der wäre mit dem gufi im maul wahrscheinlich  jämmerlich verreckt!?#c

was die verletzungen angeht, gebe ich bubble2000 recht. und sollte es dort größere hechte geben, dann rücke ihnen bitte mit ausreichend starkem gerät auf die schuppen!#6 du hast der kreatur fisch gegenüber eine art verantwortung......ansonsten wünsche ich dir viel petri bei der nächsten tour!!!

lars


----------



## Darry (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So hier auch mal ein Bilder der Fische aus der letzten Woche - nix besonderes aber jeder Fisch zählt:m


----------



## Hechthunter21 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal wieder ein Foto von einem schönen Hecht.
> 
> Während ich letzte Woche mit einem blöden Virus ringen musste, nutzte mein Freund Gerd meine Abwesenheit brutalstmöglichst aus und fing mal eben einen Meterhecht (105 cm, um genau zu sein) in der Sorpe auf Jerkbait. Vorher gab's noch drei Hechte zwischen 75 und 95 cm. Naja, er hatte wenigstens den Anstand, den Burschen wieder schwimmen zu lassen und mir die Chance zu wahren.


Tolle Strecke die Gerd da vorgelegt hat ...Petri dazu#6wenn gleich ich vermute dass dieser geringe Vorsprung Dich nur zu noch größeren Taten hinreißt...|rolleyes:q



PS: Schade das es die "Große Dame" war, 
die denn Hals nicht voll genug bekam...!


----------



## Sputnik4711 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Boardis,

so jetzt möchte ich auch mal meinen Beitrag dazu leisten, mit dem 1sten Hecht dieser Saison !
ALso wie ja einige von Euch wissen war ja das Boardi Hechttreffen in Schleswig am Arenholzer See, wo meine Wenigkeit auch anwesend war ! :q 
Also wir waren beim Nordangler zu Gast und an dieser Stelle noch mal rechtherzlichen Dank für die Gastfreundlichkeit !!! #6 
Ja und da habe ich zwar nur einen 
*63 cm Hecht*




gefangen, aber es ist mein 3ter in meinem Leben, und für die Pfanne doch gerade richtig #6 Da ich jetzt einige Jahre nicht Angeln war, da ich beruflich sehr eingespannt war, ist es doch ein kleiner Erfolg für mich gewesen !!
Für das erstemal mit der Watthose unterwegs, ist es doch ein schöner Fisch !! Und dafür das es fast nur geregnet hatte, und ich bis auf die Knochen naß war, war es trotzdem ein tolles Wochenende !!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Grüsse dich SPUTNIK und Petri zu diesem Hecht...#6


PS:hoffe die Gelegenheit ergibt sich nochmal...|rolleyes


----------



## bennie (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil zu euren Fängen! 

PS: noch 10 Tage .........


----------



## Waagemann (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@all

jo leute mein Vater hat mal wieder einer seiner nacht -und nebelaktionen zum laufen gebracht und somit fahre ich mit meiner familie und blackfox mal ganz fix an die ostsee( nähe Kühlungsborn)!!!!!!!
könnt ihr mir mal´nen tipp geben wie ich da angeln kann(vorallen auf hecht)?!


----------



## fantazia (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war heut mal wieder los.ein 50er hecht nen untermaßigen und einer is auf grössere entfernung ausgeschlitzt.so wirklich geht der hecht hier noch nich wirklich.entweder kommt das noch oder das jahr is hier halt mal nich so gut.


----------



## drathy (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Das war doch mal ein Start in die Raubfischsaison für mich! Einige werden vielleicht darüber lächeln, aber ich hab mich tierisch gefreut...

War gestern Aalangeln (diesmal nicht ein Biss!), als 30m weiter zweimal an der Oberfläche richtig was am klatschen war.... Daraufhin hab ich ne Angel rausgeholt, mir meine Spinnrue aus dem Auto geschnappt bin eben über die Brücke an der ich geangelt habe und habe von der anderen Seite ein paar Wobbler-Würfe machen wollen.

Doch dazu kam es nicht wirklich, denn schon gleich beim 3. Wurf krümmte sich meine Rute... Nach nem relativ kurzem Drill zeigte sich mir dann ein doch recht ordentlicher Hecht in Form eines Saltos, ehe er dann den Weg in meinen Kescher gefunden hat...

Grobe Messungen ergaben, dass er ca. 80cm hatte und ein ziemlich dicker Brocken war und ich somit gleich mit meinem ersten Raubfisch der Saison meine persönliche Hecht-Bestmarke verbessern konnte! |rolleyes 

Ich habe dann meinen Kumpel, der ganz in der Nähe wohnt zum, schnell Foto-Termin herzitiert (Foto wird nachgereicht), da ich den Hecht wieder zurücksetzen wollte. Ich bin dann mit ihm so verblieben, dass wir uns in 2 Jahren dort wieder treffen, in der Hoffnung, dass er dann 20cm zugelegt hat... :q 

Köder war übrigens ein 8cm langer flachlaufender Rattling-Rapala in Firetiger Farben...

So geht das Raubfisch-Jahr ja gut los...

Gruß,
Drathy


----------



## Darry (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ drathy

:m  Petri zum tollen Fang#6 

So macht das allerdings Spaß!


----------



## Veit (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nachdem ich ja die letzten Tage nicht so viel Glück hatte gings heute wieder aufwärts mit den Fängen.

War nachmittags mit Boardi Dorschi an einem See Spinnfischen und es lief bis auf einen unschönen Vorfall super.
Dorschi legt mit einem Sosy Perch einen 50er Hecht vor. Gleich darauf fing ich auf Castaic Real Bait einen Hecht von knappen 60 cm. Ich machte noch ein paar weitere Würfe an der Stelle und da gabs auch gleich wieder nen Fehlbiss. Doch beim nächsten Wurf hing dann wieder was am Haken. Dachte es wäre der nächste Hecht, doch ich staunte nicht schlecht als ein wunderschöner Barsch von ganz genau 40 cm am Drilling des 15 cm Castaic hing. Den hab ich dann auch mal mitgenommen für die Pfanne. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich auf den großen Köder mal nen Barsch fange. Während ich den Fisch versorgte warf Dorschi an der Stelle nochmal mit dem Sosy Perch aus und bekam einen harten Biss. Die Bremse kreischte gleich auf, doch nach einer flotten 10 Meter-Flucht schlitze der Bursche leider aus. Echt ärgerlich, denn das war mit Sicherheit ein großer Hecht. Danach kamen wir an ein paar hektischen Haubentauchern vorbei, die sich in den letzten Tagen ein kleines Nest im Schilf angelegt hatten. Nicht weit davon trieb ein Hecht sein Unwesen, doch statt Haubentaucherkücken musste der heute erstmal meinen Castaic fressen. Der schöne Fisch hatte rund 70 cm. Dorschi fing dann auf seinen Perch nochmal einen weiteren 50er Hecht.
Bis auf den Barsch durften alle Fänge wieder schwimmen. Schöne Fische- schöner Nachmittag! Was will man mehr?!


----------



## Adrian* (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schöne Fische Veit #6

Was haste da für ne Rute?


----------



## Martin001 (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit,auch ein dickes Petri von mir zu Euren schönen Fischen#r 

MFG Martin


----------



## Veit (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Adrian: Des is meine Zebco Rhino DF.


----------



## Hechtfieber (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri zu den fischen jungs!#6


----------



## Brisko (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Klasse Barsch! Glückwunsch!

War am Dienstag noch mit Boardie earl und Musti am Rubbenbruchsee in Osnabrück!
Klasse Feierabendangeln! Earl konnte einen untermaßigen Hecht, ich einen kleinen Barsch und Musti einen 69er Hecht fangen!
Ein schöner Abend. Leider hatte ich meine Kamera nicht dabei.... Das nächste Mal aber bestimmt!!!#6


----------



## Bjoern23NRW (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Habe diese Woche einen 26er Barsch gefangen, ansonsten war auf Wurm tote Hose


----------



## knicklicht92 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Henning4155 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> Kurz nach dem ich ihn entschuppt und ausgenommen hatte, war schon der nächste dran.


 
Schöne Teile #6 !
aber isst du die ? Ich hab gehört und gelesen die seinen nicht wirklich genisbar .


----------



## Huchenfreak (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit
Petri Heil zu den wirklich schönen Fischen!
Was ist das für eine Rolle auf dem Bild mit dem Barsch?


----------



## Veit (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Huchenfreak: Spro Blue Arc 9300. Absolute klasse! Kann ich echt nur jedem empfehlen.


----------



## Veit (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So hier nun unserer Fangbericht vom heutigen Tag.
War ein nettes, kleines Boardi-Treffen, auch wenn die Fänge nicht gerade riesig gewesen sind:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board//showpost.php?p=1167282&postcount=3106


----------



## doggie (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf den Barsch durften alle Fänge wieder schwimmen. Schöne Fische- schöner Nachmittag! Was will man mehr?!


 
Hallo Veit,

ich hoffe Du liest auch andere threads in diesem Forum......|kopfkrat 

Schöne Fänge, Petri!

doggie


----------



## Veit (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi doggie!
Oh ja, ich kann mir schon denken, worauf du hinauswillst. Find ich auch echt kagge, dass man sich als Boardi hier schon sehr in acht nehmen muss bei dem was man schreibt, damit einen die unerwünschten Mitleser nicht aufgabeln.


----------



## Ocrem (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ist doch aber auch klar das sie ausversehn wieder schwimmen durften


----------



## Feedertyp (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo,


ich konnte mich gestern endlich mal überwinden früh aufzustehen und die Spinnrute auszupacken. War mit einem freund ca. 3Std am Wasser.

Hatten die ersten 2 Std. 3 Aussteiger *zumrotärgern*. Naja zum Schluß konnte ich noch nen kleinen 57er Esox überzeugen. Immerhin der erste hecht des Jahres. Leider ist er mir aus der Hand geflutscht.Sind aber auch glitschig die Dinger. ;-)



Mfg Stefan


----------



## Hechtfieber (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Feedertyp schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist er mir aus der Hand geflutscht.Sind aber auch glitschig die Dinger. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Mfg Stefan



...das kenn ich, passiert mir auch des öfteren!:q

gruß aus lübeck,

lars


----------



## honeybee (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wir waren von Mittwoch bis heute morgen los. 
Ergebnis: jeder von uns einen kleinen Hecht und ich noch einen schönen 34iger Barsch.
Mein erster größerer aus diesem Gewässer. Das läßt nur gutes hoffen.
Köder: Balzer Colonel Z 3D Vario silber Reflex Gr.5


----------



## Case (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nicht aus der Hand gerutscht.
Mit 67 gerade die richtige Größe für 'ne Mandel-Buttersauce mit Kartoffeln und Salat.

Case


----------



## Dart (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Jana
Poetrie zu dem schoenen Barsch 
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil allerseits 

War gestern mit ein paar Boardies am Regen unterwegs. 
Beim dritten Wurf ist mir direkt vor meinen Füssen gleich ein schöner Hecht hinterher.. ist aber am Gufi vobeigeschossen und wollte einfach nicht mehr rangehen :c 

Kurz darauf hatte ich dann einen ca. 40er Schusshecht auf nen Storm-Barsch. 

Boardie meckes hat nen 63er Schied auf einen kleinen Blinker gefangen und HEWAZA hat ne ultra fette Brachse an einem Bacheinlauf mit einem kleinen Twister gerissen. Ist kurz vorm Ufer wieder abgekommen... das war schon eine von der Sorte mit "Bronzebuckel"... 5 Pfd aufwärts 

Ansonsten wars recht mau... der Regen führt meiner Meinung nach z.Zt. noch zu viel Wasser..


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war heute mit federrute am kanal, ach ja, die heimat. hat geklingelt ohne ende, leider diesmal keine richtig dicke brasse aber schöne dabei und eine kapitale güster, die gut gasgegeben hat  morgen dann auf die barschberge, mit hoffentlich erfolg!

mfg steffen


----------



## Sputnik4711 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht aus der Hand gerutscht.
> Mit 67 gerade die richtige Größe für 'ne Mandel-Buttersauce mit Kartoffeln und Salat.
> 
> Case


 

Hallo, Petri zu dem schönen Hecht, gib mal Rezept für Mandel-Buttersauce hört sich recht legger  #6  an !!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

na ja, dagegen kann die peta ja nichts sagen...in diesem sinne, wohl bekomms!!! :v


----------



## AngelAndy20 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bubbel, entweder versteh ich dein Posting falsch - oder ich finds echt *******...#d


----------



## Veit (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ bubbel: Bin mit dir auch meistens einer Meinung wenns um C&R geht, aber das Posting find ich doch ein bisschen überzogen. Wenn er sich mal den einen Hecht mitnimmt und gut verwertet dann find ich das absolut maßvoll und vertretbar. Mache ich doch auch gelegentlich mal. Wenn wir alles zurücksetzen machen wir uns als Angler wirklich angreifbar. Ich gehe nicht mit dem Ziel ans Wasser was für die Pfanne zu bekommen, aber als schönen Nebeneffekt ein paar Mal im Jahr mal nen leckeren Fisch auf dem Teller find ich voll ok. Also denk doch bitte nochmal darüber nach und ändere das vielleicht mal, ich meins echt nicht böse.

@ Case: Petri und lass dir den Hecht schmecken!

Petri auch @Alle anderen Fänger!


----------



## Birger (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Veit: ich glaube, Bubbel bezog sein Posting nicht auf C&R, sondern darauf, dass er Hecht generell nicht sehr schmackhaft findet (wie ich z.B. auch). Also alles im Lot.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

kennt jemand eine link über hechtmontagen und angelmethoden


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

mensch, ich mag kein hecht....nicht wieder meckern, war missverständnis von euch jungs....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich habe mal ne Frage: lohnt es sich um diese Jahreszeit tagsüber auf Hecht blinkern zu gehn???|kopfkrat 

Wann ist die beste Tageszeit um mit Köfi auf Hecht anzusitzen??Morgens??Wenn ja,ab welcher und wie lange sollte ich fischen?

Mfg. Stefan


----------



## Case (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> na ja, dagegen kann die peta ja nichts sagen...in diesem sinne, wohl bekomms!!! :v



Naja.....Ich erspar mir dann auch den komentar zu Deinem letzten Benutzerbild. Du weißt ja in dem Fall wie Hecht schmeckt.

Case


----------



## CaiPi (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo. Habe in der letzten Woche nicht angeln können, wegen den schlechten Wetterverhältnissen. Der Wind ist echt zum K*****!!!
Naja, aber dafür konnte ich am 4. Mai den ersten Ententiger fangen. Er war bei 79 cm nur 9 Pfund schwer. Biss aber auf `nen Mepps Größe 4 in 70 cm Tiefe an `ner zarten Meerforellenrute. 
War`n toller Drill...
Zudem gab`s noch ein paar Nachläufer, waren aber alle ziemlich klein.

Gruß Kay


----------



## Gunni77 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

Eigendlich hatte ich mir fest vorgenommen, nicht am ersten Tag nach der Raubfischschonzeit nach NL zu fahren....wegen der vielen Angler, keine Ruhe am Wasser und so....
Vom Entzug getrieben bin ich dann doch gefahren :q 
Um nichts zu riskieren bin ich an meine "sicheren" Stellen gefahren und habe mir dafür erstmal zwei Stunden eine Null eingefangen.

Aus langeweile habe ich mir dann ne Ecke angeschaut, in der ich noch nicht angeln war und habe dann auf einen 5cm Hornet erst eine Zanderlarve und dann diesen Prachtburschen gefangen :q :q :q 

http://img222.*ih.us/img222/9053/dscn12378bo.jpg

Auch Gummi mochten die Barsche, vier Stück in verschiedenen Größen ohne Highlights, wobei auch der kleinste schon kraftvoll zubeißen konnte #d 

http://img157.*ih.us/img157/4710/dscn12392pe.jpg

Dann habe ich mir noch eine schöne Betonwand gesucht und das Ultraleicht-Dropshot-Gedöns ausgepackt. Wie immer keinen Barsch gefangen, macht aber auch so Spaß....#6 
Der Träger des großen Keschers hat wieder recht behalten... 

http://img157.*ih.us/img157/2962/dscn12410sj.jpg

Gruß


----------



## hans albers (27. Mai 2006)

*zander glück*

moinsen..
so,...
 heute nachmittag nach dem ersten wurf
nen schönen 44 zander verhaftet..
ort: spree/kreuzberg ufer
köder: falk thor 14 g
zeit:so gegen 16.00

war n schöner drill,
und ich hatte auch noch glück mit´m landen,
hatte ich doch meinen kescher vergessen..
ach ja...
und geschmeckt hat er auch gut..:q

greetz
lars


----------



## the doctor (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wie Gunni, hatte ich mir vorgenommen auch heute nicht ans Wasser in den Niederlanden zu fahren. Aber es kommt ja bekanntlich immer anders|uhoh::q
16.30 Uhr machte ich mich auf dem Weg. Ne gute halbe Stunde stand ich schon am Wasser.
Und ich muss sagen, .....die Fische sind aktiev und stehen schon voll in der Strömung#6

Als erstes konnte ich einen Ü 60er Zander fangen
[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img56.*ih.us/img56/9688/zander8kn.jpg[/URL]


und wenig später einen schönen 42er Barsch (gemessen)
[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img56.*ih.us/img56/2852/barsch1so.jpg[/URL]

leider fing es dann aber an zu regnen, so dass ich schon in kürzester Zeit voll durchnässt war. Naja......hat sich für ein paar Stündchen aber voll und ganz gelohnt !!!#6


----------



## barsch-jäger (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Boa! das sind doch mal ein par Barsche und schöne Zander!!! Dickes Petri!


----------



## Norman-aus-EW (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Hans_Albers

Großes Petri zum Zander! 
Aber musste der mit 44 cm in die Küche? Schau mal in der              Anlage 1 zu § 8 Abs. 1 der Berliner Landesfischereiordnung.


----------



## hans albers (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hi norman,..
ja du hast recht..
ich hab auch noch mal nachgeschaut,..
dachte beim angeln, es wären 40 cm schonmaß,
naja beim nächsten mal weiss ichs besser..

greetz

hans


----------



## Veit (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Die Frage ist ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist einen 44er Zander mitzunehmen, egal ob er nun laut der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen maßig ist oder nicht. Ein vernünftiger Angler setzt einen so kleinen Zander zurück ohne dabei an Schonmaße zu denken.


----------



## hans albers (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

moin..
...zu klein???
naja, also ida kann man
sich drüber streiten,
ob 45 cm zu klein sind..
aber wenn 2 personen von so einem fisch satt
werden, finde ich das eigentlich okay..
was anderes wären unter 40 cm


greetz
hans


----------



## Veit (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Naja ok, ich denke diese Diskussion brauchen wir hier nicht weiterzuführen, es bringt nix jemandem mit dieser Denkweise ins Gewissen zu reden. In diesem Sinne Guten Appetit!


----------



## Fisch1000 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also ich habe gestern eine 35cm Bachfo gefangen. Meine 40ste dieses Jahr!!!|birthday: Fotos gibt es leider nicht, da sie einen Moment zu früh als geplant "aus der Hand gefallen" war #q .

Fisch1000


----------



## CaiPi (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na dann...Petri Heil!
Hier in der Warnow ist`s nicht so mit den Fettflossern.
Gerne würde ich auch mal wieder selbstgefangene räuchern...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ok, ich denke diese Diskussion brauchen wir hier nicht weiterzuführen, es bringt nix jemandem mit dieser Denkweise ins Gewissen zu reden. In diesem Sinne Guten Appetit!



#6da schreibst du was Veit!

Aber denoch allen erfolgreichen Anglern&Anglerinnen Petri zu Ihren Fängen!


----------



## Mad-Angler (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moinsen!

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder los und auch ein wenig erfolgreich.:q

War gestern von ca. 14.00Uhr bis 00.00Uhr, an unserem Bootssteg, wollte eigentlich mal mit dem Boot raus, aber was soll ich sagen??? Das Wetter war so mies (Wind , Regen und Wellen wie auf der Ostsee),da bin ich dann einfach auf dem Steg geblieben.
Ich fing erstmal an den Barschen am Steg nachzustellen mit Wurm und Köfi an der Posenmontage, darauf stehn die eigentlich, nur leider gestern wohl nicht.|uhoh:
So gegen abend wurde es dann fast windstill und ich nahm dann meine kleinen dünnen Freunde und verstaute sie wieder in ihrer Schachtel. Jetzt war die zeit gekommen wo man überall um den Steg herum jagdzenen beobachten konnte , dummerweise hatte ich meine Spinnrute zu Haus.
Deshalb habe ich mich entschlossen dann einen Köfi inmitten der Schwärme zu presentieren und zwar unter dem ganzen gewusel, das hatte sogar zwei mal erfolg nur leider wurden meine Köfis nur gute 20m weit fortgetragen und noch bevor ich reagieren konnte wieder losgelassen. Könnte mit denken das es Zander wahren die ihr Revier verteidigen |kopfkrat.
 An der anderen Rute( Grundmontage) tat sich überhaupt nix bis auf zwei von Krebsen zerpflückten Köfis.
Also entschloss ich mich dem Köfi luft in die Bauchhöhle zu spritzen und ihn an einem ca 80cm langen Hardmonovorfach anzubieten.
Dummerweise verlor ein Angler neulich nen schönen Hecht auf Hardmono, aber ich finde tagsüber ist es echt zu riskannt damit zu angeln und habe es halt mal im dunkeln gestern damit probiert, klar wenn ich nen Hechtbiss bekommen hätte und er währe abgerissen, währe das sehr schade für beide seiten und evtl. würde er daran sterben. Ich sage mir aber immer auch beim "C&R" (was ich bei bedarf auch mache) verenden einige Fische ,weil sie ganz schlicht und einfach verpilzen da sich einige halt nie die Hände nass machen beim Landen und entwischen lassen.|uhoh:
So gegen 23.15 Uhr ging dann mein geliebter "Beast" los (war so laut das ich fast vom Steg gefallen bin), die Schnur hörte garnicht auf von der Rolle zu laufen darum entschied ich mich den Bügel zu schliessen und zu warten bis mein Gegner die Schnur von selbst wieder gestrafft hat.
Bumms......der sitzt dachte ich so und fing an zu drillen.....beim drillen merkte ich schon irgendwie das es kein Hecht sein konnte... zu starke gegenwehr...dachte ok Zander..haste auch noch nicht gefangen...mussn grosser sein....nach 4-5minuten drill hatte ich schon meinen Kescher bereit und tauchte ihn sachte ins Wasser und dann kam er hoch.....mein erster Wels..nagut war kein Riese aber ein Wels und mein erster und da er das vorgeschriebene mindestmaß von 50cm in unserem Gewässer mit 7cm überschritten hatte , durfte er mit mir nach Haus kommen.

Leider habe ich nur Bilder wo er schon in meiner Küche liegt,diese werde ich aber nicht einstellen damit ich mir keine dummen sprüche durchlesen muss.|kopfkrat
Weil so langsam artet ein bestimmtes Thema leider in Diskriminierung aus, was ich pers. sehr schade finde und mich deshalb mit Postings sehr zurückhalte.

Ich war schon ein par mal mit Bubble2000 und auch schonmal mit Birger los und ich bin der letzte der was gegen "C&R" sagt, auch mir passiert das ab und zu .:m

Aber ich muss auch ab und zu mal was mitbringen damit man mir glaubt das ich beim Angeln war.:q


grüssle  Mad-Angler


----------



## Birger (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Mad-Angler,
Glückwunsch, das ist ja mal was ganz anderes. Ich hab übrigens eine Wochenkarte für den 1er Kiessee (gilt noch bis Donnerstag) und war auch die letzten 3 Tage los.
Das Ergebnis wear allerdings ein anderes: die komplette Nullrunde! 2 Aussteiger auf Blinker und einige Fehlbisse von kleinen Hechten, mehr net, bin schon fast am Aufgeben.
Übrigens: Welse düsen gern mal mit dem Köderfisch los und zwar immer volle Kanne. Dann lassen sie ihn urplötzlich wieder los und sind entweder weg, oder nehmen ihn nochmal, was aber eher selten ist. Die Fehlbisse  könnten also auch andere kleine Welse gewesen sein. 
Eigentlich wollte ich Mittwoch mal os zum Brassen twistern, aber dieser verdammte Temperatursturz....dann werden die Welse auch nicht mehr beißen.
Gehst du nochmal los diese Woche?


----------



## Mad-Angler (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Birger :  Welse lassen wieder los? Das wusste ich nicht.
Leider muss ich diese Woche immer bis 22.00Uhr arbeiten,darum gehts leider nicht.
Brassen twistern hört sich lustig an,denke die Bucht mit der Klippe währe ne gute Stelle dafür. Oder die erste grosse Bucht an der Waldseite vom Schwimmbereich aus gesehn. Da gehen auf jedenfall die Stipper und Feederer immer hin.
Das nächste mal werde ich das Boot nehmen und mich in der nähe der Stege rumtreiben, mal sehn was das so bringt.

Aber für son kleinen Wels ging der gut ab, bin mal gespannt was mit meiner Ausrüstung passiert wenns an die 1m geht . |uhoh:
Eigentlich möchte ich aber lieber mal nen Zander fangen und oder ein par gute Barsche.
Beim nächsten mal Senke ich mir ein par mini-Barsche und nehm die zum Ködern,ma schauen was das bringt.|kopfkrat


grüsse  Mad-Angler


----------



## hans albers (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

moin
@veit..
also das lass ich jetzt ma so stehen,..
obwohl  du mich eigentlich nur angreifst,
weil mein fisch  um 1 cm zu klein war,
und ich dann auch noch die frechheit besaß,
 den zu essen....
mh... 
andere argumente habe von dir nicht gehört
ich bin auf jeden fall keiner von denen die 120 heringe mitnehmen,
owohl ich höchstens 40 davon für mich/freunde brauche,..
und der rest vergammelt
aber anderes thema..

greetz
hans..
ps. um die anderen nicht zu nerven vielleicht jetzt nur noch über
PN


----------



## Veit (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Da ich ja diese Woche frei hab, bin ich heute vormittag mal mit Spinnrute an die Saale gefahren. 
Das steigende Wasser scheint den Räubern, deren Fang ja an meinen Fluss kein leichtes Unterfangen ist, eingeheizt zu haben.
Schon beim ca. zehnten Wurf ging mir ein 66 cm langer Hecht an die Angel. Der Biss kam auf einen 8 cm langen Salmo Perch-Wobbler im Barschdekor. 




Da der Hechtbestand in der Saale so schlecht ist, hab ich ihn wieder zurückgesetzt.
Kurze Zeit später hatte ich schon den nächsten Biss auf Wobbler, jedoch saß der Anhieb nicht.
Doch bald darauf hing wieder was am Haken und ich wollte meinen Augen nicht trauen. Eine große Brasse von ungefähr 60 cm hatte regulär auf den Salmo Perch gebissen. Ich könnts mir glauben, das Bild ist kein Fake.




Gleich im Wasser abgehakt und released.
An einem im Wasser liegenden Baum bekam ich dann zunächst auf den Salmo Perch im Barschdekor zwei Fehlbisse und dann auch noch auf einen 5er kupferfarbenen Spinner. Ich wollte natürlich wissen, was das war und versuchte es in dem trüben Wasser mit einem rot-weißen Salmo Perch. Damit bekam ich den Übeltäter dann an die Angel. Mit etwas gemischten Gefühlen musste ich dann zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass es statt des erhofften Hechtes ein starker Zander war. Leider hat er drei Tage zu früh gebissen (Schonzeitende), sonst hätte ich ihn mir zugegebenermaßen mitgenommen. 




Ich habe beim Zurücksetzen dann schnell ein Bild geschossen. Auch wenn man es darauf vielleicht nicht so erkennen kann, hatte der Zander eine Länge von ungefähr 70-75 cm. Genaues Messen war nicht möglich, weil ich mein Maßband an der Hechtstelle vergessen hatte und auf Selbstauslöserfotos wollte ich auch verzichten um ein schnelles Releasen zu gewährleisten.

Nichtsdestotrotz ein erfolgreicher Angelvormittag, der für die Saale nicht selbstverständlich ist.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri den fängern, petri maik, son kleiner wels an der spinnrute, darauf hätte ich richtig lust ;-)

@veit: also ich muss sagen, deine saale kann ja wohl nicht so schlecht sein, wie du behauptest!!! du fängst immer irgendeinen hecht um die 60cm. das problem ist, du hast noch nie an einem schlechten hechtgewässer geangelt, mein gute 
bei mir daheim is nix mit hecht, nullkommanix...da gehst du 20 mal los und fängst dann einen, wenn ud glück hast. das die saale keine topadresse ist, mag sein, da gibt es andere hechtgaranten in deutschland, edersee, bodden, und gewisse seen in schleswigholstein. also jammer hier nicht so rum, verstanden!!!??? ;-)


----------



## Veit (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @veit: also ich muss sagen, deine saale kann ja wohl nicht so schlecht sein, wie du behauptest!!! du fängst immer irgendeinen hecht um die 60cm.


Ja, aber nur in den umliegenden Seen.
In der Saale hab ich dieses Jahr bislang nur 3 Hechte gefangen und hab dort auch schon eine Reihe Schneidertage hinter mir.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

nun denn, dann is das was anderes. und die größe is auch eine gute glückssache bei hecht, da selbst die kleinen große köder nicht meiden. werde diese woche auch noch ein zweimal losgehen und vielleicht habe ich ja wieder glück


----------



## Pfandpirat (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri für die aktuellen Fänger!

Hatte gestern ein ähnliches Ereignis. War nach zweiwöchiger Abstinenz zum Sonntag am See. Hab mich nach ein paar Würfen mit Shad in Weißfisch-Deko, aufgrund der starken Trübung, für einen gelben Sandra Shad entschieden.

Bekam dann auch "relativ schnell" einen Biss und musste feststellen, dass es sich um einen schön gezeichneten Zander (zw. 50-60cm) handelte. Das war schon was Feines, da ich nicht gerade zu den Zanderfänger gehöre. :q

Foto gibts leider nicht, da ich ihn gleich im Wasser wieder abhakte. 

Die Hechte lassen mich 2006 noch ein bißchen zappeln.


----------



## plattform7 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit #h 

Ich habe ja in der Vergangenheit selbst ein Paar deiner Fangberichte angemekert. Heute muss ich sagen RESPEKT! Finde ich klasse, dass die Fische nicht unnötig an die frische Luft musten (ich hoffe nur, dass es nichts mit den neusten Ereignissen an der P**A-Front zu tun hat). Freue mich auf weitere Berichte von dir in dieser Form #6 

An alle Fänger Petri!


----------



## Birger (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Mad-Angler:
jo, die Jungs lassen den Köfi mit Vorliebe wieder los, auch wenn sie beim abziehen teilweise wie ein Zug losdüsen. 
Die Bucht hatte ich mir auch rausgesucht, hab dort in der Nähe auch 2 Karpfen gesehen am WE, der eine war richtig groß! Mal schauen, aber wie gesagt, die Temperaturschwankungen...

@ Veit: der Brassen ist mitten in der Laichzeit, dann beißen die wie verrückt auf Kunstköder. Hab schon fast alle Köder durch, die knallen sich dann alles rein (jedes Mal denkt man, der große Barsch ist dran und dann kämpft der irgendwie doch so komisch


----------



## schwarzeMann (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Veit,
das mit der Brasse ist garnicht so ungewöhnlich, denn ich habe in der Laichzeit schon öfter den ein oder anderen Cypriden beim Spinnen erwischt(Maulwinkel).
Gerade männliche Brassen sind sehr Dominant("verteidigen ihr Revier") und schnappen nach allem was vor die Nase kommt,aber auch groß Karpfen nehmen ab und zu den ein oder anderen ProteinSneck!!!

Mfg "sM."


----------



## fantazia (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war heut mal wieder mit nem kollegen aufm see.er hatte 2 maßige hechte,einen von  63cm und einen von 53cm(beide auf silbernen effzett 16g.und ich konnte 5 barsche auf mepps spinner grösse 4 überlisten.2 bessere ca.40cm-43cm sind leider ausgeschlitzt.alles in einem ganz spaßiger tag #6 morgen gehts auf jeden fall wieder aufn see.

 http://img125.*ih.us/img125/2364/19rg2.jpg


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

HMMMMM, kommt mir viiieeel kleiner vor...|kopfkrat 
hat so´n "zewa" tuch nicht 25cm x 25cm...|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Naja...
Kann mich auch täuschen...

Trotzdem Petri 

gruß

Mirco


----------



## fantazia (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

fett nich,aber alle gut maßig und zusammen nen schönes filet gericht was ich mir morgen machen werde :> die maße von den hechten sind (ca.) kollege hat sie gemessen und ich weiss es net mehr genau.rechne +- 1-2cm bei den hechten und es stimmt.maßig warn die 2 aber beide.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> fett nich,aber alle gut maßig und zusammen nen schönes filet gericht für mich was ich mir morgen machen werde.


 
Dann laß es dir schmecken...:k 
war heute auch ein wenig Schleppen und "Faulenzen" auf´m großen Plöner see, allerdings leider ohne erfolg...:c 
Böhen bis 52 km/h machten das Rundern zum Gewaltakt, aber was soll´s...
der M E T E R Wartet!!!!!#6 

Grüße und guten appetit

Mirco


----------



## carassius (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Boot angler schrieb:
			
		

> Dann laß es dir schmecken...:k
> war heute auch ein wenig Schleppen und "Faulenzen" auf´m großen Plöner see, allerdings leider ohne erfolg...:c
> Böhen bis 52 km/h machten das Rundern zum Gewaltakt, aber was soll´s...
> der M E T E R Wartet!!!!!#6
> ...


 
Nur nicht aufgeben immert weiter machen.Ich will doch noch dein Meter Hecht Bericht lesen!!!:k #6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Nur nicht aufgeben immert weiter machen.Ich will doch noch dein Meter Hecht Bericht lesen!!!:k #6


 

Aufgegebebn wird NICHT!!!|uhoh: 
fhre Heute nochmal an ELK ein bissel Zandern, Morgen bin ich dann wiederauf´m Plöner und arbeite an meinem Meter...
Habe mir schön paar 25cm GuFi´s besorgt, nen 25cm Nils Masters Wobbler und andere solche kaliber:m 
Und nach der Waller Schonzeit werden wir im Ratzeburger See angreifen:q 
Dann wird Die 2,00 m Marke geknackt :m :q #6  *träum*

Naja, hoffe WIR schaffen das auch nochmal zusammen zu pirschen.
WE gehts mit Andor und Co nach Fehmarn

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## MobyDicky (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallöle,

ist jetzt zwar schon knapp 5 Tage her, dass ich das letzte Mal mit meiner Rute am Wasser war - macht aber bestimmt nix  .
Jedenfalls war ich bei strömenden Regen an der Hohenwarte etwas erfolgreich, hab nen 57 cm Hecht und ein paar (zu) kleine Barsche gefangen und meine Freundin immerhin nen sehr schönen und auch kampfstarken 37 cm Barsch. Fotos konnte ich wegen der vom Himmel rinnenden Brühe leider nicht machen. #d


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@bootangler: im ratzeburger gibt es welse? da hatte mein opa mal ein segelboot. der is relativ flach, oder vertausche ich da was? sind da so viele welse drin, dass man auch nach 1-3 mal was fängt oder eher die zähe nummer? was haste denn da so gefangen an welsen?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @bootangler: im ratzeburger gibt es welse? da hatte mein opa mal ein segelboot. der is relativ flach, oder vertausche ich da was? sind da so viele welse drin, dass man auch nach 1-3 mal was fängt oder eher die zähe nummer? was haste denn da so gefangen an welsen?


 
Moin Bubbel,
der Ratzeburger See ist ja Quasi die "Endstation" der Wakenitz.
Auch in der Wakenitz werden gelegentlich GUTE Welse gemeldet obwohl sie mit 1,50 durchschnittlicher tiefe eigentlich KEIN WallerRevier ist.
Auch der Fischer auf dem Ratzeburger See hat regelmäßig mittlere Waller zwischen 75cm bis 1,50 in seinen Netzen.
Nur beangelt dort so gut wie niemand diesen absoluten Traumfisch gezielt.
Dennoch melden immerwieder Angler Bisse auf Fischchen oder Wurm beim Nachtangeln, mit D-zug artigen Schnurabläufen und dann verlorenden Fischen was eindetig ein zeichen für Waller ist.
Sicherlich mußt du dort die Wenigen wirklich Tiefen stellen suchen und ein wenig Gedult haben, aber die Chancen dorteinen guten Waller zu fangen sind nicht unbedingt schlecht.
Letztes WE kam bei nem Kollegen der es auf Waller abgesehen hatte ein schöner Hecht von 107cm und 19 Pfd ans "Nachtlicht"...
Auch nicht zu verachten, oder??

Wie gesagt, mit ein wenig gedult und ortskenntnis ist man sicher in der lage aus dem Ratzeburger see einen GUTEN WALLER zu fangen...

Und das werde ich nach der Schonzeit sicherlich in angriff nehmen...

Greetz
Mirco


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

sounds good ;-)


----------



## JohnvanJerk (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin moin,

ein paar Kumpel waren das Wochenende auf Rügen. Lief recht schlecht. Leider nur ein Meterhecht.

Hier ein paar Fotos:


----------



## Student (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				JohnvanJerk schrieb:
			
		

> Lief recht schlecht. Leider nur ein Meterhecht.



Ohhh, wie tragisch....ich bemitleide euch zu tiefst :v

Mfg

Student

PS: Ich finde die Fänge für ein Wochenende durchaus beeindruckend...andere fangen das in der ganzen Woche nicht oder sehen im ganzen Leben kein Meterhecht!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

nun ja, zu dritt aufm bodden, ein wochenende lang, da will doch jeder seinen meter fangen, was ja auch nicht unrealistisch ist. boddenverwöhnt eben, kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen 
natürlich, übermut tut selten gut und auch im boden is der gute schneider drin ;-)


----------



## Veit (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bei mir gabs heute einen Wels 1,40 m, einen 87er Hecht und noch nen Baby-Hecht.
Siehe HIER:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=78054


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

wie immer nur glück, das gewässer ist nur mittelmäßig und der hechtbestand auch :-DDDDDD   ich glaube nicht an so viel glück, deine ecke MUSS gut sein...petri


----------



## Veit (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ bubbel: Nee, im ernst in der Saale gibts wirklich nicht viele Hechte. Habe da letztes Jahr nichmal 10 Stück gefangen. Aber vielleicht isses ja mal ein gutes Zeichen, dass es dieses Jahr ein paar mehr sind. Ich freue mich über jeden Saalehecht, mehr wie über fünf andere aus nem Teich mit gutem Bestand. Diese Flusshechte kämpfen einfach viel besser, haben nen tollen Körperbau und vorallem ist ihr Fang auch anspruchsvoller. :m 
Für mittlere Welse ist die Saale mittlerweile aber in der Tat ne gute Adresse.


----------



## Waagemann (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit,
wirklich ein dickes Petri so was muss man erst mal schaffen solche Oschi´s an einen Angeltag an den Hacken zu kriegen!!!!!!#6 #6 #6 
|schild-g
@alle


naja an der Ostsee war nicht so viel los,weil wir 1. kein Boot nehmen konnte 
durch den starken Wind
und 2. die Hornhechte irgendwie 
nicht wollten oder nicht 
da waren 
-----------------aber-----------------------------------------------------

wir haben dann ein kleines Flüsschen(der Hellbach oder so) gesehen wo man ein bisschen mit den Spinner rumangeln konnte...eigentlich haben wir mit´ner Forelle gerechnet ,aber es kam dann überraschender weise ein kleiner Esox von 58 cm!!!der eine Färbung wie ein Barsch am Schwanzteil hatte kann das sein das das eine "leicht Kreuzung" sein kann?

Und heute hatte ich einen schönen 75er Hecht der auf einen fingerlangen Lidlwobbler biss.Der wog ca. 2kg ist das normal für die Länge?


Mit freundl. Gruß 
Waagemann


----------



## bennie (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

2kg is nen büschn wenig für den Esox. Naja, nachm laichen kommt sowas vor. Kleine Köder, schlanke Hechte


----------



## drathy (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Flusshechte kämpfen einfach viel besser, haben nen tollen Körperbau und vorallem ist ihr Fang auch anspruchsvoller. :m



So ist das bei uns mit den Zandern...zumindest für mich in den letzten 2-3 Jahren. War nicht einfach mal einen an den Haken zu bekommen, was den Fang in meinen Augen doch recht anspruchsvoll macht!
Bei Hechten hingegen ist das bei uns hier weniger ein Problem. Die habe ich immer mal als "Beifang" beim Zanderangeln...ohne dass ich gezielt auf die losgehe...
Naja, vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal irgendwie meine "Zandertaktik" umstellen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Veit (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ey, war das wieder geil eben an der Saale.
Ich wills diesmal kurzmachen, die Erfolgsserie ging nahtlos weiter.
Hatte diesmal meinen Kumpel Nico dabei und nix mit Vorführeffekt- Wir haben gut abgeräumt.
Nach ein paar Minuten Nico nen 52er Rapfen gleich nach dem Auswurf auf Rapala Shad Rap. Dann ich nen schönen 71er Hecht auf Salmo Perch in rotweiß. Wir stellten um auf Spinner. Ich hatte mit meinem großen Balzer-Hechtspinner auch schon bald nen Fischkontakt. Fühlte sich nicht schlecht an, aber nach ein paar Sekunden wieder ausgeschlitzt. Dann Welsalarm! Nico nen 1,17er Wels auf kupferfarbenen 5er Spinner, nach fünf Minuten Drill gelandet. Wirkt auf dem Bild kleiner, weil nicht nach vorne gehalten. Kurz darauf fing ich auf meinen Riesenspinner auch noch einen von 94 cm. 
Schwimmt alles wieder!


----------



## drathy (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

WoW - nicht schlecht! Petri zu den Fängen...da wird man ja wieder richtig heiß, wenn man hier so auf der Arbeit sitzt...


----------



## Raabiat (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Veit,

Glückwunsch#6 aber auch die beste Serie findet irgendwann ein Ende:q:q

PS: Text ist auch okay bis auf den Kommentar am Ende....das haste nich nötig|uhoh:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jau ,auch von mir ein digges PETRI...
aber jetzt muß mal schluß sein...|uhoh: 
ich komme mir schon wie der letzte klippschüler vor|krach: 
hoffe das ich demnächst auch mal endlich meinen ersten Waller landen kann.
Als gewässer habe ich mir den großen plöner see und den ratzeburger see hier bei uns im norden ausgeguckt...:m 
ausserdem bin ich wirklich heiß auf den ersten meterhecht in dieser saison:m #6 :k 

wie gesagt, weiterhin petri heil für alle die ans wasser kommen (DU brauchst das ja nicht, holst ja schon so genug raus!!!)

greetz

Mirco


----------



## HD4ever (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

man ... ihr räumt ja an der Saale momentan wirklich gut ab !!!!  #6#6#6
mir würde schon reichen mal einen der Größe im Jahr zu fangen .... |uhoh:


----------



## Student (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Ey, war das wieder geil eben an der Saale.



Was ist da eigentlich los...drei Welse in zwei Tagen !?

Mfg

Student


----------



## Veit (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Rabiaat: Ja hast recht, den Satz mit der Peta hab ich rausgenommen. 
@ Student: Gute Frage! Ich weiß es auch nicht.


----------



## Waagemann (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit,
ey echt das ist ja der hammer wie hast du letztes jahr gefangen genau so oder 
NOCH BESSER ?!?
Welche stelle ist denn das da an der Saale?


----------



## Raabiat (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Waagemann schrieb:
			
		

> Welche stelle ist denn das da an der Saale?



ja, genau Veit.....ich wär dir dankbar, wenn du deine Stellen und vor allem deine Hotspots mal in google earth markieren könntest und die files hier im AB verlinkst|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri ,Veit#6 Suuuper Fänge:k |rolleyes 








			
				Waagemann schrieb:
			
		

> @Veit,
> Welche stelle ist denn das da an der Saale?


:q


----------



## Ocrem (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

na die eine stelle da ihr wisst schon die mit dem wasser und so:q


----------



## fantazia (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

aso die :m


----------



## HD4ever (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> ja, genau Veit.....ich wär dir dankbar, wenn du deine Stellen und vor allem deine Hotspots mal in google earth markieren könntest und die files hier im AB verlinkst|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:



|good: ... #g würd ich auch machen !!!! *fingerkreuz*


----------



## Veit (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Das könnte euch so passen! *grins*
Nee, aber dort ist der Angeldruck ziemlich gering und das soll auch so bleiben, darum sage ich nichts zu dieser Gewässerstrecke, hab ich auch von meinen Angelkumpels nur ein paar wenigen erzählt.


----------



## doggie (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Kollegen,

Veit hat recht, Euch nichts zu sagen......:m 

Bitte Infos zur Stelle, Köder, Beisszeit usw.........

Das kanns doch nicht sein!!!!#d

Sich über einen Köder oder bestimmte Techniken im ALLGEMEINEN zu informieren ja wirklich ok, aber die Fazination unseres Hobby ist doch dann aber die Informationen SELBST zu verwerten und zu vertiefen.

Also dann, raus ans Wasser selbst ausprobieren, selbst Stellen suchen, selbst Schneider bleiben, selbst tolle Fänge machen.................:m 


Petri!

doggie


----------



## Raabiat (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				doggie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> Veit hat recht, Euch nichts zu sagen......:m
> 
> ...



Hat auch niemand was gegen Veit gesagt|kopfkrat
Wenn ich die Pstings recht verstanden habe wars alles zielich ironisch auf's Posting von Waagemann bezogen:q

@Waagemann: sorry, du wirst es aber verstehen (müssen):q
@Doggie: zwischen den Zeilen steht meist einiges mehr#h


----------



## Veit (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Raabiat: Klar, das hab ich schon gemerkt mit der Ironie. 

Aber um die Sache trotzdem ein bisschen anzuheizen:
Wir haben alle 3 Welse an ein und der selben Stelle gefangen. Warum sie dort sind weiß ich nicht, denn im Vergleich zum restlichen Flusslauf sind dort zumindest optisch keine besonderen Strukturen zu erkennen. 
Die Stelle an sich ist flach (weniger als 2 Meter) mit schlammigem Grund und schwache Strömung.
Und wir haben dort noch nicht mal außergewöhnlich lange gestanden, da wir Wanderangeln betrieben haben. Die Welse haben dann auch gleich na wenigen Würfen an diesem Platz gebissen.


----------



## doggie (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> Hat auch niemand was gegen Veit gesagt|kopfkrat
> ):q
> @Doggie: zwischen den Zeilen steht meist einiges mehr#h


 
Hallo Rabbiat,

ich glaube Du hast mein übehaupt nicht verstanden |kopfkrat ,
obwohl bei mir alles in und nicht zwischen den Zeilen stand....


Nochmals, veit hat 100% recht sich bedeckt zu halten!#6 

Angeln heisst nämlich SELBST Erfahrungen zu machen und dann (manchmal) tolle Fänge zu landen!

Ich hoffe Du hast jetzt verstanden, was ich meinte!

Grüße!

doggie

PS: Die Ironie in Deinem posting habe ich schon erkannt.......


----------



## fantazia (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

niemand verrät seine hot spots.wennde im grossen eutiner see zb gut barsche aale oder zander gefangen hast und dies beim zurück fahren zum angelheim jemanden erzählst kannst dir sicher sein das 1-3 tage danach alles voller boote dort stehen.

@veit
wie sieht das eigentlich mit der kampfkraft von welsen aus??also von den beiden kleineren.können die mit nem 80er-100er hecht mithalten??bei uns
gibs leider keine möglichkeit welse zu beangeln :/


----------



## tomthx (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo, hab am 27.05. 30 Fahrminuten von Greifswald/Wieck (Greifswalder Bodden) meinen 1. Hecht gefangen.
War am Samstag mit 'nem Kumpel und seinem neuen Schlauchboot bei Greifswald/Wieck (Greifswalder Bodden)auf Hornfisch aus. Nach ca. 30 Minuten der 1. Biss bei Christian, sehr heftig und zu stark für 'nen Hornfisch. Als der Fisch ca. 1-2 Meter vor bzw. schräg unter uns zu sehen war bekamen wir einen riesigen Adrenalinstoss. Ein großer heller Hechtbauch zum U gebogen und fast in Kescherreichweite und im nächsten Moment gab's einen starken Ruck, einen kleinen Knall und die Schnur hing schlaf ins Wasser. Bis wir geschnallt hatten was grad passiert war vergingen ein paar Sekunden.
"Man hast du den gesehen" und "der war min. nen Meter groß" war alles was wir sagen konnten. Und plötzlich waren die Hornfische zweitrangig, schnell einn Stahlvorfach und 'nen größeren Blinker ran und los. Leider passierte nix auch ein Wobbler und 2 andere Blinker brachten nichts. Nach 1 Stunde wechselte ich die Montage um wenigstens ein paar Hornies zu fangen. Also wieder 16 Gramm Blinker ohne Drilling in grün/silber und 10 cm Monofil mit Einzelhaken Größe 6 als Nachläufer.
Nach einigen Würfen "krachte" es dann plötzlich in meiner Rute. "Das muss ein Hecht sein." Also Anschlag und dann ging's los, schnelle, kurze Fluchten wie in diversen Videos gesehen und mein Puls war auf 180. "Hoffendlich hält mein "Vorfach aus 30er Monofil und der kleine Einzelhaken." Die Bremse kreischte alle paar Sekunden und nach 3 oder 4 Fluchten war ER kurz zu sehen. Kaum war er "oben", stürmte er wieder weg und so ging das ca. 10 Minuten. Einmal flüchtete der Hecht unters Boot und ich musste die Rute ins Wasser halten, da hab ich nochmal ordentlich geschwitzt! Und dann war's soweit, er ließ sich in den Kescher leiten und schwupp war "mein" Hecht im Boot. Beim Abhaken konnten wir sehen dass der Haken "bombenfest" im Maulwinkel saß. Glück gehabt! Dannach fingen wir noch 5 Hornfische und dann wars auch schon Zeit zur Heimfahrt. Das messen und wiegen zu Haus ergaben für meinen ersten Hecht 5 kg und 89 cm Länge.

Ich kann's kaum erwarten wieder raus zu fahren... |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## fantazia (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri heil #6 sone hechte machen spass.


----------



## Waagemann (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Klar ihr habt ja recht wenn man bei uns einer z.b. einen dicken Hecht fängt ist bei uns auch der teich zu und keiner bekommt was , weil es nur platsch geht und die Köderfische reihenweise ins Wasser fliegen!
Is ja nicht so schlimm ich werde schon ein Plätzchen finden. 
Ich wollte heute mal an einen kleinen Tonloch Zander ärgern aber ich habe noch nie so wirklich gezielt auf Zander geangelt und der Besatz soll auch so naja sein also nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig.Habt ihr da´nen Tipp für mich wie ich´s mal probieren kann?

Petri heil tomthx is wirklich ein klasse Fisch!:m


----------



## Veit (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Erfolgsserie hat gehalten! :q 
War heute mal um die Mittagszeit an die Saale gefahren auch wenn ich diesmal weder einen Wels noch einen Hecht gefangen habe, kam dennoch wieder eine schöne Fischparade zusammen. Lange dauerte es nicht, da "explodierte" das Wasser vor meinen Füßen und mein allererster vernünftiger Saalerapfen hing am Haken. Ein schöner, silberner Räuber von 64 cm. Da hab ich mich sehr drüber gefreut!
Einige Zeit später dann wieder ein kräftiger Biss. Ich dachte erst es wäre ein großer Hecht, aber nix da. - Silberkarpfen 78 cm! War ein spannender Drill! 
Und dann geschah noch genau das was man sich am 1. Juni wünscht. Relativ unverhofft ging mir ein Zander an den Haken. Eigentlich hatte ich es ja darauf garnicht abgesehen. Mit 57 cm kein Riese, aber mal ein leckerer Fisch, den ich mir mit gutem Gewissen für die Bratpfanne mitgenommen habe. 
Die anderen Fänge schwimmen wieder. 
DER Köder war auch diesmal wieder der rot-weiße 8 cm Salmo Perch-Wobbler, der mir alle drei Fische brachte. Auf meinen Riesenspinner hatte heute nur einen Fehlbiss.
Das einzige fiese war das Wetter. Auf den Fotos siehts zwar herrlich aus, aber zwischen den sonnigen Abschnitten gabs immer wieder heftige Regenschauer. Ausgerechnet heute, wo ich mal keine wetterfesten Klamotten an hatte. #q 

@ fantazia: Ja auf jeden Fall, würde die Welse in dieser Größe gegenüber gleichgroßen Hechten als etwa gleichwertig bezeichnen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Da hat wohl jemand das glück gepachtet, wie??#6 
Mein größten respekt mein lieber!!
glaub ich muß mal da runter kommen

greetz

Mirco


----------



## bennie (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Gib mir am Samstag mal was ab wenn ich loskomme 

Petri Heil


----------



## polli (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo.
Nettes Wetter haste ja...
Mir iss da was ganz ähnliches passiert:
In der Mittagszeit daheim los. Hektik Äktschn Fußpilz und ins Auto.
Rute dabei , und noch ne Tageskarte geholt.
Superwetter.
Endlich da. Nanu, wo iss meine Regenjacke?
Schitte Zuhause vergessen.
Macht nix.
Nach zahn Minuten Angeln hats angefangen zu regnen und nach drei Stunden war ich Nass bis auf die Haut.
Gut, ab nach hause und auf der Autobahn hat dann gleich wieder die Sonne geschienen...
Und trocken wars bis heut Abend...

Naja...

Ach ja, gefangen hab ich nen 40er Döbel und zwei Barsche.
Und zwei Bisse versemmelt...


----------



## Birger (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Veit: nicht schlecht, aber das können wir (Bubbel und ich) toppen:

Heute 13 Hechte und 2 Zander gefangen, dazu noch etliche Fehlbisse an der Oberfläche und einige Aussteiger. Der eine Zander war 4,35Kg,  Fotos gibts später.


----------



## Martin001 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit,wieder ein dickes Petri von mir#6 
Vielleicht sollte ich schon mal für die nächsten Fische gratulieren da ich ansonsten ja nur noch vor dem Rechner hänge.

Weiter so kann ich dazu nur sagen!!!


MFG Martin


----------



## Birger (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier der Zander:

[edit]


----------



## bennie (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Zander auf Wobbler ist so ein ungewohnter Anblick. Hatte ich leider noch nie


----------



## Veit (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na nicht schlecht @ birger&bubbel. Petri!

Aber die 4,35 kg kann unsere Saaleanglercrew nun wiederrum toppen *ätsch*   . Mein Kumpel Hendrik hat zugeschlagen! Aber wie! Zander von genau 80 cm und 5,1 kg auf Salmo Perch-Wobbler im Barschdekor (hatte ich ihm ausgeliehen). Sein erster Zander seit ca. 3 Jahren. Mitgenommen, kann ich aber auch voll nachvollziehen. Ich hatte heute abend auch nochmal nen ca. 50er auf den rotweißen Salmo Perch und noch einige Fehlbisse. Den natürlich released. 
Befürchte aber der Segen ist vorbei, wenn das Wasser wieder zurückgeht.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

schöner fisch! es ist beruhigend zu wissen, welchen enormen einfluss das wetter auf die angelei hat, trotz merkwürdiger ausnahmen. wir haben 12 stunden geangelt und zu jeder zeit gefangen. das beste war der rossmann regenschirm, unter dem ich mich bei jeder husch verkauert habe. denn: trocken fischts sich konzentrierter ;-) aber sau kalt zur zeit, unglaublich. aber ich finds gut, somit beißt es wohl noch lange sehr gut...nicht wieder 35 grad und die platte bei sonnenschein :v


----------



## fantazia (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri heil an veit und birger #6


----------



## Veit (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So war heute nachmittag wieder an der Saale. Hatte diesmal leider Pech.
Nach ner halben Stunde habe ich einen schönen Hecht von 84 cm gefangen auf Salmo Perch im Barschdekor. Den hab ich zurückgesetzt. Gleich danach bin ich allerdings beim Waten voll in den Modder reingerutscht und lag dann voll im Wasser. Watstiefel voll, ich klatschnass und Handy auch im Arsch. Da musste ich natürlich wieder heimfahren. Schade, vielleicht wäre ja noch mehr gegangen. Naja was solls Erfolgsserie hat gehalten, ich bin jetzt wieder trocken und das Handy funktioniert auch wieder.


----------



## Student (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> So war heute nachmittag wieder an der Saale.



Hört das nochmal auf? Ich hab schon Tränen in den Augen....so tolle Fänge wie du diese Woche gemacht hast, hatte ich in den letzten 15 Jahren nicht  #t

Aber noch hab ich ja auch keinen Salmo Perch |supergri

Petri Heil!

Mfg

Student


----------



## Martin001 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit,so einen Fischhändler möchte ich auch haben der ans Wasser liefert|supergri 

Wieder mal ein dickes Petri von mir#r 

MFG Martin


----------



## fantazia (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri heil #h das die saale nen schlechtes hecht gewässer is kannst du aber deiner oma erzählen |supergri hier angelst du wenn du pech hast 2-4 jahre um mal nen 80er-100er hecht zu bekommen(oder auch länger).habe hier in meiner ganzen zeit erst 3 grössere hechte gefangen

72er   84er 102er

und das in vielen jahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!und ich angel bzw habe auch sehr oft geangelt.


----------



## Veit (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dankeschön Martin!

@ Student: Man muss es aber auch alles relativ sehen. Eine solche Fangserie habe ich bisher auch noch nie gehabt. Diese Woche wird auch mir wohl noch lange im Gedächtnis bleiben.
Ich glaub zum einen hab ich DIE Flussstrecke gefunden, wo bei Hochwasser die Räuber fast gestapelt stehen, zum anderen hatte ich natürlich auch viel Glück und sicherlich lags auch an der richtigen Köderwahl.
Mit dem Castaic-Bait ging diese Woche zum Beispiel garnix, wahrscheinlich weil das Wasser dafür zu trüb ist, auch Gummifisch und Blinker brachten nix. Habe also durchaus auch andere Köder getestet als den Salmo Perch, aber nur der hat sich als absoluter Bringer erwiesen.

@ fantazia: Ja das mit dem schlechten Hechtgewässer nehme ich auch langsam zurück. Habe letztes Jahr aber nicht mal 10 Hechte in der Saale gefangen, nun waren es 5 in einer Woche. es ist doch noch viel mehr Fisch drin, als ich selbst gedacht hätte.


----------



## Student (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Habe also durchaus auch andere Köder getestet als den Salmo Perch



Das war auch eher scherzhaft...wobei ich den diese Saison trotzdem noch kaufen und testen werde.

Ich gönne dir deine "Glückssträhne" auch, ewig wird die wohl auch nicht anhalten. Aber es ist wirklich heftig, was du diese Woche gefangen hast...das waren ja teilweise echt Traumfische und auch der letzte Hecht war echt ordentlich #6

Nachher werd ich meine Wobbler nochmal im See baden, aber da sind größere Hechte wohl auch schon Mangelware...

Mfg

Student


----------



## doggie (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> So war heute nachmittag wieder an der Saale. Hatte diesmal leider Pech.
> Nach ner halben Stunde habe ich einen schönen Hecht von 84 cm gefangen auf Salmo Perch im Barschdekor. Den hab ich zurückgesetzt. Gleich danach bin ich allerdings beim Waten voll in den Modder reingerutscht und lag dann voll im Wasser. Watstiefel voll, ich klatschnass und Handy auch im Arsch. Da musste ich natürlich wieder heimfahren. Schade, vielleicht wäre ja noch mehr gegangen. Naja was solls Erfolgsserie hat gehalten, ich bin jetzt wieder trocken und das Handy funktioniert auch wieder.


 
HAllo Veit,

Petri, ist schon wahnsinn mit welcher Regelmäßigkeit Du immer wieder solch aussergewöhnliche Fänge machst!#6 

Grüße!

doggie

PS: Wer mach eigentlich immer Deine Fotos?|kopfkrat


----------



## Phoenix-mk (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

aufhören, sofort!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gleich schreie ich!
aaaahhhhhhhhhh
















bin doch nur neidisch:c 
Trotzdem tolle Fänge und weiterhin soviel glück!!!


----------



## honeybee (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Eigentlich sind wir heute nur mal fix an einen nahegelegen Steinbruch gefahren um einen Jerk auszubrobieren. Das Wasser ist dort extrem klar und somit ideal um die Laufeigenschaften eines Jerk´s zu beobachten.
Der Hechtbestand ist nicht sonderlich gut und Ingolf montierte seien Lieblings Hecht Köder.
Trotzdem konnte Ingolf nach dem 3. Wurf einen ca. 50iger Hecht verhaften. Gemessen wurde er nicht..da er aus den Händen gefallen ist 
Köder war ein Eagle-S in Hechtdekor


----------



## Stefan6 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri an Ingolf#h #6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

tipp: in den kiemendeckel greifen und das bild sieht tausend mal besser aus, nicht wie ne wurst den hecht anpacken, das hat der kleine nicht verdient. noch besser mit köder im maul. oder lassen  petri dennoch, 3.wurf is klasse, konnte meinen 2. erstenwurf hecht gestern fangen, tolle sache ;-)


----------



## Bubbel2000 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit: no comment, würd mich freuen, wenn du endlich mal zuigibst, dass die saale schockt auf hecht und auf wels, zumindest den teil, den du beangelst. is doch nicht schlimm zuzugeben, dass das gewässer genial ist. man man man....


----------



## Veit (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jaja, die Saale ist ein Topp-Gewässer! Ich gebs ja zu!

Wir waren am vergangenen Abend nochmal auf Zander. Ich fing beim fünften Wurf auf 8 cm Kopyto in schwarzweiß einen 60 cm langen Stachelritter, später verlor ich auf Salmo Perch noch einen durch Ausschlitzen und hatte darauf auch noch ein paar Fehlattacken. Mein Angelfreund Hendrik hatte da weniger Pech, er fing auf Salmo Perch nämlich 2 Zander, die aber beide nur etwa 45 cm hatte. Einzig mein 65jähriger Angelfreund Dietmar, dem ich einen Zander am meisten gegönnt hätte, ging leider leer aus. Er angelte mit Köderfisch und hatte auch drei Bisse darauf, doch leider fasste der Haken nicht.


----------



## Student (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, die Saale ist ein Topp-Gewässer! Ich gebs ja zu!



Und ich hatte nur einen Untermaßigen Nachläufer und hab nichts gefangen außer einem Baum....

Die Welt ist ja so ungerecht #d

Mfg

Student


----------



## honeybee (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> tipp: in den kiemendeckel greifen und das bild sieht tausend mal besser aus, nicht wie ne wurst den hecht anpacken, das hat der kleine nicht verdient. noch besser mit köder im maul.



Laber Laber Laber Laber....hier kann man bald wirklich nix mehr Posten


----------



## polli (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War Gestern noch mal unterwegs.
Regenjacke hatte ich dabei, und es regnete NICHT.
In Zukunft werd ich immer den Regenjacken einpacken...
Gefangen zwei Döbel.
Den kleineren gibts als Pic.
Mein erster Zander für dies Jahr schwimmt NOCH...
Letzt Jahr gings an dieser Stelle super.
Dies Jahr an zwei tagen nur 4 Bisse.
Ich nehm mal an, es wird besser wenns etwas wärmer ist und der Strömungsdruck etwas nachlässt.
Ich fische an einer Stelle hinter einem Wehr, und es ist durch den vielen Regen viel Wasser, und damit auch Druck.


----------



## Mad-Angler (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin!
Also ich muss Honeybee mal recht geben, irgendwie artet das hier echt aus.
Zählen eigentlich nur noch Fische jenseits der 80cm Marke?
Da freuen sich zwei und dann kommen wirklich peinliche komments, sorry Bubble aber das war echt nicht so toll.

Was ich auch überhaupt nicht verstehe ist, das wenn man schon von der Peta überwacht wird, warum muss man es darauf anlegen und weiterhin seine Fänge mit C&R quittieren, klar ihr seid alle selber gross, aber das kann schnell nach hinten losgehen und wenn man erstmal angezeigt ist, dann muss man erstmal dumme fragen beantworten usw. In der zeit könnte man aber auch weiter Angeln gehn.

So nun habt euch wieder alle lieb und dann kann man wenigstens wieder in ruhe hier Geschichten lesen.

An alle fänger ein Petri Heil.#h


----------



## fantazia (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Phoenix-mk schrieb:
			
		

> aufhören, sofort!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gleich schreie ich!
> aaaahhhhhhhhhh
> ...


ja :q naja werde gleich mit katerstimmung mal aufn see schippern gucken was geht |schlafen


----------



## Wasserpatscher (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Laber Laber Laber Laber....hier kann man bald wirklich nix mehr Posten



Haste mal recht! Ich mach's trotzdem: Heute einen kleinen, selbstverständlich untermaßigen Hecht gefangen, der deshalb auch da geblieben ist. Außerdem einige Forellen als Beifang...

Nein, es waren Experimental-Forellen auf Streamer am Sbirulinchen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77922


----------



## bladerrunner112 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo !
Ich habe heute Nacht mein ersten maßigen Zander gefangen :k  bin grade dabei den Sauber zumachen , kann das sein das die schwimmblase ziemlich fest sitzt |gr:  Sie ist zwar soweit draußen aber es hängen noch fetzen dran #q  da pul ich mich ja dumm und dämlich . hat vieleicht jemand Rat wie es schneller geht ?  
Der Zander hat ein maß von 75 cm und 3,6 kg  #6 
Stell später noch ein Foto rein 
Dank 
mfg


----------



## Raabiat (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Mad-Angler schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Zählen eigentlich nur noch Fische jenseits der 80cm Marke?


wenn se zu klein sind wird gemeckert, wenn se zu gross sind wird gemeckert...wenn se zu dünn sind, wenn se zu dick sind, wenn se falsch gehalten oder zweimal fotografiert werden wird gemeckert  usw....beliebig zu erweitern....kann mans denn hier überhaupt jemandem recht machen? also find ich den zitierten satz auch nicht ganz gelungen

und ich fang zu wenig um mich hier anders einzubringen:q


----------



## bladerrunner112 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So nun noch mal 2 Fotos vom Zander Nachts um halb 3 hat der Gebissen .
Und hat doch glatt eine halbe stunde gedauert bis zum Anhieb |uhoh: 
Nicht auf die Augenringe achten war eine Lange Nacht :q


----------



## Case (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri an alle Fänger. 
Ich freu mich über jeden Fang der dem Fänger was wert ist. Manchmal sieht man's an den leuchtenden Augen und manchmal an den Ringen unter den Selben. Es muß nicht immer riesig sein.

@Honey..hast völlig recht. 
hier kannst nix mehr reinstellen. Und solange hier noch Fangberichte die wirklich mit Freude und gewissermaßen Stolz reingestellt werden, mit Kotz-Smilies quitiert werden, gibts von mir in diesem Thread keine Bilder etc. mehr. 

CATCH AND FILETS
Case


----------



## Waagemann (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ey leute nun macht mal nicht so´nen stress!!!|evil: Das Thema heißt eigentlich
"Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006" und nicht "Aktuelle Meckersaison 2006"
Wenn einer mal´nen dicken Fisch fängt ist das toll und soll ihn zeigen wen er will!Und wenn einer´nen kleinen Fisch gefangen hat ist überhauptnicht schämenswert und außerdem kann auch ein kleiner Fisch das Anglerherz erfreuen!|rolleyes 

Und noch eine dickes petri an alle Fänger die große Fische gefangen haben und auch Kleine!!!!!! #r  



Mit freundl. Gruß 
                        Waagemann #h


----------



## Veit (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nun, ich finds ein bisschen fies, dass Bubbel nun so gescholten wird, weil er mal tipps für gute Fotos gibt. Und das mit den Spritzerfotos haben wir ja nun oft genug diskutiert. Darüber kann man geteilter Meinung sein, ich hab kein Problem damit auch mal nen kleinen Hecht mit Bild zu präsentieren, mache das aber auch nicht mehr bei jedem davon.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hatte heute auch n tollen Tag .
6 Stunden am Bach und 6 Forellen (1 untermaßige Renenbogenforelle , 3 Bachforellen 30 - 33 cm und 2 Schöne Bachforellen von 37 und 38 cm)  erwischt , dazu nochmal mindestens doppelt soviele fehlattacken .
Die 2 großen hab ich mitgenommen , der rest durfte wieder schwimmen .

Wollt eigentlich bis Abends bleiben , allerdings bin ich gleich nach 10 Minuten baden gegangen (Ich stand im Knietiefen Wasser , mach n Schritt nach vorne und auf einmal guckte nurnoch mein Hut raus) .
Und den ganzen Tag in Nassen Klamotten rumrennen ist nicht so das wahre ...


----------



## honeybee (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Was iss das hier? 

Wer macht das schönste Foto? Soll man dem Fisch noch nen Schlips umhängen und extra weit nach vorne halten, damit er nicht mehr sooooo klein aussieht??
Wie wäre es noch mit ner rosa Schleife oder von mir auch aus Rot, damit es besonders schön ist das Bild?

Was mutmaßt ihr Euch an? Es gibt Leute, die einmal in der Woche, wenn überhaupt, mal zum angeln kommen für eine Stunde, weil sie sonst *ARBEITEN* und da freut man sich auch über einen kleineren Fisch.

Aber ist schon recht, am besten stellt man etwas Weihrauch in den Thread......


----------



## Veit (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Aja ehe ichs vergesse. War heute zu nem Treffen mit Usern eines anderen Boards an der Saale in Bernburg. Naja, Fangserie hat zwar wieder gehalten, aber war trotz nicht so mein Tag. Ein 50er Hecht auf Spinner ausgeschlitzt, eine Fehlattacke von nem 70er auf Castaic (konnte man schön sehen wie er aus dem Kraut hochstieg). Dann hab ich mit hintereinander eine Castaic, meinen riesenspinner und nen Wobbler abgerissen durch Hänger und dazu übelst mit meinem Heuschnupfen zu tun. #q  :v 
Irgendwann zwischendurch hab ich mal nen 65er Rapfen auf rotweißen Salmo Perch gefangen. |rolleyes 
Die anderen 3 Kollegen hatten insgesamt 3 Hechte von 71, 70 und 53 cm - alle auf Spinner. :m 
Trotzdem ein nettes Meeting, das wir wiederholen werden. #6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich wollt nur nen tipp geben, fühlt euch doch nicht gleich angegriffen!!! macht eure bilder wie ihr wollt, mit bissel übung kann man aber auch schönere fotos machen.

@honeybee: eben nicht reinhalten, aber auf den winkel achten. wenn man einen fisch fotographiert, dann find ich es klasse, wenn der angler und der fisch das bild ausfüllen, wirkt einfach besser finde ich. hab ich mir halt von anderen abgeguckt, also aus angelzeitschriften und dvds und vom team boddenangeln. find ich spitze. ach ja, und nicht den fisch mit händen ausfüllen, das hat doch ein hecht nicht verdient  


@veit: schöner rapfen.

@case: ich habe auch nie wert auf fotos gelegt und meine fische immer im gras fotografiert, bis mir das mal gesagt wurde, dass die bilder ******* aussehen. und mal ehrlich: viele boardies hier machen geile bilder, wo die fische und impressionen super rüberkommen. man lernt doch nie aus, also


----------



## honeybee (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @honeybee: eben nicht reinhalten, aber auf den winkel achten. wenn man einen fisch fotographiert, dann find ich es klasse, wenn der angler und der fisch das bild ausfüllen, wirkt einfach besser finde ich. hab ich mir halt von anderen abgeguckt, also aus angelzeitschriften und dvds und vom team boddenangeln. find ich spitze. ach ja, und nicht den fisch mit händen ausfüllen, das hat doch ein hecht nicht verdient


Iss schon recht Bubbel. Nur lieber einen Hecht mit Händen ausfüllen, als ihn in den Dreck zu schmeissen oder minutenlang auf 1m Breite zu posieren, bis der Winkel stimmt. DAS hat dann ein Fisch auch nicht verdient 

Also posiert schön weiter, bis der Winkel stimmt, wir müssen aber nicht in die Fußstapfen anderer treten


----------



## Stefan6 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ist nur blöd wenn man allein unterwegs ist,da bleibt eben nur das Bild vom Fisch ohne Fänger|evil: Wie währe es, noch nen Bilderrahmen für den Fisch mitzunehmen|supergri


----------



## Lachsy (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @honeybee: eben nicht reinhalten, aber auf den winkel achten. wenn man einen fisch fotographiert, dann find ich es klasse, wenn der angler und der fisch das bild ausfüllen, wirkt einfach besser finde ich. hab ich mir halt von anderen abgeguckt, also aus angelzeitschriften und dvds und vom team boddenangeln. find ich spitze. ach ja, und nicht den fisch mit händen ausfüllen, das hat doch ein hecht nicht verdient



bubbel gestellte fotos bekommste bei fisch und fang, beim blinker usw. Das sind userfotos.und bei den fotos macht der augenblick die schönheit aus, in dem sie gemacht worden sind. ob etwas unscharf.........die person ein bierbauchusw ist doch egal . der fisch schaut doof spielt hierbei doch garkeine Rolle. oder meinste die wollen ein schönheitspreis gewinnen?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## AngelAndy20 (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Au banan, irgendwas is hier immer oder? Am besten sind die "Petri Heil" Postings, erfüllen so grade die Mindestzeichen für ein Posting... Und 10 Mann rennen wieder hier rein weil sie nen Fisch erwarten, aber das hatten wir ja alles schonmal|uhoh: 

C&R Fotos sollten entweder von einer zweiten Person gemacht werden oder im Wasser, ansonsten kann man sich das releasen auch sparen.
Ins Gras legen... - der war hoffentlich für die Küche!

So, ich habs bis grad nochmal auf Raubfisch versucht ( und ich muss ja soooooooooooviel arbeiten:q ) - aber außer 3 Rotaugen war nix zu holen, war eindeutig an der falschen Ecke...


----------



## Case (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Den Schuh zieh ich mir mal an.!




			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> C&R Fotos sollten entweder von einer zweiten Person gemacht werden oder im Wasser, ansonsten kann man sich das releasen auch sparen.



Wo und wie hängst 'nem 80er Hecht den tief sitzenden Wobbler raus.? Im Wasser.? Da würde ich gern mal zusehen. Oder hast 'ne Abhakmatte bei.?




			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ins Gras legen... - der war hoffentlich für die Küche



Aber keine Sorge.... Alle meine im Gras/Schnee/Sonstwo liegenden Fische sind nicht nur für die Küche sondern auch tot. Wenn ich mich entscheide einen Fisch zu entnehmen dann wird der gelandet, abgeschlagen, Herzstich, und dann vielleicht ein Foto gemacht. 
Aber mir ging's eigentich weniger um Fotoraphie und am wenigsten um meine Bilder. Eigentlich hab ich nur über den Trend hier geschimpft...

Naja
case


----------



## Dart (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Leutz
Bitte nicht zuuu duennhaeutig, sonst wird bald garnix mehr gepostet, das Waere doch schade. Nicht jeder Tipp ist gleich Kritik. Das Massband sollte sicher kein Kriterium fuer Fangmeldungen sein, ich freue mich ueber jedes strahlende Gesicht, egal wie gross der Fisch ist.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Raabiat (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich habs bis grad nochmal auf Raubfisch versucht ( und ich muss ja soooooooooooviel arbeiten:q ) - *aber außer 3 Rotaugen war nix zu holen*, war eindeutig an der falschen Ecke...



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat ich würd sagen....du hast definitiv die falschen raubfischköder |muahah:


----------



## drathy (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So, ich kann auch endlich meinen ersten Zander der Saison vermelden. 
Freitag Abend habe ich beim Aalangeln auch eine KöFi-Rute mit nem 7cm langen Rotauge ausgelegt. Gefangen habe ich einen Zander von 68cm und 2,7kg...nicht so übel also für den ersten Zander des Jahres... #6 
Danach habe ich auf den selben KöFi noch nen Biss gehabt, der sich aber nach kurzen Drill festgesetzt hat. Hab die Montage samt KöFi aber irgendwie wieder rausbekommen und nochmal reingeworfen mit dem Ergebnis auf den selben KöFi noch nen 54er Aal zu fangen... |rolleyes


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				bladerrunner112 schrieb:
			
		

> So nun noch mal 2 Fotos vom Zander *Nachts um halb 3 *hat der Gebissen .
> Und hat doch glatt eine halbe stunde gedauert bis zum Anhieb |uhoh:
> Nicht auf die Augenringe achten war eine Lange Nacht :q



Dafür gäbs bei uns schon wieder eine auf die Mütze!

Bayern --> Nachtangelverbot 

Aber Dickes Petri zum schönen Zander!


----------



## Mad-Angler (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@drathy  :  Na das nenn ich mal nen sparsamen Angler, fängt fast drei Fische mit einem Köfi! #6
Petri Heil dazu.

Ich hab gerade entzug, komme nicht ans Wasser über Nacht, meine Kids sind noch zu klein um mitzukommen und meine Frau muss arbeiten. 

Montag will ich mal Schleppen, hab mir nen Balzer Diabolo 3D/Rot-Silber besorgt in 11cm und schwimmend, wollte den mit sonem Schleppblei über Grund laufen lassen.
Ja ok der See wo ich angele ist ziemlich klar, aber ich denke nen Versuch isses wert mit dem Köder oder was meint ihr? Achja den Uferbereich wollte ich erstmal abfahren da isses so zwischen 3m- 5m tief. Dann halt auch mal kreuz und quer übern See. Oder meint ihr mit nem geschleppten Profiblinker oder Spinner liege ich besser?

Klar dieser Post ist noch kein Fang, aber evtl. wirds ja einer!??!!:q

grüssle Mad-Angler


----------



## Bubbel2000 (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@mad angler: es lohnt sich, große köder zu schleppen, bloß nicht zu kleine, vor allem im freiwasser. du willst aber nicht auf 40 metern am grund schleppen ;-) kenne ja den see. ich würde im frühjahr in dem see wo du angelst generell ohne blei schleppen, wasser so sauklar, mir zuviel gedöns. auf geschleppten profiblinker habe ich schon gut gefangen, in größe D, muss ja was sattes sein. probiers aus, beim schleppen sucht man wenigstens viel ab und wenn du regelmäßig in deinem see schleppst, vor allem im freiwasser und vor allem an langer schnur (mind. 30-40m) hinterm boot, dann bekommt der köder ausreichend tiefgang und ist weitgenug vom boot entfernt, bei dem klaren wasser, dann geht ein dicker rauf, da sind genug große hechte drin. oder gar ein wels. wenn du ne härtere rute hast, dann nimm die zum schleppen und probier mal nen großen wobbler. noch besser: nimm mich einfach mal wieder mit ;-)
mfg und petri heil...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

wegen der fotos: alles klar, zur handhabung der fische ist eh jeder anderer meinung. und ich meine als vorbild nicht userfotos in den angelzeitungen sondern die der profis!


----------



## drathy (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Mad-Angler schrieb:
			
		

> @drathy  :  Na das nenn ich mal nen sparsamen Angler, fängt fast drei Fische mit einem Köfi! #6
> Petri Heil dazu.



Danke. Grund dafür war, dass ein erfahrener Angler mir mal erzählt hat, dass das richtig gut klappen soll, mit KöFis mit denen man bereits einen Fisch gefangen hat. Daher habe ich das mal ausprobiert...


----------



## Waagemann (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich hab da mal´ne Frage:Bei uns(in der Nähe von Lutherstadt Eisleben)ist  zurzeit tote Hose kann das daran liegen das das Wetter irgendwie nicht wirklich toll ist oder fische ich mit den falschen Köder(FZ Blinker)?
Habt ihr da´nen ratschlag für mich woran es liegen kann?

Waagemann


----------



## anax.imperator (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Blinker sind keine Superköder! Man fängt Fische aber wenn es heikel wird beissen sie auf Köder die man auch mal im Wasser stehenlassen kann. Super sind Castaic Forellen, Wobbeler die langsam wieder aufsteigen oder langsam sinkende Jerks. Auf Blinker und Spinner beissen sie nur wenn sie heiß sind... meinen neuen Lieblinge sind die 19cm Grandma und einen lila Castaic Forelle.
Grüße Andreas


----------



## Veit (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war heute mit Boardi MAO auf Spinnangeltour an den Gewässern in Magdeburg.
Zunächst versuchten wir unser Glück an einem See, wo MAO letzte Woche einige Hechte gefangen hatte auf Castaic Real Bait, so beispielsweise diesen...




Leider wollten die Entenschnäbel heute nicht, so dass wir dort leer ausgingen.
An der Elbe schauten wir mal vorbei, doch dort war das Wasser viel zu hoch um zu angeln.
Also probierten wir unser Glück an einem Dorfteich, wo MAO promt einen Nachläufer auf Castaic und einen Fehlbiss auf einen Crane-Bait-Wobbler hatte. 
Ich fing auf Salmo Perch-Wobbler in rotweiß dann einen kleinen 40er Hecht. 




Kurz darauf schlitze mir ein weiterer Baby-Hecht auf einen Salmo Perch in Weißfischdekor aus, doch gleich beim nächsten Wurf fing ich dann einen knapp 30er Barsch auf den Köder.




Danach gabs bei MAO zuhause erstmal Mittagessen.
Mit neuen Kräften und vollem Magen gings dann an ein Elbnebengewässer, wo wir uns mit Boardi Zanderpapst und seinem Kumpel trafen. Dort waren zahlreiche Köderfischangler, die auch gut Zander fingen, doch mit Kunstköder hatten wir garkein Glück. Zanderpapst und Kollege wollten nicht aufgeben, doch MAO und ich fuhren dann wegen den fehlenden Erfolgen an einen See, wo wir es eigentlich auf Hechte abgesehen hatten. Stattdessen hatten wir nach ca. fünf Minuten Angelzeit 3 Zander gefangen. MAO einen 55er auf schwarzweißen Sandra-Twister und ich einen gut 50er und einen knapp 60er auf gelbschwarzen 12 cm Kopyto. 












Dann war der Schwarm leider weitergezogen und es gab nur noch wenige Fehlbisse. Boardi Fishhunter283, den wir angerufen hatten, stieß noch zu uns und war dann nur wenige Meter von seinem ersten Zander überhaupt entfernt. Leider schlitze der gut 50 cm, der auf gelbgrünen Kopyto gebissen hatte, kurz vor der Landung aus. Echt schade! Ich drücke Fishhunter natürlich fest die Daumen, dass er den nächsten Zander landen kann, der ihm an den haken geht.
Später hatten MAO und ich dann noch einen etwa 60er Hecht als Nachläufer auf unsere Castaic Real Baits, aber ging der nicht mehr an den Haken. 
Ich fing an einer anderen Stelle, dann aber noch eine 55er Hecht auf den Castaic.




Es war wieder mal ein schöner und letztendlich auch erfolgreicher Angeltag gemeinsam mit anderen Boardis und ich freue mich schon sehr aufs nächste Mal.


----------



## Veit (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Waagemann: FZ Blinker (in Kupfer!!!) ist ein sehr guter Köder für Spätsommer bis Mitte Herbst, wenn die Brutfische ein entsprechende Größe erreicht haben. Im Moment läuft damit aber noch sehr wenig und ich angle auch nicht großartig damit, eben weils jetzt kein optimaler Köder ist. Hab letztes Jahr damit zwei Meterhechte am Haken gehabt, wovon ich aber nur einen landen konnte (der andere kurz vorm ufer ausgeschlitzt) und noch viele weitere gefangen in den unterschiedlichsten Größen, aber erst ab Juli, August ging diese Erfolgsserie des FZ los. Jetzt solltest du es mit größeren Köder versuchen.


----------



## Waagemann (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@anax.imperator,
die Grandma Wobbler und die anderen genannten Köder werden die geschleppt und geworfen?

@Veit,
wie groß sind denn bei dir die großen Köder?
Habt ihr ja mal wieder zugeschlagen in Magdeburg...Petri heil!!!

ich war gestern mal noch mit den FZ los und habe dann mal auf´n Cormoran krautblinker in Silber gewechselt , weil bei uns am Teich ist so viel Kraut das man da gar nicht mehr angeln kann.Aber bin dann auch nach´ner Weile abgehauen,weil echt tote Hose war naj was soll´s.

Mit freundl. Gruß
                           Waagemann


----------



## duck_68 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür gäbs bei uns schon wieder eine auf die Mütze!
> 
> Bayern --> Nachtangelverbot
> 
> Aber Dickes Petri zum schönen Zander!



Ein generelles Nachtangelverbot gibt es Bayern nicht mehr - siehe z. B. Oberfranken:q :q  Allerdings soll es wohl noch Gegenden geben, in denen es noch herrscht... :-(

Gruß
Martin


----------



## darksnake (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nach dem ich in den letzten Tagen einen hecht von 70cm und 2 Zander um die 50 cm fangen konnte geht es nun langsam Berg auf!!! Hier schonmal einer größer als 50cm heute gehts wieder los! Gebissen hat er gegen 16 Uhr (Sonnenschein) auf einen Illex Squirrel. Präsentiert wurde der Köder an einer Ashura + Shimano TB 2500Fb  (0,24rer Schnur) +Hardmono 20lbs


----------



## duck_68 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo,

heute Morgen konnte ich auf Gummi diesen schönen 92 cm langen und knapp 15 Pfund schweren Zander überlisten. Gefangen wurde der Zander in einer Kiesgrube bei Bamberg -> der Fisch wurde einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt #g 


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img127.*ih.us/img127/1520/kopievonbild0208xl.jpg[/URL]

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img64.*ih.us/img64/1277/kopievonbild0220hi.jpg[/URL]​

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zu diesen schönen Zandern Jungs
haben am samstag auch mal wieder die fischkisten gefüllt, allerdings mit platten auf fehmarn, hier der kurzbericht: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=78353

greetz

Mirco


----------



## darksnake (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri martin da sieht ja meiner aus wie nen Baby ;-)


----------



## KKE (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@burn
Nachtangelverbot?? Ich hätte gedacht des kann jetzt jeder Verein selbst bestimmen. Bei uns darf man seit diesem Jahr ganz offiziell durchfischen.

Petri Ebi


----------



## Veit (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Martin: Petri zum Traumzander und Guten Appetit! :m 

Und auch Petri zu den Fängen der anderen!


----------



## Veit (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war heute vormittag auch angeln mit meinem Angelkumpel Hendrik.
Naja was soll ich sagen. Es war eine richtige Sternstunde und ich bin äußerst knapp an der Metermarke gescheitert.
Bereits nach zehn Minuten bekam ich auf meinen rotweißen 8 cm Salmo Perch zunächst nen leichten Anfasser und dann war kurz darauf die Rute krumm. Es folgte ein in Hinblick auf die Fischgröße enttäuschender Drill. Schon nach etwa einer Minute hatte ich den Brummer im Griff. Ein wohlgenährt, kräftiger Hecht von 98 cm. Warum hat der nur so schlecht gekämpft?! Wie dem auch sei, es war mein zweitgrößter Hecht bisher und ich habe ihn zurückgesetzt, denn bei dieser Fischgröße ist das für mich persönlich Ehrensache. 




Wir fingen dann inklusive dem Großen 7 Hechte. Mein Kumpel Hendrik hatte 2 Fische von je ca. 70 cm und einen 50er. Alle auf silberroten Tandemspinner. Ich fing auf den Salmo Perch noch nen 45er Schniepel, einen 55er und verlor noch nen besseren durch Ausschlitzen. Auf einen glittergrünen 12 cm Kopyto fing ich noch einen knapp 70er Hecht nachdem er bestimmt schon fünf Mal fehlattakiert hatte. 
Auch all diese Fische schwimmen wieder, da wir den großartigen Bestand dieses Gewässers nicht beschädigen wollen.
Weiß auch nicht mehr was ich zu dieser Erfolgsserie noch sagen soll. Es ist einfach genial, wobei der Hecht heute sicherlich die Krönung war. Bin selbst ein wenig baff über diese sagenhaften Fänge. 
Morgen muss ich zwar wieder arbeiten, aber nachmittags sind ja immer ein paar Stündchen übrig...   
Die Metermarke möchte ich bei Hecht dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall noch überbieten und mittlerweile glaub ich auch fest dran, dass mir das gelingt.


----------



## drathy (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Martin: Petri zu dem Superzander - von sowas träum ich nachts immer... :m |rolleyes  

@Veit: Die Wochen der Superfänge gehen weiter, was?? Mann, mann, mann habt Ihr da bei Euch geile Gewässer!!! Fettes Petri aus dem Norden...#6

Uns hat gestern leider der starke Wind mit den kalten Temperaturen dazu bewegt, zu Hause zu bleiben.. #q


----------



## Raabiat (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Glückwunsch Veit, nicht schlecht so eine Serie

Dazu wüsste ich gern noch folgendes....die Gewässer die wir beangeln liegen nicht so weit auseinander....warum geht bei dir so eine Serie und bei mir garnix?? Köder, Ausrüstung und Angler (mich) schliess ich jetzt mal als Ursachen aus. Soviel kann mann in 7 Tagen nicht verkehrt machen, noch dazu wo wir das gesamte Ködersortiment durchgeleiert haben...#c

Komisch gell.....

weiterhin dickes Petri heil zu denen und den kommenden Fischen.....#6


----------



## Dart (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hehe Veit
Biste verrueckt 
Wenn du so weiter machst, wirst du wohl ein lebenslanges Saaleverbot bekommen|bla: 
Petrie zu den schoenen Faengen#6 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Veit (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Raabiat: Hmm, du kannst Fragen stellen. Offengestanden kann ich es dir auch nicht sagen. Vielleicht ist es ermutigend zu hören, dass wir auch manchmal ne Woche lang jeden Tag angeln gehen und keinen einzigen nennenswerten Fisch fangen (Döbel und Barsche zählen für mich nicht dazu). Ich glaube, dass ich und meine Angelfreunde in der vergangenen Woche einfach immer zur richtigen Zeit mit dem richtigen Köder am richtigen Ort waren und dazu kam noch ne dicke Portion Glück.


----------



## Martin001 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit,langsam wird es unheimlich mit dir|supergri 

Bei deiner Serie wird sicherlich bald der Meter fallen#6 

MFG Martin


----------



## anax.imperator (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Waagemann schrieb:
			
		

> @anax.imperator,
> die Grandma Wobbler und die anderen genannten Köder werden die geschleppt und geworfen?
> 
> ich werfe die Grandma auch gerne, allerdings nur mit einer Multirolle, da das Ding sich sonst zu geren verheddert. Jerks musst du eh werfen und bei den Castaics ist beides gut. ich werfe auch die 25cm Forelle mit 180g!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Habe gestern in der Lippe bei Hamm zwei unerwartete Fänge gemacht!

Auf einen kleinen Spinner von veltic, der eigentlich Barschen gedacht war, stürzten sich innerhalb von 5 Minuten eine 44er und eine 42er Bachforelle!

Die ersten Forellen seit 4 Jahren für mich aus der Lippe!

Aber schaut selbst!

Dazu kam heute morgen noch ein 56er Zander aus dem Kanal auf Lunker City Shad in bubbelgum ice, leider ohne Foto weil er wieder schwimmt und die Kamera wie so oft zuhause lag!

Grüsse der Stefan


----------



## Lorenz (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Gestern konnt ich in der Nahe eine 38cm Barsch fangen!!

Für nichtmal 2 Stunden spinnen schon nicht schlecht,würde ich mal sagen|supergri


Gefangen auf einen 4er Mepps TW + riesenstreamer in rot-weiß.Er stand ca. 1m vom Ufer entfernt direkt zwischen der Brut!!


----------



## fantazia (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war heut mal wieder aufm grossen eutiner see.wollten eigentlich zander haben,aber die wollten nich so wie wir und statt den stachelrittern konnte ich und mein vater je 1 hecht fangen.1x68cm und 1x54cm.gefangen auf mepps spinner grösse 3 und 4.
http://img435.*ih.us/img435/2447/hecht9lt.jpg


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@fantazia: wie tief haben die denn gebissen? die augen quillen so hervor. sieht so aus, als hättet ihr die aus über 10 metern hochgepumpt im ice tempo


----------



## honeybee (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @fantazia: wie tief haben die denn gebissen? die augen quillen so hervor. sieht so aus, als hättet ihr die aus über 10 metern hochgepumpt im ice tempo


Bestimmt stimmt der Winkel nicht, aus dem sie fotografiert wurden :g

Petri zu den beiden Hechten Fantazia#h


----------



## HD4ever (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin: Petri zum Traumzander und Guten Appetit! :m
> 
> Und auch Petri zu den Fängen der anderen!



den schließ ich mich an !!!!  
besonders natürlich auch an dich, unseren "Dauerfänger" momentan ... :m


----------



## fantazia (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @fantazia: wie tief haben die denn gebissen? die augen quillen so hervor. sieht so aus, als hättet ihr die aus über 10 metern hochgepumpt im ice tempo


haben in ca. 3-5 meter tiefe gebissen.
augen stehn durch den schlag auf den kopf so hervor.


----------



## FischKiller^^ (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

mein ersten raubfisch habe ich am vatertag gefangen. 
war am mönchneversdorfer see.

                            65 cm hecht 

er konnte meine gelben mepps spinner nicht wieder stehen


ein paar tage später war ich wieder dort. da habe ich mich mit barschen tot gefangen. alle so um die 20 cm. alle bissen auf grund mit tauwurm
und ein 35 cm barsch konnte ich wieder mit meinem mepps laden

mfg der fischkiller^^


----------



## Nordangler (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So, konnte heute abend meine ersten beiden Bachforellen der Saison auf die Schuppen legen. Leider waren sie mit ca. 30 cm zu klein und durften nach einem Foto wieder zurück ins nasse Element.
Köder war ein Miniwobbler in Bachforellenimitation.

Sven


----------



## Veit (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri an euch alle! Klasse Fische!



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Bestimmt stimmt der Winkel nicht, aus dem sie fotografiert wurden :g


*gähn* Finde das Nachtreten kann man sich sparen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit: tse, scheiß drauf 

@fantazia: ach so, ok, das versteh ich natürlich. hätte mich gewundert, wenn du die im tiefen gefangen hattest, an den eigentlichen grund habe ich nicht gedacht! 

@fischkiller: malente rulez!!!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

huiuiui.... hier überschlagen sich ja die Ereignisse 

Erstmal Glückwunsch an Martin & Veit für diese geilen Fische #6 #6 #6 

und natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern 

Ich hab gestern früh nen Hecht von 62cm auf Köfi gefangen und gestern Abend nen 55er Zander auf einen Wobbler in der Farbe Firetiger. 
Zander musste zurück da untermaßig... 

Die Zander sind bei uns noch nicht so recht in Beisslaune... hatte die letzte Woche beim Aalangeln immer mit Köfi geangelt in der Hoffnung auch mal nen Zander ranzukriegen.... nüscht


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				KKE schrieb:
			
		

> @burn
> Nachtangelverbot?? Ich hätte gedacht des kann jetzt jeder Verein selbst bestimmen. Bei uns darf man seit diesem Jahr ganz offiziell durchfischen.
> 
> Petri Ebi


 
In 2005 durfen wir das auch noch - da war es den einzelnen Vereinen freigestellt. Seit 2006 ist es leider wieder zurückgenommen worden - unser Verein wollte ne Ausnahme bewirken, ging aber leider nicht.


----------



## jigga0 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71793&page=18


schaut mal da!


----------



## jigga0 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

letzte seite hab ich vergessen zu sagen!!!


----------



## polli (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schöne @Jigga0.
Ihr habts gut da oben:
War letzt Jahr im Urlaub an 2 tagen an den Gewässern des ASV Jever.
4 wirklich gute Zander (der 60er Marke), 4 Barsche der 35+ Marke und ein (mein bisher größter Kontakt ) guter Hecht ( 90+??) leider verloren.


----------



## bennie (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

bei uns geht garnix auf hecht.....   einfach gaaarnichts


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

gar nichts ist definitiv zu wenig. habe leider keine zeit zum angeln. wetter ist zudem wieder zu schön, ich hasse es. aber so mache ich mal wieder was anderes. bei sonne geht HIER nix, wie die erfahrung gezeigt hat. wind regen wolken und es klingelt!!!


----------



## Dorschi (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ach ja muß noch meinen 70er Zander vom Samstag Abend ansagen!
MMMMMMMMMmmmm lecker! Wurde einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt!


----------



## davis (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier gibts die neusten Lahnräuber...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1179994#179994

..für die die gerne mal gucken möchten...


greetz


----------



## fantazia (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war heut nochmal los.nur untermaßige hechte und einen 35er barsch.alles gefangen auf mepps spinner grösse 3 und 4....  1 besserer barsch is leider ausgeschlitzt.


http://img121.*ih.us/img121/3921/18gg.jpg
http://img408.*ih.us/img408/9124/21tc.jpg
http://img121.*ih.us/img121/9858/31pg1.jpg
http://img408.*ih.us/img408/9000/43en.jpg


----------



## duck_68 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> heute Morgen konnte ich auf Gummi diesen schönen 92 cm langen und knapp 15 Pfund schweren Zander überlisten. Gefangen wurde der Zander in einer Kiesgrube bei Bamberg -> der Fisch wurde einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt #g
> 
> ...



Nachtrag zum Pfingstmontag:

Nachdem ich ja morgens den schönen 92er Zander gefangen habe, bin ich zum späten Nachmittag nochmal zur Kiesgrube gefahren um eine Runde zu Twistern und danach ein paar Köfis zu baden. Auf den Twister wollten nur ein ca. 45er Hechtlein und ein ebenso großes Zanderlein beißen, die beide schonenst zurückgesetzt wurden, da untermaßig. 

Ein Kumpel von mir war bereits mit dem Boot auf dem See unterwegs und badete ebenfalls seine "Gummis". Nachdem er einen 60er Zander gefangen hatte, kam er auf ein Bierchen zu uns herüber gerudert. Er bot mir an, meine Köfis mit dem Boot hinauszuschleppen. Gesagt, getan: Ich wies ihm den Weg Richtung einer kleinen Insel und nach ca. 100 m gab ich ihm ein Zeichen, den Köfi zu versenken. Er hatte sich gerade wieder auf den Rückweg gemacht, ich war mit dem Schnurstraffen und Ablegen auf den Rutenhaltern eben fertig als auch schon der Bissanzeiger loslegte. Kurz noch laufen lassen und einen entschlossenen Anhieb gesetzt -> das ist kein Kleiner!! Mein Gegenüber beschrieb mit stetigem Zug einen großen Halbkreis - kein "Kopfschütteln" oder "Schlagen" - nur Ziehen... was ist das für ein Fisch#c  Ich forcierte den Drill etwas, was den Fisch in ca. 50 - 60 m Entfernung dazu veranlasste sich mit einem riesen Satz aus dem Wasser zu schrauben - ein ca. metriger Hecht!! Da ich nun meinen "Gegner" kannte und ich nur ein Kevlar-Vorfach hatte (Zielfisch: Zander!!) ließ ich von nun an die Sache etwas ruhiger angehen. Nach weiteren ca. 10 min konnten wir den Hecht dann auch im dritten Anlauf sicher Keschern. 

Der Fisch lag mit 96 cm und gut 14 Pfund nur knapp unter dem anfänglich geschätzten Meter!


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img385.*ih.us/img385/4203/kopievonbild0019qw.jpg[/URL]​
Das war wirklich ein toller Abschluss für das Pfingstwochenende - zwei Fische über 90#6 

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

schöne fische und toller hecht mit exakt den selben daten meines persönlich bis jetzt größten hechtes ;-)


----------



## bennie (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil zu den beiden 90+ Fischen (und zu den Lütten auch ^^)


----------



## honeybee (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schöner Bericht und dickes Petri Martin


----------



## Student (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Das war wirklich ein toller Abschluss für das Pfingstwochenende



Kann man so gelten lassen #6

Mfg

Student


----------



## duck_68 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke @ll für die Glückwünsche#6 

Martin#h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

#hMartin ein dickes Petri aus Pulheim zu dieser Strecke am Feiertag...& guten Hunger zu dem Zander#6

die Größe fehlt mir noch im Baggerloch vor Ort:c!


----------



## Norman-aus-EW (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Uff, sauber!!! DICKES PETRI!


----------



## davis (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Geile Fänge! Dickes Petri!


----------



## Veit (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Martin!
Tja, die Metermarke...
90er sind doch auch schön!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Petri Martin!
> Tja, die Metermarke...
> 90er sind doch auch schön!



tja die hat etwas...|rolleyes!!!


----------



## Dorschjäger (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ein dickes Petri zu diesen tollen Fängen.

Dorschjäger


----------



## Veit (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wie dem auch sei, ich habe die Metermarke zwar heute wieder geknackt, aber das wieder sagt schon alles, denn leider wars wieder kein Hecht in dieser stolzen Größe sondern mal wieder ein Welslein.

Auf Hecht war ich heute abend an der Saale eigentlich auch aus und hatte auch promt nen Schniepel (etwa 50 cm) am Spinner, aber er konnte sich noch vor der Landung wieder freischütteln.
Danach tat sich nix mehr, bis ich es auf dem Rückweg nochmal an einer sehr verwilderten Stelle mit Gummifisch versuchte. Nach mehreren Fehlattaken hatte ich dann einen Fischkontakt, der sich anfangs klein anfühlte. Jedoch setzte der Gegner dann plötzlich zu einer brutalen Flucht an. Ich wußte jetzt brennt im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes der Baum, denn davon lagen in nächster Nähe einige im Wasser. So musste ich alles auf eine Karte setzen und die Bremse meiner Blue Arc ganz zudrehen. Noch nie war mein Spinngerät einer so extremen Belastung ausgesetzt. Es gelang mir aber, den der da am Haken war mit dieser Aktion zu stoppen. Ich habe dann ihn dann absolut kompromisslos weitergedrillt und nach einer "Rekordzeit" von etwa drei Minuten gleich im ersten Versuch per Wallergriff gelandet. Klar, es war ein Wels. Schon ein schöner, auch ziemlich fett. 1,29 Meter ergab die Messung und nach einem Foto musste ihn dann wieder schwimmen lassen, da er noch geschont ist. Betört habe ich ihn mit einem 12 cm Kopyto-Gummi in grünglitter.





Danach war ich mit den Boardis Dorschi und angelkumpel noch ne Runde auf Zander. Dorschi hatte einen knapp 60er, ich noch einen kleinen 40er. Beide bissen auf Wobbler.


----------



## Raabiat (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Veit#6

aber sach ma....hat dein Wels da auf dem Foto ein schwarzes Halsband um??|kopfkrat

komm gibs zu...da inner Nähe ist ein Wallerzirkus, der abgerichtete Waller an Angler anbietet:q:q:q


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri veit! gehst du jetzt immer zu zweit los oder haste nen stativ dabei?


----------



## leipziger21 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ veit petri zu deinen fängen #6  da kannst du dich mehr als glücklich schätzen das du so ein fischreiches gewässer in deiner näheren umgebung hast anderswo in deutschland ist der fischbestand bei weitem nicht so wie bei dir :c


----------



## duck_68 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Veit,

Glückwunsch zum "Welslein"#6 

Ja ja, die leidige "Metermarke" bei Hecht und Zander versuche ich sie bereits seit 25 Jahren zu knacken. Beim Zander bin ich bereits bei 96 cm und beim Hecht bei 98 cm - mal sehen wann der Meter fällt....:q 

Mein "Waller-Rekord" steht bei 167 cm in heimischen Gewässern.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Student (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> 1,29 Meter ergab die Messung und nach einem Foto musste ihn dann wieder schwimmen lassen, da er noch geschont ist.



Der sieht auf dem Foto auch geschonter aus als du - machen deine Arme nach so vielen kapitalen Fischen langsam schlapp? :q

Mfg

Student


----------



## fantazia (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				leipziger21 schrieb:
			
		

> @ veit petri zu deinen fängen #6  da kannst du dich mehr als glücklich schätzen das du so ein fischreiches gewässer in deiner näheren umgebung hast anderswo in deutschland ist der fischbestand bei weitem nicht so wie bei dir :c


da haste wohl recht!!!


----------



## fantazia (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Veit,
> 
> Glückwunsch zum "Welslein"#6
> 
> ...


ich durfte sie zum glück beim hecht schon knacken :q aber son 96er zander is doch irgendwie "besonderer" #6 petri heil nochmal zu den beiden traum fischen.ahja...welcher fisch hat eigentlich den besseren kampf geliefert?sind ja beide fast gleich gross+schwer


----------



## bennie (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

junge junge..... ist ja ein echt geiles Gewässer was du da hast. hm.. ich such immer noch was feines für nen Angel-Kurztrip in den Sommerferien


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

|wavey:schööööner Fisch Veit#6

nachdem ich nun hier soweit fertig bin geh ich nach der Feinen-Fotostory jetzt auch gleich mal los ans Baggerloch


----------



## Veit (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Thanks @all!

@ bennie: Klaro, komm doch mal rum, dann ziehen wir mal gemeinsam los. 
@ Student: Nöö, was meinste warum ich nicht ins Fitnessstudio gehe?! *gg*
@ bubbel: Nein, wenn ein Baum oder so in der Nähe is, wo man schnell ein Bild machen kann, muss das ja nicht sein. Ansonsten fotogtrafiere ich den Fisch nur mal im Wasser oder in der Hand, man will ihn ja nicht unnötig quälen, wenn man ihn releasen möchte. 
@ leipziger: Da haste du recht, aber jeder Fisch ist hart erarbeitet und mitunter sind es auch Stellen, wo nur die wenigsten Angeln, weil man halt nicht so einfach rankommt.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja, die leidige "Metermarke" bei Hecht und Zander versuche ich sie bereits seit 25 Jahren zu knacken.



also das ist natürlich erschreckend und zeigt, wie schwer es ist, nen meter an den haken zu bekommen, also in normalen gewässer, nicht im bodden ;-)
wie oft gehst du los? das zählt ja auch. wenn man wie veit jeden tag losgeht, dann steigen die chancen auf nen meterhecht um ein vielfaches, keine frage!!! mir fehlen noch 4 cm und ich weiß, wie lange ich angeln muss, um nen 90ger zu bekommen. glcüklicherweise war es mir vergönnt, schon ein paar zu fangen aber das es auch anders laufen kann, sieht man ja.

manche haben glück und ihr erster hecht ist gleich über nen meterdreißig, alles schon passiert und du wartets seit 25 jahren|gr:

mfg steffen


----------



## zander55 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit
Petri Heil! Das ist ja Wahnsinn was du alles fängst. Scheint ja nen tolles Gewässer zu sein, da will ich auch mal angeln. Vielleicht klappt das irgendwann mal mit nem kleinen Angelurlaub an der Saale.

@Martin
Auch dir Petri zu den zwei Traumatische.


----------



## fantazia (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> also das ist natürlich erschreckend und zeigt, wie schwer es ist, nen meter an den haken zu bekommen, also in normalen gewässer, nicht im bodden ;-)
> wie oft gehst du los? das zählt ja auch. wenn man wie veit jeden tag losgeht, dann steigen die chancen auf nen meterhecht um ein vielfaches, keine frage!!! mir fehlen noch 4 cm und ich weiß, wie lange ich angeln muss, um nen 90ger zu bekommen. glcüklicherweise war es mir vergönnt, schon ein paar zu fangen aber das es auch anders laufen kann, sieht man ja.
> 
> manche haben glück und ihr erster hecht ist gleich über nen meterdreißig, alles schon passiert und du wartets seit 25 jahren|gr:
> ...


angel seid dem ich denken kann,und habe auch erst 3 grössere hechte gefangen.72cm 84cm 1.02cm.  und ich angel im herbst und frühjahr auch öfters bis sehr oft auf zander hecht und barsch!!!! grundvorraussetzung für den meter is wohl 1.guter bestand an meter fischen 2.viellllll glück 3.erfahrung und seekenntnis.


----------



## HEWAZA (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> angel seid dem ich denken kann,und habe auch erst 3 grössere hechte gefangen.72cm 84cm 1.02cm. und ich angel im herbst und frühjahr auch öfters bis sehr oft auf zander hecht und barsch!!!! grundvorraussetzung für den meter is wohl 1.guter bestand an meter fischen 2.viellllll glück 3.erfahrung und seekenntnis.


 
Es ist leider nur eine Sache die wichtig - das Gewässer, der Rest ergibt sich irgendwann...

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Richie (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Kleiner Zander gefangen in einem holländischen Kanal.

70 cm; 3580 g


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich sehe es wie fantazia: das gewässer muss es hergeben, sonst gehts eben nicht aber erfahrung spielt ebenso eine wichtige rolle genauwie das richtige wetter und der richtige köder plus führung und natürlich glück, das ist klar. ein anfänger fängt auch nen meter, mag sein aber jemand mit erfahrung und guten gerät in den meisten fällen wohl eher.

@richie: schöner zander, nettes foto


----------



## Aali 2 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich muss sagen: tolle Fische, bei mir noch nichts an zander und hecht und barsch etc in diesem jahr. nur drei schwache bisse auf toten köderfisch, aber mehr noch nich.


----------



## fantazia (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				HEWAZA schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist leider nur eine Sache die wichtig - das Gewässer, der Rest ergibt sich irgendwann...
> 
> Gruß
> HEWAZA


naja,wenn die grossen zb im tiefen stehn und man immer nur am schilf angelt oder so sinken die chancen natürlich mal nen grossen zu erwischen.


----------



## fantazia (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Richie schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Zander gefangen in einem holländischen Kanal.
> 
> 70 cm; 3580 g


naja so klein isn 70er zander nun auch nich |supergri petri heil  zu dem zander #6


----------



## Waagemann (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hey Leute,#h 
ich hab mal euren Tipp ausprobiert und hab gleich mal´nen großen Wobbler drangehangen(einen Liddlwobbler ,weil ich noch nicht so große Köder habe) und tatsächlich es hat funktioniert und habe gestern ein 60er Hecht und heute ein 51er Hecht du wunderbar gekämpft haben |rolleyes ...naja was solls irgendwann wird schon mal ein Dickerer rangehen.

@veit sach mal wie is´n das  streben die Waller immer zum  Grund oder machen die Rabbatz an der Oberfläche?#c 


Und eines fettes Petri an alle Fänger!!!!:m 

Tschüss waagemann​


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

Na ich hab wohl nicht so sehr Glück das ich gleich die großen Fische erwische.
War heute mit der Spinnrute auch mal am See,nur ein kleiner Hecht 44 cm ,leider habe ich diesesmal kein Fotoapparat mitgehabt.Aber er schwimmt jetzt wieder,tschau #h wachse kleiner Hecht wachse .


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@fantazia: aber wer nur am schilf angelt, also das ganze jahr über, der wird durch zu fall auch nen meter fangen, wahrscheinlich nach dem laichen im mai oder juni. und wenn er keine ahnung hat, angelt er im sommer und herbst weiter dort und auch im winter, denn er hat ja da im frühjahr gefangen...sowas nennt man glückspilze, die nichts hinterfragen ;-) und auch diese werden belohnt. das is ja das tolle und manchmal auch ärgerliche am angeln. und ich gehe so gern los, denn ich weiß nie wann aber irgendwann wird er doch mal dran sein, der meterhecht. denn ich bin überzeugt davon, dass im endeffekt der "bessere" angler die nase vorn hat ;-) und seine meterfische bekommen wird, also auch den meterhecht und zander. klar, die größe kann man sich ncht aussuchen aber wo kleine, da ja bekanntlich auch große


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@fantazia: gut, ich denke bei euch in eutin wird derjenige den meterhecht fangen, der sich aufs freiwasser konzentriert, natürlich auch ne gewässerfrage.


----------



## Veit (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Leider hat die Erfolgsserie an der Saale heute so gut wie geendet. Ein 70er Silberkarpfen. Muss aber ehrlich zugeben, dass dieser diesmal nur mit Gummifisch von außengehakt war. Noch ein paar Fehlbisse auf grünen Kopyto, aber alles in allem war nicht mehr viel los. Ich denke, da ja nun schönes Wetter werden soll, bleibt das vorerst auch so. 
Naja, werde ich eben jetzt wieder öfters auf Aal und Karpfen versuchen, das bringt sicherlich mehr Punkte.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit: du sagst es, überlege auch, am we auf karpfen zu fischen. das wetter is schön um ins freibad zu gehen und draußen bier zu saufen und mit kumpels die wm zu sehen, hechte kannste knicken ;-) aber was solls, die wm schockt mich auch an!


----------



## Richie (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> naja so klein isn 70er zander nun auch nich |supergri petri heil zu dem zander #6


 
Bild nochmal geändert jetzt besser?

Gruss
Richie


----------



## Bernhard* (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> ...Noch ein paar Fehlbisse auf grünen Kopyto, aber alles in allem war nicht mehr viel los. ....


 
Nix für ungut, aber irgendwie beruhigt mich das.  
Was du die letzten zwei Wochen gefangen hast, da kann man bei uns ja schon fast als Jahresausbeute damit zufrieden sein  

Petri Heil für den Karpfenansitz!


----------



## Perückenkünstler (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi,
Ihr seid ja schon wieder am fangen wie die Großen..

Habe am Dienstag die Saison wieder eröffnet. War ja Schonzeit bis Ende Mai im Elsaß. Momentan haben wir hier stellenweise ein bisschen Hochwasser am Rhein
Konnte dann gestern Abend einen knapp unter 50 cm Zander auf einen 10 cm langen Gummifisch fangen. Trotz kräftigen doppelten Anhieb an geflochtener Schnur und mittelsteifer Rute auf ca 20-25m Entfernung, kam der Haken nicht durch. Ich hatte den Fisch gerade mal mit der Spitze im Oberkiefer "gehakt". Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mal dünnere Haken und eine steife Rute teste..
Mit welchen Größen angelt ihr denn momentan?


----------



## fantazia (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Richie schrieb:
			
		

> Bild nochmal geändert jetzt besser?
> 
> Gruss
> Richie


meinte ja nich das bild :q du meintest kleiner zander,aber so klein isn 70cm zander doch nich :m


----------



## tincamen (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit, kopf hoch wie ich dich kenne hält deine „Pechsträne“ nicht lange an #h   

  ich war gestern nicht untätig und bin "nur für eine Stunde" von zu Hause abgehauen , schnell mal zum Magdeburger Wasserfall.

  Da die Strömung gerade sehr stark ist, habe ich um weit raus zu kommen erstmals einem Meerforellenblinker (Eisele 21g) versucht und hatte gleich nach dem 5. Wurf Erfolg. Nach einem schönen Kampf in der Strömung konnte ich einen 69cm Rapfen landen (70 knapp verfehlt, aber persönlicher Rekord). Ich muss ihm den Blinker direkt vor die Nase geworfen haben, da der Biss sofort erfolgte. Glück hatte ich ihn überhaupt landen zu können, denn am Ufer fiel der Karabiner auseinander, toller Schrott! #d

Als dann eine Weile nichts mehr ging fiel meine Wahl auf einen super hässlichen Schwimmwobbler in orange den ich bei NETTO erstanden habe (ich nenne ihn NETT-O-Ugly :q). Und siehe da ich hatte gleich 2 hammermäßige Fehlattacken. Nachdem ich dann meine Bremse etwas weicher einstellte knallte es wieder und ein 57er landete vor meinen Füßen. Alles in allem ein voller Erfolg für etwas mehr als eine Stunde Angeln. Beide Fische sind mir dann leider nach einem Foto entwischt.  |rolleyes






  Was ich übrigens besonders beeindruckend fand waren die vielen Fische, die direkt vor meinen Füßen versuchten den Wasserfall rauf zu kommen. Wusste gar nicht wie hoch Brassen springen können. :g


  Gruss
  Christian


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@tincamen: rapfen sind einfach nur tolle fische, ich liebe die jungs. schön kampfstark und die bisse sind spitze. schmecken tun se mir genausowenig wie brassen und plötzen ;-)

@perrückenkünstler: nun ja, die diskussion um ruten is ja sone sache:  meine meinung dazu: hart muss sie sein, beim fussball muss das runde ins eckige und beim angeln bei mir der haken durch die, wie du schon sagtest, PLADDE!!! ;-) ich schlage bisse mit voller wucht an, am anfang wird geknüppelt und wenn er abgeht, geht er ab, wäre er nämlich meistens, nach meienr erfahrung, sowieso. die andere abteilung die ich kenne angelt soft, mit weichen ruten und drillt lasch, damit der haken, der eh nicht sitzt, nicht rausgeht. das macht für mich keinen sinn und stellt ein risiko da aber man kann halt beide meinungen verstehen, finde ich. manchmal verpenne ich nen biss, das gebe ich zu und dann verlasse ich mich auf meine harte rute und hoffe, der wird schon sitzen, drille dann aber auch nicht so hart. ich habe letztes jahr keinen einzigen hecht verloren. dieses jahr sind viele hechte dabei, die sehr knapp saßen, trotz des kräftigen anschlags und ich denke, ich habe alles richtig gemacht. gerade auf distanz beim zanderangeln is in meinen augen eine harte rute unabdingbar, denn selbst kleine zander haben eine harte platte, im vergleich zu hechten bis 60cm, die is ja noch sehr weich. ich nenne extra keine wurfgewichte, denn ich kenne ruten, die sollen 70 gramm wg haben und sind einfach nur ******* weich. butterruten nehm ich nicht, auch nicht auf forellen und barsche, denn das man mit harten ruten mehr ausssteiger hat, is für mich ein mythos!!!

mfg steffen


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

mensch, kennt denn keiner diese rolle hier??? *klick*
antworten dazu bitte in den richtigen thread, wollte hier nur mal drauf hinweisen!


----------



## tincamen (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Bubbel2000 für Zander und Hecht stimm ich dir zu da nehm ich auch harte Ruten, aber für Barsch und Rapfen lieber ne weiche (bis 30g), gerade bei Rapfen macht der Drill in der Srömung mit einer weicheren Rute fun. Ich find es hängt auch sehr davon ab welche Köder man beutzt. Für Wobbler, Spinner und Blinker nehm ich lieber weichere hab ich ein besseres Gefühl für den Lauf, aber bei Gummi mag ich es lieber härter :q.

so long
Christian


----------



## fantazia (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

für barsch nee zu harte rute kann tödlich sein.....wenn der barsch nur leicht gehakt is schlitzt er leicht mal aus.


----------



## HEWAZA (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> das gewässer muss es hergeben, sonst gehts eben nicht aber erfahrung spielt ebenso eine wichtige rolle genauwie das richtige wetter und der richtige köder plus führung und natürlich glück, das ist klar. ein anfänger fängt auch nen meter, mag sein aber jemand mit erfahrung und guten gerät in den meisten fällen wohl eher.


 
Ich bleib dabei, das A und O ist das Gewässer, der Rest ist sekundär...
Wo keiner oder nur sehr wenige Metrige rumschwimmen hilft dir das beste Gerät, die tollste Führung und Erfahrung usw. nichts, da wird der Anfänger am Richtigen Gewässer eher einen Erfolg vermelden wie du.

Gruß und nen Meter
HEWAZA


----------



## Veit (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Zu den Ruten: So brettharte Ruten find ich auch nicht so doll, aber halbwegs hart sollte die Gerte schon sein. Mit weichen Ruten kommt der Anhieb oft nicht richtig durch und außerdem drille ich meine Fisch kompromisslos mit fast geschlossener Bremse. 80er Hechte ziehe ich einfach so raus ohne dass sie erst groß Schnur abziehen.
Ne weiche Rute geht da zu schnell in die Knie.
Finde aber jeder sollte mit der Rute fischen, die ihm den meisten Spass bringt.

Zu den Metrigen: Da bin ich ganz der Meinung von HEWAZA


----------



## fantazia (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				HEWAZA schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bleib dabei, das A und O ist das Gewässer, der Rest ist sekundär...
> Wo keiner oder nur sehr wenige Metrige rumschwimmen hilft dir das beste Gerät, die tollste Führung und Erfahrung usw. nichts, da wird der Anfänger am Richtigen Gewässer eher einen Erfolg vermelden wie du.
> 
> Gruß und nen Meter
> HEWAZA


wenn im gewässer nich viele grosse hechte sind,aber trotzdem paar da sind und man weiss wo man diese meistens findet is man im gegensatz zu dem unerahrenen angler auf dem richtigen weg.auch viele grosse hechte in nem gewässer bringen einem nix wenn man nich weiss wie,und wo man auf diese angelt.wennde in nem grossen see die barschberge und riffe zb nich kennst wirst du trotz gutem zander bestand wohl kaum welche erwischen.und da rede ich aus erfahrung :> kenne leute die haben jahre lang im grossen eutiner see geangelt aber sie haben noch nie nen zander gehabt.und zwar aus dem grund weil sie nich wissen wo die zander stehn bzw sie kennen die riffe und barschberge nich.guter fischbestand is keine garantie für viele und grosse fische.erfahrung und gutes angelgerät trägt doch schon recht viel zum erfolg bei.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Finde aber jeder sollte mit der Rute fischen, die ihm den meisten Spass bringt.


Veit du Philosoph, dass ist ja wohl trivial:m

@fantazia: genau so sehe ich das auch. das gewässer ist sicherlich die grundlage, jedoch nicht das a und o. setz meinen kumpel ***** ans ein hechtgewässer mit guten meterhecht bestand, der fängt keinen oder weniger als manch anderer, denn: 1. er hat kein gefühl, 2. keine erfahrung mit größeren hechten, 3. er weißt nicht, wie man solche sucht... glück hin und her, den konstanten erfolg hat der bessere angler, ende der durchsage 

ja, bei barsch kanns kritisch werden. aber da ich meist auf barsch und zander zusammen fische, nehme ich eben ne harte rute. wenn ich wirklich gezielt auf barsch gehe, dann nehme ich auch eine "weichere" variante.


----------



## Waagemann (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Was is´n nun mit den Welsen Veit ?

Waagemann


----------



## Nordangler (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So bin wieder zurück vom angeln.
Ergebnis: eine 44er Bachforelle und 2 kleine getupfte, die nun wieder frei rumschwimmen.
Köder: Miniwobbler in Barschlook.

Die Forelle stieg zu vor. Konnte sie daher recht gut anschmeissen an ihrmém Standort. Hat auch sofort zugeschlagen.

Sven


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

schön gezeichnete forelle, schöne fotos! petri


----------



## Veit (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nachdem ich am vergangenen Abend mit Gummifisch bereits vier Fehlbisse kassiert habe, konnte ich mit rotweißer Sandra doch noch nen schönen 67er Zander "erwischen". 

@ Waagemann: Meist legen sie am Anfang des Drills ein paar heiße Fluchten hin und zeigen sich dabei oftmals auch kurz an der Oberfläche, danach streben sie aber zum Grund und versuchen sich "hinzulegen". Man hat dann manchmal kurz das Gefühl man würde irgendwo festhängen oder der Fische wäre in ein Hindernis gezogen, allerdings kann man den Wels dann normalerweise schnell wieder "lösen", wenn die Stärke des Geräts es zulässt.


----------



## Seebaer (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit
Petri Heil zu DEinen Zander #6 

Hast Du ein Fischgeschäft oder wa machst Du eigentlich mit den ganzen Fischen :q :m :q


----------



## Veit (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Seebaer: Na das meiste release ich ja (Hecht, Wels, Barsch), aber bei sonem leckeren zander sag ich nicht nein. Der wird heute mein Mittagessen


----------



## Tisie (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Steffen,



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ... das man mit harten ruten mehr ausssteiger hat, is für mich ein mythos!!!


 genauso sehe ich das auch. Ich konnte noch nie nachvollziehen, daß harte Ruten zusammen mit geflochtener Schnur angeblich mehr Aussteiger bringen sollen. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß der guter Sitz des Hakens das wichtigste Kriterium dafür ist, ob man den Fisch landet oder nicht. Wenn der Haken ordentlich im Maulwinkel sitzt oder durch die "Lippe" gestochen ist, dann wird der Fisch kaum ausschlitzen, vorausgesetzt man stellt sich im Drill nicht total dämlich an. Ein scharfer Haken, mit kleinem (oder gar keinem) Widerhaken und in angemessener Drahtstärke (dünndrähtig, aber stark und verwindungssteif) ist schon die halbe Miete und bei Verwendung großer, voluminöser Köder (Wobbler, Gummifisch) kommt man um eine steife Rute gar nicht herum, um den Köder im Hecht- oder Zandermaul überhaupt zu bewegen. Beim Streamerfischen ist das dagegen kein Thema, da der Fisch den Streamer mit seinen Zähnen gar nicht fassen kann und damit die Kraft des Anhiebs direkt auf die Hakenspitze geht und dafür genügt dann auch die weiche Fliegenrute. Andererseits schlitzen auch Fische an der Fliegenrute aus, wenn der Haken stumpf oder zu dickdrähtig ist oder einfach schlecht sitzt ...

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## fantazia (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

wenn nen hecht,zander oder barsch  nur ganz knapp gehakt is steigen die chancen für den fisch sich zu befreien mit harter rute.


----------



## honeybee (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> wenn nen hecht,zander oder barsch nur ganz knapp gehakt is steigen die chancen für den fisch sich zu befreien mit harter rute.



Ich fische ja sehr viel und oft gezielt auf Barsch und benutze dabei auch (noch) eine harte Rute und geflochtene.
Geht nix auf Hecht, geht es eben auf Barsch.

In meinen Augen ist es relativ egal, ob weiche oder harte Rute. Fakt ist aber, das mit einer weichen und leichteren Rute das Barsch angeln mehr "Spaß" macht.

Aussteiger kann man aber NIE vermeiden, egal wie weich oder hart die Rute ist.


----------



## fantazia (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

vermeiden nich.aber man kann die chancen erhöhen knapp gehakte fische zu landen wenn man nee weiche rute hat.wiederum kann man die chancen erhöhen nen hecht barsch oder zander mit ner harten rute richtig zu haken :q
alles hat seine vor und nachteile.ich fische mit ner abu 15-45wg rute.


----------



## honeybee (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> vermeiden nich.aber man kann die chancen erhöhen knapp gehakte fische zu landen wenn man nee weiche rute hat.



Ahjo das geht schon, wenn man etwas Fingerspitzengefühl hat. Darfst halt nicht wie ein Schmied an die Sache ran gehen.:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> In meinen Augen ist es relativ egal, ob weiche oder harte Rute.


Der wichtigste Faktor ist aber nun noch das ausdauernde Werfen des Spinnköders, und das geht mit der passenden weichen Rute bei Barsch+Forellenködern halt viel besser (weiter, komfortabler, kraftschonender).  Der Köder fordert beim Werfen oder beim Wasserwiderstand (Großwobbler,Großspinner) halt bestimmte Rutenstärke und -härte, der Fischdrill kommt viel später (wenn er denn kommt  ) 

Spinnruten mit einer stark progressiven Spitzenaktion "verdauen" dank einer weichen Spitze und einem möglichst exponentiell härter werdenen Rückgrat auch eine weit größere Köderbandbreite noch vernünftig als z.B. reine semiparabole Ruten mit großem Blankmitarbeiten. Nur werfen die möglichst gut passend (+begrenzt) zum Köder nochmal eine Klasse komfortabler. #6


----------



## FischKiller^^ (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ fantazia

wo genau habt ihr den die hechte und barsche auf eutiner see gefangen??


----------



## fantazia (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

immer verschieden.die barsche dies jahr wurden an nem muschelriff an ner insel und an ner anderen tief abfallenden stelle gefangen.hechte am schilf an den scharkanten oder auch an tief abfallen stellen.kann man so nie sagen....habe meine hot spots die ich immer abfische und irgendwann rappelts dann mit glück mal in der rute :>


----------



## davis (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi!

Fänds mal ganz interessant zu hören welches Gerät ihr so für Hecht+Zander und Barsch+Forelle verwendet!??

Ich benutze...
...fürs leichte Spinnfischen:
   Quantum Crypton 2,70 30gr. + Shimano Exage 1000 RA mit 0,20er Kyoto
...fürs mittlere Spinnfischen:
   Shimano Technium Spinning 270MH + Shimano Sahara 3000GTE mit      0,15er Fireline
...fürs schwere Spinnfischen:
   Shimano Diaflash EX 270XH + Shimano Super Aero 3000GT mit 0,13er Fireline XDS

greetz


----------



## fantazia (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

rute-abu  wurfgewicht 15-45g
rolle-shimano stradic 4000 fb
schnur-mono 25er


----------



## Adrian* (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Exori x point supperior spin 2,70m 40-90g,
Shimano Stradic 4000GTM mit 15er Power Pro...


----------



## fantazia (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

sollten dafür viellecht nen neuen thread aufmachen


----------



## Adrian* (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Darüber gibt es schon etliche...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@fantazia: fischkiller wollte kein gesülze sondern gps-daten!!! man man man ,-DDDD


----------



## fantazia (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @fantazia: fischkiller wollte kein gesülze sondern gps-daten!!! man man man ,-DDDD


:q:q:q:q:q
kann die stellen ja hier markieren 

http://img349.*ih.us/img349/7471/grossereutinersee5zi.jpg


----------



## Tisie (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo,

ich fische auf Barsch eine Eigenbaurute aus dem Blank einer kräftigen Matchrute, Länge: 3,15m / WG: Gummifische bis max. 5cm am 5g Kopf. Rolle ist eine Shimano Symetre 3000 mit 0,10er Fireline für Gummiköder und 0,22er Stroft GTM für kleine Wobbler/Spinner.

Für Hecht, Zander, MeeFo und Dorsch verwende ich eine Quantum Energy Seaspin Heavy (Länge: 3,15m / WG: 25-65g) mit einer Shimano Symetre 4000 und wahlweise 0,15er Hemmingway Monotec Futura oder 0,25er Stroft GTM.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@fantazia: nun gut, zur not!


----------



## Spreewaldgurke (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> tipp: in den kiemendeckel greifen und das bild sieht tausend mal besser aus, nicht wie ne wurst den hecht anpacken, das hat der kleine nicht verdient. noch besser mit köder im maul. oder lassen  petri dennoch, 3.wurf is klasse, konnte meinen 2. erstenwurf hecht gestern fangen, tolle sache ;-)


 

Will nich labern, aber nur mal was wichtiges nebenbei:
Beim Griff in unter die Kiemendeckel kann es grade bei nicht ganz so kapitalen Exemplaren sehr schnell dazu kommen das die Kiemen des Fisches verletzt werden, oft (nicht immer so deutlich) kommt es zu Blutungen der Kiemen. Der Fisch geht dadurch, wenn auch erst nach längerer Zeit, zu Grunde (Meine Erfahrungen aus der Fischerei).
Man sollte also darauf verzichten und wenn es überhaupt sein muss sehr behutsam beim Griff unter die Kiemendeckel sein, sofern man den Fisch wieder gesund in die Natur entlasssen will.|znaika: 


Gruß Spreewaldgurke!


----------



## Adrian* (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Tisie

Kennst du noch nen Shop der die Symetre noch verkauft?


----------



## angelkumpel (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Veit, der unfreiwillige Fischfreund !!!

Leider haben sich bei deiner gestrigen Zander - Fangmeldung
einige kleine Fehler eingeschlichen.
Die richtige Darstellung lautet : Nachdem mein ehemaliger "angelkumpel" 
ein Pärchen laichender Zander im unmittelbaren Uferbereich entdeckte und 
wir den tollen Anblick zusammen mit Dorschi genossen haben, konnte ich leider meinen primitiven Urinstinkt nicht mehr unterdrücken und habe es geschafft, nach einigen Würfen, das 
67-er Männchen an der Rückenflosse zu reißen - war ein wirklich toller Drill -!
Ich konnte es sogar noch während seiner "Errektion" abschlagen - war ein super geiles Gefühl. Schonzeit war ja vorbei und ich litt fürchterlichen Hunger.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht das - ich bin doch ein fairer Angler -oder ????????


----------



## bennie (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

was is los?? geht das denn schon wieder los hier? #d


----------



## honeybee (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				angelkumpel schrieb:
			
		

> @ Veit, der unfreiwillige Fischfreund !!!
> 
> Leider haben sich bei deiner gestrigen Zander - Fangmeldung
> einige kleine Fehler eingeschlichen.
> ...



Falls das so stimmen sollte.....|peinlich


----------



## angelkumpel (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ honeybee !!!

Leider - deshalb seit gestern 300 % ehemaliger "angelkumpel"!!!
Ist halt ein Chaot !!!

:c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c


----------



## Raabiat (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				angelkumpel schrieb:
			
		

> @(..) konnte ich leider meinen primitiven Urinstinkt nicht mehr unterdrücken und habe es geschafft, nach einigen Würfen, das
> 67-er Männchen an der Rückenflosse zu reißen - war ein wirklich toller Drill -!
> Ich konnte es sogar noch während seiner "Errektion" abschlagen - war ein super geiles Gefühl. Schonzeit war ja vorbei und ich litt fürchterlichen Hunger.
> (..)



|kopfkrat#c#d


----------



## honeybee (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				jojoaction schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> huch, sowas geht ja gar nicht! #q
> nicht, dass er sich rechtfertigen muss, aber würde mich ja schon interessieren was der Veit dazu sagt!? ;+
> 
> Gruß, Johannes



Rechtfertigen muss sich gar niemand. Finde es nur nicht in Ordnung, Wasser zu predigen und Wein zu trinken und dafür noch die Bestätigung anderer zu erhaschen, denn es gibt einige hier, die den Veit als Vorbild nehmen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich am vergangenen Abend mit Gummifisch bereits vier Fehlbisse kassiert habe, konnte ich mit rotweißer Sandra doch noch nen schönen 67er Zander "erwischen".
> 
> ...


 
WIE hast du den denn nun "ERWISCHT"???

fragende Grüße |kopfkrat


----------



## Pfiffie79 (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Manchmal ist weniger mehr. :m


und jetzt tu ich 2 euro ins fransenschwein



ich hab noch ein 

Qualität geht vor quantitität....ok ich werd arm ?


----------



## bennie (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

niveau is keine handcreme ..... *2€ ins schwein tu*   wenns wahr ist...


----------



## doggie (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Oh, Oh.............!|peinlich


----------



## Seebaer (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Was ist den hier los |kopfkrat


----------



## honeybee (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Tja, irgendwann kommt immer die Wahrheit ans Tageslicht. Leider oftmals viel zu spät.

Wie sagt das eine Sprichwort........vorne hui und hinten pfui


----------



## JohnvanJerk (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

dient das internet nur noch um sich gegenseitig fertig zu machen?

solch eine anschuldigung ist sicher nichts schönes, ob sie stimmt oder nicht. nur frage ich mich warum es denn jeder hier wissen soll??? warum öffentlich???

warum sticheln immer so viele bevor sie was wissen?warum wird veit nicht fairerweise per pm gefragt??

ich kenne den jung nicht, finde nur das der umgang versteckt in sicherheit hinter einem rechner immer unfairer wird.

sorry das ich da anders bin !!!


----------



## Raabiat (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				JohnvanJerk schrieb:
			
		

> dient das internet nur noch um sich gegenseitig fertig zu machen?
> 
> solch eine anschuldigung ist sicher nichts schönes, ob sie stimmt oder nicht. nur frage ich mich warum es denn jeder hier wissen soll??? warum öffentlich???
> 
> ...



gut das es endlich einer sagt#h:m


----------



## Nordangler (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich denke, dass im Moment noch gar nicht geurteilt werden kann bzw. sollte.

Wenn überhaupt, sollte Veit sich erst einmal äußern dürfen.

Hier ist eine heftige Beschuldigung gefallen, die in meinen Augen gar nicht erst groß hier in dieses Thread gehört.
So etwas gehört privat geregelt und nicht öffentlich.

In meinen Augen Angelkumpel, ist das ein großes Minus an deiner Person.
Das hätte weiß Gott nicht nötig getan.

Andersrum bin ich auch so fair, zu sagen, das es bei einer Sache nicht der feinen Regel entspricht, Fische während der Paarung zu befischen.
Aber im Moment ist hier nur eine krasse Anschuldigung gefallen.

Daher die Bitte an die anderen Member sich da raus zu halten. Das müßen die beide unter sich regeln und nicht hier.

Sven


----------



## honeybee (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				JohnvanJerk schrieb:
			
		

> dient das internet nur noch um sich gegenseitig fertig zu machen?
> 
> solch eine anschuldigung ist sicher nichts schönes, ob sie stimmt oder nicht. nur frage ich mich warum es denn jeder hier wissen soll??? warum öffentlich???
> 
> ...



Hmm auf der einen Seite magst Du recht haben. Nun kommt das ABERRRRRR

Warum sollte es nicht jeder wissen? Wenn man schon soviel Wert darauf legt, jeden Fang und jeden Nachläufer und Ausschlitzer zu posten, kann auch die Wahrheit auf den Tisch. Oder man läßt es einfach, solche Fänge zu posten. Aber dann bekommt man ja nicht so viel "Anerkennung".|rolleyes

Es gibt Leute hier, die wissen viel mehr über Veit, als gut wäre.


----------



## Raabiat (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

mal noch ne Anmerkung nebenbei....
das ist die zweite 'Saison in der ich den Raubfisch-Fangthread verfolge und zum zweiten Mal ist es der Streit-Thread.....vielleicht sind wir Raubfischangler einfach aggressiver als andere Gattungen der Anglerschaft....is das nich komisch|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

bin ich mal gespannt ob die serie auch die nächsten jahre anhält |bla:


----------



## Pfiffie79 (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@JVJ

Was soll dabei rauskommen (ihn fragen ob oder ob nich)? sicher net die wahrheit!!!! aber eins weiß ich, ich hasse massenberichte, denn die verlieren an qualität. mir geht son scheiß langsam echt aufn sack....nen bericht von nen tollen fisch oder ner tollen begebenheit ist was feines aber nicht sowas und ich nehem mir mal das recht das zu sagen ohne veit beleidigen zu wollen. wir wollen angeln, geniessen, und sicher auch lesen....aber meist scrolle ich solche berichte an meinem auge vorbei...tut mir leid wenn ich das so sage !!


----------



## JohnvanJerk (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm auf der einen Seite magst Du recht haben. Nun kommt das ABERRRRRR
> 
> Warum sollte es nicht jeder wissen? Wenn man schon soviel Wert darauf legt, jeden Fang und jeden Nachläufer und Ausschlitzer zu posten, kann auch die Wahrheit auf den Tisch. Oder man läßt es einfach, solche Fänge zu posten. Aber dann bekommt man ja nicht so viel "Anerkennung".|rolleyes
> 
> Es gibt Leute hier, die wissen viel mehr über Veit, als gut wäre.


 
@ Nordangler und Raabiat schön das ihr gleicher Meinung seid

@ Honeybee, warum soll er nicht stolz seine Fänge posten. Man kann sowas auch mit Freude anerkennen.

Ich bin dafür das man erst einmal Veit hört bevor man Urteilt !!


----------



## honeybee (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				JohnvanJerk schrieb:
			
		

> @ Honeybee, warum soll er nicht stolz seine Fänge posten. Man kann sowas auch mit Freude anerkennen.


Ja kann man, spricht auch nix dagegen. Nur sollte es sich so zugetragen haben, wie geschrieben, hätte man sich ein posten des Fanges ersparen können.

Zum anderen sehe ich es wie Pfiffie. In diesem Thread gibt es momentan nix mehr interessantes zu lesen. Fänge anderer, die wirklich stolz sind, da sie vielleicht nicht das Gewässer oder die Zeit haben, gehen hier sang und klanglos unter.

Auch habe ich das Gefühl, das einige gar nix mehr posten hier in diesem Thread, weil es zu einseitig wurde. Wie gesagt, ist nur so mein Gefühl......


----------



## Franky (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Jerkprofi schrieb:
			
		

> dient das internet nur noch um sich gegenseitig fertig zu machen?


Anonymität war schon immer ein tolles Schild, hinter dem man sich verstecken kann, und sie wird immer ein solches bleiben!
Schlimm finde ich persönlich, dass hier "Anschuldigungen" veröffentlicht werden, ohne dass sich der "Beschuldigte" äussern konnte und als offenbar "unumstößlich" gelten scheinen.......... *Daumennachuntensmily*
Neid/Mißgunst ist IMMER eine Sache, die UNTEREINANDER ausgemacht werden sollte - ich war nicht dabei, versuche das neutral zu betrachten und kann zu den Äußerungen nichts sagen, ausser an das geltenden Recht zu erinnern:
"Solange niemand rechtsgültig verurteilt ist, gilt er als unschuldig"

UND WIR SIND HIER IN KEINEM GERICHTSSAAL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raabiat (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, ist nur so mein Gefühl......



oha|bla: wenn meine Frau von sowas redet....nur so im Gefühl haben....dann bedeutet das nichts gutes...(also meistens das sie recht hat|supergri)


----------



## JohnvanJerk (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Fänge anderer, die wirklich stolz sind, da sie vielleicht nicht das Gewässer oder die Zeit haben, gehen hier sang und klanglos unter.
> 
> Auch habe ich das Gefühl, das einige gar nix mehr posten hier in diesem Thread, weil es zu einseitig wurde. Wie gesagt, ist nur so mein Gefühl......


 
gut das magst du recht haben aber daran könnten wir alle arbeiten. das wäre wie: mehr angeln gehen.....ich würde gerne mehr zeit finden

veit fragen ob er nicht in einen wochenbericht zusammenfassen könnte

und natürlich wie du schon sagst einfach mal cool und locker werden und auch mal nen nettes lob für einen stolzen angler da lassen.


das wünsche ich mir mal für die zukunft.

@ franky, good posting


----------



## honeybee (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				JohnvanJerk schrieb:
			
		

> gut das magst du recht haben aber daran könnten wir alle arbeiten. das wäre wie: mehr angeln gehen.....ich würde gerne mehr zeit finden
> 
> veit fragen ob er nicht in einen wochenbericht zusammenfassen könnte
> 
> ...



Na siehst Du. Auch ich würde gerne mehr angeln gehen können. Genau wie einige andere auch.
Und im Grunde hast Du mein letztes Post verstanden.................denke ich zumindest. |supergri


----------



## JohnvanJerk (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ja habe ich, nun lasst uns mal auf den jungen warten und sehen was er uns zu sagen hat


----------



## Nordangler (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Andersrum sollte man auch bedenken, dass dieses Board davon lebt, dass Berichte, Meldungen und Fotos hier gepostet werden.
Wenn einer mehr und der andere weniger Zeit am Wasser verbringt ist es doch ok. 
Der, der weniger Zeit hat wird irgendwann auch wieder mehr Zeit zum angeln haben.

*Neid, Missgunst, Überheblichkeit, Verleudmung, Agressivität und ähnliche Sachen haben hier auf jeden Fall nichts zu suchen.*

Ich gönne jeden seinen Fisch und ich habe und werde hier im Board keinen öffentlich angreifen. Das sollten sich andere einmal zu Herzen nehmen.

Sven


----------



## tomkat (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich brauch mal ne rutenempfehlung für gufi


----------



## bennie (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				tomkat schrieb:
			
		

> ich brauch mal ne rutenempfehlung für gufi


 
falscher thread... trotzdem hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=78287



und nu raus


----------



## angelkumpel (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ alle Boardis !!!

Ich glaube,ich muß mal was klar stellen !
Als erstes habe ich mich über 2 Jahre lang mit Veit intensiv beschäftigt,
und versucht aus dem Chaoten, der durchaus ne Menge drauf hat,einen
halbwegs "normalen" Angler zu machen. So was habt ihr noch nie erlebt !!!
Zweitens haben wir den Vorfall, der übrigens wirklich vor unseren Augen
ablief, auf's heftigste disskutiert - aber leider konnte Veit wirklich nichts dafür, dass der Zander direkt unter seinem Haken laichte - er hätte ja auch vorher wegschwimmen können und nicht Laichpflege betreiben müssen.
Schließlich war die Stelle nur 2m vom Ufer entfernt. Mehr muß ich nicht dazu sagen.
Ich habe diese Richtigstellung nur veröffentlicht, weil er trotz unserer heftigen Kritik an dieser Angelei sich doch noch posten mußte !!!
Er kann halt nicht anders.
Entschuldigung nochmals, aber er hat mir gestern echt den Angeltag mit seiner Fanggeilheit versaut und ist für mich wirklich gestorben !
Ich wünsche euch für 2006 tolle und faire Fänge und viel Spaß auf dieser Seite !!!

Euer angelkumpel


----------



## AngelAndy20 (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Gibts hier in den letzten 24-Stunden nen neuen Fang? Ich will die ganze Kacke nämlich nich durchblättern...#q

---

Jetzt hab ich es mir doch reingezogen (war ja klar).
@ Veit: Ich lese deine Berichte gern, auch täglich! Das, was mir nich paßte hab ich mit dir schon geklärt (jeden 50er Schnipel ablichten).
Ich denke nicht dass sich das so zugetragen hat (kann ich mir nicht vorstellen - falls doch - nein, ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen.)!
Dass Du öfter gehst als andere und dabei auch noch mehr fängst scheint Dir einige Neider zu beschehren, schade.
*Ich hoffe Du sagst was dazu*, denn leider sind hier einige noch im geistigen Kinderstadium und glauben wenn sie die eine Seite gehört haben wüßten sie alles!
Speziell geht das an Honeybee, mich da jetzt mit Zitaten rumzuplagen ist mir aber zu zeitaufwenig, ich geh schlafen.

Meinen Fangbericht von heute stell ich jedenfalls nicht hier - ich weiss ja was käme...

Gut´Nacht


----------



## Veit (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> *Neid, Missgunst, Überheblichkeit, Verleudmung, Agressivität und ähnliche Sachen haben hier auf jeden Fall nichts zu suchen.*


Genauso siehts aus, aber leider und wahrscheinlich sind genau das die Gründe, die jemanden dazu bringen, eine solche Anschuldigung in den Raum zu stellen.

Also folgendes: In der Tat war der gestern gefangene Zander von außen gehakt, darum hab ich auch bewußt geschrieben, dass ich ihn "erwischt" habe, was nicht bedeutet das "erwischt" bei mir auch sonst =gerissen heißt.
Was auch richtig ist, dass da tatsächlich zwei laichende Zander an der Stelle waren, bevor ich dort begonnen habe zu angeln. Wir haben das ganze beobachtet und nachdem Andreas W. (angelkumpel) zum ca. zehnten Mal sagte, die Fische wären weg, hab ich mal ein paar Würfe in näherer Umgebung des Bereiches gewagt, wo zuvor die Laichfische waren. Natürlich habe ich dabei auf einen Biss spekuliert und sonst nix. Wirklich nicht die feine englische Art, denn ich weiß natürlich, dass ein Zandermännchen nach dem Laichen agressiv auf alles beißt (wurde mir jedenfalls mal so gesagt). Moralisch hab ich mich dadurch angreifbar gemacht, aber etwas verbotenes hab ich trotzdem nicht getan, das ist Fakt. Doch offensichtlich nimmt es Andreas W. ja mit der Wahrheit nicht so genau, denn hier wird es so hingestellt, als hätte ich den Zander während dem Laichvorgang mit Absicht gerissen und das entspricht absolut nicht den Tatsachen und ich wünsche, auch dass entsprechende Anschuldigungen hier nicht weiter verbreitet werden. Die Fische waren ja schließlich zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich begonnen habe an dieser Stelle zu angeln, nicht mehr am Laichen, wie Herr W. selbst immer wieder festgestellt hat.    
Wie kam es nun zum Fang?
Tatsächlich VERFOLGTE bereits nach wenigen Würfen ein Zander, den von mir angebotenen Wobbler. Herr W. stand selbst daneben. Also hatte der Fisch ja offensichtlich auch Hunger oder wollte zumindest den Köder attakieren. Da der Wobbler aber doch keinen Biss brachte, versuchte ichs mit dem Sandra-Twister, der ja mit seinem Einzelhaken nicht gerade so geeignet zum absichtlichen Reißen ist. Nach ein paar Würfen damit hing der Zander dann halt am Haken. Leider saß der nicht im Maul, sondern am Körper. Absicht war das defintiv nicht, das zu behaupten ist eine schlichte Lüge. Nach der Landung habe ich den Fisch waidgerecht getötet und dann zur eigenen Verwertung mitgenommen, was ja mein gutes Recht ist, schließlich war er maßig und nicht geschont.
Zur Person des Herrn W. möchte ich eigentlich nicht viele Worte verlieren. Nur soviel: Ich bin etwas erstaunt, dass ausgerechnet jemand mich dafür angreift, dass ich mir mal nen Fisch mitgenommen habe, der jahrelang mit Leuten gemeinsam geangelt hat, die seinem eigenen Bekunden, durch teils massive Überschreitung der Fangbegrenzungen maßgeblich mit dafür gesorgt haben, dass der Zanderbestand in der Saale deutlich dezimiert wurde. Gestern hat er selbst noch von einer solchen "Aktion" erzählt. Mich nun dafür zu ächten, dass ich mir gelegentlich mal EINEN Fisch für die Küche mitnehme und der von gestern nunmal leider (!!!) nur unabsichtlich von außen gehakt war nachdem ich versucht habe ihn auf faire Weise zu überlisten, finde ich gelinde ausgedrückt gar nicht in Ordnung. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass ich am Wasser ein Waisenknabe bin, aber mit den Fischbeständen der hiesigen Gewässer, gehe ich dennoch verantwortungsbewußter als viele andere um. 

Und direkt an Herrn W. sei noch gesagt: Rate mal, warum ich mich seit fast zwei Monaten nicht mehr bei dir gemeldet hatte! Ganz einfach, weil ich keinen Wert auf deine Anwesenweit und deine vermeintlichen Tipps mehr lege. Es gibt zum Glück genug Leute mit denen man angeln gehen kann, ohne dann sowas hier davon zu haben. War auch schon ein bisschen stinkig, dass Dorschi dich an diese Stelle, deren derzeitige Fängigkeit ich gemeinsam mit meinem Angelfreund Hendrik "entdeckt" habe, mitgeschleppt hat, denn dich wollten weder Hendrik noch ich dort haben.


----------



## Veit (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Und Danke an alle, die mich hier nicht vorschnell verurteilt habe, denn ich kann euch mit gutem Gewissen sagen, dass die Darstellung des Boardis angelkumpel eine Menge Unwahrheiten enthalten.

Übrigens find ichs zum Kotzen, wenn man schon abends beim Angeln von anderen Leuten angerufen wird, die einem erzählen, dass irgendwer Sch... über einen im Board schreibt und sich nachts um 3 noch dafür rechtfertigen muss, obwohl früh morgens ein netter Boardi zu Besuch kommt, dem man gerne zum Fangerfolg verhelfen möchte.


----------



## Nordangler (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Man siehe, dass es sich nun ganz anders anhört.

Jetzt ist die 2te Darstellung des Fanges dargelegt.

 Ich persöhnlich neige klar und deutlich dazu, Veit zu glauben, da seine Schilderung des Fanges recht glaubwürdig rüber kommt. Auch gibt er zu, dass es nicht unbedingt die feine englische Art ist, was er da betrieben hat.

Also Boardies hier noch einmal die große Bitte an euch:

*Nicht gleich jemanden verurteilen, sondern abwarten was die betreffende Person dazu sagt bzw wie die Person sich erst einmal dazu äußert.
Statt das Feuer zu schüren, sollten wir uns bemühen, solche zu löschen.*

Ich selber war auch schon in dieser Situation und kann gut nach vollziehen wie es Veit zumute ist.

Sven


----------



## Maik (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Man siehe, dass es sich nun ganz anders anhört.
> 
> Jetzt ist die 2te Darstellung des Fanges dargelegt.
> 
> ...


 
da kann ich nur sagen|good:


----------



## duck_68 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hut ab Veit, nach solchen Anschuldigungen wäre es mir vermutlich schwer gefallen so ruhig und besonnen zu antworten.#6 

Hoch lebe das Denunziantentum #d  und wer ohne Schuld ist werfe den ersten Stein#q 


Veit halt die Ohren steif und beglücke uns bald mal wieder mit nem Bericht über einen großen Fang#6


Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso siehts aus, aber leider und wahrscheinlich sind genau das die Gründe, die jemanden dazu bringen, eine solche Anschuldigung in den Raum zu stellen.
> 
> Zur Person des Herrn W. möchte ich eigentlich nicht viele Worte verlieren. Nur soviel: Ich bin etwas erstaunt, dass ausgerechnet jemand mich dafür angreift, dass ich mir mal nen Fisch mitgenommen habe, der jahrelang mit Leuten gemeinsam geangelt hat, die seinem eigenen Bekunden, durch teils massive Überschreitung der Fangbegrenzungen maßgeblich mit dafür gesorgt haben, dass der Zanderbestand in der Saale deutlich dezimiert wurde. Gestern hat er selbst noch von einer solchen "Aktion" erzählt. Mich nun dafür zu ächten, dass ich mir gelegentlich mal EINEN Fisch für die Küche mitnehme und der von gestern nunmal leider (!!!) nur unabsichtlich von außen gehakt war nachdem ich versucht habe ihn auf faire Weise zu überlisten, finde ich gelinde ausgedrückt gar nicht in Ordnung. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass ich am Wasser ein Waisenknabe bin, aber mit den Fischbeständen der hiesigen Gewässer, gehe ich dennoch verantwortungsbewußter als viele andere um.


 

sooo, wenn du dich darüber aufregst das er SEINE version von Deinem "Fang" hier breittritt, dann finde ich solltest du so viel anstand haben deine retourkutsche (siehe rot!!) runterzuschlucken und dich nicht auf´s gleiche niveau runterlassen.
Wenn sich das mit Deinem Zander wirklich so abgespielt hat, dann sei es so...
auch wenn es nicht so war, und du ihn "absichtlich" gerissen hättest, sollte solche hetzkampagne einfach unterlassen weren.
natürlich wollte auch ich wissen was die geschichte auf sich hat (siehe mein post: wie hast du ihn denn nun "erwischt"
aber diese spekulationen und vorwürfe sind einfach kindisch...

also, angelt waidgerecht, nehmt mal nen fisch für die pfanne mit, aber das wichtigste :
Angelt so das ihr euch danach keine vorwürfen machen müsst


P E T R I ! !

Mirco


----------



## Student (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Also folgendes: In der Tat war der gestern gefangene Zander von außen gehakt, darum hab ich auch bewußt geschrieben, dass ich ihn "erwischt" habe, was nicht bedeutet das "erwischt" bei mir auch sonst =gerissen heißt.



Nun gut, das kann man wohl keinem vorwerfen. Ist mir bisher zwar nur mit Pilker in Norwegen passiert, aber den Köhler hab ich auch mitgenommen und gegessen...

Was ich an deinem Fangbericht aber bemängel, ist dass du das (Haken) nicht gleich geschrieben hast und zudem noch den Köder (rotweißer Sandra) so beschrieben hast, als hätte der Zander darauf gebissen.

Einige, vor allem Jungangler, kaufen sich wohl jeden Köder, mit dem Leute wie du schöne Fische gefangen haben - aber natürlich nicht, wenn sie von außen gerissen wurden. Das schafft man auch mit nem Drilling am Blei |rolleyes

Wie moralisch das nun ist, nach einem beobachteten Laichvorgang gezielt auf die Fische zu angeln, weiß ich nicht. Aber ansich ist es nach einem langen Winter genauso unmoralisch, überhaupt direkt nach Ende der Schonzeit die Fische zu beangeln. Demnach stelle ich, der letzte Woche einen Wobbler in der Lahn hatte, mich auf die gleiche Stufe mit dir. Ich wollte, egal ob gelaicht oder nicht, einen Hecht fangen. Okay, ich hab gar nix gefangen...aber das wusste ich ja vorher nicht.

Mfg

Student


----------



## angelkumpel (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

An alle - und das zum allerletzten Mal !!!

Allen diesen ehemaligen "Leuten",habe ich, wie du weißt Mr.Veit, die
Freundschaft gekündigt - so auch dir !!!
Ich hoffe nur das mal jemand im Board ist, der euch allen mal die Augen öffnet. Verehrt euren Angelgott ruhig weiter - denn es ist gut so !!!

PS:Übrigens haben sie letztens einen "Angler" ....... - weil er keine Ausrede mehr hatte.
Und die Angelstelle war sauber bevor Veit und seine guten Freunde kamen.
Ich habe übrigens mit Dorschi an diesem Abend den meisten Mist eingepackt und mitgenommen. 
Mehr nicht dazu. Viel Spaß alle zusammen !!!

:v :v :v :v :v :v :v


----------



## Blackfoot (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So ist Deutschland,viele Neider,wie es auch im Alltag zugeht!

Gruss Tommy!


----------



## Nordangler (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				angelkumpel schrieb:
			
		

> An alle - und das zum allerletzten Mal !!!
> 
> Allen diesen ehemaligen "Leuten",habe ich, wie du weißt Mr.Veit, die
> Freundschaft gekündigt - so auch dir !!!
> ...



angelkumpel nun halte dich langsam mal zurück. Hier verehrt keiner irgend einen. 

*Aber du bist klar am denuzieren!!*

Es scheinen ja viele außer dir am Gewässer nicht ordnungsgemäß zu angeln.
Dein Nick nach, verhälst du dich aber leider nicht. Ich sehe eher eine starke Misskunst bzw. Neid in deiner Formulierung.
Und deine Grafik hättest du dir auch ruhig sparen können.
Was soll so etwas?
Und was heißt meisten Mist eingepackt? Lasst ihr etwas liegen? Hinterlasst ihr eure Plätze nicht sauber?

Sven


----------



## JohnvanJerk (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Eben, was Sven damit meint das man sowas untereinander klärt und nicht in die Öffentlichkeit herausschreit !! (Um es allen zu "petzen") (Petzen?? In welchem Alter macht man sowas eigentlich?) 

Ist nicht Angelkumpel mäßig, soll dich aber jetzt auch nicht persönlich angreifen sondern nur zeigen das man sowas untereinander ausmacht !! 

Und , Jungs. Gönnt doch mal euren Angelkollegen ne tolle Serie. Ist nicht schlimm.

Stop Thema beendet für mich. Will Fänge sehen


----------



## rudlinger (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				angelkumpel schrieb:
			
		

> Mr.Veit, die
> Freundschaft gekündigt - so auch dir !!!


Ich bin bei Dir.
@Veit
Sorry aber das ist das letzte und ich hatte immer noch Hoffnung, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Vielleicht wirst Du es mal begreifen, wenn Dein Lappen (blauer Schein) weg ist. Einfach nur zu bedauern.
Bitte vergiss jetzt nicht, die Mods einzuschalten. Darin bist Du auch der grösste.
:v :v :v


----------



## Raabiat (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

*senf-dazu-gabe on*
hmmm...
ich fang selten was...ich will mehr streit...das ist doch auch der einzige grund warum die meisten hier regelmäßig reinschauen :q:q:q

Nee, mal im ernst....macht mal schluss und bereitet mich mit schönen fotos auf nächste woche mittwoch und das daran anschliessende laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange angelwochenende in meiner heimat vor...
*senf-dazu-gabe off*


----------



## Franky (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ganz ehrlich habe ich keine Lust diesen Thread wegen der Kinderei hier zu schließen!! Tragt Eure Streitigkeiten untereinander aus und nicht hier - fertig aus...
Bei dem schönen Wetter sollte man wirklich lieber ans Wasser


----------



## Adrian* (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich werd auch langsam mal wieder mein Spinzeug zusammen suchen, nochmal ordentlich was kaufen und die Tasche packen...
Langsam fällt das Wasser im Rhein ja wieder, vielleicht könnte es sich bald schon lohnen...
Bin am überlegen mir ne neue Spinnrute zukaufen, obwohl die ich die Exori noch garnicht so lange habe...


----------



## Marcus van K (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier nochmal ne Fangmeldung von gestern

N schönen Hecht von knapp 80 und genau 8 Pfund. 
gefangen auf dem Schweriner See mit Blinker.
Mageninhalt war noch n Barsch von ca 15 cm.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schöner Hecht Marcus. Digges Petri von mir !!!


----------



## Hechtfieber (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ENDLICH mal wieder beim thema...*PETRI ZUM FISCH!!!#6 *ich komme in der letzten zeit nicht mehr so recht ans wasser...schade...DAS MUSS SICH WIEDER ÄNDERN!!!:q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				raubfischfreunde schrieb:
			
		

> ENDLICH mal wieder beim thema...*PETRI ZUM FISCH!!!#6 *ich komme in der letzten zeit nicht mehr so recht ans wasser...schade...DAS MUSS SICH WIEDER ÄNDERN!!!:q


 
RÜSCHTÜSCH, es geht sich um folgendes...:q 

will demnächst unbedingt nochmal platte fischen gehen...
pack dir 60 ,- beiseite und wir fahren nach fehmarn.
flo wäre auch dabei (nehmen flo nd du ein boot)
und daniel und ich das andere 

und dann ist platte angesagt 

grüße

Mirco


----------



## Hechtfieber (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

da muss flo sich wohl oder übel nen anderen partner suchen!:q für €60,- kann ich vor der tür das *ganze jahr* angeln...das bezahl ich bestimmt nicht für *EINEN* *TAG!*#6 nicht mit mich...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

denn bleib halt zuhause 

gruß


----------



## Bubbel2000 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@marcu van k: is der schweriner see ein gutes hechtgewässer? mein onkel is dort hingezogen. schöner kräftiger hecht!

war heute karpfenangeln. denn bei diesem wetter kann man hier nix fangen. der eine see zu flach und kein freiwasser, der andere zu groß, kein boot ;-) und ratet mal was los war? genau, bei meinem glück haben die karpfen gelaicht!!! der see is schon richtig warm, konnte vor meinen füßen richtige klopper sehen, die sind in trupps kuschelnd an der oberfläche langgezogen. ging natürlich nicht. ein biss, der is schön losgezogen. ich hau an und nichts ist ;-) nun ja, ich sollte beim hecht bleiben :-D 

jetzt profitieren die boardies, die die möglichkeit haben, bootzufahren, eutiner see, schweriner, bodden, schöne große wasserflächen wo die hechte bei den temperaturen im freiwasser stehen. ich warte auf nen umschwung, dann bin ich wieder dabei.

schöne spiele an alle


----------



## Seebaer (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Bubbel

will morgen eventuell mal auf unseren Vereinsee (21Hektar) und etwas vom Boot aus jerken oder Blinkern. Meinst die Hechte stehen mehr im Freiwasser wie Du schreibst oder doch mehr in Ufernähe???
DEr See war eine ehemalige Kiesgrube, die Wassertiefe beträgt stellenweise bis zu ca. 15-18m Tiefe.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@seebaer: also mit dem jerk oder flachlaufenden wobbler würd ich schilfzonen abfischen, gleich morgens. dann aber schleppen, falls erlaubt, also im freiwasser, vor allem über den tiefen stellen und wurfangeln mit großen gummis und blinkern.
aber du weißt ja wie das ist, für den einen see ist es die richtige variante, für den anderen nicht. 

wenn du am schilf schon teilweise stellen um 3 metern hast, ist das auch klasse. aber in kiesgruben is freiwasser bei schönem wetter in der regel immer ne top sache!


----------



## Marcus van K (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Bubbel2000, ja da ist schon gut Hecht drinne aber wie du schon sagst ist n Boot von Vorteil. Ist schon klar n Vorteil wenn mann große Flächen nach Fisch absuchen kann.......


----------



## JohnvanJerk (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na da bringe ich zur Weltmeisterschaft nen bissel Frische ein.

Adrian mit 70er Pike gefangen auf Perchx Effekts

Petri Alter !!!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@johnvanjerk: unser adriankuss??? mit hecht? dachte er hats aufgegeben und is nun weißfischer geworden. aber er kanns wohl noch. ist das im hintergrund ein naturschutzgebiet? bild sieht so aus!


----------



## JohnvanJerk (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

wusste gar nicht das er je auf weißfische gegangen ist. egal könnt ihr ja mal bequatschen. 
die schilder dienen an den hessen seen dazu das dort keine boote in das naturschutzgebiet fahren. 
würde es keinem raten, die fischereiausseher sind dort fuchs !!!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

naturschutzgebiete oder schonzonen sind eine feine sache! das sind perfekte rückzugsgebiete und sichern den bestand. wir haben sowas auch und dort laichen die zander!!! feine sache.


----------



## Veit (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So nun möchte ich mal vom heutigen Angeltag berichten.
Angelboardi Ocrem aus Leipzig war zu Besuch in Halle und so gings auf gemeinsame Angeltour mit Spinnrute. 
Zunächst versuchten wir es an einem See. Da hätte es fast den "Knaller" gegeben. Ocrem hatte auf eine von meinen Castaic Real Baits, die ich ihm geliehen hatte, einen RICHTIG GROßEN HECHT dran. Am leider hatte er auch richtig großes Pech, denn nach etwa einer halben Minute Drill schlitzte der gewaltige Fisch aus. Da er während dieser Zeit fast durchweg Schnur von der Bremse gezogen hat, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es ein Metermann war (gesehen haben wir ihn leider nicht). So ein Pech, wäre für dieses Gewässer ne kleine Sensation gewesen. #q Ocrem hat mich echt leid getan, hätte mich nämlich auch total gefreut, wenn wir den hätten landen können.
Nach kleinem Zwischenstop an einem Teich, wo garnix lief gings an die Saale.
Und da gabs für Ocrem zum zweiten Mal richtig großes Pech. :r Ich hatte ihm einen meiner Salmo Perch-Wobbler (Weißfischdekor) gegeben und damit hatte er erneut nen guten Fisch am Haken, auch der konnte sich nach kurzer Flucht wieder freischütteln. Sch...ade! Denke mal auch das war ein ordentlicher Hecht. Ich fing dann zwei Baby-Hechte von ca. 30 und 40 cm auf Salmo Perch (Barschdekor) und glittergrünen Kopyto. Naja, ich hab mich trotzdem gefreut, denn es ist doch gut zu wissen, dass auch noch Hechtnachwuchs in der Saale vorhanden ist. Der Bestand scheint wieder besser zu werden. #6 
Dann versuchten wir es an einem Wehr. Mir ging dort ein guter Döbel von Ü 50 cm auf einen Illex Squirell-Wobbler, der beim klarmachen der Kamera dummerweise schon wieder ins Wasser gerutscht war. Danach fing ich auf den gleichen Köder noch einen kleinen Dickkopf. 
An einem Saaleseitenarm, wo es angeblich fast keine Hechte gibt, bekam ich dann nach nur ein paar Minuten Angelzeit einen gar nicht mal so schlechten Esox an den blauen 4er Spinner. Irgendwer hatte aber heute was dagegen, dass wir nen großen Fisch fangen, denn auch der verabschiedete sich wieder durch ausschlitzen. Ocrem fing dann auf einen kleinen Spinner einen leider ebenfalls kleinen Döbel. Wir waren noch an einigen anderen Stellen und bekamen auf verschiedene Gummifische noch mehrere Fehlbiss, von denen einige wahrscheinlich von Zandern stammten, aber es waren eben nur Fehlbisse. 
Alles in allem muss man sagen, dass wir mit den drei Ausschlitzern heute echt ein Riesenpech hatten. Ist natürlich ärgerlich, denn ich hätte es klasse gefunden, wenn Ocrem nen tollen Fisch gefangen hätte. So wies aber gelaufen ist, macht man sich als "Guide" bloß Vorwürfe und es tut mir wirklich leid für Ocrem, dass nicht mehr ging heute. Natürlich muss man sagen, dass das warme Sommerwetter nicht gerade positiv für den Fangerfolg war und letztendlich haben wir ja alles versucht und unsere Großfischchancen bloß versemmelt. Trotzdem schade!
Mir hat dieser Angeltag inklusive Sonnenbrand trotzdem Spass gemacht, da ich eben nicht, so wie irgendwelche Knallköpfe es versuchen darzustellen nur auf den Fangerfolg aus bin. Für mich zählen das gemeinsame Angelerlebnis und der Erfahrungsaustausch genauso und diese Dinge hatten wir auf jeden Fall. Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf unsere nächste gemeinsame Tour! :m 
Und dann klappts auch mit den fetten Hechten. 

PS: Zu den Anschuldigungen und Kommentaren sag ich nix mehr, denn damit würde man sich bloß auf das gleiche niedrige Niveau jener Leute begeben, möchte aber nochmal allen danken, die nicht vorschnell geurteilt und diesen Storys geglaubt habe, so wie sie hier mit voller Absicht falsch dargestellt wurden. Auch all jenen, die mir das per PN und Phone zum Ausdruck gebracht haben. 
Aja und mit rotweißen Sandra-Twistern kann man auch sehr gut Zander fangen, hab ich selbst schon gemacht.


----------



## Hechtfieber (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...na da habt ihr ja ordentlich was erlebt! PETRI zu den "versemmelten" fischen! ich denke allerdings nicht, dass die hechte "ausgeschlitzt" sind, das passiert nämlich nicht so einfach, wenn der haken in dem harten, knorpeligen hechtmaul gefasst hat...schon mal drüber nachgedacht "etwas beherzter" den anhieb zu setzen?:q naja, jedenfalls ist ja was passiert und dass ist schon die halbe miete an so nem angeltag!!!

gruß,

lars


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit: cooler tag und für so mieses raubfischwetter immerhin recht ordentlich. das was raubfischfreunde sagt, darüber haben wir ja schon mal gesprochen. was für ne rute hatte denn dein kumpel? geflochtene dazu? wenn man mit keinem riesen rechnet und das passiert mir bei einem 12 stunden angeltag auch mal und just in diesem moment kommt ein guter biss, dann wars das. selbst wenn ein großer hecht den köder inhaliert, kann er abgehen, wenn man nicht anschlägt und ihn zu beginn kräftig drillt. ich habe im drill eines großen hechtes gemerkt, wie der haken rutscht, mieses gefühl;-) und als er hochkam, der gute, saßen 2 drillinge nur noch im häutchen. und die drillinge an einem 8cm wobbler sind auch nicht die besten für einen ü90 fisch;-) 

aber das ist ja der reiz beim spinnfischen. wenn man den ersehnten biss des meters bekommt, ist er noch lange nicht draußen. köderfisch ist da was anderes. dicke leine, dickes vorfach, knüppelrute und rolle und nach dem biss warten warten warten...wer den nicht kriegt :-DDD

gruß steffen


----------



## AngelAndy20 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> köderfisch ist da was anderes. dicke leine, dickes vorfach, knüppelrute und rolle und nach dem biss warten warten warten...wer den nicht kriegt :-DDD


 
Dann mach ich auch aml OT:

Klar mögen es einige wie oben beschrieben machen, nur Spaß macht mir das nicht. Insbesondere letzteres: Bei mir sitzt ein Drilling vorn an den Kiemen, einer am Rücken - ich haue an sobald ich an der Rute bin! Schonmal versucht n 15er Rotauge mit 2 Drillingen aus dem Hechtschlund zu holen? Ohne aufschneiden geht da garnix....
Und wenn er dann nich hängt tröste ich mich damit das es wohl ein untermaßiger war|rolleyes 

Petri!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@angelandy: so würd ich auch nieeeeee angeln!!! nicht waidgerecht, der fisch hat null chance!


----------



## Ocrem (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

naja die beiden dickeren hatten noch relativ früh gebissen und ich bin am tag zuvor um 2 ins nest und um 5 wieder auf den beinen gewesen...
hatte den anhieb leider verpatzt aber der wäre größer als mein pb von 98cm
war trotzdem ein toller tag#6 
auch wenn ich meinen diesjährigen raubfischrekord von nem 27er barsch noch nicht knacken konnte:q 
und am abend hätte es ja fast noch mit einem zander gepasst,leider hatten sie zu spitz gebissen


----------



## Veit (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Bubbel: UBS mit 12er geflochtener
Bin heute früh übrigens auch mal wieder Karpfenangeln gewesen (erfolgreich!), bei der Hitze geht glaub ich nix mehr mit Räubern.    

@ Raubfischfreunde: Ja, eventuell war seine Bremse etwas zu weich eingestellt, so dass der Anhieb nicht richtig durchkam. 
Gut ich hatte gestern mal wieder Pech mit meinem einen Ausschlitzer, allerdings muss ich sagen, seitdem ich die Bremse immer zu hab und hart anhaue sind bei mir die Ausschlitzer deutlich weniger geworden.


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Da habt ihr doch'n feinen Angeltag erlebt, beim nächsten Mal hängt auch wieder'n Dicker dran! Beim Angeln nutzt eben auch mal der Fisch seine Chance!


----------



## Dorschi (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin ihr Angler!
Wollte mal kurz mein Welschen von 1,40 melden! Genaueres gibbet hier


----------



## klausberger (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo zusammen!
Habe mich am Samstag über Nacht auf Zander angesetzt. Nach einem offensichtlichen Welsbiss an der Schwimmermontage (10g Schwimmer, 10cm Fischerl genaserlt) habe ich auf starkes Zeug umgestellt (20er Köfi, 20g Schwimmer, Stahlvorfach, Drilling) und gerade auf dem massiv starken Zeug 2 Zander gefangen. Mein Kollege Philipp hat zur selben Zeit neben mir auch zwei Stachelritter erwischt - 1 auf Grund , 1 auf Schwimmer. 
Fazit: Wir haben die Zander genau bei ihrem Raubzug erwischt, und da fressen die alles, was wie ein Fisch aussieht.
Übrigens: Das Ganze fand am Samstag bei VOLLMOND statt.
Werde es nächste Woche wieder probieren, um zu schauen, ob die Zander jeden Abend um die selbe Uhrzeit (~halb elf) auf den Platz kommen um zu raubern


----------



## Tisie (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Adrian,



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @Tisie
> 
> Kennst du noch nen Shop der die Symetre noch verkauft?


nein, da mußt Du mal googeln oder bei Ebay schauen ... inzwischen würde ich mir aber eine Technium (<100€) oder Stradic (etwas >100€) kaufen.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## zander55 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War gestern mit der Spinnrute am Rhein und im Krefelder Hafen unterwegs. Am Rhein ging nichts, Wasser ist auch noch etwas hoch, so das ich noch nicht an alle Stellen hinkomme. Danach im Krefelder Hafen, gab es noch einen kleinen Zander, auf einen 12,5 cm Gummifisch.


----------



## katrin (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War gestern das zweite mal  angeln, beim ersten mal wars ein 70cm Hecht und gestern ein 74cm Zander. Alle weiteren Hechte mußten wieder zurück, da  (nicht am süßen See) Hechte erst ab 65cm mit dürfen.
Katrin


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				katrin schrieb:
			
		

> War gestern das zweite mal in Seeburg angeln, beim ersten mal wars ein 70cm Hecht und gestern ein 74cm Zander. Alle weiteren Hechte mußten wieder zurück, da in Seeburg (nicht am süßen See) Hechte erst ab 65cm mit dürfen.
> Katrin


 
Petri zum Esox und |welcome: @ Anglerboard...

grüße

Mirco


----------



## katrin (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke Mirco,

habe erst im Winter meinen Angelschein gemacht und als Kind ebend immer Schwarz geangelt |rolleyes. Ich glaube das hat sich schon für mich gelohnt!
Halt Anfängerglück würde ich sagen, mal sehen wie es weiter geht.

Katrin


----------



## Dorschi (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri heil Katrin! Wollte mich schon wundern, da ich dachte, daß der Fischer im Süßen See alles plattgefischt hat.


----------



## Hechtfieber (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				katrin schrieb:
			
		

> War gestern das zweite mal in Seeburg angeln, beim ersten mal wars ein 70cm Hecht und gestern ein 74cm Zander. Alle weiteren Hechte mußten wieder zurück, da in Seeburg (nicht am süßen See) Hechte erst ab 65cm mit dürfen.
> Katrin


 
neu an board? dann mal "herzlich willkommen"!#6 

da hast du ja gleich nen satten start hingelegt und die "gelbgetupften" das fürchten gelehrt!:q PETRI!!

lars


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				katrin schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Mirco,
> 
> habe erst im Winter meinen Angelschein gemacht und als Kind ebend immer Schwarz geangelt |rolleyes. Ich glaube das hat sich schon für mich gelohnt!
> Halt Anfängerglück würde ich sagen, mal sehen wie es weiter geht.
> ...


 
dann nochmals |schild-g zum Fischereischein...
Wünsche dir das das in etwa so weitergeht mit deinen Fängen.
Und falls es mal nicht so klappen sollte, warum auch immer, findest du hier sicherlich jemanden der dir DEN tip gibt...
Also, noch viel spass hier, always tight line´s#

und grüße aus der marzipanstadt

Mirco


----------



## Norman-aus-EW (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jetzt scheints ja richtig zuknallen an den Gewässern! Glückwunsch an alle Fänger! Schade nur dat bei uns an der FH die Prüfungen vor der Tür stehen und ick mich endlich mal an den Schreibtisch setzen sollte. Aber vielleicht versuch ich morgen mal mein Glück|rolleyes.


----------



## Dorschi (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Norman abends kann man sowieso nicht mehr so pauken! Das Gehirn ist nach einem kurzen Angeltrip auch wieder viel aufnahmebereiter!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

bei mir ist das gehirn nur beim angeln aufnahmebereit und genau da liegt auch mein größtes problem. muss mir jetzt schnell 1000 wörter aus den fingern saugen, sonst gibts morgen stress :v


----------



## Waagemann (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@katrin 
sag mal hast du den angelschein in hettstedt gemacht?ich nämlich auch.Warst dann wohl am Bindersee oder was?

Und noch ein dickes petri an alle Fänger!!!:m 
Ps:Veit...die Bilder sind irgendwie voll geil gemacht so locker flockig mal 
    schnelle ein paar fische fangen:g!

  demnächst kann ich auch mal ein paar Bilder nachreichen,da die Filme
    jetzt voll sind und jetzt entwickelt werden können(tja sch.... wenn 
    man noch so´nen schönen 
    alten Fotoapparat hat wo man immer erst warten muss wenn der Film voll ist
    #c !)

Bis dann waagemann​


----------



## Veit (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Waagemann schrieb:
			
		

> @katrin
> Warst dann wohl am Bindersee oder was?
> ​


So einfach mal Hechte und Zander fangen am Bindersee? |kopfkrat  
Hört sich eher nach Kernersee an. |muahah:


----------



## duck_68 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich wollte heute abend eigentlich ein bischen auf Barsche twistern, aber erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt  Soviel vorab, Barsche habe ich keinen einzigen erwischt;+  Aber als die ersten Rauber an der Oberfläche zu sehen waren, wurde schnell ein Falkfish Spöket montiert und kurz unter der Oberfläche flott durchgekurbelt - gleich beim zweiten Wurf packte der erste Rapfen zu -> ca. 6 Pfund. Gleich beim nächsten Wurf war ein knapp 8 Pfünder dabei und nach weiteren fünf Minuten konnte ich den dritten Rapfen mit ca. 5 Pfund landen. So schnell wie der Spuk begonnen hatte, war er auch wieder vorbei. 

Die Rapfen lieferten übrigens an der Shimano Speedmaster MH 15 - 40 g WG und einer 2500er Twin Power FB bespult mit 0,14er Spider Wire einen exzellenten Drill#6 

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Martin zu den Rapfen...#6
dies Glück war mir heute wieder mal nicht gegönnt am Baggerloch Kein Räuber weder Hecht Zander Barsch noch Forelle:c& dass nun schon denn 3ten Tag #q


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

geil, auf spöket auch noch ;-)


----------



## Veit (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jepp Petri, klasse Rapfen!
Vielleicht am Wochenende mal ne kleine Elbtour dann hol ich auch einen raus.


----------



## Veit (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Keine Räuber wegen Hitze? - Sowas gibts bei uns nicht!!! |supergri 

War gestern abend erstmal ne Stunde Spinnfischen von 19 - 20 Uhr.
Auf Illex Squirell-Wobbler DD fing ich ca. 15 Döbel zwischen 30 und 50 cm und einen 63er Rapfen.
Danach war ich mit Angelkumpel Hendrik nochmal los. Henni fing auf schwarzweißen Kopyto einen 52er Zander und verlor noch einen durch Ausschlitzen. Ich konnte mit Köderfisch einen 60er Stachelritter überlisten und die andere Rute hatte ich nach längerer Auszeit mal wieder mit Tauwurm+Aalkiller-Lockstoff auf Aal ausgelegt und konnte auch gleich 3 Stück fangen. Einen 45er Schnürsenkel, einen 55er und nen 60er.


----------



## Tisie (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mensch Veit, das ist ja schon fast unheimlich, was Du so fängst ... echt beneidenswert, wenn man so viel Zeit zum Angeln hat wie Du |rolleyes 

Die Saale hat sich ja richtig gut entwickelt ... ich kenne den Fluß aus meiner Kindheit nur als schwarze, stinkende und tote Kloake :v 

Sind die großen Döbel bei Euch auch oberflächenaktiv?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## fantazia (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

jo son gewässer brauch ich auch :m


----------



## Veit (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Tisie: Naja mal so mal so. Eigentlich kannst die mit allem fangen, aber die größten hatte ich meistens auf tief geführte Spinner oder beim Karpfenangeln auf Frolic.


----------



## Tisie (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Veit,



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tisie: Naja mal so mal so. Eigentlich kannst die mit allem fangen, aber die größten hatte ich meistens auf tief geführte Spinner oder beim Karpfenangeln auf Frolic.


interessant! Wie groß waren denn Deine größten Döbel? Fängst Du die blind oder wirfst Du die Fische gezielt an? Hast Du es mal mit der Fliegenrute probiert?

Ich frage deshalb so genau nach, weil ich den Großteil meiner Döbel bisher mit der Fliegenrute gefangen habe und mit der Spinnrute meist leer ausgegangen bin. Aber das Gewässer kann man auch nicht wirklich mit der Saale vergleichen ...

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Veit (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Tisie: Nöö Fliegenfischen find ich ziemlich uninteressant. 
Ich fange die Döbel sozusagen blind man bekommt sie höchstens mal beim Rauben zu sehen ansonsten zeigen sich meist nur die kleinen an der Oberfläche.
Denke aber auch das ist sehr gewässerabhängig. 
An kleinen Flüssen und Bächen habe ich gute Döbel auch mit Schwimmbrot gefangen, während anderen Köder total versagten. Denke in diesen Situationen hätte die Fliegenrute dann auch das beste Ergebnis gefangen.


----------



## Waagemann (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

jo leute,
war ebend mal mit blackfox´ne runde spinnen auf hecht hat dann auch gleich nach´ner halben stunde bei mr geruckt...ein kleiner spritzer von 54cm der dann schnell wieder schwimmen konnte.Dann 20min. später gings wieder los und diesmal bedeutend besser und tatsächlich war´s ein 72er mit 6pfd der eigentlich wieder schwimmen sollte, jedoch schwomm er nicht weiter und ich nahm ihn mit für´n Räucherofen.Nach 1,5h beißflaute hing bei blackfox der erste hecht(48 cm) seiner Angelkarriere der den Wobbler voll inhaliert hatte aber nach einer kleinen Operation wieder voller lebenslust in das tiefe kraut verschwand:a(gott sei dank).
Is für uns wirklich ein geiler tag(bei 50°C in der Sonne#q  )gewesen ,weil das für uns gute fische sind!:m 

Ps:Bilder kommen später!#c 

Mit freundl. Gruß
                         Waagemann und blackfox#h


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

72 is für mich jederzeit auch nen schöner hecht ;-) und bei diesem mistwetter angeltechnisch gesehen auch nicht schlecht. probier es viellicht morgen, wenns denn auch wirklich kühler wird...


----------



## Veit (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Waagemann: Petri! Nen 72er find ich auch schon echt ok.
Wird doch mit den Hechten bei euch!


----------



## fantazia (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

jup ab 70cm machen hechte schon spass |wavey:  petri heil #6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

oh man, bin heute nicht losgegangen!!! topwetter, könnte kotzen....hoffentlich geht morgen noch was :v


----------



## fantazia (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hmm,wollte zuerst auch los.aber fahrn gleich zum strand bissle baden.


----------



## Waagemann (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

jo danke ich war auch froh das mal wieder was an den drilling ging.Ich habe jetzt die Bilder abgeholt und wollte sie gerade euch mal zeigen aber bmp-Dateien werden irgendwie nicht angenommen;+.Kann man sowas denn in jpeg umwandeln?

Na denn bis dann 
                       Waagemann


----------



## Dorschi (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Irfanview runterladen und einfach das bild konvertieren in ein anderes gewünschtes Dateiformat


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ja kannst du, einfach in einem bildbearbeitungsprogramm wie ifranview zum beispiel und dann nochmal speichern und vorher den dateityp einstellen...oder so


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

so. morgen steh ich um 3 uhr auf...muss doch was gehen mit hecht bei diesem wechselwetter. auch wenn mein gewässer schon recht warm ist. soll leicht regnen morgens und wolken sind schon da )) hauptsache ich bin nicht durchnässt, der rest is mir banane, beißen muss es! gute nacht zusammen und bis später hoffentlich ;-)


----------



## Veit (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war gestern abend mal ne Runde Spinnfischen an der Saale. Zufälligerweise war eine Mitschülerin aus meiner Berufsschulklasse auch zum Sonnenbaden an meiner Angelstelle. Tja, da durfte ich mir natürlich keine Blöße geben und musste mal schnell was ordentliches fangen. Hab gleich gesagt "Hier gehts schnell!" |bla: , musste dann aber feststellen, dass die Döbel garnicht in Beißlaune waren. Aber zum Glück ging dann nach zehn Minuten endlich ein schöner Rapfen von 67 cm auf meinen Balzer-Wobbler im Rotaugendekor. Puhh, Blamage vermieden. :g  (Thanks @Caro für Fotoschießen). Mein vierter gute Saalerapfen dieses Jahr, nachdem ich sonst die ganzen Jahre nie welche an "meinem" Fluss gefangen hab. Einen einzigen Döbel fing ich dann noch auf rotweißen Salmo Perch und bin dann nach ner halben Stunde wieder abgehauen. 

Danach war ich mit Kumpel Micha (alias Carpus im Board) noch Aalangeln. Wir hatten zwar einige gute Bisse und nen guten Fisch durch ausschlitzen verloren. Landen konnten wir allerdings nur (auf Tauwurm) einen 50er Wels und eine Güster für Micha und nen 30er Wels für mich.


----------



## kanalbulle (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> nach zehn Minuten *endlich*


Hoffentlich hast du es bei den Weibern nicht auch so eilig !!!
Petri Heil zum Fangerfolg - natürlich auch zu allen anderen #6


----------



## Student (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hatten zwar einige gute Bisse und nen guten Fisch durch ausschlitzen verloren



Sag mal...kann es sein, dass du den Begriff "ausschlitzen" anders verwendest, als es sich eigentlich (meiner Meinung nach) gehört? Ausschlitzen ist ja damit vergleichbar, jemandem den Ohrring rauszureißen und das Ohrläppchen zu teilen...dazu ist einiges an Kraft notwendig, auch beim Fisch.

Kann es sein, dass du die Fische einfach nur verlierst, weil der Haken nie richtig gesessen hat und er sich gelöst hat? Ganz ohne ein durchtrennen von Haut und Knorpel? Das passiert mir ja auch ab und zu im Drill...aber ausgeschlitzt ist mir ansich noch kein Fisch. Auf keinen Fall zumindest Hechte, Aale etc...

Mfg

Student

PS: Ist nicht böse gemeint, ich lese das jetzt aber schon so oft und kann mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen...die Saale-Fische müssten auch längst aussehen wie Lametta, wenn der Haken immer ausschlitzt.


----------



## fantazia (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

also für mich is ausschlitzen wenn ich kontakt zum fisch hatte und er dann abfällt.........(also im drill verloren geht)


----------



## Raabiat (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Student schrieb:
			
		

> (..)Ist nicht böse gemeint, ich lese das jetzt aber schon so oft und kann mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen...die Saale-Fische müssten auch längst aussehen wie Lametta, wenn der Haken immer ausschlitzt.



|muahah:vielleicht is ja so der aal entstanden...
auschlitzen versteh ich übrigens genauso wie student und kenn das nur von zarten rotaugen bei zu festem anhieb (damals in der jugend)

trotzdem: Petri Veit


----------



## Dart (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ausschlitzen bedeutet fuer mich auch eher, das ich den Fisch im Drill verloren habe(ohne Abriss), das man den knochigen Kiefer eines Hechtes nicht mit einem Rotagenmaul vergleichen kann, sollte eigentlich klar sein.
@veit
Petrie zu dem strammen Rapfen#6 
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## zander55 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Für mich ist ausschnitzen auch, wenn der Fisch im Drill, ohne abriss verloren geht...

War gestern am Rhein, mit der Spinnrute ein bisschen auf Zander Gufieren.
Auf 13 cm Spro Shad in grüngelb konnte ich zwei Zander von 59 und 40 cm fangen, und auf 12 cm Sandra in gelb einen 35er. 

@Veit: Petrie, schöner Rapfen.


----------



## Veit (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				zander55 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist ausschlitzen auch, wenn der Fisch im Drill, ohne abriss verloren geht...


@ Student: Genau diese zitierte "Defintion" trifft auch auf das zu was mir immer mal passiert.


----------



## davis (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Veit zum tollen Rapfen!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

einen 69er hecht heute , 2 vorm boot abgegangen, 2 im drill...echt ärgerlich. morgen nochmal, wenn ich alle bekommen hätte, wärs aber auch zu schön gewesen ;-) hat dennoch spaß gemacht, trotz gewittergüsse und blitzen, die zu pausen zwangen....gute nacht...


----------



## Veit (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Bubbel: Naja jeder hat mal sonen Pechtag. Mach dir nix draus. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, dass das mit den Aussteigern nicht immer nur mir passiert.


----------



## bennie (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Juhu, ich darf hier endlich auch mal wieder was posten 

Leider schüttelte der erste Hecht der Saison meinen Rapala kurz vorm Kescher ab.... wäre mit 60+ sicher ein toller Fisch gewesen bei unsren schlechten Beständen 
Er knallte mir gleich beim 1. Wurf am morgen drauf. Nur so richtig wollen die Hechte immer noch nicht ....

Aber als Trost fing ich neben fingerlangen Großmäulern (man nennt sie Barsch) auch 3 etwas stattlichere Exemplare (verbutteter Bestand), einer kratzte an 40cm.... 

aber die Kiemendeckelstacheln pieksten mich und so fielen mir alle beim abhaken wieder ins Wasser .























2 Raubaale mit 72 und 85 gabs auch noch.... einer für mich, einer für Boardie Bergsieger... wenigstens auf die ist Verlass #6


----------



## FreeLee (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

20 cm Plötz vs. 60 cm Hecht! Und ich wollte mich schon wundern, warum der sone Beule am Bauch hat!

Tja, sowas kommt von sowas, wenn man mir die Banjo-Elritze abreißt!

Das Flexonit-Vorfach mit dem Barsch unten dran, konnte er dann nicht mehr knacken.

Und gleich isser gar!
:q :q :q


----------



## Trader1667 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Veit DU hättest ja auch mal ein Fotovon Deiner Mitschülerin beim Sonnenbaden reinsetzen können


----------



## Bubbel2000 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@freelee: soviel mal wieder zum thema große köder. war heute auch los, alle haben gut gefangen, ich nicht, unfasbar aber leider wahr und ich muss drüber stehen, obwohl ich es so hasse ;-) kumpel hat nen 68gefangen im freiwasser auf 15cm gummi, geiler biss, geiler drill. wenigstens gestern einen bekommen. jetzt pause und erst nächste woche dann wieder. petri den fängern hier


----------



## Veit (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich habe heute einen Spinnangeltrip an ein Fließgewässer im Süden Sachsen-Anhalts gestartet. Mein Zielfisch war der Hecht, doch es sollte ganz anders kommen. 
Ein erstklassiger Zandertag ging vonstatten und das an einem Gewässerabschnitt, wo es nach Aussagen der Einheimischen kaum Zander gibt und der generell relativ totgesagt ist.
Nun, sowas zählt für mich nicht, da ich mich lieber auf meine eigenen Stärken verlasse und selbst nach dem Rechten schaue.
Wie dem auch sei, ich habe 6 Zander gefangen. 
Größen: 50, 52, 54, 60, 62, 64 cm. 
Alle bissen auf 12 cm Kopyto River in schwarzweiß mit 15 g Rundbleikopf.
Ich hatte noch etliche Fehlbisse, die daraus resultierten, dass ein Zusatzdrilling fast bei jedem Wurf Dreck fing und ich gegen die Strömung angeln musste, so dass die Bisserkennung schwierig war. Andere Köderfarben und -typen brachten wenig bis garnix.
Die meisten Bisse hatte ich mittags gegen 12 Uhr. Später hatte ich an einer Brücke dann noch einen guten Hecht von etwa 80 cm an der Angel (auch er hatte auf schwarzweißen Kopyto gebissen). Ich glaubte ihn schon sicher, leider gelang es ihm aber als er eigentlich schon ausgedrillt war, den Haken doch noch abzuschütteln. Sehr schade, aber das wäre dann vielleicht auch schon zu viel des Guten gewesen.
Bis auf einen Zander, den ich für kulinarische Zwecke mitgenahm, habe ich alle anderen Fische zurückgesetzt. Schließlich will ich ja nicht, dass der Zanderbestand dort wirklich so schlecht wird, wie die Einheimischen sagen. :q 




50 cm




52 cm




54 cm




60 cm




62 cm




64 cm


----------



## Leif (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Veit.

Glückwunsch zu deiner Strecke.

Welchen haste denn mitgenommen? Den 52er ??? Der sieht irgendwie schon ko aus.

Mal ne frage am rande. Wie groß ist der Zander in deinem profil?
Und wie schwer?

Finde den beitrag net, wo du ihn gepostet hast. Hast einfach zuviel geschrieben um was zu finden.

Gruß leif


----------



## Veit (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Leif: Nöö, den 60er.
Der aus dem Profil war 94 cm und 14 Pfund.


----------



## Illidan (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit: Tolle Fische - ich will auch endlich mal einen Zander landen, wenn ich mal wieder angeln gehe. Noch eine Frage: Könntest du nicht wenigstens ein Stück genauer beschreiben, wo du die gefangen hast? Würde mich mal interessieren, wo man "in meiner Nähe" solche Stachelritter überlisten kann.

Greetz.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren ,nen Zander aus anderen Gewässern (nicht Mulde) das wär doch was.Oder du hast anscheind immer richtiges GLück #6 Ne PM wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## HD4ever (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Glückwunsch Veit !
das kann sich doch sehen lassen !!! #6


----------



## Veit (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sorry Leute, aber dazu mache ich keine Angaben weder per PN noch öffentlich. Außer ein paar guten Angelfreunden hab ich auch keinem erzählt, wo das war. Eben weil das südliche Sachsen-Anhalt nicht mit absoluten Topp-Zandergewässern bestückt ist.


----------



## Ocrem (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

na da haste ja mal wieder den vogel abgeschossen#6 
Petri heil


----------



## Bubbel2000 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ach komm, nur eine stelle! immer das gleiche, jungs jungs ;-)


----------



## Waagemann (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@all dickes petri habt ja mal wieder richtig zu geschlagen!!!War auch gestern mit blackfox angeln konnten einen kleinen spritzer von 60 fangen.
Und hier jetzt ein paar bilder von einen 75er und einen 67er(hoffe ich).

Bis dann Waagemann


----------



## Black Fox (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Leute!
Ich war am Freitag ne Runde spinnen! Nach 2,5 Stunden erhielt ich bei heftigen Regen eine Attacke auf mein Blinker und ich konnte ein 60-65er (hatte kein Maßband mit)Hecht landen. 5 Minuten später ist mir ein 50-55 ausgeschlitzt. 
Ich war total zufrieden, da es mein erstes Jahr ist und ziemlich gut verläuft, aber trotz alledem erhielt der Hecht die Freiheit!!!#h


----------



## bennie (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Leute, aber dazu mache ich keine Angaben weder per PN noch öffentlich. Außer ein paar guten Angelfreunden hab ich auch keinem erzählt, wo das war. Eben weil das südliche Sachsen-Anhalt nicht mit absoluten Topp-Zandergewässern bestückt ist.


 
Andere Frage: Wie fängst du die Stachelritter? Wenns geht etwas detaillierter #h


----------



## Case (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri an alle Fänger...

Case


----------



## Veit (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ bennie: Was willste denn genau wissen?
Tagsüber hauptsächlich mit Gummifisch geführt per Faulenzermethode und abends gerne auch mal mit Wobbler (bevorzugt in schwarz).


----------



## bennie (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Welche Köder, wieviel Umdrehungen beim Faulenzen, welche Farben etc..


----------



## Veit (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ bennie: Als Gummifische verwende ich nur Kopytos, weil sie ein super Preis-Leistungsverhältniss und erstklassige Laufeigenschaften haben. Dazu meistens Rundköpfe. Ködergröße 8 oder 12 cm. Bei den Farben bin ich generell beim Spinnfischen ein Fan von naturdekor. Son Fluogelb find ich halt hässlich (auch wenn ich damit auch schon gefangen hab) und darum angle ich nicht gerne damit, höchstens mal wenns richtig trübe ist. Meine Lieblingsfarbe is schwarzweiß also halt das klassische Ukeleidekor, ansonsten grünweiß, rotweiß oder manchmal auch glittergrün (für Hecht sehr gut).  Ich bin der Meinung mit Naturdekor liegt man (fast) immer richtig, schließlich werden ja die Beutefische der Räuber im trüben Wasser auch nicht gelb. 
Die Umdrehungen richten sich nach der Strömung. Ist sie sehr stark reichen ein bis zwei Umdrehung um den Köder ein Stück aufsteigen zu lassen, ist sie schwach könnens auch mal drei sein, wobei man dann halt vorallem auch den Bleikopf leichter wählen muss. 
Entscheidend ist, dass man immer genauen Kontakt zum Köder hat und er ständig auf den Grund aufschlägt UND beim kleinsten Zupfer blitzschnell und kräftig anschlagen. Klingt einfach, ist es aber nicht unbedingt.
Wichtig auch nach dem Auswerf sofort (!) die Schnur zu straffen, den regelmäßig kommt ein Biss schon bevor der Köder das erste Mal auf den Grund aufschlägt.


----------



## Norman-aus-EW (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mensch Veit, dit knallt ja bei dir regelmäßig. Dickes Petri zu den Fängen! Warum eigentlich Rundkopf?


----------



## bennie (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Rundkopf ist doch ein total brauchbarer Jigkopf... macht immer ne gute Figur


----------



## Nordangler (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So bin wieder zurück. Bin gegen 20.00 Uhr los gefahren. Und um 22.00 Uhr zurück. Ergebnis ein 70er Hecht auf Spinner Mepps Größe 2.

Sven


----------



## Veit (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Norman: Rundkopf ist eigentlich ne ziemlich universelle Form.
Petri @ Nordangler. Die Burschen scheinen schon hinter den Brutfischen her zu sein.


----------



## Raabiat (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mahlzeit die Herren,
war auch mal ein langes Wochenende unterwegs. Meine Mini-Serie hat angehalten. Meine Köderführung verführt scheinbar ausschliesslich die halbwüchsigen. Kein Fisch hat die 60cm-Grenze erreicht!!

Insgesamt einiges an Hecht gefangen (10), von 15-55cm....den meisten Spass hatte ich allerdings am Samstag in einem mini-kleinen Kiessee....Hab meinen neuen Toppie eingeweiht und nach 2 Stunden war er schön zerkaut. Hab den immer über eine kleine Sandbank gefeuert und in Turbo-Speed mit leichten rucken zurückgeholt. Ergebnis waren 3 nette, wirklich gut genährte Hechte im 50er Bereich die gut Spass gemacht haben. Hatte aber keinen Hunger auf Hecht. Gestern wurde endlich das Wetter schön aber die Fische wollten nicht mehr. Als krönenden Abschluss hab ich in dem kleinen Kiessee (400m Umfang) noch einen Monsterkarpfen in voller Größe bewundern dürfen. Der war wohl locker über die 30, wenn nicht sogar 35 Pfund hinaus. Kann sowas schlecht schätzen. Hab den beobachtet wie er an der Sandbank entlang auf Futtersuche den Schlamm aufgeühlt hat. Mehr davon lest ihr im Juli im Kapfenfang-Thread :q


Foto von mir beim freilassen eines 55er Knaben spar ich mir:q Ansonsten sind nur ein paar Naturfotos entstanden.|wavey:

PS: Aber endlich hab ich mal was gefangen


----------



## jigga0 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hi

habe am we meinen bislang größten barsch gefangen!
hatte zwar nur 41 cm aber naja!


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				jigga0 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> habe am we meinen bislang größten barsch gefangen!
> hatte zwar nur 41 cm aber naja!


 
Was heisst hier "nur"? Ist doch ein toller Fisch - wir leben ja nicht in einem Profi-Blinker-Video  !


----------



## Bubbel2000 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hamma barsch, ich warte auch noch auf so einen jungen. über 36 bin ich noch nicht. besuche im sommer aber mehrere topbarschgewässer und werde es endlich mal gezielt versuchen einen 40+ barsch zu angeln. petri auch rabiaat. zerkaute köder, was gibt es schöneres. ich hasse meine glatten, die müssen richtig zerkaut sein, is ja sinn der sache ))


----------



## Alf Stone (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nach etwas längerer Zeit möchte ich mal wieder einen kurzen Bericht reintackern.
Ich war von Samstag abend bis Sonntagnachmittag mit meiner besseren Hälfte zum Angel/Campingausflug an einem schönen Altarm der Spree. Die Ecke ist allein schon wegen der Natur und ihrer Unberührtheit einen Besuch wert. So sieht man eigentlich immer Rehe, Wildschweine, Raubvögel (z.B. Roter Milan), Eisvögel, Fischmarder und was sich sonst noch so an Gewässern und in Wäldern rumtreibt. Desweiteren ist es ohne irgendwelche Drangsalierungen möglich mal ein Zelt aufzustellen und in völliger Ruhe diese Natur zu geniessen.
Aber nun zum angeltechnischen. Nachdem Frauchen nach dem Grillen entspannte, feuerte ich so gegen 20 Uhr zwei Ruten mit Tauwürmer bestückt mit Posenmontage zwischen die Seerosen und hoffte auf ein paar fette Aale. So gegen zehn wurde die Hoffnung von Müdigkeit übertroffen und aus wars mit dem Nachtangeln.
Am Morgen war die eine Rute immer noch so wie am Vorabend und die andere Rute war irgendwo in einem Riesenberg Schlick und Seerosen verschwunden, allerdings mit einer halbwüchsigen Brasse am Ende.
Naja besser als nichts.
Nun sollte es aber nach dem Frühstück endlich auf die Raubfischpirsch gehen. "Bewaffnet" mit Spinnrute und einem kleinem Spinner wurde der etwa 1000 Meter lange Altarm abgelaufen. Dabei warf ich immer so zwischen den Seerosen, das der Spinner, dicht unter der Oberfläche lief und führte ihn im Zickzack durch die Seerosen. Mit etwas Übung bleibt man auch selten hängen. Und so warf ich in die Lücken und es ging Schlag auf Schlag, kaum drei Kurbeldrehungen und schon schoß der erste halbwüchsige Hecht hervor und packte den Spinner. Die Schwierigkeit entsteht jetzt beim Drill, da der Altarm praktisch zu ist mit den Seerosen.
Man muß nun versuchen den Hecht möglichst an der Oberfläche zu führen, was aber recht schwierig ist und meist doch damit endet das man hinwatet und ihn direkt von der verhedderten Seerose "pflückt".
So ging es bis zum Nachmittag, wo das echte Highlight folgte. Es gab nebenbei auch immer mal wieder einige Bratbarsche und Minirapfen, aber alle Fische wanderten sofort wieder retour, um noch ein wenig zu wachsen.
Das Highlight war um es vorweg zu nehmen ein schöner 60iger Rapfen, welcher direkt am Ufer entlang schoß und den ich anwarf und der daraufhin unter den Seerosen verschwand, um dann mit ungeheurer Wucht umzudrehen und voll auf den kleinen Spinner knallte und einen schönen Fight lieferte. Die Krönung war das sich der mitgeführte Kescher derart verheddert hatte, das ich ihn nicht aufbekam. So stand ich nun mit einem tobenden Rapfen an der Angel in der einen Hand und versucht mit der anderen krampfhaft den blöden Kescher zu öffnen, mit dem Ergebnis, das ich ins Wasser musste und den Fisch per Handlandung bezwingen musste.
Aber alles ging gut und die Bilder sind unten zu sehen.
Zum Abschluss gab es noch einen Adrenalinschub der besonderen Sorte.
Unter den Seerosen in etwa zehn Metern Entfernung dachte ich erst an einen Baustamm, der auf einmal aber in Fahrt kam und sich als monströser Graskarpfen entpuppte (ich denke zumindesten das es ein Graser ist, also ein Karpfen auf jeden Fall). Ich bin zwar schlecht im schätzen, aber ich habe in freier Natur noch nie so einen Riesen gesehen, also mindestens 1,20 Meter.
Diesen Karpfen habe ich bereits seit Jahren vergeblich auf dem Korn und er taucht aber meistens dann auf wenn man die falsche Angel dabei hat und ist so scheu, das wenn man nur laut pfurzt er schon abdampft.
Wenn jemand weiß wie man den fangen könnte, dann her mit den Tipps.
Allerdings sind die Bedingungen absolut urwaldähnlich, nur Seerosen und der Boden total schlickig.
Was für die Rapfenspezies vielleicht auch interessant ist, ist meine Erkenntnis das die Rapfen nur bissen, wenn ich den Spinner direkt unter der Oberfläche führte und ihn permanent durchbrechen ließ und es platschte, ohne Krach schwammen sie zwar hinterher,aber der Biß kam erst wenn ich Wellen und Krach mit dem Spinner erzeugte.
So das wars erst mal.


----------



## Raabiat (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

schöner Bericht#6 scheint dir auch Spass gemacht zu haben:q

Zwischen Seerosenfeldern wo wenig Platz ist nehm ich bevorzugt den illex LDS. Den kannste fast auf der Stelle tanzen lassen und sieht aus wie ein superkränkelnder ängstlicher Fisch. Den mögen Rapfen, Hecht und Barsch gleichermaßen. Und da der nur einen kleinen Drilling hat (LDS98) kann man auch Minihechte gut lösen. Probier den mal....macht voll spass|wavey:


----------



## Alf Stone (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke für den Tip, werd mal schauen ob ich mir den besorgen kann.
Ist das ein Spinner oder Jerkbait, oder was ähnliches?


----------



## Raabiat (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

bei den hier bekannten Händlern findet man den immer in der Kategorie Illex Wobbler.....würd aber eher zu Jerkbait tendieren weil man den zupft...

durch die zupfer schauts so aus als würd der megaängstlich unter wasser flüchten und wenn du aufhörst taumelt er wieder an die oberfläche. hab selten so einen realistischen Köder gesehen#6

ich suche gerade einen günstigen Anbieter für die beiden grösseren Varianten LDS 102 und LDS118 (die haben dann aber jeweils zwei Drillinge)


----------



## drathy (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War am Freitag wieder los gewesen und konnte als "Beifang" auf Aal nen schönen 75er Zander von 4kg auf ein kleines Rotauge (ca. 6cm) fangen... :m Hat ordentlich Dampf gemacht, der "kleine"...


----------



## Waagemann (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@alle,
ein dickes petri an alle Fänger #6 und wisst ihr ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm wo man die Bilder komprimieren kann?Denn ich denke mal die Bilder von mir sind zu groß!|kopfkrat 
Mfg Waagemann |wavey:


----------



## bennie (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Waagemann schrieb:
			
		

> @alle,
> ein dickes petri an alle Fänger #6 und wisst ihr ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm wo man die Bilder komprimieren kann?Denn ich denke mal die Bilder von mir sind zu groß!|kopfkrat
> Mfg Waagemann |wavey:


 
irfan view ...


----------



## Dart (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Waagemann
Das funzt eigentlich mit jedem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, welche(s) ist auf deinem PC installiert?
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Raabiat (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

nimm das kostenlose tool "ImageResizer" von den Microsoft Powertoys....das bindet sich ins Kontextmenü ein und ist easy zu bedienen....bild rechts anclicken und resize image wählen....gewünschte auflösung und ruckzuck ists fertig...geht übrigens auch mit mehreren markierten bilder....
tool findest du hier


----------



## Promachos (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Tagsüber hauptsächlich mit Gummifisch geführt per Faulenzermethode und abends gerne auch mal mit Wobbler (bevorzugt in schwarz).



Hallo Veit!

Welche Wobbler verwendest Du denn am Abend bzw. nachts? Ich nehme an, einen Flachläufer?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## bennie (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

lass mich raten.... salmo perch?


----------



## Waagemann (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich hatte schon irfanview aber ich wusste nicht das man damit auch die Bilder kleiner machen konnte.Ich hoffe jetzt geht´s!!!!!!|gr: 

Jaaaaaa es geht na endlich ich probier das schon bestimmt 1 Monat!!!!!!!:m
Sind zwar keine riesen aber der im Hof hat 75cm und leider 4pfd und der wo´s 10 nach 12 ist 67cm und 1,2kg.
Mfg Danni


----------



## bennie (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

klein ist garkein ausdruck (die bilder  )

petri zu den hechten


----------



## Veit (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Promachos schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Veit!
> 
> Welche Wobbler verwendest Du denn am Abend bzw. nachts? Ich nehme an, einen Flachläufer?
> 
> Gruß Promachos


Ja der Salmo Perch zum Beispiel oder auch nen Manns Walley.

War übrigens vorhin mit Angelkumpel Hendrik an der Erfolgsstelle vom Samstag. Ergebnis: 0, Nix, nothing! Nicht mal ein Biss. Ich denke da war ich einfach nur zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort und es stand ein fetter Schwarm da. Diesmal halt leider nicht.


----------



## Dorschi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na wenn Ihr das alle könnt, hab ich es auch mal probiert und gleich einen schönen 67er Rapfen gefangen!
Nachdem mich die kleinen Tarpoone hier schon letzte Woche frech vollgespritzt hatten, hab ich sie mal gezielt angeworfen.

http://img162.*ih.us/img162/2471/foto0619060021sj.jpg

http://img162.*ih.us/img162/4200/foto0619060015id.jpg
Hier wehrt er sich noch! Musste dann aber aufgeben.
Ist mir dann aber doch irgendwie von der kleinen Mauer am Wehr gehüpft. 

Hat einen klasse Fight geliefert.
Nebenbei gab es noch ein paar Dickköppe der oberen Klasse.


----------



## Dorschi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sorry nur Handyfoddos!


----------



## Fumetsu (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Dorschi
Petri zu dem Rapfen!


----------



## the doctor (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich knall euch mal ein paar Hechte rein :m

War gestern Abend mit nem guten Bekannten mal für ein paar Stündchen schleppen! 
Ich glaubs einfach kaum, mann......seit wann warte ich darauf mal 2 gute Hechte an einem Tag zu fangen?|kopfkrat 
Gestern war es dann endlich so weit! Zwar habe ich noch immer keinen Meter, aber man kann sich ja nur noch steigern#6Dabei hatten wir es nur auf Zander abgesehen!

96er Hecht auf Manns Red Head 15+
[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img72.*ih.us/img72/7953/19060620277es.jpg[/URL]
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%5BURL=http://*ih.us%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img157.*ih.us/img157/4562/19060620270qz.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D


90er Hecht auf Bomber 12cm Long A
[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img72.*ih.us/img72/1020/fsfsfsf1111111111116vz.jpg[/URL]
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%5BURL=http://*ih.us%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img72.*ih.us/img72/1020/fsfsfsf1111111111116vz.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D

96er Hecht meines Kollegen auf nen neueren Illex 
[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img157.*ih.us/img157/9074/fisch26bk.jpg[/URL]
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%5BURL=http://*ih.us%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img157.*ih.us/img157/3685/fisch29ze.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D


Leider liess ich meine Digicam zu Hause, denn wer hätte es so erwartet:m


----------



## Bubbel2000 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

geile hechte, unfassbar, drei so schöne fische!!! dickes petri, der meter is hart zu knacken, der kommt einfach irgendwann, daran glaube ich, hab ihn auch noch nicht!!!


----------



## Waagemann (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@bennie,
tut mir leid größer ging´s nun mal nicht ich probier mein bestes!#c 
Wie groß war den dein größter Hecht?:g 

Hier ein noch kleinerer...51cm!!!:m

Mit freundl. Gruß danni


----------



## Raabiat (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Leider liess ich meine Digicam zu Hause, denn wer hätte es so erwartet:m



Hallo Marcel, die haste dir wohl verdient und erarbeitet |supergri schöne Fische#6 

und das mit der Digicam ist doch immer so....wer kennt das nicht#h

Grüße aus Düsseldorf,

Markus


----------



## the doctor (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marcel, die haste dir wohl verdient und erarbeitet |supergri schöne Fische#6
> 
> und das mit der Digicam ist doch immer so....wer kennt das nicht#h
> 
> ...



Danke Markus und allen anderen

Jo,

als ich im Auto war, hab ich noch überlegt flott ins Haus zu laufen um sie zu holen. Bin halt zu faul gewesen.
Zum Glück war es noch einigermaßen hell, sonst gäbe es garkeine Pics#q


----------



## bennie (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

*endlich!!! :l *


----------



## Bubbel2000 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ja benni wie groß isser denn? 50, 55 oder gar 60 cm?


----------



## bennie (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

is nen 60er 

für den Vereinsteich ein guter Esox.....


----------



## FreeLee (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moien,

mal zurück zum Thema: Große Köder - Große Fische . . .

Nie im Leben würde ich nen 17er Plötz an den Drilling baumeln, um damit auf 25er Barsche zu gehen!
#d 

Der Kollege auf dem Bild sähe das offensichtlich anders - Mit dem Brocken im Rachen, hat der sich noch auf meine kleine Banjo-Elritze gestürtzt!
#c 

Aber na gut, wollen mal nich meckern. Zu diesem und ner Hand voll Köderbarschen gab´s noch zwei 60er Hechte! Watn Glück, dass Samstag ne Geburtstagsfeier anliegt. Da gibt´s dann lecker geräucherte Hechtscheiben, und dieses Mal kriegen alle was ab!
#6 

In diesem Sinne . . .

Carpe Noctem


----------



## Veit (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ the Doctor: Petri zu den Superfischen! Des is doch mal geil! Und solche Foddos sind mir allemal lieber als irgendwelche Schlachtbilder.
und natürlich auch Petri @ Bennie zum schönen Durchschnittshecht!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit: bei dir zur zeit beißflaute? kommt vor, gerade jetzt zu dieser zeit. bald juli. mal schaun, wies so weitergeht. hab kaum zeit, vielleicht geht was noch diese woche, mal sehen!


----------



## Veit (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ bubbel: Ja so mehr oder weniger. Gehe zur Zeit auch wieder mehr auf Aal, das is momentan erfolgreicher als Spinnfischen. Bei der Hitze nachmittags hab ich auch nicht so die Lust auf Angeln.


----------



## MobyDicky (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo zusammen !

In der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag (16./17.6.) konnte ich einen superschönen Zander an einem unserer Vereinsseen verhaften#a  ,
79 cm und glatte 8 kg !!! 
Ist mein bisher größter dieser Art, er biß gegen ca. 23.45 Uhr auf einen Fischfetzen.
Bild folgt, sobald ich mein Datenkabel für die Handycam gefunden habe. |wavey:


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@mobydick: 8kg, also 16 pfund bei 79 cm???? nicht vielleicht eher 8pfund, also 4kg??? wenn deine angaben richtig sind, ist das ja ein klopps :-D


----------



## honeybee (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich halte das auch für unwahrscheinlich und denke mal, er hat im Eifer des Gefechtes kg statt pfund geschrieben. Kann jedem mal passieren.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch so nen "dicken" mit 76cm und glatten 8pfund.

Dickes Petri Moby#6


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin,
hab gestern Nacht die erste Bachforelle der Saison erwischt. 
Hat um 23.15 Uhr auf ein halbes Rotauge gebissen... :q 

Liegt jetzt ausgenommen im Kühlschrank und wandert in gut einer Stunde in die Bratpfanne


----------



## Raabiat (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Franzl#6 Lecker Forelle....hmmmmmmmmm

An die anderen? wieso solls keine fetten Hechte geben:q gibt doch auch genügend Menschen die mehr als das doppelte des Normalgewichtes haben:q:q

Spässle


----------



## Seebaer (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> hab gestern Nacht die erste Bachforelle der Saison erwischt.
> Hat um 23.15 Uhr auf ein halbes Rotauge gebissen... :q
> 
> Liegt jetzt ausgenommen im Kühlschrank und wandert in gut einer Stunde in die Bratpfanne


 

Laß sie Dir schmecken Franz - Glückwunsch zu den Fang #6 

@Raabiat

war ein schlechtes Spässle  :m


----------



## Raabiat (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> @Raabiat
> 
> war ein schlechtes Spässle  :m



ganz schnell noch offtopic

@Seebär
*flüster* ich hab nen BMI von fast 28 |rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden*flüster* (ich kaschiere geschickt mit Kleidung)

hat ja Gottsei dank kein anderer gelesen:q


----------



## Birger (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ rabiaat: bei zu viel Muskulatur zählt der BMI nicht wirklich |supergri.


----------



## Raabiat (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

das ist mein Argument meiner Freundin gegenüber....
aber sie verweist dann immer auf meinen großen Bauchmuskel:q:q

Egal, mehr Schwungmasse und mehr Sicherheit im Stand beim Drill.

Apopros Drill (um wieder zum Thema zurückzukehren): hatte ja von den vielen kleinen Hechten berichtet die ich auf dem letzten Ausflug hatte. Unter anderem war auch ein knapp 50er aufgrund einer Fehlattacke im Rücken gehabt was mich erst an einen großen glauben ließ. Beim lösen des Hakens hat der sich total verkrampft und sah aus wie ein "S". Hab den im Wasser bestimmt ne Minute gehalten und der blieb so "S"-förmig. Sah voll kurios aus und dachte schon ich hätte den verletzt. Aber nach ungefähr anderthalb Minuten halten in dieser Position hat der nen Blitzstart hingelegt...

dessen BMI lag allerdings im Optimum schätze ich#h


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Birger: Deiner "Untertitel" zu folge hat Dein orangener Zappelmann wieder zugeschlagen?????


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> Beim lösen des Hakens hat der sich total verkrampft und sah aus wie ein "S". Hab den im Wasser bestimmt ne Minute gehalten und der blieb so "S"-förmig. Sah voll kurios aus und dachte schon ich hätte den verletzt. Aber nach ungefähr anderthalb Minuten halten in dieser Position hat der nen Blitzstart hingelegt...


Das ist in der Tat die Starthaltung der Hechte, wie beim 100m Lauf. 
Auf Sprung sozusagen. Du hast aber den Startschuß vergessen! :q


----------



## Tisie (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo,



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> Apopros Drill (um wieder zum Thema zurückzukehren): hatte ja von den vielen kleinen Hechten berichtet die ich auf dem letzten Ausflug hatte. Unter anderem war auch ein knapp 50er aufgrund einer Fehlattacke im Rücken gehabt was mich erst an einen großen glauben ließ. Beim lösen des Hakens hat der sich total verkrampft und sah aus wie ein "S". Hab den im Wasser bestimmt ne Minute gehalten und der blieb so "S"-förmig. Sah voll kurios aus und dachte schon ich hätte den verletzt. Aber nach ungefähr anderthalb Minuten halten in dieser Position hat der nen Blitzstart hingelegt...


etwas ähnliches habe ich auch mal erlebt ... ein kleiner Hecht (ca. 50-55cm) muß anscheinend in den Schwanz meines Streamers gebissen haben, ist abgedreht und beim Anhieb habe ich ihm den außerhalb des Mauls hängenden Haken knapp über dem Auge in den Kopf gezogen. Der widerhakenlose Haken ließ sich auch ganz einfach entfernen, aber nach dem Zurücksetzen schwamm der Hecht nur noch im Kreis ... naja, eher so spiralförmig wie ein Korkenzieher. Nach einer Weile habe ich ihn dann von seinem Leid erlöst.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Birger (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Burn: der fängt überall, ich hab allerdings nicht so sehr das Bedürfnis, jeden 40er Hecht hier reinzustellen. Wird ja auch langweilig mit der Zeit, oder?
Hast ihn dir besorgt und schon ausprobiert?


----------



## Raabiat (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Burn: *der* fängt überall, ich hab allerdings nicht so sehr das Bedürfnis, jeden 40er Hecht hier reinzustellen. Wird ja auch langweilig mit der Zeit, oder?
> Hast ihn dir besorgt und schon ausprobiert?



Jetzt will ich *IHN* aber auch kennenlernen...Wer ist *ER*?


----------



## Birger (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ER ist der Wunderköder....


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

geheimtipp! ich hab den auch ;-)


----------



## Raabiat (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> ER ist der Wunderköder....



#q oh nein...und ich hab ihn nich:q:q:q:q
nee sag ma...wer ist er?|kopfkrat bitte, bitte sag ma...oder schreib ma...oder pn ma


----------



## Birger (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@rabiaat: wenn du aufgepasst hättest, wüsstest du welchen köder ich meine.


----------



## Birger (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ok ich lass mich erweichen:


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

sexy! :-D


----------



## Raabiat (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Ok ich lass mich erweichen:


hmm....würde jetzt auf nen Salmo tippen...magst du mir nicht ein foto in groß mit der bezeichnung zeigen?:q



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> @rabiaat: wenn du aufgepasst hättest, wüsstest du welchen köder ich meine.


 is ja wie inner schule hier...."_Markus, wenn du aufgepasst hättest, dann ..........|bla:|bla:|bla:_"....ich hab nur immer nich im richtigen moment aufgepasst

biste so nett und befriedigst mich....(ich meine natürlich meine neugierde:q)


----------



## Ocrem (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

sieht mir doch sehr nach rapala augen aus


----------



## Ocrem (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

http://img468.*ih.us/img468/7602/93400ko.jpg
dieser welche?


----------



## Raabiat (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Ocrem schrieb:
			
		

> http://img468.*ih.us/img468/7602/93400ko.jpg
> dieser welche?



aha, ja könnte hinkommen...wenn, dann aber als zweiteiler oder?

jetzt bin ich aber gespannt|supergri#h


----------



## Ocrem (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

die farbe is mir aber gleich ins auge gesprung , mein erster rapala hatte die selbe


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

nein, dieser ist es nicht! seid aber nah dran!


----------



## Raabiat (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> nein, dieser ist es nicht! seid aber nah dran!



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat hmm...ich hab keine Ahnung#c
spannt mich doch bitte nich so auf die Folter#d


----------



## Birger (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

RIchtig, ist ein Rapala. Aber der zweiteilige Jointed in 13cm. Wichtig: gaaanz langsam kurbeln, sodass er eben unter der Oberfläche läuft. Dagegen stinken die meisten Jerks gewaltig ab.
Noch wichtiger: den Namen draufschreiben, damit die Hechte auch wissen, dass sie bei mir beißen sollen und nicht bei Bubbel...


----------



## Raabiat (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Noch wichtiger: den Namen draufschreiben, damit die Hechte auch wissen, dass sie bei mir beißen sollen und nicht bei Bubbel...


|muahah:...danke Birger...das es ein zweiteiler ist hab ich auf dem Bild schon an der rechten bildseite erahnt....meinste mein Toppie stinkt gegen den ab?? das riecht ja mächtig nach kleinem Wettbewerb :q


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

den wettbewerb zwischen zappelmann und profiblinker bei tophechtwetter hatten wir schon, der zappelman an birgers rute hat tierisch abgeräumt, 8 hechte, ich nur fünf und dazu noch 2 zander bei birger. habe meinen gleich an nem hecht abgerissen, mein stahl war geknittert, die bissen sind genial und ich wette, dein toppi hat keine chancen gegen den kleinen. ;-)


----------



## Birger (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Rabiaat: ich nehme die Herausforderung an. Mach dich auf die Niederlage gefasst. 
Also mal im Ernst: ich hab schon so oft den Sickly gefischt und bin sehr enttäuscht von der Bissanzahl und Bissausbeute. Ich bin bisher nicht von Jerks überzeugt. Da amcht der Rpala schon einige Hechte mehr klar. Und nebenbei auch noch Zander.


----------



## Raabiat (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> die bisse sind genial und ich wette, dein toppi hat keine chancen gegen den kleinen. ;-)


ich halte dagegen....
hatte vergangenes Wochenende einen Biss, bei dem ein 48 Zwerg den Toppie im Turbo Speed voll genommen hat und einen halben meter hoch und ca. 2m weit gesprungen ist....wat meinste wie meine Pumpe da ging |supergri

@Birger
oha, das sieht ganz nach Wettkampf aus...na lass das mal nich die Peta lesen:q Sickly I & II & Junior sehen zwar gut aus, sind bei mir aber weitaus weniger fängig als der Toppie, der sieht bei mir nach dem ersten Tag meist so aus, wie andere in zwei Jahren nicht


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Burn: der fängt überall, ich hab allerdings nicht so sehr das Bedürfnis, jeden 40er Hecht hier reinzustellen. Wird ja auch langweilig mit der Zeit, oder?
> Hast ihn dir besorgt und schon ausprobiert?



Hi Birger!
1x getestet ohne Biss aber am gleichen Tag mit dem Reef Runner zwei Zander verhaftet |supergri


----------



## Veit (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War eben mit Boardi Dorschi an einem Wehr Spinnfischen. Leider erfolglos. Kurz vor Schluss ging mir leider direkt vorm Ufer ein starker Hecht von ca. 80-90 cm verloren, der auf 12 cm Kopyto in schwarzweiß gebissen hatte. Schade, wäre mein fünfzigster dieses Jahr gewesen...
Ansonsten passierte bis auf einen Fehlbiss heute garnichts.


----------



## bennie (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

boar leute.... fänger her.... nich labern


----------



## Raabiat (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> boar leute.... fänger her.... nich labern



Ja, is mir auch schon aufgefallen...die sin hier alle am labern :q:q:q

Ist ja schliesslich ein Raubfisch*FÄNGE*-Thread:q


----------



## bennie (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich denke "toll neue fische" aber nein.... 2 seiten über nen rapala.... *kopfschüttel*

*macht doch bitte nen extra thread auf... bitte*


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke "toll neue fische" aber nein.... 2 seiten über nen rapala.... *kopfschüttel*
> 
> *macht doch bitte nen extra thread auf... bitte*



Wer im Glashaus sitzt.... |rolleyes


----------



## Seebaer (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer im Glashaus sitzt.... |rolleyes


 

    |good:  :q :q :q​


----------



## Ocrem (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer im Glashaus sitzt.... |rolleyes


 
naendlich bringts wer aufm punkt


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hört mal auf zu heulen! seit froh, wenn ihr nen top-köder empfohlen bekommt! natürlich muss man damit angeln können, sonst bringt es alles nichts. und wenns wetter mist is, dann auch keine fänge, bzw. wenn man net los kann! professionelle äußerungen sind hier eh selten, hier is halt viel zu viel los, welches forum rennt schon so über wie dieser thread hier! top zeitvertreib und wer fängt bzw. losgeht, klasse :-D


----------



## Maik (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> professionelle äußerungen sind hier eh selten,


 
Jo und du bist der oberprofi deshalb heulen wir auch alle#q


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Halb so wild. Mit der Zeit kennt man schon seine Pappenheimer. Von manchen kann man die Beiträge einfach überlesen, weil eh immer das selbe drinnen steht - bei anderen weiss man, dass die wirklich Ahnung haben.
Ist ja auch gut zu wissen, dass Leute dabei sind, die weniger Ahnung haben als einer selbst, dann kann man sich richtig coooool vorkommen...und dann kriegt man wieder nen Dämpfer von einem, der´s halt doch besser weiss.
Ist halt die Natur der Dinge, dass in so nem Forum von Nix-Checker bis Vollprofi alles vertreten ist.

In diesem Sinne: Viel Spass beim Posten und Lesen....und aber´s Fischen nicht vergessen )


----------



## Waagemann (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Und hier noch ein kleiner Fisch der das Anglerherz erfreut(58cm).

Ich fahre demnächst auf Klassenfahrt nach Magdeburg.Wir sind da in so´ner Jugendherberge(nähe elbauenpark) wisst ihr ob man da irgendwie angeln kann(vielleicht an der Elbe?)?#c 

Bis dann Waagemann#h


----------



## Raabiat (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Waagemann

Also entweder ihr habt ein Haus am Wasser oder mal wieder Mahlzeit|kopfkrat


----------



## Veit (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Kann auch endlich mal wieder 2 Hechte vermelden. War heute nachmittag mal schnell los. Erst die Arbeit (2 kleine Hechte von ca. 60 und 50 cm), dann der Vergnügen (ne Runde Schwimmen im See). Gebissen haben die Jungs auf Castaic Real Bait und schwimmen durften sie auch wieder.


----------



## darksnake (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Veit : dann mal wieder Petri auch wenn es diesmal nicht die Riesen waren,,, ein Hecht ist und belibt ein Hecht und auch der 60iger kann kämpfen wie ein großer.... Wünsche dir wieterhin viele Fische dieses Jahr und wenn dir ab und an mal einer aus der hand rutscht kannste die Naechsten Jahre weiterhin jede woche was posten 

grüße
Daniel


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

und genau so ist das auch veit, angeln is für dich arbeit, es muss auf teufel komm raus noch was gefangen werden ;-) bevor du schwimmen gehst!!! 

gute nacht allen


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute seid langem mal wieder Spinnfischen an nem kleinen Dorftümpel. Auf nen 3g Balzer Colonel Spinner Kupfernfarbend gabs ne 40er Luftpumpe. Danach hat ne halbe Stunde nichts gebissen udn dann bin ich gegangen. Durfte selbstverständlich wieder schwimmen.


----------



## sevone (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

heute mittag schermützelsee in buckow(brandenburg) 30cm brassen auf schwarzen 2er droppen spinner.


----------



## Waagemann (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Raabiat,
ne wir waren da mal kurz an der Ostsee(nähe Kühlungsborn) und ich habe in einen kleinen Bach auf einen Liddlspinner einen strammen 58er den wir dann auf den Grill packten.Sonst nehm ich auch nicht solche spritzer mit aber einmal kann man das ja machen!Und das Foto haben wir dann vor so´ner kleinen Hütte gemacht warum ausgerechnet da weiß ich auch nicht#c .An der Ostsee ging da zu der Zeit nichts und wir probierten es an einen Bach der sich "Hellbach" nannte.
Naja bis dann Waagemann |wavey:


----------



## Raabiat (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@waagemann
hey, kein ding, sollte ja auch keine anklage sein|supergri
wollt dir da um gottes willen nich zu nahe treten...sorry#h


----------



## Veit (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Konnte heute abend gleich nach zwei Minuten wieder einen ca. 60er Hecht auf Castaic Real Bait fangen. Leider hat der mir den Körper des Köders durchtrennt, so dass ich dann nochmal an die Saale bin und mit Gummifisch probiert habe, aber da ging nix.


----------



## Maik (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schöner kerl veit sach mal wo kaufst du die ersatzschwänze für die real baits und was kosten die ich zahle immer 8euronen für so nen schwanz


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Veit    

Petri zum tollen Hecht


----------



## AngelAndy20 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Maik schrieb:
			
		

> ich zahle immer 8euronen für so nen schwanz


 
Fast schon zu platt für die BFF - aber eben nur fast....:m


----------



## Ruddelfisch (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil zum klasse Fang !!!!

Weiter so... :m


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

TRAVE LÜBECK:

HECHT 1,23 m 12,5kg:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=79515

grüße

Mirco

PS: leider habe ich dieses AB angeln verpasst!!!
shit happend´s


----------



## donlotis (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo zusammen,

ich konnte gestern um 22.15 Uhr einen Zander ins Boot holen. Gefangen beim Vertikalfischen mit einem transparenten Twister. Mit 54 cm kein Riese, aber der Biss war spitze!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Tach zusammen!

War auch mal wieder erfolgreich:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76437&page=3


----------



## Seebaer (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen!
> 
> War auch mal wieder erfolgreich:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76437&page=3


 
Petri Heil zu Deinen Zander #6 #6 #6


----------



## Waagemann (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Raabiat,
ne ach brauchste dich nicht entschuldigen ich habe das ganz normal aufgefasst kein thema.Kann sein das ich mich wieder schlecht ausgedrückt habe was bei mir öfters mal vorkommt!#d 

Werde jetzt mal´ne runde mit der spinnrute an einen kleinen Teich gehen.Mal sehen ob ein hecht sich meinen Wobbler schnappt?!:g 

Mit feundl. Gruß Waagemann


----------



## honeybee (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Gestern gegen 20Uhr

Hecht 83cm


----------



## bennie (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

dickes petri!  #6


----------



## Seebaer (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@honeybee

wo hast denn den her ???  :m 


Petri Heil dazu​


----------



## honeybee (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hmm Seebär.......

Der iss aus der Hohenwarte Talsperre  |supergri


----------



## JohnvanJerk (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

schöner Hecht und nen DIGGES Petri !!!


----------



## Norman-aus-EW (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

och *dickes Petri*, mit wat hast ihn den verführt?


----------



## honeybee (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Rotauge ca. 13cm an der Pose im Mittelwasser in ca. 4m Tiefe.

Gewässertiefe an der Stelle ca. 10m


----------



## vertikal (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern gegen 20UhrHecht 83cm




Schööööner Fisch, Jana!

Hier kommt der Bruder:
Heute früh von meinem Freund Gerd in der Möhnetalsperre auf geschleppte Renke am Stocker-System gefangen:


----------



## Veit (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war heute abend auch nochmal mit Spinnrute los an dem Teich, wo ich die Tage schon zwei Hechte gefangen hatte. Also wieder Castaic Real Bait (mit neuem Körper) ran und los. Nach dem zigten Wurf glaubte ich plötzlich einen Hänger zu haben, der sich dann in Bewegung setzte. Was folgte war ein hammerharter Drill von fast einer halben Stunde. Ich musste dann auch ins Wasser rein, weil der Fisch sich ein paar Mal im Kraut festgesetzt hatte, dabei natürlich immer in der Angst, dass mein teurer Castaic abreißen könnte. Letztendlich ging aber alles gut und ich konnte einen riesigen Mamorkarpfen per Hand landen. Der Fisch war natürlich nur (unabsichtlich an der Rückenflosse gehakt), aber der Drill war trotzdem spitze und ist sicherlich mal eine Meldung wert. 1,10 m hatte der Fisch und durfte dann wieder zurück in den Teich.


----------



## Raabiat (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri @Jana & Gerd

@Veit
geh doch mal mit Boilie spinnen...vielleicht fängste dann mal deinen Meterhecht:q:q:q


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@vertikal: geiler hecht, hamma foto! wie groß war der hecht? um die 90? mfg steffen


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ach ja: ohne holland, spielen wir wm!!!! ;-) jetzt seh ich alles gelassen!!!


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi, anbei mal einen Küstenhecht (80+, nicht gemessen), gefangen vor Hiddensee auf 15'ner Gummifisch in 4 Meter Tiefe.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Dr.ChaosAD schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, anbei mal einen Küstenhecht (80+, nicht gemessen), gefangen vor Hiddensee auf 15'ner Gummifisch in 4 Meter Tiefe.



perfekt! ebenso klasse foto und schöner hecht. dort angeln ist einfach nicht zu toppen und zum glück geht da auch bei schönwetter immer mal was#6


----------



## Ocrem (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

na petri an die glücklichen fänger#6


----------



## bassking (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zusammen !

War letzte Woche mit Gummifisch an der Weser erfolgreich und konnte mir einen schönen 81er Zander mit gut 10 Pfund erkämpfen :k .

Es war aber nicht einfach, die Zander zu finden...bei 5 Angelversuchen hatte ich 2 Schneidertage und 3 Fangtage.

Insgesamt hatte ich 1 Hecht (63er) und 5 Zander (4 von 50-53cm. und den 81er).

Lief aber eher zäh...jetzt leider nach guten Fängen der letzten Zeit auch am Rhein.

Aber man kann nicht immer fangen ! #h 

Bassking.


----------



## Maik (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So konnte auch mal wieder was erbeuten er hat 79cm und knap 8pfund


----------



## Maik (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

und ein Zander von56cm. hatte ich auch noch


----------



## bennie (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri an euch alle, sind tolle hechte dabei


----------



## ~:empty:~ (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

boah zieht ihr da immer fische an land!! Ich war am wochenende mal wieder mitm blinker los, aber es beisst auch garnichts bei mir ... in deutschland auf raubfisch gehts einfahc nicht,... #c


----------



## ChrisHH (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit
Da Du offensichtlich sehr erfolgreich den Salmo Perch fischst, wollte ich mal ein paar kurze Fragen los werden#c:
benutzt Du die flachlaufende 8cm Version (PH8F) - lt. Werk 0,5 bis 1m laufend oder auch tiefer laufende und weißt Du dafür vielleicht eine gute Quelle?
Und welchen Führungsstil würdest Du empfehlen: 
Mit der Rutespitze kurze Schläge und immer bis zur Oberfläche auftauchen lassen, oder nur schnelles und langsames Einkurbeln abwechseln, mit Stops zwischendurch?
danke schon mal im voraus von einem alten Dessauer...:m


----------



## Veit (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ ChrisHH: Fast nur die flachlaufende 8 cm-Version!
Die besten ergebnisse hatte ich damit bei relativ gleichmäßigem Einkurbeln bestenfalls mit geringen Veränderungen der Einholgeschwindigkeit. Jerkende Führung oder Einholstops war hingegen nicht fängig. 
Bei Angelsport Schirmer gibts die Teile zu nem guten Kurs, aber sowie ich gehört habe waren sie da letztens ausverkauft. Weiß nicht ob sich das nun wieder geändert hat. Habe mir bisher glücklicherweise noch nie einen Salmo Perch abgerissen, darum bislang noch kein Bedarf nach neuen.


----------



## ChrisHH (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke für die umgehende Info#6 Einfach nur entspannt Kurbeln hat ja auch mal was|rolleyes... Sag mal, Du fängst ja auch ab und an mal nen Zander auf die Salmos - ist das an den betreffenden Stellen so flach, oder hast Du den Eindruck, dass die Zander auch nach oben jagen (entgegen des lehrbuchs)? Oder funktioniert das nur in der Dämmerung, wenn die Stachligen im Flachen ihr Unwesen treiben...
Hier im Hamburgischen ist man ja sehr Gummifixiert - wobei wir hier auch zumindest in der Elbe mit anderen Tiefen zu kämpfen haben...
So und jetzt werf ich mal nen Blick zu Schirmer.


----------



## Veit (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ ChrisHH: Hatte zwei Zander am Tage auf den Salmo, da wars aber wirklich megaflach an den Stellen. Die anderen alle in der Dämmerung/Nacht. Da rauben sie dann in der Tat an der Oberfläche und lassen sich im Wobbler am besten fangen.


----------



## fantazia (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war eben nochmal für 30 minuten los.ging nich viel ausser einem ca.34-35cm barsch auf mepps spinner grösse 3.

http://img250.*ih.us/img250/4213/16cw.jpg


----------



## bennie (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

mal eben für 30min angeln... so nah möchte ich auch an meinem heimgewässer wohen ...

Petri zum Barsch, das ist bei uns schon recht selten.


----------



## fantazia (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> mal eben für 30min angeln... so nah möchte ich auch an meinem heimgewässer wohen ...
> 
> Petri zum Barsch, das ist bei uns schon recht selten.


danke,wohne zum glück nur 5 minuten zu fuss vom see entfernt#hwar wohl bis zum herbst auch das letzte mal auf barsch und hecht.werde mich jetz lieber den karpfen und aalen  witmen.


----------



## Waagemann (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Beim spinnen am sonntag ging irgendwie nichts außer ein 15er barsch.#c 

War heute aber mit blackfox mal spinnen der dann einen 60er Hecht landen konnte .bild wird dann mal nachgereicht.

bis dann danni#h​


----------



## Nordangler (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Komisch, trotz der warmen Tage, fange ich gut Hecht, Barsche und Forellen. Das heißt, wenn ich mal los komme.

Sven


----------



## CESA (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin,#h ich versuchs mal hier: Hat jemand von euch mit Barschzocker bzw. balance jigs bzw mini Pilkern, oder wie auch immer man sie nennen mag#c, Erfahrungen , die sich nicht aufs Eisangeln beziehen. Überlege mir ein par anzuschaffen und diese verikal von Stegen zu angeln. Macht das zur Sommerzeit Sinn?? Hoffe auf Antworten.
Gruß CESA


----------



## Ocrem (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

sinn machts auf jeden fall wenn barsche vor ort sind
alternativ gehn aber auch kleine kopytos ala 3.5cm die kannste auch vertikal unter der rutenspitze zuppeln lassen, bieten aber auch einen größeren einsatzbereich bzw viele farb farianten.
geworfen habe ich mit minizockern auch schon direckt ins wehr und wieder eingejigt war aber wohl eher ein zufallstreffer der barsch der sich überreden lies
top ist halt das sie sich gut auf weite bringen lassen

cycadas wären vll. auch noch ne überlegung wert sind preislich aber nicht ganz das günstigste in der liga aber der lauf is richtig edel(zittern-wackeln)
 *-->* *Cycadas *
auf die "medium" habe ich selbst schon zander gefangen


----------



## Boerni72 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sonntag war es endlich soweit, ich habe die 80cm geknackt. Am Sonntag abend kurz vor der Gewitterfront konnte ich meinen ersten 80cm Zander fangen. Köder war ein 12cm Kopyto in Farbe gelb/rot. Nebenbei haben wir noch 3 Zander über 50cm gefangen.Bilder und einen ausführlichen Bericht findet ihr  hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=79664

Dicke Fische wünscht euch Boerni


----------



## Boerni72 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sonntag war es endlich soweit, ich habe die 80cm geknackt. Am Sonntag abend kurz vor der Gewitterfront konnte ich meinen ersten 80cm Zander fangen. Köder war ein 12cm Kopyto in Farbe gelb/rot. Nebenbei haben wir noch 3 Zander über 50cm gefangen.Bilder und einen ausführlichen Bericht findet ihr hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=79664

Dicke Fische wünscht euch Boerni


----------



## CESA (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Kann man denn Barsche irgendwie anlocken?? Packung Tauwürmer ins Wasser oder so was??


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@CESA : Maden sind "billiger" zum anlocken für Barsche.Ausser du suchst Würmer und fütterst damit


----------



## CESA (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Zerkleinert man die Maden davor?? Schmeißt man sie alle zur gleichen Zeit rein oder nach und nach? Ich hab ja die Befürchtung, daß davon nur Weißfische angelockt werden, solange sie die Zocker verschmähen würden, wärs mir ja egal!


----------



## fantazia (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

naja barsche anfüttern?halte ich ehrlich gesagt garnix von#c
viel wichtiger ist es die barsche zu finden!!wenn du das geschafft hast wirst du auch fangen#6


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> naja barsche anfüttern?halte ich erhlich gesagt garnix von#c
> viel wichtiger ist es die barsche zu finden!!wenn du das geschafft hast wirst du auch fangen#6


 
richtig,eigentlich Quatsch Barsche anzufüttern.Die gibts wie Sand am Meer.Wenn du es doch versuchen möchtest,dann lass die Maden leben und hau sie ganz im Wasser!Würmer verkriechen sich zu schnell und "fliehen" sehr weit.Die Bewegungen müsste die Barsche neugierig machen.Klar,Weissfische lassen sich nicht vermeiden#c 
Am besten sind Steinschüttungen und andere verdächtige Barschverstecke


----------



## CESA (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Suchen ist schon ne klasse Sache aber: 
1. habe ich kein Boot um zu irgendwelchen Barschbergen zu schippern
2. geht es mir ja darum verikal von Stegen auf barsch zu fischen, und in deren Nähe würde ich sie dann gerne bekommen.


----------



## Lionhead (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				CESA schrieb:
			
		

> Suchen ist schon ne klasse Sache aber:
> 1. habe ich kein Boot um zu irgendwelchen Barschbergen zu schippern
> 2. geht es mir ja darum verikal von Stegen auf barsch zu fischen, und in deren Nähe würde ich sie dann gerne bekommen.


 
moin CESA,
Variante 1 : Ein Mini Wobbler wie z.B. von Mosa
Variante 2: Ein Drop Shot Rig (im Prinzip ein Gewicht unten, z.B. Tiroler Hölzel oder Birnenblei oder oder und ca. 30-60 cm darüber ein Seitenarm oder den 4-8 er haken direkt in die Schnur binden (Palomar-Knoten).
Als Köder kleine Twister, Tauwürmer, Gummiwürmer, kleine Gummifische.
Wo erlaubt auch gerne als
Variante 3: besagte Spinner
Variante 4: Für experimentierfreudige: Popper in 5-7 cm.

Und dann gibt es noch viele andere, wie z.B. Sbirolino mit kleinem Twister und und ...

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## CESA (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Meinst du jetzt Popper vertikal fischen?? Oder generell auf Barsch?
So eine Drop Shot Rig werde ich mir auf jeden Fall basteln. Hatte ich schon länger vor.


----------



## Lionhead (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				CESA schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du jetzt Popper vertikal fischen?? Oder generell auf Barsch?
> So eine Drop Shot Rig werde ich mir auf jeden Fall basteln. Hatte ich schon länger vor.


 
Generell auf Barsch vom Steg.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Veit (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War vorhin mal an der Saale um mir nen Karpfenfutterplatz anzulegen und hab dann auf dem Rückweg nochmal ne halbe Stunde an einem See mit Spinnrute geangelt. Hat auch gleich nach sechs Würfen ein etwa 60er Hecht auf Castaic Real Bait gebissen, aber das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## honeybee (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Heute

Ingolf 66cm
Michse 63cm und 58cm (alle 3 auf Koypto 12cm fluogelb-schwarz)
+ 2 Döbel auf Mais


----------



## bennie (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri, schöne fische


----------



## Stefan6 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Fettes Petri an Euch beiden#6 #h


----------



## Bubbel2000 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@honeybee: ich hab deine bilder ja angegriffen. mal ehrlich, wenn man einen angler und seinen fisch fotografiert sieht das nur gut aus, wenn der angler und der fisch das bild einnehmen, sonst kann man gleich ne landschaft knipsen!!! so sehen die doch klasse aus, petri dazu!

@veit: hast du die sonne fotografiert??? ;-) immerhin nen hecht bei diesem wetter. uuuhhhhh i wish it would rain down, down on me.......   welchen song meine ich? ;-D

mfg gute nacht


----------



## Nordangler (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War gestern mal eben für 2 Stunden los mit einem Freund. Gleich am Anfang gab es 2 schöne Barsche auf einen 2er Spinner silber/rot. Dann habe ich 10 Minuten später einen Hecht vergeigt. Größe schätze ich ca 70 - 80 cm.
Mein Freund hatte dann auch noch einen Hecht im Drill verloren geschätzte 50 cm. Zum Schluß ist mir ohne weiteres Zutun meine Rutenspitze gebrochen. Dabei ist sie erst ein halbes Jahr alt gewesen. "schnief"
Naja ist ja Garantie drauf. Ist aber schon ärgerlich.

Sven


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@nordangler: ich schätze, der hecht hat auch den spinner genommen? das is immer risiko, so ein futzelköder und dann ein guter hecht, minispinnerhaken, das geht gerne mal schief. schade! aber ich wette, wenn du gezielt auf hecht gegangen wärst mit gummis oder großen blinkern hätteste keinen bekommen ;-)

mfg


----------



## Nordangler (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @nordangler: ich schätze, der hecht hat auch den spinner genommen? das is immer risiko, so ein futzelköder und dann ein guter hecht, minispinnerhaken, das geht gerne mal schief. schade! aber ich wette, wenn du gezielt auf hecht gegangen wärst mit gummis oder großen blinkern hätteste keinen bekommen ;-)
> 
> mfg



Jup. aber ich fange fast alle Hechte mit Miniwobbler und kleinen Spinnern. Da kann ich auf einen immer gerne mal verzichten. Beim nächsten Mal ist er dran. |supergri 

Sven


----------



## fantazia (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Heute
> 
> Ingolf 66cm
> Michse 63cm und 58cm (alle 3 auf Koypto 12cm fluogelb-schwarz)
> + 2 Döbel auf Mais


petri heil #6


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Heute
> 
> Ingolf 66cm
> Michse 63cm und 58cm (alle 3 auf Koypto 12cm fluogelb-schwarz)
> + 2 Döbel auf Mais



Die Tiefenschärfe der Bilder läßt ein wenig zu wünschen übrig, oda sind die selbst gemalt! LOL  Petri zum Fang!


----------



## honeybee (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Klar, ich male meine Fische immer selbst.|supergri|supergri


----------



## Kochtoppangler (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hab  heute meinen alten Bachforellen Rekord gebrochen .
Nu is mein Spitzenfisch ne 48er .
Der Fisch stand im selben Unterstand an dem ich vor 2 Monaten mein bisherigen Rekordfisch von 47 cm erwischt habe  .

War aber schon ne lustige Sache , der Fisch biss gleich beim ersten Wurf und nach höchstens 2 Kurbelumdrehungen .
Und er war verdammt gut in Form , hatte Richtig angst um meine 0,15er Mono ...

Hab leider kein Foto , da ich der netten Oma bei der ich die Angelkarten kaufe die erste Forelle versprochen hatte , und meine Kamera wie immer zuhause lag .
Naja ich hoff mal das ich dieses Jahr noch an die 50 cm rankomme , und dann gibts auch n Foto |supergri


----------



## Seebaer (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Heute
> 
> Ingolf 66cm
> Michse 63cm und 58cm (alle 3 auf Koypto 12cm fluogelb-schwarz)
> + 2 Döbel auf Mais


 
Petri Heil zu den Fischen #6


----------



## fantazia (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Hab  heute meinen alten Bachforellen Rekord gebrochen .
> Nu is mein Spitzenfisch ne 48er .
> Der Fisch stand im selben Unterstand an dem ich vor 2 Monaten mein bisherigen Rekordfisch von 47 cm erwischt habe  .
> 
> ...


wo isn bei dir inner nähe nen fluss mit bachforellen falls man mal fragen darf?wenn du möchtest kannst ja auch per pn antworten.weil wohne von kiel nur ca.40km entfernt.


----------



## martina (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

tolle fische von euch ich neiderin


----------



## Nordangler (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sauber Kochtoppangler. Glückwunsch zur schönen Bachforelle. Meine größte dieses Jahr war 44 cm. Werde aber auch einfach einmal davon ausgehen, dass ich dieses Jahr noch die 50er Grenze sprenge. 
Naja wir sehen uns ja am 10 Juli zum Hechtangeln.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Tisie (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Kochtoppangler,

Glückwunsch zur schönen Forelle! Worauf hast Du sie gefangen?



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und er war verdammt gut in Form , hatte Richtig angst um meine 0,15er Mono ...


Warum fischst Du so dünne Schnur?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## NorbertF (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kochtoppangler,
> 
> Glückwunsch zur schönen Forelle! Worauf hast Du sie gefangen?
> 
> ...



Vermutlich damit er mehr fängt :q 
Wenn das Wasser recht klar ist und/oder die Fische sehr vorsichtig, dann fängt feiner mehr.
Wenn ich das mal in Stellvertretung beantworten darf.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

darfst du, ist nämlich richtig, was du sagst;-)


----------



## fantazia (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ja natur forellen im see und fluss können sehrrr heikel sein!!!!
das habe ich bemerkt wie ich im urlaub im hintersee auf seesaiblinge im hammer klaren wasser geangelt habe.


----------



## Tisie (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo,

im krautfreien Forellensee mit Portionsfischen habe ich auch schon mit 0,12er Vorfach geangelt, aber beim Spinnfischen im Fluß halte ich 0,15er für zu dünn. Ich hatte auch mal so eine ultralight-Phase, aber das hat sich in der Praxis nicht bewährt, denn der Fisch hat ja im Fluß im Vergleich zu stehendem Wasser nur sehr wenig Zeit den Köder zu begutachten. Und selbst wenn man mit der dünnen Schnur wirklich mehr Bisse bekommt, so gleicht sich das durch die größere Anzahl Fischverluste durch mehr Dehnung und weniger Tragkraft wieder aus. Ich habe damals mit 0,22er oder 0,25er Schnur ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch weil man bei Hängern weniger Köder verliert. Inzwischen verwende ich sogar zum Trockenfliegenfischen auf große (und sehr scheue!!!) Döbel 0,22er Fluocarbon als Vorfachspitze und das funktioniert sehr gut. Man sollte auch an die Fairness gegenüber dem Fisch denken, denn schließlich soll die 50er Forelle ja sicher gelandet, fotografiert und hier im Forum präsentiert werden und nicht mit einem abgerissenen 3er Mepps im Schlund qualvoll verenden, oder?!

Just my two cents ...

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## NorbertF (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ach das war ne Fangfrage um mal wieder ne Belehrung vom Stapel zu lassen.
Na danke aber auch. #q


----------



## fantazia (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> im krautfreien Forellensee mit Portionsfischen habe ich auch schon mit 0,12er Vorfach geangelt, aber beim Spinnfischen im Fluß halte ich 0,15er für zu dünn. Ich hatte auch mal so eine ultralight-Phase, aber das hat sich in der Praxis nicht bewährt, denn der Fisch hat ja im Fluß im Vergleich zu stehendem Wasser nur sehr wenig Zeit den Köder zu begutachten. Und selbst wenn man mit der dünnen Schnur wirklich mehr Bisse bekommt, so gleicht sich das durch die größere Anzahl Fischverluste durch mehr Dehnung und weniger Tragkraft wieder aus. Ich habe damals mit 0,22er oder 0,25er Schnur ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch weil man bei Hängern weniger Köder verliert. Inzwischen verwende ich sogar zum Trockenfliegenfischen auf große (und sehr scheue!!!) Döbel 0,22er Fluocarbon als Vorfachspitze und das funktioniert sehr gut. Man sollte auch an die Fairness gegenüber dem Fisch denken, denn schließlich soll die 50er Forelle ja sicher gelandet, fotografiert und hier im Forum präsentiert werden und nicht mit einem abgerissenen 3er Mepps im Schlund qualvoll verenden, oder?!
> 
> ...


naja,gibt aber ziemlich scheue forellen wo man mit 25er garnet erst ankommen brauch.klar inner hauptsrömung haben die forellen nich viel zeit zum überlegen aber dort angelt man ja nich immer.


----------



## Tisie (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mensch Norbert,



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Ach das war ne Fangfrage um mal wieder ne Belehrung vom Stapel zu lassen.
> Na danke aber auch. #q


da hast Du mich doch glatt durchschaut, na so ein Mist :g ... aber ich versuche es gleich nochmal:

Mit welcher Schnurstärke fischst Du denn auf Forellen?  

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## NorbertF (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

20er Hauptschnur mit 18er FluoCarbon Vorfach im Rhein,

16/16 im Kiesweiher.

Warum?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also meine Fischverluste durch Abriss beim Forellenangeln sind dieses Jahr exakt null . Und letzte Saison hab ich genau einen einzigen Fisch durch Abriss verloren . Übrigens wieder an genau der gleichen Stelle und durch einen Fehler beim Drillen . Selbst mit einer 20er Schnur hätte ich diesen Fisch verloren , aber so ein Fehler passiert mir nicht noch einmal ...

Die Schnur verwende ich nicht nur der Unauffälligkeit wegen , sondern vor allem weil man mit den dünnen Schnüren leichte Wobbler etc um einiges genauer werfen kann . 
Mit ner 25er Schnur landet der Köder bei jeder Windböe im nächsten Busch ...

Ich konnte mit demselben Gerät übrigens auch schon ne 60er Meerforelle (ebenfalls aus dem Bach und n schöner Silberner Aufsteiger , kein brauner Schlauch ) und nen Hecht um die 70 landen (in der Konge Au , also ebenfalls bei Ordentlich Strömung und Hindernissen ...)

Also wenn man mit seinem Gerät umgehen kann und weiß wie stark man es belasten darf , dann ist es kein problem so dünn zu Fischen . Unerfahreneren Anglern würd ich dann aber eher ne etwas dickere Schnur empfehlen (18er oder maximal 20er) .

Ich Fische normalerweise eine 16er Schnur , darum schrieb ich auch das ich ein wenig Angst um die Schnur hatte , denn ne vernünftige 16er hab ich leider bei keinem der beiden Händler hier in Kiel bekommen , und so musste ich ne 15er nehmen und hab gestern zum ersten mal mit der gefischt .


Edit : Gebissen hat der Fisch übrigens auf meinen Lieblingsköder , nen Rapala in 5 cm , schwimmend in Weißfisch farben .


----------



## NorbertF (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich seh da auch keine Probleme. Mit der 20er hab ich schon nen Zander von 102 cm und ne Barbe mit 85 rausgezogen (aus dem Fluss, nicht Weiher) und die 16er hat schon nen 8 Pfund Karpfen ausgehalten (im Weiher).
Forellen machen da keine Beschwerden.


----------



## Nordangler (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So war gerade eben mal kurz an meinem See um nach dem Rechten zu schauen. Komischerweise hatte ich unauffälligerweise eine Spinnrute mit dabei und dazu ein 17 gr. Jig mit krebsfarbenden Gummifisch. Naja was solls. Schnell mal ausschmeißen und schon beim dritten Wurf hatte ich einen schönen 68er Hecht.
Bin dann nach 5 Minuten angeln und einem Hecht wieder nach Hause gefahren.

Sven


----------



## Tisie (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo "Dünnschnurfischer",

Ihr habt ja echt große Fische mit dem leichten Gerät gefangen, aber sicher in relativ hindernissfreiem Wasser, oder?!

An den Gewässern wo ich fische wächst sehr viel Kraut und wenn man da im Drill nicht von Anfang an richtig Druck macht, ist die Gefahr groß, daß der Fisch im Kraut verschwindet. Und mit 0,15er oder 0,18er Schnur bekommt man einen großen Döbel oder eine gute Forelle nicht oder nur mit viel Glück wieder heraus.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Veit (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Solange keine Hindernisse in der Nähe sind, gehts auch mit dünner Schnur. Wenn ich aber an meinen letzten guten Waller von 1,30 m denke, muss ich sagen dass ich mehr als froh war da starkes Gerät gehabt zu haben. Der hat direkt zwischen im Wasser liegenden Bäumen gebissen und ich musste ihn mit Gewalt drillen sonst wär er fort gewesen...
War früher auch ein "Feinfischer", aber nun angle ich lieber ne Nummer stärker, da ich keine Lust habe, dass mein Traum vom Hecht weit über 1 m irgendwann mal wegen Schnurbruch nicht in Erfüllung geht.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nun Veit bei dem was du hier an Fängen meldest kann ich verstehen das du nicht mit feinem Gerät fischt :q 

Ich Fische auch nie zu fein sondern immer mit dem Gewässer und der zu erwartenden Beute angepasstem Gerät .

Wenn ich nicht genau wüsste das ich selbst ne 60er Forelle mit dem Gerät bändigen könnte würd ich es nicht benutzen .
Wär ja auch dähmlich wenn man grade die großen Fische auf die man es abgesehen hat verliert ...


----------



## Ghanja (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So, hier mal die Ausbeute des heutigen Vormittags. Neben paar Anfassern gabs mal wieder Zander (66 cm, 70 cm). Köder waren aktionslose Gummis (Zitat "schwanzlose *******") .... :q


----------



## Ocrem (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

tolle fische petri dazu#6 
ich hatte bis jetzt noch kein erfolg mit geworfenen no aktion shads


----------



## NorbertF (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo "Dünnschnurfischer",
> 
> Ihr habt ja echt große Fische mit dem leichten Gerät gefangen, aber sicher in relativ hindernissfreiem Wasser, oder?!
> 
> ...



ja klar, wo Hindernisse im Wasser sind wird Gerät benutzt das es erlaubt den Drill zu forcieren.
Mit den dünnen Schnüren muss man den Fisch ziemlich lange gegen die Bremse arbeiten lassen, lange Fluchten sind da einkalkuliert. Das geht natürlich nicht, wenn im Wasser Hindernisse sind.
Wo ich im Moment hauptsächlich angle entscheidet feines Fischen über Erfolg oder Schneidertag. Das Wasser ist so extrem klar, dass man in 2 Meter Tiefe jeden Kieselstein auf dem Boden liegen sieht.
Da mit dicker Leine fischen kannst völlig vergessen, da kann man auch direkt zu Hause bleiben. Erst wenn es dunkel wird gehen auch gröbere Montagen.


----------



## Veit (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute vormittag mal Spinnfischen an zwei Wehren.
Am ersten gabs nach fünf abgerissenen Gummifischen :r  (sonst dort maximal einer) immerhin einen 38 cm langen Barsch auf 12 cm-Kopyto in blauweiß. Schwimmt wieder!
Naja nicht gerade das worauf ich scharf bin, aber besser als nix. |rolleyes 
Am zweiten Wehr dann zum Glück keine Hänger mehr und als es schon recht heiß war dann auch mal ein Biss auf Illex Squirell-Wobbler. Und das war nix kleines. Aber eine brutale Flucht reichte aus um die Haken des Wobblers aufzubiegen. Echt ne Frechheit, dass man bei dem Preis für den Köder auch noch Haken auswechseln muss, weil sie nicht viel härter als normaler Draht sind.  :v Hätte ichs mal früher gemacht... Naja wie dem auch sei, so halt wieder ein großer Hecht oder eher sogar Wels entkommen...  #q 
Danach bin ich dann nach Hause.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri@all für die gefangenen Fische#6 

War heute mal mit nen Kumpel an nen kleinen Wehr.
Wir spinnten rum,twisterten und blinkerten.Die Rapfen waren ständig am rauben.Die Ukeleie sind nur "herumgesprungen".Aber gebissen hat gar nichts|kopfkrat Die Rapfen kriegt man dort recht schwer(mein größter da:73cm)Aber nicht mal die Zander wollten die Gummis nehmen.Vielleicht ist das Wehr zu überangelt,das die da nicht mehr beissen wollen|uhoh: 
Früher war es da besser


----------



## Bubbel2000 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ach man, es ist so heiß! Ne Abkühlung erst mal nicht in Sicht, eventuell gen Ende nächster Woche. Finds krass, wie schnell das Frühjahr wieder rum ist. Für meinen geliebten Hecht wird der Herbst wieder interessant oder halt Regen- und kühle Tage. PEtri den Fängern. Leider kann ich nie spontan los, immer Tageskarten, zu teuer, zu riskant nichts zu fangen ;-)


----------



## Waagemann (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

dickes petri an alle Fänger!!! #r immer wieder schön eure Bilder zu sehen wenn man selbst nichts fängt.#6 

Mfg waagemann|wavey: ​


----------



## Ocrem (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri veit
toller barsch#6


----------



## davis (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger! 

Ich hatte Donnerstag 2 gute Fische verloren...aber immerhin noch nen kleinen Zander und nen mittleren Hecht erwischt...
...Bilder+Bericht gibts im Lahn-Fischer-Thread 2006..

Weiterhin Petri Heil @all für die Räuberjagd!

greetz


----------



## honeybee (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Heute Hecht ca. 50cm und Barsch ca. 25cm


----------



## Seebaer (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Veit wo bleiben Deine Fangmeldungen ???


----------



## vertikal (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier noch ein gestern in der Möhnetalsperre "geschleppter" Hecht, der mit seinen rund 65 cm Länge eine tote 33 cm lange Renke am System nahm. 

Klarer Fall von Größenwahn!:q


----------



## Seebaer (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@vertikal

Petri Heil zu Deinen hecht Frank #6 #6 #6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@vertikal: endlich mal einer der richtige köder nimmt!!! nicht immer die piefigen köder, mal nen gerät ranhängen ;-) petri


----------



## Benny1982 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Huhu,

bei mir gabs am Wochenende Hecht statt dem gewollten Aal und gleich im Doppelpack.

Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger hier 

Fangbericht und Bilder gibts hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=79946

Bye,
Benny


----------



## Veit (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Veit wo bleiben Deine Fangmeldungen ???


Es sieht verdammt schlecht aus im Moment. Raubfischmäßig jedenfalls. Niedriges Wasser am Fluss, viel zu heiß, an den Seen überall Badegäste. Habe allerdings gestern einen schönen 76er Karpfen gefangen. :q


----------



## Tisie (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Norbert: Die von Dir beschriebenen Bedingungen rechtfertigen natürlich den Einsatz sehr dünner Schnüre, da würde ich sicher auch so fein fischen.

@Veit: Toller Barsch! Das mit den aufgebogenen Haken ist ja ärgerlich ... ich habe das Thema bisher immer etwas unterschätzt, aber am Samstag habe ich dann gemerkt, daß selbst ein 50er Döbel (der ja nun nicht so der große Kämpfer ist), vermeintlich gute Fliegenhaken aufbiegen kann, wenn man im Drill richtig Druck macht.

@Schleienwühle: Ein Wehr mit raubenden Rapfen? WO?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Raabiat (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch ein gestern in der Möhnetalsperre "geschleppter" Hecht, der mit seinen rund 65 cm Länge eine tote 33 cm lange Renke am System nahm.
> 
> Klarer Fall von Größenwahn!:q



Hallo Frank,
schönes Bild....Größenwahn von den kleinen kenn ich zur Genüge.

Der auf deinem Bild schaut doch sehr gut und vor allem gesund aus....schönes Foto#6


----------



## Veit (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Das wurde ja mal Zeit!
Erster Spinnruten-Wels für meinen Angelkumpel Henni. Hätte aber auch ruhig etwas größer ausfallen können. Köder war ein Illex Aragon. Döbel haben wir auch gefangen, aber nur sehr wenige und kleine.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Das wurde ja mal Zeit!
> Erster Spinnruten-Wels für meinen Angelkumpel Henni. Hätte aber auch ruhig etwas größer ausfallen können. Köder war ein Illex Aragon. Döbel haben wir auch gefangen, aber nur sehr wenige und kleine.


 
Petri mein lieber,
aber sag mal, wozu hat dein kumpel Henni da ne wasserpumpenzange in der "angelhose"??:q 
wollte er noch´n rohr verlegen|rolleyes 
(nicht so ernst nehmen BITTE)

gruß

mirco


----------



## angelkumpel (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hey an alle !!!

Habe den 1. Juli perfekt eröffnet!
23:00 Uhr 1.50 m, 35kg an der Matchrute mit 20-er Schnur !!!

Mehr darüber in ...aktuelle Wels/Wallerfänge von Dorschi !!

Petri heil an alle und und ein tolles Angeljahr !!!

..euer angelkumpel...


----------



## Veit (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Boot Angler: *gg* Wir sind immer ein bisschen ins Wasser gewatet und haben gleich ein paar Wobbler mitgenommen, die sind dann meist irgendwo im Stoff hängen geblieben. Da hilft nur die Zange.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ Boot Angler: *gg* Wir sind immer ein bisschen ins Wasser gewatet und haben gleich ein paar Wobbler mitgenommen, die sind dann meist irgendwo im Stoff hängen geblieben. Da hilft nur die Zange.


 
Na, solange ihr damit nicht die Fische landet 
sieht nur komisch aus so´ne rohrzange vorm Gemächt...
hihihi

grüße

mirco


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

maaaan, wie heiß es das denn? jede bewegung wird mit schweiß belohnt! freitag solls hier regen geben und auf 26 runterfallen. mal sehen, ob dann hier wieder ein paar fische zusammenkommen. ich werd wohl eher keine zeit haben :-(

mfg an alle, steffen


----------



## Waagemann (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

dickes Petri angelkumpel echt sauber gemacht!!!!! |supergri 

kann auch mal wieder was melden....Hecht mit...48cm was für ein ding do der hat so stark gezogen das die Rolle glühte dann hab ich sie erst mal ins wasser gepackt da gings wieder!!!!...ne quatsch bei seite war wieder mal fein was zappeln zu merken.Nach kurzen begutachten schwomm er wieder ins dicke Kraut!

Mit freundl. Gruß waagemann


----------



## bassking (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi.
Konnte gestern einen schönen Rheinzander keschern- 78cm. und 9 Pfund #6 

Ein netter Drill nach einem knallharten Biss...es gab noch einen weiteren Fehlbiss mit tiefen Rissen im Gufi- war auch ein Guter !

Köder war Gummifisch am 12g. Jigkopf.

Grüsse, Bassking.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> aber ohne Foto kann man viiel erzählen,wenn der Tag lang is  Aber ich glaube es dir und wünsche ein fettes Petri#6


 
Hallo Bassking,
du musst dich nicht rechtfertigen zu meiner "Aussage" 
Es war ja nicht ernst gemeint,deshalb diese  dahinter.Vielleicht hätte ich zusätzlich noch ein mitreinsetzen sollen.Klar ist es deine freiwillige Entscheidung,ob du Bilder einsetzt oder nicht#6 
Das was ich geschrieben habe,war lediglich als "Scherz" zuverstehen|kopfkrat 
Sorry,falls es falsch rüberkam:g 
Ich werde in Zukunft nicht mehr soeinen sch....ß posten!
So nun zurück zum Thema|offtopic 

Nochmals Petri zu deinem Zander!!!


----------



## Veit (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Der Bassking hat nochnie in irgendnem Board ein Pic reingestellt. Ich glaub ihm trotzdem, dass er die Fische fängt und was drauf hat. Also Petri Heil zum dicken Zander!
Glaube wenns ab morgen endlich mal wieder Regen gibt, müsste sich am Wochenende auch endlich mal wieder was ordentliches rauszuppeln lassen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit: darauf spekuliere ich nun auch schon lange, mal sehen, ob was geht! hauptsache ist, dass nicht so viel geangelt wurde


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin, 
hab heute Nacht nen Zander gefangen.
Köder war ein Fischfetzen welcher eigentlich für Aal bestimmt war 

Mein Kumpel konnte heute morgen noch ne wunderbare 40er Bachforelle nachlegen.


----------



## rob (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri franz!
feine fische:m
lg rob


----------



## Dorschi (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin! Hab gestern mal ein mir noch unbekanntes Wehr in der Nähe erkundet.
Ich muß sagen, es hat trotz großer Hitze Spaß gemacht.
ca 20 Döbel in Größen um die 50 haben es nicht langweilig werden lassen und ein Abschlußhecht von 61 cm, der gesprungen ist, wie eine Forelle, hat das ganze abgerundet.
Es geht also doch was!


----------



## fantazia (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

kommt drauf an in welchen gewässer
also hier geht nix ausser vllt paar barsche.
naja werde nacher auch mal wieder mitn boot raus auch wenn ich nich 
wirklich viel hoffnung auf guten fang habe.aber das wetter entschädigt ein ja dafür.


----------



## Irish-Fisher (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So nun mein Beitrag,
habe Montag abend in nem Nebenfluss des Rheines diesen Hecht von knapp 70cm gelandet. Köder war ein Spinner-GuFi-Duo!


----------



## Tisie (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil an alle glücklichen Fänger!



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin! Hab gestern mal ein mir noch unbekanntes Wehr in der Nähe erkundet.
> Ich muß sagen, es hat trotz großer Hitze Spaß gemacht.
> ca 20 Döbel in Größen um die 50 haben es nicht langweilig werden lassen und ein Abschlußhecht von 61 cm, der gesprungen ist, wie eine Forelle, hat das ganze abgerundet.
> Es geht also doch was!


Worauf hast Du die Döbel denn gefangen?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Dorschi (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bomber fat a ist zur Zeit der ideale Köder am Wehr.


----------



## Tisie (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Dorschi,



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Bomber fat a ist zur Zeit der ideale Köder am Wehr.


kannst Du mal ein Bild von dem Wobbler reinsetzen? Mich interessiert die Größe, Farbe, Tauchtiefe, Führungsweise, ... 

Vielen Dank, Matthias


----------



## bassking (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke, Veit .

Schleienwühle, meine Fänge sind 100 % ehrlich und echt.

Fake- Fangmeldungen sind das Letzte und ausserdem Quatsch.

Wozu? Für die "zahlreichen" Glückwunschschreiben hier !? 
Das habe ich - nach mittlerweile 18 Jahren Twistererfahrung -nicht nötig  
Ich stelle generell keine Bilder ins www. - persönl. Entscheidung.

Nochwas: wenn ich einen 78 er Zander poste, dann hatte er auch exakt 78cm. und keine 80 #6 

Aus die Maus, Mikimaus :g 

Bassking.


----------



## Ghanja (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

bassking wie er leibt und lebt. :m


----------



## Dart (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				bassking schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle generell keine Bilder ins www. - persönl. Entscheidung.
> Bassking.


Die Entscheidung kann man leicht ohne Vorbehalte akzeptieren 
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## bennie (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

schade eigentlich aber bei den ganzen Neidern hier durchaus zu verstehen


----------



## FischAndy1980 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Bassking,
du musst dich nicht rechtfertigen zu meiner "Aussage" 
Es war ja nicht ernst gemeint,deshalb diese  dahinter.Vielleicht hätte ich zusätzlich noch ein mitreinsetzen sollen.Klar ist es deine freiwillige Entscheidung,ob du Bilder einsetzt oder nicht#6 
Das was ich geschrieben habe,war lediglich als "Scherz" zuverstehen|kopfkrat 
Sorry,falls es falsch rüberkam:g 
Ich werde in Zukunft nicht mehr soeinen sch....ß posten!
So nun zurück zum Thema|offtopic 

Nochmals Petri zu deinem Zander!!!


----------



## Veit (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hab heute morgen eine richtig schwarze Stunde erlebt.
Um 4 klingelte der Wecker und dann bin ich zu einer Tour an ein etwas weiter entferntes Gewässer aufgebrochen, wo ich genau vor drei Wochen mal 6 Zander gefangen hatte, danach dann bei drei weiteren Versuchen allerdings nur noch Hecht- und Barschbisse bekam.
Nun war es diesmal genau wie an dem Erfolgstag, dass es am Tag zuvor ordentlich geregnet hatte. 
Und tatsächlich bekam ich nach etwa einer halben Stunde einen Biss auf schwarz-weißen Kopyto gleich nachdem der Gummifisch aufgeplatscht aber noch lange nicht zum Grund gesunken war. Dachte dass ist ein Hecht, aber ein schöner Zander von etwa 70 cm tauchte direkt vor mir auf UND schüttelte sich im allerletzten Moment noch frei. Ärgerlich, aber ich war sicher da geht noch mehr... Vielleicht wäre es auch so gewesen, aber ein paar Minuten später rutschte ich dann dummerweise blöd aus und meine schöne Tom Hawk-Rute knallte voll auf den Beton. Leider hat sie dabei nen Schaden wegbekommen und der Angeltag ist vorerst gelaufen, da ich ja keine andere mithatte. 
Sch..., Fuck, Shit!!!! (sorry!) Aber sowas ist echt voll zum Kotzen. :v 
Werde da heute mittag trotzdem nochmal hinfahren und dann hol ich da verdammt nochmal nen Fisch aus den Fluten! |gr:


----------



## Aalfreak (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Veit: 

Das ist ausgeprägter Jagtinstinkt.#6 

Schade um die Rute aber Schwund gibts immer.

Angreifen Veit, immer angreifen! 

Gruß!
Aalfreak#h


----------



## bennie (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Das ist ärgerlich.... wenn ich mit dem Auto am Wasser bin, sind da immer Ersatzruten drin. Nichts ist blöder als am Wasser ohne Rute zu stehen


----------



## Schnupi.FX (8. Juli 2006)

*Cospudener See*

Mahlzeit,

war heute früh am Cospuderner See. Hat leider nix auf Castic Real Bait gezupft. Nach dem ich dann schön naß war bin ich trotz idyllischer Natur wieder nach Hause.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit diesem See? Welche stellen sind Erfolg versprechend? Habe dort noch nie einen Angler gesehen. Angeblich sollen ja schöne Hechte drin sein oder ist das ein Märchen?

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier geht wenig. Ein Minihecht auf Jerk überm Kraut und kleine Barsche...Echt nervig. Bei uns hier läufts in den Gewässern immer nur im Herbst und Frühjahr gut, find ich langsam echt zum :v
Will nach Hause;-)


----------



## Veit (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bei mir hat der zweite Anlauf auch nicht mehr viel gebracht. Ein ganz vernünftiger Barsch von ca. 35 cm auf schwarzweißen 12 cm Kopyto und ein riesengroßer   Hecht auf Illex-Squirell.


----------



## Ocrem (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

trotzdem petri euch beiden ihr seid wenigstens am wasser gewessen#6 

und der barsch is doch schon sehr geil


----------



## Pfützenangler (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute auch auf der Jagdt an meinem Lieblingsgewässer und habe innerhalb von fünfzehn Minuten zwei gefleckte Räuber verhaften können  
Gebissen ham se auf den Wallerblinker von Spro den ich mir heute Morgen erst besorgt habe#6 

Der kleinere ist 64 cm und hat ca 1600g und der andere 73cm und war exact 2571 schwer.
Jetzt sind se nur noch Filets!!!


----------



## bennie (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

dickes Petri, lass es dir schmecken #6 

ich muss auch mal wieder ... hat nur kein Kumpel Zeit *kotz*


----------



## Pfützenangler (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke,danke wird langsam Zeit dass Du Volljährig (was immer das auch sein mag|kopfkrat )wirst und mobil bist
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auch Dir Petri beim nächsten Wassergang


----------



## bennie (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

glaub mir, an meinem Gebi werde ich den Schein haben 
fange Oktober endlich an... ^^

aber immer alleine Angeln bockt auch nicht.. bei der Hitze gehts eh nur nachts gut.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil#a  @pfützenangler#6


----------



## Pfützenangler (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Dank und schlagt auch zu!!!


----------



## Raabiat (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich durfte auch endlich mal wieder erfolgreich angeln gehn...

wen's interessiert der klickt hier :q|wavey:


----------



## Veit (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute morgen mit Boardi Murphy88 ein bisschen Gufieren. Konnte einen ca. 50er Zander auf schwarzweißen Kopyto fangen, der wieder schwimmen durfte. Innerhalb kurzer Zeit gab es noch mehrere Fehlbisse, dann war der Schwarm wohl weggezogen und trotz eifrigem Probieren gelang es nicht ihn nochmal aufzufinden.


----------



## Pfützenangler (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Veit!
Bist Du 100 Pro sicher dass der Bursche n 50er war sieht größer aus|kopfkrat 
Gruß Pfütze


----------



## Veit (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Pfützenangler: Hab den nicht gemessen, aber reicht mir wenn ichs in etwa schätze. Messen tue ich nur Fische, bei denen mich die Größe auch wirklich interessiert


----------



## bassking (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Um die 60 würd´ ich mal sagen |wavey: 

Bassking.


----------



## Veit (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War am vergangenen Abend nochmal an ein Saalewehr gezogen um einen weiteren Versuch auf Zander zu starten.
Es sollte aber anders kommen. 
Direkt vorm Ufer bekam ich in der Dämmerung auf einen 12 cm Kopyto-Gummifisch in der Farbe schwarzweiß einen dumpfen Zupfer, bei dem ich eigentlich vermutete, dass ich die Krautkante gestreift habe. Dann kam aber Bewegung in die ganze Sache und nach drei spannenden Drillminuten konnte ich einen tollen Hecht von 96 cm landen. Der zweite in diesem Jahr der die Metermarke knapp verfehlt hat, aber trotzdem ein Superfisch, der mir wesentlich lieber als ein Zander ist, schließlich ist der Hecht ja mein persönlicher Liebling.
Ich konnte leider nur ein Foto machen auf dem der Fisch nicht komplett drauf ist, da der Akku der Digi dann schlapp machte, aber letztendlich zählt ja eh nur, dass man ihn gefangen hat. Der schöne Esox durfte dann wieder zurück in die Saale.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hammer Fisch!
Wenn ich solch einen Fisch fange, dann setze ich ihn nicht wieder zurück, da ich solche Riesen selten fange!
Mein Hechtrekord liegt bei 74 cm, und dass ist net viel! 

Aber es sollte mehr Angler von deiner Sorte geben VEIT denn dann bleibt auch noch mal der ein oder andere Fisch für uns Ansitzangler übrig!#6


----------



## Veit (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ TdF: Nicht nur für die Ansitzangler  Auch die Spinnangler, die diesen Burschen an der ziemlich überangelten Stelle scheinbar über die ganzen Jahre nicht erwischt haben, sollen ja die Chance bekommen den nochmal zu fangen 
Es ist dort anspruchsvoll überhaupt mal einen Biss auf Kunstköder zu bekommen, weil die Fische wirklich alles kennen was aus Plastik, Blech, Holz und Gummi ist. Von daher zählt dieser Hecht für mich mehr als der 98er, den ich Anfang Juni an einer anglerisch sehr ruhigen Strecke gefangen habe.


----------



## Leif (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Veit.

Deine Fische sehen wirklich größer aus. gerade der Zander. Die genauen Daten sind aber auch egal.
Petri zu den schönen Fischen


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

der drill dauerte nur 3minuten!!Haste ne wallerrute genommen oder was??


----------



## Veit (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ JD:Nee, ich drille hart und kompromisslos. Von weich eingestellten Bremsen halte ich nichts, wohlmöglich um sich dann noch damit  zu rühmen, dass man den Fisch ne halbe Stunde gedrillt hat.


----------



## Leif (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Veit:

Angels du eigentlich mit geflochtener?


----------



## Veit (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Leif: Beim  Spinnfischen (fast) immer.Beim Ansitz lieber Mono.
@ JD: Wegen der Rute.Es war ne normale Spinne mit 55 g WG.


----------



## Leif (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Du hast doch früher Fireline gefischt oder?
Darf ich frage welche Stärke?


----------



## Veit (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Leif: Einmal und nie wieder! Ist ne Sch...-Schnur wie ich finde. War glaub ich ne 15er. Aber überhaupt nicht abriebfest, fasert sehr schnell aus.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Welche fischt du jetzt??


----------



## Leif (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Und welche nimmst du jetzt?
Brauche nämlich neue.
Meine Fireline ist nämlich auch gerissen.
Kann jetzt nen Hecht immer an seinem standplatz beobachten, der meinen Wobbler im maul hängen hat.


----------



## Veit (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Cormoran Zoom 7. 0,14er.
Bin ich sehr zufrieden mit.


----------



## Leif (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dann muss ich die mal testen.
Hast du mit der auch die Welse rausbekommen?
und was trägt die ungefähr?


----------



## Marc38120 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

super hecht veit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! meine glückwünsche


----------



## Veit (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Leif: Ja hab ich. Seit letztes Jahr November im Dauereinsatz (Schonzeit mal ausgenommen) und kein einziges Mal hat sie im Drill schlapp gemacht.


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

schönes Ding ! deinen nick mit "Saalemeister" trägst du wohl nicht von ungefähr .... :m
beneide dich um dein anscheinend erstklassiges Spinnfischer revier vor deiner Haustür !


----------



## Veit (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ HD4ever: Hehe, das ist eher als Parodie auf "Weltmeister" zu verstehen.


----------



## Ocrem (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri zum tollen fisch veit#6


----------



## zander55 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Veit, toller Fisch!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So ich waqr heute morgen noch kurz los!!Natürlich auf meister esox!Nach 5 Würfen an einem seerosenfeld nahm ein Hecht meinen gezupfeten Köfi und ich lies ihm kurz zeit ihn zu nehmen!!Danach anhieb und kurzer Drill!!Der Hecht war garnicht mal so schlecht mit seinen 74cm!! Ihn nahm ich mit und probierte es weiter!Doch es pasierte nix mehr!!:c


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri mein lieber... :m 
das ist doch garnicht so schlecht??
n 74ér ist doch wirklich n netter Hecht #r 

weiterhin Petri Heil auf Meister Esox und natürlich alle anderen auch.

grüße

mirco


----------



## Veit (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Junger Dorschler: Auch von mir Petri zu deinem Hecht!


----------



## Tisie (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil, junger Dorschler! In Deinem Alter habe ich von solchen Fischen nur geträumt |rolleyes 

@Veit: Auch an Dich Petri Heil, wirklich schöne Fische! Die sehen bei Dir wirklich sehr groß aus, der 96er könnte auch 20cm länger sein - gutes Posing  ... hast Du eigentlich immer Deinen persönlichen Fotografen dabei oder machst Du die Bilder per Selbstauslöser? Verwendest Du ein Stativ und wenn ja welches? Was ist das denn für eine Verletzung an der rechten Seite des Hechtes?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dankje,aber ich bin ja nun auch schon seit 6 jahren im Geschäft!!Jetzt will ich heute abend noch einwenig auf Hecht aber mit Pose!!Mal sehen!!Schade hätte gerne nen foto gemacht,aber meine schwester hat meine digi mit nach england genommen:c


----------



## doggie (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> @Veit: Auch an Dich Petri Heil, wirklich schöne Fische! Die sehen bei Dir wirklich sehr groß aus, der 96er könnte auch 20cm länger sein - gutes Posing  ...


 
Große Fische UND große Hände.....|supergri |sagnix 

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

oh ich konnte heute nix mehr fangen!!Aber ich konnte mehre barsche beim rauben beobachten


----------



## zandersonne (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @mobydick: 8kg, also 16 pfund bei 79 cm???? nicht vielleicht eher 8pfund, also 4kg??? wenn deine angaben richtig sind, ist das ja ein klopps :-D


 
Ich bin die Zeugin, mußte auch 2x messen und auf die Waage schauen, habe ihn gekeschert :m und es fühlte sich auch wie 8 kg an#6 , super dicke und einzigartige Filets, hat ober lecker geschmeckt. Ein Prachtkerl - man kann es ruhig glauben, so etwas gibts! Habe mich für moby(dick) gefreut, aber demnächst bin ich mal dran  ! Gönne es jedem, viel Glück!


----------



## fantazia (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				zandersonne schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin die Zeugin, mußte auch 2x messen und auf die Waage schauen, habe ihn gekeschert :m und es fühlte sich auch wie 8 kg an#6 , super dicke und einzigartige Filets, hat ober lecker geschmeckt. Ein Prachtkerl - man kann es ruhig glauben, so etwas gibts! Habe mich für moby(dick) gefreut, aber demnächst bin ich mal dran  ! Gönne es jedem, viel Glück!


nen hecht 79cm und 16 pfund??irgendwie bissle unrealistisch ausser er futtert gerne blei|supergri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> nen hecht 79cm und 16 pfund??irgendwie bissle unrealistisch ausser er futtert gerne blei|supergri


Ich hatte letzten Monat einen Hecht von 95 cm der war schon sehr,sehr fett.
Der hatte aber gerade mal 11 Pfund.
Kann ja bei Interesse morgen mal ein Bild einstellen.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Zum Vergleich, der hier hatte 8,6 kg. Schau Dir Deine Waage noch mal genau an, die zeigt bestimm lbs an!!!


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dennoch natürlich ein dickes Petri Heil von mir!


----------



## Veit (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Der Traum von einer guten Zanderstelle ist heute abend leider geplatzt. Nachdem ich es dort letzte Woche bereits probiert hatte und immer in der Dämmerung etliche Fehlbisse auf Gummifisch kassierte (War echt zum wahnsinnig werden!), konnte ich nun endlich mal herausfinden, wer mich da in die Irre führte. Es waren doch tatsächlich Döbel. Bei insgesamt etwa zehn Bissen auf Kopytos in schwarzweiß konnte ich diesmal 3 halbstarke Dickköpfe (um die 40 cm) dingfest machen. Schade, hätte ich an dieser Stelle wirklich eher auf Zander getippt, da ich dort sonst mit der Spinnrute nie sonderlich viele Döbel gefangen habe und nochdazu ist Gummifisch ja nicht gerade so der Topp-Köder für Döbel. 

@ Tinsie: Nee, meist mach ich Pics per Selbstauslöser. Stativ hab ich da nicht. Einfach die Cam irgendwo draufstellen. Ein dicker Ast, Pfahl oder Mauer is ja fast immer in der Nähe.
Woher die Verletzung des Hechtes kommt weiß ich leider nicht, er hat auf der anderen Seite auch noch zwei solche Wunden gehabt. Sieht weder nach Kormoran noch nach einer Verletzung aus, die ein anderer räuber ihm zugefügt hat. Keine Ahnung...


----------



## bassking (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ein 80er Hecht hat 6 Pfund außerhalb der Laichzeit.

8kg. ist definitiv Quatsch :g 

Bassking.


----------



## Ocrem (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

habe wo anders letztens erst solche fischverletzungen gesehn aber sie konnten sich auch keinen "reim" draus machen...

@franky tolle pic kannte ich noch garnicht cool in pose gesetzt den herrn esox


----------



## zandersonne (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> nen hecht 79cm und 16 pfund??irgendwie bissle unrealistisch ausser er futtert gerne blei|supergri


 
wieso HECHT ? Es war ein ZANDER !!!


----------



## Holger (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				zandersonne schrieb:
			
		

> wieso HECHT ? Es war ein ZANDER !!!


 
Ein 79er Zander wiegt auch nur um 8 Pfund. |rolleyes


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Franky: jo, das kann sein...nicht schlimm, kann ja mal passieren ;-)


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Keine Frage, bleibt trotzdem ein schöner Fang! 

btw: Vernachlässigt mir die Uni nicht!!!


----------



## Tisie (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Ocrem & Veit,



			
				Ocrem schrieb:
			
		

> habe wo anders letztens erst solche fischverletzungen gesehn aber sie konnten sich auch keinen "reim" draus machen...


die Form der Verletzung bei Veit's Hecht ist ja recht rund ... vielleicht stammt sie von einem Neunauge? Gibt es die denn in der Saale? Kennt sich jemand damit aus, wie Verletzungen von Neunaugen aussehen?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

uni vernachlässigen??? die lieben wir beide über alles )))
ist bald semesterende, da fällt man in ein loch...aber der motivation wegen werd ich mal den text ändern! ;-)


----------



## Ocrem (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@tisie wäre natürlich ne möglichkeit aber ich glaub nicht das es da neunaugen gibt|kopfkrat 

zumal der hecht mit recht gleichen verletzungen in einem see gefangen wurde wo motorboot fahren verboten ist

naja genau wirds wohl keiner sagen können


----------



## Veit (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Tinsie: Das es da Neunaugen gibt wäre mir neu.


----------



## roman (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Leute,

da ich jetzt auch mal zeit finde, ein Zander, den ich gestern in der Donau bei Linz gefangen habe. Es war ein sehr überraschender Fang, da ich mit 12er mono und 18er Haken, mit einer Made, gefischt habe. Eigentlich wollte ich ja Köderfische zum Zanderfischen fangen :q .

Der Zander hatte 54 cm, im weiteren Verlauf habe ich dann nur noch einen ca 30er fangen können (diesmal mit Köderfisch).

Lg roman


----------



## Ocrem (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

na da ein dickes petri dazu#6


----------



## Lionhead (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Die überraschenden Fänge sind doch immer wieder die Schönsten.
Petri Heil zu deinem Stipp-Zander.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Dorschi (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wollte nur kurz meinen 58er Zander von gestern abend melden!
Hat kurt vor´m Dunkelwerden meinem Squirrelchen nicht wiederstehen können.
Hatte 1 H vorher noch einen Hammerbiß, aber die Bremse noch zu weich eingestellt, so daß der Anhieb nicht saß! 
Vermutlich Rapfen oder Hecht


----------



## Leif (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte nur kurz meinen 58er Zander von gestern abend melden!
> Hat kurt vor´m Dunkelwerden meinem Squirrelchen nicht wiederstehen können.
> Hatte 1 H vorher noch einen Hammerbiß, aber die Bremse noch zu weich eingestellt, so daß der Anhieb nicht saß!
> Vermutlich Rapfen oder Hecht




Wo warst du denn am angeln?


----------



## Dorschi (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

wie fast immer, an der Saale!


----------



## Waagemann (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Leute wirklich sauber gemacht !!!
veit was ist mit der kaputten Rute wo du letztens draufgetreten hattest?war heutze auch mal wieder mit der Spinne los und blackfox am 1.Tümpel ging nichts und am 2.warens ein paar Barsche!naja was solls.Ach übrigens ich fische auch die Cora- Zoom 0,14er ist wirklich gut kann mich nicht beschweren.Bis dann 
Waagemann​


----------



## Veit (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Waagemann: Werde wohl ein neues Spitzenteil bestellen. Das Handteil hat zum Glück nix wegbekommen.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nabend

Ich komme gerade vom angeln.
Hauptfisch war Barsch und davon habe ich 11 Stück gefangen der größte was ca 40cm lang und die anderen so um die 20cm und eine Schleie als schönen Beifang die einer länge von 49cm.


----------



## Waagemann (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hey leute,
habt ihr´nen tip für´ne neue spinnrolle ,weil meine hat es letztens entschärft und ich weiß nicht wirklich welche ich als nächstens nehmen werde?.Ich habe/hatte eine mitchell avocet g2000 und da hat´s mir das getriebe zerrubbt!#q 

Mit freundl. Gruß waagemann​


----------



## fantazia (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Waagemann schrieb:
			
		

> hey leute,
> habt ihr´nen tip für´ne neue spinnrolle ,weil meine hat es letztens entschärft und ich weiß nicht wirklich welche ich als nächstens nehmen werde?.Ich habe/hatte eine mitchell avocet g2000 und da hat´s mir das getriebe zerrubbt!#q
> 
> Mit freundl. Gruß waagemann​


shimano stradic fb


----------



## bennie (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Waagemann schrieb:
			
		

> hey leute,
> 
> habt ihr´nen tip für´ne neue spinnrolle ,weil meine hat es letztens entschärft und ich weiß nicht wirklich welche ich als nächstens nehmen werde?.Ich habe/hatte eine mitchell avocet g2000 und da hat´s mir das getriebe zerrubbt!#q​
> 
> Mit freundl. Gruß waagemann​


hehe, hab ne s2000 mit multifil im einsatz, wäre heute fast anne ostsee gekommen aber das is ne andere geschichte....
ich rechne eigentlich damit, dass sie von der spinnbelastung schaden nimmt, alles eine frage der zeit... |kopfkrat


----------



## the doctor (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend
> 
> Ich komme gerade vom angeln.
> Hauptfisch war Barsch und davon habe ich 11 Stück gefangen der größte was ca 40cm lang und die anderen so um die 20cm und eine Schleie als schönen Beifang die einer länge von 49cm.




sag mal, sollem die Fische alle tot sein auf diesem Bild?
wenn ja,dann setze demnächst mal das "Messer" an, wenn du schon Fisch mitnimmst.


----------



## fantazia (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du schon Fisch mitnimmst.


fische mitnehmen is ja auch so böse................



ps:  zuerst betäuben dann mitn messerstich töten.sollte man auf jeden fall so handhaben!!!


----------



## the doctor (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> fische mitnehmen is ja auch so böse................
> 
> 
> 
> ps:  zuerst betäuben dann mitn messerstich töten.sollte man auf jeden fall so handhaben!!!


das war jetzt ohne Hintergedanken, allgemein bezogen
lassen wir das!
mir geht es nur darum, das der Fisch eher betäubt aussieht und noch nicht getötet.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Das Abstechen hab ich völlig vergessen gehabt.
Die Schleie schwimmt wieder.

Ich werde aufjeden Fall die Fische abstechen.


----------



## fantazia (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> das war jetzt ohne Hintergedanken, allgemein bezogen


ok dann sorry.hörte sich aber  so an als wenn nen c&r´er so hintergründig sagen will das fische mitnehmen falsch is.


----------



## fantazia (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Das Abstechen hab ich völlig vergessen gehabt.
> Die Schleie schwimmt wieder.
> 
> Ich werde aufjeden Fall die Fische abstechen.


du darfst auf keinen fall nen fisch auf sand legen wenn du ihn releasen willst.die ganze schleim schicht vom schlei wird putt sein und mit pech wird sie sterben oder pilzerkrankungen kriegen.


----------



## the doctor (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> ok dann sorry.hörte sich aber wieder so an als wenn nen c&r´er so hintergründig sagen will das fische mitnehmen schlecht is.



nein, bezog sich eher auf:
er soll den Fisch anständig töten, wenn er ihn schon mitnimmt(hört sich irgendwie besser an:m)
und einen Fisch den er wieder zurücksetzt nicht in den Sand zulegen


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich werd mich jetzt auf jeden Fall bessern.


----------



## the doctor (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd mich jetzt auf jeden Fall bessern.



ok,.....
trotzdem schöne Fänge!!!!#6#6
war kein Vorwurf, man sollte sich halt mit Verantwortungsbewusstsein am Wasser verhalten


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke das du es mir mitgeteilt hast.


----------



## fantazia (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri heil nochmal nachträglich#6
glaub ich werde morgen auch mal wieder los bissle nachtangeln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hmmm ob die Fische das überlebt haben#c 

Erst in den Sand legen und dann wieder schwimmen lassen...|rolleyes 


DAS MACHT KEINEN SINN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fantazia (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm ob die Fische das überlebt haben#c
> 
> Erst in den Sand legen und dann wieder schwimmen lassen...|rolleyes
> 
> ...


wieso die?er hat nur die schleie released


----------



## Junger Dorschler (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Oh war heute an nem kleinen super braschteich!!Die jungrotuagen spielten zu 1000senden an der oberfläche und da zwischen hechte und barsche!!Gefangen habe ich auf eenen 3cm Kopyto in Weiß!!Insgesamt 23 Barsche und einen 45cm Hecht!!Morgen gehts wieder los!!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jetzt möchte ich hier mal einen Fang posten, der für mich ein ganz besonderer ist: Mein Sohn Leonard (8) hat endlich seinen ersten Fisch gefangen!

Wir waren an einem Bach, in dem es Döbel, Barsche und auch Bachforellen gibt - auf die hatten wir's auch abgesehen. Und wieder will kein Fisch an seine Angel. Ich hatte aber nun einmal beschlossen, dass heute der Knoten platzen müsse, also bleiben wir noch ein bisschen - und noch ein bisschen, wir feilen an der Köderführung, an der Einholgeschwindigkeit, nichts geht.

Schließlich sage ich zu ihm: "Diese Brücke da, fast bei unserem Auto, da versuchen wir's noch einmal." Ich probiere aus, wie es gehen würde, wenn man den Wobbler unter der Brücke durchtreiben liesse, um ihn dann langsam einzuholen - Biss! Mist - falsche Rute! Bei ihm müsst ihr beissen, nicht bei mir!

Dann ist Leonard an der Reihe. Erster Versuch - wieder nichts. Zweiter Versuch. Jetzt ist der Salmo Hornet unter der Brücke - da, die Rute (180cm, WG 1-5g) krümmt sich! Leonard kämpft lautlos und sichtlich aufgeregt mit dem Fisch, da ist er auch schon - es ist ein Döbel von exakt 30cm.

Der Bann ist gebrochen!


----------



## Ocrem (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

na da petri an den stolzen fänger


----------



## bennie (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Glaub mir, einmal infiziert wird der nicht mehr von diesem wunderbaren Hobby loskommen 

Petri an deinen Sohn!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@wasserpatscher: was hat der kleine Mann denn da für eine Angel wenn man fragen darf? 
MfG steffen


----------



## Wasserpatscher (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @wasserpatscher: was hat der kleine Mann denn da für eine Angel wenn man fragen darf?
> MfG steffen



Spro ExcluSpin 180cm, Wg 1-5 g. Habe noch die 210er, Wg 5-25, und hatte mal die 300er, 30-60g (weitergegeben an einen Freund) - alles gute Ruten!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> wieso die?er hat nur die schleie released


 
oki-nehme "die" zurück und schreibe ob das DIE!!! Schleie überlebt hat..........:m 

Gruß stefan#h


----------



## Veit (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Habe gestern abend einen Ansitz gemacht, nachdem mich mein Kumpel Henni überredet hat mal eine Stelle zu gehen von der ich eigentlich nix halte. 
Es ließ sich aber wieder Erwarten gut an! Erstmal wurde geblinkert und schon nach kurzer Zeit fing ich einen 35er Barsch auf schwarzweißen Kopyto-Gummifisch, der wieder schwimmen durfte. Kumpel Henni bekam einen guten Hecht auf Illex Aragon-Wobbler dran, der leider kurz vor der Landung ausschlitzte. 
Dann legte jeder eine Rute mit Köfi und eine mit Tauwurm aus. Kaum rausgeworfen zuppelte es schon an meiner Köderfischrute. Leider Anhieb versemmelt. Neue Plötze dran, wieder raus und der nächste Fehlbiss, diesmal fehlte der Kopf des Köfis. Und dann ein paar Minuten später schon wieder ein Biss und diesmal saß der Anhieb. Ein schöner Zander von 61 cm. Der musste dann dran glauben und wird Sonntag mein Mittagessen. Dann tat sich längere Zeit nix. Hendrik hatte leider bis zum Schluss garkeinen Biss auf die Grundruten. Kurz vor dem Einpacken klingelte es dann an meiner Köderfischrute aber doch nochmal. Der Anhieb saß und kräftige Kopfstöße am anderen Ende verrieten meinen Gegner. Diesmal war es ein feiner Zander von genau 70 cm, der wieder schwimmen durfte zumal er im Gegensatz zu dem ersten auch nicht so tief geschluckt hatte.
Ein guter Abend, jedenfalls für mich! :q


----------



## Stefan6 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Irgendwie hat Veit nen Lieblings Polo-Shirt|supergri #h


----------



## Veit (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jep, weil ich mit dem fast immer was fange! Ehrlich issn bissel Aberglaube im Spiel. Letztes Jahr hatte ich immerson weißblaues Hemd, mit den hats auch fast immer geklappt.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich hab auch immer das gleiche meistens an, auf jeden Fall seit einiger Zeit jetzt den Profiblinker Angelhut , gehört dazu, finde ich und solange es fängt, fängts ;-) petri


----------



## Marc38120 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri zu deinen tollen zander!!!!! at veit

gruß

marc


----------



## Seebaer (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Jep, weil ich mit dem fast immer was fange! Ehrlich issn bissel Aberglaube im Spiel. Letztes Jahr hatte ich immerson weißblaues Hemd, mit den hats auch fast immer geklappt.


 
Wo gibts das Shirt zu kaufen ??? :q :q :q


----------



## Raabiat (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich zieh auch immer die selben Klamotten an....und wenn man das ne Weile durchhält kommen auch irgendwann keine Mücken mehr....nur noch Fliegen :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Petri zu euren Fängen @Wasserpatscher und Veit


----------



## Ocrem (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

perti veit 
und wieder so klasse fische#6


----------



## Waagemann (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dickes Petri Veit wirklich geile fische.#6 Mann ich würde auch mal gerne einen Zander fangen aber bei uns ist das hier sch.... ! .Und auch ein digges Petri an die anderen Fänger!!!#6 

Mfg Waagemann


----------



## Seebaer (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Waagemann schrieb:
			
		

> Dickes Petri Veit wirklich geile fische.#6 Mann ich würde auch mal gerne einen Zander fangen aber bei uns ist das hier sch.... ! .Und auch ein digges Petri an die anderen Fänger!!!#6
> 
> Mfg Waagemann


 
Mußt Dir das Shirt von Veit mal ausleihen, dann klappts auch mit den Zandern  :m


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Södele endlich hab ich auch mal meinen ersten maßigen Zander gefangen. Fangzeit war c.a. 22:30 Ort: Rhein bei Geisenheim: Köder: Gummifisch (phosphoreszierend ) eigentlich wollt ich auf Aal angeln aber mangels Aktivität an den Wurm und Köfi- Ruten hab ich nebenbei mit der Spinnrute hantiert was sich auch promt gelohnt hat. Der Biss kam 3m vorm Ufer und der Zander hat den Gufi sauber inhaliert da war kein entkommen |supergri Muss nen ganz schönen Hunger gehabt haben. Immerhin hatte der Fisch gerade mal 53 cm und der Shad war jetzt nicht soo klein. Magen war völlig leer deshalb wohl auch der Appetit |rolleyes


----------



## Veit (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ all: Thanks für die Petris!

@ Seebaer: P&C 
Und das klappt wirklich.  Hatte die ganzen Tage davor seit ich den großen Hecht gefangen hatte immer was anderes an beim Angeln und bis auf einen schönen Aal (mit weißblauem Glückhemd) nur Kleinkram gefangen. 
Und heute vormittag ohne Glücksshirt hab ich natürlich nix gefangen. *grrr*  

@ Ocrem: Bald machmer da auch mal nen Ansitz.  Dann aber jeder mit Plötzen als Köfi. Mein Kumpel hatte nämlich gestern Gründlinge dran, ich Plötzen. Hab mir im nachhinein nämlich überlegt, dass die Jungs vielleicht die Gründlinge nicht wollten und er deshalb keinen Biss hatte.

@ Wallerschreck: Petri zu deinem ersten maßigen Zander. An meinen ersten maßigen kann ich mich auch noch erinnern wie heute obwohls nun schon einige Jahre her ist. Das ist immer ein besonderes Erlebnis!


----------



## Waagemann (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@seebär,
wenn es bei uns Zander geben würde würde ich vielleicht ja sogar mal den einen oder anderen fangen aber es gibt ja keine das ist ja der Mist!!!!!!!|motz: 

Konnte aber trotzdem gestern mal wieder einen schönen 55er Hecht überlisten!Ist zwar kein Riese gewesen aber war mal wieder schön zu sehen das in den Tümpel noch was geht.Ich hatte ihn auf so´nen schwarz-roten Liddlwobbler und wo ich ihn so ziemlich am Ufer hatte hackte sich der eine Drilling im Schilf fest und ich musste erstmal noch´ne Rund rumfriemeln eher ich ihn abgekriegt habe.Als ich alles befreit hatte löste sich die mittlere Verankerung samt Sprengring und Drilling und der Hecht schwomm jetzt fast wieder zurrück ins Wasser:c !!! Aber ich habe ihn dann noch geschnappt,abgehackt und kurz danach wieder schwimmen lassen.​ 
Mit freundl. Gruß waagemann#h​


----------



## PulheimerHecht (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hehe, Petri zum 55er Hecht, aber da erkennt man ja wieder die gute Billig Discounter Qualität.

Auch wenn ich nicht so viel Geld habe lege ich besonders beim angeln wert auf Qualität 

Gruß Andre


----------



## Ocrem (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Waagemann schrieb:
			
		

> ​
> habe ihn dann noch geschnappt,abgehackt und kurz danach wieder schwimmen lassen.​
> 
> ​


 
und dann schwamm er denn noch weiter so abgeha*ck*t? 

petri dazu auch wenns kein riese war hats bestimmt trotzdem spass gemacht#6


----------



## Veit (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Es geht auch mal ohne Glücksshirt.
Dann muss es eben der Salmo Perch-Wobbler richten. :q 
60er Zander, der gleich beim vierten Wurf an der Fangstelle gebissen hat und wieder schwimmen durfte.


----------



## Seebaer (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Gestern Abend einen zander mit 45cm auf Köfi. Der kleine durfte wieder schwimmen. Soll lieber mal seine Großeltern vorbei schicken.

@Veit 
Petri zu Deinen Zander. Eigentlich müßtest die ja schon alle beim Vornamen kennen


----------



## Raabiat (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zu euren Fängen!!! Hab gestern auch mal wieder Fisch in den Händen halten dürfen, gehört aber nich hier rein #4



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> @Veit
> Petri zu Deinen Zander. Eigentlich müßtest die ja schon alle beim Vornamen kennen



Nicht nur das, die sind schon eigens für Veit gepierct und der Haken schlüpft immer durch das selbe Loch:q:q Noch ein paar Jahre und die Evolution ergibt Saale-Zander und -Hechte mit vorgestanzten Löchern für alle Drillingsgrößen :q:q


----------



## Seebaer (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> Petri zu euren Fängen!!! Hab gestern auch mal wieder Fisch in den Händen halten dürfen, gehört aber nich hier rein
> :q:q


 
Warst in der Nordsee Fisch essen oder hast Aquarium geputzt |supergri :m |supergri


----------



## Raabiat (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Warst in der Nordsee Fisch essen oder hast Aquarium geputzt |supergri :m |supergri


Nordsee ist zwar nur 50m weit weg, ist mir aber schon zu weit:q
Aquarium besitze ich nicht. Bei 24m² Wohnfläche geb ich keinen Zentimeter für sowas weg:q

Ich war zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben Renken-Angeln...theoretisch ja auch kleine Räuber, gehört aber hier nicht rein, find ich:q
Aber ein Mega-Mordsspass diese Angelei....echt klasse Fische und feine Angelei...ich hoff mal das es nicht das letzte Mal für mich war|supergri


----------



## Dorschi (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Tja ich hatte gestern etwas Pech! ein 65- 70er Zander beim Handlanden Haken abgeschüttelt! Und das, obwohl ich Dussel den Kescher danebenliegen hatte!
Dann wurde ich auf dem Heimweg noch von den netten Herren in Grün zur Kasse gebeten, weil ich meinen Tacho aus den augen gelassen hatte!
"Absoluter Glückstag"


----------



## tapaesser (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Tja ich hatte gestern etwas Pech! ein 65- 70er Zander beim Handlanden Haken abgeschüttelt! Und das, obwohl ich Dussel den Kescher danebenliegen hatte!
> Dann wurde ich auf dem Heimweg noch von den netten Herren in Grün zur Kasse gebeten, weil ich meinen Tacho aus den augen gelassen hatte!
> "Absoluter Glückstag"




Mein absolutes Beileid Dorschi.

Aber sehe es positiv, vieleicht hast Du den Grünen ja mal auf Deinem Stuhl.

Links betäuben und recht bohren.:q

Rache kann so grausam sein.


----------



## Student (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Tja ich hatte gestern etwas Pech! ein 65- 70er Zander beim Handlanden Haken abgeschüttelt!



Ach, wieso Pech...das war doch astreines C&R #6

Der nächste Zander wartet bestimmt schon.

Mfg

Student


----------



## Dorschi (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Tja mit dem hätte ich meine Wettschulden begleichen können!
Ich habe mit meinem Lieblingsitaliener gewettet, daß wir die WM gewinnen.


----------



## Veit (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Eben hats an der Spinnrute bei mir auch schon wieder ein bisschen gerappelt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1220308&postcount=109


----------



## Adrian* (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hammerhart...
Dein wievielter war das?


----------



## Veit (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Adrian: Vierter Meterwels dieses Jahr und einen hatte ich ja noch knapp unter einen Meter.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

mit dem auto abgeholt? vom spielen oder woher? musste er nach hause? aufklären bitte!!!


----------



## honeybee (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



> Routiniert habe ich den Burschen rangedrillt und konnte ihn nach fünf Minuten per Wallergriff *unter dem Applaus einiger Zuschauer landen*


Naja das iss doch ganz nach Deinem Geschmack. Der Held von der Saale:q

Trotzdem Petri.......

Ist halt Mist, wenn man nur mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs sein kann und auf andere angewiesen ist......


----------



## Raabiat (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zum Wels.....das Todesurteil hast du etwas unfein ausgedrückt.....vor die Rübe hauen sich Trottel in der Disko...aber nich Angler dem Fisch....und schon garnicht so plump....ansonsten gönn ich's dir:q#h

@honey
sticheln und provozieren mag ich nich#d egtal was zwischen euch ist/war#c


----------



## honeybee (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> @honey
> sticheln und provozieren mag ich nich#d egtal was zwischen euch ist/war#c



Nunja........wer austeilt muss auch enstecken. War schon immer so


----------



## Raabiat (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja........wer austeilt muss auch enstecken. War schon immer so



weisst doch....    der Klügere....   steckt Angeln und ein paar Köder ein und geht fischen


----------



## Veit (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ honeybee: 
Is schon Mist, wenn man in einem Thread der für schöne Angelerlebnisse und Fänge vorgesehen ist, hauptsächlich durch Neid und Missgunst auffällt. Kindisch!
Und nochwas: Ich bin froh, dass an der Stelle nicht soviele angeln, weils den meisten zu weit ist da vom Auto aus hinzulatschen.

Sei dir sicher mit solchen Posts erweist du dir selbst einen Bärendienst, denn wer legt schon Wert auf solchen Spam?!


@ Raabiat: Nicht immer alles so wörtlich nehmen, ein bisschen Spass muss sein. 


@ bubbel: *gg*  Der hat ausgespielt.


----------



## Holger (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Veit & honeybee

Habt ihr euch mal in einem früheren Leben fertig gemacht? Für Privatkriege gibts doch die Möglichkeit einer PN....:q 


Ansonsten, Petri zum tollen Wels !!! Das Foto find ich wiederum hammerwitzig, sieht aus als wenn du mit dem Bartelträger mitten auf der Kreuzung stehst. Nicht, das du den ganzen Verkehr aufhältst.....


----------



## Veit (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Veit & honeybee
> 
> Habt ihr euch mal in einem früheren Leben fertig gemacht? Für Privatkriege gibts doch die Möglichkeit einer PN....:q


Sehe ich auch so, aber leider gehts dieser Person darum hier für Stimmung zu sorgen und dazu brauchts halt die breite Masse als Publikum. Eine PN hat eben keine Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit. (Gedanken lesen ist manchmal echt einfach!) 
Aber mehr sag ich dazu nicht mehr, nur Danke für den Zuspruch mir gegenüber, der bezogen auf ihr Posting wiedermal von mehreren Leuten per PN kam. #6   

Und keine Angst, ich stand auf dem Fußweg.


----------



## tapaesser (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich auch so, aber leider gehts dieser Person darum hier für Stimmung zu sorgen und dazu brauchts halt die breite Masse als Publikum. Eine PN hat eben keine Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit. (Gedanken lesen ist manchmal echt einfach!)
> Aber mehr sag ich dazu nicht mehr, nur Danke für den Zuspruch mir gegenüber, der bezogen auf ihr Posting wiedermal von mehreren Leuten per PN kam. #6
> 
> Und keine Angst, ich stand auf dem Fußweg.



Aber denke mal es gab in Halle trotzdem ein Verkehrsproblem.:q

Steht doch sogar in der BILD. 
Verkehrschaos in Halle-- 120 cm Wels verursachte Verkehrs.....

Super Fisch. Dickes Petri dazu und Kopf hoch. Manche brauch und suchen eben die Aufmerksamkeit. Euer Streit ist ja nun schon wirklich lange her. Aber wer es nicht lassen .......:m


----------



## Waagemann (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ja ja ich und das abhacken...|uhoh: .Ich mer*ck*s mir für´s nächste Mal... bestimmt:g !

Veit kannst du mal bitte ungefähr schätzen wie viel kg Fisch du dieses Jahr schon gefangen hast(auch die die du wieder zurückgesetzt hast);+?


----------



## Ocrem (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@waagemann kein thema war doch nur spass#6  petri

ich schätze mal so ca. 400kg?


----------



## Veit (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Waagemann: Ohhhh, das kann ich absolut nicht beantworten. Ich habe keinen dieser ganzen Fische gewogen von daher kanns ich echt nicht einschätzen.


----------



## Seebaer (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Waagemann schrieb:
			
		

> Veit kannst du mal bitte ungefähr schätzen wie viel kg Fisch du dieses Jahr schon gefangen hast(auch die die du wieder zurückgesetzt hast);+?


 
Veit noch nach kg zu fragen ist fast schon eine Beleidigung :m


----------



## Raabiat (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jungs, das könnt ihr doch in ungefähr ausrechnen...

Geht einfach seine Postings 2006 durch, und rechnet immer jeweils die Länge eines Fanges hoch 3, mal den Korpulenzfaktor des jeweiligen Fisches und das ganze geteilt durch 100. (Korpulenzfaktor K bei Hecht = 0.83, K bei Zander = 0.96, google). Damit bekommt ihr ein durchschnittliches Gewicht. Da man ja davon ausgehen muss, dass nicht alle Fische gleich gut genährt sind rechnet ihr bei jedem Fisch nochmal -15% und +15% und dann habt ihr den Rahmen in dem sich das Gewicht des Fisches ungefähr bewegt hat. Wenn ihr dann eine Tabelle aus allen "tollen Luftpumpen" und den zwei, drei großen macht (vorzugsweise Excel) dann bekommt ihr als Spaltensumme aller Fänge (vorausgesetzt ihr wart fleissig) einmal das Gewicht bei durchschnittlichem Ernährungszustand, einmal bei schlechtem Ernährungszustand und einmal bei sehr gutem Ernährungszustand. Aus den Zahlen könnt ihr euch euren Teil dann denken......jungs......sowas ist doch heutzutage wirklich nicht mehr schwer.....

kleines Beispiel?
Veit fängt nen Hecht von sagen wir 53cm.
Die Formal ist:  (Länge in cm ³ * Korpulenzfaktor) / 100 = Gewicht in Gramm
Alles einsetzen: 53³ * 0.83 / 100 = 148877 * 0.83 / 100 = 1235,6791g Durchschnittsgewicht
Das sind dann bei schlechtem Zustand 1050.327235g und bei gutem Zustand 1421,030965g.

Nun rechnet mal fleissig und lasst uns diese schöne Zahl wissen.

(PS: ich hoffe ich habe mich nirgendwo verrechnet bzw. geirrt)#h


----------



## Seebaer (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Raabiat

da die Fische ja stets frisch aus den Wasser entnommen sind wäre es wichtig das Abtropfgewicht des Wassers zu berücksichtigen. (1Liter Wasser = 1kg Gewicht) :m


----------



## Raabiat (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> @Raabiat
> 
> da die Fische ja stets frisch aus den Wasser entnommen sind wäre es wichtig das Abtropfgewicht des Wassers zu berücksichtigen. (1Liter Wasser = 1kg Gewicht) :m



hehehehe....stimmt....dazu sollte man eventuell noch eine statistische Auswertung machen, wieviele Tropfen so ein Fisch nach dem Entnehmen noch verliert. Entscheidend dabei ist natürlich die Tropfengrösse....dazu gibts aber bestimmt ne Faustformel.....round about würde ich sagen müsste man nochmal so um die 3gr abziehen, da die Fische ja zum fotografieren immer schon ein Stück weit getragen wurden!
Achja, Magen und Darminhalt zählen wir natürlich als Körpergewicht


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo!

Ich konnte in den letzten Tagen 2 kleine Zander beim Hechtangeln fangen, gingen jeweils auf Profi-Blibker in 65mm...

Also bin ich dann gestern abend mal mit Gummifisch (Kopyto 12cm in grün-Weiß) an den See und wollte geziehlt auf zander gehen...

Was ist natürlich passiert???

2 Hechte gefangen, ca. 50cm...

Na ja, besser als nix...

CU Stefan


----------



## Raabiat (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Schleien-Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich konnte in den letzten Tagen 2 kleine Zander beim Hechtangeln fangen, gingen jeweils auf Profi-Blibker in 65mm...
> 
> ...



Petri zu deinen jewils ca. 1kg schweren Hechten#6
Kommt eh immer anders als man denkt....beim Barsche spinnen beissen Welse und beim Köderfische stippen auf Maden beissen Hechte....thats Live


----------



## Waagemann (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@seebaer,
sollt aber nicht als beleidigung rüberkommen#c .

Naja ist nicht schlimm war ja nur so´ne frage|kopfkrat .

Mfg waagemann​


----------



## Veit (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Waagemann: Das hat der Seebaer auch nicht böse gemeint, sondern sollte nur Spass sein. Man beachte den Smilie. Also keine Sorge. 


PS: Mir isses egal wieviele Kilo es sind. Ich zähle zwar mit wieviele Fische der einzelnen Arten ich im Jahr fange, aber bei mir steht das Erlebnis in der Natur im Vordergrund, Spass gehabt zu haben und dass es halt auch ab und zu mal an der Rute zuppelt.


----------



## Holger (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Mir isses egal wieviele Kilo es sind. Ich zähle zwar mit wieviele Fische der einzelnen Arten ich im Jahr fange, aber bei mir steht das Erlebnis in der Natur im Vordergrund, Spass gehabt zu haben und dass es halt auch ab und zu mal an der Rute zuppelt.


 
Jaja, "ab und zu" zuppelt ja auch was bei dir an der Rute.  

Aber ja nur gaaaaanz selten, näh ??? |rolleyes :m


----------



## Veit (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Holger: Mir reichts. Is oft genug. 

Aja Petri zu deinem Fang, Schleien-Stephan! Lieber kleine als keine!


----------



## Holger (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ Holger: Mir reichts. Is oft genug.


 
Glaub ich..... 

Mein Post war ja auch eher ironisch gemeint....|supergri


----------



## Waagemann (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ Waagemann: Das hat der Seebaer auch nicht böse gemeint, sondern sollte nur Spass sein. Man beachte den Smilie. Also keine Sorge.
> 
> 
> PS: Mir isses egal wieviele Kilo es sind. Ich zähle zwar mit wieviele Fische der einzelnen Arten ich im Jahr fange, aber bei mir steht das Erlebnis in der Natur im Vordergrund, Spass gehabt zu haben und dass es halt auch ab und zu mal an der Rute zuppelt.


 
Ja das seh ich genauso!!!

sag mal veit haste bock mal mit mir und blackfox ne Runde spinnern zu gehen an der saale ,weil wir haben jetzt solche "schülerferientickets" und da kommen wir schnell mal nach Halle.Aber nur wenn´s dir nichts ausmacht?

Mfg waagemann


----------



## Veit (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Waagemann: Jo, könnten wir mal machen. Bin allerdings nächste Woche erstmal im Urlaub (Hechtangeln in Meckpomm). 
Danach wäre aber kein Problem.


----------



## Waagemann (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit,
wie sieht´s diese Woche aus?


----------



## Veit (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sorry, diese Woche ist ein bisschen ungünstig, habe mich schon mit ein paar anderen Leuten verabredet.


----------



## Seebaer (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Waagemann schrieb:
			
		

> @seebaer,
> 
> sollt aber nicht als beleidigung rüberkommen#c .​
> Naja ist nicht schlimm war ja nur so´ne frage|kopfkrat .​
> ...


 
Hallo Waagemann

keine Sorge - habe es auch nicht als Beleidigung aufgenommen.

Meine Antwort sollte auch etwas |supergri  sein.:m 

Gruß

Seebaer


----------



## Ghanja (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Auch mal wieder was von meiner Seite. In Sachen Schwarzbarsch laeufts bis jetzt ganz gut. Hatte heute Abend den bis jetzt Groessten mit 53 cm. Koeder war ein Berkley Power Worm in 18 cm Laenge.


----------



## Schnyder (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wooow Ghanja.....gratuliere zum prächtigen Fang!!!!
Schöner Fisch......hast du den Berkley Worm gezupft ???Wo fängst du solche Black Bass?Kannst du den Köder weiterempfehlen?

....wünsche dir noch große Fische...Cya Schnyder


----------



## HEWAZA (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Ghanja - Petri Heil zum Barsch hoff du hast nen schönen Urlaub, aber gehn nicht zu oft Fischen - deine Augen sind ja schon ganz rot|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Ghanja (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Schnyder: Bin zur Zeit wieder in den USA und hab das Wasser genau vor der Haustuer. Wurm habe ich gezupft (ist allerdings ein "Bullet-Blei" davor).

@HEWAZA: Keine Bange, Angeln is doch bei mir krankhaft - werde also schoen weiter machen


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zum Black Bass!!53cm ist das schon gut??


----------



## Bubbel2000 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

mmh, ist nachts besonders gut? ich kenne nur dvds wo tagsüber gefischt wird. 53 cm, das is schon okay, da wird oft viel kleineres gefangen, der hat bestimmt gut dampf gemacht! geiles angeln denke ich mal, würd ich auch jetzt gern machen ;-)


----------



## Ghanja (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Kommt aufs Gewaesser an. Haben hier momentan tagsueber strahlend blauen Himmel. Am Ufer gibt es nicht allzu viel Unterstaende, d.h. sie stehen dann weit draussen. Sobald die Sonne weg ist, ziehen sie dann Richtung Ufer und machen Jagd auf Frosch und Co. Da gehts dann gut zur Sache .... |supergri


----------



## Veit (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Habe mit Kumpel Henni wieder einen Ansitz mit der Köderfisch gemacht. Konnte einen 57er Zander gefangen. Leider war es der einzige Biss des Abends und er hat den 2/0er Einzelhaken auch wieder bis zum Ar... geschluckt, so dass nix anderes als abschlagen übrig blieb.


----------



## Ocrem (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Veit
feiner fisch lass ihn dir schmecken


----------



## Black Fox (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier ein Paar Aale von mir die ich vor´nen monat gefangen habe.  1. 85cm auf Köderfisch mit Schwimmer 
          2. 55cm auf Wurm und Grund


mfg blackfox


----------



## fantazia (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mit Kumpel Henni wieder einen Ansitz mit der Köderfisch gemacht. Konnte einen 57er Zander gefangen. Leider war es der einzige Biss des Abends und er hat den 2/0er Einzelhaken auch wieder bis zum Ar... geschluckt, so dass nix anderes als abschlagen übrig blieb.


petri heil#hmöchte auch son schönes zander gewässer haben........hier bei uns ist es schwere arbeit wenn man mal nen zander überlisten will.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@fantazia: also ich bin der meinung, man kann fast überall zander fangen, wenn es sie gibt. gerade in großen seen wie bei dir. soll jetzt kein angriff werden. ich selbst fange auch keine zander bei mir, weiß aber, es gibt welche. zugegeben geh ich meist nur auf hecht. aber wenn man die plätze der zander erstmal kennt, dann klappts gut. hecht is da eben dankbarer. den kanste schneller suchen und vor allem schneller zum anbiss verleiten. das schöne: wenn man selbst die zanderstellen kennt, hat man erfolg. kenne genügend leute die zander fangen, gute und vor allem viele. andere angeln im selben gewässer und fangen gar keinen, dazu gehöre ich. jetzt darf ich mal mit gehen und ich wette, dann geht auch was.

mfg


----------



## fantazia (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

kenne die stellen ja eigentlich alle und habe auch schon öfters zander gefangen.aber hier kannste wochenlang angeln und mit pech keinen fangen.in der saale scheint der zander bestand wesentlich besser zu sein.


----------



## Veit (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ fantazia: Die Saale hat keinen sonderlich guten Zanderbestand (mehr). Ich gehe bloß jeden Tag angeln und kenne das Gewässer wie meine Westentasche, darum fange ich dort auch Zander. Es gibt viele Leute, die hier auf Zander angeln, aber nie welche fangen. Stells die nicht so einfach vor bei uns!
@ black fox: Ist zwar der falsche thread, aber trotzdem Petri zu den schönen Aalen.


----------



## Veit (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Habe heute morgen gemeinsam mit Boardi Ocrem einen Versuch auf Zander gestartet. Zunächst sah es noch ganz gut aus, denn ein anderer Angler konnte schon nach kurzer Zeit einen 81er Hecht auf Spinner fangen und ich hatte gleich zwei Fehlbisse auf Gummifisch. Aber kurz darauf knallte dann schon wieder die Sonne aufs Wasser und es tat sich nix mehr. Letztendlich haben wir dann nur noch auf Döbel geangelt. Ocrem fing 2 Stück auf Spinner, ich hatte 3 auf einen Illex Aragon-Wobbler.
Gestern sahs nicht besser aus, gemeinsam mit Boardi Rumburack10 auch bloß Döbel bis 50 cm und danach war ich noch mal allein los und hatte noch 2 Barsche (einer gut 30 cm lang). Alles auf Spinner in silber bzw. kupfer.


----------



## Waagemann (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jo veit was machst du da so meckpomm?

Naja werd jetzt auch mein Glück auf hecht probieren!
Mfg Waagemann


----------



## FischAndy1980 (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Veit,
auch wenn es kein "besonderer" Tag für dich war...
aber ich bin mir sicher das du morgen,spätestens übermorgen wieder was ordentliches und großes am Ha*k*en hast#6 |supergri


----------



## Veit (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Waagemann: Arbeite dort als Betreuer in einem Angelcamp für Jungangler.
Also schonmal Tschüss @all! Wünsche euch ne schöne Woche und Fangt was!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

gleichfalls petri, ich fahre ende dieser woche los und werde 1-2 wochen dauerangeln. nur man muss leider auf dem boden bleiben, neue gewässer, alles schwerer ;-) mal sehen was geht, hauptsache abschalten und bitte nich mehr so heiß, dann kann man auchden ganzen tag angeln


----------



## jigga0 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wir haben gestern zu 2. in 1 3/4 Std. ca. 55 Barsch bis 25cm gefangen!!!

Alle auf Koyoto in 3,5cm!!!


----------



## Adrian* (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War Gestern direkt nach dem Gewitter unten am Rhein, hatte auch direkt auf die ersten Würfe mit einem Perl grünen F Attractor en schönen Zander der sich aber verabschiedet hat...
Dannach lief dann nichts mehr...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@jigga: geil, das liebe ich am abrschangeln, abräumen ist drin und wenn, dann richtig 

@adrian: schade, würd ich wieder hingehen mit anderen ködern...


----------



## jigga0 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Das war echt geil! Gerade da ich erst anfange mit dem GuFi und dann so...


----------



## bennie (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

6 Barsche bis 20cm und etliche Aussteiger


----------



## loskayos (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Manno irgendwas mach ich wohl falsch !!!

Muss dazu sagen dass ich blutiger Anfänger beim Spinnfischen bin. Hab bisher nur in Schweden Barsche und Hechte geblinkert.
Hier in Deutschland hatte ich noch nie Erfolg dabei, was auch daran liegt das ich das immer nur so ne halbe stunde beim Ansitzangeln nebenher probiert hab.

Seitdem ich jetzt allerdings am Rhein angel hab ich gefallen daran gefunden ein bisschen aktiver zu Fischen und mit Rucksack und einer Rute loszuziehen.
So hab ich das dann auch gestern nach dem gewitter gemacht. An einem wassereinlauf der sehr vielversprechend aussah konnte ich nach kurzer Zeit vor meinen Augen beobachten wie die Jungfische auseinander gespritzt sind.
Ab und zu bekam ich auch mal ne mortz Rückenflosse zusehen, konnte aber nich erkennen was für Räuber das waren. Hätte jetzt auf Rapfen getippt, das wasser hat jedenfalls gebrodelt.

Allerdings hab ich denen fast meine komplette Köderbox vor der Nase vorbeigezogen, wobei ich keine eine Attacke bekommen hab.

Wie soll ich den was beim blinkern fangen wenn ich das nich mal schaff wenn ich die fische vor der nase hab ???

Was mach ich Falsch helft mir ???

mfg kay


----------



## Leo-S (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mal ein Lebenszeichen von mir in diesem Thema:





Leider ist dieses Jahr die Zeit fürs Raubfischangeln sehr knapp, aber das Jahr ist noch lange... 

Gruß
Leo


----------



## bennie (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

schönes Foto, petri


----------



## DanielT. (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hallo,
habe vor ca. 2 Wochen an der Ems einen Hecht gefangen. Beim Ausnehmen habe ich dann Eier entdeckt. Hätten die Eier nicht schon längst weg sein müssen?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@leo-s: war dir kalt??? wo warst du denn unterwegs ;-) ich schwitze von morgens bis abends!!! schönes foto, schöner hecht!

@loskayos: keine panik! wenn es rapfen waren, die sind launisch und nicht immer gut zu fangen. gibt gewässer, da bekommst du die sofort auf kunstköder, in anderen jedoch auch (fast) nie. generell ist es nicht DIE top raubfischzeit. morgens und abends geht was. wenn du im frühjahr und herbst nix gescheites fängst, dann läuft was daneben ;-) 

mfg steffen


----------



## Schnyder (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi..Boardies....war gestern um 7.00 bis 12.00 an meinem Hausgewässer beim Spinnen auf Barsch.Alles versucht ,Dropshot+Twister,Spinner ,Wobbler...überall im See kleine Barschschwärme.....5 Bisse gehabt...zwei Barsche konnte ich fangen...beides halbstarke um die 15cm....ist ja zum verrückt werden....denke schon der Bestand ist ausgerottet.....verbuttet kann nicht sein da ich schon so einige Barsche bis 30cm fangen konnte auf die oberen Montagen....tz tz .Kann das sein des viel zu Warm ist und die großen Barsche vielleicht keinen Kunstköder will......weiß auch nicht mehr weiter,werde demnächst es wieder versuchen...werde davon berichten.

Gruß euer Schnyder



P.S.Wir sehen uns sagte der"Blinde" zum "Taubstummen"


----------



## Waagemann (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

sag mal leo-s wie groß war der hecht?und noch ein dickes petri hinterher!

Ich such gerade nach bootsverleihen in Stralsund und Umgebungen habt ihr da einen Link für mich?

Mfg waagemann


----------



## jigga0 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war wieder BArsche ärgern (heute 30 st.) (gestern 35-40 st.) (Samstag ca 55). Wir haben dieses WE ca 100-110 Barsche bis 25 cm gefangen...
Gestern hatten wir 3 gut 35+ dran, die aber da sie direkt am Ufer bissen schnell wieder ausschlitzen...
werde morgen nochmal versuchen größere zu erwischen...
Heute war der erfolgsköder ein Profi Blinker Attractor Gr. A mit rotem Körper und grünem schwanz


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

der attractor in größe a ist sehr fängig. welche köpfe hatte ihr dran? 

mfg


----------



## Baitbuster (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war die letze beiden wochen und auch schon davor ma l mit öebzander im Hamburger Westen, wir konnten insgesamt 18 Prachtexemplare verhaften:siehe auch thread RAPFEN IN HAMBURG, dazu muss ich sagen das wir alle Rapfen wieder reinsetzten:gsie bissen meißtens auf EFFZET Blinker in den Farben Bronze und Silber....
Bis denne


----------



## jigga0 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Die Köpfe hatten die größe A und A/0 und wogen 4,5 gr.

Die benutze ich auch für die Kopyto in 3,5 cm... und sind sau scharf...


----------



## jigga0 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Kann mir einer sagen, wo ich Ruten von Tom Hawk bekomme!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

A0 also die extra schweren und in A die schweren. benutzen die auch, sind super gute haken


----------



## Baitbuster (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



> Zitat von jigga0
> Kann mir einer sagen, wo ich Ruten von Tom Hawk bekomme


hier vielleicht ma unten auf der seite....
http://www.taho.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=683&osCsid=536b3c046e68f8ccc6538115fc0e8114&osCsid=536b3c046e68f8ccc6538115fc0e8114

sonst waäre hier noch einmal ich denke mal das komplette sortiment!!!!!

http://www.exori.de/main.php?menu=1&sub11=1&orubrik=7&omod=322

bis denne ich hoffe das bringt dich weiter#h


----------



## Leif (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Bayern - Hecht- keine Schonzeit??????? ui....|uhoh: watt ist denn das???????




Hi, bei Uns gibt es auch nen Salmonidenabschnitt wo es keine Fangbegrenzung gibt und auch keine Schonzeit.


----------



## Leo-S (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @leo-s: war dir kalt??? wo warst du denn unterwegs ;-) ich schwitze von morgens bis abends!!!


Den Hecht hab ich an Pfingsten gefangen, da hatten wir nachts noch Temperaturen um die 0°C...

@Waagemann:
Rat mal!|supergri 

Gruß
Leo


----------



## tipper27 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hab gestern nen 70cm waller gezogen. war mein erster nach langem versuchen. auch wenn der nur klein ist war ich unendlich glücklich!!!


----------



## jigga0 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

HAb gerade die Tom Hawk Large Bait für 65€ bekommen!!!
is das zu teuer?


----------



## the doctor (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Leif schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, bei Uns gibt es auch nen Salmonidenabschnitt wo es keine Fangbegrenzung gibt und auch keine Schonzeit.



Hi,
da haste aber was älteres ausgekramt 
Hab mich jetzt mal schlau gemacht#6


----------



## Waagemann (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@leo-s,
naja wird mal so sagen bei 65cm +- 5cm#c ?​


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

mensch, wenig los hier.....


----------



## Bernhard* (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> mensch, wenig los hier.....


 
wo gehts denn hin am freitag?


----------



## Tisie (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> mensch, wenig los hier.....


Ja kein Wunder bei dem Wetter ... selbst die sonst immer sehr zuverlässigen Brückenbarsche an unseren Brandenburger Kanälen, Gräben und Flüßchen wollen kaum noch beißen. An einigen Gewässern kann man inzwischen fast rüberlaufen so hoch steht das Kraut und so niedrig das Wasser. An den Wehren kommt auch kaum noch Wasser runter #d ... da hilft wahrscheinlich nur noch das Ausweichen auf größere Gewässer ;+ 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@burn: etwas in der ostsee köderbaden ;-) zander mal sehen, is eher ne ermutigung:-D

@tisie: ja, is klar, war ja auch eher ne rethorische frage. die fische in kleineren gewässern sind eher damit beschäftigt zu überleben, als zu fressen, keine frage. jetzt muss man an größere seen die auch noch ne sprungschicht haben. nen 4m tiefer see is wohl gleichwarm über all 
mfg


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War gestern am Rhein von 20-23 Uhr angeln. Ergebnis ein Barsch 25 cm auf Spinner und ein Rapfen 65 cm auf Köfi. Detaillierten Bericht gibts im :Fänge am Rhein 2006 thread. Foto kommt nach Feierabend nach.


----------



## Waagemann (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier zieht euch das mal rein:  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=81369 

Mfg Waagemann​


----------



## Brilli (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War Gestern auch für drei Stunden mit meiner Spinnrute am Rhein. Auch wenn es eigentlich ein guter Tag war, so habe ich ihn doch gehörig verbockt. Ein Zander Nachläufer bis vor die Füße. 5 Bisse verhauen und zwei Zander im Drill verloren. Was ein sch.....

Werde es heute nochmal 2-3 Stunden probieren.


----------



## Zanderkisser (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war auch mal wieder erfolgreich...
siehe hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1230167&postcount=225


----------



## Leo-S (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Waagemann schrieb:
			
		

> @leo-s,
> 
> 
> naja wird mal so sagen bei 65cm +- 5cm#c ?​


Das Maßband zeigte irgend etwas zwischen 69,5 und 70 cm an.

Gruß
Leo


----------



## Waagemann (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

naja da war ich doch gut!


----------



## Leo-S (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ja, Hechte sind eh relativ schwer zu schätzen!

Gruß
Leo


----------



## Leo-S (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*






Auch ein kleiner Barsch muss erst gefangen werden. 
Dieser Stachelritter biss auf einen Firetiger Shallow ShadRap von Rapala (9cm), den ich durch die ufernahen Krautbänke gezuppelt hab. Den Hechten hat das Wechselspiel von knallender Hitze und extremen Regenschauern offenbar das Maul vernäht.

Gruß
Leo


----------



## Adrian* (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War die letzten 4 Tage jeden Abend los, lief aber nichts...

@Leo
Coole Jacke haste da, was das für eine?


----------



## Waagemann (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wunderschön ich liebe Barsche:l !Für mich sind das die schönsten Fische überhaupt!!!Petri Leo!

Mfg waagemann


----------



## Leo-S (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> @Leo
> Coole Jacke haste da, was das für eine?


Das ist eine "2Vip camo", gibt es aber nicht in Deutschland.
Sehr angenehm zu tragen, das Material fühlt sich wirklich sehr gut an.

Gruß
Leo


----------



## vertikal (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wir schleppten heute mal wieder im Freiwasser der Möhne.

Nachdem ich den Zeitpunkt des Treffens mit Gerd von 4.00 Uhr auf 5.00 Uhr hochgehandelt hatte (|krach, konnten wir um 7.00 Uhr mit dem Schleppen beginnen. Der Ruhrverband hatte ja endlich ein Herz für Angler gezeigt und vor zwei Wochen den E-Motor erlaubt!:k

Das Schleppen war sowas von gemütlich. Kein schnaufender Gerd mehr im Boot. Keine Schwitzflecken mehr auf Gerd's Hemd - der reinste Genuss (da er schwerer ist als ich, muss er immer rudern - wegen der ausgeglichenen Bootslage im Wasser|supergri).

Um 10.15 Uhr dann endlich der ersehnte Biss. Unerwarteterweise nicht auf die geschleppten toten Köderfische, sondern auf den aus der Hand gefischten Bulldog.
Schönes Erlebnis, als der Hecht auf den rot-schwarzen Kunstköder knallte und sofort in die Bremse der (neuen) Calcutta ging. Nach kurzem Drill kam zwar kein Riese zum Vorschein aber ein 82er Hecht macht im Sommer auch schon ganz ordentlich Druck.

Später gegen 14.00 Uhr konnte Gerd dann noch einen 65er Hecht auf seinen rot/gelben Fingerling haken; der Bursche schüttelte sich aber wieder los.
Als gegen 16.00 Uhr Gewitterwolken über der Möhne aufzogen, beschlossen wir, einen schönen Schlepptag zu beenden.

Mal sehen, ob ich Gerd nächsten Sonntag auf 6.00 Uhr "hochhandeln" kann; beissen ja eh' erst nach 10.00 Uhr.


----------



## bennie (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

schönes Tier, Petri


----------



## Raabiat (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Frank,
seh ich dich also endlich mal mit Fisch in der Hand, diesjahr#6

82cm ist doch schon ordentlich...und die Calcutta direkt damit eingeweiht.....schön!!!

dickes Petri dann auch für's nächste Wochenende|wavey:


----------



## Schnyder (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Boardies....war heute mal wieder endlich los um Raubfische zu ärgern!!!!
Wann:8-12 Uhr
Wo:Möllenbecker See
Wetter:30 Grad
Köder:Blinker;Spinner;Wobbler;Twister
Fische:2 kleine Hechte(15cm beide auf Spinner Größe3)

Überall war Fischbrut zu sehen am ganzen See....mehere Nachfolger von kleinen Barschen(10cm) konnte die beiden Hechte noch während des Drillens(Aaaargh was für ein Kraftakt!!!) wieder vom Köder schütteln....hehehe....wurde mir dann zu lästig mit den kleinen "Raubfischen" so daas ich kapitulieren musste.....zum kotzen ist das zur Zeit...aber ein Tag am Wasser ist nie verloren...wem gehts genau so...mächtig Kleinfisch....aber die "Großen" vom Wasser(Erd-)boden verschluckt!!!

P.S. Rettet die Aale

Gruß Schnyder(brauch einen neuen Nick--->der ist verflucht glaube ich!!!!)


----------



## Bambine (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Gestern Abend (ca 21:30) konnte ich nach langer Zeit wieder 2 Hechte  (1xca 60 1xca 20 |supergri) verführen. Beide bissten auf Spinner von YAD (long, Grösse 2, mit dem roten Püschel). Wassertiefe ca. 60cm.
Fotos erübrigen sich. will nicht eure Augen beleidigen |supergri. 
Gruss


----------



## Dorschi (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallole! Wollte nur kurz meinen kleinen Bronzebuckel von heute Mittag melden.

http://img436.*ih.us/img436/8861/foto073106001lq1.jpg


75 cm lang und 3,3 Kg schwer.
Köder war ein grüner Gummifisch


----------



## Raabiat (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Geiler Fisch:l

Fang ich auch bald

Petri Dorschi#6


----------



## Dorschi (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Besten Dank!
Hatt gut gekämpft die Dame! Trotz der Hitze!
Ich hab schon innerlich gebetet" Petrus mach, daß es kein Rapfen ist!"


----------



## Waagemann (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri heil!!geiler Fisch#r!!!Hoffentlich fang ích auch so´nen Mobbel wenn wir  nächste Woche am Greifswalder Bodden  Urlaub machen!!!

Mfg waagemann |bla:


----------



## bennie (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

toller Fisch.... davon träum ich noch


----------



## Gunni77 (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

Ab und zu gehe ich auch noch angeln.....und zur Abwechselung gibt es auch mal vernünftige Fotos.
Dabei gab es trotz perverser Sommerhitze zwei super Tage beim Zanderangeln. Geangelt wurde werfend mit Gufis vom verankerten Boot. 
Am ersten Tag waren die Temperaturen noch aushaltbar, pro Nase gabs geschätzt ein dutzend Fische plus einige Aussteiger und Fehlbisse.
Der zweite Tag war so heiß, das man trotz beißender Fische vom Wasser musste, die Temperaturen waren absolut grenzwertig. 

Morgens früh:
http://img289.*ih.us/img289/2246/24072006gunterwagner008gt2.jpg

Die Fische wollen große Köder wie diesen 15cm SeaShad
http://img251.*ih.us/img251/7049/24072006gunterwagner009iy2.jpg

Der ist bockig.....
http://img251.*ih.us/img251/9482/24072006gunterwagner010og9.jpg

....und verliert trotzdem
http://img251.*ih.us/img251/9291/24072006gunterwagner012tr8.jpg

Die Frisur sitzt um diese Zeit noch nicht....oder waren die zahlreichen, haarsträubenden Bisse schuld?
http://img251.*ih.us/img251/6106/24072006gunterwagner014ft2.jpg

Gierig auf SeaShad
http://img251.*ih.us/img251/1714/24072006gunterwagner019ku6.jpg

http://img445.*ih.us/img445/3010/24072006gunterwagner021fd1.jpg

Sonne macht albern....und rote Gesichter
http://img435.*ih.us/img435/9633/24072006gunterwagner027oe3.jpg

Zurück, weiter machen....wie sich das gehört
http://img284.*ih.us/img284/2467/24072006gunterwagner028uw0.jpg


----------



## Gunni77 (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Später sind es dann kleinere Gufis, der Walleye Assassin hat viele Fische abgeräumt
http://img284.*ih.us/img284/774/24072006gunterwagner029eh4.jpg

Nicht jeder Fisch ist ein Hauptgewinn, zur Frisur kommt ein schicker Rotton im Gesicht
http://img480.*ih.us/img480/5313/24072006gunterwagner033rv8.jpg

Die Sonne wird unerbittlich...außerdem sieht man dann die Frisur nicht mehr.
http://img284.*ih.us/img284/8827/24072006gunterwagner043wf9.jpg

http://img437.*ih.us/img437/237/24072006gunterwagner044jo1.jpg

http://img271.*ih.us/img271/8162/24072006gunterwagner047ql7.jpg

http://img437.*ih.us/img437/8361/24072006gunterwagner055ud2.jpg

Zum Abschluss noch was schönes auf FinS, das wär doch super
http://img416.*ih.us/img416/6721/24072006gunterwagner058cv8.jpg

Ja....?
http://img254.*ih.us/img254/7908/24072006gunterwagner060ud4.jpg

Na also....
http://img199.*ih.us/img199/7046/24072006gunterwagner063lf6.jpg

Da kann man nicht maulen, richtig geiler Fisch
http://img432.*ih.us/img432/9735/24072006gunterwagner065dy9.jpg

Ein schönes Bild, immer wieder....
http://img260.*ih.us/img260/4346/24072006gunterwagner069bu6.jpg

Da will man sich ja gar nicht trennen
http://img428.*ih.us/img428/1175/24072006gunterwagner072tn5.jpg

Noch ein Nachtrag vom letzten Monat, ein Barsch von zweien in der Größe, ich finde das Bild so schön...

http://img289.*ih.us/img289/9573/barschbkhj9.jpg

Gruß


----------



## Raabiat (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Gunni...
vorhin hab ich noch gedacht ob's dich noch gibt, weil keiner mehr in meinen Threads den Vandalen gibt |bla:|supergri

Herliche Fische, herrliche Bilder und herrliche Frisur#6#6#6

schön was erlebt, da träumt so mancher von....inklusive mir....
#h

EDIT: hast'n da für ne Rute?


----------



## fish4fun (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Gunni

petrie zu den Fängen. RESPEKT!!!

War der Barsch gedropshotet?


----------



## alex4 (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Obwohl ich kaum Raubfischangler bin, muss ich doch sagen Respekt!!! 
Den meisten Respekt gibts von mir für das Releasen der Fische und die Selbstverständlichkeit mit der du das gemacht hast!!!
So weiter machen!!
Gruß Alex


----------



## Raabiat (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ne, ne....den meisten respekt gibts dafür, die tiere nicht penibelst genau abzumessen , zu zählen und zig mal zu fotografieren......#6


----------



## vertikal (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Klasse, Gunni!#6

Feiner Bericht, feine Bilder, super gemacht.
Wenn du versprichst, weiterhin solche Berichte abzuliefern, darfste ruhig mal wieder 'ne (kleine) Pause im AB einlegen.|supergri

P.S.: Seh ich da 'ne Godfather?


----------



## vertikal (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallole! Wollte nur kurz meinen kleinen Bronzebuckel von heute Mittag melden.
> 75 cm lang und 3,3 Kg schwer.
> Köder war ein grüner Gummifisch



Hi Frank, schöner Zander, Petri Heil!#6

Du lässt aber deine Patienten derweil nicht mit Zanhschmerzen im Wartesaal schmoren, oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## Gunni77 (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

Danke, danke.....|supergri 

@Raabiat

Seltsam, ich habe eben noch gedacht "hups, das fühlte sich so an, als hätte jemand an dich gedacht. Wer das wohl wieder war?" Na, jetzt weiß ich es, Zufälle gibt es......irgendwie war mir einfach ne Weile nicht nach Anglerboard. Aber ob so viel Nettigkeit wächst tasächlich der Wunsch in mir, den einen oder anderen Treat mit meiner unnachahmlichen Art zu ....vandalieren? vandalisieren?|supergri 
Die Frisur wird der neue Trend....das geht ganz einfach: Bier trinken, nur drei Stunden schlafen, mit offenem Fenster Auto fahren und dann angeln gehen......passt.
Du siehst zwei Ruten: Ne Spro Godfather + Spro Blue Arc für die kleineren Gummis und eine Rozemeijer Cast it in 2,40 mit einer Shimano Calcutta 251 für die Gummilumpen.


> ne, ne....den meisten respekt gibts dafür, die tiere nicht penibelst genau abzumessen , zu zählen und zig mal zu fotografieren......#6


Röschtösch. Ich habe kein Maßband und will auch keins, ne Waage gleich mal garnicht, die gefangenen Fische werden dadurch nämlich auch nicht größer :m . Zählen kann ich leider nur bis drei, danach muss ich mich zu sehr konzentrieren und brauche außerdem die Finger, was sinnvolles angeln unmöglich macht. Und wenn ein Großteil der Fische eben in paarundfuffzich Einheitsgröße ist mit ewig dem gleichen Köder im Maul, weil eben doch nur einer richtig gut geht wird Fotografieren auch echt überflüssig. In der Zeit kann man ja auch schon wieder weiterangeln....

@fish4fun Ja. Der andere hat sich nen 7cm Kopyto am Bleikopf reingezogen.

@vertikal Danke, ich gebe alles. Du siehst ganz richtig....


Gruß


----------



## honeybee (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Gunni

Da biste ne Zeit lang nicht da und dann so ein "Wiedereinstieg*
Super schöne Bilder und natürlich mal ein dickes Petri zu den Stachlern.

Dorschi....auch Dir ein dickes petri


----------



## JohnvanJerk (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Richtig geile Fotos Gunni, Respekt !!!


----------



## Gunni77 (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo



> Super schöne Bilder und natürlich mal ein dickes Petri zu den Stachlern.





> Richtig geile Fotos Gunni, Respekt !!!


 
Danke. Ich werde das Kopliment weitergeben....
Schade fast, das es am zweiten Tag echt zu heiß zum knipsen war, da wären bestimmt auch noch ein paar gute Bilder bei gewesen, vor allem das Rot im Gesicht war schön intensiv leuchtend....|supergri 

Gruß


----------



## FischAndy1980 (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

*Petri*@ Dorschi und Gunni,zu den schönen Stachelrittern !!!#6 #h


----------



## Wasserpatscher (1. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, danke.....|supergri


 
Petri auch von mir! Schöne Fische, schöne Bilder! Die erinnern mich an meine Pläne Anfang des Jahres - ein Zanderjahr sollte es werden - ist irgendwie mehr eine Forellenjahr geworden bis jetzt!



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> ....irgendwie war mir einfach ne Weile nicht nach Anglerboard.


 
Geht mir auch ein bißchen so - Sommer und Computer, das passt irgendwie nicht so gut - unter anderem...


----------



## Gunni77 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@Wasserpatscher 


> ist irgendwie mehr eine Forellenjahr geworden bis jetzt!


Dafür gibt es unter gar keinen Umständen Mitleid...:q 



> Geht mir auch ein bißchen so - Sommer und Computer, das passt irgendwie nicht so gut - unter anderem...


Ganz genau so ist das.

Aaaber die kapitalen Fänge reißen nicht ab, ich konnte auf einem Acker nach anstrengendem Drill diesen 1200 Pfünder erwischen :q :q :q :q :q :q 

http://img213.*ih.us/img213/7396/pdyp6.jpg

Ach ja, Vorfach war in diesem Fall ein spezielles 20mm Geflecht.....angelockt wurde der Brocken mit einer Lastwagenladung Saatgut, mittels welcher der Futterplatz bereits im zeitigen Frühjahr vorbereitet wurde.....

Gruß


----------



## Raabiat (1. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hör ma Gunni....auch wenns jetzt Offtopic wird....

der Horsedrill ar aber vor dem Sonneturn auf'm Boot, oder?

Oder hast du ganzjährig diesen "blendenden" Taint|kopfkrat|muahah:


----------



## honeybee (1. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> Hör ma Gunni....auch wenns jetzt Offtopic wird....
> 
> der Horsedrill ar aber vor dem Sonneturn auf'm Boot, oder?
> 
> Oder hast du ganzjährig diesen "blendenden" Taint|kopfkrat|muahah:



|supergri Mensch Raabiat, damit signalisiert doch Gunni immer die Landebahn. Wusstest Du denn nicht, das er nebenberuflich als Fluglotse beschäftigt ist?


----------



## Gunni77 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

Richtig, ich bin nicht so der Sonnenanbeter, deshalb bin ich auch immer der letzte, der die kurzen Hosen rauskramt. 

Gruß


----------



## Dorschi (1. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Gunni zu dieser Strecke und sorry nochmal, daß ich gemessen und gewogen hab. Aber bei diesem Latsch wollte ich´s einfach wissen.


----------



## Gunni77 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

???????


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

*@Frank & Gunni *... PETRI zu Euren sehr coolen Fängen 
Schickstes Amusement Deine Story Gunni  .... & ärger Dich net über die Frisur .. hab komplett die selbe ... nur bei dem Rotton kann ich net mithalten .. Sonnenbrand dauert bei mir schon ne Weile, eh der aufkommt ...  mfg basti


----------



## Wasserpatscher (1. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> @Wasserpatscher
> 
> Dafür gibt es unter gar keinen Umständen Mitleid...:q


 
Nee, ich wollte mich auch gar nicht beklagen, nur etwas über den Sinn des Pläne-machens zum Besten geben!


----------



## Waagemann (1. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

geil Fische,geile Frisur,geile Fotos,geiles Posting...
was will _*Mann *_mehr!?!Petri Leute |good:#r


Mfg Waagemann


----------



## Veit (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi @all!

Will mich mal zurückmelden nach 10 Tagen als Betreuer in einem Angelcamp in Mecklenburg. Bericht folgt noch!!! Wobei aber keiner außergewöhnliche Fangmeldungen erwarten muss. Fazit: Viel Barsch und Weißfisch, wenig Hecht und Aal. - Aber ga...anz viel Angelspass mit den Kids, die ich betreut habe. #6 

Schon morgen werde ich wieder voll an den hiesigen Gewässern angreifen und was rauspeitschen, darauf könnt ihr Gift nehmen! :q :q


----------



## Raabiat (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

|kopfkrat und? können die Kids jetzt alle zählen, messen und fotografieren?:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## davis (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hey Ho ihr Raubfischangler!

Petri zu den aktuellen Fängen!! Bei mir läufts etwas schleppend zur Zeit...aber hatte am WE mal nen Waller von 108cm...Bericht gibts im Lahn-Fischer-Thread....

Werd am Samstag zum 1-wöchigen Angelurlaub starten...hoffe dann läufts wieder anständig rund!#6 

greetz

davis


----------



## Gunni77 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo



> |kopfkrat und? können die Kids jetzt alle zählen, messen und fotografieren?:q:q:q:q:q


 
Zählen und messen? Das kann man vor dem aktuellen Pisa-Hintergrund doch eigentlich nur hoffen..... 

Gruß


----------



## zander55 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri den Fängern, schöne Fische!

War gestern Abend am Rhein unterwegs, wollte eigentlich auf Zander, allerdings gab es nur einen Rapfen auf Wobbler.


----------



## Veit (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

*Angelcamp Mecklenburger Seenplatte mit Jugend Tours*

In den vergangenen 10 Tagen war ich Betreuer in einem Angelcamp für Jungangler an einem Nebengewässer der Müritz in Nähe der Stadt Mirow in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. 
Insgesamt hatte ich gemeinsam mit der Reiseleiterin 22 Jungs zu betreuen. Eine Aufgabe, die mir sehr viel Spass gemacht hat, wenn ich auch selbst keine sonderlich guten Fänge gemacht habe.
Schon direkt nach Ankunft und Bezug der Zelte war alle heiß auf Angeln, allerdings mussten wir uns noch gedulden bis die Angelkarten ausgeschrieben waren. 
Dann war es endlich soweit und wir konnten mit den gemieteten Booten rausfahren. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt tat sich bis auf zwei ausgeschlitzte Hechte und viele kleine sowie wenige gute Barsche nix. Ein Trend der sich auch in den folgenden Tagen fortsetzte. Mit Hecht sah es an dem Gewässer (Schwarzer See) nicht gerade rosig aus. Insgesamt wurden nur ein maßiger Hecht von 51 cm und ein paar wenige untermaßige Entenschäbel dort gefangen. Dafür massenweise meist kleine Barsche und Weißfische. Die Weißfische bissen auf Maden, Wurm und Teig. Räuber gingen ausschließlich auf Spinner. Ich selbst hatte ja die mit Abstand größte Auswahl an Kunstködern dabei, aber alle Versuche mit Gummifischen und Wobblern schlugen fehl. Natürlich war am fehlenden Hunger der Hechte sicherlich auch das heiße Wetter schuld, denn meist lagen die Temperaturen über 30 Grad, allerdings denke ich, dass das Gewässer auch generell keine besonders gute Adresse ist, denn selbst in den Morgen-und Abendstunden war ja kaum was zu holen. Meinen Jungs war das egal, sie gaben nicht auf, während ich mich zumindest tagsüber lieber mit der Aufsicht beim Baden, dem Erklären von Montagen und kleinen Reparaturen der Angelgeräte beschäftigte. Desweiteren musste ich regelmäßig in den Angelladen fahren um die "Bestellungen" meiner Jungs zu besorgen. Glücklicherweise gestattet uns der Besitzer des Campingplatzes noch einen weiteren, kleinen See zu beangeln, der nicht weit entfernt war. Angelstellen gab es dort fast keine und Boote konnten wir dort auch nicht nutzen, so mussten wir mit Badehose ins Schilf waten. Doch das lohnt sich dort schon etwas mehr. Als wir das erste Mal dort angelten konnten immerhin 7 Hechte bis 58 cm gefangen werden. Sie gingen ausschließlich auf Spinner. Danach schien es als wäre das Gewässer schon verblinkert und meine Jungs fischten wieder hauptsächlich am großen Müritz-Nebensee. Ich versuchte es aber doch immer wieder an dem kleinen See und konnte dann an einem Morgen auch den mit 64 cm kurzzeitig größten Hecht der Gruppe auf Effzett-Blinker fangen. Danach stürmten natürlich wieder alle an das kleine Gewässer und als ich mittags gerade in der Sonne lag und Zeitung las kamen meine Jungs auf einmal brüllend mit einem herrlichen Esox von 80 cm und 9 Pfund an, der auf Spinner gebissen hatte. Super! Ich hab mich richtig mitgefreut. Außerdem wurden auch an dem kleinen See gelegentlich gute Barsche bis 40 cm gefangen. Ich selbst stand daneben wie einer meiner Jungs einen Riesen-Barsch, der die 50 cm-Marke wohl schon angekratzt hätte bei der Landung noch durch Ausschlitzen verlor. Schade!
Wir haben auch drei Mal Nachtangeln gemacht, das brachte allerdings nur 3 kleine Aale und jede Menge Güstern und Rotaugen. 
Das Angelfieber hat übrigens auch unsere Reiseleiterin angesteckt, die eigentlich überzeugte Nichtanglerin war. Sie hat sich auch eine Angel gekauft.
Neben dem Angeln waren Volleyball, Tischtennis, Rumalbern, Faulenzen und natürlich das Räuchern und Zubreiten der Fänge angesagt.
Ich fand das Angelcamp super, auch wenn ich an den heimischen Gewässern sicherlich mehr gefangen hätte. Da ich bei der Bewertung der Betreuer auch von nahezu allen Jungs die Note "sehr gut" bekam, werde ich eine solche Aufgabe auch im nächsten Jahr gerne wieder übernehmen, zumal viele meinten sie wollen auf jeden Fall wieder mitkommen.
Die Jungs waren zwar manchmal ein bisschen chaotisch und hattens auch nicht so mit dem Sauberhalten des Camps, aber ansonsten kann ich sagen, dass sie sich echt gut benommen haben und der Hauptgrund waren, dass dieses 10-tägige Angelcamp so klasse war.


----------



## Veit (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Und noch ein paar Pics...


----------



## Gunni77 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

Mir war gerade so, als hätte hier für eine Minute ein anderes Postig gestanden.....:q. Schade, ich hätte deine Fragen gerne beantwortet....


Gruß


----------



## honeybee (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Mir war gerade so, als hätte hier für eine Minute ein anderes Postig



Oh dann war ich nicht alleine. Befürchtete schon schlimmste Halluzinationen:g


----------



## Veit (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Gunni: Jepp, war auch so, aber vielleicht etwas provokant, darum rausgenommen. Dennoch wäre es interessant zu wissen, warum gerade du, der du damals in dem Stahlvorfach-Thread besonderes laut geschimpft hast, hier Fotos von ohne Stahl gefangenen Fischen präsentierst. 

Aja @ all: Muss zugeben, dass ich nachdem es zigmal geklappt hat vor einiger Zeit zwei Hechte innerhalb weniger Tage verloren habe durch Abriss. Einen mit FC, einen mit Hard Mono. Klar man gibt das nicht gerne zu, aber ich machs hier aus gegebenem Anlass trotzdem mal. Zum Spinnfischen kommt für mich nur noch Stahl als Vorfach in Frage. 
Wer behauptet es geht auch ohne, hat entweder Glück oder bis jetzt nur zu wenige und kleine Hechte gefangen und weiß es deshalb halt noch nicht so genau.


----------



## Veit (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Oh dann war ich nicht alleine. Befürchtete schon schlimmste Halluzinationen:g


Dann wirds Zeit für nen Arztbesuch! Bei dir aber auch aus anderen Gründen. 
Ich sags jetzt mal klipp und klar, Honeybee:
Deine dümmlichen Kommentare sind langweilig und nervig. 
Kein Bock mich nach ein paar halbwegs erholsamen Tagen schon wieder mit soner Tussi auseinanderzusetzen, also halt einfach den Rand.


----------



## honeybee (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Spinnfischen kommt für mich nur noch Stahl als Vorfach in Frage.
> Wer behauptet es geht auch ohne, hat entweder Glück oder bis jetzt nur zu wenige und kleine Hechte gefangen und weiß es deshalb halt noch nicht so genau.



Das sind ja mal ganz neue Töne von Dir. Wollen wir mal hoffen, das es nicht nur ne Phrase war.

Aber damals waren ja alle blöd und gemein.....gelle


----------



## honeybee (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wirds Zeit für nen Arztbesuch! Bei dir aber auch aus anderen Gründen.


Erklär mal bitte. Hab ich Dir irgendwas getan? Bin ich Dich angegangen? Glaube ja wohl kaum.



> Kein Bock mich schon wieder mit soner Tussi auseinanderzusetzen, also halt einfach den Rand.



Ich halte meinen Rand wann ich will. Und Beleidigungen dieser Art sind ja wohl unterste Schublade.


----------



## Holger (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Habt ihr Schuckels kein ICQ ??? Dann müssen die restlichen AB-User eurer Zerfleischungszeremonie nicht beiwohnen.....Danke !!!  

Ich dachte hier gehts um Raubfische, und nicht um Raub- und Rufmord....

Back to topic, pls.....:q


----------



## Veit (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Erklär mal bitte. Hab ich Dir irgendwas getan? Bin ich Dich angegangen? Glaube ja wohl kaum.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich halte meinen Rand wann ich will. Und Beleidigungen dieser Art sind ja wohl unterste Schublade.


Ja haste sogar recht, ist wirklich unterste Schublade und eigentlich nicht meine Art! Aber jegliche Versuche dir anders klarzumachen, dass deine Postings zu einem erheblichen Teil auf Provokation, Schlechtmachen und Aufmischen abzielen und darum extrem nervig rüberkommen (nicht nur bei mir), sind gescheitert, darum sag ichs nun halt mal auf dem direkten Weg.
Also Sorry@ all für die deutlichen und schäbigen Worte. Ihr wisst alle um den Privatfehde zwischen honeybee und mir, aber ich hab auch keine Lust mir von jemandem auf der Nase rumtanzen zu lassen und mir das Lesen und Posten im AB vermiesen zu lassen. 
Ich sage jetzt vorerst nix mehr zu der Person, versprochen, denke das war deutlich genug.
----------------------------------------------------------------

@ Gunni: Ich bitte dich sachlich zu bleiben, bei deiner Antwort, es interessiert mich halt mal, weil ich im ersten Moment doch sehr über deine Pics gestaunt habe. Dennoch Petri zu den Fischen!


----------



## bennie (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

benutz doch die Ignorelist....

achja: ein schöner Bericht von dir, klasse Sache und wenn die Jungangler zufrieden sind haste alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Gunni77 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo.... 

Veit, lange nicht mehr von dir gehört, wurde ja auch mal wieder Zeit. Die Frage ist in der Tat berechtigt und wir können unter Freunden ja auch über alles reden.
Damals habe ich gesagt, das zum Hechtfischen nur Stahl bzw. Titan in Frage kommt und dein FC definitiv nicht taugt, was dir offensichtlich auch aufgegangen ist, nachdem du zwei Hechten das Maul vernagelt hast, auf dass sie schön langsam verrecken.
An einer meiner Ruten siehst du ein extrem dickes HardMono Vorfach, das benutzt wurde, weil die Gufis beim Zanderangeln ständig Grundkontakt hatten und der dortige Gewässerboden mit dicken Steinen übersät ist. Das Stahlvorfah, das ich an der anderen Rute benutzt habe, wurde von den Steinen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Da ein beschädigtes Stahlvorfach keine gute Lösung ist, habe ich das HM getestet, das die Grundkotakte beschädigungsfrei überstand. Die Dicke des Vorfachs lag irgendwo über ner 70er, eher was wie eine Spinnstange.
Wenn dir das nicht hilft können wir gerne über den eher einseitigen Fischbestand :q  oder was anderes reden....



> Dann wirds Zeit für nen Arztbesuch! Bei dir aber auch aus anderen Gründen.


 
Uh Uh, das war aber nicht so nett....#d Du kannst nicht anders, oder?

Gruß


----------



## Veit (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> achja: ein schöner Bericht von dir, klasse Sache und wenn die Jungangler zufrieden sind haste alles richtig gemacht


Danke fürs Lob! Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Jahr, vielleicht isses dann nicht ganz so heiß, so dass die Fänge etwas besser ausfallen.

PS @all : Möchte nochmal allgemein sagen, dass das mit den Stahlvorfächern KEINE Phrase war. Ich muss auch zugeben, dass es damals blöd war von mir zu glauben, die hätten eine Scheuchwirkung, denn nachdem ich nun einige Zeit damit angle, muss ich sagen dass dem wirklich nicht so ist. Auch große Döbel, die ich für sehr schnurscheu gehalten habe, haben sehr gut gebissen trotz Stahl. Andere Materialien sind wirklich Quatsch und nur ein unsicheres Spiel. Auch den Junganglern hab ich zum Spinnfischen jedem erstmal ein paar Stahlvorfächer besorgt.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schöner Bericht. Vielleicht solltest du deinen Beruflichen Werdegang mal in diese Richtung überdenken.

Auf jedenfall haben die Kiddys sich gefreut , weiter so.


----------



## bennie (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also das Stahl durch Grundkontakt beschädigt wird klingt echt komisch


----------



## Gunni77 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo



> Also das Stahl durch Grundkontakt beschädigt wird klingt echt komisch


 
Auch dir kann geholfen werden....

--> Aktuelles Thema, Seite 104, Posting 1559, Bild 2, ca 10 cm vor dem Fischmaul.... da kann man es sehen. 

Gruß


----------



## Veit (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Das ist mir auch neu, denn ich bin unter anderem auch von Stahlvorfächern nun regelrecht begeistert, weil ich sie eben auch an sehr steinigen Stellen einsetzen kann und sie eben nicht aufrauhen, so wie es bei Monomaterial nach einigen Hängern der Fall ist. 
Aber jeder macht unterschiedliche Erfahrungen, ich will hier nicht alles in Frage stellen.
Also Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Gunni77 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ach Veit, altes Haus.....ist doch kein Problem. Wie heißt es doch: Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm. Wenn du aus meinem Erfahrungsschatz was lernen kannst, soll mir das ein inneres Blumenpflücken sein.#6  
Natürlich rauhen die Stahlvorfächer nicht auf, aber sie haben halt Knicke bekommen, wenn der Rödel zwichen die Steine gerät. Dann brechen u. U. einzelne Fasern im 7X7, Tragkraftverlust....und irgendwann macht es twäng, vielleicht. Ich weiß es nicht genau, weil ich nicht alles ausprobieren muss...und regelmäßig gewechselt habe. Das überdimensionierte HM knickt eben nicht so leicht, deshalb ist auf der Rute alles paletti gewesen. 
Zum angeln ist jedenfalls Stahl angenehmer, das HM hat einen ordentlichen Wasserwiederstand. 

Gruß


----------



## JohnvanJerk (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Vorhin hatte ich Reichsparteitag 

zu finden hier !!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1236517&postcount=243


----------



## Veit (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil! Son fetter Zander auf Jerk is ja echt mal was! Was waren denn die Maße des Fisches?


----------



## JohnvanJerk (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

stolze 78cm 

habe heute mal ne feine jerke versucht, weil mir beim letzten mal mit der harten jerke zwei gute ausgeschlitzt sind.


----------



## Tisie (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo,



			
				JohnvanJerk schrieb:
			
		

> stolze 78cm
> 
> habe heute mal ne feine jerke versucht, weil mir beim letzten mal mit der harten jerke zwei gute ausgeschlitzt sind.


Petri Heil zum schönen Jerk-Zander! Welche Rute hast Du verwendet und wieviel WG verkraftet die?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## JohnvanJerk (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich habe mir die Gentle Jerk angeschafft. Die Aktion ist einfach nur Klasse im Drill und vor allen lassen sich mittelschwere Jerks damit noch sehr gut fuehren.

Das Wurfgewicht...,mom... 60-80 !!!


----------



## Tisie (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi,



			
				JohnvanJerk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir die Gentle Jerk angeschafft. Die Aktion ist einfach nur Klasse im Drill und vor allen lassen sich mittelschwere Jerks damit noch sehr gut fuehren.
> 
> Das Wurfgewicht...,mom... 60-80 !!!


die Gentle-Jerk ist einteilig, oder?! Ich suche eine Rute für leichte Jerkbaits (20-50g), wenn möglich zweiteilig ... aber die Frage gehört wohl eher ins Jerkbait-Forum, als hierher.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## JohnvanJerk (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nö, wieso, kann man doch hier auch belabern !!!

Ich war auch 2 teilig fixiert, bin ich aber wieder von weg, weil mir eine zweiteilige außer Transportplatz keinen anderen Vorteil bringt. 1 teilig ist einfsch cool 

aber der mds martin kennt sich auf dem rutensektoer besser aus...wird sich sicher dazu melden


----------



## Veit (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Endlich wieder Saale!
War heute vormittag mit Angelfreund Nico an der Saale in Merseburg und es hat super gebissen. Wir fingen etliche Döbel in teilweise sehr guten Größen und einen Barsch. Wie sich das für einen Saalemeister gehört konnte ich an einem Wehr auch noch einen 74 cm langen Hecht aus den Fluten angeln.
Gebissen hat es vorallem auf verschiedene, kleine, dicke Rasselwobbler. Am besten lief der Illex Aragon (darauf ging auch der Hecht). Auf Spinner haben auch einige Döbel gebissen.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri 
Ein Schicken Hecht hast du da gefangen.


----------



## Tisie (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Jerk-Profi 



			
				JohnvanJerk schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, wieso, kann man doch hier auch belabern !!!
> 
> Ich war auch 2 teilig fixiert, bin ich aber wieder von weg, weil mir eine zweiteilige außer Transportplatz keinen anderen Vorteil bringt. 1 teilig ist einfsch cool
> 
> aber der mds martin kennt sich auf dem rutensektoer besser aus...wird sich sicher dazu melden


Martin hat mir eine bereits eine PN geschrieben  ... aber mit der Transportlänge einer einteiligen Rute um 2m mache ich mir schon Gedanken, obwohl ich meine 9Fuß Fliegenruten ja auch komplett in den Kombi schiebe. Das mache ich aber nur auf kurzen Strecken und dann hat auch der Beifahrer die Rutenspitzen "an der Backe" - also nicht wirklich optimal. Wie machst Du das?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## JohnvanJerk (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich habe bei der Originallänge meiner Rute schon mal 12 cm gespart, da ich sie mir habe kürzen lassen. Also statt 1,95 cm ist sie jetzt 1,83 cm. Der Griff hat dadurch eine angenehme Länge.
Ich habe einen Corsa B . Also "Klein(st)wagen". Die Rute lege ich mir auch für lange Strecken vom Kofferraum zur Mittelkonsole. So stört sie den Beifahrer nicht und man hat keine Probleme beim schalten. 

Ne zweiteilige ist natürlich angenehmer zu verstauen....ist halt Geschmackssache


----------



## Mad Bat (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Leute habe eben gerade einen Hecht von 50cm auf ProfiBlinker gefangen.
(War zwar net groß aber immerhin).
Mfg


----------



## Gunni77 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

War auch noch los, die Fische schwammen bis zum Hals in Brut..... habe trotzdem ne hand voll Barsche gefangen, aber nix besonderes dabei. 
Die Fotos dienen eher der Erheiterung....
Der hat sich den 7,5cm Shad bis an den Anschlag reingetan.....den Fisch musste ich mitnehmen, da ging nichts mehr.  Man sieht auch schön, wo ich mir die Finger an einer Brombeere aufgerissen habe....
http://img440.*ih.us/img440/3782/img0031kwa3.jpg


Ich hatte auf die 8cm Köder an der Stelle dauernd Fehlbisse und dann mal nen kleinen Twister angerödelt.....Au weia....
http://img523.*ih.us/img523/1827/img0035kzj0.jpg

Gruß


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wahnsinn! Was für ein kleiner Zander für so einen fetten Gufi.


----------



## honeybee (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Was für Gierlappen........

Trotzdem dickes Petri Gunni. Barsche ärgern macht doch auch Spaß#6


----------



## Gunni77 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@Honeybee  Aber Sicher, ich gehe meist los um Barsche zu fangen. Im Moment haben die nur zu viel Futter, bei jedem dritten Wurf schwimmt ein Rudel von Kleinbarschen hinter dem Köder her, überall ist Brut im Wasser, wahrlich kein leichtes Brot. Ich hatte heute zwei gute 40+ Barsche, die den Köder verfolgt und immer wieder angeschubst haben, meinst du die packen mal zu? Was freue ich mich auf den Herbst....

Gruß


----------



## Raabiat (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> (..)
> Man sieht auch schön, wo ich mir die Finger an einer Brombeere aufgerissen habe....
> (..)



Petri Gunni,
du sollst ja auch angeln und nich naschen :q:q:q
satten Zander haste da erwischt.#h Haste auch schön vermessen und gewogen?


----------



## Gunni77 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

.....und auch gewogen:

mindestens 15cm lang und gute sieben Pfund schwer war der Brocken #6 

Im Ernst, beim letzten Mal waren die Köder teilweise größer |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## honeybee (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> @Honeybee Aber Sicher, ich gehe meist los um Barsche zu fangen. Im Moment haben die nur zu viel Futter, bei jedem dritten Wurf schwimmt ein Rudel von Kleinbarschen hinter dem Köder her, überall ist Brut im Wasser, wahrlich kein leichtes Brot. Ich hatte heute zwei gute 40+ Barsche, die den Köder verfolgt und immer wieder angeschubst haben, meinst du die packen mal zu? Was freue ich mich auf den Herbst....
> 
> Gruß



Ja momentan ists schwierig. Die letzten male auch nur kleinere. Die großen verfolgen den Köder bis zum Ufer und drehen wieder ab.
Auf Spinner der Gr. 0 und 00 auch nur kleine......zudem kannste die nicht gescheit werfen|rolleyes
Aber ab Ende September wirds besser :q


----------



## Gunni77 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo



> Aber ab Ende September wirds besser :q


 
So ist das.

Spinner finde ich nicht so Toll (das ist wie im wirklichen Leben), ich habe es da mehr mit Gufis, normalerweise um die sieben oder acht cm, je nach Hersteller. Das sortiert das Kleinzeug einigermaßen aus und lässt die Chance auf den einen oder anderen Bonuszander. Die Kleingummis benutze ich nur noch, wenn sonst nichts mehr hilft.... Ergebnis meist s.O.
Ich glaube, da muss noch ne Zandertour her, bevor es Herbst wird. Ich hätte mir den Zander als Köfi einfrieren sollen......ein Sargblei auf die schnur, Rute in den Halter und dann Ultra-Faulenzen :q :q :q :q :q  was ein Unfug |uhoh: 

Gruß


----------



## Veit (4. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Die Saale ist dieses Jahr wieder zur Zanderhochburg geworden, das hat der vergangene Abend eindeutig bewiesen.
Gemeinsam mit meinem 65jährigen Angelfreund "Opa" Dietmar machte ich einen Ansitz mit Köderfisch und wir hatten beide guten Erfolg.
Mehr noch als über meine beiden Zander von 62 und 66 cm, habe ich mich gefreut dass "mein" Angelopa, der seit mehreren Jahren keinen Zander mehr gefangen hatte, neben einem Baby-Wels ebenfalls 2 Stachelritter von 54 und 64 cm landen konnte. Sein 64er war mit 2,5 kg auch der schwerste Fisch des Abends. Desweiteren hatten wir auch noch mehrere Fehlbisse, es wäre also sogar noch mehr drin gewesen.


----------



## Ocrem (4. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri an euch beide echt feinste fische#6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...petri Veit...schöne Fische habt ihr da erwischt...


----------



## Sholar (4. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war gestern aus langeweile mal mit mienem Spinner unterwegs hatte schon aufgegeben an unsrer schönen Erft hab mir gedacht einen Wurf noch und dann kam der Hecht!!

hier ein Foto nix grosses 65cm und 2,1kg !!

nun hab ich Lust auf mehr bekommen und werd gleich nochmal gehen hehe

http://img216.*ih.us/img216/9962/p1010002cm3.jpg


----------



## Waagemann (4. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So ab morgen geht´s an die Ostsee mit blackfox und wir hoffen auf´nen dicken Fisch!!!Wir wünschen euch noch´ne schöne Woche und Petri an die Fänger...geile Fische:k !!!

Mfg Waageman


----------



## Ocrem (5. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

dann mal viel spass @waagemann
wir hoffen auf dicke fische und tollt pics

@sholar trotzdem feister fisch und die farbgebung ein traum#6


----------



## Veit (5. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War mit ein paar Boardis in Magdeburg unterwegs. Keine überragenden Fänge, aber wie immer ein schöner Angeltag mit den Leuten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1239008&postcount=3461 
@ Waagemann: Jo, wünsche euch ebenfalls viel Spass und Glück.


----------



## Sholar (5. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Ocrem: dankeschön!!! fand den auch hübsch!!!


Gestern Abend hab ich dann diesen Hecht erst wegschwimmen und dann in mienen Händen sehen können, nachdem er meinen Spinner nicht weiderstehen konnte lol:

48cm klein der grosse *gg*

http://img211.*ih.us/img211/2499/p1010007bq4.jpg


der kleine hatte sihc leider den Haken ******** reingehaun und war am bluten wie die sau, daher musste ich ihn mitnehmen das hätte er sonst kaum überlebt!!!!

Schade drum hätte ihne gerne in 4-5Jahren nochma gefangen *gg*


----------



## MeRiDiAn (5. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Update von neulich ... leider nur ein Foto ... einer von mehreren Zandern, Barschen & Hechten ..
zumeist auf Tubenfliegen in chartreuse, chartreuse/rot, gelb, gelb/grün.


----------



## Raabiat (5. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

würd nich denken, dass sowas fängt|kopfkrat

wie fischt man die eigentlich?
oh halt...Offtopic...schnell überlesen:q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (5. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schiessen -- absinken lassen -- in gewünschter Tiefe einstrippen *thats all*

Benötigt werden:
Ein Gewässer mit Fisch .. Wurfkenntnisse .. Fliegenrute/-rolle/Schnur .. sinkende Schußköpfe .. Mono oder dickes Fluo davor .. Tuben oder Streamer .. fertig


----------



## honeybee (5. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Basti

Ich finde das Bild ja mal richtig witzig und gut#6


----------



## Raabiat (5. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Benötigt werden:
> Ein Gewässer mit Fisch ..


hab ich



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Wurfkenntnisse ..


hab ich nich



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Fliegenrute/-rolle/Schnur ..


hab ich auch nich



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> sinkende Schußköpfe ..


wat? hab ich, glaub ich, nich



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Mono oder dickes Fluo davor ..


damit könnt ich dienen



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Tuben oder Streamer ..


hab ich nich



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> fertig


okay, also vergess mer's:q

schau ich mir doch lieber die Bilder an#h
@basti: bin schon ganz heiss auf die neue Combo|supergri die muss unbedingt her!!!!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (5. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> okay, also vergess mer's:q
> 
> schau ich mir doch lieber die Bilder an#h
> @basti: bin schon ganz heiss auf die neue Combo|supergri die muss unbedingt her!!!!


Besser ist das 

Vorfreude schönste Freude .. ich würde mich vorerst auf den Urlaub freuen 
Den Rest machma danach klar ... #h 

Zurück zu den Fängen !

*@Jana* .. DANKE .. finde ich och :m 

basti


----------



## donlotis (5. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo,

schönes Angeln in der alten Ems bei Meppen, herausgesprungen ist ein Döbel.
Gefangen beim Zocken mit Maden an der freien Leine...








Gruß donlotis


----------



## Schnyder (6. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi....Boardies...war gestern wieder am See(Möllenbecker See!) zum Spinnfischen.Uhrzeit:von 8 Uhr bis 13 Uhr !!! Konnte mit Spinner fünf kleine Hechte fangen(alle ca 15cm) und einen Barsch von 20cm.Nur Kleinvieh zur Zeit egal wo und welche Uhrzeit.Einen der kleinen Hechte musste ich auch noch abschlagen!(tut mir immer wieder leid!!!)hatte den Haken zu tief in den Kiemen.Den Barschschwarm konnte ich an der Steilkante finden,jedoch nur einen aus dem Schwarm erwischt,waren so an die15 Barsche in größen von 20-25cm...der Rest war danach verschwunden!!! Den Barsch habe ich mitgenommen um meiner Mutter den Wochenendbraten zu sichern +Beilagen ergibt es noch ne halbwegs gute Mahlzeit ;-).....werde es nächste Wochenende wieder versuchen....werde berichten im Forum.....wünsche allen Angler noch dicke Krabben(äääh Fische!!!) beim angeln,hehe

Cya der Schnyder


----------



## Case (6. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				donlotis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> schönes Angeln in der alten Ems bei Meppen, herausgesprungen ist ein Döbel.
> Gefangen beim Zocken mit Maden an der freien Leine...
> ...



Petri donlotis.!

Das ist doch nun mal ein echt schönes Fangbild. Erinnert mich irgendwie an meine Jungfischerzeit.

Case


----------



## Veit (6. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nachdem ich gestern nur einen 40er Hecht auf 5er Spinner in fluorot hatte und sonst auch nicht viel mehr los war, wollte ich heute morgen bei Dauerregen einen Zander fangen. In der Tat ist das nicht immer so einfach, wie es heute gewesen wäre, aber mich hat eine richtige Pechsträhne verfolgt. Drei Mal hatte ich Kontakt zu größeren Fischen, die auf schwarzweißen Kopyto gebissen hatten und alle stiegen sie nach ein paar Sekunden wieder aus. Dabei hatte ich immer gleich mehrmals angeschlagen, aber irgendwie war halt der Wurm drin. Irgendwann hing dann doch mal was, aber es zuppelte nur zaghaft und es war auch bloß ein Barsch von knappen 40 cm. Der hatte den 12 cm-Gummifisch soweit inhaliert, dass nur noch der Bleikopf aus dem Maul schaute.


----------



## Ocrem (6. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri an die fänger#h 

@ Veit wiedermal so ein feister barsch *träum*

@ Sholar bei euch haben wohl alle hechte so eine traumhaft schöne farbgebung? petri


----------



## Benny1982 (6. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo alle,

erstmal ein dickes Petri an meine Vorposter #h

Ich war jetzt eine Woche lang an unserem Vereinssee fischen.

Das Ergebniss ist ein Zander mit 76cm und 7,5 Pfund.
Fotos dauern noch hatte nur ne normale Kammera dabei :c. Da dass mein erster Maßiger war, war die Freude um so größer :l

Leider war sonst nicht viel los außer etlicher Waller bis 40cm, ich glaub fast wir haben bei uns im See bald ne Wallerplage weil ich war nicht der einzige bei dem die kleinen Köderfische in jeder Größe gepackt haben. Und noch einem ca. 50cm Hecht auf Wobbler den ich aber direkt noch im Wasser abgehakt habe, evtl meldet er sich ja in 3-4 Jahren nochmal :q

Ein Nachmittag auf Karpfen brachte noch 2 kleinere exemplare zum vorschein. Irgendwie sind mir die aber auch wieder ins Wasser gefallen. #c

Gruß
Benny


----------



## Seebaer (6. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich gestern nur einen 40er Hecht auf 5er Spinner in fluorot hatte und sonst auch nicht viel mehr los war,


 
Hallo Veit
es wundert mich das Du mit Spinner angelst - hattest Du Dich nicht erst kürzlich etwas abneigend gegen Spinner hier ausgedrückt ;+ #c :m


----------



## Veit (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Seebär: Seit ich in Mecklenburg war bin ich auch ein bisschen zum Spinnerfan geworden, denn andere Sachen liefen da kaum - garnicht.


----------



## froggy31 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit , petri zum schönen barsch !
Aber ein 40ger Barsch müßte doch auch für dich mehr sein als "nur" zaghaftes Zuppeln und "nur" ein Barsch, oder ?

gruß froggy


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jau ich würd mir schon vor freude innen Arsch beißen wenn ich malwieder Barsche in der Größenordnung erwischen würde (bei Barschen ist bei mir irgendwie bei 30cm schluss immoment) .

Und für Veit ist das bloß n Barsch von 40 cm als wär das das normalste überhaupt #q 

So ein gewässer hätt ich auch gerne vor der Haustür ...


----------



## just_a_placebo (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mal nen kleinen Fangbericht von Falk, Holger und mir gibt hier
und hier, hier und hier die Bilder.

flo


----------



## Veit (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ jap: Petri und Danke für den netten Bericht euch allen!

@ froggy: Naja, Barsche sind halt nicht so meine Zielfische. Auf die größeren Köder fange ich halt immer mal solche Barsche von 35/40 cm, aber da man ja auf nen Hecht oder Zander hofft, hält sich die Freude dann doch eher in Grenzen.


----------



## Dorschi (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich freu mich auch immer über so einen Barsch . Aber ich freu mich ja sowieso über fast alles!


----------



## Raabiat (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

In der letzten Maiwoche hätten Vertikal und ich uns auch über 'nen Barsch in Brutfischgrösse gefreut....selbst wenn es nicht der Jäger war, auf den wir es abgesehen hatten....es biss nämlich absolut garnichts....

also sei mal nicht so undankbar lieber Veit|gr:


----------



## Sholar (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri an die FÄnger 

@Ocrem: naja die beiden Hechte hatten se! werde heute Aebnd nochmal gehen ma gucken wie der dritte aussieht wenn er denn kommt!!!!

die vom letzten Jahr waren ned gaaanz so schön aba immerhin es wird von jahr zu jahr ebsser und schöner hier


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme gerade von meinem Urlaub aus Holland zurück.
Nicht viel, aber ich bin zufrieden:q .
1 x Aal 80 cm
2 x Zander 78cm
1 x Hecht 118cm (22 Pfund):l 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## bennie (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

gibts die auch in groß [die Bilder]?

Petri Heil


----------



## JohnvanJerk (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

pötriiiiii, besonders zu dem hecht. nen bissel größer wär wirklich net schlecht


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier auf Wunsch noch mal grösser.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## JohnvanJerk (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

dank dir, tommi.

schöne fotos!!!  warst du vertikal oder schlepptechnisch unterwegs.

kerlllll, ich muss auch mal wieder hoch nach nl


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Alle nachts auf toten Köderfisch auf Grund.
Die Zander: 10cm Rotauge und 7 cm Brasse
Der Aal: 7 cm Brasse
Der Hecht 7 cm Stint auf 25 Vorfach monofil und 10er Drilling#d . 
War also reine Glückssache:q .

Die anderen 7 Hechte dieses Jahr habe ich aber "richtig" beim schleppen gefangen. Da war der grösste aber nur 95 cm.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## bennie (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Murphys Law würde ich mal sagen#6


----------



## duck_68 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				snoek-1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hecht 7 cm Stint auf 25 Vorfach monofil und 10er Drilling#d .
> Gruss
> Tommi



Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen#6 


Aber, angelst Du allen Ernstes mit einem *10er Drilling *auf Raubfisch?? |uhoh: 

Mir ist die Gefahr einen untermaßigen Fisch, oder einen Fisch, den ich releasen möchte (z.B. Hecht in Holland!) zu verangeln viel zu hoch!. Beim Raubfischangeln mit Köfi fische ich immer mit Einzelhaken nicht unter 3/0!

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Bernhard* (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> ....Aber, angelst Du allen Ernstes mit einem *10er Drilling *auf Raubfisch?? |uhoh: .....


 

So fischen bei uns die Alten auf Karpfen! :c


----------



## Adrian* (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Burn

Ist doch verboten....?!


----------



## Bernhard* (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Adrian* schrieb:


> @Burn
> 
> Ist doch verboten....?!


 
Kartoffel mit Drilling...das ist die feine Art :c 
"Warum verboten? Das machen wir schon seit 70 Jahren so!!!"

Spass beiseite: Bei uns steht diesbezüglich wirklich nix in der Angelkarte! Hauptsache Tiroler Hölzl, Futterkorb und Anfüttern ist verboten.

Sorry, gehört eigentlich nicht hier rein!


----------



## Adrian* (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Warum sollte den das Tiroler Hölzl verboten sein?????

Bei uns ist es so das das Angeln mit Drilling auf Cypriniden verboten ist, man darf nur mit Einzelhaken auf die fischen.


----------



## bennie (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bei uns auch aber machen wir nen eigenen Thread über absolut unsinnige Vereinsregeln auf?


----------



## Bernhard* (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Bennie: Mach mal!


----------



## Promachos (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bei uns darfst Du überhaupt nur mit Einzelhaken fischen, dabei würde ich gerne mal nen toten Köfi am Drilling anbieten und sofort anschlagen. Aber laut Aussage unserer Vorstandschaft, die anscheinend nur die berühmt-berüchtigte Zigaretten-Wartezeit beim Raubfischangeln kennt, würde das für zu viele untermaßige (bei uns herrscht Entnahmezwang) Raubfische das sichere Aus bedeuten.
Ich findś bescheuert, wenn sich Angler gegenseitig mit Ver- und Geboten das Leben schwer machen! Wird ja niemand gezwungen, so zu angeln.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## bennie (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



burn77 schrieb:


> @Bennie: Mach mal!


 
Ok, *hier* gehts weiter


----------



## Dorschi (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mahlzeit! Mein Diätspinnen hat einn nettes Zanderchen von 50 gebracht, welches nach dem Messen vom Haken hüpfte, Uups! und 2 Abrisse.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Aber, angelst Du allen Ernstes mit einem *10er Drilling *auf Raubfisch??


 

Nö, nur wenn ich ausschließlich mit Aal oder Zander rechne.
Aber ab sofort nehme ich wieder Kevlar, wenn ich mit toten Köfi auf Grund angle.
Beim Spinnfischen und Schleppen natürlich Stahlvorfach.
Den Haken passe ich immer der Ködergrösse an.
Was bringt es, wenn ich einen minni Köderfisch habe, und der Haken doppelt so breit ist wie der Köfi selber.
Und der Stint war nun mal sehr klein.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## bennie (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nimm kein Kevlar. Das hält keinen Hecht!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich sag nur 7 x 7...ist schön weich...und läßt sich super zum Zanderangeln einsetzen...

gruß


----------



## Dorschi (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mein Reden! Stefan!


----------



## Ocrem (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri dorschi zu deinem "Diätspinnerzanderlein"


----------



## Veit (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute früh mal ne Runde Spinnen. Ergebnis: 3 x Hecht, 2 x Barsch
Leider alles nur Kleinzeug. Die Barsche vielleicht 20, die Hechte 40-45 cm.
Der einzige bessere Hecht (so ca. 70 cm), den ich dran hatte ging verloren, weil er genau in einer etwa 5 Meter breiten Lücke zwischen 2 im Wasser liegenden Bäumen biss und es mir nicht gelang ihn daran zu hindern ins Gehölz zu ziehen.  
Alles auf 5er Spinner im Barschdekor.  
Hatte leider Castaic-Forelle und Sosy-Pike nicht dabei, denke die werden mir beim nächsten Versuch an dem Gewässer auch mehr Bisse von größeren Hechten bringen, denn drin sind ja. Mit Gummifisch wollte ich da nicht angeln, weil überall Gestrüpp drinliegt.


----------



## Dorschi (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Heute war irgendwie Kleinzeuchtag!


----------



## Dorschi (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich glaube, die Tage der großen Köder kommen erst noch! Soviel Brut, wie dieses Jahr war selten unterwegs!


----------



## Veit (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Dorschi: Ja kann schon sein, dass das dann garnicht funktioniert, aber erst mal sehen. Habe mit nem Einheimischen gesprochen, der mir erzählt hat, dass ihm an dem Gewässer (Muldealtarm) letztens ein Hecht von mindestens einem Meter einen kleinen Spiegelkarpfen, der ihm an die Friedfischangel gegangen war, "vom Haken geklaut" hat. Wer weiß obs stimmt, aber ich gehe der Sache demnächst auf alle Fälle nochmal nach.


----------



## Sholar (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit: Castaic-Forelle wo gibts den welche Firma?

haste ma en Pic?

danke.


Mfg Sholar


----------



## vertikal (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Tage der großen Köder kommen erst noch!



Nicht unbedingt, Frank. 

Hatte am Sonntag auf der Möhnetalsperre zwei Hechte der 80+ und 95+ Klasse bis unter's Boot gedrillt, als die Burschen völlig respektlos einfach den Bulldog wieder ausspuckten.:r

Soooo klein isser ja nun auch nicht, oder?:q


----------



## Raabiat (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



vertikal schrieb:


> (..)
> Soooo klein isser ja nun auch nicht, oder?:q



scheinbar kommts doch auf die Grösse an.....welchen haste denn? den gibts ja bis fette 30cm bei 160gr |uhoh:|uhoh::q


----------



## Dorschi (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na pertie heul vertikal! Sozusagen longline released?
Hättest Du doch sowieso zurückgesetzt!


----------



## Bernhard* (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Na pertie heul vertikal! Sozusagen longline released?
> Hättest Du doch sowieso zurückgesetzt!



Aber so gelten sie nun mal nicht als gefangen!!   |rolleyes


----------



## Maik (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Sholar schrieb:


> @Veit: Castaic-Forelle wo gibts den welche Firma?
> 
> haste ma en Pic?
> 
> ...


 die firma heist Castaic und die gibt es eigentlich überall


----------



## Sholar (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war grad 2 stunden spinnfischen wobbler spinner gummis nciht ma einen biss


----------



## Tisie (9. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin Jungs,

war jemand von Euch in den letzten beiden Wochen (seit es etwas kühler ist) mit Popper erfolgreich?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Maik (9. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

habs gestern ca.1stunde mit nem illex popper am rhein geficht aber nix keine eine attacke:c


----------



## Adrian* (9. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hat jemand von euch an ner Exori X point superior privilege Spinnrute, 2,70m 40-90g intresse?


----------



## Veit (10. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war heute vormittag mit Boardi Ocrem Spinnfischen an der Saale. 
Zunächst probierten wir es mit Gummifisch und bekamen auch mehrere Fehlbisse auf Modelle in Barschdekor und schwarzweiß.Bei Ocrem waren auch deutliche Zanderbissspuren am Köder zu erkennen. Ich hatte dann halt das Glück, dass ein Zander meinen schwarzweißen 8 cm-Kopyto volley nahm. Der 57 cm lange Stachelritter durfte wieder schwimmen. 
Danach probierten wir es noch an einer anderen Stelle, wo aber garnix lief.
So angelten wir dann noch an einem Wehr auf Döbel. Die Dickköpfe waren durch trübes Wasser und kühle Temperaturen allerdings garnicht in Beißlaune. Ich bekam dann allerdings in einer Rausche einen Biss auf einen tieflaufenden Berkley Frenzy-Wobbler im Barschdekor. Nach kurzen, rasanten Drill konnte ich dann einen prächtigen Hecht von 85 cm und knapp 8 Pfund landen, der wir dann auch wieder aus der Hand geglitten ist.
Bin zwar über die beiden Fische zufrieden, hätte mich allerdings mehr gefreut, wenn auch mein Angelkollege nen schönen Räuber erwischt hätte. Beim nächsten Mal klappt das bestimmt.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (10. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri #6 

Zwei Super Fische hast du da gefangen.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...petri Veit...schöne Fische!

...mal sehen ob ich am Wo'ende nachlegen kann....

...gruß Stefan


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (10. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zu den Fischen #6

welche Größe der Wobler ist das ,wieviel g und sind die schwimmend ?

will mir auch noch welche zulegen aber weiß net genau .


----------



## Veit (10. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Andreas: Weiß ich nicht so genau. Habe ich lange in der Köderbox gehabt und bis vorhin nie einen Fisch drauf gefangen. So ca. 8 cm würde ich sagen und vom gefühl her 10 g Gewicht, schwimmend.


----------



## Ocrem (10. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Bin zwar über die beiden Fische zufrieden, hätte mich allerdings mehr gefreut, wenn auch mein Angelkollege nen schönen Räuber erwischt hätte.


 
ach halb so wild hauptsache ich war mal wieder in der natur 

und über deine 2 tollen fische habe ich mich genauso gefreut wie als wenns meine wären#6


----------



## w3azle (10. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

mensch dickes petri veit!

wo du bist beißen die fische wa  

gruß


----------



## Holger (10. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Veit 

Wie groß bist du eigentlich in Natura ???

bei dir wirken 57er Zander und 85er Hechte wesentlich größer. Wenn ich Bilder von dir sehe, denke ich im 1. Moment immer das die noch größer sind. |kopfkrat 

Oder setzt du dich immer direkt vor die Cam ???? :q


----------



## Promachos (10. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ holger

Wahrscheinlich is er normal groß, nur seine Arme sind erheblich länger als die eines Durchschnittssterblichen:q

Gruß Promachos


----------



## deger (10. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Promachos schrieb:


> @ holger
> 
> Wahrscheinlich is er normal groß, nur seine Arme sind erheblich länger als die eines Durchschnittssterblichen:q
> 
> Gruß Promachos


 
|jump: Da kennt sich aber einer aus...


----------



## Holger (10. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ promachos und Deger

Ihr beiden Schnullies müsst mal beim Veit in die Lehre.....so weit wie ihr eure Zander von der Kamera weghaltet, das geht ja mal gar nicht. :q 


Pro Nahaufnahme.....


----------



## Veit (10. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ihr habt recht, die Fische sind weit vorgehalten. Finde ich aber ok, das zu machen, solange man bei der Größenangabe dann ehrlich bleibt. 
@ Holger: Bin 1,90 m.


----------



## Holger (10. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Ihr habt recht, die Fische sind weit vorgehalten. Finde ich aber ok, das zu machen, solange man bei der Größenangabe dann ehrlich bleibt.
> @ Holger: Bin 1,90 m.


 

Sollte auch keine Kritik sein. Wollte nur damit sagen, das du ein gewiefter Fotograf bist und deine Fische oft länger verkaufen könnest als Sie sind. Umso besser find ich von dir, das du ehrlich bleibst. Aber du bist soviel am Wasser und fängst deshalb auch genug, so daß du nicht lügen musst.  

190 cm, na das sind doch 3 mehr wie meiner Einer....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@holger: Wenn wir soviel Zeit hätten...:m


----------



## Holger (10. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> @holger: Wenn wir soviel Zeit hätten...:m


 

Man kann nicht alles haben.... 

Außerdem wärst du dann jedes WE in Ostfriesland, das würde ja schon als 2. Wohnsitz gelten.....:q


----------



## Veit (11. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ist doch auch schön, wenn der beste Angelkumpel was fängt, deshalb hier noch der 55er Zander, den Henni heute abend mit Köderfisch geangelt hat. Selbst hatte ich diesmal nix außer einem Fehlbiss (Henni auch noch einen), aber das macht ja nix.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Holger schrieb:


> @ promachos und Deger
> Ihr beiden Schnullies müsst mal beim Veit in die Lehre.....so weit wie ihr eure Zander von der Kamera weghaltet, das geht ja mal gar nicht. :q


Für größere Bild-Fische, jau! :m


----------



## Promachos (11. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Ihr habt recht, die Fische sind weit vorgehalten. Finde ich aber ok, das zu machen, solange man bei der Größenangabe dann ehrlich bleibt.



@ Veit
Mensch, das machen wir doch genau so und es is natürlich okay! Die Photos sollen doch auch gut aussehen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Raabiat (11. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Promachos schrieb:


> @ Veit
> Mensch, das machen wir doch genau so und es is natürlich okay!(..)



dann will ich nich wissen, wie klein der auf deinem Avatar war |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Tisie (11. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Promachos schrieb:


> @ Veit
> Mensch, das machen wir doch genau so und es is natürlich okay! Die Photos sollen doch auch gut aussehen.
> Gruß Promachos


Genau, extrem Vorhalting und Zurücklehning  ... Veit ist darin wirklich der Beste, aber er hat ja auch genug Gelegenheiten zum üben 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Veit (11. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Rabiaat: Hehe, der war wirklich ziemlich groß, nämlich 94 cm.  So einer könnte mal wieder kommen.


----------



## Holger (11. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Rabiaat: Hehe, der war wirklich ziemlich groß, nämlich 94 cm.  So einer könnte mal wieder kommen.


 
Er meinte Promachos.....|supergri


----------



## Raabiat (11. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Rabiaat: Hehe, der war wirklich ziemlich groß, nämlich 94 cm.  So einer könnte mal wieder kommen.



Ich meinte Promachos


----------



## Gunni77 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@ Rabiaat Hörst du wohl auf, die Leute bei ihrer Empfindlichkeit zu packen? Schlingel und Schlawiner, der du bist....tz tz tz

Gruß


----------



## Raabiat (11. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

|sagnix 
zurück zum Thema: ich habe leider seit einiger Zeit keine Raubfische fangen können, da ich nicht angeln war#h


----------



## Promachos (11. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Ich meinte Promachos



@Raabiat

Es war mein erster mit Gufi, und außerdem hab nicht ich das Photo gemacht, sonst säh das Bild so aus wie das von Veit.
Außerdem verzerrt die Megabrille, die ich da im Gesicht trage, die Proportionen dermaßen...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Holger (11. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Puck, die Stubenfliege....|supergri |rolleyes


----------



## Promachos (11. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Holger schrieb:


> Puck, die Stubenfliege....|supergri |rolleyes



@Holger

Du bist nicht der erste, dem da eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit auffällt - obwohl ich das gar nicht nachvollziehen kann

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute los , endlich malwieder Fisch an der Leine !

Zuerst n ca. 45er Brassen Im Rücken gehakt , der ging so ab das ich erst dachte ich hätt endlich mal n richtig dicken Hecht erwischt . Hat nachm Anschlag erstmal ne ca. 30 m Flucht gegen meine zugeknallte Bremse hingelegt . und wollt auch nicht so schnell aufgeben .
Ne Stunde später dann wieder n Biss , den ich verhauen hab .
Beim 2ten Wurf wieder und beim 3. hing dann endlich n ca. 60er Hecht , der aber im vergleich zum Brassen nicht wirklich power hatte , der hats nichtmal wirklich geschafft Schnur von der Rolle zu ziehn. Da er auch ziehmlich schlank war durft er weiterschwimmen . 
Danach hatte ich noch n 20 cm hecht und das wars dann auch .

Köder war n goldener Cormoran Polder Spinner in gr. 6 und Tatort war n 5m breiter und ca. 50 cm tiefer und ziehmlich verkrauteter Entwässerungsgraben .


----------



## Tisie (12. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Kochtoppangler,


Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Zuerst n ca. 45er Brassen Im Rücken gehakt , der ging so ab das ich erst dachte ich hätt endlich mal n richtig dicken Hecht erwischt . Hat nachm Anschlag erstmal ne ca. 30 m Flucht gegen meine zugeknallte Bremse hingelegt .


'ne 30m lange Flucht? Von 'nem 45er Brassen? Gegen die zugeknallte Bremse? Aha |kopfkrat ... wenn der mal nicht gedopt war?! 
Oder vielleicht ein geheimes Forschungsprojekt? Bonefish mit Brassen gekreuzt ... wär doch mal was für die Stipper #6 
Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## sebastian (12. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute auch angeln, in einem Bereich is den ganzen Tag ein Hecht herumgesprungen, hab an der selben Stelle mal einen mit 85cm gefangen, habs mit 2 Ruten mit totem köfi und mit Wobbler probiert, auf den Wobbler hat er einmal gebissen, is aber sofort wieder abgegangen und wollte dann nicht mehr.
Das Wasser is nun auch wieder trüb jetzt sieht man auch keine großen Aiteln mehr.
Raubfische im Sommer fangen is echt das Letzte  Herbst wo bist du


----------



## Veit (12. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich kanns mir ehrlichgesagt auch nicht so recht vorstellen. Bei nem 45er Karpfen würde ichs vielleicht nicht kommentieren, aber eine Brasse legt einfach keine 30 m-Flucht hin, auch nicht wenn sie von außen gehakt ist. Mit normalem Spinngerät ziehste selbst ne 60er Brasse einfach raus.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ja Keine Ahnung womit das Vieh gedopt war !
Ich war auch ziehmlich Baff als ich gesehen hab das das nur n Brasse war ...
Vielleicht warens auch nicht 30 sondern nur 25 m habs nicht nachgemessen , auf jeden Fall hat das Vieh ne saumäßige Flucht mit ordentlich tempo hingelegt ...

Der 60er hecht hat bei gleicher bremseinstellung wenns hochkommt mal n halben meter Schnur genommen und war nach der halben Zeit schon Ko ...

Und ja ich weiß das brassen normalerweise nicht so abgehen , hatte schon mehrere Brassen in der größe und die haben sich im Drill nichtma ansatzweise so verhalten .


----------



## Veit (12. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Naja ok, ich wills ja auch garnicht anzweifeln, hatte mich halt auch bloß ziemlich gewundert als ich das gelesen habe. Petri zu den Fängen!


----------



## jurner2000 (12. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Betr. Brasse im Rücken gehakt

Ich hatte kürzlich auch eine 52er Brasse beim Spinnfischen vom Boot gehakt. Bei der 32er Monofilen und entsprechend stark eingestellter Bremse konnte sie kaum Schnur nehmen. War trotzdem enorm kampfstark. Um das Boot herum gedrillt. Zuerst dachte ich, wär ein großer Hecht. Dann war ich mir lange Zeit sicher, es wär ein im Rücken gehakter Karpfen. Erst im Kescher merkte ich, es ist eine Brasse. Scheiß Schleim.


----------



## Maik (12. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi ich hatte letztes jahr auch ne rücken brasse so um die 50cm ich kann kochtopfangler nachvollziehen die ging ab ohne ende habe mich auch schon auf nen guten hecht gefreut und dann:c :c aber hatte drotz allem spaß gemacht


----------



## fantazia (12. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

habe auch schon öfters 3-5pfund brassen gehakt.
dachte auch meist das ich nen schönen hecht oder zander habe.
machen echt gut alarm wenn sie gehakt sind.


----------



## sebastian (12. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Naja ok, ich wills ja auch garnicht anzweifeln, hatte mich halt auch bloß ziemlich gewundert als ich das gelesen habe. Petri zu den Fängen!


Ich hab mal eine Forelle mit 1.47kg beim einholen gehakt irgendwo im Körper der Drill war wie bei einem 2-3kg schweren Karpfen, also wenn man Fische irgnedwo im Körper hakt die kämpfen dann schon anders.
Übrigens petri heil zu deinen schönen Fängen, der Hecht is super =)


----------



## zanderzocker1 (12. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Aal 61cm:q jagst so em 22,30Uhr

MFG


----------



## honeybee (12. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Heute hatte ich ne nette Barschstrecke so um die 20 Stück. (hab dann irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen)

Köder bei den meisten Balzer Colonel Z 3D Vario in Gr.5
Leider alles nur so Exemplare zwischen 20 und 25cm. Die großen stehen noch zu weit draussen.


----------



## honeybee (12. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Übrigens, beissen die Zander dort momentan so gut, das Angler aus ganz Deutschland und sogar Europa sich an dem Gewässer einfinden


----------



## JohnvanJerk (12. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ja ne, is klar


----------



## honeybee (12. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



JohnvanJerk schrieb:


> ja ne, is klar



Ach menno, kannst einem aber auch den Spaß verderben.:q
Ist natürlich das Sonne, Mond und Sterne Festival........Bum Bum Bum

http://www.sonnemondsterne.de/index.php


----------



## Brummel (12. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



> Leider alles nur so Exemplare zwischen 20 und 25cm. Die großen stehen noch zu weit draussen.



Mit solchen "Plagen" hätt ich auch gerne zu kämpfen:q .
Bei mir sind die meisten Barsche etwa ein Drittel so lang und tragen den Vornamen "Kaul....."  .

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hallo zusammen. bin wieder online nach zwei wochen durchangeln mit birger. war klasse, dorsche und zander gefangen, alles mehr als zufriedenstellend. zudem haben wir uns in der letzten woche an barsch dumm und dämlich gefangen. der schnitt lag bei 30cm, unfassbar! fast jeder wurf nen treffer, teilweise mit 3 barschen auf einmal, die geben gas. die fische haben extrem stark gekämpft, ein 36er barsch so gut wie ein vernünftiger hecht, der sogar schnur nimmt. so um die 500 werden es geworden sein. der größte hatte 39cm, viele fische über 30cm. die barsche standen über 20 metern wasser, mal im mittelwasser und abends und morgens wurde geraubt, da hat der see gekocht. hecht gabs nur schniepel, nicht der rede wert. gerade das gezielte zander angeln war mir wegen schlechter gewässer bis jetzt nicht bekannt. konnte viel lernen und wurde sofort belohnt. mit 6 würfen 5 zander fangen, da war ich sprachlos. birger konnte gar einen von 83cm verhaften und einige gute fische zwischen 60-70 waren dabei. warum bin ich nur so scharf auf hecht, wo man beim zander und vor allem barschangeln viel schneller belohnt wird???!!! war eine gelungene angelzeit und man konnte mal wieder sehen: wo wenig geangelt wird und viel fisch ist, da fängt man gut. der barschsee ist sowas von voll, die opas, die dort geangelt haben kurbeln nur nen spinner und blinker durch. die fangen stets nur die raubenden barsche, da war genug für uns da 

mfg steffen


----------



## Adrian* (13. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@bubbel

Petri, gibts auch bilder?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ach so, ja, die gibts. werde sie in den nächsten tagen mal hochladen, wenn ich zeit habe. sind schöne aufnahmen dabei, wie ich finde.

mfg


----------



## Veit (13. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil zu den Fängen, bubbel und birger! Freue mich schon auf die Pics!


----------



## fantazia (13. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Petri Heil zu den Fängen, bubbel und birger! Freue mich schon auf die Pics!


ich ebenfalls:qwart ihr hier bei mir in der umgebung unterwegs bubbel?


----------



## just_a_placebo (13. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schöner Fisch Jana und auch euch nen dickes Petri Bubbel und Birger. Wart ihr am Boden, oder wo gibts Barsche, Zander und Dorsche? 

Ach ja, hier findet ihr auch nen kleinen Bericht von meinem ersten erfolgreichen Cycadeneinsatz.

flo


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

wir waren im norden unterwegs, dorsche in dänemark gefangen. ja fantazia, in deiner ecke. leider hatten wir kaum zeit, sonst wären wir gern mit boardies aus dem norden losgezogen. boot-angler hatte es ja auch angeboten, leider nichts drauß geworden. vielleicht ein anderes mal. 

mfg


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> wir waren im norden unterwegs, dorsche in dänemark gefangen. ja fantazia, in deiner ecke. leider hatten wir kaum zeit, sonst wären wir gern mit boardies aus dem norden losgezogen. boot-angler hatte es ja auch angeboten, leider nichts drauß geworden. vielleicht ein anderes mal.
> 
> mfg


 
naja, habt euch ja leider nichtmehr gemeldet...
hätte euch gern mit auf´n plöner genommen #6 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

nimms bloß nicht persönlich!!! haben wir zwei nasen nicht auf die reihe bekommen... klar wärs toll gewesen, keine frage..


----------



## Illidan (13. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So, muss nun auch mal was hier reinschreiben. 
War gestern ENDLICH mal wieder angeln, nach fast einem Jahr Pause. Konnte außerdem erstmals meine neue Ausrüstung ausprobieren, die hier die ganze Zeit "nur" rumlag.
War schönes Wetter trotz schlechter Prognose (zwischendurch mal geregnet, aber das muss man abkönnen^^) - hätte mich geärgert, hätte ich nicht die Zeit investiert.
Nunja - war 3 Stunden an einem privaten See, der ziemlich flach ist mit viel Kraut, aber konnte trotz ständigem "Abgegrase" 2 Hechte rausfischen mit einer Länge von ca. 50 cm und 65 cm. Habe beide nicht gemessen, ist geschätzt. Durften natürlich wieder schwimmen.
Dafür, dass ich das erste Mal (!) einen GuFi gebadet habe, fande ich das super, das es gleich geklappt hat. 
War übrigens einer von LIDL, der sich als fängig erwies.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> nimms bloß nicht persönlich!!! haben wir zwei nasen nicht auf die reihe bekommen... klar wärs toll gewesen, keine frage..


 
MAL SEHEN 

aber vielleicht komme ich ja EUCH mal nerven... :q 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Komme gerade aus dem Wochenende aus Holland.
Ich bin  leider nur drei Stunden zum Angeln gekommen.
Aber immerhin wenigsten einen Hecht (83 cm).
Schleppen mit 15 cm Gufi.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Adrian* (14. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War gestern mal los, hatte 6 Barsche auf en fluo grünen Turbotail...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

habe nun auf frage von adrian bilder von birgers und meinem angeltripp zusammengestellt. klar, bilder sind immer ne feine sache! habe sie sehr klein gemacht, 29 bilder mit zusammen grad mal etwas über 1mb. habe sie teilweise beschnitten, wodurch das bild etwas in mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde, bitte um verzeihung , ebenso für meine wüste "wennichangelngeheismirmeinaussehenegal"-frisur... die bilder sind im zeitraum vom 28.07.2006 bis 11.08.2006 geknippst worden. habe sie in eine html-datei gepackt, die **hier** zu finden ist.

mfg steffen


----------



## Junger Dorschler (14. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

schöne fotos#6


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (14. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Bubbel2000  Schöne Fotos#6  und schöne Fänge #6


----------



## fantazia (14. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

jup schöne fische habt ihr da gefangen #6


----------



## Raabiat (14. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hey Bubbel,
fette Bilder.....wie habtern den Spöket geführt?


----------



## trout (14. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Doppelpostings mag ich nicht, 
daher nur mal ein kurzer Link zum Welsforum mit der Überraschung von gestern :q http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1249934&postcount=221

Gruß trout


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

den spöket haben wir teils gejerkt, teils gekurbelt mit spinnstopps. klappt erstaunlich gut, wobei die barsche ja wie bereits erwähnt im schnitt auch sehr groß waren.


----------



## Sholar (14. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war am weekend hier innem forellenpuff! nix besondres !8 stück konnte ich leider nur fangen! 2 verschlagen wieso ka 

und 2 hatten irgendwie end richtig geschluckt oder so die sind mir im drill entwischt warum verstehe ich noch immer nicht!!!

1 schöne grosse war dabei nunja!!!

http://img131.*ih.us/img131/2681/p1010018mf0.jpg


----------



## fantazia (14. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Sholar schrieb:


> war am weekend hier innem forellenpuff! nix besondres !8 stück konnte ich leider nur fangen! 2 verschlagen wieso ka
> 
> und 2 hatten irgendwie end richtig geschluckt oder so die sind mir im drill entwischt warum verstehe ich noch immer nicht!!!
> 
> ...


was isn verschlagen?und wieso entwischen gerade die 2 die end richtig geschluckt haben?muss man nich verstehen oder|supergri

petri zu den fischen#6


----------



## Promachos (14. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nachdem es am Donnerstag bis in den Nachmittag hinein geregnet hatte, dann aber die Sonne rauskam und es herrlich warm wurde, bin ich für ein Stündchen zum Angeln in den Hafen. Das Ergebnis:
1 Zanderchen mit 40cm, mit dem ich meine neue alte Quantum Manie eingeweiht habe; wunderbares Rütchen, sag ich Euch, und darauf ne RedArc - erste Sahne!
2 kleine Barsche
1 Nachschnapper, als ich den Gufi an der Spundwand aus dem Wasser heben wollte. Leider war ich etwas abgelenkt, denn im Hafenbecken sind drei Binnenschiffer mit einem kleinen Motorboot wie die Wahnsinnigen Wasserski gefahren und ich dachte, der durchschlägt jetzt gleich die Hafenmauer; hab es also nur ruckeln gespürt und im Wasser einen Schwall gesehen, konnte aber nicht erkennen, was es war.

Alle Fische gingen auf einen Slottershad spezial in 7cm mit dunkelgrünem Rücken und hellgrünem Bauch. Ein sehr schöner Köder, der das momentane Köderfischangebot sowohl von der Farbgebung als auch der Größe her sehr gut imitiert, der aber leider nicht sonderlich haltbar ist und sehr schnell ziemliche Auflösungserscheinungen zeigt. Ich hab den Verdacht, dass ihm mein Sekundenkleber zusetzt.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@adrian: wir haben auch in fluogrün geangelt und auch barsche gefangen. der beste köder, wenn barsche auch mal nicht so wollen war stets der 5cm attractor, also b, in perlbraun an leichten und schweren köpfen, je nach wassertiefe. meine absolute lieblingsfarbe für barsch. haben viele pb farben probiert, nichts konnte perlbraun bezwingen, selbst im trüben wasser hab ich nen zander drauf gefangen in 3cm, birger seinen 83er zander auf 13er. hecht liebt die farbe auch! ;-)

petri den anderen fängern!


----------



## Adrian* (14. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Perl braun & Kaulbarsch sind meine favoriten 
Der Turboatil ist für mich der beste Köder für Barsche, werd demnächst auch nochmal bestellen müssen. Manchmal ne echte materialschlacht, besonders wenn kleine Zander da sind.
Der Attractor in A also 3cm, ist bei mir bis jetzt nicht so der renner gewesen, habe den auch bis jetzt nur in Raubfischgrün.
Werd mir aber jetzt mal B Turbos und Attractoren in verschiedenen Farben holen...


----------



## Adrian* (14. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schwefelgelb ist en echter Killer, lief auf Barsch eigentlich immer...


----------



## Sholar (14. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



fantazia schrieb:


> was isn verschlagen?und wieso entwischen gerade die 2 die end richtig geschluckt haben?muss man nich verstehen oder|supergri
> petri zu den fischen#6




verschlagen beim anschlagen beim schleppen zu früh und dann weg !!!!

naja wie solls sonst gewesen sein asuser das die end rihctig geschluckt haben!?


----------



## fantazia (14. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Sholar schrieb:


> verschlagen beim anschlagen beim schleppen zu früh und dann weg !!!!
> 
> naja wie solls sonst gewesen sein asuser das die end rihctig geschluckt haben!?


gerade nee forelle die geschluckt hat verliert man doch nich#cwenn der haken ganz schlecht sitzt kann er mal ausschlitzen aber wenn sie schluckt kann man dieses ja ausschliessen.oder is das vorfach gerissen?


----------



## Sholar (14. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ne vorfach war dran köder auch noch im drill sind 2 stück abgehaun nur wieso raff ich nicht !?


----------



## fantazia (14. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Sholar schrieb:


> ne vorfach war dran köder auch noch im drill sind 2 stück abgehaun nur wieso raff ich nicht !?


finde ich irgendwie unlogisch das du vermutest du hast sie verloren weil sie soweit geschluckt haben#cgerade wenn die forellen tief schlucken isses für sie doch unmöglich den haken im drill los zu werden.vermute eher das sie schlecht gehakt war und deshalb ausgeschlitzt is.oder sie wurde zu hart rangenommen.naja kann man nix machen passiert halt mal.kontest ja trotzdem 8 stück verhaften#6


----------



## Dart (14. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Sholar schrieb:


> naja wie solls sonst gewesen sein asuser das die end rihctig geschluckt haben!?


Der Google-Übersetzungsdienst meint.........na ja, was soll es sonst gewesen sein, ausser das die ned richtig geschluckt haben? 
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## fantazia (14. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Dart schrieb:


> Der Google-Übersetzungsdienst meint.........na ja, was soll es sonst gewesen sein, ausser das die ned richtig geschluckt haben?
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:


ok,das hört sich doch gleich anders an:q


----------



## Henning4155 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Spontan entschloss ich mich gestern gegen 17.30 an die Mulde  bei Dessau angeln zu fahren.Dies war ein gute Entscheidung.
Die ganze Zeit biss es sehr Vorsichtig an meiner Rute, ich dachte schon wieder es sind die Barsche wie Sonntag.Gegen 20 Uhr wollte ich nach meinem Köfi schauen.
Während das Einhohlen gab es einen kräftigen Ruck auf meiner Rute.Nach 2-3 min Drillzeit kam der Fisch endlich zum Vorschein,es war ein 65cm Zander mit 2,6 kg.  
Spontane Entscheidung = Gute Entscheidung


----------



## just_a_placebo (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schöner Fisch Henning!

Da ruft sich mir auch gleich wieder die Methode des Spinnangelns mit Köderfisch ins Gedächtnis. Nur einmal habe ich das bisher probiert und das nicht weiter erfolgreich. Aber der Köderfisch sicher mit der beste Spinnköder wo gibt!!  In einem Artikel habe ich auch mal davon gelesen, dass dies des Autors Methode auf Großhechte ist.

flo

PS. Da musst du dir jetzt wohl nen größeres Küchenbrett besorgen!


----------



## ChrisHH (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri von einem alten Dessauer zum Muldezander. Freut mich was aus meiner Heimatstadt zu lesen. 
Ja an der Mulde kann man schon schöne Stunden erleben|rolleyes Ich glaub ich muss da auch mal wieder hin...


----------



## Sholar (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Dart: danke  ;D

@fantazia: ich meinte ja auch das die ned richtig geschluckt haben! oder nur vorne gehackt hatten . Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären warum sie ausgeschlitzt sind! is aba auch egal! Samstag gehts weider hin ma sehen evtl bekomm ich die ja diesma


----------



## bennie (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Sholar schrieb:


> oder nur vorne *gehackt* hatten


 
|kopfkrat 



Im Übrigen: ein Haken muss nicht im Schlund des armen Fische sitzen um ihn zu landen. Das schafft man durchs richtige Drillen und einen entsprechenden Anschlag.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Henning

Petri zu deinem Zander #6 
Also bei mir hat auf der Spinnrute nichts gebissen nur eine komplette Montage mit Mepp habe ich aus der Mulde gefischt :q
aber mir ist selber auch der Blinker im Wasser geblieben,also ein fährer Tausch.
Na dann lass dir den Zander schmecken |wavey:


----------



## fantazia (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Sholar schrieb:


> @Dart: danke  ;D
> 
> @fantazia: ich meinte ja auch das die ned richtig geschluckt haben! oder nur vorne gehackt hatten . Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären warum sie ausgeschlitzt sind! is aba auch egal! Samstag gehts weider hin ma sehen evtl bekomm ich die ja diesma


hattest es aber genau umgekerht geschrieben:q


----------



## Veit (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war an den vergangenen Tagen auch angeln, es lief aber schlecht. Das einzige was immer beißt sind Döbel in rauhen Mengen. An guten Stellen gibts zumindest in den ersten paar Minuten bei jedem zwei bis dritten Wurf einen Biss. Danach werden die Dickköpfe natürlich auch vorsichtiger. Der größte Döbel war 63 cm lang. Als Köder laufen nach wie vor nur kleine, dicke Wobbler. Schlanke Wobbler, Gummifische und Blinker werden total verschmäht. Auch mit Spinner ist nur wenig zu holen. Von Hechten und Zander keine Lebenszeichen. Der einzige Beifang war ein 30er Barsch.

Petri Heil an alle die auch mal ordentliche Fische fangen!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

schöner klopps!


----------



## JohnvanJerk (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

jupp, zur zeit hauen sich die fische richtig voll mit brut !!! P E T R I !


----------



## w3azle (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

kann man die essen? die döbel mein ich


----------



## Veit (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ w3azle: Naja, wenn du Gräten pulen willst, kannste das ja mal probieren *g*


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit   Petri zu dem Döbel #6

laufen da nur die Rapala  oder auch andere ?


----------



## Ocrem (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

63cm wow trotz dasses nicht wirklich dein ziehlfisch war petri#6


----------



## Ocrem (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich beantworte einfach mal die frage|supergri 

nein andere wobbler laufen auch recht gut dieser aufm bild ist zb ein illex aragon wenn ich nicht irre und der letzte hecht ging auf nen berkly freenzy wenn der so geschrieben wird|kopfkrat


----------



## Seebaer (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

14cm war die Rotfeder - 42cm der Hecht #c 

War heute nachmittag mal an unseren Vereinsee um paar tote Köfis zu baden  

Bei zum Teil starken Westwind konnte ich mit einer treibenden Posenmontage den kleinen fangen.

Zum Glück hatte er nur vorsichtig gebissen und es war ein leichtes in abzuhaken und zurück zusetzen.
Soll sich in ein paar Jahren mal wieder bei mir melden.


----------



## vertikal (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Seebaer schrieb:


> 14cm war die Rotfeder - 42cm der Hecht #c



Was nimmste auch so kleine Köfis, Udo.#d
Wir schleppen mit 33er Köfis, da "knallt" dann wenigstens schon mal 'n 65er Hecht drauf.:q:q:q


----------



## Henning4155 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke für die Petris Jungs

@-Andreas- : mit der Spinnrute musst du dich auf die andere Wehrseite stellen und ein Köfi durch die Hauptströmung driften lassen das hast du eig. jetzt die besten Chancen was an die Rute zu bekommen


----------



## Seebaer (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



vertikal schrieb:


> Was nimmste auch so kleine Köfis, Udo.#d
> Wir schleppen mit 33er Köfis, da "knallt" dann wenigstens schon mal 'n 65er Hecht drauf.:q:q:q


 
Frank
Man(n) nehme was man hat #c 

Will mich etwas zurück halten das für Dich was übrig bleibt  :m


----------



## vertikal (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Seebaer schrieb:


> Will mich etwas zurück halten das für Dich was übrig bleibt  :m




Klasse, Udo!#6 Ich bin echt begeistert.:q


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Henning4155 schrieb:


> Danke für die Petris Jungs
> 
> @-Andreas- : mit der Spinnrute musst du dich auf die andere Wehrseite stellen und ein Köfi durch die Hauptströmung driften lassen das hast du eig. jetzt die besten Chancen was an die Rute zu bekommen



Also bevor ich es wieder am Wehr versuche,lege ich mir erst mal ne neue Rolle zu.Ist schon sehr seltsam das die Anglerläden in Eurer Stadt diese Spro Rollen nicht haben und bei uns hier genau das selbe obwohl diese wie ich hier gelesen habe sehr beliebt sind.


----------



## Veit (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Andreas: Von Rapala halte ich nicht so viel. Ich selbst habe zwar auch ein paar Rapala-Wobbler, damit bisjetzt nur selten was gefangen. Der Illex Aragon auf dem Bild hat sich in der Tat bei mir als absoluter Döbelkiller erwiesen.
Ein Freund, hat den auch und damit auch von ein paar Wochen einen großen Hecht von etwa nem Meter dran gehabt, er ist aber leider kurz vor der Landung ausgeschlitzt.

@ Hennig: Hab mit dieser Methode am Muldewehr auch gut gefangen. Allerdings leicht abgewandelt. Normale Laufbleimontage, aber ein ganz leichtes Blei von 10 - 20 g und dann langsam durchs Wehrbecken rollen lassen. Nen Zander hab ich damit allerdings dort leider nie gefangen, dafür auch sehr viele große Döbel und gelegentlich Alande und Rapfen. Hat immer viel Spass gemacht! 
Wünsche dir noch ein paar mehr Zander.  Mal sehen vielleicht schaue ich in den nächsten Tagen auch nochmal vorbei. Als ich letzte Woche da war, ist leider das Wasser sehr hoch gewesen.


----------



## donlotis (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Von Rapala halte ich nicht so viel. Ich selbst habe zwar auch ein paar Rapala-Wobbler, damit bisjetzt nur selten was gefangen.



Hallo,

ein Bekannter von mir würde jetzt an die Decke gehen, der schwört auf Rapala. Und das es fängt habe ich schon selber gesehen! Ich selber habe nur zwei Rapala-Wobbler, die haben auch schon beide gefangen.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Veit (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ donlontis: Ich hatte auch mal einem Kumpel nen Rapala-Wobbler ausgeliehen auf den ich zuvor (und auch danach) nie einen Fisch gefangen habe. Er fing an jenem Tag hintereinander 3 Hechte damit. 
Liegt also wohl an mir, dass ich auf Rapalas wenig fange, wobei ein paar Hechte haben sie mir auch schon gebacht.


----------



## porscher (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Die rapala-wobbler sind verdammt teuer.fische mit den deshalb an stellen mit wenig hängergefahr.Hab damit in schweden aber sehr gut gefangen.


----------



## Bernhard* (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



porscher schrieb:


> Die rapala-wobbler sind verdammt teuer.fische mit den deshalb an stellen mit wenig hängergefahr.....


 
Dann schau lieber nicht was die z.B. die Illex (siehe oben "Aragon") kosten!!


----------



## Veit (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ porscher: Da kann ich burn77 nur beipflichten. Rapala gehört mittlerweile eher zu den günstigen Markenwobblern und zumindest von Lauf und Verarbeitung her ist der Preis auch gerechtfertigt.
Bei Illex ist die Lackierung eine Katastrophe! War bislang bei allen Illex-Modellen, die ich hatte, nicht zufrieden damit. Trotzdem gibts einige Modelle, die doch sehr fängig sind z.bsp. Aragon und Squirell. Mit dem Arnaud und dem Deka hingegen ging wenig bis garnix, aber da die Lackierung so sch... ist, kannste auch die nach ein paar Wochen Einsatz jedem zeigen und sagen du hast zig Hechte drauf gefangen bei den Bissspuren *gg*


----------



## w3azle (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

also auf gräten steh ich nu gar nich veit, also kein döbel essen! 

boah son teil kostet ja 16euros...  nicht schlecht
da bekommt man ja schon ne rute für


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

das ist wenigstens mal eine gute Info zu Woblern. Danke Veit |wavey:
Ich hatte auch mal ne super Wobler für Döbel gehabt das war aber nen  günstiges Modell aus der Kiste aber damit habe ich super Döbel gefangen. zB.
http://img82.*ih.us/img82/5702/bild005eu2.th.jpg
aber welche Marke der war weiss ich nicht mehr leider ist die Tauchschaufel abgebrochen :c


----------



## NorbertF (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ja...bei uns rummsen die Döbel auch auf gold/gelb/orangene Wobbler die flach laufen (so dass man die Farbe sogar sieht).
Wenn die Schaufel abgebrochen ist wars sicher ein Balzer hehe.
Mein Topp Wobbler auf Döbel ist auch ein Balzer:


----------



## Kurzer (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin zusammen,

also dass Rapalas nicht fangen oder zumindest schlecht fangen halte ich für ein fast untragbares Gerücht. Habe bisher alle größeren Räuber mit Rapalas überlsten können. Man muss sich schon ein bissl mit den unterschiedlichen Laufverhalten dieser Köder beschäftigen, dann klappts auch mit den Großen.

Übrigens, auch an der Saale habe ich alle Räuber mit Rapalas gefangen ;->


----------



## Tisie (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo,

fangt Ihr die Döbel mit der Spinnrute nur in größeren Flüssen (wie z.B. Veit in der Saale) oder auch in kleineren Bächen? Konntet Ihr auch schon im Herbst, Winter oder zeitigen Frühjahr Döbel mit der Spinnrute fangen? Wie führt Ihr den Wobbler (mit, gegen oder quer zur Strömung)?

Danke und viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## NorbertF (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sowohl in "Bächen" (4 Meter breit, 80 cm tief sollte durchgehn) als auch im Rhein.
Im Frühjahr nicht, weil da Spinnangeln bei uns verboten ist und im Winter eher auf Naturköder. Im Sommer und Herbst also hauptsächlich. 
Es kommt ganz auf die Strömung an. Bei harter Strömung gegen die Strömung, extrem langsam geführt.
Bei weicher Strömung eher mit der Strömung etwas zügiger.
(Die Fische haben ja meist die Nase in der Strömung).
Und bei Stillstand egal 

Norbert


----------



## FPB (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

morgen zusammen,

ich war letzten Donnerstag mal mit dem kahn auf unserem Schulteich und konnte trotz unheimlich viel Kraut 4 Hechte mit meinem Gufi überlisten.
Ich hatte 2 x 30cm, 1 x 57cm und hurra 1 x 71cm am Haken.
Das war doch ein schöner Angelnachmittag für mich in meiner letzten Urlaubswoche.

gruß


----------



## Tisie (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Norbert,



NorbertF schrieb:


> ... in "Bächen" (4 Meter breit, 80 cm tief sollte durchgehn) ...


das ist interessant! Wie bzw. an welchen Stellen findest Du die Döbel dort in der kalten Jahreszeit? Wie fischst Du an solch einem kleinen Bach mit Naturköder?

Viele Grüße, Matthias

EDIT: Hey, mein 300. Beitrag |uhoh:


----------



## Henning4155 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@-Andreas- : Petri zu diesen tollen Döbel.Ich kann dich verstehen ich kann unsere Angelläden auch nicht groß empfehlen, sie dienen mir eig. bloß für Zubehörkram (Wobbler,Blei,usw.).Empfehlen könnte ich Rod´s World in Halle super Laden und sehr gute Auswahl, aber Qualität hat auch seinen Preis.
@ Veit: Hi Veit wann denkst du wann du kommst?
Denn Zander habe ich übrigens auf Grundgeangelt,  mit der Drift Methode habe ich selber meistens nur Rapfen und Döbel gefangen.Wasserstand ist wieder niedriger 1,37m.


----------



## NorbertF (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hallo Norbert,
> das ist interessant! Wie bzw. an welchen Stellen findest Du die Döbel dort in der kalten Jahreszeit? Wie fischst Du an solch einem kleinen Bach mit Naturköder?
> Viele Grüße, Matthias
> EDIT: Hey, mein 300. Beitrag |uhoh:



Grundsätzlich auf Grund, mit sehr leichtem Gerät. Als Köder kommen in der Regel Würmer oder ganz kleine Köderfische zum Einsatz. Ich nehme eine Matchrute wenn das Ufer nicht zugewachsen ist und eine kurze Barschspinrute falls die lange zu unhandlich ist.
Schnur 0.20mm, Vorfach auch, das Vorfach (8er Haken) in einen Wirbel eingeschlauft. Oberhalb des Wirbels klemme ich Bleischrote an, aber an einem kleinen Stück Schnur so dass es ein Durchlaufblei ergibt. Bleigewicht grad so hoch dass es liegenbleibt oder ganz leicht treibt.
An den Haken dann eben Mistwürmchen oder nen kleinen Köfi (aufgezogen).
Dann suche ich mir eine Stelle wo es tiefer ist als gewöhnlich. Wichtig ist ganz vorsichtig ans Ufer zu gehen und ja nicht herumzutrampeln. Gut ist auch wenn man einige Meter ober oder unterhalb des vermuteten Standplatzes der Fische ans Ufer geht.
Dann vorsichtig einwerfen, am besten in den Gumpen treiben lassen so dass die Montage dort zur Ruhe kommt.
Kippe anzünden und warten^^


----------



## bassking (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi.
Hatte gestern einen ganz guten Beifang ...auf einen riesigen i-
Attraktor am leichten Kopf konnte ich am Vereinssee, als es fast schon dunkel war, einen dicken Barsch fangen.

44cm. und 2,5 Pfund :g 

Das Barsche solche großen Köder angreifen, hätte ich nicht gedacht |kopfkrat 

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## fantazia (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich fange meine barsche alle auf grosse köder.grosse köder sind für mich erste wahlb eim barschangeln.petri zum schönen barsch#6


----------



## ChrisHH (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sagt mal treiben sich da am Wehr in Dessau eigentlich auch immernoch so viele Katzenwelse und Quappen rum? Hab die häufig bei Aalansitzen erwischt und Köfis waren auch nicht sicher. Ist allerdings schon 10 - 12 Jahre her. Sommerquappen fand  ich schon kurios...


----------



## ChrisHH (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@-Andreas-
Ach und zum Thema Spro Rollen - wenn man der Spro-Seite glaubt, ist Nipos Spro Händler, müsste die Rollen also zumindest besorgen können?!?#t
Ansonsten würd ich mal Boardpartner Gummitanke empfehlen, daher stammt meine RedArc:l Allerdings konnt ich sie mir da im Laden abholen, da gleich um die Ecke.
Denke aber, dass es auch mit Versand ein äußerst fairer Preis ist...


----------



## Tisie (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Norbert,

vielen Dank für die Infos!

Du fütterst auf Döbel aber nicht an, oder?!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## NorbertF (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

nein tu ich nicht. Ich füttere überhaupt nie an.
Wenn an einer Stelle nichts gehts marschiere ich weiter zur nächsten, ich suche die Fische also lieber.


----------



## Veit (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute gemeinsam mit Boardi Ocrem an einem Gewässer in Leipzig Spinnfischen. 
Er hatte dort bisher nur "Kleinzeug" gefangen, was aber wohl daran lang, dass er da bislang nicht mit Gummifisch geangelt hat. Ich habe es dann aber gleich zu Beginn mit diesem Köder probiert und es dauerte nur ein paar Minuten bis es das erste mal am anderen Ende zuppelte. :q  Es war ein Hecht von etwa 70 cm, der den 8er Kopyto in gelbweiß genommen hatte. Beim Landen war ich allerdings leichtsinnig. Wollte den Fisch gleich mit der Schnur rausziehen, da ist dann das Stahlvorfach dummerweise durchgerissen. Ist wahrscheinlich von ein paar Hängern am Vortag etwas geknickt gewesen, aber andererseits auch riesengroße Dummheit von mir. #q Was mich dennoch sehr geärgert hat, waren einige anderer Angler, die in der Nähe saßen und mit eine halbe Minute hämisches Lachen und Applaus schenkten. Man kanns auch mit Schadenfreude übertreiben. |gr: An der ihrer Stelle hätte ich mich sowieso ganz ruhig und unauffällig verhalten, denn sie haben auch noch mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt. #d 
Naja, ich probierte es weiter und bekam ebenfalls auf weißgelben Kopyto direkt vorm Ufer einen Hammerbiss. Nach kurzem aber spannenden Drill konnte ich dann ein prächtigen Rapfen von 74 cm landen. Mein bislang Größter!
Danach hatte ich einen guten Hecht von geschätzten 70 - 80 cm kurzzeitig an einen glittergrünen 12er Kopyto locken können, doch er schlitze leider nach ein paar Sekunden wieder aus. Gleich beim nächsten Wurf hatte ich den nächsten Fischkontakt, doch es war diesmal nur eine von außen gehakte Brasse.
Ein paar Fehlbisse später war dann auch endlich bei Ocrem die Rute krumm und so konnte er einen schönen Hecht von 75 cm landen, der nach einem Foto wieder schwimmen durfte. Köder war Attractor in gedecktem gelb.
Ich versuchte es darauf hin mit einem 12er Kopyto in ähnlichem Dekor (Perl-Gold-Glitter-schwarz) und schon nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich damit den nächsten Hecht an der Angel. Aber auch dieser verabschiedete sich nach ein paar Sekunden wieder. Langsam wurde ich wahnsinnig, schließlich hatte ich mir nun bereits drei Hecht "versaut". Dort kurz darauf endete die Pechsträhne endlich und ich fing einen Hecht, der aber nur 62 cm hatte. Lange dauerte es nicht, da gab es den nächsten Biss auf den goldenen Kopyto und der brachte mir dann auch noch einen richtig guten Hecht von 85 cm. Durften natürlich beide wieder schwimmen. 
Ich möchte mich bei Ocrem nochmal dafür bedankten, dass er mich an dieser tolle "Kleinzeugs"-Gewässer mitgenommen hat. #6 Freue mich schon auf unseren nächsten Einsatz. 
Heute warens auf jeden Fall tolle Stunden mit vielen Bissen und tollen Drills!
Leipzig, ich komme bald wieder! #h

PS: Die bescheuerten Köderfischangler sind VERDIENT leer ausgegangen. :m


----------



## w3azle (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

dickes petri veit und Ocrem!
als ob sich die dicken fische extra für veit da angesammelt haben   

ok dick is relativ

gruß


----------



## Ocrem (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

schön geschrieben#6 

so kann man die ganze zeit an den fischen vorbei angeln....

immer nur mit kleinen spinnern und wobblern auf barsch und döbel.:q 

der spot is echt nicht schlecht


----------



## the doctor (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Veit&Ocream : Petri!!!!!!#6sauber#6
                      Ist ja schon pervers wie weit du deine Fische vorhälst:m


----------



## JohnvanJerk (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petriii, geile hechte und ein wirklich starker rapfen!!!


----------



## w3azle (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

na er will sich bestimmt nich das feine hemd und die hose beschleimen   ^^


----------



## NorbertF (17. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sag mal Veit, ist das ein 35mm Objektiv das du da verwendest für die Fotos? Ich hab wegen Tauchen eine Nikonos V (wasserdicht) die macht mit dem Standard 35mm (ist ja an Luft ein Weitwinkel) ähnliche Fotos.


----------



## jurner2000 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit
Gummifisch halte ich für den besten Spinnköder auf Hecht in den Sommermonaten. Ohne Zusatzdrillling leider auch viele Fehlbisse. Wie sind deine Erfahrungen?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit: investier doch mal in eine gute camera, schade um deine fänge, die qualität is net so dolle. oder machste die eh nur um hier reinzustellen? 

mfg steffen


----------



## Henning4155 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Veit : Petri zu den Hechten und diesen schönen Rapfen mein größter war bis jetzt 70 cm hatte aber nur 3,0kg.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (17. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit  Super Fang,Petri   

Ich glaube Veit hat mit den Fischen einen Deal :q


----------



## just_a_placebo (17. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Veit hällt nicht den Fisch vor, sondern seinen Körper hinter!! Ich hab echt Angst um dich dass du mal umfällst!  Oder ekelst du dich vor dem Fisch?? Nimms bitte nicht persönlich!!!!!!1111 

Ansonsten geile Fische!! Petri!!

flo


----------



## Ocrem (17. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@jurner2000 bei mir gabs relativ viele fehlbisse was mir bisher nicht wirklich von hechten bekannt war.

naja liegt vll auch daran das ich meist erst um 3 schluss mach und dann wieder früh raus muss wenn ich angeln will|supergri 
sollte ich mal was dran ändern#t


----------



## Baitbuster (17. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin Moin, wie siehts immoment mit Barschen in und um Hamburg aus??oder in anderen gegenden??
bis denne


----------



## doggie (17. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Veit hällt nicht den Fisch vor, sondern seinen Körper hinter!! Ich hab echt Angst um dich dass du mal umfällst


 
Ist aber immerhin ne tolle körperliche Leistung!
Sind ja immer noch schöne Brocken, die der Veit mit gestreckten(!) Armen vorhält!#6 
Vielleicht daher der immer leicht angestrengte Gesichtsausdruck.............?|kopfkrat 

Gruß!

doggie


----------



## Barben Fischer (17. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War grad noch kurz 50min am Wasser, Hechtangeln gab ich nach 15min auf, da fuhren doch ein paar Kerle mit ihren Drachenbooten immer durch "meine" Stelle, hielten an, schrien "Are you ready? Attention, GO GO GO" und fuhren weiter |uhoh: 

Lusox weg, mepss in silbern grösse 3 drann, Forellenpirsch, die waren jedoch nur auf Fliegen aus (wie die Äschen) so dass ich wenigstens noch ein Barsch beim herausheben des Spinners landete


----------



## Veit (17. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Konnte heute Boardi W3azle zu seinen zwei bisher größten Karpfen guiden und habe selbst nebenbei noch ein paar Zander auf die Schuppen gelegt.
Hier ein kleiner Bericht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1255419&postcount=3592

@ jurner2000: Naja, dieses Jahr fang ich die Sommerhecht verteilt auf Gummi, Spinner und Wobbler. Ein richtiger Favorit hat sich da nicht rauskristallisiert.  
Letztes Jahr hatte ich im Sommer fast nur auf FZ-Blinker gefangen. Es ist aber wie verhext, dieses Jahr bringt der irgendwie garnix.
@ bubbel: Jo, werd ich demnächst auch mal machen.


----------



## Hacker (17. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wo habt ihr denn die Hechte in Leipzig gezogen ich bin in letzter zeit am verzweifeln. 5 Ansitze im waldbad Lauer Gleich neben cossi und immer nur paar Karpfen aba keine Hechte. hat jemand tipp


----------



## Veit (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Hacker: Zu Fangstellen mache ich keine Angaben.


----------



## Ocrem (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri W3azle und Veit zu euren tollen fischen#6

war heute auch nochmal los aber nur ein hecht kontakt und ein kleiner aber denoch feiner barsch war aber auch nicht solange vor ort nur noch die abendstunden ein wenig genutzt

ps. müsste mir auch mal wieder ne digi cam zulegen


----------



## rudlinger (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



doggie schrieb:


> Ist aber immerhin ne tolle körperliche Leistung!
> Sind ja immer noch schöne Brocken, die der Veit mit gestreckten(!) Armen vorhält!#6
> Vielleicht daher der immer leicht angestrengte Gesichtsausdruck.............?|kopfkrat
> Gruß!
> doggie


Dann baut dem armen Veit doch ne Vorhalteeinrichtung für Präsentationszwecke. Zwei Y-Stäbe zum drauflegen mit 2 Handattrappen |muahah:


----------



## w3azle (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



rudlinger schrieb:


> Dann baut dem armen Veit doch ne Vorhalteeinrichtung für Präsentationszwecke. Zwei Y-Stäbe zum drauflegen mit 2 Handattrappen |muahah:




lol

aber nu habter doch lang genug über veits präsentationsmethode  diskutiert....
wie soll mans denn auch sonst machen? hab das beim lehrgang für den schein nicht gelernt wies richtig sein soll  
und solange die längenangaben stimmen die angegeben werden ist doch alles ok.  und das macht der veit ja.

also erstma selbst soviel fisch fangen dann könnter auch üben  

petri


----------



## NorbertF (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Natürlich ist es ok, Veit gibt ja die Grössen richtig an.
Bei ihm ists umgekehrt: seine Fische schaun grösser aus als er sagt dass sie sind.
Also entweder ist er sehr klein 
oder
er benutzt ein Weitwinkel
oder 
er hat Teleskoparme 
wir frotzeln doch nur.


----------



## deger (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Glaube kaum, dass er sich mit Teleskoparmen à la Dr. Gadget abgibt...


                     Steckarme mit Zapfenverbindungen!!!  :q


----------



## porscher (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ihr seid doch alle neidisch auf die fänge von veit.nur weil ihr keine oder kaum gute fischbilder hier reinstellen könnt rätselt ihr über die größe der fische und den kamerawinkel. Traurig!!!!

Veit mach einfach so weiter wie bisher und danke für die berichte und die geilen Bilder!!!


----------



## deger (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@porscher:

Sinn für Humor vergessen? Merk mal was...smilies etc. machen´s deutlich. Traurig...


----------



## plattform7 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



porscher schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle neidisch auf die fänge von veit.nur weil ihr keine oder kaum gute fischbilder hier reinstellen könnt rätselt ihr über die größe der fische und den kamerawinkel. Traurig!!!!
> 
> Veit mach einfach so weiter wie bisher und danke für die berichte und die geilen Bilder!!!


 

:q :q :q 

Da hat einer was nicht verstanden, glaube ich...




Petri an die Fänger, echt tolle Fische #6


----------



## Veit (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich nehms mit Humor! 
Lange Arme, lange Fisch! -  Thats my lifestyle! *gg*


----------



## Ocrem (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

mir gefällt die präsi der fische auch gut

okey back to the topic

so komme gerade vom angeln...

sollte an die elbe gehn nur die fahrerin hatte keine lust da zu weit
naja egal da simmer an die mulde bei wurzen (basti "hecht" you know?) aber bis auf ein paar doch schon ansehnliche döbel nichts weiter

leider keinen barsch

naja dann an ein gewässer recht in der nähe noch ein paar barsche zuppeln 
ging auch kollege legte mit 2 20ern vor .
bei mir aber tat sich nichts auf spinner...

okey 3.5cm kopyto dran (in gelb weils dunkel wurde) und rumps dickbarsch von 38cm *freu* endlich mein erster dickbarsch dieses jahr:m 

wer mich kennt weiß das ich alles für nen dickbarsch liegen lass

++foto folgt wenn der kollege mir die pics geschickt hat++


----------



## Veit (19. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri @ Ocrem zum schicken Barsch! 

Bin, nachdem ich heute am Tage schon mit Boardi Tilo und Angelfreund Henni Spinnfischen an der Saale war, wobei bis auf einen Döbel auf 8 cm Kopyto in schwarzweiß leider garnix ging, abends nochmal für ne Stunde an meinen Hausfluss gezogen um einen Zander zu fangen. Ich hatte nur einen Biss, wieder auf schwarzweißen 8er Kopyto. Überraschend war es aber kein Stachelritter sondern einer schöner Hecht von 75 cm, der wieder schwimmen durfte.


----------



## Ocrem (19. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

dir auch ein dickes peri zum feisten flusshecht


----------



## just_a_placebo (19. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schöner Hecht Veit! Hast du dir "Aua" gemacht beim landen? 

Ich hab vorhin meine erste Quappe überhaupt gefangen. Würde ja nen Quappenfängethread aufmachen, aber ich glaube, der verschwindet eh wieder in der Versenkung bis wieder häufiger welche gefangen werden, Die süße war auch nur etwa 25cm lang. In Sachsen sind sie eh ganzjährig geschont...

flo


----------



## Ocrem (19. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

auch dir ein petri zur ersten quappe


----------



## DanielT. (19. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Fischart: Zander
Länge:82
Gewicht:6,2 kg
Gewässer: Vereinssee
Uhrzeit:01:00 Uhr
Köder: Köderfisch ca 10 cm

Bilder gibts in ein paar Tagen. Bin gerade nicht an meinem eigenen Computer und kann die Bilder hier nicht hochladen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (19. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Heute war ich auch mal wieder eine Runde blinkern im Vereinsteich gleich nach 15 min schnappte sich ein 51cm Hecht meinen Blinker .Danach Riss irgendwie das Stahlvorfach und mein neuer Blinker war weg :c.Da ich keinen mehr hatte versucht ich es noch mit Spinner ,Wobler und Gummifisch aber nichts biss mehr.
Ich freute mich aber trotzdem über den Fang und der Hecht durfte natürlich wieder schwimmen.
http://img87.*ih.us/img87/156/51cmhecht190806hh8.th.jpg


----------



## Waagemann (19. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hey Leute bin auch wieder da von der Ostsse!!!wenn mans so will war der Urlaub nicht schlecht ich hatte´ne Kuttertour gemacht wo ich einszwei Dorsche hatte und dann hatten wir uns noch ein Schlauchboot zugelegt ,weil wir unbedingt auf so´nen "Boddensee" wollten!Der See war flach,krautig...was braucht ein Hecht mehr um zu gedeien und dann an unsere Angel zu gehen nech:l !da hatte blackfox zum einstieg erstmal auf meine rute´nen 60er Hecht der dann zu Gunsten des Vermieters in seine Pfanne wanderte.Nach 1 bis 2 Tagen(wo dann die Kuttertuor statt fand) lief erstmal nichts.Nun hielt ich im nächsten Angelladen auschau nach einen dicken flach aber wirklich auch flachlaufenden Wobbler,weil der "Boddensee"an der tiefsten Stelle knapp einen Meter hatte.Am nächsten Tag dann hatte ich einen ca.25cm langen Bagley´s Wobbler der ideal für dieses Gewässer war und auch für mein heimisches Gewässer!Nun gings los als erstes hatte ich gleich in den ersten 10min einen wunderschön gezeichneten 40er Hecht der ca.1,5m neben den Boot biss und denn Wobbler kaum in die Schabel kriegte:l !!!Dann paddelten wir an die nächste Schilfkante und da knallte mir ein Hecht drauf wo ich zuerst dachte das es nur ein 60er wäre ,aber da lag ich falsch blackfox und ich schätzten ihn auf ca.100cm +-10cm.beim genauen betrachten viel blackfox auf das er bereits einen 50er Aal noch im Maul hatte aber das bekam ich garnicht mit ,weil ich nur meinen ersten Meterfisch in der MS Klapperkiste 06 haben wollte(so tauften wir übrigens unsern das Schlauchboot mit abgestandenen Gießkannenwasser|rolleyes !)#q !!!!Aber plötzlich machte er eine Flucht(ich hatte eine sehr boröse alte Mitchell-Rolle wohl bemerkt:c :c :c !!!)er riss mir von meiner Spule einige Meter Schnur und es war als ob die Rollenbremse kurz aussetzte.!.und da war es geschehen meine Rolle war voll mit 30er Schnur.Nun war die Schnur nicht mehr gespannt und er konnte sich lösen#d !"So´ne Sch....",rief ich nur noch und somit war mein erster ersehnter Meter.......fort!!!Was ich aber hatte war sein Abendbrot nämlich den bis auf die Gräten geschorenen Aal und das war es vermutlich was ich bei Anschlag gehakt hatte(leider)#d.Nach zirka 20 min hatte ich es verdaut und blackfox paddelte zurück an die Seite der Brücke wo wir ausstiegen und trostlos "nach hause" gingen!Aber am nächsten Tag hatte ich wieder einen geschätzen 50er Hecht worüber das Anglerherz wieder lachte|supergri !


Aber trotzdem war es für balckfox und mich ein gelungener Urlaub mit vielen neuen Erfahrungen .Und uns hat es gefallen!Aber waren wir nicht nur angeln sondern auch brutzeln am Strand:q !

Mit freundl. Gruß waagemann 

Psetri an die Fänger und Bilder kommen ich muss mich nur noch ein wenigf mit der Digitalkamera beschäftigen!


----------



## Ocrem (19. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

na dann erstmal ein *DICKES *petri#6 

"ein gelungener Urlaub mit vielen neuen Erfahrungen"

das hört man doch gern, vorallem sind die erfahrungen wichtig

und natürlich das strand brutzeln und nach schicken girlys ausschau halten wa 

ps. freu mich schon auf die foddos#h


----------



## DanielT. (20. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So, habe jetzt das Foto auf meinem PC. Hoffe mal ihr könnt es sehen?!?

Fischart: Zander
Länge:82
Gewicht:6,2 kg
Gewässer: Vereinssee
Uhrzeit:01:00 Uhr
Köder: Köderfisch ca 10 cm


Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Veit (20. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger und speziell gebührt Waagemann Dank für seinen schönen Bericht! Genauso sowas braucht das Board! #6 

Ich war heute Spinnfischen mit Angelkollege Sebastian. Zunächst versuchten wir es an einem klaren See. Sebastian hatte auf Jerkbaits zunächst mehrere kleine Hechte als Nachläufer. Später ging ihm auf einen Illex-Squirell ein Barsch. Ich konnte auf 8er Kopyto in grünweiß einen Barsch und einen 30er Baby-Hecht fangen. Dann hatte Sebastian Riesenpech. Ein Hecht von geschätzten 90 cm (war im klaren Wasser gut zu sehen) attackierte dreimal seinen Castaic Platinum-Bait, konnte aber leider nicht richtig gehakt werden. Ein viertes Mal ließ sich der Bursche leider nicht blicken. Da Sebastian, dann  fort musste, probierte ich an anderer Stelle noch allein ein bisschen mein Glück und konnte auf 8er Kopyto in braunweiß einen schönen Hecht von 84 cm landen.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (20. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit   Ich glaub du hast das Glück mit Löffeln gefressen :q  oder du kannst einfach nur gut angeln.

Trotzdem hast du wieder mal einen schönen Hecht gefangen.
Petri #6


----------



## w3azle (20. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

na mal wieder petri veit!   der fisch hat aber nen schönen großen kopf....


----------



## Waagemann (20. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jo schönen Dank Veit und ocream ich würde gerne öfters mal solche Beiträge schreiben aber bei uns in den Teichen ist nichts mehr und Stoff dafür zu kriegen#c !Und jetzt die versprochenen Bilder:

Ach Veit wollen wir uns nun nochmal an der Saale treffen?
Ach und kannst du mir sagen ob die von 
"internationale Angelgräte" Rollen reparieren?
Ach und petri Veit#h !

Das eine Bild ist das Abendbrot(der Aal) vom verlorenen Meter(leider)!Ist aber nicht so gut geworden!Die Bilder vom 60er kommen,weil ich zu diesen Zeitpunkt nur einen normalen Fotoapperat zu verfügung hatte!
Und der Wobbler ist der Bagley(vom Meterfisch)!

Mfg waagemann |wavey:


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (20. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also ich würde statt International Angelgeräte lieber zu Rods World in Peißen fahren. |rolleyes


----------



## Raabiat (20. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mahlzeit die Herren,
Petri an die Fänger hier. Veit....irgendwann renkst du dir böse die Schultern aus

So, nun mal zu meinem/unserem Tag heute.
Ich hatte die Ehre, die beiden Herren Vertikal und seinen Kumpel Gerd an die Möhne zu begleiten. Gegen 8Uhr waren wir auf dem Wasser wo auch schon erste raubende Barsche zu beobachten waren. Das ließ auf die Beißlaune der Fische hoffen

Nach einiger Zeit war es dann so weit für den ersten Fisch, deshalb dachte ich: "montierste mal den Spezialwobbler damit die anderen beiden nicht an Lust verlieren" (das ist natürlich nur ein Scherz)....nach hundert Metern hing der erste Spritzer (ca. 50 und ungemessen zurück) an Frank's Harrison (in meiner Hand:q). Und dann kam's wie's kommen musste und wie wir gehofft haben. Ich zitiere Gerd: "Naja, war ein dumpfer Schlag in meiner Rute, hab genauso Dumpf zurückgeschlagen". Die Sportex Kev Pike war ordentlich krumm und der Fisch hat ein um's andere Mal die Bremse gefordert.





Warum auch nicht...hing ja auch ein ordentlicher Bursche dran...





...an der Grandma im Barschdesign, die mich heute durchaus überzeugt hat...





Nach sehr schönem und spannendem Drill kam ein satter und fettgefressener 95er Esox an die Oberfläche und wurde dankend von Frank ins Boot gehoben.




Nach der Klasse Handlandung von Frank und der zarten Behandlung durch Gerd durfte der Bursche wieder zurück in sein Element, denn niemand hatte eine Bratpfanne die groß genug für den gewesen wär#c Pech für uns, Glück für ihn:q

Natürlich gings noch weiter. Die Grandma lockte noch einen Spritzer bevor ich endlich "den Bock des Tages schiessen konnte".

Noch bevor der liebe Gerd die Juwelen an bzw. in der Pinkelflasche hatte q) gab's einen Mordsschlag in die Harrison in meiner Hand. Rute mordskrumm...Anhieb gesetzt....hängt....also Hose wieder zu Gerd....
Allein der Biss und die erste Flucht ließ mich auf meine erste dicke Mama schließen. Was dann kam verblüffte selbst die beiden Spezi's die vor mir saßen. Der anfängliche Verdacht eines gehakten Spritzers bestätigte sich nicht. Stattdessen hat *ein fetter Raubaal über 24m tiefem Freiwasser regulär auf meinen 8cm Wobbler im Barschdesign gebissen* |kopfkrat Damit hatten selbst die beiden hart gesottenen nicht gerechnet. Und ich auch nicht. Schön wars trotzdem. Wegen fortwährenden Regenschauern haben wir auf ein Aal-Foto verzichtet. Übrigens muss man ja auch nicht jeden Spritzer ablichten

Dann war Mittag mit typischer Ruhrpottmahlzeit: Currywurst mit Pommes rot-weiß. Nach dem Mittag gings nochmal weiter. Ich machs ganz kurz. Nach langer Fahrt konnte noch ein Spritzer zum Biss überredet werden. Gebissen bei Gerd hatte Frank die Ehre den Fisch müde zu machen und in Empfang zu nehmen. 




Im Hintergrund der Drillmeister, im Vordergrund sein "Handlanger" :q

Danach haben wir Schluss gemacht. Bei so einem Super Tag mit Spass und ordentlich Fisch muss man's ja nicht übertreiben. Und pünktlich zu unserer Abfahrt begann natürlich der Regen, so wie es sich gehört

Herrlicher Tag....
Danke Männers#6

Wer sich Ausschnitte der Drills anschauen will, kann sich hier zwei Videos runterladen.

95er Hecht, 1:01 Minute, (ca. 15MB)
"Spritzer", 1:33 Minute, (ca. 23MB)


----------



## Seebaer (20. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na dann Petri Heil zu euren Tag und den Fängen #6 

Freu mich für euch 

In welchen Wassertiefen hatten die Hechte gebissen ???


----------



## Ocrem (20. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri und danke für den schönen bericht 

auch dir ein dickes petri veit wiedermal ein toller fisch

ach und Waagemann schade das die pics so klein sind aber man kann trotzdem erkennen das ihr spass hattet#6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

JOar Petri ihr 3 .. sieht nach einem gewohnt lustigen Tag aus ! 
Das mit dem Aal ist aber die Messe des Tages gewesen ! Nicht schlecht !

Wir waren gestern auch mal wieder auf Tour .. 
früh morgens 7 Uhr stiessen wir in See & steuerten die ersten Spots an .. es gab einige Fehlbisse auf Assassins. Ab & an dumpfe Schläge, andere Male waren es aber regelrechte Zuppelbisse auf die kleinen Gummis.
Das Geheimnis wurde dennoch gelichtet ... die Schläge gingen aufs Konto der Zander, wohingegen die Zuppelinhalationen den Barschen zuzuschreiben waren.
Markant war einerseits, dass lediglich ein einziger Fisch auf Wobbler gefangen wurde. Andererseits resultierten abermals die Gummis mit den Glasrasseln im Schwanzteller ... konnten dementsprechend mit einem Gesamt"ergebnis" von 20:1 souverän auch den letzten Zweifler überzeugen !
Gefischt wurde mit 3 Mann & den letztlich exakt gleichen Assassin Gummis. Das Wasser besitzt in diesem See einen sehr großen Trübheitsgrad ... weshalb vermutlich die Klappergummis einen so überragenden Vorsprung herausfingen.






























Wer Interesse an solchen Glasrasseln hat, kann mich gerne per PN kontaktieren .. ich habe extrem große Mengen & kann so auch Mengenrabatte verschaffen.

mfg
basti


----------



## Veit (20. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Waagemann: Ja, allerdings sind die kommenden Tage bei mir eng gestrickt. Nächstes WE eventuell mal.
Wegen der Rollenreperatur: Sowas macht der "tolle" Herr Tetzlaff zwar sicherlich auch, aber wahrscheinlich zu Preisen, für die man sich gleich ne neue Rolle kaufen kann. Der ist doch ein richtiger Gauner!


----------



## Ocrem (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

super geschrieben meri#6 macht echt spass sowas zu lesen

und die bilder ... vom feinsten


----------



## vertikal (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



MeRiDiAn schrieb:


> JOar Petri ihr 3 .. sieht nach einem gewohnt lustigen Tag aus !
> Das mit dem Aal ist aber die Messe des Tages gewesen ! Nicht schlecht !



Danke und euch ebenfalls ein digges "Petri". 
Der Aal war schlichtweg der Hammer! Ich hab noch nie gelesen oder gehört, das ein Aal im Freiwasser über 20 m tiefen Wasser auf Wobbler beisst, echt krass!

Das mit den Rasseln kann ich nur bestätigen, Basti. Wir fischten zu dritt in den Bodden auf Hecht und fingen immer wieder gut auf den schweren Trickfisch. Trotzdem gab es deutliche Unterschiede im Fangergebnis. 
Des Rätsels Lösung: Die Trickfische werden im Dopppelpack  mit einem Bleikopf angeboten. Der Ersatzschwanz hat aber serienmäßig  keine Rassen. Diese nachgerüstet und schon wollten die Hechte auch wieder!!!


----------



## vertikal (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Seebaer schrieb:


> In welchen Wassertiefen hatten die Hechte gebissen ???



Udo, die meisten Bisse kamen in 6 Meter Wassertiefe (aus der Hand geschleppte Grandma) über 20 bis 25 Meter tiefem Wasser.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

habt ihr die grandma beschwert mit einem schleppblei vorgeschaltet? die läuft doch so flach, oder nicht? schöner fisch, der 95er. 

gruß steffen


----------



## Martin001 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ein dickes Petri an alle#6 

@Bubbel2000,ist eine Grandma Deep Runner gewesen so wie ich das sehe.

Gruß Martin


----------



## vertikal (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> habt ihr die grandma beschwert mit einem schleppblei vorgeschaltet? die läuft doch so flach, oder nicht? schöner fisch, der 95er. gruß steffen




Die Grandma läuft auf 6 Meter, das reicht, Bubbel.


----------



## Sholar (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war am Samstag im Ofrellenpark! Konnte 25 Stück fangen!

auf dem Foto sind nur elf weil ich den Rest zwischendurch an einen "verschenkt" habe, der unbedingt welche haben wollte . Ich denke um zu Hause anzugeben nunja hatte damit mein Geld weider raus lol!!!

Die Elf auf dem Pic hatten gesamt 4400gr die schwerste und grösste war 37cm und 630gr.

gebissen haben die nur auf Powerbait orange gelb grün,gelb,grün und gelb-grün!!!!

paar auch auf Maden wie die dicke z.b., gebissen haben die schweine nur wie Köderfische also mehr wie vorsichtig und auf Powerbait konnte ich se nur aus einem unbeissfreudigen Schwarm herauslocken, wobei die säue da sehr flach standen und mehr mit dem Teig rumgespielt als geschluckt haben!!!!

nunja war trotztdem schön ma so probieren zu können ob man was fängt, heir nun ein foto:
http://img525.*ih.us/img525/7224/dsc00018oh2.th.jpg


----------



## Lionhead (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Sholar schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag im Ofrellenpark! Konnte 25 Stück fangen!
> 
> auf dem Foto sind nur elf weil ich den Rest zwischendurch an einen "verschenkt" habe, der unbedingt welche haben wollte . Ich denke um zu Hause anzugeben nunja hatte damit mein Geld weider raus lol!!!
> 
> ...


Petri zu dem Fang, aber zwei Sachen stören mich:
1. deine Wortwahl (oder hast du auf Wasserschweine geangelt?)
2. Die Aktion mit dem Verkauf von Fisch (stört mich persönlich, ist aber deine Sache)

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Adrian* (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Lionhead schrieb:


> ?)
> 2. Die Aktion mit dem Verkauf von Fisch (stört mich persönlich, ist aber deine Sache)




Zumal das Verboten ist....


----------



## bennie (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ist auch der falsche Thread 

rotzdem Petri Heil


----------



## Waagemann (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri an die Fänger wirklich geile Fische:l !!!Hab hier noch ein paar Pics als Entschädigung !​ 
Eine Story hab ich noch:Als wir eines Tages wieder zum spinnern an den "Boddensee" gingen kam unser Vermieter uns entgegen und sagte:"Ey guckt mal zum (Bodden)Strand da liegt´n 1,30 Hecht!!!!"Wir naturlich Feuer und Flamme darunter gerannt,weil wir natürlich noch nie gesehen haben...junge ich sage euch das war ein Vieh#q !!!
"Schade",sagte ich mit einen langen Gesicht zu Blackox und der dachte wohl dasselbe.

Man hätte der nicht an unsere Angel gehen können...mann mann mann das war vielleicht´ne Wucht:c !​ 
Na dann werde jetz mal´ne Runde spinnen am üblichen Tümpel:g !!!​                            @Veit wie wär´s mit Mittwoch?

                                    Mfg waagemann


----------



## HD4ever (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

nach hartem und verbissenen Drill konnte ich am Wochenende gleich 2 schöne Barsche auf einmal landen .... :m


----------



## Veit (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hab heute nachmittag die Boardis Counter-Striker und W3azle besucht. Sie haben am Saalewehr in Calbe auf Friedfisch geangelt, aber waren leider erfolglos. Ich fing mit Spinnrute 2 Hechte von 52 und 40 cm auf 8er Kopyto in weißgelb bzw. gelben Spinner und verlor noch einen Rapfen durch Ausschlitzen, der auf Illex Squirell gebissen hatte.
@ Waagemann: Mittwoch geht überhaupt nicht.


----------



## bennie (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



HD4ever schrieb:


> nach hartem und verbissenen Drill konnte ich am Wochenende gleich 2 schöne Barsche auf einmal landen .... :m


 
Übertreibs nicht, Petri! :m


----------



## the doctor (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Herr Raabiat und ich waren von Donnerstag bis Samstag mal am Rhein.
Donnerstag Nachmittag machte ich mich mal auf dem Weg zu ihm nach Düsseldorf um genau wie er das erste Mal am Rhein mit der Spinnrute zu fischen. Der erste Tag(Nachmittag) stand uns ein kleiner Jachthafen bevor.
Markus probierte erstmals sein Dropshot-gedöns und konnte auch wenig später seinen ersten gedropshotteten Barsch überlisten. Die Grösse war nicht so ausschlaggebend:m Wenig später probierten wir mal einen Versuch direkt am Rhein an 2 Buhnen. Der Meister fing dann direkt wieder nen kleineren Barsch auf nen kleinen Jerkbait#6
Wenig später war ich dann mal an der Reihe (gedropshottet, oder wie das heisst haben wir am Rhein nartürlich nicht:m)
Zum Vorschein kam ein strammer Bursche der Abstammung Barsch. Gemessen haben wir ihn leider nicht, aber kampfstark war er immerhin, denn er ging an meiner VHF voll in die Bremse (nur mal kurz)
Wenig später, also kurz vor Feierabend zog es uns dann nochmal kurz in den Hafen zurück, wo Markus dann noch nen kleineren Barsch fing.
Auf dem Heimweg, zu seiner Wohnung probierten wir es dann noch ein wenig auf ner netten Buhne, ausser ein paar Bissen und ein paar Hängern kam leider nichts mehr zum Vorschein. Selbst die 3 Wobbler nicht mehr die Markus in der kurzen Zeit hängen ließ. Seine Außrede lautete immer : "Ach der hat eh noch nichts gefangen und wird es auch nicht|supergri)
Tja, nun stand uns der Freitag bevor,
Am Nachmittag stieß unser Mod Rotauge zu uns um am Hafen nochmal soo ein bisschen watt zu zuppeln. Trotz mehrerer Attacken auf Raabiats LDS, konnte er keinen Kontern und somit auch leider keinen dieser Hechte ans Ufer drillen.
Ich versuchte in der Zeit mein Glück an der Hafenausfahrt. Einen Zander von geschätzten 55cm konnte ich mit meinen Gufis überreden, die anderen Fehlbisse, waren einfach zu schnell für mich so, das ich oft ins leere anschlug.
Mehr war leider an diesem Tag nicht zu holen. Rotauge und Raabiat konnten bis auf Fehlattacken leider nichts fangen. - War aber trotzdem ein klasse Tag mit euch#6
Am Abend gabs noch ein kleines Highlight:m- ein Feuerwerk- aber was für eins, direkt vor uns. Wären wir noch auf diese Buhne gegangen (was wir eigentlich vorhatten) ständen wir mitten drinn.:m (Zum Glück hatten wir doch den anderen Weg gewählt)
Samstag früh gings dann nochmal ans Wasser.
Diesmal aber ein tieferes Buhnenfeld! Leider hatten wir keine Zander gefunden, weder noch Barsche.
Konnte aber trotzdem meinen ersten Rapfen fangen, zwar nicht der grösste, aber mein#6
Gegen Mittag hieß es dann für mich; Abschied nehmen, denn am Abend stand ne Party an, wo ich leider zu durstig und deshalb frühzeitig abgestürzt bin|supergri|supergri:m


ach sooo......Bilder :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[UR...us/img235/3095/barschkleinfw4.jpg[/IMG][/URL]http://img235.*ih.us/img235/3095/barschkleinfw4.jpg

und.......arm*lang*zieh
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/[UR...us/img506/7913/rapfenkleingp0.jpg[/IMG][/URL]http://img506.*ih.us/img506/7913/rapfenkleingp0.jpg


----------



## Raabiat (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sehr schön geschrieben Marcel, aber ein paar Sachen kann ich leider nicht unkommentiert im Raum stehen lassen|supergri



the doctor schrieb:


> (..) sein Dropshot-gedöns


 Das Gedöns gefällt mir mittlerweile nicht nur dank des Barsches sehr gut. Es macht auch noch Spass. Ich brauche nur noch die passenden Stellen wie Spunwände oder sowas, dann klappts auch mit der Nachbarin...hehe



the doctor schrieb:


> d(..)die Grösse war nicht so ausschlaggebend


 Richtig!



the doctor schrieb:


> (..) *Der Meister* fing dann direkt wieder nen kleineren Barsch (..)


Danke für die Lorbeeren, ich arbeite an diesem Titel. Mein erwobbelter Raubaal ist schon ein großer Schritt in die Meisterrichtung



the doctor schrieb:


> (..)
> Zum Vorschein kam ein strammer Bursche der Abstammung Barsch. Gemessen haben wir ihn leider nicht, aber kampfstark war er immerhin (..)


Aber was für ein guter! Die Harrison war krumm und der Kerl ließ auf einen Zander hoffen. Wie auf dem Fotos zu sehen ein sehr schönes Exemplar und dank starkem Strom auch sehr kräftig 



the doctor schrieb:


> (..) wo Markus dann noch nen kleineren Barsch fing (..)


schön wie er das immer wieder betont....tz



the doctor schrieb:


> (..) Selbst die 3 Wobbler nicht mehr die Markus in der kurzen Zeit hängen ließ. Seine Außrede lautete immer : "Ach der hat eh noch nichts gefangen und wird es auch nicht"


Ähm, nuja....so wars ja auch...warum sollen die nichtfängigen Platz in den Boxen wegnehmen, wenn dort doch fängige hin können...also weg damit|kopfkrat:c (der schöne Redhead:c) 



the doctor schrieb:


> (..) trotz mehrerer Attacken auf Raabiats LDS, konnte er keinen Kontern und somit auch leider keinen dieser Hechte ans Ufer drillen.


Richtig, alle sind kurz vorher wieder abgedreht, wobei das garnicht so schlimm war. Die kleinen 20er und 30er muss ich nicht piercen. Dafür ist ein richtig fetter Brocken nicht überzeugt genug gewesen. Schade drum#c



the doctor schrieb:


> Ich versuchte in der Zeit mein Glück an der Hafenausfahrt. Einen Zander von geschätzten 55cm konnte ich mit meinen Gufis überreden (..)


Naja, gab zwar keine Beweise dafür aber wollens ihm mal glauben. Hat mich ja extra am anderen Hafenende dafür angerufen...hehehe



the doctor schrieb:


> War aber trotzdem ein klasse Tag mit euch


Vollste Zustimmung. Das ganze Wochenende war gut. Können wir bei Gelegenheit nochmal machen, dann aber mehr nach den Zandern suchen#6



the doctor schrieb:


> Konnte aber trotzdem meinen ersten Rapfen fangen, zwar nicht der grösste, aber mein


Jap, und so eine Attacke direkt vor den Füssen hat doch auch was. Glückwunsch zum ersten Rapfen.



the doctor schrieb:


> Gegen Mittag hieß es dann für mich; Abschied nehmen, denn am Abend stand ne Party an, wo ich leider zu durstig und deshalb frühzeitig abgestürzt bin


Saufen wie die großen, vertragen wie die kleinen. Von wem kenn ich das nur |sagnix

Ach und noch was.....die Wobbler waren wirklich mist....von denen hatte nur einer mal was gefangen....

Und eins hat Marcel noch vergessen...
Ich steh mitten in der Dunkelheit auf ner Buhne und hab irgendwas am Gummifisch. Ob Wels, Zander oder nur irgendwas nichtfischiges weiß nur der liebe Angelgott. Nachdem ich den scheinbar wehrlosen herangedrillt hatte war der Stinger aufgebogen und mir kam mit voller Wucht ein 18gr. Erie samt Gufi und Stinger entgegengeflogen und knallte mit voller Wucht ca. 1 cm neben das Auge, genau zwischen Augenbraue und Nase. Tut jetzt noch weh! Demnächst nehm ich ne Schutzbrille mit. Das war ein totbringendes Geschoss. Also Vorsicht Leute|znaika:#4 immer schön aufpassen|wavey:


----------



## Veit (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Das Rapfenfoto is echt geil! *gg* 
Schöner Bericht!

War eben nochmal an der Saale. Hatte DEN Fisch dran. 20 m Flucht an hart eingestellter Bremse dann ausgeschlitzt. Sch...!!!!!!!!!! Denke es war ein guter Wels. Biss kam auf einen 8er Kopyto in schwarzweiß. Darauf hab ich dann auch noch einen 45er Zander gefangen.


----------



## Ocrem (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

na das is doch was veit 

hier noch als nachtrag der foto von meinem barsch
http://img209.*ih.us/img209/3313/boardwz8.jpg

ps. er ist mir ausversehn aus der hand geglitten beim sauber machen und schwimmt wieder in seinem element


----------



## Schnyder (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Ocrem jaaaaa feiner Barsch.....will mal dieses Jahr auch so einen fangen....grrrr....darf man wissen womit du den gefangen hast?
Bei uns läuft zur Zeit außer Kleinvieh(barsche u.minihechte) rein gar nichts....werde so langsam nervös wenn ich bald nicht mal einen besseren Barsch fange ab +30 cm....denke schon das der See leergefischt ist!!!
 Cya Schnyder


----------



## Veit (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Ocrem: Toller Barsch, tolles Foddo!


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schöne Fischlies Marcel und Steffen! Vorallem eure barsche haben ja ne Plautze... wow!!! :m

Ich war die Tage auch nicht untätig und konnte diesen schönen Barsch und sogar ne Schniepel-Doublette vorm Dresdner Panorama fangen (leider nicht aus Canalettos Winkel  ).

flo #h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

*PETRI* Flo, schicke Doublette 
Fischt Du auch mit Gummis in der Elbe ???
Wenn ja, melde Dich mal per PN .. hab da nen Add, das Du dort bitte mal ausprobieren kannst 

basti


----------



## Waagemann (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jo petri Leute geile Fische#6 !Wenn ich das sehe überlege ich gleich mal´ne Runde auf Barsche zu gehen
(mit´n Schlauchboot:k)

Sagt mal welche Köder nehmt ihr so zum Barschangeln und welche Größe?Ich hab da´nen Gummifisch von 9cm läuft so was#c?

@Veit dann mach du mal´nen Vorschlag;+ .

Mfg Waagemann​


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

nen 9cm gummi geht, aber wenn kleinere barsche mit dabei sind, nervt es, da die fehlbisse höher sind. ich nehme am liebsten köder zwischen 3-5cm gezielt auf barsch, vorzugsweise nem attractor in perlbraun. die farbe ist unschlagbar und hat in mehreren duellen die anderen köder in den schatten gestellt. die köpfe gibt es ja in verschiedenen varianten, je nach gewässertiefe und krautbeschaffenheit. solltest du dir mal anschaffen. spinner is sowieso kein guter barschköder, es sei denn, die haben richtig brand, dann nehm ich sie und die guten alten blinker, das kostet nicht so viel;-) und hält unendlich viele fische aus. wobbler und der kram natürlich auch. um barsche zu suchen und auch die faulen zu bekommen wie gesagt die o.g. gummis.

mfg steffen


----------



## fantazia (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> spinner is sowieso kein guter barschköder


also das kann ich nich bestätigen#c
spinner is auf barsch noch meine nummer 1#6


----------



## honeybee (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



fantazia schrieb:


> also das kann ich nich bestätigen#c
> spinner is auf barsch noch meine nummer 1#6



DITO #6 Bis jetzt ist auch der Spinner hier der absolute Favorit. 
Danach Kopytos in 8cm gefolgt von Sandra´s in 9 und 12cm


----------



## Ocrem (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

danke für die petris 

ich geh am liebsten mit 3.5cm kopytos los , und dieser barsch hat auch auf nen kleinen 3.5cm kopyto gebissen(gelb um sich von den kleinfischen abzuheben)

(im herbst und winder fische ich dann wieder größere köder)

wohlgemerkt ging an der eingefallenen brücke hinter mir auch bis jetzt nur barsche um die 20cm aber dafür in größeren grüppchen.


----------



## Ocrem (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@flo schicke foto mit der doublette#6  hatte ich selbst auch noch nicht, petri dazu


----------



## Adrian* (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@bubbel

Das ein Spinner ein schlechter Barschköder sein soll, würde ich so nicht sagen...
Ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das gerade nach Gewitter oder Regen ein Spinner die meisten fische bringt...
Bei uns an der Panzerrampe habe ich z.b auf einen Turbo noch nicht einen Barsch gefangen, mit Spinner mindestens 30...

@Waagemann

Bin da wie Bubbel, Köder zwischen 3 und 7cm, vorzugsweise Attractor & Turbotail sind meine favoriten.
Auf die gehts eigentlich immer!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ...vorzugsweise nem attractor in perlbraun. die farbe ist unschlagbar und hat in mehreren duellen die anderen köder in den schatten gestellt.


Halte ich für ein Gerücht 



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> spinner is sowieso kein guter barschköder


Siehe da, noch ein Gerücht 

*@Waagemann* ... will Dir DIESE Köder ans Herz legen ! Gibt es, wenn Du etwas gezielt nach suchst, in einigen Shops 
Machen bedeutend weniger Welle, als z.B. Kopytos oder Attractoren .. was mir persönlich bedeutend besser gefällt .. den Fischen übrigens auch.
Schau in Dein Gewässer, öffne die Augen .. oder besser noch, geh tauchen & wenn es nur mit Schnorchel & Brille losgeht.
 ... siehst Du dort eine einzige Ukel, Plötze, Barsch oder Rotfeder, der mit wild tänzelndem Hinterleib daherkommt ???

Garantiert nicht ...eher ruhiger sachtes dahinschwänzeln trifft eine Beschreibung eher.
Wenn Du ab & an das Wasser auch mal von unterhalb der Oberfläche betrachtest .. wirst Du ganz schnell bemerken, dass es dort unten weitaus ruhiger abläuft, als wie es der eine oder andere vermuten würde ...
kleine Gruppen von Winzbarschen stehen still in Grundhähe, beschäftigen sich lustig mit aufgewirbelten Schilfbruchstückchen, aus einem Schwarm grauer schlanker Ukelei wird auf einmal der mit Abstand prächtigst purpur/violett/grün/blau schillernste Fisch unser Breitengrade, der gemächlich vor Deiner Tauchbrille durch Oberwasser zieht, Plötzen & Güstern durchfiltern in der Diagonalen gemeinsam den Bodengrund nach Fressbaren .. einzig ab & an flitzen aufgeregte Rotfedern in Windeseile vor Dir ins Schilfdickicht, die kurz zuvor noch genussvoll an der Oberfläche ein Sonnenbad nahmen 

Was ich sagen will ... immitiere das reale Leben unter Wasser möglichst reel. Dann wirst Du zu Deinen Fängen kommen ... es gibt auch Dinge, die zuviel des Guten sind ! Und sowas muss nicht zwangsläufig punkten !

*Es-ist-so-leicht-sich-das-Leben-schwer-zu-machen*

basti


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ihr könnt nur nicht mit gummis angeln, klar is nen spinner leichter zu bedienen. wenn man sich reingefuchst hat, is der gummi wirklich besser, wollt ich auch nie glauben, bis ich ein paar mal lehrgeld zahlen musste. spinner funktioniert ja, ich dachte es geht um nen köder, mit dem man abräumt.

fantazia: du angelst ja auch viel mit spinnern. lass mal nen gummimann mit ins boot, leider haben wir uns ja nicht getroffen, was ich immer noch bereue :-(

mfg steffen


----------



## MeRiDiAn (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ihr könnt nur nicht mit gummis angeln ..


Höhöhö, aber nun brodelt die Gerüchteküche mit dem Topf voller Arroganz  gleich über


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich gebe nur weiter, was man mir gesagt hat...


----------



## Seebaer (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ihr könnt nur nicht mit gummis angeln,


 
Neee - wieso sollte man(n)???

Ich tue den Gummi immer runter  |supergri :m


----------



## fantazia (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> fantazia: du angelst ja auch viel mit spinnern. lass mal nen gummimann mit ins boot, leider haben wir uns ja nicht getroffen, was ich immer noch bereue :-(
> 
> mfg steffen


bei uns aufm see sind auch viele spezis die mit gummi gut umgehen können.aber wenn es auf barsch geht nehmen diese auch meistens nen spinner.glaube das is wohl auch von gewässer zu gewässer unterschiedlich.habe mit gummi auch schon öfters gut barsche gefangen 
aber mit toten köfi gezuppelt oder grossen spinner´n hatte ich immer mehr erfolg.


----------



## the doctor (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Gefangen habe ich alle Fische auf nen (meinen) 12cm Kopyto, wie fast immer:m
Spinner sind bestimmt sehr gute Barschköder, aber ich angel mit denen aus Prinzip nicht mehr so gerne.
Am liebsten fische ich vom Ufer aus mit Gufis, so lange es geht. In der Nacht, bzw. wenns dunkler wird kommt dann meisst ein Wobbler an die angel, den ich auch versuche lebendiger zu fischen,.....das kann mal alles leider nicht mit dem Spinner.....mir macht das halt so einen riesen Spaß, gut nach dem dritten Hänger vergeht mir dann auch die Lust|supergri


----------



## Raabiat (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Das Rapfenfoto is echt geil! *gg*
> (..)


|supergri|supergri|supergri Wat meinste, für wen wir das Foto haargenu sooo nachgestellt haben?|kopfkrat|supergri|supergri|supergri|sagnix

ansonsten vielen Dank für die Lorbeeren


----------



## Veit (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bei mir brachten die "guten alten Topp-Köder" heute mal wieder ein paar Bisse, aber ich hatte leider Pech. Zwei Hechte haben auf Castaic Real Bait gebissen, gelandet hab ich aber leider nur den kleineren (ca. 40 cm), der andere war mindestens 70 cm und ist ausgeschlitzt. Und dann ging tatsächlich auch mal wieder einer von gut 60 cm auf den FZ-Blinker in kupfer, aber auch der konnte sich wieder aushebeln.

@ Raabiat: Das dachte ich mir schon.  

Zur Köderdiskussion: Wenns um Menge geht ist Spinner für mich auch der Topp-Barschköder, aber die größeren gehen lieber auf Gummifisch (jedenfalls fang ich da öfters mal einen guten drauf, ohne dass ich ihn wirklich fangen will).


----------



## Bubbel2000 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

wie macht ihr es denn, wenn die barsche am boden stehen und das wasser tief ist??? ich bekomme meistens auf spinner keine bisse, klar, ich angel drüber hinweg. nen gummi kann ich bis vors boot oder bis vors land am grund zupfen. nen tieflaufender wobbler geht auch noch. wenn se raube rockt der spinner, klar oder wenn die jungs "beiß"freudig im mittelwasser stehen. gut, der letzte punkt wäre, dass ein gummi schonender zu lösen ist. 

fantazia: jo, klar, von gewässer zu gewässer unterschiedlich. obwohl, so ganz trau ich dem nicht ;-) wie heißt es so schön, wer fängt hat recht, wer mehr fängt hat mehr recht!

night


----------



## fantazia (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

wenn sie für spinner zu tief stehen  
zuppel ich meistens mit toten köfi am lauflbei.


----------



## Bison (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Das erste mal gewatet und gleich erfolgreich ;-)

Ergebnis waren letzendlich 2 Hechte um die 50 cm, schwimmen beide auch wieder da Mindestmaß an dem See eh auf 60 cm gesetzt ist und insgesamt 12 Barsche von denen ich auch 4 kleine zurückgesetzt habe.

Hat aber irre viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

toter köfi am laufblei, das ist ja schon fast ungerecht ;-) nene, genialer köder, der teuflisch gut fängt! werd ich auch mal auf hecht versuchen, natürlich nen größeres fischen.

@bison: ja, das angeln mit wathose ist klasse, macht mir auch viel spaß. gerade wenn man die erste oder zweite kannte sonst nicht erreicht und das bootsangeln verboten ist oder man keins zur verfügung hat.

mfg


----------



## bassking (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi.
Ich gebe Bubbel 2000 zu 100% recht- der Spinner fängt viel weniger.

Ich denke, die Quote Gummi: Blech liegt bei etwa 10:1

 BEI GROßEN BARSCHEN .

Mit "groß" meine ich Fische ab ca. 35-40cm.

Spinner sind reine "Überreizköder" und nehmen schon nach wenigen Einsätzen an Fängigkeit deutlich ab.

Besonders schnell an klaren Gewässern.

Lesen und lernen  

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## fantazia (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

fange meine grossen barsche  zu 90% mit spinner.
rest mit totem köfi am laufblei gezuppelt oder ab und zu mal auf effzett.das spinner schlechter is mag bei eurem gewässer ja vielleicht zutreffen aber sicher nich in jedem.sowas kann man beim angteln wohl nich wirklich verallgemeinern.


----------



## Pfandpirat (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> toter köfi am laufblei, das ist ja schon fast ungerecht ;-) nene, genialer köder, der teuflisch gut fängt! werd ich auch mal auf hecht versuchen, natürlich nen größeres fischen.


 
Ähm. 

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Wie reden jetzt nicht vom stationär angebotenen Köfi am Laufblei? 
(Boom mit Blei, Perle, Vorfach, toter Fisch am Haken, rauswerfen, warten) 

Bin jetzt interessiert oder ich hab nen Gag nicht verstanden. ;+


----------



## Dorschi (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Raabiat schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri|supergri Wat meinste, für wen wir das Foto haargenu sooo nachgestellt haben?|kopfkrat|supergri|supergri|supergri|sagnix
> 
> ansonsten vielen Dank für die Lorbeeren



Von mir gab´s auch schon mal so ein Dorschfoto auf der leipziger Allerlei Als- Tour!


----------



## fantazia (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> Ähm.
> 
> Kurze Zwischenfrage: Wie reden jetzt nicht vom stationär angebotenen Köfi am Laufblei?
> (Boom mit Blei, Perle, Vorfach, toter Fisch am Haken, rauswerfen, warten)
> ...


also ich mache es so.rundes laufblei,perle,wirbel,vorfach mit einzelhaken,einzelhaken beim köfi durch die lippe.auswerfen auf grund sinken lassen und über grund zuppeln.wenn ich auf zander angel nutze ich ausschliesslich diese montage.für barsche is sie auch sehr gut geeignet#6


----------



## honeybee (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also das Spinner vs. Gummi eine Quote von 1:10 hat, kann ich wiederlegen.
Und ja...die Barsche waren alle Ü30..der größte glaube 36 oder 38.
Von daher kann man das nicht pauschalisieren. 
Du musst nur wissen, wie Du den Spinner führen musst und wo die gestreiften stehen. Da hängts schon oft an der Einholgeschwindigkeit.
Die unten erbeuteten hatte alle Ü30cm und waren geräuchert äusserst lecker|supergri











Probierts doch einfach mal aus und redet nicht irgendwelches Zeugs nach.

P.S. Auf Gummi ging an dem Tag NULL#6


----------



## Pfandpirat (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Fantazia

Hmm..
Das habe ich noch nie probiert. 
Aber auf jeden Fall interessant.

Was für Haken verwendest du für die Lippenköderung?


----------



## fantazia (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> @Fantazia
> 
> Hmm..
> Das habe ich noch nie probiert.
> ...


damals zanderhaken mit ganz normalen mono vorfach(hakengrösse dem köderfisch angepasst).aber seid dem ich beim barsch und zander zuppeln nen 1.02hecht mit mono hatte(den in meinem avatar)nehme ich lieber vorfächer die den hechtzähnen auch stand halten können.
man bekommt meiner meinung nach zwar weniger fische aber die chance nen hecht zu bekommen is hier bei uns im see einfach zu gross.habe bei meinem hecht verdammt glück gehabt das er den haken nur ganz vorne drin hatte und das vorfach nich zerbissen hat.


----------



## fisch2080 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ honeybee
Denke Spinner oder Gummi kommt ganz auf die Gegebenheiten an. Man sollte beim Kunstköderangeln rein garnichts pauschalisieren. P.S. Das die auf Bild 2 alle ü 30 sind möchte ich mal bezweifeln (Proportionen zu den Steinen, Proportion Kleinster zum Größten (38 cm)).


----------



## Veit (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Naja ehe ihr euch weiter wegen den Barschen streitet, will ich mal wieder von "richtigen" Räubern berichten. 
Meine Beute heute früh: 2 Zander 58 und 54 cm auf Köderfisch und ein 78er Hecht gleich beim fünften Wurf auf schwarzweißen 8er Kopyto. 
Schade, dass ich nur zwei Stunden Zeit hatte... :c


----------



## fantazia (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Naja ehe ihr euch weiter wegen den Barschen streitet, will ich mal wieder von "richtigen" Räubern berichten.


also ich bevorzuge nen 40-43 barsch jedem noch so grossen zander.trotzdem petri zu den schönen fischen#6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Naja ehe ihr euch weiter wegen den Barschen streitet, will ich mal wieder von "richtigen" Räubern berichten.
> Meine Beute heute früh: 2 Zander 58 und 54 cm auf Köderfisch und ein 78er Hecht gleich beim fünften Wurf auf schwarzweißen 8er Kopyto.
> Schade, dass ich nur zwei Stunden Zeit hatte... :c


 
Alle Achtung 
veit & ein fettes Petri aus Indien zu deinem Erfolg...& mach weiter so!

#q Wünsche mir so sehr dass ich endlich auch mal wieder zum Angeln komme!!!


----------



## honeybee (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



fisch2080 schrieb:


> @ honeybee
> Denke Spinner oder Gummi kommt ganz auf die Gegebenheiten an. Man sollte beim Kunstköderangeln rein garnichts pauschalisieren.



So ist es. Es gibt durchaus Gewässer, wo man mit Spinner nicht einen fängt bzw. nur kleine.
Und genauso verhält es sich mit den Farben der Köder. Jeder hat da wohl an seinem "Hausgewässer" eine Lieblingsfarbe auf die er schwört. An einem anderen Gewässer kanns schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.



> P.S. Das die auf Bild 2 alle ü 30 sind möchte ich mal bezweifeln (Proportionen zu den Steinen, Proportion Kleinster zum Größten (38 cm)



Kannst Du gerne tun, dann lass halt ein oder zwei 28cm sein. Die Fänge sind nicht aus diesem Jahr (1.10.2005), denn hier geht die "Barschzeit" erst mitte/ende September los. Vorher nur vereinzelt ein paar kleinere um die 20 bis 25cm. Die Bootsangler fangen aber auch jetzt schon regelmäßig Gestreifte um die 40 bis 45cm, denn die großen stehen noch alle weit draussen und sind vom Ufer noch nicht erreichbar.|rolleyes


----------



## fisch2080 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Veit,

ist sonst auch nicht meine Art. Jetzt habe auch ich mir meinen ersten Beitrag dieser Art geleistet. Kommt so schnell nicht mehr vor. Versprochen. Jetzt mal zu meiner sachlichen Meinung. Wie gehabt sollte man nicht generell einen Köder auf ne bestimmte Fischart favorisieren. Bei mir in der Kiste befinden sich alle möglichen Dinge wie Wobbler genauso wie Spinner und Gummis. Habe schon Gewässer gehabt wo Spinner z.B. auf Barsch das beste waren und von einem auf den anderen Tag nur noch Gummi ging. Ich persönlich kann nur sagen das aus meiner Sicht der Gummi schwerer zu angeln ist als so manch anderer Köder und auch ich habe lange gebraucht bis ich damit regelmäßig Fische gefangen habe. Manchmal gehört auch ein wenig Selbstkritik dazu sich weiterzubilden. Und vielleicht liegt es manchmal auch daran das man behauptet der oder der Köder ist besser weil man es selber nicht besser weiß??? 

P.S. mal wieder schöne Fische von dir.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

mal nen 5cm attractor probiert? ich hab das jetzt oft getestet in vielen verschiedenen gewässern und der gummi ging immer besser. bei euch war ich ja nun nicht angeln. und daher wisst ihr ja net, ob es vielleicht besser laufen kann. ich bin nicht der gummimeister, hab mir aber vieles abgeguckt von leuten, die mich oft nassgemacht haben und siehe da, plötzlich gings gut  

petri den fängern, tolle barsche, tolle zander, toller hecht ))))


----------



## Baitbuster (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin Moin,
eöbzander und ich sind gerade von einer tour aussem Hamburger Westen zurück, Fazit: 3 fette Anfasser und 2 schöne Zander, einer hatte 60cm der andere 65cm , insgesamt alles super, Wetter wurde gegen abend auch noch mal richtig schön, da es vorher doch arg windig war, und man jedesmal froh sein konnte wenn man net nass geworden is, da eine wolkenwand nach der andren an einem vorbei gezogen ist...
Bilder hier
Wenn der Link net funzt, einfach im Zanerkant Thread nachschauen da sind fotos....
bis denne


----------



## c0rps3 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hi, 


gestern abend war es wieder so weit. die fische bissen wie die sucht. 10.00h und 10.10h jeweils ein rotauge mit ~40cm und nem knappen kilo. da ich an diesem tag kein paddel fürs boot und keine badehose dabei hatte, entschied ich mich dazu mein rotauge in unterhose an den gewünschten platz im see zu befördern um mal einen waller zu fangen. also stand ich da und wollte gerade ins wasser steigen, als plötzlich mein kleiner köderfsich davon zug. ich schlug an und konnte ohne weiteres einen zander mit 73cm und 3430gr landen. nun wollte ich nicht mehr ins wasser steigen, da ich schon einen recht großen fisch gefangen habe. in der nacht folgten noch 7 untermaßige zander und 2 zu kleine waller. 



mfg
Daniel


----------



## honeybee (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nachdem wir heute endlich ein Boot gekauft hatten und das soooooo nah am Wasser war, konnte ich es nicht lassen und wollte noch ein paar Barsche ärgern.
Nur leider waren keine gescheiten Barsche da. Also Stelle gewechselt und nah am Bootsteg vorbei. Und da bewegte sich was am Ende des Spinners.
Leider wars kein Barsch sondern ein Hechti von 52cm






Da also dort dann auch keine Barsche waren, einfach etwas ins tiefer rein.
Auch hier war wieder ein großer Steg......doch auch da, leider kein Barsch sondern ein ca. 60iger Hechti.











Dann wars auch schon wieder Zeit, die Heimreise anzutreten.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

mal eine Frage an Euch Raubfischern :q 
fischt hie rauch einer mit Berkley Fireline in gelb ?
Habe nun diese Schnur 12er 7kg mal auf meiner Rolle drauf.
Bin ja mal gespannt wie die sich macht.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri jana, nen 52er und nen 60er barsch wäre ja auch zu viel des guten ;-)


----------



## honeybee (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> petri jana, nen 52er und nen 60er barsch wäre ja auch zu viel des guten ;-)



Naja 52iger Barsch, das wär doch mal was.......aber weis schon, gönnste mir nicht :q
Aber hast recht, das wäre heute irgendwie zuviel des guten gewesen.


----------



## Gunni77 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

Heute....ich arbeite so vor mich hin, dass Wetter wird immer besser....da denke ich mir so "den Mist kannst du auch am Wochenende machen". Also war ich Barsche angeln und habe mich ordentlich besackt :q 

Zunächst habe ich mal ne ganze Weile nichts gehabt....

Dann beschenkte mich der Gott der gefundenen Kunstköder, gleich mal montiert:

http://img486.*ih.us/img486/1365/img0069as4.jpg

Das war ein Hinweis, mit diesem Teil zu angeln, es gibt ihn also doch:

http://img486.*ih.us/img486/8895/img0056qw7.jpg

Man kann nicht nur gewinnen:

http://img182.*ih.us/img182/2531/img0068le8.jpg

Nur mal so, als Füller vor dem furiosen Finale:

http://img466.*ih.us/img466/967/img0064vd7.jpg

Das kommt jetzt. Gerade ein bischen in der Sonne abgehangen, da hat es geschnackelt, und zwar richtig. Der Kollege am anderen Ende hat nach einer Bedenkpause auch gleich mal ordenlich ins Gerät geprügelt, da habe ich schon mit einem Zander, der diesen Namen auch verdient, gerechnet. Nichts da, es wird schließlich anständig auf Barsch geangelt...:q 

Das "zufällig vorbeikommender Radler"-Zielphoto, dass hat noch nie gut geklappt, warum sollte diesmal es anders sein...:q 

http://img213.*ih.us/img213/6592/img0059ac3.jpg

Was für eine Ladeluke, hat was Karpfenartiges....ein alter, fetter Krebsfresser

http://img181.*ih.us/img181/8286/img0060fr2.jpg

und tschüß....

http://img213.*ih.us/img213/2743/img0062kw3.jpg

Kollateralschaden

http://img361.*ih.us/img361/1356/img0063cs3.jpg

Gruß


----------



## honeybee (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wow Gunni.............ganz dickes Petri #6#6#6#6 und schöne Bilder.

Vor paar Tagen haben wir noch über die nahende Barschzeit geplaudert und nun legste auch schon los.

Hier dauerst wohl leider noch bischen |rolleyes


----------



## Christian D (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri! Strammen Barsch hast du da verhaftet! Und dazu noch ein so schön gefärbtes Tier! Die Flosse ist eindrucksvoll! Weiter so! Jaja, die Sandra schlägt immer wieder zu! Meiner Meinung nach der beste Weichplastikköder den es gibt!


----------



## Gunni77 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@honybee

Es wurde ja aber auch mal Zeit....:q :q :q . Ich war mal ganz wo anders, an einem Kanal, der nicht mehr befahren wird.
Ne, also rein mengenmäßig lief es (noch?) nicht, das ging schon mal viel besser. Es waren zwei gute Fische und halt ein richtiger Knaller, das sieht man landauf, landab nur selten.

Ich habe noch einen vergessen, ich kann schließlich auch ohne Gummi :q 

http://img247.*ih.us/img247/6010/img0055uu6.jpg

Es sind weniger Fische drin, als man glauben sollte, außerdem ist das Wasser noch voll Brut, so viel wie dieses Jahr habe ich noch nie gesehen. Es wird erst besser, wenn die weniger werden....

Gruß


----------



## Gunni77 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

Danke...



> Weiter so!


 
Man tut was man kann...:q :q :q 



> Jaja, die Sandra schlägt immer wieder zu! Meiner Meinung nach der beste Weichplastikköder den es gibt!


 
Ne, ist mir hier eigendlich zu grell, hat eben auch nur genau einmal gefunzt. In trüben Flüssen oder in gedeckteren Farben immer einen Versuch wert.

Gruß


----------



## honeybee (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> @honybee
> 
> Es wurde ja aber auch mal Zeit....:q :q :q . Ich war mal ganz wo anders, an einem Kanal, der nicht mehr befahren wird.
> Ne, also rein mengenmäßig lief es (noch?) nicht, das ging schon mal viel besser.



Hier dauerst auch noch.....das Wasser iss noch zu warm und jede Menge Kleinfisch an der Oberfläche.
Und die großen stehen noch draussen, wo ich momentan nicht hinkomme.

Aber hab ja heute Boot gekauft mit 4PS Evinrude, dann gehts denen an den Kragen (musst ich jetzt einfach nochmal sagen,weil ich mich freue)


----------



## Christian D (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Interessanterweise habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass besonders dann die gedeckten Farben erfolgreich sind, wenn das Wasser angetrübt ist. Aber andere fangen dann besonders gut auf Neons.....Ist wohl eher ne  Glaubensache!#c 
Wie man es macht, man macht es verkehrt...trifft aber natürlich nicht auf deinen Barscherfolg zu!!!#6


----------



## Gunni77 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo



> jede Menge Kleinfisch an der Oberfläche


 
Kann es ein, dass das späte Frühjahr die Brut begünstig hat? Überall das selbe...



> Aber hab ja heute Boot gekauft mit 4PS Evinrude, dann gehts denen an den Kragen


 
Neid, Neid, Neid. Vielleicht ist es bei mir im Spätherbst auch so weit...:q 

Gruß


----------



## Gunni77 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

Die alte Frage:



> Aber andere fangen dann besonders gut auf Neons.....Ist wohl eher ne Glaubensache!#c


 
Mag sein, ich stehe halt auf natürliche Dekors, aber das ist auch nur eine Meinung. Ich schätze, an der Theorie, das man ohne Vertrauen zum Köder nie gut fängt, was dran ist.

Gruß


----------



## honeybee (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Kann es ein, dass das späte Frühjahr die Brut begünstig hat? Überall das selbe...



Ich sag mal pauschal ja. Wenn wir hier mal senken.........alles möglich an Brut drauf und wahnsinnig viele kleine Zander von diesem Jahr.

Mal sehen wie es Mitte/Ende September aussieht. Wenns da nicht besser wird mit dem Barsch, dann weis ich auch nicht. Liegen dann alle fett gefressen am Grund und lachen dich aus.


----------



## Dart (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Ich schätze, an der Theorie, das man ohne Vertrauen zum Köder nie gut fängt, was dran ist.
> 
> Gruß


Jo, da sind wir an dem Punkt, das der Köder der am häufigsten in den Wirbel eingehängt wird, die meisten Fische fängt, und das ist ne meßbare Größe....zumindest individuell für jeden Angler....der Vertrauen in seinen Köder hat...und ihn folgerichtig regelmäßig wässert#6 
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## bassking (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich nochmal.

Honeybee- die Quote kannst Du ruhig glauben- fische nämlich schon seit über 17 Jahren auf Barsch und Zander #6 

Barsche ab 40cm. nehmen den Spinner sehr, sehr selten.

Barsche beißen " gut" auf Spinner, wenn das Gewässer sehr groß ist und wenig mit Blech gefischt wird...UND der Fisch im oberen Wasserbereich jagd UND ein großer Schwarm am Platz steht UND die Räuber gerade im Freßrausch sind.

Ihr fischt dort wohl an einem großen, wenig frequentierten Gewässer...Barsche sind nämlich sehr lernfähig.

Zu 95% steht der Dickbarsch am Grund (Ausnahme die sehr tiefen Seen und Talsperren)- und zwar  an Kanten Strukturen und ggf. unweit der Futterfischschwärme.

Hatte Seinerzeit mal mit "Micha" von Profiblinker zusammengefischt.
Ich mit Spinner- er mit Twister.

Die Quote war sogar 20:1  

Übrigens : 30 er Barsche sind nicht "groß"- Groß sind 40 er oder
besser noch 50er.

Das sind aber Fänge, die Du auf Spinner NIE erleben wirst |supergri 

Übrigens: 19 Barsche abzuschlagen ist schon etwas abartig  

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## honeybee (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Gut Bassking.......

Also das Gewässer hat 920ha......

Die Barsche haben alle, ausßnahmslos, am Grund gebissen. Das heist jetzt nicht 1m übern Grund, sondern Grund. Und zwar sobald der Spinner das "Arbeiten" anfing.

Und weil du sagst abartig.....ich habe 19 Barsche mitgenommen und gegessen. Mit hats geschmeckt und dem Rest der Familie auch. :q
Aber ich kann Dich beruhigen......ich habe weitaus mehr zurück gesetzt.
Und soll ich Dir nochwas sagen? Ich angel auch schon seit 16 Jahren und es gibt immer noch genug Barsch#6


@Gunni......wie groß hast Du den feisten Gestreifen geschätzt?


----------



## Gunni77 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@Honeybee. Ich weiß was jetzt passiert :q :q :q :q :q 

Gruß


----------



## honeybee (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @Honeybee. Ich weiß was jetzt passiert :q :q :q :q :q
> 
> Gruß



Du auch? Ich auch......|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
Mich störts nicht Gunni. Dich etwa??


----------



## Gunni77 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@Honeybee hups, zu spät....

Wie Groß? Keine Ahnung..... schwer zu sagen. Was meinst du denn?

Gruß


----------



## Gunni77 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@Dart  Das ist zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil so. Trotzdem gibt es gute und schlechte Köder, glaube ich :q 

Gruß


----------



## honeybee (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @Honeybee hups, zu spät....
> 
> ...



Hmm iss immer schlecht. Kenne ja Deine Proportionen nicht.:q
Aber der war schon gut über die 40.

Also ich würde mal so pauschal sagen.....48cm vielleicht sogar an den 50cm gekratzt. Wenn Du allerdings nur 1,65cm bist, würde ich sagen 45cm:q
War schon ein guter Brocken. Respekt nochmal#6


----------



## Gunni77 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo



> Hmm iss immer schlecht. Kenne ja Deine Proportionen nicht.:q


 
Wie genau willst du es wissen? :q 
Länge ist 184 cm, aber länge hat ja nichts mit Größe zu tun, dafür gibt es ja gute Beispiele :q 

Gruß


----------



## Ocrem (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



bassking schrieb:


> 1.Übrigens : 30 er Barsche sind nicht "groß"- Groß sind 40 er oder
> besser noch 50er.
> 
> 2.Das sind aber Fänge, die Du auf Spinner NIE erleben wirst |supergri


 
zu 1.kommt immer aufs gewässer drauf an (ich finde 30er barsche schon recht ordentlich) 

zu 2.komisch das mein kollege seinen größten barsch auf einen mepps luxor gefangen hat(er hatte 46cm) sowas kann man *nicht *verallgemeinern

natürlich beissen die dicken eher auf nen gut geführten gufi aber trotzdem ist ein biss auf spinner nicht ausgeschloßen


ps. petri gunni ein echt schöner tiger


----------



## fantazia (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



bassking schrieb:


> Barsche ab 40cm. nehmen den Spinner sehr, sehr selten


kann ich kein stück bestätigen#chabe 90% meiner ü40er barsche auf spinner gefangen...rest auf toten köfi am laufblei über grund gezuppelt und paar mit blinker.und würde das nich als ausnahme bezeichnen weil ich sicher schon an die 50barsche ü40 gefangen habe.
jeder see is anders!!!!!!man kann nich sagen das gufi in jedem see der beste köder für barsch is.


----------



## Dorschi (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Fanta kannst Du mal eine Skizze Deiner Laufbleimontage machen?
Danke


----------



## c0rps3 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

moin moin, 


war heute früh nach der disco noch etwas twistern mit meinen sandras, auf die mit dem beweglichen kopf und zwillingshaken tat sich nichts aber auf die mit dem festen einzelhaken am kopf. 5 untermaßig zander 35cm bis 45cm und zur krönung ein waller mit ca 120cm - 140cm, den ich leider verlor, da ich nur die normale schnur am wirbel hatte, die der waller durchgescheurt hat. und das alles an meiner cmw spinnmaster 2.15m mit 5-25g wg und an ner monofilen 23er schnur. ich sag euch, es hat einen heidenspaß gemacht ihn bis ans ufer zu drillen, umso aufgelöster war ich, als ich ihn verlor.


----------



## Raabiat (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Der Gunni#d:q
ewig liest man nichts von ihm...dann knallt er ne mords Zanderstrecke ins Board....dann wieder ne Weile nichts....jetzt ne mords Barschstrecke mit ordentlichen Kalibern.....

Bin schon gespannt, wenn mal auf Hecht losmarschierst...
#6

Ausnahmslos schöne Fische und schöne Bilder:k

Achja: "(..) aber länge hat ja nichts mit Größe zu tun (..)"
Immer wieder nett zu lesen Gunni...
ich hoffe du steigerst dich mit der Qualität deiner Beiträge auch ebenso mal wieder in der Quantität#6 
Endlich mal wieder lesenswerte Berichte.....
(dann sei's euch auch gegönnt, hier im Fangthread zwischendurch zu schnackeln...:q)


----------



## Gunni77 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@Raabiat Danke... Hecht? Im Winter wieder, ab an die Polder, ich freue mich jetzt schon. Da wird dieses Jahr mit Softjerks geschnackelt, mal sehen. Kannst ja mitfahren, wenn du magst.

Gruß


----------



## just_a_placebo (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hammer Fische Günni!!! #6
Da hat sich´s ja richtig gelohnt die Arbeit sausen su lassen! 

flo


----------



## Raabiat (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> (..)
> Kannst ja mitfahren, wenn du magst.
> (..)



Bei diesem Angebot kann ich natürlich überhaupt nicht NEIN sagen:q Da sollten wir rechtzeitig nach meinem Urlaub mal ausführlicher drüber sprechen.

Wäre eventuell eine sehr gute Gelegenheit meine kommende Combo (und ich bleibe jetzt geheimniskrämerisch:q) einzuweihen.

Aber den Gedanken kannst du ruhig mal festhalten

PS: bei deiner Körperlänge von 184cm auf Basis einer Normalfigur kratzt der fette Kerl doch schon an die 50cm....aber wen interessiert denn die Länge wenn man in den Genuß eines solchen Drills kommen durfte:q


----------



## honeybee (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Raabiat schrieb:


> PS: bei deiner Körperlänge von 184cm auf Basis einer Normalfigur kratzt der fette Kerl doch schon an die 50cm....aber wen interessiert denn die Länge wenn man in den Genuß eines solchen Drills kommen durfte:q



Also ich denke mal...der kratzt nicht nur an der 50cm Marke 

Hat er fein gemacht der Gunni:m


----------



## fantazia (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Fanta kannst Du mal eine Skizze Deiner Laufbleimontage machen?
> Danke


die lässt sich auch ganz leicht erklären.
laufblei so schwer wie nötig und so leicht wie möglich.(ich bevorzuge runde weil diese so schön die kanten runterollen)
gummiperle zum schutz des knotens.wirbel und da nen vorfach mit einzelhaken ran.wenn man mit hechten rechnen muss am besten irgendwas was den hechtzähnen stand halten kann.sons lieber ganz normales mono vorfach.der haken kommt beim köfi durchs maul durch so das er schön natürlich durchs wasser gleitet.das wars eigentlich auch schon.die montage zuppel ich dann mit schon viel gefühl über grund und beim biss lasse ich ihn noch bissle abziehn und schlage dann an.is eigentlich  meine lieblings montage für zander und für grosse vorsichtige barsche is sie auch top.


----------



## Gunni77 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo



> Bei diesem Angebot kann ich natürlich überhaupt nicht NEIN sagen:q Da sollten wir rechtzeitig nach meinem Urlaub mal ausführlicher drüber sprechen.


 
Ja, ab November kann man das andenken.



> Hat er fein gemacht der Gunni:m


 
Ja, nachdem die letzten drei mal nur Barsche bis ca. 25cm zu fangen waren mußte ein Belohnungstag ja auch noch mal sein... also zumindest hart erabeitet:q 

Edit: den habe ich vergessen

http://img209.*ih.us/img209/7619/img0046pk9.jpg

Gruß


----------



## Dorschi (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Günni das mit dem späten Frühjahr hat durchaus seine Auswirkungen. Fast alle Fische (bei uns z.B. Brassen neben Zandern ) haben zur gleichen Zeit gelaicht und das schafft natürlich ein Überangebot an verschiedenen Brutfischen in einem engen Zeitraum, das kein noch so gefräßiger Räuber schafft.


----------



## Dorschi (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



fantazia schrieb:


> die lässt sich auch ganz leicht erklären.
> laufblei so schwer wie nötig und so leicht wie möglich.(ich bevorzuge runde weil diese so schön die kanten runterollen)
> gummiperle zum schutz des knotens.wirbel und da nen vorfach mit einzelhaken ran.wenn man mit hechten rechnen muss am besten irgendwas was den hechtzähnen stand halten kann.sons lieber ganz normales mono vorfach.der haken kommt beim köfi durchs maul durch so das er schön natürlich durchs wasser gleitet.das wars eigentlich auch schon.die montage zuppel ich dann mit schon viel gefühl über grund und beim biss lasse ich ihn noch bissle abziehn und schlage dann an.is eigentlich  meine lieblings montage für zander und für grosse vorsichtige barsche is sie auch top.



Alles klar ! So ähnlich, wie ein Bottom -bouncer vorm Spinner, oder anderen Kunstköder.
Noch nie probiert! Muß ich mal machen!


----------



## Pilkman (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Gunni,

absolut genialer Barsch, den Du da an der Strippe hattest! Ich muss sagen, dass es mir noch nicht vergönnt war, so einen kapitalen Perca Fluviatilis zum Landausflug zu überreden - die Berichte lassen aber immer hoffen. #6

PS:
Sehr schöne Bilder, darf man fragen welche Cam da herhalten mußte? #h


----------



## Gunni77 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@Pilkman Danke. Die Cam ist ne Cannon Powershot A530. Die macht gute Bilder und ist einigermaßen fix, aber man muss aufpassen, das die Automatik genug zeit hat, sich einzustellen und was sie gerade fokusiert. Die "Makro" Einstellung hilft bei Nahaufnamen ungemein, damit die Automatik den Fokus richtig wählt. Die Unschärfe im Ganzkörperbild zeigt deutlich, was passiert, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Ich denke aber, das dieses Problem bei den meisten Cams in der Mittelklasse auftritt. Ansonsten ist das Ding um Längen besser als die "uralte" Coolpix von mir. 

Gruß


----------



## Pilkman (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Gunni,

diese Probleme hatte ich mit meiner Sony Cybershot P8 auch: schnelle Auslösezeit, aber ein nerviger Autofocus. Meine neue W-50 von Sony ist da schon wesentlich angenehmer - der Makromodus ist auch leistungsfähiger.

Ich mag aber besonders die Farbwiedergabe und Detailtreue an Deinen Pics, wirklich schön! #6


----------



## Pfandpirat (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Gunni77

Schöne Fische & schöne Bilder!

Welcher Wobbler ist das auf dem letzten Bild?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri, feine barsche. langsam geführte wobbler find ich für die dicken auch nen topköder, aber ansonsten gummi, sowie bassking. was die farben angeht, da musst ich grad lachen. hab in dem buch kapitale hechte von m.furhmann in einem gesrpäch mit nem schweden, der ebenso die köderfarbe dem wasseranpasst, also dunkle farben bei trübem wasser und umgekehrt. schockfarben nimmt er, wenn er die fische reizen will, also eben den schockeffekt erzielen möchte. ich habe auch stets der alten regel vertraut, dunkle farben bei klarem wasser. is auch nur ne regel, also oft auch schwachsinn. man sollte vorallem die farbe dem futterfisch anpassen. 

wer auf maränenhechte angelt und nen dicken grünen wobbler schleppt, so wie ich es getan habe, der wird wohl nix fangen!!!! :-DDD klar geht da einer rauf, ebenso wie man nen dicken barsch auf nen spinner oder blinker fängt. aber ich will stets so optimal wie möglich fischen und da gehört dann mehr dazu. viel fangen schön und gut. was ist schon viel und ich stell mir stets die frage: geht da nicht noch mehr? und meistens geht mehr. wenn ich 30ger barsche abräume frag ich mich: kann ich auch 40ger abräumen? neue ziele, neue überlegungen, neue methoden!!! angeln is so klasse, ich liebe es ;-) 

und ich hasse diesen nixbeißtsonnenschein bei uns!!! :v  
wenigstens kann man hier schöne fische ansehen, besten dank auch


mfg steffen


----------



## Gunni77 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@Pfandpirat (lustiger Name#6 ) Ein großer DD-Sqirrel in Wagasdigensbums

@Pilkman Immerhin zeigt die neue Cam an, was sie fokusiert, das hilft ungemein bei Korrekturen..

Gruß


----------



## Waagemann (25. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

konnte beim spinnfischen einen schönen Hecht von 56 landen der dann wieder schwimmen konnte!Bilder folgen!

Veit it wo ausgewandert oder wie,weil hier sind garkeine riesen Fische mehr?|supergri 

mfg waagemann


----------



## Veit (25. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na ich muss sie ja erst mal fangen...
Haben wir aber heute früh getan. War mit meinem 65jährigen Angelfreund Dietmar Ansitzangeln. 
Wir hatten es auf "Zandreas" abgesehen. Lange dauerte es nicht, da hatte Dietmar schon den ersten Biss und konnte einen 55er Stachelritter landen. 
Danach war längere Zeit Ruhe. Allerdings zuppelte es an einer meiner beiden Angeln ganz merkwürdig. Da es aber eine gleichmäßige und und zaghafte Bewegung war, dachte ich es wäre nur Kraut reingetrieben. Dann wollte ich aber doch mal kontrollieren und merkte, dass am anderen Ende ein Fisch hing. So konnte ich einen schönen 64er Zander landen.
Da Angelopa Dietmar noch ein bisschen Futter für seine Enten brauchte nahm er dann eine Köderfischrute raus und tauschte sie gegen eine Frolicrute um damit ein paar Döbel zu fange, die ja in der Saale eine Plage sind. Schnell noch ein paar Hände Frolic füttern. Nach 10 Minuten hing dann auch schon ein 50er Döbel am Haken, kurz darauf der nächste. Nochmal fünf Minuten später der nächste Biss auf Frolic und diesmal war der Widerstand an Dietmars Rute viel kräftiger. So gelang es dem Veteran nach spannendem Drill einen 74 cm langen Spiegelkarpfen zu landen (der natürlich nicht zu Entenfutter wurde, sondern wieder schwimmen durfte). Während des Karpfendrills war mächtige Bewegung in Dietmars Köderfischrute gekommen. Wir dachten erst der Karpfen wäre in die andere Schnur geschwommen, doch ich schnappte mir kurzerhand die Rute und es hing noch ein 59er Zander dran. 
Danach haben wir dann zufrieden eingepackt, war ja zum Schluss auch ganz schön stressig geworden. :q


----------



## scuzzlebud (25. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo!#h
Nun will ichauch mal hier meine aktuellen fänge reinstellen.
War am Sonntag am Stausee Losheim mit meiner spinrute unterwegs. Zuerst verbiss sich ein 30cm hecht in meinem Storm gummi.;+ danach versucht ich es mit nem 12 cm Sosy Barsch. Drei Würfe..Hänger!:c Da kam auf einmal Leben angeblichen Hänger! Kurzer harter drill und ich konnte einen 96cm Hecht verhaften.#v
Danach stieg noch ein Hecht im Drill aus. Kurz vor Schluss konnte ich noch ein esox von 68cm auf die schuppen legen. fotografiert hab ich nur den grössten.
Heute gehe ich wieder für 2-3 Stunden an den See-mal schauen was geht.
#h


----------



## Holger (25. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Scuzzlebud

Suuuuper Hecht !!! #6 Ich denke mir so oft, ich möcht es ein Mal erleben das sich ein Hänger beim GuFi Angeln plötzlich in Bewegung setzt. Tut er bei mir aber nie...:q 

@ Veit

Guck mal, Opa Dietmar hält seine Fische nich so weit vor wie du, dann wirken die auch gleich ganz anders. :q 

Ansonsten auch ein dickes Petri zu dem guten Angeltag ! #6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri veit, petri scuzzlebud. ich liebe große hechte  auch zander, keine frage, aber der hecht ist und bleibt meine nummer eins ;-)


----------



## Adrian* (25. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit

Hättest dich noch en bisschen zurück lehnen sollen, dann wärste ganz in der Hecke verschwunden....


----------



## Raabiat (25. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Holger schrieb:


> (..)
> Guck mal, Opa Dietmar hält seine Fische nich so weit vor wie du, dann wirken die auch gleich ganz anders. :q (..)



#d diese Anspielung|uhoh:
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

aber nichtsdestotrotz: Petri den Fängern....und so einen 96er Hänger wünsche ich mir auch mal#h



			
				Adrian schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest dich noch en bisschen zurück lehnen sollen, dann wärste ganz in der Hecke verschwunden....



Ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## Gunni77 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo



> Ich schmeiß mich weg


 
Nicht doch.....:q 

Ich war auch noch drei Stündchen angeln...

Bin erstmal fast auf dieses Teil getreten 

http://img337.*ih.us/img337/2302/img0075tm8.jpg

Der war so groß wie ein Fingernagel 

http://img337.*ih.us/img337/4453/img0078ob0.jpg

Nachdem ich ne ganze Weile gesucht habe bin ich über ne Stelle gestolpert, wo alles voll mit Fisch war. Jeder Wurf ein Treffer, leider nur kleines Gedöns, deswegen habe ich es ganz fix wieder gelassen. Da hätte man auch hundert Fische fangen können, bei jedem Barsch war noch ein Rudel von oft 30 Fischen bis vorne dabei. Dickbarsche fängt man so nicht....

http://img423.*ih.us/img423/8288/img0071lu8.jpg

http://img177.*ih.us/img177/5663/img0082zm7.jpg

Peinlich, Peinlich 
http://img337.*ih.us/img337/4421/img0084ik1.jpg


Und damit alles seine Richtigkeit hat, habe ich dann auch noch was besseres gefangen... Rapfen? Hat doch eher graue Flossen...Aland? Wenn, dann zumindest gut....

http://img181.*ih.us/img181/1755/img0080kw8.jpg

Ich habe mich ganz an die Tradition des finster-in-die-Sonne-blickens gehalten :q :q :q . Der Typ, der das Bild gemacht hat, war aber auch unfähig.....

http://img181.*ih.us/img181/6016/img0081aw0.jpg

Gruß


----------



## the doctor (25. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mensch Herr Gunni #d
hätte ich mal so viel Zeit|uhoh:

Petri, denke meiner Meinung nach das es ein guter Aland ist. Die rote Flosse müsste doch darauf hinweisen?!
Naja, vielleicht schaffe ich es morgen früh nochmal fürn paar Stündchen ans Wasser. Ich hoffe es

@Veit  .............Petri.#6.........jo, die Hecke ist nicht mehr weit weggewesen, gell|supergri:q


----------



## Raabiat (25. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Ich war auch noch drei Stündchen angeln...


Ich war voller Vorfreude auf die Bilder als ich deinen  Namen bei den neuen Postings gelesen hab...enttäusch mich nich|znaika: 



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Bin erstmal fast auf dieses Teil getreten


Sah das davor oder danach so aus?
Wenn davor, dann würde ich erstens ungern "das Foto danach" sehen und zweitens gern wissen wollen, wieso du das Tier erst fotografiert hast und dann draufgetreten bist #d|kopfkrat:q

EDITIERT: ich habe anstatt des Wörtchens "fast" aus Versehen "fett" gelesen. Meine Anschuldigung und dir unterstellte Absicht ist hiermit zurückgenommen 



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich ne ganze Weile gesucht habe bin ich über ne Stelle gestolpert, wo alles voll mit Fisch war. Jeder Wurf ein Treffer, leider nur kleines Gedöns, deswegen habe ich es ganz fix wieder gelassen. Da hätte man auch hundert Fische fangen können, bei jedem Barsch war noch ein Rudel von oft 30 Fischen bis vorne dabei. Dickbarsche fängt man so nicht....
> 
> (Bild)
> 
> ...


 Die ersten paar hats bestimmt Spass gemacht:q
Ich find die Barsche allesamt sehr schön gezeichnet, kann aber auch an der Kamera liegen. Trotzdem schöne Fische.
Hättest du den Zander in Boardmanier etwas vorgehalten wär der glatt als guter 50er durchgegangen|supergri



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Und damit alles seine Richtigkeit hat, habe ich dann auch noch was besseres gefangen... Rapfen? Hat doch eher graue Flossen...Aland? Wenn, dann zumindest gut....
> (Bild)


Maul und Rückenflosse kommen mir von unseren Rapfen bekannt vor. Die Bauchflossen schauern aber irgendwie unpassend aus......ein Hybride?



Gunni77 schrieb:


> (..) Der Typ, der das Bild gemacht hat, war aber auch unfähig.....



Irgendwann ist auch die beste Ausrede mal ausgelutscht:q

Schöne Bilder Gunni, hast mich nicht enttäuscht#h


----------



## Gunni77 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@the Doctor

Wieso viel Zeit? Weil ich schon anfange, Käfer zu knipsen? Ich gehöre momentan zu den Glücklichen, die Ihre Arbeit auch am Wochenende erledigen können und deshalb auch mal unter der Woche angeln dürfen.

Aland? Auch gut, ich habe dumm aus der Wäsche geschaut, als der sich den 7cm Wobbler gepackt hat, sah krass aus....

@Raabiat

Ich gelobe Besserung und werde in Zukunft angemessene Fotos machen. Übrigens, satte 18,5cm war das Monster lang....:q 

Weiss der Geier, was ich da für einen Brassenverschnitt gefangen habe, war auf jeden Fall der Retter des Tages....



> Irgendwann ist auch die beste Ausrede mal ausgelutscht:q


 
Stimmt, in Wirklichkeit bin ich so unscharf.....:q :q :q 

Gruß


----------



## Gunni77 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@theDoctor 





> hätte ich mal so viel Zeit|uhoh:


Apropos, mir war so, als hätte ich gesehen, das du dich ein komplettes Wochenende am Rhein rumgetrieben hast und danch auch noch richtig einen löten warst, anstellerei nenne ich sowas....:q :q :q 

Gruß


----------



## Bernhard* (25. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Gunni77: Vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder die Du hier einstellst! Macht echt Spass!

Der "Aland" ist meines Erachtens mehr "Rapfen" - siehe Maulstellung und Körperform - bzw. ein Hybride, wie auch Raabiat schon meinte.


----------



## Gunni77 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@burn77 Vielen Dank für die Blumen....man tut was man kann :q . Erstmal ist für diesen Monat schluss, im September ist schon wieder ein "Schmankerl" geplant, mal schauen wie das klappt. Man darf gespannt bleiben...



> Der "Aland" ist meines Erachtens mehr "Rapfen"


 
Ja, das Maul ist schon zimlich typisch....ich war nur wegen den roten Flossen verunsichert. Man sieht häufiger Bilder, auf denen die Rapfen ganz grau/silbern sind.

Gruß


----------



## the doctor (25. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @theDoctor
> Apropos, mir war so, als hätte ich gesehen, das du dich ein komplettes Wochenende am Rhein rumgetrieben hast und danch auch noch richtig einen löten warst, anstellerei nenne ich sowas....:q :q :q
> ...



Ach, das ist doch schon lange her:q
war ja auch Spaß:q


----------



## Bruno (25. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi,

sehr schöne Bilder! 

Das ist/war mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Rapfen. Das sieht man an den Schuppen! Was war der Köder?
Hast du ihn verspeist?
Normalerweise gehen die Rapf'ies an schnell geführte Kunstköder
im Fließgewässer. Wo warst du denn unterwegs? Eine detaillierterte Beschreibung wäre für alle hier im Board besser obwohl, wie schon gesagt, die Bilder #6 sind. Trotzdem BESTES PETRI und

Viele Grüße,

Bruno#h


----------



## Gunni77 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@Bruno Köder war ein 7cm Wobbler und das Gewässer war die Maas, eher nicht schnell fließend. Wenn ich auf die Idee kommen würde, Fisch essen zu wollen, würde ich bestimmt keine Grätentiere essen :v :q 

Gruß


----------



## Gunni77 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@thedoctor 





> war ja auch Spaß:q


 
Das war mir schon klar....:q 

Gruß


----------



## Veit (26. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute mit den Boardis Fishhunter283 und Marco O. an der Elbe Spinnfischen.
Hier ein kleiner Bericht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1266039&postcount=3640


----------



## honeybee (26. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Soderle, wir waren heute mal wieder Bärscheln. Aber auch nur, weil auf Gummi an mehreren Stellen absolut nullo ging.

Nach den ersten "standart" Barschen zwischen 20 und 25cm, gingen auch immer wieder sogenannte Vorschüler an den Haken. Herrlich war es anzusehen, wenn eine Gruppe Barsche raubender weise ans Ufer schoss um sich dort den Kugelbauch mit Brut vollzuschlagen. Da lies man auch mal alle fünfe gerade sein und beobachtete das Schauspiel.

Doch dann konnte Ingolf keine großen, aber immerhin einen Hecht fangen, der kurz vor dem herausheben des Spinners, diesen sich schnappte. Schnuckelige 58cm...

Also weiter Bärscheln. Weit draussen, sah man die gestreifen an der Oberfläche rauben. Doch auch mit Rückenwind unerreichbar.
Also ab in eine Bucht und mal spaßenshalber paralell zum Ufer geworfen. 
Wasn das? Leere Tüte, Stofflappen........ach nein, schon wieder ein Hecht. Diesmal von mir gefangen. Keine Ahnung wie groß....etwas über 50cm. Also Tschüssi und weiter Gebärschelt.

Gejohle kam aus der Bucht......nanu? 
Da war er, der Rote Milan. Sah herrlich aus. 
Bärscheln wir eben wieder an der alten Stelle weiter, da gings gut. Wurf....gezuppel......ah ein Bärschlein. Doch dann auf einmal Zuppelte es etwas dolle und der Fisch nahm Schnur von der Rolle. Hoppla.....hat sich da etwa ein Hecht mein selbst eben gerade erst gebärschelten Barsch einverleibt? Das geht doch niemals gut, waren meine Gedanken. 

Leider war es auch so. Nach 1 oder 2 Minuten hat er wieder los gelassen und ich habe mir den zerbissenen Barsch angeschaut. Shit Happens...

Sehr schöner Tag wars allemal.


----------



## Illidan (26. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo!
Hatte heute mir auch mal wieder Zeit genommen, mal meine noch ziemlich unberührte Ausrüstung zu verwenden. Herausgekommen ist, naja, immerhin ein schöner Hecht auf einen roten Doppeltwister, der aber kurios gefangen wurde. #t
Habe normal überkopf eingeworfen, aber zu spät schnippen lassen, worauf der Twister etwas lautstark ca. 4 m vor mir reinklatschte. Ich dachte, man bin ich blöd, was mache ich nur für ein Mist. 
Wollte gleich wieder rausholen bis ich einen starken Widerstand gleich nach dem Einwurf spürte. Der "Knall" aufs Wasser muss der Auslöser gewesen sein, da ich bei diesem Köder eher skeptisch war. Hatte dann einen ordentlichen Fight mit dem schönen Hecht, den ich mal auf 70-80 cm schätze. (Nicht gemessen).
Sonst leider nix, nur massig von der teuren geflochtenen Schnur verloren, da ich auf dem Gebiet noch Anfänger bin: Beim Einwerfen ist es mir mehrmals passiert, dass ein(e) grobe(r) Fitz/Perücke
 in die Schnur kam, der sich kaum rausmachen lies. Habe daher leider viel
 Schnur verloren.  Kann das nicht weiter vorne passieren? Muss das so weit in der Schnur sein, dass man soviel los wird? Was mache ich jetzt mit der Schnur. #c
Muss mir das nochmal erklären lassen. #d


----------



## Baitbuster (26. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

kurz und knapp tolle Fische tolle Bilder dickes Petri#6


----------



## Gunni77 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

Glückwunsch :m 




Gruß


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@illidan: was war das für schnur? 

petri allen fängern!!!


----------



## Waagemann (27. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jo hier ist noch das versprochene Bild!
Petri leute geile Fische:k(vorallem die Zander)!!!!


Mfg waagemann|wavey:


----------



## trout (28. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moinsen erstmal an alle!
Gestern war Kindertag bei mir gewesen. 
Früh gings ab in einen stillgelegeten Kanal den Barschen nach, herausgekommen war allerdings nur ein Hechtchen von doppelter Handlänge auf einen Illex Cherry. Ein ebenso "großer" schüttelte sich noch kurz vorm Ufer ab, sowie ein Nachläufer gleicher Größe. 
Nachmittags bei uns in die Kiesgrube bei auflandigem Wind am Ufer mit meinem Kumpel unterwegs. Bei trüber Suppe konnte ich wenigstens noch 4 Hechtchen bis 45cm landen. Drei weitere takes hatte ich direkt vor den Füßen und 5 weitere Kontakte außerhalb der Sichtweite. Alles ging dort auf einen 85er Profi Blinker. Meines erachtens hätten die Hechte auf dieses Teil eindeutig größer sein dürfen. Mein Spezi hatte auf einen 10er Slider im Barschdekor auch so eine Strippe von ca 30cm und einen Barsch gleicher Größe.

Wieso die kleinen gestern nur so spitz waren konnte ich mir nicht erklären. Eventuell waren die besseren Hechte nicht in Wurfweite gewesen oder es gibt hier keine mehr.  

Fotos gibbet nicht, da ich nicht sol lange Arme habe, damit sie auf dem Bild eine gewisse Größe vortäuschen.|rolleyes 
Mehr lief leider nicht. 

Gruß trout


----------



## Veit (28. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ trout: Tja, hab mir sagen lassen, dass es dort in letzter Zeit immer so abgeht mit den kleinen Spritzern, ist schon seit mehreren Wochen der Fall. Da ich an diesem Gewässer aber eh (fast) nicht angle, werde ich wohl auch nicht in den "Genuß" solcher Fänge kommen.


----------



## trout (28. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit:
Voriges Jahr und dieses Frühjahr war der Schitt zwischen 70 und 80 (meine Erfahrung). Fische der 1m Grenze gingen dieses Jahr auch einige raus. In letzter Zeit vom Hörensagen wirklich nur kleinere, aber dann auch nur mal einer oder so. Massenfänge/-bisse wie gestern stellenweise direkt vor den Füßen waren mir bisher unbekannt. 
Aufgrund der Wasserquali wird dort ja systematisch abgefischt. Hechte sollen so lt. meines Wissens kaum rausgefangen worden sein. Also wo sind die "besseren" Statistikfische denn geblieben?

Ach ja, die Saale brachte am Sa. Abend gar nichts ausser kalter Luft raus...ne Attacke hatte ich eine RS225 und eine auf Arnaud110F beides vermutlcih Döbel. Fische schienen kein sichtliches Interesse zu zeigen.

bis die Tage trout


----------



## fantazia (28. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hab dies jahr komischerweise auch zu 80% nur untermaßige hechte gehabt#chatte ich noch kein jahr das nur sone mini hechte gebissen haben.


----------



## Dorschi (28. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hatte gestern morgen ein schnuckeliges Saalekrokodil von 68. Dieses verwandelte sich dann gegen Abend in Hecht nach Elsässer Art.
MMMMmmm kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## trout (28. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Klar war mir schon, dass es mit den Hechten wieder langsam aufwärts geht, das lies sich schon letzten Sommer an den riesigen Futterfischschwärmen erkennen, die sich ohne weiteres über 200 Quardatmeter erstreckten (zwischendrinn raubten mehrfach die Aale am Tage!). Aber Hechtmikroben von 30 bis 40cm sind in unseren Breiten doch mind. 3 Jahre alt. Wenn die keinen sich gut entwickeln müssten es die größeren doch gleich tun.

Ach ja, die Hechte kamen alle auf einer Uferstrecke von höchstens 200m. Sagen wir mal nur jeder 2. oder 3. hätte Interesse am Köder gehabt, hätten es also zwischen 30 und 50 Hechten in dem gebiet sein dürfen. Kann es der Anfang einer Jahrgangsverbuttung sein? Durch das späte Laichen sind die Futterfische noch extrem winzig (3-4cm) also nicht richtige Hechtgöße. Um so mehr wunderte es mich sich an derartige Ködern sich zu vergreifen.


----------



## trout (28. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Dorschi!#6


----------



## Veit (28. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ trout: Keine Frage, da sind nach wie vor große drin. Habe aber von einem Kumpel gehört, dass es dort seit ca. 3 Wochen bei allen Versuchen immer mehrere Kleinhechte gefangen hat, der größte gerade mal 50 cm.
Aber egal, wird schon bald mal wieder ein größerer beißen und die vielen kleinen lassen ja auf eine positive Zukunft hoffen. #6 
Habe gestern im Übrigen selbst nur so einen kleinen Kerl (40 cm) + 1 Barsch auf 8er Kopyto gefangen an einer Harz-Talsperre. Hatte eigentlich auf einen schönen Zander gehofft, doch der wollte nicht.


----------



## Waagemann (28. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bei uns an den einem Teich ist es auch schlecht mit Meterhechten,weil 2000 war Fischsterben und da sind ziemlich viele Fische(vorallem Hechte und Weißfische) gestorben dann 5 Jahre später das nächste Sterben da sind wiedrum 6 Hechte über einen Meter gestorben darunter 4 zwischen 1,18cm und 1,24 cm:r !!!
Und 3 Stück so bei 1,04!!!Und bei einer Gewässergröße von ca.2,3h war das schon ziemlich gut und jetzt fängste nur noch welche bis höchstens 75cm;+ !!!Naja muss ich mal noch ein paar Jahre warten bis ich mal einen über 90 bekomme oder es sind noch Oma´s und Opa´s was ich aber nicht glaube#d (leider)​ 
Naja bis dann waagemann #6​


----------



## Huchenfreak (28. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hey! Kann auch mal wieder einen Fang melden. Hecht 82cm auf eine Laube am System.


----------



## trout (28. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Saubere Arbeit Huchenfreak. #6 Nach dem ganzen Trübsal hier endlich mal wieder eine Ordentlicher, der auch das Foto wert ist.

Petri!


----------



## Thorsten Amelung (28. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil sehr gepflegtes Tier und weiterhin viel Dickfisch


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (28. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Heute war ich auch noch mal eine Runde Blinkern.

Und es hat wieder ein schöner 65cm Hecht gebissen. #h


http://img144.*ih.us/img144/7465/280806hecht65cmoj9.th.jpg


----------



## Veit (28. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Konnte bei einem kurzen Versuch heute nachmittag an der Saale einen Hecht und einen Zander fangen. Beide mit etwas über 50 cm keine Riesen, aber immerhin. Köder waren 8 cm-Kopytos in perlweiß-fluogelb bzw. perlglitter.
Leider durfte ich dann auch das nicht gerade häufige Schauspiel erleben, dass ein wirklich guter Zander (geschätzte 80 cm) den Köder bis zum Ufer verfolgte. Normalerweise kommen solche offensichtlich Nachlaufaktionen ja meist nur bei Hechten und Barschen vor. Leider drehte der starke Stachelritter dann direkt vor meinen Füßen mit einem gewaltigen Schwall noch ab. Pech gehabt, aber den hole ich mir schon noch!


----------



## Ocrem (28. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri an die fänger#6 

@veit schickes zander bild mal was anderes


----------



## Illidan (28. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> @illidan: was war das für schnur?
> 
> petri allen fängern!!!




Hallo! Ist eine Tufline XP mit ca. 9 kg Tragkraft. Habe mich für die gelbe Version entschieden, die aber bekanntermaßen langsam Farbe verliert.

Grüße.


----------



## JonasH (28. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nabend allemann! War heute mal am Kanal, konnte insgesamt ca 15 Barsche verhaften, 10 davon war keine 25 cm lang, und nur 2 waren Ü30 mit ca 35cm all in all aber ne gute entschädigung bei viel regen, die meisten unter einer Brücke gefangen

Morgen früh will ich nochmal los, petri

Jonas


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri den fängern. hab heut nen 39er und nen 35er barsch gefangen, leider keine 40 ;-) ein kumpel konnte gestern dort nen 44er landen, ich versuchs morgen nochmal, kühlt sich stark ab, hoffe der niesel bzw. regen bleibt aus. um 3:40 klingelt der wecker :-D dafür steh ich gern auf. 

mfg steffen


----------



## Schnyder (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin Boardies.....war am Sonntag an unserem Teich....die letzten male bissen nur so kleine Hechte und Barsche in Handlänge....diesmal war es genauso.....dann habe ich beim spinnen einen kleinen Barsch außen gehakt....ca.5cm ...naja abschlagen und mitnehmen war so mein Gedanke...kann man ja auf große Barsche anwenden....!!!War dann noch einmal um den See......an einer bestimmten "Kraut"Stelle habe ich es weiter mit Spinnern probiert...und hat sich nix getan....da lag der kleine Barsch vor meinen Füßen...naja habe ich mir gedacht...er soll auch seine Chance bekommen(soll nicht umsonst gestorben sein!!!)....als Vorfach habe ich dann ein Zander(Ryder)Haken montiert mit Kevlar und mit einem 2 Gramm Bleischrot beschwert.Ein paar mal ausgeworfen und auf einmal hatte ich ein Hänger...dachte schon das mein <Köder wieder im Kraut steckte....einmal gezogen und zweimal gezogen als plötzlich Leben an der Schnur war....da gucke an die Oberfläche und sehe einen Hecht von ca...70-80cm der meinen Barsch im Maul hatte....Und jetzt kommts vor lauter Hysterie habe ich den Anschlag gesetzt und Ihm" den Barsch wortwörtlich aus dem Maul gezogen....Verdammt....der Hecht zeigte mir sein Flanke und tauchte ab in die Tiefe....Man war ich sauer...hätte ich doch bloß den Bügel aufgemacht und ihm Zeit zum schlucken geben...hätte zu gerne noch den Hecht gedrillt und evtl.gelandet.......Es sollte nicht sein....da ich selbst nur mit Kunstköder angele....war ich überrascht ...wie schnell es mit einem gezupften Fisch zu so einem Biss kam....eins steht fest das nächste zupfe ich so kleine Barsche an unserem Teich und hoffe das ich erneut Bisse bekomme!!!!

P.S.werde dann berichten

Gruß Schnyder


----------



## Schnyder (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin Boardies.....war am Sonntag an unserem Teich....die letzten male bissen nur so kleine Hechte und Barsche in Handlänge....diesmal war es genauso.....dann habe ich beim spinnen einen kleinen Barsch außen gehakt....ca.5cm ...naja abschlagen und mitnehmen war so mein Gedanke...kann man ja auf große Barsche anwenden....!!!War dann noch einmal um den See......an einer bestimmten "Kraut"Stelle habe ich es weiter mit Spinnern probiert...und hat sich nix getan....da lag der kleine Barsch vor meinen Füßen...naja habe ich mir gedacht...er soll auch seine Chance bekommen(soll nicht umsonst gestorben sein!!!)....als Vorfach habe ich dann ein Zander(Ryder)Haken montiert mit Kevlar und mit einem 2 Gramm Bleischrot beschwert.Ein paar mal ausgeworfen und auf einmal hatte ich ein Hänger...dachte schon das mein <Köder wieder im Kraut steckte....einmal gezogen und zweimal gezogen als plötzlich Leben an der Schnur war....da gucke an die Oberfläche und sehe einen Hecht von ca...70-80cm der meinen Barsch im Maul hatte....Und jetzt kommts vor lauter Hysterie habe ich den Anschlag gesetzt und Ihm" den Barsch wortwörtlich aus dem Maul gezogen....Verdammt....der Hecht zeigte mir sein Flanke und tauchte ab in die Tiefe....Man war ich sauer...hätte ich doch bloß den Bügel aufgemacht und ihm Zeit zum schlucken geben...hätte zu gerne noch den Hecht gedrillt und evtl.gelandet.......Es sollte nicht sein....da ich selbst nur mit Kunstköder angele....war ich überrascht ...wie schnell es mit einem gezupften Fisch zu so einem Biss kam....eins steht fest das nächste zupfe ich so kleine Barsche an unserem Teich und hoffe das ich erneut Bisse bekomme!!!!

P.S.werde dann berichten

Gruß Schnyder


----------



## trout (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Für Heute Morgen hatte ich mich um 6 für eine Frühschicht mit Boardie Dorschi an der Saale eingefunden. 
Nach dem anfänglichen ablassen der allseits bekannten Zoten, wie "Wohl wahnsinnig um die Zeit!" bis "scheiß Wetter" konnten wir uns nach der Gerätewahl dann doch durchringen noch einige Würfe zu versuchen. Die Saale führte trotz der vergangenen Regentage noch recht sichtiges Wasser. Unsere Gerätewahl war damit vorprogrammiert.
Da sich die Fische seinbar nochmal im Bett rumdrehten und unsere fingerlangen Wobbler für eine Stunde außer einem Stupser gänzlich ignorierten, beschlossen wir Strecke zu machen und auf Gummi umzusteigen, um die zander aus der Tiefe zu locken. Nach kurzer Zeit konnte Dorschi prompt einen recht munteren Zander aus der Saale ziehen. #6 
Kurz angelgte 58 zeigte das Maßband immerhin. Er wurde als Zuschauer eingladen, um uns den Weg zu den ganz dicken zu zeigen und durfte letztlich Dorschi bis nach Hause begleiten.  Nachdem der vormals kräftige Wind dem penetranten Nieselregen Platz gemacht hatte, versuchten wir es an anderen Stellen erneut. Außer einem kleineren Hecht auf Blech als Nachläufer ließ sich in den 2 Stunden nichts mehr blicken.

Das wars erstmal soweit

trout


----------



## Dorschi (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jupp Trout war nett, Dich mal live und in Farbe kennenzulernen.
Und der Stachelritter hat auch das zeitige Aufstehen bei Mistwetter belohnt! Schönes Foddo!
Besten Dank

Bis zum nächsten Mal
P. S. Und ich plaudere auch keine Stellen aus!
Auch wenn gewisse andere Herren das behaupten!


----------



## trout (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich berichte nur das mir zugetragen wurde.  
Falls ich deiner Aussage nun ernsthaft Glauben schenken kann ... dann könne wir das nächste Mal endlich an die jugfräulichen Stellen mit richtig dicken Fischen gehen...|wavey: 

*umguckimdunkelnundanschleich*

trout


----------



## Veit (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Tja, wie sich das gehört, habe ich heute früh in der Zeit zwischen 6 und 8 Uhr natürlich auch einen 57er Zander gefangen. Köder war auch diesmal ein 8er Kopyto in perlglitter.
:q


----------



## trout (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit

wann schläfst du eigentlich?|kopfkrat 
Wie es aussieht beim angeln scheinbar nicht. 
Glückwunsch zum Portionszander.


----------



## Veit (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ trout: Danke, danke! Auch Glückwunsch zu eurem Fang! Naja, dachte mir auch, bei dem Wetter lohnt es sich bestimmt wieder auf Zander. Da hält mich auch nix im Bett. So toll wars aber nicht, denn nen weiteren Biss hatte ich garnicht. Der Portionszander schwimmt erstmal noch weiter, bis mal zwei Portionen draus werden.


----------



## Dorschi (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Komisch! Meiner war 58 und sieht kleiner aus!
Trout hast Du ein komisches Objektiv?


----------



## FPB (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo,

ich war letzten donnerstag mal wieder unterwegs, leider konnte ich
nur einen Hecht landen, den es fing mir dann doch zusehr mit regnen an.

wenn ich jetzt alles richtigmache sollte auch ein bild zusehen sein.
nicht das schönste aber das einzigste.


----------



## NorbertF (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Komisch! Meiner war 58 und sieht kleiner aus!
> Trout hast Du ein komisches Objektiv?



Ne der Veit hat lange Arme hihi


----------



## trout (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Komisch! Meiner war 58 und sieht kleiner aus!
> Trout hast Du ein komisches Objektiv?


 
Ich hätte Dorschi mehr anfeuern seine Arme länger oben zu halten. Er war allerdings von der buckelei seiner Angelutensilien so gschafft, das es leider nicht zu mehr gereicht hat.

@NorbertF
Weitwinkel war (zum Glück) nicht eingschaltet. Damit kann man eine Menge tricksen. Frag doch mal den Veit, wer ihm dauernd die Kamera hält! Den müsstet ihr bestrafen.
Das nächste mal kommt dann wieder der Aschenbecher zur Hervorhebung der Fischproportionen davor. 

Gut is nu zum Thema
trout


----------



## NorbertF (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Oh ich kenn mich gut aus mit Weitwinkeln, ich fotografiere viel unter Wasser...fast nur mit Weitwinkel (liegt in der Physik begründet). Hab ca. 3000 Dias zu Hause, meist aus tropischen Gewässern.


----------



## trout (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@NorbertF

Sicherlich das nächstliegende Hobby neben dem Angeln, aber wann bitteschön schaut man sich 3000 Dias an. Oder besser gefragt: WEM tust du das an?|schlafen 

Gute Nacht
trout


----------



## Dorschi (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hua Gäähhhhnnn.
Ich schau mir schon meine Urlaubsbilder keine 2x an!


----------



## NorbertF (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

|gr: |uhoh: Ihr Säcke |supergri  #h


----------



## Dorschi (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich hatte es ja schon mehrfach gehört und gelesen, aber vorhin beim Ausnehmen habe ich es das erste Mal selbst erlebt.
Der Zander hatte nix bis auf ein fingerlanges und etwa auch fingerdickes Stöckchen im Magen.
Sonst war er aber fett und gut genährt. ES schien ihn also nicht behindert zu haben.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri an alle ,super Fische #6

@FPB  dir auch ein dickes Petri.
sehen ja fast aus wie meine die ich gefangen habe :q


----------



## trout (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Dorschi schrieb:


> ...Der Zander hatte nix bis auf ein fingerlanges und etwa auch fingerdickes Stöckchen im Magen...


 
Jetzt haben wir's endlich. Der Top-Köder für hungrigen Zander ist und bleibt ein ordinärer Stock. Preiswert und in vielen Ausführungen zu bekommen!


Passt also auf, wenn ihr das nächste mal eure Hunde mit ans Wasser nehmt und "Holl das Stöckchen" spielt.
Ich bin für die Einführung von Warnschildern in Parkanlagen und an öffentlichen Wegen.:q 

PS: Steine hab ich auch schon im Magen gefunden.


----------



## Dorschi (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hoffentlich nicht in Deinem!


----------



## Dorschi (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Unsere Kleine hat da so ein Buch, da wurden einem Steine in den Bauch genäht....


----------



## fantazia (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hi,
war eben nochmal kurz für 1 1/2 stunden los.konnte 2 barsche verhaften.einen von 32cm und einen von 27cm.1 besserer is leider ausgeschlitzt und ein biss habe ich verpennt.

bilder gibs hier


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76541&page=17


----------



## NorbertF (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



trout schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir's endlich. Der Top-Köder für hungrigen Zander ist und bleibt ein ordinärer Stock. Preiswert und in vielen Ausführungen zu bekommen!
> 
> 
> Passt also auf, wenn ihr das nächste mal eure Hunde mit ans Wasser nehmt und "Holl das Stöckchen" spielt.
> ...



Na klar! Was ist ein Wobbler? Ein Stock mit nem Haken dran.
Wenn die auf Wobbler beissen dann schlucken die auch Stöcke und sonstige Dinge die in der Strömung herumtrudeln.
Grad wenns mehr Strömung hat haben die net ewig Zeit zu kucken ob man das wirklich futtern kann. Runter damit und gut (so mach ichs mit norddeutschem Bier ja auch *bäh).


----------



## trout (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mein letzter Zander hatte ne ganze Glühbirne verschluckt - die brannte sogar noch. :q :q :q


----------



## Veit (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hätte diesbezüglich mal ne (ernstgemeinte) Frage.
Dazu muss ich mal noch nen Fang von gestern nachmittag nachreichen :q :q :q 
Naja jedenfalls hing dieser Gummifisch zusammen mit einem anderen an einem ganzen Batzen Schnur, den ich rausgezerrt hab. Beiden fehlten die Schwänze und sie waren überall eingeschnitten und hatten zum Teil auch Einstich, die wie Zahnspuren aussahen. Lange war zumindest der gelbe noch nicht im Wasser, das gummi ist noch schön weich gewesen und noch nicht besonders viel Algenzeug drauf. 
Nun interessiert mich aber mal: Was meint ihr, woher die ganzen Einschnitte und die abgebissenen Schwänze kommen? Wird ja keiner so blöd, sein mit nem Gummifisch ohne Schwanz zu fischen...
Kann es sein, dass noch Fische nach dem Gummifisch schnappen, wenn er da irgendwo festhängt (kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen)?
Bin mal gespannt auf eure Meinungen, denn ich kanns mir nicht so recht erklären.


----------



## fantazia (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

krebse?


----------



## Veit (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ fantazia: Hab ich mir auch überlegt. Aber kann mir nicht so recht vorstellen,dass die das Gummimaterial so anziehend finden.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...also die Schnitte kommen definitely von den Wolllandkrabben...habe auch schon nen paar verunstaltete Gufi´s gefangen...die Einstiche entweder von Bissen bevor her hängenblieb oder du testet es einfach mal...Ansitzangeln mit Gufi:q 

gruß Stefan


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

endlich: nen brandenburger zander und gute barsche, hoffe, ich hab was gefunden bitte um verzeihung für meine hand, die muss auf die andere seite, wer will schon haut sehen!!!


----------



## Dorschi (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Veit die Schwänze wackeln auch am Boden schön in der Strömung! Nicht anders, als Dein gezupfter Gufi!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> .
> Nun interessiert mich aber mal: Was meint ihr, woher die ganzen Einschnitte und die abgebissenen Schwänze kommen? Wird ja keiner so blöd, sein mit nem Gummifisch ohne Schwanz zu fischen...
> Kann es sein, dass noch Fische nach dem Gummifisch schnappen, wenn er da irgendwo festhängt (kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen)?
> Bin mal gespannt auf eure Meinungen, denn ich kanns mir nicht so recht erklären.


 

Diese Jahr ist mir schon drei mal passiert, dass ich beim Schleppangeln den Gufi eingeholt habe, und der Schwanz fehlte.
Bei einem in der Stömung flatternden Gufi könnte ich mir das auch gut vorstellen.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Veit (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ bubbel: Na dann Petri! Schöne Fische!

Danke für eure Meinungen wegen den zerfetzten Gummis.
@ stefanwitteborg: Hab schonmal die Grundruten bereitgestellt. Endlich mal ein Ansitz ohne das lästige Köderfischstippen vorher. *gg* 
Wollhandkrabben sind hier in der Saale übrigens (zum Glück) ziemlich selten.


----------



## Baitbuster (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Bubbel2000
PETRI ZU DEN TOLLEN FISCHEN, und übrigens auch tolle fotos ob nun mit der einen hand oder ohne 
bis denne


----------



## jumon42 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wenigstens einen Hecht am Wochenende gefangen!!!!!.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier ist der passende http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76084 für dein Hechty:m 
Petri zum Räuber!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Jürgen,
Petri zu Deinem Riesen Hecht.#6 
Und ich verspreche Dir, der nächste wird noch grösser.:q 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## patsche (30. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bin am Montag und Heute Morgen auch ein bischen spinnfischen an unseren Bach gegangen. Ergebniss Montag 1 austeiger von ca. 80cm und zwei konte ich landen. 1. 48cm 2. 60cm.
Ergebniss heute 1. 50cm 2. ca. 20cm 3. ca. 30cm durften natürlich alle wieder schwimmen. Aber der 20cm Hecht wo auf 15cm Wobbler ging fand ich echt klasse.Leider war kein richtig großer dabei aber sonst war es echt klasse
Gruß Patrick


----------



## doggie (30. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Junge, Junge,

wie greifst Du denn dem armen Tierchen in die Kiemen?#d 

 Abgesehen davon, dass so ein Griff ganz schön fest Fingeraua machen kann...... |krank:  

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## the doctor (30. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



doggie schrieb:


> Junge, Junge,
> 
> wie greifst Du denn dem armen Tierchen in die Kiemen?#d
> 
> ...




Hi doggie,
deine Aussage kann ich aber nicht ganz verstehen. So macht er doch nichts falsch, denn er hat den Kiemengriff nur etwas anders angesetzt. Keines Wegs, werden dadurch die Kiemen und der Fisch selbst unnötig geschädigt.
Er packt ihn ja nur beidseitig um die Kehle.
Wenn er sich selbst verletzen würde, würde er den Griff spätestens nach dem 2. Hecht ändern.

Gruß Marcel|wavey:


----------



## Veit (30. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Den Hechtgriff hätte ich heute nachmittag auch gerne angesetzt, aber leider bin ich haarscharf dran vorbeigeschrammt. Hatte einen sehr ordentlichen Burschen als Nachläufer/Fastbeißer. Kam direkt vor meinen Füßen mit aufgerissenem Maul angeschossen, ist aber um wenige Zentimeter am Gummifisch vorbeigeschrammt. Schade, aber nun weiß ich ja wo er steht.
Gefangen habe ich einen 62er Rapfen, einen 61er Zander und einen 30er Barsch. Schwimmen alle wieder! Zwei bessere Fische (also keine Barsche) sind leider noch ausgeschlitzt und mehrere Fehlbisse gabs auch noch. Als Köder lief nur ein 8 cm Kopyto in perlweiß-glitter. Auf andere Farben tat sich garnix. 
Wenngleich ich ja doch auch ne Menge Pech hatte, muss ich sagen, dass es überraschenderweise recht gut gebissen hat.
Werde am Wochenende an der Stelle wieder angreifen, wenn ich wieder neue Gummifische in der Erfolgsfarbe geordert habe, denn der einzige den ich noch besaß oder besser gesagt immernoch besitze, ist nun so lädiert, dass er nicht mehr einsatztüchtig ist.


----------



## doggie (31. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



the doctor schrieb:


> .... So macht er doch nichts falsch, denn er hat den Kiemengriff nur etwas anders angesetzt. Keines Wegs, werden dadurch die Kiemen und der Fisch selbst unnötig geschädigt....


 
Hallo Marcel,

"den Kiemengriff nur etwas anders angesetzt" gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht!

Kiemenlandung heisst die Landung durch einen Griff in die Kiemenfalte. Der Griff in die Kiemen ist für Fisch und Fänger eine Gefährdung!

Gruß!

doggie


----------



## trout (31. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Diese Technik sieht ja sehr abenteuerlich aus. Greif den kleinen Tierchen lieber in den Nacken. Die Gefahr bei so kleinen sich und das Tier zu verletzen ist ungeleich höher, als bei einem erwachsenen Exemplar. 
Bei richitig großen Brummern sollte man dann sowieso wieder auf den Kiemengriff verzichten, da aufgrund des höheren Körpergewichtes nicht wieder gut zu machende Wirbelschäden hervorgerufen werden können (ein beabsichtigtes Releasen vorrausgesetzt). Boga Grip und ähnliche Typen bewirken das genauso.

Senf an:
Mach dir doch mal den "Spaß" und miß einen 90er für die Küche im hängen und danach nochmal im liegen nach. Unterschiede von 2cm und mehr kommen da schnell zusammen. Da ist dann wie auf einer Steckbank. |uhoh: 
Senf aus.

Gruß trout


----------



## patsche (31. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also veletzt habe ich mich dabei noch nie, davon abgesehen angle ich erst seit diesem Jahr richtig. Leider fehlt mir die Erfahrung wie mann die Hechte am besten hält war auch biss jetzt nicht mit Erfahrenen Hechtanglern unterwegs. #d 
Zuerst versuchte ich sie normal mit beiden Händen zu halten aber ohne das mann richtig zupackt und eventuell druckverletzungen hinterlässt zappelten Sie so rum dass sie mir auf den Boden flogen und das mit Sicherheit mehr Schaden den Fischen anrichtet. Ich habe es dann mal so ausprobiert war eigentlich der Meinung es würde sie nicht so verletzen da mann ja auch viele Bilder sieht wo die Hechte so gehalten werden.
Und wenn ich nicht aleine unterwegs gewesen wäre hätte ich sie mit der Zweiten hand unterstützt. Bei kapitalen Exemplaren ist dass natürlich wieder anders aus die sind auch besser in den Händen zu halten und wenn mann dann zu zweit ist sieht dass bei mir dann auch so aus.
Wäre cool wenn mir ihr den Kiemengrief mal etwas detaiierter beschreiben würdet oder andere Möglichkeiten wie mann die Fische richtig halten kann.;+ 
Gruß Patrick


----------



## doggie (31. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Patrick,

hier eine bebilderte Anleitung zur Handlandung!

http://www.angeln.de/praxis/gewusst-wie/handlandung.htm

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Ocrem (31. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri veit
die stelle ist wohl wieder heiß? sieht ganz so aus


----------



## Waagemann (31. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri leute:m !!!!Davon kann ich in letzter Zeit nur träumen:k !War die letzten Tage immer Spinnfischen nichts... garnichts lief irgendwie ist zurzeit der Wurm drinn|krach: !!!!
naja muss ich mir eure Fische angucken !

Mfg waagemann


----------



## Bubbel2000 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

wie und wo angelst du denn? gar nichts ist eindeutig zu wenig, dafür ist das wetter in den letzten tagen zu gut. ich fange auch sehr wenig, leider aber bissel geht. es wird merklich kühler, jeder tag sollte da eigentlich besser werden. wenn kein hecht und zander, dann doch barsche...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (31. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich machs mal kurz , gestern 5 hechte (55cm , 2x 60 cm , 65 cm und 70 cm) in 2 Stunden und heute 4 Hechte (30 cm , 2 x 60 cm , 90 cm) in anderthalb Stunden .

Ausführlichere Berichte gibts hier :http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1272937#post1272937


----------



## trout (1. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute Früh mal kurz ander Saale. 
Ergebnis: ein abgebissener Schwanzteller und ein Zander von ca. 65 kurz vorm Ufer gebissen der mir nach ca. 10 Sek. bei fehlgeschlagender Landung noch ausgeschlizt ist. Köder war 8cm Kopyto in Limette/Chartreuse-Glitter.

gruß trout


----------



## Dorschi (1. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na schade Trout zumindest gab es Adrenalin!
Selbe Stelle wie letztes Mal?


----------



## Promachos (1. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nachdem ich gestern vormittag hier und bei einem anderen Thread etwas geschmökert hatte, bin ich am Nachmittag losgezogen und hab die Anregungen gleich umgesetzt:

länger angeln (war diesmal 2,5 Stunden von 17 bis 19.30h)
kleinere GuFis (bin von 13 cm auf 10 cm umgestiegen)
helle Farbe (bisher habe ich immer versucht, möglichst "naturnah" zu fischen, also dunkler Rücken und heller Bauch)
Insgesamt hatte ich auf einen 10er Relax in weißglitter-chartreuse und ein weißes Stintimitat immerhin vier Bisse: einer hat mir zwei Löcher in die  Bauchunterseite des Kopyto gebissen, zwei kleine Anfasser, die zu spitz gebissen haben, und ein Hecht mit 63 cm. Das ist für mein Gewässer eine super Ausbeute!

Dank an alle, von deren Tipps ich profitiert habe!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## trout (1. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Dorschi, 
japp, aber erst beim 2. Anlauf. Konnte sogar noch eines von den aufdringlichen Flattertierchen mit meiner Rutenspitze in Jenseits befördern (unabsichtlich natürlich!). :c 

Die Zander schienen heute erst relativ spät munter goworden zu sein.


----------



## Dorschi (1. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Und was hab ich gesagt?
Grüne Tüte!
 
Ich alter Besserwisser! Sorry


----------



## trout (1. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich fall untertänigst vor dem Meister auf die Knie und leiste keine Widerworte.#a  


PS: Trotzdem hab immer weiß und grün im Wechsel gefischt - basta! |gr:


----------



## Dorschi (1. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So gehört sich das!! Und beim nächsten  Mal zeige ich Dir das Landen! 
Jetzt übertreibe ich aber! Entschuldigung.
Meine Landung war ja auch nicht lehrbuchmäßig!


----------



## Veit (1. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Ocrem: Happy Birthday erstmal!
Nöö, das is ganz woanders, können wir aber auch irgendwann mal hin.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (1. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Heute habe ich wieder am Teich halt gemacht.

Ein kleiner 52cm Hecht  biss gleich beim ersten Wurf,aber sonst nur kleine Barsche.

http://img77.*ih.us/img77/20/52cmhecht1092006mm8.th.jpg


----------



## Ocrem (1. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit danke 
klar kömmer mal machen

@trout petri zum schönen zander#6


----------



## Ocrem (1. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@andreas petri schöner hecht
nur ne kleiner tip, wisch das nachste mal das blut vom steg ein wenig weg , dann wirkt das bild gleich viel schöner (meiner meinung nach)


----------



## Carpguru (1. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> Heute habe ich wieder am Teich halt gemacht.
> 
> Ein kleiner 52cm Hecht  biss gleich beim ersten Wurf,aber sonst nur kleine Barsche.
> 
> http://img77.*ih.us/img77/20/52cmhecht1092006mm8.th.jpg



Da ist doch nichts dran, an so einem Hechtlein!
Der hätte ruhig noch 1-2 mal laichen können! #t


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (1. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

also das Blut ist nicht von diesem Hecht ,vor mir waren auch schon welche angeln.

Außerdem schwimmt der Hecht wieder,ich nehme doch nicht diese kleinen Dinger mit.Bei einem 1m Hecht wäre wenigstens was dran.


----------



## Raabiat (1. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Das Blut war bestimmt von dem Angler, der da vorher abgeschlagen wurde:q

An nem Meterhecht ist garantiert einiges dran....aber ob der so gut schmecken würde??? 

Dann lieber ein guter frischer


----------



## Ocrem (1. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> also das Blut ist nicht von diesem Hecht ,vor mir waren auch schon welche angeln.
> 
> Außerdem schwimmt der Hecht wieder,ich nehme doch nicht diese kleinen Dinger mit.Bei einem 1m Hecht wäre wenigstens was dran.


 
gut mein versehn (gute einstellung#6 )




> Dann lieber ein guter frischer


 
jopp da ist wenigstens was dran|supergri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Raabiat schrieb:


> An nem Meterhecht ist garantiert einiges dran....aber ob der so gut schmecken würde???


|kopfkrat 
Wir haben letztens mit 10 man meinen 1,18m Hecht gegessen.
Alle waren begeistert. 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## scuzzlebud (1. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So war heute wieder in Losheim fischen.#:
Auf Kunstköder ging ausser kleine Barsche nix.#c
Also nen Barsch von 15 cm als Köfi ausgelegt.|supergri
Nach 45 min. lief die Spule....:z
Nach kurzem Drill kam ein Barsch von 41cm und 1,2kg tum Vorschein!
Sonst ging leider nix#c
Sorry wegen dem schlechten Bild-hatte nur es Handy mit.


----------



## bennie (2. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

nen gut maßigen Döner hatt' ich gestern auch


----------



## Veit (2. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier mal die Geschichte von meinem "Irrläufer" gestern abend:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1274757&postcount=554


----------



## Bubbel2000 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ja veit, dickes petri!!! die jungs verhalten sich räuberisch, wie die dvd friedliche räuber auch zeigt. obwohl du den köder wohl nicht allzu langsam geführt haben dürftest, auf zander im sommer. aber man macht ja mal ne pause ;-) geiler fang!!! wie viel pfund??? ungefähr???

mfg steffen


----------



## Veit (2. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Bubbel: Keine Ahnung, habe bisher nur gaaanz selten mal nen Fisch gewogen, daher kann ich das schlecht einschätzen.


----------



## bennie (2. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Bubbel: Keine Ahnung, habe bisher nur gaaanz selten mal nen Fisch gewogen, daher kann ich das schlecht einschätzen.


 
wer hat schon Wiegesack und Waage beim Sinnen mit?


----------



## Heiko112 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Komme gerade wieder vom angeln. War mit dem Boot los auf Barsch. Konnten zu zweit ca. 50 Barsche haken. Die meisten so um die 10 - 15 cm, hat trotzdem  ne riesengaudi gemacht. Haben von 6:00 bis um 13:00 geangelt. 

Ein Hecht um die 50 cm und noch einer um die 25 cm gab es diesmal auch.

Bericht mit Bildern folgt, schafee ich vielleicht heute noch.


----------



## Raabiat (2. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



~:empty:~ schrieb:


> Heute hab ich den ersten Deutschland-Hecht gefangen:
> Köder: Balzer 7g Colonel "Doppelspinner"
> Gewässer: Vereinsteich
> Größe: 28cm (der Hecht) |rolleyes



Glückwunsch zum ersten deutschen Hecht, bist aber im falschen Thread damit...

such mal nach "das schönste Foto vom kleinsten Fisch"

da biste mit dem richtig |supergri|supergri#h


----------



## Wasserpatscher (2. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Der erste Hecht ist immer gigantisch - und sind 28cm nicht sehr relativ? Nein, im Ernst - beim ersten Hecht ist die Größe egal.
Da wir schon dabei sind, in Photoalben zu blättern, mache ich da gleich mal einen entsprechenden Thread für auf. (Eine kleine Entschädigung dafür, dass ich heute nicht am Edersee sein kann, seufz!)

Mein Lieblingsphoto vom ersten Hecht!


Momentchen mal bitte!


----------



## Waagemann (2. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich angel in einem ca. 2h Teich mit flachlaufenden Wobblern,weil es sehr flach ist und sehr krautig#c !

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Frühsommer darunter ein 72er,ein 57er und ein 52er|supergri !!!

Und noch ein petri an die schönen Fische vorallem der Barsch:l!!!
Sag mal Veit hat er gebissen wie ein Hecht?Und Petri!

Mfg waagemann​


----------



## honeybee (2. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wir waren heute mal wieder Bärscheln. Hatten aber nur etwa 2 Stunden Zeit.

Wir haben um die 25 Barsche fangen können, alle zwischen 25 und 34cm. Unser Sohnemann hatte heute auch mal Glück und sich riesig über seinen Barsch gefreut.
Bis auf einer. bissen alle Barsche auf Spinner....


----------



## Veit (2. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nachdem ich gestern nachmittag schon mal einen nicht wirklich erwähnenswerten 45er Hecht auf Castaic Real Bait fing, hatte ich heute auch mal wieder einen recht guten Hechttag. Zwischen 18 und 20 Uhr fing ich an einem See zunächst einen Hecht von etwa 20 cm. Dies war der kleinste Hecht, den ich jemals mit der Angel gefangen habe. Danach gingen dann aber auch noch 3 Hechte in vernünftiger Größe an den Haken. Erst ein 61er, dann ein fetter 59er und zum Abschluss noch ein schöner 68er. Gebissen haben alle vier auf den besten Blinker der Welt.   EFFZETT!!! Auf dem Blinker war ein Hechtmotiv abgebildet. Den hatte ich übrigens vor ein paar Tagen mal aus der Saale gezogen. Hatte sich wohl vorher jemand abgerissen.       


@ Waagemann: Ja, der Biss war eindeutig bemerkbar.


----------



## rudlinger (2. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit
Glückwunsch zu den LUPUS aber was ist mit den Grossen ab 80 cm????
@Rest / Dubisteinneider
Verschont mich mit dem Neidquatsch
Ich war eine Woche am Stettiner Haff und war an der Uecker unterwegs. Es war einfach nur geil und ich war das erste mal an dem Wasser.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (3. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Heute bin ich wieder mal zum See gefahren.
Es hat sehr gestürmt aber das hat den Hechten gar nichts aus gemacht.In den ersten 15 Minuten habe ich gedacht ich hab wieder mal einen hänger,was bei dem Wasserpflanzenbestand im diesen Gewässer üblich ist,aber es zappelte an der Rute, ein 71cm (2,8kg) Hecht habe ich gelandet.Dann fing ich innerhalb von 2 Stunden noch eine 49cm und 52cm Hecht.Es wurde aber immer schlimmer mit dem Wetter ,habe ich es dann doch aufgegeben.Da ich auch gerne mal Fisch esse, habe ich den ersten weil er schon groß war mitgenommen ,die kleinen durften wieder schwimmen.
Es war trotz des Wetterumschwung ein super Angeltag.
http://img463.*ih.us/img463/1920/71cm28kgtk7.th.jpghttp://img107.*ih.us/img107/2079/52cmbo7.th.jpghttp://img187.*ih.us/img187/8577/49cmtg4.th.jpg


----------



## Marc38120 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

die Raubfische werden aktiv!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@andreas: angelst du mit mono? ich lese immer trotz des sturmes und trotz des wetterumschwungs wars ein guter tag. das ist mal richtig falsch, gerade DESWEGEN war es ein guter tag!!!! nur an solchen tagen lohnt es, los zu gehen, schönwetterangler fangen generell schlechter. wenn ich zeit hätte, würde ich jetzt auch nur losziehen, da ab jetzt jeder tag besser wird und die chancen abzuräumen mit dem heraneilenden herbst gewaltig steigen. raues wetter ist raubfischwetter. sonne und ne platte ist mist!

@marc38120: unterschrieben ;-)


----------



## Raabiat (3. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> @andreas: angelst du mit mono? ich lese immer trotz des sturmes und trotz des wetterumschwungs wars ein guter tag. das ist mal richtig falsch, gerade DESWEGEN war es ein guter tag!!!! nur an solchen tagen lohnt es, los zu gehen, schönwetterangler fangen generell schlechter. wenn ich zeit hätte, würde ich jetzt auch nur losziehen, da ab jetzt jeder tag besser wird und die chancen abzuräumen mit dem heraneilenden herbst gewaltig steigen. raues wetter ist raubfischwetter. sonne und ne platte ist mist!



Hallo Bubbel,
dein Statement unterschreib ich nicht.
Hab auch bei herrlichstem Wetter mit Platte schon super gut gefangen....und mit supergut meine ich gut und gross.....ebenso wie ich im Herbst bei Sch*** wetter schon gut gefangen hab.....haargenau andersrum gabs aber auch schon|kopfkrat also bei schei** wetter Schneider gabs genauso oft

Übrigens....im Sommer bei Platte Hecht auf Sicht beangeln is auch irre geil....die machen nich immer nur sonnenbaden wenn se da so schön inne Seerosen stehn


----------



## Bubbel2000 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

man raabiat, ausnahmen gibt es immer...


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (3. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> @andreas: angelst du mit mono?



also zum Spinnangeln habe ich ne 12er geflochtene Fireline drauf.Auf der Shimano läuft diese super.


----------



## Puschel (3. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier ein schöner Hecht vom 23.08.06. Habe ihn auf ein 27 cm großes, totes Rotauge gefangen. Hat beim Sonnenuntergang kurz vor einem Seerosenfeld gebissen. Misst ganze 85 cm...


----------



## Raabiat (3. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> man raabiat, ausnahmen gibt es immer...



Ich dachte mir, dass gleich das Wort Ausnahme fällt...
aber wie ich finde ist das schon etwas mehr wie eine Ausnahme..
Ausnahme heisst ja, dass es im Regelfall anders ist....wobei der Regelfall ja dann deutlich/wesentlich häufiger eintritt als der Ausnahmefall...und so ist es bei mir nicht....im Herbst fange ich etwas besser! aber nicht wesentlich oder deutlich besser....

Ich finde es ist sehr stark Köderabhängig....im Sommer funktionieren einige Köder eben genauso gut wie im Herbst andere Köder....

meine Erfahrung war bisher dass man zu jeder Jahreszeit gleich gut fangen kann. Man braucht nur den richtigen Köder....im Herbst Winter eben meist größer, im Sommer kleiner....

Ich bin bekennender "immer-gleich-schlecht-Fanger":q:q


----------



## Illidan (3. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So, endlich war wieder Samstag - das hieß mal wieder losziehen mit kleinem Gepäck (eine Rute, Köder- und "Utility-Box"). 
Habe angefangen, ein wenig meinen guten alten weiß/blauen GuFi zu baden und nach etwa 5 Min. die erste Attacke auf mein Köder kurz vorm Ufer, der allerdings nicht hakte.
Habe dann die Stelle immer wieder abgefischt und war dann erfolgreich: Konnte einen Hecht mit geschätzten 50 cm landen.
Problem: Hat kurz vorm Ufer gebissen und hatte ihm entsprechend schnell draußen. War übrigens sehr agil.
Jedenfalls stellte sich die Sache als großer Fehler raus, doch da an dieser Angelstelle eh wenig Platz zum Drillen war, hatte ich ihn mir fix geschnappt und enthakt. Fix zur Kamera (mit Kiemengriff) und hinten angehoben...
Zack, was passierte, sieht man auf dem Foto. |uhoh:
Jedenfalls habe ich wieder mal etwas dazu gelernt...

*Man sollte stets Respekt vor Hechten haben und diese IMMER ausdrillen!

*Sonst gibts mächtig aua.

Naja ich nahms gelassen, der hat sich halt gerecht. |supergri

Habe dann nach der Zwangspause weiter geangelt. Da aber längere Zeit nix ging, habe ich den Köder gewechselt. Und zwar meiner Meinung nach den besten den es gibt. Einen guten alten Standard-Blinker in silber. Hatte gleich zwei Attacken, die aber nicht richtig hakten. :cOK, hatte aufgrund des vielen Krautes im Gewässer nur einen notgedrungenen Jig-Haken dran (da ich keinen passenden Einzelhaken hatte) und deshalb hatte ich die Hechte nicht bekommen.
Schließlich habe ich mich doch noch dazu entrungen, einen Drilling ranzumachen und habe damit massig Kraut gefischt und einen Hecht im Drill verloren. Schade...
Trotzdem ein interessanter Angeltag, von dem ich wieder was gelernt habe.
Leider kenne ich niemand, der sehr vertraut ist mit dem Kiemengriff, habe ihn nur hier im AB gelernt und hatte bisher immer gut geklappt. Aber jetzt habe ich echt immer gewaltigen Sch***, wenn ich einen Hecht in der Hand halten sollte und der noch mal loslegt. ;+


----------



## Ocrem (3. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri zum hecht#6 

ps: schön geschrieben


----------



## karlosito (3. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

angestachelt von sundeule's erfolg von heut vormittag, hab ich es heute nachmittag auchmal im strelasund auf hecht und co. probiert. das ergebnis des watfischens waren 3 barsche (2 durften wieder schwimmen weil zu klein, der dritte mit 31cm kam mit) und einem schönen hecht von ca 71cm. der machte richtig "stress" und guckte vorm landen auch 2x ausm wasser. ein echt schönes schauspiel|supergri. fotos gibts leider keine, aber wie ein hecht aussieht, könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen^^.


----------



## Veit (3. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War mit den Boardis Fishhunter283 und W3azle heute an der Elbe und danach noch kurz an einem See Spinnfischen. Neben einer ganzen Reihe Fehlbissen, konnte ich 2 Hechte und 2 Zander auf 8er Kopytos in perlweiß-kristall-glitter und gelbgrün landen. Die Fische waren leider aber alle nur um die 50 cm lang. Boardi W3azle konnte seinen ersten Zander überhaupt fangen, aber leider hatte der auch nur 40 cm. Fishhunter hatte bloß eine Raubgüster, die tatsächlich auf seinen gummifisch regulär gebissen hatte.


----------



## c-laui (4. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War gestern und heute auch noch mal los an die Elbe. Nachdem ich gestern einen "Riesen Hecht" (25 cm) dran hatte und einen anderen Fisch der diesmal größer war im Drill verloren hatte, entschloss ich mich einfach heute nochmal mein Glück zu versuchen. Und es war gut so.
Fing einen 38er Barsch und worüber ich mich am meisten freue, meinen ersten Zander. Dieser ist mit 72 cm auch garnicht mal so klein.
Bin mal gespannt wie Zander schmeckt. Viele sagen, er schmeckt super. Auf jedenfall ein schöner Tag am Wasser heute.


----------



## FPB (4. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

allen ein petrie zu den fängen,

ich war am freitag mit dem boot auf dem see und hatte einen 50er hecht im boot und einen ca. 70er am boot, der große hatte meinen
gufi nur mit spitzer lippe genommen und konnte sich abschütteln.

@ -andreas- , schlüssel habe im moment ich

gruß


----------



## w3azle (4. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri wünsch ich euch!
ja mein erster zander ^^

ich werd gleich nochma zu dem see fahren veit. mal sehen was morgens da so geht. nur leider is grad strahlender sonnenschein.....mal sehen ob da was geht.

eine schöne woche wünsch ich euch!

gruß


----------



## Veit (4. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ w3azle: Viel Glück mein Freund! Bin sicher du wirst ein paar Hechtis fange, uns sind sie ja gestern bis auf den einen alle durch die Lappen gegangen. 

Petri auch von mir an alle anderen Fänger der letzten Tage!!!


----------



## trout (4. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nur mal zur Info:

Freitag und Samstag war tote Hose in der Saale auf Gummi.

Gestern in der Kiesgrube bei starkem auflandigem Wind und bedecktem Himmel wenigstens noch 3 Hechte (30+2x an die 60  ran) zzgl. 2 Nachläufer auf Profiblinker in 2 Stunden gefangen.

Die Tierchen wären das Foto nicht Wert gewesen  

Gruß trout


----------



## Promachos (4. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo!

Während sich der Angler mir gegenüber gestern abend mit einem schönen Hecht abplagte (Phänomen Spundwand vs. zu kurzer Kescherstiel bzw. Arme - und mein Hilfsangebot wollte er auch nicht nutzen), der sich später als guter 87er entpuppte, hatte ich mit einem kapitalen Hänger zu kämpfen. Das fing ja gut an!!!

Aber ich wurde entschädigt: Mit den letzten Würfen konnte ich ca. 5m vor dem Ufer auf einen blau-weißen Kopyto Relax (10cm) einen kampfstarken Rapfen haken. Beim Messen zeigte er 68cm (mein bislang größter!), dann fiel er mir leider:g ins Wasser zurück.

Bilder hab ich leider keine, denn ich muß mir erst noch eine wasserdichte Hülle für meine Digicam zulegen. Beim nächsten Mal dann...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Ocrem (4. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri an alle fänger
besonders an w3azle  ich kann mich auch noch an meinen ersten zander errinern , man war ich da stolz


----------



## Birger (4. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Illidan:
das passiert leider auch mal beim Hechtangeln, aber vielleicht noch ein Tipp: hake den Hecht überm Wasser ab, wenn er zappelt, lass ihn los und er fällt in Wasser. Oder eben richtig gut festhalten, dann kann er zappeln wie er will, klappt aber erst bei den etwas größeren, die kleinen sind zu quirlig.
Die kleineren Hechte kommen ja meist relativ bereitwillig mit und wenn man sie in der Hand hat explodieren sie nochmal, das ist fast immer so. Ach ja: versuch mal, den Daumen nicht ins Maul zu stecken, dann hat man ihn zwar nicht so fest im Griff, es tut aber weniger weh  .


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (4. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



FPB schrieb:


> @ -andreas- , schlüssel habe im moment ich



Hallo#h ich melde mich noch mal kurz bei der per PM.
Ich freu mich schon wenn es mit dem Boot raus geht.|rolleyes
Heute war ich nochmal da, einer hat auf dem Gufi gebissen aber kurz vorm Ufer konnte er sich wieder abschütteln.Sonst waren noch ein paar kleinere Bisse.


----------



## Waagemann (4. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri leute geile Fische:l !Bei mir ist immer noch tote Hose kann aber vielleicht daran liegen das die vor eineinhalb Monaten Kraut mit einen "Krautboot" rausgezogen haben#c !

Mfg waagemann :m​


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (4. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also nen Zander hab ich auch noch nicht fangen können :c
bei uns in der Gegend ist ja nicht so viel mit Zander zu rechnen.
Aber vieleicht erwische ich ja auch noch einen.
Vieleicht kann Veit mir ein paar Stellen nennen #c


----------



## Veit (4. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Andreas: Fahr an die Elbe, mach Wanderangeln an einem Buhnenfeld, immer schön vom Buhnenkopf aus die Strömungskante abfischen (aber nicht gleich aufgeben, wenns an den ersten zwei, drei Buhnen nix gebissen hat und ein paar Gummifische abgerissen sind). Mit Gummis in weiß, sollte dann im Normalfall früher oder später auch ein Zander beißen. Vorraussetzung man kann auch mit Gummifisch angeln. Saale ist höchstens mit Köderfisch empfehlenswert auf Zander, allerdings nur wenn man wirklich gute Stellen kennt (die behalte ich allerdings für mich). Mit Gummifisch hat man häufig nur 0 - 3 eindeutige Bisse, mehr sind die Ausnahme. An der Elbe ist das deutlich mehr. Das Problem liegt auch darin, dass die Zander an der Saale viel an klassischen Hotspots wie Wehren, Schleusen und Einmündungen stehen. Diese Stellen sind logischerweise sehr überangelt. Fisch ist zwar da, aber es ist natürlich nicht leicht ihn zu überlisten, den die Schuppenträger haben schon genug Kunstköder, Haken und Schnüre gesehen.
An der Elbe ist in den Buhnenfeldern ein hervorragender Zanderbestand und da in fast jeder Buhne Zander stehen, konzentriert sich der Angeldruck auch nicht so sehr. Natürlich gilt auch hier, dass man möglichst nicht an den Stellen fischen sollte, die leicht mit Auto erreichbar sind, aber selbst da ist an manchen Tagen einiges zu holen.      
Zur Mulde kann ich wenig sagen in Bezug auf Zander, möchte es da aber demnächst auch mal versuchen.


----------



## Illidan (5. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Birger schrieb:


> @ Illidan:
> das passiert leider auch mal beim Hechtangeln, aber vielleicht noch ein Tipp: hake den Hecht überm Wasser ab, wenn er zappelt, lass ihn los und er fällt in Wasser. Oder eben richtig gut festhalten, dann kann er zappeln wie er will, klappt aber erst bei den etwas größeren, die kleinen sind zu quirlig.
> Die kleineren Hechte kommen ja meist relativ bereitwillig mit und wenn man sie in der Hand hat explodieren sie nochmal, das ist fast immer so. Ach ja: versuch mal, den Daumen nicht ins Maul zu stecken, dann hat man ihn zwar nicht so fest im Griff, es tut aber weniger weh  .



He, Danke für die Tipps. 
Aber muss trotzdem noch bissl richtig stellen: Hatte den Daumen nur im Augenblick des Schnappschusses im Maul oder, wenn ich mir meinen Daumen so ansehe, der ist da ziemlich verschont geblieben. Der dürfte also noch über dem Hechtmaul sein. Ist halt nur aus der Perspektive so fälschlicherweise zu sehen.
Würde dem Kollegen so nie ins Maul fassen, wenn ich nicht gerade einen Haken entfernen müsste. Seit Samstag erst recht nicht. :q

Ach ja: Natürlich auch von mir Petri an alle Fänger. #6


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (5. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
Ich muss schauen wann ich mal da an der Elbe in der Nähe bin bzw. dort wo man nicht extra nen Schein fürn Streckenabschnitt braucht.Ansonsten müßte ich mir noch einen zulegen.
Extra 50 km oder mehr fahren ist ja auch nicht so gut.
Aber irgendwie locken die Zander doch :q


----------



## Birger (5. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Illidan schrieb:


> Würde dem Kollegen so nie ins Maul fassen, wenn ich nicht gerade einen Haken entfernen müsste.



Das dachte ich mir schon, sah nur auf dem Foto so aus und sollte ein kleines Späßchen werden.
|wavey:


----------



## Frede (5. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Angelt hier eigentlich überhaupt noch jemand mit Köderfischen auf Raubfisch????;+


----------



## w3azle (5. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hehe...das hab ich mir gestern auch so gedacht....

aber ich glaub da sind die chancen im herbst besser...also ab demnächst so  

und außerdem hats zB in der elbe kaum sinn mit köderfisch wegen den krabben...aber mit pose müsste  man sich nen ruhigen abschnitt suchen....
oder halt an nen see ohne krabben gehen


----------



## Veit (5. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Frede: Natürlich! Ich habe dieses Jahr von bisher rund 40 gefangenen Zandern knapp die Hälfte mit Köderfisch gefangen. Wo es keine Krabben gibt ist das mitunter sehr erfolgreich und ein schöner Ausgleich zum Spinnfischen. Gerade an Gewässern, die viel mit Kunstköder befischt werden, ist das Köderfischangeln häufig auch erfolgreicher. Allerdings finde ich es anspruchsvoller und dementsprechend auch interessanter die Räuber mit Spinnrute zu überlisten.Nachteil beim Köderfischangeln ist auch, dass die Zander auch bei relativ großem Haken und schnellen Anhieb nach wenigen Sekunden meist den Haken schon so tief geschluckt haben, das Zurücksetzen nicht mehr sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Puschel (5. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Frede schrieb:


> Angelt hier eigentlich überhaupt noch jemand mit Köderfischen auf Raubfisch????;+


 

Ich angle mit Köderfisch hauptsächlich auf Hecht. Recht erfolgreich wie man auf Seiten 139 erkennen kann. Habe schon viele schöne Hechte dieses Jahr verhaften können. Ich bevorzuge große Köderfische, egal welche Jahreszeit. Handlet sich dabei immer um Rotaugen zwischen 15 und 30 cm. Groß fängt groß:q  sach ich immer:g ..


----------



## bennie (5. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich fang nur Aale auf Köfis


----------



## karlosito (5. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hab heute nochma schnell 1,5h mit der wathose im strelasund gestanden. ergebnis: 3 hechte, 3 barsche. hab se alle zurückgesetzt weil se zu klein waren. sonntag gehts nochma los.


----------



## Sholar (5. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

so nach vier Fehlgängen da das Wasser zu trübe eher DRECKIG durch den Dauerregen war konnte ich heute nun endlich ma wieder bei uns an den Fluss!!!

Es fing direkt gut an nach 2 Würfen nen 20-30cm Döbel der gut gekämpft hat! Bin dann 10 Meter weitergegangen und sah einen Hecht auf der andren Seite(3m) unter Bäumen rauben.
Ich war vor die Bäume und konnte ihn herauslocken! Allerdigns zupfte er nur ma an meinem 3er Maps und haute dann ab! auf Wobbler bekam ich noch ein zupferchen sonst nix!
An ner andren Stelle sah ich nen ca. 60-80cm Hecht stehen der dann auhc ma meinem Wobbler Hallo sagte, leider nicht mehr!EInmal angeknabbert das wars!
An ner sehr beliebten Stelle für Hecht von mir, fing ich heute meinen ersten"grossen" Barsch von ja ca 20 cm! So was is hier bei uns im Fluss irgendwie selten, genau wie Zander!
Ich machte aus fun noch ein paar Würfe und konnte noch einen Hechtbiss erziehlen wieder mti dem 3er Mapps, dann war ich echt sauer,3Hechte gebissen keinen gefangen! Nun ja 3er Spinner zu gross , meiner Meinung nach! ihr werdet sagen never ever zu gross aba auf nen 2er fang ich echt besser lol !!!EInbildung kanns auch sein aba ich bin der Meinung mit dem 2er hätt ich einen locker gehabt!nunja ich machte daraufhin nen 2er drauf, konnte tatsächlich noch nen Hecht von 17cm landen, der natürlich wieder schwimmt!!!!Ansonsten durfte ich mich noch über nen andren Angler aufregen der eine meiner Lieblingsstellen mit Müll versaut hat, worauf ich erstmal aufgeräumt und entsorgt habe dort! Ein paar Döbel von max 20cm konnten dann noch gelandet werden aber leider nichts besonderes mehr! War trotztdem ein schöner Tag und am Donnerstag fang ich die Hechte, weiss ja nun wo sie stehen hehe!!!

Greez Sholar

EDIT: sry ne Frage vergessen! waren die Köder zu gross ne oder? aba warum hat ein Raubfisch namens ehct dann nur zarghaft gebissen und die Köder nciht direkt komplett genommen!? es war wie gesagt der 3er Spinner den nen 20er Barsch sich komplett genommen hat und nen 9cm Wobbler!!! falsch gebissen Haken eifnahc ned gepackt?????


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@sholar: der köder ist absolut nicht zu groß, eher zu klein! interessieren dich hechte unter 50cm? selbst davon gehen viele auf richtig große köder. wenn du mit spinner erfolgreich bist, dann bleib dabei, ich würde nie gezielt mit spinner auf meister hecht gehen, vielmehr mit blinker oder gummi, oder mit wobblern, jerks. die jungs wollten nicht, ende der durchsage bzw. hatten sie keine lust auf deine köder. ist immer schwer zu sagen, was du falsch gemacht hast, dass kann man ja gar nicht per ferndiagnose. jeder tag und jedes gewässer hat so seine tücken, leider ;-) wat solls. ich hatte auch schon an einem tag viele vielversprechende bisse, dachte, man, da war ein guter und konnte nix fangen. und an einem anderen tag, auf exakt die gleichen köder fängt man plötzlich richtig gut. generell würde ich mit 2er bzw. 3er spinnern nicht auf hecht gehen, andere, ich weiß, tun dies. die chance, nen großen hecht mit nem 2er oder 3er spinner zu fangen bzw. sicher zu landen ist mir eindeutig zu gering. da will ich lieber nen kräftigen köder nehmen, an dem ich ihn sicher haken kann. eben was handfestes ;-) mal sehen, berichte uns, wenn du die hechte gefangen hast, nen 60-80er is doch schon was feines und du weißt, wo er jetzt steht 

mfg steffen


----------



## Veit (6. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ bubbel: Aber was is mit großen musky-spinnern? finde die garnicht so verkehrt. Normale 4er oder 5er Spinner bringen in der Tat auch viel Kleinzeug.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hab ich noch nicht mit gefischt. ich habe mir den prolex in der größten variante geholt. was für ein fehlkauf. den kann man nur mit ner jerke führen, der macht verdammt viel alarm. bestimmt nicht verkehrt aber unangenehm zu angeln.


----------



## Sholar (6. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

danke erstma für die tipps! war grad weider knapp 3 Stunden unterwegs! an Stelle eins war heute nurn Döbel! Stelle 2 war gar nix weil da kleien Kidner Stöcke in die Erft werfen gespeilt haben! Die hab ich freundlich gebeten aufzuhören damit, weil ich ja auhc im Erftverband arbeite udn meine Kollegen den scheiss rausholen müssen! Dann kam der Vater von denen woltle mir auffe Fresse haun weil ich wohl gesagt haben solle ich werf die da rein! nunja er hatte ne Fahne wie nach nem Kasten Bier!Okay weiter an Stelle 3,hab zuerst mienen 3er Spinner draufgehabt!nix........ Dann Wobbler 9cm orange gelb grün, 3 Meter von mir weg sah ich den hecht wie er sich ihn gepackt hatte und nach links zock, zack war er weider ab 3 secs hatte ich ihn dran! Ich denke so eine ********! Noch 2 Würfe gemacht nix!Anderen Wobbler selber Grösse genommen, geworfen eingeholt patsch hatte ich ihn! Diesmal ging er nach rechts ! Er war evtl 2 secs am Haken wollte ich anschlagen damit er mir diesma nicht entwischt und genau vorher is er schon wieder ausgeschlitzt! Ich verstehe es echt nicht! Dann hab ich noch einige andre Wobbler/SPinner/Kopytos gefischt dort nichts mehr!!!

Bubble wegen den grösseren Ködern du bei uns is nciht vieeeeeeel Hecht drinnen, daher gehe ich mit kleineren Spinnern! Hechte von 50-90cm habe ich so schon ohne Probleme gefangen! Auf Wobbler nur 2, und Spinner mit der Grösse 4-5 noch nie einen! Also bei uns sind irgendwie kleinere Köder besser meienr Meinung nach ka wieso!Ausserdem bei den Spinnern von 2-3 kommt wenigstens hin und wieder mal nen 20 cm Döbel annen Hakenn so das es nicht allzulangweilig wird ohne Fisch!!!

Morgen vor der Arbeit hole ich mir aber den Hecht!!! Und wenn nciht dann am Weekend mit Köfi probieren, oder dem Drako System!

Mfg Sholar


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ne durststrecke veit??? wetter auch nicht top


----------



## Veit (6. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ bubbel:Ja, leider schon. Montag nix (mal zwei Baby-Hechte nachgelaufen), gestern gleichmal garnix. Heute abend hatten wir einen Ansitz mit Köfi gemacht. Bei mir wieder kein Biss. Mein Kollege Dietmar hatte allerdings zwei Zander dran, noch dazu für diese Stelle im Vergleich zu dem was wir dort bisher gefangen haben ziemlich groß (beide geschätzte 70 cm +). Sie gingen beide wenige Meter vor der Landung verloren. Der erste ist abgerissen, da am gekauften Vorfach die Schlaufe aufgegangen war, der zweite ist ausgeschlitzt. Schade, der Mann ist zwar 65 Jahre alt, und hat in seinem Leben mehr Zander gefangen als mancher selbsternannte Zanderprofi, aber solche großen waren ihm auch schon lange nicht mehr an die Angel gegangen. Is komisch, ansonsten haben wir sie da eigentlich immer alle gelandet, die auf Köfi gegangen waren und dann so ein Doppelpech...


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (7. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Gestern konnte ich mir mal ein Boot für einen Vereinsteich auleihen.

Gleich beim ersten Wurf  ein Hecht 69cm (2,6kg) als ob er schon auf mich gewartet hat,danach konnte ich noch Hechte der Größen 62cm;63cm und 58cm überlisten.
Ich muss sagen vom Boot aus,ist das schon eine schöne Sache. |supergri

Heute werde ich noch mal rausfahren hoffentlich ist es nicht zu warm.
Vieleicht fange ich ja den Hecht der gestern meinen schönen Rapalawobler geschluckt hat#q.Irgendwie ist beim Drill der Karabiner aufgegangen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist beim Drill der Karabiner aufgegangen


 
Das ist mir in letzter Zeit auch zwei mal passiert,allerdings beim Schleppen mit Gufi.Ist aber zum Glück noch gutgegangen.Die Hechte habe ich trozdem noch rausgekriegt. Aber seitdem habe ich die Karabiener gegen Sprengringe ausgetauscht.Ist zwar etwas fummiliger beim Ködertausch, aber auf jeden Fall sicherer.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Pfandpirat (7. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Sholar

Wo angelst du an der Erft? Ist das eine Strecke, für die es Gastkarten gibt?


----------



## Sholar (7. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Pfandpirat: Ich beangel ein Pachtstück von einem Herrn Gumz hier aus Bergheim! Dort gibt es Jahres Monats Wochen und Tagesscheine! Bei tagesscheinen darf man aber glaube ich nicht auf Raubfisch gehen!Monatsschein kostet 24,50! Wochenschein irgendiwe 15 oder so glaube ich und Tages 8! Monatsschein weiss ich genau die andren in etwa!
Nun ja den einen Hecht kannste aber vergessen!siehe Bericht 

Also ich bin heute morgen auffe Arbeit gefahren! Dann war mir kotz schlecht! Ich also nachm Arzt der meitne Magen Darm und ich soll viel an die frische Luft! Da hab ich mir nur gedacht hehe alles klar 

Nach hause Medizin genommen umgezogen ab ans Wasser! Bin aber nur an die Stelle gegangen wo mein ich ärger dich Hecht steht!
Ein paar Würfe mitm SPinner nix! Wobbler nix, ich wollte schon aufgeben, da dachte ich mir gehste mal dahin wo der grössere steht! Den konnte ich auch sehen nur der hatte irgendwie voll keine Lust! Köder 10 cm an der Schnauze vorbeigezogen und der kam nichtma hitnerher! nunja ich zurück diesmal aber an der andreren Seite (Nebenfluss der Erft ca 3m Breit dort)!!! Zuerst fand ein 45cm Döbel meinen Wobbler erregend! Den habe ich schnell wieder zurückgesetzt! Bin dann 3 Meter weitergegangen hab eingeworfen und treiben lassen so ca 20m! Eine Zigarette angezündet und dann langsam eingeholt! Auf einmal zubelte etwas und ich merkte nen grossen Wiederstand , zuerst dachte ich Stock gemüse oder sonst was! dann ging er ab  Ein dickes grinsen machte sich in meinem gesicht bemerkbar! Ich schlug nochmal an um sicherzugehen ihn diesmal zu bekommen! Nun ja dann drillte ich ihn also 10 Meter über der gestrigen und vorgestrigen Stelle !!! dann hab ich schnell ein kleines Video aufgenommen ihn gelandet! Dann hab ich gesehen das es überflüssig war nochma anzuhaun da beide Drillinge tief und gut sassen! Nun ja beim ausnehmen hab ich gesehen das er nen fetten Döbel im Magen hat! Habe die Bilder+Video(sry für scheiss quali, aber war alleine und mti videokamera gings nicht nur mit Handy) hochgeladen! Die wo er ausgenommen wird verlinke ich so das man darufklicken muss, da es ja evtl nicht jedermanns Sache ist sowas zu sehen! 

danach ging mir noch ein kleiner Barsch dran! den hab ich beim herausheben noch schnell geknippst!


http:\\www.meteor1.goracer.de/Sholar/DSC00057.JPG

hier die Hecht Bilder:

http://www.meteor1.goracer.de/Sholar/DSC00059.JPG
http://www.meteor1.goracer.de/Sholar/P1010001.JPG
http://www.meteor1.goracer.de/Sholar/P1010003.JPG
http://www.meteor1.goracer.de/Sholar/P1010002.JPG
Hecht Video:

http://www.meteor1.goracer.de/Sholar/MOV00058.3GP


Mfg Marcus


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit: das nenne ich mal pech!!! verarbeitungsfehler sind grauenhaft.

@andreas: ich angel wann immer möglich vom boot, es macht mir einfach viel mehr spaß. ich kann meine boxen abstellen, köderausbreiten, mein proviant verstauen, regensachen bequem postieren, auch mal sitzen und bin mindestens genauso flexibel, komme an bessere stellen ran: ICH LIEBE ES  

@snoek: gerade bei gummifischen, die man in einen karabiner einhängt, kommt es oft zum verkannten. ich stülpe über den karabiner bzw. über den einhänger vom gummi einen gusskanal oder ein stück gummi selbst, damit ist verkanten fast ausgeschlossen. besser sind als einhänger große ösen, dünndrähtig und mit großer schlaufe, duolocks nehme ich. ich finde das fibresteel von profiblinker gut, lässt sich glätten. an den fertigmontierten sind aber die schlechtesten karabiner der welt montiert. daher kaufe ich nun die spule und wir basteln selbst. habe beinahe meinen bisher größten hecht dadurch verloren, das war wohl ein warnschuss ;-)

mfg steffen


----------



## Birger (7. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ich stülpe über den karabiner bzw. über den einhänger vom gummi einen gusskanal oder ein stück gummi selbst, damit ist verkanten fast ausgeschlossen.



Stimmt gar nicht, da kenne ich aber jemanden, der oft zu faul ist  ein Stück Twister zu suchen |supergri.


----------



## FPB (7. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@-andreas- petrie zu den "kahn"hechten, übertreib es bitte nicht 
:q und lass mir auch noch welche im teich !

gruß
frank


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@birger: das stimmt, die einhänger bzw. duolocks die wir beide jetzt fischen, die find ich gut genug, denen vertraue ich auch ohne gummikragen


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (8. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



FPB schrieb:


> @-andreas- petrie zu den "kahn"hechten, übertreib es bitte nicht
> :q und lass mir auch noch welche im teich !
> 
> gruß
> frank




Petri Dank

habe es gestern noch einmal versucht aber es kam wieder so ein Sturm auf da habe ich es aufgegeben.Wenn nächste Woche das Wetter mitspielt werde ich noch mal fahren.
Ich warte auf ein paar ordentliche Drill`s:q


----------



## fantazia (8. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hi,
war heute mit nem kollegen bissle aufm see blinkern.
konnten zusammen ca.9-10 hechte landen.leider warn
alle untermaßig#cein besserer is leider ausgeschlitzt.
gefangen wurden alle auf effzett blinker.

http://img453.*ih.us/img453/3156/1lu7.jpg
http://img63.*ih.us/img63/5117/2zq0.jpg
http://img453.*ih.us/img453/4084/3nr3.jpg
http://img453.*ih.us/img453/8184/4kf5.jpg
http://img77.*ih.us/img77/1935/5vp0.jpg


----------



## Ghanja (8. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War vorhin auch noch ein wenig unterwegs. Resultat waren 2 Zander (60 und 61 cm). Köder war in beiden Fällen ein 6" Mogambo Twister.


----------



## Adrian* (8. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War eben mal was im Hafen unterwegs, hab so ca.15 Barsche auf Turbo's gefangen, überwiegend auf Fluo Grün...







Von dennen hier,





 haben wir in der letzten Zeit auch viele gefangen, der hier hat beim reindrehen der Feederrute gebissen.
Hatte noch welche auf der Bolorute und en Freund welche mit der Stippe...
Einen Zander zwischen 50-60cm hat en freund beim Nachtfeeder'n auf Maden gefangen...


----------



## Sholar (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zu den feinen Fischen ich werd nachher auch ma mitm Wobbler losziehen!


----------



## Martin001 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wünsche allen  ein dickes Petri.:m 

Gr.Martin


----------



## Ocrem (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri zu den tollen fängen#6


----------



## Adrian* (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hey Bubbel,

Cooles Benutzerbild!!!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

jo adrian, danke  leider war der hecht sehr klein aber er hat den blinker so fotogen genommen, wenn er modell spielen will, bitte ;-)


----------



## bennie (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

pssst, sag doch einfach es wär Größe E


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

alles klar, es war c, ähhhhhhhhh e ;-)

hier mal einen verweis auf ein eben von mir eröffnetes thema. vielleicht kann einer von euch raubfischanglern was zu beitragen. *klick*


----------



## honeybee (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wir waren heute mal an einem fremden Gewässer. War gar nicht sooooooo einfach, geeignete Stellen zu finden. Zudem ist dort Glas klares Wasser und es gibt arg böse Hänger.....|rolleyes

Nach ein paar einstiegs Barschen von ca. 25cm, vergriff sich ein hecht von geschätzten 52cm am Spinner.






Nach einigen Stellenwechseln gibg bei Ingolf dieses kleine Hechtilein von .......schätzen wir mal 35cm auf den Spinner.





P.S. ja, er liegt noch im Wasser

Dort war es allerdings so flach, das ein Angeln dort zur Nervenprobe wurde.

Also weiter gewatschelt und nach einigen würfen ging mir dieser 31iger an den Spinner.






Kurz vor Schluss dann noch dieser schöne 37iger 






Schönes Gewässer, doch leider auch ein Ködergrab|supergri


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

jana, perfekte fotos, was los ;-) spaß beiseite, die bilder sind wirklich klasse finde ich, nicht nur schöne fische, sondern ebenso schöne bilder! petri heil


----------



## Adrian* (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Honeybee

Scheinst mit dem Colonel Z's auch gute erfahrungen zu machen..!?


----------



## honeybee (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> jana, perfekte fotos, was los ;-)



Na wenn ich Lust, Laune und Platz habe, kommen auch mal schöne Bilder raus 
Obwohl, eigentlich muss ja Ingolf das Lob einkassieren. Aber er hats nicht so mitm knipsen.
Draufhalten, abdrücken und fertig ist seine Masche *gg*



Adrian* schrieb:


> @Honeybee
> 
> Scheinst mit dem Colonel Z's auch gute erfahrungen zu machen..!?



Ich fische den Colonel Z 3D Vario Gr.5 in der Farbe silber-flex schon über ein Jahr. Habe zwischendurch auch mal andere Dekore und Spinner ausprobiert, bin jedoch am Colonel hängen geblieben.
Sind super Barschköder und laufen bestens. Auch Hechte vrgreifen sich mal gerne dran, sind dann aber meist kleinere.

Das einzige negative, wenn man es negativ nennen kann, man muss immer mal dieses Schnellwechselsystem überprüfen. Bei kleinen Hängern oder schüttelwütigen Fischen, ziehts das immer mal aus dem Spinnerkörper raus.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

die colonel z spinner sind wirklich nicht verkehrt, auch verglichen mit mepps. spinnerblatt-schnell-wechselsystem, das stört mich enorm, da nehm ich lieber nen anderen. was richtig nervt ist, wenn ich nen hänger habe und den lösen will und jedes mal biegt der drillingseinhänger unterm bleigewicht auf und geht stiften. das ist ne sechs, ne glatte. 

nach draufhalten und abdrücken sehen die bilder aber wirklich nicht aus


----------



## honeybee (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> die colonel z spinner sind wirklich nicht verkehrt, auch verglichen mit mepps. spinnerblatt-schnell-wechselsystem, das stört mich enorm, da nehm ich lieber nen anderen. was richtig nervt ist, wenn ich nen hänger habe und den lösen will und jedes mal biegt der drillingseinhänger unterm bleigewicht auf und geht stiften. das ist ne sechs, ne glatte.
> 
> nach draufhalten und abdrücken sehen die bilder aber wirklich nicht aus



Naja ich hatte bisher eigentlich nie Probleme damit, also mit dem Drillingswechselsystem. Ich schaue auch öfter mal nach. Aber auf dem Bild mit dem 31iger sieht ma es, wie es herausgezogen ist.

Und draufhalten etc................ich hab halt mal geschimpft, das er sich mal Mühe geben soll.|supergri


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...und es hat gefruchtet, hast gesagt, der bubbel, der meckert mich immer an wegen der bilder ;-)))


----------



## Illidan (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Honeybee: Ein dickes Petri von mir! Und schöne Pics

War heute auch wieder los und habe diesmal neue Köder ausprobiert, die ich die Woche erst gekauft habe. Denn das Gewässer, in dem ich angle ist so eine Sache für sich. 
Durchschnittlich vielleicht gerade mal 70 cm tief und überall Krautbänke, deren Wachstum lediglich durch die Wassertiefe begrenzt wird. Und sehr klares Wasser.
Weiß auch, dass dort noch Hechte sind.
Nun ja: Hatte zuerst einen Standard-Krautblinker dran, der wirklich nahezu krautfrei fischen lässt, da verfängt sich aber eher was im Wirbel. #c
Das Problem: Der Blinker ist sehr laut beim Auftreffen aufs Wasser, was ich nicht so gut finde, obwohl ich nicht weiß, wie ich das ändern soll, da es dort sehr sehr ruhig ist. Jedenfalls hatte ich 3 (!) Fehlbisse kurz hintereinander und aufgrund der Tiefe habe ich den Hecht jedesmal gesehen - einmal ist er sogar komplett aus dem Wasser gesprungen - sah cool aus. :g
Dann ging nichts mehr dolle und ich habe kurz nen GuFi genommen und schließlich ne ganz lustige Kreation, die mir ein TD in die Hand gedrückt hat: Irgend ein Froschimitat von Spro, welches an der Oberfläche bleibt und bei dem die Haken "versteckt" sind. Eigentlich ideal hier, aber war da sehr skeptisch, so ungewöhnlich wie das Ding aussah. #t
Dann noch 'nen Blinker genommen mit einem Einzelhaken, doch da tat sich ebenfalls nichts mehr. :c

Tja und um nicht ganz Schneider heimzugehen, habe ich noch ne einfache Rute mit Posenmontage und nen Teigklumpen reingehaun und habe noch wenigsten 3 kleine Rotfedern gefangen. Was muss, das muss. |supergri
Also sehr schade die Fehlbisse, weiß aber nicht, ob es jetzt an der Konstruktion des Krautblinkers lag oder an mir. ^^

Kurze Frage noch: Wo bringt man am besten einen Einzelhaken am Blinker an? Am unteren Ende oder oben? Was ist sinnvoller, wenn man mit Hecht rechnen kann?

Grüße. :=)


----------



## honeybee (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ...und es hat gefruchtet, hast gesagt, der bubbel, der meckert mich immer an wegen der bilder ;-)))



Klar.......

Hab gesagt "Immer werd ich angeschnautzt, das die Bilder nicht schön sind, vorallem der Bubbel iss ein oller Sacktreter und achtet penibel auf den Winkel" |supergri


----------



## honeybee (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



> Das Problem: Der Blinker ist sehr laut beim Auftreffen aufs Wasser, was ich nicht so gut finde, obwohl ich nicht weiß, wie ich das ändern soll, da es dort sehr sehr ruhig ist. Jedenfalls hatte ich 3 (!) Fehlbisse kurz hintereinander und aufgrund der Tiefe habe ich den Hecht jedesmal gesehen - einmal ist er sogar komplett aus dem Wasser gesprungen - sah cool aus. :g
> Dann ging nichts mehr dolle und ich habe kurz nen GuFi genommen und schließlich ne ganz lustige Kreation, die mir ein TD in die Hand gedrückt hat: Irgend ein Froschimitat von Spro, welches an der Oberfläche bleibt und bei dem die Haken "versteckt" sind. Eigentlich ideal hier, aber war da sehr skeptisch, so ungewöhnlich wie das Ding aussah. #t



Also das laute "Aufklatschen" eines Köders KANN auch für die Räuber, insbesondere Hecht und Waller, recht reizend sein. Ich freu mich immer, wenn so ein Spinner mit einem dumpfen Plaaaaaaatsch auf die Waserfläche trifft. Also keine Bange.

Die Frogs von Spro sind nicht übel. Man muss halt mal etwas damit fischen, um etwas Gefühl für die Köder zu bekommen.
Kann mir aber vorstellen, das die besonders gut gehen, wenn die Laichzeit der Frösche/Kröten ist.


----------



## Veit (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Habe zwar heute immerhin mal wieder was gefangen, aber trotzdem siehts weiter sehr schlecht aus. Lediglich 2 untermaßige Zander und ein Barsch brachte der Angeltag an der Elbe. Köder: 8er Kopyto in perlweiß-kristall-glitter. Boardi Tilo erwischte auf einen 14er Kopyto in der selben Farbe einen 61er Hecht. Fehlbisse hatten wir allerdings noch ne ganze Menge...


----------



## Sholar (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Gestern sah es bei mir miess aus! hatte 2 hechte dran wovon mir beide ausgeschlitzt sind! einen kleinen Barsch konnte ich landen! und ein ca 25cm Döbel wollte sich mienen Wobbler schnappen, hats aber nicht geschafft da ein Hecht meitne ihn vor meinen Augen fressen zu müssen! Daher weder den Hecht noch den Döbel! Nunja werde gleich noch mal losziehen!


----------



## plattform7 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war gestern mit einem Kumpel nun auch endlich bißchen Spinnfischen vom Boot... In der Dämmerung hatten wir dann 2 30er Babyhechte auf einen 22 Gramm Blinker |uhoh: ... Die kleinen wurde fix noch im Wasser abgehakt... Sonst lief gar nichts...


----------



## Adrian* (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit, Sholar & plattform

Läuft es wirklich so schlecht im moment? Ich habe gedacht jetzt gehts wieder mal los, wir fangen auch mittlerweile mehr Raubfisch als Friedfisch...??!


----------



## barsch-jäger (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nachdem die Barsche bei uns die letzten drei wochen scheinbar in der Sommerpause waren und ich nur zwei MiniBarsche fangen konnte, liefs gestern ganz gut. Hab in einer Stunde spinnfischn insgesamt 7 Barsche gefangen alles keine Riesen hatten so zwischen 20 und 25 cm hat aber trotztden nach der beißpause mal wieder einen riesen Spaß gemacht, endlich mal wieder was in der Rute rucken zu spüren:m .

http://img166.*ih.us/img166/919/kopytobarschhi5.jpg

Ein besserer Barsch, ich schätzte mal so ca. 31cm, is mir dann noch kurz vor der landung ausgeschlitzt
Gruß/barsch-jäger


----------



## Sholar (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@barsch-jägeretri!Schönes Foto

@Adrian hier gehts solala! konnte halt einen 53 er letzet Woche landen! Ansonsten beissen die Hechte nur sehr vorsichtig is miene meinung! immer nur Fehlbisse ka wieso!

Konnte heute morgen auch 2 Hechte an der Angel verbuchen alelrdings nur für ca 2 sek.! das einzigste was an land kam war der Döbel:
http://img149.*ih.us/img149/9083/dsc00027nd9.th.jpg


----------



## Bison (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also Hechte waren kein Problem... Eher die Barsche ;-)

Letzendlich: 4 Hechte an der Strippe gehabt, davon einer kurz vorm Ufer abgegangen, einer im Bleistiftformat.... und 2 55er.

Barsche waren es nur 3...


----------



## Seebaer (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@barsch-jäger

Deine Worte laaen Hoffnung aufkommen das wieder etwas beißt.
Petri Heil zu Deinen Fängen #6


----------



## plattform7 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Adrian* schrieb:


> @Veit, Sholar & plattform
> 
> Läuft es wirklich so schlecht im moment? Ich habe gedacht jetzt gehts wieder mal los, wir fangen auch mittlerweile mehr Raubfisch als Friedfisch...??!


 
Ich weiß es nicht, ich bin halt kein Profi, was Raubfisch angeht, bin nur gelegentlich los... Konnten gestern noch mit einem anderen Angler sprechen, der hatte in Paar Stunden auch nur einen Babyhecht gehabt... Also so richtig agressiv sind die  Fische bei uns wohl noch nicht, das Wetter war bei uns gestern zwar sehr geil zum relaxen, aber auch kein Top-Raubfischwetter... Der See ist auch riesengroß, so dass man den Fisch auch erstmal finden muss...

Mal schauen, habe mir in diesem Jahr vorgenommen, mich etwas intensiver mit Raubfisch auseinander zu setzen, mal schauen, ob ich noch was schönes präsentieren kann #h


----------



## JohnvanJerk (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Seebaer schrieb:


> @barsch-jäger
> 
> Deine Worte laaen Hoffnung aufkommen das wieder etwas beißt.
> Petri Heil zu Deinen Fängen #6


 

irgendwie scheinen wir alle probleme mit den barschen zu haben, oder??

letzte woche lief es einmal gut wo 9 stück an den haken gingen, ansonsten finde ich sie sehr launnisch zur zeit!!

PS: P E T R I- Z U-D E N- F Ä N G E N


----------



## barsch-jäger (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Seebaer schrieb:


> @barsch-jäger
> 
> Deine Worte laaen Hoffnung aufkommen das wieder etwas beißt.
> Petri Heil zu Deinen Fängen #6


 

Hallo Seebär!#h bist ja wieder "auf freiem Fuß", willkommen zurück!
werd jetzt mal langsam mein zeugs packen und dann noch ma an den main radeln und nachguggen ob die jungs gestern nur gut drauf waren oder obs wieder aufwärts geht


----------



## Sholar (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Viel GLück barsch-jäger! wennse beissen schick nen paar zurück und sag ihnen die sollen ma zu mir in die Erft kommen!kapitale Barsche gibts heir nämlich ned


----------



## Adrian* (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Werd jetzt auch nochmal in Hafen fahren, und gucken was die Barsch so machen...


----------



## Irish-Fisher (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Juhu!!!!

War gerade draußen!!!! HEcht ca. 90cm!!!! Keine Zeit für Näheres!!! Werde aber heute Abend Bilder einstellen und den genauen Bericht dazu abliefern!!!!|rolleyes

Greez Irish-Fisher


----------



## Adrian* (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Heute lief wieder nichts, nur 4 Barsche. 3 auf Turbo's und einer auf en Colonel spinner. Vielleicht liegt es auch an der Hitze hier...


----------



## barsch-jäger (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So, zurück von Spinnfischen, is da resultat nich so geweltig.
Ein Barsch hat sich den 7cm SandraTwister in perlmutt geschnappt mehr gabs heut leider nich. Der Barsch hatte vll so 22cm.

@sholar: Dicke Barsche sind bei uns leider auch mehr als selten. Der geschätzte 32er der mir gestern ausgeschltzt is war der erste 30+ Barsch den ich dieses jahr zugesicht bekommen hab

@Irish-fisher:  Petri zum Hecht! Bin schon gespannt auf Story und bilder


----------



## Sholar (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@barsch Jäger: siehe ein paar postings zurück da is der grösste Barsch den ich bis jetzt heir inner Erft gefangen hab loooool


----------



## Adrian* (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hatte heute aber das glück, auf der Hafenspitze en Barschschwarm zu finden, hatte bei jeden Wurf sofort attacken und aussteiger, meinst nach dem ersten ruck..
Dabei gingen bei 2 Barschen 5 oder 6 Turbo's drauf...
Direkt kaputt gebissen, ich habe das gefühl das viele kleine Zander mit unterwegs sind...


----------



## honeybee (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wir hatten heute vom Boot aus um die 70 Barsche. Viele kleine um die 20cm und etliche um die 30.
2 wirkliche Brummer sind kurz vorm Boot ausgestiegen.

Hoffentlich bleibts nicht lange so warm, denn die Algen sind mächtig gewaltig unterwegs.


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Werden auf diesen Board eigentlich nur Barsche und kleinere Hechte gefangen?|kopfkrat


----------



## plattform7 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> Werden auf diesen Board eigentlich nur Barsche und kleinere Hechte gefangen?|kopfkrat


 
Dann poste doch was besseres, wennde mit diesen Fängen nicht zufrieden bist oder blätter einfach Paar Seiten zurück  #h


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also ich war heut auch wieder auf dem See mit dem Boot.
Habe einige Hechte überlisten können aber es waren alle nur kleinere bis an die 60cm.

Ich hoffe doch,dass ich auch mal einen großen erwischen werde der so an die 90cm oder nen Meter reicht.#h


----------



## bennie (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch,dass ich auch mal einen großen erwischen werde der so an die 90cm oder nen Meter reicht.#h


 
Hätt ich auch nix gegen, petri Heil zu den Jugendhechten


----------



## Hermann W. (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> Werden auf diesen Board eigentlich nur Barsche und kleinere Hechte gefangen?|kopfkrat


 
Nein! Ich habe gestern einen 75´er Zander auf Laube auf Grund erwischt. Da ich erst seit zwei Jahren angel und das mein erster "größerer" Zander war (ich hatte vorher schon mal zwei 45´er), hab ich mich riesig gefreut!

Foto reich ich nach, wenn ich mehr Zeit habe!

Gruß Hermann


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

okay|bla:


----------



## Irish-Fisher (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also nun zu meinem heute gefangenen Hecht:

Gewässer ist ein Baggersee, welcher durch die Rench mit dem Rhein verbunden ist. Zusammengefasst sind es vom Rhein bis zur Baggerseeeinmündung genau 500m. 

Heute Mittag um ca.15.00 Uhr kam es mir in den Sinn mal wieder mit dem Boot auf Barschjagt zu gehen. Habe meine Rute genommen, nen Rucksack mit Kunstköder und bin an meinen Angelplatz an dem das Boot festgemacht ist gefahren. Als Angelstelle suchte ich mir eine kleine Bucht zwischen zwei Förderbändern an unserem Kieswerk aus. Nachdem ich auf meinen Twister nix gefangen habe habe ich entschlossen am Ufer anzulegen und mit dem Blinker weiterprobieren. Nach einem Fehlbiss eines Rapfens und eines Kapitalen Barsches, welche kurz vor dem Land ausgestiegen sind wechselte ich den Köder und nahm einen Ma-So-Ka Spinner. Nach zwei schönen Barschen wollte ich den Heimweg antreten. Es war mitlerweile ca. 17.00 Uhr. Habe dann aber nochmals den Köder gewechselt udn einen ca. 12-15cm langen SPinner befestigt welcher im "Firetiger-Style" bemalt ist. Bereits anch dem zweiten Wurf spürte ich, dass etwas großes am anderen Ende der Schnur zuckelte. Der Anhieb saß und so stieg ich in den Drill ein. Immer wenn ich glaubte ich hätte ihn im Griff zog er wieder Schnur. Dieses hin und her dauerte gut 5 Minuten bis ich ihn zum ersten mal sah. nach weiteren 5 Minuten konnte ich ihn dann sicher landen. 

Hier noch ein Bild dieses schönen Hechtes von 89cm und 12 Pfund.






Cheers and Beers euer Irish-Fisher (welcher nun auch in Deutschland erfolgreich ist #6)


----------



## barsch-jäger (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dickes  Petri! Schöner Fisch!


----------



## Veit (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute nachmittag ein bisschen Spinnfischen, mehr als einen 58er Hecht gabs allerdings nicht. Köder: Castaic Real Bait  
@ Irish-Fischer: Klasse Fisch! Petri!


----------



## Irish-Fisher (11. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke, Danke, euch allen!!! Aber auch dir lierb Veit ein dickes Petri Heil!!!!!#h


----------



## Bernhard* (11. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@irish-fisher: und klasse T-Shirt!!


----------



## trout (11. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So, übers Wochenden kamen bei mir ein Döbel (Cherry 10cc), 2 Barsche 25/30cm (Turbitail D Chartreuse, Kopyto 8 grünglitter), 5 Hechte von 35 bis knapp 50 (Kopyto 8 grünglitter, Profiblinker85, Arnaud 110F Bluegill) und ein guter Zander verloren auf Turbotail D cartreuse.
Fehlbisse und Nachläufer nicht mitgerechnet.

Alles in allem also nicht sehr berauschend gewesen. Die großen Fänge scheinen andere zu machen. Hoffentlich hat die Schiepelangelei bald eine Ende.

Gruß trout


----------



## fantazia (11. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hier sieht es auch nich besser aus.............habe mit nem kollegen an 2 angeltagen ca.15-17 hechte gefangen.
alle 35-45cm#cdie "grösseren" scheinen hier noch im tiefen zu stehen.
werde um 10 nochmal los und mein glück versuchen.


----------



## trout (11. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@fantazia

ich hatte mich mitte letzter Woche mal voll in den Wind gestellt und konnte bei Windstärke 5 bis 6 im tüben Uferbereich wenigstens noch 2 Hechte an die 60 auf Riesenblinker (120mm)überlisten. Bei knalliger Sonne wie diese Wochenende waren nur die kleineren aktiv. 

Ergo brauche ich derzeit schlechtes Wetter zum angeln.


----------



## Hermann W. (11. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Hermann W. schrieb:


> Nein! Ich habe gestern einen 75´er Zander auf Laube auf Grund erwischt. Da ich erst seit zwei Jahren angel und das mein erster "größerer" Zander war (ich hatte vorher schon mal zwei 45´er), hab ich mich riesig gefreut!
> 
> Foto reich ich nach, wenn ich mehr Zeit habe!
> 
> Gruß Hermann


 
Ich würde gerne ein Foto von meinem Zander anhängen, habe aber leider keine Ahnung wie das geht. |kopfkrat  
Über die Suchfunktion hab ich auch nichts brauchbares gefunden. #c
Kann mir vielleicht einer von Euch kurz weiterhelfen??

Vielen Dank!

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Puschel (11. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Hermann W. schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne ein Foto von meinem Zander anhängen, habe aber leider keine Ahnung wie das geht. |kopfkrat
> Über die Suchfunktion hab ich auch nichts brauchbares gefunden. #c
> Kann mir vielleicht einer von Euch kurz weiterhelfen??
> 
> ...


 

Du musst auf die Büronadel klicken, die über dem Textfeld ist. Wenn das nicht geht, musste deine firewall umstelle, wenn du eine hast.


----------



## Bison (11. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Gestern eine Stunde an einem RHB in HH bischen spinnen gewesen, keine fette Beute, aber Spass hats gemacht ;-)

Neben dem Mini Hecht gabs noch zwei kleine Barsche...|rolleyes


----------



## Der-Hechter (11. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bison schrieb:


> Gestern eine Stunde an einem RHB in HH bischen spinnen gewesen, keine fette Beute, aber Spass hats gemacht ;-)
> 
> Neben dem Mini Hecht gabs noch zwei kleine Barsche...|rolleyes


 Petri!|supergri
Is das hardmono?


----------



## Bison (11. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich Angel auf Raubfisch ohne Stahlvorfach, aber dadurch das meine Fireline rosa eingefärbt ist bind ich immer ein Mono Vorfach der Stärke 0,45 (das sind irgendwas mit 14kg Tragkraft...) mit dem Albright Knoten an. Hab bisher auch keinen Fisch so durch Schnurriss verloren, also passt schon ;-)


----------



## Veit (11. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bison schrieb:


> Ich Angel auf Raubfisch ohne Stahlvorfach, aber dadurch das meine Fireline rosa eingefärbt ist bind ich immer ein Mono Vorfach der Stärke 0,45 (das sind irgendwas mit 14kg Tragkraft...) mit dem Albright Knoten an. Hab bisher auch keinen Fisch so durch Schnurriss verloren, also passt schon ;-)



@ Bison: Wie viele Hechte hast du mit derartigen Vorfächern schon gefangen, die den Köder richtig geschluckt hatten? Wie viele davon waren ordentlich (Ü70)?
So ein Monovorfach bringt zumindest beim Hechtangeln keineswegs mehr Bisse und im Ernstfall macht es schlapp, das verspreche ich dir, denn ich weiß es aus eigener Erfahrung.
Selbst ein 60er Hecht ist in der Lage so ein Vorfach zu zerschneiden. Es muss nicht passieren, aber wenn man Pech hat...


----------



## Sholar (11. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

da muss ich veit recht geben!! Um ehrlich zu sein find ich es richtig sch**** wenn man an nem Gewässer auf Raubfisch geht wo Hecht besatz drinnen ist, da es im zweifelsfall den Fisch quält und weder dir noch ihm etwas brignt wenn er elendisch ver****


Mfg Sholar


----------



## Holger (11. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bison schrieb:


> Ich Angel auf Raubfisch ohne Stahlvorfach, aber dadurch das meine Fireline rosa eingefärbt ist bind ich immer ein Mono Vorfach der Stärke 0,45 (das sind irgendwas mit 14kg Tragkraft...) mit dem Albright Knoten an. Hab bisher auch keinen Fisch so durch Schnurriss verloren, also passt schon ;-)


 

Unverantwortlich !!!! :v :r 


Im Übrigen landest du eher nen großen Hecht ohne Stahlvorfach wie nen Kleinen. Grund dafür ist, das mit zunehmendem Alter die Zahnreihen der Hechte lichter werden und die Zähne zudem etwas an Schärfe verlieren. Wie beim Menschen auch.... 

Das du noch keinen abgerissen hast, ist Zufall. Du solltest dir schleunigst anderes Denken aufzwingen....


----------



## Der-Hechter (11. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bison schrieb:


> Ich Angel auf Raubfisch ohne Stahlvorfach, aber dadurch das meine Fireline rosa eingefärbt ist bind ich immer ein Mono Vorfach der Stärke 0,45 (das sind irgendwas mit 14kg Tragkraft...) mit dem Albright Knoten an. Hab bisher auch keinen Fisch so durch Schnurriss verloren, also passt schon ;-)


ja, das macht mich auch wütend!:v|krach::r ausserdem verboten!
naja dein problem, wirste dich halt wundern wenn dir der meterhecht abreisst.


----------



## Hermann W. (11. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Puschel schrieb:


> Du musst auf die Büronadel klicken, die über dem Textfeld ist. Wenn das nicht geht, musste deine firewall umstelle, wenn du eine hast.


 
O.K. ich versuch es mal!


----------



## Hermann W. (11. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Puschel schrieb:


> Du musst auf die Büronadel klicken, die über dem Textfeld ist. Wenn das nicht geht, musste deine firewall umstelle, wenn du eine hast.


 

Hey, hat geklappt! Danke für den Tipp!#6 

Gruß Hermann


----------



## fantazia (11. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Der-Hechter schrieb:


> ja, das macht mich auch wütend!:v|krach::r ausserdem verboten!
> naja dein problem, wirste dich halt wundern wenn dir der meterhecht abreisst.


also das es verboten is ohne stahlvorfach zu angeln is mir neu#chalte aber auch nix davon ohne zu angeln.


----------



## Sholar (11. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

das es verboten is weiss ich auch nicht! aba ich finde es sollte zum gesetz werden weil es dem Tier gegenüber einfach nicht fair ist! er zersetzt die Haken zwar meist mit dieser Säure oder die wachsen raus! trotztdem kanne r evtl nciht mehr richtig fressen etc pp und leidet!!!

@ Hermman: Dickes Petri so einer sollte mir ma an die angel gehen


----------



## Ghanja (11. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Owe, nun geht die Diskussion wieder los - um den Thread einigermaßen sauber zu halten empfehle ich an dieser Stelle mal das "Stahlvorfach-Kompendium" ....


----------



## deger (11. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Owe, nun geht die Diskussion wieder los - um den Thread einigermaßen sauber zu halten empfehle ich an dieser Stelle mal das "Stahlvorfach-Kompendium" ....


 
|good: Danke


----------



## Bernhard* (12. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Gestern:
- 74er Esox auf Megabait Charlie
- 40er Zander auf Illex Sqirrel 76

Hechtbild wird aufgrund mangelnder Ästhetik doch nicht eingestellt  (obwohl am Wasser noch angedacht)


----------



## Bernhard* (12. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Hermann W. schrieb:


> O.K. ich versuch es mal!


 
Gratulation zum schönen Zander und zum geglückten Upload!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

gestern nen 62ger hecht, birger hat nen guten um die 80 im sprung verloren,  paar kleine barsche und noch bisse. für 13h aufm boot definitiv zu wenig. aber wie immer, wenn wir losgehen, immer das gleiche: beschissene sonne, heiß und blauer himmel!!!!! stink sauer, wenn wir keine zeit haben ist es windig, kühl, bewölkt, mal regen! ich hasse es und hoffe unbedingt auf wetterumschwung....

petri den fängern. @bison: auf raubfisch ohne stahl, vor allem gezielt auf hecht oder in gewässern, wo hecht drin ist, egal ob mit nono oder hardmono is wie ungeschützter sex, unverantwortlich, dumm und einfach mal ne frechheit! jeder sollte das wissen. und veit hat absolur recht, es juckt nen hecht nicht die bohne, wenn man stahl vorschaltet


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Bubble...wem sagst Du das....für Raubfisch ist das Wetter echt tödlich... man fängt zwar...aber halt nicht so wie man es sich für den Herbst wünschen würde...wir haben ja noch den Oktober!!!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## just_a_placebo (12. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier mal wieder ein Erfolgserlebnis von mir. Zwar nicht die Welt, aber dafür mein erster Elbzander dieses Jahr!


----------



## Dorschi (12. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute Früh mit Trout eine IchstehezeitigaufunderlebeeinenSonnenaufgangspinnrunde machen.
Die Fänge hielten sich in Grenzen.
Eine 30er Lupu und ein Barsch und dann kommt der Hammer! Trout ich muß noch eine sage und schreibe ca. 55er Lupu nachreichen . Da hast Du schon gerackert.
War schön und ein stimmungsvoller Morgen mit Sonnenstrahlen im Nebel.


http://img170.*ih.us/img170/1348/foto091206001uh7.jpg


----------



## Dorschi (12. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schei** Handypics!


----------



## trout (12. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Habs mir doch sowas gedacht. #d  Die dicke Fänge kommen immer zum Schluss.
Na dann Petri alter Schnipeljäger. 

TL trout


----------



## Bison (12. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also ich lass mich ja auch gern belehren... ;-) Habe bisher nur schlechte Erfahrung mit Stahlvorfächern gehabt, nicht was Bisse oder Drills angeht, sondern einfach dass sie sich bei mir schon nach einigen Würfen verbiegen oder der Spinner mal eben verloren geht weil der Karabiner unbemerkt aufgegangen ist... Meiner Meinung nach hab ich auch nicht billig Produkte verwendet. Wenn ihr aber schon schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht habt ists ja gut zu wissen, dafür ist ja das Anglerboard eine gute Sache #6 Hatte aber bei Hechten bisher das Gefühl, dass die Zähne eher spitz als scharf sind ... Hab ja nun auch im Board einwenig gestöbert und gelesen, dass auch ohne Stahl erfolgreich gefischt wird, ob Glück oder nicht...#t

Naja war ja auch nicht nur auf Hecht aus, sondern mehr auf Barsch, vielleicht hab ich mich da einwenig blöd ausgedrückt und die glaub ich nicht mit Stahlvorfach dranzukriegen... Vorallem bei Spinnergröße 2...

Hoffe dass hiermit das Thema erledigt ist... In diesem Thread wird ja scheinbar gern gestritten und ich will nicht mitstreiten


----------



## Sholar (12. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich wollte dihc cniht angreifen aba es beeinflusst das Beissverhaltens des Hechts echt nicht! Ein wenig krummes Stahlvorfach macht in meinen persönlichen Augen nix aus! ich fange auch damit *gg* auch welche ü 70cm!!!!gerade bei kleinen Ködern/Spinenrn finde ich sollte man Stahlvorfach nehmen auhc wenn man nur auf Barsche möchte! da diese Köder schnelelr tiefer geshcluckt werden können!!!

Nunja auhc egal jetzt!!!

mfg Marcus


----------



## fantazia (12. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

also bei richtiger lagerung unso verbiegen stahlvorfächer auch nich so schnellwar heute wieder mal los.......war jetz das 3.mal in der letzten woche.habe an den tagen ca.15 hechte gefangen(die vom kollegen nich dazu gerechnet.)aber nur einer von den 15 war maßig#cirgendwie beißen im moment nur mini hechte.......
ob die "grösseren" noch im tiefen stehen?habe dies jahr eh sehr schlecht gefangen.auch im frühjahr sah es kaum anders aus.......nur kleine und kaum gute hechte.habe in den see sons so gut wie nie untermaßige gefangen.
ob die sich so heftig vermehrt haben oder sind das alles neu eingesetzte?
sind meistens 40-45cm lang.


----------



## Dorschi (12. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wart nur ab, wenn die großen anfangen, die kleinen zu fressen! Dann ist Herbst!


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (12. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Morgen werde ich es nochmal im See auf Hecht versuchen.
Hoffentlich kann ich Euch hier dann schöne Fänge melden. #h

@FPB   keine Sorge die Hechte schwimmen wieder.


also es war sehr sonnig,es gab leider nur wenige Fehlbisse.
Ich denke mal das die Hechte bei diesen Temperaturen sich etwas zurückziehen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

es wird bestimmt bald wieder rumpeln. gegen ende der woche, vielleicht schon ab samstag, vielleicht aber auch erst montag wird sich das wetter positiv ändern. das dumme hochdruckgebiet, was wahrscheinlich die meisten erfreut, hat sich etwas festgesetzt. doch überm atlantik wartet schon das hechtwetter, endlich zu uns zu kommen ;-) und wenns da ist, dann gehts auch wieder rund. in dem see, wo ich vorgestern meinen mitleidshecht bekommen habe, da hat man zumindest wieder bisse. im sommer ging gar nichts. wenn ich da wieder was fange, dann beißts bald richtig-überall )))) und viele fangen ja zurzeit schon wieder mehr als im sommer...


----------



## fantazia (13. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hechte fangen is hier im moment das kleinste problem
bloss sind es meist babys|supergri


----------



## Veit (13. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ach ich glaub nicht dran, dass es unbedingt kalt und trüb sein muss, damit man gut Raubfische fängt. Sicherlich ist das Sonnenwetter im Moment nicht soooo optimal, aber man kann trotzdem Fische fangen. Hab diesen Sommer wieder genug Hechte und vorallem reichlich Zander gefangen und es waren ja auch schöne Teile dabei. Nur die letzten Tage waren wirklich mal schlecht bei mir, aber das kommt auch mal vor. Kumpels von mir haben in der letzten Woche mehrere Hechte zwischen 66 und 84 cm gefangen, also hats wohl bloß an mir gelegen, dass ich wenig gefangen hab. 
Von mir aus könnte es das ganze Jahr Sommer bleiben, für mich ist das insgesamt die beste Fangzeit im ganzen Jahr, auch für Raubfische. Ab Oktober beißen doch bloß noch Hechte so richtig gut.


----------



## KKE (13. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hey Veit!
Muss dir und deinen Kumpels recht geben.
Hab seit letzten montag bis heute auch ein paar schöne hechte gefangen: 70, 62, 83, 70... 
Alle an sonnenscheintagen...jedoch meist früh am morgen oder gegen abend hin...
Petri ebi


----------



## Holger (13. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Ab Oktober beißen doch bloß noch Hechte so richtig gut.


 

Na dann weiß ich nicht, wieso ich 80 % meiner insgesamt ca. 70 Zander letztes Jahr im Oktober / November gefangen hab....#c :q


----------



## Veit (13. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Holger: Das glaub ich dir gerne, aber an den hiesigen Flüssen läufts auf Zander im Sommer wirklich besser als im Winter, jedenfalls ist das meine Erfahrung. Ich kenne aber auch Leute, die an den selben Gewässern angle und auch im Winter sehr gut fangen. Von vereinzelten Fängen im Fließgewässer abgesehen habe ich selbst allerdings ab ca. Anfang November nur noch in Seen guten Erfolg und da beißen dann meistens Hechte.

@ KKE: Petri zu deinen Hechten!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

zander: besser im sommer, habe ich diesen sommer gelernt ;-) generell aber fange ich bei schlechtem wetter besser, bei sonne, blauem himmel und heiß geht bei mir wenig....eventuell sau früh oder vorm sonnenuntergang. frühjahr und herbst, da fange ich konstant gut.


----------



## Sholar (13. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nabend Boardies!
Ich war heute bei richtig geilem Wetter 5 Stunden SPinnfischen!
Es ging gut los, ich fing mit dem ersten Wurf an und konnte 2 Meter vor mir bei Glasklarem Wasser einen etwa 70cm Hecht sehen, wie er meinen Wobbler verfolgte! Dann packte er zu! Fehlbiss Schade! "ter Wurf das selbe, kurz am wobbler aber Haken nicht gepackt! Nun ja Dann nichts mehr Köder gewechselt etc pp nichts ging mehr! Dann hab ich wieder auf Wobbler gewechselt! Die nächsten 1000m kamen nur Döbel Döbel Döbel!!! Gross klein mittel alles war dabei!

Dann lag an einer Stelle dieser blöde Baumstumpf wie die letzen 3 Jahre noch immer im wasser! Klar das ich irgendwann reinwerfen musste, so geschah es dann heute leider auch und ich bekamm ihn nicht mehr raus! Beim ziehen wackeln etc pp riss ich mir meinen Wobbler kaputt! Egal alter DAM für 5 euronen! Scahde drum aber weiter!
Neuer Wobbler drauf neue STelle!Ich ging durch mein kleines Wäldchen schaute in die Erft dort wo ich wegen Bäumen nciht angeln konnte! Und da stand Ein hecht!! Dieses Schwein wieso genau da? Ich ging vorsichtig näher um ein Foto zu machen! zack sah er mich und war weg!Obwohls dort sehr flach war hab ich mich irgendwie erschrocken und nicht nachvollziehen können wohin er gegangen ist!Also kurz 2 meter drunter und drüber abgefischt nix! Weiter! Lange Zeit passierte nix! Dann war ich an der Stelle wo der vater meiner Freundin einen dicken verloren hatte! Ich konnte ihn auhc sehen, er mich leider auch und durch ne Strömungschnelle sah ich ihn verschwinden! Also hinterher! 1km lang genau jeden Winkel und jede Ecke abgefischt!!! Aber wie immer nix ausser ein paar Döbel!Dann traf ich den Vater meiner Freundin der auhc mit dem Spinner unterwegs war! Wir gingen an eine Stelle wo wir noch nie waren, da wir durch 30 Meter Gestrüpp Bäume und eckel gehen mussten. An der Erft angekommen sahen wir ca 15-20 Schuppies erschrocken wegschwimmen! Das war ne nette Welle die die gemacht haben hehe! Also kein hecht hier oder nun weg  Trotztdem ein paar Würfe gemacht nix! Hinter einem Baum fanden wir aber 2 versteckte Kästen Bier die leer waren! Kurzerhand an eine Auto befahr bare Stelle gebracht fischte er ein wenig und ich joggte zu meinem 15km entfernten auto ! Kisten dann eingeladen als ich wieder vor Ort war und wir gingen getrennte Wege! An einer Grillhütte wo ich schon einige Hechte gefangen habe, auhc in letzter zeit! Den 65cm 3 45-50cm und einen grösseren verloren habe, sah ich einen 50cm+ Döbel stehen! Ich dachte nur cool das wird fun machen den zu drillen! Ich wurf ein drehte 2 mal mit meinem Wobbler biss! Ich dachte och ne so ein kleiner wieder, doch dann schaute mich ein netter 48cm Hecht an!!!! Den rausgeholt und wieder freigelassen, sah ich einen dickeren hecht 15 meter weiter rauben! Der biss nur 2 mal an meinem Wobbler aba auch nicht wirklich ernsthaft irgendwie!Es war ein schöner tag am FLuss!!! Und ich glaube auch wenns Wetter nicht mitspielt das die Hechte denken das es Herbst is denn es geht aufwärts 

Das is noch das Foto von dem Hecht ansonsten war nix sehenswertes dabei!!!!

http://img180.*ih.us/img180/4306/dsc00032av4.th.jpg


Mfg Sholar


----------



## Veit (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hatte vorhin mal meinen Angelkumpel Micha und seinen Kollegen Daniel an der Saale besucht. Sie hatten einen Ansitz gemacht. Daniel hatte bereits einen 48er Döbel auf Köderfisch gefangen. Ich hab dann auch mal ein paar Würfe mit Gummifisch gemacht. Zwar kommt es sonst nur selten vor, aber dennoch hing dann statt des erwarteten Zanders auch bei mir noch ein ca. 50er Döbel am Haken, der auf einen 12er Kopyto in perl-glitter-schwarz gebissen hatte. Daniel fragte mich dann, wo er seine Köfirute am besten platzieren sollte um einen Zander zu fange. Nachdem die Montage an der entsprechenden Stelle lag, dauerte es nur wenige Minuten, dann bekam er einen Biss. Nach erfolgreichem Drill konnte er dann einen herrlichen Zander von exakt 70 cm landen. Es war sein erster maßiger Zander überhaupt. Fand ich klasse, dass das so schön funktioniert hat. Dickes Petri! kann man da nur sagen. :m


----------



## NorbertF (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Sholar:
sehr schöner Bericht, man leidet richtig mit 
Wenn du versuchen würdest weniger (bis gar keine) Ausrufezeichen zu machen wäre er aber noch besser, man kommt sich immer vor als würde man angebrüllt. Ein paar Formatierungen wären auch nicht schlecht (Wall of text...).
Bitte weiterberichten, ich les das gern was du schreibst.


----------



## trout (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Wart nur ab, wenn die großen anfangen, die kleinen zu fressen! Dann ist Herbst!


 
Recht haste gehabt :g . 
Sobald die "Unglücksfee" mal nicht dabei ist, gehts auch wieder rund.   Nach der Durststrecke die letzten Tage kamen mir schon Zweifel wie man den Karren wieder aus dem Dreck ziehen kann. 
Gesagt getan, also wieder vor dem ersten Hahenschrei raus aus der Kuhle und ab ans Wasser. 
Neben einem Döbelchen und einem Barsch um die 25, hatte ich noch einen Aussteiger und zwei Fehlbisse zu verbuchen. Alles innerhalb von knapp einer Stunde. Mittendrin kam dann noch eine Rapfen von 67, der sich mal schnell im Rampenlicht präsentiern durfte. Alles in allem ein gelungener Einstand am morgen.

Gruß trout


----------



## Sholar (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@NorbertF. : ich werds versuchen mit den "!".
@trout: netter Rapfen, kämpfen die eigentlich gut? Bei uns gibts die nicht nur im Rhein und da hab ich noch nie einen fangen können!
@Veit: wenn das mit dir so einfach geht komm mich mal besuchen, vielleicht hab ich dann mal Glück meinen generell ersten Zander zu fangen 

Und Petri an die Fänger!


----------



## trout (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Sholar schrieb:


> @trout: netter Rapfen, kämpfen die eigentlich gut? Bei uns gibts die nicht nur im Rhein und da hab ich noch nie einen fangen können!


 
Danke fürs Petri.
Bei solchen Halbstarken Rapfen ist der Unterhaltungswert noch nicht so ausgeprägt. Trotzdem kann am leichten Gerät in harter Strömung schonmal richtig die Post abgehen. Am Anfang recht schnelle Fluchten, aber halt keine Ausdauer. Wenn denen die Puste ausgeht sind sie meistens bereitwillig ranzukurbeln.
Der kam übrigens auf Kopyto 8 weißolive/Glitter.

trout

Stell dich unterhalb von Wehren hin und dein Fang ist bei ausreichendem Vorkommen nur eine Frage von Zeit und Gedult.


----------



## Dorschi (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na pertie Heul Trout!
Na da muß ich wohl nächstes Mal wieder mitkommen!


----------



## Sholar (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ trout falls du mich mit den Wehren meintest! auf dem Stück was ich beangeln darf gibt es ein altes kleines Wert! dort gibts Zander aba ich bekomm sie nicht!!!! Im Moment jedenfalls! Eines Tages komtm mein Zander hoffe ich......


----------



## Veit (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Sholar: Naja mit Zandern klappt das mit dem Guiding nicht immer, wobei ich schon Stellen an der Saale kenne, wo man mit sehr, sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einen fängt. Allerdings leider nur mit Köderfisch, was eigentlich nicht so mein Fall ist. 
Mit Spinnrute geht sowas nur an der Elbe. 
Habe allerdings schon ne ganze Reihe Leute zu Besuch gehabt, die ich auf Anhieb zu ihrem PB-Karpfen verholfen hab. Karpfenangeln interessiert mich selbst allerdings auch nicht mehr, denn an diesen Fischen hab ich mich, obwohl ich sicherlich noch nicht der älteste bin, schon totgefangen (vierstellige Stückzahl reicht ja auch  ).


----------



## Ocrem (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri an die fänger
@veit nen schicker zander von deinem kollegen#6


----------



## Kegelfisch (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hei,Leute#h 
Bisher konnte ich mich in diesem Forum noch nicht melden,da ich dachte,man braucht dazu wahrscheinlich Fische im Monsterformat.Nun war ich nach schwerer Krankheit zur Reha am Plauer See in M/V.Aus lauter Langeweile und vor Allem diesem verlockendem Kribbeln in den Fingern,wenn man den ganzen Tag aufs Wasser schaut,habe ich mir mein Boot aus Berlin geholt.Am 3.9.kam dann der Kahn dort ins Wasser und erst mal eine kleine Erkundungsfahrt auf dem,mir bis dato völlig unbekanntem,See gemacht.Am 4.9. dann der erste Angeltag(natürlich nach den Behandlungen).Den ganzen Abend überall mal ein bischen geblinkert,wo es auf dem Echolot interessant aussah,aber kein Biß.#c Dann ,kurz bevor es dunkel wurde,bekam ich den bis dahin größten Hecht meines Lebens .Er biß in ca 4m Tiefe auf einen 35g Z-Blinker mit Barschdekor und da ich zuverlässiges Material hatte,war er nach ca 15 min im Boot.Er war stolze 1,10m lang,wog aber nur 9,2kg.Da ich ihn mitnehmen wollte,konnte ich beim Ausnehmen feststellen,das er absolut nichts gefressen hatte.Der See ist ganz bestimmt ne Topadresse fürs Raubfischangeln,aber zur Zeit schwierig zu beangeln,da noch zuviel Wasserpflanzen den Boden des Sees bedecken.#6 Ich komme bestimmt wieder:g,bis bald;Uwe


----------



## Ocrem (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

toller fisch petri dazu

ps.: man muss nicht immer monster fische fangen um hier zu posten


----------



## Sholar (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit ich glaub ich muss dich mal besuchen kommen wenn das heute wieder nix gibt


----------



## trout (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Kegelfisch schrieb:


> ...Bisher konnte ich mich in diesem Forum noch nicht melden,da ich dachte,man braucht dazu wahrscheinlich Fische im Monsterformat....


 ;+ 

Schönes Tier. Ich auch will!!
Geringfügig kleinere Fische kannst du natürlich auch posten. 
Auch andere interessieren sich mit Sicherheit für Zeit,Ort und Methodik deiner Fänge.
Den nächsten von diesem Kaliber wenn möglich dann gleich mit Passfoto reinstellen.

Gruß trout


----------



## w3azle (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

fotogeil  wa?


----------



## Gunni77 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

In letzter Zeit ein paar Zander und Barsche gefangen, aber nichts besonderes. Heute am See hab ich aber noch mal ein wenig geknippst:

Herbstlicher Größenwahn

http://img370.*ih.us/img370/5927/img0104as6.jpg

Mittelmaß, aber schön

http://img370.*ih.us/img370/7513/img0093xy4.jpg

Fett.....also doch was besonderes :q 

http://img482.*ih.us/img482/1366/img0101xa3.jpg

Der See ist in NL, da darf ich das #6 

http://img236.*ih.us/img236/7778/img0103mp4.jpg

Gruß


----------



## donlotis (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo,

ich war heute wieder einmal an meinem See, leider eher erfolglos. Ich hatte wohl einen Hecht-Nachläufer von ca. 60 cm, ganz nah bis ans Boot, er hat dann in letzter Sekunde abgedreht. Gefangen habe ich dann nur noch einen Schniepel von ca. 30 cm. Alles auf Blinker, nachdem sich auf Wobbler lange nichts tat.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Ocrem (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



w3azle schrieb:


> fotogeil wa?


 
soweiso


----------



## JohnvanJerk (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ein digges petri gunni77!!  richtig fetter barsch!!!


----------



## Ocrem (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

habe ich ja glatt übersehn

wirklich sehr fein#6 

bei dem ersten foto wo der barsch auf den assassin ging sieht man mal wieder was die kleinen sich alles "rein wügen"


----------



## Gunni77 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@JohnvanJerk Bedankt. Wo du recht hast, hast du recht. Richtig Fett....kommt leider auf dem Bild nicht so gut rüber, das andere Bild ist leider unscharf und etwas unästhetisch.....:q :q :q 

@Ocrem Ja, im Herbst bekommen die manchmal den Größenwahn.... 

Gruß


----------



## honeybee (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Gunni Gunni...........

Ganz dickes Petri...#6#6#6#6


----------



## Gunni77 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@Honeybee  Danke. Willst du wissen wie lang?:q :q :q 

Gruß


----------



## JohnvanJerk (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

46 cm


----------



## honeybee (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @Honeybee  Danke. Willst du wissen wie lang?:q :q :q
> 
> Gruß



Ahjo nicht wirklich. :q Ist ein guter #6
Ich messe meine Fische auch nimmer und schätze nur

Samstag gehts hier auch wieder auf Barsch Jagd. Muss nur Ingolf dazu bringen, an den Barschstellen auch zu ankern, denn er will Zander.#d


----------



## Gunni77 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@JohanvanJerk Das dürfte ungefähr stimmen....:q 

@Honeybee Na, dann eben nicht....:q 



> Muss nur Ingolf dazu bringen, an den Barschstellen auch zu ankern, denn er will Zander.#d


 
Bestell Ingolf mal nen schönen Gruß von mir, er hat keine Ahnung....:q 
Ne, im Ernst, Zander sind schon nett. Letztens vom Boot ne Hand voll rund ums Mindestmaß verhaftet, das war schon lustig. Dienstag und Heute drei Zanderlarven gefangen, das ist total unsexy....

Gruß


----------



## honeybee (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Bestell Ingolf mal nen schönen Gruß von mir, er hat keine Ahnung....:q



Wenigstens mal jemand meiner Meinung :q (just kidding)

Ist schon komisch. Manchmal sagt er immer zu mir "Du und Deine Barsche".
Wenn dann aber nix auf Zander geht, angelt er komischer Weise auch auf Barsch


----------



## Gunni77 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo



> Manchmal sagt er immer zu mir "Du und Deine Barsche".


 
Möchtest du darüber sprechen? :q :q :q 



> Wenn dann aber nix auf Zander geht, angelt er komischer Weise auch auf Barsch


 
Alles zu seiner Zeit.....aber mal ernsthaft, ich fange Zander und Barsche oft durcheinander, Gummis zwischen 7 und 10 cm sind doch relativ universell. Letztens beim Zandern auf nen 5" FinS einen Barsch von 20cm gefangen...#d 

Gruß


----------



## honeybee (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ne mal ernsthaft Gunni........

Wir haben unterschiedliche Zielfische wenn wir mit der Spinrute losziehen. So kommt es immer wieder zu kleinen "Konflikten". Es geht sogar soweit, das er sich einfach ans Auto stellt und wartet. Da ich aber meist fahre, nunja....... 

Letzten Samstag z.B. a einer Trinkwassertalsperre mit wirklich Glas Klarem Wasser. Ich fand das Gewässer gut, weil schwierig und mal eine Herausforderung und hätte dort noch gerne bis zum dunkel werden geangelt.
Ingolf hingegen wollte nach hause und will dort nicht mehr hin, weil er kaum was gefangen hat und ne Menge hängen lies.


----------



## Gunni77 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo



> Wir haben unterschiedliche Zielfische wenn wir mit der Spinrute losziehen. So kommt es immer wieder zu kleinen "Konflikten". Es geht sogar soweit, das er sich einfach ans Auto stellt und wartet. Da ich aber meist fahre, nunja.......


 
So ist Ehe nun mal.....:q :q :q :q 



> Letzten Samstag z.B. a einer Trinkwassertalsperre mit wirklich Glas Klarem Wasser. Ich fand das Gewässer gut, weil schwierig und mal eine Herausforderung und hätte dort noch gerne bis zum dunkel werden geangelt.
> Ingolf hingegen wollte nach hause und will dort nicht mehr hin, weil er kaum was gefangen hat und ne Menge hängen lies.


 
Typisch Zanderangler, alles Weicheier #d :q :q :q :q 
Glasklares Wasser? Dann ist der Zanderbestand vermutlich eh nicht so doll, oder? 

Gruß


----------



## honeybee (14. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Glasklares Wasser? Dann ist der Zanderbestand vermutlich eh nicht so doll, oder?
> Gruß



Doch, es werden immer wieder schöne Zander dort gefangen. Jedoch meist auf Köfi. Nachtanglen ist leider verboten|rolleyes
Sind auch wirklich große Seeforellen dort, aber wie gesagt, ich kenne das Gewässer nicht weiter und war erst das 2. mal dort. Das 1. mal war im Dezmeber 2004...... Eigentlich blöd, ist nur 20 Minuten entfernt.
Aber 2004 hat Boardie Pfiffie schon "bemerkt" das es ein Ködergrad ist :q


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

tja honeybee, jetzt müsste man nur noch angeln können, dann würdet ihr da auch abräumen ;-)))


----------



## honeybee (15. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> tja honeybee, jetzt müsste man nur noch angeln können, dann würdet ihr da auch abräumen ;-)))



Blödi.........:q
Komm halt her, ziehen wir zusamen los. Tageskarte 6,- Euro


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

würde ich mal soooofort machen, aber mal ehrlich: ich packs nicht. ich würd so gern auch mal auf ein board trefen irgendwo. ich verplemper meine zeit, so wie jetzt, plötzlich hab ich stress mit hausarbeiten, hätte sie vor monaten fertig haben können :-( wie heißt da son lied von ner deutschen band??? müssen nur wollen....jaja...aber 6euro is nett und klares wasser schockt richtig, feine sache. aber es is da schon anspruchsvoller, das weiß ich ja von hier selbst :-(


----------



## honeybee (15. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Naja Steffen.....klappt schon mal


----------



## Waagemann (15. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Leute wirkilch schöne Fis#6 che!!!

Werd nach langer Zeit der Ruhe jetzt auch mal kurz mit einen "Jenzi FZ" losziehen!

Mfg waagemann​


----------



## Bubbel2000 (16. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

wollt schonmal die hechte posten, die ich gleich fange!!! jetzt gehts los ;-))) bis später. hoffe ich bring was mit. mfg


----------



## Sholar (16. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> wollt schonmal die hechte posten, die ich gleich fange!!! jetzt gehts los ;-))) bis später. hoffe ich bring was mit. mfg




dann schliesse ichmich deiner einfach mal an und werde nun auch losziehen!!!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (16. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

zwei 30erg barsche, geile hohe rücken )) 2 kleine hechte um die 45, einen hamma biss, stahl berissen, einen ca. 80er beim landen verabschiedet :-( aber war nice...


----------



## Sholar (16. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Naja bei mir was ned ganz so dramatisch wie bei Bubbel! Ich bin losgezogen! 3er Wurf ein hecht dran! 2 mins gekämpft dann hat er sich verabschiedet! Dann bis zur Mühle nix(5km)ca., dort dann mitten in der Strömung ein hammer biss!Direkt schnur gezogen! Dann konnte ich eine Schwanzflosse sehen! Ich tippe auf Hecht , kurz darauf auhc verabscheidet! Weiter.....

An meinem Hot Spot standen welche die ich kannte, kurz mti denen gequatscht! Dann meinten 2 sie wollen mal zur Schleuse gehen!, ich meinte noch so dreist ich bleib hier bei Andreas ihr fangt ja eh nix! 10min später kamen sie wieder! 65cm hecht im Kescher! hrhr hab ich mir gedacht! Egal es war Jupp´s erster Hecht von daher gegönnt! Dann kamen die Kajaken der Erft, ich direkt zurück an die kleine! Heimreise angetreten, an der Stelle wo ich den Hecht hatte nochmal paar Würfe gemacht, ich schaute, wooooow er war da und kam meinem WObbler hinterher! Fehlbiss einmal zu hoch! Erneuter Wurf, das selbe Spiel dann kam er nicht mal mehr hinterher sondern stand da und hat sich nicht mal mehr von meinen Bewegungen stören lassen! Nunja den hol ich mir noch 
ALso ging ich dann nach hause! Ausser 2 nachläufern 2 Fehlgeschlagenen Drills, ein paar Bissen war nichts besondres heute dabei! schade! aba beim nächsten mal wieder 
hab 2 bilder des 65er´s hochgeladen!
http://img171.*ih.us/img171/3366/dsc00032is0.th.jpg
http://img243.*ih.us/img243/7015/dsc00033cn1.th.jpg


----------



## nicki103 (16. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo
Bin neu und habe da eine Frage.Weiß allerdings nicht ob ich hier im richtigen Forum bin.Versuche es trotzdem mal.Also ich war in Ungarn am Ballaton und dort habe ich einen Fisch gedrillt den ich nicht kenne.Als Köder nahm ich einen Köderfisch und legte ihn auf Grund.Habe 2 Bilder im anhang und hoffe einer kann mir helfen.Ich gehe davon aus das es sich um ein Raubfisch handelt?Aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.Meine Meinung (wegen des Köderfisches)
Danke im vorraus
nicki103


----------



## Kev111 (16. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



nicki103 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus das es sich um ein Raubfisch handelt?Aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.



Es handelt sich um einen Rapfen.


----------



## nicki103 (16. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Kev111
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.Bin sehr überrascht.Man lernt nie aus jetzt weiß ich auch was ein Rapfen ist.Der Link war auch sehr Interressant.Habe mir schon gedacht das es eine Art von Karpfen ist aber wollte mich nicht plamieren.Nach dem Maul zu beurteilen war es so.Es hat mich nur gewundert das er den Köderfisch genommen hat.Jetzt weiß ich auch warum.
Danke nochmals für die schnelle Antwort
Nicki103


----------



## LewGünther (16. September 2006)

*Rapfen satt in der Spree*

Hallo!

War heute den ganzen Tag mit dem Boot auf der Spree von Neu-Zittau bis hoch nach Mönchwinkel und es hat sich gelohnt. Obwohl ich mit Wobblern und Konsorten bisher keine Erfolge erzielen konnte, so habe ich mich diesmal für einen "Popper" von DAM entschieden. Ich konnte 2 gute Rapfen landen, einen harten Biß (vermutlich Hecht) habe ich leider versaut, da meine Bremse zu fest eingestellt war. Der Kamerad ist ausgeschlitzt und hat meinen ganzen Karabiner (7 kg Tragkraft) aufgebogen.
Weiß jemand, ob der "Popper" grundsätzlich Hechtfängig ist? Vielleicht hat jemand auch noch ein paar Infos (per Mail) für mich, in Sachen Waller in der Spree?!

Schöne Grüße aus Berlin und PH...
Lew


----------



## honeybee (16. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wir waren heute auch auf dem Wasser....
Etliche Barsche zwischen 25 und 35 und noch viel mehr kleine Barsche und ein etwas über 50iger Hecht...

Unser Sohnemann "cruiste" unterdessen mit dem Boot von unserem Freund und hatte sichtlich Spaß daran.


----------



## Stefan6 (16. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri an Euch Jana#6 Ahoi Kapitän Eric #h


----------



## Veit (16. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute nachmittag mit Boardi Dorschi an der Elbe. Dorschi fing einen 50er Hecht (gleich zweimal hintereinander den selben) und einen 53er Zander. Ich hatte 2 Zander, die leider beide untermaßig waren. Desweiteren hatten wir beide noch Kontakt mit einem großen Räuber, wahrscheinlich wars sogar der gleiche. Dorschi hatte den Burschen sogar zweimal am Haken, doch er stieg beide Male wieder aus. Zuvor hatte ich ihn auch schon am Haken, aber auch mir schlitzte er aus. Schade, vielleicht fangen wir ihn ja beim nächsten Mal. 
Immerhin hats ja mit dem Auf-Ansage-Zander-Fangen geklappt, jedoch hätte die Bissverwertungsrate höher sein können und auch die Größen der gelandeten Räuber waren ja nicht so doll. Leider gabs zumindest bei Dorschi auch ne ganze Reihe Abrisse durch Hänger, ich hatte glücklicherweise ausnahmsweise mal keine Verluste. Köder waren Kopytos und Twister in perlweißglitter, weißgelb und chartreusegrün.
Ich war morgens schonmal kurz ein Stündchen an einem See in Halle angeln und konnte dort 2 kleine Hechte von 40 und 50 cm auf Castaic Real Bait fangen.


----------



## Ocrem (17. September 2006)

*AW: Rapfen satt in der Spree*



LewGünther schrieb:


> ...Weiß jemand, ob der "Popper" grundsätzlich Hechtfängig ist? ...


 
zur richtigen zeit mit den richtigen verhältnissen sprich sehr flaches wasser oder viel kraut ist der popper immer einen versuch wert 

@ veit u. dorschi petri euch beiden , klingt ja wieder nach einen sehr schönen angelnachmittag auch wenn die ausbeude nicht der war was ihr euch gewünscht hättet


----------



## Gunni77 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@Honeybee Es geht doch wieder, dazu noch Kaiserwetter . Und wieder keine Zander....:m 

Gruß


----------



## honeybee (17. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @Honeybee Es geht doch wieder, dazu noch Kaiserwetter . Und wieder keine Zander....:m
> Gruß



Laut Wetterbericht sollte es ja eigendlich etwas bewölkter sein. Aber nunja#c
Ingolf hatte ein paar Anfasser auf Gufi, konnte aber nix ans Tageslicht befördern. Die Bissspuren wiesen aber auf Herr Glasauge hin.|rolleyes

Und ich wollte sowieso kein Zander, von daher wars mir egal|supergri


----------



## Sholar (17. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nachdem ich losmaschiert war, an der ersten Stelle mich wieder mein mister 80cm+ hecht ärgern konnte, indem er mir immer nur zarghaft auf einen Wobbler geht, ich mich fast mit nem Penner geprügelt hätte weil er Steine nach mri geworfen hatte und meinte scheis Angler, ich einen 50cm Döbel landen konnte,mich auf dem Rückweg wiede rvom selben hecht ärgern lassen durfte, konnte ich einem kleinem Junge wenigstens eine Forelle im Angelpark an den Haken bringen!


nunja nicht viel los heute morgen obwohls kühler ist und bewölkt!


Mfg SHolar


----------



## just_a_placebo (17. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier ist ein Bericht von René unseres samstäglichen Ausflugs nach Bautzen, und hier und hier hab ich die Bilder dazu gepostet. Have fun! 

flo


----------



## Waagemann (17. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

jo leute,
heute waren wir(blackfox,meine familie und ich) mal´ne Runde an einen saalealtarm angeln mein familie machte einen kleinen Ansitz während ich und blöackfox den Hechten,Barsche und Zandern auf die Pelle rücken wollten.Leider hat das nur im Mini-Format funktioniert#c !Nach ein paar Barschen stieg bei blackfox auch noch ein HECHT ein von ca. 15 cm:g !!!Wir liefen dann noch beim pappi vorbei der kurz darauf noch einen 15er Barsch hatte!naja irgendwie war es nicht so die Welle mit den großen Fischen aber die Kleinen waren wirkliche Topmodels:m !Aber alles in allen wars ein schöner tag mit schönen Fischen,geilen Drillszenen:g,herrlichen Sonnenschein und freudigen Fischen die ihre Freiheit zurrückbekamen !

Mfg blackfox und Waagemann#h


----------



## Veit (17. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute mit den Boardis Marco O. und Rene-Md nochmal an der Elbe. Obwohl ich diesmal länger geangelt habe als gestern mit Dorschi waren die Fänge deutlich schlechter. Rene und Marco gingen leider leer aus und zogen nach einiger Zeit auch wieder ab wegen dem schlechtem Beißen bzw. Zeitmangel. Ich hatte alles in allem diesmal nur gut fünf Bisse auf Gufi (für die Elbe wirklich mies), zwei kurze Fischkontakte, die mit Ausschlitzen endeten, zwei Nachläufer (einer war als ca. 60 - 70 cm langer Hecht erkennbar), eine von außen gehakte Brasse und einen gefangenen Hecht von immerhin 77 cm. Köder: 8 cm Kopyto in perlweiß-kristall-glitter.
Immerhin bin ich standhaft geblieben und hab nicht irgendnen kleinen Wobbler oder Spinner drangemacht auf den dann sicherlich noch ein paar Barsche und Döbel gebissen hätten, denn lieber fange ich garnichts als sowas...


----------



## just_a_placebo (18. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri euch beiden! Schicke Fische! 

Ich war gestern mit meiner Freundin und dem Schlauchi mal wieder in Bautzen und konnte zur Dämmerung diesen netten Zander fangen. Wer von euch fischt denn auch mit der Cycada von Gummi Ullis Marek Po....*?*. Wie man an dem Bild sieht ist der Zander ja echt nur gerissen, hat aber imho bestimmt nach dem Köder geschnappt... Habt ihr das gleiche Problem mit der Cycada und was schafft Abhilfe? Hatte vorher auch für paar Sek. nen guten Fisch dran, aber der war sicher auch nicht richtig gehakt. Im Prinzip heißt die Lösung sicher, langsamer führen und nicht so hektisch, aber ich will sie ja auch nicht über den Grund schleifen. Ist gar nicht so leicht mit der Cycada. Sobald man den Finger an die Schnur legt hat man noch 1-2 Sek. Zeit und bumm ist sie schon wieder auf dem Grund - und das bei etwa 7m Tiefe. Da wird das Angeln zur wahren Konzentrationsübung...

flo


----------



## Ghanja (18. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wenn ich das auf dem Bild richtig sehe, hast du die Cycada ganz vorne befestigt, sprich die Bewegungen oder Schwingungen sind recht "schnell". Probier doch mal, den Karabiner hinten zu befestigen (ist bei tieferem Wasser eh besser). Andere Alternative, den Absinkprozess zu verlangsamen ist eine leichtere Cycada. Habe auch mal gehört, dass der Erbauer die Dinger mit einem richtigen Schwabbelstock fischt um ihn schön wellig zu führen. Evtl. liegt es an deiner hektischen Führung gepaart mit der vorderen Befestigung, dass der Haken nicht sauber gesessen hat. Who knows ....


----------



## just_a_placebo (18. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Lässt sich auf dem Bild schlecht erkennen, aber ich habe sie im Vorletzten (dritten) Loch eingehängt. Das mit der schwabbeligen Rute habe ich auch im "Zander finden und fangen" Video gehört. Vielleicht liegts echt daran, dass mein Zanderstock einfach zu hart ist. 2 Tage vorher habe ich sie mit ner Aspire MH gefischt und da hingen alle Fische im Maul. Das könnte echt die Lösung sein! Danke!! #6 Leichtere Cycaden stehen schon auf meiner Wunschliste für die nächste Bestellung. |rolleyes Das ist echt schlimm: die letzt Order ist noch nicht mal zu hause, da fällt einem schon wieder neues Zeug ein. Bin ich kaufsüchtig??? |rolleyes


----------



## Bernhard* (18. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> ....#6 Leichtere Cycaden stehen schon auf meiner Wunschliste für die nächste Bestellung. |rolleyes Das ist echt schlimm: die letzt Order ist noch nicht mal zu hause, da fällt einem schon wieder neues Zeug ein. Bin ich kaufsüchtig??? |rolleyes


 
Keine Sorge - mir gings genauso..insbesondere mit den Gewichtsklassen der Cycadas!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> einen hamma biss, stahl berissen, einen ca. 80er beim landen verabschiedet :-( aber war nice...


@Bubbel2000
Nur mal so nachgefragt weil ich sowas mit Aussteigern in letzter Zeit leider auch hatte: Welche Rute + Montage(Schnur)? #h


----------



## fantazia (18. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hi,
bin heut mal wieder bissle aufm see mit der spinnrute unterwegs gewesen.konnte 9 barsche überlisten.2 untermaßige hechte hatte ich auch noch +4 die ausgeschlitzt sind#c
köder waren mepps spinner grösse 4,effzett blinker und durchsichtige twister mit sonem glitter zeug drin|supergri



fotos gibs hier


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76541&page=18


----------



## Bubbel2000 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@angeltdet: harrison vhf 75gr und auf der rolle ne stroft 6kg. da die rute extrem "zackig" ist, was du ja weißt ;-) wirds auch daran liegen. bei knicken und kringeln gehts ratz fatz. werde mir stärkere vorfächer basteln. vorfach war 7strand, ich glaube 6kg. nun ja, was solls, wer hart anschlägt mit harten ruten, da passierts. besseres vorfach und ruhe


----------



## paul188 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Gestern von 19-23.30 Uhr mit meinem Kumpel an der Ruhr gewesen. Mein Kumpel fing einen 62 cm und ich einen 81 cm Zander. Leider nur Handyfotos.


----------



## roman (18. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi!

Super Fische habt ihr da gefangen, PETRI!!!

Ich war heute auch noch für eine Stunde unterwegs auf Barsch mit 1er Mepps in silber. Das Ergebnis, ein 37er.


----------



## Ocrem (18. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@roman wow schick in pose gesetzt den barsch , sieht auf dem bild aus wie ein 40+

@paul tolle zander


----------



## Sholar (18. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

super geile Fische und dickes Petri!!!!!!!


----------



## Veit (18. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nachdem ich ja zuletzt nur an der Elbe und den umliegenden Seen bei der Räuberjagd erfolgreich war, hats nun ENDLICH auch an der Saale mal wieder gerappelt (auf Barsch-und Döbeljagd hatte ich mich ja trotz der Durststrecke nicht eingelassen).
Auf einen 12er Kopyto in grünglitter-blau bekam ich zwar auch diesmal bloß einen Biss, aber der Bursche hatte den Köder richtig tief inhaliert und es war ein prächtiger Zander von 74 cm. Lange hab ich mich nicht mehr so über einen Fisch gefreut, wie über diesen.

Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger!


----------



## Sholar (18. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Nachdem ich ja zuletzt nur an der Elbe und den umliegenden Seen bei der Räuberjagd erfolgreich war, hats nun ENDLICH auch an der Saale mal wieder gerappelt (auf Barsch-und Döbeljagd hatte ich mich ja trotz der Durststrecke nicht eingelassen).
> Auf einen 12er Kopyto in grünglitter-blau bekam ich zwar auch diesmal bloß einen Biss, aber der Bursche hatte den Köder richtig tief inhaliert und es war ein prächtiger Zander von 74 cm. Lange hab ich mich nicht mehr so über einen Fisch gefreut, wie über diesen.




Erstma ein DICKEs Petri zu dem hübschen Herrn des Stachels 
wenn du weiter so viele geile Zander rausholst dann zwingst du mich quasi dazu dihc besuchen zu kommen hrhrhrh 

*ich will auch endlich mienen ersten fangen*


----------



## Bernhard* (19. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> ...Auf einen 12er Kopyto in grünglitter-blau ...


 

Hi Veit!
Fischt Du den Kopyto "River" oder den "Classic"? Wie sind denn die Strömungsverhältnisse/Tiefen in der Saale?

Danke im Voraus!#6


----------



## Dorschi (19. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mahlzeit! Mittagspausendiätspinnen brachte ein 59er Glasauge an´s Band!  Doch kein Schneidertag heute! 
Wollte gerade gehen, da kam Veit. Mal sehen, was er nochabgeräumt hat!
Mitteldeutsche Zanderkant rulez!
__________________


----------



## trout (19. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Auch ein dickes Petri vom Schneider.


----------



## Dorschi (19. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Trout Du mußt irgendwie Pech am Hacken haben! Mit Dir spinn ich nicht mehr! War´n Scherz!


----------



## Veit (19. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Es ist nix mehr gefangen worden, was wohl daran lag, dass die Sonne dann voll rausgekommen war 
@ burn: Die 12er als River, die 8er als Classic. Tiefe ist im Schnitt 3 Meter, Strömung eher schwach bis mäßig.


----------



## Bernhard* (19. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> @ burn: Die 12er als River, die 8er als Classic. Tiefe ist im Schnitt 3 Meter, Strömung eher schwach bis mäßig.


 
Danke für die Info, Veit!
Laufen die 11er Kopyto Classic nicht so gut wie die River?


----------



## Veit (19. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Die 11er find ich fürs Flussangeln nicht so besonders.Zu breit und darum sinken sie schlecht und lassen sich nur bei wenig Strömung gut einsetzen.


----------



## Dorschi (19. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Veit hast Du den vom Mitangler gesehen? War auch nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## Dorschi (19. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich schätze mal ca 65cm


----------



## Veit (19. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ja ich hatte sogar noch die Ehre den zu fotografieren. 
Naja, ich denke mal die Jungs lesen hier fleißig mit, erkennen wo das ist und gehen dann hin. Es wird auch garantiert wieder wie damals am Hafen, dass sich alle Zanderangler von Halle in den nächsten Tagen dort einfinden, weil mal wieder ne handvoll Zander dort eingefunden haben. 
Schade, aber ich ziehe meine Lehren draus...
Lieber ein Foto weniger und dafür Ruhe an den Hot Spots.


----------



## Holger (19. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Veit

Das ist immer so. Was meinst du, warum wir im "Zander in Ostfriesland" Thread nur noch posten ,das wir fangen, aber nicht wo....und Bilder werden nur noch da gemacht, wo man keinen markanten Hintergrund sieht.

Du glaubst gar nicht, wieviele mitlesen. Vor allem wenn es um das Thema Zander geht, der ja zudem als exzellenter Speisefisch gilt.


----------



## Dorschi (19. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Alles klar Veit! ich habe ihn auch gebeten, Stillschweigen zu wahren.


----------



## Sholar (19. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war grade weider unterwegs! Nachdem ich mir erstma einen Haken vom Drilling schön tief innen Finger gehaun hab, ihn nicht mehr rausbekommen hab mir dann mienen Finger selbst operiert habe dachte ich mir was ein scheisss Angeltag!

Dann gings los Drako Sys fertig gemacht udn rein! Erster Wurf direkt ein biss ich dachte goil! Von wegen dann war nix mehr udn Hänger! Montage weg......
Wobbler draufgemacht erster Wurf innen Baum Montage weg.....
son eine ********! Drako Sys drauf und nix mehr! Standort gewechselt, mit Wobbler nochma pobiert, an irgendwas im Wasser hängen geblieben Montage weg..... eingepackt nach hause!!!!Angel innen keller und weg


----------



## Bubbel2000 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

man muss eben einen mittelweg finden. lieber die klappe halten und dastehen, als ob man nichts fängt, als allen unter die nase zu reiben, dass man fängt. das problem ist veit, du hast dich hier bereits verewigt, die leute aus deiner umgebung werden auch dann wissen wo du fängst, wenn du nur noch schreibst, dass du fängst. 

kennen auch einen, der mit meinem kumpel immer losgeht. der is so gutmütig und nimmt ihn mit, ist eben ein freund von ihm. der prahlt immer, dass sie tierisch abgeräumt haben, dicke hechte auf wobbler. welchen wobbler? ja, auf den von blablabla. und am nächsten we sind 5 boote drauf und schleppen. 

du hast so geniale stellen veit und setzt die aufs spiel, das ist wie auf ner tankstelle ein lagerfeuer machen, gerät schnell außer kontrolle :-(


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (19. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Veit  Petri zu diesen Zander #6

War schon mal einer an der Elbe bei Vockerode ?
Da ist ja für DAV  ein Stück frei,ich war da leider noch nie.


----------



## Gunni77 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

War angeln....und hatte zum Glück jemanden dabei, der auch fotografieren kann. 

Erst fing der Kollege nach gefühlten dreißig Sekunden einen Zander auf Big Hammer im Hafen, dann war ich dran:

Nicht ganz so ein Monster wie der letzte aber immer noch in der Königsklasse...:q 
http://img486.*ih.us/img486/2092/img0109en5.jpg

Dann habe ich noch ein Zanderschwärmchen dingfest machen können, drei Würfe, drei Fische, sozusagen ein flotter Dreier....der erste war gut und hat sich leider schon bei der versuchten Landung zurückgesetzt :q , zwei mal Einheitsgröße sind rausgekommen.
Das grüne am Fisch ist ein Rest der Seegraswiese...das im Maul ist ein Saltshaker

http://img50.*ih.us/img50/9374/img0111qg6.jpg

http://img374.*ih.us/img374/435/img0113jh1.jpg

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/7793/img0114ts5.jpg

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/1526/img0116ex4.jpg

Gruß


----------



## JohnvanJerk (19. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schöne Fotos Gunni. Digges Petri !!


----------



## Ocrem (19. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri gunni
schicke fotos, schicke fische 
schade nur das du auf keiner der bilder ein lächeln auf den lippen hast


----------



## Veit (19. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Andreas: Natürlich war ich dort schon.Ist zwar eine schöne Außenkurve, aber nicht allzu fischreich. Habe dort selbst nix außergewöhnliches gefangen und hab auch von anderen, die dort waren nichts besonderes gehört. Da gibts schon bessere Elbstrecken.

@ bubbel: Haste leider recht. Andererseits werde ich aber immer wieder neue Reviere finden und da ich auch sehr flexibel bin, muss ich mich nicht auf eine bestimmte Stelle beschränken. Auch eine Topp-Stelle bringt nix, wenn man nicht weiß wie man dort angeln muss. Ich habe dieses Jahr zum Beispiel einige Zander an einer Stelle gefangen, wo die Einheimischen zum Teil nicht mal wussten, dass es dort welche gibt. Und sie werden dort auch so schnell keine fangen, weil sie weder den perfekten Köder noch DEN Trick an diesem Platz kennen....


----------



## Gunni77 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

Danke an alle. 

@Ocrem: Das ist mein Lächeln....soltest mich mal mit schlechter Laune sehen....:q :q :q . Nein war blos ein Scherz...irgendwann in diesem Sommer mit einer Zanderlarve, amüsiert und leicht verklärt:

http://img181.*ih.us/img181/5729/zanderbky4.jpg

Gruß


----------



## Bubbel2000 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit: besser so, denn hier im board wird ejdes foto genau gescannt! ;-)

deswegen hat gunni auch gleich gesagt, was das kleine grüne ist, bevor fragen kommen, oder?  petri zu den fischen. finde bilder wo man den fisch ansieht bzw. nicht so mies grinst eigentlich besser. ich selbst verplane es immer, ist man ja auch von NORMALEN bildern gewohnt, bei angelbildern bevorzuge ich die ernste miene, auch wenn ichs oft vergesse!

gute nacht


----------



## Gunni77 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@Bubbel2000 Das Wasser war in Ufernähe voll mit Gras, das ist an einem der Fische wohl pappen geblieben. Bevor nachher die Diskussion von wegen in den Dreck werfen los geht.....aber rate mal, warum man auf meinen Bildern immer nur Wiese sieht :q .

Gruß


----------



## Bubbel2000 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

sehr gute entscheidung


----------



## Bernhard* (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Zeigt mir "Umgebungs-Fotos"! Ich fang Euch alle Eure Fische weg! |supergri 
Naja, würd ich - wenn Ihr nicht alle so weit von mir weg wohnt :c


----------



## Kegelfisch (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo,liebe Sportfreunde#h 
Nach dem großen Hecht letztens am Plauer See ,kommt nun ein kleiner Nachschlag von mir zu Hause.Am 17.9.auf dem Langen See (Berlin-Köpenick)einen Zander von 74cm und 3,8kg:q :q und am 19.9.gleiche Stelle ein vermeintlicher "Hänger".Er stellte sich dann als Monsterzander von 94 cm und 7,8 kg Gewicht heraus   .Mein bis dato größter Zander|stolz: .Beide wurden auf 35g Eigenbaupilker in braun gefangen.Mal sehen ,vielleicht klappts ja mit Fotos.Habe nämlich keine Digicam#c .Aber keine Angst,der Fischer hat und ich haben noch längst nicht alle rausgeholt. Also weitermachen!! Gruß;Uwe|wavey:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...dickes Petri Gunni...#6 
...schöne Gummifische...#h 
...Farbe Arkansas Shiner...oder?
...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Gunni77 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke. 





> ...Farbe Arkansas Shiner...oder?


Der Saltshaker, ja. Der WA ist in Black Shad. Ich habe später aber noch einige Barsche auf einen in Pink Diamond gefangen, das ist dann schon ein wenig krasser....:q 
Gruß


----------



## Promachos (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich für 2 Wochen bis Samstag in Griechenland war, zog es mich natürlich gleich zum Angeln. Sonntag - nix, Montag - nix. War schon ganz enttäuscht. Gestern wollte ich dann nicht nur im Hafenbecken angeln, sondern hatte vor, an der Kanalstrecke anzufangen, die Ecke Kanal-Hafeneinfahrt sehr intensiv zu befischen und dann zu einem kleinen Bootssteg zu gehen, der mir in letzter Zeit einen schönen Zander und einen ganz netten Rapfen gebracht hatte.

Im Kanal lief auf einen 8er Slottershad spezial gar nix. An der Hafeneinfahrt hatte sich schon ein Stellangler breit gemacht und an der einzigen Stelle, die Platz bot, hatte ich gleich beim ersten Wurf einen Mordshänger, der sich nach einigem Ziehen und Zerren zwar lösen ließ, mir aber den Haken völlig aufgebogen hat. Na toll!

Das war das Zeichen, einen 13er Kopyto in weiß-blau zu montieren und zum Zander-Rapfen-Spot zu gehen. Unterwegs kam ich an einem  Betonanlieger für Frachtschiffe vorbei, der total nach Fisch aussieht, aber mir noch keinen einzigen Biss gebracht hat. Aber er bekam noch eine Chance: Nach ca. 10 Minuten ein erstes vorsichtiges Anstoßen des Köders ungefähr 10 m vom Ufer entfernt, und beim nächsten Wurf warś ein richtig heftiger Biss, der sich als Hecht von 64 cm entpuppte, der sofort mehrmals in die Luft ging.
Nach der Landung stellte sich dann heraus, dass der Haken hinten in den Kiemen hing und das Hechtla schon blutete - also hab ich ihn abgeschlagen und mitgenommen.
Heute gibt es Hecht mit frischen Bohnen und Salzkartoffeln.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## paul188 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Gestern von 6-9 Uhr mit meinem Kumpel  am Rhein zum spinnen gewesen.Wir fingen zusammen 5 Zander von denen aber nur 2 ü 50cm waren. Die kleinen bissen alle auf Gummi(11er Kopyto) und die beiden größeren konnten wir auf Wobbler(Shad Rap und Nils Master Invincible)  fangen.Hintergrund der Bilder wurde entfernt,damit die Stellen unerkannt bleiben und somit gewährleistet ist,dort auch in Zukunft Zander zu fangen.


----------



## Veit (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Paul! Is glaub ich auch am besten wenn man das so macht mit den Fotos.


----------



## plattform7 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Petri Paul! Is glaub ich auch am besten wenn man das so macht mit den Fotos.


 
Einerseits ja, kann ich verstehen, dass man die Plätze nicht preisgeben will/sollte... Andererseits sind solche Fotos sehr unschön :q ... Ich meine damit, die sind quasi nur "Beweis" dafür, dass man das gefangen hat, was man beschreibt... Mit Schönheit und Ästhetik hat das aber wenig zu tun...

Man will ja hier gute Photos sehen und nicht irgendwas zerschnippeltes.... Also findet man entweder ein Hintergrund, der keinen Hinweis auf den Fangplatz gibt oder lässt das eben ganz sein... Ich meine, so schwer ist das doch auch nicht, eine passende Kameraeinstellung zu finden, auch wenn man von oben fotografieren muss und nur die Erde/Rasen im Hintergrund hat...

Ich verstehe diesen Thread so, dass hier die Fänge gepostet werden, gepaart mit schönen, ästhetischen Fotos... Hat man diese nicht, dann kann man ja auch nur Text reinstellen, ist doch auch schon ein Vergnügen, so etwas zu lesen...

Ist aber natürlich nur meine persänliche Meinung


----------



## minden (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ja, mache ich auch leider fast immer so,...zumindest wenns um lokale stellen geht.

ich wechsel aber meist einfach den hintergrund,...is zwar n bischl aufwendig, dafür aber schöner anzusehen, asl nen geweisster oder geschwärtzer backround...


so z.b.


----------



## Veit (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ plattform: Haste auch wieder recht. Naja mal schaun ob ich heute nachmittag ein schönen Zander erwische, dann werde ich da mal drauf achten, dass ein schönes, aber nicht so "aussagekräftiges" Bild rauskommt. 
Hab bloß schon verdammt schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Erinnere mich noch gut, als im Juni die Zander an einer bestimmten Stelle mal ganz gut gebissen hatten und nachdem ein Kumpel von mir mit nem 80er den Anfang gemacht hatte strömten dann die Angler dort nur so hin. Das unrühmliche Ende war dann, dass ich auch noch im Board noch von sonem Spinner der sich hier "angelkumpel" nennt bezichtig wurde, absichtlich nen Zander gerissen zu haben. Es geht ganz einfach darum, dass solche Idioten von den guten Stellen fernbleiben, sie sind am Forellenpuff besser aufgehoben. Es is einfach zum Kotzen, wenn einem solche Leute erst die Stellen kaputt machen und man sich dann auch noch rechtfertigen muss, darum kann ich Paul absolut verstehen.


----------



## paul188 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich finde jeder sollte das so machen,wie er das für richtig hält.
Da an meinen Gewässern ein enormer Angeldruck herrscht und ich nicht möchte,das an einigen der so genannten Hot Spots, Jahrmarktstimmung aufkommt habe ich mich entschlossen an Stellen die einen hohen Wiedererkennungswert haben den Hintergrund zu entfernen. Aber wie gesagt,jeder so wie er will!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...was ich nicht verstehe...

...warum werden dann überhaupt Foto´s gemacht???...

...nur um sich zu profilieren???...

...so ein Foto mit retuschiertem Hintergrund sagt nichts aus...

..deswegen fotografiere ich nur noch Ausnahmefische...

...und da die nicht so oft vorkommen, gibt es auch nicht immer Photo´s....

...meine Meinung...

...Beste Grüsse Stefan...


----------



## minden (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

fotos werden gemacht, weil fotos geil sind...(keep it simple|wavey

die fotos auf meinem rechner sind nicht verändert, ich ändere den hintergrund nur fürs web...

profilieren? eher: gerne zeigen was man gefangen hat (wobei die grenze zum "profilieren" nicht alzu deutlich verläuft, aber profilieren hört sich so negativ an), ein forum mit fotos interessanter machen, selber ein foto beitragen (weil ich auch gerne fotos sehe von anderen),...so in der art sehe ich es, wobei die aufzählung noch lange nicht zu ende ist;-)

was ist gegen so ein foto mit retuschierten hintergrund so wie ich es einige post vorher gemacht habe einzuwenden,...?

meine meinung;-)


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...nichts gegen Fotos mit ersetztem Hintergrund...
...aber nur Fisch und Fänger...
...dann kann man es gleich sein lassen...
...beste Grüsse...


----------



## minden (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...nichts gegen Fotos mit ersetztem Hintergrund...
> ...aber nur Fisch und Fänger...


 
ok, nur foto mit null hintergrund,...is wirklich nich so schön anzusehen, stimmt ich dir zu,...wobei, hab ich acuh schonmal gemacht glaub ich|kopfkrat 

naja vielleicht hat auch nicht jeder lust dazu, sich solche mühe mit anderen hintergründen zu machen,...wollen aber trotzdem ihren fisch miteinbringen,...ach..mich störts nicht,...jeder wie er es für richtig hält,...aber hotspots posten, würd ich nie machen, das ist im zeitalter des inetz nicht wirklich vorteilhaft für die ruhe am wasser#d


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...dann sind wir uns ja einig...:m 
...Beste Grüsse Stefan...


----------



## honeybee (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute wieder mal an einer Trinkwassertalsperre. Die kleinen Schniepelhechte waren sehr aktiv. Und ich meine richtige Schniepel nicht größer als 35cm.....

Konnte 3 schöne Barsche fangen und ein guter 45iger iss leider kurz vorm Kescher abgedampft.|rolleyes


----------



## the doctor (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> .aber rate mal, warum man auf meinen Bildern immer nur Wiese sieht :q .
> 
> Gruß



weils hier noch andere Hollandangler gibt????|supergri|supergri:m

echt klasse Fische Gunter#6
Ich komme leider nur immer am Wochenende zum Angeln, -viel zu wenig|gr:|rolleyes
naja, ich hoffe mal das es sich jetzt mal endlich ein bisschen abkühlt und somit das Suchen der Stachelritter nicht mehr so viel Zeit in Kauf nimmt


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> .....deswegen fotografiere ich nur noch Ausnahmefische...
> ...und da die nicht so oft vorkommen, gibt es auch nicht immer Photo´s....
> ...


 
Sehe ich auch so.
Ich finde es auch albern jeden 80 cm Hecht hier reinzustellen.
Da wo ich am Wochenede angle sind Hechte unter 90 cm nichts besonderes, und 3 Hechte / Tag auch nicht aussergewönlich.
Deswegen lese ich zwar gerne diesen Tröt, aber halte mich mit meinen Beiträgen aber eher zurück.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## octoputer (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Aja,ein Möhneseeangler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wie seid ihr denn alle drauf!!
Wenn ich eine bestimmte Stelle erkenne,oder erkennen lasse,macht es die Sache doch viel interessanter.
Das ist doch alles alberner Patchworkschei....
Hintergrund verändern wofür???
Es heisst doch noch lange nicht,das wenn jemand an einem Spot besonders gut fängt,das es ihm jeder xbeliebiger Angler gleich nachmachen kann.
Ich meine wenn man Stellen erkennt hat man Gewissheit,mehr nicht.
Den Fisch muss man trotzdem erst mal haken.
Sonst können wir uns ja alle mit Fisch malen,oder sonst irgendwie ins Bild montieren.
Der Hecht in meinem Profil ist übrigens aus dem Ternschersee..........
Habe komischerweise im ganzen Forum nicht einen 80+ Hecht,aus der Ternsche gesehen.

Oder noch besser:Lasst euch doch mit eurem Hecht oder Zander vor der Fischtheke im Walmart fotografieren.
Da fängt euch garantiert niemand die Fische weg.Ischschwör.


----------



## Gunni77 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@Honeybee Petri... schade das der Dickfisch ausgestiegen ist, ist mir beim letzten mal auch passiert. Was gut ist kommt wieder....|supergri 


> Die kleinen Schniepelhechte waren sehr aktiv.


Die Kehrseite des Herbstes.....die Fritten springen auf alles, was sich bewegt.

@The Doctor 





> weils hier noch andere Hollandangler gibt????|supergri|supergri:m


Jo. Da sind genug von der Sorte, die ich an "meinen" Stellen nicht haben muss. Ich habe mich da ein wenig umgetan und Ecken gefunden, auch wenn man da mal weiter fahren und dann laufen muss, schon ist wieder Ruhe, im übertragenen Sinne. 



> echt klasse Fische Gunter#6


 
Danke, hättest mal den davor sehen sollen.....ein absoluter Überknaller.



> Ich komme leider nur immer am Wochenende zum Angeln, -viel zu wenig|gr:|rolleyes


 
Ich nehme mir frei und muss dafür das ganze Wochenende arbeiten...so oder so....#c 



> naja, ich hoffe mal das es sich jetzt mal endlich ein bisschen abkühlt und somit das Suchen der Stachelritter nicht mehr so viel Zeit in Kauf nimmt


 
Das wird in diesem Monat wohl passieren, es geht aufwärts.:m 

Gruß


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Das mit den Hollandangler verstehe ich jetzt nicht|kopfkrat .
Ich angel sehr gerne in Holland.
Ist das jetzt auch schon was schlimmes?

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Bubbel2000 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

fisch ohne hintergrund: *******!!! fisch mit hässlichem hintergrund: auch *******!!! fisch mit hintergrund und die verdammten pottangler kommen um die ecke: am beschissesten ;-) hart erarbeitete stellen bzw. durch zufall gefundene hotspots würde ich hüten wie meinen augapfel. wieso soll ein fremder "meine fische" fangen, die ich erst suchen musste??? sorry, da hört meine soziale ader aber auf. ich schaufel mir doch nicht mein eigenes grab und fange selber nichts mehr.

ja, profilieren is schon ein mieses wort und bestimmt machen es nicht alle im board, ich kenne aber ein paar, die sich ganz sicher profilieren  ganz ehrlich: auch wenn mich selbst manche fotos annerven, ich muss ja nicht hinschauen, oder? da gibt es doch themen die mich mehr nerven als schlechte fotos, hintergrunddiskussionen und ichsagemeinestellennicht-labereien.

und irgendwie schaue ich mir gern fotos hier im board an, einfach darum, weil ich selbst gerne jeden fisch der hier drin ist fangen will, zumindest die meisten


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hintergründe verändern, das bringt mich auf Ideen! Endlich zwei schöne Hobby-Momente meines Lebens in einem Bild... 

Schade nur, dass jeder sehen kann, dass ich meinen ersten Hecht in Oschersleben gefangen habe...


----------



## Gunni77 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@snoek-1969 





> Das mit den Hollandangler verstehe ich jetzt nicht|kopfkrat .
> Ich angel sehr gerne in Holland.
> Ist das jetzt auch schon was schlimmes?


 
Nö, wieso soll das was schlimmes sein? Es ist halt so, das viele "Sportskollegen" aus D nach NL fahren. Darunter sind halt viele, die sich am Wasser aufführen wie sonstwas, sich über die Regeln hinwegsetzen und damit die deutschen Angler in misskredit bringen. Gerne bunken diese Leute alles was sie fangen, ungeachtet von Mindestmaß und sonstwas in mitgebrachten Plastiktüten. Weil diese Leute aber zumindest in einigen Fällen lesen können, hüten hier viele die Angelstellen wie einen Augapfel. Das zur Erklärung, niemand wollte dir zu nahe treten oder dir den Spaß am angeln in NL nehmen...#h 

Gruß


----------



## minden (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



octoputer schrieb:


> 1)Wenn ich eine bestimmte Stelle erkenne,oder erkennen lasse,macht es die Sache doch viel interessanter.
> 
> 2)Das ist doch alles alberner Patchworkschei....
> 
> ...


 
1) findest du es auch noch viel "interessanter" wenn dann plötzlich "alle" an der stelle fischen?

2) ja, für dich womöglich#h , vielleicht hast du aber auch noch keine negativen erfahrungen mit sowas gemacht,...

3) um weiterhin an dieser stelle, die zu einer bestimmten jahreszeit womöglich eine topstelle ist, weiterhin fangen zu können, und platz beim werfen zu haben

4) nein, es kann sein das er weniger fängt, aber an dieser stelle fängt mr. xy immerhin 5 mal so viel, wie anderso

5) versteh ich nicht|kopfkrat 

6) ja, aber auch andere sind dazu in der lage

7) ahh so,...ja, wenn du magst


-->wie gesagt, jedem das seine, der eine hat seine erfahrungen gemacht mit sowas, bei anderen steht es anscheinend noch aus sie zu machen,..naja viel spass dabei, und berichte mal, ob sich deine meinung dazu dann geändert hat....würd mich mal interessieren....


Aber nix für ungut,....ich glaube WIR sind |offtopic


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jetzt mal im Ernst! 
Wenn jemand eine Stelle ERKENNT, dann KENNT er sie ja schon: Er war schon DA und hat sie wahrscheinlich auch schon ausprobiert. 
Wenn er dort bis dato nix gefangen hat, wird sich das auch nicht so schnell ändern. Dann liegt's nämlich nicht an der Stelle, sondern an der Technik, der Tageszeit, oder, oder ....


----------



## minden (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> ...Wenn er dort bis dato nix gefangen hat, wird sich das auch nicht so schnell ändern.
> ...Dann liegt's nämlich nicht an der Stelle, sondern an der Technik, der Tageszeit, oder, oder ....


 
es gibt stellen, die sind in einem bestimmten zeitfenster sehr gut, zu einer anderen z.b jahreszeit aber grotten schlecht.

ich kenne beispielsweise eine stelle, die ist fast das ganze jahr über sehr schlecht,...sprich man fängt nicht wirklich viel dort,...

genau diese stelle, befischt mit der gleichen technik und ködern, liefert aber beispeilsweise in der kälteren jahreszeit ergebnisse, die einen teilweise über 30 barsche der kategorie ü 25cm bringen und das innerhalb kürzester zeit!

klar liegt es nicht nur an der stelle, aber wenn man dazu noch die zeit weiss, an der die stelle anscheinend gut ist, was man einfach am hintergrund sehen kann (sommer,winter,...), und dann auch noch ein wenig experimentierfreudig ist, was köder und führung angeht, so ist diese stelle auch für andere gut,...

wenn diese anderen (und auch deren freundes-freunde) dann gerne mal die tüte füllen, kann sowas schon sehr schädigend sein für das betreffende gewässer...!


----------



## octoputer (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Wasserpatscher
Genauso ist es,und so bleibt es.
Die Stelle alleine bringt dir nicht viel......eben nur Gewissheit das Fisch vor Ort ist,bzw. sich gelegentlich dort aufhält und gefangen wurde,und dann eventuell noch gefangen wird.
Alles Spekulatius.......Angeln eben.


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hihi...ist das hier der Photoshop-Arbeiten-Thread???  Nee mal im ernst, das hier ist ein weiteres Zeichen für den Verfall des AB und wir Angler mutieren zu Witzfiguren. Schreibt rein, was ihr Tolles gefangen habt, schafft Werte im Leben und lasst diese erbärmlichen Bilder stecken!!!


----------



## minden (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



octoputer schrieb:


> 1)Genauso ist es,und so bleibt es.
> 2)Die Stelle alleine bringt dir nicht viel......eben nur Gewissheit das Fisch vor Ort ist, bzw. sich gelegentlich dort aufhält und gefangen wurde,
> 3)und dann eventuell noch gefangen wird.
> 4)Alles Spekulatius.......Angeln eben.


 
1) jedem seine meinung dazu, ps. auch bitte mir!

2) naja, also ich rede auch von heissen stellen, nicht von stellen wo ab und an mal was gefangen wird, ach ja, und wenn fisch vor ort ist und man ihn nicht fängt,...an meiner stelle standen sie mit 7 leuten und haben mit pilkern "geangelt", sprich gerissen,...so kommt anscheinend auch fisch aus dem wasser, oder|kopfkrat 

3) na ist nur eine frage der zeit, und die ist ja relativ

4) naja, nicht nur,...denke mitlerweile wissen wir "alle" bescheid, das nicht nur glück einen einfluss auf den fangerfolg hat...


ABER, LASST ES UNS DABEI BELASSEN, JEDER HAT SEINE MEINUNG DAZU UND GUT IST, OK?|closed:


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Dr.ChaosAD schrieb:


> ... das hier ist ein weiteres Zeichen für den Verfall des AB ...



Tu quoque? O tempora, o mores!



Dr.ChaosAD schrieb:


> ...und wir Angler mutieren zu Witzfiguren.



Anglerwitze sind so alt wie das Angeln.



Dr.ChaosAD schrieb:


> ...schafft Werte im Leben...!



Das hinterläßt mich völlig ratlos! Meinst Du das im schwäbischen Sinne? (Entschuldigung, Schwaben!)


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Zuviel Asterix geschaut, was!?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



minden schrieb:


> es gibt stellen, die sind in einem bestimmten zeitfenster sehr gut, zu einer anderen z.b jahreszeit aber grotten schlecht.
> 
> ich kenne beispielsweise eine stelle, die ist fast das ganze jahr über sehr schlecht,...sprich man fängt nicht wirklich viel dort,...
> 
> ...


 
Nun Freunde,Boardies & Kritiker, 
ich sitzte hier in Chennai (alt Madras)unter dem Deckenventilator bei gut 32° und freu mich so drauf, 
dass in knapp 3std.mein Flug über Dubai mich nach Düss.bringt...& ich dann meine Lieben in die Arme nehmen kann nach mehr als 3Monaten:m 

aber was mich wirklich noch an dieser Stelle Intressieren würde! Wäre die Postleitzahl und der Name des Gewässers wo solch eine "GUTE ANZAHL" 
von Barschen gefangen wird in so kurzer Zeit!?|supergri 

Die Adresse bekomme ich dann selber heraus...


----------



## davis (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hey Ho!

Also Fotos zu bearbeiten wär mir viel zu stressig...find ich auch unnötig...ich mach gerne Bilder weil ich die gut finde...und wenn man halt markante Stellen auf seinem Bild verrät is man selbst schuld. Dann lasst die Fotos einfach draußen oder fotografiert so das im Hintergrund der Boden ist.

@Jana: Petri Heil zu den gestreiften Burschen!#6Schade um den dicken Brummer...den fängst sicher noch!




snoek-1969 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> Ich finde es auch albern jeden 80 cm Hecht hier reinzustellen.
> Da wo ich am Wochenede angle sind Hechte unter 90 cm nichts besonderes, und 3 Hechte / Tag auch nicht aussergewönlich.
> /quote]
> ...


----------



## honeybee (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



davis schrieb:


> @Jana: Petri Heil zu den gestreiften Burschen!#6Schade um den dicken Brummer...den fängst sicher noch!


 
Klar, am Samstag. Hab ich mir zumindest fest vorgenommen|supergri


----------



## minden (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

wie gesagt, macht es oder lasst es,....JEDEM DAS SEINE!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



davis schrieb:


> Hey Ho!
> 
> Wasn das fürn "Hecht-Paradies" wo ihr da fischt? Würd mich mal interessieren....
> 
> greetz


 
Das ist kein Geheimnis, d.h. ja nicht, dass jeder sofort jede Menge Hechte fängt der da hin fährt. 
Das ist das Veluwe Meer in Holland.
Ausser im Hochsommer ist da klasse auf Hecht. 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Dr.ChaosAD schrieb:


> Zuviel Asterix geschaut, was!?



Nee, is' nur Anglerlatein...


----------



## Veit (21. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nachdem ich gestern Pech hatte und einen, dem Widerstand nach zu urteilen, sehr ordentlichen Räuber nach zehn Sekunden Drill verloren hatte, war ich heute früh von 6 bis 7 Uhr nochmal ne Runde Spinnfischen an der Saale. Auf einen einen 8er Kopyto in perlweiß-glitter-grün bekam ich dann kurz bevor ich los musste einen Biss. Gleich merkte ich aber, dass es kein Zander war, denn der Fisch steig sofort zur Oberfläche auf und klatschte um sich. So konnte ich dann einen schönen Rapfen von 69 cm landen. Leider ist beim Versuch ein schönes Bild in der Morgendämmerung zu machen durch unglückliche Umstände meine Cam runtergefallen und der Akku machte sich selbstständig und landet im (zu) tiefen Wasser. Sehr ärgerlich, aber da sonst nur Schrammen zurückblieben, hätte es ja auch schlimmer kommen können. Deshalb nur ein Handypic.


----------



## Dorschi (21. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Feines Räpfchen! Na zum Glück nur der Akku! Mir ist dort mal eine Ersatzspule voll mit neuer Power pro abgeschmiert!
Da kannst Dir vorstellen, daß der Tag im Eimer war!


----------



## Veit (21. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Dorschi: Oh, das is echt sch... Etwa auch noch von ner Stella?


----------



## paul188 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ veitetri zum Rapfen

War heute morgen mit meinem Kumpel Heinz wieder an der Ruhr zum Spinnfischen.Nach zwei Hechtchen so um die 40 cm die Heinz fangen konnte,bekam ich auch meinen ersten und leider einzigen Biss ,der sich aber als fetter 82cm Hecht entpuppte.
Auch wenn es einigen nicht gefällt habe ich auch diesmal den Hintergrund des Bildes verändert.

Ein fettes Petri wünscht Paul!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				paul188;1296149Auch wenn es einigen nicht gefällt habe ich auch diesmal den Hintergrund des Bildes verändert.[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Ein schöner Hecht, aber höchstens eine 4- für den Freisteller! Das muss besser werden!


----------



## paul188 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@wasserpatscher : werde mir beim nächsten Bild mehr Mühe geben!:q


----------



## leipziger21 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war heute mit einem bordie bei uns an einem kanal und haben dort vom boot gefischt gefangen haben wir 9 kleine hechte sowie 2 schöne barsche alles in allem ein schöner angeltag und das bei nur 3 1/2 stunden fischen 

ps : habe das bild auch etwas verändert |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (21. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich weiß, wo Du warst!!! LOL


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (21. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

und den Barsch kenne ich auch...hähähähä!!!


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (21. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...persönlich!!!


----------



## leipziger21 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Dr.ChaosAD sie haben mich erwischt es stimmt der barsch stammt aus dem bodden und wurde vohriges jahr gefangen :q :q :q


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (21. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sind Sie wahnsinnig geworden, das hier öffentlich preis zu geben!?


----------



## Carpguru (21. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



leipziger21 schrieb:


> @ Dr.ChaosAD sie haben mich erwischt es stimmt der barsch stammt aus dem bodden und wurde vohriges jahr gefangen :q :q :q



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es im Bodden solche romantischen Inselchen mit Palmen gibt! :q


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (21. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Psssst: Herr Guru, bei dem Bild handelt es sich doch um eine Fotomontage...bitte nicht weitersagen!  Nicht, dass beim nächsten Boddenevent, die ganzen Barsche rausgefischt sind, von den bösen AB-Mitgliedern!


----------



## minden (21. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@chaos,...

mensch, nix zu tun, belass es doch einfach dabei als dauern zu sticheln,...du musst es doch nicht machen, ok?!


----------



## Ocrem (21. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit petri zum schicken rapfen

@basti wahnsinn , wie geil ist das denn?:q :q


----------



## Kurzer (22. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Absolut geil!

Hab irgendwo auch noch nen Bild welches ein bissl verändert wurde da der Fisch die Veröffentlichung nicht eingewilligt hat. Franky?! Saalezauberpic, you now what I mean ;->


----------



## trout (22. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war Gestern Abend wieder mal auf einem Kurztrip an der Saale mit nem Kumpel gewesen. Ergebnis eine schöner 45er Barsch mit fast 1,5 kg. Gefangen suf einen silbernen Spinner Gr3.
Nix Bild, da Fotomaschine nich mitgehabt. 
Trotz allem Zuredens schwimmt der Barsch nicht mehr. |evil: 
Immer diese dummen Blechfische .

Thats Life trout


----------



## Dorschi (22. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri heil zum SUPER- BARSCH!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Man will ja hier gute Photos sehen und nicht irgendwas zerschnippeltes.... Also findet man entweder ein Hintergrund, der keinen Hinweis auf den Fangplatz gibt oder lässt das eben ganz sein... Ich meine, so schwer ist das doch auch nicht, eine passende Kameraeinstellung zu finden, auch wenn man von oben fotografieren muss und nur die Erde/Rasen im Hintergrund hat...


Genau, so schwierig kann es mit einem allgemeinen Foto doch nicht sein. Und imZeitalter der Digicam kann man mehrere machen, einmal mit mehr Wasser etc. und einmal vor neutralem Hintergrund. Was ist dabei? :g :m


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nachdem heute auf Gufi rein garnichts ging konnte ich heute 2 Rapfen auf Binker in der Elbe landen. Der größere hatte 47cm. Sie wurden releast. Hier ist der kleinere zu sehen:


----------



## Hacker (22. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Eh du bist doch verrückt. Den hintergrund hier mit reinzustellen. Naja morgen werd ich wohl mal an die Elbe fahren.  So ein schwachsinn mit den umgeänderten fotos


----------



## froggy31 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Lachsfang an der Sieg s. Thread "Bachforellenpirsch"


----------



## FreeLee (23. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mahlzeit die Herren:

Darf ich vorstellen, mein Abendessen! 

48 cm lang, 1,3 kg schwer. Gefangen auf nen weißen 8 Gramm Doppelschwanztwister an einem unserer Vereinsseen.

Der Bursche hat nicht aufn Teller gepasst, war aber mal wieder so riiichtich legger!
#6


----------



## honeybee (23. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Heute mal nix auf KuKö......sondern auf Tauwurm.






Und hier Nummer 2...


----------



## Veit (23. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war heute Spinnfischen an der Elbe und das sehr erfolgreich. Ich traf mich gemeinsam mit den Boardis Marco O. und Karpfenchamp um an einem Buhnenfeld auf Zanderjagd zu gehen. Bereits nach wenigen Würfen, fing Marco auf einen 12 cm Kopyto in reinweiß-fluogelb einen Hecht von gut 50 cm. Ich bekam dann einen guten Biss auf einen 8 cm-Kopyto in perlweiß-kristall-glitter und konnte nach kurzen, aber spritzigem Drill einen prächtigen Elb-Hecht von 82 cm landen, welcher nach kurzem Fotoshooting wieder schwimmen durfte (Foto wird noch nachgereicht, sobald es mir Karpfenchamp geschickt hat). In der Folgezeit sah es ausgesprochen schlecht aus. Bisse blieben fast völlig aus. Doch dann gabs bei Marco endlich wieder einen Fischkontakt. Ein Nachwuchszander von gut 40 cm hatte seinen weißgelben Kopyto geschnappt. Kurz darauf schnappte noch ein 55er Zander auf den gleichen Köder zu. Ich konnte dann an selbiger Stelle noch einen Barsch auf den 8er in perlweißkristallglitter fangen. Aufs Foto hab ich verzichtet, da es ja hier wahrlich schon mehr als genug Bilder von halbstarken Barschen zu sehen gibt . |uhoh: Karpfenchamp hatte auch noch einen Fischkontakt, aber leider stieg der Bursche gleich wieder aus. Später schien es, als hätte er endlich einen Räuber sicher am Haken, jedoch war es leider nur eine von außen gehakte Güster. Echt schade, dass er nix erwischt hat und noch dazu ne Menge Gummifische hat hängen lassen, aber irgendwann bricht der Bann bestimmt auch bei ihm mal. Karpfenchamp und Marco mussten dann wieder auf den Heimweg, ich angelte aber weiter, da ich schließlich noch einen Zander fangen wollte...
***Fortsetzung folgt***


----------



## Veit (23. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich probierte mein Glück weiter an einer Buhne, die mir schon einmal ziemlich viele Bisse gebracht hatte und blieb bei meinem Lieblings-Elbköder dem perlweißkristallglitter-farbigen Kopyto. Und dann hing auch endlich ein Zander an meinem Haken. 59 cm maß der Fisch. Ich beharkt den Grund weiter und der nächste Biss ließ nicht lange auf sich warten. Diesmal waren die typischen Zander-Kopfstöße deutlich kräftiger und so konnte ich dann einen wunderschönen Stachelritter von 75 cm an Land hieven. Danach folgten ein Barsch und ein paar Fehlbisse und gerade als Boardi Tilo, der sich, nachdem ich den Fang des 75er telefonisch gemeldet hatte auch entschlossen hatte dazuzukommen, eintraf, war ich dabei den nächsten Zander von 55 cm zu landen. Kurz darauf erwischte ich auch noch einen weiteren Fisch von 61 cm. Tilo hatte in kurzer Folge dann auch noch zwei Fehlbisse, so dass für ihn heute leider nur die Rolle des Fotografen blieb, wofür ich ihm aber sehr danken möchte. Er hätte sich genau wie Karpfenchamp auch wenigstens einen Zander verdient, aber beim Angeln gehört eben auch das Glück dazu am richtigen Ort zur richtigen Zeit zu sein und das hatte ich heute eben. Und dazu auch noch das Glück keinen einzigen Köder durch einen Hänger zu verlieren, was an der Elbe auch Seltenheitswert hat. 
Als langsam die Sonne unterging und das Beißen völlig aufgehört hatte, beendete ich dann sehr zufrieden den guten Angeltag und das mit zwei Zander im Gepäck, die ich mir für ein großes Familienessen mal wieder mitgenommen hab, die anderen schwimmen natürlich wieder.


----------



## USA (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

woow petri!!
Klasse fische, vor allem die zander!
Wie machst du das immer???
Alle nur mit gummifisch gefangen?? Du fängst ja einen nach dem anderen...|kopfkrat
...in der elbe muss es ja nur so von zandern wimmeln
ich glaub du musst mir mal ne lehrstunde in sachen zanderangeln geben:q

so, mach mich heut auch auf die reise, allerdings nur für drei stunden

Sers


----------



## Veit (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ USA: Viel Erfolg wünsche ich dir! 
Ja die Elbe ist sicherlich eines der besten Zandergewässer Deutschlands, vielleicht sogar das beste.Man muss allerdings auch richtig mit Gummifischen umgehen können um dort Zander zu fangen, das gilt natürlich auch für andere Gewässer.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

....und vor allem muss man wohl Stellen kennen, die es lohnt, so befischen  die hast du wohl gefunden...


----------



## Sholar (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit: dickes Petri! du machst das immer so Spielendleicht hehe!!! Ich warte noch immer auf Stachelritter Nummer1!!!!

Du meinst das man mit den Dingern richtig fischen können muss, du kannst es also nimm uns mal nen Video auf *gg*


----------



## Waagemann (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Leute schöne Fische!!!!Aber bei mir geht NICHTS ich war bestimmt in den letzten schon 5-10+ mal spinnen und nie ging was!?
Geht ihr zur Angelmesse in Markleeberg vom 13.-15.10.06?

Mfg waagemann


----------



## Veit (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Sholar: Die Führung ist nicht einmal so schwierig, jedenfalls wenn man sich wie ich der viel beschriebenen Faulenzertechnik bedient. Schwieriger ist es schon das richtigen Bleikopfgewicht zu finden. Dann ist oftmals auch die richtige Farbe entscheidend (wobei das bei anderen Kunstködern natürlich auch gilt). Richtig problematisch wirds für den Anfänger aber, wenns darum geht Bisse zu erkennen und zu verwerten. Oft ist es nur ein leichtes zupfen und wenn jetzt nicht der Anhieb aus der Pistole geschossen kommt, ist der Fisch meist auch wieder fort. Viele Hänger und Abrisse sind beim Gummifischangeln auch ganz normal und müssen leider auch sein. Viele Einsteiger schreckt das ab. Ich habe selbst jahrelang nur auf Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler gefangen. Doch gerade wenns um Zander geht, können all diese Köder inin keinster Weise mit einem gut geführten Gummifisch mithalten. Ausnahmen in bestimmten Situationen bestätigen auch hierbei die Regel.
Auch für Hechte ist dieser Ködertyp manchmal unschlagbar.
Für mich ist Gummi mittlerweile ganz oft erste Wahl geworden, da ich damit zuverlässig Hechte und Zander fange und ungewollte Beifänge größtenteils ausbleiben.


----------



## mortal (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo alle zusammen.

wie finde ich am bestens , wo die Zander sich aufhalten?


----------



## USA (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So bin vor einer stunde zurückgekommen, ausbeute waren zwei schöne regenbogenforellen auf wurm, auf zander habe ich es allerdings bedingt der tageszeit und der angelzeit nicht versucht...aber nächstes WE mach ich mich richtig auf den weg und werd dann auch berichten.


----------



## Sholar (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit: wo gibts denn ne gute anleitung zur Faullänzertechnik?

Naja bei uns in der Erft ist der Boden meist steinig dadurch wirds denke ich noch schwieriger durch die leichten händer an den Steinkanten oder?


----------



## mortal (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Veit. 

ich würde auch gern mehr über deine Faulenzer-Methode wissen.

Freue mich auf dein Feedback.


----------



## USA (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Sholar schrieb:


> @veit: wo gibts denn ne gute anleitung zur Faullänzertechnik?


dat is ne gute frage!!!
wenn du uns aufklären könntest wäre das super!:m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Sholar schrieb:


> wo gibts denn ne gute anleitung zur Faullänzertechnik?


 
*Methode A: Faulenzermethode

Werfen Sie aus und lassen den Köder an gestraffter Schnur auf den Grund sinken (teilweise kommt schon in dieser Absinkphase kurz vor dem aufschlagen auf Grund der Biss). Halten Sie die Rute starr in der 10 Uhr Position und bewegen den Köder nur durch den (variablen) Schnureinzug der Rolle. Das kann so aussehen, dass Sie eine schnelle Kurbelumdrehung machen, den Köder wieder (an gestraffter Schnur) auf Grund sinken lassen dann zwei Kurbelumdrehungen, Grund, eine …. ganz nach Belieben, wie Sie das für richtig halten. Wenn Sie den Köder gegen die Strömung einkurbeln, kann auch eine halbe Kurbelumdrehung ausreichen, um den Köder etwa 20-30 cm vom Grund abzuheben, im Stillwasser hingegen können sogar 3 schnelle Kurbelumdrehungen mit der Rolle notwendig sein, das ist immer von den äußeren Umständen des Gewässers abhängig! Viel höher als 30 cm sollten Sie den Köder allerdings nicht vom Grund abheben, das hat sich (zumindest bei mir) als wenig fischträchtig erwiesen. 

**Methode B: Jig- oder Zupfmethode

Hier gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten, wie Sie die Köderführung gestalten können.

Anfängern empfehle ich folgende Methode. Halten Sie nach dem Auswurf die Rute in der 10 -11 Uhr Position und lassen den Köder an gestraffter Schnur auf Grund sinken. Senken Sie die Rute dann ab in die 9 Uhr Position und nehmen gleichzeitig die jetzt schlaff gewordene Schnur mit der Rolle auf, ohne dabei den Gummifisch vom Grund abzuheben. Machen Sie nun mit dem Handgelenk einen schnellen Ruck mit der Rute nach oben, sodass die Rute wieder in der 10-11 Uhr Position ist und lassen den Köder, ohne Rute und Rolle zu bewegen, auf Grund sinken. Beginnen Sie nun wieder mit dem Absenken der Rute auf 9 Uhr, Schnur aufnehmen u.s.w. bis der Köder vor Ihren Füssen angekommen ist, bzw. der Köder aus dem fängigen Bereich heraus ist und werfen neu aus.

Profis machen das ein wenig abgewandelt, die nehmen die Schnur sofort nach dem Anrucken mit sehr schnellen Kurbelumdrehungen in der Absinkphase des Köders auf und können den Köder sofort nach dem Auftreffen auf Grund mit einem neuen Ruck erneut vom Grund abheben und leben einhauchen! Das erfordert allerdings sehr viel Fingerspitzengefühl, Übung und Erfahrung, weil der Gummifisch in seiner Absinkphase gleichmäßig auf Grund sinken muss und in dieser Phase nicht durch unfachmännisches Einkurbeln der (immer straffen!!!) Schnur gestört werden darf! Ein abgestuftes, ungleichmäßiges Absinken bringt keine Bisse! Daher lieber auf die Anfängermethode des Zupfangelns oder aber die Faulenzermethode zurückgreifen! Das sieht vielleicht ein wenig bescheiden aus, bringt aber wesentlich mehr Bisse, als die nur halb richtig ausgeführte Methode der Profis, darauf beißt nämlich garnix!

Methode AB: Die Freestyle-Methode

Wenn Sie beide Methoden beherrschen, können Sie diese auch miteinander kombinieren, ich nenne es Freestyle-Jigging. Dabei sind den Bewegungen des Köders keine Grenzen gesetzt und das kann Beispielsweise so aussehen: Nach dem Auswerfen und auf Grund sinken lassen, rucken Sie den Köder leicht vom Grund hoch und beginnen mit dem langsamen Einkurbeln der Schnur, sodass der Köder gleichmäßig langsam knapp über Grund schwimmt. Hören Sie nach 10 mal Kurbeln damit auf, sodass der Köder anfängt abzusinken und geben dem Köder kurz vor dem Auftreffen auf Grund noch einen Ruck, sodass der Köder erneut ein Stück hochgeht, um Ihn anschließend ganz auf Grund absinken zu lassen. Heben Sie ihn dann wieder ein Stück vom Grund hoch und kurbeln ihn dann wieder gleichmäßig knapp über Grund ein. Das kann auch über eine Strecke von 10 m oder mehr geschehen. Beißfaule Zander haben manchmal die Angewohnheit, dem Köder nur hinterher zu schwimmen ohne ihn zu schnappen, mit den ganz seltenen Rucken können Sie aber auch an solchen Tagen den Beißreflex beim Zander auslösen und den Fisch zum Zuschnappen verleiten. Dieses Problem an schwierigen Tagen gibt es auch bei der Faulenzermethode und der Zupfmethode. Sobald Sie allerdings im monotonen Bewegungsschema des Köders etwas ändern, gibt es den Biss! Fischen Sie 5 m Faulenzermethode, 5 m Zupfmethode, 5 m Freestyle, quer durcheinander, die Reihenfolge ist egal, Hauptsache im Bewegungsablauf des Köders kehrt keine Monotonie ein. Mit einer abwechslungsreichen Köderführung fangen Sie insgesamt wesentlich besser! Sie sollten allerdings stets darauf achten, den Köder immer an gestraffter Schnur absinken zu lassen. Selbst wenn Sie den Köder auf einer Länge von 40-50 m über Grund führen, es genügt bereits ein unachtsames Fallenlassen des Köders auf Grund und es ist vorbei mit der Herrlichkeit und Sie haben an dieser Stelle ausgespielt. Der Zander oder Zanderschwarm, dem Sie dies vorgeführt haben, wird sich hüten und sich anschließend noch für Ihren Köder interessieren!*

Quelle:www.koeder-shop.de


----------



## USA (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wow danke!


----------



## Kuschi777 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Echt super der Bericht snoek-1969

Werd ich das nächste mal gleich bei uns am see ausprobieren.
Wie fangt ihr eigentlich noch euren großen zander nämlich bei uns ims see ist einer min 18Pfd.
Das was man so genau weil wir einen anderen see abegelassen hab um in auszubagern und der Zander in den anderen hineingekommen ist.


----------



## Kuschi777 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

WEr rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## Veit (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Snoek, hat schon alles schön beschrieben, da muss ich mir ja garnicht mehr die Finger wundtippen. Besten Dank!
Und hier noch das Bild von meinem 82er Elb-Hecht gestern. Danke@ Karpfenchamp für Fotografieren und schicken.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



USA schrieb:


> woow petri!!
> Klasse fische, vor allem die zander!
> Wie machst du das immer???
> Alle nur mit gummifisch gefangen?? Du fängst ja einen nach dem anderen...|kopfkrat
> ...


 
So leicht isses nicht!! Ich hatte jetzt schon mehrere Lehrstunden in Sachen Zander und habe immer noch keinen beim Spinnfischen gefangen. Meinen einzigen bisher an einem Teich wo man keine Zander vermutet und der ging auf Madenbündel(!!!!) beim Karpfenangeln. Er hatte regulär geschluckt und war aber nur 45cm. Wie Veit gesagt hat: Man muss mit Gummifischen umgehen können. Hoffentlich kriege ich den Dreh bald auch raus. Angle ja auch immer mit Faulenzermethode. Und nicht in jeder Buhne stehen Zander. Bis gestern Bisse kamen und Marco die ersten Zander hatte waren es ettliche Buhnen.


----------



## mortal (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo snoek-1969,
das werde ich morgen ausprobieren. ich bedanke mich im voraus


----------



## Ocrem (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri veit, 
hast ja ne schicke strecke gemacht


----------



## Balzaa (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo, war dieses wochenende ma in meiner früheren heimat am Bleilochstausee..
 Endlich konnt ich ma wieder mit meinem Vater vom Boot angeln..
Gestern nachmittag gings dann gegen 14.00 Uhr los.. erstma ufernah und die Felsen angefahren.. Barsche waren schon da und haben auch gebissen.. nur die größe stimmte noch nich so ganz.. haben dann so gegen 17.00 Uhr dann nochma ne andere stelle angefahren.. und siehe da.. schon hats besser gezappelt.. außer uns waren noch 2 andere boote dort, die ebenfalls gut gefangen haben..
 Hier ma paar einblicke..

@honeybee: den roten milan kennst ja.. könnt es sein das du auch dort angelst? Bei so nem Dorf das mit Z anfängt?


----------



## Ocrem (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

nen paar feine barsche habt ihr da gefangen

petri dazu


----------



## Sholar (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

is das nicht ein und der selbe?


petri zu dem/den barsch/-en!!!!


----------



## honeybee (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Balzaa schrieb:


> @honeybee: den roten milan kennst ja.. könnt es sein das du auch dort angelst? Bei so nem Dorf das mit Z anfängt?



Bei so nem Dorf was mit Z anfängt? Meinst sicherlich Zo...ten, oder?:q
Sind bis jetzt noch nicht so weit mit dem Boot gekommen, da wir immer in Saalburg das Boot zu Wasser lassen. Aber in der Z Bucht waren wir schon. Letzte Woche sind wir bis zur Ruhebene gekommen.

Die Barsche wollen dieses Jahr noch nicht so recht. Viele kleine und wenig gute. Das Wasser ist noch zu warm und ne Menge Kleinfisch ist noch unterwegs. Wird Zeit, das es mal kühler wird.
Wie sah es denn jetzt mit den Algen aus?


----------



## Balzaa (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke..
waren insgesamt 5 barsche Ü30 und viele kleinere die wieder schwimmen und nochn stück wachsen könn..

@honeybee: jep genau das habsch gemeint..
naja in ufernähe war es noch etwas grün, aber weiter drausen gings mit algen..

Hat auf jeden fall ne menge spaß gemacht und das wetter war auch super.. denk wenns kühler wird werd ich auf jeden fall nochma losziehn..


----------



## Veit (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wollte eigentlich heute ne Angelpause machen, naja, war dann aber abends doch nochmal ne gute Stunde los an die Saale. Gute Entscheidung! Ich hatte vier Bisse auf Gummifisch. Die ersten beiden hingen leider nicht, der dritte war zum meinem Entsetzen ein Döbel, der vierte aber ein 62er Zander. Köder: 8 cm Kopyto in perl-glitter-schwarz. Danach konnte ich dann auch zufrieden wieder nach Hause. Sorry, da meine eigene Digicam momentan (noch) uneinsetzbar ist nach dem Maleur letzte Woche nur ein besch...enes Handypic.


----------



## Ocrem (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

du legst ja mal wieder ganzschön vor nach deiner letzten tiefphase

petri mein bester#6


----------



## honeybee (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Balzaa schrieb:


> @honeybee: jep genau das habsch gemeint..
> naja in ufernähe war es noch etwas grün, aber weiter drausen gings mit algen..
> 
> Hat auf jeden fall ne menge spaß gemacht und das wetter war auch super.. denk wenns kühler wird werd ich auf jeden fall nochma losziehn..



Wart ihr mal an der komischen Plattform vom Milan? Liegt in der Steilwand drüben. Da hatten wir dran festgemacht und gute Erfolge mit kleinen Zockern gehabt.....


----------



## Veit (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Ocrem schrieb:


> du legst ja mal wieder ganzschön vor nach deiner letzten tiefphase
> 
> petri mein bester#6



Danke!
Denke wenns jetzt kühler wird und das Wasser endlich steigt (vorrausgesetzt es regnet auch endlich mal) wirds auch an der Saale immer besser mit den Räubern. Kannst ja dann mal wieder vorbeikommen. Aber wir haben ja auch noch ne Rechnung an deinem Hechtsee offen. :m


----------



## Sholar (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit magste ned ma so 20 Zander die du fängst mit nem navi austatten udn zu mir schicken!? looooool


----------



## Veit (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Sholar: Bei dir gibts bestimmt auch ein paar gute Zandergewässer in der Nähe. Man muss sich nur umhören und dann selbst testen. Irgendwann klappts dann mit Sicherheit auch. Nur nicht zu früh die Flinte ins Korn werfen. Die besten Chancen auf Zander hat man meiner Meinung nach in Flüssen, da sie dort nicht so vorsichtig sind und sich dementsprechend leichter überlisten lassen als in Seen.


----------



## Sholar (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit: naja ich wohne 30 km vom Rhein weg das is nun so der nächste grössere Fluss hier wo wohl viele zander sind! Allerdings fehlt mir das Geld und die Zeit immer dahin zu fahren! hier an der Erft werden hin und weider mal welche gefangen!!! ich mach die tage mal Fotos und schick dir ne Beschreibung als Text dabei dann kannse mir ja mal paar direkte Tipps geben wenns oke ist!?

Mfg gn8 Sholar


----------



## Ocrem (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit
jo kömmer auf jeden fall mal wieder machen#6


----------



## Ocrem (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Sholar schrieb:


> @veit: naja ich wohne 30 km vom Rhein weg das is nun so der nächste grössere Fluss hier wo wohl viele zander sind! Allerdings fehlt mir das Geld und die Zeit immer dahin zu fahren!


 
der rhein ist doch optimal, und so teuer werden bei euch die zugtickes doch auch nicht sein?


----------



## w3azle (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

lol
na dann veit fang ma an mit ferndiagnosen obs da zander gibt.
ich meine er kann ja auch google earth nehmen und bald für jeden urlaubsort ne analyse machen  ^^
(ist nicht bös gemeint)

gruß und gute nacht


----------



## Veit (25. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hehe, mal sehen was sich machen lässt.


----------



## USA (25. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich heute ne Angelpause machen, naja, war dann aber abends doch nochmal ne gute Stunde los an die Saale. Gute Entscheidung! Ich hatte vier Bisse auf Gummifisch. Die ersten beiden hingen leider nicht, der dritte war zum meinem Entsetzen ein Döbel, der vierte aber ein 62er Zander. Köder: 8 cm Kopyto in perl-glitter-schwarz. Danach konnte ich dann auch zufrieden wieder nach Hause. Sorry, da meine eigene Digicam momentan (noch) uneinsetzbar ist nach dem Maleur letzte Woche nur ein besch...enes Handypic.


Also du bist wirklich der Meister aller Meister beim zanderangeln.-....#6
Ich glaub langsam wirklich dass ich bei dir mal vorbeischaun werde:m und du kannst mir dann mal deine gummifischführung vom feinsten zeigen!!  Die zander müssen sich ja nur so auf deine gummis stürzen, Respekt!!
...du müsstest echt mal ein video aufnehmen von "*deiner Faulenzertechnik*"!!!|wavey:
...ich staune immerwieder von deinen schönen und vorallem vielen fische(zander), und ich warte immernoch auf meinen ersten zander:c:c:c
naja next week a new chance...


----------



## Veit (25. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ USA: Die Feinheiten dieser Methode hat mir auch nur ein Angelkollege beigebracht, der mal nen Kurs bei Jörg Strehlow mitgemacht hat. Der ist eigentlich der Erfinder oder zumindest Perfektionierer dieser Methode. 
Allerdings gilt es dann immernoch die besten Köder(farben) und natürlich Stellen für sein Gewässer zu finden und da ist man natürlich selbst gefragt.
Sicherlich gibt es noch andere gute Zanderangler, wobei es in der Tat nur noch ein paar wenige Angler gibt, die hier an der Saale dieses Jahr soviele maßige Zander gefangen haben wie ich, allerdings gingen davon ja auch einige auf das Konto des guten alten Köderfisches, welchen man beim Zanderangeln auch nicht verachten sollte, denn er ist nach meiner Erfahrung in manchen Situationen tödlich. Manchmal ist aber halt auch der Kunstköder im Vorteil. Da gilt es wiederrum auch die optimale Methode zu finden.


----------



## schwarzeMann (25. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

veit@ Na dann,
ein dickes petri zu der Fangstrecke vom Wochende!!!:m 

mfg sM :g


----------



## mortal (25. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Veit(Zandermeister). 

ich würde auch gern mal mit dir auf Zander gehen.
Welche Farbe bevorzugen die Zander zur Zeit?


----------



## Sholar (25. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich sag ja Veit sollte mal ein Video aufnhemen wie er das macht dami wir auch alle was davon haben *gg*!!!

Fotos mache ich wenn cih diese Woche angeln gehe Veit! Hoffe es ist oke für dich!?

eine Frage noch warum sit es eigentlich so wichtig dfirekt anzuschlagen beissen die so vorsichtig und oder lassen direkt los?

und in der Beschreibung steht das wenn nicht sihc die der Zander hüten wird nochmal zu beissen!!!! wieso?


Danke für die Tipps und Hilfe schonmal!!!!


greez Sholar


----------



## Veit (25. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war heute abend wieder an der Saale. Hatte auch wieder ein paar Bisse auf Gufi und konnte dann auch einen Fisch haken. Zu meiner Enttäuschung kam er sofort an die Oberfläche und es war dann einer der hier an der Saale eher seltenen  Alande. Ein stattliches Exemplar, dass den 8er Kopyto regelrecht inhaliert hatte, aber nicht dass was ich wollte.

@ mortal: Das ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer sehr unterschiedlich, darum kann ich es dir leider nicht genau sagen, was bei dir am fängigsten ist.
Ich bin persönlich ein Fan von Naturfarben. Silberne, Weiße, Schwarzweiße (ähnlich Weißfischen) oder auch grüne Gummis (ähnlich Barsch) sind meine Favoriten an fast allen Gewässern und ich fang darauf auch am besten. Zwar habe ich auch schon Situationen erlebt wo nur Schockfarben was brachten, aber die eher natürlichen Farben gehen meiner Meinung nach fast immer und sind langfristig auch am fängigsten. Die Betonung liegt auf langfristig, denn gerade bei sehr trübem Wasser oder wenn es darum geht einen Räuber, der garkeinen Hunger gar, zu einem "Reizbiss" zu verleiten bringen Schockfarben manchmal mehr, doch eher natürliche Farben sind nunmal IMMER für einen Fisch gut, weil sie eben die natürliche Beute des Räubers imitieren und meiner Meinung nach beißen HEchte und Zander in den meisten Fällen auf einen Kunstköder weil sie einfach Hunger haben. Und hat schonmal einer gelbe, rote oder blaue Beutefische gesehen?! Dazu kommt, dass viele Angler zwar mit Gummifisch angeln, aber in den Köderboxen sieht es meist ziemlich bunt aus. Gerade gelb ist und bleibt die am meisten benutze Farbe, wenn ich so an den Gewässern schaue, aber ob sie auch die meisten Fische bringt, glaube ich kaum.

@ Sholar: Versuche das demnächst (Freitag vielleicht) mal mit dem Video, hab sowas bisher noch nie gemacht. Hoffe es klappt!
Ich habe selbst schon das Beißverhalten eines Zanders in Natura beobachten können. Er saugt den Beutefisch so schnell ein, das man es kaum bemerkt, aber wenn ihm was spanisch vorkommt, spuckt er ihn sofort wieder aus. Und du musst bedenken, dass der Zander schon unterscheiden kann ob er einen echten Fisch oder Gummi im Maul hat. Schlägt man nicht sofort an, hat der Zander den Köder schon wieder aus, da er merkt, dass er nicht echt ist und dazu auch eventuell noch Widerstand durch die gestraffte Schnur spürt.
Letzteres würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen, zumindest habe ich bei Hechten schon anderes erlebt. Ich fing dieses Jahr einen Hecht, der zuvor mindestens schon fünf oder sechs Mal den Gummifisch kurz attakiert hatte und zwei Mal sogar ganz kurz schon hing. Trotzdem hat er immer wieder zugeschnappt bis ich ihn dann doch noch landen konnte. Sicherlich ein Extremfall, aber ich will damit nur sagen, dass ein Fisch durchaus noch ein zweites Maul zubeißt falls er nicht gleich hängengeblieben ist.


----------



## fantazia (26. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hi,
war eben nochmal kurz für 3 stunden mitn boot aufm see spinnen.konnte einen barsch auf twister fangen und einen hecht auf effzett.

http://img216.*ih.us/img216/6201/0000186gu6.jpg
http://img211.*ih.us/img211/5836/0000183bk3.jpg


----------



## AngelAndy20 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

*Schweden :m *


----------



## USA (26. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wooow coole geschichte, da mit schweden!

@ fantazia:
Petri schöne burschen haste da erwischt!!
Darf ich erfahren wo das ist? Sieht aus wie am kleinen brombachsee unter der brücke....?!#6


----------



## fantazia (26. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

danke fürs petri#h
jo darfst du|supergridas is der grosse eutiner see.


----------



## Veit (26. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na denne Petri zu euren Erfolgen!


----------



## Michi#1 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

konnte am wochenende im meinem Vereinsgewässer meinen ersten Hecht fangen!
Zwar nicht sehr professionell, sondern mit routirenden Forellenteig!
das Vorfach war auch schon angeraut und wäre bald gerissen...


----------



## Der-Hechter (26. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Michi!#6


----------



## mortal (26. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Veit.

[SIZE=-1]Was denkst du über den[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1] *Fin-S Fish*?[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## fantazia (26. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



mortal schrieb:


> Hallo Veit.
> 
> [SIZE=-1]Was denkst du über den[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1] *Fin-S Fish*?[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]


hi,
könnt ihr sowas nich vielleicht bitte per pn regeln?
es geht hier im raubfischfänge


petri zum ersten hecht michi#6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (26. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Veit ich gehe dieses WE auch wieder an die Zanderstelle nachdem Marco mir die Kopytos gebracht hat. Und dann gehts hoffentlich rund. Ich denke mal da fange ich dann auch mindestens einen. Habe ja durch einen beweglichen Ferientag und den 3. Oktober ein 4 Tage Wochenende. Da ich am 3. weg bin gehe ich dann am Freitag, evt. Samstag, Sonntag und am Montag angeln. Wenn da keiner beißt................ .

Könntest ja mitkommen wenn du Zeit hast. Vielleicht hat Marco auch Zeit...


----------



## Veit (26. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ KC: Ich habe am Wochenende wahrscheinlich keine Zeit großartig angeln zu gehen. Am 2. hab ich auch frei, da werde ich aber eine neue Zanderstelle an einem anderen Fluss antesten, die mir schon mehrmals empfohlen wurde und erst am 3. will ich mit meine Angelfreund Hendrik eine Spinntour an die Elbe machen. Da werden wir dann erstmal die Zander einsammeln, die du noch übrig gelassen hast. *gg*
@ mortal: Ich fische nur Kopyto und sandra. Hab zwar solche Teile wie den Fin-Fish auch schon probiert, aber meist gleich nach ein paar Würfen wieder abgemacht. Mir fehlt irgendwie das Vertrauen zu den Dingern.


----------



## JohnvanJerk (26. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Michi.

Ein richtig dickes Petri zu deinem ersten Hecht. Das werden sicher noch ganz viele Hechte in deinem Leben folgen. 

Weiter so !!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Michi#1 schrieb:


> konnte am wochenende im meinem Vereinsgewässer meinen ersten Hecht fangen!
> Zwar nicht sehr professionell, sondern mit routirenden Forellenteig!
> das Vorfach war auch schon angeraut und wäre bald gerissen...


.

Petri zu deinem ersten Hecht.#6 
Der erste Hecht ist immer was ganz besonders.Die Grösse spielt überhaupt keine Rolle.
Über meinen ersten Hecht damals habe ich mich auch 1000mal mehr gefreut, wie später über so machen "meter".
Und der war gerade mal 50 cm.
Den Haken,mit dem ich den ersten gafangen habe,(vor gut 20 Jahren) habe ich immer noch. Habe ich letzten noch in meinem Angelkeller gefunden.


----------



## fantazia (27. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hi,
war eben nochmal kurz mit der spinnrute unterwegs.
konnte meinen ersten zander in diesem jahr fangen.
war leider bissle zu klein#cnaja was solls......
in paar jahren wenn er grösser is sehen wir uns wieder:q
sons ging nich viel ausser 3 kleinen hechten und 2 die ausgeschlitzt sind.
http://img245.*ih.us/img245/1038/0000191ju3.jpg


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (27. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Irgendwie haben die Hechte keinen hunger.
Ich habe es öfters letzte Woche probiert,nur ein kleiner hat gebissen und hat vor dem Boot das weite gesucht.
Heute habe ich es mal an 3 verschiedene Seen versucht und konnte nur einen kleinen Barsch von 23cm landen.
Ich denke mal wenn es kühler wird wirds wieder besser.

http://img222.*ih.us/img222/7144/barsch23cmcu9.th.jpg


----------



## Promachos (28. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Veit ich gehe dieses WE auch wieder an die Zanderstelle nachdem Marco mir die Kopytos gebracht hat. Und dann gehts hoffentlich rund. Ich denke mal da fange ich dann auch mindestens einen. Habe ja durch einen beweglichen Ferientag und den 3. Oktober ein 4 Tage Wochenende. Da ich am 3. weg bin gehe ich dann am Freitag, evt. Samstag, Sonntag und am Montag angeln. Wenn da keiner beißt................ .
> 
> Könntest ja mitkommen wenn du Zeit hast. Vielleicht hat Marco auch Zeit...


 
Dann vergiß aber nicht, Deinen Usernamen zu ändern!|supergri 

Gruß und Petri
Promachos


----------



## fantazia (28. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hi,
war heut mal wieder mit der spinnrute unterwegs.konnte neben vielen untermaßigen 2 maßige landen.einer 50cm der andere 60cm.beide konnten einen effzett blinker nich wiederstehen.

http://img172.*ih.us/img172/3162/0000199id0.jpg
http://img150.*ih.us/img150/2339/0000200cg1.jpg


----------



## Ocrem (28. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri fantazia#6 und wieder aufm guten alten effzett blinker


----------



## fantazia (28. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Ocrem schrieb:


> petri fantazia#6  und wieder aufm guten alten eefzett blinker


danke#hangel auch zu 98% nur mit effzett auf hecht.


----------



## Veit (28. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ fantazia: Petri zu den Hechtis!
Jaja, der gute alte Effzett! Mir hat er bislang auch die meisten Hechten gebracht und es waren echt schöne Kerle dabei. Leider angle ich mittlerweile kaum noch damit, eigentlich ein Fehler, aber bei dem Kunstköderangebot heutzutage ist es zumindest für mich halt reizvoll auch mal was anderes zu probieren, auch wenn dadurch auch der eine oder andere Schneidertag zustande kommt.


----------



## Waagemann (29. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jo ich kann auch mal wieder was melden zwar keine riese aber mal wieder was schmuckes.gebissen hat er auf ein ca.7 cm großen rotauge das eigentlich für einen  barsch bestimmt war#c !das kuriose ist das er davor schon mal hing aber nur kurz am 20er vorfach und dann 10 min später hing er dann am Stahl!

Mfg waagemann


----------



## Veit (29. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute nachmittag mit Boardi Tilo aus Magdeburg an der Saale und einem Teich in Halle angeln. Die Räuber zeigten sich recht bissig, schnappten aber leider nicht so richtig zu. Wir hatten eine ganze Reihe Fehlbisse auf Kopytos an der Saale, teilweise auch von Zandern erkennbar durch eindeutige Zanderbissspuren. Einen 50er Hecht konnte ich dann auch an einem Wehr auf 12er Kopyto in glittergrün fangen. 
An dem Teich angelten wir mit Castaic Real Bait. Tilo fing einen 60er Hecht darauf und verlor noch zwei etwa gleichgroße durch ausschlitzen. Ich hatte auf meinen Real Bait ebenfalls einen ausgeschlitzen Hecht und noch ein paar Fehlattacken.      
Schade, angesichts der zahlreichen Bisse wäre heute wesentlich mehr drin gewesen.


----------



## duck_68 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bei mir hat es heute mal wieder "gewallert" Ich konnte nach ca 20 minütiger heftiger Gegenwehr mit der Hilfe eines Angelkolegen einen 140cm langen und 35 Pfund schweren Waller landen. Gebissen hat er auf ein ca. 15 cm Rotauge, das eigentlich für Zander gedacht war. Gefangen habe ich ihn im Main in der Nähe von Bamberg. Der Fisch wurde gleich fachgerecht filetiert und wird am Sonntag bei einem Familientreffen seiner Bestimmung zugeführt#6 

Hier ein paar Bildchen:


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img226.*ih.us/img226/5535/dsc02997pa9.jpg[/URL]


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img228.*ih.us/img228/8526/dsc02993il6.jpg[/URL]


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img245.*ih.us/img245/9493/dsc03013ku0.jpg[/URL]​

Viele Grüße

Martin#h


----------



## scuzzlebud (30. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

fettes petri!!!


----------



## mortal (30. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Martin.

ein sehr schöner Fisch. Gratulation. Weiter so.Gestern Abends hatte zwei kleinen Hechte von 35 cm gehabt, sonst war  nichts.
Vielleicht heute oder  morgen.


----------



## plattform7 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri, Martin!

Ein echter Knaller, lass ihn Euch schmecken #6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri euch allen!

War gestern Abend nochmal an der Elbe Spinnfischen mit den neuen Kopytos und diesmal mit Multiflex Stahlvorfach. Es gab ausschließlich an den guten Stellen Bisse. Als ich eine gute Stelle abgefischt habe hatte ich gleich beim ersten Wurf einen eindeutigen Biss mit Spuren am Gufi. Nach einigem abfischen mit 12cm Kopyto gabs dann auch kurz Fischkontakt der sich aber abgeschüttelt hat. 5 Würfe später knallte es dann und es hing einer. Ein ca 45cm Rapfen hatte sich den 12cm Kopyto in Perlweiß-Schwarz geschnappt und ich konnte ihn landen. nach einem Foto im Wasser wanderte er dann wieder zurück. Danach war ich noch wo anders wo ich Rene getroffen habe. Da gab es bei mir mindestens einen eindeutigen Biss und bei ihm einige. Foto folgt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=50521&d=1159611315


----------



## polli (30. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sorry, aber es brennt mir auf der Zunge:
Unterscheiden wir schon die Bisse?

Vorschlag:
Eindeutiger Biss mit Drill und Landung
Eindeutiger Biss ohne Drill und Landung
Eindeutiger Biss mit Drill ohne Landung
Eindeutiger Biss mit Bissspuren
Eindeutiger Biss ohne Bissspuren
Eindeutiger Biss ohne Bissspuren nach unkonzentriertem Angeln kurz vor dem Einnicken
Eindeutiger Biss ohne Bissspuren nacj konzentriertem Angeln in einem Zustand kurz vorm Nirvana
Eindeutiger Biss im zentralen Nervensystem.

:c :c :c :c 

Bitte kombiniert das mit einem Bisscounter....:q :q :q 

Sorry, tut mit echt leid, das versteh ich nich|kopfkrat


----------



## Wasserpatscher (30. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Du hast aber die zweideutigen Bisse vergessen!


----------



## Hansen (30. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Eben, die können nämlich sowohl Bissspuren hinterlassen als auch zum Drill oder sogar zur Landung führen. Außerdem: Warum sollte man den Biss ohne Bissspuren nicht auch drillen und landen können? Da fehlen also noch einige Kombinationen...

Nicht falsch verstehen, Karpfenchamp, aber wer mehr über Fehlbisse als über Fische berichtet, macht sich irgendwann zum Gespött der Konkurrenz...


----------



## Veit (30. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nun ich denke es ist schon mal erwähnenswert, wenn man zahlreiche Bisse hatte und trotzdem kaum Fische landen konnte. Ein guter Angler macht sich über sowas schon Gedanken, da man auch die Gründe hinterfragen muss. Lags an unschafen Haken, ungünstiger Köderführung ect.
Wer nicht nach eventuellen Fehlern sucht, wird für immer und ewig nur zum Durchschnitt gehören und meine Ansprüche sind halt andere.

Ich war heute morgen an der Saale Spinnfischen, an einer eigentlich ziemlich hechtarmen Stelle, wo ich bisher bei etwa 20 Mal Angeln erst zwei Hechtkontakte hatte. Heute fing ich gleich beim zweiten Wurf einen 40er Esox, danach folgte ein 30er Barsch und dann gabs noch einen weiteren Hecht von 66 cm. Zum Schluss ging mir sogar noch ein dritter Hecht an den Haken, der allerdings leider wieder ausstieg. Köder: 12 cm Kopyto in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz. Hatte diesmal mit Zusatzdrilling gefischt, was sich als sinnvoll herausstellte, da beide Hecht nur an diesem gehakt waren. Bilder gibts vorerst nicht so oft, da meiner Digicam leider kaputt ist und ich erst auf Reperatur warten muss.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

so; ich sehe ihr fangt eifrig. ich habe ,mir heute ,eine erlaubnis fuer nordfrankreich geholt. ein zander wurde kurz vor ,meinem erscheinen gefangen. morgen werde ich es versuchen. petri den faengern, vielleicht kann ich ja auch bald was melden....


----------



## fantazia (30. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es heute mal wieder "gewallert" Ich konnte nach ca 20 minütiger heftiger Gegenwehr mit der Hilfe eines Angelkolegen einen 140cm langen und 35 Pfund schweren Waller landen. Gebissen hat er auf ein ca. 15 cm Rotauge, das eigentlich für Zander gedacht war. Gefangen habe ich ihn im Main in der Nähe von Bamberg. Der Fisch wurde gleich fachgerecht filetiert und wird am Sonntag bei einem Familientreffen seiner Bestimmung zugeführt#6
> 
> Hier ein paar Bildchen:
> 
> ...


da hast aber nen schönen klopper erwischt:qpetri:m


----------



## fantazia (30. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hi,
war heut mal wieder bissle mit der spinnrute unterwegs.
konnte neben einen untermaßigen noch 2 maßige hechte überlisten.
beide haben  in einem  seerosenfeld auf nen mepps aglia grösse 4 in silber gebissen.

http://img241.*ih.us/img241/4290/1ne6.jpg
http://img241.*ih.us/img241/6060/2tk7.jpg


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (30. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ fantazia  Petri

Ich war heute auch kurz los konnte ein paar kleine Barsche überlisten. Ich hab dann abgebrochen weil es stark angefangen hat zu regnen.


----------



## fantazia (30. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> @ fantazia  Petri
> 
> Ich war heute auch kurz los konnte ein paar kleine Barsche überlisten. Ich hab dann abgebrochen weil es stark angefangen hat zu regnen.


hier eben auch|supergrikahm gewitter auf.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (30. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Als ich am See an kommen bin sah es richtig gut aus, morgen will ich wieder los vielleicht ist das Wetter ja gut.


----------



## Kuschi777 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heut auch ein wenig beim spinnfischen.
Ergebniss 1 Hecht von 67cm
Und eine kleine Brasse die ich am Rück gehackt hab.


----------



## LewGünther (30. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo...

war heute wieder mit dem Boot auf der Spree. Ein bißchen "Poppern" und "Spinnen". Es ist gut gelaufen, 3 schöne Rapfen und ein kleinerer Hecht (untermaßig). Auf die guten alten bewährten Heinz- und Effzett- Blicker wollten sie nicht gehen, aber beim Popper war kein halten mehr!

War ein supi Tag! Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende!

Gruss
Lew Günther


----------



## rudlinger (30. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@all
Petri zu den Fischen
@LEW
Sag mal, was machst Du mit den Rapfen?? Ich habe mal versucht einen zu verwerten, aber ehrlich gesagt absolut :v


----------



## Balzaa (30. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ martin obelt..
schöner Fisch#6

Ich hab dieses Jahr im Main leider nur wallerchen bis 50 cm gefangen..
Naja vielleicht klappst ja noch im Herbst..


----------



## duck_68 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Balzaa schrieb:


> @ martin obelt..
> schöner Fisch#6
> 
> Ich hab dieses Jahr im Main leider nur wallerchen bis 50 cm gefangen..
> Naja vielleicht klappst ja noch im Herbst..




Im Sommer habe ich im "Maa" auch nur die kleinen gefangen. Letztes Jahr um die gleiche Zeit (Anfang Oktober) habe ich einen knapp 70 Pfündigen erwischt. Scheint wirklch so zu sein, dass die Waller vor der Winterruhe sich nochmal so richtig den Wanst vollhauen#6 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## LewGünther (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



rudlinger schrieb:


> @all
> Petri zu den Fischen
> @LEW
> Sag mal, was machst Du mit den Rapfen?? Ich habe mal versucht einen zu verwerten, aber ehrlich gesagt absolut :v


 
Also gebraten ist der Rapfen nicht wirklich ein Knüller, aber gut filitiert, vorher eingelegt und dann geräuchert schmeckt er sehr gut. Mit meinem Angelkollegen witzeln wir immer ein bißchen und nennen das geräucherte Produkt den "schwarzen Spreebut", "welchen wir irgendwann im KaDeWe in Berlin verkaufen werden". Einfach mal Probieren..... |bla: 

Gruss 
Lew Günther

PS: Anbei ein Foto der Räucherware (Mai/2006)!


----------



## Waagemann (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute und gestern auch mal wieder angeln:q !Das Resultat:ein paar kleine Barsche und auch einen 66er Hecht mit 2,5kg und mit wunderschönen Flossen:l !!!
Ich hab mich gefreut mein Vater auch(weil er mal wieder was für´n Räucherofen hat)und somit warens 2 schöne tage und hoffentlich kann ich heute abend in der Luth.Eisleben was nachsetzten#a !

Mit feundlichen Gruß waagemann

Bilder folgen


----------



## FreeLee (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schöne Fische habt Ihr da gefangen. Respekt!#6 

Jungs, ich glaub, ich werd noch zum Barschexperten! Ich kann ins Wasser schmeißen, was ich will, ich fang immer nur Barsche! 

Heute wieder einen 46er auf nen orangen Rattlin´ Rapala.

Ich will mich ja nicht beschweren, son dicken Barsch ess ich eh am liebsten, aber mal wieder ein anständiger Hechtdrill, wär schon was Feines.|rolleyes


----------



## USA (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



LewGünther schrieb:


> Also gebraten ist der Rapfen nicht wirklich ein Knüller


der schmeckt doch gebraten superlecker! Die rapfen haben ein niveu wie die forellen!#6|engel:


----------



## aaler (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

so, war am fr. draußen und konnte nen schönen zandi von 78 verhaften. er ging auf pose knapp überm grund, fetzen hinterteil, schöner drill... (dazu noch ne aal strippe und 3 forellen)

grüße tom


----------



## Veit (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war heute morgen mit "Angelopa" Dietmar Zanderangeln an der Saale. 
Es fing sehr vielversprechend an, denn wir trafen einen Angelkollegen an, der auf Gummifisch bereits einen echten Brocken von 79 cm gefangen hatte. Den Typ kannte ich schon ganz gut, er ist außer mir + meinen Angelfreunden der einzige der genau weiß, wie man die Zander an dieser Angelstelle fängt und somit kam dieser Topp-Fisch nicht von ungefähr. Jaja, der alte Trick hats gebracht. |rolleyes  Fettes Petri kann man da nur sagen! :m 
Natürlich blieben Dietmar und ich auch nicht untätig. So konnte Dietmar dann auch nach bald auf Köderfisch einen auch recht ordentlichen Zander von 67 cm fangen. :m  Ich konnte dann bald auch einen Köfi-Zander nachlegen, allerdings nur ein 55er (mein fünfzigster dieses Jahr), aber besser als nix. |supergri Danach versuchte ich es mit Spinnrute und bekam nach einigem probieren dann einen guten Zander von etwa 70 cm ans Band. Der Fisch hatte auf einen 8 cm - Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz gebissen. Kurz vorm Ufer schlitzte er dann aus. Absolut ärgerlich, da ich ihn schon sicher geglaubt hatte. #q  Als Trostpreis blieb mir dann noch ein untermaßiger Hecht auf den gleichen Köder. #t 
Da ich von meiner alten Cam doch wieder da Kabel gefunden hab, gibts jetzt auch wieder Pics (wenn auch nicht gerade die besten). Der Hecht auf dem letzten Bild, ist der 67er vom Samstag.


----------



## Sholar (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri Veit!!! aba wenn man deinen namen schon liest, das du hier gepostet hast, is doch eh kalr was kommt, Zander zander Zander Hecht. Zander Zander Zander hecht. ......

im ernst so ein nettes gewässerchen für die Stachleritter hätt eich heir uch gerne!!!!


----------



## Veit (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Sholar: Da gibts noch ein besseres. - ELBE sag ich nur!  Und da gehts morgen hin.


----------



## The Driver (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil und guten Tach...

ich war heute auch mal erfolgreich! an einem kleinen Baggersee.
Auf den guten alten Profiblinker Attractor biss ein wunderschön gefärbter Barsch von gut 2 Pfund! Für mich und unsere Gewässer ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch...

Hier ein Bild...


----------



## fantazia (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

moin,
war heute mal wieder bissle mit der spinnrute unterwegs.
konnten einen hecht auf nen mepps aglia grösse 4 in silber überlisten.

http://img53.*ih.us/img53/8869/0000223gu3.jpg


----------



## Sholar (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Sholar: Da gibts noch ein besseres. - ELBE sag ich nur!  Und da gehts morgen hin.



ohjeee willse mir ned endlich mal anbieten dich besuchen zu kommen übern weekend und mich ma einzuweisen in die geheime kunst des Zanderfischens *gg*


----------



## Veit (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Sholar: Naja klar, kannste mal rumkommen. Bei Boardis von außerhalb hab ich da garkein Problem, die mal mit an den Topp-Stellen zu nehmen.


----------



## Sholar (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit: hab dir grad ne pn mit meiner Icq geschickt meld dich im icq ich bin auch on dann können wir mal drüber reden!!!!sind ja immerhin knappe 600km.......


----------



## Veit (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jo, mach ick übermorgen mal, morgen bin ich erstmal nicht da. Muss mal noch ein paar Zander fangen... 

Der Rest dann bitte per PN und ICQ, dafür is der Thread ja nicht gedacht.


----------



## barsch-jäger (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nachdem ich am Sammstag mich zusammen mit Boardie EgoZocker den ganzen tag bei spinnfischen keinen fisch fangen konnte , das einzige was es gab war ein ca 30cm Rotauge als nachläufer auf einen kleinen Profiblinker, war ich am Sonntag nochmal los um nochmal zu versuchen ein par Barsche zu zuppeln. Naja, das mit den Barschen hat wieder nicht geklappt daüfr gabs 1m hecht....leider nicht am stück sondern in zwei porionen:m 
Der erste hat leider aus meiner zweiteiligen rute spontan mal eine dreiteilige gemacht. Die Bremse war wohl etwas zu weit zu und vorallem hatte die rute schon reinen riss im Blank. Zu allem überfluss is dann auch noch die Schnur gerissen und jetzt schwimmt der Hecht mit einem 5cm Kopyto im Schnabel duch die Gegend. Der Fisch hatte geschätzte 55cm. Meint ihr der packt das?
Hier mal ein Bild vom fisch während des Drills, man kann den kleinen Gufi vorne im maul sehen
http://img84.*ih.us/img84/4803/hdou1.jpg

Hab dann mit einer schwereren hechtrute weitergefischt. Konnte dann uah nochmal zwei Hechte der selben größer erwischen. Einen musste ich leider mitnehmen da er den Gufi voll in den Kiemen hängen hatte und auch stark blutete, war aber mit 51cm auch grade mäßig, trotzden eigentlich noch fast zu klein zum essen wie ich finde
Da is er
http://img223.*ih.us/img223/6808/h1tt6.jpg

Gruß/barsch-jäger

@ The Driver: Petri! Geiler Fisch!


----------



## hangloose (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Am Vereinssee, der nicht gerade vor größeren Hechten wimmelt und ich vorher mit künstlichen Köder nur untermaßig fangen konnte, habe ich am Wochenende einen 60er und einen 80er Hecht gefangen.

Ging auf totes Rotauge mit Pose, Rückenhakung.

War das erste mal, dass ich es an der Pose versucht habe, da ich ansonsten fast nur spinne (ich meine Spinnfischen).

Scheinbar fängt man auf Köderfisch eher auch mal einen größeren Hecht der älter als ein Sommer ist zumindest an unseren Gewässern


----------



## filetierer (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War gestern Vormittag auf dem Vilzsee nähe Mirow mit der Spinnrute  unterwegs. Statt der erhofften Zander gab´s zur Entschädigung zwei gerade maßige Hechte und nen schönen 31er Barsch. Alle auf einen 10 cm barschfarbenen Wobbler.


----------



## Kuschi777 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Heut konnte ich auch wieder an unserem Kleinen vereinsee von gerade mal 1.5Hektar einen Hecht überlisten.
Da er aber nur 50cm hatte durfte er wieder schwimmen.
Eine Brasse wurde auch noch ausversehen am rücken gehakt.


----------



## Waagemann (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier sind die versprochenen Bilder|supergri !
Petri sind schöne Fische:l !

Mfg waagemann​


----------



## wilfried (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Am 20.09.06 konnte ich meinen ersten Meterhecht landen. Es war ein schöner Drill und er hatte ein Maß von 112cm bei einem Gewicht von 8000g. Gefangen wurde er mit einem Mepps No5 in 7 Metern Tiefe


----------



## Der-Hechter (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



wilfried schrieb:


> Am 20.09.06 konnte ich meinen ersten Meterhecht landen. Es war ein schöner Drill und er hatte ein Maß von 112cm bei einem Gewicht von 8000g. Gefangen wurde er mit einem Mepps No5 in 7 Metern Tiefe
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=50695&stc=1&d=1159900834


großes super Petri!!!!#6 will auch mal!!|rolleyes


----------



## Veit (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Wilfried: Petri Heil zu diesem Traumhecht!
und natürlich auch Glückwünsche an alle anderen Erfolgreichen!


----------



## Veit (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Gemeinsam mit Angelfreund Hendrik gings heute den Elbräubern an den Kragen. 
Und das mit einem Traumstart! Beim allerersten Wurf ruckte es in Hennis Spinnrute und was dabei herauskam war dann ein herrlicher Hecht von 82 cm. 
Normalerweise wäre ich ja bei so einem Hecht schon ein bisschen neidisch, wenn ich vorher noch keinen mindestens genauso großen gefangen habe, war ich aber diesmal garnicht, weil ich genau diesen Fisch vor gut einer Woche selbst schonmal gefangen hatte. :g  Definitiv der selbe Fisch. Gleiche Stelle, gleiche Größe und erstaunlicherweise auch gleicher Köder, auf den er gebissen hat. Schon an der nächsten Buhne konnte ich dann einen Zander von 60 cm nachlegen. Bei Henni gabs noch einen weiteren Hecht, der allerdings nur 45 cm hatte. Danach lief es dann nicht mehr so gut. Wir hatten noch einige Fehlbisse, aber trotz kleiner Köder schnappten die Räuber immer nur den Schwanz der 8 cm - Kopytos, welcher auch zweimal abgebissen wurde. Einen Barsch konnte ich noch fangen. 
Also wechselten wir an eine andere Flussstrecke. Bereits nach wenigen Würfen bekam ich dort einen heftigen Biss und konnte einen schönen Zander von 71 cm landen. Wenig später ging mir noch ein weiterer Stachelritter an den Haken, der aber leider wieder ausschlitzte. Bis auf diese beiden Bisse passierte allerdings nix mehr. 
Also versuchte ich noch ein Hecht zu fangen, bekam aber bloß noch einen kleinen Rapfen auf einen 8 cm Salmo Perch-Wobbler im Barschdekor. 
Alle anderen Fische fingen wir auf 8 cm Kopyto in perlweiß-kristall-glitter.
Alles in allem kein Spitzentag, aber schöne Fische haben wir trotzdem wiedermal gefangen.


----------



## Ocrem (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri veit,
darauf warte ich schon den ganzen tag


----------



## bennie (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Leuteeeee, es wird Herbst 

Petri euch allen


----------



## fantazia (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hi,
war dienstag mal wieder angeln.einen kleinen bericht+pics gibs hier.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=86184


----------



## Bronni (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Veit,
ein ganz dickes Petri, schöne Fische.
Hoffentlich geht es jetzt weiter so, das Wetter scheint ja
auch mitzuspielen.
Bis dann und weiterhin schöne, dicke Fische
Bronni #6


----------



## mortal (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Veit 
Petri Heil. Deine Fische sehen wie immer extrem gut aus. Immer weiter so.


----------



## fantazia (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hi,
war heute morgen mal wieder bischen mit der spinnrute unterwegs.konnte 3 hechte landen und 2 sind leider ausgeschlitzt.der bessere hatte 67cm.köder war wieder nen mepps aglia grösse 4.

bilder folgen in paar stunden


----------



## benihana (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi,

war gestern abend das erste mal auf Zander angeln hier in Nowy Sacz, Polen. Hatte das große Glück von einem Einheimischen zu seinem Lieblingsee mitgenommen zu werden. 
Die Anfahrt war schon mehr als abenteuerlich, sind durch ein ausgetrocknetes Flußbett gefahren, um uns herum nur hohes Graß und kleine Bäume. Dann kamen wir zu dem See, bzw es sind mehrere Seen aber er meinte man fängt Zander nur an einem.
Ich wollte mich erstmal ein bißchen mit Wobbler "warm" machen wurde daraufhin aber von meinem polnischen Kollegen nur belächelt. Er sagte hier fängt man nur mit Gummifisch in weiß mit blauem oder schwarzem Rücken, als Beweiß fing er fünf Minuten später auch schon den ersten um die 50 cm.
Nachdem ich darauf umgestiegen bin konnte ich nach einer halben Stunde auch meinen ersten von cirka 55 cm landen.
Der Witz war das man in absoluter Zeitlupe den Gummifisch einholen musste, Bisse waren dann nur als kurze Stopps zu merken und mussten sofort mit Naschlag quittiert werden. 
Wir haben bis zur totalen Dunkelheit geangelt und konnten insgesamt fünf Zander landen, keiner kleiner als 50 cm aber auch keiner größer als 60 cm. An meinem Gummifisch hat sich 
einmal wohl ein Hecht festgebissen, total zerissen hat der den.

Freitag gehts es nochmal los, mein polnischer Angelkollege meinte es gibt noch bessere Stellen. Hatte leider keine Kamera dabei, werde aber das nächste Mal eine mitbringen.
War ein sehr schöner Angeltag, hoffe noch mehr davon hier in Polen zu bekommen.

Gruß,

benihana


----------



## fantazia (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hier wie versprochen die bilder.
habe nur vom grösseren ein pic geschossen da die anderen zurückgesetzt wurden und ich alleine unterwegs war.


hier ein bild vom 67er

http://img178.*ih.us/img178/2687/0000241pv8.jpg


----------



## seba (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich war gestern auch angeln, habe auch ein Hecht gefangen, ist zwar nicht so groß 51m, aber dafür das ich erst eine woche mein schein.fang  ic hdas echt klasse das ich so ein raubfisch fangen könnte


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

auch ich war heute mal kurz am See und habe vom Steg aus einen kleineren Hecht an der Angel gehabt.Leider ist der kurz vor dem Landen abgegangen.

Endlich beissen die Hecht wieder .


----------



## Waagemann (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

junge junge geiler Meterhecht das weckt alte Erinerungen(ich sage/schreibe Rügen Urlaub 2006#q !)haste den mepps geschlepptoder geworfen?
Naja irgendwann schaff ich das auch(hoffe ich:k )auch wenn das diesjahr nichts mehr wird#c !
@veit was bezahlt man denn für Kopytos und wie sehen die denn aus?

Mit freundlichen Gruß waagemann​


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So habe am Samstag nen kleinen Esox gefangen! Da ich ja nicht gerade der Raubfischangler bin (Außer halt bissl mitm Spinner Barsche und Forelle ärgern) bin ich für jeden noch so kleinen Hecht dankbar !

Hatte es eig mit einem mini Twister auf Barsche abgesehn dann gin der mir an den Haken, 40 cm Körperlänge !!!!:q :q :q


Achja ist leider ein Handy-Pic dachte mir beim Köfi fangen krieg ich eh nichts großes oder Besonderes an den Haken,darum hatte ich die Digi net dabei ...


----------



## Veit (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke für die Petris und ein Petri zurück an alle Fänger! #h 
Ich war am vergangenen Abend Spinnfischen an der Saale. Insgesamt hatte ich drei "hundertprozentige" Bisse auf Gummi. Der erste erwies sich als Nachwuchs-Zander von etwa 30 cm. Der zweite war dann aber ein vernünftiger Stachelritter von genau 60 cm. |supergri  Den dritten Burschen konnte ich leider nicht haken, stattdessen biss er mir den Schwanzteller des Gummifischs ab. #t 
Köder: 8 cm Kopyto in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz

@ Waagemann: 
Die 8er kosten rund 55, die 12er rund 65 Cent. Wenn man sie wie ich in nem guten Online-Shop bestellt und nicht zu unverschämten Preisen bei Herrn Tetzlaff kauft. 
Wie so ein 8er aussieht, kann man ja auf dem Bild von dem kleinen Zander halbwegs erkennen.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Und hier haben die diese Perlmut Kopytos nicht da #d

Also manche sollten auch mal ihr Sortiment überprüfen bzw. Preise.

@Veit  Welcher Shop ist da gut ?


----------



## Veit (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ andreas: Am liebsten bei www.angel-technik.de


----------



## honeybee (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wenn Du wüsstest welche Jigs du Fischst......:m


----------



## Veit (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ honeybee: Ich weiß es!!!
Hab ja auch nie behauptet, dass die Jigköpfe aus deiner Produktion schlecht sind.  Da gibts nix zu meckern dran.


----------



## honeybee (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> @ honeybee: Ich weiß es!!!
> Hab ja auch nie behauptet, dass die Jigköpfe aus deiner Produktion schlecht sind.  Da gibts nix zu meckern dran.



Na siehste.......endlich mal etwas "positives"|bla:

Und Petri übrigens


----------



## Veit (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Thanks und Gute Nacht!  #h


----------



## fantazia (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

moin,
komme gerade vom spinnfischen,konnte 3 hechte landen.1 besserer is leider ausgeschlitzt.köder warn mepps aglia grösse 4 und effzett blinker.

bilder sind leider bissle unschön weil ich alleine unterwegs war.

http://img177.*ih.us/img177/40/0000244at7.jpg
http://img177.*ih.us/img177/5584/0000245eu2.jpg
http://img243.*ih.us/img243/2516/0000247po4.jpg


----------



## USA (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mensch leute, habt ihr keine Arbeit??? Oder Schule usw???
Da wird man ja neidisch wie ihr ein nach dem andren fangt!!!
...und das jeden tag, ich will auch...
Petri super fische!!!


----------



## Tisie (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



USA schrieb:


> Mensch leute, habt ihr keine Arbeit??? Oder Schule usw???


Das frage ich mich auch immer wieder ... |kopfkrat 



USA schrieb:


> Da wird man ja neidisch wie ihr ein nach dem andren fangt!!!


Da muß Du nicht neidisch sein #d ... wer viel angelt, fängt auch viele Fische - das ist keine Zauberei 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## FreeLee (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Servus!

Ich schaff es einfach nicht, es will mir wirklich nicht gelingen!

Heute morgen beim nächsten Versuch endlich mal nen anständigen Hecht zu fangen: Anderer See, anderes Wasserfahrzeug (nämlich ein Belly), und z. T. andere Köder.

Nach den ersten hundert Metern, hurra, zwei Hechtlein! Über die Größen schweig ich mich lieber aus. Hab nur zugesehen, dass die schnell wieder Wasser um die Kiemen kriegen. Köder war ein Rattlin´Rapala.

Dann vor die Schilfkante, in die Seerosen, und über die Versunkenen Bäume. Nüscht, gaaar nüscht.

Okay, zum Steg und ein paar Würfe vor die Pfähle. Gleich beim Ersten schon Widerstand. Als ich mich gerade fragen wollte, ob es auch große Hechte hier gibt, taucht ein Barsch auf. Okay, hab nichts gesagt, der obligatorische 2Pfünder!:g 

An der Scharkante wollte ich dann aber dem dicken Hecht entgültig den Garaus machen. Meinen geliebten Motoroil-Kopyto dran und los. Ende vom Lied - Nix!|gr: 

Zum Glück bin ich auf dem Nachhauseweg quer über den See gepaddelt. Da und dort nochmal nen Taildancer durchs Freiwasser gefurcht und, siehe da: rrrums . . ., Rute krumm! Äääändlich der ersehnte Hecht! Doch was macht der da, er schüttelt mit dem Kopf! Er ist kein Hecht. Nein, aufgetaucht ist ein fast schwarzer Barsch von nem halben Meter, schööön mit Bauch und Buckel! Sch... auf den Hecht!|supergri 

Anbei die Fotos von den Barschen + Gruppenbild.


----------



## Kurzer (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Köder war ein TAILDANCER!!! Sag ich doch immer und immer wieder: "Dieser Wobbler fängt große Barsche!" Habe meinen 50'iger auch mit einem Taildancer gefangen ;->

Petri Heil zu diesen schönen Fischen!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...schöner Barsch....
...dickes Petri dazu...
...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Veit (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



USA schrieb:


> Mensch leute, habt ihr keine Arbeit??? Oder Schule usw???



Ja hab ich! Ich denke die Kunst an der ganzen Sache ist, dass man das Potential seines Gewässers und die vorhandene Zeit optimal ausnutzt. 
Da ich nun mal Topp-Stellen kenne und auch mal behaupten würde, dass ich weiß, wie ich die Fische dort überlisten kann/muss, reichen auch ein oder zwei Stunden aus um zu fangen. Eine gute Angelstelle zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass dort immer Fisch steht. Warum soll es dann stundenlang dauern bis dieser anbeißt, noch dazu wenn die Technik stimmt?!


----------



## USA (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Ja hab ich! Ich denke die Kunst an der ganzen Sache ist, dass man das Potential seines Gewässers und die vorhandene Zeit optimal ausnutzt.
> Da ich nun mal Topp-Stellen kenne und auch mal behaupten würde, dass ich weiß, wie ich die Fische dort überlisten kann/muss, reichen auch ein oder zwei Stunden aus um zu fangen. Eine gute Angelstelle zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass dort immer Fisch steht. Warum soll es dann stundenlang dauern bis dieser anbeißt, noch dazu wenn die Technik stimmt?!


Jo, dat glaub ich dir!
Da muss ich nochn paar jährchen warten bis endlich ma wieder zeit zum "richtigen" angeln hab...


----------



## fantazia (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Ja hab ich! Ich denke die Kunst an der ganzen Sache ist, dass man das Potential seines Gewässers und die vorhandene Zeit optimal ausnutzt.
> Da ich nun mal Topp-Stellen kenne und auch mal behaupten würde, dass ich weiß, wie ich die Fische dort überlisten kann/muss, reichen auch ein oder zwei Stunden aus um zu fangen. Eine gute Angelstelle zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass dort immer Fisch steht. Warum soll es dann stundenlang dauern bis dieser anbeißt, noch dazu wenn die Technik stimmt?!


jup das stimmt wohl.gehe alleine selten länger als 2 stunden los und fange in der zeit eigentlich immer meine fische.wozu stundenlang angeln wenn man die heißen stellen im see in 2 stunden abfischen kann und seine fische fängt.


----------



## FreeLee (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nachtrag:

So sehen die Kollegen jetzt aus. Fast wie in Norwegen, gelle!?:q 

Und das riecht hier so lecker  . . . :m 

PS: Entschuldigt die schlechte Bildqualität, bei Tageslicht macht das Handy eindeutig bessere Fotos.


----------



## Dorschi (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also ein 45er Barsch ist laut meiner Tabelle älter als 15 Jahre.


----------



## Jockel13883 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So, jetzt wieder mal ne Fangmeldung: vom 03.10. bis zum 5.10. 31 Barsche zwischen 25 und 32 cm und alle auf Tauwurm an nem Bootssteg, geben super leckere Filets ab.


----------



## Gloin (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@freelee: du kannst es auch nicht lassen hier noch einen c&r thread draus zu machen oder? #d
erst die fotos bei denen klar war,dass sie für diskussionen sorgen würden und nun bringst du auch noch das stichwort LAICHDORCH....|rolleyes
daher würde ich mal sagen: back to topic !!!


----------



## honeybee (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ihr habt Probleme, alter Schwede


----------



## FreeLee (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Kurzer:

Ich glaub, das hatten wir schon mal, aber nichts desto trotz:

|good: |good: |good:  #6


----------



## Dorschi (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Zurück zum Thema! Freelee Mir hätten die Barsche sicher auch geschmeckt! Feine Fänge!


----------



## Case (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



trout schrieb:


> Da kann ich mir auch gleich ein Schnitzel in der Pfanne anschauen.
> Also bitte mit derartigen Fotos in Zurückhaltung üben und etwas mehr Naturverbundenheit zeigen.
> 
> trout



Ok...
Ist zwar kein Schnitzel aber immerhin in der Pfanne.
Hecht, ca. 70.

Case


----------



## AngelAndy20 (6. Oktober 2006)

*grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

http://img99.*ih.us/img99/1050/guterhechtie7.jpg


----------



## Case (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



			
				trout;1311789 
Kann denn kier keiner einen aktuellen Fang posten?
Dazu bin ich ja eigentlich hier.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Können schon, aber normalerweise mach ich das nicht mehr.
> Muß mir dann immer zuviel Mist anlesen. Aber Dirzuliebe....
> 
> Case


----------



## fantazia (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

geht das nich ein bissle grösse? :q petri schöner hecht#6


----------



## Dorschi (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na bitte geht doch! Und jetzt habt Euch alle wieder lieb! Schönes WE!


----------



## trout (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Case

Puuhh. 
Vielen Dank, auf dich ist doch eben immer wieder verlass. War das etwa der schon besagte 70er aus der Pfanne? 
.
.
Schwamm drüber.


----------



## mortal (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil!
Schöne Fische.


----------



## Case (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



trout schrieb:


> @Case
> 
> Puuhh.
> Vielen Dank, auf dich ist doch eben immer wieder verlass. War das etwa der schon besagte 70er aus der Pfanne?
> ...



Nein, das war ein 77er der auch in der Pfanne gelandet ist und beim Foto bereits tot war. 
Bubble schau weg, nicht dass Dir wieder schlecht wird.

Und jetzt bye
Case


----------



## Dart (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Maedels
Lasst doch mal wieder Ruhe einkehren.
Gruss Reiner |smlove2:


----------



## Dart (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Der Internetforumsgott hat nicht umsonst die Moeglichkeit einer P.M. erfunden:g Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Kuschi777 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war heute nach der Schule auch mit der Spinnrute unterwegs ergebniss war nur ein kleiner hecht von gerade mal 30cm.
Bild konnte ich leider keines machen da ich mein Handy zuhause hab liegen lassen.

UND NUN HOFFE ICH DAS WIEDER FANGMELDUNGEN GEPOSTET WERDEN UND ENDLICH RUHE IST WEGEN DEN BEIDEN BARSCHEN


----------



## leopard_afrika (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schluß jetzt und zurück zu Fängen!
Letztes Wochenende beendete ich eine lange Schneiderzeit beim Köfiangeln in der Löcknitz. Aale waren dieses Jahr kaum da, alles andere hatte ich in den letzten 2,5 Monaten nicht rausbekommen, da  sie meinen Köder nicht wollten oder ich ins Leere gehauen habe.
Dieses mal hatte ich ihn aber schön im Maulwinkel erwischt. Einen Rapfen zw. 65 und 70 cm. Ich bin nicht der Typ, der jeden Fisch nachmißt. Auch das Foto ist nur entstanden, da meine Mutter den Fotoapparat zufällig gerade in den Urlaubskoffer packen wollte.
Petri allen!


----------



## Gloin (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich bin mir zwar grad nicht sicher,ob es thema dieses threads ist,(da andere themen wohl interessanter zu sein scheinen...) aber ich war gestern los und konnte über den tag verteilt gut 15barsche überlisten.
allerdings war der größte 25cm und sonst gab's nur handlange fische#t.
einziger köder,der lief,waren mal wieder mini-twister.sobald ich größeres gerät aufgefahren habe, gab's nicht einen einzigen biss mehr. kann mir irgendjemand sagen,was ich tun kann,um größere exemplare zu erbeuten? oder muss ich mich einfach durch viele kleine "durchfischen" bis dann irgendwann mal ein größerer vorbeischaut?


----------



## USA (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wie immer....    


schaltet mal ein, oder auch vielleicht  zwei gänge runter!
aber net mehr, sonschd ruckelts!|supergri

Im ernst:
Lasst die leute einfach bilder von lebenden oder zubereiteten fische hier reinstellen. ist doch völlig wurschd wer den fisch mitnimmt oder wer ihn wieder reinschmeisst!
Es gibt solche, und solche! Ich gehöre auch z.b. zu den "solchen"!|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Es sind doch (leider) immer wieder die gleichen die einem als Mod Arbeit machen.

Zu der ganzen Geschichte werde ich in keinster Weise Stellung beziehen.

ABER:
Das Thema des Threads hier ist:
Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006

Ich werde den ganzen anderen Mist jetzt löschen und wer wieder anfängt diesen Tread ins OT ziehen zu wollen wird dann leider die Verwarnungskeule spüren müssen.

Es liegt an Euch!


----------



## fantazia (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

moin,
war eben mal wieder bissle mit nem kollegen spinnfischen.
hier gibs den bericht+pics.






http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1312076#post1312076


----------



## FreeLee (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Servus!

Sagt mal, zählen Fänge von Kaulbarschen auch hier rein??? 

Hab heute den Dritten in diesem Jahr gefangen, nachdem ich die letzten 15 Jahre überhaupt keinen hatte. Die Jungs sind vielleicht drollig!:k


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war heute mit ner spinnangel los
ergebniss:2 schöne hechte-71 und 80cm:m


----------



## jigga0 (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War vorhin mit dem GuFi unterwegs...
Hatte drei Zander bis 54cm und einen dicken fetten Barsch von 39 cm...
Foto gibts morgen...


----------



## jigga0 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier ist der Barsch


----------



## Stippi (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So werde nacher mal an mein B********* gehen. Erster Versuch dieses jahr auf Dickbarsch. Bis jetzt war der größte knapp über 40cm. Mal sehen was die heute zu meinem gezupften Wurm sagen:q


----------



## Stippi (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ups seit wann wird das Wort hier nicht angezeigt?|rolleyes 
Sollte nichts böses heißen. *Barschtümpel


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@jigga: geiler barsch und coole andere faenge.

@freelee: kaulbarsche sind genial, hatte mal einen von 15 cm ungefaehr. sehen cool aus. halte die sich im aquarium? oder sollte man das lassen? schoene fische auf jeden fall, fange die aber nur nebenbei mal beim stippen. dieses jahr hatte ich gleich bei meinem einzigen stippgang 2 die jahre davor wars enorm, scheint da schwankungen zu geben. hoffe ich komme am we mal los.

mfg


----------



## Veit (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute an der Elbe und bin diesmal nicht zufrieden gewesen. Etwas besser lief es für Boardi Tilo, der auch mit von der Partie war. Gleich zu beginn konnte Tilo einen Hecht von rund 60 cm auf 8 cm Kopyto in perlweiß-kristall-glitter fangen. Danach tat sich lange Zeit nix bis Tilo dann einen 65er Rapfen nachlegen konnte auf den gleichen Köder nachlegen konnte. Ich fing dann auch einen Rapfen, der aber mit knapp 40 cm ziemlich dürftig war auf die selbe Farbe und später noch einen Unbekannten Ausschlitzer. Dann hatte Tilo endlich den eigentlichen Zielfisch am Haken. Ein 60er Zander war an einer sehr flachen Stelle auf 12er Kopyto in perlweiß-grün gegangen. 
Wir versuchten es dann noch an einer anderen Strecke, mit dabei dann auch die Boardis Marco O. und Rene-MD. Dort fing ich gleich beim ersten Wurf einen knapp 60er Hecht auf 8er Kopyto in perlweiß-kristall-glitter. Bis dahin hatte ich wie auch bei den letzten beiden Elbtouren auch keine Köderverluste durch Hänger, aber nun schlug die Hängerkeule so richtig zu. Fünf Gummifische kurz hintereinander wurden vom Grund geschluckt. Aber auch Marco und Tilo ließen leider ein paar Köder hängen. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich nochmal einen kleinen Rapfen von gut 40 cm gefangen. Richtig geärgert habe ich mich dann allerdings als ich auch noch einen Hecht von mindestens 70 cm kurz vorm Ufer durch ausschlitzen verlor und einen Hammerbiss verpatzte (beide auf 12er Kopyto in reinweiß-fluogelb). Meine Angelfreunde hatte auch noch ein paar Fehlbisse, weitere Fische konnten aber nicht mehr gelandet werden. Naja, beim nächsten Mal wirds sicherlich wieder besser, heute war echt nicht so der Beißtag.


----------



## mortal (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Hallo Veit.
Alles Gute zu denem Erfolg.
Eine Frage: Wie merke ich die Bisse von dem Zander? Und  erfolgen die Bisse in der Absinkphase des Köders?


----------



## jigga0 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin.
Ich war gestern nochmal mit dem GuFi unterwegs. Ich konnte 11 Zander und 2 Hecht haken.
9 Zander lagen so von 40 bis 58 cm.
1 Zander hatte 67 cm und wog so 3 kg.
1 Zander hatte 87 und wog genau 6960gr.
Die Hechte waren 20 und 52 cm.
Alle auf nen fluo gelben Kopyto in 7,5 cm...


----------



## Huchenfreak (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hey! Petri zum Monsterzander! Super Fisch!


----------



## mortal (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@jigga0
Hallo Petri Heil zu deinen Fischen.
Kannst du mehr Fotos zeigen?


----------



## jigga0 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

kann ich machen, dauert aber dann ein bissel


----------



## jigga0 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier nochmal eins wo der große ganz drauf ist und eins von dem 67er.


----------



## mortal (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo! 
Sehen einfach super aus.
Danke


----------



## barsch-jäger (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wow! Petri Jigga0! Geile fische!


----------



## Case (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil.

Von solchen Tagen muß man oft sehr lange zehren.

Case


----------



## Fitti (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dickes Petri!! So einen Tag hätte ich erstmal gerne  |uhoh:


----------



## Veit (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ jigga: Absolut geil! Meinen Glückwunsch zu diesem sagenhaften Angeltag.

@ mortal: Wenn man Glück hat, merkt man die Bisse sehr deutlich durch einen Ruck. Manche Bisse machen sich nur durch leichtes Zittern bemerkbar. Ohne geflochtene Schnur entgehen einem meiner Meinung nach sehr viele Bisse. Außerdem sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass die Schnur immer gestrafft ist. 
Wichtig ist, dass man beim allerkleinsten Verdacht sofort einen kräftigen Anhieb setzt. Die meisten Bisse hat man in der Tat in der Absinkphase des Köders, allerdings schnappt auch manchmal ein Räuber zu, wenn du den Köder wieder anziehst. Wiegesagt immer sofort anschlagen. Sehr aufmerksam sollte man auch direkt nach dem Einwerfen sein. Sofort Schnur straffen, denn zumindest ich habe sehr viele Bisse (oft auch von Zandern), direkt nach dem Aufklatschen des Köders an der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Dart (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Sehr aufmerksam sollte man auch direkt nach dem Einwerfen sein. Sofort Schnur straffen, denn zumindest ich habe sehr viele Bisse (oft auch von Zandern), direkt nach dem Aufklatschen des Köders an der Wasseroberfläche.


Hi Veit
Das kann ich nur zu gern bestaetigen#6 
Bei solchen Bissen frage ich mich oft hinterher, ob der Fisch in dem Moment nicht auch auf ne Bananenschale eingestiegen waere, gruebel.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Illidan (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Die vorige Aussage passt gut zu meinem gestrigen Angeltag. War mal wieder mit meiner kleinen Ausrüstung los und konnte sofort beim ersten Einwurf gleich während des Auftreffens auf der Wasseroberfläche einen Hecht "fangen", der aber nach ca. 20 sec. wieder ausschlitzte. Fing so gut an und gleich wieder ab. 
Habe dann noch 2 Bisse in Ufernähe gehabt, wovon ich einen rausholen konnte (ca. 40 cm-Hecht). Der andere ist mir kurz davor abgegangen.
War also ein schöner Tag, wenngleich ich am Anfang erstmal schön ins Wasser gerutscht bin und ich klatschnasse Füße hatte. Aber was solls.^^
PS: Köder war wie fast immer mein guter alter weiß/blauer Gufi  mit rotem Jig von Lidl.


----------



## mortal (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit.
Vielen Dank für die Informationen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo zusammen, ich komme gerade von meinem einwöchigen Schlepptripp zurück. Leider war das Wetter nicht ganz so toll, dass ich nicht jeden Tag rausfahren konnte aber ein paar Fotos habe ich dann doch für Euch. Insgesammt 7 Hechte (der grösste 101 cm) und ein Barsch von 45 cm




































Doch das beste war, das mein 8 jähriger Sohn seinen ersten Hecht gefangen hat.





.


----------



## Sholar (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

dickes Petri und super schöne Fische!!!!!


----------



## Veit (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zu euren Fängen!!! :m 
War heute abend auch nochmal an der Saale und konnte diesmal auch wieder einen Zander fangen. Haargenau 50 cm lang, schwimmt aber natürlich wieder. 
Obwohls wahrlich kein Riese war hab ich mich sehr gefreut, dass der Stachelritter auf einen Ugly Duckling-Wobbler gebissen hat, den ich mir erst gestern gekauft hatte. :g 
Zuvor hatte ich auf 12er Kopyto in grünglitter-rot an anderer Stelle noch einen weiteren Zanderbiss (ziemlich eindeutige Bissspur), den ich aber leider nicht haken konnte.


----------



## jigga0 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier ist ein besseres Foto von meinem Zander.


----------



## trout (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Veit, 

und ich dachte dass die Ducklings nach der Pleite in der Versenkung verschwunden wären. Sehr fängig waren die ja schon eh immer gewesen. :q 
Das Zweiteilige Modell ist demnach neuen Ursprungs.
Scheinbar geschehen noch Zeiten und Wunder. 

@jigga0 
super Teil!


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So wollte mal meine 4 Pfund Forelle nachreichen. Habe sie beim Hechtspinnern gefangen, und da ich sie ja nicht in einem Forellensee gefangen habe sondern zufällig in unserem Vereinsgewässer dachte ich mir das sie hier wohl am besten hingehört,die Forelle ist ja bekanntlich auch ein Räuber (|kopfkrat )

Wie gesagt sie hatte 2100 Gramm und genau 63 cm !!!!

Achja und sorry wegen den nicht besonders originellen Bildern,hatte leider keine Digi-Cam mit ans Wasser genommen und konnte somit die Bilder erst zuhause machen !

Und bitte nicht wegen meinem roten,verwuschelten Kopf lachen, nach diesem Fang bin ich mit dem Fahrrad wie ein blöder nachhause gefahren, daher kommt die glühende Birne.


----------



## Ocrem (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

super da haste wirklich ne sehr schöne forelle gefangen#6


----------



## paul188 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@jigga0 : Super Fisch!!! Glückwunsch!

War heute von 15-21 Uhr am Rhein.
Wollte eigentlich mal wieder mit Köfi auf Zander.Ist leider nichts raus geworden ,da ich mit der Stippe leider nur einen ca.10 cm großen Zander fangen konnte.Schwimmt natürlich wieder! Danach nochmal mit der Spinnrute versucht.Nach 2 Stunden der leider einzige Biss,ein 58 cm Zander.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Veit (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute abend an der Saale und ich muss sagen diesmal gings wirklich gut. Zumindest nachdem ich die richtige Stelle gefunden hatte. Zuvor war ich an drei anderen Spots (jeweils ca. viertel bis halbe Stunde beangelt) ohne Biss geblieben.
Dann konnte ich allerdings innerhalb von nicht mal ner halben Stunde erst einen 62er Zander, dann einen kleinen 40er Hecht und zum Schluss noch meinen dieses Jahr bislang größten Zander von 76 cm fangen. Mindestens einen Fehlbiss hatte ich auch noch. Die Zandersuche hatte sich also voll ausgezahlt. Köder war diesmal wieder ein 12 cm Kopyto in meiner Lieblingssaalefarbe - perlweiß-glitter-schwarz.
Wie es so ist, wenn man mal gut fängt, hatte ich nur ne miese, ziemlich alte Cam mit, deshalb sorry für die schlechten Pics. 

@ trout: Die Teile hat ein Kumpel von mir (Onlinehändler) erst kürzlich bestellt, müssten also nach wie vor produziert werden.

@ paul & toller Hecht : Petri von mir!


----------



## Veit (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War vorhin wieder an der Saale.
Hab zwar mit Barschen bekanntermaßen nicht viel am Hut, aber der 42er, den ich diesmal fangen konnte, hat mich nicht kalt gelassen. 
Der Spruch "Ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch,..." traf nicht zu, denn es folgte noch ein 61er Zander. 
Köder: 8 cm Kopyto in -na klar  - perlweiß-glitter-schwarz.
Bald werden die Pics wieder besser....


----------



## Bubbel2000 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

jo, klasse fische


----------



## fantazia (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri veit:mhast ja wieder mal paar super fische überlistet!!


----------



## trout (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Saubere Angelegenheit Veit!

Und goiler Saalebarsch.:m


----------



## mortal (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil Veit. Super Fische.
War gestern  am Rhein gewesen, leider hatte  ich  keinen  Biss  gehabt. Aber die Hoffnung gebe ich nicht auf.Morgen versuche ich noch einmal.


----------



## Veit (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Vielen Dank für die Petris! Hab den Barsch übrigens released, der soll noch für ein paar Nachkommen sorgen, gibt ja nicht soooo viele Barsche in der Saale

@ trout: Naja, aber ein 45er, so wie bei dir, wars ja noch nicht. War glaub ich auch mein zweitgrößter Barsch überhaupt. *freu*


----------



## trout (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Petris! Hab den Barsch übrigens released, der soll noch für ein paar Nachkommen sorgen, gibt ja nicht soooo viele Barsche in der Saale
> 
> @ trout: Naja, aber ein 45er, so wie bei dir, wars ja noch nicht. War glaub ich auch mein zweitgrößter Barsch überhaupt. *freu*


 
Hast vollkommen Recht. Die Bestände waren ja vor Jahren extrem eingebrochen. Von einer Krankheit war damals unbestätigten Meldungen zufolge die Rede gewesen. #c Für mich war eindeutig die Überfischung dran schuld.
Es gibt aber noch einige Stellen die werfen in schöner Regelmäßigkeit +40er für ein nettes Foto ab. :g 

TL trout


----------



## Bambine (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mein allererster Zander








ca 62cm, nicht gewogen.
Wassertiefe ca 1m
erster Wurf mit dem Illex TN/60 - an dieser Stelle nochmal vielen dank an Regentaucher, diese TN/60 war glaube ich eine Beigabe :q - ich habe kein Geld für  Illex-Zeug :q


----------



## Ocrem (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hammer veit echt toller bass petri#6


----------



## Promachos (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Trout,

ich komme gerade von meinem Angelhändler (Norbert Bleisteiner in Hallstadt/Bamberg; Firma heißt glaub ich NB-Angelsport) und dort hängt eine ganze Wand voll mit Ducklings, von kleinen über 7cm (hab ich jetzt, Stück 3,90€) und 9 cm bis 11cm.
Zweiteilige, so wie Veit anscheinend einen hat, gab es aber keine.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Veit (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War eben mal wieder mit Dorschi an einen kleinen See zum Hechten losgezogen. Wir haben eine Runde ums Gewässer gedreht. 
Dorschi hatte einen 55er auf Sosy Pike, ich einen 72er auf Castaic Real Bait. 
@ Bambine: Ich wünsche dir, dass noch viele von diesen schönen Fischen folgen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hab heute 110cm zander gefangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! leider war der größte von den vieren nur 32cm ;-) hat aber spaß gemacht, hoffe ich bekomme noch nen größeren hier. die franzosen sind alle am stippen, sogar abends, wenn die chance auf die raubfische nicht schlecht stehen. angenehmes und stressfreies angeln, die hotspots, also die wehre, sind immer frei. petri den fängern und nen schönen abend....


----------



## fantazia (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri an alle fänger#6
war vorhin auch nochmal bischen spinnfischen.
konnte einen hecht landen.

http://img206.*ih.us/img206/4576/0000258zy0.jpg


----------



## donlotis (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo,

bei mir war es auch ein Hecht von zarten 48 cm, aus der der Ems (bzw. Durchstich). Ist immer wieder schön nach unten geflüchtet, und da wohnt er nun auch wieder...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@dolontis: da fühlt er sich eh am wohlsten


----------



## trout (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo Trout,
> 
> ich komme gerade von meinem Angelhändler (Norbert Bleisteiner in Hallstadt/Bamberg; Firma heißt glaub ich NB-Angelsport) und dort hängt eine ganze Wand voll mit Ducklings, von kleinen über 7cm (hab ich jetzt, Stück 3,90€) und 9 cm bis 11cm.
> Zweiteilige, so wie Veit anscheinend einen hat, gab es aber keine.
> ...


 
@Promachos

Dake für die Info, aber nach Hallstadt komme nicht ich so schnell.  
Einige Online Dealer haben die Neuen auch im Sortiment, allerdings nicht zu dem attraktiven Preis wie bei dir.
Die Alten Modelle waren aus imprägniertem Balsa. Wie ich jetzt festellen musste, sind die heutigen Teile aus aufgeschäumten Kunsstoff hergestellt. Ob das noch das selbe ist, weil der Originalhersteller definitiv seine Bude dicht gemacht hat ? ;+ 
Gruss trout


Heute morgen kam bei mir in der Saale noch ein paarundfünfzigerer Hecht auf einen Kopyto. Ein weiterer Biss konnte leider nicht sauben verwandelt werden.


----------



## fantazia (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war heut mal wieder mit nem kollegen bissle spinnfischen.
ich konnte einen maßigen hecht landen und mein kollege 2.
köder warn mepps aglia grösse 4.

http://img153.*ih.us/img153/5020/0000260oq5.jpg

http://img175.*ih.us/img175/7620/0000262kg5.jpg

http://img175.*ih.us/img175/1281/0000265qk4.jpg


----------



## Tisie (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Olli,

Petri Heil zu Deinem Angelerfolg!

Fischt Ihr eigentlich auch mit anderen Ködern außer Spinner? 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## fantazia (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Olli,
> 
> Petri Heil zu Deinem Angelerfolg!
> 
> ...


danke fürs petri#h
eigentlich war der effzett immer meine nummer 1.
aber im moment fische ich wieder ziemlich gerne mit mepps spinnern.


----------



## Waagemann (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri aasgeile Fische:k!!!!

mfg waagemann​


----------



## Promachos (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Trout!

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann sind meine Wobbler noch aus Balsaholz. Scheinen übrigens so ne Art Restposten zu sein, wenn man sich die Verpackung etwas genauer anschaut.

Dass Du nicht extra hierher fahren willst, versteh ich. Aber die Firma versendet auch übers Internet.|rolleyes 

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Veit (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Promachos: Jo muss ich auch mal schaun, ob ich noch ein paar mehr von den Teilen übers I-Net bekomme. Hier an der Saale sind die Balsaholzwobbler oder generell Wobbler ohne Rasseln auf Hecht und Zander nach meinen Erfahrungen wesentlich fängiger als Rasselwobbler. Letztere sind eher was für die allgegenwärtigen Döbel. Schade, dass heutzutage fast jeder Wobbler der neu auf den Markt kommt mit diesen bescheuerten Rasselkugeln ausgestattet ist.


----------



## Sholar (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit : jo ich hasse diese Dinger auch wie die Pest !!! Scheiss rasseln nun ja! Mein Händler heir findet die auhc kagge daher bestellt der die nicht 

das find ich gut


----------



## trout (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

^^
Meine Rede: Back to Nature!
Denn bei Hozwobblern ham's die Rasseln schwer ihren Platz zu finden bzw. werden durchs Holz so stark nach außen gedämpft, dasses keinen richtigen Sinn macht diese einzubauen.

Aber es gibt die berühmten Ausnahmegewässer wo's mit Plastik und Rassel doch besser funzt.|rolleyes


----------



## Veit (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Für mich ging der Traum vom richtig kapitalen Saale-Zander heute in Erfüllung. Ein starker Bursche von gut 30 cm hat zugeschnappt. #t 
Recht gierig war er auch, denn er ging auf einen 12 cm Kopyto in grünglitter-rot, auf die gleiche Ködergröße in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz ging dann noch einen ein Döbel, der auch höchstens 40 cm hatte.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ja, das sind die fluppen die ich hier fange  gott sei dank hab ich noch nicht so viele zander gefangen, sonst würd ich gut kotzen ;-)


----------



## paul188 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit : petri zum Monster 

Bei mir und meinem Kumpel Heinz war gestern mal wieder angeln total angesagt. Von 12-14 Uhr am Rhein gewesen, nur ein Biss,Heinz fing einen schönen 43 cm Barsch.Anschliessend sind wir zu einem kleinen See gefahren,haben Köderfische gestippt und nebenbei abwechselnd mit der Spinnrute umhergelaufen.Ich konnte einen 64cm Hecht und einen 36 cm Barsch verhaften.Heinz hatte nicht so viel Glück, er fing nur einen 48 cm Hecht.Gegen 17 Uhr sind wir dann zur Ruhr gefahren um mal wieder mit Köfi auf Zander zu gehen.Um 20 Uhr bekam ich auch den ersten Biss,aber leider verschlagen. Um 22 Uhr war unser Köderfischvorrat dank der Krabben und Hänger zu Ende.Also wieder Spinne raus und los.Gegen 23.30 fing ich dann meinen größten Zander in diesem Jahr.Er war 82 cm lang und 12 Pfund schwer.Köder war 12 cm Kopyto in braunglitter. Sind dann noch bis morgens geblieben,aber nix mehr.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Veit (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na das war ja ein erstklassiger Angeltag bei euch. Wünsche euch, dass es so weiter geht! 
Hab morgen einen Tag frei und dann auch noch das Wochenende dran. Mal sehen was da so bei rauskommt...


----------



## bennie (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ach du kacke, die ganze Palette Raubfisch


----------



## Bubbel2000 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

aller erste sahne! der barsch schockt :-D (der zander natürlich auch)


----------



## paul188 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Na das war ja ein erstklassiger Angeltag bei euch. Wünsche euch, dass es so weiter geht!
> Hab morgen einen Tag frei und dann auch noch das Wochenende dran. Mal sehen was da so bei rauskommt...


Das wünsche ich mir auch! 
Auch dir ein dickes Petri fürs Wochende!


----------



## The Driver (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hier meine gestrigen Raubfischfänge:

2 Kaulbarsche, Länge jeweils 16cm.... ;-) das sind doch mal 2 richtige Läsche, oder???

 ;-) 

habs mittlerweile aufgegeben dieses Jahr....


----------



## Hansemann 28 (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bis auf die Tatsache das meine geliebte Spinnrolle den Dienst eingestellt hat lief es richtig gut!
Heute Abend gehts nochmal auf Rheinwelse,eventuell gibts morgen noch ein paar schöne Bilder von uns.
Gruß Heinz


----------



## Veit (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So war heute früh schon mal mit "Angelopa" Dietmar an der Saale Ansitzangeln. Da nen Zander zu fangen, is für uns ja nicht mehr als ne Pflichtvorstellung. 
Dietmar fing einen 61er Zander, ich hatte einen 56er Stachelritter und außerdem noch einen dicken Döbel. Foto gibts diesmal keins, Cam vergessen, aber waren ja eh keine Riesen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@thediver: also nen 16er kauli is doch geil  erstmal nen größeren fangen!


----------



## Veit (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ps: Könnte ja noch die Filets fotografieren, die gerade in der Bratpfanne liegen... *lol*


----------



## The Driver (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Bubbel: ja , gell!? richtig kapital. da brauch mir keiner mehr mit seinen meter-hechten zu kommen! mit meinen fängen kann eh keiner mithalten! ;-) 
ob Monster-Goldorfe, Pfund-Gründling, oder 4-Pfund Güster... ach da fällt mir noch der 6 Pfund Giebel ein von damals....



Es ist echt zum Heulen! Nach 25 Jahren Angeln hab ich sehr viele Außenseiter Fische gefangen... viele davon in fast nicht zu glaubenden Größen, aber in all den Jahren ist es mir trotz intensiven, fast schon krankhaften Angeln nicht mal gelungen einen Meter-Fisch zu fangen.... ich wohn einfach in der falschen Gegend....


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

das kann durchaus sein. nicht überall hat man die gleich guten chancen. vor allem, wenn es nicht viel wasser gibt. wenn es denn sehr viel gibt, ist es auch schwer, denn man muss erstens einen guten see oder fluss herausfiltern und dann auch noch zur richtigen zeit am richtigen ort sein. kann echt schwer werden und es hat ewig gedauert, bei mir in berlin und brandenburg mal nen vernünftigen bzw. guten fisch zu fangen. ich habe auch nie gezielt auf raubfisch geangelt und als ich raubfischvernatiker geworden bin, bin ich weggezogen ;-)

aber nen pfundgründling is echt der kracher :-D


----------



## Karpfenchamp (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hatte heute auf nen 12cm langen Wobbler im Barschdesign einen 61cm langen Hecht. Das war der einzige Biss den ich hatte. Wer näheres Wissen will udn ein Foto sehen willder muss in "Rund um Magdeburg" gucken.


----------



## Case (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Einfach weil's so schön war, Heute.
Als Beifang noch 5 Hechte zwischen 20 und 50.

Case


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri case, wie groß waren die barsche? is schlecht zu erkennen, der große 30cm??? petri auch karpfenchamp, dein größter hecht bis jetzt?

mfg steffen


----------



## Case (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Bubble..
der Größte 27..gut geschätzt

Case


----------



## falter78 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Servus,

habe heute meinen ersten Hecht gefangen, 67 cm. 

Bild steht im Lahn-Fischer-Thread im Fließgewässerbereich.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ja, fast getroffen


----------



## Veit (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War gestern nachmittag gemeinsam mit Boardi Dorschi noch an die Elbe aufgebrochen um dort die Zander zu jagen. Leider hat es diesmal so schlecht wie nie zuvor auf dieser eigentlich sehr guten Strecke gebissen.   Wir haben uns wirklich Mühe gegeben, trotzdem kam nicht mehr als ein 64er Rapfen von Dorschi auf weißgelben 8er Kopyto raus. Ich hatte lediglich zwei kurze Fischkontakte auf 8er Kopyto in perlweiß-kristall-glitter, beide Fische verabschiedeten sich aber sofort wieder. War für uns beide eine ziemliche Enttäuschung, für mich auch das erste Mal dass ich auf dieser Strecke leer ausgegangen bin. Aber wie sagt Dorschi immer so schön: "Nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag!" Und damit kann ich auch leben. |rolleyes 

Trotz dieser Nullnummer machte ich heute nochmals eine Tour an die Elbe, denn ich war mit Boardi JFK verabredet, der erst am letzten Wochenende seinen Fischereischein gemacht hatte und heute zum ersten Mal überhaupt angeln war. Hatte ihm versprochen einen kleinen "Einführungskurs" zu geben und ist doch wohl klar, dass ich da Wort halte, auch wenn ich vielleicht selbst nix fange. #6 So gelang es dann auch, dass JFK das Auswerfen und auch das richtige Führen eines Gummifischs sowie das Lösen von Hängern bereits nach wenigen Stunden bereits halbwegs gut beherrschte. Einen Räuber konnte er zwar leider noch nicht überlisten, aber ich denke, das wird sich in den kommenden Tagen ändern  , zumal ihn auch andere Boardis aus unserem Rund um Magdeburg-Thread dabei sicher gerne unterstützen werden. :m Abgesehen davon hat es auch diesmal in den Buhnen, die wir beangelt haben, wieder ziemlich schlecht gebissen. Ich konnte auch lediglich einen Barsch auf 8er Kopyto in perlweiß-kristall-glitter überlisten und verlor einen besseren Hecht, der auf 8er Kopyto in weißgelb gebissen hatte leider durch Ausschlitzen. Nachdem sich JFK mittags verabschiedet hatte, fuhr ich an eine andere Elbstrecke. Da gings erstmal schnell. Innerhalb von ca. zehn Minuten gingen mit 2 Zander von 48 und 57 cm an den Haken, danach tat sich aber auch dort rein garnichts mehr und auch andere Angler, die dort gesponnen hatten, konnten keine Fischkontakte verzeichnen. So schlug ich mich über weite Kuhweiden und zwei Elektrozäune zu einem anderen Buhnenfeld durch. Erster Wurf, ein kurzer Ruck und weg war der Schwanz vom Gummifisch. So ging es allerdings auch dort leider nicht weiter. Viele weitere Würfe brachten noch ein paar, wenige zarte Fehlbisse und nochmal einen 55er Zander. Die heutigen Zander gingen alle auf 8er Kopyto in perlweiß-kristall-glitter und schwimmen auch alle wieder. Alles in allem hat sich die Elbe auch diesmal wahrlich nicht von ihrer besten Seite gezeigt, aber ich hab mir die Zander dann doch noch "erkämpft". :g


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

grad hab ich gedacht, was macht veit eigentlich, kein bericht? denkste, natürlich war er los  petri!


----------



## Schnyder (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

.......die Zeit hätte ich auch gerne die der Veit zur Verfügung hat*neidisch werd* tja dann konnte ich auch so schöne Fänge machen und ins Netz stellen....seis drum jeden ist es gegönnt...seine Fische zu fangen...Ich gratuliere jeden Angler für seinen Fang.....Angeln ist ne Sucht die einzige Therapie die hilft.... ist den Gummifisch ins Wasser zu lassen 

Ach Leute eine Frage noch an euch..und zwar wie ist da Gefühl einen "guten"Fisch an einer feinen Rute zu drillen???
Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie sich sowas anfühlt ,da ich schon so lange nicht mehr los war(;-)

Gruß Schnyder


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich geh zwar los, doch fange hier nur kleine. ich glaube, das gefühl nen guten fisch an der rute zu haben, ist besser als... nun gut, es ist eben ein hamma gefühl :-D


----------



## Gloin (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

es kommt natürlich  auch darauf an,ob deine rute hart ist oder weicher....
ich bevorzuge im grunde die harte variante,aber weiche sind schon etwas "gefühlsechter"!:q
(mir fallen jetzt grad diverse wortspiele auf "rute" ein,aber das wäre dem thread nicht unbedingt zuträglich....)


----------



## Case (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ich geh zwar los, doch fange hier nur kleine. ich glaube, das gefühl nen guten fisch an der rute zu haben, ist besser als... nun gut, es ist eben ein hamma gefühl :-D



Erst mal Petri Heil an alle Fänger.

Die Größe ist doch erst mal nebensächlich. Ich hab in der letzten Woche 8 untermaßige Hechte und 'ne ganze Latte Barsche gefangen. Bei den Barschen  war auch nix " Großes " bei. Aber ich hab viele Köder getestet und auf 8 davon gefangen. Hab also einige neue Köder von denen ich weiß dass, und wie sie funktionieren. Allein deshalb war's eine der besten Wochen  des Jahres.

Case


----------



## Veit (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Schnyder schrieb:


> und zwar wie ist da Gefühl einen "guten"Fisch an einer feinen Rute zu drillen???


Tja zu drillen gibts bei mir nicht viel, denn Hecht und Zander bis 80 cm ziehe ich ohne wenn und aber an fast geschlossener Bremse aus dem Wasser. Zu leichtes Zeug und zu feines Drillen bringt in der Regel nur Fischverluste durch Abrisse und Ausschlitzer.
Da ich dieses Jahr zwar nunmehr über 60 Zander gefangen habe, davon aber immernoch keiner über 80 cm war (was mich langsam anko... :v ) , konnte ich auch noch keinen Drillen. #d


----------



## Stippi (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So war gstern mal wieder auf Barsch los. hat sich auch gelohnt.:m 
der erste große Barsch dieses Jahr. $0cm groß und ein Kilo schwer. Mein Freund hatte dann noch einen Ü30 der aber leider kurz vor der Landung ausschlitzte.
Die Dickbarsche beißen nun endlich auch bei mir:k


----------



## forellenkitzler (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

also ich habe vor zwei Wochen zwei Hechte von 76 und 79 an einem Nachmittag innerhalb von zwei Stunden gefangen. Mann das war wie ein sechser im Lotto. In der Kinzig( Main Kinzig Kreis)..Einen auf Schwimmer und einen auf Grund. Beide auf ca 15 cm Döbel. War richtig geil. Den einen hätte ich aber ohnen meinen Angelkumpel Tom nicht rausbekommen. Der Kamerad hat sich nach einem geilen Hechtsprung unter einem Ast festgelegt. Tom ist mit der Wathose rein und holte den Ast und Hecht raus und bekamm von dem Kamerad noch in die Hand gebissen. 
Der kleinere von den beiden hatte einen himmeldicken Bauch. Beim Fototermin sagte mein Kumpel noch " was hat der den im Maul" ich " was wo ich seh nichts" Beim hochheben sackte ein Faustgroßer Klumpen in dem Hecht langsam nach unten.
Die neugierde packte uns und wir sezierten den Kamerad. Der hatte eine kleine Ratte von ca 20 cm vor ich schätze mal nicht mehr als 2 Stunden gefangen, geschluckt und im Magen gehabt. Und hat sich dann dennoch meinen 15 cm Döbel geholt. 
Es war ein supertoller nachmittag. Ich glaube so einen hat man nicht oft im leben...


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War gestern nochmal nen bisschen auf´m Großensee.
Konnte diesen Hecht auf ein halbes 20cm großes Rotauge fangen:m






Hier flüchtete er noch einmal zum Grund


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



forellenkitzler schrieb:


> also ich habe vor zwei Wochen zwei Hechte von 76 und 79 an einem Nachmittag innerhalb von zwei Stunden gefangen. Mann das war wie ein sechser im Lotto. In der Kinzig( Main Kinzig Kreis)..Einen auf Schwimmer und einen auf Grund. Beide auf ca 15 cm Döbel. ...



|kopfkrat hat nicht der Döbel auch nen Mindestmaß  |kopfkrat

je nach Bundesland müßte das von 20cm bis 35 cm liegen


----------



## AngelAndy20 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Was machst du denn, wenn rotaugen 18cm mindestmass haben und du auf zander gehn willst?
Hier kannste bald echt nix mehr schreiben...#d


----------



## USA (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri wünsch ich euch!
Super fische!

Jetzt hab ich allerdibngs ne frage:
Lohnt es sich noch im November und Dezember auf zander und hecht zu angeln?
und wie am besten?? 
Mit köfi auf grund?

danke


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So, hier mal zwei meiner besten Bilder aus Frankreich. Schwer mit den Fotos, is meistens schon zu dunkel um ordentlich zu Fotografieren, leider. So richtig gute Fische wollen noch nicht, denke aber, dass ich dort nun die richtigen Stellen gefunden habe, woanders gibts nicht mal Bisse. Is eben ein Kanal, ziemlich flach, die Fische sind alle vor oder an den Wehren bzw. Schleusen. Ach so, der Zander hat gebissen, war eindeutig ein Biss, aber dann wohl verfehlt. Konnte zudem meinen ersten Franzosenhecht fangen, aber ich glaube Bilder von nem 20ger muss keiner sehen ;-) Heute gingen noch 5 Barsche, den besten hab ich hier reingestellt.

@yellow-tarpon: schöne Pics, das Bild im Drill is gelungen, gute Idee, werd ich mir merken, machen wir nie, aber je nach Aktion ja durchaus nicht schlecht


----------



## NorbertF (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> |kopfkrat hat nicht der Döbel auch nen Mindestmaß  |kopfkrat
> 
> je nach Bundesland müßte das von 20cm bis 35 cm liegen



In Bayern und Ba-Wü hat er keins.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Yellow-tarpon schrieb:


> War gestern nochmal nen bisschen auf´m Großensee.
> Konnte diesen Hecht auf ein halbes 20cm großes Rotauge fangen:m
> 
> 
> ...


 
Petri mein lieber...
wir beiden werden ja nächste woche mal n paar rüssler ärgern, gell??

grüße

mirco


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Patri@ all zu den tollen Fängen.
Man merkt, das es Herbst ist.
Hier mein Resultat vom Wochenende:

4 Hechte; 65cm - 85 cm (von einem hab ich leider kein Foto da ich Ihn zurückgesetzt habe (hatte ausnahmsweise mal den Wobbler nich inhaliert) und ich den Fotoapperat nicht auf dem Boot hatte).
und mit meinem Sohn zusammen ca 20 Barsche bis 30 cm (die durften aber alle wieder schwimmen).















.


----------



## Veit (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



AngelAndy20 schrieb:


> Was machst du denn, wenn rotaugen 18cm mindestmass haben und du auf zander gehn willst?


Dann darf er trotzdem ein untermaßiges Rotauge als Köfi verwenden, da dies in Sachsen-Anhalt gestatt ist.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@usa: hallo? das sind topzeiten  wer jetzt nicht auf raubfisch angelt verpennt die besten fische eigentlich. kann noch kälter werden das wasser, dann wirds noch besser. frühjahr und herbst sind top für hecht, auch der winter bringt oft schöne fische. kannst das ganze jahr gut raubfisch fangen, jetzt im herbst und winter aber meistens auch tagsüber, gerade im winter. eigentlich muss man nur das angeln umstellen, also jetzt vor allem grundnahe fischen, wenn du zander haben willst. is alles komplex, geh einfach mal los, twister und blinker rum, die chancen stehen gut


----------



## AngelAndy20 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Dann darf er trotzdem ein untermaßiges Rotauge als Köfi verwenden, da dies in Sachsen-Anhalt gestatt ist.


 
Ich weiss - bei uns auch.
Das wollt ich aber von ihm hören :m 

Lg Andy


----------



## trout (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nachdem sich am vergangenen Samstag an einem See lediglich drei Hechte unterer und mittlerer Preisklasse an meinen Jerks vergrifen hatten, gings Sontag Mittag nochmal an die Saale.
Nach ein paar Würfen hing schon der erste Schniepelhecht an auf einen Storm Suspender 4". Ich dachte mir, großer Köder großer Fisch. Also die ganze Sache mit einem 5"er wiederholt und kurze Zeit später wieder nen guten Biss bekommen. Beim Randrillen sah ich ihn dann auch schon. Ein richtig guter Barsch mit ordentlicher Breitseite wieder so um die 45cm, der an der Plastewurst nur sehr knapp hing. Teufel auch - kurz vor der Landung auf nimmer wiedersehen weg. Also Stelle nochmal durchgefischt und auf einen Tademspinner eine Hand voll Döbel an die 45 und zwei kleinere Barsche um die 30 gelandet. Die Stelle schien mir nun deutlich verbrannt und ich dacht an einen Stellungswechsel.  Mit dem vorletzten Wurf ein kleiner 50er Hecht auf einen 4" Suspender. Danke und tschüß.
Ab ins Auto und umgesetzt. 
Angekommen sah ich schon drei Ansitzangeler mit allen Ruten die Strecke zugeflastert. Na prost Mahlzeit. Also etwas Strecke gemacht um mich von der Horde etwas abzusetzen. Ein paar würfe hier und da und doch noch nen guten 40er Barsch im Schmalbrustformat erwischt. Wieder auf den 5er Supender vom Vormittag. Na Petri!

http://img223.*ih.us/img223/4440/pa150700apv7.jpg

War aber wieder so ne knappe Sache mit dem Haken gewesen.
Nach reichlich Fussmarsch kam dann zum Abschluss noch Schniepelhecht an Land. Alle Fische wurden wieder released. 

Wie man sieht lassen die Barsche wieder aufhochen, die Hechte sind trotz der Mengen eher nur was für die Statistik. 

TL trout


----------



## Promachos (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Trout,

mir gings in den letzten Tagen ähnlich: jeden Tag ein Hecht, aber keiner, den man gerne mit nach Hause (und in die Pfanne) nehmen möchte. Trotzdem: es macht am leichten Rütchen einfach Freude, einen 55er Hecht zu drillen.
Übrigens: Ich fange momentan nur auf silbernen Spinner. Gufi läßt zur Zeit die Fische bei uns völlig kalt.
P.S. Wenn Du möchtest, dann schicke ich Dir mal ein Bild von den Ducklings rüber, so als kleinen Kaufanreiz:m.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## paul188 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri an alle Fänger!

War heute alleine am Rhein gewesen.Habe 3 Zander fangen können.Zwei Monster von 35 cm und einen Zander von 53 cm .Hatte auch noch einen ca.70 großen Zander dran, der mir leider beim Versuch der Handlandung ausschlitzte.Für 3 Stunden am Rhein ein schöner Abend.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Veit (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil Paul! Schade, dass der Große sich verabschiedet hat...
Ging mir leider heute genauso. Als hätte mich da irgendwer erhört, hatte ich tatsächlich einen Zander von mindestens 80 cm an den Kopyto bekommen. Konnte den Fisch schon sehen und habe mich da auch bestimmt nicht in der Größe verschätzt, leider gelang es ihm noch sich freizuschütteln. Absolut ärgerlich, das war der auf den ich seit Wochen gewartet habe und noch dazu der einzige Biss des Abends.  :r |gr: :c   
Hoffe ich bekomme nochmal eine solche Chance dieses Jahr. #t 
Ich glaub morgen brauch ich auch erstmal nen Frust-Hecht, das sind wenigstens dumme Fische... |uhoh:


----------



## paul188 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit
Dann wünsche ich dir mal viel Erfolg für morgen.
Sowas ist zum:v ,aber was gut ist kommt wieder..Die Zander waren heute wirkich in Beisslaune , insgesamt 7 Bisse und alles Hammerbisse.Werde morgen einen neuen Versuch starten.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Boerni72 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo zusammen,
ich war am Sonntag mit méinen Bruder mal wieder auf der Maas um den Barsch und Co. nachzustellen. Es war ein herrlicher Angelatag mit wunderschönen Wetter und schönen Fängen. Gegen Abend konnte ich mit einen 2er Spinner einen schönen Barsch von 35cm überlisten. Ein Hecht schlitzte mir leider kurz vor de Boot aus.
 In der Dämmerung versuchten wir es dann mit Wobbler und konnten 3 Zander überlisten, die aber noch ein wenig klein waren (ich denke zwischen 40 und 45cm). Als Wobbler benutzten wir einen Illex Arnoud und einen Salmo Wobbler 8cm.




Ein wunderschöner Angeltag mit schönen Fängen. Nicht die Größe ist immer entscheident, wichtig ist, das die Lust am Angeln nie verloren geht.:k


----------



## the doctor (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Boerni72 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich war am Sonntag mit méinen Bruder mal wieder auf der Maas um den Barsch und Co. nachzustellen. Es war ein herrlicher Angelatag mit wunderschönen Wetter und schönen Fängen. Gegen Abend konnte ich mit einen 2er Spinner einen schönen Barsch von 35cm überlisten. Ein Hecht schlitzte mir leider kurz vor de Boot aus.
> In der Dämmerung versuchten wir es dann mit Wobbler und konnten 3 Zander überlisten, die aber noch ein wenig klein waren (ich denke zwischen 40 und 45cm). Als Wobbler benutzten wir einen Illex Arnoud und einen Salmo Wobbler 8cm.
> 
> ...




klasse,#6
Das boot kenne ich irgendwoher:q ehemalige Wildcat:m


----------



## Promachos (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo!

Gestern ging´s wieder mit Spinner im Hafen auf Räuber. Zuerst ein 25er Barsch (der erste in diesem Jahr; meine Gufis mögen sie wohl nicht), dann über einer ins Wasser abgerutschten Uferbefestigung ein schöner 35er Barsch.
Zuletzt beim Entlangziehen parallel zum Ufer ein Biss, Anhieb - und der Fisch schwimmt einfach mit dem Zug der Rute mit, beschleunigt dann, Rollenbremse geht, eine Kehrtwendung, zwei, drei Schüttler - und weg war er. Nur noch zwei dicke Wirbel im Wasser zu sehen.
Schade. Das war einer von der besseren Sorte. Kleine zwischen 45 und 60 hatte ich in letzter Zeit genug. Ich hätte ihn gerne zumindest mal gesehen. Aber dann hätte ich mich vielleicht, wie Veit, noch mehr ärgern müssen.
Ich versuche mal, ein paar Impressionen von gestern einzustellen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Promachos (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Trout!

Weil das mit den Bildern eben so gut geklappt hat, versuch ich es gleich nochmal, diesmal mit einem Wobblerphoto.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## trout (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Promachos

hast ne PN #6


----------



## Kuschi777 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dickes Petri zu den fischen.

Werde es heute auch mal wieder auf Zander Probieren.

Falls es Fangmeldungen gibt werden diese natürlich mit Bilder veröffentlicht.


----------



## Promachos (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



trout schrieb:


> @ Promachos
> 
> hast ne PN #6



Hallo!

Du jetzt auch - mit den Farbcodes.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Ocrem (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

schöne bilder promachos#6


----------



## paul188 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute morgen wieder am Rhein gewesen. Wollte eigentlich 3 Stunden bleiben , doch aufgrund des starken Windes ist es nur eine geworden. Der Wind hat mich wirklich strubbelig gemacht.Auf Gummi tat sich absolut nichts. Die Bisserkennung wäre aufgrund des Windes ohnehin schwierig geworden. Habe es dann mit Wobbler versucht und konnte noch einen Rapfen landen. Morgen Abend werde ich mein Glück nochmal versuchen und hoffentlich erfolgreicher sein!

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Veit (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nach all den Querelen heute nachmittag im Board  , gelang mir abends an der Saale sozusagen der "Befreiungsschlag" (nicht so wörtlich nehmen). :m 
Schon nach wenigen Würfen gabs einen schönen 72er Zandreas. 
Köder: 12 cm Kopyto natürlich in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz.
Dorschi kam dann noch dazu, wir hatten beide noch nen kurzen Anstubser aber so wirklich ging sonst nix. Bin dann auch allein noch kurz an zwei anderen Stellen gewesen, wos garkeinen Zupfer mehr gab.

@ Paul: Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was noch kommt, der Rapfen ist doch aber schonmal ein guter Einstieg in nen erfolgreichen Angeltag.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...und ein weiterer Eintrag in sein Tagebuch....PH, Veit ;-)


----------



## USA (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

WOOWW!!
super stachelritter!


----------



## paul188 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ veit: Erstmal Petri zu dem schönen Zander.War zwar nicht der 80er von gestern, aber es bleibt ja noch was Zeit in diesem Jahr.

Ja, der Rapfen hat den heutigen Tag zumindest gerettet und stimmt mich optimistisch für morgen Abend. Morgen Abend kann ich dann hoffentlich wieder einige Stachelritter fangen.

Gruß Paul


----------



## Veit (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke für die Petris! Da die Gerechtigkeit gesiegt hat, bin ich wieder sorgenfrei und werde in den kommenden Tagen alles geben um den nächsten Zander nachzulegen.


----------



## mortal (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Veit . Lass dich nicht von keinem beeinflussen. Mir macht Spaß deine Fotos und Berichten zulesen. Immer weiter so


----------



## Promachos (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Ocrem schrieb:


> schöne bilder promachos#6



Hallo Steffen!

DANKE, dass wenigstens einer meine ersten Photos hier im AB zu würdigen weiß#6!
Mir hätten sie natürlich noch besser gefallen, wenn auf einem auch mal ein selbstgefangener Raubfisch zu sehen gewesen wäre. Aber ich arbeite dran..

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Kuschi777 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi leute,

Ich hab mir heuten einen Gummifisch gekauft jetzt wollte ich fragen. Was ihr zu dem fisch meint ob er fängig ist oder ob ihr in vllt. schon mal selber ausprobiert habt.

Jetzt meine 2.Frage da ich noch nicht oft mit Gummifisch gefischt habe und bei meinen letzten 3 Versuchen einen Zander zu überlisten gescheitert bin wollte ich jetzt fragen ob ihr mir vllt. eure montage verratet(Gewicht des Kopfes usw.). Oder auch ein Bild online stellt wie ihr euere Gummifische mit dem Haken versehen habt.
Bitte baentwortet mir diese Fragen.


----------



## Veit (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



mortal schrieb:


> Hallo Veit . Lass dich von keinem beeinflussen. Mir macht Spaß deine Fotos und Berichten zulesen. Immer weiter so


Nein, da kannst du ganz sicher sein. #6

Ich war vorhin wieder ein bisschen Spinnfischen an der Saale. Kein Zander diesmal, aber dafür konnte ich 2 Hechte überlisten. Der erste war mit ca. 40 cm nicht so wirklich erwähnenswert. Er ging auf einen 8 cm Aqua-Shad in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz. Der zweite war ganz ok, er hatte 71 cm und ging auf 8 cm Kopyto ebenfalls in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz.


----------



## Kuschi777 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

#c Kann mir keiner meine Frage beantworten?


----------



## Veit (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Kuschi: Sieht mir auch nach nem Kopyto aus? Befürchte aber mit einem Gummifisch wirste nicht weit kommen, den reißt man sich schnell mal ab.
Naja.... wie dem auch sei, das Anködern ist eigentlich ganz leicht. Die Hakenspitze am Kopf des Gummis einstechen und dann so aufziehen, dass der Haken an der Rückennaht wieder austritt und der Gummifisch gerade auf dem Jighaken sitzt.
Das Bleikopfgewicht richtet sich nach Strömung, Wind und Tiefe. Da wir dein Gewässer nicht kennen, können wir dir da auch keinen konkreten Tipp geben.


----------



## Kuschi777 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jetzt noch etwas genaueres zu meinem Gewässer.

Mein gewässer ist 1-4m tief mit sandigem kießigem Grund.
Da es ein See ist herrsch gar keine strömung.
Welche farbe sollte das blei haben?
Auf dem Gufi steht auch Kopyto drauf. 
Wahrscheinlich ist das der typ hapbt ihr mit solchen typen schon mal was gefangen?


----------



## Veit (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Kuschi: Am besten naturfarbene Bleiköpfe. 10 g bis maximal 15 g-Bleikopf sollte reichen. Hakengröße 3/0 (sieht mir sehr nach nem 8 cm Kopyto aus und für den ist das die optimale Hakengröße). 
Hmm, auf Kopytos habe ich dieses Jahr schon dutzende Hechte und Zander gefangen....


----------



## Kuschi777 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke für die antworten.
ich werds morgen nach der Schule gleich mal probieren ich hab zwar nur rote Bleiköpfe aber die werd ich halt einfach mal mit schwarzem EDDING anmahlen dann sin se schwarz


----------



## donlotis (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Da es ein See ist herrsch gar keine strömung.





Hallo,

auch ein See hat immer eine Strömung, auch wenn man diese natürlich nicht mit einem Fluß vergleichen kann.
Besonders wenn das Wetter und das Wasser sich abkühlt bzw. wieder erwärmt (Herbst - Winter und Frühling - Sommer) kommt es zu Unterwasserströmungen (Wasserumwälzung).
Hinzu kommt noch eine Oberflächenströmung, in erster Linie hervorgerufen durch den Wind.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## barsch-jäger (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> @...Hakengröße 3/0 (sieht mir sehr nach nem 8 cm Kopyto aus und für den ist das die optimale Hakengröße).


 
#hglaub das is ein 11cm Kopyto Classic(wegen dem karopapier und die 8er haben auch ein bisschen andere einkerbungen am Kopf) deshalb würd ich dann einen 4/0er Jig vorschlagen

Petri zum hecht Veit


----------



## Kuschi777 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Es ging ja eigentlich bei der Frage ums blei.
Schon klar das ein See immer eine minimale strömung bestitzt aber die is nebensache da meist schon 2g reichen um diese srömung zu überwinden.
Nun zufrieden?


----------



## Veit (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ barsch-jäger: Recht haste! 
Also @ Kuschi: Hakengröße 4/0 ist dafür in der Tat besser geeignet.


----------



## honeybee (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Barbarian 4/0, Aberdeen 5/0 und bei div. Bananajig Formen sogar eine Barbarian 5/0

Zum gearde bekommen: Kopyto auf den Jigkopf aufziehen, Den Schwanzteller zwischen zwei Leisten oder ähnliches hängen und somit hängt der Gummi Kopfüber und zieht sich gerade


----------



## davis (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hey Ho!

Petri an alle Fänger! Weiter so!

Nachdem ich Samstag 3 Hechte verloren und anschließend wenigstens noch 2 tolle Bafo´s erwischt hatte bin ich gestern nochmal los und hab 3 Hechte verhaftet. 2 Schniepel und ein 72er. Fotos gibbet im Lahn-Fischer-Thread-2006...

@Kuschi: Da haste schon nen guten Gufi erwischt....mit genau dem Dekor fische ich bei uns hier am liebsten da ich ganz gute Fänge drauf verzeichnen konnte!

greetz


----------



## Birger (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Kuschi: ich würde für deinen See und diesem (ich tippe auch 10bis 12cm?) Kopyto einen 5-7g Jigkopf verwenden. Mit 15g pflügst du nur den Grund um. Je leichter der Kopf desto länger sind die Absinkphasen und du kannst ihn langsamer führen. 
Mal ne andere Frage: da du ja wenig Bisse auf Gummiköder bekommst, bist du dir überhaupt sicher, ob auch Zander an den von dir befischten Plätzen vorhanden sind?


----------



## Kuschi777 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Birger:

Ich bin mir eigentlich schon sicher weil der see nur 1ha groß ist udn jährlich 40zander bestzt werden. Und 2. ich hab heuer ja auch schon 4 Zander verhaften können die haben aber alle auf Köfi beim Aalfischen gebissen. Drum meine ich das dort aufjedenfall welche sein müssen.

Jetzt noch ne frage sollte ich für diese jahreszeit an seichten oder eher an tiefen stellen auf Zander fischen?


----------



## JamesFish007 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri....ich konnte gestern leider nix an Land holen..in 3 Stunden Spinnern (nach der Schule), hatte ich vllt. 7 Bisse auf Spinner und hatte einen schönen Barsch an der Angeln. Allerdings ist der mir kurz vor dem landen ausgeschlitzt. Kann es sein das i-was mit den Raubfischen ist, denen kann man alles vor die Nase halten...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hallo kuschi. ist eigentlich immer das selbe, du musst dahin, wo der futterfisch ist. tagsüber würde ich die jungs eher an kanten bzw. tieferen stellen vermuten, wobei dein see ja nicht tief ist. vor allem, wo sie unterstand finden werden sie sich aufhalten. da es eh nie nen richtigen tipp gitb außer suchen, suche  ich würde natürlich auch da angeln, wo dusie mit köfi schon gefangen hast. kanst auch abends oder in der dämmerung twistern. 

zum bleikopf gebe ich birger recht, immer so leicht wie möglich und nur so schwer wie nötig. erstens klapt das faulenzen besser und du sammelst keinen mist auf. absinken lassen am leichten kopf, dann gaaaanz langsam einkurbeln, pausen einlegen, mal zupfen. außerdem können die räuber köder mit leichten köpfen viel besser einsaugen. wenn du meinst, die ist es zu leicht, kannste ja noch nen anderen kopf fischen. dann man petri!


----------



## Birger (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Kuschi: ok, das ist schonmal ganz gut. 1ha ist ja nun auch nicht so riesig, das heißt du kannst jeden Tag den genazen See abtwistern und irgendwo müssen sie ja sein. Suche Stellen, wo du hartzen Untergrund hast, sobald Blätter und anderer Mist am Jigkopf hängen kannste die Stelle vergessen, da stellt sich vielleicht mal ein hecht hin, Zander aber nicht. Dann suche Abbruchkanten, Deckung im Wasser (Äste, Steine) und angeln unbedint abends oder morgens, da sind die Chancen sehr viel besser. Dann immer langsam am Grund entlang, selbst wenn die Technik nicht ganz richtig ist, einen Anfasser wirst du schon bekommen,den können sich die Zander selten verkneifen. Dann kannst du mit deinen Techniken probieren, bis einer hängt.


----------



## mortal (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit kannst du mir eine Frage beantworten? Wo kaufst du immer deine Kopytos ein? Bei uns im Angelgeschäft haben wir diese Farben wie perlweiß -glitter-schwarz bzw.kristall gar nicht.
Und beißen die Zander Abends besser als Morgens? Ab wann und bis wann  fischst du Abends?


----------



## NorbertF (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

zB hier gibts alle Kopytos:
http://62.75.177.102/shop-TheJigmaster.html


----------



## paul188 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Ich bin gestern auch wieder los gewesen. Zuerst habe ich einen schönen Rapfen erwischt und danach konnte ich mit 22cm #d meinen bis dato kleinsten Zander auf Gummi(11cm Kopyto) fangen. Ansonsten ging nicht viel.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Tisie (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil zum schönen Rapfen, Paul!

Zandermäßig kann ich Dich aber noch unterbieten 

Viele Grüße, Matthias

--


----------



## mortal (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil Paul.
ich werde vielleicht heute oder morgen auch am Rhein ausprobieren.


----------



## paul188 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ tisie : auch nicht schlecht...

Habe dieses Jahr schon reichlich untermaßige Zander auf Gummi gefangen, aber dieser war echt eine Mikrobe! :q 
Zumindest ist genügend Nachwuchs vorhanden.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Kuschi777 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jetzt mal eine Frage:
Was haltet ihr von der Faulenzermethode???

Jetzt beschreibe ich mal wie ich diese ausführe:
Also Gummifisch wird in den see geworfen. Dann bis zum Grund absinken lassen. Jetzt die spitze auf etwa 9uhr dann ruckartig auf 11-12uhr dann spitze wieder auf 9uhr Gummifische absinken lassen dann wieder ruckartig auf 11-12uhr usw.



Was haltet ihr wie ich sie ausführe falls ich es falsch mach bitte ich euch darum. Mich zu verbessern und die richtige faulenzermethode zu beschreiben


----------



## paul188 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wurde auf Seite 159 doch schon ausführlich beschrieben!

Gruß Paul.


----------



## bennie (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

könntest du mal bitte nen eigenen Thread aufmachen @ Kuschi ?


----------



## Veit (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil an alle Erfolgreichen!
@ mortal: Ist hier leider auch so, die Angelläden haben zwar teilweise Kopytos aber selten die richtigen Farben. Deshalb bestellt ich auch meist online z.Bsp. bei www.angel-technik.de .
@ Kuschi: Ja, eigener Thread wäre besser für all deine Fragen. Oder benutz mal die Suchfunktion, da findeste mehr antworten. Wie du die Faulenzermethode ausführst ist falsch, die Rute wird dabei garnicht bewegt, die Köderführung erfolgt ausschließlich über die Rolle. Aber wiegesagt, Suchfunktion nutzen, habe schon zigmale hier und in anderen Foren beschrieben wie das geht, irgendwann tun die Finger weh...


----------



## webby234 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Kuschi: Guck doch mal hier rein: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=86707
Da sind deine Fragen besser aufgehoben.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jipi, endlich mal nen größeren Barsch ,bei uns hier in den Seen siehts wirklich nicht gut aus.
Habe diese in Stralsund geangelt

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1326240#post1326240


----------



## Illidan (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@mortal: Günstig fand ich vor allem die Seite www.koeder-shop.de.
Eine andere Seite wäre noch die Gummitanke, ein AB-Partner.

Hat sonst noch jemand Vorschläge? Ich suche selbst noch Shops, die günstig die Teile anbieten (bei uns @TD 99Cent/Stk.).|uhoh:|uhoh:
Sorry, wenn's etwas offtopic wird.


----------



## Elbfischer3 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder an der Elbe und muss sagen, die Raubfischsaison geht jetzt auch bei uns in die Vollen, hatte ja die Magdeburger Elbecke schon oft gute Fangerfolge in der letzte Zeit. Jetzt gehts auch bei uns los, pünktlich Ende Oktober, wie auch letztes Jahr.

Mehr seht ihr hier


----------



## Veit (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war heute mit Boardi Carpus (Micha), der zur Zeit seinen Wehrdienst ableistet und einen Tag Sonderurlaub bekommen hatte Ansitzangeln mit Köderfisch an der Saale. Leider waren noch zwei andere Angler an der Stelle, so dass ich nicht wie üblich erstmal ein paar Würfe mit Spinnrute machen konnte. 
Zwar gab es auf die Köderfische immermal komische, kurze Zupfer (Krabben können ausgeschlossen werden) und seltsamerweise fehlten auch zweimal die mehrmals per Ködernadel "aufgenähten" Köderfische, aber fangen konnte keiner was damit. 
Dann packten die beiden anderen Kollegen ein, so dass wir nur noch zu zweit waren. Da nun mehr Platz war, nahm ich meine beiden Köfiruten raus und versuchte mein Glück mit Gummifisch.
Tja und entweder habe ich einfach nur Glück oder es ist Können.  Mir egal! :g Jedenfalls machte ich etwa 10 Würfe und bekam dann genau da, wo zuvor die zwei anderen Angler ihre Köfis gebadet hatten, einen Biss auf 12 cm Kopyto in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz. Herauskam ein 69er Zander!!!
Kurz darauf hatte Micha wieder so einen kurzen Biss auf Köfi und konnte den Übeltäter diesmal auch kurz haken, leider schlitze er aber nach wenigen Sekunden aus. Wir hatten noch mehrere solcher merkwürdigen Bisse auf die Köfis, konnten aber nix mehr damit landen. Mit Spinnrute hab ich nach dem gefangenen Zander garnicht weiter geangelt. Man wills ja nicht übertreiben... |supergri

@ Elbfischer3: Meinen Glückwunsch zu der erstklassigen Ausbeute und vorallem zu dem coolen Brocken!


----------



## Ocrem (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri zu euren tollen fischen

@elbfischer hammer hart nen dickes petri zum traumzander#6 

@veit auch dirn dickes petri man sieht die saale lässt dich nicht im stich


----------



## Elbfischer3 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke. Mal sehen, wenn ich nen Infrarot-Stick bekomme, werde ich mal die Bilder reinstellen. Wird jedoch wohl noch ne Weile dauern.

VG|wavey:


----------



## fantazia (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri veit#6
schöner zander!!aber von dir is man ja nix anderes gewohnt:q
und natürlich auch ein petri an alle anderen fänger.


----------



## Dorschi (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Konnte leider gestern nur einen 56er Zandrino verhaften, der auch wieder noch ein Bisschen zu Mama durfte.


----------



## trout (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Haste aber wieder fein gemacht Dorschi! :m


----------



## Dorschi (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Tja trout scheint was dran zu sein! Ohne Dich fängt es besser!


----------



## paul188 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger!!!

@ veit: ohne Glück geht nichts und ohne Können auch nicht.Wird wohl ne Mischung aus beidem sein.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## FPB (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petrie an alle die es können !

ich hatte gestern nur noch eine verkrautete stelle abbekommen nach feierabend. es war viel los im wasser aber da ich nur die spinnrute mithatte, bin ich schon froh gewesen das ich keine verluste hatte.
es tut sich aber endlich wieder was.

gruß
FPB


----------



## Boerni72 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo zusammen,
war gestern mal wieder mit meinen kleinen Bruder an der Maas unterwegs, bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit hatte mein Bruder dann auch gleich einen scönen Biss auf einen llex Armoud DD. Nach kurzen Drill war der 71cm Zander dann auch sicher gelandet. Leider war das auch der einzige Biss des Abends.


----------



## zander55 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri allen fängern!

War gestern Abend für nen Stündchen am Rhein Spinnfischen.
Nach nur wenigen würfen gab es den ersten Biss, ein ca. 25 cm kleiner Barsch. Allerdings tat sich danach nichts mehr und ich wechselte Stelle, was sich als richtige Entscheidung herausstellte. Nach nur wenigen würfen am neuen Platz, gab es auch schon den ersten Biss, ein 64er Zander. Kurz darauf folgte noch ein Barsch von 38 cm.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@zander: unglaublich, du siehst auf jedem foto gleich aus, egal ob karpfen oder zander ;-)


----------



## JamesFish007 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

herrrlich...@Boernie 72 welches Gewässer ist das in deinem User-Bild?


----------



## benihana (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi,

war heute in nem großen Baggersee in Polen unterwegs. Konnte zwei schöne Barsche um die 25-30 cm verhaften, Fotos kriege ich vom Handy leider gerade nicht rübergezogen.
Der erste Fisch hat mich aber doch etwas verwundert. War ein schöner Döbel von 55cm, der hat den Salmo Butcher beim Aufschlag aufs Wasser direkt und aggressiv genommen. Habt ihr auch schonmal nen Döbel auf Wobbler gefangen?

Petri Heil an alle Fänger,

Benihana


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dieses Jahr habe ich sicher 20-30 Döbel auf Wobbler gefangen - Beifang bei der Bachforellenpirsch. Und mir ging's auch öfter so, dass der Biss direkt nach dem Aufprall des Köders kam. Ansonsten hatte ich noch einen oder zwei Döbel auf Spinner.


----------



## Veit (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



benihana schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch schonmal nen Döbel auf Wobbler gefangen?



Einen?- Hunderte! Eine Plage das Viehzeug. |uhoh: 

*Nun zum heutigen Fangergebnis:*
War heute nachmittag mal für ne Stunde an einem kleinen See, damit ich endlich mal den 100sten Hecht des Jahres fange. Extra ne kleine Sektflasche mitgenommen um den Jubiläumshecht begießen zu können.  
Start frei! Erster Wurf = Hecht! :g  Das was war erstmal Nr. 99 und auch nur ein kleiner Kerl von 46 cm. Drei Würfe später hatte ich dann den nächsten Hecht dran. Der wäre mit geschätzten 60 cm maßig gewesen, schlitze aber leider aus. Ein paar Würfe hatte ich dann einen Hecht von 50 - 60 cm als Nachläufer. Danach hats dann ein paar Minuten nicht gebissen. Und dann ein gekonnter Wurf zwischen zwei Krautbänke und da war er der dann der 100ste. In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass er mit guten 40 cm nur Riesenbratwurstformat hatte, hab ich dann auf das Öffnen der Sektflasche aber doch verzichtet. Kurz darauf hatte ich noch eine Fehlattacke und dann auch kein Bock mehr.... Als Köder kam bei der ganzen Geschichte ein Castaic Real Bait zum Einsatz.
Abends gings dann mit Boardi Dorschi nochmal auf Zanderjagd an der Saale. Auf einen 8er Kopyto in perlweiß-kristall-glitter bekam Dorschi dann auch schon bald einen Biss, allerdings hatte der Übeltäter nur den Schwanz des Gummis erwischt und ihn abgebissen. Ich hatte dann ein paar Minuten später auf 12er Kopyto in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz einen guten Fisch kurzzeitig dran, leider verabschiedete er sich aber nach kurzem Kontakt wieder. Danach passierte außer ein paar Astdrills einige Zeit garnichts, doch letztendlich fing ich dann doch wieder meinen Fisch. Allerdings keinen Zander sondern einen weiteren Hecht von 68 cm, der wieder zurück in sein Element durfte.


----------



## Rogyoga (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

100 Hechte???
Du sagst an einem kleinem See warst du??
Ist das dein Privatzuchtbecken für Hechte??|kopfkrat....
Im ernst "alle Achtung!! 100 Hechte..
Gratuliere !!
Gruss Rogyoga


----------



## Veit (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Rogyoga schrieb:


> 100 Hechte???
> Du sagst an einem kleinem See warst du??
> Ist das dein Privatzuchtbecken für Hechte??|kopfkrat....



Ach Quatsch!  Da gehe ich nur selten mal aus Gag hin, weil da eh immer einer beißt, aber eben auch immer nur kleine bis 60 cm. Ist ein ganz normaler Vereinsteich in dem sich die Hechte halt ganz gut vermehren! Ansonsten fange ich die Hechte halt immer mal so nebenbei beim Zanderangeln oder auch mal gezielt in allen möglichen Gewässertypen.


----------



## benihana (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr habe ich sicher 20-30 Döbel auf Wobbler gefangen - Beifang bei der Bachforellenpirsch. Und mir ging's auch öfter so, dass der Biss direkt nach dem Aufprall des Köders kam. Ansonsten hatte ich noch einen oder zwei Döbel auf Spinner.



Ok, gerade noch mal etwas gegoogelt, ist also definitiv nichts besonderes. Mein Hausgewässer, die Maas, beherbergt nunmal halt nicht so viele Döbel...


----------



## Waagemann (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hey leute kann auch mal wieder was melden...ein ca.50cm langer Hecht#6 !Ich hab mich riesig gefreut weil ich seit ca.2 Wochen nichts gehabt habe außer Bisse!!!|gr: 
Auch wenns kein Riese war hab ich mich mit meinen angelbegeisterten Kumpel sehr gefreut !Er hat auf einen großen Yad-spinner gebissen und danach hat ich noch 2 geile Bisse auf´nen Jerkbait(und alle beide sprangen dann noch hinterher wo ich den jerk herrausgehoben habe und die sahen fast genau so aus wie der Vorherige...naja was solls)!Ach ja und der Hecht schwimmt natürlich wieder!
Veit ich gratuliere dir |schild-g!ich steure gerade auf die 20 zu(|sagnix)!

Mfg waagemann


----------



## webby234 (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo,
endlich mal ein maßiger Hecht dieses Jahr.
Nach dem 5. Wurf biss er auf einen 4´er Meps Aglia.
Er misst genau 70 cm und wurde von mir in der Schwinge in Stade gefangen. |laola:
Zuvor war ich allerdings noch für eine Stunde an unserem Vereinssee, da ging auf Gummifisch als auch auf Spinner nichts.
Und ich hatte die Hoffnung für dieses Jahr schon fast aufgegeben.


----------



## erich17 (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich hatte heute einen "fast" Herzinfarkt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bin zum Gufieren raus. Zuerst mit 17cm Neongelb/schwarzer Rücken. 1 Std. keinen Zupfer. Dann gewechselt auf 17cm Glitter Grün/schwarzer Rücken. Ich bekam 2 zaghafte "lutscher". Denke es waren kleinere Zander. Ich wollte aber keine Babys vergewaltigen sondern richtig "Fisch" !!!! Also hab ich auf 20cm gewechselt Orange-Glitter/schwarzer Rücken.
Beriets nach dem 3 Wurf ein ganz kurzes rütteln in der Rutenspitze - Anhieb - passt . 68cm , aber der Bengel war so was von fett , unglaublich !!!! Also er hing rechts oben, also bekam er wieder Schonfrist von mir um noch ein wenig zu wachsen.
Bereits ca. 10 Würfe später wieder ein ganz kurzes leichtes Zucken in der Rutenspitze. Anhieb , Passte auch , der Bursche wehrte sich 1 mal ziemlich heftig , dann gab auch er auf. 74cm und auch wieder dermassen fett, daß man glaubte der platzt gleich. Auch er durfte wieder den Rotaugen auf die Schuppen gehen um mir nächstes Jahr erneut "Grüß Gott" zu sagen.
Ich wechselte dann die Stelle.
Erster Wurf - ich hab den Gummifisch direkt vor mir, heb langsam die Rute hoch , und als ich den Gummifisch ca 10 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche gesehen habe, kam von unten ein Schatten hoch. Das ging alles sooo schnell, ich kann es gar nicht sagen! Auf alle Fälle, ich war ja gerade dabei den Gufi aus dem Wasser zu heben, kam das Monster von unten heraufgeschossen wie von der Tarantel gestochen - jetzt war aber mein Gufi schon aus dem Wasser haraus, und er schoss ca. 50cm hoch aus dem Wasser und verfehlte meinen Gufi !!!!!
Er schlug direkt vor meinen Füßen im Wasser auf - meine Hose total nass - und weg war er !!! Ich hab ihn auf weit über 1 Meter geschätzt !!!! Ich bin so erschrocken , dass ich wirklich das Zitterlein bekam, es ging alles sooo schnell!!! Noch über 3 Std. probierte ich ca. 20 verschiedene Köder - nichts !!!!
Aber ich sag Euch eines - der Bursche gehört mir !!!!!!!

Erich17


----------



## The Driver (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich hab heute auch wieder zugeschlagen an unserem vereinsamten badesee. hab mein neues (gebrauchtes) boot ausprobiert, und nach 30 min fischen mit nem 14cm Attractor in goldmetallic zupfte es gewaltig, und ich dachte noch, nein nicht schon wieder so ne hechtkrempe, aber seht selbst was ich danach ins boot hieven konnte:






mein größter Barsch in 25 Jahren Anglerlaufbahn! 45cm!
später hab ich noch 2 schöne 30er Barsche mit dem guten alten Zocker erwischt und noch einer ist ausgeschlitzt.

alles in allem für unsere verhältnisse hier ein super tag, zudem noch schön die sonne schien...


----------



## Veit (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi!

Sehr schöne Fische habt ihr da gefangen Jungs! Freut mich für euch! Petri!

Ich war heute an der Elbe und da lief es GROTTENSCHLECHT!!!
Mit dabei war Boardi Rumburack10 (Rene), für den ich hoffte, er könnte heute seinen ersten Zander überlisten. Leider waren die Mäuler der Glasaugen diesmal total vernagelt, so dass Rene leider völlig leer ausging. Boardi Marco O. kam zwischendurch mal vorbei und konnte einen 55er Hecht auf einen weißen Spro-Shad verhaften. Auch ich habe heute nicht gut gefangen. Einen Hecht von gut 50 cm, der auf 8er Kopyto in perlweiß-kristall-glitter gebissen hatte, verlor ich durch Ausschlitzen. Dann dachte ich ein paar Mal endlich Zanderkontakt zu haben. Aber es war leider immer was anderes. Erst ein 41er Barsch und dann 2 unabsichtlich von außen gehakte Brassen. Der Barsch hatte auf 8er Kopyto in perlweiß-fluogelb gebissen. Auf jenen Köder konnte ich dann kurz vor Schluss doch noch einen Zander überlisten. Leider nur ein kleiner Kerl von etwa 40 cm.


----------



## sebastian (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=87233

Hab hier einen etwas größeren Bericht mit paar Bildern reingestellt vom heutigen Tag.


----------



## barsch-jäger (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Veit und Driver: Geil! Fette Stachelballons!

Petri auch den anderen Fängern!

War heut für 3h Spinnfischen Köder konnte einen 55cm Hecht auf Salt Shaker fangen, die dinger entwickeln sich langsam zu meinen lieblings Gufis

Gruß/barsch-jäger


----------



## Ocrem (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit & the diver

petri sehr geile barsche#6


----------



## Wallerschreck (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hatte auch mal wieder Erfolg auf Raubfisch. War gestern an meinem "Zandersee" und wollte mal schauen ob ich den ein oder anderen Stachelritter raus bekomme. Auf Twister und Spinner gabs aber nur Barsche bis 20cm hab dann auf Köfi umgeschwenkt da tat sich aber bis c.a.17 Uhr garnichts. Ich schnapp mir also mein Buch und schaue nur ab und zu mal hoch als ich plötzlich meine Pose abtauchen sehe. Sofort steh ich auf und beobachte die Schnur. Gleichmäßiger Zug weg vom Ufer. Zweiter Lauf abgewartet und dann Anhieb. Sitzt. Allerdings kein Kopfschlagen, garnichts, fühlt sich eher wien Karpfen an, egal vielleicht nen müder Zanderopa  ne Gewisse Maße hat er jedenfalls. Dann kurz vorm Ufer seh ich ihn, hä? goldener Zander? von wegen das ist nen Hecht (habe den Besitzer damals gefragt "gibts hier auch Hecht" die Antwort "nä, hamwa nie besetzt und hat nie aner gefange")ich hab also ganz auf Zander gesezt mit 2er Einzelhaken und 25ger Mono Vorfach. Un kaum denke ich ans Vorfach dreht der Fisch richtig auf und zieht nochmal richtig ab "ok das wars jetzt himmelt er das Vorfach" aber nein die Schnur hält. ergebnis ist ein 63ger Hechtmännchen. Der Haken hing ganz außen im Mundwinkel so dass er die Schnur mit den Zähnen nicht erreicht hat. Glück gehabt.


----------



## Bambine (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Der Hecht des Lebens ...  
Ich war heute nachmittag mit leichtem Gerät an einem Kanal unterwegs, der Kanal ist eine Verbindung zwischen der Rotte und dem Kralingseplas in Rotterdam. Es war sehr viel Betrieb auf und am Kanal entlang, seht viele Spin- Ansitzangler und ständig Schleppboote ... also ich lief am Kanal entlang auf der Suche nach einem Platz wo ich die Barsche etwas ärgern kann - es ist das erste Mal dass ich da lang lief. An einer Kreuzung (wasserstrasse) blieb ich stehen ... an jeder Ecke stand ein Angler und warf was das Zeug hielt, also scheint es eine interessante Stelle su sein. Wie auch immer, ich stand etwas abseits und ging an meine Twister zu baden ... beim 2. Wurf hing ein Barsch von 20cm dran, es geht gut los ... aber keine weitere Bisse nach 30minuten ... also ging ich an die Kreuzung, der Vorangler hatte seine Sachen gepackt und  war weitergewandert ... ich hatte verschiedene Twister in verschiedenen Farben/Formen benutzt ... keinen einzigen Biss. Frustriert habe ich den TN/60 Wobbler montiert ... und dachte ich mache noch einpaar Würfe, dann soll es richtung heim gehen ... Nach einigen Würfen ... BISS, hart, sehr hart ... muss ein Hecht sein, kein Schütteln ... nur Ziehen ... ich konnte den Fisch einige Meter heran kurbeln  ... erster Flucht ... ca. 20m ... auf einmal blieb der einfach stehen ... drehte um und schwamm direkt auf mich zu. Ich hatte keine erfahrung mit solcher Situation ... als die Schnur locker wurde war ich nur noch darauf konzentriert zu kurbeln, hatte kaum noch Kontakt zum Fisch ... ca 3m vor dem Ufer stoppte der Fisch und schwamm nun der Ufer entlang, wo auch viel Bewuchs ist, ich war damit beschäftigt die Bremse etwas zu stärken .... um den Fisch etwas dirigieren zu können ... der Fisch rollte .. ich konnte seine Flanken an der Oberfläche sehen ... und schwups ... keine Spannung mehr im Schnur ... das muss man einmal erlebt haben ... ich denke mal jeder von Euch hat das schon mal erlebt , für mich war es aber das erste Mal ... ich stand nur noch da ... erst nach eine Ewigkeit fing ich an den Wobbler einzukurbeln ... ein Haken von dem Drilling ist aufgebogen. Ich stand da, rauchte 2 Zigaretten hintereinander und beschloss weiterzuwandern. Ich hatte eh nich die richtigen geräten mit für so einen Brocken.
...
Eine Stunde später stand ich wieder an dieser Kreuzung und hatte bis dahin keine weitere Bissen gehabt ... wieder den TN60 (ich fische den Wobbler nur mit einem Drilling, also hatte ich den Ersatzdrilling montiert) .... viele Würfe ... war im Gedanken schon auf dem nach Hause Weg ... dann kam der BISS, hart, sehr hart, schnell ... erster Flucht wieder viel Schnur genommen ... zweiter Flucht wieder sehr viel Schnur genommen, dies Mal schwam er den Brückenpfeilen entgegen ... ich hatte noch schnell die Bremse angezogen und ordentlich dagegen gehalten ... nach sechs Flüchten ... lag er vor meinem Füssen ...
1,02m, nicht gewogen ... danach konnte ich nur noch sitzen und rauchen ... und hörte wie mein Herz pumpte ... 






Meine leichte Barschrute hat somit ihre Feuertaufe bestanden.
Keine Werbung aber ich möchte die Rute wirklich empfehlen ... weil sie wirklich gut ist, leicht, sensitive und hart ...  und auch nicht so teuer ist ...
St Croix Premier ,L 1/16-5/16 oz, 6' ... ich hatte 60$ für die Rute bezahlt.


----------



## Veit (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Bambine: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Meterhecht!


----------



## Ronen (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



> @ Bambine: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Meterhecht!



den glückwünschen schliesse ich mich an!


----------



## Veit (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Aja, konnte heute übrigens neben 2 kleinen Zandern, von denen denen einer auch bloß unabsichtlich von außen gehakt war auf 8 cm Kopyto in perlweiß-kristall-glitter einen 37er Barsch fangen. Außerdem leider auch wieder 2 Brassen, bei denen der Haken auch bloß am Rücken saß. Kann man ja fast schon als Pech bezeichnen. |uhoh: 
Foto vom Barsch gibts morgen.


----------



## Ocrem (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri veit#6  wieder elbe?

achja bevor ichs vergess @bambine wahnsinn an so ner feinen rute das war bestimmt ein hammer drill petri zum meter

war heute auch an der elbe aber leider kein zander, dafür nen medium hecht und barsch

leider auch ne ganze reihe bisse versemmelt...


----------



## JamesFish007 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Veit ich glaub bei Köder brauchste bald nix mehr hinschreibe. Es ist doch immer dieser Kopyto in PerweißKristallGlitter


----------



## Veit (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Creme: Jepp!

@JamesFish007: Naja, eigentlich sinds entweder perlweiß-kristall-glitter oder perlweiß-glitter-schwarz und vorgestern hab ich ja zum Beispiel auch auf weißgelb gefangen  Ein ganz kleines bisschen Abwechslung gibts auch bei mir.


----------



## Huchenfreak (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Bambine: Glückwunsch zum Lebenshecht! 
Bin übrigens auch ein St. Croix Anhänger sind echt der Hammer diese Ruten!


----------



## rob675 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Hatte auch mal wieder Erfolg auf Raubfisch. War gestern an meinem "Zandersee" und wollte mal schauen ob ich den ein oder anderen Stachelritter raus bekomme. Auf Twister und Spinner gabs aber nur Barsche bis 20cm hab dann auf Köfi umgeschwenkt da tat sich aber bis c.a.17 Uhr garnichts. Ich schnapp mir also mein Buch und schaue nur ab und zu mal hoch als ich plötzlich meine Pose abtauchen sehe. Sofort steh ich auf und beobachte die Schnur. Gleichmäßiger Zug weg vom Ufer. Zweiter Lauf abgewartet und dann Anhieb. Sitzt. Allerdings kein Kopfschlagen, garnichts, fühlt sich eher wien Karpfen an, egal vielleicht nen müder Zanderopa ne Gewisse Maße hat er jedenfalls. Dann kurz vorm Ufer seh ich ihn, hä? goldener Zander? von wegen das ist nen Hecht (habe den Besitzer damals gefragt "gibts hier auch Hecht" die Antwort "nä, hamwa nie besetzt und hat nie aner gefange")ich hab also ganz auf Zander gesezt mit 2er Einzelhaken und 25ger Mono Vorfach. Un kaum denke ich ans Vorfach dreht der Fisch richtig auf und zieht nochmal richtig ab "ok das wars jetzt himmelt er das Vorfach" aber nein die Schnur hält. ergebnis ist ein 63ger Hechtmännchen. Der Haken hing ganz außen im Mundwinkel so dass er die Schnur mit den Zähnen nicht erreicht hat. Glück gehabt.


 
@wallerschreck
servus,
erstmal glückwunsch zum hecht...
sach mal wo ist denn dein "zandersee"? komme aus der ecke wiesbaden...du gehst doch sonst meistens in rüd angeln, gell?
gruß
rob


----------



## Wallerschreck (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@rob675
Jo normalerweise bin ich immer am Rhein unterwegs (nebenbei auch Top Zandergewässer  ). Aber dieses Wochenende war ich bei meinen Eltern im Vogelsberg und dort in der Nähe ist ein kleiner, versteckt liegender See von dem nur wenige wissen und von dem alle nur immer schlecht reden weil da eben seid Jahren nicht mehr besetzt wird. Allerdings hat sich da ein guter sich selbst reproduzierender Bestand an Zander und Karpfen (und anscheinend auch Hecht) gebildet außerdem kann man da (neben kaum zu vermeidenden Barschmassenfängen) den ein oder anderen kapitalen Barsch erwischen. Da kaum erfahrene Angler dort fischen und die wenigen die hin und wieder mal da sind sich von den Massenhaft auftretenden Rotfedern verschrecken lassen (mit Köfi versuchts kaum einer) bzw. die richtigen Stellen nicht kennen hält sich der Bestand dort sehr gut. Bin froh drum so einen See gefunden zu haben, ist allerdings sehr klein und wenn da auch nur 10 Angler regelmäßig hingehen würden wär der bald Leer.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

geiler hecht!!!!!dickes petri


----------



## fantazia (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri zum meter#6
wie schwer war er denn?


----------



## zander55 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Bambine: petrie zum Meterhecht! #6 

War gestern Abend am Rhein Spinnfischen. In ca. 2 Stunden angeln gab es einen Barsch von 32 und 4 Zander von 48, 50, 53 und 57 cm. Köder waren Sandra shards und Gummifische bis 15 cm. 
Einige bisse hab ich noch versenst und einen Schönen Zander verloren, weil sich die Quetschhülse vom Stringer, kurz vor der Landung verabschiedet hat.#q


----------



## mortal (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@zander55.

Petri Heil zu deinem Erfolg.Bis wann fahrst du unterwegs?


----------



## Wallerschreck (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Zander55 schöne Fangstrecke


----------



## Dorschi (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schön gefärbte Fische Zander 55! Petri heil!


----------



## zander55 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke für die petrie`s!

@mortal: War von etwa 20-22 Uhr am Rhein, hab also schon im dunklen angefangen.


----------



## Bambine (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke all für die Glückwünsche ...
ich hatte den Hecht nicht gewogen ... hatte auch keine Waage mit mir beim Wandernspining ... der war aber ordentlich schwer.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bambine schrieb:


> Danke all für die Glückwünsche ...



Da kommt noch meiner hinzu, ich bin noch nicht so nah an die schweren Jungs heran gekommen...

Aber wenn ich Deine Zigaretten richtig gezählt habe, ist Angeln doch nicht (immer) so gesund, wie ich dachte!


----------



## Bambine (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Da kommt noch meiner hinzu, ich bin noch nicht so nah an die schweren Jungs heran gekommen...
> 
> Aber wenn ich Deine Zigaretten richtig gezählt habe, ist Angeln doch nicht (immer) so gesund, wie ich dachte!



Danke , ich verzichte nicht ohne Grund auf das Ansitzangeln, was meinste wie ich beim Posenzugucken qualme ... :q


----------



## zander55 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Eben am Rhein nen gierigen 47er Zander, der sich einen weis-grünen 15 cm Gummifisch reingehauen hat.


----------



## Veit (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Zander55: Schöne Zandererfolge kannst du da vorweisen! Petri!

Bei mir gab es heute 2 Hechte von 58 und 60 cm auf Castaic Real Bait.


----------



## Dorschi (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Zander55 Kann mich immer noch nicht richtig zum Stinger durchringen, da ich auch so schon genug Hänger habe! Wie wirkt sich das bei Dir aus? Hast Du eine höhere Bissausbeute?


----------



## zander55 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Dorschi: Die Bissausbeute ist höher, allerdings gibt es erheblich mehr Hänger. Deswegen nutze ich nur bei Gummifisch ab 15 cm und relativ Hängerfreier Grund Stringer.


----------



## fantazia (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hi,
war eben mal wieder bissle spinnfischen.konnte 4 hechte überlisten.da ich mal wieder hunger auf hecht habe wurden 2 entnommen.

http://img320.*ih.us/img320/1395/0000276bk8.jpg

http://img320.*ih.us/img320/2028/0000277lo1.jpg


----------



## mad (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

servus fantazia,

#r  super fänge.#6 

(p.s. ich rauche auch gerne, aber ohne wären deine fotos schöner)


----------



## Veit (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ fantazia: Wieder mal Petri du Hechtkönig. #6 

Ich war heute abend an der Saale. Ein stürmischer Wind machte das Gummifischangeln zu einem schwierigen Unterfangen, die Zander waren aber bissig, so dass ich trotz der problematischen Verhältnisse 3 Stück fangen konnte. Erst gabs einen kleinen ca. 40er, danach wechselte ich die Stelle und fing schon nach wenigen Würfen einen 59er und kurz darauf noch einen 51er. Eventuell sind mir ein paar Bisse durch die Windböen sogar noch entgangen. Köder war in allen Fällen wieder mal ein 12 cm Kopyto in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz. 
Anbei auch noch die Bilder vom Sonntags-Elbbarsch und einem der beiden Hechte von gestern.


----------



## mortal (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit. Du bist wirklich ein Zanderkiller. Petri Heil von mir. Sehen wie immer toll aus.Wann bekomme ich so einen?


----------



## NorbertF (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bei uns hats gestern abend auch gestürmt wie Teufel.
Ich konnte nur mit den 30g Köpfen werfen und selbst da war Essig mit Bisserkennung. Da waren sie wie man an nem abgebissenen Turbotail Schwanz und nem abgebissenen Attractor sehen konnte, aber ich habs nicht gemerkt und bin dann durchgefroren nach Hause.


----------



## Veit (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



mortal schrieb:


> @Veit. Du bist wirklich ein Zanderkiller.


Nee bin ich nicht!!! Ab und zu landet zwar mal einer in der Pfanne -sind ja auch lecker-, die meisten dürfen bei mir aber wieder schwimmen.  Für nächstes Jahr hab ich mir als Ziel gesetzt über 100 Zander zu fangen (dieses Jahr sinds bislang 71 Stück), aber da kann ich mir ja nicht den Bestand selbst kaputt machen... 

In welchem Gewässer fischst du denn? 
Wünsche es jedem, dass er regelmäßig Zander fängt, aber sie sind halt nicht so einfach zu erwischen. Ein Hecht ist doof, wenn der Hunger hat oder sich gestört fühlt, verhält er sich wie ein Müllschlucker und die Hechtstandplätze fallen auch schnell ins Auge.Einen Hecht kann ich darum auch auf Ansage fangen. 
Der Zander zieht umher, so dass erstmal das finden vor dem Fangen steht. In den meisten Gewässern beschränken sich die Fänge dann auch nur auf bestimmte Zeiten und auch die richtigen Köderfarben müssen erstmal gefunden werden. Standarttipps können zwar bei all dem hilfreich sein, aber es gilt die richtige Taktik für sein eigenes Gewässer zu finden.
Aber das ist genau das was ich am Zander so mag. Es ist anspruchsvoller ihn zu fangen, im Gegensatz zu Hechten. Ich mag schwierige Aufgaben und muss nicht jeden Tag einen Zander fangen, aber ich versuche es natürlich


----------



## fantazia (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

danke fürs petri mad und veit#h
hast ja recht mad.kippe im maul sieht ******** aus.
beim nächsten mal gibs wie gewohnt pics ohne glimmstängel mit im bild:q



petri veit#6
hast ja wieder mal nee schöne strecke hingelegt!!
bei mir klappt es mit den zandern irgendwie nich so wie ich will#cgestern ganze zeit im tiefen geangelt wo auch öfters mal zander stehen.aber irgendwie wollte nur mr.esox beißen.


----------



## mortal (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit.

Die ganze Zeit habe ich am Altrhein versucht. Seit paar Wochen versuche ich auch dirket am Rhein. 
Das mit dem Finden  ist  eine schwierige Aufgabe.
Ich habe auch vor im Jahr 2007 mehr auf Zander zu angeln.


----------



## NorbertF (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Warum nicht schon 2006? Jetzt ist die ideale Zeit.


----------



## Holger (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sehe ich auch so wie Norbert. Hier bei uns im platten Land läuft es auch hervorragend momentan. Konnte in den letzten 3 Wochen etwa 45 Zander bis 83 cm fangen.......bissiger als im Herbst sind die Stachelritter nie.


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War gestern wieder auf´m Großensee und konnte einen 79er Hecht mit 9 Pfund verhaften


----------



## Boerni72 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

#6 #6 Schöner Hecht Yellow- Tarpon.
omit hast du ihn gefangen?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zum schönen Hecht!#6


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Boerni72 schrieb:


> omit hast du ihn gefangen?



ein bisschen behalte ich doch noch für mich. Du musst wissen zurzeit wird Hecht im Großensee schlecht gefangen und ich habe lange Expirimentiert bis ich herausgefunden habe auf was sie zureit stehen:m


----------



## mortal (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Yellow-tarpon.
Petri Heil auch von mir. Ein super Hecht


----------



## fantazia (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Yellow-tarpon schrieb:


> ein bisschen behalte ich doch noch für mich. Du musst wissen zurzeit wird Hecht im Großensee schlecht gefangen und ich habe lange Expirimentiert bis ich herausgefunden habe auf was sie zureit stehen:m


petri#6schöner hecht!!aber wieso son geheimnis aus dem köder machen?(is natürlich dein gutes recht!!)bei hechten isses doch eh egal.viel wichtiger is die richtige stelle+tiefemeine erfahrung hat gezeigt das der köder beim hechtangeln eigentlich egal is.sollte natürlich kein noname billig ding sein was super schlecht läuft.aber  ich glaube nich wirklich daran das nur der eine fängt und andere nich.jeder hat seinen eigenen lieblingsköder und jeder fängt auch damit.


----------



## snowman88 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war am sonntag mit snowmen79 spinnfischen.
wir konnten 3 hechte von 61 cm,70 cm und 92 cm überlisten.
(in 30 min!)
leider hatten wir nur handy dabei!#q


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



fantazia schrieb:


> was super schlecht läuft.



wie muss ein köder denn für dich laufen damit er gut ist?|kopfkrat


----------



## LewGünther (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Petri's!

War nach längerer Zeit mal wieder hier auf dem Board. Habe viele gute Berichte und schöne Fangerfolge entdeckt. Glückwunsch zu den Fangerfolgen!

Mit meinem Kollegen war ich vor einigen Wochen an einer abgelegenen kleinen Kiesgrube und habe mich da mal in Sachen Gufi probiert #q . Jedenfalls konnte ich meinen ersten Hecht (siehe Foto/Land) mit diesem Köder landen, der war zwar viel zu klein und wurde zum größer werden wieder zurück gesetzt, aber immerhin! 

Letztes Wochenende ging es dann mit meinem Kollegen wieder per Boot auf die Spree, den Hechten nachstellen. Mir ist ein Baby- Hecht (siehe Foto, wo ich so "schön" schaue" auf einen Popper gegangen. Dannach ging es mit Gufi weiter und ich hatte einen sehr guten Biss. Mein Gufi war einfach durch die scharfen Zähne  des Hechtes zerfetzt worden, werde das nächste mal einen zusätzlichen Drilling mit anbringen.
Mein Kollege hat sich ausschließlich auf das fischen mit Blinker konzentriert und konnte zwei Hechte landen, alle beide zwischen 50-60 cm (siehe Fotos)

Am 05.11. geht es wieder an die Oder, vielleicht gibt es den einen oder anderen Zander, mal sehen.

Euch allen noch schöne Angelerfolge und Petri Heil!
Lew


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@fantazia: ich würds auch nicht rauspsaunen, wenn jeder weiß wo ich angel. er wird den hecht wohl nicht mit nem 4er mepps gefangen haben ;-D

wirklich geiler hecht, so kurz aber richtig schwer, kompaktes geiles teil!!!! und vor allem mal endlich wieder ein richtig schönes foto finde ich!


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

RÜSCHTÜSCH Bubble2000 
irgendwann denke ich wird jeder angler erkennen das es besser ist den ball flach zu halten und nicht hoch zu stapeln


----------



## Birger (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Yellow-tarpon schrieb:


> RÜSCHTÜSCH Bubble2000
> irgendwann denke ich wird jeder angler erkennen das es besser ist den ball flach zu halten und nicht hoch zu stapeln



Nicht jeder .


----------



## zander55 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri den Fängern, tolle Fische!

War heute Abend am Rhein Spinnfischen und konnte zwei Zander, von 45 und 59 cm fangen.


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

In einem anderen Forum hab ich ne "Schniepel-Galerie" gesehen - wär das nicht auch was für uns??


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

fänd ich gut, dann kann ich auch mal meine fänge posten :-D  gut, ich setz nen smily, aber is ja wahr, fange hier nur sprotten, danke burn, mach mal auf en schniepelraubfischfangkasten2006


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@mortal

Altarme kann ich am Rhein nicht für Zander emfpehlen. Im normalfall zu flach und schlammig, die Stachelritter stehen lieber im Strom in den Strudeln hinter Buhnenköpfen oder lauern an der Scharkante von Hafeneinfahrten etc. Ist zwar bequemer zu angeln annem Altarm aber lohnen tuts sich auf Zander nicht.


----------



## Bernhard* (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> fänd ich gut, dann kann ich auch mal meine fänge posten :-D gut, ich setz nen smily, aber is ja wahr, fange hier nur sprotten, danke burn, mach mal auf en schniepelraubfischfangkasten2006


 
Ok, mach ich dann vielleicht bei meinen nächsten 40er Zandern...


----------



## fantazia (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Yellow-tarpon schrieb:


> wie muss ein köder denn für dich laufen damit er gut ist?|kopfkrat


je nach köder.
ein spinner muss schon beim kleinsten zug anfangen zu rotieren.
ein blinker muss schön verführerisch und abwechslungsreich laufen(seine flanken zeigen)  und soweiter.guten köder erkennt man halt am laufverhalten.


----------



## fantazia (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> @fantazia: ich würds auch nicht rauspsaunen, wenn jeder weiß wo ich angel. er wird den hecht wohl nicht mit nem 4er mepps gefangen haben ;-D
> 
> wirklich geiler hecht, so kurz aber richtig schwer, kompaktes geiles teil!!!! und vor allem mal endlich wieder ein richtig schönes foto finde ich!


naja wer weiss |supergrimeinst son 80er hecht beißt nich auf nen mepps grösse 4;+hab schon grössere hechte mit mepps grösse 4 oder anderen gleichgrossen ködern gefangen.


----------



## fantazia (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Yellow-tarpon schrieb:


> RÜSCHTÜSCH Bubble2000
> irgendwann denke ich wird jeder angler erkennen das es besser ist den ball flach zu halten und nicht hoch zu stapeln


bei stellen und gewässern stimmt das wohl.aber bei ködern womit man die raubfische gefangen hat eher nich finde ich.und das gewässer haste ja schonmal verraten|rolleyes


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also ich halte den Hecht auf 4er Mepps auch nicht für unwahrscheinlich ich hab schon fast alles auf Mepps gefangen (Hecht,Zander,Rotauge  )  Die Dinger haben einfach nen extremen Agressionsgrad, ich meine wenn dir son teil an der Nase vorbeibrummt würdest auch danach schlagen selbst wenn dus nicht essen willst


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Von mir auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Und noch zwei......


----------



## MeFoMan (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi,

normalerweise bin ich nur im MeFo- und BellyBoat-Thread unterwegs...

Also:

Wann: 
Samstag, 22.10.2006 / 7:30 bis 10:00 Uhr

Wo: 
Ijsse und Ijssel-See in NL

Methode: 
2 1/4 Std. vertikal vom BellyBoat 
15 Min. Twistern von Buhne

Erfolg: 
1 45er -Zander auf dem See / Shad in perlutt 
1 78er Zander vom Buhnenkopf / Shad in perlutt 


Da vom BB auf dem See nix zu holen war (es waren noch 3 weitere "richtige" Boote auf dem Wasser - alle OHNE Fisch) habe ich es von den Buhnen versucht. Das Wasser ist fürs Vertikal-Fischen noch viiiiel zu warm. Die Zander sitzen noch im Fließwasser.


----------



## Dorschi (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Habe auch mal wieder was zu  vermelden!
Gestern abend wollte ich eigentlich mit ein paar Freunden ein schönes Bierchen trinken, und da die Pappnasen sich dann doch verspäteten, hab ich mir gedacht, machst noch ein paar Würfe in den Sonnenuntergang.
Beim 4. Wurf gab es aber Kein schönes Tock (Danke an Queeqeg für die treffende Wortschöpfung) , sondern ein Whammmm auf den 12er Kopyto River. Da sich der Gegenüber auch ordentlich wehrte, hielt ich ihn für einen verspäteten Abend- Hecht.
Am Ufer entpuppte er sich aber als ordentlicher Stachelritter.
Veit der gerade dazukam, konnte meinen Meßfehler (lag bestimmt am Adrenalin) von 76 auf 84 cm korrigieren.
Petri Heil Euch allen!


http://img101.*ih.us/img101/3289/zander251006wh3.jpg


----------



## trout (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na Petri Heil zum Super Fisch!:m 

"Abendstund hat vollen (Gummi-)Mund"

trout


----------



## Holger (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Dorschi, super Zander !!! #6 

Ich muß dich (und auch Queequeq) korrigieren......."TOCK" machen nur Nemo-Zander, solche Zander wie der auf dem Foto machen "KLONG". :m


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hallo dorschi! wunderschönes foto mit supergeilem zander. hat das foto veit gemacht??? war aber deine kamera, oder? trotz der dunkelheit sehr gelungen, scharf und schön das bild ausgefüllt, ohne den fisch weit vorzuhalten!!! klasse....und deiner inneren stimme musst du danken, die dich zum wasser gelotst hat, sowie deinen unpünktlichen freunden :-D


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo dorschi, 
gratulation zu diesem klasse Fisch! Sowas in der Richtung könnte mein Angler-Ego auch mal wieder vertragen


----------



## zander55 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Dorschi, super Zander! So einen würde ich auch gern mal fangen.


----------



## jigga0 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri geiler Zander...


----------



## JamesFish007 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Zander55 du brauchst doch nicht zu klagen. was du hier immer bringst, alleine von der Masse ist doch einsame Spitze...


----------



## fantazia (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hi,
war heut morgen mal wieder los.konnten neben ca.10-15 barschen einen maßigen hecht landen.

http://img137.*ih.us/img137/5363/0000280id5.jpg


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

na das ist doch schonmal was ohne Zigarette im Mund...

den Hecht hast du doch wieder released oder?


----------



## KHof (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo alle!

Heute morgen ist mir beim Spinnfischen was merkwürdiges passiert!

Die ersten Stunden seit der Dämmerung passierte fast nix - nur ein Nachläufer eines ca. Sechzigers auf einen 23cm-Gufi im Zanderdesign. 
Nachdem die Sonne schon herrlich schien und ich schon alles durchprobiert hatte wechselte ich zum Abschluß auf einen Großtwister und kurbelte den wellenförmig durch das Mittelwasser. Plötzlich kam der Biss und ein etwa knapp über 70 cm langer Hecht hing. Der Fisch wurde so 30 Meter weit Richtung meiner Wenigkeit gedrillt Fünf Meter vor der Rutenspitze legte er sich plötzlich aufs Wasser und schnellte sich hoch - Ergebnis: Longdistance released.
OK soweit: Nächster Wurf, Ruck und ein Mitte 50iger trat einen Luftausflug an.
Weiter: Nächster Wurf, 5 Meter vor der Rutenspitze ein Biss der direkt von unten kam. Kurzes Tauziehen und ein knapp über 70 cm Hecht lag im Kescher (für eine Handlandung zu gefährlich wegen des Stingers). Der Verdacht konnte bestätigt werden: Hechtkontakt Nummer drei hatte ein kleines Loch in der Lippe vom Einzelhaken des Twisters keine 10 Minuten vorher!
Dieses Tier hatte trotz Zerrerei und Drill den gleichen Köder nach einigen Minuten wieder gefasst. 

Klaus


----------



## The Driver (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

das ist normal bei hechten! kann ich aus eigener erfahrung bestätigen. hatte mal einen abriss samt bleikopfspinner. keine 3 min später: biss! und was hing im fleisch im bereich des gelandeten 75er hechtes? genau: mein zuvor abgerissener bleikopfspinner hing mit einem haken voll im fleisch. die wunde blutete sogar noch frisch! ich hatte den hecht also zuvor von aussen gehakt!
und da erzähle mir nochmal jemand was vom schmerzempfinden und stress bei fischen!!!


----------



## fantazia (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Yellow-tarpon schrieb:


> na das ist doch schonmal was ohne Zigarette im Mund...
> 
> den Hecht hast du doch wieder released oder?


eigentlich sind meine pics immer ohne glimmstängel ausser beim letzten mal|supergrieigentlich mache ich dazu ungerne angaben,aber ja der hecht schwimmt wieder.maßig war er aberrelease eigentlich jeden fisch ausser ich habe mal wieder lust bissle fisch zu essen.


----------



## paul188 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Dorschi! Super Fisch!!!

War heute mit meinem Kumpel Heinz am See gewesen.
Insgesamt konnten wir 6 Hechte zwischen 40-69 cm fangen. Alle Fische schwimmen wieder.Das Blut was auf dem einen Hecht zu sehen ist, war Heinz sein Blut gewesen . Er hatte es leider bei der Handlandung verloren|supergri 

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Veit (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri auch nochmal an dieser Stelle zu dem schönen Zander, Dorschi! #6 
(Und natürlich auch Petri an die anderen Fänger!) 
Muss zugeben ein bisschen neidisch bin ich da schon, langsam glaub ich nämlich ich hab Sch... an den Pfoten. Fange zwar dieses Jahr viel mehr Zander als alle meine Angelkollegen, aber der Ü80er lässt bei mir noch immer auf sich warten, während die anderen schon fast alle ihren 80er gefangen haben. Bei den Hechten hab ich zwar wesentlich mehr Glück, aber da bin ich garnicht mehr so scharf drauf.


----------



## Case (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Petri auch nochmal an dieser Stelle zu dem schönen Zander, Dorschi! #6
> (Und natürlich auch Petri an die anderen Fänger!)
> Muss zugeben ein bisschen neidisch bin ich da schon, langsam glaub ich nämlich ich hab Sch... an den Pfoten. Fange zwar dieses Jahr viel mehr Zander als alle meine Angelkollegen, aber der Ü80er lässt bei mir noch immer auf sich warten, während die anderen schon fast alle ihren 80er gefangen haben. Bei den Hechten hab ich zwar wesentlich mehr Glück, aber da bin ich garnicht mehr so scharf drauf.



Tja...

Angeln ist halt kein Wunschkonzert:q 

Ich beglückwünsche Dich trotzdem hier für Dein bisheriges Jahresgesamtergebnis. Sowas kriegt man nicht geschenkt.

Und auch ein Petri Heil an alle anderen Fänger.

Case


----------



## Dorschi (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich schließe mich an! Das war nur Glück. Ich schätze Dein Können da echt höher ein!


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Habe heute mit Spinner einen schönen Hecht in starker Strömung der Amper gefangen.

Bericht hierzu: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1334724#post1334724


----------



## rumburack10 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi @ all Petri zu den Fängen.
Nach meinem Umzug in einen neuen Landkreis und der nun folgenden Suche nach einem neuen Hausgewässer. Konnte ich nach einigen erfolglosen Versuchen an mir fremden Gewässern endlich einen Erfolg verbuchen. Ein Hechtchen von ca 40 cm konnte meinen 8er Kopyto Perl Glitter Schwarz nicht wiederstehen. Außerdem konnte ich einen ca 60er Hecht auf 8er Kopyto Kristall Glitter Schwarz betören aber leider schlitze er wieder aus.


----------



## Dorschi (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ist doch ein erfolgversprechender Anfang!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@toni: schöner hecht, aber auch bei ner harten spitze schlitzt nichts aus :-D immer dieser nervige mythos, man man man


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> @toni: schöner hecht, aber auch bei ner harten spitze schlitzt nichts aus :-D immer dieser nervige mythos, man man man


 
Danke #h ,

und: der mythos hat tatsächlich genervt::m 
Hecht an der Rute mit harter Spitze, Geflochtene, Bremse fest zu .... wirklich nervig, wenn der Hecht weg war |uhoh: ..

so, jetzt habe ich die Rute, in der der Hecht unter der Spitze tanzen kann und die Ruten spielt mit #6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, ich liebe harte ruten :-DDDDD ehrlich, egal, jeder nimmt  die härte, der er am meisten vertraut  beim schleppen musses keine knüppelharte sein, bremse zu schockt dennoch ;-)


----------



## zander55 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute Abend am Rhein Spinnfischen und konnte auf Gummifische 4 Zander von 47, 53, 56 und 57 cm fangen. Leider ist das Wasser seid gestern ca. einen Meter gestiegen, ich hatte aus diesem Grund überdurchschnittlich viele abrisse und wenn das Wasser noch nen Meter steigt kann ich die guten stelle nicht mehr erreichen.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wie siehts im moment eigentlich bei euch aus mit Zandern bzw Hechten auf Köderfisch ? Seit Monaten ist bei uns da garnichts mehr los ? Kommt die Zeit noch ? 

ich war z.b. gestern und heute jeweils ca 8 stunden auf raubfisch.Aber da gabs nicht mal nen zupfer #q Ist es bei euch auch so ähnlich oder bin ich einfach nur ein schlechter Angler ?:q


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Sofa 
Zander gehen grad nicht übel auf Köderfisch, angelst du auf Grund? Versuch mal den Köder etwas höher anzubieten man fängt hier zur Zeit die Zander recht gut 2m vor der Steinpackung so in 0.7-1m Wassertiefe.

@Zander55
Der Wasserstand ist allerdings nervig, war gestern auch wieder am Rhein und hatte auch enorm viele Hänger und Abrisse, komme schon jetzt nicht mehr an die wirklich guten Stellen ran.


----------



## bernie1 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



angelndes_sofa schrieb:


> Wie siehts im moment eigentlich bei euch aus mit Zandern bzw Hechten auf Köderfisch ? Seit Monaten ist bei uns da garnichts mehr los ? Kommt die Zeit noch ?
> 
> ich war z.b. gestern und heute jeweils ca 8 stunden auf raubfisch.Aber da gabs nicht mal nen zupfer #q Ist es bei euch auch so ähnlich oder bin ich einfach nur ein schlechter Angler ?:q


 
Schau hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1334385#post1334385
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## jigga0 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mal ne Frage an die Gummifischer.
Meinem Kumpel hat einen Hänger. Er schipst und zack bricht seine Rhino DF durch.

Jetzt die Frage: Passiert sowas öfter oder war das ein Fehler der Rute?


----------



## NorbertF (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Materialfehler, das darf nicht passieren.
War der Bruch kreisrund oder eher faserig?


----------



## Veit (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



jigga0 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Gummifischer.
> Meinem Kumpel hat einen Hänger. Er schipst und zack bricht seine Rhino DF durch.
> 
> Jetzt die Frage: Passiert sowas öfter oder war das ein Fehler der Rute?



Das war garantiert ein Materialfehler. Würde unbedingt drauf pochen, dass die Rute ersetzt wird. Fische selbst ne Rhino DF und bei mir hat die viel mitgemacht... Ohne irgendwelche Problem!


----------



## jigga0 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ja umgetauscht is sie schon...
Wollte nur wissen ob das nochmal oder mit meiner Rute passieren kann.
Ich fische ne Tom Hawk Large Bait.


----------



## trout (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

"Schnipsen lassen" wie ich es jetzt mal verstehe ist sehr gefährlich für KF-Ruten, weil es eine sprunghafte Be- und Entlastung für den Blank bedeutet.
Ich hab dadurch auch schon eine 3,6m Rute beim Hängerabriss doppelt zerlegt, genauso wie ein Spaghetti, der auch immer in drei Teile bricht. 

Aber trotz der verwobenen DF-Faser die ja relativ viel abkönnen soll, würde ich es mal beim Händler meines Vertrauens versuchen und ihm den Fall vortragen. Eine Teilschuld ist für mich nicht ausgeschlossen, da eine relativ gleichmäßige und langsame Beanspruchung wie im Drill nicht in dem Sinne vorlag.

Gruss trout

...
uups.. war ja gar keine Rhino, kann also auch keine präzisen Angaben zum Materialverhalten machen. Ne Sportex fische ich u.a. übrigens auch und die Kev. verzeiht einem ne ganze Menge.


----------



## NorbertF (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich lasse Hänger auch immer schnipsen...an ner 17er Fireline unter Vollast.
Da bricht nix wenn die Rute ok ist. Sogar eine 10g Wurfgewicht Sportex hält das aus.


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Das muss eine Rute abkönnen. Bei Aauswurf/Anhieb etc. ist die Rute auch "Ruckartigen" be- und entlastungen ausgesetzt. Außerdem wenn ich da an diverse Kopfschläge von Hechten direkt unter Rute denk wirds mir ja angst und bange wenn ich lese dass die da einfach durchbrechen. Mir ist das jedenfalls noch nicht passiert.


----------



## Kurzer (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich fische ebenfalls eine Rhino DF und dies eigentlich überall. Bisher hatte ich noch nie Problem mit dieser Rute.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

mir is auch mal ne rute weggebrochen bei ner ungefährlichen aktion....pech gehabt ;-) und wenn garantie drauf is ja kein problem. hänger loschnipsen is wirklich ungefährlich und zudem noch sehr sehr hilfreich


----------



## mortal (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit. willst du dieses Jahr nicht bei der Raubfischweltmeisterschaft mitmachen? Du kannst bestimmt den Weltmeister Dietmar Isaiasch schlagen oder wenigstens als Nachfolger die Runde abschliessen.


----------



## JamesFish007 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also wenn Zander55 udn Veit als Team Arbeiten müssen nur noch die Fische mitspielen und Zack sind die unsere Weltmeister


----------



## Raabiat (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

wollt ihr euch den hier kopieren?


----------



## Bambine (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

was ist "schnipsen lassen" ?

TIA


----------



## Raabiat (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

wenn du mit dem Gummifischli irgendwo hängst (in der Steinpackung) dann die Schnur megastraff ziehen so daß die Rute sich ordentlich biegt und dann die schnur loslassen....

das führt dazu das die rute in ihre normale position zurückschnellt und der köder von dir weg "geschossen" wird....eine gute methode um hänger zu lösen....funktioniert manchmal/oft sehr gut

EDIT: ich glaube, die Beschleunigung des Köder weg vom Angler wird durch die Dehnung der Schnur verursacht....die Rute spielt da eine untergeordnete Rolle (zumindest ist es für mich so logischer)


----------



## NorbertF (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

meine geflochtene dehnt sich nicht, sonst hat sie ihren zweck verfehlt...


----------



## Raabiat (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



NorbertF schrieb:


> meine geflochtene dehnt sich nicht, sonst hat sie ihren zweck verfehlt...


Doch Norbert.....sie dehnt sich.....nur nicht so extrem wie Mono.|supergri

wo sollte sonst die Kraft herkommen, die in die richtung wirkt in die der Köder katapultiert wird?|kopfkrat


----------



## the doctor (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Doch Norbert.....sie dehnt sich.....nur nicht so extrem wie Mono.|supergri
> 
> wo sollte sonst die Kraft herkommen, die in die richtung wirkt in die der Köder katapultiert wird?|kopfkrat




von der Rute???!!!
der Vorteil von geflochtene ist halt fast garkeine Dehnung zu haben.
Beim Lösen eines  Hänger, dehnt sich nur die Rute.
Beim Auswurf, sei es noch so ne Jerbaitrute, ladet sich der Wurf nur an der Rute auf.


----------



## Raabiat (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



the doctor schrieb:


> von der Rute???!!!


neeeeee....kann ich mir nich vorstellen |kopfkrat
überleg ma....wenne die Schnur los lässt.....dann pendelt sich die Rute in sich zurück in die Normalposition....da wird keine Kraft auf die Schnur vom Angler weg übertragen..|kopfkrat



the doctor schrieb:


> der Vorteil von geflochtene ist halt _*fast*_ garkeine Dehnung zu haben.


mehr Textformatierung war mit Mausklicks nich möglich :q:q



the doctor schrieb:


> Beim Lösen eines  Hänger, dehnt sich nur die Rute.


ich glaube du meinst die Rute biegt sich...ich gehe mal nich davon aus, dass sie sich dehnt :q:q



the doctor schrieb:


> Beim Auswurf, sei es noch so ne Jerbaitrute, ladet sich der Wurf nur an der Rute auf.


ja, das erscheint mir logisch...
nu weise mir mal bitte irgendjemand nach, woher die kraft beim schnibbsen kommt....ich sage immer noch aus fester Überzeugung: sie kommt aus der (wenn auch nur geringen) Dehnung der Schnur. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## the doctor (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Raabiat schrieb:


> neeeeee....kann ich mir nich vorstellen |kopfkrat
> überleg ma....wenne die Schnur los lässt.....dann pendelt sich die Rute in sich zurück in die Normalposition....da wird keine Kraft auf die Schnur vom Angler weg übertragen..|kopfkrat
> 
> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> ...


----------



## Raabiat (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Und ich suche noch immer nach der Antwort.....

In dem Moment wo du die Schnur bei offenem Bügel loslässt, will die Rute zurück in ihre Normalposition.....dabei überträgt die Rute aber keine Kraft auf die Schnur in Richtung Köder

Du bringst die Schnur durch Zug auf Spannung, wodurch sie (wenn auch nur gering) gedehnt wird. In dem Moment wo du blitzschnell loslässt, geht die Schnur wieder in ihre Ausgangslage zurück und analog zum Gummiband (welches sich jeder schonmal schmerzhafter weise irgendwo hingeschnippt hat) schnippst die Schnur von der Rolle und verschafft dem verhakten Köder den kleinen Hieb den er benötigt um manchmal freizukommen....

Haben wir hier keinen Physiker der sich mit der Wirkung von Kräften in Systemen beschäftigt???

Wo is AngelDet wenn man ihn mal braucht?|kopfkrat|gr:

:q:q

Man bin ich gespannt auf die korrekte Antwort


----------



## Raabiat (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ach übrigens...der Wurf ist ja indiskutabel.....ganz klar wirkt da die Kraft der Rute in Wurfrichtung und gibt zusammen mit der Trägheit dem Köder den Schwung........beim schnibbsen wirkt die Kraft der Rute im Moment in dem du loslässt aber in die andere Richtung......

man, hätt ich ma besser aufgepasst.....Physik-Leistungskurs im Abi, aber trotzdem keine Ahnung :q:q:q


----------



## Raabiat (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Professor Raabiat hat fertig....
widerlegt mich jetzt endlich mal jemand, damit die Frage geklärt ist??? am besten mit Skizze, wie die Kräfte wirken


----------



## Raabiat (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

wenn keiner will, dann will ich nochmal...

BITTE AN EINEN MODERATOR:

könnt ihr nicht die letzten Beiträge zu diesem Mysterium in einen eigenen Thread dazu verschieben??? Dann wär der Fangthread nich zugemüllt und wir hätten einen Diskussionsthread  Ich hätte auch einen Vorschlag für die Benennung: "Das Schnibbel-Mysterium"

Danke


----------



## Laserbeak (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ob Rute oder Schnur die Kraft erzeugt läßt sich ganz einfach testen:
Wenn man ohne Zuhilfenahme der Rute (mit einem Holzstück in die Schnur gewickelt) den gleichen Effekt erzielt, dann kann nur die Schnur der Kraftüberträger sein.
Also Rute hingelegt, Holzstück in die Schnur gewickelt, Spannung aufgebaut und Holzstück ruckartig loslassen.

Naaaaaa wirds hell ??

|wavey:


----------



## Hansen (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Raabiat hat hundertprozentig recht. Geflochtene dehnt sich ca 2-3%, Mono übrigens über 25%, aber die Dehnung reicht aus, um den Köder zu lösen - macht ja auch mehr als einen Meter aus bei durchschnittlichen Wurfweiten. Und die Rute kann man beim Schnippsen auch schonen, schließlich hat sie keinen Effekt...


----------



## Raabiat (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Hansen....
ich würde ja fast sagen ich liebe dich für diese Antwort...
aber woher weisst du?|kopfkrat

ich hab das mal so aus dem Gefühl hergeleitet.....so rein aus meinem Verständnis und meiner Vorstellung für die wirkenden Kräfte.....wenn's stimmt umso besser.....aber wer kann esmir noch begründen und belegen....#h


----------



## rumburack10 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

"Du bringst die Schnur durch Zug auf Spannung, wodurch sie (wenn auch nur gering) gedehnt wird. In dem Moment wo du blitzschnell loslässt, geht die Schnur wieder in ihre Ausgangslage zurück und analog zum Gummiband (welches sich jeder schonmal schmerzhafter weise irgendwo hingeschnippt hat) schnippst die Schnur von der Rolle und verschafft dem verhakten Köder den kleinen Hieb den er benötigt um manchmal freizukommen...."

Das ist die Lösung. Die Rute wird nur benötigt um Spannung/Kraft auf die Schnur zu übertragen.


----------



## Raabiat (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

die rute bringt die Kraft, die ich auf die Schnur ausübe nur in eine andere Richtung....sie lenkt sie praktisch um......so dachte ich mir das.....und beim loslassen/schnippsen ist die rute wurscht weil sie keine auswirkung mehr auf die "entdehnte" Schnur und somit den Köder hat


----------



## rumburack10 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bin drauf und dran mein Schulzeug aus dem Keller zu holen.
Aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere kann Energie/Kraft nicht verloren gehen also muß sie ja auf unseren Gummifisch übergehen. Außerdem verteilt sich Kraft in alle Richtungen. Hier gibt es nur zwei Wege. Die Hauptkraft geht zuück zur Rute und ein bißchen auf den Köder am Grund. Das Bißchen reicht manchmal aus um ihn zu lösen


----------



## Kuschi777 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jetzt lasst halt mal die nervige diskusion.
Macht bitte einen neuen Thread auf.
Hier sind wir bei fangmeldungen


----------



## Hansen (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



rumburack10 schrieb:


> Die Rute wird nur benötigt um Spannung/Kraft auf die Schnur zu übertragen.


 
Nö. Spannung aufbauen kann ich auch ohne Rute, oder mit der Rute in Schnurrichtung nur über die Rolle.

@Raabiat: Bei mir ist es nicht anders, ich würde vielleicht mit der Impulserhaltung argumentieren#c ... Aber ich bin mir trotzdem absolut sicher. Oder hat schonmal jemand ne Rute gesehen, die beim Zurückschnellen nach hinten dem Köder einen Stoß nach vorne versetzt hat? Ich mein, wie schlagt ihr denn dann an? Wie die Jockeys mit der Peitsche...?


----------



## rumburack10 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Klar kann ich Spannung auch anders aufbauen, aber meist nimmt man doch die Rute. Oder?


----------



## Raabiat (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@kuschi..
ich find die diskussion garnich so nervig....eher interessant.....ausserdem hab ich ja schon nen mod gebeten, die beiträge in ein eigenes Thema zu verfrachten....

@Hansen
so habe ich auch die ganze zeit argumentiert...auch telefonisch...würde trotzdem gern den wissenschaftlichen beweis wissen....warum und wie die kräfte wirken....

aber bevor hier noch böse Kräfte gegen uns wirken sollten wir die Diskussion beenden, wa

nich das noch Spannung aufkommt:q


----------



## Hansen (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ja, schon. Aber nötig ist sie nicht. Ich dachte, du meintest das so wie einige Vorredner, die den Impuls durch die Rute erzeugen wollten - und das geht nicht.


----------



## rumburack10 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Konnte heute leider nur nen 20er Barsch auf schwarzen 4er Mepps Spinner fangen. Die Hechte wollten nicht so recht. Naja vielleicht morgen.


----------



## erich17 (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hatte heute den ganzen Tag mit Spinnfischen verbracht - nicht einen Zupfer !!!!!! Alles mögliche Ausprobiert - NICHTS !!!!!

Irgendwie muss ich meinem selbst geführten Fangbuch Glauben schenken. Wenn der Luftdruck am steigen ist und während des Tages nach unten fällt , beissen die Fische nicht mehr. Nach 17 Jahren Fangbuch führen bestätigt sich so manches.

Werde es morgen den ganzen Tag mit Schleppfischen versuchen.

Erich17


----------



## zander55 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War gestern mit der Spinnrute am Rhein. Das Wasser war leider immer noch ziemlich hoch und ich hatte viele Abrisse. gefangen habe ich einen Barsch von ca. 25 cm, einen Zander von 47 cm und was mich besonders freut, meinen ersten Rheinhecht mit 55 cm.


----------



## PocoLoco (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo,
Petri zu deinen tollen Fängen, wie schwer war denn dein Bleikopf und wie groß war der Gummiköder??

Gruß
Julian


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo!

War gestern entlich mal wieder angeln! Mit einem Kumpel wollte ich ins Angelgeschäft, hinterher wollten wir dann noch ein paar Köder "testen", auch wenn wir die selben Sachen wie immer gekauft haben.... :q

Ich habe dann mit Profiblinker in Gelb 3 Hechte fangen können, allerdings der Größte mit 56cm...

René hatte nur einen, aber für 2 Stunden waren wir mit 4 Hechten recht zufrieden, es geht wieder bergauf mit den Bissen!

CU Stefan


----------



## zander55 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Beim Zander war es eine 12 cm Sandra mit 9gr Eriejig. Beim Hecht und Barsch eine 12er Sandra mit 7gr Rundkopf.


----------



## Bambine (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

kam gerade vom Angeln zurück ... war heute wirklich leicht bewappnet ... leichte Rute und nur ein 3er Spinner in Silber :q, konnte ein hecht von ca 50cm und 3 Barschen zwischen 15-25cm ... eigentlich nicht schecht für 2 Stunden rumlaufen.


----------



## Veit (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

zur Rutenfrage: Die Behauptung "schnipsen lassen" wäre für eine Rute gefährlich halte ich schlicht und ergreifend für unsinnig. Das sind normale Belastungen, die eine Rute einfach mal abkönnen muss. Bei mir sind Ruten im sehr harten Einsatz und trotzdem habe ich bislang nur einmal eine Rute zerbrochen, da war ich aber wirklich auch selbst dran schuld.

Zu den Fängen: Da sieht es momentan nicht besonders gut aus. Ich war heute an der Elbe und das völlig erfolglos. Absolute Nullnummer, nicht mal einen ernsthaften Fischkontakt (die Brasse, welche ich -leider -von außen gehakt hatte, fällt für mich nicht unter die Kategorie ernsthaft) konnte ich verzeichnen, obwohl ich in drei verschiedenen Buhnenfeldern geangelt habe. So eine Mega-Pleite habe ich an der Elbe bisher noch nicht erlebt. Da ich auch mir bisher unbekannte Stellen beangelt habe, musste ich auch eine Menge Lehrgeld in Form zahlreicher Abrisse bezahlen. 
Gestern war ich an der Saale und konnte gleich beim zweiten wurf einen 61er Hecht auf rotweißen Salmo Perch-Wobbler fangen. Danach ging die Pechsträhne, welche sich bereits am Vortag begonnen hatte, aber schon wieder weiter. Einen weiteren Hecht von geschätzten 70 cm hatte ich ganze 3 (!!) Mal kurzzeitig gehakt und trotz knallharter Anhiebe gelang es ihm jedesmal wieder den Haken abzuschütteln. #d  Zunächst hatte er auf glittergrünen Kopyto gebissen, danach noch auf zwei unterschiedliche FZ-Blinker. Aber wenn man so viele Chance versemmelt, hat man es wohl auch nicht verdient belohnt zu werden. #q 
Einen weiteren "tragischen Vorfall" gab es am Donnerstag. Ein Hammerbiss auf Castaic Real Bait -falls es ein Hecht war, dann ein echter Riese- und schon nach wenigen sekunden riss das selbstgebundene 9 kg-Stahlvorfach durch. Vollkommen unerklärlich, ausgerechnet diesmal, sonst halten die Teile immer super. :r 
Die Richtung ist nun klar - Sie MUSS zurück in die Erfolgsspur führen!


----------



## Kuschi777 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit

Mal ne Frage warum hast du seitlich von deinem letzten Hecht Bild. Das Bild grün angemaldt? Was soll das bringen.


----------



## USA (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> @Veit
> 
> Mal ne Frage warum hast du seitlich von deinem letzten Hecht Bild. Das Bild grün angemaldt? Was soll das bringen.


...das nicht jeder jungstöpfer weis wo seine guten plätze sind!?
schonmal da drann gedacht??
...hat doch hier mal irgendwann eine heisse disskusion drüber gegeben...


|wavey:


----------



## Kuschi777 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ok das könnte es sein.

Mir währe es ja egal weil ich eh net an die Elbe fahr zum Fischen.
Aber es gibt bestimmt auch welche aus der gegend von Veit
dann is es logisch das er net seine top stellen verraten will


----------



## Veit (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Kuschi: Das zahlt sich spätestens dann aus, wenn man den 61er Hecht als Meterhecht wiederfängt,weil er keinem Kochtopfangler zum Opfer gefallen ist.


----------



## Kuschi777 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war war ja gestern beim Karpfenfischen hab auch was gefangen wie ihr bei Aktuelle Karpfenfänge sehen könnt.
Nachdem ich dann 3Std. auf Karpfen aus war packte ich ein und baute meine mitgenommene Spinnrute aus.
Und montierte einen Kopyto hin. Nach ca. 10 würfen meinte ich einen Fischkontakt gehabt zu haben. Leider hing er nicht.
Als ich dann meinen Gufi wieder herauszog sah ich das der hintere Teil (Schwanz) des Gufis fehlte. Gehackt hat er sich natürlich nicht da ja nur ein haken am vorderein teil des Gufis vorhanden ist. Und jetzt ist meine einziger Kopyto Kaput und in den angelgeschäft wo ich ihn gekauft hat der hat keine mehr und bestellt auch keine mehr. Aber bei bestimmten versandhäusern wie Askari usw. muss man ja gleich für 25Euronen bestellen und soviele Gufis brauche ich eigentlich auch nicht.
Ist das euch auch schon mal passiert und was für ein fisch könnte das gewesen sein?


----------



## Veit (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Kuschi : Jo, sowas passiert öfters wenn man viel mit gummi angelt. War sicherlich ein Hecht oder Zander, was anderes kommt nicht so richtig in Frage.


----------



## NorbertF (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Fluogrüne Gummis und FZ Blinker...
das ist ja seltsam, genau auf diese beiden Köder habe ich heute auch 2 Hechte gefangen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=70404&page=18
Ich würds ja nicht posten, weil ich eh weiss was kommt, aber das ist mal echt ein Zufall!


----------



## Ghanja (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Aber bei bestimmten versandhäusern wie Askari usw. muss man ja gleich für 25Euronen bestellen und soviele Gufis brauche ich eigentlich auch nicht.


Wer sagt denn so etwas? Es gibt genügend Onlineshops, wo du einen erheblich geringeren Mindestbestellwert (15 EUR oder niedriger) hast. Einfach mal rumschnuppern.
Und so nebenbei - auch Gufis mit fehlendem Schwanz fangen ...


----------



## Raabiat (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn so etwas? Es gibt genügend Onlineshops, wo du einen erheblich geringeren Mindestbestellwert (15 EUR oder niedriger) hast. Einfach mal rumschnuppern.
> Und so nebenbei - auch Gufis mit fehlendem Schwanz fangen ...


Ausserdem wirst du ganz schnell merken, dass du mehr brauchst:q


----------



## Ghanja (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Diese Aussage sehe ich als selbstverständlich an und habe sie gar nicht konkretisiert ... :m


----------



## Kuschi777 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dann schreibt mal ein paar internetseiten wo man für weniger als 15€ bestellen kann.


----------



## the doctor (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

http://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?id=shops


----------



## Lorenz (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war schon sooooo lang nicht mehr angeln und ich hab schon soooo lang nichts anständiges gefangen! Wurde ja auch langsam mal wieder Zeit! 

Gestern abend schon alles schön zusammengesucht und früh aufgestanden...Und siehe da ich hatte sogar Glück! Sehr viel Glück,denn meine beiden Kollegen,sie kamen zwar etwas später, fingen nix,ausserdem ist das Gewässer sowieso nicht so der Renner...

Döbel 48cm und 2 maßige (63,64 so in dem Dreh rum) Hechte.Gefangen auf Mann's 1- Crawfish :m






P.s. der etwas größere Hecht ging dann an die Kollegen,den Döbel und den Hecht lass ich mir heut abend mit der Familie schmecken! Ich hoffe der Döbel spielt da auch mit! Döbel habe ich nähmlich noch nicht gegessen,deswegen bin ich darauf ziemlich gespannt


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Lorenz schrieb:


> http://www.bilder-hosting.de/show/NF04T.html
> 
> Döbel und den Hecht lass ich mir heut abend mit der Familie schmecken! Ich hoffe der Döbel spielt da auch mit! Döbel habe ich nähmlich noch nicht gegessen,deswegen bin ich darauf ziemlich gespannt


 
na dann Mahlzeit, lass es dir schmecken !! #6 

und sag mir bitte, wie Döbel schmeckt ... habe einen noch nie gegessen und werde es wohl auch nicht ...
#h


----------



## Lorenz (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> und sag mir bitte, wie Döbel schmeckt ...



ok,mach ich!
Warscheinlich werde ich ihn für ein paar stunden einlegen und dann braten... |rolleyes


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Lorenz schrieb:


> ok,mach ich!
> Warscheinlich werde ich ihn für ein paar stunden einlegen und dann braten... |rolleyes


 
Grätenweichmacher :m


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zu dieser Strecke...#6 
aber Döbel hab ich auch noch nicht gehabt "auf dem Tisch"
obwohl dieser mal als Brotfisch galt!!!

Grüsse aus Indien|wavey:


----------



## Lorenz (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> Petri zu dieser Strecke...#6
> Grüsse aus Indien|wavey:



thx
also eingelegt in Essigwasser mit Zwiebeln ist er jetzt...


P.s. vor einer Woche war ich auch noch in Indien.Was machst du denn da?
Ich bin mit meinem Bruder durch den Himalaya getravelt,leider war keine Zeit angeln zu gehen.Die Gebirgsflüsse dort sahen aber richtig traumhaft aus!


----------



## Michi#1 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hab schonmal döbel gegesssen viele Gräten aber ich fand ihn wirklich sehr lecker obwohl ich nicht so der fisch fan bin...


----------



## USA (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> und sag mir bitte, wie Döbel schmeckt ...


Darf ich mal einen vortrag halten??:m
Ich finde, Döbel schmecken, egal welche zubereitung(räuchern, in der pfanne, filets...) einfach nur "scheuslich"!
Die Döbel haben zudem noch sehr viele kräten....da es ich lieber rautaugen brassen suppe#h

Der döbel steht bei mir an unterster klasse, weil er nicht nur schlöecht schmeckt, sondern auch die Forellen in ihren plätzen verdrängt! Z.b. wolfgangsee, mondsee in o. österreich, dort herrscht förmlich eine döbel-plage! Das ist wirklich nicht schön, muss man selber erlebt haben, die viecher sind schlimmer als barsche, die döbel fresssen ALLES!
Jeder köder von mir wurde von denen "zerlegt", 
===>> mais, brot, köderfisch(*beisst nur den kopf des köfis ab und lässt den rest des körpers einfach links liegen*), boilie, blinker, gummifisch, wobbler einfach alles!

|wavey:


----------



## trout (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

OK Leute, nun aber wieder Fisch.

Bin ich doch am letzten Freitag Abend nach der Arbeit noch einmal für eine gute Stunde an der Saale langgestolpert. Im Ergebnis zwei Döbel um die 50 einer auf Kopyto Glitter weiß und einer auf nen flachlaufenden Rapala Longcast. Einen Babyhecht als Nachläufer ebenfalls auf Wobbler. 
Nach ein paar Würfen an einer anderen Stelle noch einen ziemlich untypischen Biss bekommen. Da ich absolut nicht deuten konnte, was da zugepackt hat und es sich wie ein Hund an der Leine hat herankurbeln lassen, glaubte ich an was kleineres. Sorry, aber auf einmal expodierte es vor meine Füße und neben einem Zanderkopf und schöner Rückenflosse marschierte das Tierchen in einem Affenzahn stromab und war wech. #c 

Da ich am nächsten Tag keine rechte Zeit hatte, wollte ich wenigsten noch meinem Kumpel was gutes tun und gab ihm eine kurze Empfehlung mit auf den Weg. Exakt das gleiche Spiel wie am Vortag spielte sich ab. Also Biss - rangedrillt (er schätzte das Tierchen auf mittlere 70) und wieder wech. Welch dummes Luder auch....#d , oder hatte wir Sch...e an unseren Ruten.
Daher Heute nochmals hin. Aber nichts war, weder Döbel, noch der Quotenzander. Wenigsten ließ sich noch ein gut maßiger Hecht auf einen Koypyto schwarz weiß überlisten.

... ich hab da morgen noch eine Rechnung offen.|evil: 

gruß trout


----------



## honeybee (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wir haben auch bischen was gefangen.....nicht viel, aber immerhin....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=87745


----------



## aal-matti (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

#h Moin,Moin #h 

ich war Gestern mit meinem Sohn zum Angeln. Leider hatten wir nicht viel Glück. Außer dem kleinen untermaßigem Hecht, hat keiner gebissen. Trotzallem hat es viel Spaß gemacht.

aal-matti​


----------



## Lorenz (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Der Döbel war ,bis auf die ganzen Gräten, eigentlich ganz gut!


Der Hecht war top!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@lorenz: petri. auch wenn ich bilder mit toten fischen nicht mag, sieht es gut aus, gute bildquali und es erinnert mich an fishnfun, wenn der koch schonmal ne ladung fisch besorgt hat, da die da ja meistens nicht wirklich abräumen :-D


----------



## Veit (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute nachmittag mal ein bisschen hechten, aber auch diesmal kam kein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis heraus. Zwar hatte ich eine ganze Reihe Attacken auf Castaic Real Bait, aber gerade mal einen 58er Hecht konnte ich auch landen. Zweie sind noch ausgeschlitzt und ein paar weitere konnte ich zwar im klaren Wasser schon sehen wie sie nach dem Köder schnappten, aber sie blieben nicht mal kurzzeitig hängen. Waren aber auch alles keine Riesen, daher wohl auch die vielen Fehlbisse, schließlich ist der recht große Köder ja nur mit einem Haken bestückt.


----------



## Schnyder (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hey Boardies...war gestern mal mit der Spinne an unserem Vereinssee um Barsche zu fangen....Köder waren Kopytos in versch...Farben(Größe 5cm)...mehrere kleine Hechte um die 20 cm haben meine Kopytos totgebissen(!)...kein Barsch nixx ...auch keine größeren Hechte und von Zander(die gibt es auch) fehlte auch jede Spur.....zum Glück sind die kleine Viecher wieder von selbst abgekommen....total frustriert nach Hause gefahren bin ich(das geht schon seit knapp 2 Monaten so....!!!)
Könnte schon fast mein Hobby aufgeben..........***wein**
Aber ich werde weiter dran arbeiten.....Gruß Schnyder


----------



## Boerni72 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Boardies,
war gestern mal wieder mit meinen Bruder unterwegs und es war wieder mal ein herrlicher Angeltag. Nachmittag schleppten wir wir einen See mit Spinnern ab(vergeßt nie die "ALTEN" Spinner einzupacken). Wir hatten unterschiedliche Köder ausprobiert, doch das einizge worauf was lief, war der Spinner. Wir erwischten damit 2 Barsche zischen 20 und 30cm und einen kleinen Hecht um die 45cm. Hinzu kamen noch ein paar Anpacker. In der Dämmerung zog es uns dann wieder auf die Maas und auch dort ließ uns das Glück nicht in Stich. Auf flach und tieflaufende Wobbler konnten wir noch 1 Zande von 55cm überlisten. 2 schöne Tiere ließen leider kurz vorm Boot wieder los.
Es war mal wieder nicht ein Großer dabei, aber was solls, trotzdem ein super Angeltag.
Gruß Boerni


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war gestern wieder kurz mit dem Blinker unetrwegs, konnte 2 kleine Hechte um die 50cm überzeugen!

So langsam wird das beissen bei uns besser, jetzt müssen wir nur noch an der Größe arbeiten...

CU Stefan


----------



## trout (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

OK Boardies,

ich habe heute kurz vorm Dunkelwerden noch einmal einen kurzen Saaleeinsatz gestartet. Zwei Hechte im Schonformat, einmittlerer Döbel, sowie ein 37er Barsch waren alles innerhalb einer guten Stunde. Wieder auf meinen üblichen Herbstköder, Storm Suspender 5"grau, und 4" Regenbogenforelle. Vergangenen Donnerstag kam hier bei einem Bekannten ein guter Saalehecht von 104cm. 

Es scheint also wieder langsam richtig los zu gehen mit den besseren Hechten. Bloß die Blätter stören derzeit noch mächtig aufm Wasser.

Petri !
trout


----------



## Ocrem (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



trout schrieb:


> Bloß die Blätter stören derzeit noch mächtig aufm Wasser.
> 
> Petri !
> trout


 
recht du hast

petri zu den fischen#6 ich könnte auch mal wieder nen dicken barsch vertragen


----------



## spin-paule (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



trout schrieb:


> ...Es scheint also wieder langsam richtig los zu gehen mit den besseren Hechten. Bloß die Blätter stören derzeit noch mächtig aufm Wasser.
> 
> Petri !
> trout



... ja genau, zwar etwas verspätet, aber jetzt geht´s am Fluß wieder los mit dem "Um-die-Blätter-rum-rangieren-spinnen"|supergri .


----------



## Waagemann (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Du veit ich bin aber auch langsam am Verzweifeln;+ !
Gestern hatte ich für ca.15s Drillspaß und heute für ca.10s !!!
Und alle beide haben 2m vorm Ufer gebissen.Der von heute war ca.65-70cm und der von gestern so mitte 50.Sie beißen zwar aber sie beißen nicht durch|gr: !Naja was solls wünsch euch trotzdem eine dickes Petri!!!

Mfg waagemann


----------



## Veit (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute mit "Angelopa" Dietmar an der Elbe im Raum Anhalt.
Didi versucht sein Glück mit Köderfisch, ich zum Schluss auch nochmal für ne halbe Stunde, aber außer einem Fehlbisse brachte das nix. Wenigstens waren die Krabben nicht mehr sonderlich aktiv.
Wir sprachen mit mehreren anderen Anglern, die alle behaupteten, sie hätten auf dieser Strecke noch nie einen Zander gefangen. Tja entweder haben sie geschwindelt oder sie sind zu blöd dazu. Ich hatte jedenfalls mit Spinnrute schon nach kurzer Zeit einen 53er Zander auf 8er Kopyto in perlweißkristallglitter. Außerdem auf selbigen Köder noch eine unschöne Überraschung (siehe Bild) und noch zwei Fehlbisse. Auf einen Illex Hamakuru-Wobbler konnte ich desweiteren noch einen etwa 50er Hecht fangen (sollte eigentlich ein Rapfen werden) und verlor noch einen weiteren Hecht, der nen Tick größer war durch ausschlitzen. 
Dietmar war natürlich enttäuscht, dass mit den Köderfischen nix los war und deshalb hab ich ihm den Zander auch geschenkt zumal es höchstwahrscheinlich auch sein letzter Angeleinsatz für dieses Jahr war. Schade, dass er doch mehr so der Schönwetterangler ist und ichs auch immernoch nicht geschafft habe ihm zum Spinnangler zu machen. Ich werde die IMMER sehr lustigen und manchmal auch recht erfolgreichen Ansitze mit ihm über den Winter sehr vermissen.


----------



## paul188 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit: Petri zu den Fischen!

Hoffe ich komme die Woche auch noch zum Wasser und kann den einen oder anderen Stachelritter verhaften.!


Gruß Paul


----------



## Michi#1 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

wenns ne brasse ist ist ne sehr schöne^^ aber der war ja richtig gehakt oda an der seite?


----------



## Veit (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Michi: Naja, da hab ich auch schon größere Brassen gesehen (und auch gefangen) 
Ja der hat richtig gebissen. Ist zwar eher selten, ab und an kommt es aber doch mal vor wie man sieht. Hatte in letzter Zeit öfters mal ne Brasse unabsichtlich von außen gehakt, diese hat aber doch mal wieder zugeschnappt, ich hätte aber auch gerne drauf verzichtet.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich habe im sommer ne brasse auf japanroten twister gefangen, die hat richtig brutal gebissen, dachte sofort nen guter zander. der drill war auch sehenswert und astrein im maulwinkel gehakt. schönwetterangler liebe ich, dann hab ich meine ruhe....und genug fisch :-D


----------



## loskayos (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich hatte vor kurzem eine 65er Barbe auf nen Gummifisch gefangen. Hab dem Drill nach mit nem mortz Zander gerechnet und war fast enttäuscht das der Fisch nur so "klein" war, obwohl ne 65er Barbe ein echt schöner Fisch ist.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

schöne barbe, was nen genialer beifang, is doch besser als nen65er zander!!!


----------



## Veit (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute abend an der Saale Spinnfischen. Gebissen hats recht gut, aber leider hatte ich wieder ne Menge Pech. Ein Zander ca. 60 cm verabschiedete sich als ich ihn mir schon greifen wollte quasi beim letzten Schütteln. Einen weiteren kurzen Fischkontakt (nix schlechtes) hatte ich, war aber nicht zu sehen was und is dann halt auch ausgeschlitzt. Außerdem noch ein kräftiger Fehlbiss. Gefangen hab ich dann lediglich einen 62er Hecht. Köder: 8 cm Aqua-Shad in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz. Die anderen Bisse kamen ebenfalls auf diesen Köder.


----------



## mortal (1. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war heute auch ein wenig Spinnfischen gewesen und hatte paar barsche und einen untermäßigen hecht gefangen.Eigentlich wollte ich Zander fangen, hatte leider aber keinen einzigen Biss gehabt.


----------



## zander55 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute mal wieder ein Stündchen am Rhein. Lief nicht so besonders, lediglich ein Barsch von 31 cm konnte ich auf 12 cm Sandra überlisten. Als es dann auch noch anfing zu regnen, hab ich aufgehört zu angeln. Werd den Rhein morgen noch mal nen Besuch abstatten, mal sehen was dann zandermäßig geht.


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (2. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So, gestern wars wieder soweit,wir fuhren wieder ans Wasser um ein wenig unsere Köder zu baden. Wir haben zum erstenmal etwas intensiever mit Kunstködern gezielt auf Hecht und Zander geangelt,und siehe da,es hat geklappt. 3 Hechte,leider keinen Zander, Köder war bei allen 3en ein No-Name Blinker. Den ersten des Tages konnte ich verhaften, um ca. 10.30 Uhr. Dann wurde es mir etwas zu heiß und ich wollte mich ne Weile ausruhen,somit montierte ich einen Boilie aufs Haar,feuerte den Köder an meiner Karpfenrute hinaus,fütterte noch ein paar Boilies mit der Kobra an und setzte mich in meinen Stuhl,wobei mein Kollege noch weiterhin mit (meinem) Blinker eine Tour um den ca. 3 ha See machte ! Um gegen 15.30,war er noch nicht zurück,und da sich bei den Wasserschweinen auch nix tat,packte ich wieder meine Spinnrute und machte mich auf die Suche nach ihm. als ich ihn traf hatte er schon nen Hecht gefangen, und gerade als ich zu ihm auf den Steg stieg, spürte er nochmal ein Rucken in seiner Rute,Anhieb,sitzt! Rauskam ein schöner 50iger Esox !  Das war dann aber auch der letzte für uns, jedoch ein anderer (etwas älterer) hatte in der Zeit schon 11 Hechte,alle unter 60 cm !!!!!!
Noja dafür das wir zum ersten mal richtig auf die Räuber geangelt haben sind wir mit unseren Esoxen sehr zufrieden und Glücklich auch wenn sie nur 50,53 und 55 cm hatten.
Da ich leider auch noch keine richtige Rute fürs etwas schwerere Spinnfischen habe,werde ich mir demnächste eine zulegen und wir werden es sicher öfters auf die Drillstarken-Räuber versuchen!  Zum Schluss noch ein paar Pics ...




Ps. von einem haben wir leider kein Bild gemacht,und leider sind es auch nur Handy-Pics,sry.



Toller Hecht


----------



## phill (2. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hecht: 98 cm 
gefangen auf eine Grandma bei 10 Meter Tiefe.
Natürlich wird er noch wachsen :m


----------



## Felix 1969 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Für den Anfang nicht schlecht.Früher oder später kommt schon noch ein Kapitaler!:m 

Felix


----------



## phill (2. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...sprach der Meister....|uhoh:


----------



## zander55 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri den Fängern, schöne Hechte.

War gerade noch mal am Rhein und konnte einen Zander von 57 cm erwischen. Köder war eine 12 cm Sandra in fluo-gelb.


----------



## Ocrem (2. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri an alle fänger#6 

@phill geiled boot


----------



## Felix 1969 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



phill schrieb:


> ...sprach der Meister....|uhoh:


 

War auf die Jungens über dir bezogen|supergri


----------



## Raabiat (3. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> War auf die Jungens über dir bezogen|supergri



Ich fand's aber so rum viel geiler und lustiger......
hab mich gestern Abend schon amüsiert....hehe


----------



## Felix 1969 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Ich fand's aber so rum viel geiler und lustiger......
> hab mich gestern Abend schon amüsiert....hehe


 

Da fühlte sich wohl gleich einer auf den Schlips getreten|znaika: 


Felix


----------



## spin-paule (3. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> Da fühlte sich wohl gleich einer auf den Schlips getreten|znaika:
> Felix



... war ja echt lustig, dass sich der 98er Hecht dazwischen geschoben hatte... "Für den Anfang nicht schlecht"...|muahah:


----------



## zander55 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute mit nen Angelkollegen am Krefelder Rhein unterwegs.
Den einzigen Biss des Tages auf eine 12 cm Sandra, konnte ich verwerten und einen 67er Rapfen landen.


----------



## Bambine (3. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

der sieht ja riesig aus ... ich dachte zuerst der wäre 1m oder so ...


----------



## Bambine (3. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ach ja ... Petri zu dem wunderschönen Fisch


----------



## spin-paule (3. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zum schönen Rapfen!!!
Hast Du ihn eigentlich ausgenommen? So fett und rund der Fisch ist, würde mich interessieren mit was er sich den Wanst vollgeschlagen hat!
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## doggie (3. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bambine schrieb:


> der sieht ja riesig aus ... ich dachte zuerst der wäre 1m oder so ...


 

....und seine Finger wären dann ca. 25 cm lang!|supergri


----------



## NorbertF (3. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



doggie schrieb:


> ....und seine Finger wären dann ca. 25 cm lang!|supergri


der hat sich nur die Arme vom Veit geliehn fürs Foto  
Dem seine Fische sehn auch immer riesig aus. Wobei der auch riesig viel fängt und auch riesig grosse :m
Ich glaub der veit ist sowas wie der Mozart, nur beim Fischen. Ein echter Ausnahmeangler.


----------



## zander55 (4. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke fürs Petri.

Hab den Fisch nicht mitgenommen und von daher auch nicht ausgenommen. Kann mir vorstellen das der sich schon Winterspeck anfressen hat, aber besonders dick find ich den Rapfen nicht.


----------



## benihana (4. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi,

ich bin heute morgen um sechs los an "meinen" Baggersee hier in Polen. Konnte bis zehn 6 schöne Barsch überlisten, danke an meinen neuen Salmo Hornet Firetiger....
Allerdings.... Hilfe!!!!!
Eigentlich soll aber endlich mal ein Hecht dran glauben, krieg einfach keinen an die Angel. Der See ist ein großer Baggersee mit unglaublich klarem Wasser (cirka 3m Sicht), an den Seiten an denen ich angel ist er recht flach und der Boden ist voller Kraut. 
Wie kann ich an so einem Wasser einen Hecht überlisten? Habs mit Wobbler, Spinner und Blinker versucht, will auch beim Spinnfischen bleiben. 

Hoffe auf nen guten Tipp

Benihana


----------



## spin-paule (4. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



benihana schrieb:


> Hi,
> ...
> Wie kann ich an so einem Wasser einen Hecht überlisten? Habs mit Wobbler, Spinner und Blinker versucht, will auch beim Spinnfischen bleiben.
> 
> ...



...ein Köderfisch am System wäre dann sicher ein Versuch wert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

komme gerade von der elbe-ergebnis 1x34cm barsch sonst leider nix


----------



## Ghanja (4. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Komme auch gerade zurück von einem kleinem Isar-Ausflug. Allerdings wars etwas seltsam heute. Nach dem ersten Wurf mit einem großen Salt-Shaker gabs gleich einen "Biss" der sich dann aber als gehakter Schuppenkarpfen entpuppte. Paar Minuten später das selbe Spiel - wieder heftige Gegenwehr und erneut wars ein Schuppi (beiden hatten so ca. 55 cm). Als Abschluss (dieses mal aber auf einen kleinen Kopyto) gabs noch einen schönen Barsch mit ca. 30 cm. Fotos folgen noch, da ich hier kein Kabel für die Digicam habe.


----------



## phill (4. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> War auf die Jungens über dir bezogen|supergri



schooon ok


----------



## Raabiat (4. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



phill schrieb:


> schooon ok



aber Kopf hoch, phill - okay?
irgendwann fängste auch nen Kapitalen :q:q#6

vielen Dank an euch zwei...ich hab mich an dem Abend echt köstlich amüsiert.....dieser Zufall das er den Kommentar Sekunden nach deinem Posting abgibt...:q

ich hab so schön gelacht....

by the way: schöner Hecht phill #6


----------



## Veit (4. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ benihana: Solche Gewässer sind mir Kunstköder schwierig zu befischen, denn im klaren Wasser sind die Hechte sehr vorsichtig. Es gibt aber einen Köder mit dem du sie "knacken" kannst. Castaic Real Bait!!! Genau in solchen Gewässer wie von dir beschrieben, fange ich damit sehr viele Hechte. Früher hatte ich an den selben Gewässern meistens garkein Glück....
Allerdings kostet das Teil auch knapp 20 Euro, die es aber absolut wert ist.


----------



## Felix 1969 (4. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Raabiat schrieb:


> aber Kopf hoch, phill - okay?
> irgendwann fängste auch nen Kapitalen :q:q#6
> 
> vielen Dank an euch zwei...ich hab mich an dem Abend echt köstlich amüsiert.....dieser Zufall das er den Kommentar Sekunden nach deinem Posting abgibt...:q
> ...


 
Ja, hatt sich überschnitten#q Werde nächstes mal sicherheitshalber zitieren:m 
Is natürlich ein klasse Hecht von Phill#6


----------



## erich17 (4. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Heute um 11.25 Uhr hats geklingelt !!!!!!!

Hecht 101cm !!!!

Das war der 9te Meterhecht den ich in Deutschland gefangen habe.

Mein Spezl und ich wollten heute "Strecke" machen. Das hies, nur das nötigste am Mann ( Wirbel, Vorfächer und ca. 6 Gummis und 3 Wobbler). Kescher und Rute. Maximal 20 min einen Platz schön Kreisförmig abfischen. An einer Stelle ging Michi vorbei, und ich kroch ein wenig durch Gestrüp und warf ca 3 Meter vom Ufer entfernt unter einen Baum . Ich hatte einen 17er Kopyto in weiss/schwarzer Rücken drauf. Beim 2. Wurf etwa 6 Meter vom Ufer weg, gerade so wo die Überhängenden Äste den Schatten aufs Wasser warfen, kam der Biss. Ich dachte zuallererst ein riesen Zander , da ein brutales Kopfschütteln zu spüren war. Anhieg erfolgte schon beim ersten ganz kurzen Zappeln. Dann ging er ca. 10 Meter ab - und das wars !!!!! Er lies sich herziehen wie so eine Klodeckel Braxe !!!!!
Besonders dick war er nicht gerade - Waage hatten wir keine dabei nur ein Massband. Ich hab ihm wieder die Freiheit geschenkt.

Erich17


----------



## Raabiat (4. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> Ja, hatt sich überschnitten Werde nächstes mal sicherheitshalber zitieren
> Is natürlich ein klasse Hecht von Phill


weiss ich doch...ich war einer der ersten, ders gelesen und sich amüsiert hat :q



erich17 schrieb:


> Heute um 11.25 Uhr hats geklingelt !!!!!!!
> 
> Hecht 101cm !!!!
> (..)


man, davon hätt ich gern ein Foto gesehen....aber Glückwunsch zu dem Riesen#h


----------



## jigga0 (4. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

schaut mal wie niedlich...


----------



## paul188 (4. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ jigga er ist wirklich süß. 

War eben auch am Rhein gewesen. Es lief nicht besonders gut. Habe 2 Bisse nicht verwandeln können und einen ca.40 cm Zander gefangen. Ansonsten nix.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Veit (4. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hehe, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist. 
Kann heute leider auch nix großes anbieten. War nachmittags ein bisschen auf Hecht, aber außer einem ca. 40er auf Salmo Perch-Wobbler im Barschdekor und einem Fehlbiss auf Gummifisch war nix zu machen. 
Danach gabs bei der abendlichen Zanderjagd noch einen weiteren Hecht, leider aber nicht viel größer als der andere. Köder: 12 cm Kopyto in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz.


----------



## w3azle (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hey petri veit    also ich hab den tach am bode-wehr in egeln-nord, wo voll viel laub und astzeugs im wasser war (eigentlich unbeangelbar, nur an einer stelle wars bisschen frei), ne runde nen 12er kopyto baden lassen ^^    und hab nen 54er hecht gefangen.   nichts großes aber  der erste hecht den ich dieses jahr dort gefangen hab. na ich will morgen früh nochma los. mal sehen vllt geht was .  also viel erfolg  w3azle


----------



## Veit (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ W3azle: Na das ist doch immerhin schon mal was. Nächstes Jahr müssen wir da mal gemeinsam angreifen.  Viel Glück für Heute!


----------



## zander55 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War Gestern mit der Spinnrute am Elfrahter See. Auf 12er Kopyto in grün-glitter konnte ich 4 Hechte fangen, allerdings alles kleine um die 40 cm.


----------



## JoFlash (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin Moin zusammen,

Petri zu euren Fängen. Macht mich alle ganz neidisch.
War Freitag auch schnell am Rhein unterwegs. Wollte due gelben und weiß/roten Sandras probieren. Bis auf einen kräftigen Biss, den ich aber nicht verwerten konnte nichts...#q 
Bekomme das einfach nicht hin mit der Verwertung.:c  Bin aber auch noch absoluter Anfänger mit den Gummis..

Egal, gleich gehts wieder los an den Rhein. Aber diesmal mit Köderfisch. Obwohl, die Spinne ist immer im Gepäck.

Allen einen fischreichen Sonntag,

Chris


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ja das Anschlagen beim Gummifischen fiel mir am anfang auch ziehmlich schwer,aber nun bin ich schion ganz geübt da drinne!!Übung macht den meister!!

@ veit/zander55

wie führt ihr eure gummis mit sprüngen oda langsam einziehen,faulenzen??


----------



## davis (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hey Ho!

War gestern auf meiner ersten Spinn-Tour im neuen Monat. Konnte 2 Hechte verhaften, einen 80er und einen 58er. Nachlesbar hier...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1344040#post1344040

greetz


----------



## NorbertF (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hab gerade einen schönen dicken 96er Hecht auf Kopyto verhaftet.
Bilder und Bericht gibts hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=70404&page=20
Der hat gut gekämpft, hat sich auch gelohnt für ihn.
Nächstes Jahr hat er den Meter.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

geiles vieh,haste ihn released??


----------



## fantazia (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri euch beiden:mschöne hechte!!


----------



## fantazia (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> geiles vieh,haste ihn released??


kann man dem text doch entlesen.
und tut doch auch garnix zur sache.gibt doch eh immer
nur nervige c&r diskussionen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

#r #r |schild-g |schild-g 


tolle fische

petri dazu


----------



## Veit (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Davis: Schöne Fische, Petri!
@ Norbert: Klasse Hecht! Find ich super, dass er noch größer werden darf.
:m 
@ Junger Dorschler: Mit Faulenzertechnik. Allerdings hat es sich gerade auf Hecht als erfolgreich erwiesen noch kleine Zupfer zusätzlich mit der Rutenspitze zu machen, wenn man den Köder anzieht.


----------



## davis (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@NorbertF: Petri Heil zum kapitalen Hecht!

greetz


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

naja ich wollte keien diskusion entfachen!war nur so ne frage:g


----------



## fantazia (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> naja ich wollte keien diskusion entfachen!war nur so ne frage:g


hi,|wavey:
war auch net böse gemeint.aber hier im ab gibs leider
leute die warten nur darauf wieder nee dumme c&r diskussion 
anfangen zu können.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich weiß#q


----------



## zander55 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Davis und Norbert: Tolle Hechte, Petri Heil.#6 
@ Junger Dorschler: Faulenzertechnik, beim Hecht größer Sprünge als beim Zander mit zusätzlichen zupfern über die Rute.


----------



## NorbertF (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Meiner war übrigens auch "gefaulenzt".


----------



## Lorenz (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mittwoch morgen gings wieder rund...







90cm auf Mepps TW Gr.4  + Hechtstreamer (anstatt des Drillings).Ausserdem fing ich noch einen untermaßigen...


----------



## Michi#1 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

auf bild sieht der hecht aus wie 88cm ne spass !!xD
toller hecht !!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zum super hecht,was fürn spinner ist das im Maul??

der kescher ist ein wenig klein,ist doch nen stippkescher oda??

zu der gummifrage, ich selber fische meist mit 3-4 kurbel umdrehungen oda in flachen gewässern langsam einkurbeln mit unregelmäßigen zupfern!!|wavey:


----------



## bennie (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Köder steht da doch... du solltest echt mal anfangen zu lesen .....


Petri Heil zum 90er, sieht bullig aus


----------



## barsch-jäger (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Lorenz: Fetter bulliger Hecht, dickes Petri! Geils bild auch, aber ohne Maßband wäs noch schöner

Hier ma ein kuzer Bericht der letzten tage: klick


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Da ich es heute endlich egschafft habe, mich von den vielen kleinen Zandern hier in Frankreich zu befreien, schreibe ich dazu mal nen kleinen Bericht. Um 7.30 Uhr habe ich mich mit meinem Angelkumpel Jérémy am alten Hafen von Cambrai am Canal Saint Quentin getroffen. Ich habe ihn bei meinem ersten Angelausflug mit seinem Kumpel getroffen und wir teilen die gleichen Ansichten bezüglich der Handhabung unserer Fänge, wodurch wir uns gleich gut verstanden. Er ist ebenso Spinnfischfanatiker wie ich  
Birger hat mir freundlicher Weise ein Paket geschickt mit neuen Perlbraunen Attractoren in 3, 5 und 7 cm mit leichten Köpfen und den neuen [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Flachkopf - Jigs *[/FONT]von Profiblinker. Es dämmerte und ich machte die ersten Würfe. Ich wollte endlich mal nen halbwegs vernünftigen Zander fangen (Mindestmaß hier 45cm), bis jetzt waren alle zwischen 15 und 32 cm lang ;-) Nach drei Würfen klingelte es, endlich nen kräftigeres "Tock" beim Absinken und ich konnte einen 45er landen! gefreut hab ich mich wie doof, endlich mal wieder nen "Drill", kein Minibarsch oder Minizander, er hat sogar Maß. Das wars auch schon, noch Bisse und Ende. Ab ins Auto und an eine entfernte Schleuse, wo ich kleine Zander und Barsche bis 30cm schon fangen konnte. Niente, nada, nichts zu holen. Am Eingang eines toten Arms des Kanals fanden wir eine Steinpackung, an der nichts ging, bis ich nen perlbraunen A-Attractor ins Wasser beförderte. 5 Minuten, 10 kleine Barsche, einen um die 25. Ok, war nett. Weiter Richtung nächste Schleuse. In einem ruhigen Bereich schnappte sich ein kleiner Hecht meinen A-Gummi und zwei weitere Barsche. An der Schleuse konnte ich auf nen 5cm Attractor noch nen kleinen Zander fangen, Jérémy landete seinen ersten Barsch, 25cm ungefähr. Und nun zurück in den Hafen  Auf dem Rückweg meinte ich, wir sollte nochmal an einer Stelle stoppen, wo Wasser in einen Seitenarm läuft. Wir fingen hier noch weitere Barsche. Im Hafen angekommen machte ich schnell nen Schmiss und gleich beim Absinken Biss! 35cm, nun ja, ein kleiner Zander aber immerhin größer als gewöhnlich ;-) Jérémy wollte unbedingt auch noch einen fangen, er fing noch 3, alle um die 20cm. Kurz vorm Dunkelwerden bekommt er vor seinen Füßen einen guten Biss, Zander 40cm. Nun ja, was los??? Weiter! Unmittelbar mit dem nächsten Wurf hab ich eine  ordentlichen Biss, schönes Kopfschütteln, mmh, nicht wie Zander. Barsch??? Neee, der wäre zu groß :-D Dann kommt das Ding auch noch hoch...Hecht? Denkste, ne Brasse hat sich den 7cm Attractor reingepfiffen, nicht quergehakt, Biss war auch deutlich zu verzeichnen. Ungewöhnlich aber nen "Drill" mal wieder. So, dann krieg ich noch nen Biss. ENDLICH, ein besserer Zander, der is ordentlich. Issa auch, 55cm is doch mal ein Fisch nach all den Murkelfiechern (über die ich mich ja auch freue, Zanderbiss macht Laune, zanderangeln sowieso). Alle guten Fische habe ich heute auf den 7cm Attractor in perlbraun gefangen mit den Flachköpfen. Ich muss sagen, Birger und ich haben viele Farben von Profiblinker probiert, zum Barscheangeln haben wir keine bessere gefunden, auch am Paternoster nicht, wo man mehrere Farben testen kann. Und auch wenn sie Rauben, der perlbraune Gummi wird bevorzugt. Ob trüb oder klar. Jeder hat ja seinen Topköder und seine Topfarbe, ich nun seit langem meine. Das die Zander hier so viel Bock auf die Farbe haben find ich krass, denn ich habe als ich ankam fast alles was ich habe probiert, da ich ja wissen wollte, worauf es hier am besten beißt. Geangelt haben heute viele, aber mit Köfi und einer mit Twister??? Keine Ahnung, sa komisch aus. Ein Glück haben die mich nach Cambrai abgeschoben. ich hoffe, das hält jetzt auch an hier mit den Zandermännern. Ein Opa hat nen 94er gefangen hat er erzählt. Also nen Großzandergewässer ist das nicht, gibt wohl gute Fische aber es ist alles eher kleinräumig. Den Hafen kann man gut abtwistern. Macht halt keiner. Und so wie es dämmert hauen alle ab :-D Mal sehen ob noch mehr geht, Zandermäßig bin ich ja erst seit letzem Jahr wirklich intensiv dabei und beim Fangen kann man ja am besten üben und sich vor allem Steigern. Den Hechtmeter knack ich hier aber sicher nicht ;-) Noch schnell die Fotos und Ende.


----------



## Michi#1 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

schöner bericht mit tollen bildern 
das mit der brasse ist sehr schön und das letzde auch super mit dem abendrot aufm wasser schön


----------



## Birger (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ey Stallone,
endlich mal gute Fische da, wurde auch Zeit. Die Flachkopfjigs kann ich nur empfehlen, sind echt gut.


----------



## zander55 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petrie @ Lorenz und Bubbel!

War heute Abend mit Angelfreund Steffan am Rhein etwas gufiren. 
Auf fluo-gelb Sandra in 12 cm, konnte ich zwei Zander von 32 und 53 cm fangen und zwei weitere Zander von 49 und 58 cm, auf 12,5 cm Gummifisch in grün-perlmutt. 
Steffan konnte leider keinen Zander zum Anbiss reizen und blieb Schneider.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@michi: besten dank, die bilder hat er wirklich gut geschossen  glück, dass es mit dem hintergrund so schön geklappt hat.

@birger: aber hallo, allerhöchste eisenbahn :-D der kindergarten hat jetzt hoffentlich geschlossen....

petri den anderen fängern natürlich....


----------



## Lorenz (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ja,der Kescher ist zu klein! Hat auch Löcher,dank der Hechtdame passt jetzt durch das eine Loch ein untermaßiger Hecht durch ,ich kann ihn also in die Tonne treten  #d


Der Spinner ist ein Mepps TW Größe 4 und daran hängt ein Hechtstreamer


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

2 geile berichte,#6 zu den zandern vll mal die ködergröße erhöhen??


----------



## Veit (5. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ bubbel: Dein Schreibstil is herrlich!!! Wie ne Live-Berichterstattung von nem Fußballspiel. Klasse!!! Wünsche dir dass die Zander noch größer werden. 

@ Lorenz: Schöner Hecht! Schönes Bild!

@ zander55: Ebenfalls Petri! Will auch mal wieder einen. Aber zur Zeit stecke ich mal wieder in soner ganz miesen Phase.


----------



## Bernhard* (6. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Bubbel2000:
Hey Kindergartencop! Es wird, es wird...!


----------



## trout (6. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> ...
> @ zander55: Ebenfalls Petri! Will auch mal wieder einen. Aber zur Zeit stecke ich mal wieder in soner ganz miesen Phase.


 
Petri @all
Schöne Fische, die ihr so fangt.
Ich kann micht Veit nur anschließen. 
Neben drei unter/knapp maßigen Hechten übers Wochenende und ein Microzander in Schuhgröße 44 habe ich seit Freitag Abend trotz beständigem Einsatz gerademal noch ein paar Zuppelbisse gehabt. Die Saalefische haben sich wohl neben der Schniepel- noch die Fastenzeit verordnet. Eine völlige Pleite und eigentlich total untypisch für die Herbstfischerei hier. Die Zeiten wo überhaupt was lief begrenzten sich gerademal auf eine halbe Stunde mittags und abends. 

auf Besserung hoffend

trout


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...ja das Wochenende war echt untypisch...
...Samstag in 3 Stunden 5 Bisse auf Wedgetail in rosa...
...extrem vorsichtige Bisse, nach Zahnabdrücken waren 3 Hechte dabei...
...1 40ziger Zander konnte verhaftet werden...
...Gewässer: Lippe bei Hamm...


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mein Wochenende lief auch nicht wirklich gut. Hatte auf Gufi nur ein paar zuppler wobei immer nur in den Schwanz gebissen wurde. Auf Köderfisch lief garnichts. War allerdings auch annem kleinen See und da ist das Wasser vielleicht schon zu kalt.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

..zu kalt gibt es nicht für Raubfische|supergri ...
...im Moment ist das Wasser eher noch zu warm in manchen Gewässern...
...was bei uns noch an Jungfisch unterwegs ist ...


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Eh zu kalt gibts wohl, ab 4° ist auch bei den Räubern tote Hose und bei dem plötzlichem Kältesturz müssen die sich eh erst umstellen. Klar die großen Ströme sind immernoch warm aber der kleine Flache Tümpel war echt eisig. Die Rotaugen die ich am Vortag als Köfi gestippt hab haben sich wie Laub einkurbeln lassen manche haben nicht einmal gezappelt!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> ...wobei immer nur in den Schwanz gebissen wurde.



Aua! Die Bösen! Das muss doch weh tun???


----------



## Benny1982 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also für mich wär nen angeltag beendet wenn mir nen netter zander in den "Schwanz" beißen würde :c


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

wallerschreck, ein glueck is es kalt, noch besser, mehr nachher, bin noch unterwegs.....sie werden noch groesser hier, jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...burn, kindergartencop is hamma )))


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> .....sie werden noch groesser hier, jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...



???????

So viel Freude über einen alltäglichen biologischen Vorgang?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schule aus, ab auf die Couch??? Ach man, is so kalt...na gut, ich geh los, was solls. Ab aufs Rad, ich konnte nur noch ne halbe Stunde angeln, im Dunkeln is hier ´nicht erlaubt hab ich heute erfahren. Kaum bin ich im Hafen, da sehe ich schon, der nette Franzose von gestern hat es sich an meiner Stelle gemütlich gemacht und badete seine Köfis, lebend natürlich, hier ja erlaubt. Freundlich Binsoir gesagt und ein paar Meter daneben gestellt. Erster Wurf und in Gedanken woanders, rums!!!! Sitzt, guter Fisch. Kurz unter der Oberfläche schüttelt er sich, habe ich so noch nicht gehabt. Dann ist er nochmal runter und schon kam der Angler mit seinem Plötzenkescher angerannt. Hätt ich mal selbst machen sollen, der hat nach dem gekeschert, zum piepen :-D Nun ja, hab ihn rühren lassen, der Haken war nicht mehr zu sehen, konnte sich nichts verheddern. So 60cm würd ich sagen, vielleicht bissel größer, kleiner, keine Ahnung. Schnell den Franzosen ein Bildchen machen lassen und zurück ins feuchte Nass. Da hat er fast gekotzt  Egal! 
Weiter....und gleich noch einer, 46 cm. Es gesellte sich noch ein Angler dazu, die beiden haben sich dann über mich und meine Köderführung sowie über die Köder unterhalten, die waren aus dem Häuschen. Da waren noch andere Angler, aber die hatten keinen Bock auf Köfis. Als ich dann noch drei um die 40cm gefangen habe wollten sie immer mehr Infos. Köder gibt es übers Internet, hab denen auch einiges erklärt. Ich bin hier halbes Jahr, das juckt mich nicht. Ich setze zurück, genieße es in vollen Zügen, da es erlaubt ist und habe meinen Spaß. Die kennen mich jetzt da und wenn ich freundlich Frage, ob ich mich direkt daneben stellen darf, werden sie es wohl akzeptieren, wenn ich nett bin, eher als wenn ich nicht viel sage. Die Fotos sind nicht so schön wie gestern, Fotograf ist er auf keinen Fall. Ich hoffe, es hält so an und ich bleibe bei einer ordentlichen Größe um die 40cm, da bin ich schon zufrieden, dafür waren es vorher auch zuviele 20ger  Habe wohl erst wieder am WE Zeit, hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so, bzw. das Beißverhalten. Mal sehen, wann ich einen esse, ein Lehrer meinte, die seien nicht so schmackhaft, aber der angelt in einem Altarm, eine Art See, da ist der Boden sehr schlammig. Von mir aus können die auch nach ******* schmecken, hauptsache die jungs bleiben meinen Ködern treu  Petri den Fängern, der Herbst is heiß, im Moment eher kalt aber es läuft ja was und vielleicht wirds ja (überall) noch
besser...












Alle Fische habe ich wieder auf den Perlbraunengummi gefangen an diesem Flachkopf. Werde demnächst mal mit richtig großen probieren, vielleicht geht da mehr. Am We hatte ich auf größere keine Bisse aber auch nur kurz probiert. Bisse alle beim Absinken des Köders, ich rucke kräftig an und lasse dann den Köder an straffer Schnur fallen. Faulenzen hat nich keine Bisse gebracht.


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Zander schmeckt eigentlich immer^^ Aber sag mal wie kann das denn sein dass du dort immer so kleine Zander fängst? Bist dusicher dass das auch die normalen Europäischen Zander (_Sander lucioperca) _sind? Gibt auch noch Wolgazander (_Sander volgensis_)oder den sogenn. Walleye (_Sander vitreus_)aus Amiland die werden nicht so groß wie unsere Zander.

@Benny1982
Da siehst du mal was du deinen Gufis immer zumutest, die wirfst du ja schon mit dem Vorsatz ins Wasser das ihnen wer in den Schwanz beißt


----------



## Tisie (7. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil, Steffen! Jetzt klappt es ja richtig gut bei Dir 



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> Alle Fische habe ich wieder auf den Perlbraunengummi gefangen an diesem Flachkopf.


Ist das der Köder auf den Bildern Deines anderen Berichtes? Was soll der Vorteil dieses Flachkopfes sein?

@Wallerschreck:


Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Aber sag mal wie kann das denn sein dass du dort immer so kleine Zander fängst? Bist dusicher dass das auch die normalen Europäischen Zander (_Sander lucioperca) _sind? Gibt auch noch Wolgazander (_Sander volgensis_)oder den sogenn. Walleye (_Sander vitreus_)aus Amiland die werden nicht so groß wie unsere Zander.


Eigentlich sind die Zander normal gefärbt, ich würde also auf unser "heimisches Modell" tippen  ... bez. der Größe würde ich mir auch keine Gedanken machen. Bei einem halbwegs natürlichen Bestand kommen nunmal viele kleine auf wenige große Fische (Alterspyramide). Wir hatten z.B. letzte Woche zu zweit 28 Zander, aber nur zwei gute Fische von 64 und 77cm dabei. Der Großteil lag bei unter 40 bis gut 50cm und noch einige wenige bis knapp 60cm.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## honeybee (7. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Bubbel.....

Fast könnte ma meinen, Du willst die Fische hypnotisieren damit sie ruhig halten, so wie Du sie anstarrst.|supergri|supergri


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Tisie
Ja stimmt schon es gibt immer mehr kleinere als große, aber Zander wachsen für Barschartige eigentlich recht schnell und dass da so viele 20ger drunter sind kommt mir schon komisch vor.


----------



## Veit (7. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo!
War gestern abend an der Saale und endlich mal wieder mit gutem Erfolg.
Zunächst ging mir ein richtig fetter Hecht von 76 cm auf einen 8 cm Aqua-Shad in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz. Der Fisch hat für seine größe einen grandiosen Kampf abgeliefert. Erst nach ca. fünf Minuten Drill konnte ich ihn landen. Zum Vergleich: So lange hatte ich letztes Jahr mit meinem Meterhecht zu tun.
Danach wechselte ich die Wurfposition und den Köder ein wenig (war dann ein 8 cm Kopyto natürlich auch in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz) und dann hats auch richtig gerummst. Schon nach wenigen Würfen ein 51er Döbel, kurz darauf der nächste Fischkontakt, aber leider ausgeschlitzt. Den Fisch hatte ich zwar nicht gesehen, aber die Bissspur war eindeutig. Zander! Drei Würfe später die nächste Chance in Form eines heftigen Bisses, aber leider nicht gehakt. Aber es war ein Schwarm da und der nächste Biss kam sofort und der hing diesmal gut und dann wars eeeeeennnnndlich mal wieder ein 58er Zander. Wenig später wieder Fischkontakt, aber erneut ausgeschlitzt. Ob das auch noch ein Zander war kann ich nicht eindeutig sagen, denn in der Folge hakte ich auch noch eine Brasse und ein ziemlich großes Rotauge unabsichtlich von außen.
Es war auf jeden Fall reichlich Fisch an der Stelle, ich denke da ist demnächst wieder was zu holen. Glück war das gestrige Ergebnis nicht sondern nur der gerechte Lohn, dafür dass ich an den Vortagen ziemlich erfolglos etliche Spots abgeklappert hatte. Alle Fisch schwimmen wieder!


----------



## fantazia (7. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri bubbel und veit#h


----------



## Forellendavid (7. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dazu lässt sich nur Gratulieren !!! Ehrgeiz wird eben belohnt !! #6

Gruß David




Veit schrieb:


> Hallo!
> War gestern abend an der Saale und endlich mal wieder mit gutem Erfolg.
> Zunächst ging mir ein richtig fetter Hecht von 76 cm auf einen 8 cm Aqua-Shad in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz. Der Fisch hat für seine größe einen grandiosen Kampf abgeliefert. Erst nach ca. fünf Minuten Drill konnte ich ihn landen. Zum Vergleich: So lange hatte ich letztes Jahr mit meinem Meterhecht zu tun.
> Danach wechselte ich die Wurfposition und den Köder ein wenig (war dann ein 8 cm Kopyto natürlich auch in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz) und dann hats auch richtig gerummst. Schon nach wenigen Würfen ein 51er Döbel, kurz darauf der nächste Fischkontakt, aber leider ausgeschlitzt. Den Fisch hatte ich zwar nicht gesehen, aber die Bissspur war eindeutig. Zander! Drei Würfe später die nächste Chance in Form eines heftigen Bisses, aber leider nicht gehakt. Aber es war ein Schwarm da und der nächste Biss kam sofort und der hing diesmal gut und dann wars eeeeeennnnndlich mal wieder ein 58er Zander. Wenig später wieder Fischkontakt, aber erneut ausgeschlitzt. Ob das auch noch ein Zander war kann ich nicht eindeutig sagen, denn in der Folge hakte ich auch noch eine Brasse und ein ziemlich großes Rotauge unabsichtlich von außen.
> Es war auf jeden Fall reichlich Fisch an der Stelle, ich denke da ist demnächst wieder was zu holen. Glück war das gestrige Ergebnis nicht sondern nur der gerechte Lohn, dafür dass ich an den Vortagen ziemlich erfolglos etliche Spots abgeklappert hatte. Alle Fisch schwimmen wieder!


----------



## Tisie (7. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil, Veit!

Auch von mir mal drei aktuelle Bilder ... aber so gut wie Du bekomme ich das mit dem Vorhalten noch nicht hin 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Tisie schrieb:


> ... aber so gut wie Du bekomme ich das mit dem Vorhalten noch nicht hin



In vielen Angelläden gibt's jetzt auch aufsteckbare Armverlängerungen, einfach mal danach fragen!


----------



## mortal (7. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Bubbel, @Veit und @Tisie auch von mir einen Großen Perti Heil.
Ich hatte leider immer noch keinen Erfolg zu verzeichnen. Mein Zander schwimmt immer noch im Rhein.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@tisie...macht auch nichts...die Blider sind doch gelungen....schöne Fische...

@veit...die auch ein dickes Petri nach der Durststrecke:m


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@wallerschreck: mmh, ich versteh grad nicht so was du meinst?! die zander auf meinen fotos sehen doch alle su aus wie unsere, oder? ich habe auch kleine gefangen, die eine merkwürdige farbe bzw. markierung hatten, habe das aber auf die gewässergegebenheiten zurückgeführt. schließe mich da tiesie an. und viele kleine fische in einem relativ großräumigen system wie einem fluss ist doch erfreulich. hier werden massenweise untermaßige fische mitgenommen, auch wenn es natürlich verboten ist, mindestmaß ist natürlich vorhanden, 45 cm. aber das is den meisten egal. am we hab ich einen gesehen, der hat nen ca 40ger zurückgesetzt. generell fangen die aber schlecht, was mich wundert. so schlecht ist köfi nun auch nicht und lebender ja wohl erst recht nicht. aber is ja gut so 

@tisie: ja, der köder ist der von den anderen bildern. vorteil der flachköpfe ist, dass sie bei einem höheren gewicht langsamer sinken im vergleich zu einem gleichschweren rundkopf. außerdem fällt der köder etwas anders, das ist beim sinken gut zu erkennen, wenn man es vor seinen füßen testet. der gummi fällt etwas anders. bin auf jeden fall angetan von diesem bleikopf. und einsauge probleme scheinen sie nicht zu haben  auch wenn der kopf breiter und von der fläche größer ist.
petri euch anderen


----------



## nordman (7. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich hab auch mal einen raubfisch anzubieten. nicht immer nur hecht und zander...

letzten samstag, 1. versuch an meiner spezialstelle.

http://img469.*ih.us/img469/6677/img3701ua6.jpg

82cm, gute 7 pfund.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...auch ein schöner Fisch...
...blieb mir bis jetzt leider verwehrt...
...petri dazu...


----------



## Dorschi (7. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri heil Nordman! Kapitaler Fisch! Auf was hat sie denn gebissen?
Schnee gibt es auch schon bei Euch?
Na ja ist November


----------



## nordman (7. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri dank!

die ging auf heringsfetzen. schnee hatten wir schon, gerade am fangtag wars richtig weiss. jetzt ist es aber wieder alles weg, was auch nicht so schlimm ist, wir kriegen eh noch genug von dem zeugs.

solange der frost nicht længer unter -10 geht, kann man aber noch problemlos fischen. und die gute zeit fuer die quappen kommt erst noch!


----------



## rumburack10 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na das ist ja mal ne Quappe. Geile Sache. Wie groß sind Quappen im Durchschnitt in Norwegen?


----------



## nordman (7. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

also, so richtig viele quappengewæsser gibt es eigentlich gar nicht, und das durchschnittsgewicht kann durchaus stark variieren.

an der stelle, an der ich meist fische, liegt die durchschnittsgrøsse zwischen 50 und 60 cm. damit kann man schon ganz gut leben.|supergri


----------



## rumburack10 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Damit würde ich aber auch gut leben.:q


----------



## Ossipeter (7. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Glückwunsch zur Saisoneröffnung! Will h euer auch mal auf den Süsswasserdorsch ansitzen. Meinst du Heringsfetzen gehen im Süsswasser auch?


----------



## nordman (7. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich angel damit ueberwiegend. klappt vorzueglich.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (7. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Heute war ich auch noch mal kurz mit dem Kahn draußen,konnte aber nur 2 kleine Hechte um die 50 cm fangen.
Die großen hatten wohl keine Lust.
Naja,dann wurde es auch dunkel und kalt,da hatte ich auch keine Lust mehr


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war heute halbe stunde vor sonnenaufgang (hier ist angeln stets nur eine halbe stunde vor aufgang und eine halbe nach untergang gestattet), also hier um 7.15 bis um 9.00 Uhr am angeln. 4 zander, einer um die 50, einer um die 45 und 2 zwischen 20 und 30 ;-) dazu kam noch ein barsch um die 25, der sich den 7er gummi weggewühlt hatte. hatte nich einige bisse, wobei nach einem guten biss der köder gleich abgerissen ist, denke mal ich hatte den ersten hecht im hafen dran. nun ja, einen kopf weniger, der gummi war eh hin, hat aber gut gehalten. heute abend eventuell noch mal, is windig, mit den bissen ist es nun schwerer. war keiner sonst da und habe die fische nur in der einen hafenecke gefangen, woanders keine bisse.

mfg steffen


----------



## Wallerschreck (8. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wie Tief ist denn das Hafenbecken bei euch Bubbel? bzw. in welcher Tiefe hattest du die Bisse?


----------



## ChrisHH (8. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri allen Fängern
am WoE gab's bei mir nen Hechtschniepel (ca 45) auf Salmo Perch und nen Barsch Anfang 20 auf 12er Kopyto |kopfkrat perlglitter-blau.
Boardie Steffen 1107 erwischte 3 Bärsche auf Spinner

Gestern gab's dann 'nen schönen Barsch siehe hier, bei den Hamburger Schuppenaalen


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@wallershreck: nur so 2-3 meter glaube ich. über all. fange sie alle beim absinken.aggressive bisse, oft den gummi gaaaanz hinten


----------



## Wallerschreck (8. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ah gut. Ich fische hier auch im Hafenbecken und hatte mehrere Zanderbisse. War aber am Überlegen ob es Zufälle waren da es hier auch nicht tiefer als 3m ist. Scheinbar hatte ich aber doch den richtigen Riecher 
Habe die meisten Bisse so in 1.5-2m Tiefe. Besonders an einer Stelle zwischen dem Ufer und einem größeren Schiff das da fest vertäut liegt.


----------



## Schnyder (8. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Boardies......war gestern bei meinem Bruder am Forellenteich ...mit der Spinne und nem 5cm Kopxto /gelbschwarz hab ich in ca. 2 Stunden 6 Regebogenforellen erwischt (Größe-30-45 cm)...jeder Fisch lieferte tolle Drills und gute Sprünge!!!
Die Kopytos sind auf Forellen auch gute Köder....wurde sehr stark attackiert...!!!!
P.S.Der Kopyto hat das leider nicht überlebt *seufz*

Gruß Schnyder


----------



## bennie (8. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil,

ich fisch am Puff so gut wie nur mit Gummi ...  (vergesst die BFF)


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war eben noch mal los, habe noch 4 gefangen, drei kleine bis max über 30 und dann zum abschied auf nen knallroten 5er kopyto einen genau 60er, hamma harter biss beim ankurbel, habe mal ne andere führung probiert und netter drill. bisse gabs auch noch, wieder erst in der dämmerung, es war schon ziemlich dunkel. diesmal hat ein anderer das foto gemacht, der war gestern auch da, wollte mir zusehen, ich war ja leider nicht vor ort  der is nett und ich steh nicht dumm allein rum. er meint wirklich, dass niemand sonst hier fängt, wenn, dann die minis, die sitzen alle mit lebendem köderfsich rum, check ich irgendwie nicht, warum die den köfi nicht wollen??? und auch noch lebend? vielleicht haben die DAS raus, ist ja hier erlaubt und kunstköder kennen die nicht, weder profiblinker gummis noch kopytos, twister in silber verkaufen sich hier gut, habe ich gesehen. nun denn


----------



## Birger (8. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Da hat sich die Twisterschule in Nordfriesland doch gelohnt.


----------



## zander55 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Bubbel und natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern!

Hab meine neue Spinnrute, eine Beastmaster mit 20-50g Wurfgewicht, am Rhein mit zwei Zander von 46 und 50 cm auf 12 cm Kopyto und einen 27er Barsch auf 9 cm Sandra einweihen können.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

eine woche trainingslager für die grundausbildung und es klingelt  guter lehrer, gute "schule" = erfolg 

petri dominik


----------



## Diddipo (8. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo,
heut habe ich meine/n ersten Hecht/e gefangen, (habe erst seit letzten Herbst den Angelschein) es war ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl den Fisch sicher an Land zu bekommen.
Eine Stunde später hakte sich ein zweiter ein, ich war happy.

Beide hatten 65cm und waren je 1,8kg schwer


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War gestern mal wieder am Rhein und habe einige Sternstunden des Angelns erleben können. Nachdem ich drei Köder an Steinen und unter wasser liegenden Drahtseilen! verloren hatte ohne einen Biss zu bekommen war ich recht frustriert. Zudem hat ein osteuropäischer Kollege meine Lieblingsstelle in beschlag genommen und präsentierte dort fröhlich eine Kippe nach der aneren rauchend seine Würmer. Ich also Abstand genommen und so gegen halb 7 zog der endlich ab. Danach gigns los. Hab einen 12er Gufi montiert und rein in die Fluten. Allerdings war nach ner halben Stunde meine Laune im Keller. Hatte in der Zeit 5 !!! Zanderbisse und hab keinen raus bekommen. Woher ich weiß dass es Zander waren? Ganz einfach sie haben sich friedlich bis vor meine Füße drilen lassen und haben dann einfach los gelassen. Einer hats sogar soweit gebracht dass er meinem Gufi bis in 20cm tiefes Wasser nachgeschwommen ist um ihm dann in den (nicht mit Haken versehenen ) Schwanz zu beißen.
Nachdem ich den Köder auch an ein Drahtseil verloren hab hab ich einen neongrünen Twister montiert. Innerhalb von 10 Minuten drei bisse, alle ausgestiegen. Ich hab mich an einen Satz hier von jemand aus dem AB erinnert der sagte "Dem Zander muss man richtig eins reinwiehern". Ok kann er haben. Nächster Biss.. zack.. die Bluestar pfeift durch die Luft und tatsächlich der sitzt. Aber was muss ich sehen? kein Zander sondern ein 35ger Barsch zappelt im Kescher. Naja weiter hoffentlich reißt mir der Twi.... Schei... und weg ist der Köder wiedermal Steinschüttung. Da ich keine Lust auf weitere teure Verluste hab montier ich aus Frust einen sehr sonderbaren Gufi in Orange den ich für 25 Cent in Holland gekauft hab und auf dessen unfängigkeit ich jedem Brief und Siegel gegeben hätte. Wie hab ich aus der Wäsche geguckt als plötzlich "klong" sich die Rute biegt. Reflexartig geht die Rute hoch und... wahnsinn was ist das. Die Rute biegt sich und das Wasser spritzt in Fontänen. Nach hammerharten Drill seh ichs endlich sch.. was ist das? nen Karpfen? Nee das is nen Barsch. Tatsache ein 46cm Barsch landet im Netz was für ein Vieh! Kurz darauf hab ich noch einen 35ger Zander auf den komisch aussehenden Gufi gefangen und noch 3 Bisse versemmelt weil ich nach dem heftigen Barschdrill leicht verpeilt war. Naja aber nen geiler Abend und Zielfisch Zander war (zwar nur in Schniepelgröße) auch vertreten. Fotos kommen (wenn erwünscht) nach Feierabend nach.


----------



## erich17 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil !!!

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, daß ich gerade in letzter Zeit sehr sehr gut mit der Farbe Orange/schwarzer Rücken gefangen habe. Ausser meinem 101cm Hecht (weiss/schwarzer Rücken) hab ich alles in letzter Zeit auf Orange gefangen.

Zu erwähnen ist auch, dass ich eigentlich jede Stelle mit mindestens 3 verschiedenen Ködern beangle, und als letztes nehme ich immer den Orangen. Und da ruckt es dann auf einmal in der Rute. Die anderen Farben vorher  - keinen Zupfer.

Erich17


----------



## Tisie (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

@Steffen: Na siehste, so langsam wird die Größe der Zander doch richtig anständig 

@Wallerschreck: Natürlich wollen wir Fotos sehen! Ein 46er Barsch ist doch hammermäßig! Mit Stinger und härterer Rute hättest Du sicher viel mehr Zanderbisse verwerten können.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## trout (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Wallerschreck

Schöner Barsch und sicherlich auch nicht alltäglich! Ein Bildchen ist immer ganz nett zur Story.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@wallershreck: für nen 46er barsch verzicht ich auf einiges )) her mit dem foto ;-) wie hart is denn deine rute? das ist beim zanderangeln und vor allem mit gummis unverzichtbat. ich kann meist jeden biss verwerten und wenn erstmal einer dran ist, ging bis jetzt auch keiner mehr ab. meine rute ist hart und ich zieh voll durch, am anfang wird richtig geknüppelt, der haken sitzt dann auch bombe. wenn noch strömung hinzukommt, da muss die rute schon power haben  und der rhein ist ja kein see, wenn ich in der schule aufgepasst habe ;-)

@tiesie: ja, wenns so bleibt, klasse  werde wohl heute abend es auch wieder nicht lassen können und mich fürn stündchen oder 1 1/2 in den hafen begeben.


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

die meisten Zanderbisse waren Schniepel, denke mal die hatten den Gufi nicht richtig drin, zwei Bisse von größeren hab ich allerdings wirklich nicht mitbekommen bzw. erst als es zu spät für den Anhieb war ne härtere Rute wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht welche wäre da denn passend?
Angstdrilling ist bei dem Gufi-Modell kaum möglich muss nachher auch mal nen Foto davon rein stellen vielleicht erkennt einer von euch die Firma muss mir unbedingt noch nen Schwung davon bestellen


----------



## rob675 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@wallerschreck

Hey Glückwunsch zu den prächtigen Fängen!
Gehst du heut abend nochmal? Ich hätte nämlich auch mal wieder Bock auf Zander & Barsch...wollen wir uns treffen?
Gruß
Rob


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hey Rob,

würde ich gerne aber wenn ich heut Abend wieder raus gehe krieg ich Ärger mit der Freundin  
Die hatte gerstern aufm Handy angerufen kurz nachdem ich das grüne Monstrum aus dem Rhein gedrillt hatte und dementsprechend aus dem Häusschen war ich auch, die denkt bestimmt ich rauch heimlich was beim Angeln so wie ich da drauf war 

Aber wie siehts bei dir Sonntag aus? Denke da könnte ich mich wieder los reißen.

@Bubbel
Meine Rute hat nen WG von 10-40 gramm bei einer Länge von nur 2,4m. Hab ich mir geholt weil ich öfter im Gebüsch rumkletter und da wäre nen ü3m Monster doch etwas hinderlich. Klar ist der Rhein kein See aber nen Hafenbecken kommt da recht nah ran  Welche Rute fischst du denn?
Als geschädigter Bachforellenangler hab ich mir vor längerer Zeit allzu herzhafte Anhiebe abgewöhnt, scheint so als müsste ichs mir beim Zander aber wieder antrainieren


----------



## rob675 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@wallerschreck

jupp...las und am we einfach dann nochmla spontan was ausmachen.
ja, ja des kenne ich...meine freundin denkt auch immer ich würde da was rauchen oder so...bzw. kann sie es nett immer nachvollziehen was mich da ans wasser treibt. nur im sommer da kommt sie ab&zu mit.

so long
rob


----------



## Tisie (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Wallerschreck,



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> die meisten Zanderbisse waren Schniepel, denke mal die hatten den Gufi nicht richtig drin


wenn Du Dich da mal nicht täuschst, auch große Fische können vorsichtig beißen 



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> zwei Bisse von größeren hab ich allerdings wirklich nicht mitbekommen bzw. erst als es zu spät für den Anhieb war ne härtere Rute wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht welche wäre da denn passend?


Über die Rutenfrage haben wir ja schon im Zander-Problem-Thread gesprochen. Ich fische vom Ufer z.B. eine Quantum Energy Seaspin Heavy in 3,15m mit 25-65g, wobei die mir bei größeren oder kompakten Gummiködern bzw. schwereren Bleiköpfen auch schon zu weich ist ... also eher was für kleinere Köder. Vom Boot aus verwende ich neuerdings eine Henk Simonsz Jerker (von Spro) in 2m mit 25-45g. Die fällt für das WG recht steif aus und hat ein bretthartes Rückgrat.



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Meine Rute hat nen WG von 10-40 gramm bei einer Länge von nur 2,4m.


2,4m wären mir zum Uferangeln an Steinpackungen etc. viel zu kurz. Da macht sich eine längere Rute einfach besser. Probier mal ein paar Ruten von Freunden/Bekannten aus und orientiere Dich als Anhaltspunkt bei etwa 3m Länge und einem WG von 40-80g. Wobei gerade das WG von den verschiedenen Herstellern teilw. recht unterschiedlich ausgelegt wird - also ausprobieren!



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Angstdrilling ist bei dem Gufi-Modell kaum möglich muss nachher auch mal nen Foto davon rein stellen vielleicht erkennt einer von euch die Firma muss mir unbedingt noch nen Schwung davon bestellen


Eigentlich bekommt man an jeden Gummifisch einen Stinger rangebastelt, nur die Größe sollte passen.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also wenns nur um die Härte geht, könnte ich mal meine Monstertail-Aalrute testweise zum Einsatz bringen. Die ist 2,7m lang hat nen Wg von 50-70 gramm und ist verdammt hart. Allerdings wird die Bisserkennung da sicherlich schwer sein ist halt keine Spinnrute außerdem hab ich mit meiner jetzigen Rute ein sehr gutes Gefühl für den Köder merke also jeden Stupser. 

Hast recht die beiden größeren Zander haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen hat sich angefühl als wenn der Köder kurz im Kraut hängen geblieben ist, hab leicht geruckt und dann kam der Fisch mit dem Bauch nach oben geschossen und weg war er, nicht gehakt. Fische noch nicht lange mit Gummiködern und muss mich erst an die Bisse da drauf gewöhnen. Hab die nie für fängig gehalten aber nach gestern..mein Gott die Dinger sin geil 

Ein Problem mit dem Austesten anderer Ruten ist, dass meine Freunde alle nicht angeln und demnach auch keine Ausrüstung haben  . Im Geschäft fragen hat auch kein Sinn die Händler haben allesamt weniger Ahnung als ich: "Hä?? En Zander willste fange?? Alls en Blinker o die Telerut und rinn damit"

Hab grad mal nen bissl gesucht, warum haben alle speziellen Zander-Spinnruten ein WG von 5-35g?? Das is ja lächerlich da is ja meine Rute härter.


----------



## NorbertF (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



> Hab grad mal nen bissl gesucht, warum haben alle speziellen Zander-Spinnruten ein WG von 5-35g?? Das is ja lächerlich da is ja meine Rute härter.



Weil die auch alles verschlafen haben...

Kuck dir mal die Shimano Diaflash Spinning XH an.
Die ist wirklich mal geil zu nem noch vernünftigen Preis.
Allerdings ist die echt bretthart


----------



## Tisie (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Wallerschreck,



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ein Problem mit dem Austesten anderer Ruten ist, dass meine Freunde alle nicht angeln und demnach auch keine Ausrüstung haben  . Im Geschäft fragen hat auch kein Sinn die Händler haben allesamt weniger Ahnung als ich: "Hä?? En Zander willste fange?? Alls en Blinker o die Telerut und rinn damit".


ein bißchen mehr Initiative bitte, mein Lieber! #h 

Es gibt hier im Board eine Mitgliederkarte, über die Du Boardies in Deiner Gegend gezielt anschreiben kannst zwecks Ausprobieren der Ruten. Oder Du machst einen neuen Thread dafür auf?!

Die Suchfunktion im Board (z.B. nach "Zanderrute") bringt auch etliche Treffer, z.B. hier, hier oder hier. Auch sehr interessant: die Sache mit dem Finger.

Dir kann also geholfen werden, Du mußt es nur wollen 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Dorschi (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So ! Hab auch mal wieder was zu posten.
War gestern nachmittag mal ein paar Hechte ärgern.
ein 50er und ein knapp 70er sind hängen geblieben. Und für alle, die schon den Glauben an mich zu verlieren drohten, sie schwimmen wieder!
Der 50er sprang mir vom Haken und den 70er hat nach dem Foto eine kleine Tsunamiwelle  einfach weggespült! 
http://img223.*ih.us/img223/8281/sortieren0042ki0.jpg

Ach ja trout hier noch mal das Foto vom Gründlingstaucher, der mich bei unserer letzten erfolglosen Spinntour umrennen wollte! 
http://img139.*ih.us/img139/4963/sortieren0032xx3.jpg
War lustig, ihm beim Fischen zuzusehen. Nachdem er sich 4 Gründlinge ertaucht hatte, wollte er sich mit dem 5. in meine Richtung davonmachen, mußte aber noch einen Fototermin über sich ergehen lassen.
Solche Sachen liebe ich beim Angeln.
Da muß ich nicht mal was fangen, wenn ich sowas nebenbei erlebe!


----------



## Dorschi (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

PS Meine Zanderrute hat 2,70 und 30- 50 g WG.


----------



## davis (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Kuck dir mal die Shimano Diaflash Spinning XH an.
> Die ist wirklich mal geil zu nem noch vernünftigen Preis.
> Allerdings ist die echt bretthart


 
Richtig!!:m  Ich fische diese Rute auch...allerdings nur für Gufi´s >12cm...aber echt eine geile Gerte!!

@Dorschi: Dickes Petri! Super Bilder! Blöde Sache mit diesen Tzunamiewellen!  Wie hast du es geschaft den Otter zu knipsen ohne das er weg läuft?? Bei ähnlichen Erlebnissen hab ich nie schnell genug die Knipse draußen...

greetz


----------



## trout (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Dorschi! Bei mir wär alles ü60 schon wieder stattlich.:m 

Kann man nur hoffen, dass der "Swarze Tot" auf vier Füßen nicht auch alles wegräubert. Possierliches Tierchen.:l 

cu trout


----------



## Maik (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Also wenns nur um die Härte geht, könnte ich mal meine Monstertail-Aalrute testweise zum Einsatz bringen. Die ist 2,7m lang hat nen Wg von 50-70 gramm und ist verdammt hart. Allerdings wird die Bisserkennung da sicherlich schwer sein ist halt keine Spinnrute außerdem hab ich mit meiner jetzigen Rute ein sehr gutes Gefühl für den Köder merke also jeden Stupser.
> 
> Hast recht die beiden größeren Zander haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen hat sich angefühl als wenn der Köder kurz im Kraut hängen geblieben ist, hab leicht geruckt und dann kam der Fisch mit dem Bauch nach oben geschossen und weg war er, nicht gehakt. Fische noch nicht lange mit Gummiködern und muss mich erst an die Bisse da drauf gewöhnen. Hab die nie für fängig gehalten aber nach gestern..mein Gott die Dinger sin geil
> 
> ...


 

Hi ich habe dich ja mal getroffen da hast du einen ansitz gemacht und ich konnte mir kein bild von deiner spinnausrüstung machen ich habe ca.4-5 spinnruten oder 6:q  wenn du lust hast mal was steiferes zu fischen meld dich einfach dann machen wir mal ne tur ich kann allerdings im moment nur sonntags und auch nicht immer die arbeit frist mich auf:c


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hey Maik, 
ja stimmt da hattest du mehrere große Rapfen gefangen richtig? Da bist du spinntechnisch wesentlich besser ausgerüstet als ich ich hab nur eine Spinnrute 
Können ja mal Sonntag zusammen raus, ich empfehle aber erst ab 18 so lange es hell ist läuft grad nicht viel.


----------



## Maik (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> hey Maik,
> ja stimmt da hattest du mehrere große Rapfen gefangen richtig? Da bist du spinntechnisch wesentlich besser ausgerüstet als ich ich hab nur eine Spinnrute
> Können ja mal Sonntag zusammen raus, ich empfehle aber erst ab 18 so lange es hell ist läuft grad nicht viel.


 ja können wir machen alles weitere per pn meld dich einfach was du mal testen möchtest das bring ich dann mit

Sory für|offtopic


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo!

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder kurz am Wasser, ganze 45 Minuten Zeit zwischen 2 Terminen... Aber was soll ich sagen, die Zeit konnte ich gut Nutzen:

4 kleine Hechte und ein Zanderchen von 56cm, gefangen auf Profiblinker 65mm in Gelb beziehungsweise 5er Mepps in klassischem Silber!




​ 
Für die kurze Zeit echt klasse, hat mal wiede reine Menge spaß gemacht und lässt einen die Schneidertage vergessen... 

Die Raubfischsaison ist am Start! :k

CU SS


----------



## Bernhard* (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sauber Wurzel-Sepp!!!:m


----------



## zander55 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri allen Fängern!

War heute Abend mit der Spinnrute am Rhein und konnte auf einen 12,5 cm Gummifisch in weis-perlmutt einen Zander von 62 cm verhaten.


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Södele hier mal nen Foto vom "Monsterbarsch" hatte etwas über 3 Pfund.
Und noch ein pic von dem Gufi auf den ich die meisten Bisse hatte vielleicht kennt einer den Hersteller?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@schleienstefan: so viel glück muss man erstmal haben, und nen zander auf spinner fangen, petri dazu. 

@zander55: petri, ich konnte heute abend nur bisse verzeichnen, plötzlich war es wieder warm, zu mild denke ich, wird die nacht kalr, mal sehen was morgen geht


----------



## atze1 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Södele hier mal nen Foto vom "Monsterbarsch" hatte etwas über 3 Pfund.
> Und noch ein pic von dem Gufi auf den ich die meisten Bisse hatte vielleicht kennt einer den Hersteller?





wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche wurde/Wird er von Behr vertrieben, denke das auch ExpertAnglers die mal hatte beide Firmen liefern aber nur an den Einzelhandel !


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

den gummiköder hab ich auch, der ist von mister twister, hab den in grün und weißschwarz. spielt gar nicht mal schlecht das ding


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

in weißschwarz hab ich ihn auch noch, kennst du nen Shop wo man den online bestellen kann. Das Teil spielt echt klasse, besonders wenn man ihn kurz anzieht dann dreimal kurz mit der Rutenspitze zuckt und wieder runter sinken lässt, hammerhart bei jeden zweiten oder dritten Wurf ein Biss.


----------



## fantazia (10. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hi,
war gestern mit nem kollegen mal wieder bissle spinnfischen.
ich konnte einen maßigen und einen untermaßigen hecht landen.der eine biss auf mepps aglia long grösse 3,und der andere auf profiblinker.mein kollege konnte 2 maßige hechte auf profiblinker fangen.irgendwie scheinen die hechte im moment sehr vorsichtig zu beißen.hatten mehrere bisse und nachläufer die wir nich haken konnten.nach häufigen köderwechsel und geschwindigkeit änderungen
bei der führung konnten wir aber doch noch paar fische landen.scheinen im moment auf ganzzzzz langsam geführte köder zu stehen.und dafür scheint(is)der profiblinker wohl top#6
war irgendwie eh ein komischer tag.mein kollege hätte beide hechte verloren wenn ich nich so toll gekeschert(gegriffen) hätte:q
der eine hecht schlitzte vor der landung aus aber ich konnte ihn durch viel glück und gute reaktion doch noch mit dem kescher "einfangen".der andere hat sich im kescher verfangen und ich konnte ihn glücklicherweise noch mit der hand landen.alles im ganzen war es ein ganz netter tag.auch wenn das wetter alles andere als schön war.

http://img215.*ih.us/img215/8739/0000287wu5.jpg

http://img225.*ih.us/img225/9302/0000290aw0.jpg

http://img225.*ih.us/img225/9704/0000291wf9.jpg


----------



## Veit (10. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo!
Mein I-Net-Anschluss war leider zwei Tage defekt, aber ich war in der Zeit natürlich nicht untätig. 
Am Mittwoch abend war ich an der Saale angeln und da liefs sehr gut.
Bereits nach fünf Würfen hatte ich den ersten Fischkontakt. Es folgte ein spannender Drill und wieder konnte ich einen schönen Hecht landen. Hätte fast gedacht, es wäre der gleiche vom Montag, aber beim messen stellte sich heraus, dass dieser Fisch sogar 81 cm lang war. Danach konnte ich noch 2 Zander von 52 und 59 cm überlisten. Durfte alles wieder schwimmen. Außerdem gabs etwa 5 unabsichtlich von außen gehakte Brassen. Ein paar weitere Fische sind mir noch ausgeschlitzt. Keine Ahnung obs nun Brassen oder Zander waren, is mir aber auch Titte gewesen, denn es hat auch so genug Spass gemacht. :q Köder war ein 8 cm Kopyto in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz.
Gestern abend hatte ich nicht soviel Zeit und außerdem muss man ja die richtigen Topp-Stellen auch nicht versauen indem man da jeden Tag angelt, deshalb hab ichs auch gelassen und nur einen untermaßigen Zander auf 12 cm Shark in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz gefangen.


----------



## porscher (10. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@fantazia Danke für den Bericht und die tollen Bilder.Hoffe nur ihr habt die Babyhechte nicht abgeknüppelt!?


----------



## fantazia (10. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



porscher schrieb:


> @fantazia Danke für den Bericht und die tollen Bilder.Hoffe nur ihr habt die Babyhechte nicht abgeknüppelt!?


hi,
kann dich beruhigen."knüppeln" eigentlich nie was ab.ausser wir haben mal wieder hunger auf bissle fisch oder er is zu sehr verletzt.dann wird halt mal der ein oder andere fisch entnommen.


----------



## Ocrem (10. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri an alle

@veit da isser wieder petri #6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Heute Morgen losgewesen mit meinem kumpel. ich konnte sieben barsche, davon ein paar richtig schöne fangen und einen zander aus dem hafenbecken locken. hatten morgens dort kaum bisse, leider. nachmittags kam wind auf und wolken, da hatte ich mehr bisse und konnte auch einen fangen auf nen turbo in rauch, größe d glaube ich. mein kumpel ging leider leer aus, er is noch da, ich hab noch nen termin. vielleicht schaffe ich es abends noch mal. ansonsten haben wir eine schleuse beangelt, die hat die barsche gebracht. köder natürlich 5cm attractor perlbraun am leichten kopf und immer schön geruckt  petri den anderen fängern...


----------



## Bernhard* (10. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@bubbel:

Hey Steffen, jetzt ist´s dann aber wieder mal gut, gell?!


----------



## Bernhard* (10. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit:

Boah! Hast du grosse Finger!


----------



## barsch-jäger (10. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri den ganzen fängern!

Das erste barschbild von bubble is geil!


----------



## barsch-jäger (10. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ...ansonsten haben wir eine schleuse ...


 
fischt ihr oberhalb von schleusen(also im aufgestauten Bereich) oder unterhalb?


----------



## FreeLee (10. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Servus,

war heute mal wieder an meinem Vereinssee "üben". Schließlich ist in zwei Wochen das Boarditreffen am Greifswalder Bodden, und bis dahin muß ich ja fit sein.:g 

Von den Riesengummifischen und den 120 Gramm-Jerkbaits wollten sie aber nichts wissen, nur an dem guten alten Rapala blieb noch einer hängen.

75 cm, und bei der Plautze bestimmt über 3 Kilo schwer. Und alles ohne Kescher.|supergri Kann ja nicht ahnen, dass ich was fange, der Bube ist nämlich der erste vorzeigbare Hecht in diesem Jahr.

Mal schaun, was der Bodden noch bringt.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@wallerschreck: keine ahnung, wo man die kaufen kann, tut mir leid.

@burn: gut????????????? ES IST VERDAMMT NOCH MAL NIE NIE NIE GUT GENUG!!!! ;-) mit den barschen war genial, wunderschöne dinger dabei. die zander sind maulig, wir hatten bisse, aber das wars. mein kumpel hat noch einen gefangen, als ich weg musste zur schule, ich habe eben auch noch einen kleinen gefangen, das wars. mal sehen, zander sind halt so   mal sehen was kommt.

@barsch-jäger: also ich angel unterhalb und oberhalb, wobei es unterhalb besser ist. das wasser fällt runter, es plätschert. da fange ich auch fische, aber die besten barsche stehen weiter weg, also zur zeit. irgendwo sind die jungs unterwegs, aber stetsim schleusenbereich, vielleicht so 50-100 meter von den toren entfernt. oberhalb habe ich auc gut gefangen, aber da ist auch wieder sone art abfluss. generell ist der schleusen bereich genial, so wie ein altarm, der abgeht. hauptsache nicht ne eben strecke, jede kleine niesche oder kurve hat schon nen fisch gebracht  sogar 2 kleine hechte, die hier wirklich wenig unterwegs sind. werden auch mal gut bis 6kg gefangen, nun ja, 2 im jahr??? die fang ich schon mal nicht :-D


----------



## zander55 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute Abend am Rhein Spinnfisch. Hatte in der Stunde die ich am Wasser war zwei Bisse, die ich beide verwerten konnte. Der erste war ein Zander von 51 cm auf 12 cm Kopyto und der zweite einer von 60 cm auf Sandra.


----------



## davis (11. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hey Ho!

Petri an alle Fänger!

Ich hab das Gefühl die Hechte werden langsam wieder dicker!:m
Konnte heute einen richtig fett gefutterten, schönen 88er Esox auf nen 18cm Wedgetail fangen!
Bilder gibbet wie immer im http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1351099#post1351099

greetz


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

geiles teil!!!


----------



## Veit (11. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sehr schöne Fische, zander55 und davis!
Hatte an der Saale vorhin noch nen 50er Hecht auf 12 cm Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz.
Zwar wahrlich kein Riese, aber der erste Biss mit meiner neuen Rute (Quantum Magic Zander Stick). Gleich verwertet und geladet, so wünscht man sichs doch. |supergri


----------



## Darry (12. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Habe endlich mal wieder Raubfisch-Technisch zuschlagen können, nach dem 10. Wurf bis dieser (für unsere Gewässer recht große Hecht) auf einen Profi Blinker. Biss erfolgte in 20m Entfernung auf Sicht (das war auch das geilste am Fang), den der Fisch war leider im Drill sehr träge. 
Der Hecht ist exakt 80cm lang und wog knappe 8Pfd.


----------



## NorbertF (12. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich komme auch gerade vom See zurück, mal wieder ein Hecht (irgendwie fange ich dauernd Hecht statt Zander) und dann hat er sich den Mann's Hardnose Jerkbait auch noch direkt in die Kiemen gesaugt.
Leider ist er nun als Filet in der Küche...zumindest wars ein Männchen und hatte 69cm.

Lecker Hecht ist auch was feines.


----------



## Veit (12. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute abend an der Saale und konnte zunächst einen 30er Barsch auf 8 cm Aqua-Shad in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz und dann noch einen 55er Zander auf 8 cm Kopyto in der selben Farbe fangen. Angelkollege Steffen fing auf einen 12 cm Slottershad in gelbgrün einen 37er Barsch.


----------



## zander55 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri allen Fängern, schöne Fische.
War heute Abend mit zwei Angelfreunden am Rhein Spinfischen.
Ich konnte auf 12er Kopyto einen 52er Zander verhaften und auf Sandra ein Baby von 33 cm. Meine Mitangler konnten keine Bisse verzeichnen und blieben leider Schneider.
Später bin ich dann noch mal an eine andere Stelle gefahren, an der ich auf 12er Kopyto noch einen Schönen Zander von 67 cm fangen konnte.


----------



## Ocrem (12. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

wiedermal sehr schöne fänge

petri an alle#6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

was is mit dir ocream, gar nicht mehr los angeln??? keine zeit, keine lust?


----------



## Ocrem (13. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

doch doch 

in letzter zeit gehn hier die barsche wieder sehr gut, doch das mit dem selbst knipsen habe ich noch nicht so drauf
http://img104.*ih.us/img104/6726/2610061543pk6.jpg

http://img299.*ih.us/img299/8892/0711061544gq4.jpg
muss das halt noch üben , und ne ordenliche cam kaufen dann wird das auch mal was

ps: köder wie immer kleine kopytos und natürlich kleine profiblinker in naaa? perlbraun


----------



## Veit (13. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Bubbel: Ich werd ihn bald mal wieder ans Wasser schleifen.  *gg*
Und wir haben ja meistens was gefangen,wenn wir gemeinsam los waren...


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (13. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war letztens auch mal los Barsche ärgern. Ich hatte 2 30er Barsche auf Spro ASP Jigging´Spinner.

@Veit
 |schild-g  zum Geburtstag


----------



## trout (13. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin Jungs, 

ich war am Wochenede auch mal wieder für mehrere Stunden an der Saale. Das derzeitige recht klare Wasser macht die Sichtangelei im Uferbereich sehr kurzweilig, zumal das recht gute Beißverhalten sein übriges dazu beitrug. 

Alles in allem konnte ich am Samstag schlappe Neun Hechte ans Gerät bringen. Schlapp im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, da sich die Größen alle in der unteren Halbmeterklasse bewegten. Meistens schafften es die Tierchen von sich aus sich den Storm Suspender selber auszuhaken, so dass ihnen eine längere Uferbekanntschaft erspart blieb. Lustig fand ich eine Stelle, an der sich Hecht und sein Barschkupel von gleicher Größe gemeinsam hinter dem Köder hermachten. Ich konnte den knapp 35 Barsch letztendlich doch noch zum Biss auf einen Walley Assassins in Weiß bewegen, nachdem ich dem Hechtchen nach 3 vergeblichen Attacken immerwieder den Gufi vor der Schnauze weggezogen haben und er die Schnauze voll hatte. 

Sonntag war hier extrem verregnet und der böige Wind machte ein kontroliertes fischne recht schwer, zumal sich im Uferebereicht ohnenhin recht wenig tat. Gegen Mittag konnte neben einem Schniepelnachläufer auch einen guten ü70er haken, der sich allerdings beim Landungsversuch an der steilen Uferböschung wieder verabschiedete. |uhoh: 
Danach gabs noch den Standardschiepel um die 50 und einen weiteren Fehlbiss gleicher Güte. 

Wie man sieht waren die Hechte recht juckig, wenn auch die gefangenen Gößen den Trend der vergangenen Wochen fortzusetzen scheinen. Ich hoffe mal auf das erste richtige Herbsthochwasser mit einer Trendwende.

Gruß trout


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War am Samstag Abend auch wieder am Rhein und musste zu meinem Entsetzen festellen, dass sich ein Schiff auf die Stelle gelegt hat an der ich Mittwoch die genialen erfolge hatte. Naja ich hab dann trotzdem dort geangelt und natürlich wiedermal 3 Köder verloren  (ich hasse den Rhein in dieser Hinsicht) .
Nach gut 5 Minuten allerdings kam schon der erste Biss ein Zanderlein von vielleicht 45 cm allerdings mit ordentlichen Kräften hat kurz sogar die recht straffe Bremse gezogen. Kurz vor der Landung schlitzte er allerdings aus bzw. der Haken bog sich auf, der Köder hatte schon mehrere Hänger überstanden indem sich er Haken aufgebogen hat, dass er das aber nun auch im Fischmaul tat war Grund für nen Hakenwechsel. Danach gingen dann nur noch Barsche auf den Gufi und nur in den größen 27-30. Konnte drei Stück überlisten danach setzte Sturm ein und ich hab mich nach Hause begeben. Ich muss aber mal echt sagen das Barsche die gierigsten Räuber überhaupt sind. Der 30ger hatte zwei Rotaugen und einen Flußkrebs im Magen und wollte sich trotzdem noch den kompletten Gufi reinpfeifen tztztz.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo!

War am Wocneende auch mal wieder los...

Am Samstag hatte ich eine halbe Stunde Zeit, schnell raus ans Wasser...

Schon beim 2. Wurf konnte ich einen Hecht von etwa 40cm mit dem Profiblinker verführen, dann kurz darauf eine leichte Berührung, ich schlage sofort an - und die Harisson biegt sich!

Dann lief doch tatsächlich Schnur von der Rolle, und ich habe schon an einen schönen Esox gedacht... |rolleyes Aber nach kurzem, haten drill (direkt neben dem Seerosen gehakt) kam dann eine Schwanzflosse auf dem Wasser, die nicht nach Hecht ausschaut... #t

Es war ein Karpfen von etwa 55cm, hinten am Rücken gehakt...#d Harter kampf, aber ich konnte ihn dann problemlos vom Haken lösen, war nicht ernsthaft verletzt.

Am Sonntag waren wir dann zu dritt an einem kleinen Fluss (Nidder) unterwegs und konnten 3 Hechte fangen, die wir uns gerecht geteilt haben. Maße: ~50, ~60 und etwa 75cm#6
Interessant war hier das wir mit 3 komplett verschiedenen Ködern unterwegs waren: 3er Mepps, Profiblinker und Streamer (Fliegenrute), aber alle einen Fisch hatten. Eigentlich hatten wir gehofft das einer der Köder seine Übelegenheit zeigt, weil jeder von uns eben einen davon bevorzugt... Aber so hatten wi jeder was, ist ja auch schön!:m

So langsam kann man sich drauf verlassen das was auf Raubfisch geht!

CU Stefan


----------



## Waagemann (13. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

bei mir läuft zwar zurzeit NICHTS!!!!....aber ich wünsche dir,veit,trotzdem ein dickes petri für viele weitere riesige fast nicht zu bändigende fische,natürlich auch viel Gesundheit und viel Erfolg im weiteren Leben|schild-g !Hat´s denn Kopytos gehagelt?

Mfg waagemann

ps:auch ein dickes petri für die anderen Fänger!


----------



## Veit (13. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Waagemann: Besten Dank! Auch an Tobi und die vielen, die mir per PN zum Birthday gratuliert haben. :m Puhh, komplette Family war grad da, |uhoh: nun sind se endlich weg, war stressig wie jedes Jahr. Kopytos gabs nicht, aber viel Geld was man in solche Umsetzen kann,  aber eigentlich hab ich ja eh schon genug...


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Habe gestern wieder einen schönen Hecht auf Spinner in der Amper verhaften können! Zur Zeit sind die Fangaussichten bei uns sehr gut #6 

siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1352920#post1352920


----------



## mortal (13. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit. Hallo Veit. Und von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Viel Erfolg und Gesundheit im Leben und der Rest (z.B. 100 Zander im Jahr 2007 usw.) ergibt sich von alleine.

Petri Heil von Mortal


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ VEIT

|schild-g   und  |birthday:


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

bei uns geht grad gar nichts: 16 grad heute, nachts 11 grad. habe unzählige bisse, also anticker würde ich das nennen, teilweise heftigere attacken und nichts belibt hängen. auf kleinere köder, also 5cm, hat man gar nichts mehr. einen lausigen barsch gefangen. es bleibt so mild, wenn es nächste woche (hoffentlich) kälter wird, dann sollte wieder was gehen. als ich gefangen habe war es um die 2 grad frisch. also, wenn die finger nicht weh tun und die füße, dann geht nichts :-D zumindest hier....


----------



## KHof (14. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

OT:

Hallo Veit!

Der war`s.

Klaus


----------



## Adrian* (14. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hab mir heute mal die Technium DF AX in 2,70m und 10-30g zusammen mit ner 10er Fireline Crystal geholt, werd die die Tage mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Veit (15. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi!

Nachdem ich Boardi KHof heute durch einen großen Zufall im Angelladen kennenlernen könnte (Viele Grüße nochmal an dieser Stelle |wavey: )
habe ich mich abends an die Saale begeben.
Und was soll ich sagen. - Es war einfach klasse!!!
Vielleicht wußten die Fische ja, dass ich am Vortag Geburtstag hatte. |kopfkrat 
Nach einer Viertelstunde hatte ich bereits einen Döbel und dann der nächste Biss. Nach einen kurzen, ziemlich unspektakulären Drill konnte ich einen dennoch schönen Hecht von 74 cm landen, der wieder schwimmen durfte. Danach ging mir dann auch 57er Zander an die Angel. Der musste dann allerdings mal mit für die Pfanne. Dann hatte ich beim Auswurf leider eine fette Perücke bekommen. Passiert sonst nie, aber dafür kams dann nun gleich richtig dicke. Da ich die Schnur nicht kappen wollte, so dass die Spule nicht mehr richtig gefüllt ist, futzelte das ganze wieder auseinander, was fast eine halbe Stunde dauerte. Aber ich sollte eine großartige Entschädigung bekommen! Der erste Wurf nach dem Schnurentfitzen brachte einen kräftigen Biss. Zunächst dachte ich etwas kleineres am Haken zu haben, doch dann explodierte kurz vor mir das Wasser und es gab noch einige heftige Fluchten. Doch zwischendrin konnte ich schon zwei glasige Augen sehen. Und kurz darauf konnte ich dann endlich meinen bisher größten Zander des Jahres per Hand landen. Das schönste Geburtstagsgeschenk hatte ich mir selbst gemacht, denn der Fisch lag über der 80 cm-Marke, die ich ja dieses Jahr unbedingt noch knacken wollte. 83 cm ergab das Messen. Wie man sieht, hatte der Zander eine deformierte Schwanzflosse, ansonsten wäre er sogar noch einen Tick länger gewesen. Nach dem Erinnerungsfotos setzte ich das Tier behutsam zurück in sein Element, da ichs beim besten Willen nicht nötig habe, einen Zander dieser Größe zu killen. Alle Fische bissen auf 8 cm Kopyto in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz.


----------



## Ocrem (15. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ahhh da sindse die pic's

habe nachm telefonat schon drauf gewartet , petri heil an dieser stelle#6


----------



## davis (15. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit:Hey Veit, dickes Petri! Sauber gemacht! Und noch nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Den dicken Burschen stört seine deformierte Flosse wohl nicht so gut genährt wie der aussieht!#6

Ich komme leider unter der Woche zur Zeit nicht ans Wasser...hab mir dann eben mal die Zeit genommen und meine BlueArc bis aufs kleinste Einzelteil zerlegt, gewartet und wieder montiert!:q Muss auch mal sein....denn am WE gehts an den Edersee...:m

greetz


----------



## Ocrem (15. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



davis schrieb:


> @Veit:Hey Veit, dickes Petri! Sauber gemacht! Und noch nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Den dicken Burschen stört seine deformierte Flosse wohl nicht so gut genährt wie der aussieht!#6
> 
> Ich komme leider unter der Woche zur Zeit nicht ans Wasser...hab mir dann eben mal die Zeit genommen und meine BlueArc bis aufs kleinste Einzelteil zerlegt, gewartet und wieder montiert!:q Muss auch mal sein....*denn am WE gehts an den Edersee...*:m
> 
> greetz


 
na dann viel glück schonmal in vorraus#6


----------



## Dorschi (15. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin allesamt!
Wolltenur noch schnell einen 73er Zandrino von gestern abend vermelden.
Nach der Arbeit schnell nochmal an die Saale, da bei dem milden Wetter sicher was geht.
 nach dem dritten Wurf macht es kurz tock kurz vor dem Herausheben.
Ast?
Nachdem es noch 1x tock gemacht hat an der Stelle, war ich fast überzeugt, daß es sich um einen Ast handelt.
Kurz danach  hatte ich aber einen definitiven Schwanzbiss auf den Perlglitterfluogelben Kopyto.
Also an mein Problemchen von letzter Woche erinnert und mal den Leuchtshad montiert.

Kurz vor dem Herausheben des 2x Wurfes macht es rums und ein schnuckeliger 73er hängt.
Nach meinen Fängen der letzten 2 Monate und ohne Erinnerungsfotos setzte ich das Tier behutsam zurück in sein Element, da ich`s beim besten Willen nicht mehr nötig habe, einen Zander dieser Größe zu killen.
Hatte dann noch einen schönen Ausklang des Abends.
Die Band Cracker in einem schönen kleinen Clubkonzert mit ein paar guten ehrlichen Freunden und ein paar Bier 

Feiner Tach!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...dickes Petri euch Beiden...

...das sind ja nette Fische...

...hatte gestern einen in den 50zigern...
...auf Wedgetail in Rosa...

...beste Grüsse Stefan...


----------



## Veit (15. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So Leute, ich verabschiede mich dann mal für die nächsten 4 Tage an den Bodden! Da ich ja nun die 80er Marke bei Zander geknackt habe, kann ich mich nun voll auf die Metermarke bei Hecht konzentrieren.
Also machts gut!!! #h


----------



## fantazia (15. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

na da hast ja mal wieder zugeschlagen.
petri:mviel glück und spass bei den bodden.


ahja,
happy b-day nachträglich|wavey:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...wünsche euch guten Wind und dicke Fische...


----------



## Promachos (15. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> So Leute, ich verabschiede mich dann mal für die nächsten 4 Tage an den Bodden! Da ich ja nun die 80er Marke bei Zander geknackt habe, kann ich mich nun voll auf die Metermarke bei Hecht konzentrieren.
> Also machts gut!!! #h


 

Hallo Veit,

Glückwunsch zum Z 80+ und viel Erfolg am Bodden!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo!

Petri allen Fängern!

Ich habe heute angesichts des bei uns tollen Wetters (18° und Sonne!) die Mittagspause an den See verlegt...

Zum Glück war die Spinnrute im Auto, also kurzentschlossen ans Wasser und den Blinker montiert... Lief super, in knapp 90 Minuten (Mittagspause überzogen... |rolleyes) konnte ich 6 Hechte landen, 2 (und davon einen richtig guten) habe ich noch im Drill verloren! 

Der Beste kam auf 74cm, alle gefangen auf Profiblinker in Silber... :m













CU Stefan


----------



## Bubbel2000 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri euch fängern, tolle fische!!! ach ja, der herbst. leider is der ebenso schnell zu ende wie das frühjahr....nur der dumme sommer, der is immer eeeeewig zäh und lang  ich hoffe auf einen milden dezember, also um die 2-4 grad tagsüber, von mir aus nachts frost, dann kann man noch schön lange angeln, hoffentlich auch bis ende januar!


----------



## esox_105 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich habe heute meine neue Skeletor eingeweiht. Als erstes hab ich versucht mit Spinnern noch die eine oder andere Regenbogenforelle zu überlisten, aber mit Forellen war´s Essig heute  , lediglich ein Barsch von 25 cm hatte Interesse an meinen Spinnern. Also mal mit Wobblern probiert, und siehe da, der dritte Wurf bescherte mir einen Nachläufer, den ich mit dem nächsten Wurf verhaften konnte, Ergebnis, ein Hecht von gerade mal 50 cm, welcher jetzt wieder seine Runden im Teich ziehen kann.

Ein paar Meter weiter hatte ich den nächsten Biss, welcher auch sicher gelandet werden konnte. Dieser Hecht, war ca. 65 cm lang. Die länge von diesem Hecht, konnte ich nur schätzen, da er sich im Kescher noch selber vom Drilling lösen konnte und durch ein paar Flossenschläge sich wieder in Richtung Wasser davon gemacht hat :g .


----------



## zander55 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri allen Fängern!

War gestern und heute am Rhein, aber irgendwie läuft es im Moment nicht so richtig. In insgesamt etwa 3 Stunden Spinnfisch, konnte ich 2 kleine Zander von 43 und 52 cm, auf Gummi überlisten.


----------



## trout (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ein schönen guten Morgen Leute.

Nicht jeder kann angeln gehen, wann er will. Also bin ich heute Früh vor Arbeitsbeginn nochmal kurz an der Saale gewesen. Nach eine halben Stunde vergeblicher Wasserspiele konnte ich wenigstens noch einen 65er Hecht auf einen 15cm Trickfish braunweiß am Angstdrilling landen. Quasi mit den letzten Wurf als die Sonne gerade so über den Wipfeln durchkroch und mit voller "Potenz" aufs Wasser fiel. 
Ein Fangfoto gibbet nich extra, da wohl jeder schonmal so ein Tierchen gesehen hat. 

So Jungs, ihr könnt jetzt wieder weiterschlafen...

trout


----------



## Dorschi (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri heil mein Freund!
Na da hats ja nochmal geschnackelt.


----------



## kulti007 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

servus

mal ne kurze frage. die zander auf den fotos sind doch zum teil in

der dukelheit gefangen wurden, oder ;+

nehmt ihr da leuchtene gufi´s 

oder ist bei dunkelheit die farbe egal |kopfkrat

fragen über fragen, schon mal danke für eure antworten #6

mfg


----------



## honeybee (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Heute....


----------



## Diddipo (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo,
heute morgen kam mir die Idee, bei dem schönen Wetter mal einen Hecht zu überlisten.
Um 9:30Uhr war ich am See,  meine Spinnrute ausgepackt nen  gelben  GuFi dran  und los ging`s. 

Punkt 10:00Uhr ging ein starker Ruck durch die Rute und ich konnte einen schönen 65cm Hecht landen.

Sein Gew. 1,95kg


----------



## Raabiat (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Junge, Junge Jana.....wohnt ihr zufällig im Barsch-Paradies??|kopfkrat
schöne Fische....aber wirklich....#h


----------



## Wasserpatscher (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Diddipo schrieb:


> Punkt 10:00Uhr ging ein starker Ruck durch die Rute und ich konnte einen schönen 65cm Hecht landen.



Uffza! Was hat der denn für Glubscher! Waren die so oder lag das am Photo?


----------



## kulti007 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Uffza! Was hat der denn für Glubscher! Waren die so oder lag das am Photo?




das gleiche dachte ich auch. sieht aus als ob er aus 100metern hochgepumt wurde. war bestimmt ein getarnter rotbarsch |kopfkrat

mfg


----------



## honeybee (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Junge, Junge Jana.....wohnt ihr zufällig im Barsch-Paradies??|kopfkrat
> schöne Fische....aber wirklich....#h



Die waren alle hart erarbeitet Raabi :g.......von 7Uhr bis 16.30Uhr....


----------



## Ocrem (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ohho jana, sehr geile barsche#6 

mein neid sei mit dir

[insider]und war der shimano eimer bei?[/insider]|supergri


----------



## Kuschi777 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Der Hecht is wohl sehr erschrocken als er denn fänger sah


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Ocrem schrieb:


> ohho jana, sehr geile barsche#6
> 
> mein neid sei mit dir
> 
> [insider]und war der shimano eimer bei?[/insider]|supergri


 

Erstmal Petri.

Das mit dem Eimer würde mich auch interessieren. |supergri


----------



## Raabiat (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



honeybee schrieb:


> Die waren alle hart erarbeitet Raabi :g.......von 7Uhr bis 16.30Uhr....



für die brocken würde ich auch gern 9 a halb Stunden "schufften".....

ich hoffe mein nächster dropshot-trip wirft den ein oder anderen ü35er ab#6

Barsch sind soooo schöne Fische....


----------



## Gunni77 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo

@Honeybee Hey, dann klappt es ja doch....wahnsinn, was die sich reinzwirbeln. Schöne Teile dabei... Petri und so...:m 
War heute auch....und habe mich tierisch besackt.  

Gruß


----------



## zander55 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri, schöne Fische besonders die Barsche.

War heute Abend am Rhein und konnte zwei Zander 50 und 56 cm auf Perlmuttfarbene Gummifische in 12,5 cm überlisten.


----------



## Adrian* (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Zander

Gehst du mit absicht im Dunkeln?


----------



## Raabiat (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @Honeybee Hey, dann klappt es ja doch....wahnsinn, was die sich reinzwirbeln. Schöne Teile dabei... Petri und so...:m
> War heute auch....und habe mich tierisch besackt.
> ...


Hey Gunni
wollt grad mal nen Kommentar zu dem grandiosen Himmel-Hintergrund-Bild ablassen.....leider kann ich mich nimmer anmelden |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## zander55 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Adrian: Eigentlich nicht, da es im moment schon so früh Dunkel wird und ich es meisten nicht früher schaffe, ans Wasser zu kommen, Angel ich im Dunkeln. Das die Zander dann besser beißen könnte ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Adrian* (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Du zupfst aber trotzdem normal über Grund oder? Oder Oberfläche?


----------



## zander55 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ganz normal wie tagsüber auch, also mit kleinen Sprüngen über Grund geführt.


----------



## Diddipo (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Uffza! Was hat der denn für Glubscher! Waren die so oder lag das am Photo?



Iss mir auch auf dem Bild aufgefallen, wird wohl durch den ungünstigen Sonneneinfall gekommen sein.|kopfkrat


----------



## trout (17. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri erstmal an alle glücklichen Fänger! :m 
Und ganz besonders der hübschen Barschstrecke von Honeybee. 

Den hier find ich aber auch noch erwähnenswert!

Ich also Gestern abend nochmal los an die doch schon sehr im Schatten liegende Saale gefahren. Leichte Rute raus und links-rechts ein paar probewürfe gemacht. Als sich ich an der anderen Ufer dann zwei Ansitzangler gegenseitig verbal in die Wolle gekriegt haben (da sich Ihre Montagen gegnseitig verheddert hatte), dachte ich mir doch schnell einen Platzwechsel vorzunehmen. Neues Spiel neues Glück und nach eine Halben Stunde mal wieder vegeblichen Angelns gibts dann doch noch den ersehnten Ruck in der Rute. Die Kampfsau war richtig bockig in der Strömung, konnte aber dann doch noch souverän gelandet werden. So gut wie der Gufi im Maul saß, hätte der ruhig noch 3kg schwerer sein können. 

http://img147.*ih.us/img147/7615/pb160720apt0.jpg

Alles in allem eine runde Sache von immerhin 78cm. Gebissen übrigens wie auch zu sehen auf so einen alten Taschenlampensandra aus meiner Wühlkiste.

Heute früh hatte ich wieder so einen 60er Schniepelhecht auf einen Trickfisch.

Gruss trout


----------



## NorbertF (17. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hui, sehr schöner Zander, Petri!


----------



## Dorschi (17. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na Trout! Herzlichstes Petri Heil!
Die Durststrecke endlich überwunden! Ich denke mal, jetzt ist der Knoten geplatzt.

Wollte nur noch mal schnell meinen 86er Herbsthecht von gestern einstellen.
Wollte nicht ruhig liegen für´s Foto und da er mir kurz danach wieder ins Wasser hüpfte, gibt es nur das eine:

http://img98.*ih.us/img98/8500/86erhechtea7.jpg


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Super Fische, ein kräftiges "Petri Heil" an euch beide! #r

Auf was hat der schöne Hecht denn gebissen?

CU Stefan


----------



## trout (17. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Dorschi
Ehrwürdiger Respekt meinerseits zum Schnabelbarsch. 
Geht doch auf einmal wieder was, da es hier die letzten Tage recht ruhig war in unserer Gegend! #6 

PS:
Ich hab da noch eine Meldung von gestern Abend erhalten. Mein Kumpel hatte am letzten Samstag einen Superhecht von 120cm und 13kg auf einen Silberspinner gehabt. Der kam übrigens aus einem alten Tagebauloch gleich in der Nähe.
Anfang des Jahres soll der Tagebau (angeblich) ein Teil von 19kg ausgespuckt haben. Ebenso einen Barsch von 50+. Is allerding nur eine übestätigtes Gerüch worauf ich nicht viel gebe, aber ähnliche Kaliber gehen da Jedes Jahr raus.#c 

trout


----------



## Dorschi (17. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wir telenieren Trout!


----------



## Dorschi (17. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Der wollte sich einen 8cm Fluogelben Kopyto einverleiben!


----------



## salahbest (18. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hallo zusammen ,hier sieht ihr mein aller erste zander mit 95 cm ,den habe kurz vor mitternacht in düsseldorf hafen auf köfi beim schlepen. und ein 43 cm barsch
petri.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri heil zu den schönen Fischen!!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

warst du mit deinem zander duschen oder was


----------



## H.Christians (18. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schöner Barsch, schöner Zander.

Das Bild von dem Barsch ist ja ganz nett, aber das "Aktfoto" mit dem Zander. Na ja ich ich sag mal lieber nichts dazu#d #d #d #d 


Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## Diddipo (18. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



salahbest schrieb:


> hallo zusammen ,hier sieht ihr mein aller erste zander mit 95 cm ,den habe kurz vor mitternacht in düsseldorf hafen auf köfi beim schlepen. und ein 43 cm barsch
> petri.



petri heil auch von mir zu den schönen Fang, aber wann hast Du den Barsch abgelichtet, ist doch Tagesaufnahme, oder sehe ich das verkehrt. |kopfkrat


----------



## salahbest (18. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hallo zusammem 
ja ich weiss das bild im bad mit dem zander sieht komisch aus aber da der zander zu gross war für mein spülbecken in der küche war musste den in bad sauber machen und da habe ich dran gedacht foto zu machen ,und den barsch haben ich den gegen 15 uhr gefangen.
gruß
salah


----------



## Raabiat (18. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



H.Christians schrieb:


> (..)
> Das Bild von dem Barsch ist ja ganz nett, aber das "Aktfoto" mit dem Zander. Na ja ich ich sag mal lieber nichts dazu#d #d #d #d





Diddipo schrieb:


> petri heil auch von mir zu den schönen Fang, aber wann hast Du den Barsch abgelichtet, ist doch Tagesaufnahme, oder sehe ich das verkehrt. |kopfkrat



Das wird hier ewig ein Board der Zweifler und Nörgler und Nichtsgönner bleiben...

Schöner Zander!!! der schmeckt sicher gut, mir läuft auch das Wasser im Mund zusammen wenn ich an den letzten denke!!!
Und ab und zu soll's ja auch mal vorkommen dass man nen ganzen Tag lang angeln geht....sowohl im hellen als auch im dunkeln....|uhoh:|uhoh:

@salahbest
schöne Fische....bon apetit
beim schleppen im Hafen??? oder meinste auf Köfi gezuppelt am System??


----------



## Barben Fischer (18. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war grad kurz ein wenig spinnern.

Erst nen Döbel als Nachläufer und dann hab ich auf 5m tiefe nen grossen FIsch gesehen, dachte an Brachsme oder Karpen, doch von Brachsmen hab ich hier noch nie was gehört und Karpfen nur in ganz kleiner Zahl. naja egal.

Jedenfalls spiel ich so mit dem Spinner (war gerade in Gedanken versunken und liess den Spinner immer so 2m auf und ab sinken (Mepps lusox, drehte dazu so schön )) auf einmal nen Schatten direkt neben meinem Köder, ein Hecht! *herzinfarkt!* Hab das so noch nie erlebt, mein Herz hat geschlagen wie verrückt. ging leicht rüber und überwarf ihn noch ein paar mal und so, aber nix mehr passiert


----------



## NorbertF (18. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich komme auch grad vom Spinnfischen, habe aber nur einen kleinen Barsch mit grossem Appetit gefangen.
Der Gummi ist immerhin 12cm lang den er da im Maul hat.
Ganz schön gierig der Kleine.


----------



## Ghanja (18. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute auch ein wenig an der Isar unterwegs und konnte über den Tag verteilt zwei Barsche (beide so zw. 20 und 25 cm) und zwei Hechte (64 cm und 70 cm) zum Biss überreden. Foto habe ich leider nur von einem der größenwahnsinnigen Barsche (ging auf einen 12er Slottie), da ich nachmittags die Cam zuhause vergessen habe. #t


----------



## salahbest (18. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Das wird hier ewig ein Board der Zweifler und Nörgler und Nichtsgönner bleiben...
> 
> Schöner Zander!!! der schmeckt sicher gut, mir läuft auch das Wasser im Mund zusammen wenn ich an den letzten denke!!!
> Und ab und zu soll's ja auch mal vorkommen dass man nen ganzen Tag lang angeln geht....sowohl im hellen als auch im dunkeln....|uhoh:|uhoh:
> ...


danke raabiat ich kann dir sichern dass der zander supper lecker geschmekt, da ich allein wohne habe ich fast eine woche gbraucht um den komplet zu essen jamjam(natürlich jeden tag 3 oder4 stück filet) und den habe ich einfach mit 25g rundes blei und 80 cm vorfach und natrürlich kofi(tod natütlich bevor einige wieder anfangen zu kritisieren ) am haken um die 12 cm das wars einfach geht ja nicht.
gruss an alle


----------



## zander55 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri den Fängern!

War heute für zwei Stunden am Rhein Spinnfischen.
Eigentlich wollte ich Zander fangen, aber daraus wurde leider nichts. Dafür gab es aber als Entschädigung, drei Barsche mit 27 und 30 cm und einen richtig fetten von 41 cm.
Köder war ein 10 cm Gummifisch in Perlmutt.


----------



## Raabiat (18. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hey Zander 
schöne Fische....ich mag Barsche :q momentan sind die richtig fett gefressen....

aber sag ma....haste die Haltung einstudiert? auf beiden Bildern fast identisch


----------



## Veit (18. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So Herrschaften ich wollte mich schonmal zurückmelden vom Bodden.
Bericht folgt morgen!!!
Ich verrate aber schonmal soviel: Wir haben erstklassig abgeräumt! Wir haben die Topp-Köder für dort gefunden! Wir haben besser gefangen als ein sehr bekannter Guide, dessen Namen ich hier aus Nettigkeit nicht nennen werde! Wieviele Meterfische es gab seht und lest ihr dann morgen! Aja und ein paar wirklich ernstzunehmende Barsche kann ich auch schonmal versprechen!

Morgen dann wiegesagt mehr...


----------



## bennie (18. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

da bin ich ja mal gespannt, hoffe du hattest nen rundum tollen urlaub


----------



## Veit (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi bennie!

Was für ne Frage! JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...A! Es war einfach nur hammergeil!


----------



## Ghanja (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Wir haben erstklassig abgeräumt! Wir haben die Topp-Köder für dort gefunden! Wir haben besser gefangen als ein sehr bekannter Guide, dessen Namen ich hier aus Nettigkeit nicht nennen werde!.


Ohne dir nahe treten zu wollen mein Guter aber ich wusste, dass wieder so ein Spruch kommt. Verpacke doch bitte deine Postings mal ohne einen Anflug von Größenwahn. Zumindest scheinst du ja dein Ziel erreicht zu haben und wir können nun alle besser schlafen ....


----------



## freibadwirt (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Ohne dir nahe treten zu wollen mein Guter aber ich wusste, dass wieder so ein Spruch kommt. Verpacke doch bitte deine Postings mal ohne einen Anflug von Größenwahn. Zumindest scheinst du ja dein Ziel erreicht zu haben und wir können nun alle besser schlafen ....


 
Tja Ghanja

die einen nennens Größenwahn die anderen Freude:q :q :q 
Gruß Freibadwirt


----------



## HD4ever (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

los Veit ..... her mit dem Bericht !!!! #h


----------



## Veit (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Ghanja: Was ich gesagt hab sind einfach mal Tatsachen, hat mit Größenwahn nix zu tun. Wir haben gut gefangen und da brauch ich keinen Hehl draus zu machen. Wenn dus falsch interpretierst isses mir auch Titte. So und nu mach ich mich mal ans Schreiben...


----------



## Ghanja (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich habe keinen Ton gesagt, dass ich deine Aussagen anzweifle und es war mir auch klar, dass es da oben gut abgeht. Gottseidank sind wir Menschen verschieden - die einen bauen auf Understatement, die anderen würden es sich am liebsten auf die Stirn schreiben und jede Möglichkeit nutzen, um sich in der Öffentlichkeit zu profilieren. 
So, und nun is Ruhe von meiner Seite her - Feuer frei für für aktuelle Raubfischfänge. #h


----------



## Veit (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hmm, wahres Understatement zeichnet sich auch dadurch aus, dass man sich bestimmte anmaßende Kommentare verkneift. Leider gerade im AB ein großes Problem :r , dass manche immer gleich was negatives suchen müssen um es zu kommentieren. Auch ein Form von Profilierung!   Eine sehr armselige...  

Naja, was solls wir lassen uns die gute Laune ja nicht verderben!!! 
|supergri |supergri :m |supergri |supergri


----------



## Schnyder (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit......sauber gemacht..bin schon gespannt auf deinen Bericht+die tollen Fotos...bei solchen Fängen die wahrscheinlich gemacht hast würde es mir nicht ganz anders ergehen...die Freude wär riesig....
@Ghanja...ich kann solche Leute wie du gar nicht verstehen...er fängt wie Sau und du musst ihn da gleich anmachen....da du dich nicht für ihn freuen kannst..scheinst du ein Angler zu sein bei dem Neid eine Rolle spielt...
Solche Leute kenne ich persönlich auch....hier eine kleine Geschichte von mir....als ich das eine mal eine gute Barschstrecke hinlegen konnte(letztes Jahr/ca.11 stück ca.25-30cm) kam mir ein Angler entgegen den ich sehr gut kenne und machte sich als erstes über meine Ausrüstung lustig und meinte sie wär Schrott nur weil ich nicht mit solchen Hi-Tech Ruten ala Sportex bzw Shimano Rolen angel wie er sie hat(was fürn Angeber!!!!) aber als ich erstmal mit meinem Equipment losgelegt habe zu fangen und er mich hin und wieder gesehen hat und er mit seiner "Ausrüstung aus dem Weltall" nichts gefangen hat habe ich ihm wohl die Lust des angelns vermiesst und gucke ich da sucht der Typ im Wald nach Pilzen und konnte seine Mimik nicht verstecken!!!
Was soll das eigentlich???? Ich freue mich auch immer wenn er einen guten Fisch fängt und gratulier ihm dabei....von seiner Seite kommt dann immer wieder der Spruch ...(hatte schon größere etc. ect. usw.)....Naja ich finds schade ....

Achja war gestern wieder am Vereinsteich mit meiner Spinnausrüstung/Köder Kopyto in versch.Farben bis ca 7.5cm und konnte nicht mal ein Zupfer registrieren.....!!!
Bei uns im See war das Wasser saukalt....habe daher auch langsam den Grund abgefischt mit kleinen Stopps/Sprüngen konnte aber dennoch den "Schnydertag" nicht entgehen...tja trotzdem habe ich es mal wieder voll genossen in dern Natur zu "stehen"............Bis denne euer Schnyder


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Gottseidank sind wir Menschen verschieden - die einen bauen auf Understatement, die anderen ...



|good: 

Veit, ich könnte Deine Leistungen irgendwie mehr bewundern, wenn Du nicht so overstated darüber reden würdest. Du angelst viel, Du fängst viel, verstehst vom Angeln bestimmt mehr als ich (keine Kunst), aber diese gelegentlich, übrigens seltener werdende, aufdringliche Art macht es manchmal etwas unappetitlich zu lesen.  Ich meine das wirklich nicht böse, mehr als Tipp.

Das ist Dir vielleicht "Titte" (nicht gerade frauenfreundlich, dieser Ausdruck), aber denk mal drüber nach! Weniger ist oft mehr.


----------



## NorbertF (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Veit, lass dich nicht beirren und poste bitte weiter. Das passt schon alles so.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo zusammen,#h 
da ich nicht jeden einzelnen Fang von diesem Jahr hier gepostet habe, habe ich mal eine Homepage zusammen gebaut, auf der ich meine Fotos mit eingebaut habe. Alle Fische habe ich zwar nicht fotografiert, aber es sind doch einige schöne Bilder dabei.

Über nette Gästebucheinträge freue ich mich natürlich auch immer.


----------



## fischdieb22 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schließe mich der Meinung von NorbertF an!
Ich möchte mal die Nörgler hören wenn sie diese Erfahrungen und Erfolge, die Veit zu verzeichenen hat,selbst erlebt haben!!!

Ich glaube dann wären einige hier ganz schnell ganz still!!!

Veit hat einfach ein "Händchen" für solche Fische und die Angelei!!!

Weiter so Veit!#6


----------



## Blackfoot (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ja,Veit mach weiter shne Veit wäre es oft oede hier.:m 

Gruss Tommy!#h


----------



## Veit (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Leute! 
Danke für eure Unterstützung. Ich glaube wer mich richtig kennt, weiß das ich kein aroganter Typ bin, sondern einfach bloß ein angelverrückter Typ, der jedem gerne weiterhilft, praktisch und theoretisch. Bekomme fast jeden Tag mehrere PNs von Junganglern und Einsteigern und nehme mir immer Zeit deren Fragen zu beantworten, gehe auch wenn die Möglichkeit besteht mit diesen Leuten ans Wasser. Und ich finde es ist legitim auch mal zu erwähnen, dass wir als Boddenanfänger (zumindest mein Kumpel Henni und ich) zwei Mal besser gefangen haben als das Boot von einem bekannten, einheimischen Guide und mit Ködern von denen uns vorher mehr oder weniger abgeraten wurde. Ich freue mich einfach bloß, dass meine Angelfreunde und ich in den vergangenen drei Tagen "aus eigener Kraft" ein maximales Ergebnis erzielt haben, nachdem wir ohne übertriebene Erwartungen losgefahren sind. 

So und hier nun der versprochene Bericht:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1358515&posted=1#358515


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



fischdieb22 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal die Nörgler hören wenn sie diese Erfahrungen und Erfolge, die Veit zu verzeichenen hat,selbst erlebt haben!!!



Also, darauf lege ich mich fest: Wenn ich mal besser fangen würde als Hecht-Guru XY aus dem Angelmagazin Blabla, dann würde ich mich diebisch freuen und - lächelnd schweigen: Ist es Zufall, dann ist es nicht viel wert, ist es keiner, dann habe ich es nicht nötig, das herauszuposaunen. Meine Meinung. 
Im Übrigen freue ich mich auch über Veits Erfolge, und wenn Angeln jemals olympisch werden würde, hätte er sicherlich alle Chancen, dabei zu sein. Ich kenne keinen Neid. Bin halt nur ein Freund der leisen Töne, wenn's um die Selbstdarstellung geht, und gerade das Angeln ist für mich kein geeignetes Feld für Neid und Ehrgeiz. Also noch mal: Meine Glückwünsche für drei intensive Angeltage mit herrausragenden Fängen.

Im übrigen ist es schon schlimm genug, dass der 1. FC Köln gerade so bescheiden spielt, Deine Signatur verletzt meine Gefühle...

|supergri 

... nur gut, dass wir aufsteigen und ihr nicht....


----------



## Raabiat (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



snoek-1969 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,#h
> da ich nicht jeden einzelnen Fang von diesem Jahr hier gepostet habe, habe ich mal eine Homepage zusammen gebaut, auf der ich meine Fotos mit eingebaut habe. Alle Fische habe ich zwar nicht fotografiert, aber es sind doch einige schöne Bilder dabei.
> 
> Über nette Gästebucheinträge freue ich mich natürlich auch immer.



Hallo Thomas...
hab deine Seite gerade besucht:q
3 Minuten länger und ich krieg Augenkrebs.....dieses neon-grün empfinde ich als suboptimal für meine Augen:q:q

Paar schöne Fotos hast du da. Der 118er Hecht schaut schon ganz stattlich aus...unter dem Link "Fotos" kommt bei mir nix....bastelst du da noch?

Markus


----------



## barsch-jäger (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Raabiat schrieb:


> ...unter dem Link "Fotos" kommt bei mir nix....


 
bei mir schon|kopfkrat 

schöne seite mit ordentlich dickfisch, aber das grün macht echt mit der zeit bekloppt



@Raabiat: dein altes Benutzerbild war viel cooler


----------



## fischdieb22 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Gönn Veit einfach den Erfolg!
Und überheblich finde ich seine Darstellung auch nicht, aber jeder siehts halt anders#6 




Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Im übrigen ist es schon schlimm genug, dass der 1. FC Köln gerade so bescheiden spielt, Deine Signatur verletzt meine Gefühle...
> 
> |supergri
> 
> ... nur gut, dass wir aufsteigen und ihr nicht....


 

Das tut mir ja soooo leid|muahah: 

Wer steigt auf?  Wir 24Pkt und ihr?Ach ja 16|muahah:


----------



## Adrian* (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute mal nach langer Zeit wieder mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, ich war zwar gestern aber da war Nullrunde! 
Dauerregen und Wind machten heute probleme, meine finger waren so kalt das ich die Zupfer in der Schnur zwischen meinen Finger'n garnicht mehr spührte...
Trotzdem konnte ich heute um die 40 Barsche und einen kleinen Zander fangen. Ich hatte es bis heute nicht für möglich gehalten das es einen besseren Barschköder als den Turbotail gibt! Doch heute fischte ich die "Ofenbahrung"...Den Kopyto in 3,5cm! Ich hatte zwar auch fische auf den Turbo, der konnte heute aber mit dem Kopyto nicht mithalten...
Werd morgen mal die Restbestände im Laden aufkaufen gehen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas...
> hab deine Seite gerade besucht:q
> 3 Minuten länger und ich krieg Augenkrebs.....dieses neon-grün empfinde ich als suboptimal für meine Augen:q:q


Hab ich auch schon überlegt, ob ich da was änder|kopfkrat


----------



## Raabiat (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



snoek-1969 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon überlegt, ob ich da was änder|kopfkrat



kannst du mir den Gefallen bitte schnell tun? :q:q
Sonst sterb ich hier beim Bilder gucken an Kopfschmerzen :q:q

Mit der Polarisationsbrille gehts aber :g


----------



## zander55 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute wieder am Rhein Spinnfischen.
Die Bedingungen waren mies, Wind und Regen machten das Fischen nicht gerade leicht. Erst kurz bevor ich gehen wollte, es war bereits dunkel geworden, gab es einen vorsichtigen Biss auf 8 cm Kopyto. Es war zwar nur ein kleiner Zander von ca. 45 cm, aber hab ich trotzdem gefreut, da mich dieser Bursche vor nen Schneidertag gerettet hat und ich so nicht umsonst stundenlang im Regen stand.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Raabiat schrieb:


> kannst du mir den Gefallen bitte schnell tun? :q:q
> Sonst sterb ich hier beim Bilder gucken an Kopfschmerzen :q:q
> 
> Mit der Polarisationsbrille gehts aber :g


 
Da ich Deine Kopfschmerzen auf keinen Fall veranworten möchte:q , habe gerade extra für Dich die Farbe geändert#h .

Ich hoffe, das Dir die eingesparten Kopfschmerzen ein Eintag ins Gästebuch wert ist...|rolleyes


----------



## Ocrem (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Adrian* schrieb:


> War heute mal nach langer Zeit wieder mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, ich war zwar gestern aber da war Nullrunde!
> Dauerregen und Wind machten heute probleme, meine finger waren so kalt das ich die Zupfer in der Schnur zwischen meinen Finger'n garnicht mehr spührte...
> Trotzdem konnte ich heute um die 40 Barsche und einen kleinen Zander fangen. Ich hatte es bis heute nicht für möglich gehalten das es einen besseren Barschköder als den Turbotail gibt! Doch heute fischte ich die "Ofenbahrung"...Den Kopyto in 3,5cm! Ich hatte zwar auch fische auf den Turbo, der konnte heute aber mit dem Kopyto nicht mithalten...
> Werd morgen mal die Restbestände im Laden aufkaufen gehen.


 

allerdings  endlich mal wieder einer der auch gern mit 3,5ern zu werke geht#6


----------



## Bubbel2000 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@adrian: also den turbotail halt ich ja eh nicht für den besten barschköder, eher den attractor in perlbraun. aber zu den minikopytos muss ich sagen: RESPEKT! Die haben teilweise echt genial viele barsche gefangen und die zu verangeln tut mir nicht so weh wie der pb krams :-D super barschköder, auch die 5er! 

petri den fängern....

mfg steffen


----------



## Veit (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bin wieder im harten Alltag an den heimischen Revieren angekommen. |uhoh: 
War vorhin nochmal ne gute Stunde an der Saale und konnte einen 56er Hecht doppelt fangen. Nachdem ich ihn zurückgesetzt hatte biss er ne halbe Stunde später nochmal. War schön wiederzuerkennen, da er leichte Striemen am Körper hatte, die aus dem ersten Drill resultierten, wo er sich mächtig in die Schnur eingewickelt hatte. Glück für den Hecht: Ich schenkte ihm auch beim zweiten Mal die Freiheit. Einen fetten Biss hab ich noch versemmelt.
Köder: Kopyto 8 cm in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz. Und zwei Hänger hab ich auch endlich mal wieder gehabt. Sowas gabs am Bodden garnicht.


----------



## ajaekel (20. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo zusammen,

auch bei uns gab es am Sonntag morgen noch einen Saison-Abschluss-Hecht (76cm). Er biss um kurz nach 7 auf eine Makrele an Grundmontage.

Gruß, Achim


----------



## Promachos (20. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo!

Habe gestern bei unserem ersten ABBA-Angeln (Anglerboardies Bamberg), dem hoffentlich noch viele folgen werden, am Breitengüßbacher Baggersee auf Grundmontage mit Köfi einen hübschen 67er Zander fangen können. Boardie Henning hatte mit einem 65er Hecht den Anfang gemacht.
Es war eine tolle Sache, mit Leuten, die man zunächst nur hier aus dem AB kennt, gemeinsam zu fischen!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## trout (20. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mein herzlichstes Petri an alle, die am vergangenen Wochende Glück hatten. 

Wenn ich mal die letzten drei vergangenen Tag wieder vor mein innerstes Auge hole, war es eher durchwachsen und das Wetter nciht zu besch....

Freitag Abend nach der Arbeit gabs lediglich zwei vorsichtige Tocks an der Zanderspinne auf Gummi, aber nicht wirklich was verwertbares. 

Sonnabend Vormittag lief es ähnlich beschieden. Nur kleinere Hechtnachläufer konnte ich beobachten, wobe sich auch ein ca. 35cm langer Barsch mit darunter gesellte. Keiner attackierte auch nur ein einziges mal den Gummi. Stellenwechsel und wenigsten ein knapp 60er Quotenhecht verliebte sich in den Storm Suspender.
Sonntag bin ich mal an eine entferntere Stelle und bisher völlig unberührte Ecke gefahen. Das sonst am Saaleufer derweil recht häufig niedergetretene Gras zeugt mancherorts von recht großem Beanglungsdruck. Dort allerdings nullnix und alles taufrisch und voller Leben. Nach 10minuten kam dann auch der erste Biss. War zwar nur ein 53er Döbel, aber da sich in der letzten Vergangenheit die Döbel recht rar gemacht hatten, freute ich mich innerlich doch ein wenig, obwohl der 5" Suspender eher für einen dicken Hecht bestimmt war. 
Der kam dann auch (fast) nach nur einigen Würfen später. Mit über 70cm auch dick der Schniepelgröße entwachsen und wieder mal ein Lichtblick meiner letzten Wochen. 

Ein kurzer Abendeinssatz an der Kiesgrube und an der Saale brachten außer viel wind im Gesicht NULL. Schien so, als hätten die Fische alle volle Mägen und wolten nicht mehr.

Nun seid ihr wieder dran Jungs

trout


----------



## Veit (20. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Promachos: Klasse Zander! Weiter so!


----------



## Veit (20. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Größenwahn lässt grüßen! :q :q :q


----------



## Nordangler (21. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Konnte am Wochenende nur 2 kleine Hechte überlisten!!!

Sven


----------



## milo-me (21. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Das war leider der schönste Fang dieses Jahres . 59cm Zander . Aber bei mir ist das Jahr ja auch erst am 31 Dezember zuende.

MFG


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Muss heute morgen erst um 11 zur Schule , und da ich schon recht früh auf war , dacht ich mir gehst vorher nochmal nen Stündchen Hechtangeln .

Hab mich für nen Stück an meinem Graben entschieden das für die Verhältnisse dort recht tief ist (nen Meter) und jede menge Deckung bietet . Im Sommer hab ich dort aber komischeweise keinen einzigen Hecht erwischt .
Heute gings dagegen richtig ab . Schon beim 3. Wurf hing der erste 60er am Haken . 5 Minuten später hatte ich dann unter einem Busch nen richtig fetten Biss . Rute Bog sich bis ins Handteil durch , trotzdem konnt ich den Fisch recht schnell richtung Ufer dirigieren .Dort konnt ich ihn dann einmal richtig Bewundern der hatte ca. 80 - 85 cm und war ziehmlich gut genährt . Naja in dem Moment spuckte er mir den köder vor die Füße und schwamm wieder gaaaanz langsam weg |motz: .
Danach bin ich noch an nen Anderes Stück gefahren , hier ist der Graben ca. 40 cm flacher dafür aber ca. 3 m breiter .

Hier gings dann richtig los , fast jeden Wurf schnappte einer nach meinem Spinner . Ich konnte noch 3 weitere Hechte zwischen 60 und 70 cm landen , verlor noch einen im Drill und hatte außerdem noch jede Menge Nachläufer und Fehlattacken .

Und das alles in nichtmal anderthalb Stunden :k


----------



## Bubbel2000 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

klingt nach nem wirklich gelungenem morgen!!! mal wieder auf hecht angeln, das wärs. aber ich bin ja nie zufrieden ;-) der größere hecht dürfte da doch irgendwo noch sein. hol ihn dir eben am wochenende :-D


----------



## Felix 1969 (21. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Hier gings dann richtig los , fast jeden Wurf schnappte einer nach meinem Spinner .
> 
> 
> Das möcht ich auch mal sagen können
> ...


----------



## Ronen (21. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

klingt ja wirklich als hätte die Saison nun richtig begonnen!!!

Ich habe vom 2.12. - 5.12. nochmal ne kurzreise gebucht um das Jahr mit paar schönen Hechten zu krönen!

Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter Hechtfreundlich.... oder soll es dann gar schon zu spät sein??


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heut nachmittag nochmal für knapp 2 Stunden los .
Hab nen 60er und nen verdammt dicken 80er erwischt , das war der mit Abstand fetteste Hecht den ich dort bisher gefangen hab .

Könnt glatt der von heute morgen sein hat allerdings n paar hundert meter von der Stelle wo ich ihn heute morgen hatte entfernt gebissen .

Zwischenzeitlich hab ich mal von Spinner auf Jerkbait gewechselt , das gab allerdings nur ein paar Fehlattacken .


----------



## Veit (22. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi!

War gestern abend mit Boardi Daniel26 an der Saale Spinnfischen. Daniel fing einen Babyhecht von vielleicht 35 cm, ich nen 55er Esox. Beide gingen auf 8er Kopyto in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz.
LEider kein Zander!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute wieder mal für 2 Stunden los und hab 4 Hechte erwischt 
3x 60cm und einen 75er .


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute und letzte Woche insgesamt 3 Stunden mit dem Bellyboot unterwegs.

3 Hechte von denen mir 2 (ca. 65-70) allerdings so mir nichts dir nichts aus den Finger geglitten sind. Der dritte hatte so um die 55cm und somit genau die richtige Größe um Onkel Fritz und Tante Gudrun glücklich zu machen.

Uli


----------



## Ronen (22. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

war heut 2 Stunden "faulenzen üben".... wieder Schneider!


----------



## Adrian* (22. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ach, wer von euch fischt den alles die "Faulenzer Methode" ?
Hab die en paar mal probiert, aber mir gibt es mit der Bisserkennung doch ein wenig zu denken. Was ist z.B in der Dämmerung oder Nachts wo man die Schnur nicht mehr oder kaum noch erkennen kann? Außerdem spührt/sieht man die Bisse gut? Gibt es nicht irgendwie ne möglichkeit die Fingerfühlung mit "einzubauen"?


----------



## Veit (22. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Adrian: Die Bisserkennung über die Schnur, egal ob nun optisch oder durch Fühlung ist mir eigentlich völlig fremd. Wenn ich nen Biss habe bekomme ich den eigentlich immer auch so mit (ins Handgelenk) und ich würde nicht sagen, dass mir Bisse entgehen. Auch ein Grund warum ich niemals mit irgendwelchen Leuchtschnüren fischen würde. Ist also auch kein Problem in der Dämmerung zu Faulenzen, zumindest wenn man sich die Bisserkennung über die Schnur nicht angewöhnt hat. 
Allerdings ist es durchaus möglich auch beim Faulenzen die Schnur eine Fingerfühlung einzubauen. Obwohl ich wiegesagt auch ohne bisher gut gefahren bin, bin ich zur Zeit dabei das zu Trainieren, denn Schaden kanns nicht. Du muss dazu einfach den Zeigefinger nachdem Ankubeln des Köders in die Schnur zu halten. Die Kunst dabei ist, den Rotor der Rolle genau im richtigen Moment abzustoppen, damit man mit dem Finger überhaupt die Schnur erreicht. Am Anfang hat man das Gefühl das geht garnicht, aber es ist wirklich reine Übungssache. Mir gelingt es jedenfalls immer besser...


----------



## Adrian* (22. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit

Erstmal danke für die außführliche antwort!
Normal fische ich ja, zumindest auf Barsch die PB Technik nur nicht so brutal...
Daher bin ich die Fingerfühlung gewohnt und ohne die würde ich so gut wie jeden Biss verpassen, hab das mal ausprobiert...Dann hängt plötzlich mal en Barsch oder der Köder ist kaputt. Ist schon heftig was am Köder so alles passiert! Außerdem geht es ja nicht nur um Bisse, sondern auch wann der Köder auf dem Grund aufkommt und so. Wenn man die ganze Zeit auf die Schnur achtet dreht man auch irgendwann durch...
Ich habe über die Faulenzermethode noch nie en Zander gefangen, ihr schreibt immer das merkt man im handgelenk, sind die Bisse den so "heftig"?


----------



## Ronen (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



> Dann hängt plötzlich mal en Barsch oder der Köder ist kaputt



hatte heut auch nen kopyto ohne schwanz dran ohne dass ich den geringsten Biss gemerkt habe !


----------



## doggie (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit

Hallo Veit,

ich bin da nicht Deiner Meinung, dass Dir ohne "Fingertouch" keine Bisse entgehen. Ich fische jetzt die zweite Saison mit dem Finger an der Schnur, und stelle fest, dass ich bedeutend mehr Bisse erkenne und auch hake. Bezeichnenderweise sind es häufig die ganz, ganz dünnen Bisse, die die besten Fische bringen. Ich schlage auch auf ALLES an, was sich nach einem Biss anfühlt. Begonnen habe ich die "Fingermethode" als ich immer öfter in der Dämmerung/Nacht fischte, und ohne "Fingertouch"nicht mehr (anhand der erschlaffenden Schnur) erkennen konnte, dass meine Jig am Boden aufschlug.

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Bernhard* (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit:

Die Fische, die ich beim "Faulenzen" erwischen konnte waren bislang immer totale Selbstmörder.
Normalerweise fische ich auch das "PB-Reissen" und habe dabei die Schnur zwischen den Fingern. Hierbei spürt man wirklich jeden noch so feinen Zupfer. Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, wie man bei noch so feinen Zupfern doch immer wieder nen Räuber haken kann.
Natürlich kann ich nicht mit Gewissheit sagen, dass ich viele Bisse verpasse wenn ich das "Faulenzen" benutze - ich kann´s mir jedoch gut vorstellen!!

Eins hab ich jedoch schon gemerkt: Wenn das Gewässer recht seicht/flach wird ist man mit der Führung per "Faulenzen" besser dran, da man da ein bisschen mehr von der Absinkphase hat. Die Bisserkennung ist und bleibt meines Erachtens hierbei jedoch nicht so gut, als wenn man die Schnur durch die Finger laufen lässt.

Das "Faulenzen" mit anschliessenen Finger-in-die-Schnur halten war ja im letzten BLINKER drinnen. Teste das mal aus! Wenn Du damit mehr fängst würde mich das sehr interessieren.

Wie es aussieht, hast Du ja auch entsprechende Gewässer vor der Tür, bei denen man genügend viele Bisse bekommt um eine signifikante Verbesserung der Bissausbeute zu erkenn.

In diesem Sinne....Petri Heil und viel Spass beim Testen!!!


----------



## fantazia (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

habe die faulenzermethode auch schon öfters probiert.
aber irgendwie fange ich mit meiner zupfmethode immer mehr fisch.bisserkennung is kein problem bei mir.merke eigentlich jeden noch so kleinen zupfer selbs von nem 10cm barsch.


----------



## fantazia (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Adrian* schrieb:


> ihr schreibt immer das merkt man im handgelenk, sind die Bisse den so "heftig"?


kann schon vorkommen das nen fisch hart reinknallt.meist sind es aber nur kleine zupfer in der absinkphase.was für nee rute nutzt du denn?
eigentlich sollte man schon jeden noch so kleinen zupfer vom mini barsch spüren.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

die rute spielt eine enorm wichtige rolle bei der bisserkennung, vor allem, wenn man keine finger in der schnur hat. mit meiner sportex black arrow dl hab ich einiges verpennt, mit meiner neuen rute is das anders, da merke ich es auch, wenn ein zander den köder "anhustet" :-D
das mit den pfoten in der schnur werd ich wohl aus faulheit nie machen ;-) obwohl es natürlich helfen kann, vor allem in der dunkelheit. bisse merke ich an meinen gliedmaßen ;-)


----------



## florian1603 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hab vor 2 Wochen endlich mal wieder einen für mich schönen Hecht mit 73 cm erwischen können. 

Gebissen hat er auf den guten alten FZ


----------



## Tisie (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Steffen,



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> die rute spielt eine enorm wichtige rolle bei der bisserkennung, vor allem, wenn man keine finger in der schnur hat. mit meiner sportex black arrow dl hab ich einiges verpennt, mit meiner neuen rute is das anders, da merke ich es auch, wenn ein zander den köder "anhustet" :-D


welche ist das?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Holger (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bisse sind, zumindest am Tage, auch ohne das lästige "in die Schnur fassen" absolut merkbar, selbst ganz vorsichtige. Mit einer dafür richtigen Rute bekommt man auch die kleinsten Zupfer mit, vorausgesetzt der Wind macht keine zu großen Schnurbögen. Ist dies der Fall, verpasse ich Bisse selbst beim Schnurgreifen, da muß dann das Auge als 1. Bißbemerker herhalten, in dem ich die Schnur hochkonzentriert im Auge behalten und jedes komische Zucken der Selben mit einem Anschlag quittiere.

Grundsätzlich aber: Selbst hier in unseren strömungsarmen ostfriesischen Kanälen, die von der Fließgeschwindigkiet her Stillwasssercharakter haben, bekommst du die Bisse auch super ohne Schnurgreifen mit. Obwohl die Zander hier oft heikel beißen, da sie den Köder wegen der fehlenden Strömung zu lange begutachten können und zudem das Futterfischaufkommen wahnsinnig hoch ist, so daß richtig harte Attacken die Ausnahme bilden. 

Meine Finger bleiben weiterhin an der Rute, das hilft bei dem meines Erachtens viel wichtigerem, harten Anschlag....


----------



## Veit (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ fantazia: Deine Zupfermethode ist eventuell deshalb bei dir erfolgreicher, weil du den Köder damit etwas agressiver führst, was vorallem die Hechte und Barsche anspricht, die ja bei dir offensichtlich die Hauptfischarten sind.
Wenns bei dir damit gut funktioniert, solltest du auf jeden Fall dabei bleiben.

@ Doggie: Vielleicht haste ja auch recht, war vielleicht ein bisschen vermessen von mir zu sagen, mir würden keine Bisse entgehen. Aber wiegesagt ich bin momentan dabei mir die Fingerfühlung anzutrainieren und es klappt mittlerweile schon halbwegs gut. Denke mal in spätestens nem Monat kann ichs perfekt ^^ und dann werde ich nach und nach ja sehen was es bringt.

@ Burn: Bin ab üben (siehe oben) und werde berichten wie viel die Fingerfühlung bei mir ausmacht.
Die PB-Methode wäre für mich ne totale Umstellung, die werde ich vorerst wohl nicht anwenden.

@ Adrian: Naja, ich sag mal so man hat schon genug Bisse, die man eindeutig bis ins Handgelenk merkt. Bei Zander sind die Bisse in der Tat etwas vorsichtiger, aber Hechtbisse kann man in der Regel wirklich nicht verpennen.


----------



## Ronen (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich glaube langsam auch, dass es mit meiner Rute zutun habe, dass ich nix merke!!

mit Spinenr fange ich dort immer wenigstens Barsche und kleine Hechte... aber beim Faulenzen hab ich noch net ein zupper gespürt...geschweige denn einen Fisch gefangen. Selbst bei kleinsten Turbotail und Minitwister.

Ich fische aber mehr grössere Köder weil das " Kontakt halten " besser funktioniert.

Ich fische ne BlackBull von Cormoran in 2,70m länge mit nem WG von 40-80g. Ich finde sie aich relativ steif.

Was meint ihr, kanns an der Rute liegen?


----------



## fantazia (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> @ fantazia: Deine Zupfermethode ist eventuell deshalb bei dir erfolgreicher, weil du den Köder damit etwas agressiver führst, was vorallem die Hechte und Barsche anspricht, die ja bei dir offensichtlich die Hauptfischarten sind.
> Wenns bei dir damit gut funktioniert, solltest du auf jeden Fall dabei bleiben.


hi,
glaub du hast vollkommen recht mit dem was du geschrieben hast.also meine fische die ich mit twister und gufi gefangen habe warn immer hechte und barsche.konnte bis jetz erst einen zander mit gummi übrlisten.aber mein gewässer is für zander auch nich wirklich der bringer.bzw ich konnte bis jetz noch nich wirklich viele überlisten.die zander die ich in den jahren gefangen habe,haben alle auf effzett und toten köfi beim zuppeln gebissen.


----------



## Holger (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Natürlich kann es auch an der Rute liegen, man muß mit jedem Blank erst Mal warm werden bis es flutscht. Das die Rute aber zu hart ist, glaube ich nicht. Der einzige Fehler, den du machen kannst, is ne zu weiche Rute. Mit so nem Schwabbelstock merkste keinen "Zander-Klong".


----------



## fantazia (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Ronen schrieb:


> ich glaube langsam auch, dass es mit meiner Rute zutun habe, dass ich nix merke!!
> 
> mit Spinenr fange ich dort immer wenigstens Barsche und kleine Hechte... aber beim Faulenzen hab ich noch net ein zupper gespürt...geschweige denn einen Fisch gefangen. Selbst bei kleinsten Turbotail und Minitwister.
> 
> ...


wenn die schnur immer auf spannung is solltest du auch mit der rute keine probleme haben bisse zu erkennen.vllt liegt es auch an der technik bei dir;+
bin zwar selber auch net so der gummi pro.aber mit der bisserkennung hatte ich noch nie probleme.


----------



## doggie (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hallo Steffen,
> 
> 
> welche ist das?
> ...


 
Hallo Matthias,

eher eine rethorische Frage, oder ist Dir ein thread mit bis dato 1.346 postings und 41.334(!!!) hits entgangen?

Ich gebe zu, dass ich dem derzeitigen Harrisonhype ein wenig schmunzelnd gegenüberstehe!|supergri 

Unbestritten sind die Harrison VT und VHF excellente Spinnruten, aber bei der aktuellen Heroisierung dieser Ruten hat man ja fast das Gefühl, dass der Typ der das Gertchen schwingt völlig egal ist!

Bitte, bitte ich wollte wirklich KEINEM sein Freude an seiner VT oder VHF verderben!

Grüße!

doggie

PS: 

Outing: ich überlege selbst ob ich nicht.........................:m


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@tisie: ja, holger hats ja schon fast erklärt! man muss seine rute erstens kennen, aber die sportex is zu grob, viele ruten sind zu butterig, da kriegste wenig mit. es gibt einfach feinfühligere und dennoch extrem harte ruten, mit denen klappt die bisserkennung deutlich besser. und schwer hilft auch nicht unbedingt weiter.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@doggie: gut, wer das rütchen schwingt is natürlich immer wichtig, nen dicker pimmel in der hose macht auch nicht gleiche jede frau glücklich, oder???? :-DDD


----------



## Maik (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> @doggie: gut, wer das rütchen schwingt is natürlich immer wichtig, nen dicker pimmel in der hose macht auch nicht gleiche jede frau glücklich, oder???? :-DDD


 

Wie wa das *TATÜTATA* oder so:q


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

oh nein, boardferkelfander im anmarsch? |sagnix |rotwerden


----------



## Ronen (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



> wenn die schnur immer auf spannung is solltest du auch mit der rute keine probleme haben bisse zu erkennen.vllt liegt es auch an der technik bei dir
> bin zwar selber auch net so der gummi pro.aber mit der bisserkennung hatte ich noch nie probleme.



Das Dumme ist, ich habe an der Stelle auch schon viele Hechte gefangen. Dazu fürhre ich aber die Gufis durchs freiwasser...ohne Grundkontakt....und da gibts absolut kine probleme bei der Bisserkennung!

Nun wollt ich mal ne andere Methode nehmen und da geht NULL!

Das ist es , was mich so stutzig macht!  Fische sind ja da !


----------



## Veit (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Ronen: Die Fische sind da ein bissel komisch.  Beißen nur beim Anziehen des Gummis, nie in der Absinkphase. War jedenfalls bei mir so? Aber es klappt dort mit Faulenzermethode definitiv!!!


----------



## Ronen (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



> @ Ronen: Die Fische sind da ein bissel komisch.  Beißen nur beim Anziehen des Gummis, nie in der Absinkphase. War jedenfalls bei mir so? Aber es klappt dort mit Faulenzermethode definitiv!!!



ich denke auch, dass der Hindernissreiche Grund des gewässers nicht unbedingt für nen Fauli-greenhorn wie mich, dass geeigentste ist.  

Du sprichts es ja an... sie beissen beim anziehen.... logishcerweise habe ich auch die meisten "kontakte" beim anziehen... nur irgendwann fragt man sich nur noch... Hindernis oder fisch????  nach 100mal anschlagen verlierste den glauben an den Fisch wenn nie einer hängt !


----------



## Holger (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Komisch, bei uns beißen von 10 Zandern 9 in der Absinkphase....#c 


@ Bubbel

Ein großer Hammer allein reicht nicht, man muß auch nageln können, da haste schon Recht...:q


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@holger: volle zustimmung  denn sonst tuts weh:-D

zum "fachlichen": wenn ich rucken kann, mache ich das, da bekomme ich auch so gut wie wirklich jeden biss in der absinkphase. bei hindernissen is das halt ne miese technik, da reißte den gummi ja in jeden hänger regelrecht rein. da zupfe ich mih mit extrem leichten köpfen durch die hänger, schnippse sie los und son kram. macht auch laune! faulenzer bin ich eher nicht, vertraue dem rucken und der langen absinkphase mehr, vor allem beim zander und barsch angeln. variieren tut man ja immer, wenns mal net so läuft...


----------



## Tisie (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Doggie: |good:

Ähnlich geht es mir mit den Skeletors von Berkley ... sind bestimmt gar nicht schlecht die Ruten, vielleicht sogar besser als mein Eindruck im Laden, aber der Hype um diese Ruten mit einer bekannten Barschseite im Mittelpunkt wirkt doch etwas verwunderlich auf mich. 

Den Harrison-Thread habe ich zeitweise mal kurz verfolgt, weil ein Vereinskollege von mir so ein feines Rütchen geordert hat. Müßte man mal in die Hand nehmen und fischen, um sich ein Urteil bilden zu können ...

@Steffen: Du hast also eine dicke Rute, so, so  ... nun zieh mal blank und leg die Fakten auf den Tisch! Modell? Länge? WG?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## doggie (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> @doggie: gut, wer das rütchen schwingt is natürlich immer wichtig, nen dicker pimmel in der hose macht auch nicht gleiche jede frau glücklich, oder???? :-DDD


 
Na, na, na!!! Du wirst es ja wissen. #r Und ich ich dachte schon, Du gehst in Deiner Freizeit nur zum Fischen.............


----------



## Waagemann (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@all,
endlich geht´s wieder los:

seit 2 wochen tat sich an meiner Spinnrute wie ich ja auch des Öfteren geschrieben habe#q !
Ich sah wie alte Herren aus meinen Verein fingen und fingen und das alles auf Köderfisch!Da dachte ich mir:"mensch dicker sonst bist auch nicht so für´s Hinsetzen...probierstes einfach mal:m !"
Zusammen mit meinen Vater bin ich zum kaputt machen gespannt ob sich da auch was bei mir tut#c !

Nach ca. 3 min fing  50m neben uns einer einen Hecht von etwas über 50,den er dann mitnahm(was mich ärgerte!)

Nach ca. 13 min fing er den nächsten von ca.55 cm ,den er wiederrum mitnahm(also eigentlich habe ich eine gespaltene Meinung C&R aber solche Fische sollte man eigentlich wieder zurücksetzen,...obwohl es ja eigentlich sein gutes Recht#c !)

Ich bin dann mal rübergegangen um mir die Fische anzusehen.Ich hatte mich dann noch ein wenig mit ihn unterhalten,als plötzlich meine 10g Pose nach rechts zog und mein Vater rief:"die Pose,die Pose!!!"
Ich natürlich voll nervös:c ,weil ich ihn nicht verlieren wollte aber dann schlug mein Vater schon an und ich konnte einen schönen 30er+ Barsch landen(und bei uns gibts nur noch ganz wenige Barsche#d !).Auf jeden Fall hatten wir uns schon gefreut und ich vorallen,weil ich die Schönheit dieser Fische liebe:l !

Ich hatte mich langsam beruhigt da war die andere Pose weg:q !Nach einen kurzen aber spritzigen Drill konnt ich einen genau 70cm langen Esox landen!!!Das war natürlich die Kirsche auf der Torte:k die wir dann später vernaschen werden!

Das war ein herrlicher Angeltag,den ich nicht so schnell vergessen werde obwohl es keinen riesen Fische waren hab ich und mein Vater uns riesig gerfreut!

Einen Tag später konnte ich erneut einen von 68cm fangen aber diesmal ohne mein Vater aber mit Schulkollege:m !!!

Mfg waagemann

Ps:alle Fische auf ca.8cm-12cm lange Rotaugen und Sam. und Son. gehts weiter...hoffe ich!Bilder folgen


----------



## Dorschi (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri heil Waagemann! Feiner röblinger Hecht!


----------



## Adrian* (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@fantazia

Ich fische ne Technium Diaflash, 2,70m 10-30g...


----------



## Promachos (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Burn

Kannst Du mir mal die Heftnummer vom BLINKER durchgeben? Ich hab weder in der Nov- noch in der Dez-Ausgabe was finden können.

Gruß & Dank Promachos


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@doggie: das ist auch richtig, in meiner FREIZEIT geh ich fischen, und es gibt ja auch noch andere Zeit als Freizeit, zum Beispiel die Regen- und Sturmzeit. Da kann man dann ja den anderen Dingen nachgehen #g und |jump: ##  so, dat langt, nun wollen wir uns mal wieder dem Wesentlichen widmen:

Petri Waagemann

_Ach so, für alle, die es interessiert: Auf unserer Homepage aktualisiere ich die Fänge von Birger aufm Bodden...man kann ja mal vorbeischauen :-D_


----------



## Veit (23. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war heute abend an der Saale um endlich wieder einen maßigen Zander zu fangen, doch leider gings wieder schief. 
Drei eindeutige Bisse habe ich bekommen und zwei Fische konnte ich auch landen. Es waren wiedermal Hechte! Langsam wirds ein bisschen frustrierend: Biss - Fisch - man hofft - und kurz vom Ufer legen die Burschen dann meist nen Luftsprung hin, womit dann auch klar ist was da am Haken hängt.
Der erste Hecht war heute ein ca. 50er, der zweite ein besserer von 73 cm. Beide bissen auf 8er Kopyto in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz und durften wieder zurück in ihr Element.
Der Hechtbestand ist an der Saale zwar wieder besser geworden, wie vorallem die vielen kleineren Entenschnäbel beweisen, die ich letztes Jahr kaum gefangen hatte. Jetzt beißen sie obwohl ich garnichtmal gezielt drauf angle. Ob dies jedoch für die Zander postiv ist, halte ich für fraglich.   
Anbei auch noch das Foto vom 55er Dienstags-Hecht.


----------



## Bernhard* (24. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Promachos schrieb:


> @ Burn
> 
> Kannst Du mir mal die Heftnummer vom BLINKER durchgeben? Ich hab weder in der Nov- noch in der Dez-Ausgabe was finden können.
> 
> Gruß & Dank Promachos



Sorry!
War in der November-Ausgabe der "Fisch&Fang" (ab Seite 74).

Da ich als armer Pendler teilweise im Monat 3 Angelzeitschriften lese kann man da schon mal durcheinander kommen. #t


----------



## Wasserpatscher (24. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Tisie schrieb:


> ...aber der Hype um diese Ruten mit einer bekannten Barschseite im Mittelpunkt wirkt doch etwas verwunderlich auf mich.



Die bei Barsch-Alarm sind doch bei Pure Fishing (Berkley, Mitchell, Abu, ...) unter Vertrag. Merkt man auch, wenn man das "Interview" in der Fisch&Fang zur durchsichtigen Fireline liest, wieder einmal sehr deutlich.

Unabhängige Angelmagazine gibt es einfach nicht! Das gilt auch für viele Internet-Seiten (außer dem AB-Magazin??).


----------



## Dorschi (24. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Veit
Ich glaube, die Zander sind durch für dieses Jahr bei uns! War doch eine Hammersaison und vor allem sehr lang, dank des Wetters. Zufälle wird es sicher noch ein paar geben, aber nix gezieltes mehr, denke ich.
Schade, daß man hier nicht vertikalen kann 
Werde mich mal vermehrt in Richtung Esox orientieren in der nächsten Zeit


----------



## Dorschi (24. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Obwohl das hatte ich ja schonmal gesagt und dann ging es nochmal los.


----------



## mortal (24. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit. Kannst du mir bitte die Faulenzermethode genau erklären?Habe schon paar mal versucht,aber irgendwas mache ich falsch. Über dein Feedback würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## fantazia (24. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



mortal schrieb:


> @Veit. Kannst du mir bitte die Faulenzermethode genau erklären?Habe schon paar mal versucht,aber irgendwas mache ich falsch. Über dein Feedback würde ich mich sehr freuen.


hi,
wurde hier doch schon mehrfach durchgekaut.kann dir aber die sufo ans herz legen.
dort findest du sicher was darüber


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php


edit:hier zb findest du genug infos darüber.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=2256002


----------



## Tisie (24. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Die bei Barsch-Alarm sind doch bei Pure Fishing (Berkley, Mitchell, Abu, ...) unter Vertrag.


DAS habe ich auch schon vermutet :g 

Schönes Wochenende allerseits und haut sie raus die dicken Räuber!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## bassking (24. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

OK, ich mach mal den Anfang |rolleyes  Beim Twistern im Rhein konnte ich in 2 Std. Angelzeit 2 Zander fangen; einer 54cm, der andere 65cm. und richtig fettgefressen #6 

Finden muss man die Biester...#t  sonst löppt wenig !

Bin mal gespannt, wie die Glasaugen das anziehende Hochdruckgebiet wegstecken- morgen solls ja bis zu 20 Grad werden ;+ 

P.S: Einige Leutchen der Seite B.Alarm werben für Berkley, dass sich die Balken biegen  ...aber die Firma baut schon gutes Zeug- besonders auf Trutten ungeschlagen !

Grüsse, Bassking.

P.S: Ab auf Zander- jetzt sind noch gemütliche Temperaturen und es beißt gelegentlich auch ! #6


----------



## kaisw88 (24. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Baskin,

Ich werde es morgen auf zander, hecht und evl. auf wels probieren. Werde euch morgen berichten ob es geklappt hatt. Weil unser vereins teich ist nicht sehr groß es gibt zu viele futterfische!!! Naja werds trozdem nochma probieren sohnst klappts auch immer#6 


Ps. Geht einer von euch in nähe weimar auf wels würde gerne ma da bei sein?!


----------



## Kuschi777 (24. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Für Wels (Waller) ist es dieses jahr glaub ich schon zu spät.

Wirst dich wahrscheinlich auf nächstes Jahr Frühjahr sommer 

gedulden müssen.


----------



## kaisw88 (24. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Kuschi777,

Das ist mir klar aber frage ma aus interresse, je früher fragen des so besser weiste wie?! Geht nu einer bei weimar?


----------



## Veit (24. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Zander sind durch für dieses Jahr bei uns! Zufälle wird es sicher noch ein paar geben, aber nix gezieltes mehr, glaube ich.


Glauben kann man in der Kirche. :m 
Ich fange aber lieber nen 70er Zander. |supergri  Ganz gezielt auf 12er Kopyto in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz.


----------



## bassking (25. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri, Veit !

Eben..die beste Zeit kommt erst  

Bassking.


----------



## kaisw88 (25. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wow schöner zander!!! Petri



Ich gehe jetzt auf raubfisch das wetter bei uns ist dafür top Bewölkt und windig!! Werde euch heute abend berichten!


----------



## PocoLoco (25. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schöner Fisch Veit Petri  


@ Bassking:

ich seh grad das du aus köln kommst, ich selber wohne in Siegburg, hättest du nicht mal lust zusammen am Rhein angeln zu gehn? Ich bin zwar noch Jungfrau was Zander angeht, aber würde das gerne, sobald es geht, ändern

Gruß
Julian


----------



## kaisw88 (25. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Leutz,

Na wie gesagt war geiles wetter (raubfischwetter) und es glappte ein hecht 62cm! Zwar nicht der größte aber war trozdem schön!!! 


PIC_0003.jpg


----------



## Ronen (25. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

wieder 3h spinnangeln.... wieder Nullrunde!

Langsam werd ich deprimiert !


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (25. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Tja..... das bist du nicht der einzigste:m. Jedes Wochenende angeln und das war jetzt schon das 3. ohne Fang. Da kann man verrückt werden#q


----------



## Felix 1969 (25. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Ronen schrieb:


> wieder 3h spinnangeln.... wieder Nullrunde!
> 
> Langsam werd ich deprimiert !


 
Willkommen im Club....#6


----------



## kaisw88 (25. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi leutz,

Kopf nicht hängen lassen immer probieren und probieren! Irgendwann gibt es dann einen raubfisch! Wie sagt man so schön "Ein November ohne hecht ist wie Hemd ohne Kragen, Flache ohne Hals....." 

Naja morgen früh werde ich auch noch ma gehe! Mal sehen ob sich noch einer überlisten lässt?#6


----------



## zander55 (25. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute wieder mit der Spinnrute am Rhein.

In etwa 2 Stunden Angeln konnte drei Zander fangen, der größte 66 cm, die anderen zwei etwa 50 und 55 cm. Köder war drei mal ein 12,5 cm Gummifisch in Perlmutt.

Das Wasser steigt im Moment wie verrückt, in der Zeit in der ich da war ca. 10 cm, wenn das so weiter geht kann ich morgen die guten Stellen nicht mehr erreichen.


----------



## Malte (25. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Ronen schrieb:


> wieder 3h spinnangeln.... wieder Nullrunde!
> 
> Langsam werd ich deprimiert !



Ich auch, morgen auf ein neues!


----------



## Baitbuster (25. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen#6#6#6


----------



## NorbertF (25. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bei mir gabs heute auch mal wieder Zander statt immer nur Hecht, allerdings "nur" 53cm. Eine komische Verletzung hat er gehabt, ich frage mich echt wo er die herhat:
http://www.nobbone.de/images/fische/zander.jpg


----------



## Waagemann (25. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Und es geht weiter:​ 
Freitag war ich mit einen Kollegen mal für eine Stunde von 16:00 bis 17:00 Uhr Spinnfischen und der Angelfreund hat noch nicht mal die Angel zusammen gesteckt da zappelte es schon bei mir ...Hecht ca.60 cm groß.Der Fisch hatte den Jenzi Doppelblattspinner voll geschluckt aber konntenn ihn doch noch befreien und releasen!Und das war mein 20ster ich hab´s geschafft(was bei uns topp ist andere wohnen näher an diesen Gewässer und haben noch nicht einen#c )!!!Das war der 1.Streich(für Freitag) und der 2. kam am​ 
Samstag(heute).Diesmal aber mit Köderfischen(Heringe und Plötzen).Das hat anfangs nicht so toll geklappt aber dann konnté ich einen schönen 65er Hecht landen:g (auf Plötze und er dufte auch wieder schwimmen)!​ 
Also der herbst ist eine absolute Top Jahreszeit einfach traumhaft:k !​ 
Habe noch die Bilder hier angehangen könnter ja mal rinngucken,wenn er wollt!​ 
Mfg waagemann​


----------



## bassking (25. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi PocoLoco.

Gehe momentan lieber alleine los- nix für ungut.

Zander 55: Schöne Strecke ! Besonders die über 60 sind schon Bessere #6 

Norbert F: Habt Ihr Cormorane in der Nähe?

Sieht nämlich typisch "reingehackt" aus |gr: 

Hoffe, Du hast den Fisch verwertet...auf trockene Steine ablegen sollte man die empfindlichen Zander *nie #t *...nur so als Hinweis, will Dich nicht angreifen !

Vielleicht war´s auch ein Großhecht? Tippe aber auf die "schwarze Pest" !

Bassking.

Bassking.


----------



## NorbertF (25. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ja manchmal haben wir einige Cormorane da.
Zander schmurgelt grade in der Pfanne, keine Sorge 
Ich release keine verletzten Fische.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs heute auch mal wieder Zander statt immer nur Hecht, allerdings "nur" 53cm. Eine komische Verletzung hat er gehabt, ich frage mich echt wo er die herhat:
> http://www.nobbone.de/images/fische/zander.jpg


 
für mich sieht das nach ner verletzung durch "reissen" aus...
kenne das hier in lübeck nur zur genüge.
fange regelmäßig barsche und zander mit ähnlichen verletzungen in der umgebung Innenstadt.
Und hier sieht man seit jahren vermehrt "angler" die mit drillingen in GuFi´s oder zu großen drillingen an "zockern" um die 60(!!!) gr "fischen" um dann ALLES abzuknüppeln was daran hängen bleibt...:v #q 
ACH NEE, die hauen die fische ja so in die tüte, ohne zu betäuben und geschweige denn abzustechen...
NAJA, traurig aber wahr.
Jedenfalls würde ich auf eine solche verletzung schließen.

Dir ein petri und lass ihn dir schmecken 

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Aufm Bodden isses schwer zur Zeit, aber es gibt ja dort nicht nur Hechte :m !!! Aber lest selbst *klick*


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (25. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War Heute ne Runde in Hönow Blinkern, hab 3 Hechte gefangen 40,55,60. Das ist für meine Ecke kein schlechter Schnitt hehe 
Gruß Chris


----------



## NorbertF (25. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also absichtliches Reissen schliesse ich in dem Gewässer aus, ausser wir haben Schwarzfischer (was ich denen nicht empfehlen würde, das kann da ganz böse ins Auge gehn).
Wenn dann unabsichtlich, kommt vor. Sieht wirklich so aus, da hast du Recht.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Also absichtliches Reissen schliesse ich in dem Gewässer aus, ausser wir haben Schwarzfischer (was ich denen nicht empfehlen würde, das kann da ganz böse ins Auge gehn).
> Wenn dann unabsichtlich, kommt vor. Sieht wirklich so aus, da hast du Recht.


 
Würde mir wünschen das unsere Aufseher (soweit es welche gibt...) deine meinung teilen würden und mal durchgreifen würden, aber leider kommt selbst die polizei nicht wenn du die informierst...

Aber wenn du den fisch nun verwertest, wird ihn diese verletzung (die sehr frisch aussieht) nicht mehr kümmern 

guten appetit

grüße aus lübeck

mirco


----------



## Adrian* (25. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hatten heute trotz Hochwasser en super Tag am Rhein gehabt!
Hatte erst ein paar mittlere Barsche auf en 3,5er Kopyto, haben dann die Stellen gewechselt, an der Hafeneinfahrt hatte ich dann beim ich glaub zweiten Wurf, mit einem 8cm Kopyto in Fluo Grün einen heftigen Biss, am Ufer kamm dann ein Zander zwischen 50-60cm hoch, der sich beim landen allerdings wieder verabschiedete!
Später wieder im Hafen hatte dann einer von uns beim Barschangeln noch en 40er Zander auf en A Turbo...


----------



## Veit (25. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen, die hier einige gemacht haben.

War heute nochmal an der Elbe mit drei anderen Boardis. Leider lief es da nicht gut. Wir waren zwar an sehr vielversprechenden Spots, konnten aber nur zwei Hechte fangen. Rene-MD einen 60er, ich einen 40er. Zander waren da, haben aber nicht gebissen. Ich hatte nämlich einen Stachelritter von ca. 60 - 70 cm am Haken. Der Fisch zeigte sich kurz an der Oberfläche und schlitzte dann aus. Dabei war allerdings eindeutig zu erkennen, dass der Zander nur von außem am Bauch gehakt war. Bin auch sicher, dass an dieser Stelle noch deutlich mehr Zander waren, einen Biss bekamen wir dort aber dennoch nicht.
Irgendwie scheints an der Saale momentan doch besser zu laufen als an der Elbe (obwohl die über bessere Bestände verfügt) , denn ein Hecht oder Zander ist selbst bei kurzer Angelzeit zuletzt doch immer drin gewesen. Naja, mich solls nicht stören, wenn das gute auch mal so nah liegt...


----------



## Schnyder (26. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin Moin....ich sehe schon in einigen Beiträgen das es für einige ne Nullrunde war beim angeln..tja ich hatte besseres Glück heute Nacht und zwar habe ich eine Goldmakrele von ca. 80 cm an der leichten Big Game Rute gehabt und dazu noch einen prächtigen Sailfisch von ca. 2 Meter Länge ...der Fisch sprang mehrmals aus dem Wasser und ich konnte seine Flanken sehen...und jetzt kommts da hole ich den Fisch meines Lebens langsam ein und dann *****PIEEEEEEEEP ***** klingelt der verdammte Wecker!!!! Es war nur ein Traum...seufz........aber ein schöner!!! 

P.S. Die Angelsaison ist für mich "fast" beendet wünsche allen Boardies noch gute Fänge....@Veit  weiter so...es macht immer Spaß deine Berichte bzw. Fotos von den Fischen zu sehen und zu lesen.....MFG Schnyder


----------



## kaisw88 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi,

Geh jetzt wieder los ma gucken was heute so geht! Es ist wieder sua geiles raubfischwetter!!! Naja beruchte nacher!#6


----------



## kaisw88 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi leutz,

Wieder da war voll sinnlos!! Nix gefangen#d Waren sau viele angler da hatten auch nix kein wunder die waren sau laut! Hätt ich mir auch sparen können. Naja muss ich die woche immer ma nach arbeit hingehen:q


----------



## davis (26. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hey Ho!

Hab heute endlich mal wieder meine schöne Lahn beangeln! Insgeheim war ich auf nen Hochwasser-Zander aus...doch zum Fotoshooting kam stattdessen ein 71er Esox! Besser als Schneider!#6







greetz


----------



## eöbzander (26. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri an alle, das sind ja echt saubere Fische!!!


----------



## zander55 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petrie den Fängern, schöne Fische.

War heute Nachmittag am Elfrahter See Spinnfischen und wollte eigentlich nen Hecht fangen. Zwei Stunden hab ich erfolglos meine Gummifische gebadet, es gab einfach keinen einzigen zupfer, nicht mal nen Barsch. 

Frustriert hab ich mich von dort aus dann auf den Heimweg begeben und da bin ich auf die Idee gekommen den Rhein noch einen Besuch abzustatten. 
Am Rhein angekommen saßen schon zwei andre Angler dort, ein Spinnfischer so wie ein Köfi Angler, beide hatten noch nichts gefangen.
Ich also Rute montiert, das erste mal ausgeworfen und nach drei mal Zupfen Hänger. Na super, fängt ja schon toll an und eigenlich hatte ich schon gar keinen bock mehr weiter zu angeln. Aber ich wollte ja noch einen Zander fangen, also schnell ne 12 cm Sandra in gelb angeknotet und weiter. Nach einer Stunde angeln dann endlich das erste tock in der Rute, Anschlag und hängt. Der Fisch lässt sich schnell vom Grund lösen wehrt sich aber für einen Zander dennoch gut und nach kurzen Drill kann eine einen schönen 75er mit der Hand landen, der noch einem Foto wieder schwimmen durfte. Ein paar würfe später der nächste Biss, diesmal einen 50er Zander ebenfalls auf Sandra. Danach hab ich noch eine ganze eile weiter geangelt aber nur noch einen Fehlbiss kassiert.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

geiler zander dominik!!! war heute auch seit langem los, obwohl ich immer noch der meinung bin, dass es hier zu warm ist und man hier besser bei kälte fängt. zwei bisse, ein kleiner zander und nen hecht abgerissen. wie beim letzten mal, harter biss, anschlag und tschüss. langsam denke ich, hier gibt es mehr hechte als die meisten glauben. werde mir stahl besorgen, denn langsam nervts. denke es sind relativ gute hechte, der erste kontakt lässt für mich darauf schließen. mal sehen. erstmal bin ich nun bockig ;-)
petri auch davis, schöner hecht!


----------



## Malte (26. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Heut hat es auch mal wieder geklappt, 
Zwei 60er Hechte haben meinen grünen Gummifisch genommen, den ich danach auch prommt versenkt hab. scheiß perrücke...
einer schwimmt wieder den anderen hab ich mitgenommen, weil der tief geschluckt hatte.


----------



## zander55 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke Bubbel,auch Petri zum deinen Zander.

War eben noch mal am Rhein.
Da es heute Mittag schon gut lief, kribbelte es mir noch mal in den Fingern.
Also ab zum Rhein, den Stachelrittern auf die Flossen rücken und was soll ich sagen, es war einfach nur geil. In der ersten halben Stunde konnte ich 4 Zander fangen ein 45er auf Sandra, ein 71er und 60er auf Kopyto und einen 58er auf einen 15 cm Gummifisch. Nach diesen vier Zandern war der Spuk aber dann auch vorbei und es tat sich schlagartig nichts mehr.
Insgesamt ist der heutige Tag der mit Abstand beste Zanderangeltagtag in diesem Jahr, 6 Zander konnte ich überlisten davon zwei über 70 cm.


----------



## bassking (26. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hammer, zander 55 !

Richtig krass abgeräumt..hast wohl genau eine Versammlung getroffen ! #h 

Bassking.


----------



## Christian K. (26. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

nice... freue mich echt für dich..

wenn  ich mal zander fange dann auf köfi,auf twister gummifische oder änliches fange ich nicht,naja der rhein ist auch ein besseres zander gewässer als die trave.

petri heil euch noch!!!

vieleicht werde ich morgen früh auch mal los!!!


----------



## Adrian* (26. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hatte mich heute wieder mit den zwei Spinnfischern im Hafen getroffen, jeder von uns konnte so um die 20 Barsche gefangen, der eindeutig beste Köder war heute der Turbotail in Kaulbarsch...
Später dann auf Zander versucht aber nur Fehlbisse gehabt, ich auf en C Turbo in Grün Metallic und auf en Slottershad....
Einer konnte heute morgen en 60er Hecht auf en Mann's fangen..
Desweiter festgestellt das die Firleine Crystal nix ist...


----------



## Veit (26. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Zander55: Erstklassige Strecke! War ja echt ein geiler Tag für dich!

Leider ist der Zanderbestand hier nicht ganz so gut, aber ich war eben auch nochmal mit Angelkumpel Henni an der Saale. Einen 59er Zander hab ich dann immerhin auch gefangen auf 12er Kopyto in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz, Henni nix. Und wie ich festgestellt habe, wars sogar schon der 81ste Zander in diesem Jahr, habe meine "Drohung" :q  mindestens 80 Zander zu fangen also wahrgemacht.


----------



## kulti007 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@adrian

du hast die crystal angesprochen. was war denn los. hab mit

dem gedanken gespielt diese schnur zu kaufen#c



@veit

im nächsten jahr mußt du mir zeigen wie man zander fängt|rolleyes

so richtig funzt das nicht bei mir:c

hiermit habe ich mich gerade eingeladen :q:m:q

mfg


----------



## Veit (26. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ kulti: Gegen nen kleinen Trip an die Elbe im Raum Wittenberg/Dessau hab ich nix, da könnte man sich gerne mal treffen. War vor ein paar Wochen mal in diesem Bereich und konnte auf Anhieb einen Zander und einen Hecht fangen.


----------



## kulti007 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

danke das ist doch super :m

ich war noch mal in vockerode. aber da ging garnichts.
ist aber leider die einzige stelle die ich kenne

mfg


----------



## Veit (26. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ kulti: Da war ich auch.


----------



## trout (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin Jungs!

wirklich schöne Fänge, die ihr da gemacht habt.:m 

Und hier noch ein kurzes Statement zur letzten Woche von mir.
Freitag abend nochmal ander Saale gewesen, aber ausser einem Nachläufer nix gewesen. Hab bis weit in die Dunkelheit gefitschelt, aber irgenwie ließ sich nichts bewegen.
Samstag kam mir für einen Kurztripp über mittag was dazwisch, also konnte ich nur in Gedanken mit dem Hecht fighten. 

Sonntag zogs mich mich mit einem Kumpel einige Kilometer Saaleabwärts an ein schönes Wehr. Er verbuchte beim dritten Wurf im recht klaren Wasser einen zaghaften Zupfer auf einen 5cm Nils Master in Firetiger, konnte ihn aber nicht verwandeln. Nach mehrfache Köderrodeo aller Naturfarben durch die Kiste bekam ich auf einen Squirrel61 in ebenfalls Firetiger den ersten Döbel um die 50 dran. Damit war auch dieser Wobbler entjungfert. Zwei weitere mit ordentlcih Speck auf den Gräten folgten noch, die so zwischen 50 und 55 lagen auch auf den Squirrel. Stellenwechsel und ab in einen Schleusengraben. Nach einer kurzen Einweisung über die vorherschienden Gegebenheiten durch den Lokalmatador versuchte ich es an einer Stelle, wo "eigentlich immer Zander stehen". Beim dritten Wurf mit einem 8cm Kopyto in braunweißglitter kam auch schon der ersehnte Tock in die Rute. Der Anhieb sitzt, etwas bockig in der Gegenwehr, doch nach ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen verstummtem die Kopfstöße plötzlich und weg war der Kamerad. Also wieder nix gewesen. :c 
Trotz aller Versuche, ließ sich nichts mehr entlocken und es ging gegen Nachmittag wieder heimwärts. 

Machts besser Leute.

trout


----------



## räuchermännle (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo trout,

kaum sprach man darüber und dann hat`s wumm gemacht. War am letzten Freitag nochmal für "ne Stunde" am Main. 
Nachdem ich einige Zeit mit den Gummifischen gespielt habe und ich keinen einzigen Zocker hatte, hab ich mir gedacht mal wieder auf den guten alten Spinner zurückzugreifen. Vielleicht hat ja ein Barsch Mitleid mit mir.

Nach einigen Würfen hat`s geknallt. Gleich nach dem Biss hab ich nen richtigen hellen (und großen) Schatten im Wasser gesehen. Geil . . .Adrenalin. Der Kampf war heftig, dafür kurz. Und das war auch gut so. 

Ich hatte zuvor zwei Abrisse durch Hänger gehabt und kein Stahlvorfach mehr dabei. Und da ich es zum Einen auf Zander abgesehen hatte und ich zum Anderen die Strecke als nicht hechtversprechend hielt, machte ich ohne Stahl weiter.

Und dann hab ich ihn zu ersten Mal gesehen. Ok, es war nicht der erhoffte Herr Zander. Meister Esox hatte auf meinen Spinner gewartet. 

Der Hammer kommt jetzt. Der Hecht hatte meinen Spinner ziemlich tief im Maul, nichts ungewöhnliches. Nachdem ich den Hacken gelöst hab und wieder auswerfen wollte, hab ich vorsichtshalber (wegen dem fehlenden Stahlvorfach) meine geflochtene Schnur kontrolliert. Ein kurzer Ruck mit den bloßen Fingern hat gereicht und die Schnur war durch!!! Der Hecht hätte wahrscheinlich nur noch einmal richtig zappeln müssen, dann wäre er weg gewesen. Er wäre mit ziemlicher Sicherheit wegen dem tief sitzenden Hacken qualvoll eingegangen.

Aber ich wird wohl nicht mehr ohne Stahlvorfach an den Main gehen. Ach ja, und geregnet hat es natürlich die ganze Zeit.

Und mein erster Mainzander kommt auch noch. Das Ganze wäre noch nen Tick geiler gewesen, wenn Meister Fisch auf meinen Gufi gebissen hätte. Somit bleibe ich mit dieser technik weiterhin aber jungfräulich.

Gruß

räuchermännle

ach ja, der Hecht hatte schöne 73 cm.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Pro Stahlvorfach, ganz klar, gibt ja auch sehr dünne unauffällige.

Die Fireline Crystal also auch! :q 
Ich sage nur: Beware of Berkley Lines! :g


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich verwende seid Kurzem ein Kevlar-Stahlvorfach, das ist ein Kevlarmaterial mit eingearbeiteten Stahlfäden ist selbst mit einem scharfen Messer sehr schwer zu durchschneiden aber lässt sich Binden wie normale Geflochtene. Nachteil ist die mit 2,5 Kg geringe Tragkraft des ganzen bei etwa 40ger Durchmesser, dafür aber sehr flexibel.


----------



## carphunterNRW (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ok, war auch mal wieder los:

19.11.

1 Hecht auf Mepps Spinner mit hintergeschaltetem Kopyto, (war ein Test und hat gut geklappt, als der Hecht das erste Mal nicht richtig gehakt war und nach 5 Sekunden ausgeschlitzt war hat er nochmal zugeschlagen und den Köder komplett inhaliert.
Zum Vorschein kam ein fetter 78er.

25.11.

1 Hecht auf Köderfisch (18 cm), Nach ca. 1 Minute den Anschlag gesetzt und den kampfstarken 86er ausgedrillt. Als ich den Haken lösen wollte stellte ich fest, das dieser bereits raus war. Hatte also unglaublich viel Glück denn der Hecht hat ordentlich mit dem Kopf geschüttelt.


----------



## trout (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri @räuchermännle und @carphunterNRW

Da ihr beiden ja wieder mal richtig Schwein gehabt. Beim einen hings am letzten Zwirnsfaden und beim andern fallen die Haken gleich vom Fleisch. Mehl muss der Mensch haben. Ich wart auch wieder aufs Wochende um den Hecht endlich wieder fest am Schwanz zu packen.|supergri 

@Wallerschreck
2.5 kg Kev/Stahl ist wie mit ner 16er mono auf Karpfen zu angeln. Bei zu erwartendem Großfisch und Hängern wäre mir das echtzu riskant. 6kg sehe ich als Minimum zum Spinnfischen an. Ausserdem beiben beim Bruch von 1 oder 2 Stahlseelen durch einen spitzen Zahn oder Knick keine Sicherheit mehr. 
Meine Meinung

trout


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@trout
Ich gehe eigentlich immer gezielt auf Zander und da reicht das an sich aus 2,5 kg ist schon ne ordentliche Zugkraft die ein Fisch zum Zerreißen braucht. Bei nem richtigen Hänger ist die Tragkraft von der Schnur ziemlich Wurst ob du jetzt 30 Kg oder 2 Kg hast ist der Steinpackung am Rhein ziemlich Egal. Ich Verwende das Kevlar auch nur beim Ansitzangeln Spinnfischen tu ich am Rhein immer ohne spezielles Vorfach, am See wo ich mit Hecht rechnen muss nehme ich ein kurzes Fertigstahlvorfach un ersetze die Billigwirbel durch zuverlässige. Aber irgendwie verlier ich durch das Vorfach das Gefühl für die Gummiköder merke die Action dann einfach nicht mehr so gut. Und ich bilde mir sogar ein dass der Lauf durch das SV schlechter wird.

Ich war am WE mal wieder am See um es auf Zander zu versuchen aber da der relativ flach und schon recht kalt ist ging da garnichts denke ich werds nur noch am Strom versuchen dieses Jahr.


----------



## Veit (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Wallerschreck: 
Ich fische immer 7 oder 9 kg Stahlvorfächer und kann absolut nicht behaupten, dass damit der Kontakt zum Köder verloren geht. Das Problem muss bei dir woanders liegen. Bin auch der Meinung, dass man nicht unter 5 kg bei den Tragkräften gehen sollte. Die Zander störts nicht, wenn man mit angemessenen Vorfächern fischt (und damit meine ich Ü 5 kg)... Barsche sind zwar etwas heikler, aber auch davon habe ich in den heimischen Gewässern ein paar Exemplare um die 40 cm mit Stahlvorfach gefangen, von den Fangergebnissen am Bodden mal ganz zu schweigen, wobei das sicherlich nicht ohne weiteres auf "normale" Gewässer übertragen werden kann. 

@ räuchermännle: Sei froh, dass du diese Erfahrung früh genug gemacht hast und großes Glück hattest.


----------



## Veit (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ trout: Vielleicht solltest du mal die Schärfe deiner Haken zum Zanderangeln überprüfen. Ist wirklich sehr auffällig, bislang hab ich deinen Fangberichten nur von einem maßigen Zander gelesen, den du in den vergangenen Wochen mal gelandet hast, dafür aber regelmäßig von welchen die ausgeschlitzt sind. Komisch! Mir schlitzt zwar auch ab und an mal ein Zander aus, die meisten bekomme ich aber aus dem Wasser raus. Eine so miserable Verlust-Landungs-Quote würde mir wirklich zu denken geben, zumal Zander eigentlich keine großen Kämpfer sind und im Normalfall wesentlich seltener im Drill verloren gehen als Hechte.


----------



## trout (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit

War mir ja klar, das sowas irgendwann kommt.
Ist mir eigentlich auch vollkommen unverständlich. 
Muss wohl echt die Sch... an der Rute haben oder es fehlt halt die Routine wie bei dir. Gut der letzte 78er saß superfest im Maulwinkel, aber bei den anderen war stellenweise Dummheit und Pech gepaart. 

Einer kam als Nachläufer, knallte mir beim Rausheben auf den Gufi und flüchtete in die fast geschlossene Bremse. Das gleiche war mir schonmal Wochen vorher mit einem Spinner am Einzelhaken von einem Wehrschuss herunter passiert. Beides waren gute Fische gewesen. Zum Hechten mag ich eher eine straffere einstellung. Eh die Bremse auf ist vergeht zu viel Zeit und der Fisch macht winkewinke, gerade vor den Füßen. #h 
Der von Gestern hing wahrscheinlich nur am Angshaken. 
Das sind die Scheiß Gamakatsu Dinger, die keinen richtigen Widerhaken besitzen und sich ab und an auch mal aufbiegen und sind somit sehr releasefreundlich gestaltet. Aufgebogen war da gestern nix und alles scharf.

Zurück zum Fisch von gestern:
Biss beim dritten Zupfer in der Absinkphase in 25m Entfernung in ca.2m Wassertiefe, Anhieb sitzt, das Tierchen löste sich vom Grund, machte 2,3 heftige Kopfstöße, kam 3-4m bockig auf mich zu geschwommen und war auch schon wieder wieder weg. Gut ich hätte vielleicht doch nicht mit dem schweren Knüppel (Kev-Turbo Spin 35g) arbeiten sollen, aber mein Kupel meinte die Stelle bringt auch oft gute Welse hervor. Ich sah zwar keine unmittelbare Gefahr, aber bei sowas geh ich kein Risiko ein und will kein Kampf auf Biegen und Brechen mit einem LD Release an zu schwachem Gerät. Mit Wobblern auf Z hab ich die Probleme nie gehabt, die hingen bisher alle super.
Bei leichten Zupfern, oder Fehlbissen auf die Gummischwänze kann man nicht viel machen und muss damit leben. Entweder wars nicht der richtige Gummi, oder es liegt an was anderem (Kopf, Führung).

Auch fachkundiger Beistand aus den verschiedendsten Reihen war mitunter ratlos. Ne richtige hatte bisher keiner parat.
Mach ich die Bremse weiter auf, beschwert sich der Nachbar, warum die so weich eingetellt ist und bei jedem Hänger losrattert. Wie man's macht, macht man's falsch.#d 
Ich bin ja nicht der einzige, der Fische verliert, und komm manchmal vor Heulen über die Verlustquote nicht in den Schlaf, aber es kann sein dass ich durch 15 jahre fast ausschließlicher die Hechtangelei meinen Stil versaut hab und ihn erst zandertauglich machen muss. Ich nehm es als Schicksal an und hoff nächstes Jahr auf Besserung. An sonsten fische ich eine Quantum Energy Ti-Kev mit 15-45g. Vielleicht ein bischen zu weich in der Spitze und kann auch ein Grund sein, dass ich von den 7 oder 8 potentiellen Zandern der letzten drei Monate gerademal zwei am Ufer hatte. Bei den anderen war es wie gesagt nur kurze Drillbekanntschaften vor den Füßen, oder zerrissene Gummifische, Nachläufer, Fehlbisse ... Der Saalefluch halt. Die Mulde hat nie Probleme bei Gummi gemacht.
Im Stillwasser gibts die Probleme auch nie und ich konnte bisher fast alle Zander sauber haken und landen, ob vertikal, wobbler, oder Gummi. Barsche machen mir auch keine Probleme und die werden ja nicht umsonst als sehr heikle Drillkameraden verschrien.

Zerbrich dir nicht den Kopf, aber an den Haken kann es ME nicht liegen. Die sind und bleiben Spitz. Ich hab einfach nur Sch... an der Rute und muss zandermäßig dazulernen.

trout


----------



## Birger (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi trout,
ich helfe dir:
1. welche Gufigröße und welche Jigköpfe verwendest du?
2. Nimm eine härtere Rute! Mein Tipp ist: ist der Haken durch die Platte genagelt, kann nichts mehr schief gehen, da hat eine Bremse beim Anhieb nichts zu suchen. Anhieb durchziehen und dann passt das. 
Ich hab  früher auch wesentlich mehr Zander im Drill mit weichen Ruten verloren, das liegt aber daran, dass die Haken garnicht erst ins Maul eindringen, wenn man rumlullert. Gerade Jighaken müssen oben durchs Maul und fassen daher schwerer als ein Drilling, der überall hängen bleiben kann.


----------



## Waagemann (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri an die Fänger der geilen Zander davon träum ich schon lange#q !

War am Sonntag noch´ne Runde mit boardi Blackfox hat auch gut funktioniert aber im Mini-Format#c  2Stück von ca.55cm(also die die mann vor ca. 1 Jahr besetzt hat...oder?)!naja vielleicht gibt´s da auch nichts mehr über 70;+  aber wir geben unser Bestes!

Mfg waagemann|wavey: und blackwelpe​


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

birger und ich predigen das ja sowieso die ganze zeit. anschlagen is was für weicheier, anknüppeln oder anreißen wäre besser. und zwar immer! aussteiger im drill, das kenne ich nicht, das passiert mir bei allen fischen die ich im jahr fange vielleicht 1-3 mal, bei birger siehts genauso aus. und die male, wo einer abgeht, das weiß ich meistens vorher, wenn ich nen biss verpennt habe z.b., was eben mal vorkommt. und zur rutenhärte: |sagnix  nur das zander nen hartes maul haben und es,wenn man auf entfernung nen biss hat, nicht unbedingt weicher wird. ich weiß, ne rute mit weniger wg, die weniger hart ist, damit macht der drill ja soooo viel mehr spaß...also ich habe lieber nen kurzen, kompromisslosen drill und nen schönen fisch in der hand als permanent aussteiger. und wenn man nen fisch ordentlich knüppelt und es nicht gerade nen 40ger zander ;-) ist, geben die oft mehr gas. gerade birger hat im herbst bei uns die erfahrung damit gemacht, als er im seerosenfeld auf hechte geangelt hat. die hatten um die 60cm, die hat er regelrecht rausgedroschen und die haben herrlich gekämpft. barsch ist der einzige fisch, wo ich sagen würde, dass man auch gut mit ner weichen rute darauf angeln kann. bei hecht und zander is in meinen augen hart überlegen!

so, warte auf den nächsten thread zu diesem thema, oder ne frage in irgendeinem thread dazu, ich poste gern weiter das gleiche und irgendwann hats ja bestimmt auch jeder verstanden ))


----------



## trout (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Birger schrieb:


> Hi trout,
> ich helfe dir:
> 1. welche Gufigröße und welche Jigköpfe verwendest du?


Alles was die Läden hergeben und mit dem die andern auch fangen. KopytoClassic8cm (3/0); KopytoClassic11cm(4/0)(weniger); KopytoRiver12cm(4/0); KopytoRiver14cmlaminiert(4/0+5/0); Mann'sShad10cm(4/0); Renosky15cm(Drachko); Walley Assasins10cm(3/0); TrickfischSoftshad10cm(Darachko 2xDrilling 6); TrickfischSoftshad14cm(Drachko 2x Drilling 4)
und in den Schwanz meist ne Rassel. Jigköppe mit 10-17g sind die Regel. An den Ködern liegt es nicht glaub ich, da ich ja Bisse bekomme. Daher ist Pkt.2 für mich einleuchtender.



Birger schrieb:


> 2. Nimm eine härtere Rute! Mein Tipp ist: ist der Haken durch die Platte genagelt, kann nichts mehr schief gehen, da hat eine Bremse beim Anhieb nichts zu suchen. Anhieb durchziehen und dann passt das.
> Ich hab früher auch wesentlich mehr Zander im Drill mit weichen Ruten verloren, das liegt aber daran, dass die Haken garnicht erst ins Maul eindringen, wenn man rumlullert. Gerade Jighaken müssen oben durchs Maul und fassen daher schwerer als ein Drilling, der überall hängen bleiben kann.


 
Das mit dem Nageln kann sein. Hab schon einiges gehört von den hier üblichen "Knüppeln". Aber müssen es gleich die XH's von Shimano sein, sei es Speedmaser oder Diaflash. Find ich gelinde gesagt übertrieben schwere Kaliber zum Zanderangeln. Ein Aufladen fürs Werfen mit kleinen Ködern gibts da ME gar nicht mehr.
Man Bedenke vor Jahren wurde auf die klassische Diaflash mit Vollkork bombig Zander gefangen und war ja nun richtig schwabbelig gebaut (so eine hab ich auch noch rumstehen und verstaubt).
Behaltet mal euer Beileid lieber. Mal gucken, was die nächste Steutererklärung oder Weihnachten abwirft.
Hilft wohl alles nix und in Zukunft heißt es halt immer feste druff auf dass der Haken tief in den Knorpel rutscht. Aber vor Überraschungsbissen unter der Rutenspitze ist man IMHO mit dem Gerät dann erst recht nicht mehr sicher. 

trout


----------



## kulti007 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> @ kulti: Da war ich auch.




jetzt willst du mich aber verars... #c

da gibs doch gar keine zander |kopfkrat |rolleyes

das einzige was da gut funktioniert ist köder abreißen |uhoh:

verrate mir mal bitte an welcher bune es am besten ist

bitte, bitte  also versorge mich mit infos :m


----------



## zander55 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke für die Glückwünsche und natürlich Petri den anderen Fängern!

@ trout
Ich fisch selber ne Shimano Beastmaster in der H Version und für Köder bis 12 cm und Bleiköpfen bis 20 g ist die vollkommen ausreichend. Der anhieb kommt gut durch und Verluste im Drill kommen nur sehr selten vor. Wichtig ist es auch immer zu Prüfen, ob der Haken noch richtig scharf ist, gerade nach Hängern in der Steinpackung. da hier der Haken schnell stumpf wird und nicht mehr richtig in das harte Zandermaul eindringen kann. 

@ all
War wieder am Rhein und es lief ganz gut. Hatte kurz nachdem ich angefangen hatte einen Fehlbiss auf Kopyto, der mir dann einen Wurf später leider abriss. Dann tat sich lange nichts mehr, ich suchte weiter nach den Zandern und konnte einige Zeit Später wieder einen Biss verbuchen den ich sofort mit einem harten Anschlag quittierte. War ein Zander von 55 cm und ein paar Würfe später folgte ein 61er. Beide bissen auf einen orange-roten Kopyto. An der Stelle tat sich dann aber nichts mehr und so zog ich weiter. An einer anderen Stelle, kurz vor der Steinpackung, konnte noch einen Biss verzeichnen der sich als 64 cm langer Zander entpuppte, der auf Sandra Biss.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

kulti007: genau da wo man abreißt stehen sie, mitten drinnen im schrott und da heißt es: gaaaanz leichte köpfe ran, schön zuppeln und üben üben üben, bis man jeden hänger vom biss unterscheiden kann. und dann die kleinen hänger losschießen. erstens bieten hänger den zandern deckung und zweitens geben die meisten an sonen plätzen auf, viele haben keinen bock auf abreißen. ich würde für jeden zander 10 abreißen und irgendwann reißt man einfach weniger ab. gaaanz knapp über den hängern kurbeln kann auch gut laufen, wenn man zuviel schiss hat, auzureißen. also, viel glück!

@trout: genau, einfach mal wie ein bekloppter anschlagen, von mir aus zweimal :-D probiers! hast ja wohl gute stellen mit fisch!!!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Pro Stahlvorfach, ganz klar, gibt ja auch sehr dünne unauffällige.
> 
> Die Fireline Crystal also auch! :q
> Ich sage nur: Beware of Berkley Lines! :g


 
D A N K E ! ! ! 
Endlich mal einer der mir aus der seele spricht!!!
Fireline?? lass´sein!!!
habe letztes jahr mal die zoom 7 zum testen geholt und muß sagen mit der schnur bin ich höchst zufrieden...
fische ne 0,06 er (8,4 kg!!!) auf mefo und zander und ne 0,12ér zum schleppen auf ´m großen plöner und pilken auf der ostsee...

ne fireline hat gerade mal einen mefosaison am brotdener ufer durchgehalten(durch dir vielen steine) die zoom 7 sieht immernoch aus wie neu 

also für mich steht fest: nie wieder fireline...

grüße
mirco


----------



## Adrian* (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Boot angler schrieb:


> also für mich steht fest: nie wieder fireline...




So siehts aus!!! #6


----------



## Raabiat (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Adrian* schrieb:


> So siehts aus!!! #6



Fireline ist ein Drahtseil!!!
Neu gekauft ist die so steif wie ein Klingeldraht....
Wenn sie aber eingefischt ist, dann gehts eigentlich. Das Problem ist nur: man kann sie definitiv nicht auf ner Baitcaster einfischen weil dieser steife Draht nicht zum werfen geeignet ist...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, genau!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-D so viele meiner meinung, das gabs hier in diesem board noch nie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lasst weiterfeiern, wer schließt sich an, ohne das der freudentaumel unterbrochen wird?!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veit (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ trout: Naja, so wie dus beschreibst ist wohl in der Tat viel Pech dabei. Meiner Meinung nach reicht es aus eine relativ harte zu benutzen wobei es auch kein absoluter Prügel sein muss. Ein kräftiger Anhieb versteht sich ja von selbst. Ansonsten kann ich Bubbel und Birger nur beipflichten, dass die Bremse so gut wie zu sein sollte. Ich habe sie im Normalfall immer nahezu vollständig zugedreht, so dass es zumindest unmöglich ist, dass beim Anhieb bereits Schnur gegeben wird. Meiner Meinung nach darf die Bremse nur bei Hechten und Zander über 80 cm überhaupt Schnur geben, alles was kleiner ist kann man mit ner geflochtenen Schnur meistens einfach rausleiern. Es gibt natürlich Ausnahmen, hatte ja vor ein paar Wochen auch mal sonen Kampfhecht von knappen 80 cm, der trotz meiner eher harten Drillart fast fünf Minuten bis zur Landung gebraucht hat, aber das war in der Hinsicht wirklich ein außergewöhnlicher Fisch. Bei allzuharten Fluchten lockere ich die Bremse im Drill natürlich auch noch, aber bei den meisten Hechten und Zander, die man in unseren Breiten fängt ist das (leider  ) nicht erforderlich. Denke aber mit Tipps kann ich mich ja bei dir zurückhalten, insgesamt fängste ja doch sehr gut, war mir bloß mit den häufig verlorenenen Zandern aufgefallen. Bei den Fischen, die kurz vor den Füßen beißen gebe ich dir völlig recht, die gehen irgendwie öfters mal verloren (is jedenfalls bei mir so), so war mir vor ein paar Wochen auch mal ein Ü80-Zander durch die Lappen gegangen. Ist aber an der Saale gerade in letzter Zeit auch immer ein schmaler Grat auf dem man sich bewegt. Zumindest ich habe häufig nur ein - maximal fünf Bisse (das ist dann für mich schon wirklich viel) pro Angeltag auf Gummi, manchmal auch gar keinen. Wenn die nicht perfekt hängen, hat man halt Pech gehabt. In den letzten Wochen ging der Trend bei mir allerdings dahin, dass die Bisse oft knallhart waren und die Fehlbiss/Verlustrate recht gering. Im Sommer gabs an bestimmten Stellen wesentlich mehr Bisse, aber die Landungsquote war im Verhältniss dazu sehr schlecht. Ganz schlimm wars an der Elbe, aber teilweise auch an der Saale.
Naja, wie dem auch sei, wünsche dir auf jeden Fall in nächster Zeit mehr Glück mit den Stachelrittern  , Hechte fängste ja auch so ziemlich viele :m .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

|jump: 

Was man nicht alles so auslöst, und sei es nen kleinen wohlaufgestauten Erdrutsch. 
Schaut mal in meine Signatur, der Spruch paßt zu den Berkley 
Schnüren wie die ....

@bubbel2000
Steffen, welche Stroft meinste denn, die GTM oder GTP? so is das unklar. |wavey: 
Wobei: erstmal muß jemand ja auch die Chance haben die Leine zu probieren.

@Veit, der sich dazwischen geschoben hat:
"Kampfhechte" sind geil! #6


----------



## Veit (27. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Kulti: Nee, is keine Verar... 
War da zum ersten Mal überhaupt Spinnfischen (für ca. 3 Stunden) und habe gleich einen maßigen Zander gefangen und einen Hecht. Is in einer der Buhnen gewesen, wo die ehemaligen Kraftwerksausläufe sind. Welche weiß ich nun auch nicht mehr genau. Vielleicht isses nur Glück gewesen, die Einheimischen sagten mir nämlich, dass da in der Tat eher selten Zander gefangen werden. Allerdings schenke ich solchen Aussagen auch nicht so gerne Glauben. Viele wollen einfach bloß, dass du nicht wieder kommst oder schicken dich mit Absicht an schlechte Stellen, weil sie halt nicht wollen, dass du ihnen "ihre" Fische wegfängst.
Wiegesagt, nächstes Jahr lasse ich mich gerne auf nen weiteren Versuch dort ein und du bist eingeladen mich zu begleiten! 

Aja @ zander55: Wiedermal Petri zur super Strecke. Bei mir war heute leider ne Nullnummer.


----------



## Raabiat (28. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> (..)
> Wiegesagt, nächstes Jahr lasse ich mich gerne auf nen weiteren Versuch dort ein und du bist eingeladen mich zu begleiten! (...)


huiuiui.....wie gütig #t:q

@det: die graue, geflochtene Stroft (weiss nich ob GTM oder GTP) ist die weichste Schnur die ich in der Hand hatte. Ich glaub die ist von kleinen chinesischen Kinderhänden aus Seide handgeklöppelt worden :q Echt ne Hammerschnur#6 allerdings auch preislich ein Hammer!


----------



## Bernhard* (28. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Raabiat schrieb:


> huiuiui.....wie gütig #t:q
> 
> @det: die graue, geflochtene Stroft (weiss nich ob GTM oder GTP) ist die weichste Schnur die ich in der Hand hatte. Ich glaub die ist von kleinen chinesischen Kinderhänden aus Seide handgeklöppelt worden :q Echt ne Hammerschnur#6 allerdings auch preislich ein Hammer!


 
1. GTP
2. Made in Germany
3. teuer - aber Hallo
4. weich - aber sicher
5. Tragkraft - naja


----------



## Raabiat (28. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



burn77 schrieb:


> 1. GTP
> 2. Made in Germany
> 3. teuer - aber Hallo
> 4. weich - aber sicher
> 5. Tragkraft - naja



zu 1. Danke...
zu 2. von chinesischen Kindern in Deutschlands Hinterhöfen aus Seide handgeklöppelt
zu 3. |uhoh:
zu 4. weich wie feinster Kashmir:q
zu 5. kann ich nicht beurteilen#c

Danke Burni, für deine stellungnahme :q


----------



## Bubbel2000 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

also ob die geflochtene oder die mono, ich finde stroft klasse. wieviel die trägt, mir wurscht, die 6kg schnur is ausreichend, birger hat damit nun auch aufm bodden 23ger gummis gefischt und ja gut gefangen. die is echt schön geschmeidig und sieht immer aus wie neu, egal wie oft ich fische. und der preis is mir erst recht banane, ich würd auch das doppelte zahlen, solange ich mich nicht aufregen muss, dass meine schnur mir nach ein paar mal angeln nicht mehr gefällt. und das es andere schnüre gibt, die billiger sind und auch ok, mag alles sein, ich werd aber erstmal bei der stroft bleiben. so, aber hier mal lieber nicht über schnur labern, oder??? :-D wollt nur antworten, da gefragt!

und det: probieren??? die schnur kann man gleich kaufen und sich laaaange freuen :-D


----------



## Tisie (28. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Trout,



trout schrieb:


> Das sind die Scheiß Gamakatsu Dinger, die keinen richtigen Widerhaken besitzen und sich ab und an auch mal aufbiegen und sind somit sehr releasefreundlich gestaltet.


ich habe mit Gamakatsu-Haken durchweg nur sehr positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei meiner letzten Zandertour habe ich diese Drillinge in Größe 6 und 8 als Stinger ausprobiert und das mit gutem Erfolg. Die Haken sind sauscharf und da biegt auch nichts auf. Wichtig ist auch der Jighaken selbst .. ich habe sehr gute Erfahungen mit denen von ProfiBlinker gemacht, auch die selbstgegossenen Bleiköpfe auf den roten VMC-Haken von meinem Kumpel sind sehr gut. Den Billig-Ramsch (z.B. 25 Bleiköpfe für 4,95€) kannst Du in der Pfeife rauchen!

Bez. Rute und Anhieb ist dem:



Birger schrieb:


> Nimm eine härtere Rute! Mein Tipp ist: ist der Haken durch die Platte genagelt, kann nichts mehr schief gehen, da hat eine Bremse beim Anhieb nichts zu suchen. Anhieb durchziehen und dann passt das.
> Ich hab früher auch wesentlich mehr Zander im Drill mit weichen Ruten verloren, das liegt aber daran, dass die Haken garnicht erst ins Maul eindringen, wenn man rumlullert.



und dem:



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> birger und ich predigen das ja sowieso die ganze zeit. anschlagen is was für weicheier, anknüppeln oder anreißen wäre besser. und zwar immer! aussteiger im drill, das kenne ich nicht, das passiert mir bei allen fischen die ich im jahr fange vielleicht 1-3 mal, bei birger siehts genauso aus. und die male, wo einer abgeht, das weiß ich meistens vorher, wenn ich nen biss verpennt habe



eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Also, gute Hardware (das ist hier wörtlich gemeint ) und ein schneller, harter Anhieb - that's it.

Nur wenn die Zander richtig schlecht drauf sind, dann kannst Du bei jedem Zupfer anprügeln und keiner bleibt hängen. Manchmal kommt es mir so vor, als ob die den Köder nur mit geschlossenem Maul anstubbsen und sich drohend ("Wirst Du wohl verschwinden!" ) über den Köder stellen. Das würde zumindest die in solchen Situationen manchmal von außen gehakten Zander (meist von unten im Unterkiefer) erklären. Ein Wechsel der Führungsweise und ein leicht verzögerter Anhieb bringen da manchmal was und verhindern außerdem das Reißen der Fische.

@zander55: Petri Heil zu Deinen regelmäßigen Fängen! Das machst Du ja mit der gleichen schönen Beständigkeit, wie im Sommer mit den Karpfen #6 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Archivar91 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



zander55 schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche und natürlich Petri den anderen Fängern!
> 
> 
> @ all
> War wieder am Rhein und es lief ganz gut. Hatte kurz nachdem ich angefangen hatte einen Fehlbiss auf Kopyto, der mir dann einen Wurf später leider abriss. Dann tat sich lange nichts mehr, ich suchte weiter nach den Zandern und konnte einige Zeit Später wieder einen Biss verbuchen den ich sofort mit einem harten Anschlag quittierte. War ein Zander von 55 cm und ein paar Würfe später folgte ein 61er. Beide bissen auf einen orange-roten Kopyto. An der Stelle tat sich dann aber nichts mehr und so zog ich weiter. An einer anderen Stelle, kurz vor der Steinpackung, konnte noch einen Biss verzeichnen der sich als 64 cm langer Zander entpuppte, der auf Sandra Biss.


 

Petri zu schönen Fängen. Ich hätte an Dich eine Frage: wo fischst Du denn am Rhein? Wie sieht denn eigentlich die Stelle bei Dir da aus? Ist das ein Buhnenfeld oder irgendwas, was sich einem Hafen ähnelt mit wenig Strom, oder einfach eine offene Stelle mit viel Strom? Wie wirft man denn, wenn man einfach im Fluss einen Zander erwischen möchte: vom Buhnenkopf, ins Buhnenfeld? Bisher habe ich auf GuFi immer nur hinter einer Buhne in die Ruckströmung geworfen, das bringt aber bei weitem nicht immer Erfolg. Gibt es da noch andere Methoden für den Zander im Rhein?

Danke im voraus


----------



## trout (28. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mensch Jungs, ihr macht euch ja vielleicht Sorgen. Die Geister die ich rief...

Ich hatte glaub ich schon erwähnt, dass der Hecht aufgrund der Verbreitung mein Brotfisch Nummer Eins ist und der Zander "nur" potentieller Beifang darstellt. Intensiver befasse ich mich mit der gezielten Zanderspinnerei erst seit ein paar Monaten (genauergesagt seit meinem Eintritt ins AB). Vorher wars nur ab und zu ein wenig Vertikal und Larifariangelei, wenn man mal Lust hatte.



Tisie schrieb:


> ....ich habe mit Gamakatsu-Haken durchweg nur sehr positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei meiner letzten Zandertour habe ich diese Drillinge in Größe 6 und 8 als Stinger ausprobiert und das mit gutem Erfolg. Die Haken sind sauscharf und da biegt auch nichts auf. ...


 
Aber am Hakenfassen kanns nicht so recht liegen, da ich mit dem beim Hechtfischen recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Das die Teile super scharf sind kann ich bestätigen. Die kleben förmlich am Fleisch. Das Hechtmaul verträgt die Haken sehr gut und die Verlustrate an den Teilen ist äußerst gering. Ich mache dir gerne vor, wie man an hängerträchtigen Gewässern ohne weiteres die Gamakatsus aufbiegt.  Ich finde Hechtmäuler auch weniger knochig als die vom Zander und die nicht zu verachtende Fleischauflage im Bereich der Maulspalte ist auch nicht schlecht für den Halt.

Hier mal ein nicht ohne Grund selten befischtes Gewässer vom Typ "Händlerglück":

http://img297.*ih.us/img297/5342/pc110376aao3.jpghttp://img297.*ih.us/img297/5342/pc110376aao3.jpg

Alle loben immer die superkleinen Widerhaken, aber ich gehe immer mehr davon ab zumal ich glaub viele Zander und Barsche gehen verloren, wenn sich das Hakenloch im Kiefer langsam losgaddelt und ein Richtungswechsel oder Sprung den Haken entlastet. Eine Meerforelle lacht sich einen über einen kleinen Widerhaken und verabschiedet sich bei etwas schwereren Eisen oder Wobblern nicht selten, wobei ich bei Mefos immer mehr auf die VMC Outbarbs zurückgreife.
Gamakatsus sind beim Hechtfischen für mich die erste Wahl. beim Zanderfischen werd ich mal ein wenig probieren müssen. 
Ower Haken sind vom Design vergleichbar, werden also auch nicht besser abschneiden.
http://img179.*ih.us/img179/2433/gamakatsudh4.jpg



Tisie schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auch der Jighaken selbst .. ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit denen von ProfiBlinker gemacht, auch die selbstgegossenen Bleiköpfe auf den roten VMC-Haken von meinem Kumpel sind sehr gut. Den Billig-Ramsch (z.B. 25 Bleiköpfe für 4,95€) kannst Du in der Pfeife rauchen!


 
So einen Billigschrott fass ich nichtmal mit den Händen an, schongar damit zu angeln verbietet mir die persönlich Ethik. 
Meine Jighaken sind durchweg scharf. Wenn ich Hänger habe klemmen die meistens am Kopf und stumpfe Haken gehen in den Müll. Nachschärfen geht nicht hab ich festgestelt. Ich werd die Jighaken in Zukunft aber weiter abstehen lassen, d.h. die Bogenöffnung größer lassen als normal. Es gibt ja noch diese VMC's mit den 3 kleinen Widerhaken, die reiben eher das Maul auf und verhindern am wenigsten das rausrutschen des Hakens.
Harter Knüppel und feste Bremse ist dann wohl das, was man mitnehmen muss aus dieser Runde. 
Dan nochmal an alle für die beigesteuerten Kommentare.
In diesem Sinne Ende der Diskussion und zurück zum Thema Fische zu posten.

trout

|closed:


----------



## fantazia (28. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

moin,
geiles gewässer!!dort würd ich auch gern mal fischen|supergri
bei uns gibs auch son ähnliches.leider is dort angeln verboten:c


----------



## Franz_16 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi,
war letztes WE mal auf Zander unterwegs.

Konnte gegen 23 Uhr einen 4 pfündigen Zander auf Köderfisch verhaften.
Mein Kumpel Tom erwischte gegen 3.30 Uhr einen 6 Pfünder, ebenfalls auf Köderfisch.
Kurz vor 8 Uhr vergriff sich nochmal ein 65er Hecht an meinem Köfi.


----------



## Tisie (28. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Trout,



trout schrieb:


> Alle loben immer die superkleinen Widerhaken, aber ich gehe immer mehr davon ab zumal ich glaub viele Zander und Barsche gehen verloren, wenn sich das Hakenloch im Kiefer langsam losgaddelt und ein Richtungswechsel oder Sprung den Haken entlastet. Eine Meerforelle lacht sich einen über einen kleinen Widerhaken und verabschiedet sich bei etwas schwereren Eisen oder Wobblern nicht selten, wobei ich bei Mefos immer mehr auf die VMC Outbarbs zurückgreife.


sorry, aber da muß ich widersprechen, denn ich habe diesbez. ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich fische mit der Fliege sehr oft widerhakenlos bzw. mit angedrücktem Widerhaken und verliere nicht mehr Fische, als mit Widerhaken. Gegen einen großen Widerhaken spricht vor allem der größere Kraftaufwand, der nötig ist, um den Haken überhaupt bis über den Widerhaken eindringen zu lassen. Außerdem ist bei einem großen Widerhaken das Hakenloch im Maul von vornherein größer als bei einem kleinen Widerhaken, das ist also auch kein Vorteil. Viel wichtiger für eine kleine Aussteigerquote ist ein forcierter Drill mit richtiger Rutenhaltung und eine Rute mit schnellem Rückstellvermögen. Nur so bleibt bei wilden Kopfschüttlern, Richtungswechseln und dergleichen noch genügend Restspannung, damit die Schnur nicht schlaff wird - denn dadurch schlitzen die meisten Fische aus. Viele Angler trauen ihrem Gerät auch viel zu wenig zu und machen die Rute im Drill nicht mal ansatzweise richtig krumm, naja ... ein guter Ansatz sind auch die Outbarb-Haken, da der Druck beim Aushebeln des Hakens durch den Fisch bei denen genau den Widerhaken belastet.

OK, genug Klug*******rei für heute ... Du machst das schon alles richtig 

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Schönes Gewässer, da würde ich gerne mal fischen. Hast den tollen Hecht dort gefangen?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@fantazia: ich denke mal, du redest vom bruch nahe der schwentine in malente, oder??? Mein lieber mann, da würde ich sofort mit nem wobbler an der oberfläche angeln und da is sicherlich hecht zuholen. da habe ich schon vor großen fette plötzen keinen grund mehr gesehen, ALLES voll mit weißfischen. aber wie du schon sagst, angeln verboten:-D


----------



## fantazia (28. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> @fantazia: ich denke mal, du redest vom bruch nahe der schwentine in malente, oder??? Mein lieber mann, da würde ich sofort mit nem wobbler an der oberfläche angeln und da is sicherlich hecht zuholen. da habe ich schon vor großen fette plötzen keinen grund mehr gesehen, ALLES voll mit weißfischen. aber wie du schon sagst, angeln verboten:-D


kurz vor malente(oder is man dort schon in malente drin?)da bei der tanke auf der rechten straßenseite.
da wo im winter immer alle schlittschuh laufen.
aber echt schade das man dort nich angeln darf
das riecht dort förmlich nach hechten|supergri
müssten ja dicke klopper drin sein.
weisst du eigentlich was das is?
sieht ja irgendwie nur wie nee überschwemmte wiese aus.


----------



## HD4ever (28. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

nix großes *heute* ... trotzdem genialer Vormittag :k
2 Barsche 35 und 37
3 Zander 49, 51 und 60 cm ....


----------



## zander55 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Archivar91: 
Die Stelle ist eine Hafeneinfahrt, das Wasser dort ist ziemlich tief. Die Strömungsverhältnisse sind sehr unterschiedlich, von stehenden Wasser bis hin zu schnell strömenden Wasser ist hier alles vorhanden. Am besten fang ich in der leichter Strömung bishin zum ruhigen Wasser. Köder sind in der Regel Gummifische.

@all:
War heute wieder am Rhein und konnte zwei Zander von 61 cm und 62 cm auf gelbe Sandra fangen. Hatte aber viel Pech, da mir zwei weiter Zander, im Drill noch ausgestiegen sind und ich mir immer noch nicht erklären kann warum. Der Haken war Scharf war und der Anhieb wie immer voll durchgezogen.


----------



## Veit (28. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute abend an der Saale und nach dem gestrigen Flop versuchte ichs wieder an einem anderen Spot wo auch mehr los war. Der erste Biss ließ bloß wenige Minuten auf sich warten, aber es war -nach langer Zeit mal wieder- ein fetter Döbel von gut 50 cm. Nachdem sich dann über längere Zeit nichts mehr tat fing ich dann aber den eigentlichen Zielfisch. Ein 54er Zander! Danach hatte ich noch einen guten Biss, bei dem allerdings nur der Schwanz des Gummifischs abgebissen wurde. Vermute aber eher, das dies ein Hecht war. Alles in allem wesentlich mehr los als am Vorabend, wo ich nicht einen Zupfer hatte. Köder war ein 8 cm Kopyto in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz.
Fotos gibts diesmal ausnahmsweise nicht, da ich feststellen musste, dass der Akku der Cam leer war.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (29. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hab zum Geburtstag ne neue Digi Cam bekommen (Pentax Optio W20)
Musste natürlich gleich ans Wasser um mal zu testen ob da auch gute Bilder bei Rauskommen .
Also an den ersten hotspot :





Und es dauerte nicht lange da bekam ich schon die ersten fehlattacken und kurze Zeit später hing auch schon der erste Hecht am Sickly











zwar kein Riese aber immerhin ca. 60cm .
Danach hatte ich noch nen ca. 75er an nem Abu Tormentor , den kann man auf den Bildern leider kaum erkennen da es schon recht dunkel war . Außerdem musst ich den haken im Wasser lösen , da der 2. Drilling so im nacken saß das mit ne Handlandung zu riskant war .

Für nur mal kurz ne Stunde ans Wasser also n garnichtmal so schlechtes Ergebnis .


----------



## Junger Dorschler (29. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

schöne fische alle samt#6 Perti den Fängern ich muss wohl auch mal wieder los....


----------



## Bernhard* (29. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Hab zum Geburtstag ne neue Digi Cam bekommen ....



Na, dann wünsch ich doch an dieser Stelle alles Gute nachträglich!|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri @Kochtoppangler, die einhändigen Dunkelfotos sind ja für die Bedingungen richtig gut, hauptsache die Kamera ist schnell, und das schönste Geburtstagsgeschenk ist das so ja wohl auch. :m

Das hört sich auch an, als wenn die Hechte noch besser loslegen als gestern, obwohl ich mich ja wahrlich nicht beklagen kann.
(Langer) Bericht extra unter: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=89751

Wäre ja toll wenn die esoxischen Jungs und Mädels mal wieder so richtig beissen würden, seit der Kälteflaute im August (Scheinwinter) ist es eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich gut gewesen (hier), da täte ein wirklicher Hechtherbst mit mehreren Bissen pro Stunde mal wirklich wieder gut, wenigstens ein paar Tage bitte, Petrus! #6


----------



## Kochtoppangler (29. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Det : Denn musst mal hier vorbeikommen , mehrere Bisse pro Stunde dürften kein problem sein , und hin und wieder bleibt auch mal einer hängen . Durchschnittsgröße ist allerdings "nur" 60 - 70 cm .


----------



## Veit (29. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Habe heute zum ersten Mal versucht richtig gezielt einen Stillwasser-Zander auf Kunstköder zu fangen. Hatte zwar schon ein paar wenige Zanderfänge in Seen gemacht, aber immer eher zufällig.
Nun mein heutiger Erfolg war eine Fast-Nullnummer, womit ich aber ehrlichgesagt auch gerechnet hatte, da man das Gewässer auch nicht einfach mal so in zwei Stunden knacken kann. Auf einen 8er Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz konnte ich einen Biss verbuchen, der sich als 30er Babyhecht entpuppte. Werde es aber auf jeden Fall noch auf weitere Versuche ankommen lassen, denn auf Köderfisch werden dort regelmäßig gute Zander gefangen und ich betrachte es auch als reizvolle Herausforderung dort mit Kunstköder zum Erfolg zu kommen zumal mir das Saaleangeln nicht mehr anspruchsvoll genug ist, weil ich da eh fast immer was fange.

@ Kochtoppangler: Happy Birthday und Petri zu den Hechten!


----------



## Nordangler (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Veit dann mal viel Erfolg. Habe mich auch an einem See verbissen, der sehr schwierig ist. Aber dort sind kapitale Hechte und Zander drin.

Sven


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Am See konnte ich noch keinen einzigen Zander auf Gufi fangen dort war ich bisher immer nur mit Köfi oder SPinner auf die Stachelritter erfolgreich


----------



## doggie (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> ....Werde es aber auf jeden Fall noch auf weitere Versuche ankommen lassen, denn auf Köderfisch werden dort regelmäßig gute Zander gefangen und ich betrachte es auch als reizvolle Herausforderung dort mit Kunstköder zum Erfolg zu kommen zumal mir das Saaleangeln nicht mehr anspruchsvoll genug ist, weil ich da eh fast immer was fange.......


 
Hallo Veit,

du bist unbestritten ein guter Angler und fängst sicher auch sehr gut. (Nebenbei bemerkt, ich kenne keinen Angler der auch nur ansatzweise so oft wie Du zum anglen geht!)  

Aber kann es sein, dass Dein durchaus begründetes Selbstbewusstsein in Deine anglerischen Fähigkeiten sich mehr und mehr in Arroganz verwandelt?

Erst kürzlich Deine Boddengeschichte (du weisst, von wegen "Guide abgezockt"), jetzt Deine Aussage, dass Dir die Saale (,die Du ja vor Monaten beharrlich als unterdurchschnittliches Raubfischgewässer bezeichnet hast!) zu leicht wird!#d 

Vielleicht meinst Du ja das alles nicht so, allerdings solltest Du auch bedenken, wie es bei sehr vieln usern ankommt!


Grüße!

doggie


----------



## NorbertF (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bei mir kommts gut an was er schreibt. Er geht halt nicht zum Fleischmachen zum Angeln, sondern aus Spass. Probiert gerne Sachen aus, möchte mit Methoden fangen, die an einem Gewässer bisher nicht erfolgreich waren oder nicht probiert wurden.
Kann ich super nachvollziehen, das macht einen Grossteil des Spasses aus wie ich finde. Was ist daran denn arrogant?
Darf er denn das nicht erzählen? Ist halt so...an der Saale hat ers raus, sich erarbeitet wie man da fängt nun möchte er ein neues Gewässer erschliessen. Kann ich voll verstehen.


----------



## doggie (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Bei mir kommts gut an was er schreibt. Er geht halt nicht zum Fleischmachen zum Angeln, sondern aus Spass. Probiert gerne Sachen aus, möchte mit Methoden fangen, die an einem Gewässer bisher nicht erfolgreich waren oder nicht probiert wurden.
> Kann ich super nachvollziehen, das macht einen Grossteil des Spasses aus wie ich finde. Was ist daran denn arrogant?
> Darf er denn das nicht erzählen? Ist halt so...an der Saale hat ers raus, sich erarbeitet wie man da fängt nun möchte er ein neues Gewässer erschliessen. Kann ich voll verstehen.


 
Hallo Norbert,

ich habe weder geschrieben, dass Veit ein Fleischmacher ist, noch dass das flexible Fischen auf mich arrogant wirkt!
Es ist nur die Art und Weise, wie Veit manchmal rüberkommt. Dass der Veit ein erhöhtes Selbstdarstellungsbedürfnis hat ist ja wohl unbestritten, oder hältst Du JEDEN gefangenen Raubfisch in die Kamera und präsentierst ihn dann zig usern? Das meine ich aber gar nicht (soll jeder seine Fänge präsentieren wie er will), was mich stört ist, dass ich in manchen postings von veit das Gefühl habe, dass er fast allen Anglern grenzenlos überlegen fühlt (Boddenguide!). Ich habe ja bereits eingeräumt, dass es Veit vielleicht gar nicht so meint, es aber bei mir manchmal so ankommt!

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Raabiat (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> (..) zumal mir das Saaleangeln nicht mehr anspruchsvoll genug ist, weil ich da eh fast immer was fange (..)


|kopfkrat|uhoh:



doggie schrieb:


> (..)
> kann es sein, dass Dein durchaus begründetes Selbstbewusstsein in Deine anglerischen Fähigkeiten sich mehr und mehr in Arroganz verwandelt (..) ----> (..) "Guide abgezockt" (..)


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat das kommt mir alles bekannt vor.....hab ich schon oft gelesen und selbst gedacht :q


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wenn man so verdammt viele und gute Zander fängt (80 in einem Jahr wenn ich richtig gelesen hab) ist es wohl unvermeidlich dass man etwas oberwasser bekommt, wenn dann mal nen paar Monate nix mehr läuft kommt man da schnell wieder runter


----------



## Veit (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ doggie: Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen was du da schreibst. Was hats mit Aroganz zu tun, wenn ich nicht jeden Tag nen Fisch fangen muss oder will sondern auch mal ein wirklich schwieriges Revier erkunden möchte?! Das die Saale kein besonders gutes Revier ist, dabei bleibe ich auch, denn wenn man meist nur 1 (maßigen) Hecht/Zander pro Versuch fängt, ist das nicht viel. Ich hab auch schon anderswo geangelt, deshalb hab ich nen guten Vergleich...
Jedoch kenne ich mittlerweile auch Spots, wo ich diesen Hecht oder Zander immer fangen kann und nie leer ausgehe und vielleicht können es manche auch nicht verstehen, aber irgendwann macht mir sowas keinen Spass mehr. Früher war ich da auch mal anders, aber heute habe ich halt beim Angeln lieber meine Ruhe, gehe gerne allein los (über bestimmte andere Leute ärgert man sich letztendlich bloß immer wieder) und brauche halt auch keine Erfolgsgarantie. 
Freue mich mehr wenn ich ne Stelle knacke, wo ich zuvor vielleicht drei, vier Mal leer ausgegangen bin.   
Aber ich kann nix dafür, wenn andere nur einmal im Monat nen Zander fangen oder vielleicht auch garnicht.
Es mir als Überheblichkeit zu unterstellen, weils bei mir ein bisschen mehr ist, ist unfair.
Aber ich helfe den Leuten gerne mit meinen Tipps weiter. Bin halt kein Typ von Understatement, aber sei dir sicher, viele sind auch ganz froh drüber, denn sie fangen auf die gleichen Köder und Methoden wie ich ihre ersten Fische, weil sie halt auch nur Durchschnittsgewässer vor ihrer Haustür haben.    
Meinen Schreibstil werde ich auch nicht ändern, es ist mir einfach mal sowas von egal, wenns ein paar Nörgler und Neider gibt. Würden nicht im Gegensatz dazu auch so viele positive Reaktionen kommen, würde ich hier schon lange garnix mehr schreiben.


----------



## doggie (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit

Hallo Veit,

ich glaube Dir sogar, dass Du grundsätzlich nicht überheblich sein willst, ich wollte Dir auch nur sagen, wie Du manchmalbei mir und sicherlich auch andern Usern ankommst!

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!

Du solltest auch nicht jede Kritik an Dir mit dem ach so großen Neid auf Dich abtun, nur weil nicht jeder boardie JEDEN Fang sofort postet solltest Du nicht glauben, dass Du der einzigste bist, der was fängt! 

Wo ich Dich allerdings wirklich ein wenig beneide, ist dass Du offensichtlich (fast) keine zeitlichen Beschränkungen für unser Hobby hast! Aber, lieber Veit auch Dich wird irgendwann der erste Arbeitsmarkt einholen, dass hoffe ich wenigstens für Dich! 

Grüße!

doggie

PS: Nochmal zum Thema Neid, freut mich dass Du am Bodden endlich den Meter geknackt hast!
War mir nämlich heuer schon auch dreimal vergönnt, allerdings ohne Bodden..............#h


----------



## Veit (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



doggie schrieb:


> Du solltest auch nicht jede Kritik an Dir mit dem ach so großen Neid auf Dich abtun, nur weil nicht jeder boardie JEDEN Fang sofort postet solltest Du nicht glauben, dass Du der einzigste bist, der was fängt!


Denke ich auch nicht, aber egal...


----------



## Tisie (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Doggie,

ich kann Deinen Eindruck bez. Veits-Postings nachvollziehen, ich empfinde das manchmal ähnlich. Auch wenn Du Deine Postings dazu - aus meiner Sicht - sehr sachlich und nett formuliert hast und bei Dir ganz sicher auch kein Neid im Spiel ist, ist es meiner Meinung nach müßig, darüber zu diskutieren - wie auch Veits Reaktion zeigt.

Jeder hat eben seine Art, sich selbst darzustellen ... Veit nimmt sich dafür eben mehr Zeit und wir mögen diesbez. vielleicht eher die ruhigen Töne und posten nur ab und zu mal ein schönes Fangbild. Das ist aber auch OK so, von dieser Vielfalt lebt ja ein Forum.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Holger (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Veit polarisiert, wie einst Stefan Effenberg oder Paul Breitner....:q 

Auc ich denke mir manchmal meinen Teil, wenn ich einiges von ihm lese. Und schweige.....:g 

Wer so oft angeln geht wie Veit, der fängt auch viel. Es vergeht ja selten mal ein Tag, an dem er nicht angeln war. Ob das noch Hobby ist, sei mal dahingestellt.....ich bin mit meinem 1-2 Angelsessions pro Wochen ausgelastet, und meine Freundin auch.|rolleyes 

Fakt ist nur, das manche Aussagen sehr, sehr arrogant wirken, auch auf mich. Ob er es denn so meint, können wir alle nicht beurteilen. 

Aber Aussagen wie "die Saale ist ein schlechtes Zandergewässer und nur ich fang dort", so oder ähnlich, kauft einem niemand ab wenn man dort 80 Zander im Jahr fängt, so schlecht wird der Bestand dann nicht sein. 

Ich denke, auch andere Angler aus dem AB können sich, wenn man dieses Wort verwenden will, mit Veits Ergebnissen "messen". Vor allem, wenn man die Angelzeit gegenüber dem Fangergebnis stellt. 

Ich selber habe ein fantastisches Angeljahr bis jetzt erlebt, weit über 100 Zander gefangen und ca. 140 Aale, Bilder gibt es aber nur ab und an von mir, meist im "Zander in Ostfriesland-Thread". Denn die meisten der Fische haben doch Normalgröße und wie ich bzw. ein 60er Zander aussieht, wissen die Meisten. Nur besondere Fische, sprich größere landen dann auch mit Foto im AB.
Ich habe dieses Jahr hervorragend gefangen. Das schreibe ich sicher auch mir zu, denn ich behaupte mal einigermaßen angeln zu können. Aber natürlich hab ich das auch dem guten Aal- und Zanderbestand in Ostfriesland zu verdanken, denn wo es nicht genug Fische gibt wirste auch keine fangen. Selbst Veit nicht. |wavey:


----------



## Veit (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Naja, mit Neid ist auch weniger Neid auf Fische gemeint, denn dass andere auch gut fangen (auch besser als ich) ist wohl jedem klar. Aber immer wieder wird ja darauf angesprochen, dass ich ja so oft angeln gehe und vielleicht isses ja viel mehr der Neid auf diese vielen Stunden die mir dafür zur Verfügung stehen. Wobei ich mal sagen muss, dass ich in der Woche meistens auch nur mal täglich für zwei Stunden abends zum Angeln komme. Andere müssen da halt den Familieneinkauf machen oder die Kinder ins Bett bringen. Ich gehe halt lieber angeln, aber ich denke es sollte jedem selbst überlassen sein, wie er seine Freizeit verplant.
Was ich allerdings wirklich hirnrissig finde, ist sich dann darüber aufzuregen, dass ich über meine fast täglichen Fänge auch was in einem dafür vorgesehenen Thread schreibe. Wer das nicht machen will solls halt lassen, aber sich nicht beschweren wenn ich beispielweise Spass dran habe. Für andere ist ein 60er Zander ein toller Fisch, weil sie nur selten einen fangen aus welchen Gründen auch immer...
Der Sinn bestimmter Postings zerfällt wie ein Kartenhaus in sich zusammen.


----------



## Holger (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Der Sinn bestimmter Postings zerfällt wie ein Kartenhaus in sich zusammen.


 
Diese Meinung hast du wohl exklusiv....#d 


Im Übrigen, falls du mich meinst, ich komme auch oft genug los. Ich habe fast immer das ganze WE zum Angeln, weil meine Freundin einen Job hat, an dem sie nur selten Samstags / Sonntags frei hat. 

Also neidisch bin ich im Hinblick auf dir gegebene Privilegien auf gar nüscht....|rolleyes 
Aber wenn du denkst, das einige auf dich neidisch sind, bestätigst du die Theorien jener, die dich arrogant titulieren...


----------



## Christian K. (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

also ich finde es gut das er jedes mal ein beitrag schreibt,warum sollte er dies auch nicht tun?

aber wenn du mal eine herausvorderung willst dann komme nach lübeck und versuche hier mal 80 zander im jahr zu fangen lol.

aber was ich eigendlich dazu sagen wollte das ist hier ein forum und es lebt von beiträgen der eine mag weniger schreiben dafür mehr lesen, ein anderer mag es halt andersrum.

es sei doch jeden selbst überlassen...

aber hier im raubfisch forum über sowas zu diskutieren ist falsch macht ein neuen thread auf wenn es euch wichtig ist darüber zu sprechen,hier sollte doch sowas nicht hingehören oder?


----------



## Veit (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Holger: Nee ich habe dich am allerwenigsten gemeint, das Posting war eher an die allgemeinheit gerichet insbesondere an jenen der diese Diskussion ins Rollen gebracht hat.  
Es ärgert mich gewiss mich zu bestimmten Dingen rechtfertigen zu müssen, nur weil es Leute gibt, die der Meinung sind aus gänzlicher Anonymität heraus, Aussagen auswerten zu müssen und das noch dazu an unpassender Stelle.
Anfangs reagiere ich bei sowas auch noch halbwegs nett, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist es mir in sofern egal dass ich auch zukünftig gerne die Munition liefere, die mancher vielleicht braucht um sich im Anglerboard einen zweifelhaften Namen zu machen. Nämlich durch Stänkerei statt durch sinnvolle Beiträge, die gelegentlich auch anderen was bringen. Ich mache keinen Hehl daraus, dass ich genau dies so manchem auch zum Vorwurf mache.


----------



## davis (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hey Ho!

Nun fangt hier mal bitte nicht solche (Streit-) Diskussionen über Arroganz und Angeberei an...
Ich gönne Veit seine Fänge weil er die entsprechende Zeit und Leidenschaft für die Sache aufbringt! Wenn ich die Zeit hätte wär ich höchstwahrscheinlich auch so oft am Wasser. Aber die Arbeit und meine bessere Hälfte benötigen derzeit den größten Teil meines Zeitkontingents!|rolleyes 

@Veit: Das kommt bei dir auch alles noch soweit! Nutz die Zeit die du noch hast!:m 
In diesem Punkt kann ich dir allerdings nicht zustimmen...


Veit schrieb:


> ... denn wenn man meist nur 1 (maßigen) Hecht/Zander pro Versuch fängt, ist das nicht viel.
> quote]
> Ich finde ein Gewässer wo man bei einer Tour einen gescheiten Fisch fängt schon gut. Du fängst doch teilweise richtig gut in der Saale. Ich denke eher das die Gewässer, in denen man gleich mehrere gute Fänge landet, überdurchschnittlich gut sind...und nicht die "normalen" Gewässer schlecht. Ich denke man kann die Lahn ganz gut mit der Saale vergleichen (außer das wir keine Zander haben:c )...d.h. wenn man sich am Gewässer gut auskennt kann man ganz gut fangen..ansonsten kann man auch lange lange leer ausgehen.
> 
> greetz


----------



## doggie (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Holger: Nee ich habe dich am allerwenigsten gemeint, das Posting war eher an die allgemeinheit gerichet insbesondere an jenen der diese Diskussion ins Rollen gebracht hat.
> Es ärgert mich gewiss mich zu bestimmten Dingen rechtfertigen zu müssen, nur weil es Leute gibt, die der Meinung sind aus gänzlicher Anonymität heraus, Aussagen auswerten zu müssen und das noch dazu an unpassender Stelle.
> Anfangs reagiere ich bei sowas auch noch halbwegs nett, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist es mir in sofern egal dass ich auch zukünftig gerne die Munition liefere, die mancher vielleicht braucht um sich im Anglerboard einen zweifelhaften Namen zu machen. Nämlich durch Stänkerei statt durch sinnvolle Beiträge, die gelegentlich auch anderen was bringen. Ich mache keinen Hehl daraus, dass ich genau dies so manchem auch zum Vorwurf mache.


 
Also Veit nochmals,

Du musst Dich hier für gar nichts rechtfertigen, mir ist gänzlich egal, wie oft Du fischen gehst und wieviel Du fängst.Ebenso ist es mir auch egal, wenn Du auch zukünftig Deinem Selbstdarstellungstrieb folgend jeden 50er Hecht
schön vorhaltend grinsend ins Ab stellst! 

Was mich nervt und was ich auch in Zukunft sagen werden, wenn ich das Gefühl habe, dass Du jeden Respekt vor anderen Anglern verloren hast, und dies durch arrogante postings ausdrückst! 

Noch einen Satz zu den von Dir geforderten sinnvollen Beiträgen. Wenn ich mir Deine Beiträge so anschaue und dann mal die "Schaut mal was ich tolles gefangen habe", "Alles Gute zum Geburtstag", "Was höre ich gerade für einen Musiktitel"-postings.....abziehe relativiert sich einiges!


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Naja wenn Veit ja jetzt sein Interesse an der Saale verloren hat kann er ja seine lieblingsstellen die auf jedem Foto sorgfältig ausgelöscht wurden mal bekannt geben, dann kann sich jeder Angler selbst vom Bestand dort überzeugen und die Meßlatte an seine Fähigkeiten anlegen 

Ich meine dass er außergewöhnlich gut fängt ist ja unübersehbar, mich würde nur interressieren ob das an seinen Fähigkeiten oder einfach am Gewässer liegt.


----------



## deger (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Meine Herren,

machen Sie sich bitte nicht lächerlich! 
Die Interpretation Geschriebener Äußerungen liegen im Auge des Betrachters. Die Negativinterpratationen beruhen wahrscheinlich nur auf einer Abneigung.
@Veit: lass Dich bitte nicht von den Herren von Deinen interessanten Berichten abhalten!


----------



## NorbertF (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Langsam kommen die wahren Gedanken ans Licht. Ich empfehle den Herren Neidern und Nörglern einfach die Postings von Veit nicht mehr zu lesen, da offenbar schlecht für die Gemütslage.


----------



## trout (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mensch Leute, denkt euch doch einfach euer Zeugs, aber behaltet es bitte für Euch und bringt den Fred hier nicht so aus der Bahn. |evil: 
Gerade eben erst haben drei alte Hasen hier ihren Dienst quittiert, weil es in ihren Augen keine sinnvollen Themen mehr gibt und nur noch gepöbelt und gehetzt wird. 
Lasst das AB so nicht sterben und vergrault die vielposter nicht vollends.

Hier gehören Fänge rein und nix derartiges.

@Wallerschreck

Auch wenn es sicher nciht ganz ernst gemeint war - sicherlich gute Idee von dir, aber man sollte sich seine Sporen (Stellen)schon selber verdienen. Hat sicherlich auch seine Zeit gedauert bis die alle gefunden wurden.

trout


----------



## fantazia (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

moin,
irgendwie kommt es echt so rüber als wenn ihr nur neidisch seid.
wieso sons die ganze aktion jetz?habt ihr nix besseres zu tun;+
poste selber auch fast jeden fang und wenns nur nen 60er hecht oder so is.
is doch wurscht.gibt sicher genug leute wie mich zb. die sich immer und über jedes foto freuen.


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich finde auch diese Diskussionen wurde durch Neid erzeugt.

Finde die Beiträge von Veit klasse, und wenn ich die Fische seh komme ich ins träumen, und hoffe nur daß es auch bald bei mir mit dem Gumi so schön klappt.

Weiter so Veit!!!


----------



## Tomasz (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Um mal wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen, hier meine Fänge von gestern. Ich war für 1,5 Stunden mit zwei Kumpels auf dem See. Wir haben alles an Kunstködern durch das Wasser gezogen, was unsere Köderboxen hergaben. Bei mir haben sich zwei überaus freche Hechte aus der 30 cm—Klasse draufgestürzt, sowie ein Barsch von vielleicht 20 cm. Meine Kumpels gingen in Gänze leer aus. Das komische war, das wir sowohl die Schwärme an Futterfischen ausmachen, wie auch die Räuber am rauben beobachten konnten. Den großen Barschen konnten wir dabei im klaren Wasser den Köder direkt vor dem Maul vorbeiziehen. Das hat die überhaupt nicht interessiert. Die Hechte haben sogar gelangweilt den Standort gewechselt. Es war verteufelt. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## fantazia (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Um mal wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen, hier meine Fänge von gestern. Ich war für 1,5 Stunden mit zwei Kumpels auf dem See. Wir haben alles an Kunstködern durch das Wasser gezogen, was unsere Köderboxen hergaben. Bei mir haben sich zwei überaus freche Hechte aus der 30 cm—Klasse draufgestürzt, sowie ein Barsch von vielleicht 20 cm. Meine Kumpels gingen in Gänze leer aus. Das komische war, das wir sowohl die Schwärme an Futterfischen ausmachen, wie auch die Räuber am rauben beobachten konnten. Den großen Barschen konnten wir dabei im klaren Wasser den Köder direkt vor dem Maul vorbeiziehen. Das hat die überhaupt nicht interessiert. Die Hechte haben sogar gelangweilt den Standort gewechselt. Es war verteufelt.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


hättet mal mit toten köfi zuppeln sollen.
wirkt wunder bei vorsichtigen grossbarschen.


----------



## Lucius (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Eijeijeijeijei!
Ist schon ein bisschen Kindergarten hier ,oder?

Man kann vielleicht Veit nahelegen, das man seine Art zu posten etwas unglücklich in der Wortwahl empfindet und ihm vermitteln , was dadurch bei anderen für ein Eindruck entsteht, aber das ist wie in sovielen Fällen ein sogennantes Sender/Empfänger-Problem für das man in so einem Falle nicht Veit die Schuld allein anlasten kann!
Das zeigt sich, wenn man dann die weitergehenden Postings verfolgt und sich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren kann, das bei manchen eine gewisse Missgunst vorhanden ist, die Sie selbst wiederum garnicht wahrnehmen.
Denn man kann neidisch sein, auf die Zeit ,die Veit hat, das gute Gewässer (Ich angel am Main, schaut da mal in´s Forum, dann versteht ihr, das man auf 80 Zander wirklich neidisch werden kann) und seinen Enthusiasmuss, aber dann bin Ich in dem Moment nicht neidisch aus Missgunst und möchte weil Ich diese Möglichkeiten nicht habe, das er Sie auch nicht hat, sondern Freu mich für ihn und bin trotzdem neidisch nicht die Moglichkeiten und das Gewässer vor der Haustüre zu haben.
In manchen Postings steht zwar, das es demjenigen Egal wäre, aber zwischen den Zeilen....

Wer die Postings vom Veit zu abgehoben, arrogant ,whatever findet, dar hat die möglichkeit, wenn er die Augen auf die linke Seite des Postings lenkt, festzustellen von wem das Posting ist, und das selbige einfach nicht zu lesen.
Wer´s denoch tut und sich dann genervt fühlt ist selbst dran schuld!

Für die Nebenwirkung dieses Postings fragen Sie ihren Arzt oder Apotheker, aber bitte belästigen Sie den Autor nicht....;-)

Greetz
Lucius


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

JUNGE JUNGE JUNGE #d |offtopic 

Ihr habt probleme...
Wird wieder WINTER, gell??

laßt doch Fisch "Fisch" sein, Fänger "Fänger" sein, Arroganz "Arroganz" und neider "neider" sein...

Ich verstehe beide seiten...
Aber hier steht: RAUBFISCHFÄNGE und nicht
"VEIT: PRO ODER KONTRA"
haben das thema doch schon zig mal hier gehabt...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Wallerschreck (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Tomasz

Was für eine Schnur habt ihr denn verwendet? Größere Barsche stehen im Ruf gerade in klarem Wasser sehr schnurscheu zu sein, im zweifelsfall wirklich mal ne dünne Monofile Schnur dran und mit Tauwurm oder kleinen Köfis den Barsch anwerfen, allerdings würd ich ihm nicht direkt vor die Nase feuern sondern nen Stück oberhalb und dann langsam vor ihn ziehen. Wenn du allerdings noch Hechte drinnen hast wird das mit der dünnen Mono schwierig.


----------



## doggie (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Lucius schrieb:


> Man kann vielleicht Veit nahelegen, das man seine Art zu posten etwas unglücklich in der Wortwahl empfindet und ihm vermitteln , was dadurch bei anderen für ein Eindruck entsteht, aber das ist wie in sovielen Fällen ein sogennantes Sender/Empfänger-Problem für das man in so einem Falle nicht Veit die Schuld allein anlasten kann!


 
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger habe ich getan! Die Neidparanoia wurde erst im nachhinein ins Spiel gebracht.

Gruß!

doggie

PS:Bevor Du meine postings ZWISCHEN den Zeilen liest, wäre ich froh wenn Du vorher lesen würdest was AUF den Zeilen steht!

PPS: Von meiner Seite ist alles gesagt!


----------



## Veit (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich möchte mich für den Zuspruch, der mir von einigen entgegengebracht wurde, bedanken. 
Kann mich vorallem fantazia anschließen, da ich mich über schöne, ästhetische Fotos und Fangberichte im AB immer sehr freue und es absolut bedauerlich finde, wenn dann dafür jemand vergrault wird.
Ich kenne ne Menge Boardis und auch User anderer Boards persönlich, von denen viele hier keine Fangberichte schreiben, weil es eben immer wieder diese elendigen Miesmacher gibt. Schade!!! 
Aber bei sovielen Usern wie das AB hat, muss man wohl damit leben, dass es solche im negativen Sinne außergewöhnlichen Leute wie doggie gibt, die Beiträge, von denen sie sich genervt fühlen, nur lesen um sich dann dazu äußern können (siehe Post 3289) und dann auch noch Respekt dafür erwarten. Ein Verhalten was so grotesk ist, dass es seinesgleichen sucht, schließlich drückt ein normaler User in dem Fall ja die Ignorefunktion.


----------



## Schnyder (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hey Boardies...war von 9 bis 13 Uhr an meinem Vereinsteich mit der Spinrute....wieder alles versucht was die Kunstköderkiste angeht!!!! "Nur" ein kleiner Hecht von ca 20 cm als Nachläufer der den Gummifich angestubst hat...kann sein das ich den GuFi zu langsam geführt habe und der Hecht mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat mit dem Stupser "Ihn" schneller zu führen....naja wer weiß...hehe................es ist wie tot an dem See ...naja  Angelsaison "endgültig" abgeschlossen für 2006!!!

Schnyder(liegts am Nicknamen????)


----------



## Tomasz (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



fantazia schrieb:


> hättet mal mit toten köfi zuppeln sollen.
> wirkt wunder bei vorsichtigen grossbarschen.


 
Genau das hatte ich vor zwei Wochen schon mal probiert. Da hatte ich das gleiche Spiel. Die Barsche hatten einfach kein Interesse an meiner "Kunst". Die gezuppelten Köderfische (kleine Barsche, denen sie gerne nachstellen) haben sie aber auch links liegen lassen. Gestern hatten wir dann leider keine Zeit es nochmal damit zu probieren. Werde es aber das nächste mal nochmal probieren.



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Tomasz
> 
> Was für eine Schnur habt ihr denn verwendet? Größere Barsche stehen im Ruf gerade in klarem Wasser sehr schnurscheu zu sein, im zweifelsfall wirklich mal ne dünne Monofile Schnur dran und mit Tauwurm oder kleinen Köfis den Barsch anwerfen, allerdings würd ich ihm nicht direkt vor die Nase feuern sondern nen Stück oberhalb und dann langsam vor ihn ziehen. Wenn du allerdings noch Hechte drinnen hast wird das mit der dünnen Mono schwierig.


 
Zwei von uns hatten die dünnste geflochtene von Fireline drauf, der dritte hatte ne 25-er Mono gefischt. Da immer wieder mit Hechten zu rechnen ist, ist ne dünnere Mono schwierig. Ich denke ja auch das Wurm vielleicht noch eine Alternative wäre, aber macht halt weniger Spaß als sportlich die Rute zu schwingen. 

Könnte man als Köderfisch eigentlich auch gefrorene Sardellen (z.B. aus der Metro) nehmen?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## kulti007 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit:
laß sie reden. ich finde deine berichte und bilder super :m


ich kann doggie nicht verstehen. denk dir doch einfach deinen teil #d und fang nicht an user voll zu texten das dir die art wie sie schreiben nicht gefällt |uhoh:
ich habe schon beiträge von veit gelesen auf anderen seiten und bis jetzt konnte ich immer nur dazu lernen.
er hat sich ein wissen erarbeitet und teilt dieses mit dem ABoard.
ist doch super :m

so, jetzt sind alle wieder friedlich |pftroest:|smlove2:


zum thema: 1 barsch 37 cm aber ohne foto |rolleyes

mfg


----------



## fantazia (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

habt ihr es auch schonmal mit anderen köfis ausser barschen probiert?also hier bei uns kannst du es mit barschen als köder total vergessen.nehme am liebsten rotaugen.dann nen kleines rundes laufblei normales mono vorfach 25mm-30mm ca.50-70cm lang und nen schönen einzelhaken durchs maul geködert.
das mit kleinen hüpfern über grund geführt und immer wieder an
gestraffter schnur zum grund sinken lassen.
aber wenn die barsche bei euch nich am grund stehn im moment solltet ihr es mal mit ner leichten möglichst nich zu gut sichtbaren pose probieren(oder an freier leine falls ihr net  weit werfen müsst).grosse barsche sind teilweise echt sehr vorsichtig.
aber gerade das macht ja den reiz aus beim barschangeln:m
wünsch euch viel glück und dicke barsche!!!


----------



## Schnyder (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Tomasz........gefrorene Sardellen...das hört sich echt gut an ausserdem sind das ja auch solche "Duftbomben" ....das probier ich nächste Saison auch mal aus und ausserdem sind die ja recht günstig!!! Einziges Problem könnte sein das die Haken schlecht in den Fisch halten bzw...der Fisch zerfleddert...wenn du eine gute Montage kennst wo der Fisch nicht abfliegt...her damit......mein Gefühl sagt jetzt schon das es eine gute Idee ist!!!

P.S. gefroren auswerfen....müsste gut funzen...aber zum Systemfischen braucht man eine gute Idee...weil die recht weich" sind.


----------



## Tisie (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Veit,



Veit schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich für den Zuspruch, der mir von einigen entgegengebracht wurde, bedanken.
> Kann mich vorallem fantazia anschließen, da ich mich über schöne, ästhetische Fotos und Fangberichte im AB immer sehr freue und es absolut bedauerlich finde, wenn dann dafür jemand vergrault wird.
> Ich kenne ne Menge Boardis und auch User anderer Boards persönlich, von denen viele hier keine Fangberichte schreiben, weil es eben immer wieder diese elendigen Miesmacher gibt. Schade!!!
> Aber bei sovielen Usern wie das AB hat, muss man wohl damit leben, dass es solche im negativen Sinne außergewöhnlichen Leute wie doggie gibt, die Beiträge, von denen sie sich genervt fühlen, nur lesen um sich dann dazu äußern können (siehe Post 3289) und dann auch noch Respekt dafür erwarten. Ein Verhalten was so grotesk ist, dass es seinesgleichen sucht, schließlich drückt ein normaler User in dem Fall ja die Ignorefunktion.


mit solchen Beiträgen trägst Du aber auch nicht dazu bei, die Stimmung zu beruhigen und den Thread wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzuführen.

Das was Du schreibst ist nicht nur unsachlich, sondern auch beleidigend gegenüber Doggie ... hast Du das wirklich nötig?

Einen Ball möchte ich Dir gerne zurückspielen: wenn Du wirklich so souverän wärst, wie Du immer tust, dann würdest Du das, was Du von Doggie forderst, einfach selbst tun - nämlich die Ignore-Taste drücken und nicht genau so:


Veit schrieb:


> nur lesen um sich dann dazu äußern können ... und dann auch noch Respekt dafür erwarten


reagieren!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@tomasz: also nen perlbraunen attractor in 5cm am leichten kopf können wie nichtwiederstehen, das weiß ich:q ob dus probierst is ne andere frage! kleine wobbler twtchen, also suspender in 5-10cm is auch geil für barsch. aber die jungs sind clever, große barsche, vor allem, wenn sie nicht gerade heißhunger haben.



Veit schrieb:


> da ich mich über schöne, *ästhetische* Fotos und Fangberichte im AB immer sehr freue und es absolut bedauerlich finde, wenn dann dafür jemand vergrault wird.



also veit, du sprichst aber nicht von deinen bildern, oder???:m pass auf das deine kamera nicht irgendwann fischschleim abbekommt!#h zum thema neid und arroganz: ok, manchmal hauste wirklich auf die kacke, du hast eben einen an der waffel, das habe ich auch, was angeln betrifft natürlich, daher kann ich das nötige verständnis aufbringen. zum thema neid: aber hallo bin ich neidisch, ich beneide jeden,der nen schönen fisch fängt, ist doch normal oder was?! und auch wenn ich veits bilder nicht schön finde, ich gucke immer als erstes, ob jemand nen fischfoto gepostet hat, denn DARUM gehts hier ja, um fänge und die will ich s-e-h-e-n und nicht nur lesen. und leider wird hier viel zu wenig an bildmaterial gepostet finde ich. das problem is, wenn hier jedes bild als darstellungsdrang abgetan wird, werden wohl nicht unbedingt mehr boardies ihre kameras zücken (bei veit will ich diesen darstellungsdrang aber nicht abstreiten denn auf angeln.de gibts ne kopie der berichte) und dennoch lese ich seine sachen und schaue seine bilder an, wie wohl jeder hier. son schwachsinn von wegen überlesen:q das geht doch nicht jungs, dafür geiern wir doch viel zu gern alle, oder??? aber dennoch, streit und zanckereien, das sind doch die gewürze des alltags|krach:

in diesem sinne: postet weiter, bitte auch VIELE andere, namen will ich nicht nennen, aber hier sind viele aktiv, die ich zu schätzen weiß, die bestimmt gute angler sind, die fangen (viel zu wenig losgehen können) und ihre bilder nicht posten, also rein damit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tomasz (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@fantazia unsere Barsche haben Barsche zum fressen gern:m. Ein paar große bis über ein Kilo konnte ich dem See schon entlocken. Die waren immer voll mit ihren kleinen Brüdern. Im Sommer ist das was anderes da stehen die nicht am Grund sondern rauben an der Oberfläche und stellen dann den Uckeleis nach. Aber klar der Reiz liegt ja gerade darin die großen auf die Schuppen zu legen und wenn es mir mal wieder gelingt werde ich berichten:q .

@Schnyder die Sardellen haben schon das Problem schnell zu zerfledern, aber mit hauchdünnem Basteldraht umwickelt haben wir sie in Norwegen bei starker Strömung auch in 100 m Tiefe auf Tauchfahrt schicken können und sie blieben am Haken hängen. Sollte dann doch auch im See funktionieren. Aber stehen die Barsche auf diese Leckerbissen?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Schnyder (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Tomasz.......die richtige Größe haben die ja und "stinken "tun die auch...also gut gezupft kann ich mir vorstellen das dies gut klappen könnte...sage "mein Herz lügt nicht"...rein Instinktiv betrachtet werden die Barsche diesen Köder "herzlich" empfangen!!! ab unddann muss man mal "anders"angeln um auf den Erfolg zu kommen und du hast das jetzt vor und lass keine Zweifel aufkommen...dann sollte es klappen mit dem Dickbarsch.


----------



## Tomasz (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Bubbel2000 immer her mit den Tips ich werde alles mal ausprobieren klar doch. Nur hab ich für dieses Jahr schon mein Boot aus dem Wasser gebuckelt#q . Sind Deine genannten Köder denn auch für tiefstehende Fische (5-15m) geeignet?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@tomasz: hast ne pn

@all: hab mal nen thread aufgemacht zum thema wie oft ihr los geht:-D bin mal gespannt, haut rein, soll wenigstens etwas repräsentativ sein! *klick*


----------



## doggie (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit

Da Du dich jetzt auf ein persönlich beleidigendes Niveau begibst, werde ich diese Diskussion mit Dir nun endgültig beenden.

Scheinbar gehen Dir die Argumente aus oder Du bist schlichtweg nicht in der Lage dich argumentativ auszutauschen. Ansonsten würdest Du auch nicht immer auf dem vermeintlichen Fangneid bzw. die vermeintliche Ablehnung Deiner Fangveröffentlichungen, die ich in keinem meiner postings als Grund für Deine Überheblichkeit genannt habe herumreiten!


----------



## fantazia (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



doggie schrieb:


> @Veit
> 
> Da Du dich jetzt auf ein persönlich beleidigendes Niveau begibst, werde ich diese Diskussion mit Dir nun endgültig beenden.
> 
> Scheinbar gehen Dir die Argumente aus oder Du bist schlichtweg nicht in der Lage dich argumentativ auszutauschen. Ansonsten würdest Du auch nicht immer auf dem vermeintlichen Fangneid bzw. die vermeintliche Ablehnung Deiner Fangveröffentlichungen, die ich in keinem meiner postings als Grund für Deine Überheblichkeit genannt habe herumreiten!


wenn das kein neid is erzähl mir mal bitte was das ganze hier soll?hast du nix besseres zu tun?
was erwartest du denn für nee reaktion von ihm?is doch klar das es ihm irgendwann mal aufn sack geht wenn andauernd irgendwelche leute was zu meckern haben.....wenn man von jemand die art bzw das was er schreibt nich mag gibt es folgende optionen.

überlesen
ignore funktion
sich seinen teil dazu denken

leute die dies nich tun und immer meckern müssen sind für mich einfach nur neider oder wollen hier einfach nur für unruhe sorgen.......


es ist doch egal was man schreibt.wie man es schreibt.
was für fotos man postet.
ob man die fische zurücksetzt oder nich.sie suchen und sie finden.......und sofort wird alles niedergemacht.......
irgendwann wird niemand mehr seine fänge posten.
und das aus gutem grunde.stärke is wenn man sich seinen teil dazu denkt wenn es einem mal nich passt.nörgeln und schlechtreden is natürlich die einfachere lösung#d
bringen tut es aber nix.


wozu also der ganze stress immer?
sich mit anderen freuen macht doch viel mehr spass




jetz könnt ihr mich hauen :>
aber das is meine meinung dazu.


----------



## Holger (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich für den Zuspruch, der mir von einigen entgegengebracht wurde, bedanken.
> Kann mich vorallem fantazia anschließen, da ich mich über schöne, ästhetische Fotos und Fangberichte im AB immer sehr freue und es absolut bedauerlich finde, wenn dann dafür jemand vergrault wird.
> Ich kenne ne Menge Boardis und auch User anderer Boards persönlich, von denen viele hier keine Fangberichte schreiben, weil es eben immer wieder diese elendigen Miesmacher gibt. Schade!!!
> Aber bei sovielen Usern wie das AB hat, muss man wohl damit leben, dass es solche im negativen Sinne außergewöhnlichen Leute wie doggie gibt, die Beiträge, von denen sie sich genervt fühlen, nur lesen um sich dann dazu äußern können (siehe Post 3289) und dann auch noch Respekt dafür erwarten. Ein Verhalten was so grotesk ist, dass es seinesgleichen sucht, schließlich drückt ein normaler User in dem Fall ja die Ignorefunktion.


 
Schön, das du dich bei einigen bedankst. Wie schön wäre es doch zugleich, sich auch mal mit Kritik zu befassen, die durchaus konstruktiv von Doggie geschrieben wurde, aber umgekehrt durch Beleidigungen beantwortet.....? Schlechter Stil, ganz ehrlich. #d 

Aber sobald man etwas Kritik gegenüber Veit bringt, wird man gleich in die Neider-Schublade gepresst, ganz gleich ob man vielleicht sogar mehr gefangen hat als er selbst. |rolleyes 
Ganz sicher spricht nicht der Neid aus mir, denn meine Fangbücher 2006 sind proppevoll. Vielmehr kann man doch durchaus auch mal Kritik an der lebenden Boardlegende üben. 

Auch ich habe Veit schon gelobt für viele Dinge, er ist hilfsbereit und hält keinen Tipp hinterm Berg. Aber dann darf ich doch auch umgekehrt erwähnen, wenn ich eine Handlung mal nicht so toll finde....?

Anscheinend nicht....|kopfkrat


----------



## Holger (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ fantazia
Auch du verstehst nicht, was Doggie meint und wo ich ihm Recht gebe.....
Unbestritten ist Veit ein guter Angler, der sich an seinen Hausgewässern auskennt. Sich an einem Gewässer auszukennen ist ein wesentlicher Bestandteil eines erfolgreichen Anglers.
Denn er fischt ja nicht anders wie viele andere hier......und dann muß man halt gegenüber den anderen Anglern mit anderen Vorzügen aufwarten, sprich zu wissen wo der (Raub)Fisch steht.
Das kann er, und das macht ihm vielleicht auch an seinem Gewässer keiner nach.
Letztendlich, und das ist das Entscheidende, wird nur der Angler zum Erfolg kommen, der auch entsprechend Fische im Gewässer hat. Und genau das ist der Punkt.....du kannst keine 80 Zander und 150 Hechte fangen, wenn der Bestand schlecht ist. Kein Isaiasch, kein Uli Beyer fängt dort wo kein Fisch ist.
Aber Veit hat ne Ader dafür, sich gegenüber anderen Anglern empor zu heben, indem er behauptet das andere an dem Gewässer nix fangen (nur er selbst), das der Bestand so schlecht ist - aber er trotzdem regelmäßig fängt, erst vor kurzem hat er nen Guide fischtechnisch nass gemacht etc.....Das empfinde ich als störend, weil es andere Angler auf eine Art diffamiert, die inakzeptabel ist. 
Das hat nichts mit Neid zu tun, wirklich nicht. Wer mal mit mir angeln war, weiß wie sehr ich mich für den fang anderer Angler freue, fast mehr wie über den Eigenen. Das hat was mit meinem ausgeprägtem Gerechtigkeitssinn zu tun, und der fühlt sich angegriffen, wenn andere Angler auf umtriebige Art als unfähig bezeichnet werden.


----------



## Schnyder (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hey Leute...lasst es doch gut sein....das ist ein Angler Forum und kein Streit Forum wo jeder seine Meinung reinschreibt...es geht doch ums angeln....und nur das zählt!!! Wir erwarten hier Berichte...Erfolge bzw.leider auch Mißerfolge usw...Fotos,Tips usw....ich persönlich möchte diesen guten Thread nicht mit irgendwelchen Streiterreien lesen dafür wär mir die Zeit zu schade....also versucht euch einfach mal anständig zu benehmen...und mit guten Fangberichten zurück zuschlagen ok


----------



## fantazia (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Holger schrieb:


> @ fantazia
> Auch du verstehst nicht, was Doggie meint und wo ich ihm Recht gebe.....
> Unbestritten ist Veit ein guter Angler, der sich an seinen Hausgewässern auskennt. Sich an einem Gewässer auszukennen ist ein wesentlicher Bestandteil eines erfolgreichen Anglers.
> Denn er fischt ja nicht anders wie viele andere hier......und dann muß man halt gegenüber den anderen Anglern mit anderen Vorzügen aufwarten, sprich zu wissen wo der (Raub)Fisch steht.
> ...


hi,
verstehe schon irgendwie wie du das meinst.
aber es bringt halt nix.wenn ich jemand nich mag bzw mich das stört was er schreibt denk ich mir halt meinen teil dazu.
aber dieses ewige genörgle is auf dauert halt tierisch nervig.
sich seinen teil dazu denken is ja ok.man findet halt nich immer jeden und alles was er schreibt toll.aber sone diskussion anzufangen hat ja kein sinn wie man hier wiedermal sieht.
wir sind doch alle angler und wollen spass haben.aber viele machen sich und anderen das leben schwer hier im ab durch sachen die einfach nich sein müssen.

und jetz lasst uns doch mal wieder zum eigentlichen thema zurück kommen#h

friedenspfeife raushol


----------



## Tisie (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Holger schrieb:


> @ fantazia
> Auch du verstehst nicht, was Doggie meint und wo ich ihm Recht gebe.....
> Unbestritten ist Veit ein guter Angler, der sich an seinen Hausgewässern auskennt. Sich an einem Gewässer auszukennen ist ein wesentlicher Bestandteil eines erfolgreichen Anglers.
> Denn er fischt ja nicht anders wie viele andere hier......und dann muß man halt gegenüber den anderen Anglern mit anderen Vorzügen aufwarten, sprich zu wissen wo der (Raub)Fisch steht.
> ...



Schön geschrieben, Holger |good: ... dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Veit (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



doggie schrieb:


> PS:Bevor Du meine postings ZWISCHEN den Zeilen liest, wäre ich froh wenn Du vorher lesen würdest was AUF den Zeilen steht!





doggie schrieb:


> Was mich nervt und was ich auch in Zukunft sagen werden, wenn ich das Gefühl habe, dass Du jeden Respekt vor anderen Anglern verloren hast, und dies durch arrogante postings ausdrückst!



@ Holger und Tisie: Ich habe nur getan was er wollte. :q  Und wer so nen schitzophrenen Murks schreibt, der in meinen Augen in keinster weise mehr etwas mit konstruktiver Kritik gemein hat, dem bringe ich garantiert keine Souveränität entgegen, solange er keine Ruhe gibt. :g Aber vielleicht (hoffentlich), macht er ja seine Ankündigung wahr und postet nun nix mehr.


----------



## doggie (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> schitzophrenen


 
Wenn Du schon Fremdwörter verwendest deren Bedeutung Du nicht kennst, solltest Du sie wenigstens richtig schreiben..................|kopfkrat


----------



## Tisie (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Veit,



Veit schrieb:


> @ Holger und Tisie: Ich habe nur getan was er wollte. :q  Und wer so nen schitzophrenen Murks schreibt, der in meinen Augen in keinster weise mehr etwas mit konstruktiver Kritik gemein hat, dem bringe ich garantiert keine Souveränität entgegen, solange er keine Ruhe gibt. :g Aber vielleicht (hoffentlich), macht er ja seine Ankündigung wahr und postet nun nix mehr.


er wollte ganz sicher nicht, daß Du ihn beleidigst und das tust Du mit diesem unsinnigen Beitrag wieder!

Anscheinend hast Du generell ein Problem mit Kritik, denn spätestens nach dem letzten Posting von Holger solltest Du eigentlich verstanden haben, worum es geht ... oder auch nicht - schade.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So kann ein einfacher Fangbericht zu wilden Behauptungen führen...

Ich lese Veits Berichte gerne, es freut mich wenn er schöne Fische fängt und seine Bilder sind oft klasse. Offensichtlich hat er aus irgendeinem Grund viel Zeit und geht in dieser freien Zeit gerne fischen.

Super! |schild-g

Wer von uns wünscht sich das nicht? Als ich noch studiert habe war es bei mir ähnlich, und auch da haben sich Leute beschwert. Nicht das Sie auf meine Fänge oder meine freie Zeit neidisch gewesen wären, aber es muss ja nicht sein das ich so viel angeln gehe und so viel fange... Is klar, nee.... 

Ich würde Veit gerne mal kennernlernen und mal mit ihm an der Saale fischen! Nicht weil ich einen billigen Guide suche und hoffe da den Fisch meines Lebens zu fangen, sondern einfach um den Mensch hinter diesen Fangberichten mal kennenzulernen! Ich beurteile Menschen gerne wenn ich Sie kennengelernt habe, und nicht nach dem, was ich aus einem Beitrag glaube herauslesen zu können. Ich kann nachvollziehen, das Veit gerne nach schwierigen Aufgaben sucht. Ich denke das kann jeder erfolgreiche Angler. Irgendwann wird es halt ein bisschen eintönig, wenn man schon genau weiss was wo für ein fisch steht und den dann auf Ansage zu fangen... Ist auch klar das Veit seine Fische sehr gut zu fotografieren weiss, aber ich finde das gut... Besser zumindest als wenn diese Bilder mit Fisch in Wanne oder Teller gezeigt werden...  #d Fänger und Fisch mit natürlichem Hintergrund, so finde ich das schick!  :m

Wenn ein Angler immer wieder im Vergleich zu den anderen Anglern am gleichen Gewässer mehr und größere Fische fängt, dann muss es schon ein guter sein #6 Auch die Zeit allein bringt noch keinen Großen Fisch in den Kescher, aber der Wille und die Überwindung jeden Tag wieder ans Wasser zu gehen, die bringen Veit die Erfahrung und damit dann auch den Erfolg! :m

CU Stefan


----------



## Veit (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ doggie: Ich glaub ich brauch nicht erst den Duden rausholen, denn jeder weiß was ich meine und manch einer scheints ja auch nachvollziehen zu können. Über Zweifel an meiner Allgemeinbildung bin ich daher auch erhaben, aber nicht darüber dass du in diesem Thread immer nur was postest, wenns ums Kritisieren geht. Du solltest dich verdammt nochmal schämen, aber du kannst nicht anders, hab ich den Eindruck...
Aber ich schreib jetzt nix mehr dazu, es ist schon so alles ein trauriges Schauspiel geworden.


----------



## w3azle (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

boahr was hier abgeht geht ja mal gar nich.
ihr habt schon gemerkt dass ihr jetzt fast 3 seiten geschafft habt?!

und außerdem kann man sowas auch per PN erledigen und nich so öffentlich in nem thema wo es nicht reingehört!!

ich wär ja mal dafür für veit nen eigenes thread aufzumachen!!  

und den will ich mal erleben, der gerade angemacht worde und sich dann auch noch so gewählt ausdrücken kann dass er auch wirklich keinem der zig1000 user hier aufn schlipps tritt....

und ob veit sich über die anderen stellt bezweifle ich.
nur kann man halt seine aussagen auf verschiedene weisen interpretieren. und man weiß ja auch nie wie er es gemeint hat als er es geschrieben hat.
 denn leider gehem beim schriftverkehr so einige mittel des ausdrucks verloren!!!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So Leute, war eben los mir den Arsch abfrieren für eine im Rücken gehakte Brasse:vnun ja, hatte einen klasse Biss auf Kopyto, das wars#q und es war soooo schön kalt. Wenn jemand ne Ahnung hat, warum hier nichts mehr geht, der solls mir doch bitte sagen|rolleyes Fisch ist da, Futterfisch war zu sehen. Und ein Opa meinte, er hat nen 2kg Zander gefangen. Hier sagen die nur das Gewicht, nie die Länge, die alten P****fischer:q Mal sehen was nächste Woche geht, dieses WE hab ich keine Zeit.




Holger schrieb:


> ...





Holger schrieb:


> erst vor kurzem hat er nen Guide fischtechnisch nass gemacht etc...



Keine Ahnung, ob du mal Guiding auf den Bodden gemacht hast, Holger?! Da ist aber kein Frequenzfischen angesagt. Das man auf kleinere Gummis eventuell mehr "kleinere" Hechte fangen kann als auf nen 23er Lappen, den die Guides sehr sehr oft fischen (nie unter 15cm) und auf den man auch genügend "kleinere" fängt, das sollte jedem klar sein. Da sollte es ja auf der Hand liegen, dass man den ominösen Guide (dessen Namen ja wohl jeder kennt) mal "nass machen" kann. Das nur mal am Rande, um Veits Äußerung zu hinterleuchten. PS: Hoffe du nimmst mir das jetzt nicht übel, Veit.
|wavey:

Ich schreibe Off-Topic sachen ab jetzt klein, stylisch, oder?:m


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hatte heute wieder nen 65er Hecht , dann noch 3 Fehlattacken und 2 Nachläufer .
Man merkt aber das sie langsam immer träger werden , ich hoffe mal es wird nochmal ein wenig wärmer , damits nochmal so richtig beißt ...


----------



## Raabiat (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Hatte heute wieder nen 65er Hecht , dann noch 3 Fehlattacken und 2 Nachläufer .
> Man merkt aber das sie langsam immer träger werden , ich hoffe mal es wird nochmal ein wenig wärmer , damits nochmal so richtig beißt ...



na Gott sei Dank, dass du heut nen Fisch gefangen hast 
du hast wohl zu viel Zeit zum angeln und kennst dein Gewässer zu gut, wa :q:q:q


----------



## Kochtoppangler (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nee zu viel Zeit  leider nicht :q 
Ich mach ja immer nur Kurztrips , also 1 oder 2 Stunden .

Und joa nach 10 Jahren kennt man das Gewässer schon langsam , Wobei ich erst dieses Jahr stellen gefunden hab wo es auch jetzt im herbst noch beißt .
Normalerweise war für mich die Saison zu Ende wenn die Wassertemperatur wieder am fallen war .


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

raabiat du alter zyniker :-D


----------



## Dennert (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi

Ich lese diesen Thread hier schon ne Weile mit. Fangberichte find ich immer Klasse und wenn wie bei Veit z.B. noch ne schöne Story drum herum ist, um so besser.

Was allerdings schade ist : 
Es gibt immer wieder Neider, die gezielt versuchen, einigen erfolgreicheren Anglern die Fänge madig zu machen.
Wenn jemand der Meinung ist, er poste hier alle seine Fänge, dann darf er das. Ich find es viel schlimmer, dass 1000 Themen über Autos, Fernseher oder User über mir vollgespamt werden, warscheinlich nur, damit sich das kleine Beitragszählerrädchen oben dreht, als wenn hier jemand jeden Tag seinen Fangbericht (und wenn es ein Minihecht/Zander/Karpfen-sonst was ist) reinstellt. Ist doch schön, wenn hier Fische gezeigt werden.
Veit sammelt aufgrund seiner täglichen Angeltouren natürlich viel mehr Erfahrungen, als jemand, der ab und zu am Wochenende loszieht. Da können sich nun einige drehen und wenden, es ist einfach so! Anstatt ihn hier an den Pranger zu stellen, sollten einige ihm lieber dankbar sein!!!, wenn er diese Erfahrungen hier öffentlich zum Besten gibt.
Ich kann in seinen Beiträgen auch keine Arroganz finden, nur Wissen und Tatsachen.

Wer Wissen mit Arroganz verwechselt, ist selber Schuld!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Dennert schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich lese diesen Thread hier schon ne Weile mit. Fangberichte find ich immer Klasse und wenn wie bei Veit z.B. noch ne schöne Story drum herum ist, um so besser.
> 
> ...


 

|good:  oder ist das jetzt auch Spam;+ .


----------



## Black Fox (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Leute, 
morgen hab ich keine Schule, also werde ich mit Pose und Köderfisch versuchen mir ein Hecht zu schnappen. Bisher ist es mir noch nicht gelungen ein Hecht über 65cm zu Fangen. Leider ist Waagemann nicht mit von der Partie an seinen Hausgewässer.
Naja dann hoffe ich, dass ich euch morgen einen Fang präsentieren kann.
Viele Grüße und gutes Gelingen am Wasser wünscht Puffer


----------



## Ocrem (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

na dann petri heil und dir auch gutes gelingen


----------



## Black Fox (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jo danke, dass kann ich gebrauchen. Könnte da bisher nur 5 oder 6 Hechte unter 60 fangen,#c hoffe jetzt endlich auf was größeres.|supergri


----------



## Veit (30. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Bubbel: Warum solltest ich dir das übelnehmen, ist doch völlig richtig was du sagst. 

@all: Wir hatten sicherlich auch ein bisschen Glück, dass wir an jenen Tagen sowohl mehr als auch größere Fische gefangen hatten und ich hab es nicht aus Aroganz geschrieben, sondern um mal zu zeigen, dass man auch als absoluter Boddennewbie gut fangen kann und öfters mal beharrlich auf "seine" Angelmethode vertrauen sollte, selbst wenn einem davon abgeraten wird. 
Warum manche das in den falschen Hals bekommen, bleibt mir ein Rätsel, deshalb auch meine harte und unsouveräne Reaktion auf bestimmte Postings am heutigen Tag.  
Ganz bewußt, so jedenfalls mein Eindruck, wird ja hier auch behauptet ich hätte damals geschrieben wir hätten den Guide "abgezockt" oder "nass gemacht". Wäre eine solche Wortwahl der Fall, so wäre die Kritik ja auch für mich zumindest teilweise nachvollziehbar, da man einer derartigen Ausdrucksweise einen Touch von Überheblichkeit nicht absprechen kann. Tatsache ist aber dass ich damals wortwörtlich geschrieben habe dass wir zweimal "besser gefangen" haben als das Boot des besagten Guides. Wenn man das so nicht mehr erwähnen darf, dann können wir auch gleich zur Zensur zurückkehren. Ich habe beim besten Willen keine Lust, diese ganze Diskussion hier nochmal in Gange zu bringen, jedoch erscheint es mir wichtig dies nochmal zu erwähnen, da es auch nicht sein kann, dass manch einer hier auf Grundlage überspitzter oder gar falscher Darstellung argumentiert.
Sehts mal als Anregung beim nächsten Mal genauer hinzuschauen, ehe ihr zur Jagd blast. 
Schönen Abend noch!

PS: Bei meinem zweiten See-Zanderversuch habe ich mich auch wieder angestellt wie ein unfähiger Stümper und wieder nur einen untermaßigen Hecht gefangen. Traf einen Köfi-Angler, der hat mich total nass gemacht mit nem 67er Zander. Nach dieser peinlichen Vorstellung trat ich angesichts der Tatsache, dass ich morgen wieder nur Fischstäbchen in die Pfanne werfen kann, vollkommen entnervt den Heimweg an. |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...war gestern mal wieder in Hamm unterwegs...
...und siehe da, ein schöner 68er Zander aus der Lippe...
...gefangen auf Bass Assassin in strawberry/white tail...
...ein paar Bisse kamen auch noch, eigentlich ein geiler Köder...
...wenn er haltbarer wäre, verliert schon ganz schön schnell sein bestes Stück...

...Grüsse Stefan...


----------



## Hermann W. (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dickes Petri! Schöner Zander! 
Ich werde es am Wochenende auch mal wieder an der Lippe versuchen. Ich habe dieses Jahr leider erst einen untermaßigen Zander in der Lippe gefangen. 

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Mad-Angler (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Bubbel  Ich lese lieber, so Diskussionen nerven doch nur ab oder?
Ich lese, verwerte,lerne und ab und zu fang ich auch.|supergri
Gestern auf der Messe , Birger in die arme gelaufen, am stand von Uli Beyer ne Castaic Real Bait Regebogenforelle gekauft....|supergri
Tja heute Frei....und nach dem Mittag bis so 20-21Uhr ans Wasser neues Gerät und Köder probieren, ja genau neue Rute (Rozemeijer), Rolle bekomme ich erst am 12. da hab ich geb. |uhoh:
Schimpft jetzt aber nicht das ich gerade keine Fänge gepostet habe....gegen eure Fänge sind meine eher harmloser Natur und nicht weiter nennenswert, ausserdem nehm ich auch öfters mal einen mit (zum selber essen versteht sich).:m
Aber um ehrlich zu sein das mit dem Neid hat mich schon ein wenig interessiert, aber im ernst jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied und hats selber in der Hand....wenn die Fische wollen natürlich nur.
Aber Nur zu Postet geile Beiträge und Bilder, mir machts spass wenn ich nur seh was im Gewässer gehen kann.

Fette Grüsse und eine geile Restsaison.
Mad_Angler


----------



## Lucius (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Doggie,

also jetzt muss Ich sagen, bin Ich erstaunt über die Egozentrik ,die du hier an den Tag legst.#d 
Ich habe in keiner Zeile, und das bewusst , ein bestimmtes Posting, und schon gar kein Posting von dir zitiert, sondern meinen Gesamteindruck der Postings mehrere User hier versucht zu vermitteln.Und nun auch noch Veit (weil dir scheinbar auch die Argumente ausgehen) vorzuführen aufgrund eines Schreibfehlers ist gelinde gesagt, genau das selbe Niveau was du Veit im Posting davor zugesprochen hast!;+ 
Tu uns allen einen Gefallen und mach deine Ankündigung wahr und antworte auf die Postings von Veit nicht mehr, wenn Sie dir nicht gefallen.#c 
Ich denkle es haben genug Leute sich gegen, sowohl für die Art von Veit zu posten ausgesprochen, wir wissen´s jetzt alle!
Ich selbst werde nur etwas stinkig, wenn man versucht in einem Posting neutral zu bleiben und auf eine faire und sachliche Art seine Position darzustellen und man dann so eine Antwort wie von dir bekommt, vorallem wenn du gar nicht direkt angesprochen warst!

For all the Rest, Peace please!|supergri


----------



## Lucius (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

P.S.

Ich finds geil, Fangbilder zu sehen und darüber zu lesen, schau mir jedes bisschen an , auch im TV (Planet Angeln)...deswegen : BITTE WEITERPOSTEN;EGAL WAS ANDERE SAGEN!


----------



## Malte (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin da ich diese Woche frei hatte war ich ebenlos!
Ein Nachläufer von nem Barsch der größeren Sorte
und wieder nur einen Hecht von ca. 60cm, manchmal glaub ich das in dem Gewässer keine größeren drinn sind!


Aber was solls, war trotzdem schön!


----------



## minden (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

....Man 300 Seiten Krams,...

Finde die Kritik auch teils in Orndung bzw. Nachvollziehbar aber Neid und so ist doch schwachsinn,...denke kaum das einer der """Kritiker""" neidisch ist, sind doch erwachsen und werden mit sicherheit auch ihre Fische fangen, sie posten nur nicht alles#h , muss man ja auch nicht, kann man aber,...der eine so der andere so...

Aber denke jeder hat seine Meinung dazu und gut is,...ich hab meine auch dazu aber kann man ja per PM regeln find ich besser.

Und klar kommen ein ige Sätze schon "komisch" rüber, aber is doch halb so wild.

So damit man wieder Fische postet,..hier nen paar der letzten Tage...


----------



## minden (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

......


----------



## Holger (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Witteborg und Minden 

Schöne Fische, dickes Petri !!!! #6  Stefan, der Bass Assasin wird in 2 Wochen mal den Ostfriesen demonstriert... 


@ Veit-Diskussion

Für mich ist das Thema durch, nur soviel:

Wenn man in PN's soviel Zuspruch zu dem Thema bekommt wie ich gestern und heute (PF is voll), dann können Doggie, Tisie und ich so verkehrt nicht gelegen haben.

Nun ist aber Schluß mit der Diskussion |rolleyes


----------



## Tisie (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Minden,

schön mal wieder von Dir zu lesen und Petri Heil zu den schönen Fängen!

Der eine Hecht sieht ja interessant aus, so dunkelt gefärbt und mit dicker Wampe 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## minden (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

..Jau der hatte vorher gut gefrühstückt,....

die letzten male hatte ich wirklich Glück gehabt


----------



## Maik (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@minden super fänge weiter so und allen anderen fängern herzlichen glückwunsch#6


----------



## Veit (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Holger: Hmm, das ist ja schön für dich, Tatsache ist aber, dass auch ich nicht nur gestern sondern auch in der Vergangenheit schon zahlreiche PNs bekam, die stets eine positive Meinung meinen Berichten gegenüber wiedergaben. Letztendlich hat sich ja hier öffentlich die Mehrzahl doch für mich ausgesprochen. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass ihr drei, vorallem aber doggie endlich kapieren, dass ihr mit solchen Postings viele Leute, die hier vielleicht auch mal was posten würden, vergrault, den Thread versaut, der ja für solche Diskussionen nicht gedacht ist und somit nur dem Anglerboard schadet. Doch Egoismus und Missgunst scheinen wichtiger zu sein. Wenn man es nötig hat sich auf diese Art und Weise zu profilieren, sollte man es zumindest unterlassen, anderen erhöhtes Selbstdarstellungsbedürfnis zu unterstellen. Denn die Profilierung auf Kosten anderer als armselig zu bezeichnen, ist sicher nicht vermessen.
Bei mir seit ihr damit defintiv an den Falschen geraten, da ich es nicht für nötig halten jemandem der auf Basis von absichtlicher Falschdarstellung argumentiert irgendwelche Zugeständnisse zu machen. Zumal ich im Falle der Aroganz-Diskussion auch nicht weiß was ich mir vorwerfen sollte. Aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene und teilweise sogar gefälschte Zitate werden von Leuten, die mich überhaupt nicht persönlich kennen aus ihrer Sichtweise ausgelegt, während ich nicht mehr getan habe als in einen dafür vorgesehenen Thread einen Fangbericht zu setzen. Eine Frechheit ist sowas!
Vielleicht habt ihr den Mumm auf diese Posting nun nicht mehr einzugehen und in Zukunft vorher zu überdenken ob es sinnvoll ist solche Hetzaktion zu starten/unterstützen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute malwieder los , da es gestern mit Spinner nicht soo gut lief hab ichs nochmal mit Jerks probiert .
Die erste Dreiviertel Stunde tat sich bis auf einen Nachläufer nichts . 
Dann n Stellenwechsel und nach wenigen Würfen hing n schöner Hecht von 75 cm .





2 Würfe später hatte ich dann noch nen lütten von ca. 50cm und das wars dann erstmal .
Dann nochmal Stellenwechsel und da gabs dann nochmal mehrere gute Attacken , aber haken konnt ich leider keinen mehr .


----------



## Veit (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil zu dem schönen Hecht, hoffe morgen auch mal wieder nen ordentlichen auf die Schuppen legen zu können!


----------



## Kuschi777 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Kochtoppangler

sin des selber gebaute Wobbler?

Schaun irgendwie so aus.

Falls ja kannst mir mal die Anleitung rüberwachsen lassen?


----------



## minden (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...Das dürfte der (Little) Buffalo 5" sein,...oder nen ganz toll nachgebauter#h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Kuschi : Nee das ist weder nen Wobbler noch selbstgebaut ...

@minden : knapp daneben , ist n Little Sickly


----------



## minden (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Trotzdem schön|rolleyes


----------



## Kuschi777 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Was isses dann wenns kei Wobbler is?


----------



## minden (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ein Jerkbait...

http://jerkbait-fishing.com/


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Holger: Hmm, das ist ja schön für dich, Tatsache ist aber, dass auch ich nicht nur gestern sondern auch in der Vergangenheit schon zahlreiche PNs bekam, die stets eine positive Meinung meinen Berichten gegenüber wiedergaben. Letztendlich hat sich ja hier öffentlich die Mehrzahl doch für mich ausgesprochen. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass ihr drei, vorallem aber doggie endlich kapieren, dass ihr mit solchen Postings viele Leute, die hier vielleicht auch mal was posten würden, vergrault, den Thread versaut, der ja für solche Diskussionen nicht gedacht ist und somit nur dem Anglerboard schadet. Doch Egoismus und Missgunst scheinen wichtiger zu sein. Wenn man es nötig hat sich auf diese Art und Weise zu profilieren, sollte man es zumindest unterlassen, anderen erhöhtes Selbstdarstellungsbedürfnis zu unterstellen. Denn die Profilierung auf Kosten anderer als armselig zu bezeichnen, ist sicher nicht vermessen.
> Bei mir seit ihr damit defintiv an den Falschen geraten, da ich es nicht für nötig halten jemandem der auf Basis von absichtlicher Falschdarstellung argumentiert irgendwelche Zugeständnisse zu machen. Zumal ich im Falle der Aroganz-Diskussion auch nicht weiß was ich mir vorwerfen sollte. Aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene und teilweise sogar gefälschte Zitate werden von Leuten, die mich überhaupt nicht persönlich kennen aus ihrer Sichtweise ausgelegt, während ich nicht mehr getan habe als in einen dafür vorgesehenen Thread einen Fangbericht zu setzen. Eine Frechheit ist sowas!
> Vielleicht habt ihr den Mumm auf diese Posting nun nicht mehr einzugehen und in Zukunft vorher zu überdenken ob es sinnvoll ist solche Hetzaktion zu starten/unterstützen.


 
#d #d #d 
Dann klemm dir doch auch sowas...
es war doch nun gut und es wurden wieder fänge gepostet...

Und wer hier von wem mehr zuspruch bekommt ist doch latte...
dann zeig doch Größe und laß es einfach

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute seid langer Zeit mal wieder los und konnte nen 66er Hecht zum Landgang überreden. Hab nur mal kurz ein eher schlechtes Bild geschossen. Köder ist auf dem Bild zu erkennen:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Muss hier wieder der "pöse Mod Thomas9904" einschreiten oder kriegen sich so manche Diskutanten hier wieder in den Griff??


----------



## Raabiat (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Muss hier wieder der "pöse Mod" einschreiten oder kriegen sich so manche Diskutanten hier wieder in den Griff??



ey....schieb das nicht wieder auf alle Mods ab....hier wird nicht pauschalisiert......ich zeig dir mal wie du es besser formuliert hättest: 





			
				Raabi's Interpretation schrieb:
			
		

> Muss hier wieder der "pöse Thomas" einschreiten oder kriegen sich so manche Diskutanten hier wieder in den Griff??




(war ein Spass zum locker werden.......auf deine Kosten)


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Kein Problem mit.
Hab ein breites Kreuz.....

Habs entsprechend editiert!


----------



## Raabiat (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kein Problem mit.
> Hab ein breites Kreuz.....
> 
> Habs entsprechend editiert!


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat war eigentlich ein Spass trotzdem danke

jetzt kommt der Schlussstrich!
_____________________________________

ab hier wieder Fangmeldung....leider beim letzten Ausflug (vergangener Samstag) nur viele handlange Barsche beim dropshotten...einige interessante Köder erfolgreich getestet....in drei Wochen gehts nach Haus.....dann gibbet Fische und Fischfotos#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Von mir auch, sorry, die hier
   
hatte ich vergessen....

____________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Holger (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Mirco

:m #6 

Veit, für mich ist diese Diskussion beendet. Warum sich die Leute bei uns per PN gemeldet haben, hat schon seinen Grund. Eben, um deinen Jüngern (so nenn ich die Anhänger deines Kultes mal) nicht weiteren Nährboden für Zündstoff zu geben.

Vergrault haben wir sicher keinen, denn es wurde nicht der Fangbericht als Solches schlechtgeredet, sondern nur die Art & Weise wie abgehoben sich mancher, in diesem Fall du, verhält. Keiner wollte sich auf deine Kosten profilieren, das wäre auch offengestanden eine schmale Grundlage, die sich da in persona bietet...|rolleyes 

Was Mumm ist, und was nicht solltest du schon mir / uns überlassen, da du lediglich auf diesen plädierst um die Diskussion zu beenden. Zumal das Wort "Mumm" unpassend zu dieser Diskussion ist.

Erreicht hast du was du wolltest, dies war definitiv das letzte Posting meinerseits. Abschließend wollte ich nur noch anmerken, das Doggie, Tisie und meinereiner hier keinen rausgepickt haben, sondern vielmehr "Stimme des Volkes" waren, was die vielen uns gesandten positiven PN's belegen. Nun is aber auch gut, ich wünsch dir weiterhin Petri Heil. |rolleyes 

@ Thomas

War das *wirklich letzte Posting, *nu is Ruh....:m Muß eh gleich in die Heia, morgen um 7 klingelt der Wecker und ruft zum Zanderfischen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



> @ Thomas
> 
> War das *wirklich letzte Posting, *nu is Ruh....:m Muß eh gleich in die Heia, morgen um 7 klingelt der Wecker und ruft zum Zanderfischen....


Wollen wir das mal hoffen, Keule hab ich schon n der Hand............


----------



## Holger (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wollen wir das mal hoffen, Keule hab ich schon n der Hand............


 

Besser als Messer...:m


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Also ich habe heute ein Ding erlebt.

Ich war heute Nachmittag mit meinem Belly auf meinem Lieblingssee um endlich die Meterdame zu fangen. Ich paddel so hin und so her, werfe nach hüben und nach drüben und geniesse die Sonne.
Als ich meinen Lieblingsplatz erreiche werfe ich gleich die kleine Landspitze an, an der im Sommer die Seerosen stehen.

Die ersten zwei drei Kurbelumdrehungen mache ich schnell, um den Spinner von den Pflanzen weg zu ziehen, dann lasse ich ihn zum Grund taumeln. Als die Schnur erschlafft kurbel ich wieder los. Es rummst gewaltig. 

Der Fisch steht. Das kenne ich von den beiden großen Hechten (98er und 94er) vom letzten Jahr, die ich fast genau dort innerhalb einer halben Stunde landen konnte. Mühsam löse ich den Fish vom Grund. Er lässt sich ohne großen Widerstand zu mir ran pumpen. Erst ca. 10m von mir entfernt setzt er zur ersten Flucht an. Er kämpft nicht wild und heftig sondern mehr dumpf und mit Kraft. Wieder kreischt die Bremse, doch seine Kräfte erlahmen. Kurz vor mir saust er dann mit verdächtig wenig Widerstand von links nach rechts.

Nun taucht er zum ersten Mal aus dem Wasser auf.

Ich sehe einen bronzefarbenen Körper und eine dreieckige Rückenflosse.

Es ist ..... ein kapitaler Brassen kurz hinter der Rückenflosse gehakt.

Ich weiß nicht genau ob es hier rein gehört, wenn nicht dann könnte es ja einer der Mods ins Friedfischforum verschieben.


Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich sehe einen bronzefarbenen Körper und eine dreieckige Rückenflosse.


Nur gut, daß es keine Bronzehai war, dann wäre Dir in Deinem Belly aber bestimmt mulmig geworden! :m :q


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Sundvogel 
Wirklich schön geschrieben. Man denkt jetzt kommt was ganz dolles und denn ne Brasse.

Petri.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nur gut, daß es keine Bronzehai war, dann wäre Dir in Deinem Belly aber bestimmt mulmig geworden! :m :q


 
Mir war nicht mulmig, sondern ich war scheißsauer.#q 

Jetzt allerdings finde ich es höchst komisch.

Uli


----------



## Lucius (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Eines muss Ich noch an Holger gerichtet loswerden:
Es scheint das du unbedingt das letzte Wort haben musst, was aber nicht automatisch mit rechthaben gleichzusetzten ist.
Ich muss leider feststellen, das du bei deiner Wortwahl dem was du Veit vorwirfst in nichts nachstehst.
Ich beziehe hier für keinen Position aber:
Wenn du von einem Kult redest, und euch als "Stimme des Volkes" bezeichnest und weiterhin Veit als abgehoben bezeichnest, und alle die eher seine Position nachvollziehen können als "Jünger" eines Kultes bezeichnest find Ich das in diesem Falle sehr überheblich von dir, den es impliziert ja ein blindes folgen eines Anführers und setzt in dem Falle jeden, der nicht deiner/eurer Meinung war herab, den als Anhänger einers Kultes ist man per se nicht zu einer objektiven Meinung fähig.Ein etwas billiger Trick, offen gestanden.#d 

Warum musst du unbedingt jemanden herabsetzen, der nicht deiner Meinung ist, genau über solche "überheblichkeit" hast du dich bei Veit mokiert, finde Ich gelinde gesagt schwach, ehrlich.
Ich will hier nicht weiter rumstänkern, aber solche Postings finde Ich "sozial unverträglicher" als ein Veit es mit seinem vielleicht etwas überzogenen "Stolz" jemals sein könnte!
Und das ganze noch gönnerhaft als beendigung dieser Diskussion zu verkaufen lässt mich leider doch wieder in die Tasten hauen, den wahre Größe lässt das nicht im Ansatz erahnen.

Ich hab nix gegen dich persönlich, kenne dich gar nicht, aber genau wie Veit solltest du bei so etwas auch mal deine Postings auf die Wortwahl hin überprüfen, denn du siehst das so etwas genauso "beschi..en " ankommen kann!

@thomas: Sorry, aber das musste nochmal sein!
P.S: Thomas, ne gute Figur habt ihr da abgegeben, bei Planet Angeln...)


----------



## honeybee (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mir ist es sowas von......., ich hatte mit Veit auch schon diverse Diskrepanzen und lächle mittlerweilen drüber.

Jedoch Veit......diesen Satz in einem anderen Forum hättest Du Dir gestern Abend am besten verkneifen sollen. Wenn es hier "Stunk" gibt, muss man das nicht noch auf andere Foren ausweiten.



> Naja besser ein Thread mit weniger Aktiven, aber dafür ohne irgendwelche Spinner so wie im Schmuddel... ähmm Anglerboard


.


----------



## Raabiat (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



honeybee schrieb:


> Jedoch Veit......diesen Satz in einem anderen Forum hättest Du Dir gestern Abend am besten verkneifen sollen. Wenn es hier "Stunk" gibt, muss man das nicht noch auf andere Foren ausweiten.


Hey Jana, der war echt gut |muahah:




			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Naja besser ein Thread mit weniger Aktiven, aber dafür ohne irgendwelche Spinner so wie im Schmuddel... ähmm Anglerboard


|muahah:jaja, das Internet....schön anonym aber man hinterlässt doch seine Spuren.....


----------



## Ghanja (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute auch mal wieder los und hab die Isar besucht. Im Großen und Ganzen lief es ganz gut - neben ein paar Barschen zw. 20 und 30 cm bin ich auch noch über über diesen 43er Wonneproppen gestolpert. Evtl. zieh ich später nochmal los um die Dämmerungsphase abzupassen.


----------



## barsch-jäger (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dicker Barschmoppel! Petri!#h


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wow schöner arsch Ghanja !

Was für ein Brocken ...


----------



## plattform7 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



//Toller Hecht// schrieb:


> Wow schöner *arsch* Ghanja !
> 
> Was für ein Brocken ...


 
|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## honeybee (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



//Toller Hecht// schrieb:


> Wow schöner arsch Ghanja !



Wo denn, wo denn?:q:q


@Andrew.......fettes Petri zu dem Moppel#6


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



//Toller Hecht// schrieb:


> Wow schöner arsch Ghanja !



?!?!
|rolleyes


----------



## Junger Dorschler (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Joah petri dazu,also ich habe ja nen geileren Ar***|supergri


----------



## NorbertF (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schöner Barsch!!
Macht bestimmt Spass an der Penn Millenium Spin


----------



## Ghanja (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@NorbertF: Die Millenium Spin ist so gesehen meine Lieblingsrute :m 

@all: Ich hab doch nur einen Barsch gefangen - warum will mir jeder an den Arsch? :c


----------



## Veit (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Rabiaat/Honeybee: Das habe ich ganz bewußt geschrieben und stehe voll und ganz dazu, find ich auch ok, dass es hier gepostet wurde, denn eine solche Posse (welche ja kein Einzelfall war) wie hier habe ich in dem entsprechenden Board nochnichtmal ansatzweise erlebt, was aber nicht heißt das Anglerboard grundsätzlich schlecht ist. Allerdings bin ich schon der Meinung, dass es in letzter Zeit hier kräftig bergab gegangen ist mit der Umgangskultur.  
Sicherlich werde ich nicht wie einige andere User den Kopf in den Sand stecken und aus dem AB aussteigen, damit tut man den Querulanten nämlich bloß einen Gefallen, aber dennoch find ichs gelinde gesagt sehr unschön, wenn man sich hier rumplagen muss, weil irgendwem mal die Wortwahl nicht gefallen hat. Gut, wenns soweit geht ist es natürlich auch noch ok, wenn diese Meinung geäußert wird, aber richtig unverschämt wurde es ja erst als hier absichtlich Zitate von mir gefälscht wurden um dann damit populistische und übertriebene Meinungsmache zu betreiben. Ich bin lange genug im AB um zu wissen, dass hier von den Mods nur selten editiert wird, aber dennoch finde ich es kritikwürdig, dass man eine solche Diskussion nicht rechtzeitig unterbindet und bewußtes Lügen geduldet wird.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So Jungs und Mädels ich brauch mal euren Tip zu Morgen. Ich geh Morgen auf Raubfisch(Hecht), laut wetter.com ist es morgen bedeckt ..Frage: Köderfisch gleich auf Grund ins tiefe Wasser oder doch mehr ins Flachere ? gruß Chris


----------



## doggie (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich bin lange genug im AB um zu wissen, dass hier von den Mods nur selten editiert wird, aber dennoch finde ich es kritikwürdig, dass man eine solche Diskussion nicht rechtzeitig unterbindet und bewußtes Lügen geduldet wird.


 
Eigentlich wollte ich mich zu dieser Diskussion nicht mehr äussern. Aber irgendwann ist es dann doch zuviel!

Du forderts das Einschreiten der Moderatoren, beleidigst mich aber in diesem thread, in anderen threads und scheinbar auch in anderen Foren....

Du hast vor etlichen postings gefordert:

Vielleicht habt ihr den Mumm auf diese Posting nun nicht mehr einzugehen und in Zukunft vorher zu überdenken ob es sinnvoll ist solche Hetzaktion zu starten/unterstützen.(Zitat Veit)

Jedoch bist es DU(!) der das Theam hier, in anderen threads und in anderen Foren immer wieder hochkocht......

Dir ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen!!!

doggie

PS: Jetzt kannst Du weiter auf Deiner Neidparanoia herumreiten, mich weiter beleidigen ich werde mich definitiv nicht mehr zu Dir äussern (wie sehr viele andere hier im AB)


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Sprech ich russisch oder was???

Egal wer jetzt nicht aufhört, wer angefangen hat, wer schuld hat, etc.:
*Der nächste der hier wieder anfängt, hat sich damit eine zweiwöchige Sperre eingehandelt!!*​​​
Ich hoffe das war deutlich genug für jeden!!!


----------



## peitsche (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Рфддщ ЕрщьфыЮё9
ьгыы шср оуене фддуы ршук дуыут гь нг мукыеурут????

Hej Thomas schön mal wieder zu lesen, hoffe du kannst ein wenig Spass verstehen

Gruss Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Spass ja
Russisch/kyrillisch?
Nö....


----------



## Raabiat (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Spass ja
> Russisch/kyrillisch?
> Nö....



hehehe.....na wenn mich das nicht auf Ideen bringt 

Übrigens war das nur eine sinnlose Aneinanderreihung teilweise kyrillischer Schriftzeichen......ohne Sinn....

Wenn ich fies wär hätt ich gesagt, Peitsche zieht grad über das AB her und schimpft grad übelst über das neue Tabu-Thema


----------



## Adrian* (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nochmal ne frage an die "Faulenzer" wie oft, und wie schnell Kurbelt ihr?


----------



## Raabiat (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

drei bis vier mal in variierender Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## plattform7 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Adrian* schrieb:


> Nochmal ne frage an die "Faulenzer" wie oft, und wie schnell Kurbelt ihr?


 
Imho, hängt das auch ein wenig vom verwendeten Jig ab. Bei den Jig´s, die sehr schnell aufsteigen, mache ich grundsätzlich weniger Umdrehungen. #h


----------



## Ghanja (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich kurbel ebenfalls so ca. 4x. Es kommt natürlich auch auf den Schnureinzug der Rolle an. Um mit einer 2500er ("Shimano-Größe") die gleiche Schnurlänge einer 4000er zu realisieren muss man öfters kurbeln. Nur so als Anmerkung weil hier ja doch verschiedene Vorlieben sind (was die Größe der Rolle angeht) ...


----------



## Veit (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Maximal 3 mal, manchmal auch bloß einmal.
Hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab, die ja hier bereits größtenteils angeführt wurden.


----------



## Schnyder (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Aha....gehts schon wieder los...also eins kann ich nicht verstehen...die kritzeln das AB voll mit Beleidigung und werden nicht mal für 2 Wochen gesperrt(was gerecht wäre,nachdem Zwischenfall!!!) unser einer hat bei der WM für Italien mitgefiebert und wurde prompt bei einigen Postings für zwei Wochen im AB gesperrt...obwohl es ne Menge User gab die die Squadro Azzurris hier im AB niedergemacht haben....Jetzt frage ich mich wo bleibt hier die Gerechtigkeit!!!Nur weil ich Ausländer bin, bekomme ich die zwei Wochen und doggie bzw.Veit(bitte nicht falsch verstehen,sieht es aus meiner Sicht,bitte!!!) kommen da ohne Verwarnungen davon!!!!
Hey Anglerboard Admin warte da auf ne Erklärung!!!!

P.S. Ich will keinen von den (doggie&Veit u.e.paar andere!!!) gegen das AB aufhetzen,nehmts mir bitte nicht persönlich...fühle mich ein bißchen benachteiligt hier im AB...weil ich am Ende hier wohl alleine bestraft werde.
@Veit----lese deine Berichte immer sehr gerne+deine Pics mit denn geilen Fischen..hehehehe

Gruß Schnyder


----------



## Dennert (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Schnyder schrieb:


> Nur weil ich Ausländer bin, bekomme ich die zwei Wochen und doggie bzw.Veit(bitte nicht falsch verstehen,sieht es aus meiner Sicht,bitte!!!) kommen da ohne Verwarnungen davon!!!!


 
So ein Blödsinn!!!!
Da kannst Du Dir 100%ig sicher sein, dass du nicht gesperrt wurdest, weil Du Ausländer bist. Mach mal halblang! Auf was für nem Trip bist Du denn?|kopfkrat


----------



## polli (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

:v :v :v :v :v


----------



## webby234 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Echt schade um den schönen Thread hier. Hab den sonst immer gerne gelesen. 
Geht mal lieber wieder ordentlich angeln. Das entpannt ungemein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wahrscheinlich sind jetzt auch wieder die pösen Mods (oder eben ich alleine) schuld, wenn manche nicht lesen können oder nicht verstehen wollen.
Posting 3388:


> Egal wer jetzt nicht aufhört, wer angefangen hat, wer schuld hat, etc.:
> *Der nächste der hier wieder anfängt, hat sich damit eine zweiwöchige Sperre eingehandelt!!*​​​


Víelleicht macht die daraus resultiernde 2 - wöchige Sperre für Schnyder klar, was damit gemeint ist.
#d #d #d


----------



## Bubbel2000 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri an alle fänger, richtig geile fische dabei!!!!!!!!! ich war am we in paris, konnte daher nicht angeln :-D aber ich muss ja auch mal was für die kultur tun, nicht wa?!


----------



## Raabiat (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

*offtopic on*


Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> (..) aber ich muss ja auch mal was für die kultur tun, nicht wa?!


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

was hast'n für die Kultur gemacht?? hastn Denkmal gebaut, oder was?|kopfkrat
du hast die Kultur nur angeschaut, oder? by the way....Paris ist einfach nur geil!!! mein drittes Mal wird bald folgen....

*offtopic off*


----------



## Ziegenbein (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War am Samstag mal wieder mit einem Kumpel los, ich mit Spinnrute und mein Kumpel hat mit Köfi geangelt. 
Er hatte sich noch schnell am morgen ein paar Rotaugen gestippt und dann ab zum Hotspot!!!

Wie sich später herausstellte, sollte ich das nächste mal auch mit Köfi angeln.


Er fing diesen Hecht von 83cm und 8 Pfund







Da sach ich mal PETRI Matten!!!


----------



## PocoLoco (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zu dem Schönen Hecht


----------



## FischAndy1980 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



PocoLoco schrieb:


> Petri zu dem Schönen Hecht


 
jo auch von mir, nen fettes *Petri* *Heil#h *


----------



## Veit (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war heute nachmittag mal ein bisschen an einem kleinen Teich angeln, konnte aber nur einen kleinen Hecht zum Biss auf Castaic Real Bait überreden. 
Danach versuchte ich mein Glück noch an der Saale. Dachte schon heute ist mein großer Glückstag denn bereits beim allerersten Wurf hatte ich Fischkontakt. Umso größer war dann die Enttäuschung als der Fisch sich an der Oberfläche zeigte. Es war bloß eine von außen gehakte Brasse, der schon zwei Würfe später eine weitere folgte. Auffällig war, dass beide Brassen Laichausschlag hatten. Da sieht man mal, wie das milde Wetter die Natur durcheinander bringt. Darauf hin wechselte ich die Stelle, denn die Grätenkönige wollte ich lieber in Ruhe lassen. Einen Räuber bekam ich allerdings nicht mehr an den Haken, sprach aber mit einem Angler, der mir relativ glaubwürdig erzählte, dass auf dieser Flussstrecke vor zwei Wochen wohl ein 97er Zander gefangen wurde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Auffällig war, dass beide Brassen Laichausschlag hatten. Da sieht man mal, wie das milde Wetter die Natur durcheinander bringt.


Schönes Bild, thx! #6
Der Brasse ist eindeutig, damit wird es immer wahrscheinlicher, daß die Fische (incl. Barsch,Hecht) es wirklich ernst mit dem Laichen meinen und mal schätzungsweise wohl zu Weihnachten laichen! :g 
(anstelle Feb--Juni)


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ...damit wird es immer wahrscheinlicher, daß die Fische (incl. Barsch,Hecht) es wirklich ernst mit dem Laichen meinen und mal schätzungsweise wohl zu Weihnachten laichen! :g
> (anstelle Feb--Juni)


Nenee - nich anstelle!!! Die werden schon im kommenden Jahr auch nochmal laichen. :g  Dies ist eben nur das sehr späte 2.Mal in 2006.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ja ne - klar. #h Also Zusatzlaichen natürlich! 
Deutet vielleicht auch drauf hin, daß nächstes Jahr der Winter noch länger dauern könnte? Frage mich nur, ab welcher Größe "gefrostete" Fischbrut überleben kann?

Habe mir heute auch die Frage gestellt, was heute am 3.12. gesichtete massenweise silberne 2cm Fischbrut sein könnte, also aus der Richtung Ukelei Rotauge ? |kopfkrat


----------



## FischAndy1980 (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil, Veit#6 
Die Natur dreht echt am Rad, aber eigendlich könnte der Frühling nun doch mal langsam wieder kommen 

P.S. Ich lese DEINE Beiträge immer wieder gerne !


----------



## Wallerschreck (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

genau genug vom Winter könnte mal wieder warm werden 
Denke auch das die Fische wegen des späten Winter ne zusätzliche Laichschicht einlegen, heißt für uns dann natürlich mehr Brut und mehr Fischaktivität über den Winter.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

also mal ehrlich: is das nicht total bedenklich???is doch der wahnsinn! ich habe darüber auch schon nachgedacht und jetzt bringt veit das foto mit dem laichausschlag hier. die hechte werden definitiv extrem spät laichen, wie letztes jahr, das ginge ja noch. aber wenn sie nun früher laichen, also was weiß ich wann, das wäre doch eine kleine katastrophe, oder geht das? mich nervts richtig, diese wetterspielchen. aber das das wetter extremer wird, das ist ja nichts neues. von wegen erderwärmung, das wird im februar und märz nochmal so richtig heftig knacken, da bin ich mir sicher. das wetter is einfach :v
nen schönen tach allen...;-)


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Steffen:

Stimmt!
Hab auch gerade die Wettervorhersage angesehen und dabei die frühlingshaften Temperaturen gesehen...echt schrecklich... und dazu andauernd der fuckin´ Ost-Wind. Bei uns geht seit 3 Wochen fast garnix mehr. Nur ab und zu ein Schniepel-Hecht. Ich wäre sofort für den Temperatursturz mit Westwind und ordentlichem Drecks-Wetter. Muss ja nicht gleich ein Meter Schnee bei -10 Grad sein...


----------



## Raabiat (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

geiler wär, wenn die doppelt laichen:q Dann gibbet nämlich irgendwann doppelt so viel Hecht

Ich weiß.....Milchmädchenrechnung.....aber es ist im Verlauf der Erdgeschichte wohl nicht der erste klimatische Wandel....das is nu mal so....und nur weil wir kurzlebige Menschen immer nur einen Bruchteil dieses Klimawechsels mitbekommen geht ja nun nicht gleich die Welt unter.....jetzt ist zu warm für europäische Winterverhältnisse....wart noch tausend jahre....dann isses plötzlich zu kalt für europäische winterverhältnisse......

Auch wir Angler müssen uns anpassen und im Winter eben mal mit kleineren Ködern fischen


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Raabiat schrieb:


> geiler wär, wenn die doppelt laichen:q Dann gibbet nämlich irgendwann doppelt so viel Hecht
> 
> Ich weiß.....Milchmädchenrechnung.....aber es ist im Verlauf der Erdgeschichte wohl nicht der erste klimatische Wandel....das is nu mal so....und nur weil wir kurzlebige Menschen immer nur einen Bruchteil dieses Klimawechsels mitbekommen geht ja nun nicht gleich die Welt unter.....jetzt ist zu warm für europäische Winterverhältnisse....wart noch tausend jahre....dann isses plötzlich zu kalt für europäische winterverhältnisse......
> 
> *Auch wir Angler müssen uns anpassen und im Winter eben mal mit kleineren Ködern fischen*


 
Hab ich gestern zur Genüge getestet - so einfach ist das leider auch nicht... also nicht das Fischen mit kleinen Ködern |uhoh:  sondern dass man dann gleich wieder was fängt...


----------



## Raabiat (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hab ich gestern zur Genüge getestet - so einfach ist das leider auch nicht... also nicht das Fischen mit kleinen Ködern |uhoh:  sondern dass man dann gleich wieder was fängt...



ich freu mich schon auf den ersten Weihnachtsrapfen am feinen Gerät auf Fin-S in 2,5" :q:q Vielleicht können die Stillwasser-Rapfen in meinen heimischen Gewässern dann endlich mal ein bissle kämpfen:q


----------



## benihana (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Raabiat schrieb:


> aber es ist im Verlauf der Erdgeschichte wohl nicht der erste klimatische Wandel....das is nu mal so....und nur weil wir kurzlebige Menschen immer nur einen Bruchteil dieses Klimawechsels mitbekommen geht ja nun nicht gleich die Welt unter.....jetzt ist zu warm für europäische Winterverhältnisse....wart noch tausend jahre....dann isses plötzlich zu kalt für europäische winterverhältnisse......



Na klar ist das so, das ist ja dann schließlich das Resultat der Klimaerwärmung die wir jetzt gerade erleben. Guck dir an was die Folgen der Erwärmung für den Golfstrom sind...


----------



## NorbertF (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jaja Erderwärmung und blafasel:
http://de.news.yahoo.com/061202/294/58fk8.html
http://de.news.yahoo.com/061130/294/58e11.html
das triffts wohl ganz gut. Macht euch nicht ins Hemd, solche Zeiten hats schon immer gegeben (und noch viel extremer), dass der Mensch darauf Einfluss hat ist nicht bewiesen und selbst wenn dann wäre der sehr marginal und fiele kaum ins Gewicht.
Ist zwar unpopulär, aber wohl Tatsache (die keiner hören will)


----------



## Waagemann (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Veit :m 
Wie groß war denn die brasse ca.?


sagt mal könnt ihr mir helfen wo ich´ne Shimano Alivio 4000er Ersatzspule herkriege?Wer schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!!!

Mfg waagemann#6​


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Waagemann schrieb:


> sagt mal könnt ihr mir helfen wo ich´ne Shimano Alivio 4000er Ersatzspule herkriege?Wer schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!!!



Wenn du n bisschen Zeit hast kann dir jeder Händler der Shimano Rollen verkauft da auch ne Ersatzspule für Bestellen .
Musst allerdings mit ner Wartezeit von ca. nem Monat rechnen ...


----------



## Waagemann (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Kochtoppangler
kennst du vielleicht einen Onlineshop?


----------



## Veit (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war vorhin an der Saale Spinnfischen. Tja und ich kann mein Glück noch kaum fassen. Nachdem ja gestern so gut wie garnix ging, erlebte ich heute eine richtige Sternstunde. So einen Abend, den es halt nur wenige Male im Jahr gibt.
Die Räuber waren extrem bissig, so dass es mir gelang innerhalb von gut 2 Stunden 3 Hechte und 2 Zander zu fangen. Zunächst versuchte ich es mal mit einem selbstleuchtenden Sandra-Twister, weil ich vor ein paar Tagen schonmal einen Hechtbiss damit hatte, den ich aber nicht haken konnte. Heute brachte der Köder wieder einen Biss und ich konnte ihn in einen 53er Zander verwerten. Da der Köder danach allerdings nix mehr brachte, wechselte ich wieder auf die "Waffe" - den 8er Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz. Und damit ging dann die Post ab. Erst ein 62er Hecht, dann ein 54er Hecht und ein weiterer 60er Hecht reihte sich auch noch in die Räubermeute ein. Die Hechte waren sehr hungrig, sie hatten sich den Gummifisch alle tief in den Schlund gehämmert, aber dank Stahlvorfach konnte ich sie alle sicher landen und glücklicherweise gelang es auch gut sie unbeschadet wieder vom Haken zu lösen. Den tollen Abschluss dieses denkwürdigen Abends bildete dann noch ein schöner Zander von 68 cm. Letztendlich waren es zwar alles mehr oder weniger Durchschnittsfische, aber die Menge der Fänge war für die Saale heute wirklich außergewöhnlich. Langweile war da absolute Fehlanzeige. 
Damit solche Fangergebnisse auch zukünftig noch möglich sind, setzte ich die alle Räuber wieder zurück.

@ Waagemann: So 50 cm ungefähr.


----------



## froggy31 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Jaja Erderwärmung und blafasel:
> http://de.news.yahoo.com/061202/294/58fk8.html
> http://de.news.yahoo.com/061130/294/58e11.html
> das triffts wohl ganz gut. Macht euch nicht ins Hemd, solche Zeiten hats schon immer gegeben (und noch viel extremer), dass der Mensch darauf Einfluss hat ist nicht bewiesen und selbst wenn dann wäre der sehr marginal und fiele kaum ins Gewicht.
> Ist zwar unpopulär, aber wohl Tatsache (die keiner hören will)





#d #q |abgelehn 

dein Posting ist nicht unpopulär sondern ignorant gegenüber der Wirkung der eigen Species, 

froggy


----------



## froggy31 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit, dickes Petri zu deiner geilen Sternstunde !!!

gruß froggy


----------



## w3azle (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

kann froggy nur recht geben!!

mensch veit, dickes petri!!

hoffe morgen früh gehts an der elbe auch rund  


gruß


----------



## duck_68 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Veit, herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der feinen Sternstunde - sowas hab ich auch mal wieder nötig - bei uns geht schon seit Wochen so gut wie nüscht mehr... hab schon so gut wie keine Lust mehr überhaupt loszuziehen 

Freu mich daher schon auf neue Berichte von Dir#6 

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## FischAndy1980 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Veit#6 ...ich glaub ich muss auch mal wieder Spinnräubern gehn|kopfkrat


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jo Petri Heil -> Veit ,ich werd die nächsten Tage auch mal im dunkeln Blinkern gehen müssen hehe


----------



## Bernhard* (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



froggy31 schrieb:


> #d #q |abgelehn
> 
> dein Posting ist nicht unpopulär sondern *ignorant gegenüber der Wirkung der eigen Species*,
> 
> froggy


 
Holla!
Jetzt geht´s aber an´s Eingemachte! Und ich dachte hier geht´s darum, aktuelle Raubfischfänge der Saison 2006 zu posten und über die genaueren Umstände zu diskutieren.

@Veit:

Petri! Wieder gut zugeschlagen!
Hab´s mir gestern schon gedacht, dass der apprupte Wetterwechsel - insbesondere von Ost- auf Westwind - der schlechten Situation ein wenig Abhilfe verschaffen könnte.

Wär ich nicht erst um 22:00 aus der Arbeit heim gekommen, hätt ich sicher auch was gefangen!


----------



## NorbertF (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



froggy31 schrieb:


> #d #q |abgelehn
> 
> dein Posting ist nicht unpopulär sondern ignorant gegenüber der Wirkung der eigen Species,
> 
> froggy



Kuck dir bitte mal
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/52494
an. Wie du vermutlich weisst ist heise ja ein sehr links-ökologisches "Magazin". Die Links da drin zu den Artikeln sind extrem aufschlussreich. Ich sag das nicht einfach so, kuck mal rein wenn du Zeit hast, ist interessant, wirst es nicht bereuen.
Ignorant mag ich sein, aber auch informiert. Passt das zusammen? Offenbar schon, weil alles das nicht die eigene Meinung hat ist ja grdszl ignorant, gell? Fakten sind dabei belanglos #h
Fakten: http://www.heise.de/tr/aktuell/meldung/52478
Nun aber genug mit off-topic.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ein kleiner Offtopic-Hinweis sei erlaubt, Norbert: Die von Dir gelinkten Meldungen sind keine Fakten, sondern nur weitere - wichtige - Diskussionbeiträge. Zitat:

"Muller geht nicht davon aus, dass durch die neue Analyse das Problem der Erderwärmung in der Neuzeit als nicht existent angesehen werden kann."

Wer also nach der Lektüre dieser Meldungen glaubt, er könnte jetzt sofort wieder auf die linke Spur und Vollgas geben, hat sich zu früh gefreut und Wesentliches nicht verstanden. Wir _wissen_ nicht, ob es einen Klimawandel gibt, auch wenn wir gerne wissen _wollten_, das es ihn nicht gibt. Deshalb _müssen_ wir solange so handeln, als ob es ihn gäbe, bis wir sicher wissen, dass es ihn nicht gibt.


----------



## NorbertF (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Richtig. Aber es gibt keinen Beweis dafür dass wir überhaupt Einfluss haben. Das bisher als Beweis verwendete Modell hat einen Rechenfehler und spuckt immer eine Katastrophe aus, egal welche Zahlen man eingibt.
Nur das will ich sagen. Schonender Umgang mit Resourcen ist auf jeden Fall ein Muss, keine Frage. Das ist einfach nur vernünftig.
Die laufenden Panikmache ist auf jeden Fall übertrieben, da werden andere Interessen verfolgt. Ich bin einfach dafür dass man selber nachdenkt und sich bestmöglichst informiert bevor man in ein Horn stösst.


----------



## trout (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier gibts Fisch!

Bevor ichs vergesse, wollte nur nochmal schnell fünf Saalehechte vom Wochenende den Postings hier nachschießen. Zwei kamen beim Sichtfischen auf meinen üblichen Storm Suspender 5" in grau. Die anderen drei beim meiner Dropshotpremiere an feinem Zeugs auf FinS 4" in schwarzweiß und chartreuse vom Ufer. Darunter auch ein recht guter von ca. 83cm. Die anderen lagen alle so zw. 40 und 50cm. Ein paar Fehlbisse konnte ich noch vermelden. Die Barsche, auf die ich es eigentlich abgesehen hatte blieben dort wo sie naturgemäß hingehören.

Das gemachte Foto vom 83er ist leicht verwackelt und daher nicht überaus sehenswert.

Gruss trout


----------



## NorbertF (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen, Veit und trout, auch super dass ihr hier auch schonend mit den Resourcen umgeht #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Klimaerwärmung hat definitv nichts mit dem Thema dieses Threads zu tun.
Ist natürlich trotzdem ein interessants Thema.
Dafür habe ich extra *hier einen Thread aufgemacht*.

Beiträge zur Klimadiskussion in diesem Thread hier werden zukünftig gelöscht.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hi veit, petri zu deinen fängen. angel doch mal konzentriert ein paar wochen mit größeren ködern, also zwischen 12 und 15cm, vielleicht kannste dann größere posten?!  fisch is ja da!!!


----------



## mortal (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Veit. von mir auch petri heil. super fänge. immer weiter so.


----------



## Veit (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> hi veit, petri zu deinen fängen. angel doch mal konzentriert ein paar wochen mit größeren ködern, also zwischen 12 und 15cm, vielleicht kannste dann größere posten?!  fisch is ja da!!!



Hab letztens mal nen ganzen Abend konzentriert mit 15ern gefischt. Resultat - kein Zupfer und außerdem ist es nervig ständig den dabei nötigen Zusatzdrilling nachzuschärfen oder auszutauschen, weil er an der Steinpackung hängengeblieben ist. Ein unscharfer Haken bringt ja bekanntlich nix... Faktisch macht mir das Angeln mit solchen Latschen keinen Spass. - Also mache ichs auch nicht mehr.

Mit 12ern angle ich regelmäßig, aber es gibt Stellen wo man darauf fast garkeine Bisse bekommt (viele Versuche haben es immerwieder bestätigt) während man mit 8ern gut fängt. Anderswo laufen 8er überhaupt nicht, 12er dafür recht gut. Letztendlich hängt die erfolgreiche Ködergröße nicht von irgendwelchen Standardmeinungen ab sondern von Gewässer/Angelstelle und dem Beuteshema der Zander und Hechte.

Danke für die ganzen Petris!!!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Letztendlich hängt die erfolgreiche Ködergröße nicht von irgendwelchen Standardmeinungen ab sondern von Gewässer/Angelstelle und dem Beuteshema der Zander und Hechte.



sehr richtig! aber ich bin felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass im endeffekt derjenige mehr große fische fängt, der auch die größeren köder verwendet, auch wenns nicht immer so angenehm ist. außerdem gibt es für jedes gewässer einen top großen köder, man muss eben suchen und probieren. ich selbst neige dazu, eher kleinere köder zu nehmen, auch wenn ich mir sicher bin, dass ich auf nen richtig großen köder eher meinen ersehnten dicken hecht fange. aber dafür geh ich (meiner meinung nach;-))eben zu wenig los, da will ich es nicht riskieren, nichts zu fangen. fakt ist, dass ich nächstes jahr mir mit birger felsenfest vorgenommen habe, große köder zu fischen, also richtig große gummis um die 20cm und für zander mind. 12er, wenn nicht 15er. gerade in den topmonaten kann man damit gut selektieren. großer köder, großer fisch!!!! das ist definitiv auf längere sicht der fall, daran lässt sich nicht rütteln. #6


----------



## Ronen (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

gefangen auf nen fetten EAGLE S!


----------



## minden (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...und damit man morgen und übermorgen auch noch schöne Fische fangen kann, sind diese auch wieder da wo sie hingehören,...|wavey:


----------



## zander55 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri, schöne Fisch habt ihr da gefangen.
War selber leider nicht mehr los. Vielleicht schaffe ich es in der Wochen, nach der Arbeit, noch mal zu gehen oder spätestens am Wochenende.


----------



## Veit (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war vorhin wieder an der Saale.  
Mit dabei war heute mein Kumpel "Angelopa" Dietmar. Ich hab es geschafft ihn zu überzeugen doch nochmal angeln zu gehen und auch mal nach vielen Jahren wieder einen Versuch mit Spinnrute zu starten. Gefangen hat er leider nix, dabei hätte ich mich wirklich gefreut, wenns geklappt hätte.
Ich probierte es zunächst wieder mit 8er Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz und fing darauf nach wenigen Würfen einen 56er Zander. Damit war der Abend ja eigentlich schon gerettet. Den Fisch habe ich Didi zu Weihnachten geschenkt. Danach hatte ich Pech. Der nächste Zander ging an den Haken und ich konnte ihn bis kurz vors Ufer drillen. Dieser Fisch war deutlich größer als der erste, hatte ungefähr 70 cm oder sogar etwas mehr. Leider schlitze der Haken dann aber noch aus. Danach war ich verständlicherweise nicht mehr so gut drauf zumal auch einige Zeit nichts mehr biss. Didi war auch bereits etwas angefressen und meinte wir sollten lieber nach Hause fahren. Daraufhin kramte ich eine zweiteiligen Ugly Duckling-Wobbler aus der Box, den ich schwarz angemalt hatte. "Komm Dietmar, mach den dran und versuchs nochmal 10 Minuten damit. Heute bei dem Vollmond könnte das klappen!" - "Vergiss es! Ich hab keine Lust mehr, aber angle du ruhig noch ein kleines Weilchen" So hängte ich mir den Wobbler dann selbst in den Karabiner. Tja und es dauerte gerade mal 3 Minuten da gabs einen dumpfen Schlag in der Rute. "Das kann nur ein Zander sein" sagte ich nur leise zu Didi, der seinen Augen kaum trauen wollte. "Gibts doch nicht, du bist eben ein Sahnemann!" Es war in der Tat ein Zander. Und was für einer! Der Stachelritter kämpfte wie ein Schwein, so eine Kraft hatte nicht mal mein 94er letztes Jahr. Als sich der Brocken erstmals an der Oberfläche zeigte, sahen wir dass nur eine einzige Spitze von einem der beiden kleinen Wobblerdrillinge im Maul des Fisches hing. Da der Zander immer wieder in Hauptströmung flüchtete, befürchteten wir beide, dass auch der zweite gute Zander des Abends sich verabschieden würde zumal wir keinen Kescher mit hatten. Der erste Landungsversuch missglückte dann auch und der Zander schoss nochmals in Strömung. Beim zweiten Versuch bekam ich ihn dann aber doch an der Schwanzwurzel zu fassen und schrie Didi regelrecht an "Looooos schnell, nimm die Rute!" So gelang es mir dann mit der zweiten Hand den Zander sicher zu greifen. Das Messen ergab dann ganz genau 80 cm und wie man auf dem Bild sieht war der Fisch richtig dick und fett. Somit war es zwar nur mein zweitgrößter Zander dieses Jahr, aber die ganze Fanggeschichte und der spektakuläre Drill machte ihm für mich zu einem ganz besonderen Fisch. Auch auf Didis Protest hin setzte ich den herrlichen Fisch dann wieder zurück, der soll mal noch schön für Nachkommen sorgen.
"Ich muss jetzt auch wieder öfters blinkern gehen" sagte mein 65jähriger Angelfreund dann zum Schluss. Und genau das wollte ich ja erreichen. :m


----------



## Dennert (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri an alle Fänger

Veit, wer fängt hat Recht!#h 
Lass dich nicht beirren und fische weiter deine Köder. Du weißt ja selbst, dass Du auf die kleinen Dinger auch große Fische fängst  
Und während andere dann vielleicht mal ab und zu nen Großen fangen, fängst Du ihn auch, hast aber nebenbei noch etliche andere.
Fische halten sich nicht an Handbücher. Meine größten Zander hab ich fast alle immer bei 25-30°C und prallem Sonnenschein im Juni - August gefangen und nicht im November - entgegen landläufiger Meinung!


----------



## Dennert (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich sags ja


----------



## Veit (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Aja, da Dennert das Thema ja aufgegriffen hat, sei noch erwähnt, dass der Erfolgswobbler eine Länge von 7 cm hat. |supergri


----------



## w3azle (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

na mensch veit, petri!
freu mich immer schon auf deinen täglichen bericht 

ganz schöner brummer! meiner war zwar länger....hat aber kaum gekämpft und soo dick war er auch nich.

übrigens war ich heut ( das schon 12 min nachist)  gestern nicht morgens an der elbe.....hab lieber geschlafen  

aber heute werd ichs versuchen um 8 dazusein
wobei da bestimmt die raubzeit der zander und hechte durch den mond zuende ist....aber mal schauen.

gruß


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Veit genialer Fisch der hat sicher in seiner Jugend gut gefrühstückt und einiges an Power bei der Masse!!


----------



## Promachos (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ein toller Fisch und ein spannender Bericht.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Veit!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Tisie (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Minden,

Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen!

Die sw-Bilder sind auch eine nette Idee, ist mal etwas anderes. Was ist das eigentlich für ein Boot? Und worauf hast Du die Fische gefangen?

Ich war Sonntag mit Jerkbait und Softjerks an den "Brandenburger Poldern" ... vormittags war der Himmel noch bedeckt und etwas Aktivität im Wasser. Ich hatte nach kurzer Zeit einen sehr schönen Biss auf einen PT Sickly Junior in der Farbe "Crappie". Leider blieb der Hecht nur kurz hängen und ist nach ein paar Schüttlern wieder ausgeschlitzt. Schade, schade, das war einer der 70+ Klasse  ... später kam dann die Sonne raus und über den ganzen Tag bekam ich keinen Biss mehr. Für den Abend hatte ich ja noch etwas Hoffnung, aber der Vollmond hat die Sonne dann nahtlos abgelöst und es blieb fast taghell. Nicht mal auf schwarze Köder wollte dann noch etwas beißen #d 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> ..."Gibts doch nicht, du bist eben ein Sahnemann!" ...


 

#6 :q #6 

Genau!

Petri zum Fisch!

Uli


----------



## mortal (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo an Alle.
Was haltet Ihr vom 300m  P O W E R L I N E  0.12mm  GELB ?


----------



## fantazia (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri veit#h
von sonen zanderfängen kann ich hier  leider nur träumen:l
dies jahr is für mich wohl auch gelaufen.boot is draußen
und vom land geht hier nich wirklich viel bis garnix.


----------



## Puenktchen (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Tolle Fänge, die ich hier sehe#6 #6 ...und sowas in meiner Saale#d ...*heul....

...die Fotos sind klasse!! Glückwunsch#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ mortal:
Stell die Frage bessr im Forum "Günstig kaufen und Tipps", die hat hier zum Thema nix verloren.


----------



## minden (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Tisie schrieb:


> 1.)Die sw-Bilder sind auch eine nette Idee, ist mal etwas anderes.
> 
> 2.)Was ist das eigentlich für ein Boot?
> 
> 3.)Und worauf hast Du die Fische gefangen?


 
Hi Matthias, danke!

1.) Dachte ich mir auch...

2.) Das is nen kleinen Boot vom Kollegen,..nen altes DDR-Teil mit Sitzen und so gepimpt

3.) Die Hechte meistens mit Slidern und der Zander aufm Pink Fin S in 12cm ca.

Hoffe ich kann bald wieder los....:k


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



mortal schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle.
> Was haltet Ihr vom 300m P O W E R L I N E 0.12mm GELB ?


wenn die spule neu ist nur den anfang der schnur!!:q


----------



## Veit (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hatte heute abend Glück im Unglück an der Saale. War mit meinen Kumpels Henni und Steve am Wasser. Tja und Steve (selbst kein Angler, war nur zum Zugucken mit) ist während ich meine (noch relativ neue) Rute montierte voll draufgelatscht. Bruch direkt am Handteil! *heul* Ich war natürlich stinkesauer, denn die Rute wird die Versichung zwar sicherlich bezahlen, aber der Angelabend war für mich eigentlich so gut wie gelaufen, da wir ja keine Ersatzrute mithatten. :v Aber nur eigentlich. Henni hatte seine Köderbox im Auto vergessen und ich durfte in der Zeit, in der er sie holte, ein paar Würfe mit seine Shimano Beastmaster machen. Tja und sobald ich eine Angel in der Hand habe, ist Alarmstufe Rot für die Zander angesagt. :q :q :q Vier Würfen reichten mir, dann hatte ich einen 58er Stachelritter auf 8er Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz und war wieder halbwegs zufrieden. Henni hatte danach zwar mehrere Bisse, konnte aber keinen Fisch haken. Zwei Mal wurde der Schwanz seiner Gummifisch abgebissen.


----------



## Tisie (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Minden,



minden schrieb:


> 2.) Das is nen kleinen Boot vom Kollegen,..nen altes DDR-Teil mit Sitzen und so gepimpt


coole Sache, pimp my Boat  ... die DDR-Kähne waren gar nicht schlecht, bei uns im Osten sind z.B. die alten Ruderkähne immernoch der Renner. Gibt's mehr Fotos von dem Boot? Gerne auch per PN/Email, paßt hier ja nicht so zum Thema.



minden schrieb:


> 3.) Die Hechte meistens mit Slidern und der Zander aufm Pink Fin S in 12cm ca.


Welche Slider verwendest Du? Meinst Du vielleicht diesen Fin-S-Fish? Den habe ich mir letztens auch gekauft ... gute Erfahrungen habe ich auch mit dem Salt-Shaker von LunkerCity gemacht. Fischst Du die Fin-S-Fish vertikal, diagonal oder am Dropshot-Rig?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Holger (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Tisie

der Salt Shaker ist für mich einer der besten GuFis überhaupt. Neben dem Aqua Shad und dem Kopyto der meistgefischte von mir.....und vielleicht der fängigste. #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Zitat:
Zitat von *Veit* 

 
_..."Gibts doch nicht, du bist eben ein Sahnemann!" ..._


#6 :q #6 

Genau!

Petri zum Fisch!

Uli


----------



## zander55 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Veit, schöne Zander haste da gefangen, Respekt!

War heute nach der Arbeit ein bisschen mit der Spinnrute unterwegs und konnte einen 60er Hecht auf Rapala Shag Rap in 9 cm fangen.


----------



## minden (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Tisie schrieb:


> 1.) ...Gibt's mehr Fotos von dem Boot? Gerne auch per PN/Email, paßt hier ja nicht so zum Thema.
> 
> 2.) Welche Slider verwendest Du?
> 3.) Meinst Du vielleicht diesen Fin-S-Fish?
> ...


 
Hey Michi;-)

-Ähm..ein Foto hatte ich letztens mal irgendwo,...aaaaber wo???#c , wenn ichs finde send ichs dir mal...

-Egal welche, die fangen alle Klasse;-), also verwende sowohl die Schocker als auch die Naturdekos, wirklich Top Jerks zu guten Preisen, da sollte sich so manch andere hersteller mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden...

-Ne hab nen komplett Pinken gefischt, also ohne glitter, aber ansonsten ist es genau diese Kaugummifarbe,...vielleicht gibts ja auch schwule Zander, aber das wird wohl grad woanders """diskutiert"""#q 

-Der Shaker ist ebenfalls nen ein a Köder, aber ich fische meist, also geworfen, auch die ganze ShadXperts Schublade,...die sind einfach mal TOP und ebenfalls günstig

-Den Fin S - und auch andere Vertikalköder - fische ich vertikal, aber auch normal vom Ufer gejiggt. Gejiggt vom Ufer siehts zwar alles andere als spektakulär aus, aber man muss ja auch nicht immer darauf hören was manche zeitungen immer schreiben, von wegen Schaufelschwanz und Aktion, die Zander und Barsche gehen auch sehr gerne auf diese "unspektakulären" """No-Aktion"""-Teile...


----------



## Black Fox (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dickes Petri an die Fänger!!!
@Veit: Das ist doch nicht mehr normal, wie du diese Woche bis *JETZT *wieder zu geschlagen hast.
Sagmal bist du jeden Tag am Gewässer?
Am Wochenende geh ich auch wieder, leider gibts bei mir in der Woche kaum Zeit wegen der "wunderschönen" Schule.:v :c   #q


----------



## Adrian* (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Seih froh das du noch Schule hast...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ok adrian, schule is besser als arbeiten aber noch besser is studieren :q


----------



## minden (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ...aber noch besser is studieren :q


 

Wart mal ab bist du dich in der Ebdphase befindets, ich wette dann wirst du diese Aussage editieren;-)


----------



## Veit (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute abend wieder an der Saale und mit viel Mühe gelang es mir auch diesmal wieder einen Zander zu fangen. Der 53 cm lange Stachelritter biss erst kurz vor Schluss als ich die Flinte schon fast ins Korn werfen wollte. Ansonsten konnte ich nur einen kleinen 45er Hecht verbuchen. Beide gingen wieder auf 8er Kopyto in perlweißglitterscharz.

@ Black Fox: Ja, bei mir ist jeden Abend ne Runde Spinnfischen angesagt. Wenns dann allerdings bald doch mal frostig werden sollte, gehe ich auch nur noch am Wochenende los, aber momentan nutze ich die milden Temperaturen aus.


----------



## Wallerschreck (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Veit wiedermal Zander .

War gestern auch Unterwegs konnte aber bei einem Fehlbiss/Aussteiger- Marathon nur einen Barsch von 10cm fangen der sich auf meinen 6er Gufi gestürzt hat, schon ärgerlich wenn man 7-8 Bisse kassiert und alles im Drill aussteigt


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...hatte gestern auch wieder nen Zander...
...mit 55zig kein Riese, gebissen auf Bass Assassin...
...hatte noch ein paar Bisse, aber bei dem Sturm war da nichts zu machen...

...Beste Grüße Stefan...


----------



## Black Fox (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Das stimmt schon mit der Schule. Wissen ist Macht!
Bloß es ist wirklich schlecht, wenn du 15.00 oder 16.00 Uhr zu Hause bist und eh du am Wasser bist ist es so gut wie dunkel!
Naja was solls, hoffentlich geht es an diesen Wochenende richtig ab!
Bis denne euer Schüler Black Fox!#h


----------



## Wallerschreck (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Im Dunkeln beißts eh am besten.. jedenfalls da wo ich angel..also mach dir nix draus ich kann während der Woche auch nur abends raus.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

das ja immer wieder kommt: hier mal ein kleines video, für alle, die angst vor kleinen ködern haben :q unfassbar... *klick*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

He, das ist doch noch recht unspektakulär, sozusagen normale Beute. Das Problem ist nur: Der trägt den Beutefisch ewig spazieren und wartet bis der perdu ist. Bei den kleinen Verschieberucken wo er sich zu dem besseren Würgebiss nach vorne arbeitet faßt auch kein Haken, die KöFi Angler wissen wie lange ein Hecht braucht, selbst wenn er tote relativ kleine Köder packt. Alles was groß ist, birgt immer die Gefahr nicht ordentlich zu haken.


----------



## Veit (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Alles was groß ist, birgt immer die Gefahr nicht ordentlich zu haken.


Genau so isses! Und abgesehen davon isses doppelt ärgerlich, wenn man so nen großen Köder der eh schon teurerer ist dann auch noch samt aller Zusatzdrillinge verliert. 
Mich werdet ihr mit der ganzen "Propaganda" für irgendwelche Riesenköder nicht so schnell überzeugen können.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

also nen zusatzdrilling schadet nicht  klarer fall. und ich wollt auch niemanden überzeugen, ich wollt nur das video mal zeigen, weil ich den gierigen esox lustig fand! ich weiß doch, wie viele von euch kleine köder bevorzugen gute nacht zusammen...


----------



## fantazia (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich fische auch lieber mit kleineren ködern auf hechte.
sehe keinen vorteil bei grösseren ködern.(ausser das schwere spinner und blinker tiefer laufen)kleine hechte beißen auch auf grössere köder.
und ab und zu mal nen kleineren hecht als beifang  is doch auch ganz schön.und das ich mit grösseren ködern grössere fische bei mir im gewässer fangen würde bezweifel ich auch.am meisten bringt wohl immer noch den köder und die grösse zu fischen der man vertraut.


----------



## erich17 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Meine Erfahrung zeigt genau das Gegenteil. Meine Devise lautet: Kleiner Köder kleiner Fisch, großer Köder grosser Fisch !!!

Ich denke das liegt in der Sache der Natur ( Revierkämpfe oder Laichverhalten einmal ausgeschlossen).

Ein Raubfisch , und hier gerade grosse Hechte, müssen mit wenig Aufwand viel Beute machen, denn jede Attacke verbraucht ungemein Substanz, also wird er lieber 1x einen grossen Köder nehmen als 10x rauben zu müssen um den gleichen Energiewert zu erhalten.

Alle meine 9 Hechte über 1 Meter habe ich ausschliesslich mit Köder von 13cm und mehr gefangen. Meinen grössten habe ich mit einem 40cm Ukko Taurus gefangen. 
Und ettliche über 90cm attackierten meine über 20cm Wobbler dermassen hart, dass sie ihn meistens komplett im Maul hatten.

Wie gesagt, ist MEINE Erfahrung. 

Ich konnte sogar mal miterleben als ein Angler eine lebendige Aitel (Döbel) (als dieser noch erlaubt war ) mit ca. 4 Pfund und weit über 50cm mit einem grossen Styroporquader als Schwimmer laufen liess. Der Angler wusste dass sich dort ein Riese aufhielt. Es dauerte keine 20 Minuten als der Styroporquader förmilch explosionsartig mit einem sehr lauten "Pluppppp" verschwand. Der Angler setzte schon nach ca. 30 Sekunden den Anhieb. Der Lohn war ein Hecht von 1,43m und 41,5 Pfund !!!!!! Als ich ihn Kescherte, staunte ich nicht schlecht, als nur noch etwa 1/4 des Köderfisches aus seinem Maul herausschaute.

Nochmals, falls es mir wieder falsch ausgelegt wird: Das ist meine Erfahrung die ich in 40 Jahren Hechtfischen gemacht habe.

Erich17


----------



## erich17 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hab zu diesem Thema noch was schönes entdeckt.

www.aso-angelservice.de  dort auf Kunstköder klichen, dann CASTAIC klicken. Schaut euch das Bild ganz links unten an. Hecht 1,26cm - wo der die 30cm Castaic Forelle hat !!!!!!


Erich17


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



erich17 schrieb:


> Der Lohn war ein Hecht von 1,43m und 41,5 Pfund !!!!!! Als ich ihn Kescherte, staunte ich nicht schlecht, als nur noch etwa 1/4 des Köderfisches aus seinem Maul herausschaute.
> 
> 
> Erich17


 

Weltrekord? Verschrieben? Fremdsprache?


Uli


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

nen 20Kg Hecht? Das Foto würd ich gerne mal sehen.. mal schaun wie dick die Finger sind.


----------



## leipziger21 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Weltrekord? Verschrieben? Fremdsprache?
> 
> 
> Uli



laut blinkerhitparade ist der schwerste hecht aus deutschand um die 50 pfund bei einer länge von 136 meter 







*ps: bitte nicht wieder so eine sinnlose diskussion zwecks anzweifeln des gewichtes entweder ihr glaubt es oder nicht  manchmal ist schweigen auch gold *


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



erich17 schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung zeigt genau das Gegenteil. Meine Devise lautet: Kleiner Köder kleiner Fisch, großer Köder grosser Fisch !!!
> 
> Ich denke das liegt in der Sache der Natur ( Revierkämpfe oder Laichverhalten einmal ausgeschlossen).


 
Das liegt nicht in der Natur der Sache sondern an der Beschaffenheit des Gewässers und seinen Futterfischen.

In zwei von meinen Seen werden Hechte, gerade kapitale, fast ausschließlich auf kleine Köder wie 3er Mepps und Kleinst-Wobbler gefangen. Auch beim Ansitzangeln gehen kleine Lauben bis max 8 cm.
Warum? Weil es in den Seen ein hervorragender Bestand an kleinen Futterfischen, wie veruttete Barsche, Lauben und große Schwärme junger kleiner Renken gibt. Die großen Hecht interessieren sich nur noch für diese "kleine" Größe.

Es ist immer witzig zu sehen, wie gewässerunkundige ihre großen Köder auspacken und dann frustiert sagen, dass nichts im See sei, ich ihnen dann zeige, wie erfolgreich doch 6 Gramm Spinner sind !! |rolleyes


----------



## fantazia (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht in der Natur der Sache sondern an der Beschaffenheit des Gewässers und seinen Futterfischen.
> 
> In zwei von meinen Seen werden Hechte, gerade kapitale, fast ausschließlich auf kleine Köder wie 3er Mepps und Kleinst-Wobbler gefangen. Auch beim Ansitzangeln gehen kleine Lauben bis max 8 cm.
> Warum? Weil es in den Seen ein hervorragender Bestand an kleinen Futterfischen, wie veruttete Barsche, Lauben und große Schwärme junger kleiner Renken gibt. Die großen Hecht interessieren sich nur noch für diese "kleine" Größe.
> ...


würde auch sagen das es gewässerbedingt is.die hechte bei uns im see sind im durchschnitt sowieso eher klein.nen hecht über 70cm is für das gewässer schon ganz ok.in dem see würden mir grosse köder auch keine grösseren hechte herzaubern.
und ich vertraue meinen ködern.ich glaube auch meter
hechte sagen zu nem mepps grösse 4 oder 5 nich nein.
mein einziger meter den ich gefangen habe biss auch auf nen kleinen totes rotauge beim barsch zuppeln.also grosser köder grosser fisch mag vllt ab und zu stimmen.is aber sicher net die regel.oft siehts so aus.grosser köder=weniger fisch.aber auch keine grösseren.
in irgendwelchen seen wo öfters meter hechte gefangen werden machen grosse köder vllt sinn.aber sons?


für barsche nehme ich gerne grösse köder.
aber der bestand an grossen barschen is
auch besser als der bestand an grossen hechten.


----------



## Waagemann (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

ich bins zwar auch der meinung größere Köder zu nehmen aber ich habe auch schon erlebt das ein 75er Hecht einen ca. 6cm langen Wobbler genommen aber auch schon das ein ca. 20ér Hecht einen  2er oder 3er spinner genommen#c .
Also ich denke da gibt´s viele solche Geschichten und jeder hat so was schon mal erlebt oder?
Ich frage mich sowieso da von 100ten Fischchen der Hecht genau MEIN Köder nimmt...einfach unglaublich:c 1

Mfg waagemann


----------



## fantazia (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

das sind ja auch nich grossartig kleine oder grosse happen für hechte.
habe selber schon paar mal 70er 80er hechte auf mepps grösse 3 gefangen.ebenso 20er 30er hechte auf mepps aglia long grösse 5 oder grosse effzett blinker.fischen tu ich am liebsten mit mepps spinnern grösse 4 oder 5 auf hecht.man muss  vertrauen zu den ködern haben.jeder angler hat halt seine eigenen vorlieben für grössen,köder,farben etc.habe schon so oft meine köder beim angeln getestet und bin zu dem entschluss gekommen das der köder oft ********gal is.ich habe immer gefangen(oder halt nich).ob ich nun mein lieblingsköder dran hatte oder einfach mal was neues probiert habe.hechte beißen auf jeden köder der vernünftig geführt wird und zur richtigen zeit an der richtigen stelle lang läuft.sind auf jeden fall
meine erfahrungen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heut mit OLLI01 malwieder auf Hechtjagt .
Während er noch Im Stau stand konnt ich schonmal den ersten landen , hatte leider nur 50 cm .
Danach tat sich erstmal ne halbe Stunde lang absolut garnichts .
Als Olli dann endlich da war brachen wir zu ner anderen Strecke auf , er montierte so einen billig Gummiwobbler ähnlich dem Mega Bait Charlie der sehr interessant durchs Wasser torkelte .

Ich zeigte ihm ne Stelle von der ich wusste das dort n schöner Hecht steht von dem ich zwar schon n paar Fehlattacken hatte , den ich aber noch nie haken konnte .
Nach 3 Würfen hing er dann bei Olli und kurze Zeit später konnte er seinen bis jetzt größten Hecht von immerhin 75 cm landen .

Danach durft ich  ich auch mal den Gummiköder testen und bekam gleich beim ersten Wurf 3 ! Fehlattacken . 2 Würfe später konnte ich dann nen ca. 55er landen .

Danach musste ich dann leider schonwieder los  :c 
Auf dem Rückweg machte ich allerdings an ner guten Stelle nochmal einen Wurf und bekam gleich wieder nen Nachläufer (ca.70 cm) .

Bin mal gespannt was Olli noch rausholt , die Fotos vom 75er wird er nachher denn selbst reinstellen ...


----------



## OLLI01 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So,hier die versprochenen Bilder!!






























Nochmals schönen Dank an Kochtoppangler,hat spaß gemacht,Danke.

Mal sehen wann ich es das nächste mal schaffe wieder los zu ziehen.

OLLI


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

schöner hecht!!! ich war auch los, trotz erkältung mehrere stunden, da ich es nicht hinnehmen wollte, das hier nichts geht. IS ABER SO! geht gar nichts. nicht einen zanderbiss, lediglich zwei barsche, darauf habe danach geangelt, beide beim rausheben des köders, schöne kleine scheißdinger. und das wasser war klar, sowie ich es hier liebe, alles bestens. NICHTS. im hafen genug kleinfisch, auch die brassen sind da, gleich wieder mehrere kontakte und schuppen am haken. ich checks nicht, vielleicht sind die zander echt wieder rausgezogen, als es so warm war. denn bisse hatte ich immer und das meistens unzählige. na ja, ich geh jetzt definitiv wieder los, wenns KALT ist. nun ja, vielleicht nochmal vorher, wenns zu sehr juckt :q


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ OLLI :   Keinen mehr erwischt ?
Hätt jetzt gedacht du holst noch 1 oder 2 raus ...

Naja ich werds eventuell morgen Vormittag nochmal für 2-3 Stunden versuchen ...


----------



## OLLI01 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nö,nachdem es so dunkel aufgezogen ist dachte ich die WELT GEHT GLEICH UNTER und bin erstmal richtung Auto.
Habe es denn da noch ne halbe Stunde probiert,aber war nüscht.
War da ja auch zu erwarten.
Sag noch mal bescheid wann du losziehst.
Wegen den Ködern fahr ich wohl Montag noch mal hin,heute war ich zu spät da,hatten schon zu.
Also unterschied zwischen Spinnstange und Stahlvorfach ist von der Sinkgeschwindigkeit nichts zu merken,aber er taumelt mit Stahlvorfach noch mehr.
Perfekt läufter mit kurzen,deutlichen zupfern.

OLLI


----------



## Tisie (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Holger,



Holger schrieb:


> @ Tisie
> 
> der Salt Shaker ist für mich einer der besten GuFis überhaupt. Neben dem Aqua Shad und dem Kopyto der meistgefischte von mir.....und vielleicht der fängigste. #6


beim Salt-Shaker war ich anfangs wegen der schräg stehenden Schwanzschaufel etwas skeptisch, aber die Aktion ist einfach nur geil. Die Gummimischung von LunkerCity finde ich auch super, schön flexibel und trotzdem sehr zäh ... da halten die Rassel-Röhrchen in der Schwanzschaufel ganz hervorragend #6 

@Minden:



minden schrieb:


> Hey Michi;-)


Michi? |kopfkrat 



minden schrieb:


> -Egal welche, die fangen alle Klasse;-), also verwende sowohl die Schocker als auch die Naturdekos, wirklich Top Jerks zu guten Preisen, da sollte sich so manch andere hersteller mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden...


Du meinst den Salmo Slider? Den fische ich auch gerne, aber momentan ist der Piketime Sickly Junior mein Favourit. Der läßt sich noch kontrollierter führen.



minden schrieb:


> -Ne hab nen komplett Pinken gefischt, also ohne glitter, aber ansonsten ist es genau diese Kaugummifarbe,...vielleicht gibts ja auch schwule Zander, aber das wird wohl grad woanders """diskutiert"""#q


Ja, ja, die schwulen Zander  ... mich würde mal interessieren, wie die das Pink in 6-8m Tiefe wahrnehmen.



minden schrieb:


> -Den Fin S - und auch andere Vertikalköder - fische ich vertikal, aber auch normal vom Ufer gejiggt. Gejiggt vom Ufer siehts zwar alles andere als spektakulär aus, aber man muss ja auch nicht immer darauf hören was manche zeitungen immer schreiben, von wegen Schaufelschwanz und Aktion, die Zander und Barsche gehen auch sehr gerne auf diese "unspektakulären" """No-Aktion"""-Teile...


Gerade in stark befischten Gewässern bringt ein unbekannter Köder mit einer anderen oder eben ganz ohne Vibration oft bessere Ergebnisse.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## minden (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ups der spitzname von matthias is gar nicht michi, ich muss betrunken gewesen sein#c |rolleyes 

Also @Matze 

jau meine die salmo slider,...sind einfach klasse teile, aber die piketimes nat.. auch, nur ne ecke teurer 

Bin kein zander, habe aber mal gehört das pink im tiefen eh frau wahrgenommen wird (oder wars doch ne andere "farbe"?) soweit ich weiss aber nicht mehr pink...


----------



## Veit (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War gestern mit Boardi Marco O. Spinnfischen. Zunächst versuchten wir es vom Boot aus an einem kleinen See, bis auf einen gut 50er Hecht, der mir auf einen 12er Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz ging und mir dann bei der Landung auch gleich aus der Hand rutschte passierte allerdings nix.
Danach versuchten wir es noch an der Elbe. Leider war der anberaumte Hot Spot bereits besetzt und wir mussten mit ansehen, wie zwei anderer Angler drei Zander fingen. Leider standen die Stachelritter nur an der Strömungskante und wir hatten von unserem Standort keinen Biss. Also wechselten wir die Stelle. Zwar hatten wir am neuen Platz einige Fehlbisse, einen Zander konnten wir aber leider nicht mehr landen. Das war aber auch nicht so schlimm, denn Marco konnte einen der Bisse auf einen 12 cm California-Shad in schwarzweiß verwerten und wir konnte den Übeltäter dann auch gemeinsam landen. Es war ein megafetter Hecht von 96 cm, der natürlich wieder schwimmen durfte, da er höchstwahrscheinlich voller Laich war. Der Drill war allerdings eher unspektakulär. Auch wenns für mich gestern nicht gut lief, habe ich mich sehr für Marco gefreut, denn so ein so großer Hecht aus der Elbe ist wirklich etwas besonderes.


----------



## Tisie (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Minden,



minden schrieb:


> Ups der spitzname von matthias is gar nicht michi, ich muss betrunken gewesen sein#c |rolleyes


kein Problem 



minden schrieb:


> jau meine die salmo slider,...sind einfach klasse teile, aber die piketimes nat.. auch, nur ne ecke teurer


Bei manchen Händlern bekommt man die Piketimes auch zu 'nem ganz guten Kurs, z.B. drei bezahlen + einer umsonst ... das nimmt sich dann nicht mehr so viel im Vergleich zu den Salmos.



minden schrieb:


> Bin kein zander, habe aber mal gehört das pink im tiefen eh frau wahrgenommen wird (oder wars doch ne andere "farbe"?) soweit ich weiss aber nicht mehr pink...


Ab einer bestimmten Wassertiefe sind das wahrscheinlich eh alles nur noch Grau- oder Brauntöne?! Aber vielleicht wird die Köderfarbe auch überbewertet und spielt evtl. gar keine so große Rolle? Leider ist ein wirklich aussagekräftiger Vergleichstest am Wasser fast unmöglich, so daß eine gute Farbe vielleicht nur dadurch zur guten Farbe wird, weil der Köder zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort war. Ob der Fisch auf den gleichen Köder in einer anderen Farbe auch anders reagiert hätte, bleibt dann weiterhin fraglich. Letztendlich bleibt die persönliche Überzeugung und das Vertrauen in den Köder wohl einer der wichtigsten Faktoren.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## minden (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hey, kannst du mir mal einen der Händler per PM senden, dankööö, hört sich gut an.

Also ich glaube auch das die Köderfarbe überbewertet wird. Und zwar nicht nur bei minimal Unterschieden, sondern auch generell. Aber glauben ist nicht wissen,..wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte öfters mal an einem gutem Gewässer zu fischen, müsste man das halt mal testen. Am besten beim veticalen und zu zweit. Wenn man sich dann alle 2 Stunden mit dem Kollegen die Farben vertauscht oder so, könnte man wenn mann das n paar mal macht rel. venünftige Ergebnisse erzielen, interessant wär das allemal...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute malwieder für 2 Stunden los .
Konnte gleich am Anfang nach überraschend heftigem Drill (eigentlich sind die Hechte in dem gewässer recht träge) nen Hecht von genau 80 cm auf nen Eigenbau Spinner landen .

Die restliche Zeit tat sich dann leider garnichtsmehr .


----------



## Hacker (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Kochtoppangler was isn das für ne Rolle?


----------



## duck_68 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> War heute malwieder für 2 Stunden los .
> Konnte gleich am Anfang nach überraschend heftigem Drill (eigentlich sind die Hechte in dem gewässer recht träge) nen Hecht von genau 80 cm auf nen Eigenbau Spinner landen .
> 
> Die restliche Zeit tat sich dann leider garnichtsmehr .




Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Hecht!!|schild-g 

Bei mir ging heute, wie in den letzten Wochen nix#c #c 

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## duck_68 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Hacker schrieb:


> @ Kochtoppangler was isn das für ne Rolle?




Red Arc, schätze ich mal


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Red Arc, schätze ich mal


RÜSCHTÜSCH...
es sei denn es gibt bereits eine "fake" version davon (glaube aber nicht das Kochtoppangler ne nachgemachte fischt !!)

grüße

mirco


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nee nee das ist schon die original red Arc |supergri 

Aber seit heute Vormittag gibt das Schnurlaufröllchen ganz merkwürdige geräusche von sich :c


----------



## Bubbel2000 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

troppen öl rauf und gut is :-D kein thema meistens...schöner hecht, gut genährt, der sieht auch kampfstarkt aus, nen schönes kraftpaket, den hätt ich auch gern gedrillt :q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

geiles tel!!echt schade das meine hechtspinne am anfang der saison(mitte oktober) kauputt gegangen ist:c


----------



## Tisie (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Minden,

bez. der Händler habe ich Dir 'ne PN geschrieben.



minden schrieb:


> ... wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte öfters mal an einem gutem Gewässer zu fischen, müsste man das halt mal testen. Am besten beim veticalen und zu zweit. Wenn man sich dann alle 2 Stunden mit dem Kollegen die Farben vertauscht oder so, könnte man wenn mann das n paar mal macht rel. venünftige Ergebnisse erzielen, interessant wär das allemal...


Das Problem dabei ist, daß man selbst zu zweit im Boot nicht wirklich objektiv testen kann, da einfach zu viele Faktoren das Ergebnis beeinflussen (Gerät, Führungsweise, konkrete Angelstelle, ...). Ich habe es schon oft erlebt, daß mein Kumpel und ich mit den gleichen Ködern gefischt haben und trotzdem hat einer wesentlich besser gefangen als der andere.

@Kochtopfangler: Toller Hecht - Petri Heil!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## OLLI01 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Sven

Mönsch,glückwunsch zu dem Prachtexemplar.
Leider konnte ich mich heute nicht loseisen hier.

Aber Mittwoch wird es wohl noch mal losgehen.

Gruß:OLLI


----------



## zanderfrazze (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

servus alle zusammen,

ich hab so langsam echt die Schnauze gestrichen voll von den sch.... Kormoranen, ca. 30 Stück sitzen seit zwei Wochen tagtäglich an unserem Weiher, 1ha groß und machen alles platt, einige Bäume an unserem See sehen sogar aus, wie wenns geschneit hätte, leider sinds aber die verdauten Fische, die in Form von Exkrementen an den Bäumen hängen. Hat irgendjemand ne idee, die Vögel zu verjagen?????
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.....


----------



## leowar (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Knicker und lso gehts


----------



## zanderfrazze (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

P.s mit der Schreckschuss hab ich s schon versucht, beim ersten Schuss sind sie weggeflogen, haben ne Runde gedreht und sich wieder auf ihren verkoteten Ästen nieder gelassen. Beim zweiten Schuss sind sie kurz weggeflogen und sofort wieder gekommen und beim dritten Versuch sind sie einfach sitzen geblieben, hat die kein bischen gejuckt


----------



## leowar (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bäme fällen wenn sie fleigen  *gg*
Das muss es doch eine Lösung geben die da weg zu bekommen?!


Ich glaube, ich würde sonst durchdrehen wenn die so einen Kleinen See lerr räubern...


----------



## zanderfrazze (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ja, ich hoff s doch, dass es da ne Lösung gibt!!! Die verputzen jedes Jahr alles bis auf die größeren Hechte und Karpfen, die haben allerdings nicht selten ordentliche Wunden, die von kormoranen stammen ( Löcher, als die Vögel sie gepackt haben).


----------



## minden (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Deshalb sag ich ja auch "rel vernünftige Ergebnisse";-)

Aber man kann schon Tendenzen erkennen..."Gerät" halte ich beim verticalen für nicht soooo wesentlich, "Führung" und vor allem Bisserkennung schon eher, das Problem mit der Angelstelle gibt sich meist auch nicht wirklich, es sei denn man hat ne 12 Meter Yacht dabei, sonst fischt man doch schon rel nah beieinander....

aber naja, wollen wa lieber nicht ausarten lassen und dürfte eh nur an Gewässer gehen, wo man schon so seine 5-7 Fische pro Session fängt,...also bei mir def. nicht möglich#d  

Komme auch grade vom Barschangeln, und ausser 2 Bissen von wahrscheinlich nichtmal Halbstarken ging nicht,...ach doch, kalte Füsse und Hände|rolleyes


----------



## Adrian* (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute wieder mit 2 Freunden am Rhein, hatte einen Zander zwischen 40 und 50cm auf nen 4er Kopyto, und ein paar Barsche auf Turbotail und Kopyto in 3,5cm...
En freund hatte noch nen 25er Zander auf en Kopyto und einige Barsche...


----------



## Malte (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute am nahegelegenen Kiesteich und hatte zwei Hechte von ca. 60-65 auf Drachkovitch-System, sowie nen ca. 45 Zander auf Gufi.


----------



## OLLI01 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ne CD vom KÜBELBÖCK:v  auf Repeat laufen lassen mit nem Bild (so 2x2m)
Die siehst Du nie wieder.
Vorsicht,es wertden wohl einige tot vom baum kippen.|supergri


----------



## NorbertF (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Unterstände im Wasser herrichten wo die Fische sich verstecken können. Das ist der beste Schutz davor dass nicht alles leergefressen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jungs, haltet Euch ein bisschen mehr onTopic!
Das ist ein Fangmeldungsthread und kein Kormoranthread!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Auch ein Raubfisch: 







:m


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

und ein hamma geiles foto :q besten dank und dickes petri!!!


----------



## bennie (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

bockt

petri heil, uwe, du hast da traumfische in deinem teich die ich gern mal fangen würde


----------



## NorbertF (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wow Petri!
[komplet offtopic!]


----------



## Raabiat (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

[komplet offtopic, gut gemerkt!]

hoppala...sorry....offtopic


----------



## Black Fox (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@FoolishFarmer
Ein wunderschöner Fisch! Danke für solch ein geiles Foto! :m |supergri #6 
Und ein dickes Petri an alle anderen!!!


----------



## fantazia (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hui,
sehr schöne forelle:m
worauf hat die gute denn gebissen?


----------



## Waagemann (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wunderschöner fisch,wie groß war er denn?:k 
Mfg waagemann​


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



fantazia schrieb:


> worauf hat die gute denn gebissen?


Profiblinker Attractor Größe F in fluo-orange!


Waagemann schrieb:


> Wunderschöner fisch,wie groß war er denn?


Ganz ehrlich? Keine Ahnung! Groß halt, so gute 5-6 Kilo schwer und über 70cm lang... aber genau weiß ich das nicht.


----------



## Birger (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dann will ich mal was vom Bodden der letzten 2 Wochen zeigen.
Sind zwar qualitativ schlechte Bilder, aber besser als nichts. Wenn man auf die Bilder von den Guides wartet, kann man echt schwarz werden. Also hab ich sie aus dem Video rausgeschnitten.







98er, gebissen auf nen 18cm Turbotail in rauch/silbermetallic






Und der hart erkämpfte 110er von vorgestern. Gebissen auf nen 8er Prolex in kupfer. (In nur 1,5m Wassertiefe)


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...schöne Fische, Petri dazu...


----------



## Hermann W. (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Dickes Petri auch von mir!
Nächstes Jahr muss ich auf jeden Fall auch da hin!

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

klasse fische#6 


gaaaanz dickes petri von mir#6


----------



## Wallerschreck (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@foolish Farmer
Das ist mal ne schöne Refo da ist kein Vergleich mit den verkrüppelten Viechern dieman sonst im Puff fängt. Muss nen Hammer Drill gewesen sein. Ich hatte am Samstag ne 30ger Bafo in starker Strömung die war schon nicht ohne aber DAS.


----------



## Pfandpirat (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ist das nicht ein Saibling?

...wegen der rötlichen Flossen mit den weißen Streifen?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Nein, Regenbogenmilchner!

Saibling sieht so aus:


----------



## Pfandpirat (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Omg. OK |rolleyes


----------



## Birger (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Veit was los?
Kennen jetzt endlich alle Fische in der Saale den perlweißschwarzglitter 8 cm Kopyto?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

#y zzzzz.... :q


----------



## Tisie (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Saibling sieht so aus:



Meine Güte, das sind ja ein paar ungewöhnlich kräftige Burschen #6   ... worauf hast Du die gefangen?

So ein Fisch an der Fliegenrute - das wär's :k 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Tisie schrieb:


> So ein Fisch an der Fliegenrute - das wär's :k


Als Wildfang sicher... leider sind diese Exemplare Zuchtfische. Dennoch sind sie absolut nicht zu verachten (hervorragende zucht eben)!!  
Gebissen haben sie auf - ich mag´s kaum schreiben - Gummiwurm! |rolleyes


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Heilige sch... was sind das für Saiblinge??? Ich kenn die nur in 30cm.Formaten. Das sind ja halbe Karpfen. Wo ist denn diese Zucht?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=88241


----------



## Tisie (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Moin, moin,



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Als Wildfang sicher... leider sind diese Exemplare Zuchtfische. Dennoch sind sie absolut nicht zu verachten (hervorragende zucht eben)!!
> Gebissen haben sie auf - ich mag´s kaum schreiben - Gummiwurm! |rolleyes


dafür daß es Zuchtfische sind, sehen die doch top aus: schöne Kopfform, tolle Flossen und ein super Konditionsfaktor #6 ... ist die große Rainbow auch aus der Anlage?

Daß mit dem Gummiwurm muß Dir doch nicht peinlich sein, auch ich fische gerne mit Gummi, Holz und Plaste ... aber mit der Fliege ist eben doch ein ganz besonderer Reiz für mich 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Konnte heute seit Ewigkeiten wieder nen Zander fangen, so um die 50cm, hab nicht gemessen. Besonderserfreulich: der hat im Altarm gebissen, in einer Art See, das Ende des Altarms eben und dann auch noch auf Profiblinker in C, da ich vor lauter Verzweiflung auf Hecht gegangen bin!!! :q hatte noch Bisse, leider war die erlaubte Angelzeit auch schnell rum... Foto auf Homepage unter News, falls jemand den kleinen sehen will  schönen Abend zusammen...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hatte heute wieder 2 Hechte , der eine knapp 70 , der andere so um die 35 |evil: 
Außerdem noch jede menge Fehlattacken und 2 Nachläufer .


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

So, heute war ich auch entlich mal wieder Fischen...

Konnte in ca. 2 Stunden insgesamt 4 Hechte und einen Barsch überzeugen, mit dem Profiblinker einen kleinen Landspaziergang zu unternehmen... 

Der beste hatte 76cm, leider hat er sich den Blinker voll in die Kiemen gezogen und hat stark geblutet, da war nix mit releasen...




​
Aber na gut, Weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen Onkel gesichert, der isst gerne Hecht! #6

Alle Fische bissen auf einen blauen Profi-Blinker, 7 oder 8 andere Angler mit Köfi blieben soweit ich gesehen und im Gespräch erfahren habe ohne Fisch... War wohl auch besser so, wenn man bedenkt wie gierig die meinen Hecht angeschaut haben und wie ungläubig Sie waren, das ich andere Hechte zurückgesetzt habe... Na gut...

Den anderen auch ein dickes Petri!

Am Wochenende will ich wieder los, wenn es gut läuft habe ich bis dahin noch meine Jerkrute von Mad, bin schon heiß... :l

CU Stefan


----------



## Veit (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Nachdem ich an den letzten beiden Abenden an der Saale erfolglos geblieben war (2 Fehlbisse), tat sich heute wieder etwas mehr. Aber so wirklich berauschend war es dennoch nicht. Zwar konnte ich 3 Hechte landen, allerdings waren es alle nur Schniepel. Einer ca. 30, einer etwa 40 cm und ein 51er. Ein vierter ist noch ausgeschlitzt, aber auch der hatte nur Kindergartengröße. Außerdem ging mir noch ein Barsch an den Haken, doch auch der hatte nur knappe 30 cm. Von den Zandern, welche ich eigentlich fangen wollte, fehlte jede Spur. Köder des Abends war wiedermal ein 8er Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Obwohl ich ja gestern den zander hatte und fehlbisse ging heute nichts...bisse, barschnachläufer, alles. im hafen war ich auch kurz, wieder nur schuppen am haken, da sammeln sich immer mehr brassen, is echt der hamma :q werde am we weiterangeln.

und noch was: heute hab ich mich wieder mit einem unterhalten, der hatte gestern nen 55er hecht. die rolle war der hamma, ungefähr 30 jahre alt, mindestens, sowas hab ich im keller als andenken an meinen opa! die rute, teleskopbutterstock, ein alptraum. gut, die leute haben hier nicht das geld, die brauchen anderes dringender, das ist mir klar. gefischt hat er mit nem 5-7cm langen gummi, keine ahnugn was das war an nem vielvielviel zu schweren kopf für dieses gewässer. und ne ca 20-25er mono. mit diesem gerät würde ich NIEEEEEEEEEEEEE was fangen und er eben schon. köderführung??? rausgeschleudert und im TGV-Tempo wieder eingeholt. Ich finds immer wieder krass, dass man auch mit sonem schrott erfolgreich sein kann, weiß heißt erfolgreich, dass man damit eben mal was fangen kann. sein größter zander hatte 1,3 kilo sagte er. und geangelt hat er ne stunde auf dem sleben platz, immer wieder in die gleiche richtung geworfen....mich störts nicht, die angler hier können nicht angeln, sind aber freundlich und immer bereit nen foto zu machen. und das schönste sind ihre gesichter, wenn ich meine fische mit voller überzeugung release :q es wird übrigens kälter ende und anfang nächster woche, gehe fest davon aus, dass ich dann mehr fange, ich hoffe mal, dass sich meine vermutung auch bestätigen wird!!! wenn nicht dann nicht, zu weihnachten wünsch ich mir nen 80er im januar ;-)


----------



## fantazia (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Als Wildfang sicher... leider sind diese Exemplare Zuchtfische. Dennoch sind sie absolut nicht zu verachten (hervorragende zucht eben)!!
> Gebissen haben sie auf - ich mag´s kaum schreiben - Gummiwurm! |rolleyes


hab im urlaub mal im hintersee mit der fliegenrute geangelt.konnte  paar seesaiblinge überlisten.
aber in dem see is das durchschnittsgewicht leider sehr klein#c
und die tageskarte sehr teuer.glaub kostete damals 50d-mark.
hab aber noch nie in sonem schönen see gefischt wie es der hintersee in österreich is.


----------



## Tisie (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



fantazia schrieb:


> hab im urlaub mal im hintersee mit der fliegenrute geangelt.


Fliegenfischen kann man überall, auch in Brandenburg und auf Nichtsalmoniden ... pobier's mal aus, macht echt Laune #6 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## NorbertF (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Kann ich bestätigen, Fliegen gibts überall, aber gefischt hab ich da noch nie drauf|supergri :q 
Aua das gibt wieder offtopic Haue von Thomas. 
Ne mal im Ernst: lohnt sich das in einem "stinknormalen" Gewässer mit der Fliegenrute zu fischen? Ich würde es auch schon seit Jahren gerne mal erlernen habe es aber nie getan weil ich nur im Rhein und in Seen fische. Kann man da auch was fangen?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ NorbertF , du kannst mit der Fliegenrute so ziehmlich alles         fangen ...
Ich fische damit z.B. gerne auf Friedfisch wie Rotaugen , Rotfedern , Döbel , Aland , Brassen etc ...


----------



## fantazia (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Tisie schrieb:


> Fliegenfischen kann man überall, auch in Brandenburg und auf Nichtsalmoniden ... pobier's mal aus, macht echt Laune #6
> 
> Viele Grüße, Matthias


angel im sommer ab und zu mit fliege auf rotfedern.an ner leichten fliegenrute machen die echt gut alarm|supergri


----------



## Tisie (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Norbert,



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ne mal im Ernst: lohnt sich das in einem "stinknormalen" Gewässer mit der Fliegenrute zu fischen? Ich würde es auch schon seit Jahren gerne mal erlernen habe es aber nie getan weil ich nur im Rhein und in Seen fische. Kann man da auch was fangen?


klar lohnt sich das, nur die Sichttiefe sollte etwas über 3cm liegen, da die Fussel an der Fliegenrute größtenteils nur optisch von den Fischen wahrgenommen werden. Man kann mit der Fliegenrute auch viel mehr als Nachbildungen von Fliegen an der Wasseroberfläche anbieten und z.B. mit Fischchen-Imitationen (sog. Streamer) auf Raubfische angeln. Dafür hast Du mit dem Rhein sogar ein sehr gutes Gewässer vor der Tür ... ich habe schon oft gelesen, daß dort überaus erfolgreich mit der Fliegenrute auf Rapfen und Zander gefischt wird. Den Barsch links auf dem Bild habe ich übrigens auch mit der Fliegenrute gefangen #6 

So, genug off Topic ... weitere Fragen beantworte ich gerne per PN oder im Fliegenfischer-Bereich.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Bubbel2000 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

nur noch eine: du meinst bestimmt 3m und nicht 3cm sichttiefe, oder??? 3cm is mal nichts :q


----------



## Tisie (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Steffen,



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> nur noch eine: du meinst bestimmt 3m und nicht 3cm sichttiefe, oder??? 3cm is mal nichts :q


doch, ich meinte 3cm, wenn auch etwas ironisch  ... ich habe mit der Fliege auch schon sprichwörtlich im Trüben gefischt und dabei sogar Fische gefangen, aber ein gutes Gefühl habe ich dabei nie. Die Hoffnung etwas zu fangen ist einfach größer, wenn man dem Fisch die Fliege eben nicht 3cm vorm Maul vorbeiziehen muß, damit er sie überhaupt wahrnimmt. Zu klar sollte das Wasser aber auch nicht sein, da sind die Fische dann oft recht heikel und selektiv.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Veit (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich war heute abend wieder an der Saale...
Zunächst probierte ich es wieder mit Gummi und hatte schon beim allerersten Wurf auf 8er Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz einen ganz kurzen Fischkontakt. Der Biss war zwar sehr kräftig,aber dennoch saß der Haken offenbar nicht richtig, so dass der Räuber sich gleich wieder verabschiedete. Die Bissspuren am Köder stammten aber eindeutig von einem Hecht. 
In der Folge hatte ich zwar noch einen weiteren Fehlbiss auf Gummi, alles in allem lief es damit aber nicht gut, zumal Windböen ein kontrolliertes Fischen sehr schwierig machten.
Da half nur noch schwarze Magie. Und tatsächlich fing ich nach mehr als einer Stunde ohne Fang auf Gummi mit meinem zweiteiligen 7 cm Ugly Duckling-Wobbler, den ich schwarz angemalt hatte innerhalb weniger Minuten am selben Angelplatz 2 Zander von 55 und 63 cm und hatte später nochmal eine Fehlattacke darauf. Das Teil hat sich zum wiederholten mal als Zanderkiller erwiesen. 
Fazit: Die Saalezander beißen noch immer, man muss nur wissen wo und vorallem wie. Das relativ flachlaufende Wobbler (der Ugly Duckling läuft ca. 2 m tief) auch im Dezember funktionieren hätte ich bis zu dem 80er letztes Woche nicht so richtig gedacht. 
Sorry wegen der schlechten Bilder, aber mit Selbstauslöser lassen sich halt nicht immer Top-Fotos schießen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

was geht?????????? top jahreszeit, keiner schreibt und das fast 24h lang :q gehe sonntag los, vielleicht morgen, mal sehen!!!!! gute nacht zusammen ;-)


----------



## Kuschi777 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

tja was will man machen wenn  der Spinner,Gufi oder ähnliches nicht mehr das Wasser erreicht?
Bei uns sind seit gestern Vormittag alle 5kleinen Seen 1-3ha
zugefroren.
Ich ich glaub net das es sich rentiert den Gufi auf dem eise hüpfen zu lasen.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

von zufriern ist bei usn hier gar nit zu denken:c


----------



## fantazia (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> tja was will man machen wenn  der Spinner,Gufi oder ähnliches nicht mehr das Wasser erreicht?
> Bei uns sind seit gestern Vormittag alle 5kleinen Seen 1-3ha
> zugefroren.
> Ich ich glaub net das es sich rentiert den Gufi auf dem eise hüpfen zu lasen.


wo wohnst du denn?wir haben noch über 10°:m


----------



## Mad-Angler (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

HALLO!

Ich habe gestern meinen persönlichen Jahresabschluss gemacht, ich komme leider nicht mehr bis zum 31.12. ans Wasser und dann ist bis zum März ehh gesperrt bei uns. Hab dann gestern mein Boot ausm Wasser gehieft und bin danach nochmal "Back to the Roots" mit Wurm und klitzkleinen Köfi´s (3-5cm) auf Barsch angesessen!
Ja was soll ich sagen, die beissen noch als gäbs kein Morgen, echt irre dieses jahr.......Hab dann solange geangelt bis alle Würmer und alle Köfi´s verbraucht waren. Das Ergebnis waren 16 Barsche von 25cm bis max 31cm....die Stelle wo ich nun schon zum 2.mal so erfolgreich war ist echt heiss....es hängen lauter Büsche und Äste im Wasser man kommt kaum drann an die Stellen, aber mit bissle geschick gehts dann doch.:vik:
Bilder hab ich leider keine...mach ich fast nie, aber Bubble kennt mich und weis das ich nicht übertreibe.....#h.

Was mich zum Naturköder bewegt hat an diesem Tag war, das ich an genau der Stelle die letzten par mal mit Spinner und co. nichts mehr gefangen habe und sonst damit auch gut abräumen konnte.

Ich wünsch euch allen ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und natürlich ein gesundes und fischreiches jahr 2007.

Mfg  Mad-Angler (der ab nächstes jahr noch mehr released und sicher auch viele Foto´s macht)

@Kuschi777   bei uns hat das Wasser noch gute 6,5°C also von zufrieren nichts zu sehen.


----------



## Kuschi777 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Wo ich wohn is ganz einfach.

IN Bayern.

Dort in der nähe von Donauwörth und das liegt in der nähe von Augsburg.

Bei uns is  wirklich alles zugefroren gestern hatte es am tag 2Grad plus und in der nacht unter null.
Jetzt gerade haben wir -0.5Grad.

Wenns bei euch noch so warm ist.


Ps:
Vllt. komm ich heute noch an nehm see vorbei dann werd ich ein paar schöne Pics machen.


----------



## Ghanja (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hab mich heute Morgen mal in die Kälte gewagt und mich bei Minusgraden an die Isar gestellt. Begonnen wurde der Angeltag mit einem 30er Barsch und das nette Ende stellte ein Hecht mit 81 cm dar.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ghanja: pralle sonne, spiegelglattes wasser, nicht gerade das, was ich idealbedingungen nenne :q der hecht is klasse, petri!

@mad-angler: traumhafte vorsätze fürs nächste jahr  freu mich schon, wenn wir mal wieder losziehen bzw. losrudern. viel werde ich dieses jahr auch nicht mehr angeln, noch paar mal, dann is wohl ende....den januar nutze ich noch aus, dann is hier ruhe bzw. tunken mit wurm angesagt :q


----------



## Ghanja (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jo, er war auch größtenteils sehr zaghaft. Der Biss war eher ein Stupser und bis kurz vorm Ufer hat er sich verhalten wie eine Luftpumpe seiner Gattung ...


----------



## claude (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hei schöner Hecht, herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! PS wie gehts deinen Fingern????


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich konnte mich heute mal wieder für etwa 1 Stunde aus dem Büro ans Wasser schleichen, und das sogar recht erfolgreich! Als ich am See ankam waren verdächtig viele Autos zu sehen, und das bei dem kalten Wetter? Warum? |kopfkrat

Als ich dann mit der Hechtrute ans Wasser kam trieben da so ein paar bunte Punkte auf dem Wasser? Powerbait! Waren da etwa Forellen gesetzt? #c Na ja, ich hatte eh nur Hechtausrüstung mit, also ganz normal meine Blinker in Größe C drauf, los gehts...;+

Ich konnte 2 kleine Heche landen, dann habe ich eine Forelle gehakt, von der Seite. War schon mehr tot als lebendig, habe sie dann abgeschlagen. Aber dann müssen da ja noch mehr sein... Konnte eine von etwa 65cm zum Biss bringen, allerdings direkt unter der Rutenspitze, habe den Fisch dann im Drill verloren. Aber eine Forelle von 52cm konnte ich fangen, hatte den Blinker ganz normal genommen. Werde es morgen aber mal mit leichterer Ausrüstung und kleineren Ködern versuchen, das macht sicher auch mehr Spaß! :m

Die Forelle war mit der Hechtausrüstung dann halt eher kein Gegner... Wundert mich aber, das sie trotz Stahlvorfach und geflochtener gebissen hat, vor allem weil die Teigangler wohl recht erfolglos waren...







 
CU Stefan


----------



## Bubbel2000 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

wunderwaffe profiblinker, der hat mir schon fische gebracht, da habe ich gar nicht mehr mit gerechnet :-D wenn die besetzt wurden waren die sauhungrig. ging mir auch mal so, die haben ALLES genommen, kann beim nächsten mal gleich anders werden, wenn man gezielt drauf geht, ging mir so....petri auf jeden fall :-D


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hab heute malwieder richtig zugeschlagen , die Hechte waren wohl ordentlich hungrig ...

Gleich beim ersten Wurf mit nem 15 cm Abu Tormentor ne Fehlattacke .
Danach hab ich zu ner unbeschwerten Sandra mit Zusatzdrilling gewechselt die sich so an der Jerkrute super führen lässt .
2 Würfe später hing dann der erste Hecht mit 50 cm am Haken .
15 Meter Weiter machte ich dann den nächsten Wurf neben einem ins Wasser hängenden Busch . Wollt grad anfangen den Köder einzuzupfen da war schonwieder die Rute krumm und ich konnt nen recht schlanken 75er landen der den Köder wohl gleich beim aufprall genommen hat . 
Die nächsten 5 Würfe brachten dann mehrere Fehlattacken und dann garnichts mehr .
Also wieder 20 Meter weiter , erster Wurf , 3 mal gezupft und Zack schonwieder nen Fisch . Wieder ein 75er , diesmal aber nen ziehmlich vollgefressener , der sich auch entsprechend heftig gewehrt hat . Leider hat der Fisch meine Sandra so zerpflückt das davon nicht mehr viel übrig war . 
Hab dann also zu nem Buffalo Junior gewechselt , auf den restlichen 50 m passierte allerdings nichts mehr .
Also wieder zurück zu den Stellen wo ich die Fehlattacken hatte . Gleich beim ersten Wurf packte ein schöner 80er den jerk und ließ sich nach kurzem aber heftigem Drill landen , der nächste Wurf brachte dann noch einen 60er .

Dann bin ich nochmal zu ner anderen Strecke aufgebrochen , da hatte ich aber nichtmehr soviel Glück . 3 Bisse verhauen , einen ca.70er nach kurzem Drill verloren und dann zum Schluss noch einen ca. 60er erwischt .

Das langte mir dann erstmal für heute , zumal es eh schon langsam dämmerte .


----------



## Bubbel2000 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hammaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :q petri


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Jau ....
Wollt eigentlich mit Boardi Sir_Ivan los endlich mal dafür sorgen das er seinen ersten Hecht erwischt, er ist aber leider gestern krank geworden ...
Der wird sich jetzt bestimmt ärgern :q


----------



## NorbertF (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Scheint ja heute überall ein guter Tag gewesen zu sein. Ich konnte mich auch kurz ans Wasser stehlen um meine neue Spro Nova einzuweihen.
Ging auch gleich gut los, nach 10 Minuten ein Hecht (ca. 50cm), der natürlich wieder schwimmt. Gebissen auf einen 15cm HS Shad in weiss-glitter. Der sah nun nicht mehr gut aus, etwas streifig 
Trotzdem hat er mir 10 Minuten später einen schönen Zander gebracht (schwimmt auch wieder), der den Köder noch stärker lädiert hat. Nach einer weiteren Fehlattacke war er endgültig am Ende. Macht ja nichts, hab ja noch mehr davon...wah hatte ich mal. War der letzte. Was nun?
Andere Köder....2 Stunden kein Biss. Dann habe ich mich erinnert dass ich ja noch Stinte und Kaulis von J. Strehlow in der Kiste ganz unten habe, darunter auch weiss-glitter.
Einen montiert und man glaubt es nicht, es beisst wieder. Allerdings nur noch Barsche. 4 Stück später sieht der Gummi wieder aus wie durch den Wolf gedreht, kein Schwanz mehr, der Haken ganz ausgerissen, aber sie beissen weiter darauf.
Hammer!
Leider musste ich dann abbrechen, war aber ein super Tag. Diesmal gibts bedauerlicherweise keine Fotos, wollte ja nur kurz die Rolle testen  Hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## Veit (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen! #6 

Ich hatte von den Boardis Waagemann und Black Fox netterweise eine Einladung zum Hechtangeln bekommen und habe dann heute auch mal bei ihnen vorbeigeschaut. Leider wollte die Hechte heute bei uns einfach nicht. Keiner konnte einen Biss verzeichnen. Meine beiden Kollegen sagten mir, die besten Fänge sind an ihrem Vereinsgewässer bei sonnigem Wetter und wenig Wind drin. Heute war es hingegen windig und bewölkt. Und in der Tat habe ich auch schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es durchaus Gewässer gibt, wo gerade das typische "Hechtwetter" garnicht so erfolgversprechend ist. Aber was solls, ich möchte mich trotzdem bei den beiden an dieser Stelle nochmal für das nette Guiding bedanken. :m  Beim nächsten Mal nehmen wir die Wettervorhersage genauer unter die Lupe und dann fangen wir ganz bestimmt auch was.  Ich komme auf jeden Fall mal wieder vorbei. 
Nach einiger Überlegung entschloss ich mich dann auf dem Rückweg doch nochmal der Saale einen kurzen Besuch abzustatten. Nachdem ich bei drei kurzen Versuchen an bewährten Stellen erfolglos blieb und es auch noch begonnen hatte zu regnen, wollte ich schon fast resignierend aufgeben und feststellen, dass heute einfach nix zu holen ist, zumal zwei Angelfreunde von mir die heute ebenfalls Hechtangeln waren auch leer ausgegangen waren. Dennoch probierte ich mein Glück dann doch noch an einem vierten Spot obwohl ich dort bisher nur einmal einen kleinen Hecht gefangen hatte. Aber siehe da, nach 10 Minuten ein Fehlbiss. Kurz darauf ein Hänger. Hätte ich den nicht wieder freibekommen, wäre ich wohl abgehauen, aber ich hatte Glück und der Gummifisch ließ sich vom Grund lösen. Zwei Würfe später gabs dann nochmal einen Biss und diesmal saß der Anhieb. So konnte ich letztendlich noch einen wirklich hart erkämpften 55er Zander auf 12 cm Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz landen und so den drohenden Schneidertag abwenden. |supergri


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger...das war ja heute kein schlechter Tag


----------



## Bubbel2000 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Könnte ein interessanter Sonntag werden :q Hoffen wir mal das beste...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

nun denn, so interessant wars nicht  habe nichts gefangen, obwohl ich von 8 uhr bis 17 uhr geangelt habe. aber sowie es kälter wird, gibt es wieder bisse!!! unfassbar, wie auf ansage. und es wird noch kälter bis mittwoch und ich bin gespannt, ob ich dann wieder bisse verwandeln kann. im kanal geht nichts und ich werde mir aich nicht mehr die mühe machen, durch die gegend zu rennen um die schleusen zu befischen. werde nur noch im hafen und im altenarm angeln, denn da sehe ich den fisch und habe meine brassenkontakte. also, mal sehen was die nächste woche bringt...


----------



## NorbertF (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bei mir heute auch eine absolute Nullnummer.
Komisch wie sich 2 Tage so unterscheiden können...


----------



## Malte (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bei mir war das ganze Wochenende Käse!!! 
Keinen Fisch, nur jede Menge Gummi und Metall, sowie einige Meter Schnur im Wasser versenkt|gr:
Immerhin kann ich jetzt mal die Fireline ausprobieren.

Allen Fängern ein Petri Heil


----------



## minden (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

..naja konnte in ca einer Stunden 3 Barsche und nen ROTAUGE (tatsächlichn gebissen) erwischen,...für den kalten Wind und den geringen Aufwand sehr schön, allerdings kamen die Bisser sehr sehr zarghaft und man braucht wirklich ne nmenge Fingespitzengefühl um sie zu verwandeln|uhoh:


----------



## Veit (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Na damit wenigstens ein guter Fisch heute gemeldet wird hier mein Bericht :g 
....
Habe heute in der Abenddämmerung der Saale einen kurzen Besuch abgestattet. Schon nach wenigen Würfen bekam ich einen zaghaften Biss auf einen 8 cm Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz. 
Der Anhieb saß und ich konnte mir auch ziemlich schnell denken, was da am anderen Ende ist. Ein unspektakulärer Drill mit gelegentlich Kopfstöße und ohne schnelle Fluchten folgte. Der Fisch machte sich einfach bloß schwer. Typisch für einen guten Zander und so einer wars dann auch. Nach knappen zwei Minuten beendete ein beherzter Handgriff das Treiben. 
Es folgte ein kurzer Landgang für den schlanken Stachelritter, welcher durch seine ausgeprägte Bronzefärbung auffiel. Da ich mein Maßband vergessen hatte, machte ich mir mit einem Eddingstift eine Markierung an der Rute um zuhause dann die Größe nachmessen zu können. Nach dem Erinnerungsfoto durfte der Zander wieder schwimmen. 
In der Folge bekam ich leider auf Gummi keinen weiteren Biss mehr. Auf schwarzen Ugly Ducking-Wobbler hatte ich dann allerdings noch eine Fehlattacke. Da es aber doch ziemlich kalt war, trat ich dann auch den Heimweg an. 
Zu Hause dann die große Spannung beim Maßnehmen an der Rute. Der Zander hatte tatsächlich 77 cm gehabt. Ich hätte ihn eher etwas kleiner geschätzt, aber umsomehr habe ich mich über die tatsächliche Größe gefreut.
Gebissen hats also auch bei mir heute nicht gut, aber der eine gefangene Fisch spricht doch für sich. |supergri
...


----------



## NorbertF (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hübsch der Zander in Schleienfarbe. Schon krass wie unterschiedlich die gefärbt sein können, von fast schwarz bis golden. Petri!


----------



## Pfandpirat (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Der Sonntag war hier auch nichts besonderes. 

War mit Raabiat zum ersten Mal an der Erft in NRW unterwegs.

Hatten beide Bisse auf die Jerks zu verzeichnen, einen Nachläufer und einen 10sek Drill. Das wars dann aber auch.

Wird trotzdem nicht das letzte mal Erft gewesen sein.


----------



## Raabiat (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> Der Sonntag war hier auch nichts besonderes (..)



Für mich war der Sonntag schon was besonderes.....
Wann hab ich denn mal die Chance im Angeldress, komplett mit Tackle behangen, mit dir durch eine Fussgängerzone und später durch einen Fussgänger-Wald zu spazieren?

Nebenbei auch ein paar Hechtattacken haben ja bewiesen dass es dort Fisch gibt! Hattest auch ein schönes Gewässer ausgesucht aber wenn du mal wieder mit mir spazieren gehen willst, dann sags mir nicht unter dem Deckmäntelchen "wir gehen angeln":q:q:q:q:q:q

Übrigens hast du die spektakuläre Rettung deines Sliders verschwiegen#d


----------



## Pfandpirat (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Wann hab ich denn mal die Chance im Angeldress, komplett mit Tackle behangen, mit dir durch eine Fussgängerzone und später durch einen Fussgänger-Wald zu spazieren?


 
...und Passanten aus dem Auto zu fragen: "Wo gehts hier zur Erft?"



Raabiat schrieb:


> [...] aber wenn du mal wieder mit mir spazieren gehen willst, dann sags mir nicht unter dem Deckmäntelchen "wir gehen angeln"


 
Holzbein? :q 



Raabiat schrieb:


> Übrigens hast du die spektakuläre Rettung deines Sliders verschwiegen#d


 
Ja. Das hast du ganz fein gemacht!


----------



## zander55 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Veit, schöner Zander!

War heute endlich mal wieder am Wasser, hatte nach der ganzen letzte Woche, in der ich nicht zum Angeln kam, schon Entzugserscheinungen. |supergri 
Heute lief es ganz gut, nach etwa 15 Minuten angeln, konnte ich den ersten Fisch landen, ein 62 er Hecht. Das war ja schonmal ein guter Anfang und es sollte nicht der einzige Fisch des Tages bleiben, denn schon kurze Zeit später, hing der nächste, diesmal ein kleineres Exemplar von 53 cm. Als sich dann lange Zeit keine Aktivität mehr einstellte und es bereits anfing zu dämmern, versuchte ich es noch einmal an der Stelle, an der ich den ersten Hecht gefangen hatte und konnte prompt wieder einen Haken, diesmal ein 70er esox.


----------



## Veit (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



zander55 schrieb:


> Petri Veit, schöner Zander!


Besten Dank und ein Petri zurück zum erfolgreichen Hechttag!

Ich war heute abend an der Saale und konnte einen Zander fangen, der aber leider diesmal nur etwa 45 cm hatte. Köder war ein 12er Kopyto in perlweiß-glitter-schwarz. Einen kleinen Hecht fing ich dann auch noch auf 8er Kopyto in perlweiß-kristall-glitter. Außerdem ein Aussteiger und ein abgebissener Gummifischschwanz.


----------



## Schnyder (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Veit.....bei euch muss es doch ein Nest geben ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie so ein Zander Live aussieht!!!!Werde wohl diese Woche mal mit der Spinne losziehen und hoffen das ich wenigstens ein paar Barsche oder Hechte fangen kann...auf Zander tippe ich erst gar nicht...weil die bei uns zu schwer zu fangen sind mit Kunstköder...Tja da sieht man mal jeder der C&R betreibt wird sich auch in guter Zukunft auf dicke Fische erfreuen können....weiter so.....Veit....achja du wolltest doch die 100 Marke erreichen dieses Jahr falls ich mich nicht irre!!!! Also ich hab meinen 100sten Schneidertag auf jeden Fall erreicht in den letzten sechs Jahren.....aber mein letzter Ausflug für dieses Jahr wird mich (hoffe ich!!) nicht enttäuschen...habe ein saugutes Gefühl im Bauch....werde berichten............


----------



## Veit (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Schnyder: Dann wünsche ich dir Viel Erfolg! :m  Habe gestern in nem anderen Board einen schönen Fangbericht gelesen von einem Angler, der die Hoffnung auf Zander auch schon aufgegeben hatte und dann beim Hechtangeln auf einmal einen schönen fast70er Stachelritter am Wobbler hatte. Vielleicht klappt das ja auch bei dir.... 
Ach die 100er-Marke. |uhoh:  Bei Hechten hab ich sie schon lange geknackt. Bei Zandern wird das verdammt knapp, wobei ich jetzt bei 93 Stachelrittern bin, leider ist es aber nun doch recht kalt geworden, so dass es vielleicht doch nicht ganz reicht. Aber andererseits hat das Jahr ja doch noch ein paar Tage. |rolleyes


----------



## Waagemann (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich kenn da so´nen Spruch Veit:"Es hat nicht sollen sein oder es hat nicht wollen sein?"(von einer Profiblinker DVD),der passt wie ich finde super zu unseren Angeltag:g!Es war ein schöner Tag,obwohl wir nichts gefangen haben,und ich denke wir können das mal wiederholen!!!Und nächstes Jahr HOFFE ich das ich auch mal meinen 1.ZANDER fangen werde und das möglichst an der Saale:m!

Hatte ich doch noch´ne gute Ahnung von wegen Zander:m!
Petri heil Veit sind schöne Fische:k!

Ps: ich war Sonntag und heute auch noch mal´ne Runde   
     spinnen und es hat leider wieder nicht funktioniert aber das
     wird ich hab´s im Blut|rolleyes!

Mit vielen grüßen waagemann


----------



## zander55 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute nach Feierabend, für ein Stündchen mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Zuerst hab ich die Stellen befischt, an den ich gestern gefangen hatte, aber hier tat sich heute nichts. Also schnell an eine andere interessante Stelle gewechselt, es wurde bereits dunkel. An dem neuen Platz angekommen, dauerte es auch nicht lange und ein 67 cm Hechte Attackierte den 16er Kopyto.


----------



## forellenhunter81 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heut mit nem Kumpel 2 Stunden über Mittag los. Zuerst kamen nur ein paar zaghafte Barschbisse. Hab dann recht schnell einen erwischt von 20cm, natürlich schwimmt der wieder. Nach einer halben Stunde dann bekam ich einen schönen Biss kurz bevor ich den Gufi wieder Absacken lassen wollte. Mein Gegner leiß sich dann recht schnell ans Boot drillen. Beim ersten Durchbrechen der Oberfläche sah ich eine grüngelbe Flanke, anscheinend hat mein Kontrahent uns auch gesehen und tauchte mit einer rasanten Flucht noch mal ab. Als der Fisch das nächste mal auftauchte und uns seine Flanke zeigte sah er irgendwie anders aus als unsere Zielfische, denn es war eine stattliche Schleie(45cm und 1,2kg). Mein Kumpel hat sie dann gekonnt gekeschert und dann war erst mal staunen angesagt. Achja der Fisch war eindeutig nicht gerissen denn der Gufi (Attractor in Perlbraun, Größe E) hing eindeutig im Maulbereich. Am Ende des Angeltörns hatten wir 1 Hecht, 2 Barsche, 1 Schleie und viele viele Fehlbisse von vermutlich kleinen Barschen.


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@forellenhunter81: schau dir mal von profi-Blinker die dvd "Friedliche Räber" an....da sind nen paar geile friedfisch fänge dabei!^^

MfG r.Ol.Ax


----------



## Veit (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Meine eigene Prognose, dass die Fänge nach der Abkühlung seit letztem Wochenende nachlassen würden, stellt sich bislang als völlig falsch heraus. 
Ich war heute abend an der Saale und es lief sogar recht gut.
Nach ein paar Minuten hatte ich bereits den ersten Biss und konnte einen Zander landen. Nach dem Hakenlösen zappelte der Stachelritter rum und noch ehe ich Maßband und Cam ausgepackt hatte hat er sich wieder ins Wasser bugsiert. 55 cm hat er auf alle Fälle gehabt. Is auch egal, aus der Hand gerutscht wäre er mir spätestens ne halbe Minute später sowieso. :g 
Lange ließ der nächste Biss nicht auf sich warten und ich vermute, dass ich es wieder ein Zander war, denn der Widerstand war ziemlich typisch und der Fisch war definitiv größer als der erste, denn bis dann leider der Haken ausschlitze hatte ich schon etwa eine halbe Minute gedrillt. Tja Pech gehabt, aber auch solche Enttäuschungen gehören zum Angeln dazu, daran sollte man sich in derartigen Momenten immer erinnern. Danach biss leider kein weiterer Zander mehr, aber die Hechte kamen in Fahrt. 3 Stück konnte ich fangen. Leider aber wieder mal nur mehr oder weniger kleine. Einer war mit 64 cm immerhin mal wieder etwas besser, denn zuletzt habe ich ja fast nur Hechte von 50-x gefangen, die anderen beiden mit 52 und 45 cm, aber auch wieder enttäuschend klein. Habe diesmal wieder durchgängig mit 8 cm Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz gefischt und würde sagen, das war auch die richtige Wahl.  :q


----------



## davis (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Ich konnte am WE lediglich nen 60er hecht verhaften.

qVeit: Dickes Petri zu deinen Fängen, vorallem zum 77er Stachelritter!#6

greetz


----------



## Tisie (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Zander55,

schöne Hechte und tolle Fotos - Petri Heil! Fischst Du auf Hecht auch im Rhein?

@Forellenhunter81:

Petri Heil zur schönen Schleie! Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren auch mal eine "Goldgrüne" in ähnlichem Format auf einen ebenso ungewöhnlichen Köder. Die biss im Februar in einem kleinen Fließ beim Fliegenfischen auf einen kleinen Barsch-Streamer. Ehrlicherweise muß ich zugeben, daß der Haken von außen saß, aber direkt in der Lippe ... die hat also aktiv Interesse am Köder gezeigt.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## zander55 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri den Fängern!

@ Tinse
Gezielt nicht, auf Hecht Angel ich nur an Seen. Der Hechtbestand im Rhein wird zwar besser, aber ein gezieltes angeln loht sich meiner Meinung nach nicht. Hab diese Jahr zwar einen im Rhein erwischt, war aber beifang beim Zanderangeln.


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Community,
War heute mit nem freund spinnen. Bis auf 30-40 kleine Barsche ging der erste hecht seit 2 Monaten und deshalb wurde er auf mitgenommen  . Wurde auf nen turbo Tail Gr. C gefangen und hatte knapp 60cm. 
hier der Bursche:



Petri an alle anderen Fänger


----------



## Junger Dorschler (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

30-40 barsche nit schlecht#6

sonst noch petri zum hecht


----------



## allrounderab (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

das nenne ich hechtchen,aber trotzdem petri.
in jungen jahren hatte ich auch freude an nem 60.
weiter so.


----------



## Veit (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Heute war Boardi Tilo, der viele Jahre in Halle gewohnt hat mal wieder in der Stadt, weil er hier ein bisschen was zu erledigen hatte und da wir ja gute Angelkumpels sind, stand fest, dass wir abends  nochmal gemeinsam Tilos ehemaliges Hausgewässer - die Saale - besuchen müssen.  
Obwohl Tilo an der Saale *fast* jeden Fleck kennt, führte ich ihn an eine Stelle, wo er zuvor noch nie geangelt hatte. 
Bereits bei den ersten fünf Würfen hatte ich zwei Bisse, bei denen auch eindeutige Spuren am Gummifisch hinterlassen wurden, aber leider blieben die Zander nicht hängen. Danach hatte ich dann einen Hänger und während ich erfolglos versuchte diesen zu lösen und dann mit Neumontieren beschäftigt war, "vollstreckte" Tilo eiskalt  und legte einen netten Doppelschlag mit zwei Zandern hin. Beide mit gut 50 cm keine Riesen, aber Tilo freute sich riesig darüber,dass er nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder Saalezander gefangen hatte und ich war ebenfalls zufrieden, dass mein kleines Guiding so klasse funktioniert hatte.








Da sich dann an diesem Spot nix mehr tat, wechselten wir die Stelle und auch ich bekam dann auch nochmal einen Biss, den ich verwerten konnte und landete einen knapp 60 cm langen Zander. 




Alle Fische schwimmen wieder und bissen auf 12 cm-Kopytos in perlweißschwarz bzw. perlweißglitterschwarz.  
Ein perfekter Abend!  #6


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ja das mit den Batschen ist so ne Sache bei uns am See. Es gibt dafür nämlich keine (kleineren) Friedfische wie Rotaugen, Rotfedern, etc. Nur große Karpfen und Graskarpfen. Außerdem hatten die Barsche nur um die 10-15cm. Wurden mit per Hand gejiggt.


----------



## minden (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...So dann geb ichn auch mal wieder n paar dazu;-)

Bin nun dazu übergegangen die Fische im Wasser zu fotografieren und selbst dort zu lösen bzw sich selbst lösen zu lassen (Zumal ich alleine unterwegs bin). Da ich ohne Widerhaken fische geht das wirklich 1a und der Fisch wird sich bedanken...

Konnte heute 5 Hechte fangen und einen Austeiger verbuchen, war also seeehr gute Heute. Die Hechte hatten alle um die 60-70 cm, nur der Aussteiger, der war nur so 40, aber das kratzt mich ja nicht wirklich bei dem Ergebnis:vik: 

Nun ja, hier n paar Wasserfotos von heute,...


----------



## Tisie (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil, Minden! Ich werde morgen mal wieder los ... endlich, nach drei Wochen erzwungener Abstinenz |motz: 

Ist der Slider in der Farbe RR (Real Roach)? Ist auf dem s/w-Foto nicht so gut zu sehen ...

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## minden (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Danke Matthias, war auch lange nicht losgewesen, heute musste aber sein;-)

Das is der S/W Slider floating in 10cm 

Hmm...nein ok, ich verat`s dir...is das Richtige Rotauge, gutes Auge...#6


----------



## Tisie (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Minden,



minden schrieb:


> Hmm...nein ok, ich verat`s dir...is das Richtige Rotauge, gutes Auge...#6


ich kenne eben meine Pappenheimer 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute mit OLLI01 los um die hechtsaison für dieses Jahr mit ein paar schönen fängen zu beenden .
Fing auch ganz gut an , gleich beim ersten Wurf ein Nachläufer der sich aber nicht zum Biss überreden ließ .
Kurz danach hatte Olli auch n Biss , die nächsten 2 Würfe an die Stelle brachten aber nur Kraut und so dachte er erst er hätte sich geirrt . Als ich dann an der Stelle war hatte ich ebenfalls erst ne vorsichtige Fehlattacke , und 2 Würfe später hing dann nen ca. 65er am Haken .
Das wars dann aber leider . Hatten zwar noch einige Fehlattacken und Nachläufer , aber so richtig zupacken wollte leider keiner mehr .


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

petri zum hecht#6was ist das fürn köder der ihm aus dem maul hängt,Gummifisch?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Das ist n Balzer Lucifer .
http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/pd-...=34&defaultVariants=search0_EQ_7 cm_AND_{EOL}

einfach eingeholt laufen die total sch**** , aber wenn man sie richtig zupft taumeln die teile total krank durchs Wasser .


----------



## OLLI01 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Den im Goldfischdekor scheinen sie am liebsten zu mögen.

Melde dich wenn Du zurück bist Sven,ziehen denn noch mal los.
Frohes Fest un einen Guten Rutsch:
OLLI


----------



## Veit (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Konnte heute einen halbstarken Hecht auf Illex Deka Hamakuru sinkend fangen und hatte aber irgendwie sehr, sehr viel Pech, denn vier weitere sind mir trotz nadelscharfer Haken noch ausgeschlitzt, davon gingen drei ebenfalls auf den Illex und einer auf glittergrünen Kopyto. Aber was solls, waren ja nur Hechte und alles auch keine Riesen...


----------



## Stefan6 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Von heute siehe da:  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=91072  :m


----------



## minden (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...also ich feu mich auch über (nur) Hechte|kopfkrat 

Kann ja nicht immer der Meterzander sein:c


----------



## Veit (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ minden: Ja ich hab mich auch gefreut, wenigstens ist ein bisschen Bewegung an der Rute gewesen, es hat mich halt bloß nicht besonders gestört, dass mir die Hechte bis auf den einen alle ausgeschlitzt sind. Was solls! Wären es Zander gewesen, dann hätte ich mich mehr geärgert, weil das mein aktueller Lieblingsfisch ist.
Was ich aber schön fand, war dass meine beiden Angelfreunde Dennis und Basti (im Board Counter-Striker und Fishhunter) diesmal besser als ich gefangen haben, denn sie habens echt verdient. :m 
Bericht siehe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board//showpost.php?p=1395036&postcount=4536
Letztes Jahr sind wir am selben Datum auch gemeinsam Angeln gewesen und da hatte ich mich zum Schluss schon ein bisschen unwohl gefühlt , weil ich von 14 insgesamt gefangenen Hechten 11 hatte.  

Wünsche allen Fängern der letzten Tage noch ein dickes Petri und ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest!!!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri den Fängern und frohe Weihnachten zusammen  Feiert schön...


----------



## fischdieb22 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich kann in diesem Trööt doch noch posten!:q 

War heute morgen an unserem Vereinssee und konnte einen 68er Hecht auf 12cm Kopyto und eine 72er Forelle auf 5er Mepps fangen!
Der Hecht schien schon voller Laich zu sein so fett war er und er hatte noch einen ca 15cm Barsch im Schlund!Nur der Schwanz guckte noch raus!

Allen anderen Fängern ein dickes Petri und Frohe Weihnachten alle zusammen!


----------



## Malte (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ich waar heute auch für einige Stunden am Wasser, aber außer ein paar Barsch Nachläufern und nem persönlichen Abriss Rekord von 10 Verlusten, nichts!|kopfkrat

Nicht desto trotz wünsche ich allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und lasst euch reichlich beschenken!
 #h


----------



## Veit (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War heute früh ein Stündchen am Wasser und konnte einen netten 71er Hecht auf Salmo Perch-Wobbler im Weißfischdekor überlisten.
Der Hecht bekam seine Freiheit wieder und ich konnte zufrieden den Heimweg antreten. - Der Familienweihnachtsfeier entgegen. |uhoh:


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Veit #6


----------



## trout (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo Leute, 
ich bin in den letzten 4 Tagen auch immer mal wieder an die Saale gekommen und konnte in starker abhängigkeit von der Ageldauer in absteigender Reihenfolge 5,2,1,1 Hechte landen. Diverse Aussteiger und Fehlbisse gabs auch noch dazu. Die optimale Zeit war gegen Mittag und der frühe Nachmittag. Der Beste lag bei 84 gefolgt von einem 73er. Der Rest unter und ums Maß rum. Gummis in Perlmutt liefen am besten.

Meine Versuche in den lokalen Kiesgruben blieben allerdings erfolglos.

Machts besser Jungs.


----------



## Kuschi777 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Bei euch läufts ja wirklich recht gut.

So langsam müssen wir von diesem Thread abschied nehmen.

Aber dann gibts nen neuen

"Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2007"


----------



## c0rps3 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

hi, 


ich war innerhalb der letzten drei wochen 7x beim spinnfischen und das jedes mal ca 3h. habe nicht einen einzigen fisch gesehen bzw gespürt und das obwohl man vom ufer aus mehr wie fünf meter in den see blicken kann. der see ist übrigens 3ha groß max 1,8m tief und voll mit zander, barsch, wels und aal. die friedfische interessieren mich nicht so, obwohl vor nem viertel jahr ein 80cm karpfen im see verendet schwomm.


----------



## sevone (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

genauso gehts mir auch, c0rps3


----------



## Grundangler85 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



fischdieb22 schrieb:


> Ich kann in diesem Trööt doch noch posten!:q
> 
> War heute morgen an unserem Vereinssee und konnte einen 68er Hecht auf 12cm Kopyto und eine 72er Forelle auf 5er Mepps fangen!
> Der Hecht schien schon voller Laich zu sein so fett war er und er hatte noch einen ca 15cm Barsch im Schlund!Nur der Schwanz guckte noch raus!
> ...


 
petri haste von der 72 er forelle zufällig nen pic ? nicht das ich dir net glaub aber ich würds gerne sehn muss ja ein schöner klopper gewesen sein :q


----------



## Veit (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War gestern abend nochmal kurz an der Saale, weil ich wußte, dass die Zander nach dem Temperaturanstieg im Vergleich zum Vortag wieder beißen würden. So konnte ich dann dementsprechend auch 2 Stachelritter überlisten. Mit 41 und 52 cm keine Riesen, aber jetzt zählt jeder.
Köder: 12 cm Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Köder: 12 cm Kopyto in perlweißglitterschwarz


 
Das ist doch ein red head;+


----------



## Veit (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ snoek: Nee, nee ist schon die angegebene Farbe (ich experimentiere nicht  viel rum und nehme zumindest in der Abenddämmerung, in der ich meistens auf Zander angle nur noch diese). Die haben einen kleinen roten Fleck unterhalb des Kopfs, Rücken ist schwarz, der restliche körper silberglitter.


----------



## Kuschi777 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Veit

Hast die 100marke jetzt schon geknackt??

Oder bei wievielen bist du Momentan???


----------



## Veit (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Kuschi: 3 Stück muss ich noch fangen...


----------



## Waagemann (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit,
petri Veit da wird´s ja was mit den 100 Zandern#r!
Ich werde demnächst vielleicht mit meinen vater mal an der  saale vorbeischauen,denk´ste da geht was?!​ 
Ich bin in den letzten Tagen immer wieder an "meinen" kleinen teichen gewesen und es ging NICHTS#q!Ob auf Köderfisch oder Kunstköder jeglicher Art #c!Aber ich bin nicht schlechter als die anderen Angler die am Teich sitzen,weil die fangen nämlich auch nichts |rolleyes ;+!​ 
Ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünsch ich euch...auch wenns ein bisschen spät ist|rolleyes!​ 
Mfg waagemann​


----------



## Veit (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Waagemann: Saale ist momentan sehr gut auf Zander, wenn man an den richtigen Tagen losgeht. Darum solltet ihr das ganze ein bisschen planen und euch einen Tag aussuchen an dem die Temperatur milder ist als am Vortag. Solche Tage waren zuletzt immer die besten. Gestern war das zum Beispiel so, heute sind die Bedingungen hingegen eher schlecht einen Zander zu fangen. Ab Silvester (da gehe ich abends natürlich nicht angeln) und die Tage danach soll nach aktueller Vorhersage wieder eine sehr milde Periode kommen und das dürfte dann sehr gute Zanderfänge bedeuten.


----------



## Waagemann (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@veit naja müssen wir mal gucken wie es die Zeit her gibt!Ich würde gern mit 25 Hechten das Jahr beenden auch wenns nicht viele sind#c!

Mfg waagemann#h​


----------



## minden (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Trotz kleinem Temperatureinbruch konnte ich heute im Kanal überdurchschnittlich gut fangen, Die Tage davor waren öfters mal Schneidertage oder 1 Fisch rettete darüber hinweg.

Heute hingegen absolute Ausnahme, in 2 Std. 4 ca 30er Barsche, einen Zander und 4 versemmelte Bisse.

Weiss auch nicht wie sowas zu stande kommt, aber allg. Regeln gibts meiner Meinung nach (fast) nicht. Am besten eigene Erfahrungen machen, pauschalisieren ist immer schwierig wenn nicht unmöglich.


*Aber ab von den Regeln*,...leider hatte einer der Barsche zu tief genommen, sodass einreleasen nicht mehr sinngemäß gewesen wäre. So nahm ich heute meinen 2. Fisch diese Jahr mit. Gerade beim ausnehmen dachte ich ich glaubs nicht,...der Barsch war voller Laich, und das zu der Zeit. Also die Natur und ihre "Mit"menschen"" spielen anscheinend echt verückt momentan. Ich weiss ja nicht wie das ist und wann genau abgelaicht wird bei den Umständen, aber wenn nachher vorm Frost gelaicht wird, überleben das dann die Eier oder packen sie so richtig kalte Temperaturen dann nicht mehr?


----------



## zander55 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri den Fängern!

War heute wieder am See, auf Hecht Spinnfischen.
Nach etwa einer Stunde der erste Biss. Ein Hechte von 62 cm nahm den 11er Kopyto in perl-glitter-schwarz. Nachdem der Hecht wieder schwimmen durfte folgte an der gleichen Stelle ein 64er Hecht, diesmal auf einen 11er Kopytp in gelbrot.


----------



## Black Fox (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri an alle Fänger!
Bei mir ist es zum weinen:c  ich war in der letzten Zeit so oft mit Waagemann unterwegs und nicht ein Fischkontakt.
Wir probierten es auf Köfi und allen möglichen Spinnködern;+ #c , aber
*Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt* und es kommen auch wieder die Fische an den Haken!!!


----------



## MeFoMan (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi,

hier auch mal was von mir in diese Rubrik:

Wann: Donnerstag, 22.12.2006 / 8:30 - 12:00 Uhr
Wo: See in NL
Wie: Vertikal vom BellyBoat
Wetter: Ententeich, 6 Grad Luft, 8 Grad Wasser
Fische: 1 Zander 92 cm, ca. 15 kleine (35 - 65 cm)
Besonderheiten: habe unbemerkt meine Lieblingsrute samt Rolle versenkt #q (man beachte die linke Heckseite - auf Foto 1 und 2 ist die Rute noch da ... :c )


----------



## Veit (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War trotz frostiger Temperaturen heute abend mit Angelfreund Henni an der Saale Spinnfischen. Und trotz der ungünstigen Bedingungen gelang es uns einen schönen Zander zu fangen. Habe mich wirklich darüber gefreut, dass diesmal endlich mal wieder Henni der glückliche Zanderfänger war. Ein feiner 71er ging ihm auf einen 12cm Kopyto in reinweiß-schwarz. Bei mir gabs heute nur einen 40er Hecht (hatte ich bei einem kurzen Versuch nachmittags an einem See gefangen) auf rotweißen Salmo Perch-Wobbler.


----------



## Blackfoot (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Feine Zander habt Ihr da gefangen!#6 

Gruss Tommy!#h


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@mefoman: ******* mit der ausrüstung, der zander is aber der kracher und ne feine strecke is das!!!!!!! dickes petri dazu....


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Mensch wir IHR mit all den kl.& gr. Fängen die Sehnsucht in mir weckt... 
allen ein Dickes Petri zu den Fängen!

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## Ghanja (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schöner Fisch MeFoMan ... :m 
Aber was ist denn mit den Bildern los? Kannst du die nicht in einer höheren Farbtiefe abspeichern?


----------



## Bernhard* (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@MeFoMan:

Herzliches Beileid! :c 
Was wars denn für ne Combo?


----------



## Bubbel2000 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

vhf / blechpeitsche und stella...puh, noch mal glückgehabt :q :q :q


----------



## Bernhard* (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> vhf / blechpeitsche und stella...puh, noch mal glückgehabt :q :q :q


 
Wir reden doch hier nicht von unserem Tackle! |rolleyes 
Alter Spinner! :q


----------



## Raabiat (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



burn77 schrieb:


> @MeFoMan:
> Herzliches Beileid! :c
> Was wars denn für ne Combo?



Hey MeFo....
erstenma: mein Beileid!!!

zweitens: verrats bloß nich dem Börni was und wo es war...der Kerl geht doch garantiert tauchen wenn sich's lohnt:q:q

by the way....irgendwo in den Seen Potsdams liegt auch ne schöne Combo....frag ma den Marc....muahaha...hatte irgendwer hier im Board auch ma geschrieben#h


----------



## MeFoMan (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Börnie
War eine No-Name Vertikal-Rute (IM10, 1,8 Mtr., ca. 80 EUR) und eine OKUMA-Multi.
Alles in allem nicht soooo viel Geld wie eine z.B. "Godfather", aber die Combo war meine Lieblingskombo...

PS: die Fotos habe ich in Vollauflösung (6 Mio Pix geschossen) aber mein "Runterrendern" ist wohl in die Hose gegangen...


----------



## MeFoMan (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

oops, wollte gerade die Bilder neu hochladen, aber der UpLoad funzt nicht...|kopfkrat


----------



## MeFoMan (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

jetzt hat es doch gefunzt ...


----------



## Holger (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Supergeiler Zander, mehr von solchen Pics.....dickes Petri !!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

auch von mir ein dickes petri:m


----------



## Pfandpirat (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri zu diesem Monster!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Habe über die Feiertage auch ein paar Fischlis gefangen...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...und noch welche...

@MeFoMan...petri zum schönen Fisch...

gruß Stefan


----------



## Bernhard* (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@stefanwitteborg:

Sauber!
Auf Bass Assassin gefangen??


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...ja Bass Assassin...strayberry/White tail...im Moment mein Lieblingsköder und auch der erfolgreichste...

gruß Stefan


----------



## Bernhard* (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...ja Bass Assassin...strayberry/White tail...im Moment mein Lieblingsköder und auch der erfolgreichste...
> 
> gruß Stefan


 
In welcher Größe? Mit Zusatzdrilling?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

...der Köder hat 13 cm..
...ich fische Köder ab 10cm nur mit Stinger...
...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Black Fox (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Das sind ja mal wieder richtig geile Foddos!!!:vik: 
Solche Bilder brauchen wir!!
@MeFoMan: Mein Beileid, wegen deiner Versenkten Kombo.
                 Ich hoffe es war nich deine Glücksrute?!


----------



## Holger (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Ganz tolle Fotos, Herr von und zu Witteborg :m 

Das Petri gabs ja schon von mir am Telefon......schöne Fischis, Respekt !!! #6


----------



## zander55 (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Geiler Zander MeFoMan, Respekt und natürlich perti an alle anderen Fängern!

War heute wieder Spinnfischen und konnte auf 11er Kopyto, zwei Hechte 63 und 65 cm fangen. Außerdem hatte ich noch zwei Nachläufer und einen Fehlbiss direkt am Ufer, konnte den Hecht gut bei der Attacke beobachten, doch leider schoss er an seinen Ziel vorbei.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

schöne Zander und Hechte!!#6Das warme Wetter scheint sie ja noch ganz aktiv zu machen...


----------



## minden (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri den ganzen Fängern, läuft ja recht gut momentan....

Aber @Junger Dorschler, also hier in Deutschland (#h )ist es garnicht so warm, gerade im vergleich zu den Vortagen sind die Temperaturen ganz schön schnell in den keller gesackt, das hies aber die letzten Tage nicht, das die Fische nicht gebissen haben. gestern konnte ich auch sehr gute fangen hier....


----------



## Tisie (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hallo,

Petri Heil an alle erfolgreichen Feiertagsangler, vor allem an MeFoMan für den sehr schönen Belly-Boat-Zander #r

Ich habe es am 23.12. tatsächlich nochmal ans Wasser geschafft und konnte einen fetten 74er Weihnachtshecht verhaften ... der hatte eine sehr ungewöhnliche Verletzung, hier mehr dazu. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja eine Ahnung, wovon die sein kann?!

@Minden: Eigentlich ist es völlig normal, daß Frühjahrslaicher wie Hecht und Barsch jetzt bereits einen stark ausgeprägten Laichansatz haben.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## minden (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@Matthias

jau hab mich auch informiert, das war wohl ein Rogner den die "Eier" waren klein und eher haut/orange farbend...

Sorry, ich sehe Fische fast nie von "innen", ist neben einer Satzforelle mein 2. dieses Jahr|uhoh:


----------



## eöbzander (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

gestern auch nochmal los gewesen und kleinen nemo aus der elbe geholt mich hat gefreut, der kleine konnte natürlich wieder schwimmen!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@minden

Naja von kälte kann man hier zwar nicht sprechen,aber heute hat es das erste mal diesen winter geschneit:m


----------



## Adrian* (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Waren fast die ganze Woche im Hafen auf Barsche unterwegs, zwar ne eisige kälte aber beissen tut es ganz gut...!
Haben etliche Barsche, heute allein jeder um die 35, und kleine Zander gefangen...
Werde morgen davon vielleicht ein paar bilder machen...


----------



## Adrian* (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Komme gerade vom Barschangeln zurück, konnten heute wieder jeder ca. 25 Barsche fangen, en freund hatte noch zwei Zander dabei, einer schlitze aber beim landen aus...
Ich hatte auch ne Brasse auf en Turbotail gefangen...

Die Bilder sind leider nicht sehr gut, da wir meistens im dunkeln gefangen haben...


----------



## Veit (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ MefoMan: Auch von mir noch ein Dickes Petri zu dem kapitalen Zander, wobei das mit dem Gerät natürlich schon ärgerlich ist.

@all:  
War heute mit den Boardis Rene-MD und Tilo aus Magdeburg an der Saale in Halle Spinnfischen, leider konnten wir aber nur einen Fisch landen.
Hier der Bericht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1400718&postcount=4573


----------



## Waagemann (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@MefoMan,
fängt man sowas öfters bei euch#c?dickes Petri zu deinen dicken Zander!​ 
Und noch einen guten Rutsch und viel (Fisch-)Erfolg wünscht euch der waagemann!!!​


----------



## Drag (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Schöner Fisch


----------



## Veit (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

War gestern nachmittag an der Saale Spinnfischen. Schon nach drei Minuten bekam ich einen harten Biss auf 12 cm Kopyto in perlweiß-schwarz und konnte nach kurzem Drill einen schönen Hecht per Hand landen. Das Messen ergab 84 cm und nach dem Erinnerungsfoto durfte der Esox dann zurück in sein Element. Da ich den Fisch auf einer Flussstrecke gefangen hatte, wo es fast nur Hechte gibt, versuchte ichs dann nochmal woanders, hatte aber abgesehen von einem Fehlbiss, der wahrscheinlich von einem Zander kam, da direkt in der Flussmitte, kein Glück mehr.
Hatte erstmals die neue rote Power Pro-Schnur im Einsatz und bin sehr begeistern davon. Keine einzige Perücke, dank des feinen Durchmessers waren präzise und weite Würfe möglich und als ich dann einen starken Hänger hatte, gelang diesen dank der hervorragenden Tragkraft wieder zu lösen. Kann ich also nur sehr empfehlen.


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

dickes petri!!

nice fisch!


----------



## erich17 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Auch ein dickes Petri Heil.

Ich war gestern auch noch Spinnfischen. Konnte das erste mal mit meiner neuen Harrison fischen - habe meine Eindrücke der Rute im Harrison Blank Thread geschildert.

Konnte 2 schöne Hechte landen - einen sehr sehr guten habe ich verloren !!!

Na ja, mit der Saison bin ich schon zufrieden, wobei ich sagen muss, daß ich heuer nicht sooo viel Zeit wie üblich am Wasser verbracht habe.
Für "Meine Bestenliste" konnte ich heuer einen Meterhecht hinzufügen, ansonsten war die Anzahl der gefangenen Fische nicht so gut wie die Jahre vorher. Was mir allerdings auffällt ist, dass die Anzahö der gefangenen Fische seit 5 Jahren stetig zurückgeht- zumindest laut meinem Fangbuch. Auch im Verhältnis zu den Angeltagen muss ich sagen, dass ich noch nie so oft "Schneider" war wie dieses Jahr - o.k. man muss berücksichtigen, dass wir im Süden heuer bis Ende Mai einen extrem harten Winter hatten, wo ich normaler Weise schon gut 20x am Wasser war.

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein gesundes Jahr 2007 und ein grosses Petri Heil für die neue Saison.

Gruss Erich17


----------



## Black Fox (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Hi Leute,
ich wünsche euch allen ein wunderschönes neues Jahr!!!!
Und vorallem viele Fische!!!                :vik: #6 :q 
Naja denne noch en fettes Petri 
                                                      wünscht Blackfox


----------



## Junger Dorschler (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

von mir aus ein guuten rutsch und dicke Fische allseits:m


----------



## Waagemann (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

naje einer geht noch im alten jahr...

mein Vter und ich sind gestern für ca. 2h noch mal an unseren Vreinsteich gegangen.Ganz einfach jeder´ne Rute,Eimer mit fischchen,eine Stippe und noch ein bisschen "Werkzeug"!
Die erste Stunde ging garnichts außer eine 5cm Plötze!Mein Vater hatte noch ein bisschen Toastbrot mit das wurde dann zum Ballen gedrückt und direkt neben die Stippose geworfen.Nach 10min hatte es schon öfters mal geplätschert und es stellte sich herraus das es ein Hecht war der dort die ganze Zeit gejagt hatte und 5min später hatte ihn mein Vater schon an der Angel und die Cormoranrolle mit Piepser schrie!Es war ein schöner 55er hecht der das Rotauge wollte:m!Nachdem wir in zurrückgesetzt hatten schnappte ich meine Angel und schmiss sie an einer zugewucherten Stelle raus.Ging zurrück zu meinen Vater schaute nach de Pose und da war sie schon weg|uhoh:!Ich rannte hin und wollt danach sehen aber er hatte den Haken nicht rischtig inhaliert und da war er weg#q!Ich ärgerte mich ein wenig aber freute mich trotzdem das es der 2.Hecht für mein Vater war.
Aber für den letzten Hecht des Jahres war es ganz gut|supergri!


Mfg waagemann|wavey:


----------



## Veit (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

@ Adrian: Das mit den Weißfischen auf Gummi ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Hatte vor kurzem am innerhalb einer knappen halben Stunde 2 kapitale Rotaugen und 2 Brassen auf 8er Kopyto gefangen, die alle im Maul gehakt waren. Gerade jetzt im Winter ist das beim Beangeln solcher Plätzen wo die Friedfische gestapelt stehen immer möglich. Barsche stehen da meistens auch noch dazwischen. Hat man es auf Hechte und Zander abgesehen, ist es jedoch meiner Erfahrung nach nicht sinnvoll solche "Friedfischlager" weiter zu beangeln, zumindest hatte ich dabei bislang noch nie den gewünschten Erfolg und hinzukommt, dass man natürlich auch ungewollt immer mal eine Brasse von außen hakt, was ja eigentlich nicht der Sinn des Angeln ist.

@ Waagemann: Na dann ein Petri deinem Vater zum Hecht!


----------



## tian79 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu 2006...

Seit nun etwa einem Jahr habe ich meinen Angelschein und vor einem Monat hab ichs dann auch endlich geschafft einem Verein beizutreten.

Seit dem war ich fast jeden Tag an dem sichs einrichten liess am Wasser - allerdings ohne grösseren Erfolg.

Am 28. dezember aber sollte sich dies ändern :k 

Zum Geburtstag und Weihnachten kräftig abgesahnt :m gings am 28. das erste mal mit Bellyboot und neuer Ausrüstung ans bzw auf/ins Wasser.

Das Wetter war spitzenmässig und so paddelten mein Kumpel Lukasz und ich jeweils mit unserem Belly über den See (allerdings jeder nur mit einer Flosse das - da nur noch ein Paar im Laden vorrätig), froh darüber nun an Plätzen angeln zu können von denen wir uns gute Fangchancen ausrechneten und an die wir vorher nicht drangekommen waren.

2-3 Stunden später hatten wir grosse Teile des Sees abgefischt und jede Menge versch. köder durch das Wasser gezogen ohne, dass sich ein Fisch hätte blicken lassen.
Also beschlossen wir zum Abschluss nochmal die Bucht vor der Laichzone zu befischen und dann langsam unsere Sachen zu packen.
Ich montierte noch einmal eine roten Gummifisch in 13 cm auf den Lukasz am Morgen (noch ohne Bellyboot) einen Hecht als Nachläufer gehabt hatte der allerdings am Ufer wieder abdrehte.

Ein paar gezielte Würfe Richtung Kante und auf einmal .... *tock* --> Anhieb ----> *tock*tock*

ein Hecht hatte sich eingehakt! Da war ich mir nun sicher (so oft hatte ich das Glück noch nicht bis dahin)
Aber was für einer! Das konnte ich da noch nicht erahnen.
5 min später sprang er dann das erstmal und man konnte die ausmasse wohl erahnen - die ganze Grösse aber sollte erst etwa 10 min später, nach einem Wahnsinnsdrill bei dem der Fisch immer wieder lange kräftige Fluchten unternahm, sichtbar werden.

Es war ein wahrer Baumstamm von Fisch. 115 cm lang und geschätzte 30 Pfund + (aber anscheinend schon voll Laich so dick und weich war der bauch?!) der nach insg. ~ 20min auf meinem Schoss lag

Lukasz versuchte ihn nun zu keschern was aber ein Witz war da kaum der Kopf in den kleinen Klappkescher passte - also musste er zur Handlandung greifen, was ihm auch bestens gelang#6 (nur der Kopf lief ein wenig rot an als er den Fisch aus dem Wasser aufs Belly heben musste!|supergri )

nachdem wir den Fisch ein paar Momente lang begafft und bestaunt hatten und auch den Gummifisch aus seinem Schlund hatten retten können ... da rutschte er mir leider wieder aus der hand. :g 

ich könnte heulen :c das keiner von uns eine Kamera dabei hatte und selbst die Handys hatten wir im wagen gelassen weil keinervon uns sie mit aufs wasser nehmen wollte aber nun ...
... gefangen hab ich ihn ja trotzden und ich befürchte das wird für lange Zeit einer meiner schönste Angelmomente bleiben 

schönen Gruss und frohes neues!

ps: kann das überhaupt sein das der fisch jetzt schon voller laich war? bisschen früh isses dafür doch schon noch oder?!


----------



## Tisie (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2006*

Petri Heil, Tian79, das war sicher ein tolles Erlebnis!



tian79 schrieb:


> ps: kann das überhaupt sein das der fisch jetzt schon voller laich war? bisschen früh isses dafür doch schon noch oder?!


Das ist völlig normal.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------

